# The PANDORA thread



## Splurgeface

Has anybody got any Pandora bangles?  I'd love to see some pictures, especially of a few worn together!


----------



## mistikat

The last one was too long and is now archived. For reference you can find it here.

*A few key reminders:

-This is for PANDORA only, it's not a general chat thread; you can chat here.

-you CANNOT buy/sell/trade here or via PM

-do not post what you are interested in selling - this is advertising

-do not ask for members to get pieces for you 

There have been complaints about subtle advertising in previous Pandora threads - or flat out clear advertising! That IS NOT allowed and you could be banned for this. Also, advertising your friend's auctions is complained about. . . people know this is happening and it's actually counterproductive, makes them deliberately NOT buy because it's irritating to see people promoting their friends only. Thanks for your understanding -and let's talk about Pandora!*


----------



## Pandoortje

Yeah! We all get to start over again, here's a pic from my bracelet


----------



## Dynasty

Pandoortje said:


> Yeah! We all get to start over again, here's a pic from my bracelet



So beautiful!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Pandoortje said:


> Yeah! We all get to start over again, here's a pic from my bracelet



Love the contrast - the charms looks great on that bracelet


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pandoortje said:


> Yeah! We all get to start over again, here's a pic from my bracelet



Very pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

I need to get some pics off my ODD but she just bought(well her dh did lol, for her) the cat charm & the crown ring.


----------



## paula3boys

Pandoortje said:


> Yeah! We all get to start over again, here's a pic from my bracelet




Pretty


----------



## AlbertsLove

Anyone taking advantage on the sale. About to buy my first charm and bracelet. Excited.


----------



## aimeng

the promothion starts today, i am going to the store to pick up my preorder, so excited!


----------



## aimeng

just received the minnie and micky safty chain from disney. it was so hard to order it, always gone very quockly!


----------



## AlbertsLove

aimeng said:


> just received the minnie and micky safty chain from disney. it was so hard to order it, always gone very quockly!



So cute and I can't wait to see what you got. I didn't get a chance to pre order. I won't be able to go until sat, maybe friday. I am afraid there will be nothing left. Lol. I wonder if I can get a charm and exchange it later. Incase they don't have what I want.


----------



## aimeng

AlbertsLove said:


> So cute and I can't wait to see what you got. I didn't get a chance to pre order. I won't be able to go until sat, maybe friday. I am afraid there will be nothing left. Lol. I wonder if I can get a charm and exchange it later. Incase they don't have what I want.



i just read the receipt, same as usual which means you can return or refund within 30 days......since this is a promotion....I believe exchange will be fine...and refund gonna be a little be hard


----------



## AlbertsLove

aimeng said:


> i just read the receipt, same as usual which means you can return or refund within 30 days......since this is a promotion....I believe exchange will be fine...and refund gonna be a little be hard


 
Awesome. Thank you!!!!


----------



## aimeng

come on, everybody, let's show your new charms from this promotion


----------



## aimeng

mine with my friends'


----------



## aimeng

some of my new charms


----------



## cindygenit

My new bracelet (pink/fairy tale )


----------



## aimeng

cindygenit said:


> My new bracelet (pink/fairy tale )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131459



cute,will the fairy on the mushroom turn upside down easily? Thanks


----------



## cindygenit

aimeng said:


> cute,will the fairy on the mushroom turn upside down easily? Thanks




Not really, my bracelet is pretty tight (my preference is to have a half full bracelet) around my wrist so there isn't much movement in general though


----------



## mariaonline

Love everyones creations...thank you for sharing!  Went to my Pandora store today with one thing in mind...BUT in addition to the free silver bead promo they also had a free gold bead (up to  $400) with a $750 purchase...couldn't pass that up


----------



## IHeartMinis

mariaonline said:


> My Pandora store is giving a free gold bead (up to  $400) with a $750 purchase...couldn't pass that up




Omg. Lucky u. I bought 900$ worth of charms, she didn't give me a nice bracelet or anything


----------



## IHeartMinis

Bought over 900$ worth of Disney frozen set of charms. 
Ariel set is done and they are free from the purchases I made today.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I am curious to know how everyone creates their bracelet. My hubby is buying me a bracelet and the 2 beads for our 10 year anniversary. He is choosing them. We are on a tight budget and plan on buiying one every once in a while for special occasions. Anyone just create a bracelet?


----------



## cindygenit

mariaonline said:


> Love everyones creations...thank you for sharing!  Went to my Pandora store today with one thing in mind...BUT in addition to the free silver bead promo they also had a free gold bead (up to  $400) with a $750 purchase...couldn't pass that up




Gorgeous ! Love it [emoji7]


----------



## IHeartMinis

AlbertsLove said:


> I am curious to know how everyone creates their bracelet. My hubby is buying me a bracelet and the 2 beads for our 10 year anniversary. He is choosing them. We are on a tight budget and plan on buiying one every once in a while for special occasions. Anyone just create a bracelet?




I will buy charms that will remind you of your relationship with your hubby. 
Like the wedding cake charm, trips like to NY (statue of liberty charm) or Paris (Effie tower) or Disney world or Disney land charms if u been there with him. 
Anything that reminds u of the stuff u did together. 
For me, I build my charms with Disney because I came back from Disney world and miss that place so much. Ppl were so nice and friendly there. Always mentioning to my friends or co workers: that I want to go back now now now now. 
When I went to Hk, I bought essence charms there and picked out charms that reminds me of HK/China like the Ying Yang, Peace and Honesty Charms.


----------



## AlbertsLove

IHeartMinis said:


> I will buy charms that will remind you of your relationship with your hubby.
> Like the wedding cake charm, trips like to NY (statue of liberty charm) or Paris (Effie tower) or Disney world or Disney land charms if u been there with him.
> Anything that reminds u of the stuff u did together.
> For me, I build my charms with Disney because I came back from Disney world and miss that place so much. Ppl were so nice and friendly there. Always mentioning to my friends or co workers: that I want to go back now now now now.
> When I went to Hk, I bought essence charms there and picked out charms that reminds me of HK/China like the Ying Yang, Peace and Honesty Charms.



That sounds like a great idea. We live close to Disneyland and we love going there!! It's like being in a different world. We haven't gone for a while. Now we are planning on a trip for 1 year old
 So excited!! Can't wait to go to the store.


----------



## IHeartMinis

AlbertsLove said:


> That sounds like a great idea. We live close to Disneyland and we love going there!! It's like being in a different world. We haven't gone for a while. Now we are planning on a trip for 1 year old
> 
> So excited!! Can't wait to go to the store.




Build yourself a Disney set. 

My favorite is Cinderella and Beauty & the Beast. 
I went to build Cinderella first. Second was Ariel. They have more charms for Cinderella & Ariel theme.

I don't think I will be building anymore till next promotion. I spend way too much on this one.

Build something that you did with your husband: gift wrapping gifts or him playing Santa, vacation, propose charm(cushion and pair of rings on top) or anything that reminds of you two together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
My mom bought me the graduation charm and I still have it. I also have the love Mom charm too


----------



## HesitantShopper

AlbertsLove said:


> I am curious to know how everyone creates their bracelet. My hubby is buying me a bracelet and the 2 beads for our 10 year anniversary. He is choosing them. We are on a tight budget and plan on buiying one every once in a while for special occasions. Anyone just create a bracelet?



I didn't just create one(well okay troll beads lol) but for my Pandora it's still in 'building mode' i started off with the bracelet and a single bead, it was a gift from my daughter and her fiancee for my birthday. I have continued adding from there..i only add what either i like loads and/or has meaning.. 

The last charm i bought was Eeyore, i adore him, always have so for me i was all over that lol.

Plus of coarse the kids and dh buy me charms for holidays. I think it's nice to do it over time, always new ones coming out and is nice to see the whole thing unfold. I now own a leather bracelet from Chamilia because my Pandora broke & it took 2mths to get it back from "repair"(more like they handed me a new one) so i wasn't without anyway to enjoy my charms.. 

so i am likely aiming to theme this one for holidays when i actually return to my Pandora.. i actually find the leather more comfy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

IHeartMinis said:


> View attachment 3131550
> 
> View attachment 3131551
> 
> Bought over 900$ worth of Disney frozen set of charms.
> Ariel set is done and they are free from the purchases I made today.



very pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

mariaonline said:


> Love everyones creations...thank you for sharing!  Went to my Pandora store today with one thing in mind...BUT in addition to the free silver bead promo they also had a free gold bead (up to  $400) with a $750 purchase...couldn't pass that up



Impressive!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cindygenit said:


> My new bracelet (pink/fairy tale )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131459



Nicely done! the fairy/mushroom is so cute!


----------



## Pandoortje

Thanks for the compliments ladies, thanks for letting me Share. Here's my latest bracelet, all silver but I love it as much as the one with gold.  



aimeng said:


> some of my new charms




So cute!!






cindygenit said:


> My new bracelet (pink/fairy tale )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131459



Lovely, I really like the new collection. 








mariaonline said:


> Love everyones creations...thank you for sharing!  Went to my Pandora store today with one thing in mind...BUT in addition to the free silver bead promo they also had a free gold bead (up to  $400) with a $750 purchase...couldn't pass that up



What an awesome promo!!









IHeartMinis said:


> View attachment 3131550
> 
> View attachment 3131551
> 
> Bought over 900$ worth of Disney frozen set of charms.
> Ariel set is done and they are free from the purchases I made today.



I really like these colours, beautifull. 








AlbertsLove said:


> I am curious to know how everyone creates their bracelet. My hubby is buying me a bracelet and the 2 beads for our 10 year anniversary. He is choosing them. We are on a tight budget and plan on buiying one every once in a while for special occasions. Anyone just create a bracelet?



We are on a tight budget too and that's why I earn extra money by buying and selling pre -used Pandora bracelets and charms. I buy a full bracelet and sell the charms seperately, that way the sell more expensive than a full bracelet does and it gives me my charm - budget. This is my collection and I did it all by myself. I don't mind getting it for myself, this way I never get charms that I don't like and if my heart ever gets broken I can still enjoy my collection


----------



## Pandoortje

I see that both pictures  ended up on the bottom, my mistake! The last picture is from a little while ago btw


----------



## emyers100

New charms from the current promotion, bought the elephant, purrfect together, & twice as nice spacer. Got the bear hugs 2 tone charm free!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Yay!! My hubby was able to take me today. I am so excited. Since it is my first bracelet from Pandora, I had to get a bracelet. I was only able to get 1 charm and the free charm.  I picked the teddy with the blue ribbon because of my baby boy. I think it was the biggest change in my life and our relationship. The mickey heart for my hubby and me. We love disney. I have some concerns and I hope you guys can help me out. 

1. Is my bracelet too big? The SA chose it and said it was a good size. I am concered that if I get the safety chain it be too big and still fall off, or too small and I can't fit charms.  

2. They SA asked me if I wanted to walk out wearing it. I did. When I got home I noticed I didn't get a bag or box. I don't really mind, unless the box is necessary for storing. 

3. My Mickey and Minnie charm was placed in the middle. An hour later it was screwed on the end by the clasp. Is it normal for them to be just moving around past the dividers? The bear has not done it. Just want to make sure nothing is wrong with my charm or bracelet. 

4. Do I need the other kind of charms. The ones that clip in the dividers and the one with the chain? 

Thank you!!


----------



## Melora24

AlbertsLove said:


> I am curious to know how everyone creates their bracelet. My hubby is buying me a bracelet and the 2 beads for our 10 year anniversary. He is choosing them. We are on a tight budget and plan on buiying one every once in a while for special occasions. Anyone just create a bracelet?


There is no right way to fill a bracelet. I would advise to start with clips, because they will keep the charms in their section, but even that is only if you find you need it.
Otherwise, there are plenty of ways to go. Some like to build a theme (like Disney, forest, pet, travel, a color...). Others just buy meaningful charms with no relationship to each other.

As for myself, I started with beads N liked, then tried to "order" them by section on my bracelet. Now that I have a second bracelet, I have decided to make themed bracelets. I'll keep the one I have pretty much the same (with meaningful beads). I want to make a rainbow murano bracelet with the nice-but-not-meaningful-charms in between. And finally, I'm planning a bracelet with charms to represent my life in California and what I've visited here. This one will be mostly populated with Ohmbeads.


----------



## ScottyGal

emyers100 said:


> New charms from the current promotion, bought the elephant, purrfect together, & twice as nice spacer. Got the bear hugs 2 tone charm free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132673



Cute charms! &#128049;


----------



## agpthng

agpthng said:


> Picked up my charm, 2 spacers and free grandmother charm today n


  My free charm with 2 pink spacers for the little girl born in August making us grandparents.


----------



## agpthng

agpthng said:


> My free charm with 2 pink spacers for the little girl born in August making us grandparents.


 and the charm for our 34th anniversary


----------



## agpthng

agpthng said:


> and the charm for our 34th anniversary


 the other side of the charm


----------



## IHeartMinis

AlbertsLove said:


> Yay!! My hubby was able to take me today. I am so excited. Since it is my first bracelet from Pandora, I had to get a bracelet. I was only able to get 1 charm and the free charm.  I picked the teddy with the blue ribbon because of my baby boy. I think it was the biggest change in my life and our relationship. The mickey heart for my hubby and me. We love disney. I have some concerns and I hope you guys can help me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is my bracelet too big? The SA chose it and said it was a good size. I am concered that if I get the safety chain it be too big and still fall off, or too small and I can't fit charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. They SA asked me if I wanted to walk out wearing it. I did. When I got home I noticed I didn't get a bag or box. I don't really mind, unless the box is necessary for storing.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. My Mickey and Minnie charm was placed in the middle. An hour later it was screwed on the end by the clasp. Is it normal for them to be just moving around past the dividers? The bear has not done it. Just want to make sure nothing is wrong with my charm or bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Do I need the other kind of charms. The ones that clip in the dividers and the one with the chain?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




You should get clips and so charms doesn't move all over the place or fall off when you take off your bracelet. 
One of my charms fell off before when I didn't get the safety chain.


----------



## Lola69

emyers100 said:


> New charms from the current promotion, bought the elephant, purrfect together, & twice as nice spacer. Got the bear hugs 2 tone charm free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132673




Great haul [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Tiare

Picked up three today during the sale 

Unicorn, Espresso Maker and a sparkly one that I believe is from the Disney collection. They were sold out of another two I had wanted, else I would had gone for six!


----------



## tama310

Got mine done =)


----------



## deedeedor

Come back from the promotion with these


----------



## deedeedor

tama310 said:


> Got mine done =)




Wow i love it! Very nice color! Nice art work!


----------



## Aramaic

Sharing my first pandora... bought this 4 years ago


----------



## alice87

AlbertsLove said:


> I am curious to know how everyone creates their bracelet. My hubby is buying me a bracelet and the 2 beads for our 10 year anniversary. He is choosing them. We are on a tight budget and plan on buiying one every once in a while for special occasions. Anyone just create a bracelet?



Pandora is nice, because you really can add beads at any time. I usually make one bracelet per year. Promotion time is good, it helps to keep the cost down. Check rue la la sales too.


----------



## alice87

IHeartMinis said:


> View attachment 3131550
> 
> View attachment 3131551
> 
> Bought over 900$ worth of Disney frozen set of charms.
> Ariel set is done and they are free from the purchases I made today.



Nice bracelet!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Pandoortje said:


> Thanks for the compliments ladies, thanks for letting me Share. Here's my latest bracelet, all silver but I love it as much as the one with gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, I really like the new collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome promo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like these colours, beautifull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are on a tight budget too and that's why I earn extra money by buying and selling pre -used Pandora bracelets and charms. I buy a full bracelet and sell the charms seperately, that way the sell more expensive than a full bracelet does and it gives me my charm - budget. This is my collection and I did it all by myself. I don't mind getting it for myself, this way I never get charms that I don't like and if my heart ever gets broken I can still enjoy my collection




What do you mean buy a full bracelet?? Does it cost less?


----------



## Pandoortje

AlbertsLove said:


> What do you mean buy a full bracelet?? Does it cost less?



I buy used bracelets and what they cost depends on what the seller and buyer both agree on. I only buy it if I can make enough money


----------



## mariaonline

tama310 said:


> Got mine done =)



Love your color combo &#128515;


----------



## AlbertsLove

Pandoortje said:


> I buy used bracelets and what they cost depends on what the seller and buyer both agree on. I only buy it if I can make enough money



Oh. Okay. At the store I saw they had full bracelets. I wondered if it was cheaper. Thank you. For the Reply.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

AlbertsLove said:


> Yay!! My hubby was able to take me today. I am so excited. Since it is my first bracelet from Pandora, I had to get a bracelet. I was only able to get 1 charm and the free charm.  I picked the teddy with the blue ribbon because of my baby boy. I think it was the biggest change in my life and our relationship. The mickey heart for my hubby and me. We love disney. I have some concerns and I hope you guys can help me out.
> 
> 1. Is my bracelet too big? The SA chose it and said it was a good size. I am concered that if I get the safety chain it be too big and still fall off, or too small and I can't fit charms.
> 
> 2. They SA asked me if I wanted to walk out wearing it. I did. When I got home I noticed I didn't get a bag or box. I don't really mind, unless the box is necessary for storing.
> 
> 3. My Mickey and Minnie charm was placed in the middle. An hour later it was screwed on the end by the clasp. Is it normal for them to be just moving around past the dividers? The bear has not done it. Just want to make sure nothing is wrong with my charm or bracelet.
> 
> 4. Do I need the other kind of charms. The ones that clip in the dividers and the one with the chain?
> 
> Thank you!!



Congrats on your first bracelet and welcome to the addiction!  

1. I think the size looks good if you plan to fill this bracelet up.  I plan to get a size larger than I originally bought if I get more bracelets, I have 1 chain the size larger and it is much better when full, the smaller size is okay full but a little on the tight side for me, and I thought that size was big when I first bought it!

2. Packaging is personal choice, but I don't use any of my packaging/boxes and don't bother with it anymore as I find it wasteful, I'm fine with tissue, a jewelry pouch, whatever.

3. Charms will move on bracelets that aren't full.  I would get a set of 2 clips, especially if you won't fill your bracelet right way as it will keep the charms in the section you want them.  Even when full, I think they recommend using clips but I often cheat and place openwork charms over the clip stations as it gives a little more flexibility and causes less rigidity in a very full bracelet.

4. See above about clips.  Safety chain is a personal choice, I don't use it and I've never had a bracelet unexpectedly open.

Hope that helps, have fun with your new bracelet!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Aramaic said:


> Sharing my first pandora... bought this 4 years ago



I love this clip bracelet! very tempted to get one too.


----------



## rose10

For my silver bracelet got the Dove and Dashing thru the snow charms, the free charm I got with it was the Abundance of Love, that's on my two tone bracelet


----------



## rose10

For my Two tone bracelet in addition to the Abundance of Love, got the Carriage and the Pandora box charm and my free charm was the two tone openwork charm...not the best photo...Will do it justice another time!  Thank you for stopping by and always being there to give me sane advice when asked for!! I am so happy to have discovered this forum, years ago


----------



## kblucero

Finally jumped in and joined the pandora club


----------



## AlbertsLove

So I went back and got some more charms. I got minnie and mickey clips and a minnie Cupcake. I told the SA how I was sad that I forgot I wanted the heart bracelet. She was very and said she would switch it for me. She also suggested that I get a smaller bracelet since it will stretch. Now I have only 1 question, My bracelet seems stiff. Like I have to use a bit of force to connect it. That's even when I am not wearing it. Is that normal?


----------



## IHeartMinis

Olaf charm came in the mail. Now my frozen set is completed. Can't wait to wear it tomorrow.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

AlbertsLove said:


> So I went back and got some more charms. I got minnie and mickey clips and a minnie Cupcake. I told the SA how I was sad that I forgot I wanted the heart bracelet. She was very and said she would switch it for me. She also suggested that I get a smaller bracelet since it will stretch. Now I have only 1 question, My bracelet seems stiff. Like I have to use a bit of force to connect it. That's even when I am not wearing it. Is that normal?



Looks great!  All bracelets are stiff when you first buy them, the more you wear it then it loosens over time.  Just make sure there aren't any permanent kinks, if so I would exchange it.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Thank you so much? Permanent kink? How would that look?


----------



## Nico_79

Took advantage of the free charm promotion this month! Ended up completing my bangle and creating a rose and silver bracelet. Not sure if I need to add a safety chain? The sales associate mentioned it might be be worth it for the bracelet...has anyone had theirs break or open on  them before?


----------



## HesitantShopper

rose10 said:


> For my silver bracelet got the Dove and Dashing thru the snow charms, the free charm I got with it was the Abundance of Love, that's on my two tone bracelet



very nice! the dove is so cute!



rose10 said:


> For my Two tone bracelet in addition to the Abundance of Love, got the Carriage and the Pandora box charm and my free charm was the two tone openwork charm...not the best photo...Will do it justice another time!  Thank you for stopping by and always being there to give me sane advice when asked for!! I am so happy to have discovered this forum, years ago



Pretty choices. 



kblucero said:


> Finally jumped in and joined the pandora club
> View attachment 3135176



Congrats! nice bracelet to begin with.



AlbertsLove said:


> So I went back and got some more charms. I got minnie and mickey clips and a minnie Cupcake. I told the SA how I was sad that I forgot I wanted the heart bracelet. She was very and said she would switch it for me. She also suggested that I get a smaller bracelet since it will stretch. Now I have only 1 question, My bracelet seems stiff. Like I have to use a bit of force to connect it. That's even when I am not wearing it. Is that normal?



They do stretch and are stiff at first, that is why i have yet to wear mine lol Mine broke and they took 2mths to "repair" it only ending with a new bracelet so i am still in my nicely broken in leather version. 



IHeartMinis said:


> View attachment 3135531
> 
> 
> Olaf charm came in the mail. Now my frozen set is completed. Can't wait to wear it tomorrow.



oh, how fun is this one! looks great!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

AlbertsLove said:


> Thank you so much? Permanent kink? How would that look?



A permanent kink would be a stiff bend in the bracelet that will not straighten out.  It happens when the metal is bent and I have seen bracelets like this.  Snake chains are pretty tough, I haven't had any issues with mine kinking or breaking but I know it can happen.  You can avoid problems by not forcing too many charms into a section (like trying to put too many in the middle section and having clips on either side).  If you can just barely get a clip on the section it is too tight, I would rearrange because it increases risk of breaking if there are areas that are too tight.

If you are really worried, you could just use a bangle instead, I have never heard of a bangle breaking as it already has the rigid shape to it.  You also don't have to worry about clip stations, you can just fill it how you like and if you want clips place them anywhere you like with clip locks.


----------



## iVALANI

AlbertsLove said:


> Yay!! My hubby was able to take me today. I am so excited. Since it is my first bracelet from Pandora, I had to get a bracelet. I was only able to get 1 charm and the free charm.  I picked the teddy with the blue ribbon because of my baby boy. I think it was the biggest change in my life and our relationship. The mickey heart for my hubby and me. We love disney. I have some concerns and I hope you guys can help me out.
> 
> 1. Is my bracelet too big? The SA chose it and said it was a good size. I am concered that if I get the safety chain it be too big and still fall off, or too small and I can't fit charms.
> 
> 2. They SA asked me if I wanted to walk out wearing it. I did. When I got home I noticed I didn't get a bag or box. I don't really mind, unless the box is necessary for storing.
> 
> 3. My Mickey and Minnie charm was placed in the middle. An hour later it was screwed on the end by the clasp. Is it normal for them to be just moving around past the dividers? The bear has not done it. Just want to make sure nothing is wrong with my charm or bracelet.
> 
> 4. Do I need the other kind of charms. The ones that clip in the dividers and the one with the chain?
> 
> Thank you!!



Congrats on your fitst bracelet!
Like some people already said, you need clips. If I were buying my first bracelet now, I would buy a bracelet and two clips first and then start with the charms.



tama310 said:


> Got mine done =)



Wonderful colour choice/combo. I would never think of it but it looks great.

I love all the pics from the previous couple of pages and all the new additions.
My latest addition is the Saint Christopher dangle charm, from the pre-autumn collection. It's not available in my country but I managed to get it during a recent trip abroad, as a memory of that trip.


----------



## merc_g

Here are my two bracelets. 
I have a Disney-themed one and then my other bracelet with miscellaneous charms. I need to add some color to that one.


----------



## Pandoortje

merc_g said:


> Here are my two bracelets.
> I have a Disney-themed one and then my other bracelet with miscellaneous charms. I need to add some color to that one.
> 
> View attachment 3137038
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137039



I see you have the htf prinses with the pea, nice!


----------



## alice87

merc_g said:


> Here are my two bracelets.
> I have a Disney-themed one and then my other bracelet with miscellaneous charms. I need to add some color to that one.
> 
> View attachment 3137038
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137039



How about murano? Your Disney bracelet looks cute!


----------



## alice87

rose10 said:


> For my silver bracelet got the Dove and Dashing thru the snow charms, the free charm I got with it was the Abundance of Love, that's on my two tone bracelet



The rose charm is interesting. Is it Pandora?


----------



## merc_g

Pandoortje said:


> I see you have the htf prinses with the pea, nice!




I do! And bummer, I just realized it was turned around. It was actually one of my first charms.


----------



## alice87

IHeartMinis said:


> View attachment 3135531
> 
> 
> Olaf charm came in the mail. Now my frozen set is completed. Can't wait to wear it tomorrow.



I so much like this snowflake from Frozen. Did you try wearing it with sweater? Does it catch on things?


----------



## merc_g

alice87 said:


> How about murano? Your Disney bracelet looks cute!




Thank you! I've been thinking about adding some more murano charms to my non-Disney bracelet. Just not sure what yet.


----------



## IHeartMinis

alice87 said:


> I so much like this snowflake from Frozen. Did you try wearing it with sweater? Does it catch on things?




I never tried it. I always put on my sweater or my shirt on before wearing my bracelet. I take it off after I get home.


----------



## rose10

alice87 said:


> The rose charm is interesting. Is it Pandora?



Yes, it's a Pandora charm, it's discontinued now though, i got it at an outlet near me about a year ago..


----------



## Pandoortje

merc_g said:


> I do! And bummer, I just realized it was turned around. It was actually one of my first charms.



I have it too, I have the top hat and swan as well, I just love htf charms!!






TTWNGCBC said:


> Hi everyone! Here is my Pandora:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the pink pearl drop charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ does anyone have this charm? If you do, could you post a picture of it on your bracelet? Also, is the pearl very big? Thanks.



I had it, loved it but changed my plans for my bracelet so I sold it. It's not small, but imo not too big. It's a lovely colour for your bracelet! I see you have a special charm as well?
The Christ charm, the two tone heart dangle. Where did you find it, if I may ask?


----------



## Pandoortje

OMG! I did not see the winiper charm! I didn't see it here on tpf before either! You are so lucky! And the Randers Frog on it's way to you..... Do you still have a wishlist? Do you like the church with the golden crown on the bottom? 
The pearl is about the same size as the pearl on the odyssee dangle, more oval but about the same


----------



## HesitantShopper

alice87 said:


> I so much like this snowflake from Frozen. Did you try wearing it with sweater? Does it catch on things?



My ydd has it, she usually puts in on after a sweater... but i have not heard her complain of it overly catching. It's so lovely!


----------



## Aramaic

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love this clip bracelet! very tempted to get one too.



Hopefully you get one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Aramaic said:


> Hopefully you get one



 I am very tempted but also worried it will spark off a fervent desire to buy more clips. &#128513;


----------



## Pandoortje

Nico_79 said:


> Took advantage of the free charm promotion this month! Ended up completing my bangle and creating a rose and silver bracelet. Not sure if I need to add a safety chain? The sales associate mentioned it might be be worth it for the bracelet...has anyone had theirs break or open on  them before?



I have safety chains on all my bracelets but I think it's easier to put your bracelet on when you have one. My bracelet has never  opened by it's self


----------



## iVALANI

TTWNGCBC said:


> Hi everyone! Here is my Pandora:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the pink pearl drop charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ does anyone have this charm? If you do, could you post a picture of it on your bracelet? Also, is the pearl very big? Thanks.



So girly and pretty, I love it.

Re. the safety chains, I feel much better when I have one, although I never had my bracelets open on their own and out of the blue.


----------



## iVALANI

Haven't posted pics in a while... My blue bracelet and my everyday bracelet, the way I've been wearing it these days.


----------



## Nico_79

Pandoortje said:


> I have safety chains on all my bracelets but I think it's easier to put your bracelet on when you have one. My bracelet has never  opened by it's self






iVALANI said:


> So girly and pretty, I love it.
> 
> Re. the safety chains, I feel much better when I have one, although I never had my bracelets open on their own and out of the blue.



Thank you both for sharing your experiences with the bracelet and safety chains.  I'll probably end up buying one just to ease my anxiety lol. 




iVALANI said:


> Haven't posted pics in a while... My blue bracelet and my everyday bracelet, the way I've been wearing it these days.



So pretty! We are twins on the Orchid charm, I love the extra pop of colour and sparkle it adds. 

Do you wear them stacked or separately?


----------



## princess.shelby

So this is my first pandora bracelet ever! My boyfriend and I are about to leave for a month long trip to Europe. We'll be visiting Paris, Venice, London, Dublin, Brussels, and much more! He thought it would be a good idea to get a bracelet so we could pick up a charm every place we visited, what a perfect souvenir and best of all it doesn't take up space on the flight home! He picked out the globe clips and the air plane charm, and I added the bling, now to just fill in with travel charms and dangles! If you can't tell... I'm so excited!


----------



## iVALANI

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you both for sharing your experiences with the bracelet and safety chains.  I'll probably end up buying one just to ease my anxiety lol.
> 
> So pretty! We are twins on the Orchid charm, I love the extra pop of colour and sparkle it adds.
> 
> Do you wear them stacked or separately?



Orchid charm is perfect, I agree. 
I have several bracelets but never wear them stacked, it always looks too much what with the rings (I like statement rings or several stacked Pandora rings) and everything. So I usually wear one Pandora and one no-name bangle or a simple chain silver bracelet. I think the charms stand out more when the bracelet is worn with other not so distinctive pieces of jewelry.



princess.shelby said:


> So this is my first pandora bracelet ever! My boyfriend and I are about to leave for a month long trip to Europe. We'll be visiting Paris, Venice, London, Dublin, Brussels, and much more! He thought it would be a good idea to get a bracelet so we could pick up a charm every place we visited, what a perfect souvenir and best of all it doesn't take up space on the flight home! He picked out the globe clips and the air plane charm, and I added the bling, now to just fill in with travel charms and dangles! If you can't tell... I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139093



That is such a wonderful idea and will be such a wonderful memory. Enjoy your trip and creating your new bracelet.


----------



## melvel

TTWNGCBC said:


> I'm thinking of buying the pink pearl drop charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ does anyone have this charm? If you do, could you post a picture of it on your bracelet? Also, is the pearl very big? Thanks.



I have this charm.  Here it is on my pink-themed bracelet:


----------



## ScottyGal

My boyfriend treated me to the Sparking Openwork Lace Charm & the Sparkling Leaves Clip - I love them!
It's great to have a clip now, as it stops all the charms moving


----------



## princess.shelby

_Lee said:


> My boyfriend treated me to the Sparking Openwork Lace Charm & the Sparkling Leaves Clip - I love them!
> It's great to have a clip now, as it stops all the charms moving




This is beautiful! Go boyfriend!


----------



## Nico_79

_Lee said:


> My boyfriend treated me to the Sparking Openwork Lace Charm & the Sparkling Leaves Clip - I love them!
> It's great to have a clip now, as it stops all the charms moving



Very elegant! Your boyfriend is a keeper!


----------



## HesitantShopper

_Lee said:


> My boyfriend treated me to the Sparking Openwork Lace Charm & the Sparkling Leaves Clip - I love them!
> It's great to have a clip now, as it stops all the charms moving



Very nice! yes, i love having my clips!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iVALANI said:


> Haven't posted pics in a while... My blue bracelet and my everyday bracelet, the way I've been wearing it these days.



Both so nice! the blue on the first bracelet is lovely!



princess.shelby said:


> So this is my first pandora bracelet ever! My boyfriend and I are about to leave for a month long trip to Europe. We'll be visiting Paris, Venice, London, Dublin, Brussels, and much more! He thought it would be a good idea to get a bracelet so we could pick up a charm every place we visited, what a perfect souvenir and best of all it doesn't take up space on the flight home! He picked out the globe clips and the air plane charm, and I added the bling, now to just fill in with travel charms and dangles! If you can't tell... I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139093



Lovely! what a fantastic idea! enjoy your trip.


----------



## iVALANI

HesitantShopper said:


> Both so nice! the blue on the first bracelet is lovely!
> Lovely! what a fantastic idea! enjoy your trip.



Thanks so much.



_Lee said:


> My boyfriend treated me to the Sparking Openwork Lace Charm & the Sparkling Leaves Clip - I love them!
> It's great to have a clip now, as it stops all the charms moving



Hold on to him.  That's a great gift.

I am thinking of buying my first bangle... The clips will scratch the bracelet over time I suppose. Bangle owners, what are your experiences?


----------



## ScottyGal

iVALANI said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on to him.  That's a great gift.
> 
> I am thinking of buying my first bangle... The clips will scratch the bracelet over time I suppose. Bangle owners, what are your experiences?



When I bought the clip yesterday, the SA put a little black (rubber?) band under the clip so that it doesn't move. Stays perfectly in place


----------



## iVALANI

Yeah, I have the rubber stoppers already, I use them to keep the clips from moving around on my leather bracelet.
OK so great, they work for bangles too. Thanks!


----------



## princess.shelby

HesitantShopper said:


> Both so nice! the blue on the first bracelet is lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! what a fantastic idea! enjoy your trip.




Thank you!!


----------



## alice87

HesitantShopper said:


> My ydd has it, she usually puts in on after a sweater... but i have not heard her complain of it overly catching. It's so lovely!



It is a lovely charm.


----------



## alice87

melvel said:


> I have this charm.  Here it is on my pink-themed bracelet:



Beautiful bracelet, such a nice pink combo!


----------



## alice87

rose10 said:


> Yes, it's a Pandora charm, it's discontinued now though, i got it at an outlet near me about a year ago..



I've never seen it. Thanks!


----------



## princess.shelby

Picked up these three little gems today. And the black multi strand bracelet. I wanted something simple that I could wear everyday. I got the mother of pearl hearts charm to represent me and the boyfriend, the cat for our precious little kitten. And the floral spacer for my career being a floral stylist. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I adore the mother of pearl charm!


----------



## rose10

princess.shelby said:


> Picked up these three little gems today. And the black multi strand bracelet. I wanted something simple that I could wear everyday. I got the mother of pearl hearts charm to represent me and the boyfriend, the cat for our precious little kitten. And the floral spacer for my career being a floral stylist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142112
> 
> 
> I adore the mother of pearl charm!



Looks lovely!! I too have the mother of pear charm, adore it! I just hope it does not discolour to a yellowish tinge with use, perhaps someone with an older mother of pearl charm that has been used can share they experiences? Enjoy ur new bracelet!


----------



## paula3boys

princess.shelby said:


> Picked up these three little gems today. And the black multi strand bracelet. I wanted something simple that I could wear everyday. I got the mother of pearl hearts charm to represent me and the boyfriend, the cat for our precious little kitten. And the floral spacer for my career being a floral stylist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142112
> 
> 
> I adore the mother of pearl charm!




The cat is so cute!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Very pretty. I wants get this bracelet too.


----------



## princess.shelby

Thank you guys! And yes does anyone have experience with the mother of pearl charm??


----------



## rose10

TTWNGCBC said:


> I've had mine for two years and I wear it on my bracelet every day. It's a bit scratched now but no discolouration yet!



Would you post a close up of your mother of pearl charm please? I have to say i am very relieved with your response, i do love the charm but have always wondered if it would eventually turn in color, Thank You for posting this!


----------



## iVALANI

Even if it does become darker over time it can not change colour that much, can it?


----------



## kifana

Just to share my completed 2 tone pandora moments: represents my family, kiddos, my life as a phd research student, my love for flowers, gardening, handbags obsession, love gold and diamond, being a lovely wife to a lovely hubby and a mummy to two boys..it is all about LOVE..


----------



## HesitantShopper

princess.shelby said:


> Picked up these three little gems today. And the black multi strand bracelet. I wanted something simple that I could wear everyday. I got the mother of pearl hearts charm to represent me and the boyfriend, the cat for our precious little kitten. And the floral spacer for my career being a floral stylist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142112
> 
> 
> I adore the mother of pearl charm!



very nice! my older daughter has the kitty charm too.. it's adorable!


----------



## HesitantShopper

kifana said:


> Just to share my completed 2 tone pandora moments: represents my family, kiddos, my life as a phd research student, my love for flowers, gardening, handbags obsession, love gold and diamond, being a lovely wife to a lovely hubby and a mummy to two boys..it is all about LOVE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142745



Very nice, i love how you have all the charms with meaning behind them.. the true 'tell a story' type of bracelet!


----------



## rose10

TTWNGCBC said:


> There you go



Thank You so much for doing this!! Looks lovely!


----------



## kifana

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, i love how you have all the charms with meaning behind them.. the true 'tell a story' type of bracelet!




This is what we call the "Pandora moments" [emoji307]


----------



## mrsmep

kifana said:


> Just to share my completed 2 tone pandora moments: represents my family, kiddos, my life as a phd research student, my love for flowers, gardening, handbags obsession, love gold and diamond, being a lovely wife to a lovely hubby and a mummy to two boys..it is all about LOVE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142745



I love your bracelet, especially that each charm has special meaning, must try this approach next


----------



## Crystalina

I took a look at the majestic swan at the Pandora store today. I LOVE it and it's GORGEOUS!

However, I tried it on my bracelet and it seemed to spin quite a lot, so that I was mostly just seeing her plain silver underside.

My bracelet is not full, so maybe this wouldn't happen in a full bracelet.

Can anyone who has the swan comment on this?


----------



## Nico_79

Crystalina said:


> I took a look at the majestic swan at the Pandora store today. I LOVE it and it's GORGEOUS!
> 
> However, I tried it on my bracelet and it seemed to spin quite a lot, so that I was mostly just seeing her plain silver underside.
> 
> My bracelet is not full, so maybe this wouldn't happen in a full bracelet.
> 
> Can anyone who has the swan comment on this?



I have the swan and it stays put for the most part. My bracelet is nearly full(missing two charms) so there's not a lot of space for it to move about.


----------



## Nico_79

^Sorry forgot to add a pic for reference. You can see there's not a lot of space between charms and the two clips keep them from sliding around. Hope this helps!


----------



## Crystalina

Nico_79 said:


> ^Sorry forgot to add a pic for reference. You can see there's not a lot of space between charms and the two clips keep them from sliding around. Hope this helps!




Wow, what a pretty bracelet!

I love the "light as s feather" charm.

Thank you for the pic! [emoji6]


----------



## TheLadybug

mariaonline said:


> Love everyones creations...thank you for sharing!  Went to my Pandora store today with one thing in mind...BUT in addition to the free silver bead promo they also had a free gold bead (up to  $400) with a $750 purchase...couldn't pass that up




That's called ..WOW!!!


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> I took a look at the majestic swan at the Pandora store today. I LOVE it and it's GORGEOUS!
> 
> However, I tried it on my bracelet and it seemed to spin quite a lot, so that I was mostly just seeing her plain silver underside.
> 
> My bracelet is not full, so maybe this wouldn't happen in a full bracelet.
> 
> Can anyone who has the swan comment on this?



I have several "spinners" and they tend to move anyway, unless the charms are placed together so close that entire bracelet becomes stiff, if you know what I mean.


----------



## LovingLV81

My football season bracelet ! [emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji256][emoji256][emoji256][emoji482][emoji482][emoji6]


----------



## ScottyGal

FYI:
Pandora are doing a promo in the UK at the moment - spend £125 and get a free silver bracelet


----------



## agpthng

Cant wait for the next time where we can get a charm after spending some cash!  My wish list is growing all the time.  A section for the love of my husband and I, section for family (became grandparents in August) and the things I love and one section at the moment has just the moon and stars and 2 spacers symbolizing losing my dad almost 2 years ago this month.


----------



## paula3boys

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3144384
> 
> 
> My football season bracelet ! [emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji458][emoji256][emoji256][emoji256][emoji482][emoji482][emoji6]




Love it and you have same team taste! I need the helmet but twins on football and muranos


----------



## paula3boys

One of the new rings I got on this months promo


----------



## LovingLV81

paula3boys said:


> Love it and you have same team taste! I need the helmet but twins on football and muranos




Awesome !!! Go 49ers ! Woot woot twins. #winning !! [emoji458][emoji458] I got it during the promo with the free charms lol . I added the shamrock one cause they need all the luck they get this season ! Got to represent ! #bleedredandgold ! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Nico_79

Crystalina said:


> Wow, what a pretty bracelet!
> 
> I love the "light as s feather" charm.
> 
> Thank you for the pic! [emoji6]



Thanks Crystalina! It's really took advantage of the free charm promo they had. 

Hope you decide to get the swan, it's such a pretty piece!



paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3144705
> 
> One of the new rings I got on this months promo



Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Crystalina

Please help!

I'm not sure how to style my bracelet!

This is my first one and I'm not sure what to do. I only have 2 Muranos right now. I'm not sure what order will look best to balance the weight and colors of the charms.

Since I don't have s clip or safety clasp for the end, I need to put s screw-on charm as my last one before closing the bracelet.

Any suggestions?


----------



## pandorarose

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3144705
> 
> One of the new rings I got on this months promo




So pretty!


----------



## KellyCoCo

So I've made good use of the pandora free bracelet offer, I decided to get two &#128521;


----------



## KellyCoCo

And the other one


----------



## Pandoortje

Beautifull, love those charms and the ring as well


----------



## Pandoortje

Yeah! lucky you!


----------



## KellyCoCo

My choice of stack today


----------



## Missydora

I haven't been on here for absolutely ages. Use to post loads of photos on this thread.  Hope the die hard fans are still on here.  My pandora has been in a box for along time not worn it in ages or added any new charms.  Now I have empty nest have so much more time on my hands. I'm loving everyone's new pieces and creation still catching up on all the pages.   I took mine out and polished it. Here's a photo (hope ive done it properly?? Forgotten how to do these things these days?


----------



## ScottyGal

Added the rose gold galaxy charm and silver knot charm to my two-tone bangle. Also bought the birthstone charm and got a free bracelet &#128518;&#128142;


----------



## Pandoortje

Missydora said:


> I haven't been on here for absolutely ages. Use to post loads of photos on this thread.  Hope the die hard fans are still on here.  My pandora has been in a box for along time not worn it in ages or added any new charms.  Now I have empty nest have so much more time on my hands. I'm loving everyone's new pieces and creation still catching up on all the pages.   I took mine out and polished it. Here's a photo (hope ive done it properly?? Forgotten how to do these things these days?



I'm not one of the long time posters, but I rembember you. Still love your bracelet! Nice to have you back


----------



## Crystalina

_Lee said:


> Added the rose gold galaxy charm and silver knot charm to my two-tone bangle. Also bought the birthstone charm and got a free bracelet [emoji38][emoji184]




Wow, I love this! 

The silver knot is gorgeous? Is that a discontinued charm?

I haven't seen it in stores!


----------



## ScottyGal

Crystalina said:


> Wow, I love this!
> 
> The silver knot is gorgeous? Is that a discontinued charm?
> 
> I haven't seen it in stores!



Thanks 

Not that I know of - I think it's newish actually. I saw it today and while browsing my BF spotted it too and we both thought it was so eye-catching! I would like it if they brought out a rose gold version too


----------



## pandorarose

Missydora said:


> I haven't been on here for absolutely ages. Use to post loads of photos on this thread.  Hope the die hard fans are still on here.  My pandora has been in a box for along time not worn it in ages or added any new charms.  Now I have empty nest have so much more time on my hands. I'm loving everyone's new pieces and creation still catching up on all the pages.   I took mine out and polished it. Here's a photo (hope ive done it properly?? Forgotten how to do these things these days?


Welcome back my old friend of Pandora! I did wonder where you were!! Your bracelet is as beautiful as usual! Love it each time I see it. So classy! Don't be a stranger again my friend!x


----------



## Missydora

Pandoortje said:


> I'm not one of the long time posters, but I rembember you. Still love your bracelet! Nice to have you back


I remember you too  you have some serious amounts of goldies I would love to own,  I've seen some of your recent photos,  lots of drooling over here!!.


----------



## Missydora

pandorarose said:


> Welcome back my old friend of Pandora! I did wonder where you were!! Your bracelet is as beautiful as usual! Love it each time I see it. So classy! Don't be a stranger again my friend!x


Hello, pandorarose glad your still here me and you had very similar two tone bracelet  Ive missed all the laughs and banter we had on here. Brilliant place for like minded pandoraholics!!  It's was a enjoyable distraction for me ha ha from work!!.  How's yours pande getting on, I've bet you've added lots more...  I had to live in Hong Kong for a few months looking after elderly relatives came back,  kids going to uni etc....  ends up on some other site called Mumsnet ?? As needed help as youngest was wanting to go to Oxford university.... then there was work...  it cured me of my pandora addiction for a while  
I'm so  loving everyones new pieces.  Pandora designs has moved on so much over the last year, so glam!!


----------



## lovinlife247

kifana said:


> Just to share my completed 2 tone pandora moments: represents my family, kiddos, my life as a phd research student, my love for flowers, gardening, handbags obsession, love gold and diamond, being a lovely wife to a lovely hubby and a mummy to two boys..it is all about LOVE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142745



This is a very pretty two tone bracelet!!


----------



## lovinlife247

This is my first bracelet which is still being created.  I received it along with the clips and the daisy bead (my favorite flower) from my husband and daughter on Valentines Day last year.  They have bought the other beads for me on different occasions.  It is so special to me and I am so proud of it


----------



## pandorarose

Missydora said:


> Hello, pandorarose glad your still here me and you had very similar two tone bracelet  Ive missed all the laughs and banter we had on here. Brilliant place for like minded pandoraholics!!  It's was a enjoyable distraction for me ha ha from work!!.  How's yours pande getting on, I've bet you've added lots more...  I had to live in Hong Kong for a few months looking after elderly relatives came back,  kids going to uni etc....  ends up on some other site called Mumsnet ?? As needed help as youngest was wanting to go to Oxford university.... then there was work...  it cured me of my pandora addiction for a while
> I'm so  loving everyones new pieces.  Pandora designs has moved on so much over the last year, so glam!!


Wow! So you've been seriously busy with all sorts of things. I am amazed you've been doing so well. Great to have you back and carry on our lovely Pandora journey again here in the tread. Yes, I totally agree with you that the Pandora trend has shifted quite a lot over last year. Now I think beads are more sparling etc. and the rose charms definitely are taking over as you can see peep's photos here. I am into rose charms nowadays too. I haven't added many more charms but have been hesitant since my two tone bracelet was complete. Just now sure what theme to do next till I saw their rose charms. I have got one to see, and like it very much. I think I am going to build a rose bracelet. I saw some ladies wearing Pandora rose charm bracelet on tubes and trains, and they looked very eye catching. So we will see. how about you?


----------



## iVALANI

TTWNGCBC said:


> What murano would go best with the folklore murano? It's so nice and I wouldn't want to put it with a second folklore murano but I can't think what else it would go with...



Some green or blue muranos.


----------



## Missydora

pandorarose said:


> Wow! So you've been seriously busy with all sorts of things. I am amazed you've been doing so well. Great to have you back and carry on our lovely Pandora journey again here in the tread. Yes, I totally agree with you that the Pandora trend has shifted quite a lot over last year. Now I think beads are more sparling etc. and the rose charms definitely are taking over as you can see peep's photos here. I am into rose charms nowadays too. I haven't added many more charms but have been hesitant since my two tone bracelet was complete. Just now sure what theme to do next till I saw their rose charms. I have got one to see, and like it very much. I think I am going to build a rose bracelet. I saw some ladies wearing Pandora rose charm bracelet on tubes and trains, and they looked very eye catching. So we will see. how about you?



The rose charms they've come out with looks so much more elegant in design,  they seem to all go together whichever charms you choose to put together it's a very cohesive collection not much can go wrong design wise if you wanted to put a whole rose gold  bracelet together.  All the charms are so nice it's hard to pick one there all so nice!   Rose bracelet is so apt for your user name too &#128515;. Im still debating in my mind wether to get some charms with the free bracelet promotion I have only 10 hrs to think about it before promotion ends &#128547;


----------



## Missydora

TTWNGCBC said:


> What murano would go best with the folklore murano? It's so nice and I wouldn't want to put it with a second folklore murano but I can't think what else it would go with...



Its such a lovely looking charm, it's frustrating as personally I dont think pandora thought about other muranos in their collection  that might look good with it. Its hard to find something that has a similar theme,  so that it blends harmoniously.  The only thing I can think of is maybe having  some plain white muranos, so that the folklore muranoe is the centre piece.   I'm wondering if u used murano that are same colours within the design might be too much and become too busy.


----------



## iVALANI

TTWNGCBC said:


> That's what I was thinking. Not sure which shade would go best though!



This one? I have been in love with it for so long, but still haven't bought it.


----------



## Missydora

OK I've done the deed,  decided to order 30mins before the promo ended . Ordered 3 blush pink facets muranos and Blush pink hearts charm anyone got these???  Post some pics if you can.  I've never seen any of these in real life, so im in a slight panic now  it was a  impulse buy??


----------



## BigPurseSue

TTWNGCBC said:


> What murano would go best with the folklore murano? It's so nice and I wouldn't want to put it with a second folklore murano but I can't think what else it would go with...


 


Missydora said:


> Its such a lovely looking charm, it's frustrating as personally I dont think pandora thought about other muranos in their collection  that might look good with it. Its hard to find something that has a similar theme,  so that it blends harmoniously.  The only thing I can think of is maybe having  some plain white muranos, so that the folklore muranoe is the centre piece.   I'm wondering if u used murano that are same colours within the design might be too much and become too busy.


 
I love the folklore murano and keep looking at it appreciatively, but it doesn't seem like it would go with any of the other beads I have. Really a shame. 


Glad to see you back, *Missydora*! I remember your lovely posts and bracelets! Glad that life has been treating you well.


----------



## Crystalina

BigPurseSue said:


> I love the folklore murano and keep looking at it appreciatively, but it doesn't seem like it would go with any of the other beads I have. Really a shame.
> 
> 
> Glad to see you back, *Missydora*! I remember your lovely posts and bracelets! Glad that life has been treating you well.




Here's an example I found online....it's the folklore Murano on a bracelet styled with other charms.


----------



## Crystalina

And another...


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> This one? I have been in love with it for so long, but still haven't bought it.



This is very beautiful color!!!


----------



## pandorarose

Missydora said:


> The rose charms they've come out with looks so much more elegant in design,  they seem to all go together whichever charms you choose to put together it's a very cohesive collection not much can go wrong design wise if you wanted to put a whole rose gold  bracelet together.  All the charms are so nice it's hard to pick one there all so nice!   Rose bracelet is so apt for your user name too &#128515;. Im still debating in my mind wether to get some charms with the free bracelet promotion I have only 10 hrs to think about it before promotion ends &#128547;


I am glad you like the rose collection too. I personally definitely would go for the promo. You know me. Hardly can refuse any chance to buy Pandora.


----------



## princess.shelby

So I have been building a bracelet while I've been traveling Europe, (currently sitting in an airport in Paris while typing this!) and I wanted to show what I've got so far, and it so happened the uk is running a promotion for a free silver bracelet, so I was able to pick up an essence bracelet and a charm for it as well. I chose the generosity charm which is gorgeous in person, nothing but sparkle!


----------



## Dynasty

princess.shelby said:


> So I have been building a bracelet while I've been traveling Europe, (currently sitting in an airport in Paris while typing this!) and I wanted to show what I've got so far, and it so happened the uk is running a promotion for a free silver bracelet, so I was able to pick up an essence bracelet and a charm for it as well. I chose the generosity charm which is gorgeous in person, nothing but sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148684
> View attachment 3148685
> View attachment 3148686



So beautiful!!!


----------



## Dynasty

Started with my white gold diamond collection, still many more to go.


----------



## agpthng

Since I've been collecting and building my bracelet since December 2015, I feel new to this obsession compared to some of the posters.  Do you all finish a bracelet or do you sometimes only have a few charms on a bracelet or several bracelets or have one bracelet with many charms/clips/spacers and change the bracelet depending on the season and moods?  I have 19 charms, clips, spacers and the safety chain at the moment divided among the 3 sections.  Just curious - Love reading the ideas and seeing everyone's creations.


----------



## Data

After seeing all your lovely bracelets, I thought I'd upload a photo of mine. My bracelet has no theme it's all about Pandora moments! I'm looking to add a few rose gold charms but disappointed I missed the free bracelet promotion ;(  I returned my safety chain as it served no purpose but I've now seen they can be added before charms so I may look at this again when I'm next out. Hope you all like it, has much meaning xX


----------



## HesitantShopper

Dynasty said:


> Started with my white gold diamond collection, still many more to go.



Very pretty! looks like your off to a great start!



agpthng said:


> Since I've been collecting and building my bracelet since December 2015, I feel new to this obsession compared to some of the posters.  Do you all finish a bracelet or do you sometimes only have a few charms on a bracelet or several bracelets or have one bracelet with many charms/clips/spacers and change the bracelet depending on the season and moods?  I have 19 charms, clips, spacers and the safety chain at the moment divided among the 3 sections.  Just curious - Love reading the ideas and seeing everyone's creations.



very nice! um, i own a leather bracelet and a sterling.. some are more seasonal so i take those off until more appropriate... i haven't got anything filled, i prefer to add based on what i enjoy & what strikes me as something i must have. 

I admit to being awfully picky, it would take me years to fill a bracelet honestly lol. 



Data said:


> After seeing all your lovely bracelets, I thought I'd upload a photo of mine. My bracelet has no theme it's all about Pandora moments! I'm looking to add a few rose gold charms but disappointed I missed the free bracelet promotion ;(  I returned my safety chain as it served no purpose but I've now seen they can be added before charms so I may look at this again when I'm next out. Hope you all like it, has much meaning xX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148851



Nice choices on there! mine has zero theme either.. i think that is just as common as having themes.


----------



## Dynasty

HesitantShopper said:


> Very pretty! looks like your off to a great start!
> 
> 
> 
> very nice! um, i own a leather bracelet and a sterling.. some are more seasonal so i take those off until more appropriate... i haven't got anything filled, i prefer to add based on what i enjoy & what strikes me as something i must have.
> 
> I admit to being awfully picky, it would take me years to fill a bracelet honestly lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice choices on there! mine has zero theme either.. i think that is just as common as having themes.



Thanks!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Crystalina said:


> Here's an example I found online....it's the folklore Murano on a bracelet styled with other charms.
> 
> View attachment 3148409


 
Thanks for posting the image! Very pretty! The folklore bead certainly looks striking on a red bracelet. Now I will have to reconsider. Again...thank you!


----------



## iVALANI

princess.shelby said:


> So I have been building a bracelet while I've been traveling Europe, (currently sitting in an airport in Paris while typing this!) and I wanted to show what I've got so far, and it so happened the uk is running a promotion for a free silver bracelet, so I was able to pick up an essence bracelet and a charm for it as well. I chose the generosity charm which is gorgeous in person, nothing but sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148684
> View attachment 3148685
> View attachment 3148686



Beatuful. Have fun building your bracelet.



Dynasty said:


> Started with my white gold diamond collection, still many more to go.



Gorgeous. 



agpthng said:


> Since I've been collecting and building my bracelet since December 2015, I feel new to this obsession compared to some of the posters.  Do you all finish a bracelet or do you sometimes only have a few charms on a bracelet or several bracelets or have one bracelet with many charms/clips/spacers and change the bracelet depending on the season and moods?  I have 19 charms, clips, spacers and the safety chain at the moment divided among the 3 sections.  Just curious - Love reading the ideas and seeing everyone's creations.



It depends on my mood I guess, sometimes I wear a full bracelet, sometimes the leather bracelet with just a couple of charms. Currently I am wearing a regular and an oxi bracelet stacked, both have 7-8 charms, anything more than that would be too much, I think.



Data said:


> After seeing all your lovely bracelets, I thought I'd upload a photo of mine. My bracelet has no theme it's all about Pandora moments! I'm looking to add a few rose gold charms but disappointed I missed the free bracelet promotion ;(  I returned my safety chain as it served no purpose but I've now seen they can be added before charms so I may look at this again when I'm next out. Hope you all like it, has much meaning xX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148851



I love it!


----------



## Missydora

BigPurseSue said:


> I love the folklore murano and keep looking at it appreciatively, but it doesn't seem like it would go with any of the other beads I have. Really a shame.
> 
> 
> Glad to see you back, *Missydora*! I remember your lovely posts and bracelets! Glad that life has been treating you well.



Hello  your like the original Pandora posters i looked up to many years ago,  well before  I plucked up courage to join the thread 
. 


princess.shelby said:


> So I have been building a bracelet while I've been traveling Europe, (currently sitting in an airport in Paris while typing this!) and I wanted to show what I've got so far, and it so happened the uk is running a promotion for a free silver bracelet, so I was able to pick up an essence bracelet and a charm for it as well. I chose the generosity charm which is gorgeous in person, nothing but sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148684
> View attachment 3148685
> View attachment 3148686


I really like the pink enamel charm with the flowers on your last 1st pic next to the Eiffel tower.  Love your bracelet  the heart clasp the arrangement beads you have. 



Dynasty said:


> Started with my white gold diamond collection, still many more to go.


Wow,  you have a very impressive collection that  I could only dream about owning.   It's so glam. Love it. It's inspiring 



agpthng said:


> Since I've been collecting and building my bracelet since December 2015, I feel new to this obsession compared to some of the posters.  Do you all finish a bracelet or do you sometimes only have a few charms on a bracelet or several bracelets or have one bracelet with many charms/clips/spacers and change the bracelet depending on the season and moods?  I have 19 charms, clips, spacers and the safety chain at the moment divided among the 3 sections.  Just curious - Love reading the ideas and seeing everyone's creations.


I have a fair few beads collected over 6 years so ive just been using those, trying to be creative, mix and match with different bracelets. Buying a lot fewer new ones than I used to.  More the case of trying to restrain myself!   Like I would love a Pandora rose gold bracelet as its proven to be very hard weariing, was worried it would fade, but so far I've heard no negatives. But I know if I started one its  going to cost me a fortune because I'll want to comp!ete it sooner than later. I've got no patience


----------



## warmLemonata

I first purchased my pandora bracelet in Melbourne,Australia.  Everytime I travel abroad.. i see to it that i have at least one charm.


----------



## warmLemonata

iVALANI said:


> Beatuful. Have fun building your bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on my mood I guess, sometimes I wear a full bracelet, sometimes the leather bracelet with just a couple of charms. Currently I am wearing a regular and an oxi bracelet stacked, both have 7-8 charms, anything more than that would be too much, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!




nice set of pandora charms!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I tried very hard not to duplicate charms but it seems only a clip will stop the charms from sliding to the underside. I did purchase silicon stoppers but somehow they wouldn't fit into the bracelet. Perhaps I purchased the wrong size. Anyway, I do like how the two clips highlight the Orchid dangle.


----------



## Nico_79

Missydora said:


> I haven't been on here for absolutely ages. Use to post loads of photos on this thread.  Hope the die hard fans are still on here.  My pandora has been in a box for along time not worn it in ages or added any new charms.  Now I have empty nest have so much more time on my hands. I'm loving everyone's new pieces and creation still catching up on all the pages.   I took mine out and polished it. Here's a photo (hope ive done it properly?? Forgotten how to do these things these days?



It's beautiful! Welcome back! 






_Lee said:


> Added the rose gold galaxy charm and silver knot charm to my two-tone bangle. Also bought the birthstone charm and got a free bracelet &#128518;&#128142;



Ahh love the silver knot charm, so envious since it's a UK exclusive!


----------



## ScottyGal

New charm - Sparkling Leaves Openwork. 

I'm going to add it to my bracelet when I get another rose gold charm, so as to keep with the silver-rose-silver-rose theme.

It's so pretty! &#128151; &#127811;


----------



## ScottyGal

Nico_79 said:


> Ahh love the silver knot charm, so envious since it's a UK exclusive!



Oh I didn't realise it was UK exclusive! It's one of my favourite charms. 
I encourage anyone visiting the UK to get it - it'll look gorgeous on any bracelet or as a pendant on a necklace (I was considering getting another to do just this!)


----------



## Pandoortje

Missydora said:


> I remember you too  you have some serious amounts of goldies I would love to own,  I've seen some of your recent photos,  lots of drooling over here!!.



Thanks for your kind words 
I have been busy with collecting golden charms, nice that you noticed. I rembember that you took time to focus on your family, so important! Good choice, but how nice to have you back. 







Crystalina said:


> Here's an example I found online....it's the folklore Murano on a bracelet styled with other charms.
> 
> View attachment 3148409



That looks amazing, good picture of how lovely this charm can be!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

_Lee said:


> New charm - Sparkling Leaves Openwork.



This is gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

princess.shelby said:


> So I have been building a bracelet while I've been traveling Europe



I love your pink themed bracelet. very sparkly. I just asked my friend to help me get the Essence beaded bracelet from Australia. It will be my first Essence. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

_Lee said:


> Added the rose gold galaxy charm and silver knot charm to my two-tone bangle. Also bought the birthstone charm and got a free bracelet &#128518;&#128142;



Oh, I adore the look of your two toned charms. It's gorgeous! I have been holding off on the birthstone charm but your picture convinced me to get it.


----------



## Dynasty

_Lee said:


> New charm - Sparkling Leaves Openwork.
> 
> I'm going to add it to my bracelet when I get another rose gold charm, so as to keep with the silver-rose-silver-rose theme.
> 
> It's so pretty! &#128151; &#127811;


Very lovely charm


----------



## Dynasty

KellyCoCo said:


> My choice of stack today


Beautiful stack!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I haven't been on here for absolutely ages. Use to post loads of photos on this thread.  Hope the die hard fans are still on here.  My pandora has been in a box for along time not worn it in ages or added any new charms.  Now I have empty nest have so much more time on my hands. I'm loving everyone's new pieces and creation still catching up on all the pages.   I took mine out and polished it. Here's a photo (hope ive done it properly?? Forgotten how to do these things these days?


I'm so in LOVE with this GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Dynasty said:


> Very lovely charm





frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, I adore the look of your two toned charms. It's gorgeous! I have been holding off on the birthstone charm but your picture convinced me to get it.



Thank you both  I am becoming a bit addicted to Pandora.. browsing the website earlier trying to decide which rose charm to buy next!!


----------



## Missydora

Nico_79 said:


> ^Sorry forgot to add a pic for reference. You can see there's not a lot of space between charms and the two clips keep them from sliding around. Hope this helps!


Your swan charm is so elegant, Pandora designers really did a good job with is one,  the way it delicately wraps around the chain with just the right amount of sparkles, It's definatley on my wish listp.  I like how you have mixed and match silver and rose charms alternately,  really is effective, can see each of the charms detail so much more like that,   It's so beautiful!  



warmLemonata said:


> I first purchased my pandora bracelet in Melbourne,Australia.  Everytime I travel abroad.. i see to it that i have at least one charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149518
> View attachment 3149519
> View attachment 3149520



I want your heart clasped bangle!! D



Dynasty said:


> I'm so in LOVE with this GORGEOUS!!!


Thank you   I've seen some of your lovely photos, your collection is just awesome.  You put the charms together so effortlessly,  please post more pics , I love pics


----------



## Dynasty

_Lee said:


> Thank you both  I am becoming a bit addicted to Pandora.. browsing the website earlier trying to decide which rose charm to buy next!!


They all beautiful!
Maybe Art Deco, Inner Radiance or Love & Appreciation


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Your swan charm is so elegant, Pandora designers really did a good job with is one,  the way it delicately wraps around the chain with just the right amount of sparkles, It's definatley on my wish listp.  I like how you have mixed and match silver and rose charms alternately,  really is effective, can see each of the charms detail so much more like that,   It's so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I want your heart clasped bangle!! D
> 
> 
> Thank you   I've seen some of your lovely photos, your collection is just awesome.  You put the charms together so effortlessly,  please post more pics , I love pics


Awe..Thank you 
This is the stack I'm wearing today


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Awe..Thank you
> This is the stack I'm wearing today



I  just love this stacked look its perfect! your goldie's  &drooling too


----------



## ScottyGal

Dynasty said:


> They all beautiful!
> Maybe Art Deco, Inner Radiance or Love & Appreciation



Art Deco has caught my eye more than once in store - they are all so lovely though! Tough decision.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I  just love this stacked look its perfect! your goldie's  &drooling too


Did you wear yours everyday?


----------



## Dynasty

_Lee said:


> Art Deco has caught my eye more than once in store - they are all so lovely though! Tough decision.


I like the Royal Crown too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

_Lee said:


> Thank you both  I am becoming a bit addicted to Pandora.. browsing the website earlier trying to decide which rose charm to buy next!!



the same for me. I held off from Pandora for the longest time and finally started my Pandora collection early this year, thinking I will just wear my bracelet sparingly with a few charms... but I have been so addicted to it that my bracelet is now almost full and I am thinking of starting a travel bracelet or a rose bracelet next.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dynasty said:


> Awe..Thank you
> This is the stack I'm wearing today



This is beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Dynasty

frenziedhandbag said:


> the same for me. I held off from Pandora for the longest time and finally started my Pandora collection early this year, thinking I will just wear my bracelet sparingly with a few charms... but I have been so addicted to it that my bracelet is now almost full and I am thinking of starting a travel bracelet or a rose bracelet next.





frenziedhandbag said:


> This is beautiful! I love it!


Thank you
I just started last month myself and can't stop buying  so addicted!

Question to everyone, are you always buying from Pandora store or can I trust eBay sellers?
The price is much better on eBay but how I can tell is authentic?


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> They all beautiful!
> 
> Maybe Art Deco, Inner Radiance or Love & Appreciation




Go for "Love and Appreciation!"  It's gorgeous in real life!


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Thank you
> 
> I just started last month myself and can't stop buying  so addicted!
> 
> 
> 
> Question to everyone, are you always buying from Pandora store or can I trust eBay sellers?
> 
> The price is much better on eBay but how I can tell is authentic?




I only buy in person at the Pandora boutique.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dynasty said:


> I just started last month myself and can't stop buying  so addicted!
> 
> Question to everyone, are you always buying from Pandora store or can I trust eBay sellers?
> The price is much better on eBay but how I can tell is authentic?



It is hard to stay away, especially when each charm brings back fond memories. I am succumbing to earrings, pendants and rings too. All so gorgeous.

I buy solely from Pandora store but its only because I can't tell whether the ones on the Bay are authentic or not.


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Awe..Thank you
> 
> This is the stack I'm wearing today




Dynasty: your bracelets are my favorite!!! They are so very LOVELY!!! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> Go for "Love and Appreciation!"  It's gorgeous in real life!


Oh wow...you just bought it? Yay!!!


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Oh wow...you just bought it? Yay!!!




Ha ha no! I have to wait until pay day, but I went to the boutique to scope it out and it's just beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> I only buy in person at the Pandora boutique.





frenziedhandbag said:


> It is hard to stay away, especially when each charm brings back fond memories. I am succumbing to earrings, pendants and rings too. All so gorgeous.
> 
> I buy solely from Pandora store but its only because I can't tell whether the ones on the Bay are authentic or not.



I bought my Golden Radiance from eBay seller just because is not available in the store and took it to the jewelry store to got it test for the gold and diamonds, make sure is not FAKE


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> Dynasty: your bracelets are my favorite!!! They are so very LOVELY!!! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


Thank you 



Crystalina said:


> Ha ha no! I have to wait until pay day, but I went to the boutique to scope it out and it's just beautiful!!!!!!


Oh okay, please post some pics when you get it


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> I bought my Golden Radiance from eBay seller just because is not available in the store and took it to the jewelry store to got it test for the gold and diamonds, make sure is not FAKE




Ok, I'm pretty sure that if it's authentic, then the Pandora owners initials "ALE" should be written on it.


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> Ok, I'm pretty sure that if it's authentic, then the Pandora owners initials "ALE" should be written on it.


Here is the picture of the stamp and they tested all the diamonds is real also real gold, not plated.


----------



## Melora24

Dynasty said:


> Question to everyone, are you always buying from Pandora store or can I trust eBay sellers?
> The price is much better on eBay but how I can tell is authentic?



I buy in store (or official online reseller), and only during promotions. Which means I won't buy any Pandora for a while, there are no interesting promotions in the near future.


----------



## Dynasty

Sorry, double post


----------



## Dynasty

Melora24 said:


> I buy in store (or official online reseller), and only during promotions. Which means I won't buy any Pandora for a while, there are no interesting promotions in the near future.


I think that is the best place to buy from.
I was so worried when I bought the radiance from eBay and feel better after do the rested.

I didn't get to buy anything from the last promotion


----------



## iVALANI

frenziedhandbag said:


> the same for me. I held off from Pandora for the longest time and finally started my Pandora collection early this year, thinking I will just wear my bracelet sparingly with a few charms... but I have been so addicted to it that my bracelet is now almost full and I am thinking of starting a travel bracelet or a rose bracelet next.



This post is like I myself wrote it. My obsession started with their rings, thinking I will be strong enough not to move on to charms, but yeah... I wasn't. 



Dynasty said:


> Thank you
> I just started last month myself and can't stop buying  so addicted!
> 
> Question to everyone, are you always buying from Pandora store or can I trust eBay sellers?
> The price is much better on eBay but how I can tell is authentic?



Only Pandora stores and once I bought a couple of muranos at a jewelry store which holds a Pandora franchise. 



Dynasty said:


> Awe..Thank you
> This is the stack I'm wearing today



Gorgeous.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

iVALANI said:


> This post is like I myself wrote it. My obsession started with their rings, thinking I will be strong enough not to move on to charms, but yeah... I wasn't.



I thought I will be strong enough to not be tempted by the rings (because I already have many and rings + earrings have always been my obsession)... but clearly, I wasn't strong enough too. I am already eying a few rings and wondering whether I should take part in the current ring promo. &#128517;


----------



## iVALANI

No one here is going to tell you that you shouldn't. 
Which ones do you like?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

iVALANI said:


> No one here is going to tell you that you shouldn't.
> Which ones do you like?



That's why I love this forum! Enabling at its best!

I like a number of the stackable rings, will like to pair them with my existing ring collection. I also like a lot of the statement rings. *I am a ring girl all right.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Just saw this charm review. Pic credit to the original blogpost's owner. So sad it is a UK exclusive. Aside fron hearts, bears is my other soft spot and so nice that 20% of all proceeds is going to a children's cause.


----------



## iVALANI

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's why I love this forum! Enabling at its best!
> 
> I like a number of the stackable rings, will like to pair them with my existing ring collection. I also like a lot of the statement rings. *I am a ring girl all right.



That thick band is gorgeous. So is the eternity ring.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

iVALANI said:


> That thick band is gorgeous. So is the eternity ring.



Those two are top of my list. I am half hearted about the pearl ring.


----------



## iVALANI

The promo is buy 2, get one for free, right?
I would get another slim ring with good stacking potential.


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> This post is like I myself wrote it. My obsession started with their rings, thinking I will be strong enough not to move on to charms, but yeah... I wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Only Pandora stores and once I bought a couple of muranos at a jewelry store which holds a Pandora franchise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous.


Thank you


----------



## Dynasty

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's why I love this forum! Enabling at its best!
> 
> I like a number of the stackable rings, will like to pair them with my existing ring collection. I also like a lot of the statement rings. *I am a ring girl all right.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Just saw this charm review. Pic credit to the original blogpost's owner. So sad it is a UK exclusive. Aside fron hearts, bears is my other soft spot and so nice that 20% of all proceeds is going to a children's cause.



I like the thick band too and the charm


----------



## frenziedhandbag

iVALANI said:


> The promo is buy 2, get one for free, right?
> I would get another slim ring with good stacking potential.



I am leaning towards the same thing. perhaps the clear droplets ring. it seems to be able to go with anything.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dynasty said:


> I like the thick band too and the charm



Me too.  But I am not in the UK, so the charm is out of reach for me.


----------



## Dynasty

frenziedhandbag said:


> Me too.  But I am not in the UK, so the charm is out of reach for me.


Me too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dynasty said:


> Me too



Awwww... hugs.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Did you wear yours everyday?



I wear mine everyday  
My goodies came I love my muranoes was very worried as normally I pick them myself but bought them on promo online as these muranoes are sold out in the Pandora shops although I am going to take 1 of them back, as  its just not the same hue/colour as the other 2 they've sent me   other than that I really like them. Here's some pic. Hopefully I've uploaded them right??. The last picture is the muranoe I'm going to return it's different colour to the other two on my bracelet


----------



## Nico_79

I caved. I thought I could resist the ring promo, but no such luck.  

Then I caved and bought the fascinating blush pink crystals! Thank goodness there's no more space on the bracelet so I'm hoping that stops me for at least a year lol.


----------



## Nico_79

agpthng said:


> Since I've been collecting and building my bracelet since December 2015, I feel new to this obsession compared to some of the posters.  Do you all finish a bracelet or do you sometimes only have a few charms on a bracelet or several bracelets or have one bracelet with many charms/clips/spacers and change the bracelet depending on the season and moods?  I have 19 charms, clips, spacers and the safety chain at the moment divided among the 3 sections.  Just curious - Love reading the ideas and seeing everyone's creations.



I'm fairly new to this too. My DH bought me the bracelet as a gift back in 2014 and it's taken me over a year to complete a full bracelet and bangle.   I made a silver/rose bracelet because I wanted to try the mixed metal look and I also thought if I hated it I could always go all rose or all silver depending on my mood. 



Missydora said:


> Your swan charm is so elegant, Pandora designers really did a good job with is one,  the way it delicately wraps around the chain with just the right amount of sparkles, It's definatley on my wish listp.  I like how you have mixed and match silver and rose charms alternately,  really is effective, can see each of the charms detail so much more like that,   It's so beautiful!



Thank you Missdora! To be honest I wasn't sure until I saw it in person, you should definitely check it out if you can. 



Crystalina said:


> Go for "Love and Appreciation!"  It's gorgeous in real life!



I second this! 



Missydora said:


> I wear mine everyday
> My goodies came I love my muranoes was very worried as normally I pick them myself but bought them on promo online as these muranoes are sold out in the Pandora shops although I am going to take 1 of them back, as  its just not the same hue/colour as the other 2 they've sent me   other than that I really like them. Here's some pic. Hopefully I've uploaded them right??. The last picture is the muranoe I'm going to return it's different colour to the other two on my bracelet



Oh my goodness, we have the same taste! I bought these two charms as well today!   So sorry to hear the colours didn't match up. I hope they can fix that for you.


----------



## Missydora

Nico_79 said:


> I caved. I thought I could resist the ring promo, but no such luck.
> 
> Then I caved and bought the fascinating blush pink crystals! Thank goodness there's no more space on the bracelet so I'm hoping that stops me for at least a year lol.


Omg nico your bracelet is stunning!  All your charms there all so nice, you've picked ones I would like too  the blush pink crystal looks amazing with rose gold they go so well together,  its so beautiful in reall life I love them.  well I'm going to change the muranoe to the swan if they don't have another one similar to my other two


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Missydora said:


> I wear mine everyday



Your bracelet is so unique and gorgeous! I have been smitten by the Radiant Hearts charm but was wondering how to style it. Your bracelet is a great inspiration and I love how you stack it with the bangles too. &#128525;


----------



## Missydora

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your bracelet is so unique and gorgeous! I have been smitten by the Radiant Hearts charm but was wondering how to style it. Your bracelet is a great inspiration and I love how you stack it with the bangles too. &#128525;


Thank you frenzied   my hubby picked the radiant heart charm  he's got good taste. I love that  you can see little hearts  through the crystal,  brilliant little touch. I'm a bit of a bangle fan they are so versatile.  Im glad I was of some help


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Missydora said:


> Thank you frenzied   my hubby picked the radiant heart charm  he's got good taste. I love that  you can see little hearts  through the crystal,  brilliant little touch. I'm a bit of a bangle fan they are so versatile.  Im glad I was of some help



Your hubby has good taste indeed. &#128077; Oh, I didn't know that little hearts can be seen. That is surely enticing as I love hearts! I love bangles too but only have the Mother's Day bangle with the inscription thus far. I love stacking it with the leather bracelet too. I agree with you that its very versatile.


----------



## Missydora

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your hubby has good taste indeed. &#128077; Oh, I didn't know that little hearts can be seen. That is surely enticing as I love hearts! I love bangles too but only have the Mother's Day bangle with the inscription thus far. I love stacking it with the leather bracelet too. I agree with you that its very versatile.


I'm hoping hubby or the kids,  will buy me the mothers day bangle  
I like the sparkly heart clasp,  I bet it looks nice on its own  or stacked with a couple of the normal bangle.  I would love the leatthers but my wrist is too small for the single wrap or the double wrap


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Missydora said:


> I'm hoping hubby or the kids,  will buy me the mothers day bangle
> I like the sparkly heart clasp,  I bet it looks nice on its own  or stacked with a couple of the normal bangle.  I would love the leatthers but my wrist is too small for the single wrap or the double wrap



Oh, I am sure you will eventually get one. The sparkly heart clasp and the inscription is lovely. I usually wear it on its own or with just one pink murano with hearts. Oh dear, I am sorry to hear the leather bracelets are not working out for you. I have one double wrap leather in purple but thinking of adding another one as it is so light to wear.


----------



## ScottyGal

Nico_79 said:


> I caved. I thought I could resist the ring promo, but no such luck.
> 
> Then I caved and bought the fascinating blush pink crystals! Thank goodness there's no more space on the bracelet so I'm hoping that stops me for at least a year lol.



I love your bracelet!

The rings are gorgeous too.. You're making me consider adding a few rings to my Pandora collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nico_79 said:


> I caved. I thought I could resist the ring promo.
> 
> Then I caved and bought the fascinating blush pink crystals!.



I love your ring selection! The blush pink crystals pair very well with your bracelet, which is stunning!


----------



## Nico_79

Missydora said:


> Omg nico your bracelet is stunning!  All your charms there all so nice, you've picked ones I would like too  the blush pink crystal looks amazing with rose gold they go so well together,  its so beautiful in reall life I love them.  well I'm going to change the muranoe to the swan if they don't have another one similar to my other two



Missydora, you're too kind! I took more than full advantage of the free charm promotion last month lol. Do you have any of the rose collection? It's my first time buying them so I'm curious to see how others build their bracelets.  

So my sales associate mentioned the blush crystals have an issue with the hue being inconsistent. I didn't think about it until I saw your picture, is there any chance you could see it in store before you exchange? This way you can check if it's the same as the ones you want to keep. Worst case is you get the gorgeous Swan! 




_Lee said:


> I love your bracelet!
> 
> The rings are gorgeous too.. You're making me consider adding a few rings to my Pandora collection!



Aww thanks Lee! Can't wait to see your completed bracelet too, I'm sure it will be beautiful! 

These are the first rings I've bought from Pandora, they feel very light and comfortable,but not cheap so here's hoping they can withstand my clumsy self hehe. 

Which ones are you considering? They have sooo many to choose from. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> I love your ring selection! The blush pink crystals pair very well with your bracelet, which is stunning!



Thank you Frenziedhandbag! In the end these rings worked best with my stubby fingers lol. 
Yay I'm happy you approve of the blush, I wasn't 100% sure if it matched. I'm still playing around placement of them.


----------



## Missydora

Nico_79 said:


> Missydora, you're too kind! I took more than full advantage of the free charm promotion last month lol. Do you have any of the rose collection? It's my first time buying them so I'm curious to see how others build their bracelets.
> 
> So my sales associate mentioned the blush crystals have an issue with the hue being inconsistent. I didn't think about it until I saw your picture, is there any chance you could see it in store before you exchange? This way you can check if it's the same as the ones you want to keep. Worst case is you get the gorgeous Swan!
> 
> I haven't got any rose charms as of yet. I know it will be a full blown addiction if I got one . They're all so nice,  not one that I would say no to.  Pandora have done really well with there offerings on the rose gold collection.  You've finished your  bracelet pretty quick  mine took ages,  couple of years to complete the first.
> You know my 2 Blush crystals have a purply haze or hue to them. I haven't seen anyones on Pandora FB photos like mine?? I'm wondering if I've got the faulty ones! As most  normal ones look like the one im returning. Does your look like the one im returning? They told me to take a photo and email them so they can find another one like my other 2.  You see if they gave me  2 that was same as the one I was returning I would return the hazy purply one
> I'm in a dilemma return the 2 and have them the same colour as my odd one or other way round urghhh,  I prefer all of them similar ideally


----------



## Nico_79

Missydora said:


> I haven't got any rose charms as of yet. I know it will be a full blown addiction if I got one . They're all so nice,  not one that I would say no to.  Pandora have done really well with there offerings on the rose gold collection.  You've finished your  bracelet pretty quick  mine took ages,  couple of years to complete the first.
> You know my 2 Blush crystals have a purply haze or hue to them. I haven't seen anyones on Pandora FB photos like mine?? I'm wondering if I've got the faulty ones! As most  normal ones look like the one im returning. Does your look like the one im returning? They told me to take a photo and email them so they can find another one like my other 2.  You see if they gave me  2 that was same as the one I was returning I would return the hazy purply one
> I'm in a dilemma return the 2 and have them the same colour as my odd one or other way round urghhh,  I prefer all of them similar ideally



Sooo I sort of have the same issue.  One is a bit more orange tinged than the other(more dusty rose), but they are not so drastically different that it bugs me. They definitely aren't purplish though so I'm not sure which ones you should keep... Which do you like better? I think this is why there are rumours of discontinuing this color lol. It's the same with my turquoise muranos, one is a bit darker than the other so it could be a normal variance with the crystals?? 

I hope they can find a matching one for you, totally understand your frustration!


----------



## Missydora

Nico_79 said:


> Sooo I sort of have the same issue.  One is a bit more orange tinged than the other(more dusty rose), but they are not so drastically different that it bugs me. They definitely aren't purplish though so I'm not sure which ones you should keep... Which do you like better? I think this is why there are rumours of discontinuing this color lol. It's the same with my turquoise muranos, one is a bit darker than the other so it could be a normal variance with the crystals??
> 
> I hope they can find a matching one for you, totally understand your frustration!



Mine is definatley purply, and its kind of making me fell its a faulty batch that I've got.  Took some more photos,  my crystals aren't crisp and clear,  like yours mine a bit cloudy I reckon


----------



## Nico_79

Missydora said:


> Mine is definatley purply, and its kind of making me fell its a faulty batch that I've got.  Took some more photos,  my crystals aren't crisp and clear,  like yours mine a bit cloudy I reckon



You're right, more purple than blush. I guess it depends on how easy or not it would be for them to match what you already have, personally I think yours look beautiful too. Especially with the radiant charm in the middle!


----------



## Kalos

My new rose sweetheart charm


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> Mine is definatley purply, and its kind of making me fell its a faulty batch that I've got.  Took some more photos,  my crystals aren't crisp and clear,  like yours mine a bit cloudy I reckon



Whats the name of your murano's, they look lovely!!


----------



## Missydora

Nico_79 said:


> You're right, more purple than blush. I guess it depends on how easy or not it would be for them to match what you already have, personally I think yours look beautiful too. Especially with the radiant charm in the middle!


I like it, but I'm just a bit uneasy that this crystal is some design production fault, kind of a reject batch., it dont look like any of pandoras adverts for thus charm, hubby say I should see  it as special and unique.  But it does go with the radiant Blush charm though. I've looked at Mora Pandora website she has one and hers is kind of more berry colour.  I wonder what was Pandora real official colour for this charm now??? 



rose10 said:


> Whats the name of your murano's, they look lovely!!



Mine  is suppose to be the Blush Pink facet crystal muranoe, but as you can see it neither Blush or pink, more iridescent purple. Bought it online from Republic of Jewels, promo for free bracelet.  I think the one im returning is maybe the  one that is the official version of this charm. Don't know which one to keep now.  I don't want mine to look like a knock off version or something, since its expensive.  Think I need to take it to Pandora store.


----------



## Missydora

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3152495
> View attachment 3152496
> 
> My new rose sweetheart charm


Such a lovely rose bracelet you have there  I daren't start one. Will get addicted to finish it for sure


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nico_79 said:


> Yay I'm happy you approve of the blush, I wasn't 100% sure if it matched. I'm still playing around placement of them.



I hace been eyeing them myself but my bracelet has only one space left and I am undecided what theme my nezt bracelet will be. I think blush really sets off the two toned charms or rose charms beautifully so I might go in that direction. I am also mesmerised by the olive green crystals cos that is ny favourite type of green and guessing they will pair well with two toned or rose.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Missydora said:


> Mine is definatley purply, and its kind of making me fell its a faulty batch that I've got.  Took some more photos,  my crystals aren't crisp and clear,  like yours mine a bit cloudy I reckon



It's definitely more purple than blush but they really pair beautifully with the radiant hearts in purple!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kalos said:


> My new rose sweetheart charm



That is such a pretty charm. I am undecided whether to start a rose bracelet next. I know I can't stop myself from adding more. The rose charms are so gorgeous.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I love looking at everyone's bracelets.  They're all so original and unique.  I have a memory bracelet I made that contains charms for specific memories in my life.  I just got the Disney Epcot Space charm to add to it.  It's a hodgepodge of charms but I love it.  

Right now I'm working on a prince charming bracelet.  I'll have to upload a pic of it!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I wear mine everyday
> My goodies came I love my muranoes was very worried as normally I pick them myself but bought them on promo online as these muranoes are sold out in the Pandora shops although I am going to take 1 of them back, as  its just not the same hue/colour as the other 2 they've sent me   other than that I really like them. Here's some pic. Hopefully I've uploaded them right??. The last picture is the muranoe I'm going to return it's different colour to the other two on my bracelet


Your stack is beautiful!!! Love it


----------



## HesitantShopper

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3152495
> View attachment 3152496
> 
> My new rose sweetheart charm



Very pretty!


----------



## Dynasty

Nico_79 said:


> I caved. I thought I could resist the ring promo, but no such luck.
> 
> Then I caved and bought the fascinating blush pink crystals! Thank goodness there's no more space on the bracelet so I'm hoping that stops me for at least a year lol.


Your rings and bracelet is stunning!!!


----------



## Dynasty

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3152495
> View attachment 3152496
> 
> My new rose sweetheart charm



So sweet and lovely!!!


----------



## Kalos

Dynasty said:


> So sweet and lovely!!!







HesitantShopper said:


> Very pretty!







frenziedhandbag said:


> That is such a pretty charm. I am undecided whether to start a rose bracelet next. I know I can't stop myself from adding more. The rose charms are so gorgeous.







Missydora said:


> Such a lovely rose bracelet you have there  I daren't start one. Will get addicted to finish it for sure




Thanks, I'm still in need of clips or even some charms that thread on to stop the two hearts from flying off the bracelet when I take it off, but I still can't decide what to get. Do murano charms thread on?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kalos said:


> Thanks, I'm still in need of clips or even some charms that thread on to stop the two hearts from flying off the bracelet when I take it off, but I still can't decide what to get. Do murano charms thread on?



I'm a newbie to Pandora but so far the muranos I see are not threaded.


----------



## iVALANI

Nico_79 said:


> I caved. I thought I could resist the ring promo, but no such luck.
> 
> Then I caved and bought the fascinating blush pink crystals! Thank goodness there's no more space on the bracelet so I'm hoping that stops me for at least a year lol.



Wonderful choice of rings. 
If I were you, I would simply start a new bracelet.  This one is wonderful.



Missydora said:


> Mine is definatley purply, and its kind of making me fell its a faulty batch that I've got.  Took some more photos,  my crystals aren't crisp and clear,  like yours mine a bit cloudy I reckon



I still like it very much.



Kalos said:


> View attachment 3152495
> View attachment 3152496
> 
> My new rose sweetheart charm



Very pretty.



frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm a newbie to Pandora but so far the muranos I see are not threaded.



No, all murano charms have threads.
Kalos, if I were you, I would first invest in two clips and then move on from there.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

iVALANI said:


> No, all murano charms have threads.
> Kalos, if I were you, I would first invest in two clips and then move on from there.



Oh dear. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Data

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3152495
> View attachment 3152496
> 
> My new rose sweetheart charm




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Your stack is beautiful!!! Love it


Thank you, im still in a dilemma about these Blush pink in my case Blush purple crystals.  



Kalos said:


> Thanks, I'm still in need of clips or even some charms that thread on to stop the two hearts from flying off the bracelet when I take it off, but I still can't decide what to get. Do murano charms thread on?


The muranoes I've got has thread inside so still need to screw them on to get them in the bracelet, but I use the bangle. It's slightly easier. As no clip stations to screw pass. 



iVALANI said:


> Wonderful choice of rings.
> If I were you, I would simply start a new bracelet.  This one is wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> I still like it very much.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> No, all murano charms have threads.
> Kalos, if I were you, I would first invest in two clips and then move on from there.



Thanks ivalni, I've been admiring your collection


----------



## Missydora

I'm still in two minds  so annoying.  I actually really like the one im returning too but it don't look right with the other 2???  Sorry ladies another photo to illustrate my frustration. The bead near the clasp is the odd one, but its nice! But it don't go with anything I got?? Arghh but can you ladies see what I mean??  It's not just me,


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Thank you, im still in a dilemma about these Blush pink in my case Blush purple crystals.
> 
> 
> The muranoes I've got has thread inside so still need to screw them on to get them in the bracelet, but I use the bangle. It's slightly easier. As no clip stations to screw pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ivalni, I've been admiring your collection





Missydora said:


> I'm still in two minds  so annoying.  I actually really like the one im returning too but it don't look right with the other 2???  Sorry ladies another photo to illustrate my frustration. The bead near the clasp is the odd one, but its nice! But it don't go with anything I got?? Arghh but can you ladies see what I mean??  It's not just me,



I saw in person both of the color at the Pandora store and I like better the one you gonna return, what about you place her in the middle or put on different bangle/bracelet?


----------



## Nico_79

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hace been eyeing them myself but my bracelet has only one space left and I am undecided what theme my nezt bracelet will be. I think blush really sets off the two toned charms or rose charms beautifully so I might go in that direction. I am also mesmerised by the olive green crystals cos that is ny favourite type of green and guessing they will pair well with two toned or rose.



The olive green ones are gorgeous! I think it would look very pretty with a gold/silver bracelet. 




Dynasty said:


> Your rings and bracelet is stunning!!!




Thanks Dynasty! I'm done shopping for the year lol. 



iVALANI said:


> Wonderful choice of rings.
> If I were you, I would simply start a new bracelet.  This one is wonderful.



Such an enabler hehe!




Missydora said:


> I'm still in two minds  so annoying.  I actually really like the one im returning too but it don't look right with the other 2???  Sorry ladies another photo to illustrate my frustration. The bead near the clasp is the odd one, but its nice! But it don't go with anything I got?? Arghh but can you ladies see what I mean??  It's not just me,



I think it looks gorgeous with your current charms. Can you use the blush one on another bracelet? I agree it wouldn't match with the purple theme.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> I saw in person both of the color at the Pandora store and I like better the one you gonna return, what about you place her in the middle or put on different bangle/bracelet?


The  Blush one is really nice,  I've worn it on its own to see how I feel about it. Now don't think I'm going to return it 



Nico_79 said:


> The olive green ones are gorgeous! I think it would look very pretty with a gold/silver bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dynasty! I'm done shopping for the year lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Such an enabler hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks gorgeous with your current charms. Can you use the blush one on another bracelet? I agree it wouldn't match with the purple theme.



I think I'm living testament to why one should buy muranoes in a shop and not online Pandora shop,  as you never know what you will get , there weren't any in the shop and I still took the risk. .  My plan has gone to pot, was thinking of putting the 3 crystals and radiant charm on one bracelet.  The Blush pink doesn't go with the radiant charm. And the blush purply muranoes don't go with the Pink Blush !  I think I'm going to put the odd one i have on its own like you and dynasty suggest,  which is a new things for me as I'm normally have at least 3 glass beads on a bracelet.  Think out of the box  Me and my grand plans eh!!


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> I saw in person both of the color at the Pandora store and I like better the one you gonna return, what about you place her in the middle or put on different bangle/bracelet?




I agree!

I'd keep the one you want to return and return the ones you wanted to keep!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> The  Blush one is really nice,  I've worn it on its own to see how I feel about it. Now don't think I'm going to return it
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm living testament to why one should buy muranoes in a shop and not online Pandora shop,  as you never know what you will get , there weren't any in the shop and I still took the risk. .  My plan has gone to pot, was thinking of putting the 3 crystals and radiant charm on one bracelet.  The Blush pink doesn't go with the radiant charm. And the blush purply muranoes don't go with the Pink Blush !  I think I'm going to put the odd one i have on its own like you and dynasty suggest,  which is a new things for me as I'm normally have at least 3 glass beads on a bracelet.  Think out of the box  Me and my grand plans eh!!


Yay!!!
I do really like the blush color a lot, soft and feminine


----------



## pandorarose

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3152495
> View attachment 3152496
> 
> My new rose sweetheart charm


Looking amazing! I am on the road of rose char bracelet too. The colour is really nice.


----------



## Dynasty

Anyone own Royal Crown? Can you please post some picture of it?
I really love that charm!!!


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Anyone own Royal Crown? Can you please post some picture of it?
> 
> I really love that charm!!!




I'd love to see that one too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nico_79 said:


> The olive green ones are gorgeous! I think it would look very pretty with a gold/silver bracelet.



I think so too! I'll nab them the next time I pass by a store. &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Missydora said:


> I'm still in two minds  so annoying.  I actually really like the one im returning too



I read you have decided to keep it. Good move as it really is very pretty, even on its own.


----------



## Missydora

Crystalina said:


> I agree!
> 
> I'd keep the one you want to return and return the ones you wanted to keep!





Dynasty said:


> Yay!!!
> I do really like the blush color a lot, soft and feminine





frenziedhandbag said:


> I read you have decided to keep it. Good move as it really is very pretty, even on its own.



It's just too nice to return .  Its a keeper. The silly thing is if they sent me 3 of them that colour, I would have ended up returning the radiant heart charm as it doesn't match. So in a way it turned out alright in a strange way


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Missydora said:


> It's just too nice to return .  Its a keeper. The silly thing is if they sent me 3 of them that colour, I would have ended up returning the radiant heart charm as it doesn't match. So in a way it turned out alright in a strange way



I know what you mean, I am eyeing both the blush and olive crystals, and the radiant hearts tok. Guess I will need to visit the store to make sure the colors match or to pick out a contrasting combi that I like.


----------



## Missydora

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know what you mean, I am eyeing both the blush and olive crystals, and the radiant hearts tok. Guess I will need to visit the store to make sure the colors match or to pick out a contrasting combi that I like.



Definatley choose them in person I've never seen the Blush pink crystals in real life before I bought them.  So wasnt sure what to expect. I thought they would be a muted/dusty pink by some of the pandora adverts I've seen of it. But its not. The odd one I have has a tinge of salmon pink. I can see why if its true pandora might cease making them because of problems with colour production its just too varied.  The olive one would be gorgeous, lovely rich green colour its so autumnal, pity its not available in the UK.


----------



## Dynasty

Nico_79 said:


> The olive green ones are gorgeous! I think it would look very pretty with a gold/silver bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dynasty! I'm done shopping for the year lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Such an enabler hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks gorgeous with your current charms. Can you use the blush one on another bracelet? I agree it wouldn't match with the purple theme.



I just started with Pandora last month but I need to take a break until next year too, I'm broke!!!


----------



## Dynasty

Just wanted to share what I bought today to added to my two tone bracelet.
(Sterling silver diamond 2015 Club heart charm)


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Just wanted to share what I bought today to added to my two tone bracelet.
> (Sterling silver diamond 2015 Club heart charm)



Wow! You are an addict  you have such good taste! I like your gold dangly (drooling) you've amassed so much in such a short space of time


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Wow! You are an addict  you have such good taste! I like your gold dangly (drooling) you've amassed so much in such a short space of time


Thank you
I really need to stop but before that I want the Royal Crown


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Thank you
> I really need to stop but before that I want the Royal Crown



Ha ha yeah before the self imposed ban


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Ha ha yeah before the self imposed ban


Ha ha
What is next for you???


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Ha ha
> What is next for you???



I think I've inadvertently got myself into another small Pandora project, sorting out a theme for the 1 lonely Blush pink crystal I have .  After my minor Pandora drama I'm a bit calmer now.


----------



## Crystalina

I'm still hoping that someone will post a pic of the royal crown!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I think I've inadvertently got myself into another small Pandora project, sorting out a theme for the 1 lonely Blush pink crystal I have .  After my minor Pandora drama I'm a bit calmer now.


Ha ha


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> I'm still hoping that someone will post a pic of the royal crown!



Me too


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora said:


> Definatley choose them in person I've never seen the Blush pink crystals in real life before I bought them.  So wasnt sure what to expect. I thought they would be a muted/dusty pink by some of the pandora adverts I've seen of it. But its not. The odd one I have has a tinge of salmon pink. I can see why if its true pandora might cease making them because of problems with colour production its just too varied.  The olive one would be gorgeous, lovely rich green colour its so autumnal, pity its not available in the UK.



It would be great if all of them were salmon pink...
The green one is available here, the colour is a bit murky, I like vibrant greens.



Dynasty said:


> Just wanted to share what I bought today to added to my two tone bracelet.
> (Sterling silver diamond 2015 Club heart charm)



Beautiful... 

So, I think I am finally happy with my bracelet, I love the way the muranos compliment one another. 












And this is how I've been wearing it these days, with one of my no name bangles.


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Just wanted to share what I bought today to added to my two tone bracelet.
> (Sterling silver diamond 2015 Club heart charm)




So pretty!!! Love it![emoji172]


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> It would be great if all of them were salmon pink...
> The green one is available here, the colour is a bit murky, I like vibrant greens.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful...
> 
> So, I think I am finally happy with my bracelet, I love the way the muranos compliment one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how I've been wearing it these days, with one of my no name bangles.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> So pretty!!! Love it![emoji172]


Thank you:kiss:


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> It would be great if all of them were salmon pink...
> The green one is available here, the colour is a bit murky, I like vibrant greens.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful...
> 
> So, I think I am finally happy with my bracelet, I love the way the muranos compliment one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how I've been wearing it these days, with one of my no name bangles.



Yay you've finished your bracelet  I like your arrangement, so many delicate looking charms you have like the Arabian teapot its soo cute. Are you going to start another bracelet


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora, I already have enough charms to fill 2/3 of another bracelet. 
These on the pics are just my favourite ones. 

My plan is to have a dedicated holiday bracelet but it will need a lot of investing since the only holiday themed charm that I have at the moment is the one with the elves. I like a couple of charms from the upcoming Christmas collection so we'll see...


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> Missydora, I already have enough charms to fill 2/3 of another bracelet.
> These on the pics are just my favourite ones.
> 
> My plan is to have a dedicated holiday bracelet but it will need a lot of investing since the only holiday themed charm that I have at the moment is the one with the elves. I like a couple of charms from the upcoming Christmas collection so we'll see...



Have you ever added up the cost/value of your Pandora collection .It'sfrightening!  I had to do it for insurance purposes this year was like  I could have bought a small second hand car ??? . I don't smoke and drink so its alright


----------



## Crystalina

No one has a real life photo of the royal crown????


----------



## cindygenit

Crystalina said:


> I'm still hoping that someone will post a pic of the royal crown!




Is this the one you are looking for?


----------



## Crystalina

cindygenit said:


> Is this the one you are looking for?
> 
> View attachment 3154665




Yes, thank you!!!

It's very beautiful and I love how it looks on the bracelet!!!
Thank you for sharing! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cindygenit

Crystalina said:


> Yes, thank you!!!
> 
> It's very beautiful and I love how it looks on the bracelet!!!
> Thank you for sharing! [emoji173]&#65039;




You are very welcome! [emoji8]


----------



## Dynasty

cindygenit said:


> Is this the one you are looking for?
> 
> View attachment 3154665


Thank you for sharing your Royal Crown charm picture, so beautiful!
Love your bracelet

When you wear the Royal Crown is it turn upside down?


----------



## natalia0128

How often Pandora has the promotion free bracelet with purchase?


----------



## LovingLV81

natalia0128 said:


> How often Pandora has the promotion free bracelet with purchase?




Usually twice a ye sometimes I see 3 but you also she's the ones for the leather and maybe a free charm type deal so maybe every quarter with something new


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora said:


> Have you ever added up the cost/value of your Pandora collection .It'sfrightening!  I had to do it for insurance purposes this year was like  I could have bought a small second hand car ??? . I don't smoke and drink so its alright



No, but I think I can guess, insurance is definitely something worth considering. 
True about the car...


----------



## cindygenit

Dynasty said:


> Thank you for sharing your Royal Crown charm picture, so beautiful!
> Love your bracelet
> 
> When you wear the Royal Crown is it turn upside down?




Ummm I don't notice what it does, I don't look out for this sort of thing but the weight balance is not too bad.


----------



## iVALANI

I also don't really care if a charm spins, as long as I like it.
The absolute worst spinner that I have (it is upside down 99% of the time) is the heart with stars. It's a shame really, because it's such a pretty charm, one of Pandora's prettier hearts, imo.


----------



## Dynasty

cindygenit said:


> Ummm I don't notice what it does, I don't look out for this sort of thing but the weight balance is not too bad.



Okay, Thank you!
I really love the charm, that would be the next charm for my bracelet


----------



## cindygenit

iVALANI said:


> I also don't really care if a charm spins, as long as I like it.
> 
> The absolute worst spinner that I have (it is upside down 99% of the time) is the heart with stars. It's a shame really, because it's such a pretty charm, one of Pandora's prettier hearts, imo.




Ooo I don't remember seeing that released! Must have missed it [emoji7]


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> I also don't really care if a charm spins, as long as I like it.
> The absolute worst spinner that I have (it is upside down 99% of the time) is the heart with stars. It's a shame really, because it's such a pretty charm, one of Pandora's prettier hearts, imo.



I agree with you, as long as we love the charm is totally worth it!
I got this Club charm heart two days ago also spins 99% of the time


----------



## iVALANI

cindygenit said:


> Ooo I don't remember seeing that released! Must have missed it [emoji7]



Cindygenit, it was part of the last year's Christmas/winter collection.


----------



## cindygenit

iVALANI said:


> Cindygenit, it was part of the last year's Christmas/winter collection.




Oh it must have been released with the starry night charm? Lots of dark blues [emoji171]


----------



## iVALANI

Had to google it, yes that's the collection. I'm not sure if all charms were available everywhere though.


----------



## cindygenit

Yeah thanks!!  
that's a shame that some charms are exclusive ! I was probably on a pandora ban at the time anyway


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> Is this the one you are looking for?
> 
> View attachment 3154665



Lovely bracelet!! Your goldies &#128526;


----------



## princess.shelby

Added the gondola and a few spacers and my romantic travel bracelet is complete!


----------



## Dynasty

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 3155933
> 
> 
> Added the gondola and a few spacers and my romantic travel bracelet is complete!



So sweet and beautiful


----------



## princess.shelby

Thank you Dynasty! Random question to all of you girls, do you know if the queen bee charm is discontinued?


----------



## iVALANI

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 3155933
> 
> 
> Added the gondola and a few spacers and my romantic travel bracelet is complete!



A wonderful bracelet and a wonderful memory. 



princess.shelby said:


> Thank you Dynasty! Random question to all of you girls, do you know if the queen bee charm is discontinued?



I see it on the Pandora website, so no, it's not discontinued.


----------



## Dynasty

Just added the Royal Crown and blush murano crystal on my bracelet today, I really need clips and done!


----------



## Missydora

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 3155933
> 
> 
> Added the gondola and a few spacers and my romantic travel bracelet is complete!



Beautiful bracelet


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Just added the Royal Crown and blush murano crystal on my bracelet today, I really need clips and done!



Yay ! You got the Blush crystals. Looks absolutely fabulous on your bracelet  amazing!!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Beautiful bracelet



Thank you:kiss:



Missydora said:


> Yay ! You got the Blush crystals. Looks absolutely fabulous on your bracelet  amazing!!



Yes I got the same as yours, Love the color, since I don't have gold clip yet so I decided to wear with two tone bangle for now


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Thank you:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I got the same as yours, Love the color, since I don't have gold clip yet so I decided to wear with two tone bangle for now



So in love with your bracelet!!  Lots of goldies!! the Blush crystal colour really suits the gold tones so well really gives it a wow factor!!   its perfect!!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> So in love with your bracelet!!  Lots of goldies!! the Blush crystal colour really suits the gold tones so well really gives it a wow factor!!   its perfect!!



Awe...Thank you dear
Please share more pictures of your goodies with us, love to see pictures of your beauties LADIES


----------



## Pandoortje

Dynasty said:


> Just added the Royal Crown and blush murano crystal on my bracelet today, I really need clips and done!



I can't stop staring at your beautifull bracelet, amazing! You must be so proud!


----------



## Dynasty

Pandoortje said:


> I can't stop staring at your beautifull bracelet, amazing! You must be so proud!



Thank you
Yes, I am so happy with what I got now and I'm so broke!!! Lol
I'm not so good with matching charms so just go with symmetric, much easier for me


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> Thank you:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I got the same as yours, Love the color, since I don't have gold clip yet so I decided to wear with two tone bangle for now



Wow... speechless.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

princess.shelby said:


> Added the gondola and a few spacers and my romantic travel bracelet is complete!



Such a sweet bracelet! I love how you have highlighted the dangles and strategically placing them with spacers. The look is not cluttered and totally balanced. I must say I love your bracelet a lot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dynasty said:


> Yes I got the same as yours, Love the color, since I don't have gold clip yet so I decided to wear with two tone bangle for now



Wow! Blush and two tones charms make a striking combination. I simply adore your bracelet!


----------



## hillaryhath

My mom finally got me into Pandora about a year ago and my collection is teensy tinsy  because I'd rather save up for something at Tiffany or David Yurman or my local Jeweler, but also because I don't like most of the charms.  But I LOVE the ones I do have and there are others that I want but they're pricier and I don't see myself wearing them often.  I don't like to fill up my bracelet as its pretty uncomfortable for me and I personally like seeing parts of the bracelet.  My primary bracelet is the fullest its ever been as of a week ago and I like it a lot, but I'm still getting used to it.  I usually take it off if I'm going to be using the computer for more than ten minutes:





I had more charms on my oxidized bracelet but I decided to get basic with it and I like it a lot:





I usually wear it with my two braided leather bracelets (1 single loop, one triple)...





And I finally bought the ring I'd been drooling over a few weeks ago!  I really like a lot of their rings actually and plan on stocking up on those.  Behold, my snake:


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Wow... speechless.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! Blush and two tones charms make a striking combination. I simply adore your bracelet!




Thank you ladies for your compliment


----------



## Dynasty

hillaryhath said:


> My mom finally got me into Pandora about a year ago and my collection is teensy tinsy  because I'd rather save up for something at Tiffany or David Yurman or my local Jeweler, but also because I don't like most of the charms.  But I LOVE the ones I do have and there are others that I want but they're pricier and I don't see myself wearing them often.  I don't like to fill up my bracelet as its pretty uncomfortable for me and I personally like seeing parts of the bracelet.  My primary bracelet is the fullest its ever been as of a week ago and I like it a lot, but I'm still getting used to it.  I usually take it off if I'm going to be using the computer for more than ten minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had more charms on my oxidized bracelet but I decided to get basic with it and I like it a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear it with my two braided leather bracelets (1 single loop, one triple)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally bought the ring I'd been drooling over a few weeks ago!  I really like a lot of their rings actually and plan on stocking up on those.  Behold, my snake:



Your collection is beautiful, love the ring too!


----------



## hillaryhath

Dynasty said:


> Your collection is beautiful, love the ring too!


Thanks so much!


----------



## princess.shelby

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a sweet bracelet! I love how you have highlighted the dangles and strategically placing them with spacers. The look is not cluttered and totally balanced. I must say I love your bracelet a lot!




Awe thank you! The goal was to keep it pretty and non cluttered so I'm glad that look came across. I love the look of a full bracelet but there's definitely something to be said about stopping at that perfect point. Plus it means you can start a new bracelet haha


----------



## cindygenit

Had a bit of a splurge today, an online pandora seller had to sell all stock so they are having a promotion where you get free charms equalling the value of 50% of your order 

I was planning on selling the freebies but honestly the free charms are amazing! I don't know if I can do it , might just hold on to them [emoji7]


----------



## iVALANI

hillaryhath said:


> My mom finally got me into Pandora about a year ago and my collection is teensy tinsy  because I'd rather save up for something at Tiffany or David Yurman or my local Jeweler, but also because I don't like most of the charms.  But I LOVE the ones I do have and there are others that I want but they're pricier and I don't see myself wearing them often.  I don't like to fill up my bracelet as its pretty uncomfortable for me and I personally like seeing parts of the bracelet.  My primary bracelet is the fullest its ever been as of a week ago and I like it a lot, but I'm still getting used to it.  I usually take it off if I'm going to be using the computer for more than ten minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had more charms on my oxidized bracelet but I decided to get basic with it and I like it a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear it with my two braided leather bracelets (1 single loop, one triple)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally bought the ring I'd been drooling over a few weeks ago!  I really like a lot of their rings actually and plan on stocking up on those.  Behold, my snake:



Everything is so girly and pretty. 



cindygenit said:


> Had a bit of a splurge today, an online pandora seller had to sell all stock so they are having a promotion where you get free charms equalling the value of 50% of your order
> 
> I was planning on selling the freebies but honestly the free charms are amazing! I don't know if I can do it , might just hold on to them [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156935



I would keep them all. :shame:


----------



## Missydora

hillaryhath said:


> My mom finally got me into Pandora about a year ago and my collection is teensy tinsy  because I'd rather save up for something at Tiffany or David Yurman or my local Jeweler, but also because I don't like most of the charms.  But I LOVE the ones I do have and there are others that I want but they're pricier and I don't see myself wearing them often.  I don't like to fill up my bracelet as its pretty uncomfortable for me and I personally like seeing parts of the bracelet.  My primary bracelet is the fullest its ever been as of a week ago and I like it a lot, but I'm still getting used to it.  I usually take it off if I'm going to be using the computer for more than ten minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had more charms on my oxidized bracelet but I decided to get basic with it and I like it a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear it with my two braided leather bracelets (1 single loop, one triple)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally bought the ring I'd been drooling over a few weeks ago!  I really like a lot of their rings actually and plan on stocking up on those.  Behold, my snake:



I like your silver bracelet top photo, really like the contrast of smooth silver charms with the more textured charm like the hedgehog.


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> Had a bit of a splurge today, an online pandora seller had to sell all stock so they are having a promotion where you get free charms equalling the value of 50% of your order
> 
> I was planning on selling the freebies but honestly the free charms are amazing! I don't know if I can do it , might just hold on to them [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156935



You got such aa good bargain!!  I would be reluctant to sell, probably buy more  ( if it was up to me )


----------



## hillaryhath

I was scrolling through the photos on my phone and found this... I did this a few times this summer with my Tiffany Keys but I became too afraid of losing a key if the bracelet snapped open or something.  I really wanted to combine the two pieces of jewelry that make me "Me" (I'm always wearing a damn key and usually my silver Pandora instead of my oxidized - though my oxidized is pictured here)...





*shrug* oh well!  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

hillaryhath said:


> I was scrolling through the photos on my phone and found this... I did this a few times this summer with my Tiffany Keys but I became too afraid of losing a key if the bracelet snapped open or something.  I really wanted to combine the two pieces of jewelry that make me "Me" (I'm always wearing a damn key and usually my silver Pandora instead of my oxidized - though my oxidized is pictured here)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shrug* oh well!  Better safe than sorry.



Ahhh I love this!  I want a key for my bracelet now!


----------



## coivcte

Current Essence promotion in Sydney Australia. I couldn't help but spend


----------



## rose10

This is what my mostly silver bracelet looks like after the September promotions. Quick question, what other murano do you think will look best with it? I want the bracelet to have 3-4 muranos. I do not want white ones as it will look too wintery imo... What would you ladies recommend?! I am always apprehensive about adding color to my bracelet...All suggestions welcome!


----------



## Dynasty

rose10 said:


> This is what my mostly silver bracelet looks like after the September promotions. Quick question, what other murano do you think will look best with it? I want the bracelet to have 3-4 muranos. I do not want white ones as it will look too wintery imo... What would you ladies recommend?! I am always apprehensive about adding color to my bracelet...All suggestions welcome!



I love your bracelet
Maybe pink murano or blush? I think will look great with the morano you got now


----------



## Dynasty

coivcte said:


> Current Essence promotion in Sydney Australia. I couldn't help but spend



Wow....so lovely


----------



## Crystalina

rose10 said:


> This is what my mostly silver bracelet looks like after the September promotions. Quick question, what other murano do you think will look best with it? I want the bracelet to have 3-4 muranos. I do not want white ones as it will look too wintery imo... What would you ladies recommend?! I am always apprehensive about adding color to my bracelet...All suggestions welcome!




Nice bracelet!

I'm a fan of color, particularly green and blue. It's s nice way to add color without overdoing it.  

Also, I think maybe adding pink would look nice, as pink and black are s classic combination.  Are both of your Muranos black?


----------



## cindygenit

rose10 said:


> This is what my mostly silver bracelet looks like after the September promotions. Quick question, what other murano do you think will look best with it? I want the bracelet to have 3-4 muranos. I do not want white ones as it will look too wintery imo... What would you ladies recommend?! I am always apprehensive about adding color to my bracelet...All suggestions welcome!




I love your muranos!! So gorgeous 
Personally I would go with the faceted blue muranos or the purple fizzle muranos [emoji171]


----------



## rose10

Dynasty said:


> I love your bracelet
> Maybe pink murano or blush? I think will look great with the morano you got now



Thank You! On the bracelet desiger now, trying out various combinations suggested!


----------



## rose10

Crystalina said:


> Nice bracelet!
> 
> I'm a fan of color, particularly green and blue. It's s nice way to add color without overdoing it.
> 
> Also, I think maybe adding pink would look nice, as pink and black are s classic combination.  Are both of your Muranos black?



Thank You! Yes, both are a deep deep midnight blue with flecks of copper glitter all around. Looking at the pinks and greens available now..


----------



## rose10

cindygenit said:


> I love your muranos!! So gorgeous
> Personally I would go with the faceted blue muranos or the purple fizzle muranos [emoji171]



Thank You! Looking at pinks/purples, green and now blues! busy on the bracelet designer..


----------



## iVALANI

coivcte said:


> Current Essence promotion in Sydney Australia. I couldn't help but spend



Beautiful! Both the bracelet and the ring stack.



rose10 said:


> This is what my mostly silver bracelet looks like after the September promotions. Quick question, what other murano do you think will look best with it? I want the bracelet to have 3-4 muranos. I do not want white ones as it will look too wintery imo... What would you ladies recommend?! I am always apprehensive about adding color to my bracelet...All suggestions welcome!



Rose, your bracelet is beautiful. My suggestions...






(but only if it is not too brownish in person), I've never seen it in person but if the colour is more like old gold then I think it would go great with the dark blue muranos.


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Beautiful! Both the bracelet and the ring stack.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose, your bracelet is beautiful. My suggestions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but only if it is not too brownish in person), I've never seen it in person but if the colour is more like old gold then I think it would go great with the dark blue muranos.



Thank You Ivalani! The bracelet designer is keeping me busy. Trying out all the combinations suggested!


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> This is what my mostly silver bracelet looks like after the September promotions. Quick question, what other murano do you think will look best with it? I want the bracelet to have 3-4 muranos. I do not want white ones as it will look too wintery imo... What would you ladies recommend?! I am always apprehensive about adding color to my bracelet...All suggestions welcome!



Your lucky to get those muranoes aren't they rare and discounted??.  Lovely bracelet by the way  I think either a couple of midnight blue fizzle or 1 more of the faceted muranoes you have now.


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> Your lucky to get those muranoes aren't they rare and discounted??.  Lovely bracelet by the way  I think either a couple of midnight blue fizzle or 1 more of the faceted muranoes you have now.



Thank You! Yes these were discontinued and many places did not see a wide release of these. These muranos have tiny pinpricks in them due to the copper glitter sitting on the surface, when the artisans were cutting the glass for the facets, the copper glitter would leave tiny pinpricks. Also, apparently, it was expensive for pandora to source the materials as well. They do not get any worse with time, the pinpricks, and mine feature maybe 2-3 on each. But they were so pretty in person i could not resist!  You are right thould, should have bought 3 of them!


----------



## Missydora

I don't think they ever made it to the UK or if they did was very limited.  They are so unique.  It's nice to own pandora rare charms its so desirable. I'm not sure if the Blush crystals will  ever be.  Still would like to know what colour they should be officially. I've noticed all 3 of mine have a different hue to them   I've put them all on one bracelet and  to be fair its alright all together not as bad as I thought. I was thinking they would clash but on a dull day like today its not too noticable.  I just wish I had 3 similar ones  silly me never satisfied.  Here's a pic of the 3 of them together it's not too bad I think. Excuse manky nails


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I don't think they ever made it to the UK or if they did was very limited.  They are so unique.  It's nice to own pandora rare charms its so desirable. I'm not sure if the Blush crystals will  ever be.  Still would like to know what colour they should be officially. I've noticed all 3 of mine have a different hue to them   I've put them all on one bracelet and  to be fair its alright all together not as bad as I thought. I was thinking they would clash but on a dull day like today its not too noticable.  I just wish I had 3 similar ones  silly me never satisfied.  Here's a pic of the 3 of them together it's not too bad I think. Excuse manky nails



Wow...is stunning!!!
The lady at the Pandora store said they stop make the crystal blush but not sure about this information


----------



## Dynasty

I'm glad I got this two and even think to add two more?


----------



## Missydora

Your Blush crystals are so nice!! They go with your bracelet perfect. Actually I want your bracelet !!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Your Blush crystals are so nice!! They go with your bracelet perfect. Actually I want your bracelet !!




I want your two tone bracelet


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> I want your two tone bracelet



I don't mind a swap D


----------



## Pandoortje

I have the opportunity to buy a golden bracelet, but I would have to sell a couple of goldies. What should I choose? A two tone bracelet full of golden charms or a golden bracelet whit less charms?


----------



## rose10

Dynasty said:


> I'm glad I got this two and even think to add two more?



Another two would look lovely!! And compliment the symmetry of your bracelet


----------



## TheLadybug

Pandoortje said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a golden bracelet, but I would have to sell a couple of goldies. What should I choose? A two tone bracelet full of golden charms or a golden bracelet whit less charms?




Mine is 2 tone with mix gold and silver but more golds.


----------



## TheLadybug

I am also planing to buy a few more gold charms.


----------



## Dynasty

Pandoortje said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a golden bracelet, but I would have to sell a couple of goldies. What should I choose? A two tone bracelet full of golden charms or a golden bracelet whit less charms?



I will go with gold bracelet less charms and later in the future maybe can add charm little by little


----------



## Dynasty

rose10 said:


> Another two would look lovely!! And compliment the symmetry of your bracelet



I will have to find the same color to add


----------



## Pandoortje

I always thought, why buy a golden bracelet when I fill it up completely? 
That could be a reason not to buy a golden bracelet. But if I can leave it half full it would be beautifull. I don't know what I prefer....
Your bracelet is beautifull, we have some the same.


----------



## Pandoortje

Dynasty said:


> I will go with gold bracelet less charms and later in the future maybe can add charm little by little



Good point! I will still have 15 charms and my safety chain so that's not too bad


----------



## Missydora

Pandoortje said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a golden bracelet, but I would have to sell a couple of goldies. What should I choose? A two tone bracelet full of golden charms or a golden bracelet whit less charms?



I would choose a golden bracelet.  It's just so exquisite and luxurious., looks nice even with just a couple of golden charms.


----------



## Missydora

TheLadybug said:


> Mine is 2 tone with mix gold and silver but more golds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159457



Lovely goldies  I just love gold charms they so decadent looking.


----------



## Pandoortje

Missydora said:


> I would choose a golden bracelet.  It's just so exquisite and luxurious., looks nice even with just a couple of golden charms.



Thanks for your advise Missydora, your right. It's a good deal too, I can buy it for 800,00.   Brand new. I think I wanted to check it with you guys because it's a big step for me. I think I will do it, thanks again!


----------



## Missydora

Pandoortje said:


> Thanks for your advise Missydora, your right. It's a good deal too, I can buy it for 800,00.   Brand new. I think I wanted to check it with you guys because it's a big step for me. I think I will do it, thanks again!


Wow thats very cheap,  you getting alot of gold in weight for your money compared to charms.  I like the gold bracelet worn on its own too.  Your lucky to be able to contemplete to buy one.  I can only look and drool at everyone else's which I love otherwise if people don't post pics on here I never get to see any.  They so rare


----------



## Pandoortje

Missydora said:


> Wow thats very cheap,  you getting alot of gold in weight for your money compared to charms.  I like the gold bracelet worn on its own too.  Your lucky to be able to contemplete to buy one.  I can only look and drool at everyone else's which I love otherwise if people don't post pics on here I never get to see any.  They so rare



Now I feel sad! You never know if a change comes along? 
You have a awesome bracelet too. I'm going for it btw, I'll keep you posted


----------



## Missydora

Pandoortje said:


> Now I feel sad! You never know if a change comes along?
> You have a awesome bracelet too. I'm going for it btw, I'll keep you posted


Definatley keep us posted, I'm excited for you  its a good investment for sure.  I think my hubby would be fine me getting a gold clasp bracelet one day.  But all gold I think maybe when we get to 50 years of marraige   I'm a long way from that yet


----------



## Pandoortje

Missydora said:


> Definatley keep us posted, I'm excited for you  its a good investment for sure.  I think my hubby would be fine me getting a gold clasp bracelet one day.  But all gold I think maybe when we get to 50 years of marraige   I'm a long way from that yet



I still believe when the bracelet is full with charms it may also be a  two tone bracelet just as well. That's why I will keep it half empty. My hubby is not the kind of man to give big presents, so I'm not waiting until I get is as a gift.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I don't mind a swap D



Haha


----------



## Dynasty

TheLadybug said:


> Mine is 2 tone with mix gold and silver but more golds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159457



Your bracelet is beautiful


----------



## Dynasty

Pandoortje said:


> I always thought, why buy a golden bracelet when I fill it up completely?
> That could be a reason not to buy a golden bracelet. But if I can leave it half full it would be beautifull. I don't know what I prefer....
> Your bracelet is beautifull, we have some the same.





Pandoortje said:


> Good point! I will still have 15 charms and my safety chain so that's not too bad



With gold bracelet even not full will always look beautiful and 15 charms plus safety chain that's is just perfect!


----------



## Dynasty

rose10 said:


> Another two would look lovely!! And compliment the symmetry of your bracelet



Just went to two Pandora store and they don't have the same color blush crystal I got
They only have the one more pinkish/purple so have to keep looking.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Just went to two Pandora store and they don't have the same color blush crystal I got
> They only have the one more pinkish/purple so have to keep looking.



 sods law the last one your end would be right for me .  Is the right shade for my bracelet.  I want another Blush too but the same colour as the odd one I have,  so then I will have 2 of each.  But I can see in the end I will want 3 of each colour so end up with 6 blush crystals   hubby said I should have ordered 5 online in the first place then choose 3 that I like and returned the rest so I wouldn't be in the position I'm in now. Come to think of yeah I should have clever man :weird:


----------



## coivcte

Dynasty said:


> Wow....so lovely



Thank you Dynasty, I love your gold bracelet!!

I was browsing the forum but didn't find much photos on the Essence.....it appears that it's not that popular.


----------



## pjrufus

coivcte said:


> Thank you Dynasty, I love your gold bracelet!!
> 
> I was browsing the forum but didn't find much photos on the Essence.....it appears that it's not that popular.



http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/pandora-essence-collection-thread-863270.html


----------



## cindygenit

Finally happy with my pink /fairy tale themed bracelet [emoji16]


----------



## iVALANI

cindygenit said:


> Finally happy with my pink /fairy tale themed bracelet [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3160027



Wow, you combined everything so well, really pretty. 

Luckily for me, I don't like or wear yellow gold. I do like looking at pics of your pretty goldies though. I think that a gold bracelet looks best with 7-10 charms. They stand out better that way.


----------



## iVALANI

Pandoortje said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a golden bracelet, but I would have to sell a couple of goldies. What should I choose? A two tone bracelet full of golden charms or a golden bracelet whit less charms?



Gold bracelet with less charms.


----------



## cindygenit

iVALANI said:


> Wow, you combined everything so well, really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily for me, I don't like or wear yellow gold. I do like looking at pics of your pretty goldies though. I think that a gold bracelet looks best with 7-10 charms. They stand out better that way.




Thanks Ivalani, I am having second thoughts about my two tone bracelet I might let the goldies go. I don't find it fits with a lot of my daily outfits and I want to wear my Pandora everyday!


----------



## Dynasty

cindygenit said:


> Finally happy with my pink /fairy tale themed bracelet [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3160027



Wow...Love it!!! Very sweet color


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Just went to two Pandora store and they don't have the same color blush crystal I got
> They only have the one more pinkish/purple so have to keep looking.





cindygenit said:


> Finally happy with my pink /fairy tale themed bracelet [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3160027



What is your pink murano on the front called? It's really nice shade of pink. Does it have a heart bubble or dimante crystal inside that I think I  can see.


----------



## cindygenit

Missydora said:


> What is your pink murano on the front called? It's really nice shade of pink. Does it have a heart bubble or dimante crystal inside that I think I  can see.




Hi Missydora  

Yes it's the Valentine Murano, and had a pink crystal inside! It's slightly more expensive than the normal muranos but I think it is the prettiest! [emoji7]


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> Hi Missydora
> 
> Yes it's the Valentine Murano, and had a pink crystal inside! It's slightly more expensive than the normal muranos but I think it is the prettiest! [emoji7]



It's so nice! So unique I like these little touches in details.  I wouldn't mind 3 of these on a oxy bracelet mixed with smooth shiny silver charms and some textured more oxy charms it would look very chic like the pink bracelet you have pictured.  I've been inspired .


----------



## cindygenit

Missydora said:


> It's so nice! So unique I like these little touches in details.  I wouldn't mind 3 of these on a oxy bracelet mixed with smooth shiny silver charms and some textured more oxy charms it would look very chic like the pink bracelet you have pictured.  I've been inspired .




I would love an oxy , it has been on my wish list for ages [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## alice87

TheLadybug said:


> Mine is 2 tone with mix gold and silver but more golds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159457



It is really up to you. I think either way it is beautiful, as always.


----------



## alice87

rose10 said:


> This is what my mostly silver bracelet looks like after the September promotions. Quick question, what other murano do you think will look best with it? I want the bracelet to have 3-4 muranos. I do not want white ones as it will look too wintery imo... What would you ladies recommend?! I am always apprehensive about adding color to my bracelet...All suggestions welcome!


How about black, or black glass? Since yours is kind of midnight, it might keep the theme well. I could of add the fascinating blue just for the love of blue color. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> I would love an oxy , it has been on my wish list for ages [emoji173]&#65039;



Me too  wanted one as the free bracelet promo recently but it wasnt on the list of bracelet I could choose from  so ends up with another bangle . I have a fair few now and the snake chain from these free bracelet promos, would love a oxy instead.


----------



## rose10

alice87 said:


> How about black, or black glass? Since yours is kind of midnight, it might keep the theme well. I could of add the fascinating blue just for the love of blue color. Good luck on your decision.



Adding color is always a big decision for me, still trying to figute out what i like, and would look best! Thank you for your suggestions, gonna try them out!


----------



## iVALANI

For all of you who want an oxy, it is a wonderful bracelet, but bear in mind the oxidation will start to wear away after some time. Mine is already showing signs of discoloration, I think I complained about it here already. I've had it since April.


----------



## alice87

rose10 said:


> Adding color is always a big decision for me, still trying to figute out what i like, and would look best! Thank you for your suggestions, gonna try them out!



Good luck on your decision, and please share with us later the results of it.


----------



## cindygenit

iVALANI said:


> For all of you who want an oxy, it is a wonderful bracelet, but bear in mind the oxidation will start to wear away after some time. Mine is already showing signs of discoloration, I think I complained about it here already. I've had it since April.




Oh no! My cousin has an oxy and she had never complained about discolouration. After a year or two I think the only thing is that the oxidisation wears off!


----------



## rose10

alice87 said:


> Good luck on your decision, and please share with us later the results of it.



Will do!


----------



## Dynasty

May I ask some options LADIES, which one is look better?
With the white gold bracelet or yellow gold bracelet?


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> May I ask some options LADIES, which one is look better?
> 
> With the white gold bracelet or yellow gold bracelet?




I definitely prefer the white gold!!! [emoji172][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## rose10

Dynasty said:


> May I ask some options LADIES, which one is look better?
> With the white gold bracelet or yellow gold bracelet?



Yellow Gold!!!


----------



## cindygenit

Dynasty said:


> May I ask some options LADIES, which one is look better?
> 
> With the white gold bracelet or yellow gold bracelet?




White gold! My favourite thing on your bracelet is the little flower dangle [emoji7]


----------



## Kalos

Dynasty said:


> May I ask some options LADIES, which one is look better?
> 
> With the white gold bracelet or yellow gold bracelet?




I usually prefer white gold, but I think the yellow compliments the colour of your muranos better.


----------



## Pandoortje

iVALANI said:


> For all of you who want an oxy, it is a wonderful bracelet, but bear in mind the oxidation will start to wear away after some time. Mine is already showing signs of discoloration, I think I complained about it here already. I've had it since April.



You can make it black again by placing it in a plastic bag with an egg for about an hour. Works every time. 







Dynasty said:


> May I ask some options LADIES, which one is look better?
> With the white gold bracelet or yellow gold bracelet?






Yellow gold for me, I would loose the silver spacers. Just keep it as you had it when you first got the murano's 




iVALANI said:


> Gold bracelet with less charms.




That's the plan now, I bought it! It will take a week to arrive here but I don't care 






Dynasty said:


> With gold bracelet even not full will always look beautiful and 15 charms plus safety chain that's is just perfect!



Thanks! I bought it, will show it asap


----------



## pandorarose

Dynasty said:


> May I ask some options LADIES, which one is look better?
> With the white gold bracelet or yellow gold bracelet?




With the yellow gold bracelet!


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> For all of you who want an oxy, it is a wonderful bracelet, but bear in mind the oxidation will start to wear away after some time. Mine is already showing signs of discoloration, I think I complained about it here already. I've had it since April.


On no, and  I thought the oxy colour would atleast last for a couple of years  before it starts to fade but less then 6 months is a disspointment....  it's such a shame as its so lovely the oxy shade   really makes the charms stand out with the contrast in colour. 


Dynasty said:


> May I ask some options LADIES, which one is look better?
> With the white gold bracelet or yellow gold bracelet?


I actually like both  they both have there own look about them.  The all gold  looks amazing. The white gold and gold together just gives it a nice contrast. Is like having a little black dress and putting something on top or  pop of colour or jacket/ cardigan to dress it up or down, make the look  slightly different.  But overall it's gold but done in different ways to achieve a different look and feel. They both stunning. I would be happy with both.    being able to play with both bracelts is pandora heaven.  I love the  gold bracelet,  need to start a pot/fund


----------



## iVALANI

cindygenit said:


> Oh no! My cousin has an oxy and she had never complained about discolouration. After a year or two I think the only thing is that the *oxidisation wears off!*



That's what I mean when I say discoloration.
Charms hide it pretty well but I know it's there and it bugs me.



Dynasty said:


> May I ask some options LADIES, which one is look better?
> With the white gold bracelet or yellow gold bracelet?



White gold.


----------



## enelya

Dynasty said:


> May I ask some options LADIES, which one is look better?
> With the white gold bracelet or yellow gold bracelet?


Yellow gold, the whole effect looks more luminous tome.


----------



## Dynasty

Thank you LADIES!!!

I bought the white gold diamond bracelet meant to collect all the white gold charm with it ( only 7 charms, 2 different spacer, 1 style of clip, 1 pendant and 1 safety chain for all White gold collection ) but I saw from friend that have white gold collection some of her charm turned yellowish and the white gold price is 30% more from yellow gold plus shipping and insurance from Australia so each charm will be end up around $1500USD with risk after wear for while will showing yellowish color, I think is to much money for it and even the white gold bracelet for my size (7.5) was $2499USD 

So I tried to play with the white gold bracelet to see how is it with yellow gold charms.


----------



## iVALANI

Wow... for that amount of money per charm, they should and must be flawless!


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Wow... for that amount of money per charm, they should and must be flawless!



Yeah, I give up!!!
Better buy yellow gold collection and no worries for the changing color too


----------



## alice87

Dynasty said:


> May I ask some options LADIES, which one is look better?
> With the white gold bracelet or yellow gold bracelet?



They are both pretty, but I don't think very is much difference, especially when bracelet is full between silver and white gold. Although I see small diamond.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Yeah, I give up!!!
> Better buy yellow gold collection and no worries for the changing color too



Did you find anymore Blush crystals in the shade you wanted?  I've managed to find I think a purply one im not too sure as the spot lights in the Pandora store are rather bright took a risk and bought one. They only had 3 left one was too doddy (small) the other was too orange and I'm hoping the one I got is purply will see it more clearly in daylight tomorrow. . it so stressing trying to find the right one


----------



## Dynasty

alice87 said:


> They are both pretty, but I don't think very is much difference, especially when bracelet is full between silver and white gold. Although I see small diamond.



My plan is just add another clip and two more charm and take off the four silver spacer so not gonna be full.
Yes the white gold bracelet have small diamond on the clasp.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Did you find anymore Blush crystals in the shade you wanted?  I've managed to find I think a purply one im not too sure as the spot lights in the Pandora store are rather bright took a risk and bought one. They only had 3 left one was too doddy (small) the other was too orange and I'm hoping the one I got is purply will see it more clearly in daylight tomorrow. . it so stressing trying to find the right one



I just got home just now but the store I went today also don't have the shade I want and I end up bought two Fascinating Blue murano


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> I just got home just now but the store I went today also don't have the shade I want and I end up bought two Fascinating Blue murano



 I like how you managed to get something else instead . Me too was tempted to get the swan if they didn't have the crystal I find it hard to leave the store empty handed  post pics of new muranoes when you have time


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I like how you managed to get something else instead . Me too was tempted to get the swan if they didn't have the crystal I find it hard to leave the store empty handed  post pics of new muranoes when you have time



Ha ha...Yes it's hard to not spent money when go to the Pandora store
Here is the pictures of the new moranos, just to switched with the blush so I can have two different look.
What do you think?


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Ha ha...Yes it's hard to not spent money when go to the Pandora store
> Here is the pictures of the new moranos, just to switched with the blush, what do you think?



Wow its a  really  vibrant blue,  it could be the gold that's really bringing out the piercing blue,  but I really like it I've never seen this combo before but it really works!!  Stunning !! It's amazing how muranoes can really change the look and style of your bracelet.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Wow its a  really  vibrant blue,  it could be the gold that's really bringing out the piercing blue,  but I really like it I've never seen this combo before but it really works!!  Stunning !! It's amazing how muranoes can really change the look and style of your bracelet.



I've never had this kind of blue before so I thought to try something different this time


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Did you find anymore Blush crystals in the shade you wanted?  I've managed to find I think a purply one im not too sure as the spot lights in the Pandora store are rather bright took a risk and bought one. They only had 3 left one was too doddy (small) the other was too orange and I'm hoping the one I got is purply will see it more clearly in daylight tomorrow. . it so stressing trying to find the right one



Plese post some picture of your new morano when you have time


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Plese post some picture of your new morano when you have time



I will do when it's daylight here in the UK. With these Blush crystals artificial lighting and camera just doesn't capture the real life colour of them its strange how that happens. I'm just hoping I got right shade  fingers crossed


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I will do when it's daylight here in the UK. With these Blush crystals artificial lighting and camera just doesn't capture the real life colour of them its strange how that happens. I'm just hoping I got right shade  fingers crossed



Okay
I hope so too, do you have any plan for the one morano with different shade?
Maybe start with different bangle?


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Okay
> I hope so too, do you have any plan for the one morano with different shade?
> Maybe start with different bangle?



I'm going to try and find another crystal the same shade  I went to the Pandora store today to try and find it, only to come out with a different shade  trust me to find a store with 3 left but they all not quite right, but I think I got one as close as I will ever get now.  Doesn't help when SA also mentioned they not going to be getting  any more in , so thought darn it get that one before I regret it later when there's non left.  Silly thing was after that shopping trip I spent an hour looking for my car at the multi story carpark, I'd completely forgotten which level I'd parked it on !! search: thank goodness only 2 level carpark


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I'm going to try and find another crystal the same shade  I went to the Pandora store today to try and find it, only to come out with a different shade  trust me to find a store with 3 left but they all not quite right, but I think I got one as close as I will ever get now.  Doesn't help when SA also mentioned they not going to be getting  any more in , so thought darn it get that one before I regret it later when there's non left.  Silly thing was after that shopping trip I spent an hour looking for my car at the multi story carpark, I'd completely forgotten which level I'd parked it on !! search: thank goodness only 2 level carpark



Ha ha..I do the same thing last time when I went to my doctor appointment I forgot where I parked my car!!!
Yes they said will not making the blush crystal anymore so hopefully you find one the same shade with the one you already got now.


----------



## Pandoortje

Dynasty said:


> Ha ha...Yes it's hard to not spent money when go to the Pandora store
> Here is the pictures of the new moranos, just to switched with the blush so I can have two different look.
> What do you think?



Beautifull!!! It looks amazing!


----------



## ScottyGal

I wanted to simplify my bangles (to change it up a bit) so have taken off the green pave charms from one of my bangles. Wasn't sure what to do with them, then thought about putting them on a necklace . I think the three charms look really nice together, simple but not boring!


----------



## Dynasty

Pandoortje said:


> Beautifull!!! It looks amazing!



Thank you


----------



## Dynasty

_Lee said:


> I wanted to simplify my bangles (to change it up a bit) so have taken off the green pave charms from one of my bangles. Wasn't sure what to do with them, then thought about putting them on a necklace . I think the three charms look really nice together, simple but not boring!



Very pretty!!!


----------



## princess.shelby

My mom surprised me today with the most wonderful gift! A silver bracelet with the rose clasp, the queen bee charm, and the rose interlocking hearts charm. I love the way the rose looks, it gives a beautiful two toned look without the price of gold.


----------



## Missydora

Here's some pics, I've managed to get another Blush crystal yesterday, similar shade to the other two I had I'm trying to find a matching one you see.  First pic is in normal light 2nd pic is in sunshine, last pic is comparison of all 4 Blush crystals the one at 7'oclock position is my odd one.  It's been hardwork trying to find these Blush crystals all similar in shade. ullhair: I think it's the best I can find now I give up.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Here's some pics, I've managed to get another Blush crystal yesterday, similar shade to the other two I had I'm trying to find a matching one you see.  First pic is in normal light 2nd pic is in sunshine, last pic is comparison of all 4 Blush crystals the one at 7'oclock position is my odd one.  It's been hardwork trying to find these Blush crystals all similar in shade. ullhair: I think it's the best I can find now I give up.



They looks great together!!! 
Now try to find the same shade for the bottom one


----------



## Dynasty

princess.shelby said:


> My mom surprised me today with the most wonderful gift! A silver bracelet with the rose clasp, the queen bee charm, and the rose interlocking hearts charm. I love the way the rose looks, it gives a beautiful two toned look without the price of gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162044
> View attachment 3162045



So beautiful


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> They looks great together!!!
> Now try to find the same shade for the bottom one



 not looking forward to finding another blush crystal same shade as my odd one. I bet  now I don't want purply ones  the Pandora stores I go to will only have that shade in  will be just my luck


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> not looking forward to finding another blush crystal same shade as my odd one. I bet  now I don't want purply ones  the Pandora stores I go to will only have that shade in  will be just my luck



The odd one look really good together with the others from your last picture.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> The odd one look really good together with the others from your last picture.



Really? do you think? I'm unsure. Sometimes I'm thinking its nice having a gradient effect of different shades of Blush crystals on my bracelet and then at other times I'm thinking my odd one sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## ScottyGal

princess.shelby said:


> My mom surprised me today with the most wonderful gift! A silver bracelet with the rose clasp, the queen bee charm, and the rose interlocking hearts charm. I love the way the rose looks, it gives a beautiful two toned look without the price of gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162044
> View attachment 3162045



Very pretty! &#128151;


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> Ha ha...Yes it's hard to not spent money when go to the Pandora store
> Here is the pictures of the new moranos, just to switched with the blush so I can have two different look.
> What do you think?



Wow, that shade of blue is stunning!



_Lee said:


> I wanted to simplify my bangles (to change it up a bit) so have taken off the green pave charms from one of my bangles. Wasn't sure what to do with them, then thought about putting them on a necklace . I think the three charms look really nice together, simple but not boring!



Very pretty, I like it so much.



princess.shelby said:


> My mom surprised me today with the most wonderful gift! A silver bracelet with the rose clasp, the queen bee charm, and the rose interlocking hearts charm. I love the way the rose looks, it gives a beautiful two toned look without the price of gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162044
> View attachment 3162045



So thoughful, really a great present.



Missydora said:


> Really? do you think? I'm unsure. Sometimes I'm thinking its nice having a gradient effect of different shades of Blush crystals on my bracelet and then at other times I'm thinking my odd one sticks out like a sore thumb.



Ugh I know, it would bug me too....


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Really? do you think? I'm unsure. Sometimes I'm thinking its nice having a gradient effect of different shades of Blush crystals on my bracelet and then at other times I'm thinking my odd one sticks out like a sore thumb.



Yes, I think look pretty together


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Wow, that shade of blue is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, I like it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> So thoughful, really a great present.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I know, it would bug me too....



Thank you 
I got inspired by Cinderella's blue dress and gold carriage


----------



## Crystalina

Missydora said:


> Really? do you think? I'm unsure. Sometimes I'm thinking its nice having a gradient effect of different shades of Blush crystals on my bracelet and then at other times I'm thinking my odd one sticks out like a sore thumb.




I'm not a fan of matchy-matchy and I think the different colors could be beautiful!


----------



## Missydora

Crystalina said:


> I'm not a fan of matchy-matchy and I think the different colors could be beautiful!



Im really enjoying these blush crystals  they seem to change colours subtely depending on the lighting, I'm loving all the different hues in colour throughout the day. It's definately not one dimensional in tone. It's like having a different coloured bracelet as the day goes on. I think that's why I'm sometimes really liking my odd blush crystal especially if im kind of playing and rotating my bracelet. It's only when Im looking at the bracelet as a whole/overall  that I kinda get that feeling that my odd blush crystal sticks out like a sore thumb and it doesn't go feeling....  it annoys me that I get annoyed with these minor details.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Thank you
> I got inspired by Cinderella's blue dress and gold carriage



Ah I can see now the inspiration from the photo you've captured it very well on your bracelet


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Ah I can see now the inspiration from the photo you've captured it very well on your bracelet




Cinderella's dress is so GORGEOUS!!! Actually her dress more similar to Fascinating Aqua Murano but I go will the Fascinating Blue for my bracelet because the color Looks better with my skin tone


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> Thank you
> I got inspired by Cinderella's blue dress and gold carriage



That carriage is atrocious :giggles: but I like your bracelet very much. Gold and yellow in general is a good combo with blue.


----------



## cindygenit

You know when you re-discover the beauty of a charm bought a long time ago? I feel that now for this gold roses spacer ... It's my absolute favourite (again) and it has been with me for 7 years [emoji4]


----------



## cindygenit

And talking about cinderella's carriage hahaha ... It's right there in my pic


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Cinderella's dress is so GORGEOUS!!! Actually her dress more similar to Fascinating Aqua Murano but I go will the Fascinating Blue for my bracelet because the color Looks better with my skin tone



I think you made the right choice with the Royal blue colour you chosen. It's so striking,  really stands out if you have a darker skin tone.


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> And talking about cinderella's carriage hahaha ... It's right there in my pic



I wanted those gold spaces forever rather than my plain ones but maybe they've  discontinued them I think. They so delicate looking.  Is your carriage special /limited edition? it has so much more detail and is more elaborate than the ones I've seen?  Looks good on your bracelet


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> That carriage is atrocious :giggles: but I like your bracelet very much. Gold and yellow in general is a good combo with blue.



Thank you for your compliments 

The carriage on the Cinderella movie is not the prettiest but the combination color of blue and yellow gold that makes me in love


----------



## Dynasty

cindygenit said:


> You know when you re-discover the beauty of a charm bought a long time ago? I feel that now for this gold roses spacer ... It's my absolute favourite (again) and it has been with me for 7 years [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3162717



That is beautiful spacer and your bracelet is gorgeous.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I think you made the right choice with the Royal blue colour you chosen. It's so striking,  really stands out if you have a darker skin tone.



I agree with you on that


----------



## frenziedhandbag

princess.shelby said:


> My mom surprised me today with the most wonderful gift! A silver bracelet with the rose clasp, the queen bee charm, and the rose interlocking hearts charm. I love the way the rose looks, it gives a beautiful two toned look without the price of gold.



what a gorgeous present! I love both charms. I am very drawn to the look of rose with silver. So pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Missydora said:


> Here's some pics, I've managed to get another Blush crystal yesterday, similar shade to the other two I had I'm trying to find a matching one you see.  First pic is in normal light 2nd pic is in sunshine, last pic is comparison of all 4 Blush crystals the one at 7'oclock position is my odd one.  It's been hardwork trying to find these Blush crystals all similar in shade. ullhair: I think it's the best I can find now I give up.



You did good! they look fab together. I would have long given up. Your determination paid off.


----------



## Missydora

frenziedhandbag said:


> You did good! they look fab together. I would have long given up. Your determination paid off.



Thank you . I think got myself a few grey hairs now with all the stress from searching.


----------



## princess.shelby

frenziedhandbag said:


> what a gorgeous present! I love both charms. I am very drawn to the look of rose with silver. So pretty!




Thank you!!


----------



## cindygenit

Missydora said:


> I wanted those gold spaces forever rather than my plain ones but maybe they've  discontinued them I think. They so delicate looking.  Is your carriage special /limited edition? it has so much more detail and is more elaborate than the ones I've seen?  Looks good on your bracelet




Thank you! It's the Disney Cinderella carriage


----------



## cindygenit

Dynasty said:


> That is beautiful spacer and your bracelet is gorgeous.




Thank you, your bracelet is beautiful too!


----------



## coivcte

And the addiction continues......


----------



## cindygenit

coivcte said:


> And the addiction continues......




So pretty!


----------



## Dynasty

cindygenit said:


> Thank you, your bracelet is beautiful too!



Thank you


----------



## Dynasty

coivcte said:


> And the addiction continues......



Beautiful and elegant


----------



## coivcte

cindygenit said:


> So pretty!





Dynasty said:


> Beautiful and elegant



Thank you ladies, this addiction is getting out of control.....


----------



## iVALANI

coivcte said:


> And the addiction continues......



Wonderful


----------



## Missydora

coivcte said:


> And the addiction continues......



I have a essence bracelet with 3 beads,  it's not as nice as yours, think mine needs a bit of colour.  The pearl on yours really makes it stand out.


----------



## coivcte

iVALANI said:


> Wonderful





Missydora said:


> I have a essence bracelet with 3 beads,  it's not as nice as yours, think mine needs a bit of colour.  The pearl on yours really makes it stand out.



Thank you ladies 

Missdora, I agree about the pearl. I have already tried 2 pearls on either side with one silver in the middle and that's even prettier. However my budget doesn't allow  that at the moment. Will wait till next promotion


----------



## gapaholic13

Does anyone else have problems with certain charms snagging clothing?  I love the seahorse but had to take it off my bangle because it was wrecking every shirt I wore.


----------



## princess.shelby

gapaholic13 said:


> Does anyone else have problems with certain charms snagging clothing?  I love the seahorse but had to take it off my bangle because it was wrecking every shirt I wore.




Yes! The gondola charm!! Picked it up in Venice as a souvenir but every time I wear it, it catches on everything. Oh well I still love it.


----------



## cindygenit

I think I am picking up a new charm today to go with my pink fairy theme bracelet... At the moment I feel it is slightly too frosty. What do you ladies think about the little goldie below?


----------



## Dynasty

cindygenit said:


> I think I am picking up a new charm today to go with my pink fairy theme bracelet... At the moment I feel it is slightly too frosty. What do you ladies think about the little goldie below?
> 
> View attachment 3164543



Pretty spacer, did you try put on your bracelet to see how it looks with your other charms?


----------



## cindygenit

Dynasty said:


> Pretty spacer, did you try put on your bracelet to see how it looks with your other charms?




Not yet I will have to pop into Pandora today and see how it looks


----------



## Pandoortje

gapaholic13 said:


> Does anyone else have problems with certain charms snagging clothing?  I love the seahorse but had to take it off my bangle because it was wrecking every shirt I wore.



The flamingo charm is the worst I had, I sold it because of that


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> I think I am picking up a new charm today to go with my pink fairy theme bracelet... At the moment I feel it is slightly too frosty. What do you ladies think about the little goldie below?
> 
> View attachment 3164543



Ive seen these before,  they are tiny in circumference than what is shown on brochure.  Ive seen pandora store shop window with a pink bracelet with a few of them on about 4 as I remember and they do look lovely against the pink. Tell us how you got on


----------



## Dynasty

cindygenit said:


> Not yet I will have to pop into Pandora today and see how it looks



Hopefully will work good with your bracelet, keep us update


----------



## DreamingBeauty

cindygenit said:


> I think I am picking up a new charm today to go with my pink fairy theme bracelet... At the moment I feel it is slightly too frosty. What do you ladies think about the little goldie below?
> 
> View attachment 3164543



The design of this spacer is nice, but very tiny!  I would look at it in person to make sure you are okay with the size.


----------



## cindygenit

DreamingBeauty said:


> The design of this spacer is nice, but very tiny!  I would look at it in person to make sure you are okay with the size.




You are right about that. Teeny tiny!

I've gone for an old charm for the time being for my last charm on this pink bracelet


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> You are right about that. Teeny tiny!
> 
> I've gone for an old charm for the time being for my last charm on this pink bracelet
> 
> View attachment 3165473



You got the pink oval lights it's gorgeous, really fits well with your bracelet.  I'm thinking of getting another radiant  hearts charm or the radiant splendour that you have i really like it.


----------



## cindygenit

Missydora said:


> You got the pink oval lights it's gorgeous, really fits well with your bracelet.  I'm thinking of getting another radiant  hearts charm or the radiant splendour that you have i really like it.




How do you like the radiant hearts? I heard the stone protrudes quite a bit so it's more round than a button shape right?


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> How do you like the radiant hearts? I heard the stone protrudes quite a bit so it's more round than a button shape right?



I love it, get loads of compliments as it does add a bit of old fashion glamour to the bracelet.  I don't find the stone protruding a problem or notice it because I have the blush crystal muranoes  on aswell,  which protude out more than the stone on the radiant, so it's not as obvious if you know what I mean.  Plus when it flips to the side so the perforated hearts are showing it's still nice to look at.  It does give my bracelet a different look having a  button shaped charm,  a kind of a focal point.  How are you getting on with the radiant splendour charm? It looks glam, I'm thinking it might pair well with my radiant hearts.


----------



## cindygenit

Missydora said:


> I love it, get loads of compliments as it does add a bit of old fashion glamour to the bracelet.  I don't find the stone protruding a problem or notice it because I have the blush crystal muranoes  on aswell,  which protude out more than the stone on the radiant, so it's not as obvious if you know what I mean.  Plus when it flips to the side so the perforated hearts are showing it's still nice to look at.  It does give my bracelet a different look having a  button shaped charm,  a kind of a focal point.  How are you getting on with the radiant splendour charm? It looks glam, I'm thinking it might pair well with my radiant hearts.




It's super blingy I love it 
I'm quite happy now to not have gone for the gold spacer. The pink oval lights round it up nicely. If I were to get the spacer I think I would need two or three around the bracelet [emoji13]


----------



## cindygenit

Today's Pandora bling [emoji16] pink bracelet, bangle with the owl charm and two rings [emoji13]


----------



## iVALANI

Very pretty cindygenit.


----------



## cindygenit

Thanks Ivalani, Pandora is so addictive


----------



## alice87

Missydora said:


> Here's some pics, I've managed to get another Blush crystal yesterday, similar shade to the other two I had I'm trying to find a matching one you see.  First pic is in normal light 2nd pic is in sunshine, last pic is comparison of all 4 Blush crystals the one at 7'oclock position is my odd one.  It's been hardwork trying to find these Blush crystals all similar in shade. ullhair: I think it's the best I can find now I give up.


Beautiful lavendar shade!


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> Today's Pandora bling [emoji16] pink bracelet, bangle with the owl charm and two rings [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3165597


Lovely stack  love the shade of pink you have on your muranoes really compliments  the silver and bling in your charms 


alice87 said:


> Beautiful lavendar shade!



Thanks alice,  its very iridescent in daylight which I love as its quite unusual it seems to change colour depending on angle


----------



## Melora24

Does someone have to earrings? I'm considering getting the hoops, but I don't know if the earring pendants can be put on them.


----------



## Lola69

Hello everyone I thought I share the new limited Mickey and Minnie pave charms. I love them.


----------



## Maurine7

What HTF charms do people have? According to Charms Addict (and Google haha) the Randers Frog seems to be the rarest one. I've wanted it for ages and have been sitting on eBay for years trying to buy one and... Nothing. But there's one listed on eBay right now!!!! Don't know if I should buy it or not...
Here's what they look like:





What Charms Addict said about them:

"Randers-Frogs were made for a local hospital charity event in 2003 in the town of Randers, Denmark called &#8220;Kiss the Frog&#8221;. The locals decorated frogs as big as statues and placed them around the town and then the statues were then sold at auctions (similar to an event they had in Seattle called Pigs on Parade). The Pandora Randers-Frogs look exactly like the statues, and the bead was only sold in the town of Randers. These are not like the current frog charm that Pandora currently offers, it&#8217;s a completely different type of frog design. I&#8217;ve only ever seen these once, so they&#8217;re very rare!"


----------



## cindygenit

I don't have any HTF charms at all! Maybe the dinosaur but it's nowhere near as rare as this [emoji28]

Do you love it?


----------



## Maurine7

cindygenit said:


> I don't have any HTF charms at all! Maybe the dinosaur but it's nowhere near as rare as this [emoji28]
> 
> Do you love it?


Haha yes but take a look at the price: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331689167287?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

What do these things usually sell for?


----------



## cindygenit

That is ridiculous!! What the hell hahah silver beads sell for 30 dollars or 30 pounds originally so the markup is gigantic! 

[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Maurine7

cindygenit said:


> That is ridiculous!! What the hell hahah silver beads sell for 30 dollars or 30 pounds originally so the markup is gigantic!
> 
> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



Ikr  there is a best offer option though


----------



## iVALANI

Melora24 said:


> Does someone have to earrings? I'm considering getting the hoops, but I don't know if the earring pendants can be put on them.



You mean the slim hoops? I suppose so but I would call or go to the store.


----------



## iVALANI

Maurine7 said:


> Haha yes but take a look at the price:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331689167287?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> What do these things usually sell for?



This is ridiculous. 
This charm may be rare that still doesn't change the fact that it is, there is no other way of phrasing it - ugly.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Hi everyone, does anyone know if they sell Disney Pandora charms in Tokyo Disneyland/Disneysea? TIA!


----------



## Melora24

iVALANI said:


> This is ridiculous.
> This charm may be rare that still doesn't change the fact that it is, there is no other way of phrasing it - ugly.



I think it's cute--but for $30, not $2,300 !!


----------



## Melora24

iVALANI said:


> You mean the slim hoops? I suppose so but I would call or go to the store.



I'm not sure how slim they are. My store doesn't have the earrings :s


----------



## Crystalina

Maurine7 said:


> What HTF charms do people have? According to Charms Addict (and Google haha) the Randers Frog seems to be the rarest one. I've wanted it for ages and have been sitting on eBay for years trying to buy one and... Nothing. But there's one listed on eBay right now!!!! Don't know if I should buy it or not...
> Here's what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Charms Addict said about them:
> 
> "Randers-Frogs were made for a local hospital charity event in 2003 in the town of Randers, Denmark called Kiss the Frog. The locals decorated frogs as big as statues and placed them around the town and then the statues were then sold at auctions (similar to an event they had in Seattle called Pigs on Parade). The Pandora Randers-Frogs look exactly like the statues, and the bead was only sold in the town of Randers. These are not like the current frog charm that Pandora currently offers, its a completely different type of frog design. Ive only ever seen these once, so theyre very rare!"




Personally, I don't think it looks like a frog.

Also, it looks rather plain and a bit beaten up. 

JMO, but I think that money would be better spent on nicer looking charms.


----------



## iVALANI

Melora24 said:


> I'm not sure how slim they are. My store doesn't have the earrings :s



Melora, I plan on going to my Pandora store tomorrow, I can check if you like (if they have the hoops in stock, hopefully they do).


----------



## Melora24

iVALANI said:


> Melora, I plan on going to my Pandora store tomorrow, I can check if you like (if they have the hoops in stock, hopefully they do).



Thanks, that would be nice


----------



## dinamit

iVALANI said:


> Melora, I plan on going to my Pandora store tomorrow, I can check if you like (if they have the hoops in stock, hopefully they do).



Ivalani, I happen to be in Belgrade right now and wonder if I might brush past you in a Pandora store . I remember you mentioning there is a jewellers selling old Pandora stock - care to share where it is? I am always on the lookout for older charms as I like very few of the new pieces.

Thanky!


----------



## iVALANI

Yes, I will pm you.


----------



## rose10

A little bummed, went out for dinner last night with hubby and friends wearing pandora, today i noticed as i was about to put the very same bracelet on...My Love and Guidance dangle is broken...Only the gold heart is there, the wing has disappeared!! Sorry for the huge and crappy pic, its a loaner phone until i get my 6S Plus.


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> A little bummed, went out for dinner last night with hubby and friends wearing pandora, today i noticed as i was about to put the very same bracelet on...My Love and Guidance dangle is broken...Only the gold heart is there, the wing has disappeared!! Sorry for the huge and crappy pic, its a loaner phone until i get my 6S Plus.


Oh no did you snag it by accident?.  I snagged my safety chain and broke the chain.  Is there anyway Pandora would replace or fix it, since it should be more hard wearing as I'm guessing its a fairly new charm.  May be worth pursuing if you still have receipt I've noticed when I bought my Blush crystal the warranty says 2 years.  Is for defect I think which yours could be if they didn't solder the link on the dangke properly.  I bet its guttering, hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> Oh no did you snag it by accident?.  I snagged my safety chain and broke the chain.  Is there anyway Pandora would replace or fix it, since it should be more hard wearing as I'm guessing its a fairly new charm.  May be worth pursuing if you still have receipt I've noticed when I bought my Blush crystal the warranty says 2 years.  Is for defect I think which yours could be if they didn't solder the link on the dangke properly.  I bet its guttering, hope you can get it sorted.



Thank You Missydora, i do have the receipt somewhere...just moved into our new home, everything is a mess and mostly in boxes still. I know i have the receipt but do not which one out of the 50 or so sitting in our garage and basement...Once i do find it, will take it to Pandora and see what they say/do..I did not snag it on anything..It did not bang against anything, did not get caught anywhere...I cant explain how it happened...


----------



## Melora24

rose10 said:


> Thank You Missydora, i do have the receipt somewhere...just moved into our new home, everything is a mess and mostly in boxes still. I know i have the receipt but do not which one out of the 50 or so sitting in our garage and basement...Once i do find it, will take it to Pandora and see what they say/do..I did not snag it on anything..It did not bang against anything, did not get caught anywhere...I cant explain how it happened...



I had too many issues with dangling charms. That's why I decided to wear Pandora instead, and why there is no dangling charm at all on my bracelets!


----------



## iVALANI

Melora24 said:


> Thanks, that would be nice



Slim hoops have been discontinued... the only basic hoops they have are these...






They didn't have them at the store but the saleslady claims the earring pendants can fit onto them. I don't know, doesn't look like that to me...  They just seem too thick.



rose10 said:


> A little bummed, went out for dinner last night with hubby and friends wearing pandora, today i noticed as i was about to put the very same bracelet on...My Love and Guidance dangle is broken...Only the gold heart is there, the wing has disappeared!! Sorry for the huge and crappy pic, its a loaner phone until i get my 6S Plus.



Oh no Rose 
Hopefully Pandora will replace it.



This is my latest addition, I'm in love. 
Sorry the pic is a bit blurry but I think it captures really well just how vibrant the murano is.


----------



## cindygenit

iVALANI said:


> Slim hoops have been discontinued... the only basic hoops they have are these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have them at the store but the saleslady claims the earring pendants can fit onto them. I don't know, doesn't look like that to me...  They just seem too thick.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no Rose
> Hopefully Pandora will replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my latest addition, I'm in love.
> Sorry the pic is a bit blurry but I think it captures really well just how vibrant the murano is.




Love the blue!


----------



## rose10

Melora24 said:


> I had too many issues with dangling charms. That's why I decided to wear Pandora instead, and why there is no dangling charm at all on my bracelets!



Sounds like a plan! I have a two tone bracelet in progress, there will be no dangles on that one!


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Oh no Rose
> Hopefully Pandora will replace it.



I will let you know how it goes...


----------



## GingerJade

Hello Ladies   I'm new to Pandora and just got my bracelet earlier this month for my birthday and I'm pretty sure I'm already addicted, I've been having so much fun looking at charms and deciding how to build my bracelet! This is what I have, so far. It came with the two clips and the Galaxy charm, and I've added the Cinderella carriage and locked hearts charm myself and the camera charm was a gift from my in-laws. I've really enjoyed looking through the Pandora threads here, you guys all have such beautiful bracelets and you've given me a lot of ideas!


----------



## Lola69

GingerJade said:


> Hello Ladies   I'm new to Pandora and just got my bracelet earlier this month for my birthday and I'm pretty sure I'm already addicted, I've been having so much fun looking at charms and deciding how to build my bracelet! This is what I have, so far. It came with the two clips and the Galaxy charm, and I've added the Cinderella carriage and locked hearts charm myself and the camera charm was a gift from my in-laws. I've really enjoyed looking through the Pandora threads here, you guys all have such beautiful bracelets and you've given me a lot of ideas!




Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## iVALANI

GingerJade said:


> Hello Ladies   I'm new to Pandora and just got my bracelet earlier this month for my birthday and I'm pretty sure I'm already addicted, I've been having so much fun looking at charms and deciding how to build my bracelet! This is what I have, so far. It came with the two clips and the Galaxy charm, and I've added the Cinderella carriage and locked hearts charm myself and the camera charm was a gift from my in-laws. I've really enjoyed looking through the Pandora threads here, you guys all have such beautiful bracelets and you've given me a lot of ideas!



Wow, very pretty.  You have several charms that I want. 

What happened to my pic?


----------



## cindygenit

Evening ladies! It's almost that time of year and I'm breaking out the Christmas charms already! I'm thinking of getting the candy cane in December [emoji171]


----------



## inch37

New Minnie


----------



## GingerJade

Thank you guys for the complements on my bracelet! I'm not sure how to quote more than one person in a post. 



cindygenit said:


> Evening ladies! It's almost that time of year and I'm breaking out the Christmas charms already! I'm thinking of getting the candy cane in December [emoji171]
> View attachment 3169835




Beautiful bracelet, I love it! I'm also already looking forward to Christmas charms...I'm planning on doing the Black Friday promotion to get the LE bangle. I want the divine angel charm and the special Black Friday charm!


----------



## GingerJade

inch37 said:


> New Minnie




I love the new Minnie charm and your bracelet is so pretty!


----------



## cindygenit

GingerJade said:


> Thank you guys for the complements on my bracelet! I'm not sure how to quote more than one person in a post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bracelet, I love it! I'm also already looking forward to Christmas charms...I'm planning on doing the Black Friday promotion to get the LE bangle. I want the divine angel charm and the special Black Friday charm!




What is the Black Friday charm this year?


----------



## GingerJade

From what I've seen online it looks like it's going to be a 2 tone snow globe!

http://www.charmsaddict.com/2015/08/pandora-black-friday-2015-sneak-peek/


----------



## cindygenit

GingerJade said:


> From what I've seen online it looks like it's going to be a 2 tone snow globe!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.charmsaddict.com/2015/08/pandora-black-friday-2015-sneak-peek/




Yay!

My favourite thing about Pandora is their festive charms. 

I love styling my bracelets differently each day too. Today I am green and purple [emoji171][emoji172]


----------



## Nostagalia

One of my pandora bracelet


----------



## cindygenit

Nostagalia said:


> One of my pandora bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170600




Gorgeous!


----------



## ford8161

Morning ladies!! Wondered what the general opinion was on the more open work beads? The ones that arnt threaded and are larger than the other charms. I've built a bracelet about my year (bought a house,got married,had my son),and I have 3 open work beads I got for my 30th this year. I like the look,and with my other charms they fill the bracelet. Are they strong? Because of the domed nature I'm worried about squashing them! Will post a pic later,but just wondered what the thoughts were!!


----------



## iVALANI

I have several open work charms and I don't really separate them from my other charms, love them just as much and wear them just as much. Don't worry about their durability, I have one really delicate looking (heart locket), wear it all the time and it looks just the same as it did when I bought it.

I love all the bracelets from the last two pages , not to quote them all separately. 

When is the winter collection due to be released, tomorrow? I can't wait.


----------



## cindygenit

Omg seriously I can't afford to buy more Pandora!! I have to wait till the 10th of Dec when they have the free bangle promotion


----------



## agpthng

Nostagalia said:


> One of my pandora bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170600



I love how you have the spacers together between the charms.  Another idea of putting it together!  Thanks


----------



## iVALANI

cindygenit said:


> Omg seriously I can't afford to buy more Pandora!! I have to wait till the 10th of Dec when they have the free bangle promotion



I only have three charms that I really really want from the Winter/Christmas collection so... not so bad.


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> Yay!
> 
> My favourite thing about Pandora is their festive charms.
> 
> I love styling my bracelets differently each day too. Today I am green and purple [emoji171][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3170596
> 
> View attachment 3170597


Wow you have so many lovely combos  do you have a favourite?


Nostagalia said:


> One of my pandora bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170600



Beautiful!!  Those spacers are so elegant, they look a generous size too for spacers,  wouldn't mind a couple.


----------



## enelya

Very beautiful bracelets ladies!

Here is my first purchases from the Winter collection (I lost my mind, and I still have so many more that I want!)


----------



## cindygenit

Missydora said:


> Wow you have so many lovely combos  do you have a favourite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!  Those spacers are so elegant, they look a generous size too for spacers,  wouldn't mind a couple.




Yes! I have been collecting for almost 7 years though haha 

My original is probably my favourite ( the one with Christmas charms) 

But I wear my silver and purple or silver and pink bracelet to work as it is less blingy (less gold)


----------



## ford8161

Just wondering if anyone wears the pandora bracelets stacked with no beads on? Was wondering how it would look.


----------



## Missydora

enelya said:


> Very beautiful bracelets ladies!
> 
> Here is my first purchases from the Winter collection (I lost my mind, and I still have so many more that I want!)


The new blue radiant crystal charm is gorgeous!! You have tiny wrist! And I thought my wrist was small yours is smaller. Won't take too much charms to fill up  beautiful bracelet you have


cindygenit said:


> Yes! I have been collecting for almost 7 years though haha
> 
> My original is probably my favourite ( the one with Christmas charms)
> 
> But I wear my silver and purple or silver and pink bracelet to work as it is less blingy (less gold)


I'm the same my original bracelet i completed first is my favourite, has all the memories and love put into it 


ford8161 said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears the pandora bracelets stacked with no beads on? Was wondering how it would look.


I wear the bangles stacked with nothing on, but rarely the bracelet as it just don't sit right empty on my wrist especially if the bracelet has loosened up and not rigid like when new.  When bracelet is new  and still has its round shape i have worn empty with bangles looks nice.


----------



## Crystalina

enelya said:


> Very beautiful bracelets ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first purchases from the Winter collection (I lost my mind, and I still have so many more that I want!)




Omg you got the Angel!!! I can't wait to get her! She's the only thing from the winter collection that I'm dying to have.

She looks so lovely on your beautiful bracelet. Does she spin a lot or sit upside down?


----------



## Pandoortje

ford8161 said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears the pandora bracelets stacked with no beads on? Was wondering how it would look.



I wear the bangles as a stack as well, no charms. I like how that looks but I have to say it's too bad that all of the clasps are always upside down. 
I have seen someone wear the regular bracelets as stack. Also empty. It looked cute, but I would not be able to resist filling it.


----------



## ford8161

Here's my bracelet,with the open work beads. Planning on getting another clip on the end to stop the beads coming off onto the threads. Any good? still not sure about the open works but don't want to waste them!


----------



## cindygenit

ford8161 said:


> Here's my bracelet,with the open work beads. Planning on getting another clip on the end to stop the beads coming off onto the threads. Any good? still not sure about the open works but don't want to waste them!




Stunning!!


----------



## PaulSummers

Very beautiful bracletes, ladies! I am admired


----------



## GingerJade

I love all of the bracelets, so beautiful!!

I can't wait to get that angel charm, I knew I had to have it as soon as I saw it. Part of me wants to go out and get it NOW since it's available but I've planned for it to be a part of the $125 for the BF promotion. Sigh...hopefully I can wait that long!


----------



## iVALANI

enelya said:


> Very beautiful bracelets ladies!
> 
> Here is my first purchases from the Winter collection (I lost my mind, and I still have so many more that I want!)



Wow, it looks great!
I still can't see the prices and the new pieces on my local Pandora website. 



ford8161 said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears the pandora bracelets stacked with no beads on? Was wondering how it would look.



No, never without at least one charm... I sometimes combine one full bracelet and one with 2-3 charms. But usually I only wear just my full bracelet.


----------



## ford8161

So I went and bought another clip and a spacer,and took off the cz charm. I think this is finished! My 2015 bracelet,highlighting all the big events of this year!


----------



## ford8161

I should add I've done this in about 2 weeks! Thank god my husband is jewellery blind!!!!


----------



## iVALANI

Omg in two weeks 
It's lovely, very well put together.


----------



## ford8161

I was saving for a while! Didn't mean to go quite as mad as I did though!


----------



## enelya

Missydora said:


> The new blue radiant crystal charm is gorgeous!! You have tiny wrist! And I thought my wrist was small yours is smaller. Won't take too much charms to fill up  beautiful bracelet you have



Thank you Missydora. Sometimes I have a little of envy of ladies with 21 and 23 cm bracelets, because of the amount of charms that can be fitted in the designs. However, I don't even like my bracelets loose, so I have to make more smaller designs.




Crystalina said:


> Omg you got the Angel!!! I can't wait to get her! She's the only thing from the winter collection that I'm dying to have.
> 
> She looks so lovely on your beautiful bracelet. Does she spin a lot or sit upside down?



For most of the time she stays put in the right position.

This is a 17 cm bracelet which I'm wearing with just two clips and a safety chain in addition to that charms I showed. The bracelet still fits comfortably but there's not much opportunity for her to move a lot.

Sadly I'm still lusting after the radiant bloom, the new Christmas tree, the bow collection... *sigh*




iVALANI said:


> Wow, it looks great!
> I still can't see the prices and the new pieces on my local Pandora website.



Thank you! Have you tried changing to a different country with the same currency as yours? It might give you an approximate price of the charms


----------



## ford8161

I was thinking of getting the oxidised necklace,or an oxidised bracelet. I have very acidic skin (I can't wear leather watches,the straps fall apart after a few weeks),so I'm concerned that I will wear off the effect quickly. Anyone got any experience with this?


----------



## HesitantShopper

enelya said:


> Very beautiful bracelets ladies!
> 
> Here is my first purchases from the Winter collection (I lost my mind, and I still have so many more that I want!)



so pretty! bet that just glistens irl.!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ford8161 said:


> So I went and bought another clip and a spacer,and took off the cz charm. I think this is finished! My 2015 bracelet,highlighting all the big events of this year!



Very nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

GingerJade said:


> Hello Ladies   I'm new to Pandora and just got my bracelet earlier this month for my birthday and I'm pretty sure I'm already addicted, I've been having so much fun looking at charms and deciding how to build my bracelet! This is what I have, so far. It came with the two clips and the Galaxy charm, and I've added the Cinderella carriage and locked hearts charm myself and the camera charm was a gift from my in-laws. I've really enjoyed looking through the Pandora threads here, you guys all have such beautiful bracelets and you've given me a lot of ideas!



what a great start! love the carriage.. so pretty.


----------



## Dynasty

Love everyone's bracelet, they are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Dynasty

Happy Halloween everyone!!! Be safe


----------



## iVALANI

ford8161 said:


> I was thinking of getting the oxidised necklace,or an oxidised bracelet. I have very acidic skin (I can't wear leather watches,the straps fall apart after a few weeks),so I'm concerned that I will wear off the effect quickly. Anyone got any experience with this?



Oxidised Pandora will show discolouration over time, be prepared.
I've had such bracelet since April and there already is slight discolouration in two places.



Dynasty said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!!! Be safe



Wow, such a gorgeous bracelet. 

I went to the store to check out the winter collection in person. The two charms I want the most, winter holly murano and the prancing reindeer are beyond gorgeous.


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Oxidised Pandora will show discolouration over time, be prepared.
> I've had such bracelet since April and there already is slight discolouration in two places.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, such a gorgeous bracelet.
> 
> I went to the store to check out the winter collection in person. The two charms I want the most, winter holly murano and the prancing reindeer are beyond gorgeous.



Thank you

I like that two winter charm too also the Red-Nosed Reindeer very cute!


----------



## ScottyGal

I treated myself to two clips today, to stop the heart charm moving around so much.

Twinkling Night Clip & Star Pavé Clip:


----------



## Dynasty

_Lee said:


> I treated myself to two clips today, to stop the heart charm moving around so much.
> 
> Twinkling Night Clip & Star Pavé Clip:



Very pretty, and your heart is stunning


----------



## ScottyGal

Dynasty said:


> Very pretty, and your heart is stunning



Thanks &#10084;&#128522;


----------



## GingerJade

_Lee said:


> I treated myself to two clips today, to stop the heart charm moving around so much.
> 
> Twinkling Night Clip & Star Pavé Clip:



Simply beautiful!!

Dynasty, your bracelet is stunning, love it! 

I hope everyone had a Happy Halloween


----------



## Melora24

iVALANI said:


> Oxidised Pandora will show discolouration over time, be prepared.
> I've had such bracelet since April and there already is slight discolouration in two places.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, such a gorgeous bracelet.
> 
> I went to the store to check out the winter collection in person. The two charms I want the most, winter holly murano and the prancing reindeer are beyond gorgeous.



Not really into the charms, but I'd like to see the abundance of love ring. The hearts seem to be on the discreet side, and the white enamel is lovely.


----------



## iVALANI

Wow, didn't notice this ring so I checked the Pandora website. It is very pretty. And good stacking potential.  
I wonder if the hearts stand out or if they just blend with the silver, can't really tell from the photo on the website.


----------



## aimeng

I am very sad today! Cause I lost one PANDORA bracelet, and it is my favorite one, with the cherry clips , Minnie and Micky safety chain. THe purple Radiant Charm, the dragonfly charm, and the coach from Disney collection...... and one bell dangle, one Christmas ornament dangle!!!!!! I am so upset!!!!!!!


----------



## rose10

aimeng said:


> I am very sad today! Cause I lost one PANDORA bracelet, and it is my favorite one, with the cherry clips , Minnie and Micky safety chain. THe purple Radiant Charm, the dragonfly charm, and the coach from Disney collection...... and one bell dangle, one Christmas ornament dangle!!!!!! I am so upset!!!!!!!



 How did it happen?!


----------



## aimeng

rose10 said:


> How did it happen?!



I put it on my desk at work.....and I really didnt know how it happened! But it is gone!


----------



## drcec27

Hey ladies,  just wanted to ask a quick question since my hubby is always the one to buy my charms and bracelets as gifts.  He went all out on valentine's day and I have  2 bracelets so far.  I had 3, but I believe it was stolen. Which really upsets me because it was my mother's day gift.  Which brings me to my question.  Can I do layaway at pandora and pay half of the total price upfront and the other half afterwards? 
I would be putting the full of heart bangle gift set on lay away.  I really want to replace it.  Thanks


----------



## rose10

aimeng said:


> I put it on my desk at work.....and I really didnt know how it happened! But it is gone!



Oh my!! That is awful, i would upset too!! I am so sorry...seems like someone maybe pinched it?! I hope i am wrong and that you get back your bracelet...


----------



## Dynasty

aimeng said:


> I am very sad today! Cause I lost one PANDORA bracelet, and it is my favorite one, with the cherry clips , Minnie and Micky safety chain. THe purple Radiant Charm, the dragonfly charm, and the coach from Disney collection...... and one bell dangle, one Christmas ornament dangle!!!!!! I am so upset!!!!!!!



OH NO!!!
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## aimeng

rose10 said:


> Oh my!! That is awful, i would upset too!! I am so sorry...seems like someone maybe pinched it?! I hope i am wrong and that you get back your bracelet...



Thank you soooo much! Now I feel Pandora is very special! Cause I picked every single charm ! And I still remember how I excited when I got the dangle.....how I couldnt wait to get the safety chain and went to get it on my lunch break..............so many stories!


----------



## Pandoortje

aimeng said:


> I am very sad today! Cause I lost one PANDORA bracelet, and it is my favorite one, with the cherry clips , Minnie and Micky safety chain. THe purple Radiant Charm, the dragonfly charm, and the coach from Disney collection...... and one bell dangle, one Christmas ornament dangle!!!!!! I am so upset!!!!!!!



I am so sorry for you!! I really hope it shows up somewhere


----------



## aimeng

rose10 said:


> Oh my!! That is awful, i would upset too!! I am so sorry...seems like someone maybe pinched it?! I hope i am wrong and that you get back your bracelet...



Well I learned something! I will be very careful with all my other two Pandora bracelets!!!!When I feel I have to take it off, I will put it in my purse! Not on my desk anymore!


----------



## aimeng

Pandoortje said:


> I am so sorry for you!! I really hope it shows up somewhere



I hope so!!!!!!!!!
I will search up and low! Well Actually, I did, but........well, thank you!


----------



## aimeng

Pandoortje said:


> I am so sorry for you!! I really hope it shows up somewhere



I have two silver pendant from Tiffany , but only one necklace, so you know, sometimes, I need to take the pendant off and put on the other one ..................and one day......around two  years ago, it is very weird that while I was exchanging the pendant, the daisy key pendant fell on the floor, I heard the sound! But I never ever could find that pendant!!!!!!! I hope that pendant would show up one day!!!!!


----------



## pandorarose

aimeng said:


> I put it on my desk at work.....and I really didnt know how it happened! But it is gone!




Oh what a shame! I am so sorry to hear that. Whoever took it from your desk is not forgivable! I cannot believe someone did this at work?! Hope it is a mistake and it will re-appear soon!


----------



## pbnjam

Here is my bracelet:




I just put together the charms I like and kept with mostly orange/ red/ blue. I want to make a winter holidays theme and a disney theme bracelet in the future. Do you gals like to fill it all the way or half? The bracelet does get very heavy.


----------



## iVALANI

aimeng said:


> I am very sad today! Cause I lost one PANDORA bracelet, and it is my favorite one, with the cherry clips , Minnie and Micky safety chain. THe purple Radiant Charm, the dragonfly charm, and the coach from Disney collection...... and one bell dangle, one Christmas ornament dangle!!!!!! I am so upset!!!!!!!



Oh no, that's terrible. 



pbnjam said:


> Here is my bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 3176988
> 
> 
> I just put together the charms I like and kept with mostly orange/ red/ blue. I want to make a winter holidays theme and a disney theme bracelet in the future. Do you gals like to fill it all the way or half? The bracelet does get very heavy.



It's so beautiful, such vibrant colours, I like it very much. 
I prefer my bracelet to be full. I like the feel and look of a full bracelet. It does tend to get quite heavy but I tough it out, what can I do.


----------



## Lola69

pbnjam said:


> Here is my bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 3176988
> 
> 
> I just put together the charms I like and kept with mostly orange/ red/ blue. I want to make a winter holidays theme and a disney theme bracelet in the future. Do you gals like to fill it all the way or half? The bracelet does get very heavy.




So sorry that's terrible  I'm curious did you have a safety chain on it?


----------



## IHeartMinis

Mickey & Minnie Mouse set completed. I can't get my eyes off the limited edition M&M charms and the new bracelet. So I went to build a new set.
My bracelet is bling bling now [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Cinderella set is done too. I added her Castle on this bracelet.


----------



## IHeartMinis

aimeng said:


> I put it on my desk at work.....and I really didnt know how it happened! But it is gone!




I hope you can find your bracelet soon. Never leave anything expensive on your desk. 
Be honest with you, I lose pens at work. I can't really trust my employees with my stuff on the desk. 
Even when I use restroom, I take my stuff with me and I don't even take off the bracelet. I hope you find it soon. Be careful next time.


----------



## Crystalina

aimeng said:


> I put it on my desk at work.....and I really didnt know how it happened! But it is gone!




Hate to say this but someone on the cleaning crew may have taken it! [emoji20]


----------



## cindygenit

aimeng said:


> I am very sad today! Cause I lost one PANDORA bracelet, and it is my favorite one, with the cherry clips , Minnie and Micky safety chain. THe purple Radiant Charm, the dragonfly charm, and the coach from Disney collection...... and one bell dangle, one Christmas ornament dangle!!!!!! I am so upset!!!!!!!




That is so sad, I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## Via_04

aimeng said:


> I am very sad today! Cause I lost one PANDORA bracelet, and it is my favorite one, with the cherry clips , Minnie and Micky safety chain. THe purple Radiant Charm, the dragonfly charm, and the coach from Disney collection...... and one bell dangle, one Christmas ornament dangle!!!!!! I am so upset!!!!!!!




Oh sorry to hear that I also left my bracelet before at office but luckily it's still there the next day. Hope you will find it somehow


----------



## pbnjam

IHeartMinis said:


> View attachment 3177242
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Mouse set completed. I can't get my eyes off the limited edition M&M charms and the new bracelet. So I went to build a new set.
> My bracelet is bling bling now [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177244
> 
> 
> Cinderella set is done too. I added her Castle on this bracelet.


These are so pretty! I am starting a Disney one with the limited M&M charms on a bangle. Do you know if there is a Disney Parks bangle?



iVALANI said:


> It's so beautiful, such vibrant colours, I like it very much.
> I prefer my bracelet to be full. I like the feel and look of a full bracelet. It does tend to get quite heavy but I tough it out, what can I do.


Thanks! These charms are very addictive. I just kept adding more and more and now my bracelet is finally pretty full. But I think I will leave it just a few charms shy of full.


Lola69 said:


> So sorry that's terrible  I'm curious did you have a safety chain on it?


You quoted the wrong person but I noticed that you're disneyandjewels! I love your pandora pictures on IG! 


aimeng said:


> I am very sad today! Cause I lost one PANDORA bracelet, and it is my favorite one, with the cherry clips , Minnie and Micky safety chain. THe purple Radiant Charm, the dragonfly charm, and the coach from Disney collection...... and one bell dangle, one Christmas ornament dangle!!!!!! I am so upset!!!!!!!



Eek that's a lot of gorgeous charms. Sorry to hear that it's missing. I mostly trust my coworkers but there are a lot of people walking around where I work. So when I leave my desk I put things in the drawers or somewhere so that it's not in plain sight. I have a lot of experience with losing things. Sometimes things even fall into cracks or hidden spots and I find things I lost after many months. I hope your bracelet come up soon! Maybe you can put up a flyer and offer reward if someone finds it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

aimeng said:


> I am very sad today! Cause I lost one PANDORA bracelet, and it is my favorite one, with the cherry clips , Minnie and Micky safety chain. THe purple Radiant Charm, the dragonfly charm, and the coach from Disney collection...... and one bell dangle, one Christmas ornament dangle!!!!!! I am so upset!!!!!!!





aimeng said:


> I put it on my desk at work.....and I really didnt know how it happened! But it is gone!



OMG! that is awful.. is there anyway to report it to the management? in other words missing bracelet, maybe got knocked off the desk and someone picked it up.. not sure where it belonged??





drcec27 said:


> Hey ladies,  just wanted to ask a quick question since my hubby is always the one to buy my charms and bracelets as gifts.  He went all out on valentine's day and I have  2 bracelets so far.  I had 3, but I believe it was stolen. Which really upsets me because it was my mother's day gift.  Which brings me to my question.  Can I do layaway at pandora and pay half of the total price upfront and the other half afterwards?
> I would be putting the full of heart bangle gift set on lay away.  I really want to replace it.  Thanks



Unless an independent jewellery store does ? to my knowledge Pandora stores don't offer that service, at least here anyways.


----------



## HesitantShopper

IHeartMinis said:


> View attachment 3177242
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Mouse set completed. I can't get my eyes off the limited edition M&M charms and the new bracelet. So I went to build a new set.
> My bracelet is bling bling now [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177244
> 
> 
> Cinderella set is done too. I added her Castle on this bracelet.



What pretty collection bracelets!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Here is my bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 3176988
> 
> 
> I just put together the charms I like and kept with mostly orange/ red/ blue. I want to make a winter holidays theme and a disney theme bracelet in the future. Do you gals like to fill it all the way or half? The bracelet does get very heavy.



how pretty! so colorful. I don't fill mine.. too heavy, that said my oldest daughter does.. i think she has three now? the one is basically filled or needs a charm. It is HEAVY lol.. def not my route of choice.


----------



## Lola69

pbnjam said:


> You quoted the wrong person but I noticed that you're disneyandjewels! I love your pandora pictures on IG!




Yes I am thank you very much [emoji173]&#65039; Pandora is very addicting. Your bracelet is lovely. I was trying to quote the girl who lost her bracelet. I just realized she left it on her desk that's so sad [emoji20]


----------



## IHeartMinis

pbnjam said:


> These are so pretty! I am starting a Disney one with the limited M&M charms on a bangle. Do you know if there is a Disney Parks bangle?





I know there is Disney park bangle at Disney world. I was recommended to use that but it was not comfortable.


----------



## Melora24

aimeng said:


> I put it on my desk at work.....and I really didnt know how it happened! But it is gone!



Then you didn't lose it, it was stolen.
I don't ever leave anything valuable unattended on a dest!


----------



## iVALANI

I still can't fathom that someone would just come up and take it. 
I hope it turns up somewhere, somehow, and that maybe you just misplaced it.


----------



## IHeartMinis

Ever since I work for my company and losing cute pens I bought from Korea, I stopped leaving them on my desk. I lock them up. You should do the same for everything.


----------



## bellmar

Dynasty said:


> They all beautiful!
> Maybe Art Deco, Inner Radiance or Love & Appreciation


Hello, i can't believe the price.  In slovenia are prices more expensive.


----------



## bellmar

Dynasty said:


> They all beautiful!
> Maybe Art Deco, Inner Radiance or Love & Appreciation



awwww. can't believe the prices. In slovenia are much more expensive. Look at my catalog.


----------



## Dynasty

bellmar said:


> Hello, i can't believe the price.  In slovenia are prices more expensive.





bellmar said:


> awwww. can't believe the prices. In slovenia are much more expensive. Look at my catalog.



Hi, the picture I posted it's rose gold plated and your catalog is solid yellow gold


----------



## iVALANI

Yeah that's rose gold, and besides Pandora prices should be the same everywhere.


----------



## Melora24

iVALANI said:


> Yeah that's rose gold, and besides Pandora prices should be the same everywhere.



Good luck with that  I tried to compare price in USD, EUR and GBP a while ago, and the difference can be gigantic!


----------



## dinamit

iVALANI said:


> Yeah that's rose gold, and besides Pandora prices should be the same everywhere.





Melora24 said:


> Good luck with that  I tried to compare price in USD, EUR and GBP a while ago, and the difference can be gigantic!



It's true, prices in theUK and US are very different, and also UK and Serbia for example. It does pay to buy abroad when the opportunity presents as UK tends to be more expensive. I often purchase Pandora from German websites or Other EU websites. Very few pieces from my collection are from a Pandora store. I am under the impression, though not 100% sure, that Asia is more expensive still.


----------



## dinamit

I have been admiring everyone's lovely bracelets and following the thread, but I am so time poor these days that I find it impossible to comment on individual posts. Keep up the pics ladies! Looking at all this eye candy is a lovely way to relax . And Missydora - so good to "see you" after all this time. How are you? Your pictures are making me want the blush muranos.


----------



## dinamit

aimeng said:


> I am very sad today! Cause I lost one PANDORA bracelet, and it is my favorite one, with the cherry clips , Minnie and Micky safety chain. THe purple Radiant Charm, the dragonfly charm, and the coach from Disney collection...... and one bell dangle, one Christmas ornament dangle!!!!!! I am so upset!!!!!!!


So sorry to hear this - like everyone said, I hope your bracelet makes its way back on to your wrist. Someone mentioned offering a reward; I think it's a good idea because if it was indeed taken, it might embarass the person and also warn others in the office. Just say somthing like, if found, please keave th bracelet on my desk and you can leave something in return.


----------



## iVALANI

Melora24 said:


> Good luck with that  I tried to compare price in USD, EUR and GBP a while ago, and the difference can be gigantic!



Really?  I had no idea.
When I compare prices in other European countries with my own, it's more or less the same.


----------



## alice87

pbnjam said:


> Here is my bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 3176988
> 
> 
> I just put together the charms I like and kept with mostly orange/ red/ blue. I want to make a winter holidays theme and a disney theme bracelet in the future. Do you gals like to fill it all the way or half? The bracelet does get very heavy.



You have alovely bracelet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!!! Be safe


Stunning! I love looking at your bracelet 


aimeng said:


> I am very sad today! Cause I lost one PANDORA bracelet, and it is my favorite one, with the cherry clips , Minnie and Micky safety chain. THe purple Radiant Charm, the dragonfly charm, and the coach from Disney collection...... and one bell dangle, one Christmas ornament dangle!!!!!! I am so upset!!!!!!!


Oh no!! I hope it's returned to you,  it would be heartbreaking if I lost mine or someone stole it.  If its taken from your office and no other public people come into contact there. I'm wondering if there is a thieving colleague or cleaner as someone mentioned up thread. 


pbnjam said:


> Here is my bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 3176988
> 
> 
> I just put together the charms I like and kept with mostly orange/ red/ blue. I want to make a winter holidays theme and a disney theme bracelet in the future. Do you gals like to fill it all the way or half? The bracelet does get very heavy.


Love your orange theme so happy vibrant looking


IHeartMinis said:


> View attachment 3177242
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Mouse set completed. I can't get my eyes off the limited edition M&M charms and the new bracelet. So I went to build a new set.
> My bracelet is bling bling now [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177244
> 
> 
> Cinderella set is done too. I added her Castle on this bracelet.



Spectacular and bling bracelet  true homeage to Mickey and Minnie ! I bet you get many people wanting to take a closer look


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> I have been admiring everyone's lovely bracelets and following the thread, but I am so time poor these days that I find it impossible to comment on individual posts. Keep up the pics ladies! Looking at all this eye candy is a lovely way to relax . And Missydora - so good to "see you" after all this time. How are you? Your pictures are making me want the blush muranos.



Hello dinamit I've missed you too, all the trials and tribulations ups and down  with trying to perfect our bracelets, and we all still at it?? It's never ending but we love it, its fun.  
This forum is brilliant for us like minded folks, we all understand each others angst and excitement.  Where others think maybe we a bit mad


----------



## Missydora

So in my Pandora madness well Blush crystal specifically  they've been  driving me  slightly crazy,  trying to find similar hue and colour. I have now took all my 4 Blush crystals to Pandora store, poor SA dealing with this crazy woman.  I've managed to get 2 purply ones and 2 more pinky purple ( can't describe the colour) I'm finally happy with it. Can put them all on a bracelet now,  silly me why didn't i just think of getting 2 of each colour rather than 3 of same and then do something later with the odd one. D here's finished bracelet.  Lovely daughter bought me the pave heart bead next to radiant charm, surprise gift when I went to visit her at university the other day. I'm very blessed.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Stunning! I love looking at your bracelet
> 
> Oh no!! I hope it's returned to you,  it would be heartbreaking if I lost mine or someone stole it.  If its taken from your office and no other public people come into contact there. I'm wondering if there is a thieving colleague or cleaner as someone mentioned up thread.
> 
> Love your orange theme so happy vibrant looking
> 
> 
> Spectacular and bling bracelet  true homeage to Mickey and Minnie ! I bet you get many people wanting to take a closer look



Thank you my dear&#128536;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> So in my Pandora madness well Blush crystal specifically  they've been  driving me  slightly crazy,  trying to find similar hue and colour. I have now took all my 4 Blush crystals to Pandora store, poor SA dealing with this crazy woman.  I've managed to get 2 purply ones and 2 more pinky purple ( can't describe the colour) I'm finally happy with it. Can put them all on a bracelet now,  silly me why didn't i just think of getting 2 of each colour rather than 3 of same and then do something later with the odd one. D here's finished bracelet.  Lovely daughter bought me the pave heart bead next to radiant charm, surprise gift when I went to visit her at university the other day. I'm very blessed.



Is stunning!!!!
The blush complete the gorgeous looking &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

I'm still working with mine, yesterday just added two more Royal Crown&#128522;


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Is stunning!!!!
> The blush complete the gorgeous looking &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> I'm still working with mine, yesterday just added two more Royal Crown&#128522;



Upload some pics


----------



## Dynasty

Here some pictures before and after added two more Royal Crown, I like to switched the morano between blue and blush to get different look


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Is stunning!!!!
> The blush complete the gorgeous looking &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> I'm still working with mine, yesterday just added two more Royal Crown&#128522;





Dynasty said:


> Here some pictures before and after added two more Royal Crown, I like to switched the morano between blue and blush to get different look



:coolpics: your bracelets are just breathtaking!! Drooling, both  equally stunning. They just so sophisticated looking  those sparkly spacers really add that extra pizzazz thanks for sharing


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty! so colorful. I don't fill mine.. too heavy, that said my oldest daughter does.. i think she has three now? the one is basically filled or needs a charm. It is HEAVY lol.. def not my route of choice.


Thanks HS! You're oldest daughter loves to shop. I bet you two have fun shopping trips together. 


IHeartMinis said:


> I know there is Disney park bangle at Disney world. I was recommended to use that but it was not comfortable.


So far I have a regular bangle and two charms on it. I like the look of a bangle. Definitely need to see how I feel with more charms. Thanks for info. I will have to plan my wants for my next WDW trip.


alice87 said:


> You have alovely bracelet. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! 


Missydora said:


> Love your orange theme so happy vibrant looking


Thanks! Orange is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Dynasty

pbnjam said:


> Here is my bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 3176988
> 
> 
> I just put together the charms I like and kept with mostly orange/ red/ blue. I want to make a winter holidays theme and a disney theme bracelet in the future. Do you gals like to fill it all the way or half? The bracelet does get very heavy.



Your bracelet is beautiful! Love the colors!!!
On the picture I like to see my bracelet not full but when I wear it I don't like to see the empty part of the bracelet 
so I decided to fill the empty spots slowly


----------



## Dynasty

IHeartMinis said:


> View attachment 3177242
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Mouse set completed. I can't get my eyes off the limited edition M&M charms and the new bracelet. So I went to build a new set.
> My bracelet is bling bling now [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177244
> 
> 
> Cinderella set is done too. I added her Castle on this bracelet.



Both bracelet so Gorgeous and bling bling&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> :coolpics: your bracelets are just breathtaking!! Drooling, both  equally stunning. They just so sophisticated looking  those sparkly spacers really add that extra pizzazz thanks for sharing



You are so sweet, Thank you!
Can't really tell when I added more because just the same charms.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> You are so sweet, Thank you!
> Can't really tell when I added more because just the same charms.



I think it's very effective having same charms, gives bracelet symmetry and has that perfect very polished look about it. I would love to be able to buy 2 of every charm, it so much more versatile to create designs having pairs.  I'm always trying to put pairs of charms mainly only spacers  and clips to try and put some balance into mine. I just don't have enough pairs of charms..  Hence my bracelet end up with a bit of everything but try and ground and balance with same or similar colour or its two tones.  Or same shaped beads. But mine when full can end up looking a bit eclectic, I'm contrained not enough similar looking beads to play with.  Also its quite frustrating the fact that I have many of Pandora old style design charms, I like some of the new ones but because the designs and size, they don't go that well with with them.  But I don't to waste my old charms.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> I think it's very effective having same charms, gives bracelet symmetry and has that perfect very polished look about it. I would love to be able to buy 2 of every charm, it so much more versatile to create designs having pairs.  I'm always trying to put pairs of charms mainly only spacers  and clips to try and put some balance into mine. I just don't have enough pairs of charms..  Hence my bracelet end up with a bit of everything but try and ground and balance with same or similar colour or its two tones.  Or same shaped beads. But mine when full can end up looking a bit eclectic, I'm contrained not enough similar looking beads to play with.  Also its quite frustrating the fact that I have many of Pandora old style design charms, I like some of the new ones but because the designs and size, they don't go that well with with them.  But I don't to waste my old charms.



I think you are very lucky to have those old charms, I was just admiring some on your bangle. I am sad that those are probably impossible to find and spend my time trying to buy the retired charms that I like. Whilst I appreciate some of the new designs, I believe there was more variety before - it seems all that is being launched currently are hearts, bows and sparkle. No problem with that, but it would be nice to see slightly more imaginative and elegant beads instead of just cutsey ones.

P.S. Totally agree of the symmetry, I prefer that polished look too (good description!) and whilst I don't have so many exact doubles on my current bracelets, I created symmetry using similar beads. Having said that, I just started a bracelet and for that one I am buying beads in pairs. I'll see how that one will work out.


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> Here some pictures before and after added two more Royal Crown, I like to switched the morano between blue and blush to get different look



Love the blush with the gold. Shame Pandora no longer sell Muranos with the gold cores, they would look stunning on your bracelet.

May I ask where you got the spacer on the left? It's retired and I've been trying to find one...


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> So in my Pandora madness well Blush crystal specifically  they've been  driving me  slightly crazy,  trying to find similar hue and colour. I have now took all my 4 Blush crystals to Pandora store, poor SA dealing with this crazy woman.  I've managed to get 2 purply ones and 2 more pinky purple ( can't describe the colour) I'm finally happy with it. Can put them all on a bracelet now,  silly me why didn't i just think of getting 2 of each colour rather than 3 of same and then do something later with the odd one. D here's finished bracelet.  Lovely daughter bought me the pave heart bead next to radiant charm, surprise gift when I went to visit her at university the other day. I'm very blessed.



Gorgeous! I was going to ask that you post a pic of your purpley gold bangle, but I see it has jad an update . I recently purchased two purple oval lights as I always remembered how good they looked on your bangle.  

You story re: the SA and choosing Muranos make me chuckle as I would be that same crazy lady, I obsess about detail too, but we just want our bracelets to be perfect! I want the blush Muranos even more now. The ones I saw in London were salmony colour and the ones back home are more dusky purpley. I hope I find the latter in theUK.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Hello dinamit I've missed you too, all the trials and tribulations ups and down  with trying to perfect our bracelets, and we all still at it?? It's never ending but we love it, its fun.
> This forum is brilliant for us like minded folks, we all understand each others angst and excitement.  Where others think maybe we a bit mad



Hellooo 

I went off Pandora for about six months or so as my collection grew quite a lot andI didn't want anything. However as of late that has changed and it was my birthday in the summer so I started playing again...The trials and tribulations indeed . I don't think my husband will ever understand, and I am puzzled by the addictive aspect of Pandora, but I guess it's the collector's mindset plusI havesome many bracelet ideas in my head! I need to go on a self imposed :ban:. If only I had the resolve...

Where is our dear Tabitha, the mother hen of this forum?


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I think it's very effective having same charms, gives bracelet symmetry and has that perfect very polished look about it. I would love to be able to buy 2 of every charm, it so much more versatile to create designs having pairs.  I'm always trying to put pairs of charms mainly only spacers  and clips to try and put some balance into mine. I just don't have enough pairs of charms..  Hence my bracelet end up with a bit of everything but try and ground and balance with same or similar colour or its two tones.  Or same shaped beads. But mine when full can end up looking a bit eclectic, I'm contrained not enough similar looking beads to play with.  Also its quite frustrating the fact that I have many of Pandora old style design charms, I like some of the new ones but because the designs and size, they don't go that well with with them.  But I don't to waste my old charms.



I really adore your two tone bracelet, you do great job to put them all together &#128525;
I'm not very good with create something like that so I figured just picked two charm I like the most and make them symmetry, much easier for me


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Love the blush with the gold. Shame Pandora no longer sell Muranos with the gold cores, they would look stunning on your bracelet.
> 
> May I ask where you got the spacer on the left? It's retired and I've been trying to find one...



I'm looking for the Muranos gold but the outlet near me they don't have the color I want, this Pandora outlet have many retired collection with very good discount.

The spacer on the left I got from the Pandora outlet


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> I'm looking for the Muranos gold but the outlet near me they don't have the color I want, this Pandora outlet have many retired collection with very good discount.
> 
> The spacer on the left I got from the Pandora outlet



You are lucky you have such a good outlet near you. Whereabouts in the US are you? We have one here in the UK that I know of, but they hardly have any stock. I went twice in the last month and was so disappointed.

Which colour gold Murano are you after? I have two clack ones but would love to get the black ones with the pupley/pinky swirls too.


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> You are lucky you have such a good outlet near you. Whereabouts in the US are you? We have one here in the UK that I know of, but they hardly have any stock. I went twice in the last month and was so disappointed.
> 
> Which colour gold Murano are you after? I have two clack ones but would love to get the black ones with the pupley/pinky swirls too.



It's about 2 hour drive from where I live, I never go there, I contacted them by phone to check what they have in stock and they shipped to me, only pay $20USD extra for shipping.
I live in Maryland.

I want this one:


----------



## Dynasty

They have this two here so maybe I will go with the blue?
Any suggestions?


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> It's about 2 hour drive from where I live, I never go there, I contacted them by phone to check what they have in stock and they shipped to me, only pay $20USD extra for shipping.
> I live in Maryland.
> 
> I want this one:



Ahh it's gorgeous, I hope you find it. I will let you know if I ever come across it. 

That is good that the outlet shipped to you; they don't do that here, heck they sometimes don't even pick up the phone to check stock availability. They are about an hour out of London so I go about once a year on the off chance they might have something interesting.


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> They have this two here so maybe I will go with the blue?
> Any suggestions?



That blue is very nice and fresh, different from the very vivid one but still lovely. I want a white one like that.


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Ahh it's gorgeous, I hope you find it. I will let you know if I ever come across it.
> 
> That is good that the outlet shipped to you; they don't do that here, heck they sometimes don't even pick up the phone to check stock availability. They are about an hour out of London so I go about once a year on the off chance they might have something interesting.



Yeah I hope someday I can find it.
Yes, please let me know if you see somewhere &#128536;

The outlet here they are very nice, they can go over every single thing people need and take order and payment by phone.


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> That blue is very nice and fresh, different from the very vivid one but still lovely. I want a white one like that.



Yes is very nice blue and I like the brown too, still can't decide which one I should get.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Gorgeous! I was going to ask that you post a pic of your purpley gold bangle, but I see it has jad an update . I recently purchased two purple oval lights as I always remembered how good they looked on your bangle.
> 
> You story re: the SA and choosing Muranos make me chuckle as I would be that same crazy lady, I obsess about detail too, but we just want our bracelets to be perfect! I want the blush Muranos even more now. The ones I saw in London were salmony colour and the ones back home are more dusky purpley. I hope I find the latter in theUK.



I'm quite partial to my older pandora charms they just seem more intricate and elegant in design lot more thought put in them plus Pandora used real gems in them days which to me really added that extra special ness about them that made them feel worth the extra money.   
Like you I went off Pandora for a few months, living abroad for 4 months in hot humid weather, I never wore my bracelet just plain bangle.  So when I came back and got back to my life's routine. I really missed that thing, personal indulgence, pass time or hobby that I find fun and have a slight passion for. Playing with beads:smile1 and enjoying the beauty of them.  It's not a passing phase to me because I like the creativeness and having ideas. It's all part of the fun.  When you have a fair few beads its nice to be able to come up with or try and evolve them into something a bit different. I'm glad you have re found the love for Pandora back. I completely understand how your mind works with Pandora its very much like mine.   You mention the pair of purple oval lights, I love them,  I will post a pic of them, on how I wear them later,  they really add that structured look to the bracelet.  Very good at giving that neat polished look when you have a pair.   Personally I like structured or the eclectic look just depends on the mood. 
Ps: yeah where is Tabitha?? Our mummy hen.  It's nice meeting old and new pandoraholics on here.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> It's about 2 hour drive from where I live, I never go there, I contacted them by phone to check what they have in stock and they shipped to me, only pay $20USD extra for shipping.
> I live in Maryland.
> 
> I want this one:



I like this one.  Or the black version of this one.  I wonder why Pandora stop making gold core muranoes?


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> I like this one.  Or the black version of this one.  I wonder why Pandora stop making gold core muranoes?



You mean these black ones? I also want the ones that have a vivid fuschia detailing but haven't been able to find them.

It seems that Pandora have opted for cheaper production and even wider mass market appeal as they have axed the gold core Muranos, just like the beads with diamonds etc. I miss all those pieces. Even the silver was more varied. I wish I started collecting years ago but luckily I began when some of these charms were still around.


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> You mean these black ones? I also want the ones that have a vivid fuschia detailing but haven't been able to find them.
> 
> It seems that Pandora have opted for cheaper production and even wider mass market appeal as they have axed the gold core Muranos, just like the beads with diamonds etc. I miss all those pieces. Even the silver was more varied. I wish I started collecting years ago but luckily I began when some of these charms were still around.



The black is beautiful too, your bracelet is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I like this one.  Or the black version of this one.  I wonder why Pandora stop making gold core muranoes?



I don't know either, to bad they not making them anymore.
Some retired on 2014


----------



## Dynasty

Found this online


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> You mean these black ones? I also want the ones that have a vivid fuschia detailing but haven't been able to find them.
> 
> It seems that Pandora have opted for cheaper production and even wider mass market appeal as they have axed the gold core Muranos, just like the beads with diamonds etc. I miss all those pieces. Even the silver was more varied. I wish I started collecting years ago but luckily I began when some of these charms were still around.



Yes those black ones on your bracelet   they look so prestigious in black I think its because also the gold core stands out more in black then any of the other colours.  I'm just looking at your gold charms they sooo nice and glam.  Some of Pandora designs I feel that although I like them but I'm a bit too old for them I can't carry them off like the younger generation can.  So I'm put off buying them.  But they look great,  fresh and modern, bang on trend but Im in need of designs that are intricate and have that timeless elegance.  There are a few in each collection they do but not enough.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Found this online


That's what I mean about timeless elegance they're all on that page  I miss those designs.  The black or red muranoe the gold seems to stand out more


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Found this online



I really like the peachy dangle and the blue one,  love the intricate gold work.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> That's what I mean about timeless elegance they're all on that page  I miss those designs.  The black or red muranoe the gold seems to stand out more





Missydora said:


> I really like the peachy dangle and the blue one,  love the intricate gold work.



They all very pretty, I only own the top left "Golden Radiance Diamond"


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> They all very pretty, I only own the top left "Golden Radiance Diamond"



I thought they look familiar you know I think the peachy goldy pearl dangle would go well with your blush crystals bracelet


----------



## Dynasty

Hi Ladies, I need some options
Which color of muranos is look better with gold charms?
Green, Blue or Brown?

I found this pictures online just for example to see how all the  muranos colors go with gold charms.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I thought they look familiar you know I think the peachy goldy pearl dangle would go well with your blush crystals bracelet




That is very good idea, I will try to find it


----------



## Pandoortje

Dynasty said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some options
> Which color of muranos is look better with gold charms?
> Green, Blue or Brown?
> 
> I found this pictures online just for example to see how all the  muranos colors go with gold charms.



Blue for me!


----------



## rose10

Dynasty said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some options
> Which color of muranos is look better with gold charms?
> Green, Blue or Brown?
> 
> I found this pictures online just for example to see how all the  muranos colors go with gold charms.



Love the green with the gold! And a darker blue would look nice too!


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some options
> Which color of muranos is look better with gold charms?
> Green, Blue or Brown?
> 
> I found this pictures online just for example to see how all the  muranos colors go with gold charms.



Well if you want a male  perspective  my husband said brown as he says it goes with the gold better.  I quite like the lime green its just so vibrant, depends if you find that too bright but it does look very vivid  quite a statement  piece plus looks great if you got darker skin tone


----------



## Dynasty

Thank you Ladies!

Just called them and the blue its gone!!!
Only green spiral, Brown spiral, red/orange spiral and Brown mystic

Here is pictures of Brown spiral and Brown mystic on the bracelet, I'm still waiting for green picture.
If go with Brown, which Brown is better, the spiral or the mystic?


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Thank you Ladies!
> 
> Just called them and the blue its gone!!!
> Only green spiral, Brown spiral, red/orange spiral and Brown mystic
> 
> Here is pictures of Brown spiral and Brown mystic on the bracelet, I'm still waiting for green picture.
> If go with Brown, which Brown is better, the spiral or the mystic?



That's nice of them send u pics of them  great service


----------



## Missydora

Dinimit- this is how I wear my purple oval lights  sometimes stacked.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Dynasty said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some options
> Which color of muranos is look better with gold charms?
> Green, Blue or Brown?
> 
> I found this pictures online just for example to see how all the  muranos colors go with gold charms.



First they all look good but i lean on the brown for my choice.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Missydora said:


> Dinimit- this is how I wear my purple oval lights  sometimes stacked.



that is so pretty! what a great idea.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> That's nice of them send u pics of them  great service



Yes they are very nice.
Never meet them in person but they always give me good service


----------



## Dynasty

HesitantShopper said:


> First they all look good but i lean on the brown for my choice.



Yes they all pretty and I think the brown is more natural for everyday &#128521;
Which brown do you like better, the spiral brown or mystic brown?


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Dinimit- this is how I wear my purple oval lights  sometimes stacked.



Very pretty!!!
They look different look without the blush&#128525;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Dynasty said:


> Yes they all pretty and I think the brown is more natural for everyday &#128521;
> Which brown do you like better, the spiral brown or mystic brown?



I prefer Mystic.


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> The black is beautiful too, your bracelet is gorgeous!!!



Thank you! Normally I have different clips on that one, the oxidised studded ones and I also got the moss two tone charm from the Autumn 2013 collection, which is already retired. I will post a new pic when time permits.



Dynasty said:


> Found this online



Thanks for that Dynasty. I want the first black purple murano from the left, maybe I will still find them if they were only retired last year.



Missydora said:


> Yes those black ones on your bracelet   they look so prestigious in black I think its because also the gold core stands out more in black then any of the other colours.  I'm just looking at your gold charms they sooo nice and glam.  Some of Pandora designs I feel that although I like them but I'm a bit too old for them I can't carry them off like the younger generation can.  So I'm put off buying them.  But they look great,  fresh and modern, bang on trend but Im in need of designs that are intricate and have that timeless elegance.  There are a few in each collection they do but not enough.



Thanks Missydora. I think gold and black combined is timeless. I also feel that the current charm offerings are 'young' but I think that's more a state of mind rather than a number - they are just not my style. Too cutsey.

For someone who thinks thet are a bit too old to wear certain beads, you have wonderfully youthful hands! 



Dynasty said:


> They all very pretty, I only own the top left "Golden Radiance Diamond"



It's lovely, you must enjoy it so much.


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some options
> Which color of muranos is look better with gold charms?
> Green, Blue or Brown?
> 
> I found this pictures online just for example to see how all the  muranos colors go with gold charms.





Missydora said:


> Well if you want a male  perspective  my husband said brown as he says it goes with the gold better.  I quite like the lime green its just so vibrant, depends if you find that too bright but it does look very vivid  quite a statement  piece plus looks great if you got darker skin tone





HesitantShopper said:


> First they all look good but i lean on the brown for my choice.





Dynasty said:


> Yes they all pretty and I think the brown is more natural for
> everyday &#128521;
> Which brown do you like better, the spiral brown or mystic brown?





HesitantShopper said:


> I prefer Mystic.



One more vote for brown and for mystic over spiral.
Missydora, it's so cool your husband has an opinion on stuff like this


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Dinimit- this is how I wear my purple oval lights  sometimes stacked.



I want your hands and your bracelet!  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeus! I love it.

Here are my purple lights in action, nowhere near as glamurous as yours. Maybe I will move hem one day but for now they are on the only cutsey bracelet that I have which is quite sentimental as it centres on my family. I find it quite infantile in a way but have grown very attached to it and my 7-year old loves it; he keeps telling people "this charm is me, this one is for my baby brother, the hears are mummy and daddy etc."


----------



## dinamit

The didn't attach for some reason. Here it is again.


----------



## Missydora

HesitantShopper said:


> that is so pretty! what a great idea.


Thank you for the compliment this is my muranoless bracelet.  It's less heavy without them that's for sure 


Dynasty said:


> Very pretty!!!
> They look different look without the blush&#128525;


It does sometimes feel a bit naked so to speak without the Blush especially when I've been wearing the crystals all week. Then suddenly not have them at all.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> One more vote for brown and for mystic over spiral.
> Missydora, it's so cool your husband has an opinion on stuff like this





dinamit said:


> The didn't attach for some reason. Here it is again.



Ha ha  yeah my hubby is very useful when it comes to Pandora sales online,  he has his iPad on the ready sticking everything he thinks I like into the basket just in case the site crashes or my tablet freezes. . And tells me if there's Pandora flash sales :lolots: 
I've never thought of putting oval lights more in the middle of the bracelet like yours, it looks right there too  I'm hoping to get the moss charm too if  it comes up. And I'm hoping to get some more oval lights.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Ha ha  yeah my hubby is very useful when it comes to Pandora sales online,  he has his iPad on the ready sticking everything he thinks I like into the basket just in case the site crashes or my tablet freezes. . And tells me if there's Pandora flash sales :lolots:
> I've never thought of putting oval lights more in the middle of the bracelet like yours, it looks right there too  I'm hoping to get the moss charm too if  it comes up. And I'm hoping to get some more oval lights.



What awesome husband! What Pandora sales, if you don't mind me asking? Does Republic of jewels still do them? I never know . 
You can find the moss charm in Bicester; I went in the last month. I also ordered a pair of clear oval lights for my new bracelet, the one with pairs, and will post a pic once they arrive.
The placement of the purple lights is random, they have nowhere else to go an the mo and I thought I would zhoosh up my silver.


----------



## dinamit

Here is the new bracelet. It is the one I purchased clear oval lights for and I will try them at the front. I also plan to get another galaxy charm for it and then who knows. I would like some fairly weighty silver beads for the sides to balance the heart at the front, but I am struggling to find from what's on offer. Any ideas?


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> What awesome husband! What Pandora sales, if you don't mind me asking? Does Republic of jewels still do them? I never know .
> You can find the moss charm in Bicester; I went in the last month. I also ordered a pair of clear oval lights for my new bracelet, the one with pairs, and will post a pic once they arrive.
> The placement of the purple lights is random, they have nowhere else to go an the mo and I thought I would zhoosh up my silver.



I've not been the bicester outlet yet. How much are the Pandora charms reduced by ?  I love the moss charm for its texture.  Sometimes there are Pandora flash sales on Achica, there was one about a month ago, but it wasn't that good , muranoes for £15 and string bracelets with the silver clasp set of 3 assorted colours for £25 I think it was, but there wasn't any nice charms. So not missed much.
Republic of Jewels have 70% sales at the same time when Pandora does the 50% ones in the new year so its really worth getting up early for that one!  I'm mainly looking out for gold and two tones would love that peachy dangly that dynasty put up on the page of gold retirement charms.  Talking about republic of Jewels they have a outlet bit on their website there's a few charms on there I wouldn't mind. But can't buy them if its the Ireland website in euros there so much cheaper they don't let you checkout if you have GB address. They have and English site with outlet but it don't have the same charms as the Ireland site. Just pendants and earrings


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Here is the new bracelet. It is the one I purchased clear oval lights for and I will try them at the front. I also plan to get another galaxy charm for it and then who knows. I would like some fairly weighty silver beads for the sides to balance the heart at the front, but I am struggling to find from what's on offer. Any ideas?



Wow you manage to get the midnight muranoes ?? Did you get them in the UK?


----------



## Dynasty

HesitantShopper said:


> I prefer Mystic.





dinamit said:


> One more vote for brown and for mystic over spiral.
> Missydora, it's so cool your husband has an opinion on stuff like this



Thank you Ladies 
I like the mystic too but the lady who helped me said when see it in person the mystic look so dark between the gold charm because of the brown with gold background in the mystic so I got the spiral for now and see how it is if not happy will get the mystic one.

They have very good deal this month from November 7-11 for all retired charms buy two get one for free


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Thank you! Normally I have different clips on that one, the oxidised studded ones and I also got the moss two tone charm from the Autumn 2013 collection, which is already retired. I will post a new pic when time permits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Dynasty. I want the first black purple murano from the left, maybe I will still find them if they were only retired last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Missydora. I think gold and black combined is timeless. I also feel that the current charm offerings are 'young' but I think that's more a state of mind rather than a number - they are just not my style. Too cutsey.
> 
> For someone who thinks thet are a bit too old to wear certain beads, you have wonderfully youthful hands!
> 
> 
> 
> It's lovely, you must enjoy it so much.



I'm sure with the different clips looks beautiful too!

I hope you still can find the moranos gold, Good Luck!

Yes I do enjoy the beauty of the Golden Radiance&#128540;


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> I want your hands and your bracelet!  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeus! I love it.
> 
> Here are my purple lights in action, nowhere near as glamurous as yours. Maybe I will move hem one day but for now they are on the only cutsey bracelet that I have which is quite sentimental as it centres on my family. I find it quite infantile in a way but have grown very attached to it and my 7-year old loves it; he keeps telling people "this charm is me, this one is for my baby brother, the hears are mummy and daddy etc."





dinamit said:


> The didn't attach for some reason. Here it is again.



That is so meaningful and beautiful


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Here is the new bracelet. It is the one I purchased clear oval lights for and I will try them at the front. I also plan to get another galaxy charm for it and then who knows. I would like some fairly weighty silver beads for the sides to balance the heart at the front, but I am struggling to find from what's on offer. Any ideas?



Wow...love it!!!
I want the bracelet like that too but I have to wait until my gold bracelet is done and go to next.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Wow you manage to get the midnight muranoes ?? Did you get them in the UK?



Yes, I searched for them for ages and was going to buy them from abroad but then found that Hugh Rice had some stock, which they didn't initially. Maybe they still have some.


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some options
> Which color of muranos is look better with gold charms?
> Green, Blue or Brown?
> 
> I found this pictures online just for example to see how all the  muranos colors go with gold charms.



Wow, that one with green muranos looks stunning!

Dinamit, Dynasty, Missydora I love your bracelets, so classy and gorgeous, all of them.


----------



## cindygenit

Missydora said:


> Dinimit- this is how I wear my purple oval lights  sometimes stacked.




I love the purple ovals but I only have one [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 

Lovely bracelets ladies!


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Yes, I searched for them for ages and was going to buy them from abroad but then found that Hugh Rice had some stock, which they didn't initially. Maybe they still have some.


They still some left??  thanks for telling me.  They impossible to find??  It must have been a relentless search for you. It's paid off as they are stunning!  I was thinking of getting 2 the same as yours and 2 blue fascinating iridescence they've just come out with I  think they will look good together. I'm still doing my homework.   I think on your bracelet maybe 2 clear sparkly inspiration spacers one each side of the heart charm at the front will look nice  


iVALANI said:


> Wow, that one with green muranos looks stunning!
> 
> Dinamit, Dynasty, Missydora I love your bracelets, so classy and gorgeous, all of them.


Thank you 


cindygenit said:


> I love the purple ovals but I only have one [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Lovely bracelets ladies!



I started off with 1 then when they said they were retiring them  went and bought another.  I wouldn't mind a pair in pink too. I have to wait till Pandora does their sales as most of the time they have old stock on there too.


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Wow, that one with green muranos looks stunning!
> 
> Dinamit, Dynasty, Missydora I love your bracelets, so classy and gorgeous, all of them.


Thank you 

Yes the green, blue and brown is the top three I like but I need to slow down for now, I spent to much from September, start from two bracelet and one bangle to all the charms I got now.
Good thing my husband did kill me yet...LOL!!!


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yes the green, blue and brown is the top three I like but I need to slow down for now, I spent to much from September, start from two bracelet and one bangle to all the charms I got now.
> Good thing my husband did kill me yet...LOL!!!



I think your hubby is very generous   mine is not let me allowed to buy all gold bracelet yet  unless I create my own little fund.


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> I'm sure with the different clips looks beautiful too!
> 
> I hope you still can find the moranos gold, Good Luck!
> 
> Yes I do enjoy the beauty of the Golden Radiance&#128540;



Thank you!

Here it is with the other clips and the moss charm (last one on the left), with the swirl clips transferred to my black leather. Need just one more charm on the right to complete this bracelet, any ideas ladies? 

Also on the lookout for another one of the gold spacers, please let me know if you come across it. Thanky!


----------



## dinamit

Also, since we are talking about the elusive beads we are searching for, has anyone come across the retired black and white zebra murano? I am looking for a third for this bracelet (to replace the white fascinating) and struggling


----------



## dinamit

iVALANI said:


> Wow, that one with green muranos looks stunning!
> 
> Dinamit, Dynasty, Missydora I love your bracelets, so classy and gorgeous, all of them.



Thanks iVALANI!



Missydora said:


> They still some left??  thanks for telling me.  They impossible to find??  It must have been a relentless search for you. It's paid off as they are stunning!  I was thinking of getting 2 the same as yours and 2 blue fascinating iridescence they've just come out with I  think they will look good together. I'm still doing my homework.   I think on your bracelet maybe 2 clear sparkly inspiration spacers one each side of the heart charm at the front will look nice



My pleasure . Did you get them? I also had the same idea when I saw the new fascinating irdescence muranos - they are stunning. In that case I would transfer to of the midnight muranos to my necklace, which is currently empty and crying for attention.



Missydora said:


> I think your hubby is very generous   mine is not let me allowed to buy all gold bracelet yet  unless I create my own little fund.



All the beads I buy are from my little fund, unless it's my birthday or Christmas, and then my hubby knows where to go or adds to my fund as in all honesty, I am not easy to shop for


----------



## iVALANI

dinamit said:


> Also, since we are talking about the elusive beads we are searching for, has anyone come across the retired black and white zebra murano? I am looking for a third for this bracelet (to replace the white fascinating) and struggling



I've never seen that murano in person, it's gorgeous. I hope you'll be able to find it.
But anyway, that white murano seems a bit out of place, I think a regular black one would blend so well, especially since it would be placed between the two gold charms.

This is my new murano. Instead of starting with my holiday bracelet I go and buy this green murano, no idea what I'll pair it with but I love it.


----------



## dinamit

A question to the many ladies on this forum who have more than one Pandora bracelet; how do you choose which one to wear on any given day? Do you pick to complement your outfit? Do you have a favourite? If so, how often do you wear the others? And how and where do you store your Pandora so that it's easily accessible in the morning rush?

Would love to hear everyone's Pandora habits so please share .


----------



## dinamit

iVALANI said:


> I've never seen that murano in person, it's gorgeous. I hope you'll be able to find it.
> But anyway, that white murano seems a bit out of place, I think a regular black one would blend so well, especially since it would be placed between the two gold charms.
> 
> This is my new murano. Instead of starting with my holiday bracelet I go and buy this green murano, no idea what I'll pair it with but I love it.



It is...I regret not buying them before they were retired as they really vary and I could have chosen good matches. Now I take whatever I can get, and these two are quite different; one has purpley shades and the other doesn't.

The white murano didnt't seem out of place before I added the other two muranos as it was the only one, and the white front was the focal point of the bracelet, but now it's there for the interim only.

I love your new murano, so fresh and dare I say romantic. I also bought beads on a whim just because I liked them without them really fitting in with my plans, but they always found a home 

I actually planed to start a green bracelet but somehow the midnight sparkly one happened instead...

P.S. I just thought that your new murano might look lovely with pandora rose. Is that what you had in mind?


----------



## cindygenit

dinamit said:


> A question to the many ladies on this forum who have more than one Pandora bracelet; how do you choose which one to wear on any given day? Do you pick to complement your outfit? Do you have a favourite? If so, how often do you wear the others? And how and where do you store your Pandora so that it's easily accessible in the morning rush?
> 
> Would love to hear everyone's Pandora habits so please share .




I choose the bracelet which suits the occasion/outfit normally. I wear two full bracelets (one on each wrist) and a bangle (on my left wrist) on a daily basis and I love it! I try to enjoy all my pandora bracelets equally. 

I have a silver and purple themed one which is my daily one, I wear that most since it does go with a lot of my office wear. Then on my other hand I wear either my pinky gold theme, my red Christmas theme, or green leather (daisy meadow themed) or my black leather (travel themed).

My pinky gold and red Christmas ones both have Christmas charms through it too, I can't resist buying festive charms! They are my favourite [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

I use a freebie pandora jewellery box to store all my Pandora


----------



## dinamit

Thanks cindygenit, now I feel like I have to see this in practice! 

I have to say that for some reason I never considered wearing a bracelet on each wrist; do you take the same size on both and do you wear a watch with the full bracelet? I would love to see pics.

I also got two tiers of the freebie Pandora jewellery box but I find it impractical as it has lots of room for individual charms but not for complete bracelets.


----------



## cindygenit

One bracelet is bigger than the other as I wanted to try a 19 cm bracelet (18 cm stretched is prefect on me). I am not sure what to do about it I feel like I made the wrong decision there going a bigger size. The 19 hasn't fully stretched yet and it already hands quite low!!! [emoji33].


----------



## cindygenit

Maybe if I wear a watch with the 19 that would work! The Pandora box I have is not two tiered, it's the one with the spaces at the back to hold your unused charms (it's a metal hanger), with lots of spaces for earrings and rings too


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Thanks iVALANI!
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure . Did you get them? I also had the same idea when I saw the new fascinating irdescence muranos - they are stunning. In that case I would transfer to of the midnight muranos to my necklace, which is currently empty and crying for attention.
> 
> 
> 
> All the beads I buy are from my little fund, unless it's my birthday or Christmas, and then my hubby knows where to go or adds to my fund as in all honesty, I am not easy to shop for



Your collection has grown significantly since last year  you have so many goldies now??? They go so well with the muranoes you have,  well chosen.  It's very classic and elegant looking black and gold. 
I'm still thinking about whether to get the midnight muranoes as I have never tried dark blue, not sure if it suits my skin tone. Going to see if the fascinating iridescence looks OK on my wrist first. I think the midnight muranoes look better with silver and sparkly charms than all the two tones I have so will mean me getting quite a few beads to complete the bracelet.  It's going to take ages and I'm wondering if I got the patience  and forgoing all the other beads I want to get.  I tend to buy new beads that I know will go with what I've already got you see.


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> I've never seen that murano in person, it's gorgeous. I hope you'll be able to find it.
> But anyway, that white murano seems a bit out of place, I think a regular black one would blend so well, especially since it would be placed between the two gold charms.
> 
> This is my new murano. Instead of starting with my holiday bracelet I go and buy this green murano, no idea what I'll pair it with but I love it.



That's a lovely looking muranoe I've never seen this version in green seen alot of pink ones, but that green is such a nice soft shade.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> A question to the many ladies on this forum who have more than one Pandora bracelet; how do you choose which one to wear on any given day? Do you pick to complement your outfit? Do you have a favourite? If so, how often do you wear the others? And how and where do you store your Pandora so that it's easily accessible in the morning rush?
> 
> Would love to hear everyone's Pandora habits so please share .



Luckily my bracelets go with majority of what I wear they are wardrobe friendly.  I tend to wear the same arrangement for 5 days before I change it.  Break up the monotony. Or start stacking. So far my favourite is my Blush crystals bracelet really enjoying them as they are colour changing from different angles and lighting, to the point its quite distracting but in a good way.   I still store my bracelet in the Pandora bracelet box along with all the loose beads.  I'm really bad I sleep with mine on    but I don't go to the bath shower with it on though.


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> One bracelet is bigger than the other as I wanted to try a 19 cm bracelet (18 cm stretched is prefect on me). I am not sure what to do about it I feel like I made the wrong decision there going a bigger size. The 19 hasn't fully stretched yet and it already hands quite low!!! [emoji33].
> 
> View attachment 3181099
> View attachment 3181100
> View attachment 3181102



Very nice looking stack!  I think bottom photo, bracelet does look like is hanging a bit low. If its hanging too low to the point it's bugging you are able to still exchange it?   If you put muranoes on,  it will hang less low though.   I bet your between sizes 18.5cm would be perfect for you  I'm between sizes too I need a 16.5cm ideally,  hence why  I have to wear mine very  full. Otherwise it hangs too low not  on a bangle but on the bracelet when it's slack loosened up. When I first started out with pandora  I had a 18cm bracelet far too big for me, I had to put 5 muranoes, wear it full before it felt right size for my wrist, but it weighed a ton


----------



## cindygenit

Missydora said:


> Very nice looking stack!  I think bottom photo, bracelet does look like is hanging a bit low. If its hanging too low to the point it's bugging you are able to still exchange it?   If you put muranoes on,  it will hang less low though.   I bet your between sizes 18.5cm would be perfect for you  I'm between sizes too I need a 16.5cm ideally,  hence why  I have to wear mine very  full. Otherwise it hangs too low not  on a bangle but on the bracelet when it's slack loosened up. When I first started out with pandora  I had a 18cm bracelet far too big for me, I had to put 5 muranoes, wear it full before it felt right size for my wrist, but it weighed a ton




Yeah i think I need to add muranos or exchange back to an 18 to be honest haha 

I saw a friend of mine wear hers quite low down and it looks so lovely on her but she did have muranos! I'm not a huge fan of muranos on the bracelets, I prefer them on the bangles (I don't know why)


----------



## cindygenit

Some size comparison pics ... I've never done this before so apologies if the pics aren't very good. The first pic shows my 7 year old bracelet vs my 2 month old. I love to wear the old one more it's more comfy around my wrist and it has stretched quite a bit .

The second is my 19 cm bracelet vs 19 cm bangle. I think the bangle with a few charms is my perfect fit or the 18 cm stretched with the bracelet not completely full. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

dinamit said:


> A question to the many ladies on this forum who have more than one Pandora bracelet; how do you choose which one to wear on any given day? Do you pick to complement your outfit? Do you have a favourite? If so, how often do you wear the others? And how and where do you store your Pandora so that it's easily accessible in the morning rush?
> 
> Would love to hear everyone's Pandora habits so please share .



I have many bracelets and beads (many not Pandora as I collect other brands too and mix) and I don't keep any combos together long term.  I might have up to 5 bracelets made up at a given time, sometimes just 1 or 2 made up, I usually wear 1-2 bracelets or bangles at a time.  I might wear a combo just once and then break it up due to wanting to use a bead on it for something else, or keep it together a week or 2.  I do tire of combos really quickly, but I never tire of individual beads.  Sometimes I make up bracelets at night while watching TV or something, or I do make them up in the mornings too, I have gotten pretty quick at doing it.  I keep everything in 3 boxes so it's easy to grab and find-one for empty bracelets and murano groups in small plastic bags, one for all my metal beads, and one for muranos that has charms rods (I now have too many muranos to fit in this box so that's why some are with the bracelets now).


----------



## iVALANI

dinamit said:


> It is...I regret not buying them before they were retired as they really vary and I could have chosen good matches. Now I take whatever I can get, and these two are quite different; one has purpley shades and the other doesn't.
> 
> The white murano didnt't seem out of place before I added the other two muranos as it was the only one, and the white front was the focal point of the bracelet, but now it's there for the interim only.
> 
> I love your new murano, so fresh and dare I say romantic. I also bought beads on a whim just because I liked them without them really fitting in with my plans, but they always found a home
> 
> I actually planed to start a green bracelet but somehow the midnight sparkly one happened instead...
> 
> P.S. I just thought that your new murano might look lovely with pandora rose. Is that what you had in mind?



I would love to get my hands on some of the rose gold charms but I will have to wait until I go abroad or purchase them online as we don't have them here.
I got the green murano at that jewelry store I told you about. 



cindygenit said:


> One bracelet is bigger than the other as I wanted to try a 19 cm bracelet (18 cm stretched is prefect on me). I am not sure what to do about it I feel like I made the wrong decision there going a bigger size. The 19 hasn't fully stretched yet and it already hands quite low!!! [emoji33].
> 
> View attachment 3181099
> View attachment 3181100
> View attachment 3181102



I have the exact same problem. I am waiting for my oxy (18) to stretch and my regular siver bracelet (19) sits quite low on my wrist, even when it's full. I hope it won't stretch too much.  Because that would mean I'd be able to slide it off my wrist and that would NOT be good. 



Missydora said:


> That's a lovely looking muranoe I've never seen this version in green seen alot of pink ones, but that green is such a nice soft shade.



Thanks Missydora. I don't think I've ever seen it before, it's discontinued.



cindygenit said:


> Some size comparison pics ... I've never done this before so apologies if the pics aren't very good. The first pic shows my 7 year old bracelet vs my 2 month old. I love to wear the old one more it's more comfy around my wrist and it has stretched quite a bit .
> 
> The second is my 19 cm bracelet vs 19 cm bangle. I think the bangle with a few charms is my perfect fit or the 18 cm stretched with the bracelet not completely full.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3181244
> View attachment 3181245



Lovely pics! 

Regarding dinamit's question, I either wear the full bracelet on its own or the oxy with maximum 7-8 charms, or I wear them both half-filled with charms, as I am doing today, see pics below. I also never tried wearing them on both wrists or with a watch.


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> Some size comparison pics ... I've never done this before so apologies if the pics aren't very good. The first pic shows my 7 year old bracelet vs my 2 month old. I love to wear the old one more it's more comfy around my wrist and it has stretched quite a bit .
> 
> The second is my 19 cm bracelet vs 19 cm bangle. I think the bangle with a few charms is my perfect fit or the 18 cm stretched with the bracelet not completely full.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3181244
> View attachment 3181245


So in first pic both are 18cm? The bracelet on the left has really stretched a bit!. Is it 19cm now?.  I bet its annoying on one hand having to wait till the 18cn stretch a bit for it to feel comfy and the worrying whether the 19cm will stretch too much.  19cm bangle ideal, but I know a lot of people don't like the feel of it full as the shapes too rigid doesn't mold the wrist. I'm kind of like the opposite i like the roundness structure when full.  It's whatever your comfortable with that matters I love your pink and gold creation photo 1 bracelet on the left goes so well with the very glam clasp.


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> I would love to get my hands on some of the rose gold charms but I will have to wait until I go abroad or purchase them online as we don't have them here.
> I got the green murano at that jewelry store I told you about.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the exact same problem. I am waiting for my oxy (18) to stretch and my regular siver bracelet (19) sits quite low on my wrist, even when it's full. I hope it won't stretch too much.  Because that would mean I'd be able to slide it off my wrist and that would NOT be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Missydora. I don't think I've ever seen it before, it's discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics!
> 
> Regarding dinamit's question, I either wear the full bracelet on its own or the oxy with maximum 7-8 charms, or I wear them both half-filled with charms, as I am doing today, see pics below. I also never tried wearing them on both wrists or with a watch.


Wow! It looks so edgy stacked with how you've done it.


----------



## alice87

Missydora said:


> Dinimit- this is how I wear my purple oval lights  sometimes stacked.



I love the bangles idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Missydora

alice87 said:


> I love the bangles idea. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Alice, I love  bangles, so much different looks can be done with them. It really re ignited my love for Pandora when they came out with it.


----------



## Missydora

This is how I wore mine today. Illustrates how low it hangs down my hand. It's about as far as I like it to go.


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora, for me, this is the perfect positioning of the bracelet. 
Even when completely full, my 19 definitely hangs lower than that. And it still hasn't stretched. 
But there is no way for me to have an 18 completely full without the charms making imprints on my wrist and the bracelet feeling uncomfortably tight, which I hate. I am definitely something in between, 18.5 would be perfect I guess, if they had that.


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here it is with the other clips and the moss charm (last one on the left), with the swirl clips transferred to my black leather. Need just one more charm on the right to complete this bracelet, any ideas ladies?
> 
> Also on the lookout for another one of the gold spacers, please let me know if you come across it. Thanky!



Both clip looks very pretty!!!
Maybe one of this charms is good to add on the right?

And definitely if I see the gold spacers will let you know


----------



## Dynasty

cindygenit said:


> One bracelet is bigger than the other as I wanted to try a 19 cm bracelet (18 cm stretched is prefect on me). I am not sure what to do about it I feel like I made the wrong decision there going a bigger size. The 19 hasn't fully stretched yet and it already hands quite low!!! [emoji33].
> 
> View attachment 3181099
> View attachment 3181100
> View attachment 3181102



From your first picture the top one is bracelet and bottom is bangle?

One thing I noticed between bracelet and bangle is the bangle always is bigger compared to bracelet even they are the same size.
Here is my picture of bracelet and bangle, both is 19!!!

But your last picture, the bracelet it is looks big on you


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> I would love to get my hands on some of the rose gold charms but I will have to wait until I go abroad or purchase them online as we don't have them here.
> I got the green murano at that jewelry store I told you about.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the exact same problem. I am waiting for my oxy (18) to stretch and my regular siver bracelet (19) sits quite low on my wrist, even when it's full. I hope it won't stretch too much.  Because that would mean I'd be able to slide it off my wrist and that would NOT be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Missydora. I don't think I've ever seen it before, it's discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics!
> 
> Regarding dinamit's question, I either wear the full bracelet on its own or the oxy with maximum 7-8 charms, or I wear them both half-filled with charms, as I am doing today, see pics below. I also never tried wearing them on both wrists or with a watch.



Your stack totally is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> This is how I wore mine today. Illustrates how low it hangs down my hand. It's about as far as I like it to go.



I love your two tone bangle with the blush is the BEST!!! BEAUTIFUL as always&#128525;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora and Ladies,
Don't you think my blush look brown instead pink blush???
This is natural sunlight picture I took this morning around 10am, I like the one similar to what Missydora got&#128560;


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Missydora and Ladies,
> 
> Don't you think my blush look brown instead pink blush???
> 
> This is natural sunlight picture I took this morning around 10am, I like the one similar to what Missydora got[emoji27]




Yes, they do look like a soft Carmel color, but it's really lovely next to the yellow gold! [emoji7]


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> Yes, they do look like a soft Carmel color, but it's really lovely next to the yellow gold! [emoji7]



Yes, I agree! They look good next to gold, Thank you.
But the color way to different for being a pink blush.

I hope can find at least two more with different shade this time, more pinkish.


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> From your first picture the top one is bracelet and bottom is bangle?
> 
> One thing I noticed between bracelet and bangle is the bangle always is bigger compared to bracelet even they are the same size.
> Here is my picture of bracelet and bangle, both is 19!!!
> 
> But your last picture, the bracelet it is looks big on you



Great comparison, good to know. 



Dynasty said:


> Your stack totally is BEAUTIFUL!!!



Thanks so much. 

The blush muranos are indeed a shade of light brown in your pic but that's what makes them so beautiful, the fact that they change shades from warm rose to brownish rose, depending on the light. I think they're quite unique and pretty.


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Great comparison, good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> The blush muranos are indeed a shade of light brown in your pic but that's what makes them so beautiful, the fact that they change shades from warm rose to brownish rose, depending on the light. I think they're quite unique and pretty.



They are beautiful and unique, the two I got now even inside the house ( in person ) still doesn't look pink blush but I still love it.

It's good to know so for anyone that planning to buy this blush need to make sure with shade they want.


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> Missydora, for me, this is the perfect positioning of the bracelet.
> Even when completely full, my 19 definitely hangs lower than that. And it still hasn't stretched.
> But there is no way for me to have an 18 completely full without the charms making imprints on my wrist and the bracelet feeling uncomfortably tight, which I hate. I am definitely something in between, 18.5 would be perfect I guess, if they had that.



You have my sympathy, I know what you you mean the extra 0.5 cm small as it seems makes a huge difference. I remember having the 18cm bracelet that was too big for me. It was hanging too low so that when I was driving it would annoy me when I was changing the gears as it was banging on the gear stick.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Missydora and Ladies,
> Don't you think my blush look brown instead pink blush???
> This is natural sunlight picture I took this morning around 10am, I like the one similar to what Missydora got&#128560;



I think your Blush crystal shade really suits your gold!  It looks so harmonious together.  These Blush crystals sent me a bit crazy hope it's not sending you the same way too .  Mine definatley has this purply tinge to it, I have 2 that are like that and 2 that are a bit more rosier but they kind of all go together.  It's the only way I could find a set that go together.  I can honestly say I have never took so much time and energy searching.  The Pandora store I went to in the next city luckily had about 20 for me to look at. I've never seen so many variation in colour.  Most of them are in the orangey peachy shade,  some darker and lighter or orangier.  I was making  2 piles yes and no pile . The no pile had 18 Blush crystals that didn't go with mine and it literally came down to the last 2 left hat had this rosier berry shade, so got them 2 to match the purply pink ones.  On a dull day I think mine do look maybe 2 shades lighter than yours.  But mine do change colour alot dependent on angle and lighting.


----------



## Missydora

So this is my blush crystal on a dull gloomy UK weather. It's kind of a berry colour.


----------



## cindygenit

T


Missydora said:


> This is how I wore mine today. Illustrates how low it hangs down my hand. It's about as far as I like it to go.




The position is perfect in my opinion, mine hangs about 1 cm lower than where you have it now


----------



## Mcandy

Anyone bought the new limited edition mickey and minnie charm? Its mickey/ minnie head covered with cz...do you like it?


----------



## Mcandy

Missydora said:


> This is how I wore mine today. Illustrates how low it hangs down my hand. It's about as far as I like it to go.



Oh you mix gold and silver.thats nice. I wanted to do that too but i find their gold too expensive. Its so tiny and the price is outrageous!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I think your Blush crystal shade really suits your gold!  It looks so harmonious together.  These Blush crystals sent me a bit crazy hope it's not sending you the same way too .  Mine definatley has this purply tinge to it, I have 2 that are like that and 2 that are a bit more rosier but they kind of all go together.  It's the only way I could find a set that go together.  I can honestly say I have never took so much time and energy searching.  The Pandora store I went to in the next city luckily had about 20 for me to look at. I've never seen so many variation in colour.  Most of them are in the orangey peachy shade,  some darker and lighter or orangier.  I was making  2 piles yes and no pile . The no pile had 18 Blush crystals that didn't go with mine and it literally came down to the last 2 left hat had this rosier berry shade, so got them 2 to match the purply pink ones.  On a dull day I think mine do look maybe 2 shades lighter than yours.  But mine do change colour alot dependent on angle and lighting.


 I can imagine how that can make you go crazy, you really are lucky can manage to got all 4 with the closest shades

I love the blush I got now like you and anyone said that look nice with the gold but taking about "Blush pink" mine is totally off color, in different lighting mine look little lighter color but still with brown/caramel shade.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> So this is my blush crystal on a dull gloomy UK weather. It's kind of a berry colour.



Yeah, yours is beautiful berry color&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## agpthng

iVALANI said:


> I would love to get my hands on some of the rose gold charms but I will have to wait until I go abroad or purchase them online as we don't have them here.
> I got the green murano at that jewelry store I told you about.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the exact same problem. I am waiting for my oxy (18) to stretch and my regular siver bracelet (19) sits quite low on my wrist, even when it's full. I hope it won't stretch too much.  Because that would mean I'd be able to slide it off my wrist and that would NOT be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Missydora. I don't think I've ever seen it before, it's discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics!
> 
> Regarding dinamit's question, I either wear the full bracelet on its own or the oxy with maximum 7-8 charms, or I wear them both half-filled with charms, as I am doing today, see pics below. I also never tried wearing them on both wrists or with a watch.



Dinamit - I have one, my first one, that I am working on building, wear it everyday.


----------



## Missydora

Mcandy said:


> Oh you mix gold and silver.thats nice. I wanted to do that too but i find their gold too expensive. Its so tiny and the price is outrageous!



Thanks I was lucky I got my little goldies on pandora sales that they do twice a year. I would like more though so going to have to wait


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Yeah, yours is beautiful berry color&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


I know what you mean about them calling it "blush pink" as I don't see it either?? According to manageress at pandora store I went to, she said the correct colour is the more orangey shade one. As the new batch they got are those shade,  it's basically the odd one I had,  few pages back, if you remember it's lovely,  but still it's not got any pink in it or being the first thing you see its more goldy orange.   Mine are just the weirdest crystals,  they are strange!!  colour wise.  It's all dependent on lighting.  Which in way is what I love about them it's like having a different bracelet through the day without the hassle of changing the muranoes


----------



## Missydora

This is in dark day light


----------



## Missydora

This is in semi bright daylight


----------



## Missydora

This is with lights on in the room.  I would also second if you ladies buy these blush crystals to look at them in person.  Dynasty I think my 1st photo looks a bit like yours.


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I know what you mean about them calling it "blush pink" as I don't see it either?? According to manageress at pandora store I went to, she said the correct colour is the more orangey shade one. As the new batch they got are those shade,  it's basically the odd one I had,  few pages back, if you remember it's lovely,  but still it's not got any pink in it or being the first thing you see its more goldy orange.   Mine are just the weirdest crystals,  they are strange!!  colour wise.  It's all dependent on lighting.  Which in way is what I love about them it's like having a different bracelet through the day without the hassle of changing the muranoes





Missydora said:


> This is in dark day light





Missydora said:


> This is in semi bright daylight





Missydora said:


> This is with lights on in the room.  I would also second if you ladies buy these blush crystals to look at them in person.  Dynasty I think my 1st photo looks a bit like yours.



I do remember your odd one, is very pretty!!!

Thank you for sharing all this pictures, so Gorgeous!!!
Very cool and unique!!!

Yes, the first picture look similar shade to mine.


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> This is with lights on in the room.  I would also second if you ladies buy these blush crystals to look at them in person.  Dynasty I think my 1st photo looks a bit like yours.



All four of your Murano's look gorgeous!! Pretty bangle! I think you are making everyone on here lust for the purply Blush Muranos like yours


----------



## HesitantShopper

Missydora said:


> So this is my blush crystal on a dull gloomy UK weather. It's kind of a berry colour.



Very pretty!


----------



## rose10

Sharing my Pandora....I wanted it to be a strictly two tone bracelet, but the two tone charms that i love are either already on there or retired. So this is what i came up with. Each charm has a meaning for me and even though it is not all two tone, its special to me. At the very end i want to put the Abundance of love winter 2015 two tone charm and it will be finished! It does not look like it but there is room to put the safety chain on too and i will be using my Love Connection silver chain.


----------



## rose10

Here is a close up of the individual charms on there...


----------



## rose10

Anothe close up..


----------



## rose10

My almost finished Two Tone Pandora! Let me know what you think ladies!!


----------



## hillaryhath

New subtle stack to accomodate my new T&Co silver cuff... The crown charm was actually one of my first two charms that I bought at Pandora over a year ago, but it got lost on Christmas when I took it off to put on one of the charms I got as a gift that day.  So I finally replaced it last week and used some of those rubber clip holders Pandora gives out to hold these charms in place on triple leather bracelet.  I think I might buy another triple just to wear by itself so that I don't have to keep assembling and un-assembing them.

My other bracelets as of now... the themes are My Favorite Animals and a Few Of My Favorite Things, haha.  The dog, Moneybag, and Elephant are new.  I'm gonna wear a bracelet on my left hand with my Apple Watch when I finally get my replacement one back from the AppleCare/The Genius Bar.





I bought a Rose bracelet with rose clips and a rose heart with CZs too but I'm returning it, as much as I like it.  I rarely wear rose gold and its just too expensive to have taking up room in my jewelry box.  I'm deciding on one more charm to help weigh down my Favorite Things bracelet though!


----------



## Dynasty

rose10 said:


> My almost finished Two Tone Pandora! Let me know what you think ladies!!



So lovely bracelet, Beautiful&#128525;


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> Missydora





Dynasty said:


> I do remember your odd one, is very pretty!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing all this pictures, so Gorgeous!!!
> Very cool and unique!!!
> 
> Yes, the first picture look similar shade to mine.





rose10 said:


> All four of your Murano's look gorgeous!! Pretty bangle! I think you are making everyone on here lust for the purply Blush Muranos like yours





HesitantShopper said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you everyone  I feel I've done a in depth review of the Blush crystals over the last 2 weeks .


----------



## rose10

Dynasty said:


> So lovely bracelet, Beautiful&#128525;



Thank You!!   I was unsure of the clips on it and had a silly notion that my two tone bracelet needed to have all two tone charms on it...but its not really about that i realized, its what makes you happy and charms that hold special memories/meaning irrespective of what materials they are made from.


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> My almost finished Two Tone Pandora! Let me know what you think ladies!!



Your two tone is so lovely! I love two tones is my favourite, I have 5 charms same as you  Im also going to get the white pearly version of the abundance of love when it's out in the uk it looks gorgeous on real life photos.  But heard it will be available in UK as part of Valantines collection  hope not otherwise going to have to wait.


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> Your two tone is so lovely! I love two tones is my favourite, I have 5 charms same as you  Im also going to get the white pearly version of the abundance of love when it's out in the uk it looks gorgeous on real life photos.  But heard it will be available in UK as part of Valantines collection  hope not otherwise going to have to wait.



Thank You!! I hope it's available sooner in the UK, although i have not seen it in person, from the photos i already love the 2015 Abundance of Love charm! Curious, about the two tones we have in common?


----------



## Missydora

hillaryhath said:


> New subtle stack to accomodate my new T&Co silver cuff... The crown charm was actually one of my first two charms that I bought at Pandora over a year ago, but it got lost on Christmas when I took it off to put on one of the charms I got as a gift that day.  So I finally replaced it last week and used some of those rubber clip holders Pandora gives out to hold these charms in place on triple leather bracelet.  I think I might buy another triple just to wear by itself so that I don't have to keep assembling and un-assembing them.
> 
> My other bracelets as of now... the themes are My Favorite Animals and a Few Of My Favorite Things, haha.  The dog, Moneybag, and Elephant are new.  I'm gonna wear a bracelet on my left hand with my Apple Watch when I finally get my replacement one back from the AppleCare/The Genius Bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Rose bracelet with rose clips and a rose heart with CZs too but I'm returning it, as much as I like it.  I rarely wear rose gold and its just too expensive to have taking up room in my jewelry box.  I'm deciding on one more charm to help weigh down my Favorite Things bracelet though!



Good looking stack wish I could wear the  leathers,  my wrist are too small for them


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> Thank You!! I hope it's available sooner in the UK, although i have not seen it in person, from the photos i already love the 2015 Abundance of Love charm! Curious, about the two tones we have in common?



I have the frog, Purse, teddy, abundance of love and the heart with the gold heart in the middle  same as you, they all represent my family the frog being my hubby


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> I have the frog, Purse, teddy, abundance of love and the heart with the gold heart in the middle  same as you, they all represent my family the frog being my hubby



Awww! The teddy represents my brother (lives in the same country as you), abundance of love - my marriage, purse - my love for handbags and the fact i love saving and see my money grow, the heart - my mum and finally the frog - my hubby( the literal meaning of my name is a flower, and the frog has the petals engraved on its back, it was a must have!). Pandora does it's two tones nicely, i wish i had started with Pandora earlier, missed the boat on some lovely two tones...


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> Awww! The teddy represents my brother (lives in the same country as you), abundance of love - my marriage, purse - my love for handbags and the fact i love saving and see my money grow, the heart - my mum and finally the frog - my hubby( the literal meaning of my name is a flower, and the frog has the petals engraved on its back, it was a must have!). Pandora does it's two tones nicely, i wish i had started with Pandora earlier, missed the boat on some lovely two tones...



You have same meaning's on some of your two tones same as mine. I too love the frog!! He's so sweet got a smiley face.  Hes always placed centre of my two tone bracelet. I'm avid collector of their two tones,  it's a shame they retire so many,  agree Pandora does nice two tones.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> I've not been the bicester outlet yet. How much are the Pandora charms reduced by ?  I love the moss charm for its texture.  Sometimes there are Pandora flash sales on Achica, there was one about a month ago, but it wasn't that good , muranoes for £15 and string bracelets with the silver clasp set of 3 assorted colours for £25 I think it was, but there wasn't any nice charms. So not missed much.
> Republic of Jewels have 70% sales at the same time when Pandora does the 50% ones in the new year so its really worth getting up early for that one!  I'm mainly looking out for gold and two tones would love that peachy dangly that dynasty put up on the page of gold retirement charms.  Talking about republic of Jewels they have a outlet bit on their website there's a few charms on there I wouldn't mind. But can't buy them if its the Ireland website in euros there so much cheaper they don't let you checkout if you have GB address. They have and English site with outlet but it don't have the same charms as the Ireland site. Just pendants and earrings



I realise I didn't answer this one!

Thanks for the tips Missydora. I have purchased from the RoJ outlet but missed out on the sales sadly. Might sign up to Achica. Not sure if there are any other membership sites that have Pandora sales?

Re: Bicester; it's a bit hit n miss. I went with a friend near Xmas time in 2014 and they had quite a good selection of gold charms and gold spacers from £36. All I bought was one gold spacer (I'm still looking for another to have a pair)! They also bunch up charms and bracelets and sell them that way for less. Anyway, hubby took me there for a b-day treat about a month ago and it was so disappointing. They didn't have much stock at all and were impossible to get hold of on the phone beforehand. Those who wished to buy the yellow or white gold pod rings and earrings would have done well, but in general not much choice. Still, I managed to buy these (had the leather bracelet already minus the charms) and got the Moss charm as a freebie for buying the necklace.

Discounts are good and as long as they get more stock in the lead up to Xmas, it will be worth the visit. There were so many charms retired this year, I was really hoping to see them at Bicester.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> This is how I wore mine today. Illustrates how low it hangs down my hand. It's about as far as I like it to go.





Dynasty said:


> From your first picture the top one is bracelet and bottom is bangle?
> 
> One thing I noticed between bracelet and bangle is the bangle always is bigger compared to bracelet even they are the same size.
> Here is my picture of bracelet and bangle, both is 19!!!
> 
> But your last picture, the bracelet it is looks big on you





Dynasty said:


> Missydora and Ladies,
> Don't you think my blush look brown instead pink blush???
> This is natural sunlight picture I took this morning around 10am, I like the one similar to what Missydora got&#128560;





Missydora said:


> This is in dark day light





rose10 said:


> Anothe close up..





hillaryhath said:


> New subtle stack to accomodate my new T&Co silver cuff... The crown charm was actually one of my first two charms that I bought at Pandora over a year ago, but it got lost on Christmas when I took it off to put on one of the charms I got as a gift that day.  So I finally replaced it last week and used some of those rubber clip holders Pandora gives out to hold these charms in place on triple leather bracelet.  I think I might buy another triple just to wear by itself so that I don't have to keep assembling and un-assembing them.
> 
> My other bracelets as of now... the themes are My Favorite Animals and a Few Of My Favorite Things, haha.  The dog, Moneybag, and Elephant are new.  I'm gonna wear a bracelet on my left hand with my Apple Watch when I finally get my replacement one back from the AppleCare/The Genius Bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Rose bracelet with rose clips and a rose heart with CZs too but I'm returning it, as much as I like it.  I rarely wear rose gold and its just too expensive to have taking up room in my jewelry box.  I'm deciding on one more charm to help weigh down my Favorite Things bracelet though!



Such pretty bracelets and heavenly combinations ladies! This thread has seen some serious eyecandy over the weekend


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Your collection has grown significantly since last year  you have so many goldies now??? They go so well with the muranoes you have,  well chosen.  It's very classic and elegant looking black and gold.
> I'm still thinking about whether to get the midnight muranoes as I have never tried dark blue, not sure if it suits my skin tone. Going to see if the fascinating iridescence looks OK on my wrist first. I think the midnight muranoes look better with silver and sparkly charms than all the two tones I have so will mean me getting quite a few beads to complete the bracelet.  It's going to take ages and I'm wondering if I got the patience  and forgoing all the other beads I want to get.  I tend to buy new beads that I know will go with what I've already got you see.



I got the goldies with black detail (x2) during the winter sales in 2014 and had one of the gold chsins gifted to me for Christmas whilst I got the other half price. The rest are from 2013. It all adds up. Like you, I wait for the opportunity to get them; I bought a couple at good prices at the Heathrow Duty Free believe it or not!


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> I realise I didn't answer this one!
> 
> Thanks for the tips Missydora. I have purchased from the RoJ outlet but missed out on the sales sadly. Might sign up to Achica. Not sure if there are any other membership sites that have Pandora sales?
> 
> Re: Bicester; it's a bit hit n miss. I went with a friend near Xmas time in 2014 and they had quite a good selection of gold charms and gold spacers from £36. All I bought was one gold spacer (I'm still looking for another to have a pair)! They also bunch up charms and bracelets and sell them that way for less. Anyway, hubby took me there for a b-day treat about a month ago and it was so disappointing. They didn't have much stock at all and were impossible to get hold of on the phone beforehand. Those who wished to buy the yellow or white gold pod rings and earrings would have done well, but in general not much choice. Still, I managed to buy these (had the leather bracelet already minus the charms) and got the Moss charm as a freebie for buying the necklace.
> 
> Discounts are good and as long as they get more stock in the lead up to Xmas, it will be worth the visit. There were so many charms retired this year, I was really hoping to see them at Bicester.



My Oldest daughter moved to Harrow in London 2 months ago, I'm thinking of going to Bicester enroute when I go visit her.  I live literally over the road from one of those designer brand, outlet village.  I so wish they would sell Pandora.  You've picked up some nice rare pieces


----------



## dinamit

cindygenit said:


> I choose the bracelet which suits the occasion/outfit normally. I wear two full bracelets (one on each wrist) and a bangle (on my left wrist) on a daily basis and I love it! I try to enjoy all my pandora bracelets equally.
> 
> I have a silver and purple themed one which is my daily one, I wear that most since it does go with a lot of my office wear. Then on my other hand I wear either my pinky gold theme, my red Christmas theme, or green leather (daisy meadow themed) or my black leather (travel themed).
> 
> My pinky gold and red Christmas ones both have Christmas charms through it too, I can't resist buying festive charms! They are my favourite
> 
> I use a freebie pandora jewellery box to store all my Pandora





Missydora said:


> Luckily my bracelets go with majority of what I wear they are wardrobe friendly.  I tend to wear the same arrangement for 5 days before I change it.  Break up the monotony. Or start stacking. So far my favourite is my Blush crystals bracelet really enjoying them as they are colour changing from different angles and lighting, to the point its quite distracting but in a good way. I still store my bracelet in the Pandora bracelet box along with all the loose beads.  I'm really bad I sleep with mine on    but I don't go to the bath shower with it on though.





DreamingBeauty said:


> I have many bracelets and beads (many not Pandora as I collect other brands too and mix) and I don't keep any combos together long term.  I might have up to 5 bracelets made up at a given time, sometimes just 1 or 2 made up, I usually wear 1-2 bracelets or bangles at a time.  I might wear a combo just once and then break it up due to wanting to use a bead on it for something else, or keep it together a week or 2.  I do tire of combos really quickly, but I never tire of individual beads.  Sometimes I make up bracelets at night while watching TV or something, or I do make them up in the mornings too, I have gotten pretty quick at doing it.  I keep everything in 3 boxes so it's easy to grab and find-one for empty bracelets and murano groups in small plastic bags, one for all my metal beads, and one for muranos that has charms rods (I now have too many muranos to fit in this box so that's why some are with the bracelets now).





iVALANI said:


> I would love to get my hands on some of the rose gold charms but I will have to wait until I go abroad or purchase them online as we don't have them here.
> I got the green murano at that jewelry store I told you about.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the exact same problem. I am waiting for my oxy (18) to stretch and my regular siver bracelet (19) sits quite low on my wrist, even when it's full. I hope it won't stretch too much. Because that would mean I'd be able to slide it off my wrist and that would NOT be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Missydora. I don't think I've ever seen it before, it's discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics!
> 
> Regarding dinamit's question, I either wear the full bracelet on its own or the oxy with maximum 7-8 charms, or I wear them both half-filled with charms, as I am doing today, see pics below. I also never tried wearing them on both wrists or with a watch.



Well we certainly all have very different Pandora habits . I was asking because when I am working (I'm currently on maternity leave), I tend to get stuck in a rut and reach for the two-tone oxy with the black muranos the most, as it's more elegant and matches everything. I tend to wear the gold and white bracelet more during the summer months when I have a tan as it pops on my skintone, and the other bracelets I wear occasionally. I have 9 in total now (including the leathers and the essence) and because of the morning rush I don't swap them as much as I would like to. I am intrigued by the lady who manages to swap beads in the morning - respect!

Now that I am off work, I wear my silver sentimental bracelet with the dangles a lot more, as it's more casual and fits in with my current lifestyle. I don't know if it's the hormones playing havoc, but I am starting to like hearts and more cutsey feminine charms that are pretty (eg the heart with the pink CZ bow) which I would have NEVER gone for previously. Go figure


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> I got the goldies with black detail (x2) during the winter sales in 2014 and had one of the gold chsins gifted to me for Christmas whilst I got the other half price. The rest are from 2013. It all adds up. Like you, I wait for the opportunity to get them; I bought a couple at good prices at the Heathrow Duty Free believe it or not!



I completely forgot to look in Pandora store at Heathrow  argh lost opportunity gone then   was there twice this year aswell


----------



## Dynasty

hillaryhath said:


> New subtle stack to accomodate my new T&Co silver cuff... The crown charm was actually one of my first two charms that I bought at Pandora over a year ago, but it got lost on Christmas when I took it off to put on one of the charms I got as a gift that day.  So I finally replaced it last week and used some of those rubber clip holders Pandora gives out to hold these charms in place on triple leather bracelet.  I think I might buy another triple just to wear by itself so that I don't have to keep assembling and un-assembing them.
> 
> My other bracelets as of now... the themes are My Favorite Animals and a Few Of My Favorite Things, haha.  The dog, Moneybag, and Elephant are new.  I'm gonna wear a bracelet on my left hand with my Apple Watch when I finally get my replacement one back from the AppleCare/The Genius Bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Rose bracelet with rose clips and a rose heart with CZs too but I'm returning it, as much as I like it.  I rarely wear rose gold and its just too expensive to have taking up room in my jewelry box.  I'm deciding on one more charm to help weigh down my Favorite Things bracelet though!


Your stack is beautiful!


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> Both clip looks very pretty!!!
> Maybe one of this charms is good to add on the right?
> 
> And definitely if I see the gold spacers will let you know



Thanks Dynasty. I love the first bead.mat some point I will start a green bracelet with two-tone charms mostly so it might well be worth purchasing.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Well we certainly all have very different Pandora habits . I was asking because when I am working (I'm currently on maternity leave), I tend to get stuck in a rut and reach for the two-tone oxy with the black muranos the most, as it's more elegant and matches everything. I tend to wear the gold and white bracelet more during the summer months when I have a tan as it pops on my skintone, and the other bracelets I wear occasionally. I have 9 in total now (including the leathers and the essence) and because of the morning rush I don't swap them as much as I would like to. I am intrigued by the lady who manages to swap beads in the morning - respect!
> 
> Now that I am off work, I wear my silver sentimental bracelet with the dangles a lot more, as it's more casual and fits in with my current lifestyle. I don't know if it's the hormones playing havoc, but I am starting to like hearts and more cutsey feminine charms that are pretty (eg the heart with the pink CZ bow) which I would have NEVER gone for previously. Go figure



Your turning girly  I think I have more charms with hearts then any others . I never used to think i would like pave but now daughter bought me one.  I quite like it,  does add touches of sparkle.  Change is good as they say


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> This is in dark day light





Missydora said:


> This is in semi bright daylight





Missydora said:


> This is with lights on in the room.  I would also second if you ladies buy these blush crystals to look at them in person.  Dynasty I think my 1st photo looks a bit like yours.



Your pictures are amazing. Do you use a phone or a camera?


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Your pictures are amazing. Do you use a phone or a camera?



I use a Samsung note 4 phone. It's a bit big for my little hands but great for my eye sight.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Your turning girly  I think I have more charms with hearts then any others . I never used to think i would like pave but now daughter bought me one.  I quite like it,  does add touches of sparkle.  Change is good as they say



Indeed it is. The problem is there is now a much wider pool of Pandora charms I lust after


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> I use a Samsung note 4 phone. It's a bit big for my little hands but great for my eye sight.



Beats iphone for picture quality, that's for sure.


----------



## Dynasty

rose10 said:


> Thank You!!   I was unsure of the clips on it and had a silly notion that my two tone bracelet needed to have all two tone charms on it...but its not really about that i realized, its what makes you happy and charms that hold special memories/meaning irrespective of what materials they are made from.



That is so true!!!
I'm really new with Pandora, my first bracelet I've been working now only have two different charms which is Golden Radiance represent my mom and Royal Crown represent my dad.
So many stories in my life, it's been up and down but no matter what and how it is this two person always there for me with love and patience.
I know that is how parents is should be but for me my parents have a gold heart that will never can be replace &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Missydora

So I found this pot whilst clearing the cupboards, my kids bought me it a few years ago. I'm going to put it into good use. It's going to be my gold clasp bracelet fund. It's one of those pots that has to be smashed to get the money out so stops me from being naughty dip into it. It say's it can hold up to £1k in £2 coins. Well if I can get that far I can buy a all gold bracelet,  yippee!!. I've only started today so got a way to go??.  If I get a gold clasp now I would have to be good not buy charms for ages. Thats too much of  compromise. I figure this would be a good idea


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Thanks Dynasty. I love the first bead.mat some point I will start a green bracelet with two-tone charms mostly so it might well be worth purchasing.



I can imagine that will come out beautiful &#128521;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> So I found this pot whilst clearing the cupboards, my kids bought me it a few years ago. I'm going to put it into good use. It's going to be my gold clasp bracelet fund. It's one of those pots that has to be smashed to get the money out so stops me from being naughty dip into it. It say's it can hold up to £1k in £2 coins. Well if I can get that far I can buy a all gold bracelet,  yippee!!. I've only started today so got a way to go??.  If I get a gold clasp now I would have to be good not buy charms for ages. Thats too much of  compromise. I figure this would be a good idea



That's is very good plan&#128522;


----------



## Crystalina

Missydora said:


> So this is my blush crystal on a dull gloomy UK weather. It's kind of a berry colour.




GORGEOUS!!! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Pandoortje

rose10 said:


> My almost finished Two Tone Pandora! Let me know what you think ladies!!



Love it! I really like each charm you have there!


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> So I found this pot whilst clearing the cupboards, my kids bought me it a few years ago. I'm going to put it into good use. It's going to be my gold clasp bracelet fund. It's one of those pots that has to be smashed to get the money out so stops me from being naughty dip into it. It say's it can hold up to £1k in £2 coins. Well if I can get that far I can buy a all gold bracelet,  yippee!!. I've only started today so got a way to go??.  If I get a gold clasp now I would have to be good not buy charms for ages. Thats too much of  compromise. I figure this would be a good idea



Love it! Great way to save, though I know a genuine Pandora dealer where you can buy a gold bracelet for £200-£300 less new, so you could put that towards some extra goldies .

All I have is a tin that says 'receipts for money I used to have' .


----------



## rofelanne42

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> That's is very good plan&#128522;





dinamit said:


> Love it! Great way to save, though I know a genuine Pandora dealer where you can buy a gold bracelet for £200-£300 less new, so you could put that towards some extra goldies .
> 
> All I have is a tin that says 'receipts for money I used to have' .



It's my grand plan to getting the Goldie bracelet otherwise it will always be just a dream.  dinamit- nearer the time you will have to tell me the Pandora dealer who sell it at a good deal. I'm only going to fill the front for a all Goldie bracelet so would get a 16cm.  As 17cm I have to have it full,  for it to fit my wrist properly would need another pot for that


----------



## Missydora

Crystalina said:


> GORGEOUS!!! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



Thank you. I'm finally happy with the blush crystals now.


----------



## rose10

Pandoortje said:


> Love it! I really like each charm you have there!



Thank You!! Finally got over the silly notion of having only two tone charms on my two tone bracelet and this happened!


----------



## Missydora

rofelanne42 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



II really like your photo !! Great shot of your beautiful bracelet!!


----------



## rose10

dinamit said:


> Such pretty bracelets and heavenly combinations ladies! This thread has seen some serious eyecandy over the weekend



Thank You! and I agree, Eyecandy Galore! Love it when the forum is busy with lots of lovely pictures!


----------



## rofelanne42

Missydora said:


> II really like your photo !! Great shot of your beautiful bracelet!!




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Dynasty

rofelanne42 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful hearts bracelet &#128525;


----------



## GingerJade

dinamit said:


> Such pretty bracelets and heavenly combinations ladies! This thread has seen some serious eyecandy over the weekend



I agree! Everyone's bracelets are so lovely!


----------



## Melora24

I have been drooling on the amethyst floral elegance ring for a while, and finally got it from Rue lala. 
Just like I thought, it's a great match with the silver floral elegance, and also with my purple CZ infinity ring.

However, it's really bulky on my finger, even if I'm wearing size 58. I've added a profile view so you can see how high it is. I'm going to return it.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> It's my grand plan to getting the Goldie bracelet otherwise it will always be just a dream.  dinamit- nearer the time you will have to tell me the Pandora dealer who sell it at a good deal. I'm only going to fill the front for a all Goldie bracelet so would get a 16cm.  As 17cm I have to have it full,  for it to fit my wrist properly would need another pot for that



This time hope your dream will come true

If you can find Pandora dealer/outlet with discount price will be great!
I got one golden radiance from eBay and a week later I find out the Pandora outlet have the stock for retired charms I want so I returned the one from eBay and bought from the Pandora outlet with very good price so only the bracelet and Royal Crown I bought with regular retail price since not retired yet but the rest I got it with very good deal.
For retired item start with 30% off up to 75% discount!


----------



## Dynasty

Melora24 said:


> I have been drooling on the amethyst floral elegance ring for a while, and finally got it from Rue lala.
> Just like I thought, it's a great match with the silver floral elegance, and also with my purple CZ infinity ring.
> 
> However, it's really bulky on my finger, even if I'm wearing size 58. I've added a profile view so you can see how high it is. I'm going to return it.



Very pretty ring to bad didn't fit right on you.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> It's my grand plan to getting the Goldie bracelet otherwise it will always be just a dream.  dinamit- nearer the time you will have to tell me the Pandora dealer who sell it at a good deal. I'm only going to fill the front for a all Goldie bracelet so would get a 16cm.  As 17cm I have to have it full,  for it to fit my wrist properly would need another pot for that



Yeah I'd quite like a gold bracelet too and have been flirting with the idea but what's putting me off is the cost of charms to fill it, rather than the actual bracelet cost. I like to fill my bracelets. Sounds like you have a plan though. I will happily share info with you.



Melora24 said:


> I have been drooling on the amethyst floral elegance ring for a while, and finally got it from Rue lala.
> Just like I thought, it's a great match with the silver floral elegance, and also with my purple CZ infinity ring.
> 
> However, it's really bulky on my finger, even if I'm wearing size 58. I've added a profile view so you can see how high it is. I'm going to return it.



It looks good on your hand, shame you are returning it.


----------



## dinamit

rofelanne42 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Lovely bracelet and lovely photo too. I adore the winged heart charm and the dangle in the middle, and own both. I would like to get a second winged heart too (I always forgot the actual charm names  )


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> This time hope your dream will come true
> 
> If you can find Pandora dealer/outlet with discount price will be great!
> I got one golden radiance from eBay and a week later I find out the Pandora outlet have the stock for retired charms I want so I returned the one from eBay and bought from the Pandora outlet with very good price so only the bracelet and Royal Crown I bought with regular retail price since not retired yet but the rest I got it with very good deal.
> For retired item start with 30% off up to 75% discount!



I still haven't found the courage to buy Pandora off eBay yet. Don't know whose reputable and sell genuine items.  So still relying on sales.  The retired items up to 75% off is a steal since many of them especially two tones have the real stones in them.  I would be happy with just the radiance charm and 2 sparkly spacers you have on the front and my gold clips that's it.  Since I'm getting the smallest size bracelet that will fit fairly snug.  So in a way means I can't buy too many goldies  and blow the budget.  I want the bangle with the gold clasp too. If they did a all gold bangle I would go for that  luckily they don't have it.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I still haven't found the courage to buy Pandora off eBay yet. Don't know whose reputable and sell genuine items.  So still relying on sales.  The retired items up to 75% off is a steal since many of them especially two tones have the real stones in them.  I would be happy with just the radiance charm and 2 sparkly spacers you have on the front and my gold clips that's it.  Since I'm getting the smallest size bracelet that will fit fairly snug.  So in a way means I can't buy too many goldies  and blow the budget.  I want the bangle with the gold clasp too. If they did a all gold bangle I would go for that  luckily they don't have it.



I'm was worried when bought from eBay that's why I returned it!
Yes is very good deal if can get the 75% but they gone so fast!!! 
November 5-11 they have sale buy two retired gold and the third one is free plus no taxes!
Like the retired gold Moranos I don't know how much is the regular retired price but is on sale for $109.99USD, I paid two and the third one is for free plus I got to paid $20USD for shipping.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Yeah I'd quite like a gold bracelet too and have been flirting with the idea but what's putting me off is the cost of charms to fill it, rather than the actual bracelet cost. I like to fill my bracelets. Sounds like you have a plan though. I will happily share info with you.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks good on your hand, shame you are returning it.



In terms of weight in gold, it does seem you get more for your money with gold bracelet than on gold charms.  When I'm nearer the goal.  I would be very grateful for the heads up dinamit-


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> I'm was worried when bought from eBay that's why I returned it!
> Yes is very good deal if can get the 75% but they gone so fast!!!
> November 5-11 they have sale buy two retired gold and the third one is free plus no taxes!
> Like the retired gold Moranos I don't know how much is the regular retired price but is on sale for $109.99USD, I paid two and the third one is for free plus I got to paid $20USD for shipping.



I think you got a very good deal!! If my memory serve me right in the UK gold core muranoes were about £190 maybe even £200 I will have to check out old pandora catalogues. So your getting them including your free one about 65% -70% off that's in UK terms.  That's a bargain!! No wonder they were selling like hot cakes!! I wouldn't mind the white swirl gold core muranoe.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I think you got a very good deal!! If my memory serve me right in the UK gold core muranoes were about £190 maybe even £200 I will have to check out old pandora catalogues. So your getting them including your free one about 65% -70% off that's in UK terms.  That's a bargain!! No wonder they were selling like hot cakes!! I wouldn't mind the white swirl gold core muranoe.


Yay!!! I'm happy got that much discount
I asked them about the white one but they said sold out awhile ago and never know if they will ever get more or not.
My Muranos arrives today and I Love it!


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> I think you got a very good deal!! If my memory serve me right in the UK gold core muranoes were about £190 maybe even £200 I will have to check out old pandora catalogues. So your getting them including your free one about 65% -70% off that's in UK terms.  That's a bargain!! No wonder they were selling like hot cakes!! I wouldn't mind the white swirl gold core muranoe.



I would love the white swirl gold core murano too...I would add two of them to my oxy bracelet. Swoon...


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> Yay!!! I'm happy got that much discount
> I asked them about the white one but they said sold out awhile ago and never know if they will ever get more or not.
> My Muranos arrives today and I Love it!



Oh please do share pics!!


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Oh please do share pics!!



Me too pics please


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Oh please do share pics!!





Missydora said:


> Me too pics please



Here is some pictures, what you all think?


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Here is some pictures, what you all think?



Oooo I like it l like it!  Another beautiful look created. I don't think there's any muranoes that will look bad on your all Goldie bracelet?? Seriously I cannot pick which is best out of the ones you've posted here! There all spectacular.   plus you have more goldies is getting full.  do you have a favourite from your creations? It must be very hard to choose


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> Here is some pictures, what you all think?



Beautiful pics and oh so gorgeous nails Dynasty! Your bracelet is getting more gorgeous by the day; more full now and symmetrical, which I like. If I may be honest, I prefer the mystic brown muranos and think they might look even better, though as Missydora said, it's near impossible to go wrong on that bracelet of yours. So long as you are happy, please disregard other opinions, including mine


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Oooo I like it l like it!  Another beautiful look created. I don't think there's any muranoes that will look bad on your all Goldie bracelet?? Seriously I cannot pick which is best out of the ones you've posted here! There all spectacular.   plus you have more goldies is getting full.  do you have a favourite from your creations? It must be very hard to choose



Thank you.
It's hard to pick
Maybe will stick with brown spiral on gold bracelet and the blus will go to my two tone bangle and the royal blue will go to white gold bracelet.

But before move to the next bracelet or bangle I have to finish the Goldie first, still need another clip and at least two more Royal Crown.


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Beautiful pics and oh so gorgeous nails Dynasty! Your bracelet is getting more gorgeous by the day; more full now and symmetrical, which I like. If I may be honest, I prefer the mystic brown muranos and think they might look even better, though as Missydora said, it's near impossible to go wrong on that bracelet of yours. So long as you are happy, please disregard other opinions, including mine



Thank you for your compliments on my bracelet and nails
Yes, I like gold murano stay with the gold charms, it is getting close to full bracelet and I'm thinking to get second Moranos set for this gold bracelet, not sure what color but maybe will be blue spiral

You and all the Ladies here all have Beautiful bracelet too&#128536;


----------



## Dynasty

Here is the other two project still waiting to get it done&#128540;


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Here is the other two project still waiting to get it done&#128540;



You have 3 projects on the go  its amazing that you are sharing your journey on here, right from the beginning. I Feel very privileged to see your collection grow especially since is goldies its quite rare to see, so exciting  your so lucky to be able to nearly complete 1st project so soon


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Here is some pictures, what you all think?




Dynasty, your bracelets are my favorite! I love all of them!!! You have great style!


----------



## GingerJade

Dynasty said:


> Here is some pictures, what you all think?



Absolutely beautiful!! I love how the different colored Muronoes you have give the bracelet a completely new look!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> You have 3 projects on the go  its amazing that you are sharing your journey on here, right from the beginning. I Feel very privileged to see your collection grow especially since is goldies its quite rare to see, so exciting  your so lucky to be able to nearly complete 1st project so soon



I do have many projects waiting 
I'm so excited too!!! Pandora really is addictive!!!


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> Dynasty, your bracelets are my favorite! I love all of them!!! You have great style!



Awe...Thank you!


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! I love how the different colored Muronoes you have give the bracelet a completely new look!



Thank you!
They say with Pandora you will never can go wrong 
I think adding moranos can complete the look of the bangle or bracelet


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> Here is the other two project still waiting to get it done&#128540;



Lovely! 

I wonder what happened to your white gold bracelet. Is the dangle clip on it also white gold? That looks like a little diamond in the middle.
I was flirting with the idea of getting a white gold bracelet as the rest of my jewellery is in white gold, but I was put off by the lack of white gold charms, and somehow it felt silly to adorn it with silver - then I might as well stick to a silver bracelet.


----------



## cindygenit

I'm at the Pandora store now for the Disney Australia launch [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; have bought the LE Disney charms cos I couldn't resist !


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Lovely!
> 
> I wonder what happened to your white gold bracelet. Is the dangle clip on it also white gold? That looks like a little diamond in the middle.
> I was flirting with the idea of getting a white gold bracelet as the rest of my jewellery is in white gold, but I was put off by the lack of white gold charms, and somehow it felt silly to adorn it with silver - then I might as well stick to a silver bracelet.



The bracelet with blue moranos is the white gold with one diamond on the clasp and the middle dangle flower is a charm also the white gold with tiny diamond.
I love white gold but just to expensive, for bracelet on my size (19) $2,455USD and the charms price is 30% more from yellow gold and since white gold never available in US so have to buy from Australia, they will charge me with taxes and shipping that will end up around $1,600USD - $1,800USD/ charm depends on which charm and after wearing for while the white gold charm turned yellowish color so I think is not worth for me to spend that much.

I'm not sure where you live but if you in Australia will save the shipping or have family and friends maybe can be cheaper.
In my case I only know the person in Canada so her friends who live in Australia will help to buy and I have to pay like three different shipping that from the store to the friends house in Australia and from the friends in Australia ship to Canada and Canada ship to me in US, so just to much for me and after that I will worrying about the charms will turn to yellowish color after while&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> I'm at the Pandora store now for the Disney Australia launch [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; have bought the LE Disney charms cos I couldn't resist !



Post pics  they are adorable looking.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> The bracelet with blue moranos is the white gold with one diamond on the clasp and the middle dangle flower is a charm also the white gold with tiny diamond.
> I love white gold but just to expensive, for bracelet on my size (19) $2,455USD and the charms price is 30% more from yellow gold and since white gold never available in US so have to buy from Australia, they will charge me with taxes and shipping that will end up around $1,600USD - $1,800USD/ charm depends on which charm and after wearing for while the white gold charm turned yellowish color so I think is not worth for me to spend that much.
> 
> I'm not sure where you live but if you in Australia will save the shipping or have family and friends maybe can be cheaper.
> In my case I only know the person in Canada so her friends who live in Australia will help to buy and I have to pay like three different shipping that from the store to the friends house in Australia and from the friends in Australia ship to Canada and Canada ship to me in US, so just to much for me and after that I will worrying about the charms will turn to yellowish color after while&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


That's a bit of hassle trying to get white gold charms. They are very rare. I don't think there's a lot of choice in charms either.  Are they discontinued?  
I want the gold clasp bangle!! There's a hint hint nudge nudge wink wink to the other half if he's stuck on idea of Xmas present.


----------



## cindygenit

missydora said:


> post pics  they are adorable looking.


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> View attachment 3184410
> View attachment 3184411



Awwwww they are so adorable and cute looking!!  Plus they come in special boxes.  They found a new  home &#10084;


----------



## cindygenit

I don't know yet what kind of bracelet my Disney one is going to be like but I am super excited to have these two. I'm not into Disney princesses much but I love mickey, Minnie, Winnie the Pooh characters and frozen characters!

Question for you ladies if I may... I want to wear a bracelet and just fill one the three sections. Should I go down a size? I suppose it depends on where I want the bracelet to sit right?


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> That's a bit of hassle trying to get white gold charms. They are very rare. I don't think there's a lot of choice in charms either.  Are they discontinued?
> I want the gold clasp bangle!! There's a hint hint nudge nudge wink wink to the other half if he's stuck on idea of Xmas present.



Yes they are only from 2011 to 2012 or 2013 if I'm not wrong, they are very rare! Only 7 Charms, one clip, two different spacer, one pendant and one safety chain.

Awe...hopefully you can get it for Xmas present&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Dynasty

cindygenit said:


> View attachment 3184410
> View attachment 3184411



They are adorable!!!
Please share some more pics when you put on bracelet, would love to see it!&#128521;


----------



## Dynasty

cindygenit said:


> I don't know yet what kind of bracelet my Disney one is going to be like but I am super excited to have these two. I'm not into Disney princesses much but I love mickey, Minnie, Winnie the Pooh characters and frozen characters!
> 
> Question for you ladies if I may... I want to wear a bracelet and just fill one the three sections. Should I go down a size? I suppose it depends on where I want the bracelet to sit right?



If for me, when I go down on size with bracelet or bangle from 7.5 to 7.1 it's very tight even without any charm on it.

Maybe best you can do is go try in the store between the size you want and put all the charms and clip that you planning to have on your future bracelet to see and feel which size is the best?


----------



## iVALANI

cindygenit said:


> View attachment 3184410
> View attachment 3184411



Too cute 



cindygenit said:


> I don't know yet what kind of bracelet my Disney one is going to be like but I am super excited to have these two. I'm not into Disney princesses much but I love mickey, Minnie, Winnie the Pooh characters and frozen characters!
> 
> Question for you ladies if I may... I want to wear a bracelet and just fill one the three sections. Should I go down a size? I suppose it depends on where I want the bracelet to sit right?



I think you definitely need to go to the store and compare. If you like the bracelet to move freely around the wrist you probably won't need to take a smaller size.

Dynasty, I love your ongoing projects.


----------



## cindygenit

Dynasty said:


> They are adorable!!!
> 
> Please share some more pics when you put on bracelet, would love to see it![emoji6]




I'm thinking I'd get the oxy for the Disney charms


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> I don't know yet what kind of bracelet my Disney one is going to be like but I am super excited to have these two. I'm not into Disney princesses much but I love mickey, Minnie, Winnie the Pooh characters and frozen characters!
> 
> Question for you ladies if I may... I want to wear a bracelet and just fill one the three sections. Should I go down a size? I suppose it depends on where I want the bracelet to sit right?



I do have bracelet version but only wear the bangle these days I prefer the roundness shape then opposed to  when the bracelet loosens and is moulding to my wrist shape as my wrist is rather flat so it isn't very flattering  on me as the charms  tends to lop scrawly on to one to side if I only do one section.  I think you should try and fill 1 section on a smaller bracelet and see how it hangs. I think pandora stores don't mind you trying this out as they have loosened bracelets. But I know what u mean is harder when your between sizes to do what's best as there's always a compromise.


----------



## cindygenit

Missydora said:


> I do have bracelet version but only wear the bangle these days I prefer the roundness shape then opposed to  when the bracelet loosens and is moulding to my wrist shape as my wrist is rather flat so it isn't very flattering  on me as the charms  tends to lop scrawly on to one to side if I only do one section.  I think you should try and fill 1 section on a smaller bracelet and see how it hangs. I think pandora stores don't mind you trying this out as they have loosened bracelets. But I know what u mean is harder when your between sizes to do what's best as there's always a compromise.




Yeah the sales assistants at my Pandora store are super nice and helpful so I'm sure they'd let me try a couple of sizes!


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Too cute
> 
> 
> 
> I think you definitely need to go to the store and compare. If you like the bracelet to move freely around the wrist you probably won't need to take a smaller size.
> 
> Dynasty, I love your ongoing projects.



Thank you


----------



## Dynasty

cindygenit said:


> I'm thinking I'd get the oxy for the Disney charms



That is good idea, I think the color of the bracelet will look great with the charms.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Yes they are only from 2011 to 2012 or 2013 if I'm not wrong, they are very rare! Only 7 Charms, one clip, two different spacer, one pendant and one safety chain.
> 
> Awe...hopefully you can get it for Xmas present&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;



Missed your post.  Actually by looks of it you could do a similar white gold version of your gold bracelet with the charms availableD but I bet would break the bank a bit since they are more expensive


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Missed your post.  Actually by looks of it you could do a similar white gold version of your gold bracelet with the charms availableD but I bet would break the bank a bit since they are more expensive



Actually that was the plan for the white gold bracelet and switched to yellow gold because white gold way to expensive &#128561;&#128561;&#128561; but I feel better go with yellow gold instead the white gold because I don't want to see my charms will turn yellowish color after while&#128522;


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Actually that was the plan for the white gold bracelet and switched to yellow gold because white gold way to expensive &#128561;&#128561;&#128561; but I feel better go with yellow gold instead the white gold because I don't want to see my charms will turn yellowish color after while&#128522;



I think you made right choice with yellow gold.  it just looks more exquisite.  I never knew white gold discolours learnt something new


----------



## Crystalina

The "Filter and sort" function isn't working for me in the Pandora site. Anyone else have this problem too?


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I think you made right choice with yellow gold.  it just looks more exquisite.  I never knew white gold discolours learnt something new



I'm glad I did too&#128515;
Yes, is disappointing, I don't want every time when turn to yellowish have to take to do the rhodium again.


----------



## Dynasty

Here is picture white gold bracelet with some charms, spacer and clip.
If zoom the picture can be able to see on the flower dangle charm left side got the yellowish color also tiny on the left side of the royal crown.

And for the whole look I think is prettier the yellow gold compared to white gold, what you all think Ladies?


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Here is picture white gold bracelet with some charms, spacer and clip.
> If zoom the picture can be able to see on the flower dangle charm left side got the yellowish color also tiny on the left side of the royal crown.
> 
> And for the whole look I think is prettier the yellow gold compared to white gold, what you all think Ladies?



Oh yeah can see a bit of discolouration.  I keep getting white gold mistaken for platinum. I have a platinum necklace but hasn't discoloured yet but it does weigh a bit.  Yours look weighty, are they heavier compared to your yellow gold charms.  I think the white gold bracelet has that modern  take of your Goldie.  But your Goldie has the more exquisite expensive look.


----------



## ScottyGal

cindygenit said:


> View attachment 3184410
> View attachment 3184411



So cute! I want those charms so badly..


----------



## rose10

Dynasty said:


> Here is picture white gold bracelet with some charms, spacer and clip.
> If zoom the picture can be able to see on the flower dangle charm left side got the yellowish color also tiny on the left side of the royal crown.
> 
> And for the whole look I think is prettier the yellow gold compared to white gold, what you all think Ladies?



It looks beautiful though!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Crystalina said:


> The "Filter and sort" function isn't working for me in the Pandora site. Anyone else have this problem too?



me, i have the same issue too. been trying it out for the past couple of days.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Started my Pandora collection early this year. I told myself I will just wear my bracelet with a few charms, pick those that represent my family. Of course, it spiraled out of control and I ended up with a full bracelet. Originally I wanted to build a bracelet centered around the "love" theme and then a fellow PFer in this thread suggested sectioning it to three sections and I thought that really makes sense. Sharing my bracelet below, one section of my family and two sections of my interests and favourite things (bears and nature). The completed bracelet does feel a tad heavy and I find I take a longer time to put it on so I think I will need to remove some charms.

Thanks for letting me share and I enjoy looking at all your beautiful creations.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Started my Pandora collection early this year. I told myself I will just wear my bracelet with a few charms, pick those that represent my family. Of course, it spiraled out of control and I ended up with a full bracelet. Originally I wanted to build a bracelet centered around the "love" theme and then a fellow PFer in this thread suggested sectioning it to three sections and I thought that really makes sense. Sharing my bracelet below, one section of my family and two sections of my interests and favourite things (bears and nature). The completed bracelet does feel a tad heavy and I find I take a longer time to put it on so I think I will need to remove some charms.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and I enjoy looking at all your beautiful creations.


It's gorgeous, love the themes it represents.  A lovely keepsake!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> It's gorgeous, love the themes it represents.  A lovely keepsake!!!



Thank you C! &#128536;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Oh yeah can see a bit of discolouration.  I keep getting white gold mistaken for platinum. I have a platinum necklace but hasn't discoloured yet but it does weigh a bit.  Yours look weighty, are they heavier compared to your yellow gold charms.  I think the white gold bracelet has that modern  take of your Goldie.  But your Goldie has the more exquisite expensive look.



If I'm not mistaken, the platinum will never turn yellowish only white gold does.
Yes, the white gold bracelet and charm is more heavier than the yellow gold bracelet and charm.

The whitie is pretty but kind of little to plain and pale looking for my opinion.


----------



## Dynasty

rose10 said:


> It looks beautiful though!



Thank you&#128536;


----------



## Dynasty

frenziedhandbag said:


> Started my Pandora collection early this year. I told myself I will just wear my bracelet with a few charms, pick those that represent my family. Of course, it spiraled out of control and I ended up with a full bracelet. Originally I wanted to build a bracelet centered around the "love" theme and then a fellow PFer in this thread suggested sectioning it to three sections and I thought that really makes sense. Sharing my bracelet below, one section of my family and two sections of my interests and favourite things (bears and nature). The completed bracelet does feel a tad heavy and I find I take a longer time to put it on so I think I will need to remove some charms.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and I enjoy looking at all your beautiful creations.



What a beautiful bracelet you got!
Love each charm on the bracelet&#128525;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dynasty said:


> What a beautiful bracelet you got!
> Love each charm on the bracelet&#128525;



Thank you Dynasty! Your sweet compliment made my day. I am all set to build a red and white Christmas themed bracelet next and I will TRY very hard not to fill it up. &#128514;


----------



## Dynasty

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you Dynasty! Your sweet compliment made my day. I am all set to build a red and white Christmas themed bracelet next and I will TRY very hard not to fill it up. &#128514;



Happy and excited for you!
Can't wait to see it, keep us update.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dynasty said:


> Happy and excited for you!
> Can't wait to see it, keep us update.



Surely! I can't wait to start. Am planning for the Black Friday promo to get the bow bangle and intending to use this bangle for the Christmas themed bracelet since bows are so apt for Christmas. By using a bangle, I hope there is no way to fill it up. LOL!


----------



## Dynasty

frenziedhandbag said:


> Surely! I can't wait to start. Am planning for the Black Friday promo to get the bow bangle and intending to use this bangle for the Christmas themed bracelet since bows are so apt for Christmas. By using a bangle, I hope there is no way to fill it up. LOL!



Sounds like all have been planed
I was planning only for couple of charms too and just can't stop:excl:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dynasty said:


> Sounds like all have been planed
> I was planning only for couple of charms too and just can't stop:excl:



You know how plans do not go as planned? I have a huge inkling that it is going to be the same way for this too. I probably can't stop at just a few. &#128552;


----------



## Dynasty

frenziedhandbag said:


> You know how plans do not go as planned? I have a huge inkling that it is going to be the same way for this too. I probably can't stop at just a few. &#128552;



That is the FUN part of it, when you can't stop until you drop


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dynasty said:


> That is the FUN part of it, when you can't stop until you drop



Best Pandora tip ever, Miss Enabler!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I thought to start my Christmas bangle but not sure about the muranos. I love the new Holly murano too. Any opinions most welcome. TIA!


----------



## coivcte

aimeng said:


> just received the minnie and micky safty chain from disney. it was so hard to order it, always gone very quockly!



I'm really interested in the Cinderella carriage charm. Any reviews? 

It looks heavy, does it spin around like crazy? Is it sparkly?? Etc etc....


----------



## coivcte

New subtle stack to accomodate my new T&Co silver cuff... The crown charm was actually one of my first two charms that I bought at Pandora over a year ago, but it got lost on Christmas when I took it off to put on one of the charms I got as a gift that day.  So I finally replaced it last week and used some of those rubber clip holders Pandora gives out to hold these charms in place on triple leather bracelet.  I think I might buy another triple just to wear by itself so that I don't have to keep assembling and un-assembing them.

My other bracelets as of now... the themes are My Favorite Animals and a Few Of My Favorite Things, haha.  The dog, Moneybag, and Elephant are new.  I'm gonna wear a bracelet on my left hand with my Apple Watch when I finally get my replacement one back from the AppleCare/The Genius Bar.





I bought a Rose bracelet with rose clips and a rose heart with CZs too but I'm returning it, as much as I like it.  I rarely wear rose gold and its just too expensive to have taking up room in my jewelry box.  I'm deciding on one more charm to help weigh down my Favorite Things bracelet though![/QUOTE]

Love the look of your stack 

I have been thinking about using the rubber stopper on my purple triple bracelet to stop the charms from running wild. However I'm worried that the rubber stopper will fall into the charm and get stuck inside? 

Is there any way you can show me how you sit the rubber stoppers and do you think there is risk of the rubber stopper falling into the charm?!


----------



## Dynasty

frenziedhandbag said:


> Best Pandora tip ever, Miss Enabler!




Go girl!!!


----------



## Dynasty

frenziedhandbag said:


> I thought to start my Christmas bangle but not sure about the muranos. I love the new Holly murano too. Any opinions most welcome. TIA!



The all green or all red is pretty but if can't make decision between them I will go with one green and one red from the top picture.
The white moranos will look so pretty for "White Christmas" &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## pandorarose

Missydora said:


> So I found this pot whilst clearing the cupboards, my kids bought me it a few years ago. I'm going to put it into good use. It's going to be my gold clasp bracelet fund. It's one of those pots that has to be smashed to get the money out so stops me from being naughty dip into it. It say's it can hold up to £1k in £2 coins. Well if I can get that far I can buy a all gold bracelet,  yippee!!. I've only started today so got a way to go??.  If I get a gold clasp now I would have to be good not buy charms for ages. Thats too much of  compromise. I figure this would be a good idea


a good idea. something exciting you can look forward to in the near future.


----------



## iVALANI

frenziedhandbag said:


> Started my Pandora collection early this year. I told myself I will just wear my bracelet with a few charms, pick those that represent my family. Of course, it spiraled out of control and I ended up with a full bracelet. Originally I wanted to build a bracelet centered around the "love" theme and then a fellow PFer in this thread suggested sectioning it to three sections and I thought that really makes sense. Sharing my bracelet below, one section of my family and two sections of my interests and favourite things (bears and nature). The completed bracelet does feel a tad heavy and I find I take a longer time to put it on so I think I will need to remove some charms.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and I enjoy looking at all your beautiful creations.



Wow, just wow.  This is one of the prettiest bracelets I've seen on this thread and there is some serious eye candy here.



frenziedhandbag said:


> I thought to start my Christmas bangle but not sure about the muranos. I love the new Holly murano too. Any opinions most welcome. TIA!



I have an ongoing Christmas bracelet project too and also plan to get the holly murano, it is stunning in person. I think it goes best with the red (plain faceted red) muranos.


----------



## iVALANI

coivcte said:


> I have been thinking about using the rubber stopper on my purple triple bracelet to stop the charms from running wild. However I'm worried that the rubber stopper will fall into the charm and get stuck inside?
> 
> Is there any way you can show me how you sit the rubber stoppers and do you think there is risk of the rubber stopper falling into the charm?!



I have rubber stoppers but I've only ever used them with clips.
You just put the stopper on the bracelet, place the clip around it so that it fits snugly and snap it in place.
To be honest, I'm not sure how you could use it with a regular threaded charm, it's too big. I just tried it both with one threaded and with one openwork charm, it didn't fit.


----------



## Tonks.13

This is how I've been wearing my bracelets lately, but still need a few more dangles on some. I also have some left over charms, enough to make two more bracelets! I took them off because I noticed I was wearing my bracelets that weren't as full as the packed ones.


----------



## Tonks.13




----------



## Tonks.13




----------



## Tonks.13




----------



## Tonks.13

the original silver charms that started this whole craziness five years ago!


----------



## Tonks.13

And last my Goldie. I was lucky enough to recently indulge in this and foolish me thought I could get the three charms I really wanted plus the safety chain, however my recent trollbead addiction resurfaced and I'll have to wait to complete this


----------



## rose10

Tonks.13 said:


> And last my Goldie. I was lucky enough to recently indulge in this and foolish me thought I could get the three charms I really wanted plus the safety chain, however my recent trollbead addiction resurfaced and I'll have to wait to complete this



This looks so pretty already! You have some really nice two tones on your bracelets!


----------



## Missydora

frenziedhandbag said:


> Started my Pandora collection early this year. I told myself I will just wear my bracelet with a few charms, pick those that represent my family. Of course, it spiraled out of control and I ended up with a full bracelet. Originally I wanted to build a bracelet centered around the "love" theme and then a fellow PFer in this thread suggested sectioning it to three sections and I thought that really makes sense. Sharing my bracelet below, one section of my family and two sections of my interests and favourite things (bears and nature). The completed bracelet does feel a tad heavy and I find I take a longer time to put it on so I think I will need to remove some charms.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and I enjoy looking at all your beautiful creations.



So cute! Love those clips would like a pink one  it might be heavy to wear but its worth it, lovely creation


----------



## Missydora

pandorarose said:


> a good idea. something exciting you can look forward to in the near future.



This time next year I hope to achieve my goal . How's your bracelet coming along have you added anymore rose gold charms?


----------



## Missydora

Tonks.13 said:


> This is how I've been wearing my bracelets lately, but still need a few more dangles on some. I also have some left over charms, enough to make two more bracelets! I took them off because I noticed I was wearing my bracelets that weren't as full as the packed ones.


Omg you have so many gorgeous bracelets   do you keep your charms on the bracelet not take them off once completed for other bracelets? I wish I could do that. Can pick up made bracelets without having to pre rearrange them before hand.  It would be Pandora heaven for me with all your charms


----------



## Dynasty

Tonks.13 said:


> This is how I've been wearing my bracelets lately, but still need a few more dangles on some. I also have some left over charms, enough to make two more bracelets! I took them off because I noticed I was wearing my bracelets that weren't as full as the packed ones.





Tonks.13 said:


>





Tonks.13 said:


>





Tonks.13 said:


>





Tonks.13 said:


> the original silver charms that started this whole craziness five years ago!





Tonks.13 said:


> And last my Goldie. I was lucky enough to recently indulge in this and foolish me thought I could get the three charms I really wanted plus the safety chain, however my recent trollbead addiction resurfaced and I'll have to wait to complete this



So many beauties!!!
You are so lucky to have all this collection, Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dynasty

Got this yellow faceted moranos today and not sure if look good with gold?
Any opinion?


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Got this yellow faceted moranos today and not sure if look good with gold?
> Any opinion?



 oh my goodness me, just when I thought you couldn't get any better with your creations!!!  This is a wowser!! Major drooling!! So impressive I'm speechless!!  It's just awesome!


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> Got this yellow faceted moranos today and not sure if look good with gold?
> Any opinion?



I just fell off my chair. 
Of course it looks good with gold!

Tonks, you have a gorgeous collection and so many wonderful charms.


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> I just fell off my chair.
> Of course it looks good with gold!
> 
> Tonks, you have a gorgeous collection and so many wonderful charms.



Your comments was funny  my eyes went very big looking at the goldies!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> oh my goodness me, just when I thought you couldn't get any better with your creations!!!  This is a wowser!! Major drooling!! So impressive I'm speechless!!  It's just awesome!





iVALANI said:


> I just fell off my chair.
> Of course it looks good with gold!
> Tonks, you have a gorgeous collection and so many wonderful charms.





Missydora said:


> Your comments was funny  my eyes went very big looking at the goldies!



You are both is so sweet and funny 
Thank you for your compliments &#128536;

So I will keep the yellow now&#128521;


----------



## GingerJade

Frenzied, I like the Christmas bracelet with the green muranos, looks great with the red on the charms! Also, the white ones are nice too!

I cannot wait to start my Christmas bracelet, I'm also going to use the bow bangle for mine. I doubt I'll fill it up this year, I can't imagine myself adding so many charms between Black Friday and the end of Christmas..at least I hope not


----------



## GingerJade

Tonks, I love your collection, so beautiful 

Dynasty, the combination of he gold and yellow muranos are to die for, love it!


----------



## Tonks.13

Dynasty said:


> Got this yellow faceted moranos today and not sure if look good with gold?
> Any opinion?



That color is my daughters month for November, citrine. So of course to me it looks beautiful. 
There's just too many choices with the gold!


----------



## Tonks.13

thank you all for your compliments
I don't post much, but I'm always reviewing what's going on here. I think a lot of us have been disappointed with the direction pandora has been going, but it's still fun to see the beautiful creations people come up with, with old or new designs. 
I defiantly wish they still had those white swirl gold core muranos. I'll find them one day


----------



## 10ymonogram

My mother and I just got our first Pandora bracelet  we bought it for each other  can't wait to fill it up!!!! My mother's on the left, with the pink orchid and mine's on the right. I want to buy new beads for my mother, what do you guys suggest? She doesn't like murano's. I personally think the white cristal charm would look lovely paired on both sides of the pink orchid xxxx


----------



## Missydora

10ymonogram said:


> My mother and I just got our first Pandora bracelet  we bought it for each other  can't wait to fill it up!!!! My mother's on the left, with the pink orchid and mine's on the right. I want to buy new beads for my mother, what do you guys suggest? She doesn't like murano's. I personally think the white cristal charm would look lovely paired on both sides of the pink orchid xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185728
> View attachment 3185729



I saw the white crystal petite facet in the Pandora store its really really stunning its got that opalescent shimmer to it, its really nice it would look lovely on your mums bracelet. Both beautiful looking bracelet,  lovely idea mum and daughter bracelet bet it nice to go Pandora shopping together


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> Here is picture white gold bracelet with some charms, spacer and clip.
> If zoom the picture can be able to see on the flower dangle charm left side got the yellowish color also tiny on the left side of the royal crown.
> 
> And for the whole look I think is prettier the yellow gold compared to white gold, what you all think Ladies?



OMG  that is just to die for! 
I love your gold bracelet but this one just floored me - it's stunning! I love white gold and you can definitely tell it's white gold and not silver. 

So are all those charms from Australia? I would love to start one regardless of how slowly I build it..


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> Tonks, I love your collection, so beautiful
> 
> Dynasty, the combination of he gold and yellow muranos are to die for, love it!



Thank you&#128536;



Tonks.13 said:


> That color is my daughters month for November, citrine. So of course to me it looks beautiful.
> There's just too many choices with the gold!



Thank you&#128536;
It's mom birth stone too, her birthday is today November 12 that was the reason I bought it today &#128540;


----------



## dinamit

Tonks.13 said:


> This is how I've been wearing my bracelets lately, but still need a few more dangles on some. I also have some left over charms, enough to make two more bracelets! I took them off because I noticed I was wearing my bracelets that weren't as full as the packed ones.





Tonks.13 said:


>





Tonks.13 said:


>





Tonks.13 said:


> the original silver charms that started this whole craziness five years ago!





Tonks.13 said:


> And last my Goldie. I was lucky enough to recently indulge in this and foolish me thought I could get the three charms I really wanted plus the safety chain, however my recent trollbead addiction resurfaced and I'll have to wait to complete this



Very nice, all of them. You have a lovely aesthetic sense.
I am the opposite to you; my Pandora addiction won and I will be selling off my hardly worn Trollbeads.


----------



## dinamit

frenziedhandbag said:


> I thought to start my Christmas bangle but not sure about the muranos. I love the new Holly murano too. Any opinions most welcome. TIA!



To me the top combo with the red and the green murano is the one.
Good luck with your project and looking forward to pics!


----------



## dinamit

I just got notification that my clear oval lights are arriving tomorrow! So excited as I had to wait patiently for them to arrive from the US and it's never fast enough! Hope they will look good on my new sparkle bracelet, and if not, they are easy enough to pair up with something else


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> OMG  that is just to die for!
> I love your gold bracelet but this one just floored me - it's stunning! I love white gold and you can definitely tell it's white gold and not silver.
> 
> So are all those charms from Australia? I would love to start one regardless of how slowly I build it..



Thank you!
They are heavier compared to yellow gold.
Yes they are from Australia, white gold collection I think came out from 2011 and they all discontinued now.


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> I just got notification that my clear oval lights are arriving tomorrow! So excited as I had to wait patiently for them to arrive from the US and it's never fast enough! Hope they will look good on my new sparkle bracelet, and if not, they are easy enough to pair up with something else



Yay!!! How excited, please share some pics when you get it!!!


----------



## Dynasty

10ymonogram said:


> My mother and I just got our first Pandora bracelet  we bought it for each other  can't wait to fill it up!!!! My mother's on the left, with the pink orchid and mine's on the right. I want to buy new beads for my mother, what do you guys suggest? She doesn't like murano's. I personally think the white cristal charm would look lovely paired on both sides of the pink orchid xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185728
> View attachment 3185729





Missydora said:


> I saw the white crystal petite facet in the Pandora store its really really stunning its got that opalescent shimmer to it, its really nice it would look lovely on your mums bracelet. Both beautiful looking bracelet,  lovely idea mum and daughter bracelet bet it nice to go Pandora shopping together



I agree! The white crystal will look very pretty on your mom's bracelet &#128525;


----------



## BelleK

love everyone's bracelets! Intending to start one soon when I visit Disneyland next year, love the Disney charms


----------



## Dynasty

It's not on the plan but here it is, early winter bracelet &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> It's not on the plan but here it is, early winter bracelet &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;



Omg you manage to complete another one &#128586;. It's beautiful!! I really like the radiant heart the colour goes so well with the  icy blue muranoes and sparkly silver. Your Pandora collection is growing at a rapid speed.  Pandora heaven &#128525;


----------



## lesliehallur

Hello guys. Can I join? I only started last september. Here is my bracelet.


----------



## lesliehallur

Dynasty said:


> It's not on the plan but here it is, early winter bracelet &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;



Wow. Gorgeous. I intend to get a blue themed bracelet soon. &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## agpthng

Dynasty said:


> It's not on the plan but here it is, early winter bracelet &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;



Oh my love the silver and blue and how you have 2 of each, well balanced!  Love Love Love!


----------



## iVALANI

dinamit said:


> I just got notification that my clear oval lights are arriving tomorrow! So excited as I had to wait patiently for them to arrive from the US and it's never fast enough! Hope they will look good on my new sparkle bracelet, and if not, they are easy enough to pair up with something else



Show us how you've combined them when you get them. 



Dynasty said:


> It's not on the plan but here it is, early winter bracelet &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;



Wow 
I'll break my neck from falling these past two days. 
It's gorgeous, so so classy. 




lesliehallur said:


> Hello guys. Can I join? I only started last september. Here is my bracelet.



Of course you can. 
Your bracelet is really lovely, I love that new red present charm that you have.


----------



## Missydora

lesliehallur said:


> Hello guys. Can I join? I only started last september. Here is my bracelet.



:welcome2: lovely red  bracelet.  Red is a lucky auspicious colour in my culture hope it brings you lots


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> I just got notification that my clear oval lights are arriving tomorrow! So excited as I had to wait patiently for them to arrive from the US and it's never fast enough! Hope they will look good on my new sparkle bracelet, and if not, they are easy enough to pair up with something else


 are you stalking the postman for your goodies.  Hope you mange to post some pictures


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Omg you manage to complete another one &#128586;. It's beautiful!! I really like the radiant heart the colour goes so well with the  icy blue muranoes and sparkly silver. Your Pandora collection is growing at a rapid speed.  Pandora heaven &#128525;



Was not planning for all that but can't go home without it plus yellow moranos, one all wrapped up gold charm (for my mom Christmas gift) and one more Royal Crown


----------



## Dynasty

lesliehallur said:


> Hello guys. Can I join? I only started last september. Here is my bracelet.



Beautiful and love the red!


----------



## Dynasty

lesliehallur said:


> Wow. Gorgeous. I intend to get a blue themed bracelet soon. &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



Thank you!


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Show us how you've combined them when you get them.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> I'll break my neck from falling these past two days.
> It's gorgeous, so so classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can.
> Your bracelet is really lovely, I love that new red present charm that you have.



LOL....We don't want that broken neck

Thank you


----------



## GingerJade

Dynasty, I love the winter bracelet, so beautiful and classy!! 

Leslie, welcome and what a beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Pandoortje

lesliehallur said:


> Hello guys. Can I join? I only started last september. Here is my bracelet.



Welcome! I love your bracelet! I just bought the red gift charm this afternoon, I love it. It's the perfect red colour for this charm.


----------



## Pandoortje

Dynasty said:


> It's not on the plan but here it is, early winter bracelet &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;



Oh my! You just bought this in one trip to the store? You must be their favorite customer


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> Dynasty, I love the winter bracelet, so beautiful and classy!!
> 
> Leslie, welcome and what a beautiful bracelet!



Thank you.


----------



## Dynasty

Pandoortje said:


> Oh my! You just bought this in one trip to the store? You must be their favorite customer



LOL...yeah now I have to stay home better if not my husband gonna kick me out


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> LOL...yeah now I have to stay home better if not my husband gonna kick me out



I think my hubby would be like this :ban:


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I think my hubby would be like this :ban:



Ha...ha...
What do you wear today? Please share some picture!!!


----------



## Dynasty

Ladies, please share some picture of what you wear today or how you wear yours everyday?
Love to see everyone's beauties!


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> It's not on the plan but here it is, early winter bracelet &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;



Congratulations! I love the bracelet, the clips and the Galaxy charms but then I am biased  



lesliehallur said:


> Hello guys. Can I join? I only started last september. Here is my bracelet.



Welcome! What a lovely bracelet you've got. I always love seeing bracelets with red detail and I appreciate them, all the more so as red is just not my colour and I will never have one. Very nicely put together, you must enjoy it v much.


----------



## dinamit

My oval lights didn't show up . It was my son's buggy board. Much needed but nowhere near as exciting. It was delivered by the same carrier and the tracking led me to believe it would be my Pandora. Tomorrow is my son's birthday party and I was hoping to wear the glitzy bracelet...


----------



## lifestylekitty

10ymonogram said:


> My mother and I just got our first Pandora bracelet  we bought it for each other  can't wait to fill it up!!!! My mother's on the left, with the pink orchid and mine's on the right. I want to buy new beads for my mother, what do you guys suggest? She doesn't like murano's. I personally think the white cristal charm would look lovely paired on both sides of the pink orchid xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185728
> View attachment 3185729



These are too pretty! What a nice idea to get matching bracelets with your mom


----------



## lifestylekitty

frenziedhandbag said:


> Started my Pandora collection early this year. I told myself I will just wear my bracelet with a few charms, pick those that represent my family. Of course, it spiraled out of control and I ended up with a full bracelet. Originally I wanted to build a bracelet centered around the "love" theme and then a fellow PFer in this thread suggested sectioning it to three sections and I thought that really makes sense. Sharing my bracelet below, one section of my family and two sections of my interests and favourite things (bears and nature). The completed bracelet does feel a tad heavy and I find I take a longer time to put it on so I think I will need to remove some charms.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and I enjoy looking at all your beautiful creations.


This is soo pretty! How do you choose your charms? I choose mine based on what catches my fancy...but then it's a challenge to match them with my other charms so that they balance out on my bracelet!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Dynasty said:


> It's not on the plan but here it is, early winter bracelet &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;


These are lovely charms. Ready for winter!


----------



## iVALANI

dinamit said:


> My oval lights didn't show up . It was my son's buggy board. Much needed but nowhere near as exciting. It was delivered by the same carrier and the tracking led me to believe it would be my Pandora. Tomorrow is my son's birthday party and I was hoping to wear the glitzy bracelet...





My mini stack for today, with other non-Pandora bracelets.


----------



## Missydora

Pink stacked look for me today&#9786;


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> My oval lights didn't show up . It was my son's buggy board. Much needed but nowhere near as exciting. It was delivered by the same carrier and the tracking led me to believe it would be my Pandora. Tomorrow is my son's birthday party and I was hoping to wear the glitzy bracelet...



Hope it arrives today &#128077;


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Congratulations! I love the bracelet, the clips and the Galaxy charms but then I am biased
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! What a lovely bracelet you've got. I always love seeing bracelets with red detail and I appreciate them, all the more so as red is just not my colour and I will never have one. Very nicely put together, you must enjoy it v much.



Thank you.


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> My oval lights didn't show up . It was my son's buggy board. Much needed but nowhere near as exciting. It was delivered by the same carrier and the tracking led me to believe it would be my Pandora. Tomorrow is my son's birthday party and I was hoping to wear the glitzy bracelet...



Hopefully coming soon


----------



## Dynasty

lifestylekitty said:


> These are lovely charms. Ready for winter!



Thank you.


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> My mini stack for today, with other non-Pandora bracelets.



Very pretty stack, the green morano is lovely &#128525;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Pink stacked look for me today&#9786;



My favorite blush pink&#128540;
Love the pink heart dangle!


----------



## dinamit

iVALANI said:


> My mini stack for today, with other non-Pandora bracelets.



Lovely stack. 

What is that cool dange on your Pandora bracelet that looks like a silver disc and has CZ on the screw bit that goes on the bracelet? 

Still no oval lights.... Been waiting for nine days now, really hope they arrive on Monday.


----------



## iVALANI

That's St. Christopher, only in my pic it's upside down.


----------



## dinamit

iVALANI said:


> That's St. Christopher, only in my pic it's upside down.



I love it!


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

I haven't been here in a while, but my Pandora bug is back, and here's what have been wearing lately:





Thanks for looking!


----------



## 10ymonogram

ItrainsinLondon said:


> I haven't been here in a while, but my Pandora bug is back, and here's what have been wearing lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!




Beautiful! Are you wearing a essence bracelet on your left hand? And does anyone know if the safety chains fit onto the essence bracelet? As far as I know Pandora doesn't have a safety chain in their essence line and I don't feel comfortable wearing it without the extra security.


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

10ymonogram said:


> Beautiful! Are you wearing a essence bracelet on your left hand? And does anyone know if the safety chains fit onto the essence bracelet? As far as I know Pandora doesn't have a safety chain in their essence line and I don't feel comfortable wearing it without the extra security.


 
Thanks! No they are all Moments, although I sometimes wear my two-toned Essence with the two Moments on my left hand. I have decided I don't like the Essence as much as I thought I would, so it has been stashed away in its box, and one of the reasons for this is that I cannot have a safety chain on it! The other reason is that I got it in the same size as my Moments (I should have got it one size smaller) and it's way too big.


----------



## Melora24

Anybody knows if the marking is always in the same place? I have ordered a silver ladybug on ebay from a reputable seller, but it isn't exactly the same as my friend's. The spots are not located in the exact same place, and the marking is different too.
It doesn't look cheap, though.


----------



## Pandoortje

Melora24 said:


> Anybody knows if the marking is always in the same place? I have ordered a silver ladybug on ebay from a reputable seller, but it isn't exactly the same as my friend's. The spots are not located in the exact same place, and the marking is different too.
> It doesn't look cheap, though.



The place where they put the stamp do change a lot. If that's your only doubt you can stop being worried. Do you have a picture, maybe some of us can take a look?


----------



## rose10

My finished Two Tone bracelet representing my Family, my Courtship and Marriage...


----------



## rose10

One Final hurried shot!


----------



## Melora24

Pandoortje said:


> The place where they put the stamp do change a lot. If that's your only doubt you can stop being worried. Do you have a picture, maybe some of us can take a look?



Yes, I have 2 pics


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

rose10 said:


> My finished Two Tone bracelet representing my Family, my Courtship and Marriage...



That is one pretty bracelet!


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

Melora24 said:


> Anybody knows if the marking is always in the same place? I have ordered a silver ladybug on ebay from a reputable seller, but it isn't exactly the same as my friend's. The spots are not located in the exact same place, and the marking is different too.
> It doesn't look cheap, though.



Wish I could help - hope you get your answer soon. I want to know, too! Why don't you get it authenticated at a Pandora boutique?


----------



## Melora24

ItrainsinLondon said:


> Wish I could help - hope you get your answer soon. I want to know, too! Why don't you get it authenticated at a Pandora boutique?



Because I don't believe SAs in my boutique would know better than me  I would go there if it wasn't a discontinued item, and if I could compare it to others.

The only thing bothering me is the marking. Other than that, it looks as good as all my other Pandoras, so if the marking isn't always at the same place, then I'm happy with my bead


----------



## simrasn




----------



## rose10

Thank You!! Its been a year and then some....


----------



## cindygenit

Melora24 said:


> Yes, I have 2 pics




That looks fine to me! It is interesting to see how the shape has slightly changed though or is it just my eyes deceiving me?

Do any of you ladies use hagerty silver foam to clean Pandora? Thoughts?


----------



## dinamit

Melora24 said:


> Yes, I have 2 pics



One bead has the S before the 925 and the other doesn't, right? Could it be that they are an older and a newer version? One having the S and the other not seems to indicate that. Also  as OP has mentioned, the shape is slightly different too, and the bead without the S seems to have a slightly larger opening for the threads.


----------



## GingerJade

Beautiful bracelets, everyone! 

The white and yellow murano with the 2 tone bracelet is eye catching, so pretty! 

So, my mom went to a Pandora outlet over the weekend and came home with this 2014 LE Black Friday ornament charm for me. I won't have my Christmas bracelet started until this Black Friday so I just put it on my regular one until then. But I thought these LE charms are only offered on BF weekend? Is it common for them to end up in the outlets or is this rare?


----------



## iVALANI

rose10 said:


> My finished Two Tone bracelet representing my Family, my Courtship and Marriage...



Rose, so much effort and love invested in this bracelet, it's stunning.


----------



## dinamit

iVALANI said:


> My mini stack for today, with other non-Pandora bracelets.



So vibrant!


----------



## iVALANI

Thanks dinamit.

Shades of blue today...


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Rose, so much effort and love invested in this bracelet, it's stunning.



Thank You iVALANI!! Been working on it for a while now... I love this bracelet so much. When i look at it, i feel so thankful for all that i have in my life. This bracelet feels both like a prayer ( i thank god for all that he has blessed me with, my family, my hubby, our new home, great travels...) and a a wish at the same time, a heartfelt wish of of luck, love, happiness and health... I now, completely understand the charm behind Pandora Moments...

P.S Will be bugging you and more ppl on here about my Silver Pandora bracelet soon!


----------



## iVALANI

Rose, we have the same murano.  Have you thought of adding more of those?
Not necessarily this particular style.


----------



## KatherineOxx

I couldn't resist after I saw the Christmas collection in store [emoji300]&#65039;. The cute teddy bear was a lovely pre-Christmas gift from my Mum!


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Rose, we have the same murano.  Have you thought of adding more of those?
> Not necessarily this particular style.




Yay Twins!!  I have on my silver bracelet, its now looking quite bare(want a different look for it as compared to my two tone)...I already have two Fascinating Aventurescent muranos on there....but don't know what else to add to it murano wise, i want 3-4 on it...i think the SA suggested a 19cm while i was buying the bracelet and i insisted that it was too small, i think i got the next size up and even with 5 charms on it still loose... I don't handle color well, i rather add it at the end than as i go along.... other than the Field of Daisies murano, love the Spring flowers murano but it wont go with my other muranos...

I was also thinking of buying two more of the Field of Daisies Muranos( Love the 3D effect to them and the pastel colors), to put them on during the summer months on my two tone bracelet and take the Christmas Tree and Dashing through the Snow charms off. Thoughts?


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty, is this the Murano you are after?

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Aut...rm-Blue-Lotus-750506-/231751604790?nav=SEARCH


----------



## dinamit

So the clear oval lights arrived and I'm a bit underwhelmed. 
They were held up in customs for 8 days and it was a hassle to get them, so I guess the expectations were high. They look bulkier than the purple oval lights and aren't particularly sparkly. Furthermore, I don't think they go with my sparkly bracelet very well, so I transferred them to my everyday silver bracelet as I am at a loss what to do with them. I would probably return them if it didn't involve shipping overseas.

I transferred the purple lights to my sparkly bracelet for now, but not entirely happy with that either. #confused.


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Dynasty, is this the Murano you are after?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Aut...rm-Blue-Lotus-750506-/231751604790?nav=SEARCH



I'm looking for the blue spirals one but this one is very pretty too, I will check it out
Thank you


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> So the clear oval lights arrived and I'm a bit underwhelmed.
> They were held up in customs for 8 days and it was a hassle to get them, so I guess the expectations were high. They look bulkier than the purple oval lights and aren't particularly sparkly. Furthermore, I don't think they go with my sparkly bracelet very well, so I transferred them to my everyday silver bracelet as I am at a loss what to do with them. I would probably return them if it didn't involve shipping overseas.
> 
> I transferred the purple lights to my sparkly bracelet for now, but not entirely happy with that either. #confused.



I think it's very pretty combinations colors.
Love both bracelet


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Thanks dinamit.
> 
> Shades of blue today...



Beautiful blue stack&#128525;


----------



## lesliehallur

KatherineOxx said:


> I couldn't resist after I saw the Christmas collection in store [emoji300]&#65039;. The cute teddy bear was a lovely pre-Christmas gift from my Mum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190790
> View attachment 3190791



The teddy is so adorable!


----------



## Dynasty

Love all the bracelet LADIES!!!
They are beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## cindygenit

On the bus today [emoji13]


----------



## GingerJade

cindygenit said:


> On the bus today [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3191319
> 
> View attachment 3191320



Beautiful stack, I love it!


----------



## dinamit

cindygenit said:


> On the bus today [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3191319
> 
> View attachment 3191320



Gorgeous!


----------



## dinamit

So I changed things round a bit; now all the oval lights are on this bracelet. What do you all think? This is the first bracelet that I am struggling with and have gone oval lights mad, a bit like Missydora with her blush muranos


----------



## dinamit

Don't know why sometimes photos randomly don't attach even though I do everything as usual...let's try again.


----------



## Missydora

GingerJade said:


> Beautiful bracelets, everyone!
> 
> The white and yellow murano with the 2 tone bracelet is eye catching, so pretty!
> 
> So, my mom went to a Pandora outlet over the weekend and came home with this 2014 LE Black Friday ornament charm for me. I won't have my Christmas bracelet started until this Black Friday so I just put it on my regular one until then. But I thought these LE charms are only offered on BF weekend? Is it common for them to end up in the outlets or is this rare?


The black Friday charm looks so good  on your bracelet  it goes so well  


iVALANI said:


> Thanks dinamit.
> 
> Shades of blue today...


I like the hint of pink from the orchid dangly goes so well with the blue 


dinamit said:


> So the clear oval lights arrived and I'm a bit underwhelmed.
> They were held up in customs for 8 days and it was a hassle to get them, so I guess the expectations were high. They look bulkier than the purple oval lights and aren't particularly sparkly. Furthermore, I don't think they go with my sparkly bracelet very well, so I transferred them to my everyday silver bracelet as I am at a loss what to do with them. I would probably return them if it didn't involve shipping overseas.
> 
> I transferred the purple lights to my sparkly bracelet for now, but not entirely happy with that either. #confused.



I think I can see what you mean the clear oval lights don't have that soarkle, it looks better on the silver.


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> Thank You iVALANI!! Been working on it for a while now... I love this bracelet so much. When i look at it, i feel so thankful for all that i have in my life. This bracelet feels both like a prayer ( i thank god for all that he has blessed me with, my family, my hubby, our new home, great travels...) and a a wish at the same time, a heartfelt wish of of luck, love, happiness and health... I now, completely understand the charm behind Pandora Moments...
> 
> P.S Will be bugging you and more ppl on here about my Silver Pandora bracelet soon!



Horray you have the white version of  the abundance of love charm it looks brilliant with the pink version!.  Im getting it when it comes out over here after seeing yours  Your  bracelet looks beautiful and complete now


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Don't know why sometimes photos randomly don't attach even though I do everything as usual...let's try again.



On this photo it actually looks fine the clear oval lights . I think because you put the purple ones on too. The similar shapes tie it all together as whole look and is very balanced.  How do you feel about the clear oval lights on bracelet when worn on your wrist?  Or the purple ones feel more right than the clear ones?


----------



## iVALANI

KatherineOxx said:


> I couldn't resist after I saw the Christmas collection in store [emoji300]&#65039;. The cute teddy bear was a lovely pre-Christmas gift from my Mum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190790
> View attachment 3190791



So pretty!



rose10 said:


> Yay Twins!!  I have on my silver bracelet, its now looking quite bare(want a different look for it as compared to my two tone)...I already have two Fascinating Aventurescent muranos on there....but don't know what else to add to it murano wise, i want 3-4 on it...i think the SA suggested a 19cm while i was buying the bracelet and i insisted that it was too small, i think i got the next size up and even with 5 charms on it still loose... I don't handle color well, i rather add it at the end than as i go along.... other than the Field of Daisies murano, love the Spring flowers murano but it wont go with my other muranos...
> 
> I was also thinking of buying two more of the Field of Daisies Muranos( Love the 3D effect to them and the pastel colors), to put them on during the summer months on my two tone bracelet and take the Christmas Tree and Dashing through the Snow charms off. Thoughts?



Why don't you get one of the pink muranos instead of two more Field of daisies? Or would that be too girly for you?








cindygenit said:


> On the bus today [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3191319
> 
> View attachment 3191320



Looks very pretty. 



dinamit said:


> Don't know why sometimes photos randomly don't attach even though I do everything as usual...let's try again.



To me, it is perfect. I like the new oval lights.


----------



## iVALANI

I think tomorrow I'll finally grab some free time to go and get the winter holly murano and the reindeer pendant, I can't wait. 

Apart from the Christmas theme bracelet I was also thinking of starting a green bracelet. Green is one of my favourite colours and I have seen some really pretty green bracelets online. However, I am so disappointed with the current offer , 99% of the green charms are either grass or murky green. I am more in favour of pastels and that sort of thing. I guess I should start looking for discontinued charms if I want those particular tones.


----------



## 10ymonogram

iVALANI said:


> I think tomorrow I'll finally grab some free time to go and get the winter holly murano and the reindeer pendant, I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the Christmas theme bracelet I was also thinking of starting a green bracelet. Green is one of my favourite colours and I have seen some really pretty green bracelets online. However, I am so disappointed with the current offer , 99% of the green charms are either grass or murky green. I am more in favour of pastels and that sort of thing. I guess I should start looking for discontinued charms if I want those particular tones.




Where I am there will be a free bracelet promotion from the 1st of December  so I'll just wait patiently haha


----------



## Melora24

cindygenit said:


> On the bus today [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3191319
> 
> View attachment 3191320



Nice stack!







dinamit said:


> So the clear oval lights arrived and I'm a bit underwhelmed.
> They were held up in customs for 8 days and it was a hassle to get them, so I guess the expectations were high. They look bulkier than the purple oval lights and aren't particularly sparkly. Furthermore, I don't think they go with my sparkly bracelet very well, so I transferred them to my everyday silver bracelet as I am at a loss what to do with them. I would probably return them if it didn't involve shipping overseas.
> 
> I transferred the purple lights to my sparkly bracelet for now, but not entirely happy with that either. #confused.


I like what you've done with them. I know sometimes it's not easy with color charms (I have returned the enamel purple spacer, because it was grey in most conditions)


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> Horray you have the white version of  the abundance of love charm it looks brilliant with the pink version!.  Im getting it when it comes out over here after seeing yours  Your  bracelet looks beautiful and complete now



Thank You Missydora!! The white/Silver Abundance of Love looks more beautiful in person, my photos dont do it justice at all!!


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get one of the pink muranos instead of two more Field of daisies? Or would that be too girly for you?



I will check it out at Pandora next week, if the tones are cool, it will be a go! Thanks!


----------



## Melora24

I'm not that much into Pandora now that they are so pavé-oriented, but Pandora still is the main brand in my charm collection!
Here is an Ohm Beads bracelet with my Christmas and star beads. That includes Pandora, Ohm, and one Elfbead. The Ohm bracelet works like the Pandora, except there is no section, and beads can't go over the thread at the end of the bracelet. I used the silicon thingies to keep the clips in position.


----------



## rose10

dinamit said:


> Don't know why sometimes photos randomly don't attach even though I do everything as usual...let's try again.



Dinamit, this looks good!! You dont need to worry about the Oval Lights at all!


----------



## Melora24

My 2nd bracelet is a Trollbeads. I actually exchanged a Pandora that was too big for me and got this one instead. It's filled with all my muranos (3 Pandoras, one Trollbeads and the rest is no-brand basic glass), all Pandora charms that have a bit of color, plus Pandora spacers and Trollbeads silver charms.
I'm going to try to find "real" muranos to complete this one  still trying to identify the best for me.

I've heard people say that the TB muranos were so much better that the Pandora, but I don't agree. The blue with purple flowers (Trollbeads) doesn't look nicer than the purple with blue flowers (P). but I do think that Pandora improved a lot: there is a big difference between my purple beads.


----------



## Melora24

My Pandora bracelet, filled with everything that didn't fit the other two


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> On the bus today [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3191319
> 
> View attachment 3191320



I forgot to mention. Nice stack &#128522; love Pandora in action pictures.


----------



## Missydora

Melora24 said:


> My 2nd bracelet is a Trollbeads. I actually exchanged a Pandora that was too big for me and got this one instead. It's filled with all my muranos (3 Pandoras, one Trollbeads and the rest is no-brand basic glass), all Pandora charms that have a bit of color, plus Pandora spacers and Trollbeads silver charms.
> I'm going to try to find "real" muranos to complete this one  still trying to identify the best for me.
> 
> I've heard people say that the TB muranos were so much better that the Pandora, but I don't agree. The blue with purple flowers (Trollbeads) doesn't look nicer than the purple with blue flowers (P). but I do think that Pandora improved a lot: there is a big difference between my purple beads.



My oldest daughter collects troll beads I think the silver charms are so much more detailed than Pandora but are on the whimsical, mysitical themed,  sort of style. Their glass is a bit smaller some are very beautiful especially those that look like the "aura aborelias"or "Northern lights" kind of of colours. But yeah they also have those quirky "one of a kind" that's not as nice.  But with Trollbeads it seems to work better having muranos next to another or more muranos than silver than Pandora with their glass. I think it's because trollbeads have more variety of coloured glass and they go together better.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I love your bracelets Melora!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Melora24

Missydora said:


> My oldest daughter collects troll beads I think the silver charms are so much more detailed than Pandora but are on the whimsical, mysitical themed,  sort of style. Their glass is a bit smaller some are very beautiful especially those that look like the "aura aborelias"or "Northern lights" kind of of colours. But yeah they also have those quirky "one of a kind" that's not as nice.  But with Trollbeads it seems to work better having muranos next to another or more muranos than silver than Pandora with their glass. I think it's because trollbeads have more variety of coloured glass and they go together better.



I agree, I'm not that much into TB's silver anyway. I like that they exchange the bracelets  my favorite right now is Ohm. They remind me of what Pandora was like. At least for some collections!


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> On this photo it actually looks fine the clear oval lights . I think because you put the purple ones on too. The similar shapes tie it all together as whole look and is very balanced.  How do you feel about the clear oval lights on bracelet when worn on your wrist?  Or the purple ones feel more right than the clear ones?



Thanks Missydora. The clear oval lights aren't as pretty as I had hoped, but I too agree that all the ovals work together. Individually, I think the purple ones are prettier. The clear ones almost look like very pale pink, or a badly cut diamond - a bit murky and not very sparkly, especially not next to pave. 



iVALANI said:


> To me, it is perfect. I like the new oval lights.



Thanks iVALANI 



iVALANI said:


> I think tomorrow I'll finally grab some free time to go and get the winter holly murano and the reindeer pendant, I can't wait.
> 
> Apart from the Christmas theme bracelet I was also thinking of starting a green bracelet. Green is one of my favourite colours and I have seen some really pretty green bracelets online. However, I am so disappointed with the current offer , 99% of the green charms are either grass or murky green. I am more in favour of pastels and that sort of thing. I guess I should start looking for discontinued charms if I want those particular tones.



Oh exciting! Will you be starting a Christmassy bracelet or combine onto existing?

I too really, really want a green bracelet and had planned to start one this autumn as I already have the  clips for it and know which beads I want to begin with, but then the sparkly bracelet happened just like that (probably because I came across the hard to find fascinating 
Aventurescent muranos and had to have them), so the green project got pushed back. Maybe I'll start it at Christmas if Santa is good to me . I love the emerald green muranos. I thought I would like the olive green ones too, but having seen them in person back home, they reminded me of the glass used for old beer bottles . 



Melora24 said:


> I like what you've done with them. I know sometimes it's not easy with color charms (I have returned the enamel purple spacer, because it was grey in most conditions)



Thanks Melora! And I love your bracelets too, especially the colourful one with all the glass beads. I somehow didnt get on well with Trollbeads and will be selling off my collection. I too dislike the current pave obsessed Pandora offerings (funny coming from someone who just put together a sparkly bracelet  ), so I am always on the hunt for retired Pandora beads. 

So glad you told me about the purple enamel spacer as I was considering it for this bracelet. I cant see them in person anywhere anymore, so it would be a hassle to return. 



rose10 said:


> Dinamit, this looks good!! You dont need to worry about the Oval Lights at all!



Thanks rose10! Your bracelet is gorgeous, by the way. 



Having worn the latest combination with all the oval lights today, it yas grown on me. I just need to get another silver galaxy charm for this bracelet, and then I will leave it and focus on something else until I figure out how to finish it.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> My oldest daughter collects troll beads I think the silver charms are so much more detailed than Pandora but are on the whimsical, mysitical themed,  sort of style. Their glass is a bit smaller some are very beautiful especially those that look like the "aura aborelias"or "Northern lights" kind of of colours. But yeah they also have those quirky "one of a kind" that's not as nice.  But with Trollbeads it seems to work better having muranos next to another or more muranos than silver than Pandora with their glass. I think it's because trollbeads have more variety of coloured glass and they go together better.



The thing that I loved about Trollbeads are all the semi-precious stone beads that really complement the glass. What I disliked about the brand are the exorbitant prices for two tone charms, and dont even get me started on the price of gold (although admittedly it is 18c) . I also found it hard to source the beads, not many places are stocking Trollbeads in London and those that do had quite limited stock where as the range is huge. And lastly...it is much harder to recognise authentic beads bought online and from dealers.


----------



## dinamit

Melora24 said:


> My 2nd bracelet is a Trollbeads. I actually exchanged a Pandora that was too big for me and got this one instead. It's filled with all my muranos (3 Pandoras, one Trollbeads and the rest is no-brand basic glass), all Pandora charms that have a bit of color, plus Pandora spacers and Trollbeads silver charms.
> I'm going to try to find "real" muranos to complete this one  still trying to identify the best for me.
> 
> I've heard people say that the TB muranos were so much better that the Pandora, but I don't agree. The blue with purple flowers (Trollbeads) doesn't look nicer than the purple with blue flowers (P). but I do think that Pandora improved a lot: there is a big difference between my purple beads.



This is lovely. It is like happiness on a bracelet. Do you feel particularly good when you wear it? 



Melora24 said:


> My Pandora bracelet, filled with everything that didn't fit the other two


 
What bead is to the right off your ladybug? It looks really interesting.


----------



## rose10

dinamit said:


> Thanks rose10! Your bracelet is gorgeous, by the way.



Thank You, its been a work in progress for a while! Moving on ...


----------



## GingerJade

Dinamit, the oval lights look really nice and balanced on that bracelet with the way you've arranged it, nice!

Beautiful bracelets, Melora  the colorful one does look so happy, I love it.

I liked at Trollbeads the other day and was blown away by the prices of the two tones. Yikes! Their beads are nice though.


----------



## Jane917

Dynasty said:


> It's not on the plan but here it is, early winter bracelet &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;


I love this bracelet. I am considering purchasing the Classic Elegance, Clear CZ hanging charm that you have on your bracelet, along with a chain necklace. Do you think it is too small to make a nice pendant necklace?


----------



## iVALANI

Melora, you have some really cool and pretty charms there. Great collection.



dinamit said:


> Oh exciting! Will you be starting a Christmassy bracelet or combine onto existing?
> 
> I too really, really want a green bracelet and had planned to start one this autumn as I already have the  clips for it and know which beads I want to begin with, but then the sparkly bracelet happened just like that (probably because I came across the hard to find fascinating
> Aventurescent muranos and had to have them), so the green project got pushed back. Maybe I'll start it at Christmas if Santa is good to me . I love the emerald green muranos. I thought I would like the olive green ones too, but having seen them in person back home, they reminded me of the glass used for old beer bottles .



Yes! That's exactly the colour of beer bottles from the past, ugh, I hate that colour.
Re. the Christmas bracelet, once I buy the holly murano and the reindeer I will only have 3 Christmas charms, at the moment I only have one (the elves openwork charm) :giggles: but I've decided not to rush it and only buy the festive charms I really really like plus the two red muranos which I also plan for that particular bracelet. Until I fill it up some more, I can use some of my more generic charms to fill in the blank spaces though.


----------



## diane m

Hello Everyone,
I am hoping it is ok to post this as a new thread.  I didn't think it fit as a reply in the Pandora thread.  I was wondering if anyone knows when the next special ( free bracelet) promotion will be happening.  I know there will be a special charm for Black Friday but do they usually do any other promotions before Christmas?
Thanks,
Diane


----------



## cindygenit

Thanks for the compliments ladies! I have definitely decided now that I can't live with the 19 cm. good for now but definitely too big on me when it stretches!

When there is a bangle promotion in Australia I think I'll be looking to buy some discontinued charms (mainly muranos ) I need some colour on my bracelet I think!


----------



## 10ymonogram

Any ladies with the Pandora bangle and have it full with charms? I would like to know if it's comfortable to wear. And I heard that if you want to have a full bangle, you should go one size up (because it doesn't stretch like the bracelets). Please let me know! Xx


----------



## ScottyGal

10ymonogram said:


> Any ladies with the Pandora bangle and have it full with charms? I would like to know if it's comfortable to wear. And I heard that if you want to have a full bangle, you should go one size up (because it doesn't stretch like the bracelets). Please let me know! Xx



My bangle is half full and is getting a bit tight - I imagine if I was to fill it completely, I would need to buy a bigger bangle.


----------



## 10ymonogram

_Lee said:


> My bangle is half full and is getting a bit tight - I imagine if I was to fill it completely, I would need to buy a bigger bangle.




Thanks for letting me know! Can I snap a picture of your bangle?  just curious how it would look like half full


----------



## ScottyGal

10ymonogram said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Can I snap a picture of your bangle?  just curious how it would look like half full



My rose and silver bangle  is half full. Still comfortable enough to wear, but the charms don't move around as much anymore, which is an indication that it's a bit tighter.


----------



## 10ymonogram

_Lee said:


> My rose and silver bangle  is half full. Still comfortable enough to wear, but the charms don't move around as much anymore, which is an indication that it's a bit tighter.




Thank you! Looks very nice  really love the rose....unfortunately they don't sell it in my country. You are so lucky!!


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> The thing that I loved about Trollbeads are all the semi-precious stone beads that really complement the glass. What I disliked about the brand are the exorbitant prices for two tone charms, and dont even get me started on the price of gold (although admittedly it is 18c) . I also found it hard to source the beads, not many places are stocking Trollbeads in London and those that do had quite limited stock where as the range is huge. And lastly...it is much harder to recognise authentic beads bought online and from dealers.


I really like the pink agate stone set they do, was really tempted to get them last year they were about £130 for 6 but have to buy online as there's not many shops that stock it. Didnt want to take the risk.  Yeah the gold charms are truly bank breaking!  They look really nice with the pink agate too  not worth my marriage for though 


10ymonogram said:


> Any ladies with the Pandora bangle and have it full with charms? I would like to know if it's comfortable to wear. And I heard that if you want to have a full bangle, you should go one size up (because it doesn't stretch like the bracelets). Please let me know! Xx



I wear bangle fairly full,  because I have small wrist 13cm because 17cm bangle is the smallest they do,  I can get away with it full and it not being uncomfortable but more the case it being a bit heavy sometimes.  This is a old picture I uploaded on here last year,  but it shows nearly full bangle with and without muranoes to compare.


----------



## 10ymonogram

Missydora said:


> I really like the pink agate stone set they do, was really tempted to get them last year they were about £130 for 6 but have to buy online as there's not many shops that stock it. Didnt want to take the risk.  Yeah the gold charms are truly bank breaking!  They look really nice with the pink agate too  not worth my marriage for though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear bangle fairly full,  because I have small wrist 13cm because 17cm bangle is the smallest they do,  I can get away with it full and it not being uncomfortable but more the case it being a bit heavy sometimes.  This is a old picture I uploaded on here last year,  but it shows nearly full bangle with and without muranoes to compare.





Wow you really have a small wrist, I thought mine was small (14 cm). I hope a full 17cm bangle will fit me  I can't exchange anymore. And I love the design of your bangle....very romantic


----------



## Bambieee

Missydora said:


> I really like the pink agate stone set they do, was really tempted to get them last year they were about £130 for 6 but have to buy online as there's not many shops that stock it. Didnt want to take the risk.  Yeah the gold charms are truly bank breaking!  They look really nice with the pink agate too  not worth my marriage for though
> 
> 
> I wear bangle fairly full,  because I have small wrist 13cm because 17cm bangle is the smallest they do,  I can get away with it full and it not being uncomfortable but more the case it being a bit heavy sometimes.  This is a old picture I uploaded on here last year,  but it shows nearly full bangle with and without muranoes to compare.



I love the look of your bangle. I'm not a silver person at all, but I want to try Pandora. The gold starter bracelet is a redic price though...so I was def thinking about the silver starter with gold charms mixed with silver, like yours, instead. Gold is so expensive these days!


----------



## 10ymonogram

Bambieee said:


> I love the look of your bangle. I'm not a silver person at all, but I want to try Pandora. The gold starter bracelet is a redic price though...so I was def thinking about the silver starter with gold charms mixed with silver, like yours, instead. Gold is so expensive these days!




I also never liked silver before started my charm brace. However I'm in love now! And I even wear my gold watch with my bracelets and it looks great together! Gold can be "in your face" and I think the two tone charms/bracelet is a great way to wear gold without being too offensive.  you'll love pandora and be addicted in no time! Xx


----------



## Bambieee

10ymonogram said:


> I also never liked silver before started my charm brace. However I'm in love now! And I even wear my gold watch with my bracelets and it looks great together! Gold can be "in your face" and I think the two tone charms/bracelet is a great way to wear gold without being too offensive.  you'll love pandora and be addicted in no time! Xx



Thanks! I have been wearing gold since I was a baby, plus it matches my complexion very well. It doesn't hurt to do something different though. I can't wait


----------



## Dynasty

Jane917 said:


> I love this bracelet. I am considering purchasing the Classic Elegance, Clear CZ hanging charm that you have on your bracelet, along with a chain necklace. Do you think it is too small to make a nice pendant necklace?



I don't think is to small, will look beautiful and elegant


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> I really like the pink agate stone set they do, was really tempted to get them last year they were about £130 for 6 but have to buy online as there's not many shops that stock it. Didnt want to take the risk.  Yeah the gold charms are truly bank breaking!  They look really nice with the pink agate too  not worth my marriage for though
> 
> 
> I wear bangle fairly full,  because I have small wrist 13cm because 17cm bangle is the smallest they do,  I can get away with it full and it not being uncomfortable but more the case it being a bit heavy sometimes.  This is a old picture I uploaded on here last year,  but it shows nearly full bangle with and without muranoes to compare.



LOVE the two tone with Diamonds/CZ on the top bangle, 2nd from the right, next to the lattice charm...Jelly of some of the older two tone charms you have


----------



## Missydora

10ymonogram said:


> Wow you really have a small wrist, I thought mine was small (14 cm). I hope a full 17cm bangle will fit me  I can't exchange anymore. And I love the design of your bangle....very romantic


Thank you. Yeah my small wrist is a pain,  I have to have links taken off for watches. Extra holes put for leather straps. Can't get Pandora leather bracelets their too big.  I think if you fill with just charms or with a couple of muranoes you will be fine. 18cm is definatley too big for me I need to have it full and put 6 muranoes on a bangle that size to make it feel right. 


Bambieee said:


> I love the look of your bangle. I'm not a silver person at all, but I want to try Pandora. The gold starter bracelet is a redic price though...so I was def thinking about the silver starter with gold charms mixed with silver, like yours, instead. Gold is so expensive these days!


Bet its exciting starting and planning your new bracelet so much charms and ideas   im glad I was of help maybe just to visualise how things might look. I love pandora 2 tones. They don't do enough of those these days  you have to post pics of your new bracelet 


rose10 said:


> LOVE the two tone with Diamonds/CZ on the top bangle, 2nd from the right, next to the lattice charm...Jelly of some of the older two tone charms you have



Thank you rose there's 1 two tone charm on the two bracelet that's not pandora its a chamilla my hubby bought me my first two tone 6 years ago but didn't know at the time whether I had a chamilla or a Pandora bracelet but luckily it still fit.  I prefer Pandora older 2 tones they don't design and make them like them anymore, its a shame.


----------



## GingerJade

I have a child sized wrist, it's exactly 5" around or a little lass than 13 cm. it's sooo hard to find anything for me. I'm hoping the smallest sized bangle has a better fit than the regular bracelet in the smallest size...that fit me well at first but now it's stretched out to where it's too loose for my liking. I'm hoping it will fit better as I fill it up! I can't wait to get my new bangle next week with the Black Friday promotion! 

The two tone look is also my favorite look...I would love to mix some solid God charms or spacers in but we'll see. The gold is pretty expensive!


----------



## Missydora

GingerJade said:


> I have a child sized wrist, it's exactly 5" around or a little lass than 13 cm. it's sooo hard to find anything for me. I'm hoping the smallest sized bangle has a better fit than the regular bracelet in the smallest size...that fit me well at first but now it's stretched out to where it's too loose for my liking. I'm hoping it will fit better as I fill it up! I can't wait to get my new bangle next week with the Black Friday promotion!
> 
> The two tone look is also my favorite look...I would love to mix some solid God charms or spacers in but we'll see. The gold is pretty expensive!



I think you might find the bangle  be a better fit and more versatile for small wrist. For me the regular bracelet when loosen seems to feel bigger and looser  it hangs awkwardly when my hand is down with charms bunched to one side. As though the bracelet is too heavy and big for me i cant pull it off. Just looks like a child hand wearing adult jewellery that's too big if you know what I mean  
I really love two tones its my favourite charms to collect. This is a photo of my two tone bracelet with charms I love the most that have meaning and is very sentimental. If I lost this bracelet I would be mega heart broken.


----------



## dinamit

rose10 said:


> LOVE the two tone with Diamonds/CZ on the top bangle, 2nd from the right, next to the lattice charm...Jelly of some of the older two tone charms you have



I second that! Missydora, I was going to ask whether that is aPandora charm? I have never seen it before. It must be retired for a while.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> I really like the pink agate stone set they do, was really tempted to get them last year they were about £130 for 6 but have to buy online as there's not many shops that stock it. Didnt want to take the risk.  Yeah the gold charms are truly bank breaking!  They look really nice with the pink agate too  not worth my marriage for though
> 
> 
> I wear bangle fairly full,  because I have small wrist 13cm because 17cm bangle is the smallest they do,  I can get away with it full and it not being uncomfortable but more the case it being a bit heavy sometimes.  This is a old picture I uploaded on here last year,  but it shows nearly full bangle with and without muranoes to compare.





Missydora said:


> I think you might find the bangle  be a better fit and more versatile for small wrist. For me the regular bracelet when loosen seems to feel bigger and looser  it hangs awkwardly when my hand is down with charms bunched to one side. As though the bracelet is too heavy and big for me i cant pull it off. Just looks like a child hand wearing adult jewellery that's too big if you know what I mean
> I really love two tones its my favourite charms to collect. This is a photo of my two tone bracelet with charms I love the most that have meaning and is very sentimental. If I lost this bracelet I would be mega heart broken.



Stunning as usual Missydora! 

You are so lucky to have the Lucerne clip! And that charm, which is next to the gokd clip on the left in the 2nd pic, is that the chamilia? It's gorgeous.

Your pictures are always so cool .


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I really like the pink agate stone set they do, was really tempted to get them last year they were about £130 for 6 but have to buy online as there's not many shops that stock it. Didnt want to take the risk.  Yeah the gold charms are truly bank breaking!  They look really nice with the pink agate too  not worth my marriage for though
> 
> 
> I wear bangle fairly full,  because I have small wrist 13cm because 17cm bangle is the smallest they do,  I can get away with it full and it not being uncomfortable but more the case it being a bit heavy sometimes.  This is a old picture I uploaded on here last year,  but it shows nearly full bangle with and without muranoes to compare.





Missydora said:


> I think you might find the bangle  be a better fit and more versatile for small wrist. For me the regular bracelet when loosen seems to feel bigger and looser  it hangs awkwardly when my hand is down with charms bunched to one side. As though the bracelet is too heavy and big for me i cant pull it off. Just looks like a child hand wearing adult jewellery that's too big if you know what I mean
> I really love two tones its my favourite charms to collect. This is a photo of my two tone bracelet with charms I love the most that have meaning and is very sentimental. If I lost this bracelet I would be mega heart broken.



Beautiful&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Love all your bangle!


----------



## Dynasty

_Lee said:


> My rose and silver bangle  is half full. Still comfortable enough to wear, but the charms don't move around as much anymore, which is an indication that it's a bit tighter.



Beautiful rose and silver!


----------



## Dynasty

Just wanted to share my stack tonight


----------



## pbnjam

Dynasty said:


> Just wanted to share my stack tonight




Love it! [emoji7] Looks so pretty with your mani.


----------



## CrazyCool01

hi Ladies,

am new to "Pandora" .. is it possible for anyone to tell me if Pandora goes on sale ??

I was gifted a Heart clasp bracelet and am i got to  buy Charms .. 

thanks in Advance


----------



## 10ymonogram

CrazyCool01 said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> am new to "Pandora" .. is it possible for anyone to tell me if Pandora goes on sale ??
> 
> I was gifted a Heart clasp bracelet and am i got to  buy Charms ..
> 
> thanks in Advance




No they don't. But they do have promotions once in awhile. Free bangle or bead with purchase.....


----------



## Bambieee

Dynasty said:


> Just wanted to share my stack tonight



Gorgeous!


----------



## CrazyCool01

10ymonogram said:


> No they don't. But they do have promotions once in awhile. Free bangle or bead with purchase.....


thanks 10ymonogram


----------



## Dynasty

pbnjam said:


> Love it! [emoji7] Looks so pretty with your mani.



Thank you.


----------



## Dynasty

Bambieee said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you.


----------



## Dynasty

CrazyCool01 said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> am new to "Pandora" .. is it possible for anyone to tell me if Pandora goes on sale ??
> 
> I was gifted a Heart clasp bracelet and am i got to  buy Charms ..
> 
> thanks in Advance



Hi,
I am new too and not sure when on sale for Pandora.
I got my collection from Pandora outlet, the retired item have very good deal price, usually they start from 30% to 75% off.
Maybe the area where you live have Pandora outlet that have the same deal? That if you like any of the retired item would be great deal.


----------



## Pandoortje

CrazyCool01 said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> am new to "Pandora" .. is it possible for anyone to tell me if Pandora goes on sale ??
> 
> I was gifted a Heart clasp bracelet and am i got to  buy Charms ..
> 
> thanks in Advance



They DO go on sale. Twice a year they discount all the pieces that are about to retire. That's on the website of the Jewel Hut in the UK. They also ship abroad.


----------



## dinamit

Pandoortje said:


> They DO go on sale. Twice a year they discount all the pieces that are about to retire. That's on the website of the Jewel Hut in the UK. They also ship abroad.





CrazyCool01 said:


> thanks 10ymonogram





10ymonogram said:


> No they don't. But they do have promotions once in awhile. Free bangle or bead with purchase.....





CrazyCool01 said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> am new to "Pandora" .. is it possible for anyone to tell me if Pandora goes on sale ??
> 
> I was gifted a Heart clasp bracelet and am i got to  buy Charms ..
> 
> thanks in Advance



As Pandoortje has explained, Pandora goes on sale twice a year every year. This is certainly the case with all authorised UK dealers (list can be found on Pandora FB page), all the concept stores too. How would we expand our collections so fast? 
Otherwise, there are outlets, free bracelet promos once or twice a year depending on where you are, and websites selling old Pandora stock for less, though they have pretty much exhausted their stock. There is also a Danish site calked Perlen selling Pandora for about 20% less than retail and they ship worldwide. Lastly, there is ebay and etsy though be careful when shopping on those, especially in the beginning before you are able to tell genuine beads. Always check their feedback etc.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Stunning as usual Missydora!
> 
> You are so lucky to have the Lucerne clip! And that charm, which is next to the gokd clip on the left in the 2nd pic, is that the chamilia? It's gorgeous.
> 
> Your pictures are always so cool .


Thank you  I do like taking photos to capture how pretty Pandora charms are  The  the one thing I regret is not having a pair of Lucerne clip, don't know why I only bought 1, I didn't realise they were limited edition at the time.  Yeah that charm next to gold clip is a Chamila, I was gobsmacked when hubby bought it for £100 6 years ago. Thought he was mad!  Only to realise Pandora 2 tones can be even more expensive. It really is a good job for sales as you mention on above post,  like I wouldn't be able to acquire some many two tones at such a short space of time


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Just wanted to share my stack tonight



Yay! Your Goldie in action shot  its so beautiful! you know if I had your bracelet I would be distracted from driving especially at the traffic lights admiring its beauty


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Yay! Your Goldie in action shot  its so beautiful! you know if I had your bracelet I would be distracted from driving especially at the traffic lights admiring its beauty



Thank you!
Took some picture a while waiting for my son at the parking lot, he shopping for his girlfriend bday gift 

I decided to wear them without the moranos , I feel more comfortable that way.

Your bangle, they all beautiful too!!! Never tired to look at it, I always go back and admire all your pictures that you posting


----------



## GingerJade

Missydora said:


> I think you might find the bangle  be a better fit and more versatile for small wrist. For me the regular bracelet when loosen seems to feel bigger and looser  it hangs awkwardly when my hand is down with charms bunched to one side. As though the bracelet is too heavy and big for me i cant pull it off. Just looks like a child hand wearing adult jewellery that's too big if you know what I mean
> I really love two tones its my favourite charms to collect. This is a photo of my two tone bracelet with charms I love the most that have meaning and is very sentimental. If I lost this bracelet I would be mega heart broken.



Your bangles are so beautiful, especially the one of your most loved charms! 

Yeah, that's how the regular bracelet is fitting me too. My wrist is flat rather than round so it just hangs awkwardly with a lot of space on the bottom of that makes sense.


----------



## GingerJade

Dynasty said:


> Just wanted to share my stack tonight



Beautiful! Love your nails too!


----------



## Melora24

CrazyCool01 said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> am new to "Pandora" .. is it possible for anyone to tell me if Pandora goes on sale ??
> 
> I was gifted a Heart clasp bracelet and am i got to  buy Charms ..
> 
> thanks in Advance



It depends on where you live. If you want info on upcoming promotions, I suggest you follow blogs like morapandora or charms-addict. You can also browse back and see what kind of promtions there was in previous years. You'll see promotions like free bracelet if you spend a certain amount, or free charm up to a given amount if you spend enough. And you'll have news on releases!


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> Beautiful! Love your nails too!



Thank you.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

10ymonogram said:


> Any ladies with the Pandora bangle and have it full with charms? I would like to know if it's comfortable to wear. And I heard that if you want to have a full bangle, you should go one size up (because it doesn't stretch like the bracelets). Please let me know! Xx



I love my bangles!  I wear 7.5 or 7.9 inch snake chain bracelets, for bangles I wear small size with up to about 7 charms, medium size filled with charms.  So yes, definitely depends how many charms you want to wear on it.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Thank you!
> Took some picture a while waiting for my son at the parking lot, he shopping for his girlfriend bday gift
> 
> I decided to wear them without the moranos , I feel more comfortable that way.
> 
> Your bangle, they all beautiful too!!! Never tired to look at it, I always go back and admire all your pictures that you posting



I'm glad you enyoy the photos I love doing them,  its nice photographing the beauty of the charms close up,  although it can be a long process as  my cat has a habit of photo bombing the shots,  he likes to take centre stage   ps: I  your photos too


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> Just wanted to share my stack tonight



Gorgeous!



CrazyCool01 said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> am new to "Pandora" .. is it possible for anyone to tell me if Pandora goes on sale ??
> 
> I was gifted a Heart clasp bracelet and am i got to  buy Charms ..
> 
> thanks in Advance



You already have your answer re. the sales twice a year and the promos. Apart from that I would also suggest getting yourself on your local Pandora's mailing list, if that's available where you live. I get email updates about promos, new collections, etc.



Missydora said:


> I really like the pink agate stone set they do, was really tempted to get them last year they were about £130 for 6 but have to buy online as there's not many shops that stock it. Didnt want to take the risk.  Yeah the gold charms are truly bank breaking!  They look really nice with the pink agate too  not worth my marriage for though
> 
> 
> I wear bangle fairly full,  because I have small wrist 13cm because 17cm bangle is the smallest they do,  I can get away with it full and it not being uncomfortable but more the case it being a bit heavy sometimes.  This is a old picture I uploaded on here last year,  but it shows nearly full bangle with and without muranoes to compare.





Missydora said:


> I think you might find the bangle  be a better fit and more versatile for small wrist. For me the regular bracelet when loosen seems to feel bigger and looser  it hangs awkwardly when my hand is down with charms bunched to one side. As though the bracelet is too heavy and big for me i cant pull it off. Just looks like a child hand wearing adult jewellery that's too big if you know what I mean
> I really love two tones its my favourite charms to collect. This is a photo of my two tone bracelet with charms I love the most that have meaning and is very sentimental. If I lost this bracelet I would be mega heart broken.



Missydora, I love your collection and always enjoy your pics, keep posting them.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I'm glad you enyoy the photos I love doing them,  its nice photographing the beauty of the charms close up,  although it can be a long process as  my cat has a habit of photo bombing the shots,  he likes to take centre stage   ps: I  your photos too



Awe....your cat is cute

Please share more pictures of your bangles!


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> You already have your answer re. the sales twice a year and the promos. Apart from that I would also suggest getting yourself on your local Pandora's mailing list, if that's available where you live. I get email updates about promos, new collections, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missydora, I love your collection and always enjoy your pics, keep posting them.



Thank you.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Awe....your cat is cute
> 
> Please share more pictures of your bangles!



I haven't had chance to take any new pics but have a cute pic of my cat and my bracelet that I took a few weeks back,  i didn't post it on here at the time but you will have seen this bracelet combo on here before.  Cat was asleep on his cushion but as soon as I got the camera out he wanted to be in the shot.  So this is more a,  aww cute cat photo, to make you smile  and for all  you ladies who like cats and Pandora


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I haven't had chance to take any new pics but have a cute pic of my cat and my bracelet that I took a few weeks back,  i didn't post it on here at the time but you will have seen this bracelet combo on here before.  Cat was asleep on his cushion but as soon as I got the camera out he wanted to be in the shot.  So this is more a,  aww cute cat photo, to make you smile  and for all  you ladies who like cats and Pandora



OMG!!!!!! I want your cat and your bangle!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> OMG!!!!!! I want your cat and your bangle!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


He's a cutie & very spoilt.  Glad he made u smile


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> He's a cutie & very spoilt.  Glad he made u smile



Love him&#10083;
Hugs and kisses &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora, what a cool pic. 
I bought the reindeer dangle and the holly murano.


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> Missydora, what a cool pic.
> I bought the reindeer dangle and the holly murano.



What's the holly murano like in real life?  I've not seen them,  post a pic if you can   I'm liking the idea of the red dots of the berries,  splash of colour.


----------



## iVALANI

I'll post pics asap, it's night right now, I prefer to take pictures during the day.
The holly murano is so cute, with vibrant red dots, it is nothing like the promo pics. In the promo pics the berries were brown.


----------



## rose10

Sharing another shot of my Two Tone, moving the mom spacer to my silver bracelet, been wearing it with a lot of blacks and greys lately! Posting pics of my Silver one next, with a question


----------



## alice87

Missydora said:


> I haven't had chance to take any new pics but have a cute pic of my cat and my bracelet that I took a few weeks back,  i didn't post it on here at the time but you will have seen this bracelet combo on here before.  Cat was asleep on his cushion but as soon as I got the camera out he wanted to be in the shot.  So this is more a,  aww cute cat photo, to make you smile  and for all  you ladies who like cats and Pandora



It is so adorable, love this kitty look...


----------



## rose10

My silver looks bare now...need to remedy that!  I have a $125 gift card to Pandora, i need clips and once my mom spacer goes on here will need a charm to represent my brother. I dont want a teddy bear, its on my two tone representing my brother, and i dont want an intial either, maybe i missed a charm?


----------



## rose10

Any Pandora owners of any white enamel charms...Have they yellowed? Do you wear them daily? How long have you had them? Was thinking of these for clips on my silver...

P.S had to break up my posts into 3, sorry, all images wont attach in one...


----------



## alice87

rose10 said:


> Any Pandora owners of any white enamel charms...Have they yellowed? Do you wear them daily? How long have you had them? Was thinking of these for clips on my silver...
> 
> P.S had to break up my posts into 3, sorry, all images wont attach in one...



I have ball charm, red white and blue. I would say it is slitghlty did change the color.


----------



## rose10

alice87 said:


> I have ball charm, red white and blue. I would say it is slitghlty did change the color.



Thank You for your reply Alice87, How long have you had the charm? I think i might go with the Cherry Blossom Clips or another silver ones...just to be safe, i use creams and perfumes daily...


----------



## 10ymonogram

rose10 said:


> Thank You for your reply Alice87, How long have you had the charm? I think i might go with the Cherry Blossom Clips or another silver ones...just to be safe, i use creams and perfumes daily...




You should be careful with using creams and perfumes when wearing your bracelet anyway....it tarnishes the silver....so doesn't matter if it's an enamel piece or not, never spray perfume directly onto your bracelet or on the wrist that you wear your bracelet on


----------



## rose10

10ymonogram said:


> You should be careful with using creams and perfumes when wearing your bracelet anyway....it tarnishes the silver....so doesn't matter if it's an enamel piece or not, never spray perfume directly onto your bracelet or on the wrist that you wear your bracelet on



I try to be good  I never spray perfume directly onto the bracelet, but occasionally do so on the wrist. Creams is a different story cannot stand dry hands and inevitably it ends up to my wrists. I do polish my bracelets after each use, with a pandora polishing cloth. Luckily it takes care of the tarnish and have not seen any oxidation wear out on the detailing of my charms. But thanks for the reminder, i could be more careful and should be! Probably have no business of owning white enamel right now


----------



## uhpharm01

rose10 said:


> Sharing another shot of my Two Tone, moving the mom spacer to my silver bracelet, been wearing it with a lot of blacks and greys lately! Posting pics of my Silver one next, with a question



Very nice.


----------



## uhpharm01

What is the best place to buy Pandora at the independent Jewelery seller or the Pandora store or Nordstrom? How to get the best discounts ? Thank you


----------



## dinamit

rose10 said:


> Any Pandora owners of any white enamel charms...Have they yellowed? Do you wear them daily? How long have you had them? Was thinking of these for clips on my silver...
> 
> P.S had to break up my posts into 3, sorry, all images wont attach in one...



I have white enamel beads on this bracelet for about two years now and they haven't changed colour at all. I also sometimes spray perfume on my (watch) wrist and rub them together, but always before I put my bracelet on. I too can't stand dry hands, especially now that I have a baby and wash them all the time, so I would say that you are safe - go for the enamel clips/charms if that is what your heart desires.


----------



## dinamit

rose10 said:


> My silver looks bare now...need to remedy that!  I have a $125 gift card to Pandora, i need clips and once my mom spacer goes on here will need a charm to represent my brother. I dont want a teddy bear, its on my two tone representing my brother, and i dont want an intial either, maybe i missed a charm?



Nice. We have the same muranos and the die. Mate you planning on getting any more of the fascinating averurescent muranos?


----------



## dinamit

rose10 said:


> Sharing another shot of my Two Tone, moving the mom spacer to my silver bracelet, been wearing it with a lot of blacks and greys lately! Posting pics of my Silver one next, with a question



Lovely photo, looks very cosy


----------



## rose10

dinamit said:


> Lovely photo, looks very cosy



Thank You!


----------



## rose10

dinamit said:


> Nice. We have the same muranos and the die. Mate you planning on getting any more of the fascinating averurescent muranos?



All sold out at my outlet, i did go back to get 2 more of the same muranos, but nope, none left...thinking of pairing with other fascinating muranos, maybe the blues or the green....i always add color last and am very conscious about it, it needs to be a combination i am in love with(else i will end up regretting buying the colored murano/charm)... Like my two tone, love the white and the pink in the murano as well as the two tone enamel charms.


----------



## lesliehallur

10ymonogram said:


> You should be careful with using creams and perfumes when wearing your bracelet anyway....it tarnishes the silver....so doesn't matter if it's an enamel piece or not, never spray perfume directly onto your bracelet or on the wrist that you wear your bracelet on



Any of you ladies clean your pandora bracelets by yourself? I live quite far from pandora stores that do clean them. Silver tarnishing is quite inevitable. I do wear my pandora almost everyday but it is starting to have a yellowish tint.


----------



## Melora24

uhpharm01 said:


> What is the best place to buy Pandora at the independent Jewelery seller or the Pandora store or Nordstrom? How to get the best discounts ? Thank you



Wait for the promotion (next should be for boxing day if it's like last year, otherwise probably March), and order by phone at Pandora MOA. No tax, free shipping.







lesliehallur said:


> Any of you ladies clean your pandora bracelets by yourself? I live quite far from pandora stores that do clean them. Silver tarnishing is quite inevitable. I do wear my pandora almost everyday but it is starting to have a yellowish tint.



Every once in a while, I let them sit for an hour in water with soap, then rinse and dry thoroughly.


----------



## uhpharm01

Melora24 said:


> Wait for the promotion (next should be for boxing day if it's like last year, otherwise probably March), and order by phone at Pandora MOA. No tax, free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, I let them sit for an hour in water with soap, then rinse and dry thoroughly.



What is MOA? TIA


----------



## iVALANI

rose10 said:


> Any Pandora owners of any white enamel charms...Have they yellowed? Do you wear them daily? How long have you had them? Was thinking of these for clips on my silver...
> 
> P.S had to break up my posts into 3, sorry, all images wont attach in one...



I wear my daisy clip daily, haven't noticed any discolouration yet.



rose10 said:


> Sharing another shot of my Two Tone, moving the mom spacer to my silver bracelet, been wearing it with a lot of blacks and greys lately! Posting pics of my Silver one next, with a question



Great pic!



dinamit said:


> I have white enamel beads on this bracelet for about two years now and they haven't changed colour at all. I also sometimes spray perfume on my (watch) wrist and rub them together, but always before I put my bracelet on. I too can't stand dry hands, especially now that I have a baby and wash them all the time, so I would say that you are safe - go for the enamel clips/charms if that is what your heart desires.



Dinamit, I love your bracelet.



lesliehallur said:


> Any of you ladies clean your pandora bracelets by yourself? I live quite far from pandora stores that do clean them. Silver tarnishing is quite inevitable. I do wear my pandora almost everyday but it is starting to have a yellowish tint.



Of course. Simple cleaning with dishwashing liquid or toothpaste is nothing special or complicated. I do it once in a while and I also sometimes use the Pandora cleaning cloth.


----------



## iVALANI

the prancing reindeer and the holly murano


----------



## 10ymonogram

But how do I clean the ones with CZ's, precious stones, pearls or enamel? Don't think they are meant to be cleaned with soaps?


----------



## iVALANI

I clean everything the way I described. If you're scared that something might get damaged or fall out, you could always ask for a cleaning cloth next time you go to the Pandora store.


----------



## 10ymonogram

iVALANI said:


> I clean everything the way I described. If you're scared that something might get damaged or fall out, you could always ask for a cleaning cloth next time you go to the Pandora store.




Thanks!!


----------



## lesliehallur

Melora24 said:


> Wait for the promotion (next should be for boxing day if it's like last year, otherwise probably March), and order by phone at Pandora MOA. No tax, free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in a while, I let them sit for an hour in water with soap, then rinse and dry thoroughly.





Thaaanks! :-*


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> Sharing another shot of my Two Tone, moving the mom spacer to my silver bracelet, been wearing it with a lot of blacks and greys lately! Posting pics of my Silver one next, with a question



Your bracelets look beautiful.  Both are stunning and will go with anything you wear.  I think the cherry blossom clip is particular gorgeous, good choice if you decide to choose them,  my sister has them and they do make her bracelet stand out.


----------



## Missydora

alice87 said:


> It is so adorable, love this kitty look...



Thanks alice, he's always sad looking but we think he's cute


----------



## Missydora

lesliehallur said:


> Any of you ladies clean your pandora bracelets by yourself? I live quite far from pandora stores that do clean them. Silver tarnishing is quite inevitable. I do wear my pandora almost everyday but it is starting to have a yellowish tint.



I clean mine with the good old Pandora cloth they sometimes give you for free. They do wonders, bit of elbow grease needed but they do work on silvers even when the cloth is black it still works


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> the prancing reindeer and the holly murano



The holly murano is just gorgeous ! totally agree they look far far better in real life than their stock photos. The berries are more redder and more vibrant! I like your dangly too lovely xmas bracelet


----------



## lesliehallur

Missydora said:


> I clean mine with the good old Pandora cloth they sometimes give you for free. They do wonders, bit of elbow grease needed but they do work on silvers even when the cloth is black it still works



Thanks! I believe its for sale in my country. They give away "samples" but the salesladies tell me they always run out.


----------



## lesliehallur

Here's all my charms. I have one section left but I don't wear them all together as i buy random charms here and there. I'm thinking of starting to wear them together. Should I be taking out the two muranos and replacing them with red faceted muranos or, should I purchase those red pave ball charms? What do you think, ladies?


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Dynasty said:


> Just wanted to share my stack tonight




So nice 
Guess u r another crowns lover like me hehe


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> I wear my daisy clip daily, haven't noticed any discolouration yet.
> 
> 
> Great pic!



Thanks iVALANI! I am glad your daisy clip is doing great so far, gives me hope, other than one poster saying their charm changed color, i have only heard positive stories!


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> Your bracelets look beautiful.  Both are stunning and will go with anything you wear.  I think the cherry blossom clip is particular gorgeous, good choice if you decide to choose them,  my sister has them and they do make her bracelet stand out.



Thank You Missydora!! Although i have been reassured from responses here that the white enamel does not turn, i have been thinking of the cherry blossom clips, i think they are really pretty and if i decide to go with another color theme to my bracelet later on i could always wear them on their own too..This weekend will head into the store and decide on my goodies!


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> the prancing reindeer and the holly murano



iVALANI, that murano is gorgeous!! I hated it on the website and the photos on other blogs, as the dots appeared to be brown, and i am not a huge fan of the color brown, but the murano is gorgeous! such vibrant green and reds


----------



## rose10

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice.



Thank You!


----------



## darkangel07760

If you go to www.charmsaddict.com she usually posts the latest on Pandora. Hope that helps!


----------



## Dynasty

miumiuaddict27 said:


> So nice
> Guess u r another crowns lover like me hehe



Thank you
Yes I love the crown!
Please post some picture of yours


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> the prancing reindeer and the holly murano



It's beautiful!


----------



## aimeng

2015 Black Friday charm and the GWP 
See what I got from my local jewelry store! Right now, we have the purchase 125, and get he limited edition bangle free


----------



## Melora24

uhpharm01 said:


> What is MOA? TIA



It's Mall Of America, but their website is pandoramoa . com


----------



## Melora24

iVALANI said:


> Melora, you have some really cool and pretty charms there. Great collection.






DreamingBeauty said:


> I love your bracelets Melora!  Thanks for sharing


Thank you both 




dinamit said:


> Thanks Melora! And I love your bracelets too, especially the colourful one with all the glass beads. I somehow didnt get on well with Trollbeads and will be selling off my collection. I too dislike the current pave obsessed Pandora offerings (funny coming from someone who just put together a sparkly bracelet  ), so I am always on the hunt for retired Pandora beads.
> 
> So glad you told me about the purple enamel spacer as I was considering it for this bracelet. I cant see them in person anywhere anymore, so it would be a hassle to return.




I too try to find old Pandora designs. Almost everything I like is either retired or soon to be 

trollbeads have a different vibe, and not everything in their collection meets my taste. I think I have only one on my wishlist!




dinamit said:


> This is lovely. It is like happiness on a bracelet. Do you feel particularly good when you wear it?
> 
> 
> 
> What bead is to the right off your ladybug? It looks really interesting.


Oh yes, I love looking at it 
Next to the ladybug is Ohmbeads' bead of the month for October.


----------



## Dynasty

lesliehallur said:


> Here's all my charms. I have one section left but I don't wear them all together as i buy random charms here and there. I'm thinking of starting to wear them together. Should I be taking out the two muranos and replacing them with red faceted muranos or, should I purchase those red pave ball charms? What do you think, ladies?



I think red faceted murano will be very pretty!


----------



## CrazyLV

deleted

see below post


----------



## CrazyLV

&#128525; Love seeing those gorgeous everyday morning on the way to work.

What a good mood start day!! &#128525;


----------



## Missydora

lesliehallur said:


> Here's all my charms. I have one section left but I don't wear them all together as i buy random charms here and there. I'm thinking of starting to wear them together. Should I be taking out the two muranos and replacing them with red faceted muranos or, should I purchase those red pave ball charms? What do you think, ladies?



I think red or white faceted murano placed in the middle will look nice


----------



## Missydora

Today I created this bracelet look.  I have a bubble murano that I never really wear,  it seems to have been in the box more than its seen daylight. So decided to use it.  I've tried to create a mixed berry jeweled look with gold and a hint of pink. I think it looks ok,  at least it made use of a neglected murano.   Here's a pic.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Today I created this bracelet look.  I have a bubble murano that I never really wear,  it seems to have been in the box more than its seen daylight. So decided to use it.  I've tried to create a mixed berry jeweled look with gold and a hint of pink. I think it looks ok,  at least it made use of a neglected murano.   Here's a pic.



Wow...New look!!!
It's beautifull&#128525;


----------



## lesliehallur

Dynasty said:


> I think red faceted murano will be very pretty!











Missydora said:


> I think red or white faceted murano placed in the middle will look nice


 

Thanks ladies. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## pandorarose

rose10 said:


> Sharing another shot of my Two Tone, moving the mom spacer to my silver bracelet, been wearing it with a lot of blacks and greys lately! Posting pics of my Silver one next, with a question


I like it - it is very elegant and pretty.


----------



## rose10

pandorarose said:


> I like it - it is very elegant and pretty.



Thank You pandorarose!! Onto the silver one


----------



## enelya

aimeng said:


> 2015 Black Friday charm and the GWP
> See what I got from my local jewelry store! Right now, we have the purchase 125, and get he limited edition bangle free
> View attachment 3196382
> 
> View attachment 3196384



Thanks for sharing these photos, the black friday charm is stunning! I hope the opalescent version (or this) can eventually be bought in Europe.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Wow...New look!!!
> It's beautifull&#128525;



Did you get anymore new charms?


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Did you get anymore new charms?


Yes,  yesterday I bought one more clip and one more Royal Crown (number 6) my plan to get 6 crown and 3 golden radiance but now since I'm not gonna have any murano on the bracelet so I need 9 crown and 6 golden radiance.
Now many more to go!

Did you get any new one?


----------



## Dynasty

CrazyLV said:


> &#128525; Love seeing those gorgeous everyday morning on the way to work.
> 
> What a good mood start day!! &#128525;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196586



Very pretty&#128521;


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Yes,  yesterday I bought one more Royal Crown (number 6) my plan to get 6 crown and 3 golden radiance but now since I'm not gonna have any murano on the bracelet so I need 9 crown and 6 golden radiance.
> Now many more to go!
> 
> Did you get any new one?



Wow that's a lot of crowns! Did you get a safety chain too.  It's going to look spectacular when you've completely filled the bracelet   no I've not got any new ones.  Still thinking of ideas of what I want to do next.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Wow that's a lot of crowns! Did you get a safety chain too.  It's going to look spectacular when you've completely filled the bracelet   no I've not got any new ones.  Still thinking of ideas of what I want to do next.



This is how the look for now, do you think is to much and boring because the repeated charm?
Honestly? Any opinion LADIES?
I'm still not sure with safety chain, I don't really like the look of bracelet with chain&#128578;

I'm sure you will come out with some good idea for next


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> This is how the look for now, do you think is to much and boring because the repeated charm?
> Honestly? Any opinion LADIES?
> I'm still not sure with safety chain, I don't really like the look of bracelet with chain&#128578;
> 
> I'm sure you will come out with some good idea for next



I'm going to fall off my chair too !  its just awesome!! Like speechless so much lovely gold. I think another 2 of the sparkly spacers like you have on the front would be  perfect. To finish off a very beautiful symmetrical bracelet. Are you sure no safety chain? I would be extremely devastated if I had your bracelet and lost it.


----------



## dinamit

iVALANI said:


> the prancing reindeer and the holly murano



Very nice iVALANI and cool pics!



Missydora said:


> Today I created this bracelet look.  I have a bubble murano that I never really wear,  it seems to have been in the box more than its seen daylight. So decided to use it.  I've tried to create a mixed berry jeweled look with gold and a hint of pink. I think it looks ok,  at least it made use of a neglected murano.   Here's a pic.



Stunning photo like always and good combo for a more cadual look.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

For US and CAN, Black Friday through Cyber Monday is free Dainty Bow Bangle with $125 purchase


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> This is how the look for now, do you think is to much and boring because the repeated charm?
> Honestly? Any opinion LADIES?
> I'm still not sure with safety chain, I don't really like the look of bracelet with chain&#128578;
> 
> I'm sure you will come out with some good idea for next



This is a very nice combination if you are after an even look. The gold is so glam that the simple and even shapes simplify things in a way. You've got your lovely muranos if you want to add interest, though admittedly as much as I love symmetrical bracelets, I would probably like to introduce another charm or two , but your bracelet is very beautiful as it is now too. What matters is, do you love it?

Here is one of my all time favourite gold bracelets. It is owned by OP who used to post a lot when I first joined the Purse Forum. You might still find some of her posts in the archives. I want ALL of these muranos


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> This is a very nice combination if you are after an even look. The gold is so glam that the simple and even shapes simplify things in a way. You've got your lovely muranos if you want to add interest, though admittedly as much as I love symmetrical bracelets, I would probably like to introduce another charm or two , but your bracelet is very beautiful as it is now too. What matters is, do you love it?
> 
> Here is one of my all time favourite gold bracelets. It is owned by OP who used to post a lot when I first joined the Purse Forum. You might still find some of her posts in the archives. I want ALL of these muranos



Classic Pandora look,  this bracelet. They do those lotus murano in like a bright cerise pink colour I love those   against the gold.  Is just so striking.  And I like the white swirl gold muranoes too soft and feminine


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Classic Pandora look,  this bracelet. They do those lotus murano in like a bright cerise pink colour I love those   against the gold.  Is just so striking.  And I like the white swirl gold muranoes too soft and feminine



You mean this one? I love it too. It is owned my the same OP as the previous pic.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> You mean this one? I love it too. It is owned my the same OP as the previous pic.



Yeah that one!  Shes a lucky lady too, owning all those goldies and muranoes will be very hard to find now a days. I remember 7-8 years ago, jewellers i go past would have on display of a gold bracelet with 5 gold muranoes,  I use to look for ages and be mesmerised with its  beauty. Don't see them  like that, well that kind of quality anymore on shop window. That's why it's nice seeing Dynasty's bracelet


----------



## Missydora

I think dynasty gold charm selection shows off the workmanship of Pandora master craftsman, so intricate and delicate in design. With all your charms like this,  the whole bracelet just oozes quality.


----------



## uhpharm01

Dynasty said:


> This is how the look for now, do you think is to much and boring because the repeated charm?
> Honestly? Any opinion LADIES?
> I'm still not sure with safety chain, I don't really like the look of bracelet with chain&#128578;
> 
> I'm sure you will come out with some good idea for next



Very pretty


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora said:


> Today I created this bracelet look.  I have a bubble murano that I never really wear,  it seems to have been in the box more than its seen daylight. So decided to use it.  I've tried to create a mixed berry jeweled look with gold and a hint of pink. I think it looks ok,  at least it made use of a neglected murano.   Here's a pic.



I love this berry look, such pretty muranos. 



Dynasty said:


> This is how the look for now, do you think is to much and boring because the repeated charm?
> Honestly? Any opinion LADIES?
> I'm still not sure with safety chain, I don't really like the look of bracelet with chain&#128578;
> 
> I'm sure you will come out with some good idea for next



It looks wonderful. I wouldn't like to have 9 same charms like you plan with the crowns, but that's just me. I like symmetry but not too much of it, if you know what I mean. The colour patterns, the shapes should be similar and there should be the clear connection between of all them when you look at the bracelet but that's as far as I usually go re. the symmetry. Doesn't mean that I don't enjoy watching and admiring your perfectly polished and gorgeous bracelets. 
And please, please get the safety chain, you'll get used to it soon and won't even notice you're wearing it after a while.



dinamit said:


> You mean this one? I love it too. It is owned my the same OP as the previous pic.



Wow, gorgeous white muranos.


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> This is how the look for now, do you think is to much and boring because the repeated charm?
> 
> Honestly? Any opinion LADIES?
> 
> I'm still not sure with safety chain, I don't really like the look of bracelet with chain&#128578;
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will come out with some good idea for next




Hi Dynasty,

I absolutely ADORE your bracelets, love your taste and wish I had your budget! [emoji8]

You have some really gorgeous arrangements.?however, I totally agree with you about the safety chains. I am not s fan of them, nor am I s fan of symmetry/repeating charms.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I'm going to fall off my chair too !  its just awesome!! Like speechless so much lovely gold. I think another 2 of the sparkly spacers like you have on the front would be  perfect. To finish off a very beautiful symmetrical bracelet. Are you sure no safety chain? I would be extremely devastated if I had your bracelet and lost it.



If I'm not gonna add more charm I will gonna get two more the sparkly spacer but if I'm adding 3 more crown and 3 more golden radiance I will have to take off the two sparkly spacer I got now because will not have any room for spacer at all.

I would go crazy if I lost it too!!!


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> This is a very nice combination if you are after an even look. The gold is so glam that the simple and even shapes simplify things in a way. You've got your lovely muranos if you want to add interest, though admittedly as much as I love symmetrical bracelets, I would probably like to introduce another charm or two , but your bracelet is very beautiful as it is now too. What matters is, do you love it?
> 
> Here is one of my all time favourite gold bracelets. It is owned by OP who used to post a lot when I first joined the Purse Forum. You might still find some of her posts in the archives. I want ALL of these muranos



The bracelet you post owned by OP is beautiful and the muranos go so well with the Goldie&#128525;

I love what I got now and when I added the morano is very pretty too but I feel more comfortable to wear without muranos&#128522;

What would you suggest if I add anothe different charm on my bracelet I got now?


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> You mean this one? I love it too. It is owned my the same OP as the previous pic.



This is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Yeah that one!  Shes a lucky lady too, owning all those goldies and muranoes will be very hard to find now a days. I remember 7-8 years ago, jewellers i go past would have on display of a gold bracelet with 5 gold muranoes,  I use to look for ages and be mesmerised with its  beauty. Don't see them  like that, well that kind of quality anymore on shop window. That's why it's nice seeing Dynasty's bracelet





Missydora said:


> I think dynasty gold charm selection shows off the workmanship of Pandora master craftsman, so intricate and delicate in design. With all your charms like this,  the whole bracelet just oozes quality.



Thank you dear&#128536;


----------



## Dynasty

uhpharm01 said:


> Very pretty



Thank you


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> I love this berry look, such pretty muranos.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks wonderful. I wouldn't like to have 9 same charms like you plan with the crowns, but that's just me. I like symmetry but not too much of it, if you know what I mean. The colour patterns, the shapes should be similar and there should be the clear connection between of all them when you look at the bracelet but that's as far as I usually go re. the symmetry. Doesn't mean that I don't enjoy watching and admiring your perfectly polished and gorgeous bracelets.
> And please, please get the safety chain, you'll get used to it soon and won't even notice you're wearing it after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous white muranos.


I really really in love with crown and golden radiance and never get tired to look at them but that is I'm worried about if I add more just gonna look to much.
Thank you for your compliments and opinion&#128536; and I will think again about the safety chain, I will go try on at the Pandora store to see in person how it look.


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> Hi Dynasty,
> 
> I absolutely ADORE your bracelets, love your taste and wish I had your budget! [emoji8]
> 
> You have some really gorgeous arrangements.?however, I totally agree with you about the safety chains. I am not s fan of them, nor am I s fan of symmetry/repeating charms.



Thank you dear.

I really don't like the safety chain but like the ladies said, worried about I might lost it&#128561; I still have to decide about it&#128522;


----------



## rose10

Dynasty said:


> This is how the look for now, do you think is to much and boring because the repeated charm?
> Honestly? Any opinion LADIES?
> I'm still not sure with safety chain, I don't really like the look of bracelet with chain&#128578;
> 
> I'm sure you will come out with some good idea for next



Your bracelet look so symmetrical and pretty!! I generally do not repeat charms, but that's a personal preference, I would STRONGLY argue for a safety chain, you might not like the look of it, but it could mean the difference between losing a bracelet and it just opening and hanging somewhat loosely on your wrist...I WOULD NOT TAKE THIS CHANCE WITH ANY GOLD JEWELLERY, Its up to you to decide, just my two cents for what they might matter  Lovely bracelet Dynasty!


----------



## Dynasty

rose10 said:


> Your bracelet look so symmetrical and pretty!! I generally do not repeat charms, but that's a personal preference, I would STRONGLY argue for a safety chain, you might not like the look of it, but it could mean the difference between losing a bracelet and it just opening and hanging somewhat loosely on your wrist...I WOULD NOT TAKE THIS CHANCE WITH ANY GOLD JEWELLERY, Its up to you to decide, just my two cents for what they might matter  Lovely bracelet Dynasty!



Thank you dear

After all the opinion and suggestions I really think is good idea to have the safety chain to be safe


----------



## maisie91

What my main bracelets currently looks like. 
Tried to keep the hearts and pink theme going,and recently started a blue theme on their bangles[emoji5]&#65039;. 

The good ones on here are so nice! Maybe one day.. [emoji20]


----------



## alice87

rose10 said:


> Thank You for your reply Alice87, How long have you had the charm? I think i might go with the Cherry Blossom Clips or another silver ones...just to be safe, i use creams and perfumes daily...


I got it when it first came out, I would say at least a year? 
I have cherry clips and other enamel pieces, none of them change the color except white enamel. Good luck!


----------



## alice87

Missydora said:


> Today I created this bracelet look.  I have a bubble murano that I never really wear,  it seems to have been in the box more than its seen daylight. So decided to use it.  I've tried to create a mixed berry jeweled look with gold and a hint of pink. I think it looks ok,  at least it made use of a neglected murano.   Here's a pic.



Beautiful purple! Great choice of beads!


----------



## cindygenit

Missydora said:


> Today I created this bracelet look.  I have a bubble murano that I never really wear,  it seems to have been in the box more than its seen daylight. So decided to use it.  I've tried to create a mixed berry jeweled look with gold and a hint of pink. I think it looks ok,  at least it made use of a neglected murano.   Here's a pic.




The bubble Murano looks beautiful! I have the pink version and it's not half as nice as your purple one [emoji7]


----------



## Dynasty

maisie91 said:


> View attachment 3197752
> 
> 
> What my main bracelets currently looks like.
> Tried to keep the hearts and pink theme going,and recently started a blue theme on their bangles[emoji5]&#65039;.
> 
> The good ones on here are so nice! Maybe one day.. [emoji20]



Beautiful and feminine color&#128151;


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> I love this berry look, such pretty muranos.
> 
> 
> It looks wonderful. I wouldn't like to have 9 same charms like you plan with the crowns, but that's just me. I like symmetry but not too much of it, if you know what I mean. The colour patterns, the shapes should be similar and there should be the clear connection between of all them when you look at the bracelet but that's as far as I usually go re. the symmetry. Doesn't mean that I don't enjoy watching and admiring your perfectly polished and gorgeous bracelets.
> And please, please get the safety chain, you'll get used to it soon and won't even notice you're wearing it after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous white muranos.


Thanks it was experimental playing with colours,  I'm happy it turned out alright.


maisie91 said:


> View attachment 3197752
> 
> 
> What my main bracelets currently looks like.
> Tried to keep the hearts and pink theme going,and recently started a blue theme on their bangles[emoji5]&#65039;.
> 
> The good ones on here are so nice! Maybe one day.. [emoji20]


I like the feather wing heart dangly  is it a locket type where you can open up and put a photo inside?  Lovely bracelet 


alice87 said:


> Beautiful purple! Great choice of beads!


Thanks Alice pinks  and purples are my favourite colours no shades of them I don't like. 


cindygenit said:


> The bubble Murano looks beautiful! I have the pink version and it's not half as nice as your purple one [emoji7]


I didn't know they did a pink one, I bet I'd like that one too . This purple one,  I would say is really pretty especially on a bright sunny day  when the light catches the glass from the side so that the deep purply plum colour really shines through.


----------



## Missydora

The bubble murano I think gives the bracelet a more relaxed look adds a bit more fun and a more livelier character to it. Here's my action pic for today.


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora said:


> The bubble murano I think gives the bracelet a more relaxed look adds a bit more fun and a more livelier character to it. Here's my action pic for today.



Missydora, once again, it is stunning! 
Purple goes so well with gold.



maisie91 said:


> View attachment 3197752
> 
> 
> What my main bracelets currently looks like.
> Tried to keep the hearts and pink theme going,and recently started a blue theme on their bangles[emoji5]&#65039;.
> 
> The good ones on here are so nice! Maybe one day.. [emoji20]



It's very pretty.


----------



## rose10

alice87 said:


> I got it when it first came out, I would say at least a year?
> I have cherry clips and other enamel pieces, none of them change the color except white enamel. Good luck!



Thank You alice87! I am leaning towards the cherry blossom clips...this weekend will decide


----------



## Tonks.13

Dynasty said:


> This is how the look for now, do you think is to much and boring because the repeated charm?
> Honestly? Any opinion LADIES?
> I'm still not sure with safety chain, I don't really like the look of bracelet with chain&#128578;
> 
> I'm sure you will come out with some good idea for next


 
When it comes to gold I don't think you can ever get boring! adding some muranos would break up the repetition but still keep the symmetry.


----------



## Tonks.13

Missydora said:


> The bubble murano I think gives the bracelet a more relaxed look adds a bit more fun and a more livelier character to it. Here's my action pic for today.



I love that purple bubble murano. Although it's plain compared to the newer muranos coming out, that color and the bubbles brings out the gold and I agree adds character.


----------



## Dynasty

Tonks.13 said:


> When it comes to gold I don't think you can ever get boring! adding some muranos would break up the repetition but still keep the symmetry.



True!
I will try again to add murano even just two
Thank you&#128536;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> The bubble murano I think gives the bracelet a more relaxed look adds a bit more fun and a more livelier character to it. Here's my action pic for today.



Agree with you, the bubble murano makes it more fun looking! Beautiful creation!!!


----------



## Dynasty

Need some opinion Ladies,
I like muranos, they always complete the look on the bracelet.
But when I wear I feel more comfortable without it and I think I will give it to try again with muranos so I try to decide which color will look better with gold charm between pink swirls murano or white swirls murano?


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> Missydora, once again, it is stunning!
> Purple goes so well with gold.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very pretty.





Tonks.13 said:


> I love that purple bubble murano. Although it's plain compared to the newer muranos coming out, that color and the bubbles brings out the gold and I agree adds character.





Dynasty said:


> Agree with you, the bubble murano makes it more fun looking! Beautiful creation!!!



Thank you ladies   I've pretty much exhausted of ideas and creations to do with what I've got now


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Need some opinion Ladies,
> I like muranos, they always complete the look on the bracelet.
> But when I wear I feel more comfortable without it and I think I will give it to try again with muranos so I try to decide which color will look better with gold charm between pink swirls murano or white swirls murano?



Although I love pink. I think the creamy white swirl is gorgeous  it just has that luminous glow against the gold that's  so soft and feminine.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Although I love pink. I think the creamy white swirl is gorgeous  it just has that luminous glow against the gold that's  so soft and feminine.



Yes, the pink is sweet and soft but I really into the white one too


----------



## Nimmo123

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Tonks.13

Dynasty said:


> Need some opinion Ladies,
> I like muranos, they always complete the look on the bracelet.
> But when I wear I feel more comfortable without it and I think I will give it to try again with muranos so I try to decide which color will look better with gold charm between pink swirls murano or white swirls murano?



White!!!!
I know what you mean, I have to arrange my bracelets so I like how it looks both on and off. Just because it looks symmetrical and beautiful off, it doesn't mean I'll like the way it looks on.


----------



## Dynasty

Tonks.13 said:


> White!!!!
> I know what you mean, I have to arrange my bracelets so I like how it looks both on and off. Just because it looks symmetrical and beautiful off, it doesn't mean I'll like the way it looks on.



Thank you Ladies,
I will go with white!


----------



## 10ymonogram

Missydora said:


> The bubble murano I think gives the bracelet a more relaxed look adds a bit more fun and a more livelier character to it. Here's my action pic for today.




Missydora, it seems like you prefer bangles over bracelet. May I ask the reason why?


----------



## Missydora

10ymonogram said:


> Missydora, it seems like you prefer bangles over bracelet. May I ask the reason why?



Ha ha yeah well spotted .  I don't get on well with bracelet version especially after its has loosened and is floppy. The charms don't hang well on my wrist with a few charms or when bracelet full.  Combination of a few factors they being;  I have a small flat wrist and small hands so a floppy bracelet hangs quite scrawly and untidy on my wrist as though it's too big. Think small child hand wearing pandora bracelet. So not good look on me. 
The 2 clip position on bracelet version  restricts shape of charms and munroes I can put on,  as space between section's is smaller I'm 17inch on bracelet size if I did same combo on bangle onto bracelet, I wouldn't be able to do it, as the clip section's restrict that.  Bangle is just more versertile option for me.  I think the rigid round shape compensates for my flat wrist, don't make it so obvious plus has a more tidier appearance on me. Gives an illusion of a more shapely hand than I  have really got .   Since they came out with bangle I've not used bracelet.   Ladies with rounded wrist or bigger more elegant  hands,  long fingers,  think the bracelet looks great on them don't have half the problems I do. Plus I'm between sizes 16.5cm would be perfect.  Even with bangle I have to wear pretty full. Or if semi full have to stack with other bangles just to stop it hanging too low.  Saying all this I know a lot of ladies may find it uncomfortable with a full bangle and it's restricted rigid shape. So it's really down to preference and comfort.


----------



## pandorarose

Dynasty said:


> Need some opinion Ladies,
> I like muranos, they always complete the look on the bracelet.
> But when I wear I feel more comfortable without it and I think I will give it to try again with muranos so I try to decide which color will look better with gold charm between pink swirls murano or white swirls murano?


I would go for white ones because it will contrast the colours more nicely. But it is just me.


----------



## lesliehallur

Missydora said:


> Ha ha yeah well spotted .  I don't get on well with bracelet version especially after its has loosened and is floppy. The charms don't hang well on my wrist with a few charms or when bracelet full.  Combination of a few factors they being;  I have a small flat wrist and small hands so a floppy bracelet hangs quite scrawly and untidy on my wrist as though it's too big. Think small child hand wearing pandora bracelet. So not good look on me.
> The 2 clip position on bracelet version  restricts shape of charms and munroes I can put on,  as space between section's is smaller I'm 17inch on bracelet size if I did same combo on bangle onto bracelet, I wouldn't be able to do it, as the clip section's restrict that.  Bangle is just more versertile option for me.  I think the rigid round shape compensates for my flat wrist, don't make it so obvious plus has a more tidier appearance on me. Gives an illusion of a more shapely hand than I  have really got .   Since they came out with bangle I've not used bracelet.   Ladies with rounded wrist or bigger more elegant  hands,  long fingers,  think the bracelet looks great on them don't have half the problems I do. Plus I'm between sizes 16.5cm would be perfect.  Even with bangle I have to wear pretty full. Or if semi full have to stack with other bangles just to stop it hanging too low.  Saying all this I know a lot of ladies may find it uncomfortable with a full bangle and it's restricted rigid shape. So it's really down to preference and comfort.



The salesladies in my local pandora recommends just about 7 charms on a bangle. I wanted to purchase but I got a little bit discouraged since I wanted to wear a bangle with more charms. Do you have any problems with the bangle losing its shape because of numerous charms placed?


----------



## Dynasty

pandorarose said:


> I would go for white ones because it will contrast the colours more nicely. But it is just me.



Yes I agree!
Which white is better, the mystic white (on the left) or swirls white/cream (on the right)?


----------



## Missydora

lesliehallur said:


> The salesladies in my local pandora recommends just about 7 charms on a bangle. I wanted to purchase but I got a little bit discouraged since I wanted to wear a bangle with more charms. Do you have any problems with the bangle losing its shape because of numerous charms placed?



I've been wearing mine pretty full for 3 years and I've never had a problem with bangle losing its shape, they all still definatley still round  shaped, it can carry fair bit of weight and is very sturdy.  When I had bracelet wearing it full especially with muranoes it tended to stretch the chain by 0.5cm after a year, which would then make it even more too big for me if I wanted to wear the bracelet muranoless.   The only thing with bangle when having charms on is that it does get scratched up so that it's never as shiny as when it was new. But I can live with that.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Yes I agree!
> Which white is better, the mystic white (on the left) or swirls white/cream (on the right)?



I've got my thinking cap on. Is good idea u put the 2 muranoes and your bracelet below so can visualise them on better.  I think with your bracelet the crisp white mystic white will look better as I think because all your gold charms are more on the intricate and detailed side the mystic will help break up and define each charm, whereas the cream swirl one might be a bit fussy, instead of enhancing the gold charms it detracts from them.  The mystic i feel is a more regal design to go with your very regal bracelet. Swirl one might be too modern and animated in design/pattern. Can you try before you buy? They are both  beautiful but mystic edges it for me


----------



## Bambieee

Dynasty said:


> Yes I agree!
> Which white is better, the mystic white (on the left) or swirls white/cream (on the right)?



Oh em gee, that bracelet on the bottom is gorgeous.


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> Need some opinion Ladies,
> I like muranos, they always complete the look on the bracelet.
> But when I wear I feel more comfortable without it and I think I will give it to try again with muranos so I try to decide which color will look better with gold charm between pink swirls murano or white swirls murano?



Am I the only one who prefers pink? :giggles:


----------



## alice87

rose10 said:


> Thank You alice87! I am leaning towards the cherry blossom clips...this weekend will decide



Keep us posted, I am always curious how fellow members bracelets look like.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I've got my thinking cap on. Is good idea u put the 2 muranoes and your bracelet below so can visualise them on better.  I think with your bracelet the crisp white mystic white will look better as I think because all your gold charms are more on the intricate and detailed side the mystic will help break up and define each charm, whereas the cream swirl one might be a bit fussy, instead of enhancing the gold charms it detracts from them.  The mystic i feel is a more regal design to go with your very regal bracelet. Swirl one might be too modern and animated in design/pattern. Can you try before you buy? They are both  beautiful but mystic edges it for me



I really like them both, so hard to make decision, I have to drive 5 hours round trip to the outlet but I guess is worth it.
Planning to go this weekend before they are gone!


----------



## Dynasty

Bambieee said:


> Oh em gee, that bracelet on the bottom is gorgeous.



Thank you&#128536;


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Am I the only one who prefers pink? :giggles:



They all beautiful color, that's why so hard to decide!!!&#128542;


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> They all beautiful color, that's why so hard to decide!!!&#128542;



I agree with you  there they are all nice and will go with your bracelet whichever you choose.  Depends on what look your after. I think mystic is more formal and the swirl one is more casual. The pink swirl I wouldnt say no to as I love pink. If I had your bracelet and opted for pink swirls,  I would have the gold cherry blossom clips too


----------



## rose10

alice87 said:


> Keep us posted, I am always curious how fellow members bracelets look like.



Will do!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I agree with you  there they are all nice and will go with your bracelet whichever you choose.  Depends on what look your after. I think mystic is more formal and the swirl one is more casual. The pink swirl I wouldnt say no to as I love pink. If I had your bracelet and opted for pink swirls,  I would have the gold cherry blossom clips too



The cherry blossom clip is beautiful too
I want something more natural so can wear for everyday without switch them so much.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> The cherry blossom clip is beautiful too
> I want something more natural so can wear for everyday without switch them so much.



If you could wear 4 muranoes 2 pink swirls and 2 cream swirls would be nice and cherry blossom clips . I'm not helping making it harder for you I think


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> If you could wear 4 muranoes 2 pink swirls and 2 cream swirls would be nice and cherry blossom clips . I'm not helping making it harder for you I think



Ha ha ha....Yes you are!!!
I'm sure that would be so pretty &#128525;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> If you could wear 4 muranoes 2 pink swirls and 2 cream swirls would be nice and cherry blossom clips . I'm not helping making it harder for you I think



This is makes more hard to pick between white mystic or white/cream swirls or two white/cream swirl and two pink swirls&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## dinamit

Sparkly bracelet, now with two Galaxy charms. Any suggestions on how to finish it? I reckon I can squeeze another two charms on either side.

Really struggling to this bracelet justice with photos. I cannot capture any sparkle and it is so much prettier IRL. Then again, I never have the time to take daytime pics, so maybe that's why. Anyway, hopefully the photo will give you an idea.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> Need some opinion Ladies,
> I like muranos, they always complete the look on the bracelet.
> But when I wear I feel more comfortable without it and I think I will give it to try again with muranos so I try to decide which color will look better with gold charm between pink swirls murano or white swirls murano?





Dynasty said:


> Yes I agree!
> Which white is better, the mystic white (on the left) or swirls white/cream (on the right)?



OMG are these from your outlet? If so, you are VERY lucky to have such a well stocked outlet near you. I would always go with white over pink and I like both white muranos so it's a tricky one, but if choosing for myself, I think I would go with the mystic. Those are on my wish list.


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Sparkly bracelet, now with two Galaxy charms. Any suggestions on how to finish it? I reckon I can squeeze another two charms on either side.
> 
> Really struggling to this bracelet justice with photos. I cannot capture any sparkle and it is so much prettier IRL. Then again, I never have the time to take daytime pics, so maybe that's why. Anyway, hopefully the photo will give you an idea.
> 
> Thanks ladies.



It's beautiful!
What about Shimmering Lace Clear CZ or Winter Wisp Clear CZ or Majestic Feather Clear CZ or Wishing Star Clear CZ


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> OMG are these from your outlet? If so, you are VERY lucky to have such a well stocked outlet near you. I would always go with white over pink and I like both white muranos so it's a tricky one, but if choosing for myself, I think I would go with the mystic. Those are on my wish list.



Yeah they have two each color available and hopefully still gonna be there when I go!


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Sparkly bracelet, now with two Galaxy charms. Any suggestions on how to finish it? I reckon I can squeeze another two charms on either side.
> 
> Really struggling to this bracelet justice with photos. I cannot capture any sparkle and it is so much prettier IRL. Then again, I never have the time to take daytime pics, so maybe that's why. Anyway, hopefully the photo will give you an idea.
> 
> Thanks ladies.



If your wanting another 2 sparkly charm which I think will look good,  what about "silver lace path of life" charm is on republic of Jewels outlet UK site for £35 was £50


----------



## lesliehallur

Missydora said:


> I've been wearing mine pretty full for 3 years and I've never had a problem with bangle losing its shape, they all still definatley still round  shaped, it can carry fair bit of weight and is very sturdy.  When I had bracelet wearing it full especially with muranoes it tended to stretch the chain by 0.5cm after a year, which would then make it even more too big for me if I wanted to wear the bracelet muranoless.   The only thing with bangle when having charms on is that it does get scratched up so that it's never as shiny as when it was new. But I can live with that.



Yey! Thanks for answering. I'll purcahse a bangle for my birthday and maybe fill it with charms in the next couple of months after.


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> It's beautiful!
> What about Shimmering Lace Clear CZ or Winter Wisp Clear CZ or Majestic Feather Clear CZ or Wishing Star Clear CZ





Missydora said:


> If your wanting another 2 sparkly charm which I think will look good,  what about "silver lace path of life" charm is on republic of Jewels outlet UK site for £35 was £50



Thanks for the suggestions ladies. All lovely sparkly charms but I was hoping to balance the solid silver heart and clips with some more plain silver, only Pandora is really lacking those at the moment unless they represent objects or animals etc. Do you know of any solid silver retired charms that might fit the bracelet? Very telling that we found so many CZ suggestions and not much else. I was considering buying another two of the hearts, but that charms has a special meaning to me and I feel it would be lost if I were to get a few.


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> Yeah they have two each color available and hopefully still gonna be there when I go!



Happy shopping! Looking forward to the pics. I wish that UK outlets stocked these muranos.


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Thanks for the suggestions ladies. All lovely sparkly charms but I was hoping to balance the solid silver heart and clips with some more plain silver, only Pandora is really lacking those at the moment unless they represent objects or animals etc. Do you know of any solid silver retired charms that might fit the bracelet? Very telling that we found so many CZ suggestions and not much else. I was considering buying another two of the hearts, but that charms has a special meaning to me and I feel it would be lost if I were to get a few.



Please share some picture when you complete your bracelet


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Happy shopping! Looking forward to the pics. I wish that UK outlets stocked these muranos.



Thank you
Will do, hopefully tomorrow &#128540;


----------



## iVALANI

dinamit said:


> Sparkly bracelet, now with two Galaxy charms. Any suggestions on how to finish it? I reckon I can squeeze another two charms on either side.
> 
> Really struggling to this bracelet justice with photos. I cannot capture any sparkle and it is so much prettier IRL. Then again, I never have the time to take daytime pics, so maybe that's why. Anyway, hopefully the photo will give you an idea.
> 
> Thanks ladies.



My suggestions  I especially like the middle one since you already have dark colours on your bracelet. 
And I don't know if you've ever seen that one in person, it's very very pretty.


----------



## pandorarose

Dynasty said:


> Yes I agree!
> Which white is better, the mystic white (on the left) or swirls white/cream (on the right)?


Ha I am glad you like my idea. I would go for the one on the left.


----------



## Missydora

lesliehallur said:


> Yey! Thanks for answering. I'll purcahse a bangle for my birthday and maybe fill it with charms in the next couple of months after.



Your welcome if you have  anymore questions about the bangle feel free to ask me.   post pics too when you do get it


----------



## GingerJade

Such gorgeous bracelets, everyone!

Missydora I do love that purple murano with the dots, it looks great on your bangle 

I prefer the mystic murano as well, dynasty. Such a breathtaking bracelet!

Dinamit, you've really made a beautiful bracelet, I love it!

...I went out to the jewelry store at 7am this morning and got the LE bow bangle and so now my Christmas bracelet is started. I already had the ornament dangly but I bought the divine angel, Christmas pudding and Holy Family today. I'm so happy with the way it looks  I did have to put tiny rubber bands on the ends of the outside charms to keep them all from moving around all over the place. I just can't stand them doing that! ...I also plan to fill up my bangle. This one is the smallest size available and it's still too big of course, my wrist is just like Missydora's.


----------



## Dynasty

pandorarose said:


> Ha I am glad you like my idea. I would go for the one on the left.



Thank you.


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> Such gorgeous bracelets, everyone!
> 
> Missydora I do love that purple murano with the dots, it looks great on your bangle
> 
> I prefer the mystic murano as well, dynasty. Such a breathtaking bracelet!
> 
> Dinamit, you've really made a beautiful bracelet, I love it!
> 
> ...I went out to the jewelry store at 7am this morning and got the LE bow bangle and so now my Christmas bracelet is started. I already had the ornament dangly but I bought the divine angel, Christmas pudding and Holy Family today. I'm so happy with the way it looks  I did have to put tiny rubber bands on the ends of the outside charms to keep them all from moving around all over the place. I just can't stand them doing that! ...I also plan to fill up my bangle. This one is the smallest size available and it's still too big of course, my wrist is just like Missydora's.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Dynasty

Update for the muranos,
Here is what I came home with, two mystic white and two swirls cream.


----------



## rose10

Dynasty said:


> Update for the muranos,
> Here is what I came home with, two mystic white and two swirls cream.



Both look gorgeous!! Love the cream though! You can even leave the bracelet like this, looks so balanced and prettyyy!! Me likes


----------



## iVALANI

Wow Dynasty, both combinations are gorgeous, especially the cream one.
You always pick and combine everything so well.


----------



## Dynasty

rose10 said:


> Both look gorgeous!! Love the cream though! You can even leave the bracelet like this, looks so balanced and prettyyy!! Me likes



Thank you
I love the cream too


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Wow Dynasty, both combinations are gorgeous, especially the cream one.
> You always pick and combine everything so well.



Thank you.
I always love the cream but when I saw in person I can't leave without the white one too so I bought all 4 &#128540;


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Wow Dynasty, both combinations are gorgeous, especially the cream one.
> You always pick and combine everything so well.



Do you think the white and cream to similar? Should I just pick between white or cream or worth to keep them all???

Opinion LADIES?


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> Do you think the white and cream to similar? Should I just pick between white or cream or worth to keep them all???
> 
> Opinion LADIES?



Keep them all, they are beautiful. If not, sell the mystic to me! :-P. Both combinations are gorgeous, but I especially like the contrast between the stark white and the gold.


----------



## dinamit

iVALANI said:


> My suggestions  I especially like the middle one since you already have dark colours on your bracelet.
> And I don't know if you've ever seen that one in person, it's very very pretty.



Lovely suggestions, thank you. I clearly need to get myself to a store and have a play.


----------



## dinamit

GingerJade said:


> Such gorgeous bracelets, everyone!
> 
> Missydora I do love that purple murano with the dots, it looks great on your bangle
> 
> I prefer the mystic murano as well, dynasty. Such a breathtaking bracelet!
> 
> Dinamit, you've really made a beautiful bracelet, I love it!
> 
> ...I went out to the jewelry store at 7am this morning and got the LE bow bangle and so now my Christmas bracelet is started. I already had the ornament dangly but I bought the divine angel, Christmas pudding and Holy Family today. I'm so happy with the way it looks  I did have to put tiny rubber bands on the ends of the outside charms to keep them all from moving around all over the place. I just can't stand them doing that! ...I also plan to fill up my bangle. This one is the smallest size available and it's still too big of course, my wrist is just like Missydora's.



This is so lovely. Please post hand pics if you can manage them. Bet the bangle looks lovely on.

Oh, and thanks for the compliment


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> Update for the muranos,
> Here is what I came home with, two mystic white and two swirls cream.



Wowzers! Please post a picture of all your goldie muranos together so that we can all drool. You probably have a few now, right?


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> Do you think the white and cream to similar? Should I just pick between white or cream or worth to keep them all???
> 
> Opinion LADIES?



I am staying true to the spirit of enabling  and I say keep them all. (of course)


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Keep them all, they are beautiful. If not, sell the mystic to me! :-P. Both combinations are gorgeous, but I especially like the contrast between the stark white and the gold.



Thank you
I agree about the white mystic very nice go with gold and the cream is more blended with gold tone


----------



## Missydora

GingerJade said:


> Such gorgeous bracelets, everyone!
> 
> Missydora I do love that purple murano with the dots, it looks great on your bangle
> 
> I prefer the mystic murano as well, dynasty. Such a breathtaking bracelet!
> 
> Dinamit, you've really made a beautiful bracelet, I love it!
> 
> ...I went out to the jewelry store at 7am this morning and got the LE bow bangle and so now my Christmas bracelet is started. I already had the ornament dangly but I bought the divine angel, Christmas pudding and Holy Family today. I'm so happy with the way it looks  I did have to put tiny rubber bands on the ends of the outside charms to keep them all from moving around all over the place. I just can't stand them doing that! ...I also plan to fill up my bangle. This one is the smallest size available and it's still too big of course, my wrist is just like Missydora's.



 join the small wrist club.  I like your petite bow bangle its  so dainty in design, you  might find it annoying at first with the charms sliding around on your bangle but when you get about 10 charms on and some  clips with the inserts to keep the charms from sliding too much,   it becomes so nice to wear  when its  evenly weighted.  I can't live without my bangle now hope you enyoy yours too


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Wowzers! Please post a picture of all your goldie muranos together so that we can all drool. You probably have s few now, right?



My first murano gold was the brown swirls and now I got the cream swirls and white mystic.

I sold my three brown swirls on eBay last week because I think the color not for my skin tone and plus I can got extra money to buy the white mystic and cream swirls &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;

Here is picture of one mystic and one swirls


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> I am staying true to the spirit of enabling  and I say keep them all. (of course)



Ha ha
Or maybe I can go with pink swirls instead cream swirls?


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Update for the muranos,
> Here is what I came home with, two mystic white and two swirls cream.



 fall off chair for the 3rd time.  They are both stunning no doubt about it. I think cream has a more subtle effect. The white is more stand outish. If I really had to pick, it would be the mystic still, I like the crisp white on gold look it has that Pandora classic timeless look.  However the cream is also elegant and I think for everyday would be the better option.  Plus I think 3 muranoes, one for each section . But that might be too tight and uncomfortable for to wear if your bracelet is small.  To be honest you can't go wrong with either,  I'd keep both since they both give differing look, you now have 2 ways of wearing your Goldie


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> fall off chair for the 3rd time.  They are both stunning no doubt about it. I think cream has a more subtle effect. The white is more stand outish. If I really had to pick, it would be the mystic still, I like the crisp white on gold look it has that Pandora classic timeless look.  However the cream is also elegant and I think for everyday would be the better option.  Plus I think 3 muranoes, one for each section . But that might be too tight and uncomfortable for to wear if your bracelet is small.  To be honest you can't go wrong with either,  I'd keep both since they both give differing look, you now have 2 ways of wearing your Goldie



I agree with the white mystic is stands out more with gold and the cream more for everyday/casual.
I saw the pink swirls and pink lotus at the outlet too and I feel just gonna buy them all but I'm broke!!!
Should I exchange the cream swirls to pink swirls to get different look?
Or some other color? Gosh...can't decide! They all beautiful and I just don't want to be stuck with something similar color.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> I agree with the white mystic is stands out more with gold and the cream more for everyday/casual.
> I saw the pink swirls and pink lotus at the outlet too and I feel just gonna buy them all but I'm broke!!!
> Should I exchange the cream swirls to pink swirls to get different look?
> Or some other color? Gosh...can't decide! They all beautiful and I just don't want to be stuck with something similar color.



Pink lotus will look fab on your bracelet!  Another timeless classic,  they would be totally distracting if i had them especially if it was in the hot pink they do,  love it with gold such a striking combo. I've seen so many photos of gold with the hot pink lotus muranoes I never get bored, but then pink is one of my favourite colours.  
When you wear both combos, mystic and cream what is your heart telling you??  Which makes it flutter more? If you had to pick, pick the one your heart flutters the most on seeing it on your wrist.


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Dynasty said:


> Update for the muranos,
> 
> Here is what I came home with, two mystic white and two swirls cream.




Love ur bracelet
So nice and elegant


----------



## Dynasty

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Love ur bracelet
> So nice and elegant



Thank you&#128536;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Pink lotus will look fab on your bracelet!  Another timeless classic,  they would be totally distracting if i had them especially if it was in the hot pink they do,  love it with gold such a striking combo. I've seen so many photos of gold with the hot pink lotus muranoes I never get bored, but then pink is one of my favourite colours.
> When you wear both combos, mystic and cream what is your heart telling you??  Which makes it flutter more? If you had to pick, pick the one your heart flutters the most on seeing it on your wrist.



I will check again if they still have the pink lotus

My favorite always is cream swirls but when I saw both in person today I'm so into the white mystic, still like the cream swirls tho but I think since they are similar maybe I should just go with blue or pink.


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> Ha ha
> Or maybe I can go with pink swirls instead cream swirls?



Yeah, you could. I remember I liked the pink ones the best originally.


----------



## Melora24

Dynasty said:


> Update for the muranos,
> Here is what I came home with, two mystic white and two swirls cream.



OMG, what a bracelet!!! it's pretty much amazing!
Do you have an insurance on that, just in case?


----------



## Melora24

Did any of you order something on the rue la la sale? I got the 2-toned Mom charm. It's been on my wishlist for a while


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Yeah, you could. I remember I liked the pink ones the best originally.



Will check if the pink still available &#128521;


----------



## Dynasty

Melora24 said:


> OMG, what a bracelet!!! it's pretty much amazing!
> Do you have an insurance on that, just in case?



Thank you.
No I don't have insurance yet, I will wait until all done and will get insurance for it&#128522;


----------



## GingerJade

dinamit said:


> This is so lovely. Please post hand pics if you can manage them. Bet the bangle looks lovely on.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the compliment



Thanks for the compliments on the bangle, everyone  

Here is 2 hand pics from when I was doing the Christmas decorating last night. Normally I wear it so the charms face me but I turned it around for the sake of the pic. It's hard to get the charms to stay in one place for a pic otherwise.


----------



## GingerJade

Dynasty I love pretty much every murano you have picked so far, but my favorite is still the blush muranos even though the cores are silver. Even with the silver cores that color is just beautiful with the gold!


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the bangle, everyone
> 
> Here is 2 hand pics from when I was doing the Christmas decorating last night. Normally I wear it so the charms face me but I turned it around for the sake of the pic. It's hard to get the charms to stay in one place for a pic otherwise.



So beautiful!
I can feel the Christmas spirit when I see this, so touching&#127876;


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> Dynasty I love pretty much every murano you have picked so far, but my favorite is still the blush muranos even though the cores are silver. Even with the silver cores that color is just beautiful with the gold!



Yes, I agree with you!
The blush I like the best from all and I just told that to my husband yesterday and he asked me if they have it in gold, to bad they don't &#128532;
I feel the blush is look so elegant with gold&#128525;


----------



## Crystalina

GingerJade said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the bangle, everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 2 hand pics from when I was doing the Christmas decorating last night. Normally I wear it so the charms face me but I turned it around for the sake of the pic. It's hard to get the charms to stay in one place for a pic otherwise.




I LOVE the Angel!!!!!!

Does she spin or stay upset down a lot?


----------



## GingerJade

Crystalina said:


> I LOVE the Angel!!!!!!
> 
> Does she spin or stay upset down a lot?



Luckily she doesn't spin a lot and always stays right-side up because her base is bigger and heavier than her top. I love her too, she's beautiful. I plan to wear her and also the holy family charm all year , I don't feel like they are limited to Christmas


----------



## Crystalina

GingerJade said:


> Luckily she doesn't spin a lot and always stays right-side up because her base is bigger and heavier than her top. I love her too, she's beautiful. I plan to wear her and also the holy family charm all year , I don't feel like they are limited to Christmas




I totally agree!!!!!!!


----------



## GingerJade

Dynasty said:


> So beautiful!
> I can feel the Christmas spirit when I see this, so touching&#127876;



Thank you! I feel the same way.


----------



## dinamit

GingerJade said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the bangle, everyone
> 
> Here is 2 hand pics from when I was doing the Christmas decorating last night. Normally I wear it so the charms face me but I turned it around for the sake of the pic. It's hard to get the charms to stay in one place for a pic otherwise.



Thanks for posting these lovely shots. You put us all in the mood now! Can hardly wait to do my tree .


----------



## Missydora

GingerJade said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the bangle, everyone
> 
> Here is 2 hand pics from when I was doing the Christmas decorating last night. Normally I wear it so the charms face me but I turned it around for the sake of the pic. It's hard to get the charms to stay in one place for a pic otherwise.



 your wrist resembles mine, small and narrow.   Lovely photo of your bangle in action its so shiny. The Xmas pudding charm really adds character and colour   I'm hoping for some Pandora goodies for Xmas if not I'm going to the Pandora sales, new year and treat myself


----------



## Tonks.13

dinamit said:


> Thanks for the suggestions ladies. All lovely sparkly charms but I was hoping to balance the solid silver heart and clips with some more plain silver, only Pandora is really lacking those at the moment unless they represent objects or animals etc. Do you know of any solid silver retired charms that might fit the bracelet? Very telling that we found so many CZ suggestions and not much else. I was considering buying another two of the hearts, but that charms has a special meaning to me and I feel it would be lost if I were to get a few.




How about two starry heart openwork charms. It meets your criteria and has a lower price point, also fits the celestial theme and the feather heart will still stand on its own while giving symmetry of three hearts.


----------



## iVALANI

GingerJade said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the bangle, everyone
> 
> Here is 2 hand pics from when I was doing the Christmas decorating last night. Normally I wear it so the charms face me but I turned it around for the sake of the pic. It's hard to get the charms to stay in one place for a pic otherwise.



Such a lovely Christmas bracelet.


----------



## Dynasty

Need another opinion LADIES,
What you all think if I add this spacer (2 mystic serenity spacer) on my bracelet?

This is how the look of the bracelet now, only the two murano will always switch color but the rest will be just like this.

Before I was gonna add 3 more Royal Crown and 3 more Golden Radiance without any spacer or murano so will be 5 charms on every section plus 2 clip but after I tried it's very tight so now I just want to fill the empty space with spacer.


----------



## dinamit

Tonks.13 said:


> How about two starry heart openwork charms. It meets your criteria and has a lower price point, also fits the celestial theme and the feather heart will still stand on its own while giving symmetry of three hearts.



Hi Tonks, thanks for such a thoughtful suggestion. I never thought of that bead, but everything you say makes sense and I will try it on. I bet you make a great best friend .



Dynasty said:


> Need another opinion LADIES,
> What you all think if I add this spacer (2 mystic serenity spacer) on my bracelet?
> 
> This is how the look of the bracelet now, only the two murano will always switch color but the rest will be just like this.
> 
> Before I was gonna add 3 more Royal Crown and 3 more Golden Radiance without any spacer or murano so will be 5 charms on every section plus 2 clip but after I tried it's very tight so now I just want to fill the empty space with spacer.



I love the direction this bracelet is going. The mystic muranos are exactly what I would have chosen, and I have been lusting after those spacers for a while. Get them - I think they would look lovely on your bracelet. They have quite a presence as they are substantial for spacers.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Need another opinion LADIES,
> What you all think if I add this spacer (2 mystic serenity spacer) on my bracelet?
> 
> This is how the look of the bracelet now, only the two murano will always switch color but the rest will be just like this.
> 
> Before I was gonna add 3 more Royal Crown and 3 more Golden Radiance without any spacer or murano so will be 5 charms on every section plus 2 clip but after I tried it's very tight so now I just want to fill the empty space with spacer.



Those gold spacers are gorgeous,  they will go very well with your bracelet, the shape of them is so interesting love the design i think it will give your bracelet  a softer modern edge gives your bracelet a lovely designer look and plus go so well with the white mystic.  Good choice!


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty get them, I agree with dinamit, they seem quite big compared to most spacers, I'm not a fan of barely-there spacers, this one looks great, I think it will blend well with the rest of the charms.


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Hi Tonks, thanks for such a thoughtful suggestion. I never thought of that bead, but everything you say makes sense and I will try it on. I bet you make a great best friend .
> 
> 
> 
> I love the direction this bracelet is going. The mystic muranos are exactly what I would have chosen, and I have been lusting after those spacers for a while. Get them - I think they would look lovely on your bracelet. They have quite a presence as they are substantial for spacers.





Missydora said:


> Those gold spacers are gorgeous,  they will go very well with your bracelet, the shape of them is so interesting love the design i think it will give your bracelet  a softer modern edge gives your bracelet a lovely designer look and plus go so well with the white mystic.  Good choice!





iVALANI said:


> Dynasty get them, I agree with dinamit, they seem quite big compared to most spacers, I'm not a fan of barely-there spacers, this one looks great, I think it will blend well with the rest of the charms.



Thank you Ladies,
I'm glad I got approved &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Jane917

Is anyone else having difficulty accessing the Pandora e-store today? I am having difficulty signing in.


----------



## CornishMon

Dynasty said:


> Need another opinion LADIES,
> 
> What you all think if I add this spacer (2 mystic serenity spacer) on my bracelet?
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the look of the bracelet now, only the two murano will always switch color but the rest will be just like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I was gonna add 3 more Royal Crown and 3 more Golden Radiance without any spacer or murano so will be 5 charms on every section plus 2 clip but after I tried it's very tight so now I just want to fill the empty space with spacer.




I really love this!


----------



## Dynasty

CornishMon said:


> I really love this!



Thank you.
Me too &#128536;


----------



## Dynasty

Update for the muranos cream swirls, I switched with the pink swirls instead.
The cream is beautiful but since I got the  muranos white mystic so I think to make little different I switched the cream with pink.


----------



## CornishMon

Dynasty said:


> Update for the muranos cream swirls, I switched with the pink swirls instead.
> 
> The cream is beautiful but since I got the  muranos white mystic so I think to make little different I switched the cream with pink.




I'd love to see the update!  Just got my first charm bracelet yesterday.


----------



## Dynasty

CornishMon said:


> I'd love to see the update!  Just got my first charm bracelet yesterday.


Here is the pink swirls.

Please share your first charm


----------



## CornishMon

Dynasty said:


> Here is the pink swirls.
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your first charm




Oh my I love it!  Pink is my favorite color.mine is not as beautiful as yours.


----------



## CornishMon

Dynasty - my husband got it with the charms that he thought all really represent me.
View attachment 3202210

View attachment 3202211


----------



## Dynasty

CornishMon said:


> Oh my I love it!  Pink is my favorite color.mine is not as beautiful as yours.



Thank you.
Every bracelet have their own character and beauty&#128536;


----------



## Dynasty

CornishMon said:


> Dynasty - my husband got it with the charms that he thought all really represent me.
> View attachment 3202210
> 
> View attachment 3202211



Beautiful!!!
You are so lucky!&#128525;


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3202231


----------



## CornishMon

Dynasty said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> You are so lucky![emoji7]




Thank you!  Guess I'll be needing more than one!


----------



## Dynasty

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3202231





CornishMon said:


> Thank you!  Guess I'll be needing more than one!



Gorgeous!!!
Once you start it's hard to stop, can't go wrong with Pandora&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Here is the pink swirls.
> 
> Please share your first charm



 I prefer the pink to the cream swirls, it seems to look more harmonious with your gold charms. Stunning as ever!!!  Have you finished or still going to get the serinity spacers as well?


----------



## GingerJade

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3202231



So pretty!!


----------



## GingerJade

Dynasty said:


> Here is the pink swirls.
> 
> Please share your first charm



I love the pink swirls, they look really good with the gold!


----------



## 10ymonogram

So this just happened  bought myself 2 of the 'lots of love' charm and my mother the 'family tree' charm plus a bangle......what should I get next to complete my bracelet? Haha


----------



## Dynasty

10ymonogram said:


> So this just happened  bought myself 2 of the 'lots of love' charm and my mother the 'family tree' charm plus a bangle......what should I get next to complete my bracelet? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202339



It's beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> Here is the pink swirls.



Looks wonderful and so well balanced. Even if you don't include the spacers in the end, it's still perfect.



10ymonogram said:


> So this just happened  bought myself 2 of the 'lots of love' charm and my mother the 'family tree' charm plus a bangle......what should I get next to complete my bracelet? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202339



Gorgeous! Do you have a certain theme in mind or colour for your bracelet?


----------



## 10ymonogram

Dynasty said:


> It's beautiful! Congratulations!!!




Thank you  your bracelets are gorgeous by the way!


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I prefer the pink to the cream swirls, it seems to look more harmonious with your gold charms. Stunning as ever!!!  Have you finished or still going to get the serinity spacers as well?



Thank you
I like this pink compared to cream too, I'm glad I switched them
I like the Mystic Serenity but better go try at the store first to see in person how it look when I put them on so I can decide better


----------



## 10ymonogram

iVALANI said:


> Looks wonderful and so well balanced. Even if you don't include the spacers in the end, it's still perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Do you have a certain theme in mind or colour for your bracelet?




I didn't have a theme in mind when I first start my bracelet, but I somehow only seem to like the floral charms and charms with loads of cz's  and I choose pink, because in Asian culture we like to wear our 'aura colors' and mine are pink and yellow....so my bracelet will be mostly pink with gold accents.


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Looks wonderful and so well balanced. Even if you don't include the spacers in the end, it's still perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Do you have a certain theme in mind or colour for your bracelet?



Thank you&#128536;
Pink was your vote from the first time right?! 
So do you think should I go for the spacer or done?


----------



## Dynasty

10ymonogram said:


> Thank you  your bracelets are gorgeous by the way!



Thank you.


----------



## Dynasty

10ymonogram said:


> I didn't have a theme in mind when I first start my bracelet, but I somehow only seem to like the floral charms and charms with loads of cz's  and I choose pink, because in Asian culture we like to wear our 'aura colors' and mine are pink and yellow....so my bracelet will be mostly pink with gold accents.



That sounds so interesting about "aura colors" I wish I know mine


----------



## 10ymonogram

Dynasty said:


> That sounds so interesting about "aura colors" I wish I know mine




Just look up 'Chinese' or 'Asian zodiac', most of the time it also says what your color is  either aura colors or lucky colors.


----------



## Dynasty

10ymonogram said:


> Just look up 'Chinese' or 'Asian zodiac', most of the time it also says what your color is  either aura colors or lucky colors.



Okay, I will check it out
Thanks


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> Thank you&#128536;
> Pink was your vote from the first time right?!
> So do you think should I go for the spacer or done?



Well that depends on your budget, but whenever anyone here has second thoughts about getting something, I'll always encourage them. 

I'll go check the colour of my aura now.


----------



## Dynasty

10ymonogram said:


> Just look up 'Chinese' or 'Asian zodiac', most of the time it also says what your color is  either aura colors or lucky colors.





iVALANI said:


> Well that depends on your budget, but whenever anyone here has second thoughts about getting something, I'll always encourage them.
> 
> I'll go check the colour of my aura now.



That's true!
I will try them on first and decide to add spacer or not

I just find out mine is black, red and yellow


----------



## 10ymonogram

Dynasty said:


> That's true!
> I will try them on first and decide to add spacer or not
> 
> I just find out mine is black, red and yellow




Yellow really is your color = GOLD haha and gold goes very well with black or red


----------



## Dynasty

10ymonogram said:


> Yellow really is your color = GOLD haha and gold goes very well with black or red



Ha ha..
Now I can add black and red on my bracelet


----------



## Melora24

10ymonogram said:


> Just look up 'Chinese' or 'Asian zodiac', most of the time it also says what your color is  either aura colors or lucky colors.



Purple is not my lucky color... oh, well, never mind, I love purple too much to replace it with gold/silver/grayish white!  (although my bracelet is in silver!)


----------



## lesliehallur

Dynasty said:


> Here is the pink swirls.
> 
> Please share your first charm



Oh my goshhhh... *gasps* such a beauty


----------



## 10ymonogram

Melora24 said:


> Purple is not my lucky color... oh, well, never mind, I love purple too much to replace it with gold/silver/grayish white!  (although my bracelet is in silver!)




But it's not your 'bad luck' color either


----------



## Dynasty

Melora24 said:


> Purple is not my lucky color... oh, well, never mind, I love purple too much to replace it with gold/silver/grayish white!  (although my bracelet is in silver!)



Purple is beautiful color and look great with silver


----------



## Dynasty

lesliehallur said:


> Oh my goshhhh... *gasps* such a beauty



Thank you.


----------



## Missydora

10ymonogram said:


> So this just happened  bought myself 2 of the 'lots of love' charm and my mother the 'family tree' charm plus a bangle......what should I get next to complete my bracelet? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202339



I love the 'lots of love' charm I have the pink, waiting for the white version to come out in UK. Are you going  for the symmetrical look?2 of each charm and going with the pink theme?  Sparkly or no sparkle charms?  Bet its exciting to building your bracelet, so much choices    I'm going to look up my aura colour too


----------



## Missydora

My 'lucky' colour is  blue,  green and gold.  I like blue but it don't suit my skin tone .  I have a few jade bangles and pendants so green is sorted and I have some gold charms. I'm ready for 2016  and all it may bring   hopefully lots of luck, health, wealth and happiness.


----------



## iVALANI

My favourite colours are blue and green but according to some online test I took today, the colour of my aura is purple. 
Of course, I have ZERO purple charms. :giggles:


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> My favourite colours are blue and green but according to some online test I took today, the colour of my aura is purple.
> Of course, I have ZERO purple charms. :giggles:



We should sawp auras . I have loads of purple but noblues and green charms.


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora 
I am always drawn to blue and green, I wish Pandora had more of those two colours (or any colours apart from the obvious ones such as pink, white, etc.) incorporated in their charms. The only colours I have on my bracelets come from muranos basically.


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> Missydora
> I am always drawn to blue and green, I wish Pandora had more of those two colours (or any colours apart from the obvious ones such as pink, white, etc.) incorporated in their charms. The only colours I have on my bracelets come from muranos basically.



Yeah that's true with what you say they don't really have much of a choice in the blues and greens. Plus they've not been very adventurous with mixing an array of colours together. I think 3  colours is the most they will incorporate on a muranoe design. Maybe the folklore muranoe might have more but I suppose that just highlights how simplistic in design their muranoes are either one block colour or 2 colours but simple abstract designs on them.  Only wild flower, folklore and the holly muranoe seem to have that artisan feel. Wish they did more.


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> That's true!
> I will try them on first and decide to add spacer or not
> 
> I just find out mine is black, red and yellow



Are you a fellow snake?


----------



## cindygenit

My purple and pink bracelet [emoji173]&#65039; 

Wearing only the right one today.


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Are you a fellow snake?



Yes I am
I was born April 1977


----------



## Dynasty

cindygenit said:


> My purple and pink bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Wearing only the right one today.
> 
> View attachment 3202792



So beautiful bracelets!&#128525;


----------



## cindygenit

Dynasty said:


> So beautiful bracelets![emoji7]




Thanks! Yours is fab [emoji8]

I have some gold charms but I find it doesn't suit my skin tone as much as silver! Haha it's good for my wallet in that way


----------



## Dynasty

cindygenit said:


> Thanks! Yours is fab [emoji8]
> 
> I have some gold charms but I find it doesn't suit my skin tone as much as silver! Haha it's good for my wallet in that way



Thank you&#128536;

I'm very broke now!!!
After I'm done with this bracelet I will stop for while


----------



## GingerJade

10ymonogram said:


> So this just happened  bought myself 2 of the 'lots of love' charm and my mother the 'family tree' charm plus a bangle......what should I get next to complete my bracelet? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202339



So pretty, I love it!


----------



## GingerJade

cindygenit said:


> My purple and pink bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Wearing only the right one today.
> 
> View attachment 3202792



Beautiful bracelets!!


----------



## GingerJade

I am a snake too, Oct 1977! My favorite colors are blue, green and purple, though! 

Dynasty, I would probably skip the spacers if it were me...but I think it would be a shame to cover up the entire glorious gold bracelet! I would want to be able to see it &#128522;


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> I am a snake too, Oct 1977! My favorite colors are blue, green and purple, though!
> 
> Dynasty, I would probably skip the spacers if it were me...but I think it would be a shame to cover up the entire glorious gold bracelet! I would want to be able to see it &#128522;



Yay....we are the same snake! I love red and cream/white.

The mystic serenity spacer itself I love it so much but not sure how will look if add on the bracelet, can be to much or not?
What about the inspiration within CZ spacer I got on the bracelet now, do you think I should take that off or just leave it there?


----------



## Missydora

cindygenit said:


> My purple and pink bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Wearing only the right one today.
> 
> View attachment 3202792



My favourite colours pink and purple  I find it such a happy uplifting colour. Im very girly Lovely bracelet by the way


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Yay....we are the same snake! I love red and cream/white.
> 
> The mystic serenity spacer itself I love it so much but not sure how will look if add on the bracelet, can be to much or not?
> What about the inspiration within CZ spacer I got on the bracelet now, do you think I should take that off or just leave it there?



I'm year of the rat


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Yay....we are the same snake! I love red and cream/white.
> 
> The mystic serenity spacer itself I love it so much but not sure how will look if add on the bracelet, can be to much or not?
> What about the inspiration within CZ spacer I got on the bracelet now, do you think I should take that off or just leave it there?



Posted too quick!!  Noooo don't take off those inspiration cz spacers they're beautiful on your bracelet


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I'm year of the rat



You are the same as my hubby, he was born June 1984, I'm 7 years older than me


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Posted too quick!!  Noooo don't take off those inspiration cz spacers they're beautiful on your bracelet



So keep the 2 inspiration CZ and do you think add more the inspiration CZ or add the 2 mystic serenity or don't add anything anymore?
Gosh I can make decision my own ha ha ha


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> You are the same as my hubby, he was born June 1984, I'm 7 years older than me


That means I'm 12 years older than your hubby as Im 1972  Weirdly our family of 4,  has 2 year of the dog (hubby & oldest daughter) and 2 that are year of the rats ( me & youngest daughter). Which I was told is a very rare occurrence since its a 12 year cycle the chances of that occuring are very low. 


Dynasty said:


> So keep the 2 inspiration CZ and do you think add more the inspiration CZ or add the 2 mystic serenity or don't add anything anymore?
> Gosh I can make decision my own ha ha ha


I think it would really finish your bracelet off completely adding the inspirational spacers, as the two halves of the bracelet will pretty much replicate each other, mirror image if you understand what I mean.  It will be ultimate perfection of a gold bracelet. It will be the 1st one in gold I've ever seen like that too .  Although you might think it's boring having same charms,  repeats. But on a Goldie its very rare to see and I think it works especially well with those charms you chose.  I wouldn't change your goldie's in a million years.  if I win the lottery, I want gold bracelet and gold charms like yours


----------



## GingerJade

Dynasty said:


> Yay....we are the same snake! I love red and cream/white.
> 
> The mystic serenity spacer itself I love it so much but not sure how will look if add on the bracelet, can be to much or not?
> What about the inspiration within CZ spacer I got on the bracelet now, do you think I should take that off or just leave it there?



Definitely leave the CZ spacers on! IMO the bracelet would look great either way, with or without 2 additional CZ spacers.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> That means I'm 12 years older than your hubby as Im 1972  Weirdly our family of 4,  has 2 year of the dog (hubby & oldest daughter) and 2 that are year of the rats ( me & youngest daughter). Which I was told is a very rare occurrence since its a 12 year cycle the chances of that occuring are very low.
> 
> I think it would really finish your bracelet off completely adding the inspirational spacers, as the two halves of the bracelet will pretty much replicate each other, mirror image if you understand what I mean.  It will be ultimate perfection of a gold bracelet. It will be the 1st one in gold I've ever seen like that too .  Although you might think it's boring having same charms,  repeats. But on a Goldie its very rare to see and I think it works especially well with those charms you chose.  I wouldn't change your goldie's in a million years.  if I win the lottery, I want gold bracelet and gold charms like yours



I have 4 kids:
Oldest is 20 years old boy ( dog ) January 1995
Second is 15 yrs old boy ( dragon ) August 2000
Third 5 yrs old girl ( tiger ) August 2010
Younger is 2 yrs old ( snake ) October 2013

Thank you for your opinion and compliment on the bracelet&#128536; I really love the Royal Crown and Golden Radiance&#128522;


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> Definitely leave the CZ spacers on! IMO the bracelet would look great either way, with or without 2 additional CZ spacers.



Thank you dear for your opinion, what about the murano? Do you like the look with two murano or without the muranos?

Here is picture without muranos
( only with two inspiration CZ )


----------



## Dynasty

Here is with inspiration CZ and sun spacer and other side inspiration CZ and flower dangle charm

So which one looks better from all?


----------



## Dynasty

So sorry ladies to posting my bracelet many times, I love to get some ideas from you all


----------



## GingerJade

Dynasty said:


> Thank you dear for your opinion, what about the murano? Do you like the look with two murano or without the muranos?
> 
> Here is picture without muranos
> ( only with two inspiration CZ )



I do love the look of the bracelet with muranos, so I would leave them...but taking them off gives the bracelet a different look which would be nice at times, too! But I would definitely keep your muranos you've bought, the different colors change the whole look of the bracelet, it's great to have such variety....when I get my bracelet fuller I plan to start looking into the muranos too. It will be nice having different colors for different seasons etc 

I have 5 kids! Ages 19 boy (rat) 15 girl (dragon) 9 girl(dog) 7 boy (rat) and 3 girl (dragon). Hubby is a horse, he's a year younger than me


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> I do love the look of the bracelet with muranos, so I would leave them...but taking them off gives the bracelet a different look which would be nice at times, too! But I would definitely keep your muranos you've bought, the different colors change the whole look of the bracelet, it's great to have such variety....when I get my bracelet fuller I plan to start looking into the muranos too. It will be nice having different colors for different seasons etc
> 
> I have 5 kids! Ages 19 boy (rat) 15 girl (dragon) 9 girl(dog) 7 boy (rat) and 3 girl (dragon). Hubby is a horse, he's a year younger than me



The moranos really is make the bracelet a different look and fun to switch the color following the season or clothes you wear&#128522;

Wow...you have your hand full too, kids are expensive!!!!


----------



## CornishMon

Dynasty said:


> Thank you dear for your opinion, what about the murano? Do you like the look with two murano or without the muranos?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is picture without muranos
> 
> ( only with two inspiration CZ )




I like this one!  The first one.  I have to say I went back. Today to tweak mine a tad and I am very happy now.  But dang it these bracelets can get expensive!  Guess I was not suppose to buy seven charms all at once.  But I did!  I'll post a picture below.  

Really love your bracelet very much.  Guess I'll be looking at my next one.  This is my first so not as pretty as the ones here.


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3202910


Thanks for letting me share!  I have two spacers or clips that I cannot open to save my life!  So they are not on.


----------



## uhpharm01

Dynasty said:


> Here is with inspiration CZ and sun spacer and other side inspiration CZ and flower dangle charm
> 
> So which one looks better from all?



I love this one!


----------



## Crystalina

GingerJade said:


> I do love the look of the bracelet with muranos, so I would leave them...but taking them off gives the bracelet a different look which would be nice at times, too! But I would definitely keep your muranos you've bought, the different colors change the whole look of the bracelet, it's great to have such variety....when I get my bracelet fuller I plan to start looking into the muranos too. It will be nice having different colors for different seasons etc
> 
> 
> 
> I have 5 kids! Ages 19 boy (rat) 15 girl (dragon) 9 girl(dog) 7 boy (rat) and 3 girl (dragon). Hubby is a horse, he's a year younger than me




Dynasty, I adore all your bracelets. They are beautiful and you have great taste. 

I agree with the above poster about leaving the Muranos on the bracelet. I think Muranos give it a fun modern look but still classy and chic.

Please keep the pictures coming because I love looking at your combinations!!!


----------



## iVALANI

cindygenit said:


> My purple and pink bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Wearing only the right one today.
> 
> View attachment 3202792



Gorgeous, both of them. Do you ever rearrange the charms, switch them between bracelets I mean or do you leave them as they are here in the pic?



Dynasty said:


> Yes I am
> I was born April 1977



Like my hubby, same year, same month. 
I am Tiger. September 1974.



Dynasty said:


> So keep the 2 inspiration CZ and do you think add more the inspiration CZ or add the 2 mystic serenity or don't add anything anymore?
> Gosh I can make decision my own ha ha ha



I love those mystic serenity spacers, they are beautiful. 
So maybe I would add them, if I were you.



Dynasty said:


> Here is with inspiration CZ and sun spacer and other side inspiration CZ and flower dangle charm
> 
> So which one looks better from all?



I prefer this one, with the dangle. 



CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3202910
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I have two spacers or clips that I cannot open to save my life!  So they are not on.



Very pretty.


----------



## cindygenit

iVALANI said:


> Gorgeous, both of them. Do you ever rearrange the charms, switch them between bracelets I mean or do you leave them as they are here in the pic?
> 
> 
> 
> Like my hubby, same year, same month.
> I am Tiger. September 1974.
> 
> 
> 
> I love those mystic serenity spacers, they are beautiful.
> So maybe I would add them, if I were you.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer this one, with the dangle.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty.




I rearrange them all the time! I get bored easily and need to mix it up frequently [emoji4]


----------



## iVALANI

Yeah I thought so. So do I, it has a calming effect on me.


----------



## 10ymonogram

Missydora said:


> I love the 'lots of love' charm I have the pink, waiting for the white version to come out in UK. Are you going  for the symmetrical look?2 of each charm and going with the pink theme?  Sparkly or no sparkle charms?  Bet its exciting to building your bracelet, so much choices    I'm going to look up my aura colour too




I wanted to get the white 'lots of love' charm to pair with the pink one, but they just don't look symmetrical together. The white is slightly smaller and the silver is brighter. I don't think I want 2 of each, the 'lots of love' is the only charm I have 2 of....and my spacers of course. I think I'm going to use all of the same spacers to keep the symmetrical look, but without having to buy 2 of the same charms. So I can have different kind of charms on my bracelet  I want them all!!!!! Especially the sparkly ones. I put the plain silver ones on my bangle.....


----------



## dinamit

Dynasty said:


> Yes I am
> I was born April 1977



Same year .
You are four months ahead of me.


----------



## Dynasty

CornishMon said:


> I like this one!  The first one.  I have to say I went back. Today to tweak mine a tad and I am very happy now.  But dang it these bracelets can get expensive!  Guess I was not suppose to buy seven charms all at once.  But I did!  I'll post a picture below.
> 
> Really love your bracelet very much.  Guess I'll be looking at my next one.  This is my first so not as pretty as the ones here.


Thank you.

Yeah they are expensive and addicted 



CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3202910
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I have two spacers or clips that I cannot open to save my life!  So they are not on.



Beautiful


----------



## Dynasty

uhpharm01 said:


> I love this one!



Thank you


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> Dynasty, I adore all your bracelets. They are beautiful and you have great taste.
> 
> I agree with the above poster about leaving the Muranos on the bracelet. I think Muranos give it a fun modern look but still classy and chic.
> 
> Please keep the pictures coming because I love looking at your combinations!!!



Thank you 
I will keep the muranos&#128536;


----------



## lesliehallur

Hello ladies, does any of you experience your muranos being scratched up and getting dull? I have two muranos with flat surfaces (not faceted) and they get a little dull, i presume from my hands resting or scratching here and there. Sometimes, when i clean with my silver polish cloth, it rubs a little on them and it was advised to try to avoid the glass part l. I'm a little worried.


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Gorgeous, both of them. Do you ever rearrange the charms, switch them between bracelets I mean or do you leave them as they are here in the pic?
> 
> 
> 
> Like my hubby, same year, same month.
> I am Tiger. September 1974.
> 
> 
> 
> I love those mystic serenity spacers, they are beautiful.
> So maybe I would add them, if I were you.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer this one, with the dangle.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty.



Looks like many of us here older than our hubby

Will try to go this weekend to the Pandora store and try the mystic serenity spacer


----------



## Dynasty

dinamit said:


> Same year .
> You are four months ahead of me.



Yes!!!


----------



## Missydora

10ymonogram said:


> I wanted to get the white 'lots of love' charm to pair with the pink one, but they just don't look symmetrical together. The white is slightly smaller and the silver is brighter. I don't think I want 2 of each, the 'lots of love' is the only charm I have 2 of....and my spacers of course. I think I'm going to use all of the same spacers to keep the symmetrical look, but without having to buy 2 of the same charms. So I can have different kind of charms on my bracelet  I want them all!!!!! Especially the sparkly ones. I put the plain silver ones on my bangle.....



Umm I'm glad u mention the size, I didn't realise they are both different, a lady kindly posted a pic of the white version on her bracelet with the pink one opposite side of each other, I didn't notice size difference but I think it might bug me if its really obvious. Will have to see them in real rather than order online. I think is good idea having a few spacers as they really do help separate, add colour or break up similar shapes on bracelet,  a cheaper and subtle way to create some balance to the overall design.  if thats what your aiming for  when I go to the Pandora store its always the sparkly ones that really catch my eye first, don't know if its the lighting but they don't half dazzle my eyes


----------



## Missydora

lesliehallur said:


> Hello ladies, does any of you experience your muranos being scratched up and getting dull? I have two muranos with flat surfaces (not faceted) and they get a little dull, i presume from my hands resting or scratching here and there. Sometimes, when i clean with my silver polish cloth, it rubs a little on them and it was advised to try to avoid the glass part l. I'm a little worried.



Eeek I have been using Pandora cloth on the glass part and then buff it afterwards with a micro fibre cloth to get rid of the black polish so it don't transfer on my wrist.  It works a treat.  My muranoes haven't dulled though through wear and tear.


----------



## lesliehallur

Missydora said:


> Eeek I have been using Pandora cloth on the glass part and then buff it afterwards with a micro fibre cloth to get rid of the black polish so it don't transfer on my wrist.  It works a treat.  My muranoes haven't dulled though through wear and tear.



Thanks Missydora! I'm not quite sure but there may be a lot of factors. Maybe I should've gotten a plain old micro fibre cloth too, plus it's also kind of humid here. I sure hope the dullness is not permanent.


----------



## 10ymonogram

Missydora said:


> Umm I'm glad u mention the size, I didn't realise they are both different, a lady kindly posted a pic of the white version on her bracelet with the pink one opposite side of each other, I didn't notice size difference but I think it might bug me if its really obvious. Will have to see them in real rather than order online. I think is good idea having a few spacers as they really do help separate, add colour or break up similar shapes on bracelet,  a cheaper and subtle way to create some balance to the overall design.  if thats what your aiming for  when I go to the Pandora store its always the sparkly ones that really catch my eye first, don't know if its the lighting but they don't half dazzle my eyes




Not only the size, but the color of the silver is different. Also the enamel white lots of love has a sheen/micro glitter and the pink one doesn't. I always go to the Pandora store and only orientate online. You really need to see the charms in person, they don't always look like the pictures


----------



## 10ymonogram

Does any of you ladies know if Pandora is bringing out a new strawberry charm since they discontinued the old one


----------



## GingerJade

Today I got bored waiting on my daughter at ballet and I took a pic of my bracelets, I decided to wear both of them today. &#128522;


----------



## iVALANI

lesliehallur said:


> Hello ladies, does any of you experience your muranos being scratched up and getting dull? I have two muranos with flat surfaces (not faceted) and they get a little dull, i presume from my hands resting or scratching here and there. Sometimes, when i clean with my silver polish cloth, it rubs a little on them and it was advised to try to avoid the glass part l. I'm a little worried.



No, I haven't noticed anything but I'll pay more attention from now on.



GingerJade said:


> Today I got bored waiting on my daughter at ballet and I took a pic of my bracelets, I decided to wear both of them today. &#55357;&#56842;



Wow, too gorgeous.


----------



## Crystalina

I cannot go to bed because I'm obsessing about Pandora.

I'm dying to get the Divine Angel and the Cherry Blossoms Murano to go next to my majestic feathers heart.

Does anyone else stay up going over their wish list repeatedly instead of going to bed? This is ridiculous! [emoji12]


----------



## Crystalina

GingerJade said:


> Today I got bored waiting on my daughter at ballet and I took a pic of my bracelets, I decided to wear both of them today. [emoji4]




Truly stunning!


----------



## iVALANI

My murano collection is slowly getting bigger... 






Mini ring stack for today


----------



## Missydora

GingerJade said:


> Today I got bored waiting on my daughter at ballet and I took a pic of my bracelets, I decided to wear both of them today. &#128522;



Beautiful stack!!. It's nice to pass time when waiting around for others, looking at the detail's on charms on pandora bracelet . Makes time go faster


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> My murano collection is slowly getting bigger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini ring stack for today



I like your ring stack, is that 3 ring combo?. I'm envious since can't get pandora rings their smallest size doesn't fit my finger only my thumb  .   And you got retired candy stripes!! They quite rare.  I like the red version but when I went to shop to get one ages ago they only had it where the stripes were more brown shade then red.


----------



## iVALANI

Wow Missydora, you have tiny fingers then! 
No, these are two rings, the bottom one is royalty and the upper one my princess.


----------



## GingerJade

iVALANI said:


> My murano collection is slowly getting bigger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini ring stack for today



I love the muranos and your ring stack is so beautiful! Your top ring, the tiara one, I got for my daughter for her birthday, she loves it. The smallest size Pandora makes (here in the states anyway) is a 48 and it fits my middle finger ok. I think since they are sterling you could get them sized down if necessary.


----------



## Crystalina

Ok I just got back from the Pandora boutique.

I must say that I am quite disappointed in their lack of selection in muranos. Many of the ones I had in my wish list look TOTALLY DIFFERENT in real life. 

I thought the blush faceted Murano looked almost brown, the field of daisies Murano looked nothing like the picture and the cherry blossom Muranos didn't have a string pop of hot pink in the flowers like online.

What a bummer!


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina, so sorry you're disappointed. Out of the muranos you mention, I only have the field of daisies one. I can see how it can be underwhelming since it is quite pale and discreet but that is one of the reasons I like it so much, it goes with everything.


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> Crystalina, so sorry you're disappointed. Out of the muranos you mention, I only have the field of daisies one. I can see how it can be underwhelming since it is quite pale and discreet but that is one of the reasons I like it so much, it goes with everything.




Thank you iValani. Actually, you make a good point that even though it's pale and more subdued, it could go with a lot and probably would not clash with my other Muranos. I think I'll go back tomorrow and take another look.


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> My murano collection is slowly getting bigger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini ring stack for today



Lovely muranos and the ring also beautiful &#128525;


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> Today I got bored waiting on my daughter at ballet and I took a pic of my bracelets, I decided to wear both of them today. &#128522;



Beautiful stack&#128540;


----------



## cindygenit

GingerJade said:


> Today I got bored waiting on my daughter at ballet and I took a pic of my bracelets, I decided to wear both of them today. [emoji4]




You've done so well with the bracelets they are gorgeous!

I am so impartial to the Christmas pudding charm I think it's one of my faves!


----------



## Crystalina

Does anyone have the ladybird (ladybug) charm in real life.

If so, I was wondering if you could tell me if she stays in place or if she spins and sits upside down most of the time.


----------



## CSG

Are you still using your Pandora bracelets? I am not using mine anymore  I became more interested with diamonds and fine jewelries. Have you experienced this?


----------



## cindygenit

CSG said:


> Are you still using your Pandora bracelets? I am not using mine anymore  I became more interested with diamonds and fine jewelries. Have you experienced this?




I stopped using mine for ages and then saw a good friend of mine still rocking her bracelets and it rekindled my passion for wearing them!!


----------



## Daziedazie1

I always forget about wearing mine and then I see someone wearing theirs and pop it back on for a day lol x


----------



## CSG

Daziedazie1 said:


> I always forget about wearing mine and then I see someone wearing theirs and pop it back on for a day lol x



I felt like I am too old for Pandora! Haha! I am 27.


----------



## CSG

cindygenit said:


> I stopped using mine for ages and then saw a good friend of mine still rocking her bracelets and it rekindled my passion for wearing them!!



Maybe that is also one of the reasons. A lot of people are wearing them.


----------



## Daziedazie1

CSG said:


> I felt like I am too old for Pandora! Haha! I am 27.



Lol noooo never too old for Pandora &#128521; I'll be 38 in Jan and I love mine ha ha xx


----------



## CSG

Daziedazie1 said:


> Lol noooo never too old for Pandora &#128521; I'll be 38 in Jan and I love mine ha ha xx



Oww wow! Maybe I am wrong. I will try to use mine more often


----------



## Daziedazie1

CSG said:


> Oww wow! Maybe I am wrong. I will try to use mine more often



Defo even my. Mum loves hers..  I always get bored tho iv a tiffanys bracket links of London Thomas sabo and nominations too but haven't got round to putting any charms on the nomination lol too much choice ha ah x


----------



## CSG

Daziedazie1 said:


> Defo even my. Mum loves hers..  I always get bored tho iv a tiffanys bracket links of London Thomas sabo and nominations too but haven't got round to putting any charms on the nomination lol too much choice ha ah x



In my case, I am very much in love with my Return To Tiffany set!


----------



## Daziedazie1

Oh same they're just classic aren't they x


----------



## iVALANI

I'm forty-one and don't consider myself too old for anything, Pandora included. :greengrin:


----------



## Daziedazie1

iVALANI said:


> I'm forty-one and don't consider myself too old for anything, Pandora included. :greengrin:



Defo   there's so many diff charms for all ages xx


----------



## CornishMon

iVALANI said:


> I'm forty-one and don't consider myself too old for anything, Pandora included. :greengrin:




I agree here.  I am 46 and my husband just bought my first Pandora.  I love it and also love the fact that is can be changed if you want.  Granted it will only be worn at certain times but I love it none the less.


----------



## lesliehallur

CSG said:


> Are you still using your Pandora bracelets? I am not using mine anymore  I became more interested with diamonds and fine jewelries. Have you experienced this?



My mom is 62 and I bought her a pandora bracelet with two murano charms and two spacers. I'm eyeing on buying her some openwork charms. She wears the pandora bracelet a lot but I once showed her some cutesy charms like the sta. Claus and teddy bear charms. She said she likes to keep her jewelry classic. So i guess you can keep wearing pandora but your taste in charms might change. I'm 23 and I like cutesy charms. I have a chick, sta. Claus, buddha and the christmas sock with a teddy bear on top. &#128522;


----------



## Missydora

I'm 43 and luv my pandora,  having the freedom to play and create whatever you want with all those beautiful beads and array colours is what inticed me.  I think they have a good selection of charms for young and older ladies,  although most of us older ladies probaby prefer pandora older designed charms when pandora was still  a small family run business and having their own in house pandora artist & designers charms were very Danish/European inspired.    When it got taken over in 2008 around that time I think and pandora became a listed company,  thats when the real change in design came. And now I think because it's gotten so huge with it's global brand they've had to be more generic and uniform in design to attract the mass market and use less real gemstones to keep cost low since they now have bigger factories and outlay. But even so with all the changes I still like majority of their designs mixing old and new designs. But do know a lot of ladies that feel a bit alienated with there new stuff.  I shall stop rambling post a pic of what I'm wearing today.


----------



## GingerJade

I'm 38 and just got my first bracelet a few months ago for my birthday, I love Pandora  my mom is the one who got me started on it, she's in her 60's and wears it too. Oh and my teenage daughter loves it and wears the rings. I think anyone can wear it.


----------



## GingerJade

Missydora said:


> I'm 43 and luv my pandora,  having the freedom to play and create whatever you want with all those beautiful beads and array colours is what inticed me.  I think they have a good selection of charms for young and older ladies,  although most of us older ladies probaby prefer pandora older designed charms when pandora was still  a small family run business and having their own in house pandora artist & designers charms were very Danish/European inspired.    When it got taken over in 2008 around that time I think and pandora became a listed company,  thats when the real change in design came. And now I think because it's gotten so huge with it's global brand they've had to be more generic and uniform in design to attract the mass market and use less real gemstones to keep cost low since they now have bigger factories and outlay. But even so with all the changes I still like majority of their designs mixing old and new designs. But do know a lot of ladies that feel a bit alienated with there new stuff.  I shall stop rambling post a pic of what I'm wearing today.



Beautiful! I love that two toned heart charm and your blush muranos &#128525;


----------



## Daziedazie1

Missydora said:


> I'm 43 and luv my pandora,  having the freedom to play and create whatever you want with all those beautiful beads and array colours is what inticed me.  I think they have a good selection of charms for young and older ladies,  although most of us older ladies probaby prefer pandora older designed charms when pandora was still  a small family run business and having their own in house pandora artist & designers charms were very Danish/European inspired.    When it got taken over in 2008 around that time I think and pandora became a listed company,  thats when the real change in design came. And now I think because it's gotten so huge with it's global brand they've had to be more generic and uniform in design to attract the mass market and use less real gemstones to keep cost low since they now have bigger factories and outlay. But even so with all the changes I still like majority of their designs mixing old and new designs. But do know a lot of ladies that feel a bit alienated with there new stuff.  I shall stop rambling post a pic of what I'm wearing today.



Love ur charms


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora, I love it. The vintage heart is such a wonderful choice for the central charm.


----------



## CSG

Missydora said:


> I'm 43 and luv my pandora,  having the freedom to play and create whatever you want with all those beautiful beads and array colours is what inticed me.  I think they have a good selection of charms for young and older ladies,  although most of us older ladies probaby prefer pandora older designed charms when pandora was still  a small family run business and having their own in house pandora artist & designers charms were very Danish/European inspired.    When it got taken over in 2008 around that time I think and pandora became a listed company,  thats when the real change in design came. And now I think because it's gotten so huge with it's global brand they've had to be more generic and uniform in design to attract the mass market and use less real gemstones to keep cost low since they now have bigger factories and outlay. But even so with all the changes I still like majority of their designs mixing old and new designs. But do know a lot of ladies that feel a bit alienated with there new stuff.  I shall stop rambling post a pic of what I'm wearing today.



Nice to know that you are loving your bracelet. I should just update my charms to suit my age  your bracelet is lovely!


----------



## CSG

GingerJade said:


> I'm 38 and just got my first bracelet a few months ago for my birthday, I love Pandora  my mom is the one who got me started on it, she's in her 60's and wears it too. Oh and my teenage daughter loves it and wears the rings. I think anyone can wear it.



Pandora seems for all ages in this thread! I need to use it!


----------



## Missydora

Thank you ladies  I finally used the double ridged clips I bought in the sale last year to keep the bangles all separated from each other and keep the desired look fixed in the same postion if you understand what I mean. The double clips does create more of a separation between each bangle. I'm still trying to get used to it.  You can't see the ridged clips they at the back. Here's a pic of stacked bangles using double ridged clips.


----------



## Crystalina

Missydora said:


> Thank you ladies  I finally used the double ridged clips I bought in the sale last year to keep the bangles all separated from each other and keep the desired look fixed in the same postion of you understand what I mean. The double clips does create more of a separation between each bangle. I'm still trying to get used to it.  You can't see the ridged clips they at the back. Here's a pic of stacked bangles using double ridged clips.




Omg I love your bracelet!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Thank you ladies  I finally used the double ridged clips I bought in the sale last year to keep the bangles all separated from each other and keep the desired look fixed in the same postion of you understand what I mean. The double clips does create more of a separation between each bangle. I'm still trying to get used to it.  You can't see the ridged clips they at the back. Here's a pic of stacked bangles using double ridged clips.



Gorgeous stack&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Missydora

Crystalina said:


> Omg I love your bracelet!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks crystalina  how's your Pandora shopping?. I know what you mean when you see charms on Pandora stock photos and then in real life instore and there is a obvious colour difference especially  with muranoes.  I've had my fair share of drama with getting similar colours of Blush crystals . There's also charms that Pandora stock photos don't do it justice, looks so much better in real life.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Gorgeous stack&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thanks what have you been upto in the Pandora world?


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> I'm 38 and just got my first bracelet a few months ago for my birthday, I love Pandora  my mom is the one who got me started on it, she's in her 60's and wears it too. Oh and my teenage daughter loves it and wears the rings. I think anyone can wear it.



I am 38 too&#128521; And I start with my first Pandora the end of August this year and I'm so in love with it &#10083;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Thanks what have you been upto in the Pandora world?




Just bought the mystic serenity spacer today but I can't go there in person because my kids is sick &#128542; so got to wait for them to ship it tomorrow and hopefully will arrive in two days.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Just bought the mystic serenity spacer today but I can't go there in person because my kids is sick &#128542; so got to wait for them to ship it tomorrow and hopefully will arrive in two days.



 hope they get well soon  My hubby has got man flu hes such a grumpy soul with it  I can't wait to see how your new serinity spacers will look, I have a feeling they going to look amazing  2 days seems ages when you want them asap.


----------



## CornishMon

This is the third bracelet because I just couldn't decide!  Does this have to be so hard!
View attachment 3207538

View attachment 3207539


----------



## Dynasty

Wear this today


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> hope they get well soon  My hubby has got man flu hes such a grumpy soul with it  I can't wait to see how your new serinity spacers will look, I have a feeling they going to look amazing  2 days seems ages when you want them asap.



Thank you
Hope your hubby get well soon too
I know!!! I hate waiting!!! I was gonna go over the weekend but because they are sick so can't go&#128546; hopefully will look good with the charms.


----------



## Dynasty

CornishMon said:


> This is the third bracelet because I just couldn't decide!  Does this have to be so hard!
> View attachment 3207538
> 
> View attachment 3207539



Beautiful rose and silver!!!


----------



## Missydora

CornishMon said:


> This is the third bracelet because I just couldn't decide!  Does this have to be so hard!
> View attachment 3207538
> 
> View attachment 3207539



I like the mixed gold and sliver look  the sparkly spacer in the middle really ties and add to the look.


----------



## CornishMon

Missydora said:


> I like the mixed gold and sliver look  the sparkly spacer in the middle really ties and add to the look.




Thank you the gentleman helping me put this together based off of what I liked.  The spacer was his idea!  I had seven charms on the first bracelet but with these charms I only needed five!  I think I'll be keeping this one!


----------



## CornishMon

Dynasty said:


> Beautiful rose and silver!!!




Thank you they do look good together!


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Wear this today



Yay you got the Blush crystals out  it looks soo good with the gold love the  the onyx dew drop charm and how you have used it here gives your bracelet a new look very unique.  I love designs that have the mixed metal look or contrast in materials its just so stylish when done that way.


----------



## Missydora

CornishMon said:


> Thank you the gentleman helping me put this together based off of what I liked.  The spacer was his idea!  I had seven charms on the first bracelet but with these charms I only needed five!  I think I'll be keeping this one!


Gentleman who helped you create the look has good taste and vision  I've never seen a man working in Pandora stores where I've been in . I think they would want to kill us with how long it takes us to decide which charm to buy  so I guess the gentleman at your store has patience of a saint


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Yay you got the Blush crystals out  it looks soo good with the gold love the  the onyx dew drop charm and how you have used it here gives your bracelet a new look very unique.  I love designs that have the mixed metal look or contrast in materials its just so stylish when done that way.



Thank you
Feel much lighter this way too


----------



## CornishMon

Dynasty said:


> Wear this today




Pretty and simple.


----------



## CornishMon

Missydora said:


> Gentleman who helped you create the look has good taste and vision  I've never seen a man working in Pandora stores where I've been in . I think they would want to kill us with how long it takes us to decide which charm to buy  so I guess the gentleman at your store has patience of a saint




I know I was shocked myself to see a man there.  He was very patient because I was in there nearly an hour and a half.  We went back and forth on the spacer until I finally agreed and happy I did!  It really does take some time finding the right charms that suit you.


----------



## Dynasty

CornishMon said:


> Pretty and simple.



Thank you


----------



## auberielle

Just got this beautiful heart clasp Pandora for my birthday (since my main one is full) and honestly the clasp is so cute I want to wear it like this everytime I don't think i'll add charms lol


----------



## GingerJade

At the official Pandora store in my city, a man works there and he wears Pandora! He wears a leather bracelet with a few charms on it. Idk if they make him wear it and he takes it off after work, or if he really does like it. He's nice and patient as well though. You have to be to work there &#128512;


----------



## GingerJade

auberielle said:


> Just got this beautiful heart clasp Pandora for my birthday (since my main one is full) and honestly the clasp is so cute I want to wear it like this everytime I don't think i'll add charms lol



That is lovely, it looks great with the Tiffany bracelet.


----------



## GingerJade

Missydora said:


> Thank you ladies  I finally used the double ridged clips I bought in the sale last year to keep the bangles all separated from each other and keep the desired look fixed in the same postion if you understand what I mean. The double clips does create more of a separation between each bangle. I'm still trying to get used to it.  You can't see the ridged clips they at the back. Here's a pic of stacked bangles using double ridged clips.



I love that look, beautiful stack and they are separated just perfectly &#128522;


----------



## GingerJade

CornishMon said:


> This is the third bracelet because I just couldn't decide!  Does this have to be so hard!
> View attachment 3207538
> 
> View attachment 3207539



The look of the rose gold and silver together is so stylish, I love it!


----------



## GingerJade

Dynasty said:


> Wear this today



Simply stunning!! I hope your kids feel better soon


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> Simply stunning!! I hope your kids feel better soon



Thank you dear&#128536;


----------



## Dynasty

auberielle said:


> Just got this beautiful heart clasp Pandora for my birthday (since my main one is full) and honestly the clasp is so cute I want to wear it like this everytime I don't think i'll add charms lol



Very pretty stack.


----------



## CornishMon

auberielle said:


> Just got this beautiful heart clasp Pandora for my birthday (since my main one is full) and honestly the clasp is so cute I want to wear it like this everytime I don't think i'll add charms lol




I like it with the Tiffany!


----------



## CornishMon

GingerJade said:


> The look of the rose gold and silver together is so stylish, I love it!




Thanks!


----------



## maisie91

auberielle said:


> Just got this beautiful heart clasp Pandora for my birthday (since my main one is full) and honestly the clasp is so cute I want to wear it like this everytime I don't think i'll add charms lol




Love the combos you've got going on !


----------



## auberielle

Thank you everyone


----------



## Missydora

auberielle said:


> Just got this beautiful heart clasp Pandora for my birthday (since my main one is full) and honestly the clasp is so cute I want to wear it like this everytime I don't think i'll add charms lol


I like your Tiffany bracelet 


GingerJade said:


> I love that look, beautiful stack and they are separated just perfectly &#128522;


Thanks,  at least I can fix them altogether now. I still got Pandora string toggle bracelet and a black with gold tip Pandora string I haven't played with yet, its been in my box for 10 months


----------



## Dynasty

LADIES, update for the mystic serenity spacer that just arrives today.
What you all think?


----------



## GingerJade

Dynasty said:


> LADIES, update for the mystic serenity spacer that just arrives today.
> What you all think?



The spacers look beautiful on the bracelet, the whole look of the bracelet is so elegant!


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> The spacers look beautiful on the bracelet, the whole look of the bracelet is so elegant!



Thank you
Any idea what else need to add? More charm or other spacer?


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> LADIES, update for the mystic serenity spacer that just arrives today.
> What you all think?



Just as i thought its truly beautiful!! I think a safety chain will complete the look. But I know u dislike safety chain . Another 2 serinity spacer if u want the bracelet completely full  its perfection can't really improve what u have I say


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Just as i thought its truly beautiful!! I think a safety chain will complete the look. But I know u dislike safety chain . Another 2 serinity spacer if u want the bracelet completely full  its perfection can't really improve what u have I say



I added another serenity on the right side of this picture, do you like it or to much?


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> I added another serenity on the right side of this picture, do you like it or to much?



I think I prefer the serinity spacer put behind the last crown rather than in front. But would mean since you have perfect symmetry,  another one the other side. Or the serinity spacer put after the pink murano so you will end with serinity spacer 2 on each side of the pink muranoes if you get what I mean.  Are u sure no safety chain? If u had one I think that would be another way of  finishing the bracelet as the threads would  be covered it gives a completed overall look about it.   Or if not serinity spacer another 2 sparkly spacer put behind the last crown on each side.  I think your 1 spacer from completion &#128525;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I think I prefer the serinity spacer put behind the last crown rather than in front. But would mean since you have perfect symmetry,  another one the other side. Or the serinity spacer put after the pink murano so you will end with serinity spacer 2 on each side of the pink muranoes if you get what I mean.  Are u sure no safety chain? If u had one I think that would be another way of  finishing the bracelet as the threads would  be covered it gives a completed overall look about it.   Or if not serinity spacer another 2 sparkly spacer put behind the last crown on each side.  I think your 1 spacer from completion &#128525;



I went to the closer Pandora store earlier but they only have one serenity spacer available so only tried one on the right side of the bracelet.
I tried the safety chain too but I don't like it&#128542;

Here is another look, what do you think?

Or I will go try the sparkly spacer this weekend and see how it look on last crown each side like you said


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> I went to the closer Pandora store earlier but they only have one serenity spacer available so only tried one on the right side of the bracelet.
> I tried the safety chain too but I don't like it&#128542;
> 
> Here is another look, what do you think?
> 
> Or I will go try the sparkly spacer this weekend and see how it look on last crown each side like you said



I like it how you done it above, without the serinity spacer on the top, but with the smaller spacer and the dangle that matchest both up perfectly. I prefer it this way then having  2 more serinity spacer's near the clasp.  I like the overall effect more on this pic,  think because it frames  the barrel clasp better. Plus having the dangle will add a focal point that side.  How does it feel when you wear it this way?  Sometimes how it looks off and how it wears is 2 different things. You might prefer serinity spacer on the ends but then if they dont screw on might be awakard,  one of them keeps falls off the chain when opening bracelet. But overall it's stunning, &#128526; I feel like I'm nit picking when there's nothing really to nit pick as it's hard to find faults on your bracelet &#128515;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I like it how you done it above, without the serinity spacer on the top, but with the smaller spacer and the dangle that matchest both up perfectly. I prefer it this way then having  2 more serinity spacer's near the clasp.  I like the overall effect more on this pic,  think because it frames  the barrel clasp better. Plus having the dangle will add a focal point that side.  How does it feel when you wear it this way?  Sometimes how it looks off and how it wears is 2 different things. You might prefer serinity spacer on the ends but then if they dont screw on might be awakard,  one of them keeps falls off the chain when opening bracelet. But overall it's stunning, &#128526; I feel like I'm nit picking when there's nothing really to nit pick as it's hard to find faults on your bracelet &#128515;



I like it this way too and the dangle keep the last Crown to fly off when I open the bracelet  and feel comfortable too
Thank you very much for all your opinion, I really appreciate it&#128536;
I'm glad we can figure it out and got the best results :
Now I'm finish with this bracelet!!! Yay..


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> I like it this way too and the dangle keep the last Crown to fly off when I open the bracelet  and feel comfortable too
> Thank you very much for all your opinion, I really appreciate it&#128536;
> I'm glad we can figure it out and got the best results :
> Now I'm finish with this bracelet!!! Yay..



&#9995; high five!! Yeah. Completion and it's absolutely stunning one of the best goldies I have clapped eyes on!!.  It saves you getting another spacer too, since you already have these two.  Dangle on the end makes perfect sense then have a spacer that might fly off the threads.  So glad your happy too, what a achievement!  &#128537;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> &#9995; high five!! Yeah. Completion and it's absolutely stunning one of the best goldies I have clapped eyes on!!.  It saves you getting another spacer too, since you already have these two.  Dangle on the end makes perfect sense then have a spacer that might fly off the threads.  So glad your happy too, what a achievement!  &#128537;



&#9995; high five!! &#128515;
Yeah it is save me money and I'm so happy with the whole look&#128536;
Just need to switch the murano to follow the season or clothes to match &#128540;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora,
Any new look on your beautiful bangle dear?
Please share more picture of yours, never get enough to see your BEAUTY.


----------



## CornishMon

Dynasty said:


> I went to the closer Pandora store earlier but they only have one serenity spacer available so only tried one on the right side of the bracelet.
> 
> I tried the safety chain too but I don't like it[emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another look, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Or I will go try the sparkly spacer this weekend and see how it look on last crown each side like you said




Do a sparkly spacer this seems to take over the bracelet.


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> LADIES, update for the mystic serenity spacer that just arrives today.
> What you all think?



Wonderful, as always. I love it just the way it is.
Those spacers are lovely, I wish they had them in silver as well...


----------



## Dynasty

CornishMon said:


> Do a sparkly spacer this seems to take over the bracelet.



Thank you


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Wonderful, as always. I love it just the way it is.
> Those spacers are lovely, I wish they had them in silver as well...



Thank you.
Yes would be great if they had in silver too, so pretty in person


----------



## princess.shelby

Added some Pandora rose clips and spacers today. I love the look of the rose!


----------



## Dynasty

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 3210812
> 
> Added some Pandora rose clips and spacers today. I love the look of the rose!



Rose and silver is stunning!


----------



## GingerJade

Dynasty said:


> I went to the closer Pandora store earlier but they only have one serenity spacer available so only tried one on the right side of the bracelet.
> I tried the safety chain too but I don't like it&#128542;
> 
> Here is another look, what do you think?
> 
> Or I will go try the sparkly spacer this weekend and see how it look on last crown each side like you said


It looks perfect, congrats on finishing the bracelet and have fun switching out the muranos to match &#128522;


----------



## GingerJade

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 3210812
> 
> Added some Pandora rose clips and spacers today. I love the look of the rose!



Very pretty! I love the silver and rose gold together.


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> It looks perfect, congrats on finishing the bracelet and have fun switching out the muranos to match &#128522;



Thank you&#128521;


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Missydora,
> Any new look on your beautiful bangle dear?
> Please share more picture of yours, never get enough to see your BEAUTY.



I've had bracelet looking same way since last pic.  I've had a panic rush to sort Xmas shopping out &#128552;can't keep it off any longer&#128547;.   The pandora stores are like mega busy too, so can't go in there for relaxing 10mins of perusing whilst in the shopping centre.   Are you having a rest now from pandora shopping ? Or you planning on your next one? &#128513;


----------



## 10ymonogram

Missydora said:


> I've had bracelet looking same way since last pic.  I've had a panic rush to sort Xmas shopping out [emoji32]can't keep it off any longer[emoji21].   The pandora stores are like mega busy too, so can't go in there for relaxing 10mins of perusing whilst in the shopping centre.   Are you having a rest now from pandora shopping ? Or you planning on your next one? [emoji16]




I'm already planning my next trip! Even though I just bought myself some new charms. Also my boyfriend took me to the Pandora store last week because he has no idea which charms I like  so I already know what I'm getting for Christmas YAY!!!!! The free bracelet deal is going on till the 25th, so I might go back to pick up some new charms (again!) for my mother and I.


----------



## Missydora

10ymonogram said:


> I'm already planning my next trip! Even though I just bought myself some new charms. Also my boyfriend took me to the Pandora store last week because he has no idea which charms I like  so I already know what I'm getting for Christmas YAY!!!!! The free bracelet deal is going on till the 25th, so I might go back to pick up some new charms (again!) for my mother and I.


You lucky lady!&#128512; having a pandora marathon.  Good idea give the boyfriend,  prompts and hints is the only way to make sure you get what you like for xmas&#128518;.   I've been kind of nudging the hubby too,  But I think I'm going to be getting a Dyson vacuum cleaner! &#128584;.  I kinda saw him eyeing them up on web and in electrical store. You got to post pics of your new goodies when u get them  &#128522;. You have pandora charms to play with at Xmas. YAY! !


----------



## iVALANI

10ymonogram said:


> I'm already planning my next trip! Even though I just bought myself some new charms. Also my boyfriend took me to the Pandora store last week because he has no idea which charms I like  so I already know what I'm getting for Christmas YAY!!!!! The free bracelet deal is going on till the 25th, so I might go back to pick up some new charms (again!) for my mother and I.





Missydora said:


> You lucky lady!&#128512; having a pandora marathon.  Good idea give the boyfriend,  prompts and hints is the only way to make sure you get what you like for xmas&#128518;.   I've been kind of nudging the hubby too,  But I think I'm going to be getting a Dyson vacuum cleaner! &#128584;.  I kinda saw him eyeing them up on web and in electrical store. You got to post pics of your new goodies when u get them  &#128522;. You have pandora charms to play with at Xmas. YAY! !



My husband also plans to get me something from Pandora for the holidays. 
I thought of maybe showing him my wish list :greengrin: (not too subtle, I know) but what't the excitement there? Maybe I'll just give him some general pointers such as that I don't have any of those lovey dovey charms (anything with declarations of love, those my beautiful wife charms, etc.).
I know I can always replace the charms I don't like but I would really really hate to do that.


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> My husband also plans to get me something from Pandora for the holidays.
> I thought of maybe showing him my wish list :greengrin: (not too subtle, I know) but what't the excitement there? Maybe I'll just give him some general pointers such as that I don't have any of those lovey dovey charms (anything with declarations of love, those my beautiful wife charms, etc.).
> I know I can always replace the charms I don't like but I would really really hate to do that.


I always feel bad when I get a charm as a present that I not too fond of and don't wear it,  luckily if it's from family they always include the receipt because i think they know me too well,  I'm quite particular with what I like and don't like &#128514;.
 I think to make it blindly obvious for your hubby so that you get a charm you will love, is to get him to give an opinion on 4 charms you like and ask which he thinks is nicest then agree &#128518; and that he has good taste!  That way he will remember that charm &#128522; unless he got short term memory&#128513;. Then it's pot luck.  I hope I get  some Pandora for Xmas&#128516;


----------



## CornishMon

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 3210812
> 
> Added some Pandora rose clips and spacers today. I love the look of the rose!




This is wonderful.  I just did the same thing replacing the silver ones.


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3211856


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I've had bracelet looking same way since last pic.  I've had a panic rush to sort Xmas shopping out &#128552;can't keep it off any longer&#128547;.   The pandora stores are like mega busy too, so can't go in there for relaxing 10mins of perusing whilst in the shopping centre.   Are you having a rest now from pandora shopping ? Or you planning on your next one? &#128513;



The Pandora store near me always busy so I don't really like to go there, much better to just shop from home and ship to me.
I'm done for now, I don't really like to switch bracelet anyway.
I'm happy with what I got right now and will enjoy them


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora said:


> I always feel bad when I get a charm as a present that I not too fond of and don't wear it,  luckily if it's from family they always include the receipt because i think they know me too well,  I'm quite particular with what I like and don't like &#128514;.
> I think to make it blindly obvious for your hubby so that you get a charm you will love, is to get him to give an opinion on 4 charms you like and ask which he thinks is nicest then agree &#128518; and that he has good taste!  That way he will remember that charm &#128522; unless he got short term memory&#128513;. Then it's pot luck.  I hope I get  some Pandora for Xmas&#128516;



Actually this is a very good idea. 



CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3211856



It looks really pretty,


----------



## CornishMon

iVALANI said:


> Actually this is a very good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks really pretty,




Thank you!  I added two more today!  Very addictive!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3212431


----------



## Dynasty

CornishMon said:


> Thank you!  I added two more today!  Very addictive!





CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3212431



Beautiful!
I just bought two more charm today too it is hard to stop buying


----------



## CornishMon

Dynasty said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I just bought two more charm today too it is hard to stop buying




Oh my my my!   Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I just bought two more charm today too it is hard to stop buying




Lol omg Dynasty!

I thought you said you were done?!? [emoji12][emoji171][emoji8]


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> Lol omg Dynasty!
> 
> I thought you said you were done?!? [emoji12][emoji171][emoji8]



Lol
Please don't judge me Pandora is so addicted!!!
I bought the Facets Opalescent White Crystal to switched with the muranos I got&#128540;
So far I love this the best now&#128513;


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> Lol omg Dynasty!
> 
> I thought you said you were done?!? [emoji12][emoji171][emoji8]



Did you get anything new dear?


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Lol
> 
> Please don't judge me Pandora is so addicted!!!
> 
> I bought the Facets Opalescent White Crystal to switched with the muranos I got[emoji12]
> 
> So far I love this the best now[emoji16]




Ha ha ha I totally understand!!!

I gave my husband my wish list: the majestic swan and the divine angel because I'm TOTALLY ADDICTED!

Do you have pics of your latest purchase?


----------



## Crystalina

I bought the Darling Daisy Meadow in Pandora Rose, but I need the swan and angel so I can take good pics!


----------



## Dynasty

CornishMon said:


> Oh my my my!   Can't wait to see it.





Crystalina said:


> Ha ha ha I totally understand!!!
> 
> I gave my husband my wish list: the majestic swan and the divine angel because I'm TOTALLY ADDICTED!
> 
> Do you have pics of your latest purchase?



Here it is on black and white background, I like the pinkish shades of it!
What you all think?

Crystalina, so excited for you!!! Please update some picture when you get it


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> I bought the Darling Daisy Meadow in Pandora Rose, but I need the swan and angel so I can take good pics!



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Here it is on black and white background, I like the pinkish shades of it!
> 
> What you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> Crystalina, so excited for you!!! Please update some picture when you get it




Woah!!!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Seriously beautiful! Gorgeous, actually.

Are those the petite facets in white? I prefer them to the Muranos you had before.


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> Woah!!!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Seriously beautiful! Gorgeous, actually.
> 
> Are those the petite facets in white? I prefer them to the Muranos you had before.



Thank you.
Yes this is the petite facets in white. I like the size and shape of it between my charms.

So do you like this the best from all the Muranos I got? The color and the shape?


----------



## CornishMon

Dynasty said:


> Here it is on black and white background, I like the pinkish shades of it!
> 
> What you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> Crystalina, so excited for you!!! Please update some picture when you get it




Love love love!  I could take lessons from you!


----------



## Dynasty

CornishMon said:


> Love love love!  I could take lessons from you!



Thank you.
Your bracelet is Beautiful too!!! I love that you mixed the rose gold and silver, it's stunning&#128525;


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Can't wait to see it!




My birthday is next week and I think I will get divine angel for that, and majestic swan for Christmas, I hope![emoji120]&#127995;

I will post pictures then!!!


----------



## shyviolet

Hi Pandora lovers! I am new to Pandora and have a question about the bangle. I bought a 19cm bangle online but I find it too big, my wrist is 17.5. And when I measured the bangle circumference it measures about 20 to 21cm. Is this the case for all bangles ? Or they gave me the wrong size ? Receip says 19 cm though. I am definitely confused about sizing guide I should try it at the store. Thanks for the help


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> My birthday is next week and I think I will get divine angel for that, and majestic swan for Christmas, I hope![emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> I will post pictures then!!!



Yay...so happy for you!


----------



## GingerJade

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3212431



Your rose and silver bracelet is beautiful, I love it. Especially with your heart clasp bracelet


----------



## GingerJade

Dynasty said:


> Here it is on black and white background, I like the pinkish shades of it!
> What you all think?
> 
> Crystalina, so excited for you!!! Please update some picture when you get it



Those are beautiful, and I've never seen them before. I love the look of opal, that's what they resemble to me with the pink shades in them.


----------



## Dynasty

GingerJade said:


> Those are beautiful, and I've never seen them before. I love the look of opal, that's what they resemble to me with the pink shades in them.



Thank you.
I really in love with this opal


----------



## CornishMon

GingerJade said:


> Your rose and silver bracelet is beautiful, I love it. Especially with your heart clasp bracelet




Thank you!


----------



## 10ymonogram

Dynasty said:


> Here it is on black and white background, I like the pinkish shades of it!
> 
> What you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> Crystalina, so excited for you!!! Please update some picture when you get it




I also just bought 2 petit white facets for my mother and now want to get the pink ones for my bracelet as well [emoji28] I like these so much more than murano's, they are dainty, go really well with the other charms and have a great shine to them. The murano's in my opinion are too chunky so don't go well with the other charms....and have a cheap look to them. I like these better on your bracelet, now you only need a safety chain.....because it would break my heart if you loose this gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## Dynasty

10ymonogram said:


> I also just bought 2 petit white facets for my mother and now want to get the pink ones for my bracelet as well [emoji28] I like these so much more than murano's, they are dainty, go really well with the other charms and have a great shine to them. The murano's in my opinion are too chunky so don't go well with the other charms....and have a cheap look to them. I like these better on your bracelet, now you only need a safety chain.....because it would break my heart if you loose this gorgeous bracelet!



I totally agree with you about the opal, looks more elegant and the size just perfect with all the charms


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> Here it is on black and white background, I like the pinkish shades of it!
> What you all think?
> 
> Crystalina, so excited for you!!! Please update some picture when you get it



Simply stunning Dynasty!



10ymonogram said:


> I also just bought 2 petit white facets for my mother and now want to get the pink ones for my bracelet as well [emoji28] I like these so much more than murano's, they are dainty, go really well with the other charms and have a great shine to them. The murano's in my opinion are too chunky so don't go well with the other charms....and have a cheap look to them. I like these better on your bracelet, now you only need a safety chain.....because it would break my heart if you loose this gorgeous bracelet!



I love muranos and think there is absolutely nothing cheap about them, they add much neded colour especially to one-tone bracelets.



CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3212431



Gorgeous. 



shyviolet said:


> Hi Pandora lovers! I am new to Pandora and have a question about the bangle. I bought a 19cm bangle online but I find it too big, my wrist is 17.5. And when I measured the bangle circumference it measures about 20 to 21cm. Is this the case for all bangles ? Or they gave me the wrong size ? Receip says 19 cm though. I am definitely confused about sizing guide I should try it at the store. Thanks for the help



Welcome to the thread.
I still don't have a bangle but there are plenty of ladies here who do so hopefully one of them will have an answer for you.


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> Simply stunning Dynasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love muranos and think there is absolutely nothing cheap about them, they add much neded colour especially to one-tone bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!!!!!


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Simply stunning Dynasty!
> 
> 
> 
> I love muranos and think there is absolutely nothing cheap about them, they add much neded colour especially to one-tone bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread.
> I still don't have a bangle but there are plenty of ladies here who do so hopefully one of them will have an answer for you.



Thank you&#128536;


----------



## Dynasty

shyviolet said:


> Hi Pandora lovers! I am new to Pandora and have a question about the bangle. I bought a 19cm bangle online but I find it too big, my wrist is 17.5. And when I measured the bangle circumference it measures about 20 to 21cm. Is this the case for all bangles ? Or they gave me the wrong size ? Receip says 19 cm though. I am definitely confused about sizing guide I should try it at the store. Thanks for the help



I posted this awhile back but here it is, the top one is bracelet 19cm and the bottom is bangle 19cm as you can see they are big different even the same size.

So I think bangle will always bigger compared to bracelet?!
Maybe other ladies here have different experience about this


----------



## iVALANI

So, one day when I decide to get a bangle, I should probably get a 17?
(My bracelets are 18 and 19, while my wrist size is 15).


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> So, one day when I decide to get a bangle, I should probably get a 17?
> (My bracelets are 18 and 19, while my wrist size is 15).



The best is you have to try on the size because when I tried bangle 18 was super tight on me that's why I got 19 and when I bought bracelet 19 they said will stretch so I've been wearing my bracelet everyday with full charms but I feel still the same ( no stretch yet or will never stretch &#128532; I'm not so sure either )


----------



## Missydora

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3212431


Yayy you've added 2 more  addict are u going to do alternating rose gold and silver theme for your bracelet?  Going to look amazing that way if you do 


Dynasty said:


> Here it is on black and white background, I like the pinkish shades of it!
> What you all think?
> 
> Crystalina, so excited for you!!! Please update some picture when you get it



I like this look. The Petit facets are less protruding then the muranoes bet its nice and comfy to wear too.  You've created another new look


----------



## Missydora

shyviolet said:


> Hi Pandora lovers! I am new to Pandora and have a question about the bangle. I bought a 19cm bangle online but I find it too big, my wrist is 17.5. And when I measured the bangle circumference it measures about 20 to 21cm. Is this the case for all bangles ? Or they gave me the wrong size ? Receip says 19 cm though. I am definitely confused about sizing guide I should try it at the store. Thanks for the help



I've measured the circumference or perimeter of my 17cm bangle and its definatley 17cm. I reckon they've given you the wrong size for sure.  Can you return it?  Hope you get it sorted out


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Yayy you've added 2 more  addict are u going to do alternating rose gold and silver theme for your bracelet?  Going to look amazing that way if you do
> 
> 
> I like this look. The Petit facets are less protruding then the muranoes bet its nice and comfy to wear too.  You've created another new look



Yes this one is so comfortable to wear, remember while back I post about I don't like the feeling of the muranos? But because look pretty with adding muranos so I got to deal with uncomfortable but now I got the perfect one, so happy with it


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Yes this one is so comfortable to wear, remember while back I post about I don't like the feeling of the muranos? But because look pretty with adding muranos so I got to deal with uncomfortable but now I got the perfect one, so happy with it



I wouldn't mind a few white petit facets too. Think it will go really well with two tone charms I have  I like the royal red ones too,  they look more cerise pink then red as the name suggest.  At least with Petit facets it will be less hassle choosing whether they all the right colour or size unlike Blush crystals


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I wouldn't mind a few white petit facets too. Think it will go really well with two tone charms I have  I like the royal red ones too,  they look more cerise pink then red as the name suggest.  At least with Petit facets it will be less hassle choosing whether they all the right colour or size unlike Blush crystals



Yes, you should get the Opal too so we can be twins again I'm sure will look beautiful on your bracelet.
The red one is pretty too.

After got this petite one I think will stick with this kind compared to the muranos, love the size and how comfortable they are.


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Yes, you should get the Opal too so we can be twins again I'm sure will look beautiful on your bracelet.
> The red one is pretty too.
> 
> After got this petite one I think will stick with this kind compared to the muranos, love the size and how comfortable they are.




I didn't see the opal petite facet on the website. Is it retired?


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> I didn't see the opal petite facet on the website. Is it retired?



The Facets Opalescent White Crystal is New, here it is


----------



## iVALANI

Oh right... it's from the Winter collection.
I like the fuchsia one, also from that collection, though yours is better for combining I think.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> Yes, you should get the Opal too so we can be twins again I'm sure will look beautiful on your bracelet.
> The red one is pretty too.
> 
> After got this petite one I think will stick with this kind compared to the muranos, love the size and how comfortable they are.



Well I went Xmas shopping again so stresstful&#128546;.  This time manage to peruse the pandora shop window normally is packed outside as well as inside the store. Saw the opal facets it's soooo nice I took a pic.  Looks beautiful with the blue radiant heart. I think you got those, it look amazing together&#128525;


----------



## Missydora

So whilst ogling all the nice charms on the window. I hinted to hubby I like the heart bow charm it was a blatant obvious I &#10084;it . I hope he got the message. I took a pic of it. Don't know why but pandora store is able to make the charms so dazzling must be the lights!


----------



## paula3boys

Missydora said:


> Well I went Xmas shopping again so stresstful[emoji22].  This time manage to peruse the pandora shop window normally is packed outside as well as inside the store. Saw the opal facets it's soooo nice I took a pic.  Looks beautiful with the blue radiant heart. I think you got those, it look amazing together[emoji7]




I need those opal ones to pair with that dangle that I already have!


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> The Facets Opalescent White Crystal is New, here it is




Thank you!!!![emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Missydora

paula3boys said:


> I need those opal ones to pair with that dangle that I already have!



The opals looks so good with the icy blue dangle &#128525; I was looking at it for ages!!


----------



## Missydora

I took a fair few pics of Pandora bracelets whilst outside their store window. I got side tracked &#128513;.  I thought I'd share them since most are from the winter collection, hope you all enjoy the pics &#128522;. There's some lovely charms.


----------



## Missydora

So gorgeous and sparkly &#128526;


----------



## Missydora

Blush crystals


----------



## CornishMon

Missydora said:


> Well I went Xmas shopping again so stresstful[emoji22].  This time manage to peruse the pandora shop window normally is packed outside as well as inside the store. Saw the opal facets it's soooo nice I took a pic.  Looks beautiful with the blue radiant heart. I think you got those, it look amazing together[emoji7]







Missydora said:


> So whilst ogling all the nice charms on the window. I hinted to hubby I like the heart bow charm it was a blatant obvious I [emoji173]it . I hope he got the message. I took a pic of it. Don't know why but pandora store is able to make the charms so dazzling must be the lights!




I love these!


----------



## CornishMon

Missydora said:


> Blush crystals




You are really not helping with my addiction here!


----------



## CornishMon

Missydora said:


> Yayy you've added 2 more  addict are u going to do alternating rose gold and silver theme for your bracelet?  Going to look amazing that way if you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this look. The Petit facets are less protruding then the muranoes bet its nice and comfy to wear too.  You've created another new look




I am going to keep the rose silver theme for this bracelet!  I am actually going in this week some time to get the rose bracelet.  This way I can start a new one!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3214252


----------



## Missydora

CornishMon said:


> You are really not helping with my addiction here!



&#128514; I know im terrible. There's so many charms I really really want now since I've seen them in real life today&#128547;. And I thought I was being sensible and restraint of lately.  I got that urge to want to go and buy &#128531;.


----------



## Missydora

CornishMon said:


> I am going to keep the rose silver theme for this bracelet!  I am actually going in this week some time to get the rose bracelet.  This way I can start a new one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214252



&#128514; you have excuse to start another one.  The rose gold bracelet is beautiful there's a photo of it on one of the pics I've posted,  is above the rose gold & silver bracelet, it's so gorgeous&#128538;


----------



## jkglitters1504

Wow so many beautiful bracelets[emoji7]
Here are my two bangles [emoji4]


----------



## Missydora

jkglitters1504 said:


> Wow so many beautiful bracelets[emoji7]
> Here are my two bangles [emoji4]
> View attachment 3215360



Lovely bangle stack &#128537; I love stacked bangles look with a few charms on each. Simple but effective.


----------



## Missydora

Today I decided to mix blush crystals with dotty pink muranoe's. The dots on the pink muranoe has a similar colour to the blush crystals,  so put them together to see how they look together.   Here's a pic.


----------



## pandorarose

Missydora said:


> I took a fair few pics of Pandora bracelets whilst outside their store window. I got side tracked &#128513;.  I thought I'd share them since most are from the winter collection, hope you all enjoy the pics &#128522;. There's some lovely charms.




Thank Missydora for sharing these photos. They look amazing. I am into Rose charms nowadays. I really like their look. Are you into Pandora rose charms too?


----------



## Missydora

pandorarose said:


> Thank Missydora for sharing these photos. They look amazing. I am into Rose charms nowadays. I really like their look. Are you into Pandora rose charms too?


Rose gold and silver mixed looks really striking in real life more so than gold and silver. Think it's because the rose gold is a lot more shinier and has that pink luminous glow to it. I wouldn't mind a few to mix to create a different look. But I think I would have to wait till free bracelet promo to get a few at a time &#9786;


----------



## shyviolet

Dynasty said:


> I posted this awhile back but here it is, the top one is bracelet 19cm and the bottom is bangle 19cm as you can see they are big different even the same size.
> 
> So I think bangle will always bigger compared to bracelet?!
> Maybe other ladies here have different experience about this


Thank you for the reply


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora said:


> Today I decided to mix blush crystals with dotty pink muranoe's. The dots on the pink muranoe has a similar colour to the blush crystals,  so put them together to see how they look together.   Here's a pic.



Wow, they go so well together!


----------



## pandorarose

Missydora said:


> Rose gold and silver mixed looks really striking in real life more so than gold and silver. Think it's because the rose gold is a lot more shinier and has that pink luminous glow to it. I wouldn't mind a few to mix to create a different look. But I think I would have to wait till free bracelet promo to get a few at a time &#9786;


So they look more eye catching than gold & silver?! Really! that is good especially compared to gold charms, those rose ones are lot more affordable. Very encouraging comment Missydora indeed. I think I will be like you and will get myself a few rose charms to create a different look of my bracelet. Thanks.


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Oh right... it's from the Winter collection.
> I like the fuchsia one, also from that collection, though yours is better for combining I think.



Yeah they have many pretty charm for winter collection 
Did you get the fuchsia?


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Well I went Xmas shopping again so stresstful&#128546;.  This time manage to peruse the pandora shop window normally is packed outside as well as inside the store. Saw the opal facets it's soooo nice I took a pic.  Looks beautiful with the blue radiant heart. I think you got those, it look amazing together&#128525;



It's beautiful&#128525;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> So whilst ogling all the nice charms on the window. I hinted to hubby I like the heart bow charm it was a blatant obvious I &#10084;it . I hope he got the message. I took a pic of it. Don't know why but pandora store is able to make the charms so dazzling must be the lights!



Hopefully you get this for Christmas &#128522;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I took a fair few pics of Pandora bracelets whilst outside their store window. I got side tracked &#65533;&#65533;.  I thought I'd share them since most are from the winter collection, hope you all enjoy the pics &#65533;&#65533;. There's some lovely charms.





Missydora said:


> So gorgeous and sparkly &#65533;&#65533;





Missydora said:


> Blush crystals



They all gorgeous!!!
The shade on this blush looks very similar to mine, I wish they have it here near where I live, I'm trying to buy two more but no luck with the similar color/shade.


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Rose gold and silver mixed looks really striking in real life more so than gold and silver. Think it's because the rose gold is a lot more shinier and has that pink luminous glow to it. I wouldn't mind a few to mix to create a different look. But I think I would have to wait till free bracelet promo to get a few at a time &#9786;



The rose gold really are gorgeous pieces but make sure when you get it don't ever put into the tumbler jewelry cleaner, that is what the Pandora manager told me because the Rose gold is plated so will easy to come off.


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> Wow, they go so well together!


I think this is my favourite combo with the blush crytals, creates a more soft dusky muted pink look.  


pandorarose said:


> So they look more eye catching than gold & silver?! Really! that is good especially compared to gold charms, those rose ones are lot more affordable. Very encouraging comment Missydora indeed. I think I will be like you and will get myself a few rose charms to create a different look of my bracelet. Thanks.


I think they look more striking because the rose charms have more designs with  gems cz, so are more sparkly plus the rose gold looks shiner than the yellow gold.  They look so glamorous in the shop window.  I would love about 4 and a rose gold clasp bangle if they would ever come out with one  just to add to my collection I'm not sure they go with muranoes so would probably just mix with a few silver charms & pave ones to complete it.  I'm on self imposed ban at the moment. I want to get things on sale first. If I don't get many charms,  then start buying all the new ones I want.  If I buy what I want now, can't buy on sales so hard  to be good


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> The rose gold really are gorgeous pieces but make sure when you get it don't ever put into the tumbler jewelry cleaner, that is what the Pandora manager told me because the Rose gold is plated so will easy to come off.



This is the only issue I have with rose gold is  whether they will fade or get very scratched up since they are smoother and shinier.  My skins not good with plated jewellery. But so far the reviews on Pandora rose gold has been positive and apparently they have mixed the metal so that it does have a pinky gold base beneath the rose gold so that it's not obvious if the rose gold fades over time.  I have a rose gold watch the catch bit is shiny rose gold and is very scratched up because it gets banged on the table alot and its now very noticable.  If I get rose gold charms I think I would get the pave versions rather than the very smooth shiny ones just in case.


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> Yeah they have many pretty charm for winter collection
> Did you get the fuchsia?



No and I don't plan to. I still have a long way to go before I even tick off everything from my wish list.


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> No and I don't plan to. I still have a long way to go before I even tick off everything from my wish list.



I know, with Pandora we will never done with wish list 
Before done already add more on the list they all so pretty!!! Hard not to buy&#128517;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> This is the only issue I have with rose gold is  whether they will fade or get very scratched up since they are smoother and shinier.  My skins not good with plated jewellery. But so far the reviews on Pandora rose gold has been positive and apparently they have mixed the metal so that it does have a pinky gold base beneath the rose gold so that it's not obvious if the rose gold fades over time.  I have a rose gold watch the catch bit is shiny rose gold and is very scratched up because it gets banged on the table alot and its now very noticable.  If I get rose gold charms I think I would get the pave versions rather than the very smooth shiny ones just in case.



That is good idea to get the pave version not worrying about scratch&#128522;


----------



## Dynasty

jkglitters1504 said:


> Wow so many beautiful bracelets[emoji7]
> Here are my two bangles [emoji4]
> View attachment 3215360



Beautiful stack&#128525;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Today I decided to mix blush crystals with dotty pink muranoe's. The dots on the pink muranoe has a similar colour to the blush crystals,  so put them together to see how they look together.   Here's a pic.



New gorgeous look! I love this combination &#128525;&#128540;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> Today I decided to mix blush crystals with dotty pink muranoe's. The dots on the pink muranoe has a similar colour to the blush crystals,  so put them together to see how they look together.   Here's a pic.



I will add 4 more sparkly spacer on mine, will put 2 on the left and 2 on the right ( each of them will be next to the crown ) to fill up the empty spot plush safety chain maybe?!&#128540;
This is how it look now ( before add the 4 sparkly spacer ), what do you think?


----------



## CornishMon

Dynasty said:


> I will add 4 more sparkly spacer on mine, will put 2 on the left and 2 on the right ( each of them will be next to the crown ) to fill up the empty spot plush safety chain maybe?![emoji12]
> 
> This is how it look now ( before add the 4 sparkly spacer ), what do you think?




Oh yeah.


----------



## Missydora

Dynasty said:


> I will add 4 more sparkly spacer on mine, will put 2 on the left and 2 on the right ( each of them will be next to the crown ) to fill up the empty spot plush safety chain maybe?!&#128540;
> This is how it look now ( before add the 4 sparkly spacer ), what do you think?



I think that's a very good idea. As I have noticed the sparkly spacers compliments your opals really well a few more will balance the overall look beautifully  I like were you've put the new serenity spacers too.   You're nails are amazing!!!


----------



## lesliehallur

I have one more charm to go to finish my first bracelet. Weeeee. I can't wait to start a new one. Question  ladies, i recently discovered how beautiful pandora openwork charms are. Has anyone ever filled their bracelets of openwork charms alone? &#128522;


----------



## Dynasty

Missydora said:


> I think that's a very good idea. As I have noticed the sparkly spacers compliments your opals really well a few more will balance the overall look beautifully  I like were you've put the new serenity spacers too.   You're nails are amazing!!!



Thank you for your compliments on the nails bling nails for holiday
I like the serenity next to the sparkly spacer too&#128522;


----------



## Dynasty

lesliehallur said:


> I have one more charm to go to finish my first bracelet. Weeeee. I can't wait to start a new one. Question  ladies, i recently discovered how beautiful pandora openwork charms are. Has anyone ever filled their bracelets of openwork charms alone? &#128522;



Beautiful bracelet&#128522;


----------



## 10ymonogram

So I gave my mum an early Christmas present today  the pink themed bracelet is mine, the one with the petite white facets is her's. Already planning on buying other charms for my mother, because she would never treat herself. Also I have no idea what to give my father, it's so hard to buy gifts for men Hahahha ....


----------



## jkglitters1504

Dynasty said:


> Beautiful stack[emoji7]




Thank you Dynasty[emoji8]
But they are nothing compared to your beautiful gold bracelet[emoji7]


----------



## Dynasty

jkglitters1504 said:


> Thank you Dynasty[emoji8]
> But they are nothing compared to your beautiful gold bracelet[emoji7]



Awe...Thank you dear
Silver bracelet also have different personality and own beauty.
Most the Pandora charms is gorgeous! And specially if we create with memory we had they will be so meaningful.


----------



## Dynasty

10ymonogram said:


> So I gave my mum an early Christmas present today  the pink themed bracelet is mine, the one with the petite white facets is her's. Already planning on buying other charms for my mother, because she would never treat herself. Also I have no idea what to give my father, it's so hard to buy gifts for men Hahahha ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217451



So beautiful &#128525;


----------



## 10ymonogram

Dynasty said:


> So beautiful [emoji7]




Thank you  I spend all my money on Pandora :/ oops haha


----------



## iVALANI

Dynasty said:


> I will add 4 more sparkly spacer on mine, will put 2 on the left and 2 on the right ( each of them will be next to the crown ) to fill up the empty spot plush safety chain maybe?!&#128540;
> This is how it look now ( before add the 4 sparkly spacer ), what do you think?



Yes, I think it will look great and def. buy the safety chain.
I would be a nervous wreck if I had to wear an all gold bracelet without the chain. 



lesliehallur said:


> I have one more charm to go to finish my first bracelet. Weeeee. I can't wait to start a new one. Question  ladies, i recently discovered how beautiful pandora openwork charms are. Has anyone ever filled their bracelets of openwork charms alone? &#128522;



I like openwork charms, have several of those, but I never thought of filling the bracelet with those charms only. 



10ymonogram said:


> So I gave my mum an early Christmas present today  the pink themed bracelet is mine, the one with the petite white facets is her's. Already planning on buying other charms for my mother, because she would never treat herself. Also I have no idea what to give my father, it's so hard to buy gifts for men Hahahha ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217451



Sooo pretty, I love it. 

My look of the day


----------



## Crystalina

Do you ladies think that I can west geometric facets as beads even though I have Muranos on my bracelet?

Or do you think it looks better to choose either geometric facets or Muranos (meaning one of the other, but not both mixed into the same bracelet?)


----------



## Dynasty

10ymonogram said:


> Thank you  I spend all my money on Pandora :/ oops haha



Me too


----------



## Dynasty

iVALANI said:


> Yes, I think it will look great and def. buy the safety chain.
> I would be a nervous wreck if I had to wear an all gold bracelet without the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> I like openwork charms, have several of those, but I never thought of filling the bracelet with those charms only.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo pretty, I love it.
> 
> My look of the day



Okay I will get the safety chain too &#128522;

Your bracelet is beautiful &#128525; I love the green!


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> Do you ladies think that I can west geometric facets as beads even though I have Muranos on my bracelet?
> 
> Or do you think it looks better to choose either geometric facets or Muranos (meaning one of the other, but not both mixed into the same bracelet?)



For me I like without the muranos but doesn't hurt to try the geometric facets as a beads to see how it look with muranos together.
Post some picture of it if you don't mind&#128521;


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> Do you ladies think that I can west geometric facets as beads even though I have Muranos on my bracelet?
> 
> Or do you think it looks better to choose either geometric facets or Muranos (meaning one of the other, but not both mixed into the same bracelet?)



Only if it's some colour combo to die for, otherwise no.
And their layout would have to be symmetrical, for example, two geometric facets on the side and one central murano (or vice versa).


----------



## Crystalina

I'm so excited!

My hubby got me the "Divine angel" and "Majestic Swan" for my birthday!!![emoji7][emoji171][emoji126]

I will post pics later, but I have a question.

This is my very first Pandora bracelet and it is starting to get full.  I think I have room left for about 6 charms, or maybe five and some spacers.

Anyway, should I buy a clip for the end of my bracelet? Right now I just have the divine angel on the end since she is a threaded charm. But while I'm wearing the bracelet and the charms move around, she ends up stuck on the threaded end.

Do you all put clips at the end of your bracelets?


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> I'm so excited!
> 
> My hubby got me the "Divine angel" and "Majestic Swan" for my birthday!!![emoji7][emoji171][emoji126]
> 
> I will post pics later, but I have a question.
> 
> This is my very first Pandora bracelet and it is starting to get full.  I think I have room left for about 6 charms, or maybe five and some spacers.
> 
> Anyway, should I buy a clip for the end of my bracelet? Right now I just have the divine angel on the end since she is a threaded charm. But while I'm wearing the bracelet and the charms move around, she ends up stuck on the threaded end.
> 
> Do you all put clips at the end of your bracelets?


Happy Birthday and congratulations on your new charms!
So happy for you and can't wait to see picture!!!&#128540;


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Happy Birthday and congratulations on your new charms!
> 
> So happy for you and can't wait to see picture!!![emoji12]




Thank you, Dynasty! [emoji172]


----------



## Crystalina

Okay, here is my bracelet so far!

Since this is my first bracelet, I'm just collecting charms that I love. Even if they don't all go together---if I like it, I get it.

As I collect more charms and start another bracelet, then I plan to design them into themes.

I am still looking for another Murano for the third section of my bracelet, as well as maybe a clip for the end.

Here's a picture:


----------



## Crystalina

Another! LOL


----------



## iVALANI

Happy birthday Crystalina.  You got some graet charms from your hubby.
To answer your question, yes I always put clips at both ends, just thinking about the charms always getting stuck on the threaded sections makes me nervous. Before the clips I put the safety chain, you can see it in my pic on the previous page.
And I love your bracelet!


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> Happy birthday Crystalina.  You got some graet charms from your hubby.
> To answer your question, yes I always put clips at both ends, just thinking about the charms always getting stuck on the threaded sections makes me nervous. Before the clips I put the safety chain, you can see it in my pic on the previous page.
> And I love your bracelet!




Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> Okay, here is my bracelet so far!
> 
> Since this is my first bracelet, I'm just collecting charms that I love. Even if they don't all go together---if I like it, I get it.
> 
> As I collect more charms and start another bracelet, then I plan to design them into themes.
> 
> I am still looking for another Murano for the third section of my bracelet, as well as maybe a clip for the end.
> 
> Here's a picture:
> 
> View attachment 3218117





Crystalina said:


> Another! LOL
> View attachment 3218118



Your bracelet is beautiful!


----------



## Crystalina

Dynasty said:


> Your bracelet is beautiful!




Thank you, Dynasty![emoji171]


----------



## GingerJade

Crystalina said:


> Another! LOL
> View attachment 3218118



Yay, you got the charms you wanted! &#128522; Your bracelet is beautiful. I love the divine angel, she's my favorite charm that I own &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Crystalina

GingerJade said:


> Yay, you got the charms you wanted! [emoji4] Your bracelet is beautiful. I love the divine angel, she's my favorite charm that I own [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much!

She's my favorite charm too! I feel so happy when I look at her, like having my own little guardian angel! [emoji56][emoji171]


----------



## Crystalina

Crystalina said:


> Okay, here is my bracelet so far!
> 
> Since this is my first bracelet, I'm just collecting charms that I love. Even if they don't all go together---if I like it, I get it.
> 
> As I collect more charms and start another bracelet, then I plan to design them into themes.
> 
> I am still looking for another Murano for the third section of my bracelet, as well as maybe a clip for the end.
> 
> Here's a picture:
> 
> View attachment 3218117




I'm still trying to find a suitable Murano to go in the third section of my bracelet, between the "Angelic Heart" and "Darling Daisy Meadow" charm.

Any suggestions?


----------



## leeann

I am normally a lurker but I had to share my first complete bracelet!


----------



## rose10

leeann said:


> View attachment 3219999
> 
> I am normally a lurker but I had to share my first complete bracelet!



It's Gorgeous!!! I love how you have added hints of color here and there and they all work so well. Enjoy


----------



## rose10

A shot of my Two Tone, as i have been wearing it lately. Added the Two Tone Sunburst clips with my Gift Card to this one, a couple of weeks ago. The Encore Clips are back on my Silver Bracelet. I wanted the Cherry Blossom ones for my silver one, but could not commit to the Pink Color, i usually add color last to any bracelet. It was between the Sunburst Clips and the Two tone Flower ones, i opted for these as i figured once the flower ones are a little worn in, with my care they would look scratched up way too easily, in a matter of months and that would bug me, so silly me went with the sunburst, these were the only others that i really liked! 

P.s lighting was bad on this dreary rainly day, hence the filter overload!


----------



## rose10

And a shot of My Silver one! It's looking a little bare, but i am not sure what i want it to look like, i knew what i wanted on my Two tone, this will take a while to figure out and finish... I do know that i am lusting after the I Love To Travel airline exclusive charm! Hopefully that would be the next on the list during my Jan trip to somewhere warm!!!


----------



## rose10

I don't know why my pics turn out so huge, sorry guys!


----------



## Mulberrygal

I'm considering getting my first Pandora. I've resisted till now as I've other bracelets I love to wear, mostly several at a time and I felt I would wear them less. I've decided now I'd really love one and it will be adding to what I already wear. 

I've loved looking through at all your fabulous bracelets & charms. 

I think initially I'd probably not want loads of charms but the lovely thing with Pandora is you can wear them either way. My big decision is whether to go for a silver starter bracelet or the one with the gold clasp? I quite often mix yellow/white gold and silver but sometimes just stick to silver/white gold.  I'm a big pink fan and think silver looks lovely with some pink charms, so I just can't decide if I'd want a yellow gold clasp there, or would it matter anyway................oh decision, decisions. I guess if I stick with silver, I could always add a little yellow gold in the charms or spacers when a different look was required. 

Help, advice needed  ullhair:


----------



## CornishMon

rose10 said:


> A shot of my Two Tone, as i have been wearing it lately. Added the Two Tone Sunburst clips with my Gift Card to this one, a couple of weeks ago. The Encore Clips are back on my Silver Bracelet. I wanted the Cherry Blossom ones for my silver one, but could not commit to the Pink Color, i usually add color last to any bracelet. It was between the Sunburst Clips and the Two tone Flower ones, i opted for these as i figured once the flower ones are a little worn in, with my care they would look scratched up way too easily, in a matter of months and that would bug me, so silly me went with the sunburst, these were the only others that i really liked!
> 
> 
> 
> P.s lighting was bad on this dreary rainly day, hence the filter overload!




Lovely


----------



## rose10

And one without all the filters..


----------



## rose10

CornishMon said:


> Lovely



Thank You! Been working on it since 2013..I wish i had discovered Pandora a little earlier, would have loved to have some of their older/discontinued Two Tone charms


----------



## Melora24

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm considering getting my first Pandora. I've resisted till now as I've other bracelets I love to wear, mostly several at a time and I felt I would wear them less. I've decided now I'd really love one and it will be adding to what I already wear.
> 
> I've loved looking through at all your fabulous bracelets & charms.
> 
> I think initially I'd probably not want loads of charms but the lovely thing with Pandora is you can wear them either way. My big decision is whether to go for a silver starter bracelet or the one with the gold clasp? I quite often mix yellow/white gold and silver but sometimes just stick to silver/white gold.  I'm a big pink fan and think silver looks lovely with some pink charms, so I just can't decide if I'd want a yellow gold clasp there, or would it matter anyway................oh decision, decisions. I guess if I stick with silver, I could always add a little yellow gold in the charms or spacers when a different look was required.
> 
> Help, advice needed  ullhair:



I would advice against the gold clasp. If you realize the size of your bracelet is wrong after a few months (or more), there is nothing Pandora can do for you. I've read about someone who had this issue with a gold bracelet. At that price point, she was really disappointed/pissed.


----------



## aerinha

I was not into Pandora until my Disney trip 12/3-12/12. For the first days there I was not buying any then I was only buying the 2015 bead...yet I heard myself asking about the park exclusive bracelet. Disney being "evil" the don't just show you one charm they show you a full bracelet leading me to fall in love with the tiny animals on the Animal Kingdom charm. I did wait a day to get it lol. Then I came home and learned the holiday wreath charm was also park exclusive so I ordered it (blowing my only buy while at WDW rule) as I have done two Xmas time visits and had just done my first Xmas party. 

I did buy clips at my mall but I think I prefer them on my Xmas bracelet than in the Disney one. Will need more clips for Ms. Disney. &#128512;


----------



## aerinha

Here is the clasp of the park bracelet. It has a tiny castle and Disney Parks on it


----------



## Molly0

My essence sisters. Health and Intuition.


----------



## Apelila

My little treasure&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#128155;&#128156;&#128154;&#128150;


----------



## Apelila

Another treasure&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#128155;&#128156;&#128154;&#128150;


----------



## Apelila

Layered Pandora&#10084;&#65039;&#128155;&#128153;&#128150;&#128156;&#128154;


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm considering getting my first Pandora. I've resisted till now as I've other bracelets I love to wear, mostly several at a time and I felt I would wear them less. I've decided now I'd really love one and it will be adding to what I already wear.
> 
> I've loved looking through at all your fabulous bracelets & charms.
> 
> I think initially I'd probably not want loads of charms but the lovely thing with Pandora is you can wear them either way. My big decision is whether to go for a silver starter bracelet or the one with the gold clasp? I quite often mix yellow/white gold and silver but sometimes just stick to silver/white gold.  I'm a big pink fan and think silver looks lovely with some pink charms, so I just can't decide if I'd want a yellow gold clasp there, or would it matter anyway................oh decision, decisions. I guess if I stick with silver, I could always add a little yellow gold in the charms or spacers when a different look was required.
> 
> Help, advice needed  ullhair:



You could go with a Gold clasp bracelet, make sure that you get a size that the SA recommends-meaning- get a size that fits tight. They do loosen up with wear and you wouldn't want one that hangs too low. Pink charms would look great with both Gold and Silver. Or you could get a Silver Bracelet first, see how you feel about it, fill it with only 2-3 charms, if you like that look? and go from there.


----------



## Cjohn

I am a lurker - coming out of lurk mode to post my purple Pandora.  I already had the two tone gold/silver with amethyst bracelet and wanted to wear them together.  I hope to add some more gold over time but so far I'm enjoying the two together.


----------



## maisie91

Cjohn said:


> I am a lurker - coming out of lurk mode to post my purple Pandora.  I already had the two tone gold/silver with amethyst bracelet and wanted to wear them together.  I hope to add some more gold over time but so far I'm enjoying the two together.




Very pretty. Love the pave. 
Welcome!


----------



## CornishMon

Oh my everyone's bracelet is beautiful!  The thread came alive!


----------



## Cjohn

maisie91 said:


> Very pretty. Love the pave.
> Welcome!



Thank you - I could spend hours looking at everyone's bracelets!  What variety and they are all so lovely!  

I have a dangle but had to remove it as it really bothered me.  

My next idea is for my (now empty) bangle.  I foster dogs for a rescue organization.  It always is bittersweet when one I've had for awhile gets adopted.  So I plan to start purchasing a charm to represent each one as they move on to their forever home.  I see there are several that are actually dog related (paw prints, bones, etc.) but I could also choose a heart or even some other object that reminds me of that dog.  Anyway - that's my new idea and new excuse to buy more


----------



## Mulberrygal

Apelila said:


> Layered Pandora&#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56474;





Apelila said:


> Layered Pandora&#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56474;




Lovely to see so much colour, I've never seen such a beautiful yellow bracelet before. It reminds me of spring time :blossom:

I'm loving seeing all your bracelets. Is there a thread with just pictures on and no chatter? I'm going a bit boss eyed looking through 100's of pages :giggles:


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> You could go with a Gold clasp bracelet, make sure that you get a size that the SA recommends-meaning- get a size that fits tight. They do loosen up with wear and you wouldn't want one that hangs too low. Pink charms would look great with both Gold and Silver. Or you could get a Silver Bracelet first, see how you feel about it, fill it with only 2-3 charms, if you like that look? and go from there.



Thanks Rose10, I've decided to do just that and go with the silver one. I've got a feeling I've caught the Pandora bug and one isn't going to be enough.  looking through the pictures I love the look of the multi toned gold & silver, the black is also calling to me...........but I'm going to start with silver and a few pink/silver charms. 

Thanks for the advice on sizing, I had in idea they expanded. The website recommends wrist size plus 1-2cms, does this sound about right?

I did pop into my local store and try one on but it was so packed & I had a thick coat on, so it wasn't ideal. I will go back after Christmas when hopefully it's not quite so busy....................there was a queue coming out the door and ropes across, whereas all the other jewellery stores were empty, wow, the power of Pandora.


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm considering getting my first Pandora. I've resisted till now as I've other bracelets I love to wear, mostly several at a time and I felt I would wear them less. I've decided now I'd really love one and it will be adding to what I already wear.
> 
> I've loved looking through at all your fabulous bracelets & charms.
> 
> I think initially I'd probably not want loads of charms but the lovely thing with Pandora is you can wear them either way. My big decision is whether to go for a silver starter bracelet or the one with the gold clasp? I quite often mix yellow/white gold and silver but sometimes just stick to silver/white gold.  I'm a big pink fan and think silver looks lovely with some pink charms, so I just can't decide if I'd want a yellow gold clasp there, or would it matter anyway................oh decision, decisions. I guess if I stick with silver, I could always add a little yellow gold in the charms or spacers when a different look was required.
> 
> Help, advice needed  ullhair:



Silver 

Wonderful bracelets everyone.  Impossible to pick favourites, they are all sooo pretty.

I have a new addition to my collection, hubby got me the turtle dove charm (with a pendant heart) the other day. It is very cute and romantic. 
As soon as I figure out how to combine it, I'll post some pics.


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Rose10, I've decided to do just that and go with the silver one. I've got a feeling I've caught the Pandora bug and one isn't going to be enough.  looking through the pictures I love the look of the multi toned gold & silver, the black is also calling to me...........but I'm going to start with silver and a few pink/silver charms.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on sizing, I had in idea they expanded. The website recommends wrist size plus 1-2cms, does this sound about right?
> 
> I did pop into my local store and try one on but it was so packed & I had a thick coat on, so it wasn't ideal. I will go back after Christmas when hopefully it's not quite so busy....................there was a queue coming out the door and ropes across, whereas all the other jewellery stores were empty, wow, the power of Pandora.



I am sure, one isn't going to do it  with the bracelet on your wrist you should be able to get two fingers between the bracelet and ur wist, but barely. It should feel snug and tight but not uncomfortable. Post pics as you get ur new goodies!!


----------



## Apelila

Mulberrygal said:


> Lovely to see so much colour, I've never seen such a beautiful yellow bracelet before. It reminds me of spring time :blossom:
> 
> I'm loving seeing all your bracelets. Is there a thread with just pictures on and no chatter? I'm going a bit boss eyed looking through 100's of pages :giggles:


It might be showing up yellow  on the photo but those flowers are daisy they are white and the one with the watch is 14k yellow gold and the charms are 14k gold as well I have silver, two tone and 14k gold. Im glad you liked it and Happy Holidays&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## iVALANI

Happy holidays everyone.  Have a great time with your loved ones today and tomorrow.


----------



## Missydora

Just to say "A very merry Xmas" to all the ladies on this thread may Santa bring you lots of Pandora goodies  :xtree::santawave: ps I'm I've been away so need to catch up from page 95 I think?? Been going up and down the country visiting friends and family. I will be admiring all the lovely pics


----------



## aerinha

The Christmas bracelet I thought Inwas starting is going to be finished fast after Christmas day.  I went a little crazy amd bought charms, my mom got me 2 I picked and I just got 2 off the Ruelala sale.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Missydora said:


> Just to say "A very merry Xmas" to all the ladies on this thread may Santa bring you lots of Pandora goodies  :xtree::santawave: ps I'm I've been away so need to catch up from page 95 I think?? Been going up and down the country visiting friends and family. I will be admiring all the lovely pics






Apelila said:


> It might be showing up yellow  on the photo b
> 
> 
> Apelila said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be showing up yellow  on the photo but those flowers are daisy they are white and the one with the watch is 14k yellow gold and the charms are 14k gold as well I have silver, two tone and 14k gold. Im glad you liked it and Happy Holidays&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gosh it looked a very pale yellow, white daisies sounds very lovely
> 
> 
> 
> rose10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure, one isn't going to do it  with the bracelet on your wrist you should be able to get two fingers between the bracelet and ur wist, but barely. It should feel snug and tight but not uncomfortable. Post pics as you get ur new goodies!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy Christmas to you all, DH has promised me my new Pandora after Xmas, getting quite excited, something to look forward to after all the hard work . :santawave:
Click to expand...


----------



## maisie91

Picked up another ring today! Mini Christmas gift to myself. Couldn't help it. It looks so nice alone, without being stacked with others [emoji4]


----------



## maisie91

Happy holidays to everyone! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## cindygenit

My Christmas bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cindygenit

Merry Christmas to everyone from New York!


----------



## dinamit

Merry Christmas to all the sparkly Pandora ladies! Hope Santa has been good and delivered to your heart's content!

I must have been bad as no Pandora for me this Christmas . On that note, does anyone have the UK sale date?

Hope you are all having a wonderful and joy-filled day!


----------



## auberielle

Here is my Christmas gift from my parents I didn't expect this at all


----------



## dinamit

auberielle said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from my parents I didn't expect this at all



It's lovely, how thoughtful. You must be so chuffed .


----------



## CornishMon

auberielle said:


> Here is my Christmas gift from my parents I didn't expect this at all




Very pretty!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dynasty

Wishing everyone a Happy Holiday &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;


----------



## Kalos

Yay, my rose gold bracelet is complete [emoji5]&#65039; I was fortunate that my husband chose some lovely charms for me for Christmas... (I also got a Monica vinader bracelet for Christmas too)


----------



## GingerJade

All of the bracelets,and the ring, are so lovely, all so beautiful! 

My mom gave me the two toned queen bee charm for Christmas so I did get a little Pandora too.  I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas


----------



## dinamit

To all the UK ladies;

Has anyone picked up any worthwhile sale items online? I am late to come in on it as I had a long lie in this morning, but either everything is already gone, or the sale offering is getting worse and worse. I just got the purple smooth leather bracelet and that's it.


----------



## auberielle

dinamit said:


> It's lovely, how thoughtful. You must be so chuffed .


Thank you so much I was really surprised! Usually when I want Pandora I always give hints and this time I didn't so I wasn't expecting Pandora at all xD


----------



## auberielle

CornishMon said:


> Very pretty!  Merry Christmas!


Thank you and Happy Holidays


----------



## miumiuaddict27

maisie91 said:


> View attachment 3221831
> 
> 
> Picked up another ring today! Mini Christmas gift to myself. Couldn't help it. It looks so nice alone, without being stacked with others [emoji4]




Nice.. We are ring twins [emoji146]


----------



## Dynasty

So excited to see all this BEAUTIES!&#128525; Congratulations LADIES!!!
I got the safety chain as a Christmas gift to myself&#128540;


----------



## 10ymonogram

It was a Pandora kinda Christmas  got all of this from my boyfriend + a gift card from my mother in law. Hope you had a great Christmas as well


----------



## celayuml

My Xmas theme


----------



## Crystalina

Ok, I have a little bit of Christmas money to spend. I can get either a Murano for the third section of my bracelet, or a clip for the end.

I can only afford one or the other....so do I get a Murano to balance out the bracelet, or a clip for the end so it's easier to put on now that it's getting full? Please advise me! [emoji171]


----------



## CoastalCouture

Lovely bracelet. I think you would be happy with a clip to anchor the end. The balance is fine so far with just the two Muranos. You can make that your next one.


----------



## Dynasty

Crystalina said:


> Ok, I have a little bit of Christmas money to spend. I can get either a Murano for the third section of my bracelet, or a clip for the end.
> 
> I can only afford one or the other....so do I get a Murano to balance out the bracelet, or a clip for the end so it's easier to put on now that it's getting full? Please advise me! [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3223232



I will go with clip&#128578;


----------



## Crystalina

Thank you for your advice, ladies!!!

I think you are both right....I need a clip.

Oh gosh, now I have to pick one...decisions decisions!!![emoji12][emoji172]


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> To all the UK ladies;
> 
> Has anyone picked up any worthwhile sale items online? I am late to come in on it as I had a long lie in this morning, but either everything is already gone, or the sale offering is getting worse and worse. I just got the purple smooth leather bracelet and that's it.



I'm new to Pandora, so starting from scratch.  I managed to get a couple of heart clips & some charms from Swag. They give cash back thru quidco too and free delivery so quite chuffed with that.  

I also got two gold & silver charms from Pandora online 

Like you I didn't look early enough, I will know next year.  I was out Boxing Day, didn't get back until mid afternoon. So my sales hoard was whatever was left and a bit of a mixture. My first bracelet is silver with a few silver, pink & purple charms but I couldn't resist some black/ white charms & silver/gold for the black & mixed two tone bracelet that are still very much at the planning stage 

Where did you get your purple bracelet from?


----------



## dinamit

Crystalina said:


> Ok, I have a little bit of Christmas money to spend. I can get either a Murano for the third section of my bracelet, or a clip for the end.
> 
> I can only afford one or the other....so do I get a Murano to balance out the bracelet, or a clip for the end so it's easier to put on now that it's getting full? Please advise me! [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3223232



I would go for the murano to balance the other side, but then I never have issues doing up the Pandora clasp even when the bracelet is full, so don't see the need for a clip at the end other than for decorative purposes. However, if this would make your life easier, then go for convenience


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm new to Pandora, so starting from scratch.  I managed to get a couple of heart clips & some charms from Swag. They give cash back thru quidco too and free delivery so quite chuffed with that.
> 
> I also got two gold & silver charms from Pandora online
> 
> Like you I didn't look early enough, I will know next year.  I was out Boxing Day, didn't get back until mid afternoon. So my sales hoard was whatever was left and a bit of a mixture. My first bracelet is silver with a few silver, pink & purple charms but I couldn't resist some black/ white charms & silver/gold for the black & mixed two tone bracelet that are still very much at the planning stage
> 
> Where did you get your purple bracelet from?



Hi! Welcome to Pandora collecting! It's pretty addictive . It sounds like you still managed to get quite a lot, so we'll done. We would love to see some pictures when you have a mo.

I got the purple leather from Pandora.net and I also picked up a couple of beads from my local store, and the girls there said that was pretty much it, i.e. strings didn't sell out, there just wasn't much to start with in comparison to previous sales when they had lots of discounted gold etc.


----------



## dinamit

The two new beads are the pave ones next to the purple oval lights on either end of the bracelet. Do you guys think they work on this bracelet? I'm in two minds.


----------



## dinamit

This has nothing to do with Xmas or the sales, but I recently managed to track down a third zebra murano which is now discontinued. I wish I'd bought these when they were available in stores so that I could match them. These three are not a perfect match but I am just happy to have them as they are now hard to find.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Hi! Welcome to Pandora collecting! It's pretty addictive . It sounds like you still managed to get quite a lot, so we'll done. We would love to see some pictures when you have a mo.
> 
> I got the purple leather from Pandora.net and I also picked up a couple of beads from my local store, and the girls there said that was pretty much it, i.e. strings didn't sell out, there just wasn't much to start with in comparison to previous sales when they had lots of discounted gold etc.



Thanks Dinamit, I'll post pics when they arrive. It's definitely addictive, I'm collecting charms for 2 other bracelets, I was only planning on one  I just thought it made good sense to buy a couple of extra charms that I loved, at a discounted price. They'll have to go away until I can justify the bracelets.  



dinamit said:


> The two new beads are the pave ones next to the purple oval lights on either end of the bracelet. Do you guys think they work on this bracelet? I'm in two minds.



I love this, it's gorgeous, I love the clasp, it's made me uncertain for the way forward for my black bracelet. I've just bought one black murano glass spacer but it looks much better with more.
Do most of you balance all your bracelets with at least one pair of charms/spacers?

I love your 2 new beads, I think they look gorgeous on this bracelet. I'd definitely keep them.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> This has nothing to do with Xmas or the sales, but I recently managed to track down a third zebra murano which is now discontinued. I wish I'd bought these when they were available in stores so that I could match them. These three are not a perfect match but I am just happy to have them as they are now hard to find.



Your bracelet is gorgeous, the third zebra looks great in the middle, I think they match well. What are the cream coloured beads with the black dits called? They look brill, love them

Once again I'm in turmoil, I don't know whether to set up my bracelet with more twos, help.  

Charms doubled up seem to work really well when there back. I'm going to stick with a mixture on my pink/ silver but love the balanced look of your bracelets.


----------



## auberielle

So just updated my bracelet with the Christmas and boxing day charm I got can't believe it's almost complete although I think I will change 2 silver charms for 2 TT ones


----------



## Melora24

Crystalina said:


> Ok, I have a little bit of Christmas money to spend. I can get either a Murano for the third section of my bracelet, or a clip for the end.
> 
> I can only afford one or the other....so do I get a Murano to balance out the bracelet, or a clip for the end so it's easier to put on now that it's getting full? Please advise me! [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3223232



Neither. Save the money for now, and spend during next promo


----------



## maisie91

10ymonogram said:


> It was a Pandora kinda Christmas  got all of this from my boyfriend + a gift card from my mother in law. Hope you had a great Christmas as well
> View attachment 3223019
> View attachment 3223020




I love the turtle!


----------



## Missydora

Crystalina said:


> Ok, I have a little bit of Christmas money to spend. I can get either a Murano for the third section of my bracelet, or a clip for the end.
> 
> I can only afford one or the other....so do I get a Murano to balance out the bracelet, or a clip for the end so it's easier to put on now that it's getting full? Please advise me! [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3223232


I think another murano to balance it out. Looks beautiful though, even if choose not to doing anything else,  those muranoes you have so much detail can look at them for ages.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> The two new beads are the pave ones next to the purple oval lights on either end of the bracelet. Do you guys think they work on this bracelet? I'm in two minds.



Definetaly goes those pave&#128077;great choice. I think a safety chain will complete the look off beautifully.  Should be chuffed with this bracelet it's looks stunning! &#128522;


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> This has nothing to do with Xmas or the sales, but I recently managed to track down a third zebra murano which is now discontinued. I wish I'd bought these when they were available in stores so that I could match them. These three are not a perfect match but I am just happy to have them as they are now hard to find.



I think they look a perfect match!  Well worth the time and effort finding it as it does complete the look and symmetry of this bracelet. Your doing well completing your bracelets &#128516;.  Zebra and gold mix is such a elegant classy look.  &#9786;


----------



## Missydora

auberielle said:


> So just updated my bracelet with the Christmas and boxing day charm I got can't believe it's almost complete although I think I will change 2 silver charms for 2 TT ones



Love your pink bracelet plus the deep purple pearl you have!  I think it look's nice as it is with all the different textures of charms and mix of silver and gold &#9786;


----------



## Missydora

I've been admiring everyone's lovely Xmas Pandora stash over the last 2hrs catching up wish I could comment on everyone's without filling up the thread with my post&#128512;.  Well I didn't get any Pandora for Xmas &#128546; looks like I have to buy my own horray&#128518;. I shouldn't grumble as  hubby bought me a new car more than I expected. Was thinking he got me a Dyson.  
The pandora sales over here on boxing day was the crappiest ive experienced. Can't believe I had so little sleep thinking online Pandora sales will be worth the sleepless night &#128514;. Oh well get something from new collection.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I got an email today saying the 2heart clips I ordered on Boxing Day are sold out  so I'm gutted, they were such a good buy and I loved them...............now my bracelet is clipless


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Dinamit, I'll post pics when they arrive. It's definitely addictive, I'm collecting charms for 2 other bracelets, I was only planning on one  I just thought it made good sense to buy a couple of extra charms that I loved, at a discounted price. They'll have to go away until I can justify the bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this, it's gorgeous, I love the clasp, it's made me uncertain for the way forward for my black bracelet. I've just bought one black murano glass spacer but it looks much better with more.
> Do most of you balance all your bracelets with at least one pair of charms/spacers?
> 
> I love your 2 new beads, I think they look gorgeous on this bracelet. I'd definitely keep them.



Thanks for your compliments. Personally, I like the balanced look, though this is the first bracelet where I actually bought two of each bead - previously I balanced using similar textures or materials e.g. A gold bead on each side. In a way this bracelet was much easier to complete but not sure I'll do that again, certainly not mirror image beads for the next bracelet, which will be a green one. The muranos in this one are fascinating avurescenet, if I remember correctly, and they are sparkly midnight blue - the picture does them no justice. I decided to keep the new beads


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> Your bracelet is gorgeous, the third zebra looks great in the middle, I think they match well. What are the cream coloured beads with the black dits called? They look brill, love them
> 
> Once again I'm in turmoil, I don't know whether to set up my bracelet with more twos, help.
> 
> Charms doubled up seem to work really well when there back. I'm going to stick with a mixture on my pink/ silver but love the balanced look of your bracelets.



Thanks again . The White barrel beads are 790480EN12 and they are discountinued but you can probably still track them down. It's what I seem to be spending my Pandora time on, looking for gorgeous and now retired beads. 

You could have some twos in your bracelet to balance out, e.g. Matching clips and perhaps another couple of pairs, and the rest all different beads. It's what I tend to do a lot, although my silver bracelet is a total hotch potch with mismatched clips etc and it looks more casual in a way. The beauty of Pandora is that you can always change the look if you don't like it .


----------



## dinamit

auberielle said:


> So just updated my bracelet with the Christmas and boxing day charm I got can't believe it's almost complete although I think I will change 2 silver charms for 2 TT ones



Very pretty. I love the twotone bead with the two little diamonds in the front which is now discontinued.


----------



## dinamit

10ymonogram said:


> It was a Pandora kinda Christmas  got all of this from my boyfriend + a gift card from my mother in law. Hope you had a great Christmas as well
> View attachment 3223019
> View attachment 3223020



Lucky you! Gorgeous bracelet and a lovely present.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Definetaly goes those pave&#128077;great choice. I think a safety chain will complete the look off beautifully.  Should be chuffed with this bracelet it's looks stunning! &#128522;[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Missydora! Aww it's good to have you back, missed you!
> 
> At first I wasn't sure about these two beads as they are not what I had in mind for this bracelet. I was after some solid silver instead of pave, but I think they work. They make me think of Xmas decorations.
> 
> I will get a pair of spacers to complete the bracelet, I like the tree bark ones, as they have a similar texture to the clips. Hopefully they will work.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> I think they look a perfect match!  Well worth the time and effort finding it as it does complete the look and symmetry of this bracelet. Your doing well completing your bracelets &#128516;.  Zebra and gold mix is such a elegant classy look.  &#9786;[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you . The gold does look good with zebra; much better in real life. My pictures always look dull; I need photography lessons from you! I think the problem is that I never take them in natural light, as I only have the time when kids are in bed .


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> I've been admiring everyone's lovely Xmas Pandora stash over the last 2hrs catching up wish I could comment on everyone's without filling up the thread with my post&#128512;.  Well I didn't get any Pandora for Xmas &#128546; looks like I have to buy my own horray&#128518;. I shouldn't grumble as  hubby bought me a new car more than I expected. Was thinking he got me a Dyson.
> The pandora sales over here on boxing day was the crappiest ive experienced. Can't believe I had so little sleep thinking online Pandora sales will be worth the sleepless night &#128514;. Oh well get something from new collection.



I am so glad you said that! My local store sale was the crapiest ever too! When I asked them about it, they said it's pretty much like an average Pandora sale, but I know that not to be true. Last year this time I got the gold safety chain in the sale and there was a lot more choice. I thought I was late but I think the offering was poor in general. I went to the Oxford St flagship and it was pretty much the same - three trays of rubbish. Apparently they had queues going round the block on Boxing Day. I saw your gold clips on Pandora.net for £99 each but didn't feel like spending that much right now. I just bought those two pave beads, the purple smooth leather bracelet, which I'm in two minds about returning, and a cpl of cheap n cheerful essence beads. Did you get anything at all?

Wow, a new car! You must be so chuffed . Beats a Dyson!


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> I got an email today saying the 2heart clips I ordered on Boxing Day are sold out  so I'm gutted, they were such a good buy and I loved them...............now my bracelet is clipless



Oh no, that's too bad! I hate it when that happens, it happened to me before during a sale too. I think people snap things up before systems can refresh for stock updates . Google the pandora style number, you might find them elsewhere.


----------



## dinamit

Yay! I finally managed to take some decent shots showing off the sparkly muranos - they are not the easiest to photograph as the sparkle depends on the angle of the light source.


----------



## CornishMon

dinamit said:


> Yay! I finally managed to take some decent shots showing off the sparkly muranos - they are not the easiest to photograph as the sparkle depends on the angle of the light source.




Pretty.


----------



## lifestylekitty

celayuml said:


> My Xmas theme



I love the Sorcerer Mickey hat


----------



## lifestylekitty

Kalos said:


> Yay, my rose gold bracelet is complete [emoji5]&#65039; I was fortunate that my husband chose some lovely charms for me for Christmas... (I also got a Monica vinader bracelet for Christmas too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222390



I'm a big fan of the hearts


----------



## lifestylekitty

aerinha said:


> I was not into Pandora until my Disney trip 12/3-12/12. For the first days there I was not buying any then I was only buying the 2015 bead...yet I heard myself asking about the park exclusive bracelet. Disney being "evil" the don't just show you one charm they show you a full bracelet leading me to fall in love with the tiny animals on the Animal Kingdom charm. I did wait a day to get it lol. Then I came home and learned the holiday wreath charm was also park exclusive so I ordered it (blowing my only buy while at WDW rule) as I have done two Xmas time visits and had just done my first Xmas party.
> 
> I did buy clips at my mall but I think I prefer them on my Xmas bracelet than in the Disney one. Will need more clips for Ms. Disney. &#128512;


Lovely! I think the Disney charms are sooo cute


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Thanks again . The White barrel beads are 790480EN12 and they are discountinued but you can probably still track them down. It's what I seem to be spending my Pandora time on, looking for gorgeous and now retired beads.
> 
> You could have some twos in your bracelet to balance out, e.g. Matching clips and perhaps another couple of pairs, and the rest all different beads. It's what I tend to do a lot, although my silver bracelet is a total hotch potch with mismatched clips etc and it looks more casual in a way. The beauty of Pandora is that you can always change the look if you don't like it .





dinamit said:


> Oh no, that's too bad! I hate it when that happens, it happened to me before during a sale too. I think people snap things up before systems can refresh for stock updates . Google the pandora style number, you might find them elsewhere.



Thanks for the number, there are a couple on EBay but I'm worried they could be fakes. There are so many new charms on there, where do they all come from? I'm not sure that I'm that familiar with Pandora to know a fake especially as the fakes now come marked with 925 ALE. Surely they can only be fakes if Pandora only distribute through Authorised dealers.  

 I think with my pink & silver I'm just going to alternate pink/silver and maybe balance shapes a little. For my black Ive already ordered two black murano spacers and two matching clips so going for a more balanced look but I've not even decided if I want leather or oxidised silver yet. That's definitely the beauty of Pandora as you say, I guess you can't go wrong, it can always be changed


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Yay! I finally managed to take some decent shots showing off the sparkly muranos - they are not the easiest to photograph as the sparkle depends on the angle of the light source.



Lovely photo&#10084;. I can't get decent shot's without natural lighting, hence mine are are always near a window. Natural light seems to capture the colors and detail more realistic and true to real life than artificial lighting.  I'm still catching up from sleepless night waiting for online pandora sales on boxing day &#128553;.   £99 for my ribbed clips is still expensive to be honest I got mine last year on ROJ sale for £76 it was 80% off.  Talking about ROJ sale it was utter crap on the charms side only about 4-5 charms on sale!! I kept refreshing the page thinking  they must have had a computer glitch!!&#128514;.  They sent me an email about the sale the night before so thinking it was going to be amazing like last year's, huge dissapointment and Argento too nothing much their either the pandora e store had a few but to be honest wasn't that enticing price wise,   so instead of the excitement of trawling for pandora sales and goodies, Ive spent the time playing with the new car 'parking assist' that steers and parks the car itself &#128514;. I so hope maybe new sales might have better offerings &#128515;


----------



## pandorarose

Pandora ladies here! Did you lovely ladies get any amazing charms from your friends/family for Christmas?! I hope you did, coz I didn't. We went to the Pandora shop twice, but each time, we had to give up as queue was miles long even though we got there fairly early . Therefore, my Pandora treat has to wait unfortunately. Never mind, I hope you all got some really beautiful charms for Christmas!


----------



## AlbertsLove

I got a charm for Christmas. I haven't used it yet. It's very pretty but I feel like they are nicer ones for the price. Lol. Debating if I should exchange.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Cjohn said:


> I am a lurker - coming out of lurk mode to post my purple Pandora.  I already had the two tone gold/silver with amethyst bracelet and wanted to wear them together.  I hope to add some more gold over time but so far I'm enjoying the two together.



I love this! I`m a Pandora addict & lurker too. I have 4 full bracelets already. I think I`ll make my 5th a Purple one 


One day when I`m not being lazy I`ll post pics of mine.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Kalos said:


> Yay, my rose gold bracelet is complete [emoji5]&#65039; I was fortunate that my husband chose some lovely charms for me for Christmas... (I also got a Monica vinader bracelet for Christmas too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222390



Beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

Anyone else here receive the "DaintyBow" bangle for Christmas?  I did, since my DH bought me the essence intuition charm, (if I'm not mistaken, I think it was a Black Friday giveaway with his purchase). I love wearing it, and most here will probably think I'm crazy, but I intend to put no charms on it. (I'm afraid my taste is too much on the simple side for Pandora bracelets, but I do enjoy wearing the essence bracelets with only 1 charm on each).  Here's my Dainty Bow bangle.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

auberielle said:


> So just updated my bracelet with the Christmas and boxing day charm I got can't believe it's almost complete although I think I will change 2 silver charms for 2 TT ones



Nice!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Molly0 said:


> Anyone else here receive the "DaintyBow" bangle for Christmas?  I did, since my DH bought me the essence intuition charm, (if I'm not mistaken, I think it was a Black Friday giveaway with his purchase). I love wearing it, and most here will probably think I'm crazy, but I intend to put no charms on it. (I'm afraid my taste is too much on the simple side for Pandora bracelets, but I do enjoy wearing the essence bracelets with only 1 charm on each).  Here's my Dainty Bow bangle.



I love the bangles...adding this to my WishList


----------



## Crystalina

Molly0 said:


> Anyone else here receive the "DaintyBow" bangle for Christmas?  I did, since my DH bought me the essence intuition charm, (if I'm not mistaken, I think it was a Black Friday giveaway with his purchase). I love wearing it, and most here will probably think I'm crazy, but I intend to put no charms on it. (I'm afraid my taste is too much on the simple side for Pandora bracelets, but I do enjoy wearing the essence bracelets with only 1 charm on each).  Here's my Dainty Bow bangle.




I think the bangles are classic and look beautiful without any charms![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji175]


----------



## LovestheLouis

Please welcome me to the club, haha My first Pandora, Christmas pressie from the boyfriend, I cannot wait for it too get full! Lol ignore my nails, it's what Happens when you go to a student manicurist! Lol


----------



## GingerJade

pandorarose said:


> Pandora ladies here! Did you lovely ladies get any amazing charms from your friends/family for Christmas?! I hope you did, coz I didn't. We went to the Pandora shop twice, but each time, we had to give up as queue was miles long even though we got there fairly early . Therefore, my Pandora treat has to wait unfortunately. Never mind, I hope you all got some really beautiful charms for Christmas!


I got one charm, the TT queen bee charm from my mother 



Molly0 said:


> Anyone else here receive the "DaintyBow" bangle for Christmas?  I did, since my DH bought me the essence intuition charm, (if I'm not mistaken, I think it was a Black Friday giveaway with his purchase). I love wearing it, and most here will probably think I'm crazy, but I intend to put no charms on it. (I'm afraid my taste is too much on the simple side for Pandora bracelets, but I do enjoy wearing the essence bracelets with only 1 charm on each).  Here's my Dainty Bow bangle.



I did do the BF weekend promotion for the dainty bow bangle. Right now it's my Christmas bracelet and I have 4 charms on it. I do love the way the bangles look when there aren't as many charms, I also like seeing the regular bracelet as well so in not sure if I'll fill it up all the way or not.


----------



## Molly0

GingerJade said:


> I got one charm, the TT queen bee charm from my mother
> 
> 
> 
> I did do the BF weekend promotion for the dainty bow bangle. Right now it's my Christmas bracelet and I have 4 charms on it. I do love the way the bangles look when there aren't as many charms, I also like seeing the regular bracelet as well so in not sure if I'll fill it up all the way or not.



It is perfect for Christmas!  Please share a pic if you can.   
Maybe I will experiment and add a charm or two. . .


----------



## Bambieee

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3225912
> 
> 
> Please welcome me to the club, haha My first Pandora, Christmas pressie from the boyfriend, I cannot wait for it too get full! Lol ignore my nails, it's what Happens when you go to a student manicurist! Lol




Love this! I like your unique take on the bracelet [emoji7] Can't wait to start mine soon.


----------



## GingerJade

Molly0 said:


> It is perfect for Christmas!  Please share a pic if you can.
> Maybe I will experiment and add a charm or two. . .



Here it is....I love it so much, I'm sad that I won't get to wear The Christmas charms much longer. I am going to keep wearing the bangle of course but I haven't decided what type of theme I'd like yet. Maybe seasonal, not sure.


----------



## GingerJade

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3225912
> 
> 
> Please welcome me to the club, haha My first Pandora, Christmas pressie from the boyfriend, I cannot wait for it too get full! Lol ignore my nails, it's what Happens when you go to a student manicurist! Lol



Very pretty, and so thoughtful of your boyfriend


----------



## LovestheLouis

Bambieee said:


> Love this! I like your unique take on the bracelet [emoji7] Can't wait to start mine soon.




Thanks, I'd really love to fill it first with just pinks and purples then hopefully by summer move into red and blue, I really want to get good colours in charms, ya know so I can wear it with everything. Lol any thoughts on would colours to start with? 
I was thinking pink and purple but that might be harsh, do you think pink and white would be better? [emoji4]


----------



## LovestheLouis

GingerJade said:


> Very pretty, and so thoughtful of your boyfriend




Thanks, he is so sweet lol but in fairness I picked it out, so many charms my poor guy just didn't have the patience to look at them all, haha I must have tormented him, he did pick out the "E" though [emoji1]


----------



## FairGrape

My two tone Pandora bracelet [emoji7]. I like a little wriggle room, so won't be adding any more charms. (Well may be just one more)


----------



## Bambieee

LovestheLouis said:


> Thanks, I'd really love to fill it first with just pinks and purples then hopefully by summer move into red and blue, I really want to get good colours in charms, ya know so I can wear it with everything. Lol any thoughts on would colours to start with?
> I was thinking pink and purple but that might be harsh, do you think pink and white would be better? [emoji4]




I would go with Pink and Purple personally because I like the pop of color. But I think that it depends on what you normally wear. If you wear a lot of basic colors like white, black, and gray like I do, it would look good. But Pink and white would coordinate with a lot more. Either way, both options sound pretty.


----------



## iheartpandora

My new Xmas goodies. Loving the turquoise!


----------



## Molly0

GingerJade said:


> Here it is....I love it so much, I'm sad that I won't get to wear The Christmas charms much longer. I am going to keep wearing the bangle of course but I haven't decided what type of theme I'd like yet. Maybe seasonal, not sure.



Very pretty. I like the dangle one!


----------



## FairGrape

iheartpandora said:


> My new Xmas goodies. Loving the turquoise!


sweet!


----------



## aerinha

My second Pandora. This one is all Christmas and filled up faster than Disney one. My mom gave me the Happy Snowman and red nosed reindeer for Christmas. The rest were self gifts


----------



## rose10

Ladies, Ladies, Ladies!! I need your help! My SA is holding these for me at an Outlet near me only until the 31st, the He Loves Me Charm and the Stars in Two Tone. I will post a pic of how my current two tone looks like. I am debating weather to get one or both. I am thinking of removing either the christmas tree or dashing thru the snow charm or the kisslock clutch charm and replacing it with either one of these or both of these, so i am not repeating themed charms...

Problem is i dont really know what i want my other bracelet(pg98) to eventually look like and i dont want another Two Tone bracelet, dont seem to like the newer two tones as much and i dont buy from ebay, being in Canada limits options to grab older two tones, i wont be able to fill another two tone bracelet. Another concern is if i remove the two tones from my two tone bracelet will they look good on the silver one, if i remove 1-2 charms?! Maybe that seems silvery only because i have not put any two tones on there...and will look good...

The outlet cahrms will be a final sale, no exchanges either.


----------



## rose10

Pic of my Two Tone Now as i wear it. For some reason cannot attach my silver bracelet, getting an error. On page 98.


----------



## Crystalina

Get both!!!


----------



## aerinha

Need some advice on a bracelet since I am new to all this.  

In Disney they had me try on the 7.5 and 7.1. With the bigger one, three fingers fit under it, two fingers fit with the smaller.  SA said with stretching I was probably better off going smaller.  That bracelet has three charms and two round clips and still fits perfect.  Very easy to clasp myself.

When I bought my bracelet for Xmas charms I bought the 7.1 again only I got the heart clasp not Disney.  From the start this bracelet felt stiff and had a wrong and right way to go on (certain ways it won't meet the clasp and I have to twist it around).  Once I added my two gifted charms, though it could hold at least two if not three more charms, it became very stiff when closed and all day today it stuck sideways on my wrist.  Some charms got frozen at weird angles and left red marks on my wrist.  I can still get two fingers under it, but I just had the feeling one wrong bump and it would snap.

My questions is, is there something wrong with the heart clasp bracelet since it was different from the start or, with so many charms has it become too small and should be switched for a 7.5?  

It was an online buy and I got rid of the return info since all seemed ok to start, but since we are moving past Xmas season, it can sit until a free bracelet promo if you think I need a bigger size.  Then the smaller one can be for a less charmy project.


----------



## Kalos

crystalina said:


> get both!!!




+1


----------



## kifana

Pandora winter sale 2015


----------



## cindygenit

I got a Disney charm from my boyfriend this year and bought some charms from the Boxing Day Pandora promotion! The reindeer dangle is a purchase, the china doll was a free gift  

I bought a few other charms but they are for my mum so I don't have them to show [emoji4]

I'm really debating buying NYC charms while I'm here - do you ladies think they are worth the money? I mean they are quite pricey. There is an NYC taxi, an NYC Apple TT, a red pave apple with green pave leaf, and I think snow white's enamel Apple which I think the Pandora herald square staff are passing off as An NYC charm lol


----------



## rose10

Kalos said:


> +1





Crystalina said:


> Get both!!!



I am sooooo tempted! I hesitate as it will be a final sale and i know i wont want another two tone bracelet, i won't be able to fill it, not that many newer two tones that i like...So i will need to move two existing charms off my two tone(currently it's full) onto the all silver bracelet. It's just that i have not planned anything for my Silver bracelet, it has midnight blue muranos, and all silver charms...maybe it's meant to evolve like this along the way... I knew what i wanted on my two tone, since two years ago!! Love the look of two tone charms. Thanks ladies for taking the time to read my posts, and your input, much appreciated!


----------



## Crystalina

rose10 said:


> I am sooooo tempted! I hesitate as it will be a final sale and i know i wont want another two tone bracelet, i won't be able to fill it, not that many newer two tones that i like...So i will need to move two existing charms off my two tone(currently it's full) onto the all silver bracelet. It's just that i have not planned anything for my Silver bracelet, it has midnight blue muranos, and all silver charms...maybe it's meant to evolve like this along the way... I knew what i wanted on my two tone, since two years ago!! Love the look of two tone charms. Thanks ladies for taking the time to read my posts, and your input, much appreciated!




Hi Rose, 

I understand your dilemma--it's a final sale and you still don't have a plan for your silver bracelet.

My approach to Pandora is to just buy th harms you love, and as you collect them, then you can eventually divide them out into different bracelets for different themes.

For now, if you like these two charms, just get them, throw them on any of your Pandora bracelets and ENJOY THEM!!!! [emoji172]


----------



## rose10

Crystalina said:


> Hi Rose,
> 
> I understand your dilemma--it's a final sale and you still don't have a plan for your silver bracelet.
> 
> My approach to Pandora is to just buy th harms you love, and as you collect them, then you can eventually divide them out into different bracelets for different themes.
> 
> For now, if you like these two charms, just get them, throw them on any of your Pandora bracelets and ENJOY THEM!!!! [emoji172]



That is sound advice, thank you!! Will let you know what i got in 2016


----------



## coivcte

Sale sale sale! Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## coivcte

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3225912
> 
> 
> Please welcome me to the club, haha My first Pandora, Christmas pressie from the boyfriend, I cannot wait for it too get full! Lol ignore my nails, it's what Happens when you go to a student manicurist! Lol



This is so pretty, congrats and welcome to the club of endles addiction....lol...
May I ask what colour are those pave?


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> Pic of my Two Tone Now as i wear it. For some reason cannot attach my silver bracelet, getting an error. On page 98.



This is stunning, absolutely gorgeous. I'm new to Pandora and wish I'd started a few years ago now.

Help.............I ordered a few charms in the sale that I loved the look off. They've arrived but I'm not feeling the love, not sure if it's the charms or just that they don't look right together.

Everyone's bracelets look so gorgeous but I'm really struggling, it's just looking a mishmash.


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> Ladies, Ladies, Ladies!! I need your help! My SA is holding these for me at an Outlet near me only until the 31st, the He Loves Me Charm and the Stars in Two Tone. I will post a pic of how my current two tone looks like. I am debating weather to get one or both. I am thinking of removing either the christmas tree or dashing thru the snow charm or the kisslock clutch charm and replacing it with either one of these or both of these, so i am not repeating themed charms...
> 
> Problem is i dont really know what i want my other bracelet(pg98) to eventually look like and i dont want another Two Tone bracelet, dont seem to like the newer two tones as much and i dont buy from ebay, being in Canada limits options to grab older two tones, i wont be able to fill another two tone bracelet. Another concern is if i remove the two tones from my two tone bracelet will they look good on the silver one, if i remove 1-2 charms?! Maybe that seems silvery only because i have not put any two tones on there...and will look good...
> 
> The outlet cahrms will be a final sale, no exchanges either.



Wow u guys have good sales up your end. Here in UK it's not that great no two tones in sale. I have the flower two tone on the left. I love mine its dainty and sweet, always tend to have it somewhere on my bracelet. They don't design them like that anymore grab it while you can &#9786; the stars one I've seen in real life fairly big oversize, generous with the gold too.


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> Pic of my Two Tone Now as i wear it. For some reason cannot attach my silver bracelet, getting an error. On page 98.



Very stunning! And so shiny&#9786;. I want to ask is your white abundance of love same size as the pink one? To me it looks same on your bracelet. But someone on here mention they're not. I want to get the white one when its out here in uk, but not if there's a big size difference with the pink one


----------



## agpthng

I love seeing how everyone puts their bracelets together, then I look at mine and think I have too much silver, need more color, but don't think I like the murano beads, I'm just collecting what charms have meaning to me.  For Christmas, my oldest son actually bought me a charm - Cheers charm and I have some Christmas and Birthday money to spend, what to get what to get off of my Pandora Wish List.


----------



## pandorarose

rose10 said:


> Pic of my Two Tone Now as i wear it. For some reason cannot attach my silver bracelet, getting an error. On page 98.




Stunning! I really like your bracelet. So elegant and eye catching.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Does anyone in the UK know if the Outlet at Bicester village post out orders?


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> This is stunning, absolutely gorgeous. I'm new to Pandora and wish I'd started a few years ago now.
> 
> Help.............I ordered a few charms in the sale that I loved the look off. They've arrived but I'm not feeling the love, not sure if it's the charms or just that they don't look right together.
> 
> Everyone's bracelets look so gorgeous but I'm really struggling, it's just looking a mishmash.



Thank You!! My only advise would be to buy what you love(sometimes i still struggle with the difference  between like/love), when you do, it turns out beautifully in the end. Took me two years to finish mine, am still tinkering with it. First as you get charms and put them on they dont feel right but as you fill them up ur bracelet comes together, its called the Pandora in Progress Syndrome, believe me i have experience with it!!


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> Wow u guys have good sales up your end. Here in UK it's not that great no two tones in sale. I have the flower two tone on the left. I love mine its dainty and sweet, always tend to have it somewhere on my bracelet. They don't design them like that anymore grab it while you can &#9786; the stars one I've seen in real life fairly big oversize, generous with the gold too.



Thank You Missydora!! I am thinking, i will get both, i LOVE the flower, the star is a good deal for the amount of gold in it, i do like it!


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> Very stunning! And so shiny&#9786;. I want to ask is your white abundance of love same size as the pink one? To me it looks same on your bracelet. But someone on here mention they're not. I want to get the white one when its out here in uk, but not if there's a big size difference with the pink one



Thank You!! Use the Pandora cloth on it religiously! The White abduance of love appears a little bigger, the enamel on it is puffy unlike the enamel on the pink one which can be a little recessed. Also the tone of silver is more whiter on the white enamel and not as oxidized as the pink. When looking at it, if you look intently you may notice the size difference, it won't jump at you though, the difference in size is not glaring! Its a beautiful charm, do look at in person before deciding against it


----------



## rose10

pandorarose said:


> Stunning! I really like your bracelet. So elegant and eye catching.



Thank You!! That's very kind of you. Its been in the making for two years and i am still tinkering with it!


----------



## Mulberrygal

agpthng said:


> I love seeing how everyone puts their bracelets together, then I look at mine and think I have too much silver, need more color, but don't think I like the murano beads, I'm just collecting what charms have meaning to me.  For Christmas, my oldest son actually bought me a charm - Cheers charm and I have some Christmas and Birthday money to spend, what to get what to get off of my Pandora Wish List.



I know what you mean Agpthng, I'm just starting and I'm struggling to get the right look. I love the Murano spacers though and am waiting for my first two to arrive. I think they will make a lot of difference to mine as it doesn't just add colour but size.They are quite a bit bigger and i think different sizes and textures make a lot of difference, based on the ones I've been admiring 

I'm certainly not the best person to be giving advise, so feel free to just ignore me  but I think you have some gorgeous beads and a few Murano ones would add a variation to the size as well as give colour. I just adore your Grandmother charm.


----------



## rose10

Who was i kidding, not only did i get the two but picked up a third one as well! Happy New Year Ladies!!!


----------



## Crystalina

rose10 said:


> Who was i kidding, not only did i get the two but picked up a third one as well! Happy New Year Ladies!!!




Awesome!!! Please show us a picture when you get them!

HAPPY NEW YEAR! [emoji485][emoji322][emoji171]


----------



## Missydora

Happy New Year!! &#127881;&#128516; may we all have lots of Pandora happiness in 2016 &#128513;.


----------



## Dynasty

Happy New Year to all&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## kifana

Oo la la ...


----------



## Crystalina

I have a cleaning question regarding my silver charms.

I plan to use a silver polishing cloth and also some dish soap and warm water to clean them.

My question is: 

Should I polish and then wash in soapy water, or wash then polish?

Thanks!


----------



## rose10

Crystalina said:


> I have a cleaning question regarding my silver charms.
> 
> I plan to use a silver polishing cloth and also some dish soap and warm water to clean them.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> Should I polish and then wash in soapy water, or wash then polish?
> 
> Thanks!



The way i do it, remove charms from my bracelet, wash them, dry them and then polish using the Pandora polishing cloth.


----------



## Crystalina

rose10 said:


> The way i do it, remove charms from my bracelet, wash them, dry them and then polish using the Pandora polishing cloth.




Thank you![emoji169]


----------



## luckyduckybunny

Hello ladies  I am returning to my Pandora addiction! I haven't been on here for months since I started collecting Trollbeads. I'm happy to see some of the same friendly ladies still going strong, your collections must have blossomed in the last year! I can't wait to see, I will have to do a thread review marathon soon!
I sold off 3 bracelets that just weren't making me happy and now only have my first 2 bracelets, which are loaded with sentimental value. I'm going to start a third again with the new Wild Hearts muranos and ruby facets as the main colors, and I have a few others in mind...Yay! So excited!
What beads is everyone in love with at the moment?? Please fill me in


----------



## rose10

luckyduckybunny said:


> Hello ladies  I am returning to my Pandora addiction! I haven't been on here for months since I started collecting Trollbeads. I'm happy to see some of the same friendly ladies still going strong, your collections must have blossomed in the last year! I can't wait to see, I will have to do a thread review marathon soon!
> I sold off 3 bracelets that just weren't making me happy and now only have my first 2 bracelets, which are loaded with sentimental value. I'm going to start a third again with the new Wild Hearts muranos and ruby facets as the main colors, and I have a few others in mind...Yay! So excited!
> What beads is everyone in love with at the moment?? Please fill me in



Just a couple of days ago was wondering where you were, you were MIA  Do share your trollbeads!


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> Who was i kidding, not only did i get the two but picked up a third one as well! Happy New Year Ladies!!!


Shows us some pics when you get them   going to look amazing on your two tone!  It's so hard to find all the older Pandora two tones prefer them much more than alot of the newer ones. 


kifana said:


> View attachment 3228193
> 
> 
> Oo la la ...


Your daisy dangle, I would like one for my bangle. It's hard to find them now  


Crystalina said:


> I have a cleaning question regarding my silver charms.
> 
> I plan to use a silver polishing cloth and also some dish soap and warm water to clean them.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> Should I polish and then wash in soapy water, or wash then polish?
> 
> Thanks!



I like to wash mine in very diluted detergent or carex anti bacterial hand wash the baby blue version. It's not conventional  but works for me. Then I dry them with micro fibre cloth. The other way I use is polish with Pandora cloth then go over with micro fibre cloth to get rid of the black stuff left on the bracelet from the polishing cloth.


----------



## Missydora

luckyduckybunny said:


> Hello ladies  I am returning to my Pandora addiction! I haven't been on here for months since I started collecting Trollbeads. I'm happy to see some of the same friendly ladies still going strong, your collections must have blossomed in the last year! I can't wait to see, I will have to do a thread review marathon soon!
> I sold off 3 bracelets that just weren't making me happy and now only have my first 2 bracelets, which are loaded with sentimental value. I'm going to start a third again with the new Wild Hearts muranos and ruby facets as the main colors, and I have a few others in mind...Yay! So excited!
> What beads is everyone in love with at the moment?? Please fill me in



 I remember you!!!. You had lots of Pandora bracelet. Literally Pandora heaven of a collection! How have you beeen?? And show us some pics of your collection.  Trollbeads are beautiful especially the glass can see why you went to the other side so to speak . I'm so glad to see you back.


----------



## betterstopnow

kifana said:


> View attachment 3228193
> 
> 
> Oo la la ...




Gorgeous! I love two-tone!


----------



## pandorarose

luckyduckybunny said:


> Hello ladies  I am returning to my Pandora addiction! I haven't been on here for months since I started collecting Trollbeads. I'm happy to see some of the same friendly ladies still going strong, your collections must have blossomed in the last year! I can't wait to see, I will have to do a thread review marathon soon!
> I sold off 3 bracelets that just weren't making me happy and now only have my first 2 bracelets, which are loaded with sentimental value. I'm going to start a third again with the new Wild Hearts muranos and ruby facets as the main colors, and I have a few others in mind...Yay! So excited!
> What beads is everyone in love with at the moment?? Please fill me in


Welcome back my friend! I am into rose gold them recently.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I'm thinking of getting a safety chain for my bracelet but didn't realise there were different sizes? Which size looks best? Would love to see some pics


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> Shows us some pics when you get them   going to look amazing on your two tone!  It's so hard to find all the older Pandora two tones prefer them much more than alot of the newer ones.



I will post pics in a day or two Missydora, still playing my with bracelet, moving charms around, and waiting for a nice sunny day to take a pic. I am glad i got the charms. And a huge thank you to everyone who said to go get them! You are right, they don't make them like these anymore.


----------



## Cjohn

Posting my newest Pandora that I started related to my volunteer work.  I foster dogs for a National Rescue organization.  I typically keep only one dog for several weeks or sometimes months until they are healthy, spayed/neutered, and ready for a forever family.  As you might imagine - I often become very attached to them.  I am starting this bangle as a memory piece and will purchase a charm/bead for certain dogs that take a piece of my heart along with them.  I expect to choose one that reminds me of their personality or a dog or heart charm.  If I start getting a lot - I'll probably switch them over to a ss bracelet rather than the bangle.


----------



## Phanwynee

This is my updated pandora bracelet  As you can see I'm all about the symmetrical look minus the last purple charm which I've added in there so the other charms don't fall off each time I take it on or off.


----------



## Cjohn

Phanwynee said:


> This is my updated pandora bracelet  As you can see I'm all about the symmetrical look minus the last purple charm which I've added in there so the other charms don't fall off each time I take it on or off.


    I love your bracelet!  I like purple and symmetrical, too!


----------



## kifana

betterstopnow said:


> Gorgeous! I love two-tone!




Thank you.


----------



## agpthng

Mulberrygal said:


> I know what you mean Agpthng, I'm just starting and I'm struggling to get the right look. I love the Murano spacers though and am waiting for my first two to arrive. I think they will make a lot of difference to mine as it doesn't just add colour but size.They are quite a bit bigger and i think different sizes and textures make a lot of difference, based on the ones I've been admiring
> 
> I'm certainly not the best person to be giving advise, so feel free to just ignore me  but I think you have some gorgeous beads and a few Murano ones would add a variation to the size as well as give colour. I just adore your Grandmother charm.



Thank you Mulberrygal - Any advice and input is helpful. Love my Grandmother charm, we became grandparents for the first time in August to a little girl so I got that charm and 2 pink spacers for each side.


----------



## Cjohn

agpthng said:


> Thank you Mulberrygal - Any advice and input is helpful. Love my Grandmother charm, we became grandparents for the first time in August to a little girl so I got that charm and 2 pink spacers for each side.



I think that is so neat!  That is why I really love Pandora - sure there is a lot of beautiful jewelry out there - and we've probably all been given a piece for a special occasion...but Pandora can represent so many sweet moments.  When I look at mine it brings up memory after memory...My kids are in college and no spouses on the horizon so I expect the grandmother dangle will be extinct by the time I'm qualified to wear it!!!


----------



## agpthng

Cjohn said:


> I think that is so neat!  That is why I really love Pandora - sure there is a lot of beautiful jewelry out there - and we've probably all been given a piece for a special occasion...but Pandora can represent so many sweet moments.  When I look at mine it brings up memory after memory...My kids are in college and no spouses on the horizon so I expect the grandmother dangle will be extinct by the time I'm qualified to wear it!!!



Ours are at the age when they just finished the college and started to settle down, there's hope yet!


----------



## rose10

Here is my Two Tone bracelet with the He Love's Me Charm and the Golden Star Charm from the outlet!  I am thinking the Two Tone Tree and the Kisslock Clutch Charm will move onto my Silver one. Will post pics in a bit of my other bracelet too. Let me know ladies what you think? Not sure about the Dashing Thru the Snow charm on my Two Tone? Does it look bulky? Thoughts?


----------



## rose10

And my Silver one! Got the litte teapot as my third charm on New Year's Eve, I LOVE my Tea! And at 50% off, could not resist!


----------



## iVALANI

Wow so many gorgeous bracelets on the last 10 pages or so of my absence! 
Happy New Year everyone and may you and your loved ones be happy and healthy in 2016. 

Rose, I love the teapot, so cute.


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> Here is my Two Tone bracelet with the He Love's Me Charm and the Golden Star Charm from the outlet!  I am thinking the Two Tone Tree and the Kisslock Clutch Charm will move onto my Silver one. Will post pics in a bit of my other bracelet too. Let me know ladies what you think? Not sure about the Dashing Thru the Snow charm on my Two Tone? Does it look bulky? Thoughts?



Yay!! The additions Looks beautiful  the "he loves me charm" and the "golden star" really adds to your bracelet of two tone loveliness you got going and completes it  plus i like how the pink and white heart enamel charms compliments the colours in the daisy muranoe. I don't know what it is but I just love the look of a completed all two tone bracelet.  Bet you are chuffed to bits with your choices. Your so lucky to get them and the teapot .  I think the sleigh charm does look tad bulky compared to the rest of the charms, but if when you wear it and its fine, I would leave it or replace with the teapot. And then create a Xmas themed bracelet with the sleigh and tree.


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> And my Silver one! Got the litte teapot as my third charm on New Year's Eve, I LOVE my Tea! And at 50% off, could not resist!



Actually why not put the clutch charm instead of the sleigh. Just noticed it on this pic


----------



## Wildflower

Crystalina said:


> Please help!
> 
> I'm not sure how to style my bracelet!
> 
> This is my first one and I'm not sure what to do. I only have 2 Muranos right now. I'm not sure what order will look best to balance the weight and colors of the charms.
> 
> Since I don't have s clip or safety clasp for the end, I need to put s screw-on charm as my last one before closing the bracelet.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145068



I absolutely LOVE your bracelet! Your charm choices are almost exactly like the ones I have and plan to buy. Do you have any updated photos of it? I tried to search but can't find anything.


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Wow so many gorgeous bracelets on the last 10 pages or so of my absence!
> Happy New Year everyone and may you and your loved ones be happy and healthy in 2016.
> 
> Rose, I love the teapot, so cute.



Thanks iVALANI! Happy New Year!


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> Yay!! The additions Looks beautiful  the "he loves me charm" and the "golden star" really adds to your bracelet of two tone loveliness you got going and completes it  plus i like how the pink and white heart enamel charms compliments the colours in the daisy muranoe. I don't know what it is but I just love the look of a completed all two tone bracelet.  Bet you are chuffed to bits with your choices. Your so lucky to get them and the teapot .  I think the sleigh charm does look tad bulky compared to the rest of the charms, but if when you wear it and its fine, I would leave it or replace with the teapot. And then create a Xmas themed bracelet with the sleigh and tree.



Thank You Missydora!  I like you, LOVE a full two tone bracelet.  I am so glad i picked up these charms, i know i would have regretted my decision if i had not! I will try wearing it for a couple of days and see how the Sleigh feels and looks (It reminds me of the holidays, the family all together, a winter wonderland and warm fuzzy feelings, wanting it on this bracelet for that very reason ), in certain angles it does not look too bulky...not too sure about it though, the Clutch charm might go back on there. Thank You again!


----------



## Crystalina

Wildflower said:


> I absolutely LOVE your bracelet! Your charm choices are almost exactly like the ones I have and plan to buy. Do you have any updated photos of it? I tried to search but can't find anything.




Awww, thank you, Wildflower! [emoji172]

I am attaching an updated photo with all my charms.  As you can see, I don't really go for symmetry. I buy the charms I love, that I think look pretty or have meaning for me.

One of my favorites is the two-tone apple. I'm a teacher and some moms started this bracelet for me at the end of the school year in June. That was the charm they put on it and I've been addicted ever since!

Since then, I have collected anything that catches my eye. My VERY VERY favorites that I LOVE are the majestic swan, the divine angel & the "love" clip, all gifts from my husband![emoji175]  I can stare at those all day long!

I think I might add the white looking glass Murano to the third part of my bracelet. I'd also like to get "Galaxy" in Pandora rose.

Which charms are on your wish list?


----------



## Wildflower

Crystalina said:


> Awww, thank you, Wildflower! [emoji172]
> 
> I am attaching an updated photo with all my charms.  As you can see, I don't really go for symmetry. I buy the charms I love, that I think look pretty or have meaning for me.
> 
> One of my favorites is the two-tone apple. I'm a teacher and some moms started this bracelet for me at the end of the school year in June. That was the charm they put on it and I've been addicted ever since!
> 
> Since then, I have collected anything that catches my eye. My VERY VERY favorites that I LOVE are the majestic swan, the divine angel & the "love" clip, all gifts from my husband![emoji175]  I can stare at those all day long!
> 
> I think I might add the white looking glass Murano to the third part of my bracelet. I'd also like to get "Galaxy" in Pandora rose.
> 
> Which charms are on your wish list?
> View attachment 3231809



Thank you so much for the photo! 

I have the bracelet with rose gold clasp, the owl, two of the folklore charms, and the angel wings heart. I want to add some rose gold charms, not sure which ones yet.  I especially love the 'open' charms.

Also have quite a few of the wood charms that I bought at a store clearing out their inventory because they lost their Pandora contract. Not sure what I'm going to do with those yet but I think they'll look nice with the rose gold.


----------



## luckyduckybunny

Does anyone know why Pandora doesn't release the proper animals for the Chinese New Year? Like 2016 is the year of the Monkey (if my googling is correct lol), so why did they release a pig?


----------



## luckyduckybunny

Here is a pic of what I was doing on my Pandora hiatus, this is my favorite TB bracelet. The pic isn't the best, a little duller than IRL.


----------



## luckyduckybunny

rose10 said:


> Here is my Two Tone bracelet with the He Love's Me Charm and the Golden Star Charm from the outlet!  I am thinking the Two Tone Tree and the Kisslock Clutch Charm will move onto my Silver one. Will post pics in a bit of my other bracelet too. Let me know ladies what you think? Not sure about the Dashing Thru the Snow charm on my Two Tone? Does it look bulky? Thoughts?


 This is beautiful!! So elegant! 


I'm not fond of the sleigh on there but I am biased because I don't like the sleigh on any bracelet. I wish it had been oriented the other way, with the thread running from front to back.


----------



## rose10

luckyduckybunny said:


> This is beautiful!! So elegant!
> 
> 
> I'm not fond of the sleigh on there but I am biased because I don't like the sleigh on any bracelet. I wish it had been oriented the other way, with the thread running from front to back.



Thank You!! I have tried the sleigh charm out for two days now, and i know i am going to move it from my two tone bracelet. It is going on my other bracelet. I might put back the Kisslock clutch on my two tone or get the tree of life charm...

I too would have liked the sleigh charm to go on the bracelet the other way. Its such a cute and a detailed charm and would have been less bulky that ways..


----------



## luckyduckybunny

rose10 said:


> Thank You!! I have tried the sleigh charm out for two days now, and i know i am going to move it from my two tone bracelet. It is going on my other bracelet. I might put back the Kisslock clutch on my two tone or get the tree of life charm...
> 
> I too would have liked the sleigh charm to go on the bracelet the other way. Its such a cute and a detailed charm and would have been less bulky that ways..


 I just noticed it says you're in Niagara Falls! I'm a few hours away in Montreal  Such a small world after all


----------



## rose10

luckyduckybunny said:


> I just noticed it says you're in Niagara Falls! I'm a few hours away in Montreal  Such a small world after all



Indeed! I am actually In Toronto, but Niagara Falls feels like home, am there a lot!


----------



## luckyduckybunny

rose10 said:


> Indeed! I am actually In Toronto, but Niagara Falls feels like home, am there a lot!


 I try every year to get my husband in the mood for Niagara, I really want to go on the boat that takes you close to the falls. I have never actually been  Everytime I'm in Toronto I end up too busy to go  one day I will succeed!!! lol


----------



## Bambieee

Hey ladies. After lurking I finally made my first Pandora purchase today, yay [emoji322] It was totally unexpected but glad I did. It's the "my princess" ring [emoji7][emoji146]
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 The detail is so beautiful I'm obsessed.


----------



## coivcte

Going black and silver lately!


----------



## coivcte

More damage due to sale.....


----------



## Imaan73

My pandora bracelet&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Imaan73

Another shot


----------



## Mulberrygal

HELP, advice needed.........................I've been busy collecting quite a few charms. This is shown with seven at the front between the spacers.  There are also a couple of charms after the spacers but they've fallen to the inside. 

There is no movement to the bracelet whatsoever now. It doesn't hang freely and won't twist around. I'm a bit disappointed really as I can't get any more charms on and the only view you ever get is the front so not much point in filling it anyway 

I went with a 19 as recommended by the SA. I know they give a bit but is it likely to give that much? I've actually got too many charms for the bracelet  and think I need another bracelet or there just sit in the drawer. 

I've stacked it here with my Nicole Barr wild rose bracelet & diamond bangle. I was trying to show off the colours against my lovely purple LV Speedy but sadly the colours didn't come out well. It's such miserable dark weather


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> HELP, advice needed.........................I've been busy collecting quite a few charms. This is shown with seven at the front between the spacers.  There are also a couple of charms after the spacers but they've fallen to the inside.
> 
> There is no movement to the bracelet whatsoever now. It doesn't hang freely and won't twist around. I'm a bit disappointed really as I can't get any more charms on and the only view you ever get is the front so not much point in filling it anyway
> 
> I went with a 19 as recommended by the SA. I know they give a bit but is it likely to give that much? I've actually got too many charms for the bracelet  and think I need another bracelet or there just sit in the drawer.
> 
> I've stacked it here with my Nicole Barr wild rose bracelet & diamond bangle. I was trying to show off the colours against my lovely purple LV Speedy but sadly the colours didn't come out well. It's such miserable dark weather



Lovely bracelet(s). If you want movement, try transfering some of the charms you have on the front to the sides. I also wear a 19cm and generally fit 5 items, depending on the bead size, in the front section between the clips and there is usually some movement. You could fill the sides in a similar way to prevent the beads from falling to the back, but not totally full so that they can't move. Btw, bunching charms in one section will usually cause it to stretch, but if you feel that you have been missold your size, you could always try going back to the store for a swap. Enjoy building your bracelets!


----------



## pandorarose

I got a new rose gold bracelet over the weekend. It was brand new, but does it also mean why it is so stiff too? I cannot remember my first new bracelet was this stiff. The shop assistant said not to worry as it is brand new so it is supposed to be stiff, and after some wearing, it will soften a lot and will be more flexible. Is that true ladies?


----------



## pandorarose

Crystalina said:


> Awww, thank you, Wildflower! [emoji172]
> 
> I am attaching an updated photo with all my charms.  As you can see, I don't really go for symmetry. I buy the charms I love, that I think look pretty or have meaning for me.
> 
> One of my favorites is the two-tone apple. I'm a teacher and some moms started this bracelet for me at the end of the school year in June. That was the charm they put on it and I've been addicted ever since!
> 
> Since then, I have collected anything that catches my eye. My VERY VERY favorites that I LOVE are the majestic swan, the divine angel & the "love" clip, all gifts from my husband![emoji175]  I can stare at those all day long!
> 
> I think I might add the white looking glass Murano to the third part of my bracelet. I'd also like to get "Galaxy" in Pandora rose.
> 
> Which charms are on your wish list?
> View attachment 3231809


Beautiful! I just got a same rose gold bracelet like yours. Can I ask if yours came quite stiff in the first place? Coz mine is. Not sure if I should take it back to the store or not. Thanks.


----------



## enelya

pandorarose said:


> I got a new rose gold bracelet over the weekend. It was brand new, but does it also mean why it is so stiff too? I cannot remember my first new bracelet was this stiff. The shop assistant said not to worry as it is brand new so it is supposed to be stiff, and after some wearing, it will soften a lot and will be more flexible. Is that true ladies?


It's true, they'll loosen and maybe stretch with regular use.


----------



## rose10

pandorarose said:


> I got a new rose gold bracelet over the weekend. It was brand new, but does it also mean why it is so stiff too? I cannot remember my first new bracelet was this stiff. The shop assistant said not to worry as it is brand new so it is supposed to be stiff, and after some wearing, it will soften a lot and will be more flexible. Is that true ladies?



Yup! My silver one was stiff when i got it and felt like i was wearing a bangle, but it has loosened up after wearing and now conforms comfortably to my wrist!


----------



## Crystalina

pandorarose said:


> Beautiful! I just got a same rose gold bracelet like yours. Can I ask if yours came quite stiff in the first place? Coz mine is. Not sure if I should take it back to the store or not. Thanks.




Hi pandora rose!

Yes, mine was quite stiff until I had worn it for a while.  I started off with one charm and two clips. After each of the three sections had a couple of charms, it loosened up quite a bit.

Anyway, enjoy your new rose bracelet. I'm addicted to the Rose charms and can't wait to get more!


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> HELP, advice needed.........................I've been busy collecting quite a few charms. This is shown with seven at the front between the spacers.  There are also a couple of charms after the spacers but they've fallen to the inside.
> 
> There is no movement to the bracelet whatsoever now. It doesn't hang freely and won't twist around. I'm a bit disappointed really as I can't get any more charms on and the only view you ever get is the front so not much point in filling it anyway
> 
> I went with a 19 as recommended by the SA. I know they give a bit but is it likely to give that much? I've actually got too many charms for the bracelet  and think I need another bracelet or there just sit in the drawer.
> 
> I've stacked it here with my Nicole Barr wild rose bracelet & diamond bangle. I was trying to show off the colours against my lovely purple LV Speedy but sadly the colours didn't come out well. It's such miserable dark weather




Bangle moves around freely in my opinion with even a few charms on or full. With a bracelet when it is full in one section and partially full or empty in others, it does not move around much, rather the heaviest part of the bracelet is always at the bottom of the wrist exposing the semi full or empty parts at the top along with the clasp. As you fill the bracelet, it feels good on your wrist, you get that movement!


----------



## *Freetoes*

I thought I'd share the new Valentine heart bracelet. It's a lot of sparkle and very pretty.


----------



## Crystalina

*Freetoes* said:


> View attachment 3238665
> 
> 
> I thought I'd share the new Valentine heart bracelet. It's a lot of sparkle and very pretty.




Love it!!![emoji7]


----------



## dinamit

*Freetoes* said:


> View attachment 3238665
> 
> 
> I thought I'd share the new Valentine heart bracelet. It's a lot of sparkle and very pretty.



Oh what a lovely combo!


----------



## pandorarose

rose10 said:


> Yup! My silver one was stiff when i got it and felt like i was wearing a bangle, but it has loosened up after wearing and now conforms comfortably to my wrist!




Thank you so much for your kind reply. Yes mine is a bit like a bangle, but now I am chilled, and I know that it will be fine. Cheers.


----------



## pandorarose

enelya said:


> It's true, they'll loosen and maybe stretch with regular use.




That is great to know. Thank you ever so much for your kind reply. I'd better wear my new bracelet more often then. Cheers.


----------



## *Freetoes*

dinamit said:


> Oh what a lovely combo!



Thank you! I like changing them up and wearing different combinations.


----------



## *Freetoes*

Crystalina said:


> Love it!!![emoji7]



Thanks 

Now I need to get the barrel earrings and duplicate some of my charms so I can use them as earrings too.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Lovely bracelet(s). If you want movement, try transfering some of the charms you have on the front to the sides. I also wear a 19cm and generally fit 5 items, depending on the bead size, in the front section between the clips and there is usually some movement. You could fill the sides in a similar way to prevent the beads from falling to the back, but not totally full so that they can't move. Btw, bunching charms in one section will usually cause it to stretch, but if you feel that you have been missold your size, you could always try going back to the store for a swap. Enjoy building your bracelets!



Thanks for the tip, I'm going to try to re-distribute and see how I get on


----------



## Mulberrygal

Has anyone got a double or triple leather bracelet? I'm so disappointed with how they hang with charms   They are falling to the bottom, I wanted to space them randomly.   I've been into store today and they've given me the little plastic spacers to go under the clips. Hoping that will make a difference. 

How do you wear your double & triples, could someone post some pictures. Perhaps they look better just stacked? I don't really like the way they cross over either.

Do the charms stay put on the Essence bracelets?


----------



## Sparklinggem

Wow! Such beautiful bracelets since I last logged in 
Very impressive ladies.

I could really do with some advice regarding an angel wing charm. I would like to add one to my collection (as my bracelet has charms which all mean something significant to me), and angel wings represent something very special to me.

But I can't decide between the two! Which one do you think?
Here is a photo of my bracelet.

The options are;
The angel heart bead- http://diamond-deals.co.uk/shop/pa791751/?gclid=CM_cy5TIpcoCFQbnwgodIT8N8w

Or, the angel wing dangle charm-
http://m.pandora.net/en-gb/explore/products/charms/791389


----------



## Molly0

Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue. For Christmas  I got an essence bracelet with a gold "Intuition" charm on it.  I really love it and have been wearing it pretty much nonstop.  However, last week when I was at work, I noticed that it was not on my wrist!  It was a moment of horror!  Luckily someone had picked it up and I found it sitting on the table in the lunchroom!  Thank heaven!  I thought I must have not closed the clasp properly.  A few days later I am at home, sitting on the couch and . . .horror again!. . .!!  It was not on my wrist!  I looked around and found it sitting on the couch.  Again!  Thank heaven!  This time I was sure it HAD been properly secured because I had it on for days!   I'm afraid to wear it now and plan on taking it back to see if they will replace the bracelet.  The gold charms are too expensive to risk losing!  Anyone heard of a faulty clasp?


----------



## paula3boys

Molly0 said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue. For Christmas  I got an essence bracelet with a gold "Intuition" charm on it.  I really love it and have been wearing it pretty much nonstop.  However, last week when I was at work, I noticed that it was not on my wrist!  It was a moment of horror!  Luckily someone had picked it up and I found it sitting on the table in the lunchroom!  Thank heaven!  I thought I must have not closed the clasp properly.  A few days later I am at home, sitting on the couch and . . .horror again!. . .!!  It was not on my wrist!  I looked around and found it sitting on the couch.  Again!  Thank heaven!  This time I was sure it HAD been properly secured because I had it on for days!   I'm afraid to wear it now and plan on taking it back to see if they will replace the bracelet.  The gold charms are too expensive to risk losing!  Anyone heard of a faulty clasp?




I haven't had that happen- knock on wood! I'd talk to store


----------



## Mulberrygal

Molly0 said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue. For Christmas  I got an essence bracelet with a gold "Intuition" charm on it.  I really love it and have been wearing it pretty much nonstop.  However, last week when I was at work, I noticed that it was not on my wrist!  It was a moment of horror!  Luckily someone had picked it up and I found it sitting on the table in the lunchroom!  Thank heaven!  I thought I must have not closed the clasp properly.  A few days later I am at home, sitting on the couch and . . .horror again!. . .!!  It was not on my wrist!  I looked around and found it sitting on the couch.  Again!  Thank heaven!  This time I was sure it HAD been properly secured because I had it on for days!   I'm afraid to wear it now and plan on taking it back to see if they will replace the bracelet.  The gold charms are too expensive to risk losing!  Anyone heard of a faulty clasp?





paula3boys said:


> I haven't had that happen- knock on wood! I'd talk to store



I've been interested in purchase an Essence bracelets as I was told the charms stay put. Is that right, or so they still mice about?

I don't like the thought of it falling off though


----------



## Mulberrygal

pandorarose said:


> I got a new rose gold bracelet over the weekend. It was brand new, but does it also mean why it is so stiff too? I cannot remember my first new bracelet was this stiff. The shop assistant said not to worry as it is brand new so it is supposed to be stiff, and after some wearing, it will soften a lot and will be more flexible. Is that true ladies?





pandorarose said:


> Beautiful! I just got a same rose gold bracelet like yours. Can I ask if yours came quite stiff in the first place? Coz mine is. Not sure if I should take it back to the store or not. Thanks.





enelya said:


> It's true, they'll loosen and maybe stretch with regular use.



This is good to know as I'm having the same problem

I took mine back into store yesterday, Lol the SA said people don't usually fill them that quickly  I was impatient, WOW it is addictive. 

I've spaced them out a little better now, six between the spacers and three at each end, seems to be working far better. Thanks Dinamit , worked a treat  Its left a gap at each side of the wrist, which looks far better, there's slight movement up and down but it doesn't turn around at all................feeling far happier with it now. 


I'm gradually collecting for my gold/silver, which is going to have an individual theme and personal meaning to each charm.

I was also impressed as I left some older charms with them for a complimentary in store clean. I didn't know they did this


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparklinggem said:


> Wow! Such beautiful bracelets since I last logged in
> Very impressive ladies.
> 
> I could really do with some advice regarding an angel wing charm. I would like to add one to my collection (as my bracelet has charms which all mean something significant to me), and angel wings represent something very special to me.
> 
> But I can't decide between the two! Which one do you think?
> Here is a photo of my bracelet.
> 
> The options are;
> The angel heart bead- http://diamond-deals.co.uk/shop/pa791751/?gclid=CM_cy5TIpcoCFQbnwgodIT8N8w
> 
> Or, the angel wing dangle charm-
> http://m.pandora.net/en-gb/explore/products/charms/791389



Gorgeous bracelet, I've got the Eiffel Tower on my silver/gold wish list and love  the Gondola, I've never seen one before. I definitely NEED one of those. Gutted they are retired now but I'll definitely keep a look out for one. How long ago did you buy it?

I think the angel wing dangly charm is lovely. I'm not as keen on the other and as you already have a few that dangle it will balance it nicely.


----------



## GingerJade

Such beautiful bracelets (and rings and jewelry sets!! &#128522 on here lately, I love them all!!


----------



## Sparklinggem

Mulberrygal said:


> Gorgeous bracelet, I've got the Eiffel Tower on my silver/gold wish list and love  the Gondola, I've never seen one before. I definitely NEED one of those. Gutted they are retired now but I'll definitely keep a look out for one. How long ago did you buy it?
> 
> I think the angel wing dangly charm is lovely. I'm not as keen on the other and as you already have a few that dangle it will balance it nicely.



Thanks Mulberrygal!
Hmmm...it must have been about three and a half years ago since I bought the Gondola. I bought it whilst visiting Venice. I must say though, it's my most annoying charm. It really catches on jumpers. I often find myself attached to other people struggling to unattach myself!

I too love the silver/gold charms, but there isn't that many. I recently got the silver/gold bear hug charm and absolutely love it! The little accents of gold really set the charms alight.

Thanks for your advice! I think you're right  the bracelet could do with another dangly!!


----------



## pandorarose

Hi Ladies,


This is my new rose gold bracelet. I have only got one rose gold charm for now, so added some of my two tone charms onto it to hold the places. I quite like the look of it.


----------



## enelya

Molly0 said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue. For Christmas  I got an essence bracelet with a gold "Intuition" charm on it.  I really love it and have been wearing it pretty much nonstop.  However, last week when I was at work, I noticed that it was not on my wrist!  It was a moment of horror!  Luckily someone had picked it up and I found it sitting on the table in the lunchroom!  Thank heaven!  I thought I must have not closed the clasp properly.  A few days later I am at home, sitting on the couch and . . .horror again!. . .!!  It was not on my wrist!  I looked around and found it sitting on the couch.  Again!  Thank heaven!  This time I was sure it HAD been properly secured because I had it on for days!   I'm afraid to wear it now and plan on taking it back to see if they will replace the bracelet.  The gold charms are too expensive to risk losing!  Anyone heard of a faulty clasp?


There are a few similar stories.

A safety chain is going to be released, maybe with this spring collection. There is already a blurry picture floating the internet. With the gold charm, I'd save the bracelet until I could get my hands on the safety chain.


----------



## Mulberrygal

*Freetoes* said:


> View attachment 3238665
> 
> 
> I thought I'd share the new Valentine heart bracelet. It's a lot of sparkle and very pretty.



Oh these all look great together. The Valentines is lovely and the others really set it off. 

Is it a black leather double you have? I'm struggling to get used to mine but it looks great here with the other bracelets. You've given me some ideas to try. Do you ever wear charms on it?


----------



## Molly0

enelya said:


> There are a few similar stories.
> 
> A safety chain is going to be released, maybe with this spring collection. There is already a blurry picture floating the internet. With the gold charm, I'd save the bracelet until I could get my hands on the safety chain.



Ah. Thanks for the tip. I think I'll take it into the store this weekend and see what they say. I have a few other pandora bracelets and have not had anything like this happen before. Not going to tempt fate by wearing this one again and risk a third time tho'!


----------



## paula3boys

Mulberrygal said:


> I've been interested in purchase an Essence bracelets as I was told the charms stay put. Is that right, or so they still mice about?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the thought of it falling off though




The charms do stay put


----------



## rose10

pandorarose said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> This is my new rose gold bracelet. I have only got one rose gold charm for now, so added some of my two tone charms onto it to hold the places. I quite like the look of it.



Can we get a shot of the entire bracelet? Would LOVE to see what other older Two Tone charms you have on there &#128513;


----------



## pandorarose

rose10 said:


> Can we get a shot of the entire bracelet? Would LOVE to see what other older Two Tone charms you have on there &#128513;


 

Sure, here is a photo for you. It is my complete almost two tone bracelet. I have moved some of the two tone charms now onto my new rose gold bracelet. I will get a few more rose gold charms hopefully soon then I will move the two tone charms back.


----------



## rose10

pandorarose said:


> Sure, here is a photo for you. It is my complete almost two tone bracelet. I have moved some of the two tone charms now onto my new rose gold bracelet. I will get a few more rose gold charms hopefully soon then I will move the two tone charms back.



Thank You pandorarose!! It's LOVELY!!!


----------



## pandorarose

rose10 said:


> Thank You pandorarose!! It's LOVELY!!!


No problem!


----------



## *Freetoes*

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh these all look great together. The Valentines is lovely and the others really set it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a black leather double you have? I'm struggling to get used to mine but it looks great here with the other bracelets. You've given me some ideas to try. Do you ever wear charms on it?




It's actually dark blue. I find it goes with a lot! 

I use clips on it mostly and wear it with other bangles or bracelets.


----------



## Mulberrygal

paula3boys said:


> The charms do stay put



Oh that's good to know, I'm fed up with mine falling down. I really like the look of one on single bracelets/ bangles but the never stay put. I think I'll wait until the safety chain coned out.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparklinggem said:


> Thanks Mulberrygal!
> Hmmm...it must have been about three and a half years ago since I bought the Gondola. I bought it whilst visiting Venice. I must say though, it's my most annoying charm. It really catches on jumpers. I often find myself attached to other people struggling to unattach myself!
> 
> I too love the silver/gold charms, but there isn't that many. I recently got the silver/gold bear hug charm and absolutely love it! The little accents of gold really set the charms alight.
> 
> Thanks for your advice! I think you're right  the bracelet could do with another dangly!!



I totally agree about the gold/silver charms. There aren't that many I like that they have at the moment. I got a couple in the sale, the swans were half price but I was so unimpressed, even at that price that I sent it back.  I've only just started collecting and I love the look of some of the retired ones. I've bought the hand bag and I'm planning on getting the seashell as I live by the seaside. It means buying them on EBay and I'm very wary & careful, I don't want to end up with a fake, hopefully I will be able to recognise a copy but most of them have hallmarks, it's scary!




pandorarose said:


> Sure, here is a photo for you. It is my complete almost two tone bracelet. I have moved some of the two tone charms now onto my new rose gold bracelet. I will get a few more rose gold charms hopefully soon then I will move the two tone charms back.



Oh this is absolutely beautiful, there are so many I love. It's lovely to see them all together. There are some that I wouldn't have necessarily picked but they look different when they are grouped.


----------



## Imaan73

Do you guys think I need some spacers?


----------



## cindygenit

I am absolutely dying to get some Valentine charms! I have some charms already on my valentine theme bracelet - can you ladies give me some suggestions on what to add to it please? 

Thank you!


----------



## rose10

I have stopped tinkering with my Two Tone, am happy with the way it is now! I decided to put the Tree charm on it as opposed to the Dashing Thru the Snow Charm, that ended up looking too bulky. Unless i find an older two tone retired charm at an outlet near me, i consider my Two Tone bracelet finished. I love that every charm i have on my Two Tone is either the same all around or has an detail on every side of it, while still representing an important part of my life. Just wanted to share my completed bracelet with all of you


----------



## rose10

Another Shot!


----------



## luckyduckybunny

Oooo, I love pink with oxi! Are you going to get some wild hearts muranos? Those are going to look great on your oxi bracelet


----------



## cindygenit

rose10 said:


> I have stopped tinkering with my Two Tone, am happy with the way it is now! I decided to put the Tree charm on it as opposed to the Dashing Thru the Snow Charm, that ended up looking too bulky. Unless i find an older two tone retired charm at an outlet near me, i consider my Two Tone bracelet finished. I love that every charm i have on my Two Tone is either the same all around or has an detail on every side of it, while still representing an important part of my life. Just wanted to share my completed bracelet with all of you




So pretty! I love it [emoji8]


----------



## cindygenit

luckyduckybunny said:


> Oooo, I love pink with oxi! Are you going to get some wild hearts muranos? Those are going to look great on your oxi bracelet




I feel like if I did get it i would remove the daisy Murano  I don't like a super chunky bracelet ( with the exception being my purple tone bracelet )


----------



## pandorarose

Mulberrygal said:


> I totally agree about the gold/silver charms. There aren't that many I like that they have at the moment. I got a couple in the sale, the swans were half price but I was so unimpressed, even at that price that I sent it back.  I've only just started collecting and I love the look of some of the retired ones. I've bought the hand bag and I'm planning on getting the seashell as I live by the seaside. It means buying them on EBay and I'm very wary & careful, I don't want to end up with a fake, hopefully I will be able to recognise a copy but most of them have hallmarks, it's scary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is absolutely beautiful, there are so many I love. It's lovely to see them all together. There are some that I wouldn't have necessarily picked but they look different when they are grouped.


Thank you. This is the beauty of Pandora charms - they just match with each other beautifully.


----------



## pandorarose

My new rose gold bracelet. With a few two tone charms one though.


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> I have stopped tinkering with my Two Tone, am happy with the way it is now! I decided to put the Tree charm on it as opposed to the Dashing Thru the Snow Charm, that ended up looking too bulky. Unless i find an older two tone retired charm at an outlet near me, i consider my Two Tone bracelet finished. I love that every charm i have on my Two Tone is either the same all around or has an detail on every side of it, while still representing an important part of my life. Just wanted to share my completed bracelet with all of you



Another fabulous two-tone, absolutely love it. I think the Murano spacer goes beautifully, lots more ideas here for me. I love the Muranos, they add such a different texture and lots of colour. I've been lusting after the the pink hearts for awhile.


----------



## Mulberrygal

cindygenit said:


> I am absolutely dying to get some Valentine charms! I have some charms already on my valentine theme bracelet - can you ladies give me some suggestions on what to add to it please?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3241311
> View attachment 3241312



So glad you've added a picture of the Oxy.  I've been debating weather to get one. I have a black leather bracelet and don't feel it's quite right. I tried the Oxidised on in the shop with my charms from the black leather and loved it. I've also got pink charms on my silver bracelet so think I could create a few different combos, like someone said it looks great with pink. 

I'm just a little concerned that they say the finish doesn't last well.  Do you wear yours regularly, have you had any problems?


----------



## cindygenit

Mulberrygal said:


> So glad you've added a picture of the Oxy.  I've been debating weather to get one. I have a black leather bracelet and don't feel it's quite right. I tried the Oxidised on in the shop with my charms from the black leather and loved it. I've also got pink charms on my silver bracelet so think I could create a few different combos, like someone said it looks great with pink.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a little concerned that they say the finish doesn't last well.  Do you wear yours regularly, have you had any problems?




 Wear mine regularly but I haven't seen any discolouration yet. My cousin owns one too and she has had it for three years and it is just now showing a bit of fading [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Wildflower

pandorarose said:


> My new rose gold bracelet. With a few two tone charms one though.



So pretty!! I love the rose gold. I'm trying to figure out what to put on mine.


----------



## pandorarose

Wildflower said:


> So pretty!! I love the rose gold. I'm trying to figure out what to put on mine.


Thank you Wildflower. I am going to go for those sparkly rose god ones coz I really want a shining sparkly bracelet this time.


----------



## Wildflower

Here is my bracelet. I love symmetrical.  Still working on this and will eventually bump my older charms to a different bracelet. I'd like to stay with the silver, rose and teal theme on this one.


----------



## Wildflower

pandorarose said:


> Thank you Wildflower. I am going to go for those sparkly rose god ones coz I really want a shining sparkly bracelet this time.



I was trying to stay away from sparkly for my first bracelet but it's hard to do! I hope they come out with more of the rose -- and soon!


----------



## rose10

cindygenit said:


> So pretty! I love it [emoji8]



Thank You Cingygenit! It took me 2 yeras to do it, will focus now on my Silver Bracelet and then i think that will be it!


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> Another fabulous two-tone, absolutely love it. I think the Murano spacer goes beautifully, lots more ideas here for me. I love the Muranos, they add such a different texture and lots of colour. I've been lusting after the the pink hearts for awhile.



Thank You Mulberrygal! I too love muranos on a bracelet, i feel they do add color and whimsy to a bracelet, my Silver one will have three muranos, just not sure what the third one will be yet!


----------



## pandorarose

Wildflower said:


> Here is my bracelet. I love symmetrical.  Still working on this and will eventually bump my older charms to a different bracelet. I'd like to stay with the silver, rose and teal theme on this one.


Loving it very much! Such a pretty bracelet!


----------



## rose10

Ok I Lied! NOW, I am done tinkering with my bracelet. Long ago, I had shown interest in the two tone Tree of Life charm, to my surprise yesterday my hubby was in the mall (after a long hiatus!) and he not only remembered what charm i was interested in months ago but actually checked it out all by himself at Pandora and decided to get it for me( he liked it too), just because! It was such a sweet gesture! So, am moving my Tree charm onto my Silver bracelet and permanentely placing the Tree of Life charm on my Two Tone. And am now HONESTLY done with my Two Tone bracelet, just gonna enjoy it. I will post one last pic and then quit spamming this thread!


----------



## Mulberrygal

cindygenit said:


> Wear mine regularly but I haven't seen any discolouration yet. My cousin owns one too and she has had it for three years and it is just now showing a bit of fading [emoji106]&#127995;



Thats good to know, Ive ordered one and managed to use a prom code


----------



## Mulberrygal

Please can I have your opinions. I cant decide which to have at the center of my black leather bracelet. Its soon to be replaced by an Oxy and I think I will wear the leather plain just stacked with it. I've also got a few other options for stacking. 

DH bought me the black heart which I love but I'm not sure if I like it between the two black spacers. I've got the Orchid on sale or return, love the look of it but don't really want to pay out for another charm or not use one one that was a gift.

Which do you prefer with the bracelet,or does anyone have any other ideas, Orchid or black heart


----------



## Mulberrygal

Or maybe the black heart looks better with the white/black cherry spacers next to it? The heart works well in the center as its a clip and doesn't move around.

I cant quite get it to come together ullhair:


----------



## LizO...

Mulberrygal said:


> Or maybe the black heart looks better with the white/black cherry spacers next to it? The heart works well in the center as its a clip and doesn't move around.
> 
> I cant quite get it to come together ullhair:



I really like this combination.
With the white muranos the heart is very well framed.


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> Ok I Lied! NOW, I am done tinkering with my bracelet. Long ago, I had shown interest in the two tone Tree of Life charm, to my surprise yesterday my hubby was in the mall (after a long hiatus!) and he not only remembered what charm i was interested in months ago but actually checked it out all by himself at Pandora and decided to get it for me( he liked it too), just because! It was such a sweet gesture! So, am moving my Tree charm onto my Silver bracelet and permanentely placing the Tree of Life charm on my Two Tone. And am now HONESTLY done with my Two Tone bracelet, just gonna enjoy it. I will post one last pic and then quit spamming this thread!



It's lovely, I've just ordered the tree of life charm  for my silver& gold and inspired by yours also going to try out the Murano white/yellow spacer. 

I love the murano glass charms, they look so lovely just haven't been sure what to put with gold/silver. 

Ive also been wondering which safety chain would look best in the future,  was there a particular reason you choose the silver. I'm thinking that's quite a good idea as I could wear it on my silver or gold & silver.


----------



## Mulberrygal

LizO... said:


> I really like this combination.
> With the white muranos the heart is very well framed.



Thanks Liz, I'm definitely warming to the look.


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> It's lovely, I've just ordered the tree of life charm  for my silver& gold and inspired by yours also going to try out the Murano white/yellow spacer.
> 
> I love the murano glass charms, they look so lovely just haven't been sure what to put with gold/silver.
> 
> Ive also been wondering which safety chain would look best in the future,  was there a particular reason you choose the silver. I'm thinking that's quite a good idea as I could wear it on my silver or gold & silver.



Thank You!  Yay, charm twins! I LOVE the Tree of Life Charm, initially thought it might look too small or dainty, but it's fits right! 

The Field of Daisies Murano is a great charm, very neutral and will go with a lot, plus to add some more neutral color to the bracelet you could look at the petite facets?

I really like the Two Tone Safety Chain, however, i just don't love it. I find the gold hearts on it to be on the thinner side than what i would have liked. And i can't seem to get past that...I love the Love Connection Silver Safety Chain with the puffy hearts, and i find it brings out my Gold Clasp more on my bracelet, sets a nice contrast to it!

I really like the Black Heart dangle/clip on your bracelet, and i think both arrangements with the heart look lovely, i wouldn't do the orchid with this particular combination, i think the black and white floral theme looks lovely!  Keep us posted on your Two Tone, it's always a treat to see what others come up with as their bracelet design.


----------



## Crystalina

Mulberrygal said:


> Please can I have your opinions. I cant decide which to have at the center of my black leather bracelet. Its soon to be replaced by an Oxy and I think I will wear the leather plain just stacked with it. I've also got a few other options for stacking.
> 
> 
> 
> DH bought me the black heart which I love but I'm not sure if I like it between the two black spacers. I've got the Orchid on sale or return, love the look of it but don't really want to pay out for another charm or not use one one that was a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Which do you prefer with the bracelet,or does anyone have any other ideas, Orchid or black heart







This is the combo that looks the best, IMO.


----------



## Kalos

Mulberrygal said:


> Please can I have your opinions. I cant decide which to have at the center of my black leather bracelet. Its soon to be replaced by an Oxy and I think I will wear the leather plain just stacked with it. I've also got a few other options for stacking.
> 
> 
> 
> DH bought me the black heart which I love but I'm not sure if I like it between the two black spacers. I've got the Orchid on sale or return, love the look of it but don't really want to pay out for another charm or not use one one that was a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Which do you prefer with the bracelet,or does anyone have any other ideas, Orchid or black heart




I like the first pic with the pink orchid.


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> Please can I have your opinions. I cant decide which to have at the center of my black leather bracelet. Its soon to be replaced by an Oxy and I think I will wear the leather plain just stacked with it. I've also got a few other options for stacking.
> 
> DH bought me the black heart which I love but I'm not sure if I like it between the two black spacers. I've got the Orchid on sale or return, love the look of it but don't really want to pay out for another charm or not use one one that was a gift.
> 
> Which do you prefer with the bracelet,or does anyone have any other ideas, Orchid or black heart



The first one with the orchid. I think the fushia with a bit of sparkle looks great against the black muranos. In fact that whole stack looks lovely.

Having said that, the black heart looks great for a more understated look. Can't you keep both?


----------



## cindygenit

Crystalina said:


> View attachment 3244180
> 
> 
> This is the combo that looks the best, IMO.




I agree!


----------



## Aprilshack

Has anyone in the uk bought any rings from uk eBay sellers pinktradersltd or  pink-rings? I am wondering about the authenticity of two rings & if anyone has had any dealings with them.Thanks.


----------



## alice87

agpthng said:


> I love seeing how everyone puts their bracelets together, then I look at mine and think I have too much silver, need more color, but don't think I like the murano beads, I'm just collecting what charms have meaning to me.  For Christmas, my oldest son actually bought me a charm - Cheers charm and I have some Christmas and Birthday money to spend, what to get what to get off of my Pandora Wish List.


I like your flower spacers? What is it? I don't remember Pandora had those.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Has anyone got this GOLDEN FACETED MURANO CHARM
No.791629. 

http://www.pandora.net/en-gb/explore/products/charms/791629

Could anyone post some pics, I'd love to see it on a bracelet, just thought it may go well with two tone & gold.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Aprilshack said:


> Has anyone in the uk bought any rings from uk eBay sellers pinktradersltd or  pink-rings? I am wondering about the authenticity of two rings & if anyone has had any dealings with them.Thanks.



I've bought from a few Pandora sellers on EBay but been very, very careful, no way did I want to buy a fake. I've not come across this one but for me I'd steer clear, too many of the same item, doesn't show clear pics of the hallmark and has one negative feedback saying they purchased a fake. It only takes one to put me off. I'm not saying they are fake, just the markers I go by. 

The trouble is the fakes are so good now I think a lot of buyers aren't that aware anyway.

I've started taking my items into Pandora to be cleaned and I usually message the seller saying that, which has made a few say they can't vouch for authenticity.


----------



## Aprilshack

Thanks, but I have already bought one before Xmas, the alluring brilliant princess ring & waiting for a droplets ring.The brilliant princess, the stones aren't crystal clear.The ring itself is seems fine.


----------



## Mulberrygal

CrystTalina said:


> Awww, thank you, Wildflower! [emoji172]
> 
> I am attaching an updated photo with all my charms.  As you can see, I don't really go for symmetry. I buy the charms I love, that I think look pretty or have meaning for me.
> 
> One of my favorites is the two-tone apple. I'm a teacher and some moms started this bracelet for me at the end of the school year in June. That was the charm they put on it and I've been addicted ever since!
> 
> Since then, I have collected anything that catches my eye. My VERY VERY favorites that I LOVE are the majestic swan, the divine angel & the "love" clip, all gifts from my husband![emoji175]  I can stare at those all day long!
> 
> I think I might add the white looking glass Murano to the third part of my bracelet. I'd also like to get "Galaxy" in Pandora rose.
> 
> ]



This looks really lovely,the Swan us absolutely stunning. What a wonderful present from the Moms!  I've been looking thru trying to find some pics of the rose gold mixed with yellow gold & silver. 

I've got a surplus of charms at the moment and trying to decide which bracelet to get. DH has promised the yellow gold/silver for my birthday so I've got to be good and wait. Its also too much of a luxury to lash out on myself. 

I think your bracelet has decided me. I just adore the white daisy in rose. I'm off to the shop tomorrow and going to take my charms with me, gosh they're gonna love me when I start trying them all out on different bracelets.


----------



## paula3boys

Mulberrygal said:


> Has anyone got this GOLDEN FACETED MURANO CHARM
> 
> No.791629.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pandora.net/en-gb/explore/products/charms/791629
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone post some pics, I'd love to see it on a bracelet, just thought it may go well with two tone & gold.




I have this ochre one and it is pretty. I don't have pics. Try google images


----------



## Mulberrygal

paula3boys said:


> I have this ochre one and it is pretty. I don't have pics. Try google images



Ooooh would love to see a pic, what charms do you have around it. I've tried googling but it's all disappointing. I was hoping to see what it looked like on a bracelet with other charms.


----------



## lepasion

Hi jst wanna ask if pandorasmore.com a legit site for pandora items?


----------



## Melora24

lepasion said:


> Hi jst wanna ask if pandorasmore.com a legit site for pandora items?



I wouldn't try them.


----------



## Apelila

It's been a good hot minute since I visited the thread today I will post my lovely pandora&#128525;


----------



## Apelila

More pictures&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#128154;&#128155;


----------



## Apelila

Thank you for letting me share&#128536;&#10084;&#65039;&#128536;&#10084;&#65039;&#128536;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mulberrygal

Apelila said:


> More pictures&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#128154;&#128155;



Oh just too gorgoues for words, I love pink  it looks great with the gold clasp. I wouldn't have thought to have mixed them, that's why it's so great looking at how others put their bracelets together.

I wish there were a thread for putting pictures only, " no chatting" like we have in the handbag section.


----------



## emchhardy

^ I love that Hula girl charm.  I wish they still had that available.


----------



## pbnjam

Apelila said:


> More pictures[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji172][emoji169]




Wow just beautiful! Love the combination of charms you put together.


----------



## Apelila

pbnjam said:


> Wow just beautiful! Love the combination of charms you put together.


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh just too gorgoues for words, I love pink  it looks great with the gold clasp. I wouldn't have thought to have mixed them, that's why it's so great looking at how others put their bracelets together.
> 
> I wish there were a thread for putting pictures only, " no chatting" like we have in the handbag section.


Thank you lovely&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Phillyfan

Please help me Pandora experts! I don't think I touched this bracelet in 2 years. But I love it and want to start wearing it again. I'd like to keep it 2 tone. But should I add muranos or which 2 tone charms do you think would look nice? Thanks!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Has anyone got the  Bouquet Flower Clip Safety Chain. It looks like it's oxidised silver with a small amount of gold. I just thought it looked a little different. 

I'd love to see a picture on the bracelet with charms if anyone has it


----------



## Mulberrygal

Phillyfan said:


> View attachment 3251172
> 
> 
> Please help me Pandora experts! I don't think I touched this bracelet in 2 years. But I love it and want to start wearing it again. I'd like to keep it 2 tone. But should I add muranos or which 2 tone charms do you think would look nice? Thanks!



It's gorgeous, far to lovely not to wear and the two tone are so expensive now  I'd definitely add a couple of spacers. If you like pink, the pink hearts with gold heart would add some more colour to yours. 

I adore the Murano ones, I think they break up the look of the charms and the different shape looks really attractive. I fell in love with the daisy one that Rose 10 has on hers and have just purchased one. I like it so much I've ordered another, they look perfect with the two tone IMO, very neutral. 

My picture's not that great, my two tone is a work in progress as I've not actually got the bracelet yet. I'll add a better picture when the other spacer arrives but have a look back to page 112 and see Rose10s.


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks so much! It is beautiful. Is that called "field of daisies" and $45? I will try to buy 2 of them this week. I love daisies and that will be great on mine. Which spacers do you think will look nice?


----------



## ScottyGal

Changed my charms around a bit:


----------



## Mulberrygal

Phillyfan said:


> Thanks so much! It is beautiful. Is that called "field of daisies" and $45? I will try to buy 2 of them this week. I love daisies and that will be great on mine. Which spacers do you think will look nice?



Yes "field of daisies" they are lovely. I'm in the UK so our prices are in £. I like the abundance of love charm which also comes in pink. 

I think I'd add the two daisy ones and go from there, post a picture when you've got them. Maybe a dangly charm in the middle or another spacer?


----------



## cindygenit

Mulberrygal said:


> Has anyone got the  Bouquet Flower Clip Safety Chain. It looks like it's oxidised silver with a small amount of gold. I just thought it looked a little different.
> 
> I'd love to see a picture on the bracelet with charms if anyone has it




I have this one! I love it but it's quite pricey [emoji28]


----------



## Mulberrygal

cindygenit said:


> I have this one! I love it but it's quite pricey [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3252622



Oh it looks gorgeous on your bracelet, I want it more now.   thanks so much for posting the pic. I wasn't sure before but it looks really pretty and quite different to the other types.


----------



## Mulberrygal

cindygenit said:


> I have this one! I love it but it's quite pricey [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3252622




I've just ordered it, can't wait for it to arrive now.  It looks like your Pandora is based on travel, I also have the Gondola, Eiffel Tower & Colosseum. I've never seen the windmill before, it's lovely. Is one a cathedral? I've not come across that either...............I'll have to stop looking on here, it's so tempting. Pandora is very moreish


----------



## cindygenit

Mulberrygal said:


> I've just ordered it, can't wait for it to arrive now.  It looks like your Pandora is based on travel, I also have the Gondola, Eiffel Tower & Colosseum. I've never seen the windmill before, it's lovely. Is one a cathedral? I've not come across that either...............I'll have to stop looking on here, it's so tempting. Pandora is very moreish




Hi Mulberrygal 

I got the windmill in Europe (Amsterdam to be precise) as I was going travelling with my fam. Most of the travel charms I bought on that trip. The cathedral is to represent La Sagrada Familia in Barcelona


----------



## Mulberrygal

Just got my  Oxy bracelet, really pleased with it. I purchased it to wear instead of my black leather but I've just put my pink charms on it and really like the look.

I need to have a fiddle around and get the right order and poor Kiwi is round the wrong way and Colosseum still needs to go on.


----------



## pandorarose

Mulberrygal said:


> It's gorgeous, far to lovely not to wear and the two tone are so expensive now  I'd definitely add a couple of spacers. If you like pink, the pink hearts with gold heart would add some more colour to yours.
> 
> I adore the Murano ones, I think they break up the look of the charms and the different shape looks really attractive. I fell in love with the daisy one that Rose 10 has on hers and have just purchased one. I like it so much I've ordered another, they look perfect with the two tone IMO, very neutral.
> 
> My picture's not that great, my two tone is a work in progress as I've not actually got the bracelet yet. I'll add a better picture when the other spacer arrives but have a look back to page 112 and see Rose10s.




I love your bracelet!


----------



## Phillyfan

I purchased 2 field of daisies and they are quite lovely. However I did not buy the two-tone spacers as I think they were very pricey for teeny size. I think I will be finished with this bracelet now because I'm afraid it might become too heavy if I fill it. On to the next one!


----------



## Tonks.13

Mulberrygal said:


> Has anyone got this GOLDEN FACETED MURANO CHARM
> No.791629.
> 
> http://www.pandora.net/en-gb/explore/products/charms/791629
> 
> Could anyone post some pics, I'd love to see it on a bracelet, just thought it may go well with two tone & gold.



Here you go


----------



## Mulberrygal

Tonks.13 said:


> Here you go



Oh thank you Tonks, they look gorgoues, so does your bracelet. The spacers are lighter than I was expecting and pick out the gold colour in your two tone heart and other charms perfectly. You also have so many other beautiful charms I've not seen.

I wish I'd started buying Pandora sooner, there are so many redundant charms I like, the prices have rocketed too, the two tone and gold prices are ridiculous for the amount of gold you are getting.

I'm off to get a couple of those Murano spacers whilst I can


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> I have stopped tinkering with my Two Tone, am happy with the way it is now! I decided to put the Tree charm on it as opposed to the Dashing Thru the Snow Charm, that ended up looking too bulky. Unless i find an older two tone retired charm at an outlet near me, i consider my Two Tone bracelet finished. I love that every charm i have on my Two Tone is either the same all around or has an detail on every side of it, while still representing an important part of my life. Just wanted to share my completed bracelet with all of you



Rose 10 I've just purchased the Bouquet safety chain and I really love it but I've noticed your heart one goes right up to the edge of the clasp. I've got 3 threads showing either side like this pic. I'm not sure I like it, such a big gap. Does your chain have a clip each end, or is it a screw, maybe that's how it attaches nearer the clasp.  I feel I'm missing precious room where I could fit another couple of charms in


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> Rose 10 I've just purchased the Bouquet safety chain and I really love it but I've noticed your heart one goes right up to the edge of the clasp. I've got 3 threads showing either side like this pic. I'm not sure I like it, such a big gap. Does your chain have a clip each end, or is it a screw, maybe that's how it attaches nearer the clasp.  I feel I'm missing precious room where I could fit another couple of charms in



Hi! Mine screws on, that's how it is able to cover the ends, this style that you have will attach to the main part of the bracelet exposing the threads. I like the ones that screw on, leaves room for another charm or so


----------



## Sabrina K.

You can tell that I am an animal lover


----------



## paula3boys

My collection of rings


----------



## Pandoortje

Mulberrygal said:


> Rose 10 I've just purchased the Bouquet safety chain and I really love it but I've noticed your heart one goes right up to the edge of the clasp. I've got 3 threads showing either side like this pic. I'm not sure I like it, such a big gap. Does your chain have a clip each end, or is it a screw, maybe that's how it attaches nearer the clasp.  I feel I'm missing precious room where I could fit another couple of charms in



You can put an openworks charm at the end of the bracelet (the first charm that goes on the bracelet), to cover the thread there. And I simply screw a charm on next to the second clip of the savetychain. You have to be carefull when you put the bracelet on or off but it looks like I want it to look


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> Hi! Mine screws on, that's how it is able to cover the ends, this style that you have will attach to the main part of the bracelet exposing the threads. I like the ones that screw on, leaves room for another charm or so



Thanks, that's very helpful, I didn't realise they attached differently. I've got a 19cms bracelet but can't get that many charms on it at the moment as it becomes too tight. Lol I've far more charms than I can fit on my bracelets & desperately want them to stretch. 

I went back to store but they still say 19 is right for me and when I tried on a 20 they think it will catch on everything. If it's only going to stretch about 1cm I can't see that's it's going to make that much difference. 




Pandoortje said:


> You can put an openworks charm at the end of the bracelet (the first charm that goes on the bracelet), to cover the thread there. And I simply screw a charm on next to the second clip of the savetychain. You have to be carefull when you put the bracelet on or off but it looks like I want it to look



Oh thanks, that's a great idea, I'll have a go before I decide to return it or not. I do find it difficult to do up the clasp myself  but it's worth a go. It's quite an expensive safety chain not to be happy with. I still can't help think the two tone are terribly overpriced for the couple if little dots of gold.


----------



## Pandoortje

I agree, they are expensive so you have to be sure you want it or else you can make a better choice. Let us know what you decide !


----------



## Mulberrygal

Pandoortje said:


> I agree, they are expensive so you have to be sure you want it or else you can make a better choice. Let us know what you decide !




Oh Wow, I love it to bits now. I've actually turned it round and made a feature of the clasp and it's made it more comfortable to wear. I've not put any more charms on yet though.

I'd seen the pink hearts charm in store but wasn't that taken with it when it arrived. Now I think it's perfect next to the clasp and safety chain. 

Thank you Pandoortje  really pleased with the result.


----------



## Pandoortje

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh Wow, I love it to bits now. I've actually turned it round and made a feature of the clasp and it's made it more comfortable to wear. I've not put any more charms on yet though.
> 
> I'd seen the pink hearts charm in store but wasn't that taken with it when it arrived. Now I think it's perfect next to the clasp and safety chain.
> 
> Thank you Pandoortje  really pleased with the result.



This is so pretty! I love it! I love how the clasp and savetychain are the center of attention now. Well done!


----------



## coivcte

Wearing blue but not feeling blue....


----------



## Melora24

paula3boys said:


> My collection of rings
> View attachment 3256833
> 
> View attachment 3256834
> 
> View attachment 3256835
> 
> View attachment 3256836
> 
> View attachment 3256837
> 
> View attachment 3256838
> 
> View attachment 3256839



OMG I love it!
The 2-tone collection you have is amazing!


----------



## pinksandreds

I really like the pave barrel clasp.  I'm excited for the upcoming matching clips!


----------



## paula3boys

Melora24 said:


> OMG I love it!
> The 2-tone collection you have is amazing!




Thank you! I have another on the way that is only sold outside the US. Love two tones most


----------



## Melora24

paula3boys said:


> Thank you! I have another on the way that is only sold outside the US. Love two tones most



I know! They can be pricey, but they are beautiful!
I've tried to look for the peacock two tones, but I could only find it in UK, not in the US. Where did you get it?

I got a chance to buy one of the rings with a diamond, but it was really tiny compared to my silver bands, so I went with a purple ring instead.


----------



## alice87

I like the new limited edition clips from the $180 set, that come with a bag. Anyone has information is clips are going to be available by itself? I am not really interested in any parts of this set.


----------



## paula3boys

Melora24 said:


> I know! They can be pricey, but they are beautiful!
> I've tried to look for the peacock two tones, but I could only find it in UK, not in the US. Where did you get it?
> 
> I got a chance to buy one of the rings with a diamond, but it was really tiny compared to my silver bands, so I went with a purple ring instead.




Someone in UK got it for me and mailed to me. Nice rings. They're my first Pandora love. They're addicting, especially when they had the buy two get one free promos last year


----------



## Bambieee

Passed through my local mall today and purchased these to wear on Valentine's Day [emoji5]&#65039; my second item from Pandora [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lifestylekitty

Bambieee said:


> Passed through my local mall today and purchased these to wear on Valentine's Day [emoji5]&#65039; my second item from Pandora [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260814


This is so lovely!


----------



## lifestylekitty

pinksandreds said:


> I really like the pave barrel clasp.  I'm excited for the upcoming matching clips!


Cute bracelet! I love the heart


----------



## Bambieee

lifestylekitty said:


> This is so lovely!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## pandorarose

Bambieee said:


> Passed through my local mall today and purchased these to wear on Valentine's Day [emoji5]&#65039; my second item from Pandora [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260814




Coincidently these earrings caught my eye when I was looking through the Pandora catalogue for ideas last night. When you are ready, I wonder if you could post some photos of you modeling these beautiful earrings. Congrats. They are beautiful.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Anybody have this?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am curious how these fit. My wrist is 15cm tight when I measure so I'm thinking 16cm???


----------



## Bambieee

pandorarose said:


> Coincidently these earrings caught my eye when I was looking through the Pandora catalogue for ideas last night. When you are ready, I wonder if you could post some photos of you modeling these beautiful earrings. Congrats. They are beautiful.



Sure, I'll do it tonight when I have the chance.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Safety chain help    ullhair:

I'm being really dumb here but how do you successfully screw a safety chain on? Mine comes off the thread then when I try to screw it back on the safety chain is turning and getting caught up all round the bracelet


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> Safety chain help    ullhair:
> 
> I'm being really dumb here but how do you successfully screw a safety chain on? Mine comes off the thread then when I try to screw it back on the safety chain is turning and getting caught up all round the bracelet



Unless your bracelet is full, it will unscrew from the posts at the end of the bracelet and end up on the bracelet itself..the side with the swivel mechanism goes on first, i only started wearing mine with the safety chain once my bracelet was near full for this reason.


----------



## Bambieee

pandorarose said:


> Coincidently these earrings caught my eye when I was looking through the Pandora catalogue for ideas last night. When you are ready, I wonder if you could post some photos of you modeling these beautiful earrings. Congrats. They are beautiful.




Apologies for the wait, I had something very important to do last night. Here you go (excuse my acne)


----------



## Mulberrygal

Help again,

Did the two tone silver bracelet ever come in an oxidised & yellow gold finish?

I've purchased a used one which looks grey, very similar to my Oxy. I thought it just might be dirty/ tarnished but the person I bought it from insists it was like it from new. It's quite old, pre  crown above the o. 

If a pandora bracelet is stored for a longtime will it become really tarnished like this?


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> Help again,
> 
> Did the two tone silver bracelet ever come in an oxidised & yellow gold finish?
> 
> I've purchased a used one which looks grey, very similar to my Oxy. I thought it just might be dirty/ tarnished but the person I bought it from insists it was like it from new. It's quite old, pre  crown above the o.
> 
> If a pandora bracelet is stored for a longtime will it become really tarnished like this?



Yes, Pandora released an icy with a gold clasp. It is lovely but now sadly discontinued. Post a pic so we can see if it's an oxy or tarnished.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Yes, Pandora released an icy with a gold clasp. It is lovely but now sadly discontinued. Post a pic so we can see if it's an oxy or tarnished.



Thanks Dinamit, here's a picture of it between my Oxy and silver bracelet. It's slightly lighter than my Oxy and the colour isn't that even, so it's either Oxy and the finish has worn off slightly or it's very badly tarnished.


----------



## Mulberrygal

This is the picture shown when I purchase it, so it wasn't obvious it was anything other than silver at that time.


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Dinamit, here's a picture of it between my Oxy and silver bracelet. It's slightly lighter than my Oxy and the colour isn't that even, so it's either Oxy and the finish has worn off slightly or it's very badly tarnished.



Hi Mulberrygal, to me it looks like an oxy that's sligtly faded. My oxy (with a silver clasp) looks like that now. Did you think you were purchasing a regular gold clasp pandora bracelet? Personally, I think it looks lovely. I always loved how the gold clasp 'pops' on oxy bracelets.


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> This is the picture shown when I purchase it, so it wasn't obvious it was anything other than silver at that time.


 I just saw this pic and see what you mean. I guess it must feel disappointing as you had clearly expected a different looking bracelet, so how do you feel? I think you have grounds to return it, or is it growing on you?


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> I just saw this pic and see what you mean. I guess it must feel disappointing as you had clearly expected a different looking bracelet, so how do you feel? I think you have grounds to return it, or is it growing on you?



Yes I was expecting a shiny silver, the seller described it as silver, no mention of Oxidised and when it arrived I was horrified  I just thought it was really dirty. She says it's always been that colour and looking into it further I think you right, it's definitely got to be an Oxy.

Lol, now I've got over the shock, it's growing on me. She has said I can return it but it was still quite pricey, so I need to be sure. I've not tried it with any charms, so think its worth seeing what I think about it with some charms on.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Hi Mulberrygal, to me it looks like an oxy that's sligtly faded. My oxy (with a silver clasp) looks like that now. Did you think you were purchasing a regular gold clasp pandora bracelet? Personally, I think it looks lovely. I always loved how the gold clasp 'pops' on oxy bracelets.



Have you worn your oxy much Dinamit, how quickly did it fade?  Be great if you could post a picture? If I keep it my concern is the oxidised effect wearing off. 

The seller said it had be worn about five times which I'm sure isn't true as it's loosened. All my newer bracelets are quite stiff and don't lie flat like this one but that's not a bad thing as I prefer the way it sits on my wrist. 

It's an older bracelet without the crown above the O and I think faded already, unless these weren't so dark.  I don't want to end up a couple of months later with it looking patchy. :censor:


----------



## Mulberrygal

Wow I've just come across a couple of articles on how to reoxidise jewellery with boiled egg yolks, looks easy enough. Has anyone been brave enough to try it, it seems really effective..................hope you don't end up of smelling of bad eggs though  :giggles:

http://jewelrymakingjournal.com/how-to-oxidize-sterling-silver-and-copper-with-boiled-eggs/


http://www.reedsjewelers.com/blog/how-to-re-oxidize-your-silver-pandora-bracelet/


----------



## Tonks.13

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Dinamit, here's a picture of it between my Oxy and silver bracelet. It's slightly lighter than my Oxy and the colour isn't that even, so it's either Oxy and the finish has worn off slightly or it's very badly tarnished.



The exact same thing happened to me. The seller completely denied it was previously oxidized, but there is a difference when silver is tarnished vs professionaly oxidized. i have had good luck removing the oxidization with baking soda and hot water and lots o elbow grease. I have also successfully reoxidized with the egg yolk trick when the oxidization is only a bit faded. I think your bracelet is nice enough to try to reoxidized it. The contrast will be beautiful.


----------



## luckyduckybunny

Sabrina K. said:


> You can tell that I am an animal lover


 This is so cute! Love it so much!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Tonks.13 said:


> The exact same thing happened to me. The seller completely denied it was previously oxidized, but there is a difference when silver is tarnished vs professionaly oxidized. i have had good luck removing the oxidization with baking soda and hot water and lots o elbow grease. I have also successfully reoxidized with the egg yolk trick when the oxidization is only a bit faded. I think your bracelet is nice enough to try to reoxidized it. The contrast will be beautiful.



Good to know someone else has given it a try themselves. Have you still got the bracelet, did the effect last quite awhile?  I'm also planning to find out the cost from Pandora but I know any work takes them about 6-8 weeks   If I keep it I will try to reoxidise myself. I'm a Newbie and relying on the help I get on here 

What annoys me is the seller insists it's only been worn 5 times. It's clearly worn back to silver on the thread that attaches and it's obviously faded. It's also far looser and not firm like my other bracelets that are new and been worn constantly for several weeks  I'm going to take it into Pandora today and see what they think. 

I've now tried it with charms and when full the colour obviously doesn't notice at all. It's also far more comfortable when worn because it has loosened. Pandora still insists I should be wearing a 19cms but I don't get any movement and I like my bracelets moving around.


----------



## Caz71

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71

Has anyone gotten this. Cute necklace. I have the match earrings
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mulberrygal

I've decided to keep the Oxy & gold two tone bracelet.  I've come to an amicable arrangement with the seller  
I really love the way the bracelet has relaxed and not as stiff as my newer bracelets

These are my two tone/gold charms so far, still working on the final look, I'm not actually so keen on the bracelet looking full, maybe because they aren't loose enough for me. I'm still not convinced I need a 19

Pandora have quoted £12 to re oxidise and I think it will show off the contrast beautifully when worn with fewer charms.


----------



## kifana

My lovely blet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji253]


----------



## Maysoon

Beautiful bracelet I love it


----------



## Maysoon

This is my first post, I hope that I will upload the photo correct 
My two tone bracelet


----------



## Maysoon

This is my gold bracelet .


----------



## Mulberrygal

kifana said:


> View attachment 3267523
> 
> 
> My lovely blet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji253]



Oh this is gorgeous. I'm really kicking myself now., I've just return the Gerbera flower pendant charm, I got in the sale.  It looks great in between the two gold spacers. Oh why did I do it


----------



## Mulberrygal

Maysoon said:


> This is my first post, I hope that I will upload the photo correct
> My two tone bracelet



Very lovely, I'm very tempted to make Queen Bee my next purchase.


----------



## Maysoon

Mulberrygal said:


> Very lovely, I'm very tempted to make Queen Bee my next purchase.


Thank you,I like queen bee a lot I got it in gold and in two tone


----------



## alice87

kifana said:


> View attachment 3267523
> 
> 
> My lovely blet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji253]



It is a very cute bracelet, love the oxy/sterling/gold combo in it.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Hi!
I red whole previous thread, previous to previous and this one. I am looking for the inspiration and at first only looked at pictures. Then started to read the tread - it has been nearly a week for me and I covered about two years 

I have one silver and one leather bracelet - and charms to nearly fill up one bracelet. I could not get them to work together and therefore only wear some of them at once. 

I got my first bracelet and charms in Dec.


----------



## AngelaPandora

And another combo


----------



## Crystalina

AngelaPandora said:


> Hi!
> 
> I red whole previous thread, previous to previous and this one. I am looking for the inspiration and at first only looked at pictures. Then started to read the tread - it has been nearly a week for me and I covered about two years
> 
> 
> 
> I have one silver and one leather bracelet - and charms to nearly fill up one bracelet. I could not get them to work together and therefore only wear some of them at once.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my first bracelet and charms in Dec.




I LOOOOOVE this!!! [emoji7][emoji171][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## AngelaPandora

Crystalina said:


> I LOOOOOVE this!!! [emoji7][emoji171][emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you! Then I am on the right track and will stop trying to mix them all together. It could be the turning point for me (my initial plan was to get one full bracelet) but it seems that I have two theames going on here 

I like to select charms that I love but also love when things match together.


----------



## Maysoon

Hi 
Happy Valentin day &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## prityxuzee

Got a retired lady bug today super love [emoji221][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mulberrygal

Maysoon said:


> Thank you,I like queen bee a lot I got it in gold and in two tone



Oh Wow, I didn't know it came in gold. I've just looked on the website but can't see it, is it retired now?


----------



## Maysoon

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh Wow, I didn't know it came in gold. I've just looked on the website but can't see it, is it retired now?


I do not know if it is retired now I got it last May from Dubai , yes it is so beautiful and I really like it, you can see it on my gold bracelet .


----------



## Mulberrygal

Maysoon said:


> Hi
> Happy Valentin day &#10084;&#65039;



Gorgeous, is your enamel heart red? I've only seen it in the Valentines collection in violet. I've been looking for a red one


----------



## Maysoon

Mulberrygal said:


> Gorgeous, is your enamel heart red? I've only seen it in the Valentines collection in violet. I've been looking for a red one


Thanks a lot 
To me it look like dark pink not red .


----------



## AngelaPandora

Maysoon said:


> Thanks a lot
> To me it look like dark pink not red .



Fucsia?


----------



## Maysoon

Yes I think fucsia is the correct word , like this color .


----------



## kifana

Maysoon said:


> This is my first post, I hope that I will upload the photo correct
> 
> My two tone bracelet




I love the two tone blet.yours looks gorgeous [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## kifana

alice87 said:


> It is a very cute bracelet, love the oxy/sterling/gold combo in it.




Thank you.


----------



## Maysoon

kifana said:


> I love the two tone blet.yours looks gorgeous [emoji106]&#127995;


 thanks a lot, I love your bracelet especially that flower pendant charm in the center and those lovely rings &#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Mulberrygal

Maysoon said:


> This is my gold bracelet .



Beautiful, I love the way the pave charms set off the gold. I really shouldn't keep looking on here, I end up wanting more charms


----------



## Maysoon

Hi 
I went yesterday to pandora store and I got four new charms 
1-petals of love charm.
2- love is forever charm 
3- two pink openwork love bonds charm 
What do you think 
I want the open work heart silver charm but it was sold out .


----------



## Maysoon

Mulberrygal said:


> Beautiful, I love the way the pave charms set off the gold. I really shouldn't keep looking on here, I end up wanting more charms


Thanks a lot 
Yes it is an addiction &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## kifana

Maysoon said:


> thanks a lot, I love your bracelet especially that flower pendant charm in the center and those lovely rings [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;



I am sharing my Pandora moments: flowers and leaves charms portray my love towards nature [emoji254][emoji269][emoji268]. Family love charms: for my most precious [emoji178] to the family and kids, the mothers' day charms ( the teddy with love & love in heart ): portray me as a loving mummy and always trying to be better each day for my munchkins. I LOVE YOU [emoji169] engraved charm is for my [emoji169] to my hubby..my graduation cap and books charms symbolised my phd and thesis: inspiring me to work hard to finish my phd so that I can be someone, somewhere that has contribute something to knowledge and the bag with gold clasp charm as a symbol of my handbags collection..the cz (like dimond) dangling spacer portrays my love into diamonds and the solid love dangling in gold portrays that I love gold too [emoji307].. Thats my pandora moments and I am a pandora women [emoji257][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Maysoon

kifana said:


> I am sharing my Pandora moments: flowers and leaves charms portray my love towards nature [emoji254][emoji269][emoji268]. Family love charms: for my most precious [emoji178] to the family and kids, the mothers' day charms ( the teddy with love & love in heart ): portray me as a loving mummy and always trying to be better each day for my munchkins. I LOVE YOU [emoji169] engraved charm is for my [emoji169] to my hubby..my graduation cap and books charms symbolised my phd and thesis: inspiring me to work hard to finish my phd so that I can be someone, somewhere that has contribute something to knowledge and the bag with gold clasp charm as a symbol of my handbags collection..the cz (like dimond) dangling spacer portrays my love into diamonds and the solid love dangling in gold portrays that I love gold too [emoji307].. Thats my pandora moments and I am a pandora women [emoji257][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


the idea behind each charm is so beautiful and that what I like about pandora it is so personal jewelry .


----------



## kifana

Maysoon said:


> the idea behind each charm is so beautiful and that what I like about pandora it is so personal jewelry .




Indeed


----------



## alice87

AngelaPandora said:


> Hi!
> I red whole previous thread, previous to previous and this one. I am looking for the inspiration and at first only looked at pictures. Then started to read the tread - it has been nearly a week for me and I covered about two years
> 
> I have one silver and one leather bracelet - and charms to nearly fill up one bracelet. I could not get them to work together and therefore only wear some of them at once.
> 
> I got my first bracelet and charms in Dec.


They are both pretty. You have and pink color scheme. It calls for 2 bracelets 
My guess is, Pandora is going to have a free bracelet promo in March.
From the way you put it, it looks like you like bigger charms. They typically "need" spacers in between, or bracelet is way too stiff. 
Keep working  on it. And keep us posted.


----------



## agpthng

Is there a special in March for a free bracelet with a purchase of $120?  I thought I read it in a charms addict email.


----------



## mrskolar09

Mora Pandora said there would be one March 31-April 3.  Free silver bracelet with purchase of $100 USD or more.

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2016/01/01/pandora-news-round-up-for-january-2016/

At the bottom of the post, there is a list of upcoming events.


----------



## AngelaPandora

I added my two- toned charms to my blue bracelet (just for now)


----------



## iVALANI

Haven't been here in a while, I see some new names and tons of wonderful bracelets. 
Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## Maysoon

iVALANI said:


> Haven't been here in a while, I see some new names and tons of wonderful bracelets.
> Welcome to all the new members.


Thank you, happy to be her with all of you &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Maysoon

AngelaPandora said:


> I added my two- toned charms to my blue bracelet (just for now)


Love your bracelet, so beautiful esp the infinity charm &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> Haven't been here in a while, I see some new names and tons of wonderful bracelets.
> Welcome to all the new members.



Thank you, I'm totally new to Pandora...........................got hooked just before Christmas. It all started when I was offered a couple of pre loved charms, since then I've got a few more :giggles:  

I'd always resisted looking before as I have a beautiful charm bracelet that I spent many years collecting, plus several other bracelets that I love. The beauty is I now just stack them with my Pandora and they all enhance each other.


----------



## iVALANI

paula3boys said:


> My collection of rings
> View attachment 3256833
> 
> View attachment 3256834
> 
> View attachment 3256835
> 
> View attachment 3256836
> 
> View attachment 3256837
> 
> View attachment 3256838
> 
> View attachment 3256839



Wow!! 



Mulberrygal said:


> Just got my  Oxy bracelet, really pleased with it. I purchased it to wear instead of my black leather but I've just put my pink charms on it and really like the look.
> 
> I need to have a fiddle around and get the right order and poor Kiwi is round the wrong way and Colosseum still needs to go on.



Looks wonderful.  Pink/black is a great combo.
Wow, Colosseum looks huge... I've never seen it in person. I am planning to go to Rome in spring and I thought of getting it as a memory from that trip but it seems to be quite big. I wouldn't want it to stand out so much from my other charms. 



Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you, I'm totally new to Pandora...........................got hooked just before Christmas. It all started when I was offered a couple of pre loved charms, since then I've got a few more :giggles:
> 
> I'd always resisted looking before as I have a beautiful charm bracelet that I spent many years collecting, plus several other bracelets that I love. The beauty is I now just stack them with my Pandora and they all enhance each other.



You can wear Pandora with whatever you like, that's what I do.

The last charm I bought is the hot air balloon, it's been on my wish list since forever... here is how I've been wearing it these days.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Maysoon said:


> Love your bracelet, so beautiful esp the infinity charm &#10084;&#65039;


Thank you - I can see that you also love bigger charms (your valentines day bracelet)

I vill reveal you my secret: Fucsia is so my fave colour! I am over 30 so I am not so bold in wearing hearts and especially pink harts... But maybe I will get a fucsia heart just because of "my colour". I think it vould look nice with my gray leather bracelet... I also consider getting oxy for my silver/pink future bracelet.


----------



## Maysoon

AngelaPandora said:


> Thank you - I can see that you also love bigger charms (your valentines day bracelet)
> 
> I vill reveal you my secret: Fucsia is so my fave colour! I am over 30 so I am not so bold in wearing hearts and especially pink harts... But maybe I will get a fucsia heart just because of "my colour". I think it vould look nice with my gray leather bracelet... I also condider getting oxy for my silver/pink future bracelet.


I am over 30 too &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; And I do not think there is things we should not do or wear b/c of age so beautiful wear what ever you like and get that fucsia heart and enjoy it &#128536;


----------



## xoelle

Hello everyone. Loooong time lurker here! I have a question regarding my oldest Pandora bracelet that's finally bothered me enough to ask you wonderful and knowledgable Pandora lovers. Having not won my bracelet of almost 4 years for the past 2 years or so, I removed all of the charms yesterday and noticed what looks like a kink? The rest of the bracelet is very flexible and soft, except where the clasp is. It just "droops" very suddenly at that angle and I've noticed the snake links are more significantly looser than the other parts of my bracelet. [Picture attached.] Since this is my oldest bracelet, are my paranoid eyes imagining things, and that this is normal? Or did my bracelet develop a kink over the years? It's a 7.1 inch bracelet and I only had 5 charms and the safety chain on that side, 6 in the middle, 5 charms and safety chain on the non-clasp side.

Thanks in advance. I would to share my whole collection with you all in the future when I don't have worry on my mind. If this isn't normal, I fear all of the horror stories of Pandora's customer service and already assuming if they did take it in, it would take months for me to get it back, and all for them to just say "sorry, this is normal wear." &#128533;


----------



## iVALANI

Maysoon said:


> I am over 30 too &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; And I do not think there is things we should not do or wear b/c of age so beautiful wear what ever you like and get that fucsia heart and enjoy it &#128536;



We already had the age appropriate charms discussion once on the thread.
My opinion is still the same, I'm 41 and wear whatever I want/like and will probably do that even when I'm 61.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Our store had V. Day promo: buy for 85 euros and get a gift worth 35. Went there 30 mins befor the closing time ( its the last day of the promotion). They were out of fucsia hearts - so I got the little pink facet instead (and decided to buy oxy to be my second bracelet). There will be no bracelet promo in our local stores. It is so gorgeous with my leather bracelet and pink facet (i will change for the better pic in daylight)


----------



## AngelaPandora

I am puzzeled what to do with my blue one... I got another blue little facets and I have starfish (which I got for summer) but I feel like it is odd in this composition. Should I double some other for symmetrical look? Which one? What do you ladies think?

Mystic pave flower perhaps? Or third blue little facets?


----------



## Crystalina

Maysoon said:


> I am over 30 too [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; And I do not think there is things we should not do or wear b/c of age so beautiful wear what ever you like and get that fucsia heart and enjoy it [emoji8]




You are right!

I've finally come around to realizing that life is short...if you love it, wear it!!!![emoji171][emoji169][emoji175][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Crystalina

Btw, does anyone have the Wild Hearts Murano in real life? 

Hubby is taking me to Pandora today and I'm thinking of picking that charm. Just curious if any of you have it styled on a bracelet.


----------



## Crystalina

My new "Wild Hearts" Murano! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Crystalina

And another one that is taken in brighter light!


----------



## angelicskater16

Just added my 1st Gold Pandora beads!!! It's down hill from here on out...&#128541;


----------



## AngelaPandora

Crystalina said:


> My new "Wild Hearts" Murano! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3273832



Pink looks so good with duotone. The colour "pops" - it also seem like fucsia. This murano is very romantic.


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> My new "Wild Hearts" Murano! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3273832



So pretty.  It isn't available in my country.


----------



## mrskolar09

Crystalina said:


> My new "Wild Hearts" Murano! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3273832




Looks lovely on your bracelet!  
I got that one as part of my Valentine's gift from my DH and kids. 

I've been stalking this thread for months but never shared my bracelet, lol


----------



## xoelle

LovelyLeslie said:


> Hello everyone. Loooong time lurker here! I have a question regarding my oldest Pandora bracelet that's finally bothered me enough to ask you wonderful and knowledgable Pandora lovers. Having not won my bracelet of almost 4 years for the past 2 years or so, I removed all of the charms yesterday and noticed what looks like a kink? The rest of the bracelet is very flexible and soft, except where the clasp is. It just "droops" very suddenly at that angle and I've noticed the snake links are more significantly looser than the other parts of my bracelet. [Picture attached.] Since this is my oldest bracelet, are my paranoid eyes imagining things, and that this is normal? Or did my bracelet develop a kink over the years? It's a 7.1 inch bracelet and I only had 5 charms and the safety chain on that side, 6 in the middle, 5 charms and safety chain on the non-clasp side.
> 
> Thanks in advance. I would to share my whole collection with you all in the future when I don't have worry on my mind. If this isn't normal, I fear all of the horror stories of Pandora's customer service and already assuming if they did take it in, it would take months for me to get it back, and all for them to just say "sorry, this is normal wear." &#128533;


Bump. Any insight on this? I just worries me how it's significantly loose on this section of the bracelet compared to the other parts of it. I'm scared to wear it again because I'm worried the links will break apart. I've had this bracelet since 2013. Does this call for a trip to my local Pandora store to have it looked at?


----------



## AngelaPandora

LovelyLeslie said:


> Bump. Any insight on this? I just worries me how it's significantly loose on this section of the bracelet compared to the other parts of it. I'm scared to wear it again because I'm worried the links will break apart. I've had this bracelet since 2013. Does this call for a trip to my local Pandora store to have it looked at?



It seems that it is bent.


----------



## pandorarose

Maysoon said:


> This is my first post, I hope that I will upload the photo correct
> My two tone bracelet




Beautiful! I have a similar braclet too, just love the look and feel of two tone.


----------



## pandorarose

Bambieee said:


> Apologies for the wait, I had something very important to do last night. Here you go (excuse my acne)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263730
> View attachment 3263732




Thank you Bambieee for the pics! The earings look amazing! Love the look of the them. Enjoy them!


----------



## Maysoon

pandorarose said:


> Beautiful! I have a similar braclet too, just love the look and feel of two tone.


Thanks a lot , yes two tone is so pretty &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## iVALANI

LovelyLeslie said:


> Bump. Any insight on this? I just worries me how it's significantly loose on this section of the bracelet compared to the other parts of it. I'm scared to wear it again because I'm worried the links will break apart. I've had this bracelet since 2013. Does this call for a trip to my local Pandora store to have it looked at?



I would take it with me on my next trip to the Pandora store, definitely.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Found a way how to match electronics with beauty:
Pink and flower in bracelet match picture of the watch. Would be perfect if watch had gray watch strap


----------



## xoelle

Thank you AngelaPandora and iVALANI. Bummer. That's what I was afraid of. But then again, I knew something looked odd. I just needed reassurance from others since none of my friends here collect Pandora. Looks like I'll be off to the Pandora store soon. Also, I think this was a lesson learned for me to occasionally remove all of the charms from my bracelets to make sure I don't have any kinks on my other ones. 



AngelaPandora said:


> Found a way how to match electronics with beauty:
> Pink and flower in bracelet match picture of the watch. Would be perfect if watch had gray watch strap


That looks really cute! I've been lusting over an Apple Watch, but have been holding out for their next version release. I like their white and gold ones.


----------



## Bambieee

pandorarose said:


> Thank you Bambieee for the pics! The earings look amazing! Love the look of the them. Enjoy them!



No problem, thanks! I def am


----------



## prityxuzee

Does anyone know When will be the new mothers day collection will be available in italy? TIA [emoji8]


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> Thank you - I can see that you also love bigger charms (your valentines day bracelet)
> 
> I vill reveal you my secret: Fucsia is so my fave colour! I am over 30 so I am not so bold in wearing hearts and especially pink harts... But maybe I will get a fucsia heart just because of "my colour". I think it vould look nice with my gray leather bracelet... I also consider getting oxy for my silver/pink future bracelet.





Maysoon said:


> I am over 30 too &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; And I do not think there is things we should not do or wear b/c of age so beautiful wear what ever you like and get that fucsia heart and enjoy it &#128536;





iVALANI said:


> We already had the age appropriate charms discussion once on the thread.
> My opinion is sTtill the same, I'm 41 and wear whatever I want/like and will probably do that even when I'm 61.



Oh Lol, I am well older than that and definitely wear what I love the look of. I adore pink, hot pink through to pale, I have pink hearts & purple on my bracelet, I think the Valentines heart is gorgeous but they had sold out when we went into store, so DH just bought the pave heart clasp bracelet, charms to follow  My main passion is handbags, I have pink and other colour bags...................definitely wear what you like, life's too short to be dull


----------



## AngelaPandora

I am done for this month. I will decide later which beads should I double for symmethry.

I am sorry for spamming with the same picture again, this one is in better light and perhaps you can give me some tips, if this ona can be improved by adding additional little blue geometrical facets or mysthical flower pavee charm.


----------



## Lola69

AngelaPandora said:


> I am done for this month. I will decide later which beads should I double for symmethry.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for spamming with the same picture again, this one is in better light and perhaps you can give me some tips, if this ona can be improved by adding additional little blue geometrical facets or mysthical flower pavee charm.




I think more blue would look lovely.


----------



## agpthng

AngelaPandora said:


> I am done for this month. I will decide later which beads should I double for symmethry.
> 
> I am sorry for spamming with the same picture again, this one is in better light and perhaps you can give me some tips, if this ona can be improved by adding additional little blue geometrical facets or mysthical flower pavee charm.


Love your bracelet and the blue charms.  I know now what I need to add to mine.


----------



## iVALANI

AngelaPandora said:


> I am done for this month. I will decide later which beads should I double for symmethry.
> 
> I am sorry for spamming with the same picture again, this one is in better light and perhaps you can give me some tips, if this ona can be improved by adding additional little blue geometrical facets or mysthical flower pavee charm.



You already have one mystical flower right? Hard to tell from the picture...
I would add more blue but not by adding more geometrical facets, identical to the ones you have, I would look elsewhere for more blue. Pandora has some very pretty blue charms to choose form, just refine the search on their website according to the colour. Lots of beauties there.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Lola69 said:


> I think more blue would look lovely.


Thank you for your opinion!





agpthng said:


> Love your bracelet and the blue charms.  I know now what I need to add to mine.



Thank you, I think you should also check-out little pink ones- they are also lovely (I am planning to get some more pink for my other bracelet.





iVALANI said:


> You already have one mystical flower right? Hard to tell from the picture...
> I would add more blue but not by adding more geometrical facets, identical to the ones you have, I would look elsewhere for more blue. Pandora has some very pretty blue charms to choose form, just refine the search on their website according to the colour. Lots of beauties there.


yes- it is right next to radiant hearts.
Thank you for the suggestion.

Would another radiant heart be too "bling"

On the other hand it is all ready so wintery - i could get another radiant heart and place it to the opposite side for the next winter and for this summer get another star fish and take the radiant heart off. I would still need mystical flower to balance the bracelet. 

And after all that I could check out some spacers (then I will know which ones will go with the other charms). I have lot of free soace if I keep replacing, not adding.


----------



## iVALANI

I would then get another mystical flower, for symmetry.
The radiant heart charm is quite striking and pretty, I think it works best on its own.  As a central piece, so to speak.


----------



## xoelle

Here are my 4 bracelets. I also have 2 bangles not pictured (star and dainty bow bangles).

*Top Left:* My baby, my first bracelet I ever received and completed. This one is about my kids. Sadly, this is also the same bracelet I will be sending in to get evaluated for replacement. Sniff sniff.

*Top Right:* My second full bracelet. This one is about my husband and me.

*Bottom Right:* A random, unfinished one. I guess this theme will be dedicated to all things that symbolize me. That, or random charms I own that don't fit anywhere else. 

*Bottome Left:* My second baby. My family loves Disneyland. I'm usually not a fan of dangles but these ones symbolize the RunDisney events I've also participated in.

Thanks for letting me share. I felt the need to take pictures of most of my Pandora collection tonight (explains the bad lighting) since they will be temporarily broken apart.


----------



## Sabrina K.

My beloved bracelet  &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Sabrina K.

And my completed V day bracelet &#128522;


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> I would then get another mystical flower, for symmetry.
> 
> The radiant heart charm is quite striking and pretty, I think it works best on its own.  As a central piece, so to speak.




I totally agree! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## agpthng

mrskolar09 said:


> Mora Pandora said there would be one March 31-April 3.  Free silver bracelet with purchase of $100 USD or more.
> 
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2016/01/01/pandora-news-round-up-for-january-2016/
> 
> At the bottom of the post, there is a list of upcoming events.



Thank you!  Now to be paitient till the end of March so I can cash in my birthday(November) and Christmas, and valentines money


----------



## Irismay

Hello everyone, beautiful bracelets, new to the forum and new to this Pandora addiction seriously can't stop thinking what charm I need next!! My bracelet is a two tone one, my next charms on the wish list are the two tone dragonflies, This is the bracelet so far it's a bit slow going.. I'm proberly the most impatient woman on the planet so it's almost killing me waiting &#128514; Will get there in the end!


----------



## paula3boys

Irismay said:


> Hello everyone, beautiful bracelets, new to the forum and new to this Pandora addiction seriously can't stop thinking what charm I need next!! My bracelet is a two tone one, my next charms on the wish list are the two tone dragonflies, This is the bracelet so far it's a bit slow going.. I'm proberly the most impatient woman on the planet so it's almost killing me waiting [emoji23] Will get there in the end!




Beautiful


----------



## Irismay

paula3boys said:


> Beautiful


thank you  what colours if i were to pick one would go? im thinking sky blue but im not sure


----------



## paula3boys

Irismay said:


> thank you  what colours if i were to pick one would go? im thinking sky blue but im not sure




Sky blue would look really pretty


----------



## Irismay

Yeah think so, there all so nice it's so hard to pick wish I could buy them all &#9786;&#65039; Dragonflies are next on my list, I have 2 apples on there I would like to get engraved I'm not sure if Pandora do this have to find out ... Counting down the days till I'm in the shop again &#128514; ... Just over a week to go


----------



## iVALANI

Irismay said:


> thank you  what colours if i were to pick one would go? im thinking sky blue but im not sure



I would go for something bolder (purple, dark blue...) but I like bolder colours.
I love all the bracelets from the last two pages.


----------



## xoelle

Irismay said:


> thank you  what colours if i were to pick one would go? im thinking sky blue but im not sure


The pink ribbon with your bracelet looks like a nice complementing color too.


You guys are seriously having me consider symmetry/identical charms on either side, and muranos for my next bracelet.


----------



## iVALANI

I'm not a fan of exact symmetry (identical charms on both sides), I only have two openwork identical charms, two identical muranos and two identical spacers. I prefer charms which are similar or have the same colour and/or theme. There are so so many Pandora charms, it always seems a shame not to make the most of that versatility by buying the exact same charms.


----------



## Irismay

iVALANI said:


> I'm not a fan of exact symmetry (identical charms on both sides), I only have two openwork identical charms, two identical muranos and two identical spacers. I prefer charms which are similar or have the same colour and/or theme. There are so so many Pandora charms, it always seems a shame not to make the most of that versatility by buying the exact same charms.


yes i was thinking pink too I cant decide... started of with the symmetry but your right there are so many other charms might of been a mistake, I may have to start another one I already know its going to be dark blue  honestly didn't have a clue which ones to put together im new to  pandora just as well I didn't get into it before id be totally broke  love all the bracelets there so pretty needed to find likeminded people to talk about this obsession  think I might be driving my family mad.


----------



## Irismay

I'm moving the two apple's outward, going to put the dragonflies in the middle, I like the mother of pearl hearts so they may go on, its all new this is my first bracelet just see how it turns out with a bit of help I may get it right  I keep you updated on the progress, I have a pandora jewellery box just starting to slowly fill it


----------



## Irismay

Here is the jewellery box can't seem to get the photo to come out the right way round


----------



## Irismay

sorry i've just wrote about 4 in a row!! but does anyone know if pandora will bring out anymore gold murano's? I know they discontinued a lot of them, its a shame might of liked to get some of those not sure how regularly they bring them out or if they will again I hope so


----------



## AngelaPandora

Irismay said:


> Hello everyone, beautiful bracelets, new to the forum and new to this Pandora addiction seriously can't stop thinking what charm I need next!! My bracelet is a two tone one, my next charms on the wish list are the two tone dragonflies, This is the bracelet so far it's a bit slow going.. I'm proberly the most impatient woman on the planet so it's almost killing me waiting &#128514; Will get there in the end!


Wow! It looks amazing already


----------



## AngelaPandora

iVALANI said:


> I would then get another mystical flower, for symmetry.
> The radiant heart charm is quite striking and pretty, I think it works best on its own.  As a central piece, so to speak.





Crystalina said:


> I totally agree! [emoji106]&#127995;


Thank you for your input. I can not buy another untill next month, but I did receive one as a late present for V. Day. I also figured out how I could arrange my older charms that I previously devided between two bracelets. So for now I have my first bracelet almost full and it looks like this:
(I will add one mystical flower next to radiant hearts, add few spacers to the middle to fill the free space and swap the two- tone charms next to clipsvin the 2. And 3. section.


----------



## Irismay

AngelaPandora said:


> Wow! It looks amazing already


thank you so much  i've been collecting since December after my husband brought me a pandora bracelet in September while we were on holiday in Greece... starting to think he may of regretted that lol serious pandora madness


----------



## Irismay

AngelaPandora said:


> Thank you for your input. I can not buy another untill next month, but I did receive one as a late present for V. Day. I also figured out how I could arrange my older charms that I previously devided between two bracelets. So for now I have my first bracelet almost full and it looks like this:
> (I will add one mystical flower next to radiant hearts, add few spacers to the middle to fill the free space and swap the two- tone charms next to clipsvin the 2. And 3. section.


The blue looks so nice love your bracelet beautiful, really like that


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sabrina K. said:


> And my completed V day bracelet &#128522;


 
Both your bracelets are gorgeous. I just adore the Valentines heart. My local store doesn't have it in stock and I so want to see what the colour looks like. I'm reluctant to order online until I've seen the colour.


Would you say its the same as the Orchid charm you have on your other bracelet?


----------



## iVALANI

Irismay said:


> Here is the jewellery box can't seem to get the photo to come out the right way round



I love the jewelry box!



AngelaPandora said:


> Thank you for your input. I can not buy another untill next month, but I did receive one as a late present for V. Day. I also figured out how I could arrange my older charms that I previously devided between two bracelets. So for now I have my first bracelet almost full and it looks like this:
> (I will add one mystical flower next to radiant hearts, add few spacers to the middle to fill the free space and swap the two- tone charms next to clipsvin the 2. And 3. section.



Looks wonderful 



Mulberrygal said:


> Both your bracelets are gorgeous. I just adore the Valentines heart. My local store doesn't have it in stock and I so want to see what the colour looks like. I'm reluctant to order online until I've seen the colour.
> 
> 
> Would you say its the same as the Orchid charm you have on your other bracelet?



I have the orchid charm and it is nothing like that one, nothing. Both are enamel but the heart looks sloppily made and like it's made out of plastic. It was one of my favourites from the collection when I saw the promo pics but in reality it turned out to be quite a disappointment. Initially I thought it was made of glass, that would have been cool but no, it's enamel and a cheap looking one at that. Sorry for being so negative but at least wait until there are more real pictures of the charm (instead of the fancy promotional ones) before and if you decide to buy it.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> I love the jewelry box!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> I have the orchid charm and it is nothing like that one, nothing. Both are enamel but the heart looks sloppily made and like it's made out of plastic. It was one of my favourites from the collection when I saw the promo pics but in reality it turned out to be quite a disappointment. Initially I thought it was made of glass, that would have been cool but no, it's enamel and a cheap looking one at that. Sorry for being so negative but at least wait until there are more real pictures of the charm (instead of the fancy promotional ones) before and if you decide to buy it.




Thanks that's very helpful. I think I will try another store and see what I think . I do like the idea of it being super glossy though. Its just the colour I'm not sure about, I loved the picture someone posted on here of their valentines bracelet.


I know the colour has come up before, Pandora describe it as violet and I really want some red charms on my bracelet. I'm wondering if I could get away with the red pave heart mixed with some of the current season valentines.


There's too many to choose from that's the trouble


----------



## xoelle

Irismay said:


> yes i was thinking pink too I cant decide... started of with the symmetry but your right there are so many other charms might of been a mistake, I may have to start another one I already know its going to be dark blue  honestly didn't have a clue which ones to put together im new to  pandora just as well I didn't get into it before id be totally broke  love all the bracelets there so pretty needed to find likeminded people to talk about this obsession  think I might be driving my family mad.


I still have 2 other bracelets to fully complete (my "me" and Disney bracelets) but I'm already planning on getting an oxidated bracelet for the 2 tone lazy daisy clips and bouquet safety chain I have waiting in my drawer. I also want to get the new Disney bracelet coming out next month (the non 2 tone Mickey one) with the Heart of Mickey safety chain. And then when that new 2 tone hearts safety chain comes out, I'm going to want a heart clasp bracelet with that. I think I'm going to knock all of those out minus the new 2 tone safety chain during next month's promo.

I'm still not quite drawn to the traditional style muranos for myself, but I'm really liking all of the faceted ones on everyone's bracelets here. iVALANI is right, there are so many charms out there, which is why I've never thought of getting more than 1 of the same. Other than the clips. I like for my clips to match.

Lol yeah. My husband told me to go find a support group or forum for Pandora lovers alike. I've been trying to get into Pandora Angels on FB and even sent friend requests and messages to its admin. Still waiting.  Amazingly DH has been pretty patient and did a good job of keeping up with and understanding all of my Pandora talk. And getting pieces from my wish list. >


----------



## Irismay

LovelyLeslie said:


> I still have 2 other bracelets to fully complete (my "me" and Disney bracelets) but I'm already planning on getting an oxidated bracelet for the 2 tone lazy daisy clips and bouquet safety chain I have waiting in my drawer. I also want to get the new Disney bracelet coming out next month (the non 2 tone Mickey one) with the Heart of Mickey safety chain. And then when that new 2 tone hearts safety chain comes out, I'm going to want a heart clasp bracelet with that. I think I'm going to knock all of those out minus the new 2 tone safety chain during next month's promo.
> 
> I'm still not quite drawn to the traditional style muranos for myself, but I'm really liking all of the faceted ones on everyone's bracelets here. iVALANI is right, there are so many charms out there, which is why I've never thought of getting more than 1 of the same. Other than the clips. I like for my clips to match.
> 
> Lol yeah. My husband told me to go find a support group or forum for Pandora lovers alike. I've been trying to get into Pandora Angels on FB and even sent friend requests and messages to its admin. Still waiting.  Amazingly DH has been pretty patient and did a good job of keeping up with and understanding all of my Pandora talk. And getting pieces from my wish list. >


thanks ladies I love the box too  theres so many things on my wish list I love the disney bracelets, at first I wasn't quite sure about the murano's WHAT I here you cry !! after about a month I was loving them and see how they really pull the bracelet together, i'm just not sure what colour goes yet with the two tone. 

I'm off the the pandora shop next Wednesday ... counts down the days  try a few bits on Its a little frustrating I cant take it all home with me I can be indecisive, is an addiction this pandora love it though my hubby is not too bad but its great having you peeps to talk about it  and its lovely looking at all the bracelets ive been reading though


----------



## mrsmep

Good morning...I love the enameled charms, but have long resisted the temptation to add them to my collection, fearing that the enamel would wear off. However, I feel my resolve is weakening.  I wear my bracelets daily; however I need to wear gloves (nitrile) and  wash my hands often.  Any thoughts on weather  the enameled charms will hold up with this abuse?


----------



## aerinha

This is my just charms I like bracelet. Teapot is because I do tea for my b-day each year, suitcase for my travels and elephant because I like them and my grandparents used to put 2 hot pink elephant ornaments on their tree each year and first thing I would do each Xmas was locate them


----------



## mariedo22

This is my first pandora bracelet, i had it as a gift for christmas and now i'm addicted!
I want to get a pandora essence to wear with this one! Its a mix of rose gold, silver and royal blue, my favorite color!


----------



## mariedo22

Irismay said:


> Hello everyone, beautiful bracelets, new to the forum and new to this Pandora addiction seriously can't stop thinking what charm I need next!! My bracelet is a two tone one, my next charms on the wish list are the two tone dragonflies, This is the bracelet so far it's a bit slow going.. I'm proberly the most impatient woman on the planet so it's almost killing me waiting &#128514; Will get there in the end!


your bracelet is stunning !


----------



## Irismay

Thank you so much it's a work in progress love the navy blue on your bracelett .... Ever more confused on what colour to go for now


----------



## Irismay

Love the teapot I drink tea all the time too much that would be ideal for me &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Irismay

really like the navy blue even more confused now on what colours to go for


----------



## aerinha

Irismay said:


> Love the teapot I drink tea all the time too much that would be ideal for me &#9786;&#65039;



Thanks . Sadly an hour after I took and posted that pic, the bracelet broke.  I got out of my chair at work and when I returned, the bracelet was hanging off the chair's arm waiting for me to see it.  Appears it broke where the bracelet meets the clasp.


----------



## xoelle

Irismay said:


> really like the navy blue even more confused now on what colours to go for


What about teal?


----------



## xoelle

aerinha said:


> Thanks . Sadly an hour after I took and posted that pic, the bracelet broke.  I got out of my chair at work and when I returned, the bracelet was hanging off the chair's arm waiting for me to see it.  Appears it broke where the bracelet meets the clasp.


Oh no that's horrible! I hope it was faulty and still under warranty. 

I love the teapot too.  I made sure to get it once I heard it was getting retired.


----------



## mrs moulds

I've been lurking in this thread for such a longtime. Finally, I decided to join. My bracelet is very empty, however, I saw so many beautiful beads, my bracelet won't be empty for long.


----------



## Maysoon

Hello ladies 
I start collecting pandora last year , my bracelet and beads all in perfect shap as new and I keep each bracelet in small plastic bag , my question is for the ladies whom having these bracelets for many years dose it look good and shiny now or it look old ? 
Thank you all &#55356;&#57145;


----------



## lifestylekitty

AngelaPandora said:


> Thank you for your input. I can not buy another untill next month, but I did receive one as a late present for V. Day. I also figured out how I could arrange my older charms that I previously devided between two bracelets. So for now I have my first bracelet almost full and it looks like this:
> (I will add one mystical flower next to radiant hearts, add few spacers to the middle to fill the free space and swap the two- tone charms next to clipsvin the 2. And 3. section.


I love this blue theme. I was also considering getting the charm with the stars. Very lovely.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Maysoon said:


> Hello ladies
> I start collecting pandora last year , my bracelet and beads all in perfect shap as new and I keep each bracelet in small plastic bag , my question is for the ladies whom having these bracelets for many years dose it look good and shiny now or it look old ?
> Thank you all &#65533;&#65533;


 
If you don't wear the bracelets often they do seem to tarnish much faster than other sterling jewelry. But if you do wear them regularly (or polish them) they look just as nice years down the road as they do new. The bracelet I wear regularly looks great. The one I tend to keep in the box tends to get heavily tarnished.


----------



## Maysoon

BigPurseSue said:


> If you don't wear the bracelets often they do seem to tarnish much faster than other sterling jewelry. But if you do wear them regularly (or polish them) they look just as nice years down the road as they do new. The bracelet I wear regularly looks great. The one I tend to keep in the box tends to get heavily tarnished.


Thank you very much, what do you think about keeping the bracelet  in a small plastic bag, in my local pandora store I notice that they keep the bracelet and charms in plastic bags so I decided to do the same


----------



## BigPurseSue

Maysoon said:


> Thank you very much, what do you think about keeping the bracelet  in a small plastic bag, in my local pandora store I notice that they keep the bracelet and charms in plastic bags so I decided to do the same


 
That's a good idea. I keep all my other sterling jewelry in plastic bags in an airtight safe and they never tarnish. I keep my Pandora bracelets more accessible in a Pandora box or on a jewelry dish because I wear them often, so I think they tarnish more easily because they are in the air. I have found that those anti-tarnish paper strips don't help any of my jewelry. Nor do the anti-tarnish bags. My mom used to wrap all her sterling in cellophane to keep the air away so it wouldn't tarnish. That seemed to help.


----------



## Maysoon

BigPurseSue said:


> That's a good idea. I keep all my other sterling jewelry in plastic bags in an airtight safe and they never tarnish. I keep my Pandora bracelets more accessible in a Pandora box or on a jewelry dish because I wear them often, so I think they tarnish more easily because they are in the air. I have found that those anti-tarnish paper strips don't help any of my jewelry. Nor do the anti-tarnish bags. My mom used to wrap all her sterling in cellophane to keep the air away so it wouldn't tarnish. That seemed to help.



Great idea, thanks a lot &#127801;


----------



## Irismay

LovelyLeslie said:


> What about teal?


teal would look great with the gold and nice for summer too


----------



## aerinha

LovelyLeslie said:


> Oh no that's horrible! I hope it was faulty and still under warranty.
> 
> I love the teapot too.  I made sure to get it once I heard it was getting retired.



The bracelet was a gift so I have to see what I can do without a receipt.   

The teapot is adorable.


----------



## AngelaPandora

lifestylekitty said:


> I love this blue theme. I was also considering getting the charm with the stars. Very lovely.



Thank you. I buy most of my beads myself, but the stars were a gift ( I also did not choose it, total surprise). That is why it is sobspecial for me.


----------



## iVALANI

mrs moulds said:


> I've been lurking in this thread for such a longtime. Finally, I decided to join. My bracelet is very empty, however, I saw so many beautiful beads, my bracelet won't be empty for long.



Welcome to the thread.



Maysoon said:


> Hello ladies
> I start collecting pandora last year , my bracelet and beads all in perfect shap as new and I keep each bracelet in small plastic bag , my question is for the ladies whom having these bracelets for many years dose it look good and shiny now or it look old ?
> Thank you all &#65533;&#65533;



Silver will tarnish over time but the good thing about silver is that it can be cleaned pretty easily. I don't keep my Pandora bracelets in a separate plastic bag, I don't really pamper it much to be honest, I wear it all the time, sleep with it, etc. The only thing I am careful about is not smashing it on hard surfaces because of the Murano charms. As for cleaning, I clean everything from time to time, usually with the Pandora cleaning cloth or a dish washing liquid.


----------



## Maysoon

iVALANI said:


> Welcome to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Silver will tarnish over time but the good thing about silver is that it can be cleaned pretty easily. I don't keep my Pandora bracelets in a separate plastic bag, I don't really pamper it much to be honest, I wear it all the time, sleep with it, etc. The only thing I am careful about is not smashing it on hard surfaces because of the Murano charms. As for cleaning, I clean everything from time to time, usually with the Pandora cleaning cloth or a dish washing liquid.


Thanks a lot &#127801;


----------



## Mulberrygal

mariedo22 said:


> This is my first pandora bracelet, i had it as a gift for christmas and now i'm addicted!
> I want to get a pandora essence to wear with this one! Its a mix of rose gold, silver and royal blue, my favorite color!





AngelaPandora said:


> Thank you for your input. I can not buy another untill next month, but I did receive one as a late present for V. Day. I also figured out how I could arrange my older charms that I previously devided between two bracelets. So for now I have my first bracelet almost full and it looks like this:
> (I will add one mystical flower next to radiant hearts, add few spacers to the middle to fill the free space and swap the two- tone charms next to clipsvin the 2. And 3. section.



These are both lovely, I've been trying to put a blue themed one together myself and was a bit stumped. These have given me some more ideas, I love the way you have mixed the rose gold & silver in Marieco 

So far I've got two blue vine barrel charms shown below and just managed  to get hold of the blue tendril clips. 

I love the radiant hearts and think it looks gorgeous in the centre. Has anyone got any ideas what else to put with these light blue charms? I really want to go darker and prefer only a few charms on my bracelet.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> These are both lovely, I've been trying to put a blue themed one together myself and was a bit stumped. These have given me some more ideas, I love the way you have mixed the rose gold & silver in Marieco
> 
> So far I've got two blue vine barrel charms shown below and just managed  to get hold of the blue tendril clips.
> 
> I love the radiant hearts and think it looks gorgeous in the centre. Has anyone got any ideas what else to put with these light blue charms? I really want to go darker and prefer only a few charms on my bracelet.



You could try black mystic floral pave - and see if you love the result
http://m.pandora.net/en-us/explore/products/charms/791409cz


----------



## Tonks.13

Maysoon said:


> Hello ladies
> I start collecting pandora last year , my bracelet and beads all in perfect shap as new and I keep each bracelet in small plastic bag , my question is for the ladies whom having these bracelets for many years dose it look good and shiny now or it look old ?
> Thank you all &#65533;&#65533;



I keep most of my pandora and Trollbeads in a shallow Tupperware  with chalk and antitarnish paper strips off to the side. Works great for two years and I haven't even replaced the strips.


----------



## rose10

So, after completing my Two Tone bracelet (pg 113) am now attempting to complete my Silver one. I am also the nut who adds color last to any bracelet, color confuses me, as i try to put something together with color it always looks off to me... So, i am turning towards you all. Below is the bracelet i already have, minus the Sea Glass Murano, i have a $40 store credit and i am getting that murano this weekend, in the following post will attach pics on how i plan on incorporating color( all my pics won't attach in this post).... Cannot get the Cherry Blossom clips or the Lucky Clover outta my head! Does it look too colorful or does it look okay? Elegant? Nice? Meh?

I am going for elegant, not sure i am there yet! I would love to hear your opinions, am a little confused and would welcome any ideas...


----------



## rose10

1st


----------



## rose10

2 nd


----------



## rose10

Last one 

The Love is Forever charm will be actually the Family Forever Charm.


----------



## rose10

One last variation!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Would someone be kind enough to add a picture of the pink rose charm. I can't find any pictures of it on a bracelet, I wondered how big it is compared to the matching rose clip. I've got a white daisy spacer and was disappointed how small it was, hoping this one is bigger


----------



## rose10

Too pink? The pink murano is the Pink Hearts, Pink CZ


----------



## Crystalina

Tonks.13 said:


> I keep most of my pandora and Trollbeads in a shallow Tupperware  with chalk and antitarnish paper strips off to the side. Works great for two years and I haven't even replaced the strips.




Love this idea!!!![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## iVALANI

Tonks.13 said:


> I keep most of my pandora and Trollbeads in a shallow Tupperware  with chalk and antitarnish paper strips off to the side. Works great for two years and I haven't even replaced the strips.



Wow, what a great collection!



rose10 said:


> Too pink? The pink murano is the Pink Hearts, Pink CZ



Rose, I prefer the last one, with more pink.
Btw, pink/black is such a cool combo, a long time ago I saw a pic of a gorgeous Pandora bracelet online, in those colours only, I decided that I would have to try it sometime. Maybe one day.

Regarding the other combinations, with the other murano, why don't you wait for the spring collection to come out? There are going to be 3 new muranos, all of those I think would fit into this theme of yours, especially the one with the flowers.


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> Too pink? The pink murano is the Pink Hearts, Pink CZ



I prefer this combo but I am a big fan of pink. I don't think 3 pink charms is too much in anyway, it balances it out well and the black & pink theme is lovely.


----------



## Maysoon

Tonks.13 said:


> I keep most of my pandora and Trollbeads in a shallow Tupperware  with chalk and antitarnish paper strips off to the side. Works great for two years and I haven't even replaced the strips.


Great idea &#128077;&#127995; thanks a lot .


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Rose, I prefer the last one, with more pink.
> Btw, pink/black is such a cool combo, a long time ago I saw a pic of a gorgeous Pandora bracelet online, in those colours only, I decided that I would have to try it sometime. Maybe one day.
> 
> Regarding the other combinations, with the other murano, why don't you wait for the spring collection to come out? There are going to be 3 new muranos, all of those I think would fit into this theme of yours, especially the one with the flowers.



Thank You iVALANI! I am more partial to the last one too, and i will wait for the new spring muranos, i know there is a flower one coming and  pink and purple glitter ones, will decide then  Thank You!


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> I prefer this combo but I am a big fan of pink. I don't think 3 pink charms is too much in anyway, it balances it out well and the black & pink theme is lovely.



Thank You! I am more partial to the this combination too! Gonna wait for the Spring release to decide on what Murano to get, it will be a a black/darker blue and Pink themed though


----------



## agpthng

rose10 said:


> 1st


I like this variation the best for some reason, it's not as chunky.  But them my bracelet is all silver and my spacers have the color in the pave, inpsiration spacers


----------



## rose10

agpthng said:


> I like this variation the best for some reason, it's not as chunky.  But them my bracelet is all silver and my spacers have the color in the pave, inpsiration spacers



Thank You! I feel so much more comfortable introducing color to my bracelet now! I think it will be mainly Pink and Black/Dark Blue themed, but am going to wait until until the new collection debuts and the March promotions


----------



## mrs moulds

iVALANI said:


> Welcome to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Silver will tarnish over time but the good thing about silver is that it can be cleaned pretty easily. I don't keep my Pandora bracelets in a separate plastic bag, I don't really pamper it much to be honest, I wear it all the time, sleep with it, etc. The only thing I am careful about is not smashing it on hard surfaces because of the Murano charms. As for cleaning, I clean everything from time to time, usually with the Pandora cleaning cloth or a dish washing liquid.



thank you  I hope to create a beautiful bracelet.


----------



## Tootie_

I work at Pandora and I cannot wait for all the new collections that are coming this Spring and summer. Some great retired pieces are coming also. Here's a pic of my gold bracelet with retired pieces. I have 6 bracelets so far.


----------



## Maysoon

Tootie_ said:


> View attachment 3285469
> 
> 
> I work at Pandora and I cannot wait for all the new collections that are coming this Spring and summer. Some great retired pieces are coming also. Here's a pic of my gold bracelet with retired pieces. I have 6 bracelets so far.


So beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Can you post some more pictures for your bracelet .


----------



## iVALANI

Tootie your bracelet is lovely. If I worked at Pandora I would go bankrupt for sure.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Tootie_ said:


> View attachment 3285469
> 
> 
> I work at Pandora and I cannot wait for all the new collections that are coming this Spring and summer. Some great retired pieces are coming also. Here's a pic of my gold bracelet with retired pieces. I have 6 bracelets so far.





iVALANI said:


> Tootie your bracelet is lovely. If I worked at Pandora I would go bankrupt for sure.




+1 my credit cards would be maxed the first week :giggles: It must be great fun rearranging the bracelets for display. I could do that all day. 

Your bracelet is beautiful Tootie, the whole stack looks amazing.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Has anyone got a bracelet or charms that much up well with Tiffany blue/green? 

If I wear my Tiffany bracelet I just wear a plain Pandora at the moment but it would be good to have something that picked up on the green.


----------



## iVALANI

Oh yeah, just arranging the window displays and all the goodies that are displayed, thinking up and creating new combinations for bracelets and rings in display cases. I would pay someone to do that, not the other way around.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Tootie_ said:


> View attachment 3285469
> 
> 
> I work at Pandora and I cannot wait for all the new collections that are coming this Spring and summer. Some great retired pieces are coming also. Here's a pic of my gold bracelet with retired pieces. I have 6 bracelets so far.



So lovely. I would love to have those muranos (not any gold&blue but those explicitly). If only Pandora would bring them back, I would buy golden bracelet myself. Your bracelet is actually first gold Pandora that I love and now I wish for the miricle  

Thank you for sharing. What else do you have?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Help, I desperately need some of your expert advice. I want to put together a predominantly red bracelet. I've purchased all of these online and need to decide on the arrangement and what's going back.

The colours haven't come out well, the red murano spacers are a far deeper red than shown and all thread pave looks more red.

I would live to hear which arrangement you all think works best


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sorry long process as I can only upload one pic at a time from my iPad


----------



## Mulberrygal

I love the heart clips and the red pave heart, they have to stay.  Also the red spacers are lovely as they make it look more red, 

Do I need the red pave charms and pave spacers? Maybe red pave spacers or eternity red spacers would look better?


----------



## Mulberrygal

I prefer it not jammed full, I think three charms between the clips looks best or maybe five if two are pave spacers.


----------



## Tootie_

Sure I will post more.


----------



## Tootie_

Thanks everyone!! It's definitely great working there. Very addictive! But seeing all the new merchandise and making display bracelets is fun. It's all about having a balanced bracelet. I'm addicted to the retired pieces especially the gold.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sorry I'm clogging up the whole thread but I've just thought of another combo

Perhaps the red murano spacer on the centre and buy a third for the other side of the clip?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Tootie_ said:


> Sure I will post more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286425



Another gorgeous bracelet Tootie, it's always lovely to see how everyone puts their bracelets together.

I would say you are the perfect person for some ideas for my red one I've just posted, any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## iVALANI

Tootie_ said:


> Sure I will post more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286425



Wow so pretty. 
What is that charm next to the daisy pendant? I don't think I've ever seen it before. (Not the duck, the one on the left)



Mulberrygal said:


> Sorry I'm clogging up the whole thread but I've just thought of another combo
> 
> Perhaps the red murano spacer on the centre and buy a third for the other side of the clip?



I like this combination the best. I would just drop the second murano and would definitely have these spacers instead of the red eternity spacers. And you could always add more red anyway later on, in the upcoming summer collection red is heavily featured.


----------



## Rityanna

My Pandora bracelet! The theme is: pink and gold. [emoji7]
Thinking of starting another one (Uh Oh!).
What do you guys think of my bracelet?


----------



## iVALANI

I think it's stunning!


----------



## pinksandreds

Mulberrygal said:


> Sorry I'm clogging up the whole thread but I've just thought of another combo
> 
> Perhaps the red murano spacer on the centre and buy a third for the other side of the clip?



I like this one minus the extra red murano.  Makes me want one just like it!


----------



## Tootie_

Mulberrygal said:


> Another gorgeous bracelet Tootie, it's always lovely to see how everyone puts their bracelets together.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say you are the perfect person for some ideas for my red one I've just posted, any input would be much appreciated.




I would put the other Murano on the outside of the bracelet and get another light weight charm for the center. You don't want all the weight in the center of the bracelet, this can cause over stretching. You always want to try and have the bracelet balanced by weight. Muranos are heavy compared to the other charms you have on the bracelet plus they tend to take up more space. One of the biggest mistakes people do is buy charms and place all of them in the same section immediately especially when their bracelet hasn't even relaxed yet.


----------



## Tootie_

Rityanna said:


> View attachment 3286452
> View attachment 3286454
> 
> 
> My Pandora bracelet! The theme is: pink and gold. [emoji7]
> Thinking of starting another one (Uh Oh!).
> What do you guys think of my bracelet?




Looks great!!


----------



## Tootie_

iVALANI said:


> Wow so pretty.
> What is that charm next to the daisy pendant? I don't think I've ever seen it before. (Not the duck, the one on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> I like this combination the best. I would just drop the second murano and would definitely have these spacers instead of the red eternity spacers. And you could always add more red anyway later on, in the upcoming summer collection red is heavily featured.




That's the August heart birthstone. It just wasn't laying flat so it looks like something else


----------



## Crystalina

Tootie_ said:


> Sure I will post more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286425




I love those Muranos!!!

And the pineapple charm! [emoji169][emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> Sorry I'm clogging up the whole thread but I've just thought of another combo
> 
> Perhaps the red murano spacer on the centre and buy a third for the other side of the clip?



I would keep red pave heart and muranos, but balance bling with openwork charms in middle section. 



Tootie_ said:


> Sure I will post more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286425



It is also lovely. From my device it seems like it has a pastel beige hue. I like your taset very much.





Rityanna said:


> View attachment 3286452
> View attachment 3286454
> 
> 
> My Pandora bracelet! The theme is: pink and gold. [emoji7]
> Thinking of starting another one (Uh Oh!).
> What do you guys think of my bracelet?



It is lovely.


----------



## pandorarose

Rityanna said:


> View attachment 3286452
> View attachment 3286454
> 
> 
> My Pandora bracelet! The theme is: pink and gold. [emoji7]
> Thinking of starting another one (Uh Oh!).
> What do you guys think of my bracelet?


Beautiful! So excited to so so many retired charms. Pandora should really bring them back.


----------



## dinamit

I am addicted to retired pieces too, two tone and gold. They are getting increasingly hard to find. I wish Pandora would churn out more pieces like that as part of the new collections.


----------



## dinamit

Rityanna said:


> View attachment 3286452
> View attachment 3286454
> 
> 
> My Pandora bracelet! The theme is: pink and gold. [emoji7]
> Thinking of starting another one (Uh Oh!).
> What do you guys think of my bracelet?



Gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Tootie_ said:


> I would put the other Murano on the outside of the bracelet and get another light weight charm for the center. You don't want all the weight in the center of the bracelet, this can cause over stretching. You always want to try and have the bracelet balanced by weight. Muranos are heavy compared to the other charms you have on the bracelet plus they tend to take up more space. One of the biggest mistakes people do is buy charms and place all of them in the same section immediately especially when their bracelet hasn't even relaxed yet.



Thanks that all sounds like good advice, I'm always reluctant to space them out more. I love the Muranos because they add the colour I'm looking for but they do make the bracelet a lot tighter when it's new. When I put them on the outside they make the bracelet uncomfortably tight. 

There seems to be so little red in Pandora at the moment. I loved the bright Valentines heart but I have quote a lot of pink already. 



AngelaPandora said:


> I would keep red pave heart and muranos, but balance bling with openwork charms in middle section.



Thanks Angela, I will try that but I don't feel I've got enough red coming through with just the heart in the middle.  I'm beginning to feel I'll send the whole lot back ullhair:


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> I like this combination the best. I would just drop the second murano and would definitely have these spacers instead of the red eternity spacers. And you could always add more red anyway later on, in the upcoming summer collection red is heavily featured.





pinksandreds said:


> I like this one minus the extra red murano.  Makes me want one just like it!



Is that two votes for the two red pave hearts and one Murano in the centre? 

Ooh is there more red coming out..........hooray, there is so little red at the moment.  Is there definitely more red coming? I'm really new to Pandora, do they do a preview I would love to see what's coming. It sounds as though maybe I should wait if I want to put together a red bracelet. Lol, I like to match it to my nails and handbag


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks that all sounds like good advice, I'm always reluctant to space them out more. I love the Muranos because they add the colour I'm looking for but they do make the bracelet a lot tighter when it's new. When I put them on the outside they make the bracelet uncomfortably tight.
> 
> There seems to be so little red in Pandora at the moment. I loved the bright Valentines heart but I have quote a lot of pink already.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Angela, I will try that but I don't feel I've got enough red coming through with just the heart in the middle.  I'm beginning to feel I'll send the whole lot back ullhair:



Oh dear, never mind the suggestions in case they are putting you off. It is your bracelet and you should have it the way You love it. And you will have plenty reds to choose from in new summer collection I hope: I really love this red composition for example http://www.charmsaddict.com/2016/02/pandora-summer-2016-collection-first-look/

Check out the ones with the cherries?? I think they are cherries. I think you will have plenty of red new charms comming up

I personalli do not mind bling at all.

And sorry for not quouting that you should keep muranos, as you mentioned that you especciali want to bring out the red I considered that they are already given, I did not mean that you should not keep them. In the summer collection picture that I love there are 3 red muranos


----------



## AngelaPandora

Here is my pandora in "action" today
It is funny how I try to re-arrenge all the time, but it does look pretty much the same, when I wear it


----------



## iVALANI

Tootie_ said:


> That's the August heart birthstone. It just wasn't laying flat so it looks like something else



Oh OK, I see it now too. Thanks.



Mulberrygal said:


> Is that two votes for the two red pave hearts and one Murano in the centre?
> 
> Ooh is there more red coming out..........hooray, there is so little red at the moment.  Is there definitely more red coming? I'm really new to Pandora, do they do a preview I would love to see what's coming. It sounds as though maybe I should wait if I want to put together a red bracelet. Lol, I like to match it to my nails and handbag



Yes, a lot of red. I'm not sure if we're allowed to post pics or links from other websites but just google Pandora summer 2016, there are promo pics already. Dominant colours are red and teal/blue.



AngelaPandora said:


> Here is my pandora in "action" today
> It is funny how I try to re-arrenge all the time, but it does look pretty much the same, when I wear it



It's gorgeous.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> Oh dear, never mind the suggestions in case they are putting you off. It is your bracelet and you should have it the way You love it. And you will have plenty reds to choose from in new summer collection I hope: I really love this red composition for example http://www.charmsaddict.com/2016/02/pandora-summer-2016-collection-first-look/
> 
> Check out the ones with the cherries?? I think they are cherries. I think you will have plenty of red new charms comming up
> 
> I personalli do not mind bling at all.
> 
> And sorry for not quouting that you should keep muranos, as you mentioned that you especciali want to bring out the red I considered that they are already given, I did not mean that you should not keep them. In the summer collection picture that I love there are 3 red muranos



Lol you didn't confuse me Angela  I'm managing to do that all on my own :giggles: I welcome your input, I wasn't offended in any way. I know which charms I like but seem to have a hard time putting them together to look good.

It's great to get other input and ideas, that's why I posted the pics. I just had my heart set on putting together a red bracelet and the are so few reds to choose from at the moment. I do like bling & bright colours but don't want that look for all my bracelets. 

Many thanks for pointing me in the right direction for the new spring/summer collection. That's made a huge difference, I absolutely love the red pendant is gorgeous that's a must. I've decided now I'm going to keep two hearts, the clips and possibly just one red Murano for now.........................then see what I feel when I can get my hands on that new red pendant charm. 



iVALANI said:


> Yes, a lot of red. I'm not sure if we're allowed to post pics or links from other websites but just google Pandora summer 2016, there are promo pics already. Dominant colours are red and teal/blue.



Thanks they all look gorgeous, can't wait. I will just hold on to 3 charms and two spacers for now. 

I think it's okay to post links to pictures & other websites as long as they are not private ones that are selling. I remember it coming up in the handbag thread at some time but maybe someone can throw further light on the subject.


----------



## AngelaPandora

I have been reading previous closed thread and one before that and there are some pictures and links from other web sites so it didn't occure to me that it could be not allowed. If it is not, then sorry&#128586;


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> I have been reading previous closed thread and one before that and there are some pictures and links from other web sites so it didn't occure to me that it could be not allowed. If it is not, then sorry&#128586;



I'm sure it's okay, everyone posts links to website, sales and info on the Mulberry thread.


----------



## ishop05

good day,

heading to tokyo in a few weeks and would like to purchase some of the disney parks exclusive pandora charms. 

would anyone know if disneyland or disneysea sells the pandora exclusives? and which shops carry them?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Hi everyone, I've been silently stalking this thread for a while and admiring all your beautiful bracelets and charms - am now Pandora obsessed! I started out collecting silver charms but am now trying to put together a two tone bracelet. Here is how mine looks so far (gold, pink, floral theme and all two tone charms and clips), I would welcome any input/suggestions! You can't see in the photo but I have the frog prince charm next to the princess heart and on the other side I have the cupcake charm. I am also waiting for a two tone bracelet and the hearts two tone safety chain to arrive later this week, both preloved purchases - excited!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Onebagtoomany said:


> Hi everyone, I've been silently stalking this thread for a while and admiring all your beautiful bracelets and charms - am now Pandora obsessed! I started out collecting silver charms but am now trying to put together a two tone bracelet. Here is how mine looks so far (gold, pink, floral theme and all two tone charms and clips), I would welcome any input/suggestions! You can't see in the photo but I have the frog prince charm next to the princess heart and on the other side I have the cupcake charm. I am also waiting for a two tone bracelet and the hearts two tone safety chain to arrive later this week, both preloved purchases - excited!



Ooh it looks gorgeous just as it is Onebagtoomany, really beautiful, I'm a pink fan as you now and I think the two Muranos look fabulous with some gold.  So glad you've posted a picture.............also your little one is so beautiful, what a gorgeous picture


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> Here is my pandora in "action" today
> It is funny how I try to re-arrenge all the time, but it does look pretty much the same, when I wear it



Looks great, I love how you've arranged the blue. The radiant heart charms are so lovely, I'd really love one, I do wish they'd bring out some more colours. I daren't buy any more pink or purple.


----------



## princess.shelby

I bought a pick me up charm today, I've had a terrible cold and today was the first day I actually felt human again (and hey I had a Pandora gift card I'd been saving!) It's the studded lights charm in teal. It packs a lot of color and sparkle! I'm wanting my bracelet to be rose, silver, and teal. So I think it's perfect!


----------



## rose10

Quick question Ladies - I have a Merchandise Credit in the amount of $45.20, during the promotions can i use the Merchandise Credit to pay for the free bracelet promo and rest on a credit/debit card? I am itching to build a smaller bangle for day to day use, with 4-5 charms on it and was wondering if i should just use the Merchandise Credit towards it...


----------



## rose10

Onebagtoomany said:


> Hi everyone, I've been silently stalking this thread for a while and admiring all your beautiful bracelets and charms - am now Pandora obsessed! I started out collecting silver charms but am now trying to put together a two tone bracelet. Here is how mine looks so far (gold, pink, floral theme and all two tone charms and clips), I would welcome any input/suggestions! You can't see in the photo but I have the frog prince charm next to the princess heart and on the other side I have the cupcake charm. I am also waiting for a two tone bracelet and the hearts two tone safety chain to arrive later this week, both preloved purchases - excited!



Looks Pretty already! Twins on the Floral openwork, Clips and the Frog Prince charm  ADORE the look of a Two Tone Bracelet!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Mulberrygal said:


> Ooh it looks gorgeous just as it is Onebagtoomany, really beautiful, I'm a pink fan as you now and I think the two Muranos look fabulous with some gold.  So glad you've posted a picture.............also your little one is so beautiful, what a gorgeous picture



Thanks Mulberrygal! It is a work in progress but I'm happy with how it looks so far... next are two gold floral spacers I think or perhaps another magnificent heart pendant charm to go between the right side floral open work and clip, move the existing one to the left between the floral open work and clip and then get a lace botanique pendant charm to go in the middle? 

Thanks re my little one, Sofia - she is just over 7 months now and a total joy


----------



## Onebagtoomany

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 3288796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a pick me up charm today, I've had a terrible cold and today was the first day I actually felt human again (and hey I had a Pandora gift card I'd been saving!) It's the studded lights charm in teal. It packs a lot of color and sparkle! I'm wanting my bracelet to be rose, silver, and teal. So I think it's perfect!



Stunning! I love the combination of rose two tone and teal! Your new charm is beautiful too. Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Onebagtoomany

rose10 said:


> Looks Pretty already! Twins on the Floral openwork, Clips and the Frog Prince charm  ADORE the look of a Two Tone Bracelet!!



Thanks and yay for twins! I love love love the frog prince charm, it is so cute.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Onebagtoomany said:


> Hi everyone, I've been silently stalking this thread for a while and admiring all your beautiful bracelets and charms - am now Pandora obsessed! I started out collecting silver charms but am now trying to put together a two tone bracelet. Here is how mine looks so far (gold, pink, floral theme and all two tone charms and clips), I would welcome any input/suggestions!



I am in love with your bracelet! Thank you for the inspiration! No suggestions from me I copied a little bit you today instead- I got same pink facionating murano today (I already had same dangly heart as you and I thought that they look gorgeous together).


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> Looks great, I love how you've arranged the blue. The radiant heart charms are so lovely, I'd really love one, I do wish they'd bring out some more colours. I daren't buy any more pink or purple.


Thank you!


So it is March and my new Pandora budget for this month is open. I started my second bracelet with my first pink bead and oxy bracelet on V.day. I went to Pandora official re-sellers shop today during my lunch brake (only 15 min walk from my office).

I managed to get a pair of retired clips: Tendrils with pink and white CZ. I already had one with blue cz on my blue bracelet and was so lucky to get two more for my pink one.

I also bought cupcake and two muranos pink (inspired by Onebagtoomany) and cherry blossoms. I will keep muranos and cupcake as a present from my DH (Sometimes we go to Pandora together, sometimes he uses my wishlist that I sent to him to surprize me, and sometimes it happens that I go over my budget and then I "sell" extra beads to him and he hides them until next event or holiday &#128514; )


----------



## Crystalina

Ok so I stopped off at Pandora to get another charm tonight. I love it!

Anyway, my bracelet is getting pretty full and I have s clip on the end. Still. The salesgirl suggested a safety chain.

Not sure how I feel about that, as I recall reading some posts from some of you, mentioning how the safety chain can get twisted around your bracelet/get annoying.

My bracelet has the Pandora Rose clasp, and my charms are mostly silver and rose with three two tones (Apple, divine angel, "love" heart clasp).  The girl suggested the two tone heart clip:



Two questions:

1. Do you like or dislike your safety chain...why?

2. Do you think this two tone safety chain would go nicely even though my clasp is Rose?

TIA![emoji170]


----------



## Pandoortje

Rityanna said:


> View attachment 3286452
> View attachment 3286454
> 
> 
> My Pandora bracelet! The theme is: pink and gold. [emoji7]
> Thinking of starting another one (Uh Oh!).
> What do you guys think of my bracelet?



I love your bracelet so much!!! I downloaded the picture so I can see it every now and than. It's divine!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Crystalina said:


> Ok so I stopped off at Pandora to get another charm tonight. I love it!
> 
> Anyway, my bracelet is getting pretty full and I have s clip on the end. Still. The salesgirl suggested a safety chain.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about that, as I recall reading some posts from some of you, mentioning how the safety chain can get twisted around your bracelet/get annoying.
> 
> My bracelet has the Pandora Rose clasp, and my charms are mostly silver and rose with three two tones (Apple, divine angel, "love" heart clasp).  The girl suggested the two tone heart clip:
> View attachment 3289830
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Do you like or dislike your safety chain...why?
> 
> 2. Do you think this two tone safety chain would go nicely even though my clasp is Rose?
> 
> TIA![emoji170]



I think this is a very pretty safety chain. I've two now, one like this in plain silver that screws on and one that's a two tone clip, the bouquet safety chain The screw ones are great if your bracelet is full otherwise I found it annoyingly keeps coming off the threads and the chain stretches and is all that keeps it together  but it's only a problem if you don't have charms wedged next to it. The clip one on the other hand stays in place but doesn't cover the threads, you need to put a charm on if you want them covered. They both make it more awkward to put the bracelet on but obviously keep your charms safe and I think they look good.

I think this one would look good next to a rose gold clasp when you have a mixture of charms, rose, two tone and silver. 

So it gets my vote, did you try it in the shop next to your clasp?


----------



## pandorarose

Crystalina said:


> Ok so I stopped off at Pandora to get another charm tonight. I love it!
> 
> Anyway, my bracelet is getting pretty full and I have s clip on the end. Still. The salesgirl suggested a safety chain.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about that, as I recall reading some posts from some of you, mentioning how the safety chain can get twisted around your bracelet/get annoying.
> 
> My bracelet has the Pandora Rose clasp, and my charms are mostly silver and rose with three two tones (Apple, divine angel, "love" heart clasp).  The girl suggested the two tone heart clip:
> View attachment 3289830
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Do you like or dislike your safety chain...why?
> 
> 2. Do you think this two tone safety chain would go nicely even though my clasp is Rose?
> 
> TIA![emoji170]


I have the twon tone heart safety chain and it suits perfectly for my two tone bracelet. I tried the safety chain on my rose gold bracelet but didn't like the look of it - the rose gold colour and the two tone safety chain don't match too well - this is my opinion. I would go for a silver safety chain for the rose gold bracelet, the contrast is superb.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AngelaPandora said:


> I am in love with your bracelet! Thank you for the inspiration! No suggestions from me I copied a little bit you today instead- I got same pink facionating murano today (I already had same dangly heart as you and I thought that they look gorgeous together).



Thank you so much! I love pink and think it really sets off the gold and vice versa. I would love to see a photo of your bracelet and the new charms!


----------



## Irismay

Finally I got the two tone dragonflies today &#9786;&#65039; They are beautiful love so much they look amazing on the bracelet, super happy &#65533;&#65533; had a look at muranos still not sure which way to go I think that it's quite delicate look so I may leave them out on this one I tried a few but to me they just look big, the woman in the shop was of the same opinion, it's coming along now nicely the bracelet what do you think ?

bottom picture ideas for rest of the bracelet


----------



## Irismay

AngelaPandora said:


> Here is my pandora in "action" today
> It is funny how I try to re-arrenge all the time, but it does look pretty much the same, when I wear it


looks great,the blue petite facets I looked at today looked almost white in the middle strange colour, they look alot better colour looks so nice


----------



## Irismay

Rityanna said:


> View attachment 3286452
> View attachment 3286454
> 
> 
> My Pandora bracelet! The theme is: pink and gold. [emoji7]
> Thinking of starting another one (Uh Oh!).
> What do you guys think of my bracelet?


This is really beautiful bracelet, its funny when I see muranos on other peoples they don't look big, but when I tried it on my own looks huge


----------



## Irismay

Onebagtoomany said:


> Hi everyone, I've been silently stalking this thread for a while and admiring all your beautiful bracelets and charms - am now Pandora obsessed! I started out collecting silver charms but am now trying to put together a two tone bracelet. Here is how mine looks so far (gold, pink, floral theme and all two tone charms and clips), I would welcome any input/suggestions! You can't see in the photo but I have the frog prince charm next to the princess heart and on the other side I have the cupcake charm. I am also waiting for a two tone bracelet and the hearts two tone safety chain to arrive later this week, both preloved purchases - excited!


I really like the pink looks gorgeous


----------



## Irismay

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 3288796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a pick me up charm today, I've had a terrible cold and today was the first day I actually felt human again (and hey I had a Pandora gift card I'd been saving!) It's the studded lights charm in teal. It packs a lot of color and sparkle! I'm wanting my bracelet to be rose, silver, and teal. So I think it's perfect!


the bumble bee is adorable looks nice with the teal too, im stuck on tone tone not sure what colour


----------



## Irismay

the bracelet on my arm


----------



## darkangel07760

Irismay said:


> Finally I got the two tone dragonflies today &#9786;&#65039; They are beautiful love so much they look amazing on the bracelet, super happy &#65533;&#65533; had a look at muranos still not sure which way to go I think that it's quite delicate look so I may leave them out on this one I tried a few but to me they just look big, the woman in the shop was of the same opinion, it's coming along now nicely the bracelet what do you think ?
> 
> bottom picture ideas for rest of the bracelet


Looks great! I would not add the muranos.


----------



## Irismay

darkangel07760 said:


> Looks great! I would not add the muranos.


thank you chuffed with it so far, yeah I think im gonna give them a miss on this bracelet, think a silver one I will, its difficult picking a colour to go with the two tone for me anyway!!  its quite delicate need more of a day wear one I think for the glass


----------



## Irismay

Tonks.13 said:


> I keep most of my pandora and Trollbeads in a shallow Tupperware  with chalk and antitarnish paper strips off to the side. Works great for two years and I haven't even replaced the strips.


thats a really good idea , your collection amazing


----------



## Irismay

pandorarose said:


> I have the twon tone heart safety chain and it suits perfectly for my two tone bracelet. I tried the safety chain on my rose gold bracelet but didn't like the look of it - the rose gold colour and the two tone safety chain don't match too well - this is my opinion. I would go for a silver safety chain for the rose gold bracelet, the contrast is superb.


I agree i think silver rose gold too


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I have a question for owners of the two tone hearts safety chain - what does the hallmark say? I just bought a preloved one from an apparently reputable seller on EBay and am planning to take it into Pandora to get it checked, however I am a little concerned that it just says '925' and not 'S 925 ALE'? There is an ALE printed on one side, however it is not next to the 925.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Irismay said:


> Finally I got the two tone dragonflies today &#9786;&#65039; They are beautiful love so much they look amazing on the bracelet, super happy &#65533;&#65533; had a look at muranos still not sure which way to go I think that it's quite delicate look so I may leave them out on this one I tried a few but to me they just look big, the woman in the shop was of the same opinion, it's coming along now nicely the bracelet what do you think ?
> 
> bottom picture ideas for rest of the bracelet




I love the Dragonfly charm, it's on my wish list for my two tone bracelet. It's so eye catching, the gold really stands out on it.  I think your bracelt looks gorgoeus but I do like to see Muranos, someone suggested the field of daisies charm. It's very neutral and I loved it so much with my two tone bracelet I got two of them. 

I don't find they look big at all and I love the way they add different shape, colour and texture to my bracelets.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Onebagtoomany said:


> I have a question for owners of the two tone hearts safety chain - what does the hallmark say? I just bought a preloved one from an apparently reputable seller on EBay and am planning to take it into Pandora to get it checked, however I am a little concerned that it just says '925' and not 'S 925 ALE'? There is an ALE printed on one side, however it is not next to the 925.



I think it can still be genuine without the S as long as it's got ALE & 925. I believe  the older silver charms originally came with just 925 but I'm definitely not an expert. Hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong 

I'd take it into Pandora but if you can get a clear enough picture someone suggested to me putting it on the Pandora Facebook page, apparently you usually get a helpful answer..........good luck anyway, I hope it's genuine. 

I'm getting very wary of EBay now, I received another fake charm yesterday ullhair: it didn't even have ALE on it after being told it did, quite clearly a fake. I paid quite a lot for it and they had the nerve to offer a discount if i keep it. I should have insisted on seeing a photo but she had good feedback. I thinks lame of the fakes are getting so good a lot of buyers don't even realise they've bought one.


----------



## rose10

This is my Two tone and have decided to wear it like so in Spring and Summers and in Fall and Winters will use my Fascinating Adventurscent ( Sparkly Midnight Blue) muranos two -removing the two Abundance of Love Openworks and the Field of Dasies murano, whilst adding the "Joined Together "Openworks Charm to the Fascinating muranos. Would the bracelet look balanced with the two muranos and an openwork in the center?!? will post a pic! Any opinions will be appreciated! Yet to buy the Joined Together Openworks Charm.

And have designed a smaller day to day silver version with a bangle, waiting on the bangle to arrive, will post pics when i get it!


----------



## rose10

Fall/Winter look, does it look balanced? Not sure about two muranos on there but i don't have a third Murano that is the same...


----------



## Irismay

Mulberrygal said:


> I love the Dragonfly charm, it's on my wish list for my two tone bracelet. It's so eye catching, the gold really stands out on it.  I think your bracelt looks gorgoeus but I do like to see Muranos, someone suggested the field of daisies charm. It's very neutral and I loved it so much with my two tone bracelet I got two of them.
> 
> I don't find they look big at all and I love the way they add different shape, colour and texture to my bracelets.


The dragonflies are really lovely it looks better in real life the light was very poor today thats england for you will try get a better picture, I think it picks out the similar shape on the lace botanique well. I'm not too sure if I will keep the pave yet :/ someday's I like them other days not sure!! I really wanted to get on with the muranos they look so nice on everyones bracelet perhaps I just didn't try the right ones today, the flower ones are delicate looks lovely on your bracelet I'm sure there sick of me in the shop takes a while. I tried different combinations black golden didn't try any of the flower ones ;/ also when we were putting them on only did one side, with the lack of other charms sometimes hard to see the finished result. Wont be away from shop for long will try again!! it's good we can chop and change them so all is never lost, your bracelet is so nice :0 wish mine had full  charms


----------



## Irismay

Onebagtoomany said:


> I have a question for owners of the two tone hearts safety chain - what does the hallmark say? I just bought a preloved one from an apparently reputable seller on EBay and am planning to take it into Pandora to get it checked, however I am a little concerned that it just says '925' and not 'S 925 ALE'? There is an ALE printed on one side, however it is not next to the 925.


I think before a certain date it only has the ale, they introduced the s later pandora can check it for you. be careful putting on the bracelet it can damage them if its a fake :0


----------



## Irismay

rose10 said:


> Fall/Winter look, does it look balanced? Not sure about two muranos on there but i don't have a third Murano that is the same...


I think it looks balanced, I like two muranos if I ever pick any!!!  I would have two  heart looks good in the middle


----------



## rose10

Irismay said:


> I think it looks balanced, I like two muranos if I ever pick any!!!  I would have two  heart looks good in the middle



Thank You! That's reassuring to hear! i have been worrying about it, i know its silly. I just love the look of Two Tone bracelets, and was thinking of a silver one with the two Midnight Blue Muranos, but i do love two Tone so much more, that i decided to try and make the Midnight Blue Muranos work with my existing two tone bracelet currently in White and Pink..

I tried to balance out my Two Tone with the White Murano with Pastel pink flowers and added more Pink And White color to it, could not come up with anything else for the Darker Blue theme other than pictured, so thanks your response was a relief!  You can probably tell by my long winded response...


----------



## Crystalina

Please help me pick a silver charm!

I would like suggestions for what to put between the wildflower Murano (in the middle section of my bracelet) and the Pandora Rose "light as a feather" charm. 

I want something silver to balance it, since the silver "majestic swan" is on the other side of the Murano. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## AngelaPandora

A little fary on the murshroom? http://m.pandora.net/en-ph/explore/products/charms/791734

For me your bracelet looks like garden/forest/leafs/flowers/fairitale

It is so unique and special - I love it and appreciate that you shared it.


----------



## rose10

Crystalina said:


> Please help me pick a silver charm!
> 
> I would like suggestions for what to put between the wildflower Murano (in the middle section of my bracelet) and the Pandora Rose "light as a feather" charm.
> 
> I want something silver to balance it, since the silver "majestic swan" is on the other side of the Murano.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 3290642



I would probably put the feathered heart charm in the middle section, switch it with the swan and look for a two tone charm you love where the feathered heart was. You will then have a silver section, rosegold section and a two tone section, would make for a unique peice of jewellery...


----------



## Mulberrygal

Irismay said:


> The dragonflies are really lovely it looks better in real life the light was very poor today thats england for you will try get a better picture, I think it picks out the similar shape on the lace botanique well. I'm not too sure if I will keep the pave yet :/ someday's I like them other days not sure!! I really wanted to get on with the muranos they look so nice on everyones bracelet perhaps I just didn't try the right ones today, the flower ones are delicate looks lovely on your bracelet I'm sure there sick of me in the shop takes a while. I tried different combinations black golden didn't try any of the flower ones ;/ also when we were putting them on only did one side, with the lack of other charms sometimes hard to see the finished result. Wont be away from shop for long will try again!! it's good we can chop and change them so all is never lost, your bracelet is so nice :0 wish mine had full  charms



Oh you sound like me, I'm always struggling to decide which ones to add and put where  I know just what you mean about in store, they definitely get fed up with me and there is always a shop full of people  they never want to spend anytime with you, just sell something and get onto the next customer. There are too many combinations to try and I randomly try other colours for different combo's I have in my head. I took pics of all the ones on display I liked last time for "research" :giggles:

I've over ordered online several times for that reason. I know you've got to pay the money out and wait for a refund but at least you can fiddle about and try them differenct ways


----------



## Irismay

I think the white flowers with single gold heart maybe?


----------



## Irismay

I think once it's full be easier to add the colour to the bracelet hopes anyway. shop is full and you do feel a bit rushed in there, I ordered the apples online at there e store, the next one I would like to do -she says not evening finishing this one &#128514; Is dark blue with silver star theme. You do end up eat sleep thinking Pandora least we can change them &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## agpthng

Irismay said:


> Finally I got the two tone dragonflies today &#9786;&#65039; They are beautiful love so much they look amazing on the bracelet, super happy &#65533;&#65533; had a look at muranos still not sure which way to go I think that it's quite delicate look so I may leave them out on this one I tried a few but to me they just look big, the woman in the shop was of the same opinion, it's coming along now nicely the bracelet what do you think ?
> 
> bottom picture ideas for rest of the bracelet



Love the dragonflies!  Your bracelet is so balanced.  Nice job!


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> This is my Two tone and have decided to wear it like so in Spring and Summers and in Fall and Winters will use my Fascinating Adventurscent ( Sparkly Midnight Blue) muranos two -removing the two Abundance of Love Openworks and the Field of Dasies murano, whilst adding the "Joined Together "Openworks Charm to the Fascinating muranos. Would the bracelet look balanced with the two muranos and an openwork in the center?!? will post a pic! Any opinions will be appreciated! Yet to buy the Joined Together Openworks Charm.
> 
> And have designed a smaller day to day silver version with a bangle, waiting on the bangle to arrive, will post pics when i get it!





rose10 said:


> Fall/Winter look, does it look balanced? Not sure about two muranos on there but i don't have a third Murano that is the same...



It's gorgeous, your's is my favourite two tone bracelet, your charms look fabulous together. I remember now it was you who inspired me to buy two field of daisies muranos 

I love the look of your autumn/winter bracket. The black muranos look great IMO and we'll balanced with the heart at the centre. I also have these two black muranos, so you've given me more ideas to work with


----------



## Mulberrygal

When taking pictures of a bracelet they look gorgeous when they are balanced out well. However does anyone else not find if you have a fairly full bracelet it moves around as soon as it's worn and looses the need to be symmetrical. 

I've filled one of my bracelets but I prefer the look of only a few charms and wearing them balanced. I'm currently creating my red one and also have a few charms for a blue and a couple of retired twirl blue clips, just need something for the centre. Any ideas, I will try and pits some pics


----------



## greenshanks

Help please ullhair:

Hi, I've recently purchased a used Moments Signature clasp bracelet but can't find the ALE or S925.

Please would someone be kind enough to advise if they have one and it is still hallmarked like this? Someone has said they just think they are marked Pandora on the outside as there is nowhere inside the pave clasp to hallmark..

I have the heart pave clasp bracelet and this is hallmarked inside on the plain side but the signature clasp has both sides paved and inside it's perforated and I'm sure it would be difficult to hallmark


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> It's gorgeous, your's is my favourite two tone bracelet, your charms look fabulous together. I remember now it was you who inspired me to buy two field of daisies muranos
> 
> I love the look of your autumn/winter bracket. The black muranos look great IMO and we'll balanced with the heart at the centre. I also have these two black muranos, so you've given me more ideas to work with



Thank You!! It's so sweet of you to say all these lovely things! And thank you for your response, its reassuring. I have been agonizing over what to do with my Fascinating Aventurescent Muranos, and even thought of building a silver bracelet around it, but i love the two tone look so much more, so this is what i came up in the end and was worried if the Two Tone will look balanced with just the two muranos and an openwork in the middle. Seems like it will work after all! 

That's what i love about this forum and this thread in particular, we all come here looking for ideas; sharing our creations; seeking opinions, support and appreciating the opinions and creativity of every individual that contributes!


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> Thank You!! It's so sweet of you to say all these lovely things! And thank you for your response, its reassuring. I have been agonizing over what to do with my Fascinating Aventurescent Muranos, and even thought of building a silver bracelet around it, but i love the two tone look so much more, so this is what i came up in the end and was worried if the Two Tone will look balanced with just the two muranos and an openwork in the middle. Seems like it will work after all!
> 
> That's what i love about this forum and this thread in particular, we all come here looking for ideas; sharing our creations; seeking opinions, support and appreciating the opinions and creativity of every individual that contributes!



Yes it's great being able to bounce ideas off each other. I have my fascinating Aventurescent Muranos ( didn't know they were called that, love the name) on my Oxy bracelet with black dangly heart and cherry blossom but I'll definitely be trying them on my two tone. 

I also have silver brackets, I guess it depends what else you wear as what you go for. I love stacking the silver with a diamond bracelet and a white gold bangle I have.  Pandora looks so good stacked. I quite often wear my pave heart clasp bracelet without any charms. 



Irismay said:


> I think once it's full be easier to add the colour to the bracelet hopes anyway. shop is full and you do feel a bit rushed in there, I ordered the apples online at there e store, the next one I would like to do -she says not evening finishing this one &#128514; Is dark blue with silver star theme. You do end up eat sleep thinking Pandora least we can change them &#9786;&#65039;



Lol, I know I've got it bad........quite often if I can't get to sleep I rearrange my beads in my head, I'm soon relaxed & zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I've also been stalking the Pandira store and taking pics of the designs in the window. Whenever I come across a setup I like on here and that's quite often  I save the pictures all together for ideas.


----------



## iVALANI

Irismay said:


> the bracelet on my arm



Very pretty.



Mulberrygal said:


> I love the Dragonfly charm, it's on my wish list for my two tone bracelet. It's so eye catching, the gold really stands out on it.  I think your bracelt looks gorgoeus but I do like to see Muranos, someone suggested the field of daisies charm. It's very neutral and I loved it so much with my two tone bracelet I got two of them.
> 
> I don't find they look big at all and I love the way they add different shape, colour and texture to my bracelets.



This is one of my favourite muranos, goes with everything. 



Mulberrygal said:


> I think it can still be genuine without the S as long as it's got ALE & 925. I believe  the older silver charms originally came with just 925 but I'm definitely not an expert. Hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> I'd take it into Pandora but if you can get a clear enough picture someone suggested to me putting it on the Pandora Facebook page, apparently you usually get a helpful answer..........good luck anyway, I hope it's genuine.
> 
> I'm getting very wary of EBay now, I received another fake charm yesterday ullhair: it didn't even have ALE on it after being told it did, quite clearly a fake. I paid quite a lot for it and they had the nerve to offer a discount if i keep it. I should have insisted on seeing a photo but she had good feedback. I thinks lame of the fakes are getting so good a lot of buyers don't even realise they've bought one.



Ahh, so sorry.  I agree about the fakes getting better and better, that's really annoying.



rose10 said:


> This is my Two tone and have decided to wear it like so in Spring and Summers and in Fall and Winters will use my Fascinating Adventurscent ( Sparkly Midnight Blue) muranos two -removing the two Abundance of Love Openworks and the Field of Dasies murano, whilst adding the "Joined Together "Openworks Charm to the Fascinating muranos. Would the bracelet look balanced with the two muranos and an openwork in the center?!? will post a pic! Any opinions will be appreciated! Yet to buy the Joined Together Openworks Charm.
> 
> And have designed a smaller day to day silver version with a bangle, waiting on the bangle to arrive, will post pics when i get it!



Rose, it's stunning. So is the version with 2 black muranos but I like this one better.

This is my look for today. One of my upcoming projects is a green bracelet, but until Pandora decides there are other shades of green apart from grass green and teal I decided to combine my green muranos with pink. Pink/green is a nice colour combination.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> Ahh, so sorry.  I agree about the fakes getting better and better, that's really annoying.
> 
> 
> This is my look for today. One of my upcoming projects is a green bracelet, but until Pandora decides there are other shades of green apart from grass green and teal I decided to combine my green muranos with pink. Pink/green is a nice colour combination.



Yes it's a pain with so many fakes, the seller has been reasonable and is paying for the return, as of course they should but you can so often get someone being difficult.

Had a bad week with EBay, I also purchased a more or less new 20cm bracelet. I wear 19 with a few charms but prefer 20 when there's more. It's arrived and is actually a 21cm and way too big for me  so I think I've definitely had it with EBay

I love the green you've added to your bracelet it looks lovely with the pink. I'm looking to add a small amount of green to one of mine as I want to wear it with a Tiffany blue/green but not quite sure if these greens will go, I'll need to try them out in store.............yours looks stunning.


----------



## iVALANI

Then these I think, they would go well with the Tiffany shade of blue.


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Rose, it's stunning. So is the version with 2 black muranos but I like this one better.



Thank You iVALANI! Would you recommend another murano or bead for the centre with my Fascinating Aventurescent Muranos? They look black but actually are a blue with glitter in them..

Pink and Green do make a lovely combination, i especially love how the Field of Daisies Murano literally goes with so many colors! I think you have had it on all your bracelet designs, changing the colors surrounding it..


----------



## iVALANI

Thanks Rose. Yes, I regard it as a neutral colour or white actually, and pair it with all other muranos.
Re. your bracelet, I think that the two tone heart is actually quite a striking central charm but I tend to put odd number of muranos on my bracelets (either 1 or 3), don't know why. So for the third murano on your bracelet I would either put something very similar to the ones there such as this one...






Or something completely different and not so dark, like any of the pink or purple muranos.






Or maybe even that golden murano, dark blue and yellow go well together...


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Thanks Rose. Yes, I regard it as a neutral colour or white actually, and pair it with all other muranos.
> Re. your bracelet, I think that the two tone heart is actually quite a striking central charm but I tend to put odd number of muranos on my bracelets (either 1 or 3), don't know why. So for the third murano on your bracelet I would either put something very similar to the ones there such as this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or something completely different and not so dark, like any of the pink or purple muranos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe even that golden murano, dark blue and yellow go well together...



Thanks!! Will play around with these..


----------



## aerinha

The broken bracelet for my "charms with meaning" collection has been replaced and clips for it (it had been borrowing my Xmas bracelet clips) and a new sparkling Mickey hearts charm followed us home


----------



## xoelle

aerinha said:


> The broken bracelet for my "charms with meaning" collection has been replaced and clips for it (it had been borrowing my Xmas bracelet clips) and a new sparkling Mickey hearts charm followed us home


Yay! That's great!

Also, I just got an email stating that Pandora Consumer Affairs will replace my kinked bracelet free of charge! My bracelet purchased 3 years ago.


----------



## aerinha

LovelyLeslie said:


> Yay! That's great!
> 
> Also, I just got an email stating that Pandora Consumer Affairs will replace my kinked bracelet free of charge! My bracelet purchased 3 years ago.



Great news!


----------



## kuriso

Hi Everyone!   New to Pandora and excited to be here! Two weeks ago, I went to Las Vegas Venetian Pandora and it was my first time going into a Pandora store! I learned that they have many charms to choose from, much more than Tiffany's (my current brand of charm bracelet).I love charm bracelets and a lovely salesperson showed me a bunch of Pandora Vegas exclusive charms. I ended up walking away because I needed time to think about it before I made the purchase. Anywho, I went back home to San Francisco and ended up calling the Vegas store to have them ship out my Venetian Vegas Set and Iconic Bracelet set (the barrel clasp with two clips).. The salesperson remembered that I have a small wrist and gave me the 16cm size. He told me the 16cm is typically harder to find in most stores... The bracelet came in a couple of days ago and I realize 16cm may be a bit tight. I went to the SF Pandora to try 17cm and it is too loose. What do you guys suggest? My idea is to stack my current Tiffanys charm braclet and Pandora bracelet. Should the pandora charm braclet be 16cm so it won't bunch up with the tiffany bracelet? I'm also not sure if I can fit a lot of charms on the 16cm but I hear that the Pandora bracelets get longer over time...Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I am learning and am getting so addicted to these charms!!! I just got a cow charm yesterday (ive been calling multiple stores cause they're retired!) Thanks in advance !


----------



## iVALANI

LovelyLeslie said:


> Yay! That's great!
> 
> Also, I just got an email stating that Pandora Consumer Affairs will replace my kinked bracelet free of charge! My bracelet purchased 3 years ago.



That's great and very nice of them. 

Kuriso, I don't have any advice sorry, because I have the same problem, I'm between sizes too. When I put more than five or so charms on my smaller bracelet it gets uncomfortably tight while the bigger size sits 2 cm below my wrist bone even when it's full. It still hasn't stretched and I hope it never will because that would mean I'd be able to slide it right off.  So you either buy both sizes like I did or decide whether you want to wear a full bracelet or not and depending on that, decide about the size, meaning keep the one you have or get a bigger one. Is 16 cm tight on its own or is it tight with charms? Because if you have a feeling it's tight with no charms then I think you should definitely have the bigger size.


----------



## Mulberrygal

kuriso said:


> Hi Everyone!   New to Pandora and excited to be here! Two weeks ago, I went to Las Vegas Venetian Pandora and it was my first time going into a Pandora store! I learned that they have many charms to choose from, much more than Tiffany's (my current brand of charm bracelet).I love charm bracelets and a lovely salesperson showed me a bunch of Pandora Vegas exclusive charms. I ended up walking away because I needed time to think about it before I made the purchase. Anywho, I went back home to San Francisco and ended up calling the Vegas store to have them ship out my Venetian Vegas Set and Iconic Bracelet set (the barrel clasp with two clips).. The salesperson remembered that I have a small wrist and gave me the 16cm size. He told me the 16cm is typically harder to find in most stores... The bracelet came in a couple of days ago and I realize 16cm may be a bit tight. I went to the SF Pandora to try 17cm and it is too loose. What do you guys suggest? My idea is to stack my current Tiffanys charm braclet and Pandora bracelet. Should the pandora charm braclet be 16cm so it won't bunch up with the tiffany bracelet? I'm also not sure if I can fit a lot of charms on the 16cm but I hear that the Pandora bracelets get longer over time...Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I am learning and am getting so addicted to these charms!!! I just got a cow charm yesterday (ive been calling multiple stores cause they're retired!) Thanks in advance !



Hi and welcome to the very addictive world of Pandora. I'm a newbie too and purchase  my first bracelet just before Xmas.............I'm keeping quiet on how many I have now

Pandora insist I am a 19 for a bracelet and asked me to sign a "waver/disclaimer" if I bought a larger size. If I have no charms on the 19 it's very comfortable, with 3/4 it's tight but anymore very uncomfortable!  I purchased a used one as they slacken off after awhile but haven't found it much different.  Since then I've bought 20cms and they are far more comfortable when worn with charms and the bracelet will move about slightly on my wrist. 

So I would definitely go for the larger size, it makes a huge amount of difference when you add the charms. Somewhere on the Pandora website it says if you are between sizes go for the next one up if you prefer a looser size but I don't remember it making you aware you need the bigger size if adding a full set of charms. 

I also have Tiffany and always wear my bracelets stacked.  If you've got a lot of charms on Pandora I find it stays put and in order if not they move about with a mind of their own.


----------



## iVALANI

A disclaimer?  That's really strange but I guess they had a lot of people returning bracelets.
I don't really follow the tips from their website, according to them I'm size 17 (having a 15cm wrist). I even tried size 17 at the store, I couldn't wait for the salesgirl to take it off, it was that tight and uncomfortable.


----------



## Irismay

I'm the same, my wrist is 15 and I tried on the 17 it was ok with half full but starting adding more then felt too tight so I went with the 18 but I'm worried as I add more charms with everyone saying it will stretch might fall off, is annoying small fingers and wrist my wedding band finger being a G !! I hope it won't stretch !!


----------



## Irismay

Thank you &#9786;&#65039; I think I'm going to mix it up a bit going to get the two tone pixie for the middle!! And perhaps throwing caution to the wind ...do different ones opposite side roughly in the middle, next on the list message of love x2 lol


----------



## Irismay

That's ok I worry about it too &#128514; I think when I finished eventually getting round the bracelet .. I will mix it up a bit and buy single charms to change the symmetry shock horror &#128514;  then I can wear it different ways different look. I like the two tone it's very wearable


----------



## Irismay

Ohh forgot to say when I was in store apparently they are discontinuing the gold flowers safety chain!!! I'm not sure if they will replace with another gold one, bit disappointed as was thinking of getting that maybe


----------



## xoelle

_Double posted. Oops._


----------



## xoelle

@Kuriso - My older Pandora bracelets have gradually stretched over time as they broke in, but nothing ever drastic. They'd only be a teeny, tiny bit longer than my newer bracelets. Only noticeable if you laid them next to each other. The newer ones feel uncomfortable and tight when they are 3/4's filled or more. 

@Irismay - If it's getting discontinued, my motto is to "just get it!" Lol

I'll need assistance with styling my botttom-right bracelet. It's just a bunch of randomness and charms that symbolize "me" so far. I like my two bracelets at the top as just strictly two-tone.


----------



## aerinha

kuriso said:


> Hi Everyone!   New to Pandora and excited to be here! Two weeks ago, I went to Las Vegas Venetian Pandora and it was my first time going into a Pandora store! I learned that they have many charms to choose from, much more than Tiffany's (my current brand of charm bracelet).I love charm bracelets and a lovely salesperson showed me a bunch of Pandora Vegas exclusive charms. I ended up walking away because I needed time to think about it before I made the purchase. Anywho, I went back home to San Francisco and ended up calling the Vegas store to have them ship out my Venetian Vegas Set and Iconic Bracelet set (the barrel clasp with two clips).. The salesperson remembered that I have a small wrist and gave me the 16cm size. He told me the 16cm is typically harder to find in most stores... The bracelet came in a couple of days ago and I realize 16cm may be a bit tight. I went to the SF Pandora to try 17cm and it is too loose. What do you guys suggest? My idea is to stack my current Tiffanys charm braclet and Pandora bracelet. Should the pandora charm braclet be 16cm so it won't bunch up with the tiffany bracelet? I'm also not sure if I can fit a lot of charms on the 16cm but I hear that the Pandora bracelets get longer over time...Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I am learning and am getting so addicted to these charms!!! I just got a cow charm yesterday (ive been calling multiple stores cause they're retired!) Thanks in advance !


My first bracelet was purchased in Disney (park exclusive bracelet) and I got the 7.1 inch one that I think would be 18 cm, for my 6.5 inch wrist.  The cast member there had me try on the 7.5 and did the finger test on both, I got 3 under the bigger bracelet and 2 under the smaller.  I wound up getting the 7.1 and do not regret it.  My other bracelets since have all been 7.1 and work.


----------



## Irismay

I like that Moto &#128514;


----------



## Irismay

That's a great collection you have there


----------



## kuriso

iVALANI said:


> That's great and very nice of them.
> 
> Kuriso, I don't have any advice sorry, because I have the same problem, I'm between sizes too. When I put more than five or so charms on my smaller bracelet it gets uncomfortably tight while the bigger size sits 2 cm below my wrist bone even when it's full. It still hasn't stretched and I hope it never will because that would mean I'd be able to slide it right off.  So you either buy both sizes like I did or decide whether you want to wear a full bracelet or not and depending on that, decide about the size, meaning keep the one you have or get a bigger one. Is 16 cm tight on its own or is it tight with charms? Because if you have a feeling it's tight with no charms then I think you should definitely have the bigger size.



Thank you iVALANI for taking the time to respond. It feels tight with the 3 charms I have on. My bracelet doesn't twirl around my wrist at all. I haven't decided whether to buy more charms to make it full either. I heard that it is not good to have a bracelet not all the way full when it is breaking in because it is bad for the snake chain, do you know if there is any truth to that? I read somewhere that the charms should be evenly distributed when it is a new bracelet... 

I guess I may end up like you...get two sizes! I hear that there is a free bracelet event in late March..maybe I can hint to SO and he will notice my bracelet "issues'


----------



## kuriso

Mulberrygal said:


> Hi and welcome to the very addictive world of Pandora. I'm a newbie too and purchase  my first bracelet just before Xmas.............I'm keeping quiet on how many I have now
> 
> Pandora insist I am a 19 for a bracelet and asked me to sign a "waver/disclaimer" if I bought a larger size. If I have no charms on the 19 it's very comfortable, with 3/4 it's tight but anymore very uncomfortable!  I purchased a used one as they slacken off after awhile but haven't found it much different.  Since then I've bought 20cms and they are far more comfortable when worn with charms and the bracelet will move about slightly on my wrist.
> 
> So I would definitely go for the larger size, it makes a huge amount of difference when you add the charms. Somewhere on the Pandora website it says if you are between sizes go for the next one up if you prefer a looser size but I don't remember it making you aware you need the bigger size if adding a full set of charms.
> 
> I also have Tiffany and always wear my bracelets stacked.  If you've got a lot of charms on Pandora I find it stays put and in order if not they move about with a mind of their own.



Greetings to you too! Wow, I can't believe you had to sign a waiver. Thanks for telling me bout the larger size. I do feel that a larger size may be more comfortable and I get to add more charms.  LOL! This is too addicting. I haven't filled out my first bracelet and I'm ready looking at the bangles and the leather bracelets...


----------



## kuriso

LovelyLeslie said:


> @Kuriso - My older Pandora bracelets have gradually stretched over time as they broke in, but nothing ever drastic. They'd only be a teeny, tiny bit longer than my newer bracelets. Only noticeable if you laid them next to each other. The newer ones feel uncomfortable and tight when they are 3/4's filled or more.
> 
> @Irismay - If it's getting discontinued, my motto is to "just get it!" Lol
> 
> I'll need assistance with styling my botttom-right bracelet. It's just a bunch of randomness and charms that symbolize "me" so far. I like my two bracelets at the top as just strictly two-tone.



Thanks LovelyLeslie!! OMG you have so many bracelets. You inspire me to collect more charms and have a theme for my bracelets!


----------



## kuriso

aerinha said:


> My first bracelet was purchased in Disney (park exclusive bracelet) and I got the 7.1 inch one that I think would be 18 cm, for my 6.5 inch wrist.  The cast member there had me try on the 7.5 and did the finger test on both, I got 3 under the bigger bracelet and 2 under the smaller.  I wound up getting the 7.1 and do not regret it.  My other bracelets since have all been 7.1 and work.



Thank you for letting me know, aerinha! I'm going to go back to the store and try the finger test ! I did the sizing onlne and my wrist is 14cm and the site recommended 16 but its just not feeling comfy on my wrist!


----------



## neverending

Bought today the ESSENCE silver bracelet. I need to save some money for the disney charms... lovely


----------



## iVALANI

kuriso said:


> Thank you iVALANI for taking the time to respond. It feels tight with the 3 charms I have on. My bracelet doesn't twirl around my wrist at all. I haven't decided whether to buy more charms to make it full either. I heard that it is not good to have a bracelet not all the way full when it is breaking in because it is bad for the snake chain, do you know if there is any truth to that? I read somewhere that the charms should be evenly distributed when it is a new bracelet...
> 
> I guess I may end up like you...get two sizes! I hear that there is a free bracelet event in late March..maybe I can hint to SO and he will notice my bracelet "issues'



Great idea. :giggles:
But if you do end up getting only one, if you like the bracelet to move freely around your wrist then get the bigger size.
The charms should be distributed evenly, yes. For example you shouldn't wear several charms only in the middle section of the bracelet, like I've seen many people do. That could cause the bracelet to stretch unevenly, i.e. to stretch in that section only. So use the clips to divide the bracelet in three sections and distribute the charms you have along the entire bracelet.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> A disclaimer?  That's really strange but I guess they had a lot of people returning bracelets.
> I don't really follow the tips from their website, according to them I'm size 17 (having a 15cm wrist). I even tried size 17 at the store, I couldn't wait for the salesgirl to take it off, it was that tight and uncomfortable.



Yes, a disclaimer. I tried the 19 and 20 and SA said the 20 was too big. With it being new, the larger size didn't sit well on my wrist, more like stuck up and out here and there. She said it was likely to get caught on something, which would unravel it and therefore I'd be buying it against their advice. I can see what she was saying but in store you don't get to try it fully loaded! 

I purchased a used 20cm for a really great price, filled it up with charms and it's perfect. Fortunately I really like the way my 19s look with only a few charms so I'm happy with both



kuriso said:


> Greetings to you too! Wow, I can't believe you had to sign a waiver. Thanks for telling me bout the larger size. I do feel that a larger size may be more comfortable and I get to add more charms.  LOL! This is too addicting. I haven't filled out my first bracelet and I'm ready looking at the bangles and the leather bracelets...



Lol, that's just what I was like..............enoyj


----------



## kuriso

neverending said:


> Bought today the ESSENCE silver bracelet. I need to save some money for the disney charms... lovely



Have fun creating your bracelet! Those disney charms are adorable.


----------



## Rityanna

Tootie_ said:


> Looks great!!





AngelaPandora said:


> It is lovely.



Thank you so much Tootie and Angela! [emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;



pandorarose said:


> Beautiful! So excited to so so many retired charms. Pandora should really bring them back.



I agree, I love the retired ones. I got so desperate for one (the two tone with the gold flowers with diamonds in) that I bought it on ebay. Pretty sure it's authentic though! 



dinamit said:


> Gorgeous bracelet!



Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;



Pandoortje said:


> I love your bracelet so much!!! I downloaded the picture so I can see it every now and than. It's divine!



Thank you so much for the compliment!!!! [emoji16]



Irismay said:


> This is really beautiful bracelet, its funny when I see muranos on other peoples they don't look big, but when I tried it on my own looks huge



Thank you so much! I, too, had a hard time making the muranos work. I don't know how I managed it [emoji28] good luck getting yours to work on your bracelet, you just have to find the perfect ones for your bracelet. I feel like they bring about a nice pop of color.


----------



## Tootie_

So I've been working on building this Disney bracelet to include the new spring collection Disney charms. (3 Alice and wonderland charms & Rapunzel dress). I'm going to add it on the opposite side of the Cinderella slipper & Jasmine slipper. Still a work in progress.


----------



## aerinha

This one I think one is done as I stole the idea from a jeweler's site.


----------



## agpthng

I hope to be headed to San Diego, CA in September where my son lives.  Is there any place local there that I can get Pandora Charms that have something to do with San Diego.  And hopefully we'll be going to Disneyland which will be my 10th visit since I was a child and my husband's first, so will have to get a charm showing that.  Can you buy the disney charms at Disneyland?  I'm sorry for the questions that might sound silly but I don't know.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much! I love pink and think it really sets off the gold and vice versa. I would love to see a photo of your bracelet and the new charms!



My new charms are: pink facionated murano, cherry blossom murano, cupcake and two clips. I am not quite happy with the arragement yet and will probably re-arrange them. I wear full bracelet at home and just a few beads with my business attire.


----------



## aerinha

agpthng said:


> I hope to be headed to San Diego, CA in September where my son lives.  Is there any place local there that I can get Pandora Charms that have something to do with San Diego.  And hopefully we'll be going to Disneyland which will be my 10th visit since I was a child and my husband's first, so will have to get a charm showing that.  Can you buy the disney charms at Disneyland?  I'm sorry for the questions that might sound silly but I don't know.



You can get both the regular run Disney charms and the park exclusive Disney charms in Disneyland. They have the Ferris wheel and a 60 anniversary specific to "land" vs "world".


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> My new charms are: pink facionated murano, cherry blossom murano, cupcake and two clips. I am not quite happy with the arragement yet and will probably re-arrange them. I wear full bracelet at home and just a few beads with my business attire.



Very pretty, I love the three different muranos together 




aerinha said:


> This one I think one is done as I stole the idea from a jeweler's site.



Looks great, what colour are the blue ones called, are they the petite facets? Ive not come across any this dark


----------



## Mulberrygal

I'm on holiday at the moment and managed to grab a few minutes in the duty free Pandora on the way out. We flew out early and it was deserted, great to gave two very helpful SAs encouraging me.


----------



## aerinha

Just ordered the Flower and Garden show Disney Park exclusive charm. I will be in Dis next month but I wanted to make sure I got one


----------



## aerinha

Mulberrygal said:


> Very pretty, I love the three different muranos together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, what colour are the blue ones called, are they the petite facets? Ive not come across any this dark



They are the purple petite facets. I think they picked up color from the purple bag I rested my wrist on to take the pic


----------



## Gravitsap

My Pandora..


----------



## iVALANI

Very pretty.  Love all the bracelets from the last page.
When is the spring collection coming out? Sometime next week I think. There used to be a countdown of the remaining days on mora pandora before, but not anymore.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Gravitsap said:


> My Pandora..



Lovely! I am falling in love with gold core muranos... Such a pitty that they are retired.

I do not trust e-bay and we have non of them left in local stores (no outlets), so there is no way for me to get them.


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> Very pretty.  Love all the bracelets from the last page.
> 
> When is the spring collection coming out? Sometime next week I think. There used to be a countdown of the remaining days on mora pandora before, but not anymore.




I think on March 17!!!!


----------



## aerinha

iVALANI said:


> Very pretty.  Love all the bracelets from the last page.
> When is the spring collection coming out? Sometime next week I think. There used to be a countdown of the remaining days on mora pandora before, but not anymore.



I think Mora said March 17


----------



## Gravitsap

AngelaPandora said:


> Lovely! I am falling in love with gold core muranos... Such a pitty that they are retired.
> 
> I do not trust e-bay and we have non of them left in local stores (no outlets), so there is no way for me to get them.


 Angela Pandora, don't give up on eBay&#9786;&#65039; yes, you have to be careful, but sometimes there are genuine charms are  up for sale by private sellers. This is how I have got my murano charm with gold. It is absolutely authentic, all the stamp marks are in place and I want to buy more of same design in different colours. But again, you have to be so careful and check and double check the seller, the charm.. I would not buy any other charm on eBay, there are so many fakes!&#128528;


----------



## iVALANI

Thanks Crystalina and aerinha. 
Can't wait to get my hands on that flower garden murano.


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> Thanks Crystalina and aerinha.
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on that flower garden murano.




I know!!! It's gorgeous! I want that one too![emoji171]


----------



## Pepp

I'm kind of new to Pandora but not charms. I have a ton of ohm beads but saw the pave barrel clasp bracelet and fell in love. I was wondering do you mostly stick to the same brand or keep the charms on the same brand bracelet? Is it a faux pas to stick ohm beads or think geek beads on a pandora bracelet? Does it void the warranty


----------



## paula3boys

Pepp said:


> I'm kind of new to Pandora but not charms. I have a ton of ohm beads but saw the pave barrel clasp bracelet and fell in love. I was wondering do you mostly stick to the same brand or keep the charms on the same brand bracelet? Is it a faux pas to stick ohm beads or think geek beads on a pandora bracelet? Does it void the warranty




It voids warranty


----------



## Pepp

Oh dear. Thanks. I'll just keep my bee on it until I add more things and have my ohm bracelet separate.


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> I know!!! It's gorgeous! I want that one too![emoji171]



Yeah. Did you see that the background seems to be brownish? More natural choice would be green or white imo, but still I hope it doesn't distract too much from the flowers.



Pepp said:


> I'm kind of new to Pandora but not charms. I have a ton of ohm beads but saw the pave barrel clasp bracelet and fell in love. I was wondering do you mostly stick to the same brand or keep the charms on the same brand bracelet? Is it a faux pas to stick ohm beads or think geek beads on a pandora bracelet? Does it void the warranty



In my country only Pandora is available. Which I am grateful for otherwise I would've been bankrupt long time ago.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> Lovely! I am falling in love with gold core muranos... Such a pitty that they are retired.
> 
> I do not trust e-bay and we have non of them left in local stores (no outlets), so there is no way for me to get them.





Gravitsap said:


> Angela Pandora, don't give up on eBay&#9786;&#65039; yes, you have to be careful, but sometimes there are genuine charms are  up for sale by private sellers. This is how I have got my murano charm with gold. It is absolutely authentic, all the stamp marks are in place and I want to buy more of same design in different colours. But again, you have to be so careful and check and double check the seller, the charm.. I would not buy any other charm on eBay, there are so many fakes!&#128528;



There are so many fakes on there, it totally spoils it for all the genuine sellers.  It's very difficult to identify from the pics if they are fake and they all bear the Pandora hallmark now. I don't think you can tell by the sellers feedback as lots of buyers don't even realise they are fake until it's too late and the coating wears away or you have it cleaned and they all end up patchy 

I've previously needed up with fakes but last week I tried again with two retired charms, it wasn't easy to identify but they were fake and all went back   

I also purchased a bracelet that turned out to be larger than the size stated. It was too big and I had hassle returning and certainly didn't see why I should pay for return postage, when it wasn't as described. 

So I've had it with Pandora on EBay unless they are able to do something about it. The ridiculous thing is the price the fakes sell for, mostly well over half price, just a few pounds less


----------



## pandorarose

Gravitsap said:


> My Pandora..




Wow! Beautiful! I really like the pink theme colour.


----------



## Gravitsap

Mulberrygal said:


> There are so many fakes on there, it totally spoils it for all the genuine sellers.  It's very difficult to identify from the pics if they are fake and they all bear the Pandora hallmark now. I don't think you can tell by the sellers feedback as lots of buyers don't even realise they are fake until it's too late and the coating wears away or you have it cleaned and they all end up patchy
> 
> I've previously needed up with fakes but last week I tried again with two retired charms, it wasn't easy to identify but they were fake and all went back
> 
> I also purchased a bracelet that turned out to be larger than the size stated. It was too big and I had hassle returning and certainly didn't see why I should pay for return postage, when it wasn't as described.
> 
> So I've had it with Pandora on EBay unless they are able to do something about it. The ridiculous thing is the price the fakes sell for, mostly well over half price, just a few pounds less


 I totally agree, too many fakes in there  I guess, I did buy my gold murano charm a while ago and maybe then it was not that popular and there were no fakes. But I did order the Seattle charm afterwards and it was fake, posted back. Since then I buy the charms only in the store, at least I know then they are genuine


----------



## AngelaPandora

My dear husband surprised me with new charms: heart padlock and the swan from my wish list and my first tiny spacer with cz hearts (he picked this one himself). I am not too into hearts, but if my DH chose them, then I have to love them. The heart padlock was one that I did preapprove by adding it to my wishlist. 

He was actually not so nice. He waited forever when I was playing with my other new charms that I bought for myself, asked several times if I had finished and only after I was finnaly happy with my arrangement - I think it took a hour atleast- he went to the other room and brought my surprise. He said that: "good for you that you finished, now you can start all over!". Well I didn't mind too much. I've rearranged my blue bracelet and changed few charms. Today I wore 3 charms and clips on my leather bracelet. Those 3 are very bling.
The stars charm is also picked by my husband (a gift for christmas).

I feel that I am happy with my collection now, I love all my charms and I do not need anymore for now. I have 3 bracelets, one full, one half-full, the leather one to compliment or wear with just few charms and essence neclace. It took exactly 3 month to collect them thanks to the promotions.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> My dear husband surprised me with new charms: vintage heart and the swan from my wish list and my first tiny spacer with cz hearts (he picked this one himself). I am not too into hearts, but if my DH chose them, then I have to love them. The vintage heart was one that I did preapprove by adding it to my wishlist.
> 
> He was actually not so nice. He waited forever when I was playing with my other new charms that I bought for myself, asked several times if I had finished and only after I was finnaly happy with my arrangement - I think it took a hour atleast- he went to the other room and brought my surprise. He said that: "good for you that you finished, now you can start all over!". Well I didn't mind too much. I've rearranged my blue bracelet and changed few charms. Today I wore 3 charms and clips on my leather bracelet. Those 3 are very bling.
> The stars charm is also picked by my husband (a gift for christmas).
> 
> I feel that I am happy with my collection now, I love all my charms and I do not need anymore for now. I have 3 bracelets, one full, one half-full, the leather one to compliment or wear with just few charms and essence neclace. It took exactly 3 month to collect them thanks to the promotions.



It's a lovely bracelet, the blue theme looks great. DH has just purchased me the radiant heart at the airport and I have the same same clips as you. I'm looking forward to getting home and arranging my blue bracelet.  I think the swan looks lovely against the radiant heart, looks very pretty  I'm annoyed with myself as I missed an opportunity to buy the blue two tone star charm in the sale and wish I'd gone for it now.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> It's a lovely bracelet, the blue theme looks great. DH has just purchased me the radiant heart at the airport and I have the same same clips as you. I'm looking forward to getting home and arranging my blue bracelet.  I think the swan looks lovely against the radiant heart, looks very pretty  I'm annoyed with myself as I missed an opportunity to buy the blue two tone star charm in the sale and wish I'd gone for it now.



Thank you! 
What colour radiant hearts did you get?

I do like the two-tone blue stars charm, but I must say that it is hard to figure out, which charms to put next to it. It doesn't seem to go with anything perfectly. It gives me a head ache to arrange it in my bracelet.


----------



## Gravitsap

pandorarose said:


> Wow! Beautiful! I really like the pink theme colour.


Thank you x. I always thought my Pandora is a bit chaotic as many charms came from family and friends, so was not coordinated at all


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> Yeah. Did you see that the background seems to be brownish? More natural choice would be green or white imo, but still I hope it doesn't distract too much from the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I noticed that too. I have the Wildflower Murano and in some photos it shows up with a lot of brown, but in real life, mine has a lot of green.
> 
> I'm hoping that the Flower Garden Murano will also have more green than brown!


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> Thank you!
> What colour radiant hearts did you get?
> 
> I do like the two-tone blue stars charm, but I must say that it is hard to figure out, which charms to put next to it. It doesn't seem to go with anything perfectly. It gives me a head ache to arrange it in my bracelet.



I got the blue one as I'm trying to put together a predominately blue bracelet. I wasn't sure as I love the purple but already have a few purple and too many pink  

I know what you mean about a headache, sometime it just doesn't seem to come together but I think it looks great where you have put it.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hi ladies, wanted to share my bracelet and join your beautiful thread. Didn't wear it for a long time, but now found out I still like Pandora for casual pieces and even bought a couple new charms.

SA said yesterday its very dark, but I love the old vintage Pandora styles, pity I don't have too many of them. Kind of chaotic, but personal. 

Please welcome


----------



## iVALANI

I am very curious about that new smooth bracelet which isn't divided into sections. Don't know what to think until I see it in person, I am so used to my clips and like that they stop the charms from moving when the bracelet is not full. I'll have to see how it works in person.

And mora pandora says here that the flower garden murano has been moved to summer. :cry: So disappointed about that...

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2016/03/09/preview-pandora-spring-2016-hq-images/



AngelaPandora said:


> My dear husband surprised me with new charms: heart padlock and the swan from my wish list and my first tiny spacer with cz hearts (he picked this one himself). I am not too into hearts, but if my DH chose them, then I have to love them. The heart padlock was one that I did preapprove by adding it to my wishlist.
> 
> He was actually not so nice. He waited forever when I was playing with my other new charms that I bought for myself, asked several times if I had finished and only after I was finnaly happy with my arrangement - I think it took a hour atleast- he went to the other room and brought my surprise. He said that: "good for you that you finished, now you can start all over!". Well I didn't mind too much. I've rearranged my blue bracelet and changed few charms. Today I wore 3 charms and clips on my leather bracelet. Those 3 are very bling.
> The stars charm is also picked by my husband (a gift for christmas).
> 
> I feel that I am happy with my collection now, I love all my charms and I do not need anymore for now. I have 3 bracelets, one full, one half-full, the leather one to compliment or wear with just few charms and essence neclace. It took exactly 3 month to collect them thanks to the promotions.



It looks really classy and elegant I love it. 



Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to share my bracelet and join your beautiful thread. Didn't wear it for a long time, but now found out I still like Pandora for casual pieces and even bought a couple new charms.
> 
> SA said yesterday its very dark, but I love the old vintage Pandora styles, pity I don't have too many of them. Kind of chaotic, but personal.
> 
> Please welcome
> 
> View attachment 3298831



Welcome to the thread. 
Your bracelet is beautiful, you have some really cool charms which I don't see that often.


----------



## Tootie_

March 31st - April 3rd is the free bracelet event. 

Spend $100 = free $65 Bracelet
Spend $500 = free Two tone bracelet 
Spend $3,000 = free gold bracelet


----------



## AngelaPandora

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to share my bracelet and join your beautiful thread. Didn't wear it for a long time, but now found out I still like Pandora for casual pieces and even bought a couple new charms.
> 
> SA said yesterday its very dark, but I love the old vintage Pandora styles, pity I don't have too many of them. Kind of chaotic, but personal.
> 
> Please welcome
> 
> View attachment 3298831



:welcome2:



Mulberrygal said:


> I got the blue one as I'm trying to put together a predominately blue bracelet. I wasn't sure as I love the purple but already have a few purple and too many pink
> 
> I know what you mean about a headache, sometime it just doesn't seem to come together but I think it looks great where you have put it.



Yei! Twins in radiant heart and clips then



iVALANI said:


> It looks really classy and elegant I love it



Thank you, I appreciate it. I do not wear it like that for everyday look though, this arrangement is quite bold and I wear it for going out or occasions. It looks more humble with silver bracelet - I have discovered that most of Pandora charms stand out with oxydised bracelet.


----------



## aerinha

Tootie_ said:


> March 31st - April 3rd is the free bracelet event.
> 
> Spend $100 = free $65 Bracelet
> Spend $500 = free Two tone bracelet
> Spend $3,000 = free gold bracelet



Does that mean if you spend $400 you get 4 bracelets? Or that for spending $100-$499 you get one bracelet?


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> I am very curious about that new smooth bracelet which isn't divided into sections. Don't know what to think until I see it in person, I am so used to my clips and like that they stop the charms from moving when the bracelet is not full. I'll have to see how it works in person.



I thought the new smooth bracelet is designed  so the charms stay put. Hope so anyway but can you use existing charms with it?


----------



## iVALANI

I think I read somewhere that it will be possible to use rubber stoppers under the clips for this type of bracelet, like we do with the leather bracelets. And of course all charms are compatible with it, why wouldn't they be.


----------



## Irismay

Gravitsap said:


> My Pandora..


This is so lovely really like your bracelet


----------



## Irismay

Mulberrygal said:


> There are so many fakes on there, it totally spoils it for all the genuine sellers.  It's very difficult to identify from the pics if they are fake and they all bear the Pandora hallmark now. I don't think you can tell by the sellers feedback as lots of buyers don't even realise they are fake until it's too late and the coating wears away or you have it cleaned and they all end up patchy
> 
> I've previously needed up with fakes but last week I tried again with two retired charms, it wasn't easy to identify but they were fake and all went back
> 
> I also purchased a bracelet that turned out to be larger than the size stated. It was too big and I had hassle returning and certainly didn't see why I should pay for return postage, when it wasn't as described.
> 
> So I've had it with Pandora on EBay unless they are able to do something about it. The ridiculous thing is the price the fakes sell for, mostly well over half price, just a few pounds less


I must admit im tempted to get the pixie charm off ebay, sometimes if its too good to be true it usually is, I think I will wait go to Pandora besides I would like all my charms to be new, I'm not wearing my bracelet yet not till its full anyway.


----------



## Irismay

Tootie_ said:


> So I've been working on building this Disney bracelet to include the new spring collection Disney charms. (3 Alice and wonderland charms & Rapunzel dress). I'm going to add it on the opposite side of the Cinderella slipper & Jasmine slipper. Still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295184


this will look amazing I love it!! cant get the disney where I am


----------



## Irismay

New letters ... What is everyone's thoughts on these? I'm liking the whimsical style can't wait to see them in real life


----------



## iVALANI

I don't like them... that lattice pattern + cz, it's just too much.


----------



## Irismay

iVALANI said:


> I don't like them... that lattice pattern + cz, it's just too much.


I got to say there's not much jumping out at me in the new collection, I do like one or two pieces, it's a little too pink for me, yes I think the letters would of been better without the cz although I like the lattice &#9786;&#65039; they are going a little mad with cz lately!! I really like this Daisy one it's simple from new collection


----------



## Irismay

iVALANI said:


> I don't like them... that lattice pattern + cz, it's just too much.


Do you have some photos of your bracelet ivalani would love to see it


----------



## iVALANI

Irismay said:


> I got to say there's not much jumping out at me in the new collection, I do like one or two pieces, it's a little too pink for me, yes I think the letters would of been better without the cz although I like the lattice &#9786;&#65039; they are going a little mad with cz lately!! I really like this Daisy one it's simple from new collection



This one looks lovely, I also like the clip with the same pattern.



Irismay said:


> Do you have some photos of your bracelet ivalani would love to see it



Sure. This is a month old photo but I'm wearing this blue combo today as well.


----------



## Irismay

iVALANI said:


> This one looks lovely, I also like the clip with the same pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. This is a month old photo but I'm wearing this blue combo today as well.


Yes I like the clips too really nice simple, wish there were some more charms plain silver this time, with less stones in!! maybe I'm being bit boring lol I'm not really a pink person. Your bracelet is lovely I really like the touches of blue and the st Christopher is it a st Christopher ? I brought 2 golden pave charms at Christmas but am regretting that now &#55357;&#56847; maybe it was the Christmas sparkle made me do it &#55357;&#56834; but I think my bracelet will look better without them, I'm not even sure on my lace botanque for everyday would like to change it up somedays by having the two tone pixie in the middle love that charm, think my next one will be silver/blue theme they look so nice.


----------



## Tootie_

aerinha said:


> Does that mean if you spend $400 you get 4 bracelets? Or that for spending $100-$499 you get one bracelet?




You should get 4, depends on the store tho.  Some stores may put restrictions on how many free bracelets you can get.


----------



## Tootie_

Irismay said:


> New letters ... What is everyone's thoughts on these? I'm liking the whimsical style can't wait to see them in real life




I didn't like them at first based off the pics but in person they look much better.


----------



## Irismay

Tootie_ said:


> I didn't like them at first based off the pics but in person they look much better.


Will have to see them in person to make up my mind, are they out in the UK already ?


----------



## AngelaPandora

Irismay said:


> New letters ... What is everyone's thoughts on these? I'm liking the whimsical style can't wait to see them in real life



I like them, I think that they will look good on both of my bracelets.
I will one on my wish list.


----------



## Tootie_

Irismay said:


> Will have to see them in person to make up my mind, are they out in the UK already ?




I'm unsure about that one. I'll have to ask and see


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> I don't like them... that lattice pattern + cz, it's just too much.




I agree.

While I like the idea of vintage letters, they are overdone.  I think there's too much going on in such a small charm and IRL, I think they might look "messy."


----------



## Irismay

My Pandora snake ring...


----------



## AngelaPandora

This will be my spring season look: full bracelet or just few beads stacked on oxy and leather bracelet. I have just the spot for vintage letter. It has just an appropriate amount of CZ - not too much just enough to give a little sparkle.


----------



## AngelaPandora

iVALANI said:


> This one looks lovely, I also like the clip with the same pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. This is a month old photo but I'm wearing this blue combo today as well.



Very pretty. I saw your blue leather bracelet in previous thread. How does it look now - good as new or does it show a signs of wear? I would love to have a blue or green leather bracelet but I haven't had mine for long and I am not sure if they last long.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> This will be my spring season look: full bracelet or just few beads stacked on oxy and leather bracelet. I have just the spot for vintage letter. It has just an appropriate amount of CZ - not too much just enough to give a little sparkle.



Definitely the stacked look for me, I think it looks great with just a few charms on each. I'm not keen on the full bracelet look, they look wonderful in a picture but I just don't like the look when worn.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Irismay said:


> New letters ... What is everyone's thoughts on these? I'm liking the whimsical style can't wait to see them in real life





iVALANI said:


> I don't like them... that lattice pattern + cz, it's just too much.



This was my first reaction but I may feel different when I see them IRL.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> Definitely the stacked look for me, I think it looks great with just a few charms on each. I'm not keen on the full bracelet look, they look wonderful in a picture but I just don't like the look when worn.



I know what you mean, they look different on and off. I would be happy to see your blue bracelet with new additions.


----------



## iVALANI

Irismay said:


> Yes I like the clips too really nice simple, wish there were some more charms plain silver this time, with less stones in!! maybe I'm being bit boring lol I'm not really a pink person. Your bracelet is lovely I really like the touches of blue and the st Christopher is it a st Christopher ? I brought 2 golden pave charms at Christmas but am regretting that now &#65533;&#65533; maybe it was the Christmas sparkle made me do it &#65533;&#65533; but I think my bracelet will look better without them, I'm not even sure on my lace botanque for everyday would like to change it up somedays by having the two tone pixie in the middle love that charm, think my next one will be silver/blue theme they look so nice.



Thank you. Yes, that's St Christopher, one of the rare charms I never take off.



Irismay said:


> My Pandora snake ring...



It's gorgeous. 



AngelaPandora said:


> This will be my spring season look: full bracelet or just few beads stacked on oxy and leather bracelet. I have just the spot for vintage letter. It has just an appropriate amount of CZ - not too much just enough to give a little sparkle.



Oxy and grey leather bracelet go so well together, I love it!



AngelaPandora said:


> Very pretty. I saw your blue leather bracelet in previous thread. How does it look now - good as new or does it show a signs of wear? I would love to have a blue or green leather bracelet but I haven't had mine for long and I am not sure if they last long.



Well, I hardly ever wear it, so mine still looks brand new. 
If you do end up buying a leather bracelet, just don't put too many charms on it, don't shower with it or spray perfume directly onto it and it should be fine. I have a friend who wears her leather bracelet all the time, still looks the same.
I am curious about the red/coral one from the summer collection. If the colour is anything like in the promo pics then it's beautiful.


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> Definitely the stacked look for me, I think it looks great with just a few charms on each. I'm not keen on the full bracelet look, they look wonderful in a picture but I just don't like the look when worn.



I agree, stacked looks better. 
Although I also like when the bracelet is full, the only thing that I don't like is that it's quite heavy when full.


----------



## Tootie_

Very excited!! Definitely know as soon as these hit the outlets they will be gone. Added two more retired charms to my 14K gold bracelet today. Gold Royal Crown and Heart, Diamond. [emoji119]&#127998;[emoji7]


----------



## Irismay

Tootie_ said:


> Very excited!! Definitely know as soon as these hit the outlets they will be gone. Added two more retired charms to my 14K gold bracelet today. Gold Royal Crown and Heart, Diamond. [emoji119]&#127998;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300389
> View attachment 3300391


This look amazing very jealous &#9786;&#65039; I don't think there is an outlet near me.


----------



## Irismay

iVALANI said:


> Thank you. Yes, that's St Christopher, one of the rare charms I never take off.
> 
> 
> 
> It's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Oxy and grey leather bracelet go so well together, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hardly ever wear it, so mine still looks brand new.
> If you do end up buying a leather bracelet, just don't put too many charms on it, don't shower with it or spray perfume directly onto it and it should be fine. I have a friend who wears her leather bracelet all the time, still looks the same.
> I am curious about the red/coral one from the summer collection. If the colour is anything like in the promo pics then it's beautiful.


Thank you &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> I think I read somewhere that it will be possible to use rubber stoppers under the clips for this type of bracelet, like we do with the leather bracelets. And of course all charms are compatible with it, why wouldn't they be.



Yes I've heard about the rubber stoppers too but not sure how they will work with the existing charms. I just hope they don't introduce a new range of specific charms for the bracelet like they did with Essence. 

I really like the idea of being able to space my existing charms out on a bracelet and they stay put. 




Tootie_ said:


> Very excited!! Definitely know as soon as these hit the outlets they will be gone. Added two more retired charms to my 14K gold bracelet today. Gold Royal Crown and Heart, Diamond. [emoji119]&#127998;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300389
> View attachment 3300391



Oh this is beautiful    Did you find them in the Outlet? My nearest one is just too far away, I'd so love to go.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> I know what you mean, they look different on and off. I would be happy to see your blue bracelet with new additions.



Just back from holiday today and I'll be having a play around with my "duty free" charms soon, hopefully will post some pics later. 

I wish now I'd bought more but at the time I was sick, tired and rushed, so wasn't thinking too straight    I'd also planned on getting another essence bracelet and they didn't stock the range so that threw me a bit.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Tootie_ said:


> Very excited!! Definitely know as soon as these hit the outlets they will be gone. Added two more retired charms to my 14K gold bracelet today. Gold Royal Crown and Heart, Diamond. [emoji119]&#127998;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300389
> View attachment 3300391




Theese are very nice additions. Love to see how the bracelets involve. 

The crown reminded my one of the posters, who has not posted for a long time: Dynasty - she had a thing for those gold crowns.


----------



## Tootie_

Irismay said:


> This look amazing very jealous [emoji5]&#65039; I don't think there is an outlet near me.




There are two near me. You can always call them and have the ship your item. That's what I use to do.


----------



## Tootie_

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes I've heard about the rubber stoppers too but not sure how they will work with the existing charms. I just hope they don't introduce a new range of specific charms for the bracelet like they did with Essence.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the idea of being able to space my existing charms out on a bracelet and they stay put.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is beautiful    Did you find them in the Outlet? My nearest one is just too far away, I'd so love to go.




Thanks. I actually went and got them from a regular store before they were getting ready to ship it to the outlets. This summer a lot of outlets will be opening up. Right now at the outlets they have a event going on, buy two retired items get one free. U can always call and ask them to ship it to you.


----------



## Tootie_

AngelaPandora said:


> Theese are very nice additions. Love to see how the bracelets involve.
> 
> 
> 
> The crown reminded my one of the posters, who has not posted for a long time: Dynasty - she had a thing for those gold crowns.




I'll have to check out her bracelets. I think I'm going to get another diamond heart I love that one.


----------



## Gravitsap

Irismay said:


> This is so lovely really like your bracelet


Thank you, IrisMay x


----------



## Gravitsap

Beautiful!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Tootie_ said:


> Thanks. I actually went and got them from a regular store before they were getting ready to ship it to the outlets. This summer a lot of outlets will be opening up. Right now at the outlets they have a event going on, buy two retired items get one free. U can always call and ask them to ship it to you.



I'm in the UK and have phoned them a couple of times but they say they don't post out  very annoying.

Has anyone else in the UK managed to get one of the Outlets to post items out. I only know of the Outlet at Bicester Village, are there any others?


----------



## Tootie_

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm in the UK and have phoned them a couple of times but they say they don't post out  very annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else in the UK managed to get one of the Outlets to post items out. I only know of the Outlet at Bicester Village, are there any others?




I will check at the outlet I work at. We have our grand opening this Thursday.


----------



## Tootie_

I was obsessing over this ring which is retiring this Spring. Shining Star Black Spinel. My favorite gold ring. Can't wait to make this a stackable set.


----------



## paula3boys

Tootie_ said:


> I was obsessing over this ring which is retiring this Spring. Shining Star Black Spinel. My favorite gold ring. Can't wait to make this a stackable set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301276
> View attachment 3301278




Gorgeous


----------



## agpthng

Irismay said:


> New letters ... What is everyone's thoughts on these? I'm liking the whimsical style can't wait to see them in real life



Absolutely love these - I've wanted to get my initials but haven't seen any Pandora ones that I like.


----------



## Tootie_

paula3boys said:


> Gorgeous




Thank you!!


----------



## AngelaPandora

Tootie_ said:


> I will check at the outlet I work at. We have our grand opening this Thursday.



Page 89 have several pictures of her all-most done bracelet.

I love your blue muranos the best (please don't mind me sounding like a stalker   )


----------



## iVALANI

AngelaPandora :giggles:
I wonder where Dynasty is, her bracelets were crazy (good crazy, not bad crazy). 
Tootie, that ring is so pretty.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Oops I've done it again, I wanted a blue theme and I've overdone the blue.................too blue?


----------



## Mulberrygal

I prefer it with less charms and the pave clips. I just love the radiant heart, that has to stay.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Or maybe this version...........

I've ordered a couple of silver openwork charms, perhaps that will tone it down?


----------



## Mulberrygal

I also wanted something in green/blue to stack with a Tiffany bracelet. I think I've learned my lesson and just purchased one green petite facet charm and added it to my bangle with the blue clips, happy with the simplistic end result of this one.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> Oops I've done it again, I wanted a blue theme and I've overdone the blue.................too blue?


You should definetly atleast try how silver charms would look between muranos and other blue thingies. I bet they would be spectacular. Mystic pave flowers perhaps or what was the name.... the ones that look like galaxy? 

Honestly, I like it also the way it is right now. we are twins with blue cz murano (I have one), funny that I never tried it with my oxy bracelet - it seems so obvious now. If it was mine bracelet I would put muranos immidiately after clap - but we do not want exactly same bracelets? Ha - I planned to use my murano for summer, between angelfish and starfish charms.

I love you statement green little facet. I have my statement in pink and wear it with my oxy bracelet with twirl clips.


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> I prefer it with less charms and the pave clips. I just love the radiant heart, that has to stay.



I prefer this one. So, I would just drop the muranos, if I were you.



Mulberrygal said:


> I also wanted something in green/blue to stack with a Tiffany bracelet. I think I've learned my lesson and just purchased one green petite facet charm and added it to my bangle with the blue clips, happy with the simplistic end result of this one.



This is lovely.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> Or maybe this version...........
> 
> I've ordered a couple of silver openwork charms, perhaps that will tone it down?



This time I actually like all those combinations, but if you have to choose then I find hard to combine that murano with other beads (never had this problem with pink facionated, white looking glass and cherry blossoms).

On the other hand it looks perfect on its own. Like see in the summer with its colour and boubles inside.

My bracelet today:


----------



## AngelaPandora

And my blue murano with cz


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> This time I actually like all those combinations, but if you have to choose then I find hard to combine that murano with other beads (never had this problem with pink facionated, white looking glass and cherry blossoms).
> 
> On the other hand it looks perfect on its own. Like see in the summer with its colour and boubles inside.
> 
> My bracelet today:





AngelaPandora said:


> And my blue murano with cz



These both look lovely, I've not tried mixing my two tone charms with silver but you've definitely made it work well. I think the blue works well on the Oxy, I also wear mine with pink. 

I've already ordered the openwork flower charm you have and also the silver galaxy openwork. I dont know why but I really like the clips on yours but not on mine  Lol I don't think I'd go too far wrong copying yours, I doubt we'll ever end up sitting next to each other  

I get so many Pandora ideas in my head but they never seem to quite work, it's starting to drive me nuts ullhair: the trouble is there are so very many I love.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I came across this picture whilst looking for blue charms. 

So maybe mine wasn't too blue after all?   I'm pretty sure I couldn't carry it off quite this well :giggles:

Plus I can't help but think as soon as she puts her arm down, they'll end up in a heap


----------



## iVALANI

They will end up in a heap. The problem with these advertisement photos is that they are staged and sometimes make us believe that charms stay put at the exact same spot they are placed, which never happens in real life.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> These both look lovely, I've not tried mixing my two tone charms with silver but you've definitely made it work well. I think the blue works well on the Oxy, I also wear mine with pink.
> 
> I've already ordered the openwork flower charm you have and also the silver galaxy openwork. I dont know why but I really like the clips on yours but not on mine  Lol I don't think I'd go too far wrong copying yours, I doubt we'll ever end up sitting next to each other
> 
> I get so many Pandora ideas in my head but they never seem to quite work, it's starting to drive me nuts ullhair: the trouble is there are so very many I love.



Oh my I do not mind at all, I am only flattered if I inspired you but honestly it is a two way street I copy yours also Should we ever end up with same bracelets, it would be a team work 

I have 3 twirls and as they are retired, they were last ones and have different oxydation levels. The darkest one looks the best. 

I know about the madness as I am a bit troubed-minded and have a thing for perfection. Honestly your bracelets look gorgeous. Try to let it go and have all different charms do not double even one, for a week - It could help to let the maddness go a bit.

As I wrote earlier, at one point It just happened that I was finally content with my charms and stopped buing (I still have a wish list, but I feel that I can wait and see). I think it happened after I made a peace with that I can have different bracelet each day. I choose few beads and go with them - I do wear full bracelet at home (and I am starting to love it too)


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> I came across this picture whilst looking for blue charms.
> 
> So maybe mine wasn't too blue after all?   I'm pretty sure I couldn't carry it off quite this well :giggles:
> 
> Plus I can't help but think as soon as she puts her arm down, they'll end up in a heap



Trust me yours are not too blue. You can always add another bracelet without charms to balance.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> They will end up in a heap. The problem with these advertisement photos is that they are staged and sometimes make us believe that charms stay put at the exact same spot they are placed, which never happens in real life.



Yes I agree, window displays are the same with everything in perfect place. I think that was my disappointment with Pandora, after creating a bracelet, it just didn't look the same when worn. 

I still seem to be searching for something which can't be achieved. I've realised I prefer the look of a less full bracelet but the charms just don't stay put. I love my essence bracelet but the charms are so limiting which is why I'm looking forward to the new smooth bracelet coming out.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> Trust me yours are not too blue. You can always add another bracelet without charms to balance.



Yes that's another good idea, I'm just wearing my green bead with clips today on my Oxy, stacked with Tiffany for St Patricks day


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes I agree, window displays are the same with everything in perfect place. I think that was my disappointment with Pandora, after creating a bracelet, it just didn't look the same when worn.
> 
> I still seem to be searching for something which can't be achieved. I've realised I prefer the look of a less full bracelet but the charms just don't stay put. I love my essence bracelet but the charms are so limiting which is why I'm looking forward to the new smooth bracelet coming out.



Have you tried to put carefully small elastic under the beads? I am searching for those and will try if I find one (not pandora stoppers, ordinary tiny-tainy plastic bands). I read the tip in older thread. When I have 2-3 beads in each section, it us amost the same - they do move around but there is still enough space to peep and they are not all together.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> Have you tried to put carefully small elastic under the beads? I am searching for those and will try if I find one (not pandora stoppers, ordinary tiny-tainy plastic bands). I read the tip in older thread. When I have 2-3 beads in each section, it us amost the same - they do move around but there is still enough space to peep and they are not all together.



Oh that's interesting, I've never heard of those, I have the stoppers you mentioned to use with clips. I do remember seeing some different plastic stoppers but you could see the plastic around the sides. I will have to do some research.


----------



## iVALANI

What if the rubber band somehow gets stuck under the charm and I can't take it out?  That sounds like something that might happen to me if I ever decide to try that trick.


----------



## ScottyGal

Irismay said:


> My Pandora snake ring...



Love this! &#128013;


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> They will end up in a heap. The problem with these advertisement photos is that they are staged and sometimes make us believe that charms stay put at the exact same spot they are placed, which never happens in real life.




I've been wondering about this.

My current bracelet is nearly full, so I'm thinking about starting a new one so I can wear both together.

I'm wondering if that will look good or like a messy heap. Hmmmm....


----------



## Crystalina

Does anyone have the angel wing necklace?

If so, do you have a photo of what it looks like IRL?


----------



## AngelaPandora

iVALANI said:


> What if the rubber band somehow gets stuck under the charm and I can't take it out?  That sounds like something that might happen to me if I ever decide to try that trick.



Personally I think that rubber is soft enough that eventually you will manage to take it of, but there is always a risk involved when you are experimenting. My risk tolerance level is quite high, so I do not mind that, but I have not found those little rubbers in sale, I have seen some been used in toys, that is how I have the picture of them in my head.  I need that trick for my leather bracelet, as I want to space out my charms without clips (with clips there are 3 charms alreadi in one place and I do not like the Pandora stoppers to show).


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina, I tried wearing two bracelets at the same time (not full though) but I don't like the look. That is something you definitely need to try, to see if it works for you.

Re. the rubber bands, maybe these... my daughter has them and used them to make friendship bracelets. Although I think they might be too big for this purpose. I am sure it is possible to find smaller ones.


----------



## AngelaPandora

My son has those to  he does not wear loom bands, but he enjoy making them as presents. Are those teansperent ones the hooks? I have seen black and transperent rubber bands (diameter about 3mm)


----------



## AngelaPandora

Google knows that small rubbers are used for ortodontic braces.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Im so pleased as I managed to order the two tone nightingale charm in the sale today. I've still got a few more charms I'd like to add, I've also got a retired "flower basket" on its way ..............my two tone bracelet so far

Sorry my photos are crap at the moment, I've misplaced my camera and the iPad just doesn't compare.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Has anyone had a clasp changed or tried to do it themselves?


----------



## aerinha

Has anyone seen the new dahlia pieces yet?  Curious if they have an irridescent top coat or were matte?


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> Im so pleased as I managed to order the two tone nightingale charm in the sale today. I've still got a few more charms I'd like to add, I've also got a retired "flower basket" on its way ..............my two tone bracelet so far
> 
> Sorry my photos are crap at the moment, I've misplaced my camera and the iPad just doesn't compare.



Beautiful 



Mulberrygal said:


> Has anyone had a clasp changed or tried to do it themselves?



No. Why, did something happen to yours?



aerinha said:


> Has anyone seen the new dahlia pieces yet?  Curious if they have an irridescent top coat or were matte?



I won't go to the store until next week and then I'll see in person but for me it's pretty clear from all the promo pics that they have a shiny finish... I am liking those droplet rings more and more, especially stacked, the way they have been presenting them in the promo pics. Aren't they gorgeous...?


----------



## Crystalina

Ok my head is overwhelmed with ideas right now regarding the free bracelet promo.

My current bracelet is full, so I was thinking of getting the white field of daisies clip and the dahlia clip, then picking the pace heart clasp for my bracelet (of course paying the extra cost of the bracelet since it's over the allotted amount. 

Wearing two bracelets concerns me, though, and I can't handle not wearing them both if I have them both!

That makes me think about starting an essence bracelet, but I hate the idea of the silicone stoppers and all the problems that might come with them!


----------



## kuriso

Finally got a chance to read through this thread! Really excited for the free bracelet promotion. The sales associate I talked to today told me that presale is on March 24th. I'm still very new to Pandora so am excited to pick up a few charms to fill up my bracelet. I ended up exchanging my 16cm for a 17cm. 17cm is looser but fits more charms, hehehee. 16cm was too tight! I saw the dahlia charms and they are so adorable and feminine looking! Unfortunately I don't recall whether it was matte or shiny top coat... but it is very lovely and on my list of to buys! Does anyone know if I can pay a little bit more to get the Pandora Rose clasp bracelet during the promo event? Also, what do you guys use to store your pandora charms / bracelets / clips? When I first bought my iconic bracelet set and vegas charms, it only came in one box, all together. I'd like to buy a box to store all my charms together so its easier to switch in and out. If you have any ideas and or suggestions, I'd greatly appreciate it! Have a wonderful weekend, everyone


----------



## paula3boys

iVALANI said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Why, did something happen to yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't go to the store until next week and then I'll see in person but for me it's pretty clear from all the promo pics that they have a shiny finish... I am liking those droplet rings more and more, especially stacked, the way they have been presenting them in the promo pics. Aren't they gorgeous...?




I personally didn't like these rings in person and I'm a ring fiend that owns so many rings. They didn't look as bright as pictures


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> Wearing two bracelets concerns me, though, and I can't handle not wearing them both if I have them both!



:giggles:
I'm the same way about charms. I am long past the period when I was able to wear all my charms on the bracelet so now I'm always sorry about those that need to stay in the box.

Kuriso, all my charms are in one medium sized Pandora box while the bracelets are with the other jewelry.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Crystalina said:


> Ok my head is overwhelmed with ideas right now regarding the free bracelet promo.
> 
> My current bracelet is full, so I was thinking of getting the white field of daisies clip and the dahlia clip, then picking the pace heart clasp for my bracelet (of course paying the extra cost of the bracelet since it's over the allotted amount.
> 
> Wearing two bracelets concerns me, though, and I can't handle not wearing them both if I have them both!
> 
> That makes me think about starting an essence bracelet, but I hate the idea of the silicone stoppers and all the problems that might come with them!



I always wear more than one bracelet. I like the look with one with charms with one without and also the Essence worn simple with one bead. I then usually stack them with another bracelet or bangle. 

I tried my white daisy spacers/ clip with my rose gold bracelet & charms. I moved the rose gold clips along until I get more rose charms. I'd not planned to wear it with white but I guess that's the beauty of Pandora. I got the idea from a window display and am really pleased with the result.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Has anyone in the UK seen the free bracelet offer, we don't seem to get many offers here


----------



## Mulberrygal

Lol, we definitely aren't getting the free bracelet over here  I just googled it, all we got was a free jewellery box when you spent over £125  

It seems most people that received them put them straight on EBay


----------



## Crystalina

Hmmm.... Ok another question. I REALLY want that Dahlia clip. If I replace the Dahlia clip with my Rose Pandora clip, can I put the Rose Pandora clip somewhere else in my bracelet like it was a charm?

Or do you guys think the Dahlia clip can be put in the bracelet like a charm?

If so, then I can wear the pace heart clasp bracelet empty next to my full bracelet.


----------



## Crystalina

Or do I skip all that and start an Essence bracelet?!LOL

OMG I'm obsessed![emoji12]


----------



## Crystalina

One more thing...

Do most of you consider your bracelets to be "finished" once they are completely full?

Or do you usually only fill them up half-way and then start a new one?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Crystalina said:


> Hmmm.... Ok another question. I REALLY want that Dahlia clip. If I replace the Dahlia clip with my Rose Pandora clip, can I put the Rose Pandora clip somewhere else in my bracelet like it was a charm?
> 
> Or do you guys think the Dahlia clip can be put in the bracelet like a charm?
> 
> If so, then I can wear the pace heart clasp bracelet empty next to my full bracelet.



I think the dahlia clip is beautiful, I've not seen it ITF but the colour looks like it will go beautifully with rose.

Yes you can definitely just use any of the clips as a charm if they are loose on the bracelet. This is what I've done here, replaced the rose clips with the white daisy clips and moved the rose ones up to use as charms until I can balance it better with another couple of charms. I'd planned to keep it all rose but I do like it with the white, so will leave it for now. 

The pave heart bracelet looks gorgeous without charms, stacked with other bracelets. 



Crystalina said:


> One more thing...
> 
> Do most of you consider your bracelets to be "finished" once they are completely full?
> 
> Or do you usually only fill them up half-way and then start a new one?



Lol, like you I've got plenty of Pandora thoughts  I've more than one bracelet on the go but have come to the conclusion I prefer only a few charms on each. That is other than my two tone which is nearly full and I will consider it finished when I've got no more room. 

Initially I planned on only one bracelet and thought I'd move the charms to and fro but it is quite a hassle to change the whole lot so I picked up a couple of extra pre-loved ones. I'm really pleased I did as one has relaxed more and looks quite different.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> No. Why, did something happen to yours?



Thank you, I'm so near completing it now. I've not worn it yet as it's for my Birthday in May. I've been searching for charms and DH has been buying them whenever they come up. Left to his own devices, I expect he would have just gone and picked one already prepared. I'm really thrilled with the result and never expected to manage to collect so many by now but have come across some very good offers 

Whilst I was unsuccessfully googling elastic to stop the charms moving I came across an article on replacing the clasp. It looked very simple and it occurred to me to swap clasps over. I saw a damaged two tone bracelet sell really cheaply on EBay, I didn't think of it at the time but I'm sure that's what the buyer would have done.


----------



## Crystalina

Thank you for the relies iVALANI and Mulberrygal!

For the bracelet promo, I'm trying to decide which option to go for.  

Here's a current pic of my almost full bracelet (which has room for 2 more charms).




If you were me, would you:

1. Finish filling this bracelet up with two more charms (Dahlia clip and Galaxy charm) and get the pace heart bracelet in the promo to wear empty with the full one

2. Don't finish filling this up---get the Dahlia clip and Darling Daisy Meadow clip to put on the pace heart clasp bracelet in the promo

3. Leave current bracelet as is with s bit of wiggle room and start an Essence bracelet (but 2essence charms now and get an essence bracelet with the promo)

4. None of the above! (Suggest something else)

TIA!!!![emoji171]


----------



## Havanese 28

Crystalina said:


> One more thing...
> 
> Do most of you consider your bracelets to be "finished" once they are completely full?
> 
> Or do you usually only fill them up half-way and then start a new one?


I've been working on an all gold one for several years, and each charm has a special significance.  I only have a few charms left to add before the bracelet is full, and I will then consider it " finished".  I have enjoyed wearing it throughout the process, even in the very beginning when it only had a few charms, clips, spacers on it.  I've enjoyed the project and love how it's evolved.


----------



## Havanese 28

Crystalina said:


> Thank you for the relies iVALANI and Mulberrygal!
> 
> For the bracelet promo, I'm trying to decide which option to go for.
> 
> Here's a current pic of my almost full bracelet (which has room for 2 more charms).
> 
> View attachment 3306343
> 
> 
> If you were me, would you:
> 
> 1. Finish filling this bracelet up with two more charms (Dahlia clip and Galaxy charm) and get the pace heart bracelet in the promo to wear empty with the full one
> 
> 2. Don't finish filling this up---get the Dahlia clip and Darling Daisy Meadow clip to put on the pace heart clasp bracelet in the promo
> 
> 3. Leave current bracelet as is with s bit of wiggle room and start an Essence bracelet (but 2essence charms now and get an essence bracelet with the promo)
> 
> 4. None of the above! (Suggest something else)
> 
> TIA!!!![emoji171]


This is beautiful!


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> Hmmm.... Ok another question. I REALLY want that Dahlia clip. If I replace the Dahlia clip with my Rose Pandora clip, can I put the Rose Pandora clip somewhere else in my bracelet like it was a charm?
> 
> Or do you guys think the Dahlia clip can be put in the bracelet like a charm?
> 
> If so, then I can wear the pace heart clasp bracelet empty next to my full bracelet.



Yes, Dahlia can be placed anywhere on the bracelet. I do it all the time with my clips, wear them in places not foreseen for clips.



Crystalina said:


> One more thing...
> 
> Do most of you consider your bracelets to be "finished" once they are completely full?
> 
> Or do you usually only fill them up half-way and then start a new one?



I never consider my bracelets full and I constantly rearrange and move the charms.



Crystalina said:


> Thank you for the relies iVALANI and Mulberrygal!
> 
> For the bracelet promo, I'm trying to decide which option to go for.
> 
> Here's a current pic of my almost full bracelet (which has room for 2 more charms).
> 
> View attachment 3306343
> 
> 
> If you were me, would you:
> 
> 1. Finish filling this bracelet up with two more charms (Dahlia clip and Galaxy charm) and get the pace heart bracelet in the promo to wear empty with the full one
> 
> 2. Don't finish filling this up---get the Dahlia clip and Darling Daisy Meadow clip to put on the pace heart clasp bracelet in the promo
> 
> 3. Leave current bracelet as is with s bit of wiggle room and start an Essence bracelet (but 2essence charms now and get an essence bracelet with the promo)
> 
> 4. None of the above! (Suggest something else)
> 
> TIA!!!![emoji171]



Option number 2. I think this one is already full of quite striking pieces so I would leave it like this.
Re the Essence bracelets... I am still resisting them.


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> Yes, Dahlia can be placed anywhere on the bracelet. I do it all the time with my clips, wear them in places not foreseen for clips.
> 
> 
> 
> I never consider my bracelets full and I constantly rearrange and move the charms.
> 
> 
> 
> Option number 2. I think this one is already full of quite striking pieces so I would leave it like this.
> Re the Essence bracelets... I am still resisting them.




Thank you for the feedback!

Are you resisting the Essence bc of the design of them (previous issues with clasps, silicone stoppers) or bc you prefer the moments charms?


----------



## Crystalina

Havanese 28 said:


> This is beautiful!




Thank you so much![emoji8]


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> Thank you for the feedback!
> 
> Are you resisting the Essence bc of the design of them (previous issues with clasps, silicone stoppers) or bc you prefer the moments charms?



I usually love them in the promo pics, especially when they stack them so nicely but when I try them on at the store, next to my moments bracelet, they look like its poor cousins, so to speak.   They're so tiny. Although I must say I do like the concept, where it is not obvious to everyone who looks at the charm what it represents.


----------



## Gravitsap

Mulberrygal said:


> Has anyone in the UK seen the free bracelet offer, we don't seem to get many offers here


I have seen that promotion on line, but that was maybe a year ago. That was silver bangle offered when £125 spend. The offer was around October time, if I am not mistaken


----------



## Mulberrygal

Gravitsap said:


> I have seen that promotion on line, but that was maybe a year ago. That was silver bangle offered when £125 spend. The offer was around October time, if I am not mistaken



Shame that was before I became obsessed  but hopefully they will do it again in the UK. I've signed up for the online emails, so hopefully I'll hear if it happens again.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Crystalina said:


> Thank you for the relies iVALANI and Mulberrygal!
> 
> For the bracelet promo, I'm trying to decide which option to go for.
> 
> Here's a current pic of my almost full bracelet (which has room for 2 more charms).
> 
> View attachment 3306343
> 
> 
> If you were me, would you:
> 
> 1. Finish filling this bracelet up with two more charms (Dahlia clip and Galaxy charm) and get the pace heart bracelet in the promo to wear empty with the full one
> 
> 2. Don't finish filling this up---get the Dahlia clip and Darling Daisy Meadow clip to put on the pace heart clasp bracelet in the promo
> 
> 3. Leave current bracelet as is with s bit of wiggle room and start an Essence bracelet (but 2essence charms now and get an essence bracelet with the promo)
> 
> 4. None of the above! (Suggest something else)
> 
> TIA!!!![emoji171]



I agree with iVALANI your bracelet does look beautiful as it is. I would probably go for option 2 as you can always get the galaxy charm later. When you start to fill your heart pave bracelet in the future that will still give you options to mix or change them about. 

You could also consider a safety chain as you still have room at the moment. 

Another option is to use the rose clips on your new bracelet.

There isn't any need for clips on a full bracelet, that would give you room for more charms. I do think your clips look well balanced where they are with the other rose charms............................I guess the possibilities are endless, that's the beauty and the addiction  :giggles: of Pandora


----------



## Crystalina

Mulberrygal said:


> I agree with iVALANI your bracelet does look beautiful as it is. I would probably go for option 2 as you can always get the galaxy charm later. When you start to fill your heart pave bracelet in the future that will still give you options to mix or change them about.
> 
> 
> 
> You could also consider a safety chain as you still have room at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Another option is to use the rose clips on your new bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't any need for clips on a full bracelet, that would give you room for more charms. I do think your clips look well balanced where they are with the other rose charms............................I guess the possibilities are endless, that's the beauty and the addiction  :giggles: of Pandora




Thank you again for the wonderful idea about switching my clips to the new bracelet.

There are so many options and I can't decide! [emoji12]

I am attaching a picture of my bracelet with my charms pushed together to show that there's still space on this bracelet:




I'm not sure if I need to fill those two spaces up to stop the "jingling" noise when I move my arm, or f this bracelet should actually be left alone despite the spaces. 

On an unrelated topic, has anyone seen he Blooming Dahlia clip in real life?  Do you think it looks classy or not, as I don't usually go for enamel and only have one enamel charm.

Thanks! [emoji169]


----------



## iVALANI

I will go in a couple of days to the store, if someone else doesn't tell you what it's like until then, I will. 
I love that clip too and I love Pandora's enamel charms but I really don't know what I would combine it with.


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> I will go in a couple of days to the store, if someone else doesn't tell you what it's like until then, I will.
> 
> I love that clip too and I love Pandora's enamel charms but I really don't know what I would combine it with.




I know! The Dahlia clip looks so pretty online, but it's so vintage looking, and much different than the other charms and clips.  I'm thinking I might incorporate a couple Rose charms to offset thaw gorgeous pink color of Dahlia.


----------



## Gravitsap

Mulberrygal said:


> Shame that was before I became obsessed  but hopefully they will do it again in the UK. I've signed up for the online emails, so hopefully I'll hear if it happens again.


Mulberrygal, I am just back from Bicester outlet shopping village. I think you would enjoy it!The Pandora store is great and all the charms and bracelets in there are discounted. They have and silver and gold charms, many with 50% off. The sale rep advised me they have new stock every week


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> I know! The Dahlia clip looks so pretty online, but it's so vintage looking, and much different than the other charms and clips.  I'm thinking I might incorporate a couple Rose charms to offset thaw gorgeous pink color of Dahlia.



Exactly, so vintage looking and dainty. 
And honestly, these days when I see anything Pandora-made not swimming in cz I'm happy.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Gravitsap said:


> Mulberrygal, I am just back from Bicester outlet shopping village. I think you would enjoy it!The Pandora store is great and all the charms and bracelets in there are discounted. They have and silver and gold charms, many with 50% off. The sale rep advised me they have new stock every week



Oh thanks Gravitsap, sounds great. What did you buy? I'm sure we'd all love to see. 

I'd love to go but it's a pig of a journey, over 3 hours there and far longer at the weekend :shame: It's a shame there's no train access either.  I've been a couple of times but that was before I started buying Pandora. 

It's really frustrating Pandora won't post out. I can understand it for a single charm but they could have a minimum spend  I'm sure a load of the genuine items on EBay are purchased there, it just sucks that some of us miss out on Outlet prices


----------



## Irismay

Missed loads &#65533;&#65533;  Only been out the loop for a week !!! Hello everyone &#9786;&#65039; everyone's bracelets looking so good, have to get a trip to that bister village!!  @crystalina I think the fairy on a toadstool would look lovely in one of the spaces went on my silversmithing course this week amazing made my daughter a ring, can really appreciate the work that goes into making a pandora ring or any jewellery !!


----------



## Gravitsap

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh thanks Gravitsap, sounds great. What did you buy? I'm sure we'd all love to see.
> 
> I'd love to go but it's a pig of a journey, over 3 hours there and far longer at the weekend :shame: It's a shame there's no train access either.  I've been a couple of times but that was before I started buying Pandora.
> 
> It's really frustrating Pandora won't post out. I can understand it for a single charm but they could have a minimum spend  I'm sure a load of the genuine items on EBay are purchased there, it just sucks that some of us miss out on Outlet prices


Oh, what a shame you live that far away from there &#128534; we live in Northampton, so was quite easy to get there. To be honest my mind was mainly fixed on burberry this time, so I have popped in to Pandora as it was almost opposite the burberry store. I did not buy much, just that charm in the middle of my picture, it has got pink enamel and I did like the dangling bit. Was only 10 pounds. But my little one bought herself a few charms, all silver ones. There were hot air balloon, Chinese girl and the ball one with zirconium, she paid 50 pounds all together and I know that just the zirconium one would cost 55 pounds at full price. My main Pandora bracelet is almost complete, I did enjoy collecting the beads and most of them has got meaning. So I would advise do not hurry it up, buy the ones you remember the places, the people.. Enjoy!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Crystalina

I'm considering getting the pave heart clasp bracelet and wearing it plain with two clips, no charms.

I have read in several places that this bracelet is stiffer and can wear more like a bangle.

If this is true, then the clasp will serve as my charm and the two matching clips should help the bracelet keep its structure.

Regarding the clips, do you think the new feathered clips would look good?

Or should I try a clip in Pandora Rose?


----------



## Gravitsap

Hi ladies, I have got one more Pandora bracelet, which is pink leather and is double length. I just started collecting the charms for it, but I find it does not look right with a few charms on. All the charms gather in one place on one loop and it is just wrong. With the silver bracelet was easy to sort it out as have got stoppers. So I am wondering if there is any solution out there, please?


----------



## AngelaPandora

I have tried to use little loom bands under openwork charms, so they do not move around, but the loom bands show through a little and I do not like it. Therefore I am still in the search for transparent smaller ones.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Gravitsap said:


> Oh, what a shame you live that far away from there &#65533;&#65533; we live in Northampton, so was quite easy to get there. To be honest my mind was mainly fixed on burberry this time, so I have popped in to Pandora as it was almost opposite the burberry store. I did not buy much, just that charm in the middle of my picture, it has got pink enamel and I did like the dangling bit. Was only 10 pounds. But my little one bought herself a few charms, all silver ones. There were hot air balloon, Chinese girl and the ball one with zirconium, she paid 50 pounds all together and I know that just the zirconium one would cost 55 pounds at full price. My main Pandora bracelet is almost complete, I did enjoy collecting the beads and most of them has got meaning. So I would advise do not hurry it up, buy the ones you remember the places, the people.. Enjoy!&#9786;&#65039;



Charms at £10   that's amazing and so frustrating  I've purchased the majority of mine with a discount but nothing like that. 

I see you have have some beautiful gold charms, did they have any at the Outlet? I guess it will definitely be worth the trip if so, the gold ones are horrendously priced. DH has promised me the bracelet when we go on holiday as they are tax free at the airport  That one will definitely be an ongoing work in progress  My two tone has just fallen into place quicker than expected and all the charms have meaning but I've also created other coloured ones that are just pretty 

Lol, your daughter is very lucky to have such a lovely Mum, that takes her shopping at Bicester Village 

When I've been before it was for Mulberry bag on extra discount weekends etc, so well worth the hassle but even then they do mail order so it's easier to just phone and place an order.  What did you get at Burberry. 




Gravitsap said:


> Hi ladies, I have got one more Pandora bracelet, which is pink leather and is double length. I just started collecting the charms for it, but I find it does not look right with a few charms on. All the charms gather in one place on one loop and it is just wrong. With the silver bracelet was easy to sort it out as have got stoppers. So I am wondering if there is any solution out there, please?



You can still use the Clips  Gravitsap, Pandora can supply you with little rubber stoppers that will fit under the clip on a leather bracelet to stop it moving. Mine have always been FOC when in store but you can buy them in EBay etc. I think you're only supposed to have about 5 charms tho. I still find they fall to the bottom, I've given up with charms and just wear them plain, stacked with the clasp at the top.

http://www.charmsaddict.com/2012/05/pandora-stoppers/


----------



## Mulberrygal

I'm really liking my blue bracelet now the two openwork charms have arrived. :giggles: the charms are growing although I'd planned minimal, I just feel I need something between the blue mural spacer and blue barrel vine charms. 

Any ideas? I'm loving the glitz on this one and feel comfortable adding more.


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> I'm considering getting the pave heart clasp bracelet and wearing it plain with two clips, no charms.
> 
> I have read in several places that this bracelet is stiffer and can wear more like a bangle.
> 
> If this is true, then the clasp will serve as my charm and the two matching clips should help the bracelet keep its structure.
> 
> Regarding the clips, do you think the new feathered clips would look good?
> 
> Or should I try a clip in Pandora Rose?



I love the feathered clips, I think they go with just about everything.



Gravitsap said:


> Hi ladies, I have got one more Pandora bracelet, which is pink leather and is double length. I just started collecting the charms for it, but I find it does not look right with a few charms on. All the charms gather in one place on one loop and it is just wrong. With the silver bracelet was easy to sort it out as have got stoppers. So I am wondering if there is any solution out there, please?



Yes, you can ask the ladies at the Pandora store to give you those small rubber stoppers that you can put under clips. That way you fix them wherever you want them and they prevent the charms which are between them from moving. That's the only way. And never put too many charms on a leather bracelet, even the double ones can not hold more than 5-7 charms/clips.



AngelaPandora said:


> I have tried to use little loom bands under openwork charms, so they do not move around, but the loom bands show through a little and I do not like it. Therefore I am still in the search for transparent smaller ones.



This combination looks really really gorgeous.


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm really liking my blue bracelet now the two openwork charms have arrived. :giggles: the charms are growing although I'd planned minimal, I just feel I need something between the blue mural spacer and blue barrel vine charms.
> 
> Any ideas? I'm loving the glitz on this one and feel comfortable adding more.



I would definitely stop with the blue and add more white or silver to it.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Crystalina said:


> Thank you again for the wonderful idea about switching my clips to the new bracelet.
> 
> There are so many options and I can't decide! [emoji12]
> 
> I am attaching a picture of my bracelet with my charms pushed together to show that there's still space on this bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 3307037
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I need to fill those two spaces up to stop the "jingling" noise when I move my arm, or f this bracelet should actually be left alone despite the spaces.
> 
> On an unrelated topic, has anyone seen he Blooming Dahlia clip in real life?  Do you think it looks classy or not, as I don't usually go for enamel and only have one enamel charm.
> 
> Thanks! [emoji169]



I love it the way it is. I would go for new dahlia clips with pave heart clasp bracelet.

Thank you iValani


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm really liking my blue bracelet now the two openwork charms have arrived. :giggles: the charms are growing although I'd planned minimal, I just feel I need something between the blue mural spacer and blue barrel vine charms.
> 
> Any ideas? I'm loving the glitz on this one and feel comfortable adding more.



I love the new additions
I would love to wear only middle section with clips for going out/occasion and mix and match muranos, vine charms, twirl clips and new openwork charms for everyday: flower+murano clip vine+galaxy, vine clip murano/ or if you are obsessed with balance keep 2 charms in each sektion: flower+murano clip vine+galaxy clip vine + murano


----------



## pjrufus

AngelaPandora said:


> I have tried to use little loom bands under openwork charms, so they do not move around, but the loom bands show through a little and I do not like it. Therefore I am still in the search for transparent smaller ones.



This is what I use:  (Not my listing, This is an item I purchased.)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-White-Bl...992033?hash=item33913c7ae1:g:o7sAAOSw7I5TsDW3

The white ones are really semi-transparent, I just use these under clips on my leather bracelets, they do show thru other charms. I like the black ones best, they don't show at all on the black leather, and kind of just look like shadows on my tan leather. They are kind of a bear to get on, but I'm happy with them.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> I would definitely stop with the blue and add more white or silver to it.





AngelaPandora said:


> I love the new additions
> I would love to wear only middle section with clips for going out/occasion and mix and match muranos, vine charms, twirl clips and new openwork charms for everyday: flower+murano clip vine+galaxy, vine clip murano/ or if you are obsessed with balance keep 2 charms in each sektion: flower+murano clip vine+galaxy clip vine + murano



Thank you, plenty of ideas here.

I wouldn't have added any more blue, just thought I needed to separate the blue of vine & murano, like the centre section. They are my first openwork charms and I just love them to bits. I'd not tried them before, I think maybe because I felt they were a cheaper option but I don't feel that at all now I've tried them.

I love the last charm ivalani but can't find what it is, also the first one is tempting  What are they both called?

Meanwhile back to my pink/purple bracelet, based on home& garden. Pink is my favourite colour and I wear it most days.  I think it's complete now, maybe I'll tweak it now and then but I'm really content with the way it is  there's still a bit of movement but think I prefer it that way rather than add more charms. 

Possibly a safety chain later but think that's all


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> I love the last charm ivalani but can't find what it is, also the first one is tempting  What are they both called?
> 
> Meanwhile back to my pink/purple bracelet, based on home& garden. Pink is my favourite colour and I wear it most days.  I think it's complete now, maybe I'll tweak it now and then but I'm really content with the way it is  there's still a bit of movement but think I prefer it that way rather than add more charms.
> 
> Possibly a safety chain later but think that's all



OK, the first one is actually a clip, from the latest spring collection, it's called Floral daisy lace, the second one is from the same collection - Shimmering droplets (clear) and the last one is from the new Valentine's collection, it's called Petals of love. 

The pink bracelet is lovely.


----------



## Gravitsap

Mulberrygal said:


> Charms at £10   that's amazing and so frustrating  I've purchased the majority of mine with a discount but nothing like that.
> 
> I see you have have some beautiful gold charms, did they have any at the Outlet? I guess it will definitely be worth the trip if so, the gold ones are horrendously priced. DH has promised me the bracelet when we go on holiday as they are tax free at the airport  That one will definitely be an ongoing work in progress  My two tone has just fallen into place quicker than expected and all the charms have meaning but I've also created other coloured ones that are just pretty
> 
> Lol, your daughter is very lucky to have such a lovely Mum, that takes her shopping at Bicester Village
> 
> When I've been before it was for Mulberry bag on extra discount weekends etc, so well worth the hassle but even then they do mail order so it's easier to just phone and place an order.  What did you get at Burberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can still use the Clips  Gravitsap, Pandora can supply you with little rubber stoppers that will fit under the clip on a leather bracelet to stop it moving. Mine have always been FOC when in store but you can buy them in EBay etc. I think you're only supposed to have about 5 charms tho. I still find they fall to the bottom, I've given up with charms and just wear them plain, stacked with the clasp at the top.
> 
> http://www.charmsaddict.com/2012/05/pandora-stoppers/


Thank you, Mulberrygal  my bracelet has got quite a few golden charms, many of them were given to me on my birthday (was big and nasty round date&#128528; ha ha) My favorite charm, perhaps, is golden heart with a key. And when I have got it two years ago I remember it was 260 pounds, and recently I was very surprised to find out that it's price has gone down to 150 in the official store, I am feeling ripped off now! I also have got two golden cherry blossom stoppers with pink enamel. One have been bought here for 299, but the second one I have bought in Pandora store in Moscow  for ...120! It seems crazy.
In the Bicester village I remember they had about 4-5 trays of discounted beads. The most of them were silver, but they did show me 4 golden charms as well. Unfortunately I can not remember which ones, but the price was maybe 40% less. They also had golden cherry blossom rings. Same kind of discount. 
My daughter, yes, it's lucky, lol. 10 year old was getting the taste of fashion with her birthday money. I am glad she was sensible and did not spend it all
Wanted to thank you very much, as I did not even have a clue of these rubber things! Will have to get them, as was beginning to think I shall never be able to complete such a long bracelet&#128513;&#127881;
I did spend maybe a good hour in burberry eyeing one beautiful Canter bag. But ended up leaving it the store. I just did not have guts to spend that much this time... But i did get a couple of traditional tops. Here is one of them  was £157


----------



## Gravitsap

AngelaPandora said:


> I have tried to use little loom bands under openwork charms, so they do not move around, but the loom bands show through a little and I do not like it. Therefore I am still in the search for transparent smaller ones.


 very beautiful


----------



## Gravitsap

Here is my bracelet


----------



## Gravitsap

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm really liking my blue bracelet now the two openwork charms have arrived. :giggles: the charms are growing although I'd planned minimal, I just feel I need something between the blue mural spacer and blue barrel vine charms.
> 
> Any ideas? I'm loving the glitz on this one and feel comfortable adding more.


I think you are right, there got to be something in between those two. If you wanted to be minimal, then maybe you just need to swap some beads and rearrange their position? I would probably add something just plain silver


----------



## Gravitsap

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you, plenty of ideas here.
> 
> Meanwhile back to my pink/purple bracelet, based on home& garden. Pink is my favourite colour and I wear it most days.  I think it's complete now, maybe I'll tweak it now and then but I'm really content with the way it is  there's still a bit of movement but think I prefer it that way rather than add more charms.


I actually never thought of putting a theme into bracelet... I usually would go only by how the colours match each other. It is a lovely bracelet, with or without safety chain


----------



## Gravitsap

pjrufus said:


> This is what I use:  (Not my listing, This is an item I purchased.)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-White-Bl...992033?hash=item33913c7ae1:g:o7sAAOSw7I5TsDW3
> 
> The white ones are really semi-transparent, I just use these under clips on my leather bracelets, they do show thru other charms. I like the black ones best, they don't show at all on the black leather, and kind of just look like shadows on my tan leather. They are kind of a bear to get on, but I'm happy with them.


 honestly, all this is just a revelation to me, I even did not know these things exist &#128563;&#128518; I think I need to buy more clips for my leather bracelet now


----------



## iVALANI

pjrufus said:


> This is what I use:  (Not my listing, This is an item I purchased.)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-White-Bl...992033?hash=item33913c7ae1:g:o7sAAOSw7I5TsDW3
> 
> The white ones are really semi-transparent, I just use these under clips on my leather bracelets, they do show thru other charms. I like the black ones best, they don't show at all on the black leather, and kind of just look like shadows on my tan leather. They are kind of a bear to get on, but I'm happy with them.



I have definitely seen these somewhere, not online but in person, of course no idea where. 



Gravitsap said:


> Thank you, Mulberrygal  my bracelet has got quite a few golden charms, many of them were given to me on my birthday (was big and nasty round date&#55357;&#56848; ha ha) My favorite charm, perhaps, is golden heart with a key. And when I have got it two years ago I remember it was 260 pounds, and recently I was very surprised to find out that it's price has gone down to 150 in the official store, I am feeling ripped off now! I also have got two golden cherry blossom stoppers with pink enamel. One have been bought here for 299, but the second one I have bought in Pandora store in Moscow  for ...120! It seems crazy.
> In the Bicester village I remember they had about 4-5 trays of discounted beads. The most of them were silver, but they did show me 4 golden charms as well. Unfortunately I can not remember which ones, but the price was maybe 40% less. They also had golden cherry blossom rings. Same kind of discount.
> My daughter, yes, it's lucky, lol. 10 year old was getting the taste of fashion with her birthday money. I am glad she was sensible and did not spend it all
> Wanted to thank you very much, as I did not even have a clue of these rubber things! Will have to get them, as was beginning to think I shall never be able to complete such a long bracelet&#55357;&#56833;&#55356;&#57225;
> I did spend maybe a good hour in burberry eyeing one beautiful Canter bag. But ended up leaving it the store. I just did not have guts to spend that much this time... But i did get a couple of traditional tops. Here is one of them  was £157



I love both your shirt and your bracelet.

Look for today - teal, with most of my favourite charms.







And together with the teal string bracelet. Is it too much?


----------



## AngelaPandora

I think it is very tasteful both ways. Not too much and well combined if worn together, so unique and special if worn alone.


----------



## Gravitsap

iVALANI said:


> I have definitely seen these somewhere, not online but in person, of course no idea where.
> 
> 
> 
> I love both your shirt and your bracelet.
> 
> Look for today - teal, with most of my favourite charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And together with the teal string bracelet. Is it too much?


Thank you, iVALANI, your bracelets combination looks very chic, congratulations! What is the coin looking charm in the middle? I have never seen it. 
I also wonder if it is such a big sin to put non Pandora charm on Pandora bracelet . I feel like I have committed a crime, lol, when fall in love with one silver and murano glass charm made by local jewellery maker and I keep it on together with my Pandora charms


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> I have definitely seen these somewhere, not online but in person, of course no idea where.
> 
> I love both your shirt and your bracelet.
> 
> Look for today - teal, with most of my favourite charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And together with the teal string bracelet. Is it too much?



They are gorgoues, I don't think it's too much at all worn together, both stunning 

I also love how you've added the safety chain, I've never seen it worn like this


----------



## Mulberrygal

Crystalina said:


> I'm considering getting the pave heart clasp bracelet and wearing it plain with two clips, no charms.
> 
> I have read in several places that this bracelet is stiffer and can wear more like a bangle.
> 
> If this is true, then the clasp will serve as my charm and the two matching clips should help the bracelet keep its structure.
> 
> Regarding the clips, do you think the new feathered clips would look good?
> 
> Or should I try a clip in Pandora Rose?



I would say mine definitely is stiffer. They all seem quite stiff to start with but I think you're quite right, it's more like a bangle. 

Please ignore the charms, I was just trying a few things out and I've just tried to push them to one side so you can see it is firmer. I prefer mine worn without charms, but I think a couple of clips would look good, there are so many lovely new ones. I like the bigger ones. 

You can also get a heart charm exactly the same as the clasp.............Lol, more options 

It can't be long now till your promotion, when does it start?  Don't forget to add some pictures when you get it. 




AngelaPandora said:


> I have tried to use little loom bands under openwork charms, so they do not move around, but the loom bands show through a little and I do not like it. Therefore I am still in the search for transparent smaller ones.



Looks fabulous, love them all layered and mixed up like this. Do you find they stay in place, or are they constantly moving.   I rarely wear my leather bracelet, don't seem to get on with it, I've had it shortened once already but I still find one strand will hang longer than the other and it cross crosses over itself too much  Whats the knack in getting it right???


----------



## iVALANI

AngelaPandora said:


> I think it is very tasteful both ways. Not too much and well combined if worn together, so unique and special if worn alone.





Gravitsap said:


> Thank you, iVALANI, your bracelets combination looks very chic, congratulations! What is the coin looking charm in the middle? I have never seen it.
> I also wonder if it is such a big sin to put non Pandora charm on Pandora bracelet . I feel like I have committed a crime, lol, when fall in love with one silver and murano glass charm made by local jewellery maker and I keep it on together with my Pandora charms





Mulberrygal said:


> They are gorgoues, I don't think it's too much at all worn together, both stunning
> 
> I also love how you've added the safety chain, I've never seen it worn like this



Thanks everyone. 

Gravitsap, that's St. Christopher, last year's pre-autumn collection (with travel themed charms) it wasn't available everywhere, so maybe that's why you've never seen it. I got mine in Portugal, it reminds me of that trip and it is a good luck charm so I always wear it.






Re. your question, I would wear other charms with Pandora yeah, why not. If they go well together (colour, theme...), absolutely.

Mulberrygal, that's how I always wear the safety chain because it used to get stuck on the threads at the end of the bracelet and that drove me crazy. And besides, if the bracelet ever unclasps, there is no way that it can slide off from the wrist if worn like this.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> I would say mine definitely is stiffer. They all seem quite stiff to start with but I think you're quite right, it's more like a bangle.
> 
> Please ignore the charms, I was just trying a few things out and I've just tried to push them to one side so you can see it is firmer. I prefer mine worn without charms, but I think a couple of clips would look good, there are so many lovely new ones. I like the bigger ones.
> 
> You can also get a heart charm exactly the same as the clasp.............Lol, more options
> 
> It can't be long now till your promotion, when does it start?  Don't forget to add some pictures when you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fabulous, love them all layered and mixed up like this. Do you find they stay in place, or are they constantly moving.   I rarely wear my leather bracelet, don't seem to get on with it, I've had it shortened once already but I still find one strand will hang longer than the other and it cross crosses over itself too much  Whats the knack in getting it right???


 
I have evanly spaced out clips with pandora rubbers under them and openwork charms with loom bands below them. They stay put nicely and do not move around. I also have 2 muranos and 2 dangly charms between them (and they usually move and stop next to fixed charm or clip, but 2 charms together is OK for me, I have only one moving charm in the space between fixed ones. When they are evanly spaced two strands are more equal, but yeah, they are not exactly the same, but it is definatly better that way than orherwise. I actually like the cross-over that is actually a feature of double/tripple wrap  I feel that it really is messier hippy look - and that is what I am going for. At work I am so minimalistic with jewelery. 1-3 charms on bracelet, no rings, essence necklace (w-o charms), seldomly I add erarrings. For my free time I love all the different looks - the neat, classy, hip, messy etc


----------



## Mulberrygal

Gravitsap said:


> honestly, all this is just a revelation to me, I even did not know these things exist &#128563;&#128518; I think I need to buy more clips for my leather bracelet now



I bought some of these from EBay but you have to be very careful using them. They are difficult to get on like Pj says, you really have to pull them over the threads. I was concerned I was stretching my bracelet. I much prefer the free ones from Pandora under clips as they are split and easy to get on. 

I also tried to use them under a heart charm  it ended up getting stuck on the bracelet and I had a real struggle pulling and twisting it off..........never again for me. I think they're designed really to go under clips or at each side if a charm which I don't like the look off as you can see bits of plastic on your bracelet. 




Gravitsap said:


> I actually never thought of putting a theme into bracelet... I usually would go only by how the colours match each other. It is a lovely bracelet, with or without safety chain



I've a couple of themed ones, just charms that are personal to me,  of where I've been or memories Eiffel Tower charm, handbag because I'm a handbag nut etc

Most of the girls I know are very sensible and have just one pandora which is themed. I'm obsessive and have to have ones I love the look of too, to match my handbags and nail polish :giggles:

My original silver charm bracelet was just based on my life & passions and took years to collect all the charms. I started it when I was 18 and still wear it now if I'm going out, it has so many memories. It's quite heavy which is why I started collecting Pandora more for everyday use. I have a few Tiffany charms on it and did think of transferring them to a separate bracelet, it seems a shame they get such little use now.


----------



## agpthng

Is there a special for this month in the US for spend $100 and receive a free bracelet?  If so what are the dates and is there a presale?


----------



## Crystalina

My new spring pave heart clasp bracelet from different angles with new spring charms!!!


----------



## AngelaPandora

Crystalina said:


> My new spring pave heart clasp bracelet from different angles with new spring charms!!!
> View attachment 3310566
> View attachment 3310567
> View attachment 3310568



Ah! 
You have made such a great choice.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> I have evanly spaced out clips with pandora rubbers under them and openwork charms with loom bands below them. They stay put nicely and do not move around. I also have 2 muranos and 2 dangly charms between them (and they usually move and stop next to fixed charm or clip, but 2 charms together is OK for me, I have only one moving charm in the space between fixed ones. When they are evanly spaced two strands are more equal, but yeah, they are not exactly the same, but it is definatly better that way than orherwise. I actually like the cross-over that is actually a feature of double/tripple wrap  I feel that it really is messier hippy look - and that is what I am going for. At work I am so minimalistic with jewelery. 1-3 charms on bracelet, no rings, essence necklace (w-o charms), seldomly I add erarrings. For my free time I love all the different looks - the neat, classy, hip, messy etc



Yes I love the way there are so many different looks to Pandora. 



Crystalina said:


> My new spring pave heart clasp bracelet from different angles with new spring charms!!!
> View attachment 3310566
> View attachment 3310567
> View attachment 3310568



Oh you got them, great choice it looks fabulous. The dahlia clip looks far better than in the pictures I've seen. It looks just perfect stacked with your other bracelet. Will you leave it like this or get more charms, I personally prefer it as it is. 

What colour is the Dahlia clip at the top? I thought it was a rose colour but it looks more purple.


----------



## Crystalina

Thank you, everyone. I'm VERY happy with this purchase!!!!

To the question above, I might just leave this bracelet as is, although I really want the Spring Garden Murano which will be out in June, so I do t know what I'll end up doing.

Also, the vintage letters charm really surprised me because it's very delicate and lace-like in real life!

In regards to the Blooming Dahlia clip, the enamel in the petals sparkles...it's like a mother of pearl sheen with the softest hint of lilac. I noticed the Dahlia clips all looked a bit different in regard to how pink or purple the stone was....I went with a slightly purplish one.

I'm still in the car running errands after my shopping trip, but I tried to get s closer pic of it for you. Remember, this is how it looks on daylight...I can take another when I get home with indoor light!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Gravitsap said:


> Thank you, Mulberrygal  my bracelet has got quite a few golden charms, many of them were given to me on my birthday (was big and nasty round date&#65533;&#65533; ha ha) My favorite charm, perhaps, is golden heart with a key. And when I have got it two years ago I remember it was 260 pounds, and recently I was very surprised to find out that it's price has gone down to 150 in the official store, I am feeling ripped off now! I also have got two golden cherry blossom stoppers with pink enamel. One have been bought here for 299, but the second one I have bought in Pandora store in Moscow  for ...120! It seems crazy.
> In the Bicester village I remember they had about 4-5 trays of discounted beads. The most of them were silver, but they did show me 4 golden charms as well. Unfortunately I can not remember which ones, but the price was maybe 40% less. They also had golden cherry blossom rings. Same kind of discount.
> My daughter, yes, it's lucky, lol. 10 year old was getting the taste of fashion with her birthday money. I am glad she was sensible and did not spend it all
> Wanted to thank you very much, as I did not even have a clue of these rubber things! Will have to get them, as was beginning to think I shall never be able to complete such a long bracelet&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> I did spend maybe a good hour in burberry eyeing one beautiful Canter bag. But ended up leaving it the store. I just did not have guts to spend that much this time... But i did get a couple of traditional tops. Here is one of them  was £157



The Burberry top looks fantastic on you, very distinctively Burberry. I can see why you couldn't resist it.  I think you should should take the tags off it now though 

I love your bracelet, it's such a lovely mix of two tone charms, gold and Murano.............all my favourites.  I'm definitely working on a trip to Bicester, it's a must this year but probably will be much later. DH has promised me my gold bracelet if we can pick one up at Gatwick in May.  I'm holding my breath and hoping my size will still be in stock. I've got a "personal shopper" phone number and you can get them put by and wrapped  2 weeks before you fly.............so fingers crossed. 

The gold padlock actually went into the Xmas sale as I managed to get one  They were all marked as sale items then, along with a few other gold ones.  There are still a few sale charms left on the online store but they are just mixed in with the others and not even marked as reduced which seems weird. I hope that makes you feel a little better! You definitely got a bargain in the Moscow store


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> Thank you, everyone. I'm VERY happy with this purchase!!!!
> 
> To the question above, I might just leave this bracelet as is, although I really want the Spring Garden Murano which will be out in June, so I do t know what I'll end up doing.
> 
> Also, the vintage letters charm really surprised me because it's very delicate and lace-like in real life!
> 
> In regards to the Blooming Dahlia clip, the enamel in the petals sparkles...it's like a mother of pearl sheen with the softest hint of lilac. I noticed the Dahlia clips all looked a bit different in regard to how pink or purple the stone was....I went with a slightly purplish one.
> 
> I'm still in the car running errands after my shopping trip, but I tried to get s closer pic of it for you. Remember, this is how it looks on daylight...I can take another when I get home with indoor light!
> 
> View attachment 3310588



Crystalina this is gorgeous! I am loving the Dahlia clip even though I was sure I would not be buying it. Are the petals more light pink or light peach colour?


----------



## aerinha

agpthng said:


> Is there a special for this month in the US for spend $100 and receive a free bracelet?  If so what are the dates and is there a presale?


There is.  Dates are 3/31-4/2. The jeweler I use is preselling starting today, but not online, I had to call.


----------



## GingerJade

Crystalina said:


> My new spring pave heart clasp bracelet from different angles with new spring charms!!!
> View attachment 3310566
> View attachment 3310567
> View attachment 3310568



Beautiful! I love the dahlia clip &#10084;&#65039; I think this is one of the few things I love from the Spring collection. I was kind of disappointed with all of the pink and purple sparklies, just not my thing. But I want to have a look at the dahlia clip, I went shopping for Pandora today and the store didn't have it yet.


----------



## GingerJade

I haven't posted here in a while but I've been popping in and reading. this is what I've got going on now, I wear these two bracelets stacked together every day. Since I posted last I've added the 2 spacers with the white flowers to my regular bracelet. I'm looking for something to go between the Cinderella carriage and heart charm as a centerpiece but I haven't decided what yet. I wish Pandora would come out with new two-tone charms, those are my favorite. But for now I was thinking of looking at the Dahlia clip, seeing if it would look nice in the center..


----------



## Crystalina

GingerJade said:


> Beautiful! I love the dahlia clip [emoji173]&#65039; I think this is one of the few things I love from the Spring collection. I was kind of disappointed with all of the pink and purple sparklies, just not my thing. But I want to have a look at the dahlia clip, I went shopping for Pandora today and the store didn't have it yet.







iVALANI said:


> Crystalina this is gorgeous! I am loving the Dahlia clip even though I was sure I would not be buying it. Are the petals more light pink or light peach colour?




Thank you!!![emoji171]

I'm really loving my new bracelet and how it looks with my full one.

iVALANI, The petals are hard to describe, as the color changes based on the lighting. In some settings it can pick up a peachy cast, but overall I see a very pale lilac-punk color. The shade on this charm is dynamic and multi tonal, with a gorgeous shimmer. It's like a lovely soft purple with a hint of iridescent sheen. 

It's absolutely unique and different from the other charms. I think you'd love it!

I took a few pictures using different lighting in my house, but it's still impossible to capture the true beauty of the Blooming Dahlia!


----------



## aerinha

I was a bad bad girl today.  I was just going to buy the Remarkable Rabbit (doing a bracelet inspired by a vintage childrens book my Gram used to read me) but a few hours after I clicked buy, I got an email about the presale for a free bracelet so I ordered the Poetic Blooms charm and the Dazzling Daisy Fairy charm.  Then (are you sensing a theme here?) I learned my store at the mall that is not a devoted Pandora store was also preselling so I went there somewhat sick I had not just done them all there and found they did not have the Rabbit.  I did pre buy the Dahlia clip, the Morning Glory spacer and the Primrose Meadow in white.  So much for a $200 limit just to get the 2 free bracelets I wanted.


----------



## rose10

I need your expertise ladies! I have two Fascinating Adventurscent Midnight Blue Muranos, i was planning on using them with my Two Tone bracelet for a more winter like look, but realized that i am not the one to change my bracelets into different designs..so i am trying to decide ahead of the March 31 promotions on how to use my two Murano's-Midnight Blue ones. Attaching two pictures below, please let me know which one you like better and why? One is with the Midnight Blue Muranos and the other Without. Also, sold my other silver charms, this bracelet would be actually a bangle and i dont intend to fill it up, the pictures will be the final look.

It's just that i have regretted buying some charms in the past and trying to be careful. I have been lucky enough to sell those charms at the prices i bought (thanks to the outlet) or sold them to friends for what i paid for them. I do like the color combinations, not just sure if its all too much or not?


----------



## rose10

The one with the Midnight Blue Muranos. I will be starting out with the Cherry Blossom Clips. Any recommendations?


----------



## rose10

Picture of my Two Tone


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> I have definitely seen these somewhere, not online but in person, of course no idea where.
> 
> 
> 
> I love both your shirt and your bracelet.
> 
> Look for today - teal, with most of my favourite charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And together with the teal string bracelet. Is it too much?



Looks Lovely!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

rose10 said:


> Picture of my Two Tone



Very classy!


----------



## aerinha

rose10 said:


> I need your expertise ladies! I have two Fascinating Adventurscent Midnight Blue Muranos, i was planning on using them with my Two Tone bracelet for a more winter like look, but realized that i am not the one to change my bracelets into different designs..so i am trying to decide ahead of the March 31 promotions on how to use my two Murano's-Midnight Blue ones. Attaching two pictures below, please let me know which one you like better and why? One is with the Midnight Blue Muranos and the other Without. Also, sold my other silver charms, this bracelet would be actually a bangle and i dont intend to fill it up, the pictures will be the final look.
> 
> It's just that i have regretted buying some charms in the past and trying to be careful. I have been lucky enough to sell those charms at the prices i bought (thanks to the outlet) or sold them to friends for what i paid to them. I do like the color combinations, not just sure if its all too much or not?



I prefer this one with just the green and purple muranos.  It goes with the spring feeling of the cherry blossom clips.  The midnight muranos don't add anything to that feel, they seem like they are just there.


----------



## rose10

Thank You HandbagDiva354!! It took me two years to finish it and many charms were sold in the process...Lesson learned, buy only what you love


----------



## rose10

aerinha said:


> I prefer this one with just the green and purple muranos.  It goes with the spring feeling of the cherry blossom clips.  The midnight muranos don't add anything to that feel, they seem like they are just there.



Thank You so much for your input, it's much appreciated! Only reason i thought the midnight muranos worked, was if i wanted to wear this look in the winters i would be able too...maybe not?


----------



## iVALANI

GingerJade said:


> I haven't posted here in a while but I've been popping in and reading. this is what I've got going on now, I wear these two bracelets stacked together every day. Since I posted last I've added the 2 spacers with the white flowers to my regular bracelet. I'm looking for something to go between the Cinderella carriage and heart charm as a centerpiece but I haven't decided what yet. I wish Pandora would come out with new two-tone charms, those are my favorite. But for now I was thinking of looking at the Dahlia clip, seeing if it would look nice in the center..



Beautiful and very elegant. 



Crystalina said:


> Thank you!!![emoji171]
> 
> I'm really loving my new bracelet and how it looks with my full one.
> 
> iVALANI, The petals are hard to describe, as the color changes based on the lighting. In some settings it can pick up a peachy cast, but overall I see a very pale lilac-punk color. The shade on this charm is dynamic and multi tonal, with a gorgeous shimmer. It's like a lovely soft purple with a hint of iridescent sheen.
> 
> It's absolutely unique and different from the other charms. I think you'd love it!
> 
> I took a few pictures using different lighting in my house, but it's still impossible to capture the true beauty of the Blooming Dahlia!
> 
> View attachment 3310629
> View attachment 3310630
> View attachment 3310631
> View attachment 3310632



Crystalina, you are such a darling for taking the time to photograph it from different angles and in different light. Thanks so much.  You definitely sold it to me. I'm going to the store next week so I will get it, as long as they have it, better check that in advance.



rose10 said:


> I need your expertise ladies! I have two Fascinating Adventurscent Midnight Blue Muranos, i was planning on using them with my Two Tone bracelet for a more winter like look, but realized that i am not the one to change my bracelets into different designs..so i am trying to decide ahead of the March 31 promotions on how to use my two Murano's-Midnight Blue ones. Attaching two pictures below, please let me know which one you like better and why? One is with the Midnight Blue Muranos and the other Without. Also, sold my other silver charms, this bracelet would be actually a bangle and i dont intend to fill it up, the pictures will be the final look.
> 
> It's just that i have regretted buying some charms in the past and trying to be careful. I have been lucky enough to sell those charms at the prices i bought (thanks to the outlet) or sold them to friends for what i paid for them. I do like the color combinations, not just sure if its all too much or not?





rose10 said:


> Picture of my Two Tone



Rose, I prefer the version without the midnight blue muranos, they are just too strong for this bracelet. And besides rose (or purple)/green combos is one of the prettier ones, just go with that. Your two tone is perfection. 
I hear you re. buying charms without really thinking it through, I've done it before so I'm stuck with some charms which I never wear, which is a shame...


----------



## BWRiley

aerinha said:


> There is.  Dates are 3/31-4/2. The jeweler I use is preselling starting today, but not online, I had to call.




With the free bracelet, can you receive the braided leather bracelet or does it have to be a silver?  I know that you could get the heart clasp one last year, which is what I received. I wanted something different. Thanks for your time and expertise!


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Rose, I prefer the version without the midnight blue muranos, they are just too strong for this bracelet. And besides rose (or purple)/green combos is one of the prettier ones, just go with that. Your two tone is perfection.
> I hear you re. buying charms without really thinking it through, I've done it before so I'm stuck with some charms which I never wear, which is a shame...


Thank You iVALANI! Appreciate the input! I just need to figure out what to do with my Midnight Blue Muranos...i love them!! Just finding it hard to come up with something for them...


----------



## iVALANI

Rose, can the dark blue double leather bracelet still be found or has it been discontinued? If not, I think those two muranos would go great with that bracelet, with just one silver charm between them.


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Rose, can the dark blue double leather bracelet still be found or has it been discontinued? If not, I think those two muranos would go great with that bracelet, with just one silver charm between them.



I think i can still get it, has not been discontinued, am going to check it out over the weekend! Back to the drawing board! Thanks!


----------



## iVALANI

Or maybe you could go for a contrast, I just remembered there's going to be a very cool new leather bracelet in the summer collection, very light baby blue with a pearly finish. That might look cool too.


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Or maybe you could go for a contrast, I just remembered there's going to be a very cool new leather bracelet in the summer collection, very light baby blue with a pearly finish. That might look cool too.



Ohhh, i like the sound of that!! Goigling for pics now!


----------



## aerinha

Coach Bag said:


> With the free bracelet, can you receive the braided leather bracelet or does it have to be a silver?  I know that you could get the heart clasp one last year, which is what I received. I wanted something different. Thanks for your time and expertise!



The phone order I placed they asked me item number I wanted as my free bracelet, they didn't say what it had to be, but I didn't ask either as I wanted a silver one.  The presale I did in store, they showed me a tray of silver bracelets, told me which ones were $65 and said if I wanted one that cost more I could pay the difference.  I was not offered leather so I assume it was just the silver ones (and the two tone) that were availble, but again, I didn't ask.

Almost went with the new threadless one but it would still need clips and there was nothing to hold the charms on.


----------



## Gravitsap

rose10 said:


> Picture of my Two Tone



Magnificent!


----------



## Gravitsap

Mulberrygal said:


> The Burberry top looks fantastic on you, very distinctively Burberry. I can see why you couldn't resist it.  I think you should should take the tags off it now though
> 
> I love your bracelet, it's such a lovely mix of two tone charms, gold and Murano.............all my favourites.  I'm definitely working on a trip to Bicester, it's a must this year but probably will be much later. DH has promised me my gold bracelet if we can pick one up at Gatwick in May.  I'm holding my breath and hoping my size will still be in stock. I've got a "personal shopper" phone number and you can get them put by and wrapped  2 weeks before you fly.............so fingers crossed.
> 
> The gold padlock actually went into the Xmas sale as I managed to get one  They were all marked as sale items then, along with a few other gold ones.  There are still a few sale charms left on the online store but they are just mixed in with the others and not even marked as reduced which seems weird. I hope that makes you feel a little better! You definitely got a bargain in the Moscow store


ha ha, the picture I have posted is the one from dressing room in burberry store, I took it for my hubby who was patiently waiting outside, the tags are gone long time now))) 
Jealous to hear of a gold bracelet, fingers crossed you get it then! And hope you get it at a good price too.. I think we are going to fly in May too, so I may check the airport store.. On another hand I can not get the Burberry bag out of my head and fear I will commit that crime soon...)))


----------



## rose10

Gravitsap said:


> Magnificent!



Thank You!!  Been at it for two years, and this is how it turned out. Represents people and moments i cherish


----------



## Feniabrat

Wow!!


----------



## rose10

All right Ladies, i have decided how to repurpose one of my Midnight Blue Muranos!! Will buy the two Pave charms one in Silver CZ and one in Golden CZ at the Pre Sale Tomorrow. The other one is probably going on a leather bracelet, either light or dark blue... Am so happy and relieved to have a plan for these murano's, what do you think? I think i can manage to remove all charms from my bracelet to clean and change acc. to season once every six months, or that's the plan anyways! Will attach a photo again of my Summer Look bracelet, this will be my Winter look


----------



## rose10

Two Tone Summer Look! I promise i will quit spamming this thread after this post, only if i hear from you on my winter look bracelet in the post above 

And Thank You for all the repsonses, insights and appreciation


----------



## Crystalina

rose10 said:


> Two Tone Summer Look! I promise i will quit spamming this thread after this post, only if i hear from you on my winter look bracelet in the post above
> 
> 
> 
> And Thank You for all the repsonses, insights and appreciation




Rose, this two-tone is stunning!  I absolutely love it! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji171]


----------



## rose10

Crystalina said:


> Rose, this two-tone is stunning!  I absolutely love it! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji171]



Thank You!! After 2 years, its finally done. Any input on the Winter version of it? Trying to make a look with my Midnight Blue Muranos! And finding it a little hard, although i do love that murano...


----------



## xoelle

@Rose - I like both. They're both suiting for their intended seasons. 

I did the pre-sale today! Purchased the new Mickey bracelet, Hearts of Mickey safety chain, necklace (style #590200) for myself, and a silver charm I'm giving to my sister. I getting both the oxidized bracelet and the heart clasp bracelet for free.


----------



## Crystalina

rose10 said:


> Thank You!! After 2 years, its finally done. Any inpit on thw Wintwr version of it? Trying to make a look with my Midnight Blue Muranos! And finding it a little hard, although i do love that murano...




Hi Rose!

I'm hesitant to give s suggestion because I have never seen the midnight blue Muranos in real life, hence my color combo ideas might be off.

If it were me, I would probably go with either s silver moments bracelet or the silver leather one.

For clips, I would probably pick Twinkle Twinkle and Twinkling Night.

For charms I might go with the dangle Moon & Star in the midnight crystal, and Follow the stars in the navy blue pave. 

Again, this is all without having seen any of these charms in real life!


----------



## rose10

LovelyLeslie said:


> @Rose - I like both. They're both suiting for their intended seasons.



Thank You!! Appreciate your input, have had a hard time coming up with an arrangement for my Midnight Blue Muranos!


----------



## Crystalina

I forgot to add that I might throw in a few two-toned charms bc the yellow gold bits would go nicely with a deep blue![emoji171]


----------



## rose10

Crystalina said:


> Hi Rose!
> 
> I'm hesitant to give s suggestion because I have never seen the midnight blue Muranos in real life, hence my color combo ideas might be off.
> 
> If it were me, I would probably go with either s silver moments bracelet or the silver leather one.
> 
> For clips, I would probably pick Twinkle Twinkle and Twinkling Night.
> 
> For charms I might go with the dangle Moon & Star in the midnight crystal, and Follow the stars in the navy blue pave.
> 
> Again, this is all without having seen any of these charms in real life!



Thank You so much for the ideas, going to plan a look for the other Midnight Murano now!


----------



## rofelanne42

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;love gift [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I haven't posted for a while as my DD has been poorly, just catching up on everyone's posts and beautiful bracelets and charms! 

I am still working on my pink two tone bracelet but decided to get the Essence bracelet and signature clasp bracelet to layer together for spring/summer and as I wear a lot of blue! The Essence charms are Wisdom, Affection and Friendship.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Excuse my rough and dry hands!


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> Thank You so much for your input, it's much appreciated! Only reason i thought the midnight muranos worked, was if i wanted to wear this look in the winters i would be able too...maybe not?





iVALANI said:


> Rose, can the dark blue double leather bracelet still be found or has it been discontinued? If not, I think those two muranos would go great with that bracelet, with just one silver charm between them.





rose10 said:


> All right Ladies, i have decided how to repurpose one of my Midnight Blue Muranos!! Will buy the two Pave charms one in Silver CZ and one in Golden CZ at the Pre Sale Tomorrow. The other one is probably going on a leather bracelet, either light or dark blue... Am so happy and relieved to have a plan for these murano's, what do you think? I think i can manage to remove all charms from my bracelet to clean and change acc. to season once every six months, or that's the plan anyways! Will attach a photo again of my Summer Look bracelet, this will be my Winter look



Oh I love your winter look to your two tone bracelet but I also love all the other ideas, worn on a blue leather bracelet etc. 

It's interesting that on the two tone you've just changed one charm and it's created  quite a different look. 

I love all the excitement of the free bracelets and am enjoying looking at what everyone has bought. Hopefully they will do this in the UK soon


----------



## Mulberrygal

I received the wrong size bracelet last week, yet again.  I purchased a pre-loved one and for the second time in a week I received the wrong size. I'm a 19 or 20 with full charms, first one I received was 21, so way too big and that had to go back. Then even after double checking with the seller I received a 19 instead of 20. I was after a larger one with a gold clasp.

This is next to my larger silver bracelet


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh I love your winter look to your two tone bracelet but I also love all the other ideas, worn on a blue leather bracelet etc.
> 
> It's interesting that on the two tone you've just changed one charm and it's created  quite a different look.
> 
> I love all the excitement of the free bracelets and am enjoying looking at what everyone has bought. Hopefully they will do this in the UK soon



Thank You!! I will probably go ahead and wear one Midnight Murano as pictured in my "winter look" and one on a leather bracelet. Still working on the leather one, appreciate you input Mulberrygal! Working out a look for the Midnight Muranos has been tricky, but i do love them!


----------



## Mulberrygal

The silver is also super flexible now and sits really well when full. So much different than the newer one with the gold clasp which is quite stiff


----------



## Mulberrygal

So I sold the problem and took it to my local jeweller, who changed the clasps over in a few minutes  I'm now ready to fill my very flexible two tone with charms.

Super pleased with the results


----------



## iVALANI

rose10 said:


> Two Tone Summer Look! I promise i will quit spamming this thread after this post, only if i hear from you on my winter look bracelet in the post above
> 
> And Thank You for all the repsonses, insights and appreciation



Rose, your two tone is one of the most beautiful bracelets I have EVER seen, either in rl or online, and I've seen plenty.



rofelanne42 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;love gift [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



So cute 



Onebagtoomany said:


> I haven't posted for a while as my DD has been poorly, just catching up on everyone's posts and beautiful bracelets and charms!
> 
> I am still working on my pink two tone bracelet but decided to get the Essence bracelet and signature clasp bracelet to layer together for spring/summer and as I wear a lot of blue! The Essence charms are Wisdom, Affection and Friendship.



This is lovely, we rarely see any Essence bracelets on the thread.



rose10 said:


> All right Ladies, i have decided how to repurpose one of my Midnight Blue Muranos!! Will buy the two Pave charms one in Silver CZ and one in Golden CZ at the Pre Sale Tomorrow. The other one is probably going on a leather bracelet, either light or dark blue... Am so happy and relieved to have a plan for these murano's, what do you think? I think i can manage to remove all charms from my bracelet to clean and change acc. to season once every six months, or that's the plan anyways! Will attach a photo again of my Summer Look bracelet, this will be my Winter look



I like the winter look very much. 

I went to the store yesterday, got myself the new spring purple murano (I couldn't resist it. I barely ever looked at it in the promo pics but it is just sooo pretty in person, one of Pandora's prettier muranos definitely). I also reserved the blooming dahlia clip and the floral daisy clip, will pick them up in April. I took a photo of the murano but photos don't do it justice, it's very sparkly and girly in person.







Also, I have to say I am pleasantly surprised with the letters, didn't really like them in the photos but in person they are quite nice. Also there is one charm with flowers, butterflies and a tiny fairy that's just gorgeous, dazzling daisy fairy.


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> Thank You!! I will probably go ahead and wear one Midnight Murano as pictured in my "winter look" and one on a leather bracelet. Still working on the leather one, appreciate you input Mulberrygal! Working out a look for the Midnight Muranos has been tricky, but i do love them!



I did actually like them in the original picture on your second bracelet but I prefer the idea of the light or dark blue leather bracelet. 

 I've also struggled putting ideas together which is why I stalk this thread too. Some times I've bought a charm because I just love it, then don't know what to do with it  I've ended up with charms that maybe I shouldn't have bought but I think your midnight murano are too lovely to move on. I'd definitely keep them


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Rose, your two tone is one of the most beautiful bracelets I have EVER seen, either in rl or online, and I've seen plenty.
> 
> I like the winter look very much.
> 
> I went to the store yesterday, got myself the new spring purple murano (I couldn't resist it. I barely ever looked at it in the promo pics but it is just sooo pretty in person, one of Pandora's prettier muranos definitely). I also reserved the blooming dahlia clip and the floral daisy clip, will pick them up in April. I took a photo of the murano but photos don't do it justice, it's very sparkly and girly in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have to say I am pleasantly surprised with the letters, didn't really like them in the photos but in person they are quite nice. Also there is one charm with flowers, butterflies and a tiny fairy that's just gorgeous, dazzling daisy fairy.



Thank You iVALANI!! That's so sweet of you! Appreciate your thoughts on my Winter Two Tone. I was hoping you would comment!

Love that purple murano!! Would look lovely with your green Muranos and the field of dasies, do post a pic of your look with the purple murano!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Onebagtoomany said:


> I haven't posted for a while as my DD has been poorly, just catching up on everyone's posts and beautiful bracelets and charms!
> 
> I am still working on my pink two tone bracelet but decided to get the Essence bracelet and signature clasp bracelet to layer together for spring/summer and as I wear a lot of blue! The Essence charms are Wisdom, Affection and Friendship.



Oh I nearly missed this OneBTM, it's gorgeous they look really lovely together. The Essence bracelet looks perfect against the Signature clasp. I love it, It's the first time I've seen a picture of the beaded bracelet against the moments and I think it makes a lovely contrast. 

I love the simplicity of the Essence and the way the charms actually stay put


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> Thank You!! I will probably go ahead and wear one Midnight Murano as pictured in my "winter look" and one on a leather bracelet. Still working on the leather one, appreciate you input Mulberrygal! Working out a look for the Midnight Muranos has been tricky, but i do love them!



They are definitely worth it.

I love the field of daisies charm worn in the centre of your two tone and am so tempted to copy it. 

I feel I'm missing a bit of colour and am resisting adding pink but what do I do with Eiffel Tower? I have a little bit of room and was also thinking of adding a safety chain but I can't have it all...........cupcake is my least favourite, maybe it should go, dilemma 

Sorry quality of my photos from iPad are terrible. I've misplaced my camera, really annoying!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Would welcome some opinions, should cupcake go and Murano stay?

Does the Eiffel Tower look okay on the side, I feel it should be centre but when you actually wear it the centre disappears anyway.


----------



## xoelle

I'm warming up to the idea of adding color to my two-tone bracelets too. I might just add a murano to the middle as the focal point/color on each of them, after being inspired by rose10. If I do, these would be my first murano purchases ever!

I have the 2-tone bouquet safety chain and 2-tone lazy daisy clips waiting to be added to my oxidized bracelet once I get it next week. I also want to get the new 2-tone safety chain that's coming out in (I think) mid-April to go with the heart clasp bracelet I'm getting from the promo. The 2-tone safety chain with the heart and crown on top. Too bad that one is being released after the promo ends.


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> They are definitely worth it.
> 
> I love the field of daisies charm worn in the centre of your two tone and am so tempted to copy it.
> 
> I feel I'm missing a bit of colour and am resisting adding pink but what do I do with Eiffel Tower? I have a little bit of room and was also thinking of adding a safety chain but I can't have it all...........cupcake is my least favourite, maybe it should go, dilemma
> 
> Sorry quality of my photos from iPad are terrible. I've misplaced my camera, really annoying!




You could move the eiffel tower to another bangle, wear it on its own, add a safety chain to this bracelet, i would, would not want anything to happen to it! and perhaps a clear cz / Pink pave charm or a silver with cz flower charm, would add a whimsical look to your bracelet?


----------



## xoelle

^ That's a good idea. Then she can add the cupcake back, too. I wear solo dangles on my bangles, with a clip and one of those black rubber stoppers Pandora gives out underneath that. I also just recently purchased a Pandora necklace as another way to wear oddly placed dangles.


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> You could move the eiffel tower to another bangle, wear it on its own, add a safety chain to this bracelet, i would, would not want anything to happen to it! and perhaps a clear cz / Pink pave charm or a silver with cz flower charm, would add a whimsical look to your bracelet?





LovelyLeslie said:


> ^ That's a good idea. Then she can add the cupcake back, too. I wear solo dangles on my bangles, with a clip and one of those black rubber stoppers Pandora gives out underneath that. I also just recently purchased a Pandora necklace as another way to wear oddly placed dangles.



I think the field of daisies Murano is so versatile and really lovely. I'd definitely go for it, I'm sure you won't regret it. 

Oh I love the thought of adding cz pink pave, a bit of glitz & pink.................. wonderful idea. 

Which one would you choose? It's going to have to be something special to get me to part with the Eiffel Tower. I do also have the Colosseum & Gondola but Lol don't start me on another one


----------



## xoelle

Mulberrygal said:


> Which one would you choose? It's going to have to be something special to get me to part with the Eiffel Tower. I do also have the Colosseum & Gondola but Lol don't start me on another one


Just this one.

http://m.pandora.net/en-us/explore/products/necklaces-and-pendants/590200

I loved the idea of using it like the Google search image I attached. I have a couple openworks charms that are just laying around cause they don't fit into any of my other bracelets either, so I'm planning to just stack those on like the picture.


----------



## Gravitsap

I think I have found a solution for my pink leather bracelet. It maybe not something new, lol. But I have twisted it and it stopped being loose and the beads stopped moving that much. I haven't got many charms for it as yet, but here is what I have got


----------



## KTEM88

I love the look of that necklace! Why have I never thought of doing that before?!

I took advantage of the free bracelet promotion with a $125 purchase here in Canada, and pre-purchased a few items today that I can not wait to go pick up on Thursday!!! 
I currently have a lobster clasp bracelet, as its my first and only bracelet and it was a gift. I've always wanted the Pandora clasp, but wasn't prepared to replace it until this promotion came along. 
After much internal debating, I picked out the heart clasp bracelet, as well as 3 new charms to go with the 10 that I already have!


----------



## KTEM88

Here's a photo of the three new charms I picked out, as well as the heart clasp bracelet 

I can't wait to get them now


----------



## Gravitsap

Mulberrygal said:


> Would welcome some opinions, should cupcake go and Murano stay?
> 
> Does the Eiffel Tower look okay on the side, I feel it should be centre but when you actually wear it the centre disappears anyway.



It does look like a charm bracelet with no particular theme, it does look like the charms were collected from different places to bring memories. It looks unique. I would not change anything


----------



## Gravitsap

Mulberrygal said:


> So I sold the problem and took it to my local jeweller, who changed the clasps over in a few minutes  I'm now ready to fill my very flexible two tone with charms.
> 
> Super pleased with the results


 Clever girl


----------



## xoelle

@Gravitsap - I like the more unique way you wrapped your pink leather. And I like the amount of charms you have on it already. 

@KTEM88 - While I was waiting for my turn on the waiting list, I made the mistake of wandering around the store and fell in love with a Disney princess dress dangle styled in the same manner. It had me hooked! Also, I can't believe I passed on the Floral Heart Pad. It looks nice.

@Mulberrygal - I have a koala dangle that isn't even in the center of one of my bracelets, and it's the only dangle on that bracelet. But for some reason that one, I like where it is. I don't think it looks strange to have the Eiffel Tower off-center either. And you're right, no one will notice when you're wearing it anyway.


----------



## KTEM88

Thanks for the reply LovelyLeslie! The floral heart padlock looks even more delicate and beautiful in person than in the pictures believe it or not. The other one I wanted was the blue enamel Cathedral Rose charm, but the store I went to didn't have it. It looks so pretty in the photos, I really want to see it in real life!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Gravitsap said:


> It does look like a charm bracelet with no particular theme, it does look like the charms were collected from different places to bring memories. It looks unique. I would not change anything



Thanks Gravitsap, yes that's exactly what it was. I collected two tone charms that had memories or meaning to me. 

I love the two tone as I can stack it with either yellow gold or silver/ white gold. There are so many options.


Re changing the clasp over, Pandora aren't that expensive for repairs but they are quoting 8-10 weeks for repairs in UK 
I took my bracelet in to be re-oxidised 6 weeks ago and it's still not back. I hope it's worth the wait


----------



## agpthng

Went to the presale yesterday to buy the radiant heart charm and 2 spacers and came home with that, 2 free bracelets and a charm


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> You could move the eiffel tower to another bangle, wear it on its own, add a safety chain to this bracelet, i would, would not want anything to happen to it! and perhaps a clear cz / Pink pave charm or a silver with cz flower charm, would add a whimsical look to your bracelet?



Which pink pave charm would you suggest Rose10? I like the idea of whimsical & would love a bit of pink


----------



## Mulberrygal

Gravitsap said:


> I think I have found a solution for my pink leather bracelet. It maybe not something new, lol. But I have twisted it and it stopped being loose and the beads stopped moving that much. I haven't got many charms for it as yet, but here is what I have got



I've seen it twisted before but never to look this good, you are so creative with your bracelets Gravitsap. I think it looks lovely. 



KTEM88 said:


> Here's a photo of the three new charms I picked out, as well as the heart clasp bracelet
> 
> I can't wait to get them now



They all look gorgeous, would love to see some pictures when they arrive.


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> Which pink pave charm would you suggest Rose10? I like the idea of whimsical & would love a bit of pink



When i was designing my bracelet i loved the look of the Field of Daisies murano with the Pink and white enamel hearts, looks elegant, that's why i choose them, but i also feels that's a more summery look, if you don't want to go with the murano, or would want an alternative for not so warmer months and look, either one of these pave charms or two in combination would look lovely and add the tiniest bit of sparkle! Like the Pink pave, clear pave would look nice too and sparkles like crazy in person!


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> When i was designing my bracelet i loved the look of the Field of Daisies murano with the Pink and white enamel hearts, looks elegant, that's why i choose them, but i also feels that's a more summery look, if you don't want to go with the murano, or would want an alternative for not so warmer months and look, either one of these pave charms or two in combination would look lovely and add the tiniest bit of sparkle! Like the Pink pave, clear pave would look nice too and sparkles like crazy in person!



Oh thank you so much, I really like all those ideas  I have the pink cherry blossom pave charm so I can give it a try 


Any ideas on what type of safety chain to put on the pave signature clasp bracelet. I may just leave it as am really struggling. It's so glamorous on it's own I feel it needs something very plain, similar to the new Essence safety chain.


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh thank you so much, I really like all those ideas  I have the pink cherry blossom pave charm so I can give it a try
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what type of safety chain to put on the pave signature clasp bracelet. I may just leave it as am really struggling. It's so glamorous on it's own I feel it needs something very plain, similar to the new Essence safety chain.



Np!  The only ones i would recommend are the love connection or the family forever safety chain..others might be too busy.


----------



## iVALANI

rose10 said:


> Thank You iVALANI!! That's so sweet of you! Appreciate your thoughts on my Winter Two Tone. I was hoping you would comment!
> 
> Love that purple murano!! Would look lovely with your green Muranos and the field of dasies, do post a pic of your look with the purple murano!



Yes! Although the pink one would probably go better with the field of daisies but the purple one is just so much prettier to me. I can't believe I haven't paid attention to it on the promo pics, I was dazzled by that garden murano  or whatever it's called, the one they moved to summer. 



Mulberrygal said:


> They are definitely worth it.
> 
> I love the field of daisies charm worn in the centre of your two tone and am so tempted to copy it.
> 
> I feel I'm missing a bit of colour and am resisting adding pink but what do I do with Eiffel Tower? I have a little bit of room and was also thinking of adding a safety chain but I can't have it all...........cupcake is my least favourite, maybe it should go, dilemma
> 
> Sorry quality of my photos from iPad are terrible. I've misplaced my camera, really annoying!



I would take the Eiffel tower off from this bracelet, since it's not in the centre anyway and just wear it with something else. Also, I would leave the cupcake and definitely add a safety chain, it completes the look of the bracelet and gives you some comfort that it won't be lost in case it ever comes undone.



Gravitsap said:


> I think I have found a solution for my pink leather bracelet. It maybe not something new, lol. But I have twisted it and it stopped being loose and the beads stopped moving that much. I haven't got many charms for it as yet, but here is what I have got



I like it, but won't this twist the bracelet permanently?



KTEM88 said:


> Here's a photo of the three new charms I picked out, as well as the heart clasp bracelet
> 
> I can't wait to get them now



They're all very pretty. I have the shell and the heart locket and love them.


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> Which pink pave charm would you suggest Rose10? I like the idea of whimsical & would love a bit of pink



Can I make a suggestion as well?
This is not actually a charm, it's a clip but I wear clips as charms all the time... It's probably the only Pandora pave I like and the only one I would put on my bracelet (I have a strict no paves policy ). Anyway, it's gorgeous in person, I don't know if you've seen it.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> Can I make a suggestion as well?
> This is not actually a charm, it's a clip but I wear clips as charms all the time... It's probably the only Pandora pave I like and the only one I would put on my bracelet (I have a strict no paves policy ). Anyway, it's gorgeous in person, I don't know if you've seen it.





iVALANI said:


> I would take the Eiffel tower off from this bracelet, since it's not in the centre anyway and just wear it with something else. Also, I would leave the cupcake and definitely add a safety chain, it completes the look of the bracelet and gives you some comfort that it won't be lost in case it ever comes undone.



Oh yes please do, all suggestions gratefully received  I was worried I was wearing you all down :giggles:  Oh I'm absolutely smitten by this one it's really stunning, totally breathtaking, so many lovely colours and sparkle,  love it. 

I've not noticed it before, is it one of the new ones?  I've not been into store to see any of the new collection yet. 

I've already taken the Eiffel Tower off, it was in the centre at some point but got moved when I added the Murano to the centre. You are definitely right it needs a safety chain for peace of mind.  I've added a silver one for now and I quite like the look of the contrast.


----------



## iVALANI

No no, it's not new. It's called cosmic stars clip.


----------



## mrskolar09

I love seeing pictures of all of your bracelets.  Gives me ideas... 

I keep forgetting to share a picture of my bracelet.  It's not a themed bracelet, and obviously not all of the charms are Pandora, but I love them all.


----------



## mrskolar09

Forgot to mention, the Minnie and Mickey are for my kiddos, my daughter is a Minnie fanatic


----------



## agpthng

agpthng said:


> Went to the presale yesterday to buy the radiant heart charm and 2 spacers and came home with that, 2 free bracelets and a charm



I love the blue radiant hart charm and matching Eternity Blue Sky spacers.  The picture doesn't do it justice at all.





Symbol of Guidance - just happened to need this this weekend, our son crashed his pedel bike training for a 100 mile charity ride in San Diego and broke his collarbone.


----------



## aerinha

Does anyone know if there is a pave lights that comes close to orange?  Or maybe one by another brand that is set like Pandora paves (vs orange stones stuck in Orange play doh)?  I am working on a sentimental style and need ROYGBV colored pave ball charms


----------



## kuriso

mrskolar09 said:


> I love seeing pictures of all of your bracelets.  Gives me ideas...
> 
> I keep forgetting to share a picture of my bracelet.  It's not a themed bracelet, and obviously not all of the charms are Pandora, but I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313661



Adorable!!!!


----------



## kuriso

agpthng said:


> I love the blue radiant hart charm and matching Eternity Blue Sky spacers.  The picture doesn't do it justice at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symbol of Guidance - just happened to need this this weekend, our son crashed his pedel bike training for a 100 mile charity ride in San Diego and broke his collarbone.


Love the blue charm and spacers! And hope your son feels better soon!


----------



## iVALANI

agpthng said:


> I love the blue radiant hart charm and matching Eternity Blue Sky spacers.  The picture doesn't do it justice at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symbol of Guidance - just happened to need this this weekend, our son crashed his pedel bike training for a 100 mile charity ride in San Diego and broke his collarbone.



Oh no, I hope your soon gets well soon. 



aerinha said:


> Does anyone know if there is a pave lights that comes close to orange?  Or maybe one by another brand that is set like Pandora paves (vs orange stones stuck in Orange play doh)?  I am working on a sentimental style and need ROYGBV colored pave ball charms



As far as I know, Pandora doesn't have anything in orange. I don't know about other brands...


----------



## cindygenit

Happy Easter! The remarkable rabbit is so great[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## aerinha

cindygenit said:


> View attachment 3314115
> 
> 
> Happy Easter! The remarkable rabbit is so great[emoji106]&#127995;



So cute!  That bunny is coming my way any day.


----------



## KTEM88

That bunny charm is too cute! I like the simplicity of the way you styled it for a specific season/holiday too


----------



## Mulberrygal

agpthng said:


> I love the blue radiant hart charm and matching Eternity Blue Sky spacers.  The picture doesn't do it justice at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symbol of Guidance - just happened to need this this weekend, our son crashed his pedel bike training for a 100 mile charity ride in San Diego and broke his collarbone.



Gorgeous, the radiant heart charm really stands out on its own with just the spacers. I think it's my favourite charm.


----------



## Caz71

Love the Disney collection! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## agpthng

Mulberrygal said:


> Gorgeous, the radiant heart charm really stands out on its own with just the spacers. I think it's my favourite charm.


Thank you and we hope he heals quickly as well.


----------



## mrskolar09

kuriso said:


> Adorable!!!!




Thank you!
I am looking forward to adding more for Mother's Day [emoji1]


----------



## iVALANI

cindygenit said:


> View attachment 3314115
> 
> 
> Happy Easter! The remarkable rabbit is so great[emoji106]&#127995;



So cute! Is this the new unthreaded bracelet? How do you like it so far?


----------



## cindygenit

iVALANI said:


> So cute! Is this the new unthreaded bracelet? How do you like it so far?




I love it so much! I used to hate redoing my bracelets but the lack of threads make it so much easier 

The only downside is that you need to add a silicone clip at the end if you wish to use the end segment otherwise all your charms will come flying off


----------



## iVALANI

cindygenit said:


> I love it so much! I used to hate redoing my bracelets but the lack of threads make it so much easier
> 
> The only downside is that you need to add a silicone clip at the end if you wish to use the end segment otherwise all your charms will come flying off



Yes, either that or clips on both ends, what I do anyway.
I don't mind screwing/unscrewing the beads all the time, sometimes it calms me, I'm weird like that.
Thanks, I saw it at the store the other day but didn't have the time to really look at it or try it on.


----------



## Caz71

Need some advice ladies. Mum has given me 200 bucks and I want some Pandora. I luv the disney charms and like new essence beads. I would ideally like to start a Pandora bracelet but feel would take me forever to fill it up...I also have a pandora bangle which I could start putting new charms. Dilemna

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aerinha

Caz71 said:


> Need some advice ladies. Mum has given me 200 bucks and I want some Pandora. I luv the disney charms and like new essence beads. I would ideally like to start a Pandora bracelet but feel would take me forever to fill it up...I also have a pandora bangle which I could start putting new charms. Dilemna
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



The Disney charms skew a bit bigger than most it might fill up faster than you think


----------



## iVALANI

Caz71 said:


> Need some advice ladies. Mum has given me 200 bucks and I want some Pandora. I luv the disney charms and like new essence beads. I would ideally like to start a Pandora bracelet *but feel would take me forever to fill it up...*I also have a pandora bangle which I could start putting new charms. Dilemna
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



That's what a lot of us think before we start... and then we end up with a full bracelet in two months. :giggles:


----------



## Caz71

iVALANI said:


> That's what a lot of us think before we start... and then we end up with a full bracelet in two months. :giggles:


Think my husband would die!

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sunshinesash

iVALANI said:


> That's what a lot of us think before we start... and then we end up with a full bracelet in two months. :giggles:


Lol, this is too true! Painful on the wallet, but it's so easy to become addicted 

I received my bracelet as a gift last summer, and this Christmas, I received my first charm and within a short span, received several more! [Didn't realize how heavy this bracelet gets as you fill it up, though!]


----------



## rose10

Caz71 said:


> Need some advice ladies. Mum has given me 200 bucks and I want some Pandora. I luv the disney charms and like new essence beads. I would ideally like to start a Pandora bracelet but feel would take me forever to fill it up...I also have a pandora bangle which I could start putting new charms. Dilemna
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



We all tend to fill our bracelets way ahead of schedule  Important thing is to buy charms you love and make you smile everytime you look at your bracelet/bangle...


----------



## Caz71

rose10 said:


> We all tend to fill our bracelets way ahead of schedule  Important thing is to buy charms you love and make you smile everytime you look at your bracelet/bangle...


Idk how I would go with a couple of charms at first. Does the bracelet look silly not full. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## leooh

I don't like the bracelet full. I like it around 2/3 full... So it differs from person to person. Also, it's really heavy with a full bracelet


----------



## Mulberrygal

Caz71 said:


> Need some advice ladies. Mum has given me 200 bucks and I want some Pandora. I luv the disney charms and like new essence beads. I would ideally like to start a Pandora bracelet but feel would take me forever to fill it up...I also have a pandora bangle which I could start putting new charms. Dilemna
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app





Caz71 said:


> Idk how I would go with a couple of charms at first. Does the bracelet look silly not full.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



I don't think you need to fill it, they look lovely with only a few charms on, especially the bangle. I wear my bangke with two clips and one charm in between or without any. 

I originally started with one bracelet but now I have several. I prefer the look of less charms and don't plan to add anymore, some have 2 clips and 3 charms, some more. I prefer to start another colour or theme than add more. 

If you browse through this thread you'll see lots of example like my blue Oxy bracelet below. 

Is the promotion still on for you? Don't forget you'll get a free bracelet if it is


----------



## Mulberrygal

leooh said:


> I don't like the bracelet full. I like it around 2/3 full... So it differs from person to person. Also, it's really heavy with a full bracelet



Yes a good point, totally agree, they are heavy when completely full, something else to consider. We all wear them differently, that's the great thing about Pandora, there are so many different looks. 



Caz71 said:


> Idk how I would go with a couple of charms at first. Does the bracelet look silly not full.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



And my purple one, the butterfly has quite a lot of purple, the colour just hadn't picked up. There's also Amethyst in the clips.  I usually just wear the heart clasp bracelet on its own now and have added this arrangement to another bracelet. 

I tend to wear them stacked with other bracelets, your Essence bracelet would look lovely with anything


----------



## rose10

Caz71 said:


> Idk how I would go with a couple of charms at first. Does the bracelet look silly not full.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



If you intend to wear the bracelet with only a few charms, i would recommend the older bracelet with two clips and some charms in between, they look good! or the new moments thread less bracelet with at-least one clip at the end to prevent all the charms from sliding off when opened.

With the current promotion, the free bracelet that i got was the new moments thread less one and will be wearing a single charm on it. I have another bracelet that is full and that i love. 

A bracelet with a few charms looks anything but silly


----------



## sunshinesash

Mulberrygal said:


> I don't think you need to fill it, they look lovely with only a few charms on, especially the bangle. I wear my bangke with two clips and one charm in between or without any.
> 
> I originally started with one bracelet but now I have several. I prefer the look of less charms and don't plan to add anymore, some have 2 clips and 3 charms, some more. I prefer to start another colour or theme than add more.


I agree...I only wear my charm bracelet on special occasions, because it's too heavy and frankly, loud [bangs on everything!] for daily use. I decided against filling mine completely, because of the weight factor. I still have a few charms [obviously] on my wish list, but I'm in no rush to acquire those, because I want them to be marked by special occasions, etc. 

Currently, I wear my Pandora silver bangle daily, with only one charm on it, and it's so lightweight, that I don't even notice it's there! I change the charm I feature regularly, depending on the theme I want as a daily reminder- currently, I'm wearing 'apple of my eye', as a reminder to be healthy and stay on track fitness wise! 
As a bonus, the bangle looks great stacked with other bracelets- I wear it with my Tiffany silver bead bracelet daily, and they compliment each other nicely.


----------



## sunshinesash

I also want to share the one and only ring I own by Pandora- got this beauty for my birthday, and it's special because not only does it have 7 leaves, and 7 is my favorite/lucky number, but I also adore the subtle two-tone, and the laurel leaf design is so feminine.  Pandora jewelry is such great quality- I never take this ring off, yet it has no wear & tear.


----------



## ka.gonenc

My collection


----------



## Caz71

Thanks ladies for yr inputs..the bracelets with a few charms look lovely. No dont have this promotion in aust but mothers day is coming in may and they always have some promo. maybe I should wait then. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mulberrygal

sunshinesash said:


> I agree...I only wear my charm bracelet on special occasions, because it's too heavy and frankly, loud [bangs on everything!] for daily use. I decided against filling mine completely, because of the weight factor. I still have a few charms [obviously] on my wish list, but I'm in no rush to acquire those, because I want them to be marked by special occasions, etc.
> 
> Currently, I wear my Pandora silver bangle daily, with only one charm on it, and it's so lightweight, that I don't even notice it's there! I change the charm I feature regularly, depending on the theme I want as a daily reminder- currently, I'm wearing 'apple of my eye', as a reminder to be healthy and stay on track fitness wise!
> As a bonus, the bangle looks great stacked with other bracelets- I wear it with my Tiffany silver bead bracelet daily, and they compliment each other nicely.



Looks great SunshineS, I have the same Tiffany bracelet and agree it stacks beautifully with Pandora. I've the smaller beaded one too, they both look great. I also add my Essence bracelet with one charm. The pearl is my favourite, I don't wear the Essence with more than one charm, I just prefer it that way. 

Lovely idea picking a special charm for the day


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> If you intend to wear the bracelet with only a few charms, i would recommend the older bracelet with two clips and some charms in between, they look good! or the new moments thread less bracelet with at-least one clip at the end to prevent all the charms from sliding off when opened.
> 
> With the current promotion, the free bracelet that i got was the new moments thread less one and will be wearing a single charm on it. I have another bracelet that is full and that i love.
> 
> A bracelet with a few charms looks anything but silly



Oh Wow I didn't know the Smooth Clasp threadless Bracelet was out yet.  I thought it was postponed and didn't come out with the Spring collection. It's not showing on the UK eStore online. I've just checked on some of the authorised UK online sellers and they have them..............YAY 

I've been desperately wanting one   could you post a picture Rose 10, I would love to see with the charm on. I notice the reviews say you can have more than the 5-7 charms that originally were advised, not that I plan to wear many.  

I'm just so looking forward to having a bracelet were the charms stay put, do they stay put???

Has any one bought one in the UK yet, do they have them in store?


----------



## iVALANI

Sunshinesash, both the bracelets and the rings are lovely.



ka.gonenc said:


> My collection



You have some really cool charms there. 



Caz71 said:


> Thanks ladies for yr inputs..the bracelets with a few charms look lovely. No dont have this promotion in aust but mothers day is coming in may and they always have some promo. maybe I should wait then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



I've seen lovely bracelets with just two clips and one central charm. I like minimalist bracelets on other people, esp. when the bracelet is still brand new and shiny but for myself, I prefer the full bracelet, or at least 80% full.



Mulberrygal said:


> Oh Wow I didn't know the Smooth Clasp threadless Bracelet was out yet.  I thought it was postponed and didn't come out with the Spring collection. It's not showing on the UK eStore online. I've just checked on some of the authorised UK online sellers and they have them..............YAY
> 
> I've been desperately wanting one   could you post a picture Rose 10, I would love to see with the charm on. I notice the reviews say you can have more than the 5-7 charms that originally were advised, not that I plan to wear many.
> 
> I'm just so looking forward to having a bracelet were the charms stay put, do they stay put???
> 
> Has any one bought one in the UK yet, do they have them in store?



The only thing that has been postponed to summer is that flower garden murano I think.
I asked at the store, you can put as many charms on this new bracelet as you want. The charms do not stay put, you still have to put either the new silicone clips or the old clips but with the rubber stoppers underneath. The good thing is that now you can choose where to position the clips since there are no threaded sections anymore.


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh Wow I didn't know the Smooth Clasp threadless Bracelet was out yet.  I thought it was postponed and didn't come out with the Spring collection. It's not showing on the UK eStore online. I've just checked on some of the authorised UK online sellers and they have them..............YAY
> 
> I've been desperately wanting one   could you post a picture Rose 10, I would love to see with the charm on. I notice the reviews say you can have more than the 5-7 charms that originally were advised, not that I plan to wear many.
> 
> I'm just so looking forward to having a bracelet were the charms stay put, do they stay put???
> 
> Has any one bought one in the UK yet, do they have them in store?



I bought mine during the Pre-Sale, have not had a chance to pick it up yet, maybe tonight. I will post a pic with the charm i intend to wear it with as soon as i get it. 

You can put 15-21 charms on it just like the older moments bracelet. The charms do not stay put, they move around freely, but since there are no threads on the bracelet, they do not get caught on anything. 

Only the stoppers have the silicon underneath, they do stay put and are designed to act as clips to section off your bracelet as you desire or simply put one at the end so charms do not slide off you you open the bracelet to remove it.


----------



## sunshinesash

Mulberrygal said:


> Looks great SunshineS, I have the same Tiffany bracelet and agree it stacks beautifully with Pandora. I've the smaller beaded one too, they both look great. I also add my Essence bracelet with one charm. The pearl is my favourite, I don't wear the Essence with more than one charm, I just prefer it that way.
> 
> Lovely idea picking a special charm for the day


Thanks so much, girl! It's always so fun to stack bracelets, and see everyone's individual style through their pairings. 
I have to admit, I originally wanted the bangle, but I was gifted the charm bracelet instead, and of course I got into the charm-fever quickly, but the bangle still called my name. I eventually gave in and had to buy it, because it suits my personal style AND lifestyle more than the charm bracelet. I love both for their unique flair, but the bangle is much more practical for me...something so simple yet elegant about it that I just can't get over. 



iVALANI said:


> Sunshinesash, both the bracelets and the rings are lovely..


Thanks so much! I really adore these pieces, for their classic simplicity, and for their quality. Pandora has definitely won me over, ever since I began my love-affair with the brand this past Christmas.


----------



## Crystalina

I have a question about the bangle, as I don't yet have one.

If I want to wear a charm on the bangle, do I buy a threaded charm and buy silicone stoppers?

Or do you guys just buy clips and let them swing around?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Crystalina said:


> I have a question about the bangle, as I don't yet have one.
> 
> If I want to wear a charm on the bangle, do I buy a threaded charm and buy silicone stoppers?
> 
> Or do you guys just buy clips and let them swing around?



I don't think you can get the silicon stoppers to fit under a threaded charm. They fit into some of the spacers and open work charms. 

 I wear mine with 2 clips and 1 charm in between. I use the silicone stoppers underneath the clips as I like my charms to stay in place. 

I find on the bangle the charms whizz around far more than the bracelet.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> The only thing that has been postponed to summer is that flower garden murano I think.
> I asked at the store, you can put as many charms on this new bracelet as you want. The charms do not stay put, you still have to put either the new silicone clips or the old clips but with the rubber stoppers underneath. The good thing is that now you can choose where to position the clips since there are no threaded sections anymore.





rose10 said:


> I bought mine during the Pre-Sale, have not had a chance to pick it up yet, maybe tonight. I will post a pic with the charm i intend to wear it with as soon as i get it.
> 
> You can put 15-21 charms on it just like the older moments bracelet. The charms do not stay put, they move around freely, but since there are no threads on the bracelet, they do not get caught on anything.
> 
> Only the stoppers have the silicon underneath, they do stay put and are designed to act as clips to section off your bracelet as you desire or simply put one at the end so charms do not slide off you you open the bracelet to remove it.



Oh no I didn't realise, I thought the charms were supposed to stay put. I'm sooooo disappointed   I was expecting to be able to wear my existing charms even spaced like the Essence bracelet 

I'd still like to see a picture and maybe I'll buy one. I only wanted to wear a few charms, so not sure it will make a great deal of difference other than being able to put the clips slightly nearer together. I guess you could also wear all clips but mine are a bit random. 

Going back to the Spring collection, were the red charms included or are they for the summer collection?


----------



## leooh

sunshinesash said:


> I agree...I only wear my charm bracelet on special occasions, because it's too heavy and frankly, loud [bangs on everything!] for daily use. I decided against filling mine completely, because of the weight factor. I still have a few charms [obviously] on my wish list, but I'm in no rush to acquire those, because I want them to be marked by special occasions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, I wear my Pandora silver bangle daily, with only one charm on it, and it's so lightweight, that I don't even notice it's there! I change the charm I feature regularly, depending on the theme I want as a daily reminder- currently, I'm wearing 'apple of my eye', as a reminder to be healthy and stay on track fitness wise!
> 
> As a bonus, the bangle looks great stacked with other bracelets- I wear it with my Tiffany silver bead bracelet daily, and they compliment each other nicely.




Looks great together!


----------



## mrskolar09

I shared my bracelet a few pages back, (I have the dainty bow bangle) and the only way to stop charms from sliding from one end to the other is clips with silicone fittings inside (also maybe inside the openwork charms but I don't have any of them).  I have two that keep my charms separated into three sections, but even the clips slide a bit on my bangle.  It's not full of charms so there is room on both ends.


----------



## xoelle

One of my promo acquisitions, the oxidized bracelet.

Alternatively, I actually just really liked it already when I only had the 2 lazy daisy clips on it and nothing else.


----------



## xoelle

sunshinesash said:


> I agree...I only wear my charm bracelet on special occasions, because it's too heavy and frankly, loud [bangs on everything!] for daily use. I decided against filling mine completely, because of the weight factor. I still have a few charms [obviously] on my wish list, but I'm in no rush to acquire those, because I want them to be marked by special occasions, etc.
> 
> Currently, I wear my Pandora silver bangle daily, with only one charm on it, and it's so lightweight, that I don't even notice it's there! I change the charm I feature regularly, depending on the theme I want as a daily reminder- currently, I'm wearing 'apple of my eye', as a reminder to be healthy and stay on track fitness wise!
> As a bonus, the bangle looks great stacked with other bracelets- I wear it with my Tiffany silver bead bracelet daily, and they compliment each other nicely.


I do the same. My stacked bangles are my everyday Pandora, and both only have 2 charms and 1 clip (with a black rubber stopper under) each. I only wear my fuller bracelets for special occasions. Since this last picture was taken, I've since added the 2-tone Christmas tree to the star bangle. Yeah, I wear Christmas charms year round, lol. They have sentimental value to me.


----------



## sunshinesash

Mulberrygal said:


> I wear mine with 2 clips and 1 charm in between.


Love the pop of color- perfect for spring! 


Crystalina said:


> I have a question about the bangle, as I don't yet have one.
> Or do you guys just buy clips and let them swing around?


Lol, I just let 'em swing free! Granted, I only wear one charm on my bangle at any given time, so I really don't notice too much movement. I also got the bangle in the smallest size, because I knew I wasn't going to fill it or get anywhere close- only intended on wearing max 3 at a time, so it sits fairly close on my wrist as is. 


leooh said:


> Looks great together!


Thank you kindly! 


LovelyLeslie said:


> One of my promo acquisitions, the oxidized bracelet.
> 
> Alternatively, I actually just really liked it already when I only had the 2 lazy daisy clips on it and nothing else.


WOW! This is absolutely glorious! I loveee the two-toned charms/clips and how they really pop against the oxidized bracelet. 

I want to add the two-tone sunburst clips to my silver charm bracelet...definitely on the wish list!


----------



## sunshinesash

LovelyLeslie said:


> I do the same. My stacked bangles are my everyday Pandora, and both only have 2 charms and 1 clip (with a black rubber stopper under) each. I only wear my fuller bracelets for special occasions. Since this last picture was taken, I've since added the 2-tone Christmas tree to the star bangle. Yeah, I wear Christmas charms year round, lol. They have sentimental value to me.


Love the simple, yet significant amount of charms chosen- really highlights each individual one, and adds poignancy to the bangles. PS- I love your bird tattoo underneath- so whimsical 

PPS- I really like the green/silver charm on the far right...which one is it??


----------



## xoelle

sunshinesash said:


> Love the simple, yet significant amount of charms chosen- really highlights each individual one, and adds poignancy to the bangles. PS- I love your bird tattoo underneath- so whimsical
> 
> PPS- I really like the green/silver charm on the far right...which one is it??


Thanks! I really like your collection too, especially your ring and its meaning. It's my smallest and only non-colored tattoo, but easily my favorite as well. 

Believe it or not, the green charm is this one. Except I still like to call it Minnie Mouse Holiday Wreath charm, and not Mickey's. I got it from Disneyland when we went there for my birthday/New Year's week.


----------



## sunshinesash

LovelyLeslie said:


> Thanks! I really like your collection too, especially your ring and its meaning. It's my smallest and only non-colored tattoo, but easily my favorite as well.


Thanks so much...I find jewelry with sentimental value/significance/symbolism is always the way to go! 



> Believe it or not, the green charm is this one. Except I still like to call it Minnie Mouse Holiday Wreath charm, and not Mickey's. I got it from Disneyland when we went there for my birthday/New Year's week.


Wow, that is hilarious they call it 'mickey's charm', when it's clearly so feminine!  

The green pops so much in that charm...it's a true stunner! I want to add at least one charm with colored-stones, so I'm on the look out for my next addition. I was thinking a flower-type might be really pretty, especially because my family has a saint's day holiday coming up in May....nothing like a new charm, to mark the occasion!


----------



## Crystalina

Mulberrygal said:


> I don't think you can get the silicon stoppers to fit under a threaded charm. They fit into some of the spacers and open work charms.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear mine with 2 clips and 1 charm in between. I use the silicone stoppers underneath the clips as I like my charms to stay in place.
> 
> 
> 
> I find on the bangle the charms whizz around far more than the bracelet.




Don't the clips or charms scratch up the bangle as they move around? 

I would think that since the bangle is smooth, a loose charm would quickly show wear and tear.


----------



## borntofree

My new purchase. Love them and thanks for letting me to share


----------



## sunshinesash

borntofree said:


> My new purchase. Love them and thanks for letting me to share


Wow! What an awesome charm haul! Color me envious :greengrin:

The winnie the pooh charms are so precious! Also, really like the CZ charm with the blue stone in the middle [right row, middle charm]...which one is that?


----------



## iVALANI

borntofree said:


> My new purchase. Love them and thanks for letting me to share



Wow, so many gorgeous charms.

I love all the bracalet pics from the previous page, keep posting pics everyone, I love looking at different styles and ideas.

Crystalina, I personally don't have the bangle, one friend does and from what I've heard from her and from what I've read online there is no way to avoid scratches.


----------



## xoelle

Crystalina said:


> Don't the clips or charms scratch up the bangle as they move around?
> 
> I would think that since the bangle is smooth, a loose charm would quickly show wear and tear.


The wear and tear of the loose charms on my bangles are no more than the same from when I had my bangles full/completed with charms. The clips don't really affect the bangle if is has a rubber (or silicone) stopper underneath. They don't on mine at least.


----------



## Crystalina

LovelyLeslie said:


> The wear and tear of the loose charms on my bangles are no more than the same from when I had my bangles full/completed with charms. The clips don't really affect the bangle if is has a rubber (or silicone) stopper underneath. They don't on mine at least.




Does Pandora sell the stoppers with the clips?

I ask this because I remember discussion up thread about using Rainbow Loom bands!


----------



## xoelle

Crystalina said:


> Does Pandora sell the stoppers with the clips?
> 
> I ask this because I remember discussion up thread about using Rainbow Loom bands!


Sorry! I might have overlooked that page and then some. My local store and the Pandora store at Disneyland both give you at least 1 stopper for free, for each clip you buy. The pro is they're easier to slip on your bangle/bracelet since they're not closed, but the con is they're not as solid/tight/steady as the o-rings. You can get the o-rings on Amazon or Etsy but I've read they're a pain to slip on as well as removing.


----------



## Crystalina

LovelyLeslie said:


> Sorry! I might have overlooked that page and then some. My local store and the Pandora store at Disneyland both give you at least 1 stopper for free, for each clip you buy. The pro is they're easier to slip on your bangle/bracelet since they're not closed, but the con is they're not as solid/tight/steady as the o-rings. You can get the o-rings on Amazon or Etsy but I've read they're a pain to slip on as well as removing.




Ok! That makes sense now!

I've heard about the stoppers but never saw them IRL.

Thank you for posting the photos!


----------



## borntofree

sunshinesash said:


> Wow! What an awesome charm haul! Color me envious :greengrin:
> 
> The winnie the pooh charms are so precious! Also, really like the CZ charm with the blue stone in the middle [right row, middle charm]...which one is that?


thanks for your message. The blue one is called radiant blue charm.


----------



## xoelle

sunshinesash said:


> Also, really like the CZ charm with the blue stone in the middle [right row, middle charm]...which one is that?


It's so nice, right? Everyone on here is having me sold to get it next.


----------



## bagnshoe

My early Mother's Day gift . Joining the pandora club .Thanks for letting me share


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Pandora bracelet&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Started with the Rose and now I'm so addicted to their Gold collection&#8252;&#65039;&#128571;


----------



## Crystalina

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Pandora bracelet[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Started with the Rose and now I'm so addicted to their Gold collection[emoji844][emoji76]




This is beautiful!!!![emoji169]


----------



## angelicskater16

Awe thank you so much!&#8252;&#65039;&#8252;&#65039;&#128150;


----------



## xoelle

bagnshoe said:


> My early Mother's Day gift . Joining the pandora club .Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318772


The charm is so sweet, awe. Mother's Day is what originally got me into Pandora too.


----------



## bagnshoe

LovelyLeslie said:


> The charm is so sweet, awe. Mother's Day is what originally got me into Pandora too.




Awww thanks for your kind comment. It was sweet of my hubby to surprise me with this early Mother's Day gift. I'm starting to think of the next charm to add to my bracelet  any recommendations ?


----------



## Mulberrygal

bagnshoe said:


> My early Mother's Day gift . Joining the pandora club .Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318772



Oh that is gorgeous, welcome to the Pandora club, it's very addictive  We've had Mother's Day here in the UK a few weeks ago and my son bought me a Pandora bracelet  it certainly makes it easy dropping hints for presents.

I've not seen the centre charm before, it's very pretty


----------



## Mulberrygal

Crystalina said:


> Don't the clips or charms scratch up the bangle as they move around?
> 
> I would think that since the bangle is smooth, a loose charm would quickly show wear and tear.



I've not worn it that much to be able to comment on scratches. I guess as there's no way to stop it moving it's unavoidable. You could just add clips or open work charms which you can fit the stoppers under. 



Crystalina said:


> Does Pandora sell the stoppers with the clips?
> 
> I ask this because I remember discussion up thread about using Rainbow Loom bands!



Pandora give them out free. I've just popped in and asked whenever I'm passing.


----------



## Mulberrygal

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Pandora bracelet&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Started with the Rose and now I'm so addicted to their Gold collection&#8252;&#65039;&#128571;



Oh this is fabulous, really gorgeous  is the radiant heart in gold? I've only seen it in silver, I'd definitely love one.


----------



## AngelaPandora

bagnshoe said:


> Awww thanks for your kind comment. It was sweet of my hubby to surprise me with this early Mother's Day gift. I'm starting to think of the next charm to add to my bracelet  any recommendations ?



That would depend on your preferences. Have you decided whether you will stick to one theme or collect only meaningful charms? If you want a specific theme/colour, then start by choosing that. I for example do not have theme preferences, but I love blue, therefore my first complete bracelet has significant amount of charms with blue stones. I also prefer openwork round charms to others and I like bits of cz and gold and tiny details. For me, the aesthetic look is most important, Usually I do not assign meaning to my charms and buy only ones that I can combine with my other charms. Enjoy your journey!


----------



## AngelaPandora

Dear Ladies
I have finally compleated my first bracelet to the point that it is full!

This is how I have arranged it. It is the first time that I am actually considering keeping it full for some time and wear it that way (until now, I just swapped charms between my two bracelets and usually wore them half-full or with just a few charms.)

So now, if fellow-addicts could help me with ideas, how to rearrange it, so It would look perfect, I would be most grateful.


----------



## xoelle

AngelaPandora said:


> So now, if fellow-addicts could help me with ideas, how to rearrange it, so It would look perfect, I would be most grateful.


It looks great, as is. If anything, how would it look if you put the fish and starfish more towards their mid-sections, like where your lucky clover and cupcake charms are? And put the clover and cupcake (or any of the other 2-tones) around the clasp instead? Or even put the fish and starfish next to the clips? Sorry if that didn't make any sense. Again, I think you're completed bracelet looks great already. I try not to dwell on perfect placement too much, or else I'd be arranging my bracelets all day and night. Lol.



bagnshoe said:


> Awww thanks for your kind comment. It was sweet of my hubby to surprise me with this early Mother's Day gift. I'm starting to think of the next charm to add to my bracelet  any recommendations ?


Whatever your Pandora heart desires! I have 1 themed around my children, 1 about my husband/our family, 2 Disney ones, and 2 unintentional Christmas ones. I also have 2 other bracelets where the charms mean a lot to me but they're all random from each other, so they don't have any central themes. All of my charms have some kind of meaning to me, but it is very addicting and there have been times I've purchase a lot of "meaningful" charms all at once. Oops.


----------



## iVALANI

bagnshoe said:


> My early Mother's Day gift . Joining the pandora club .Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318772



Such a wonderful gift! 



angelicskater16 said:


> My new Pandora bracelet&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Started with the Rose and now I'm so addicted to their Gold collection&#8252;&#65039;&#65533;&#65533;



Gorgeous 

AngelaPandora, I hope you don't mind, but I copied your pic, it's easier for me to explain what I mean by looking at the bracelet.







1 - spacer just seems out of place, I would just take if off, but then you lose the symmetry
2 and 3 - I would switch their places, seems to me there is enough room to do that
4 and 5 - I would move them directly after the clips, it's just a matter of personal preferences but since I love muranos (and all other glass charms) the most, I never put them close to the clasp. I tend to put my "less important" charms closer to the end, while the most important ones are front and center. But like I said, that's just my thing.

And btw this end result you achieved looks stunning, I love it!


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> 1 - spacer just seems out of place, I would just take if off, but then you lose the symmetry
> 2 and 3 - I would switch their places, seems to me there is enough room to do that
> 4 and 5 - I would move them directly after the clips, it's just a matter of personal preferences but since I love muranos (and all other glass charms) the most, I never put them close to the clasp. I tend to put my "less important" charms closer to the end, while the most important ones are front and center. But like I said, that's just my thing.
> 
> And btw this end result you achieved looks stunning, I love it!


Also, If you switched 2 and 3, then there _might_ even be enough space to replace the spacer with a new 2-tone instead? Only if the bouquet/2 isn't as much real estate as the "love" openworks/3.

Or, if you insist the spacer stays, put it on the side where the blue tendril clip is? So it doesn't get lost next to the clear cz tendril clip and the other clear cz charm it's currently next to?


----------



## xoelle

ka.gonenc said:


> My collection


The middle bracelet is so cute with the cats and mouse beads.

And I love the rock star clip, if that's what I see on your top bracelet. I've contemplated in the past getting an oxidized bracelet with those clips, but I went with something else. But I still lust after those rock star clips. Maybe I can still get them to have the option to alternate the clips on my oxidized bracelet. Just a bit harder to find cause they're discontinued.


----------



## KTEM88

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Pandora bracelet&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Started with the Rose and now I'm so addicted to their Gold collection&#8252;&#65039;&#128571;



Wow! This is so beautiful and classy looking. I love it!


----------



## KTEM88

AngelaPandora said:


> Dear Ladies
> I have finally compleated my first bracelet to the point that it is full!



I absolutely love your bracelet! I hope I can get mine this full and balanced looking over the next few months or so.  I like your style! I love blue as well, and the round openwork charms, or anything with intricate detailing. You and I have quite a few of the same charms 

I don't have any suggestions on how to rearrange it, I think it looks great! I see lots of these ladies have already given you some great ideas though too. I just wanted to say how much I love the look of your bracelet!


----------



## KTEM88

Here's a kind of crappy photo of where I've got my bracelet to after just 3 months of owning it! I took advantage of the free bracelet promotion and got the heart clasp bracelet pictured in the photo (to replace the lobster clasp one I have a love/hate relationship with), as well as the floral heart locket, the seashell, and the royal blue geometric facets crystal.  

Now I have to give some more thought as to how I want to arrange my charms on this new bracelet all together, or whether I want to split them between both bracelets that I now own. #FWP 

I'm so glad that I found this forum, as I've been Pandora obsessed since Christmas and I just love looking at everybody else's charms and bracelets!


----------



## iVALANI

It's gorgeous, love the dark blue accents.
All of you with your beautiful blue bracelets are making me want to start one of my own. :giggles:


----------



## sunshinesash

AngelaPandora said:


> Dear Ladies
> I have finally compleated my first bracelet to the point that it is full!.


This is so gorg....love the two-tone charms and the blue accents! You've already got some very detailed and awesome advice, but I'll go ahead and add my .02: 

I would use the three standout blue charms to divide the bracelet into 3 sections, spacing your charms out evenly between each. You have 14 other charms besides the 3 blue, so I'd do 5,5, and 4 respectively in each section. This is mostly to add visual symmetry. 

As for how to arrange/what order, that's entirely up to you! You have a beauty on your hands, so no matter how you put it together, you really can't go wrong 


KTEM88 said:


> Here's a kind of crappy photo of where I've got my bracelet to after just 3 months of owning it! I took advantage of the free bracelet promotion and got the heart clasp bracelet pictured in the photo (to replace the lobster clasp one I have a love/hate relationship with), as well as the floral heart locket, the seashell, and the royal blue geometric facets crystal.
> 
> Now I have to give some more thought as to how I want to arrange my charms on this new bracelet all together, or whether I want to split them between both bracelets that I now own. #FWP
> 
> I'm so glad that I found this forum, as I've been Pandora obsessed since Christmas and I just love looking at everybody else's charms and bracelets!


Jeez, amazing progress in only 3 months!! I got obsessed at Xmas, too, when I received my 1st charm, but you're way ahead of me in terms of filling yours! The blue theme reminds me so much of water/the ocean/the beach...my favorite place to be in the world- something so calming and soothing about that color. Your bracelet really evokes that ocean-spirit! 

I love your seashell charm...I really want the two-tone seashell to represent the beach, as I vacation there every summer and it represents amazing family memories.

Btw- is one of your clips the sun/moon clip? If so, I have that same clip, and I really like it because it reminds of one of my fav ee cummings quotes: 'yours is the light by which my spirit's born: you are my sun, my moon, and all my stars'.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Ladies You are amazing!
Thank you all - after re-arranging I love it so much now.

I will take pictures in daylight tomorrow. Hope I manage to work tomorrow and do not stare too much at it.

KTEM you have amazing blue charms: peacock, stars pave, buterfly murano - love them all.

I am catching up on the last posts but allready noted one gorgeous gold one and LovelyLasely - I love your oxydized with two tone charms - they are so unique.


----------



## Pandoortje

I have three new charms from the spring collection


----------



## Crystalina

Pandoortje said:


> I have three new charms from the spring collection




I really like your bracelet! [emoji171]

Do you have another photo of the entire thing? I'd love to see all your charms!


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> It's gorgeous, love the dark blue accents.
> 
> All of you with your beautiful blue bracelets are making me want to start one of my own. :giggles:




I was thinking the same thing, iVALANI! 

I don't really do themes with my bracelets, but I could sure go for blue![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Crystalina

AngelaPandora said:


> Dear Ladies
> 
> I have finally compleated my first bracelet to the point that it is full!
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I have arranged it. It is the first time that I am actually considering keeping it full for some time and wear it that way (until now, I just swapped charms between my two bracelets and usually wore them half-full or with just a few charms.)
> 
> 
> 
> So now, if fellow-addicts could help me with ideas, how to rearrange it, so It would look perfect, I would be most grateful.




Angela, this is so pretty!

All the ladies have given you some great ideas. I think switching position on a few like iValani suggests will do the trick!

Now I want to start a blue bracelet too!


----------



## xoelle

Makes me want to get a blue radiant heart like everyone else has, but I wouldn't know what to do with it. Lol

Oh wait. I didn't know it came it different colors. I like the purple version too.


----------



## sunshinesash

Pandoortje said:


> I have three new charms from the spring collection


Loving all the daisies/flowers with white enamel! I need one of those stat  Daisies are one of my fav flowers...that's a good excuse, right?


----------



## xoelle

Okay, with all this wanting a blue bracelet talk, I completely forgot one of my Disney bracelets has the potential to have a blue theme. (Disregard the reflection on my RunDisney charm.) Maybe I could get that blue radiant heart after all, and put the only Disney clips they have on the more red bracelet.


----------



## xoelle

Swapped them out a bit, to do this.

After taking another look at them, I might move the 2-tone openworks to the blue'ish bracelet. And still working on that bulky Mickey head.

Just asked the husband what he thought and he prefers the original layouts from the first picture. Lol


----------



## angelicskater16

Yes, the heart is in gold! You must purchase one! I saw it and fell in love!!! Thank you!!!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Mulberrygal said:


> Oh this is fabulous, really gorgeous  is the radiant heart in gold? I've only seen it in silver, I'd definitely love one.


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128536;



iVALANI said:


> Such a wonderful gift!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous
> 
> AngelaPandora, I hope you don't mind, but I copied your pic, it's easier for me to explain what I mean by looking at the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - spacer just seems out of place, I would just take if off, but then you lose the symmetry
> 2 and 3 - I would switch their places, seems to me there is enough room to do that
> 4 and 5 - I would move them directly after the clips, it's just a matter of personal preferences but since I love muranos (and all other glass charms) the most, I never put them close to the clasp. I tend to put my "less important" charms closer to the end, while the most important ones are front and center. But like I said, that's just my thing.
> 
> And btw this end result you achieved looks stunning, I love it!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you&#8252;&#65039;&#8252;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128150;&#128536; It's still a work in progress. 





KTEM88 said:


> Wow! This is so beautiful and classy looking. I love it!


----------



## Caz71

bought with bday money today. I threaded on my pandora bangle. Luv the opalness...sorry for colour was in car. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Crystalina

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3319832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought with bday money today. I threaded on my pandora bangle. Luv the opalness...sorry for colour was in car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app




My friend bought that opal charm for her bangle last week, so I've seen it IRL.  It's GORGEOUS!!!!! congrats on a good decision![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji171]


----------



## Mulberrygal

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3319832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought with bday money today. I threaded on my pandora bangle. Luv the opalness...sorry for colour was in car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Oh you got them, well done, they look gorgeous, fabulous use of your birthday money.  such a shame you don't get the free bracelet promo either. I keep hoping we'll get a good offer soon. 

Have you tried wearing it with your Essence bracelet.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> Ladies You are amazing!
> Thank you all - after re-arranging I love it so much now.
> 
> I will take pictures in daylight tomorrow. Hope I manage to work tomorrow and do not stare too much at it.
> 
> KTEM you have amazing blue charms: peacock, stars pave, buterfly murano - love them all.
> 
> I am catching up on the last posts but allready noted one gorgeous gold one and LovelyLasely - I love your oxydized with two tone charms - they are so unique.



I love your bracelet, it only had a few charms last time you posted, you've been busy 

I can't wait to see the result, lots of wonderful advice given. It takes quite awhile to get it right, I find everyone's input helpful too. 

Looking forward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## Caz71

Crystalina said:


> My friend bought that opal charm for her bangle last week, so I've seen it IRL.  It's GORGEOUS!!!!! congrats on a good decision![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji171]


Yeh its pretty neat. Ohhh im pee off i got the wrong heart stone. Apparently i liked oct stone i got June so gotta exchange tom. Its also like i was rushing to choose everything..i would have loved to see everything. I have noticed that it changes the shape.  The bangle due to the charms and spacer. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71

I want this stone but the SA got me the wrong colour. It looks grey not opal like this pic. Grrrr. 


Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh you got them, well done, they look gorgeous, fabulous use of your birthday money.  such a shame you don't get the free bracelet promo either. I keep hoping we'll get a good offer soon.
> 
> Have you tried wearing it with your Essence bracelet.


Ye I had the essence tog. I prefer it alone
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## agpthng

AngelaPandora said:


> Dear Ladies
> I have finally compleated my first bracelet to the point that it is full!
> 
> This is how I have arranged it. It is the first time that I am actually considering keeping it full for some time and wear it that way (until now, I just swapped charms between my two bracelets and usually wore them half-full or with just a few charms.)
> 
> So now, if fellow-addicts could help me with ideas, how to rearrange it, so It would look perfect, I would be most grateful.



AngelaPandora it actually looks pretty perfect at the moment.  Personally speaking that is.  I love the pops of blue here and there.  Very nice!


----------



## sunshinesash

Ladies: question about enamel on charms- The new spring floral charms with enamel are so gorgeous, but I'm hesitant to buy any charm with enamel for fear of it chipping over time. 

If you have any enamel charms, how does the enamel wear over time/use? Is there any maintenance or upkeep to maintaining them? Will it chip or fade? 
I'd prefer just sticking with metals like silver or two-tone if that's the case, no matter how pretty enamel charms are.


----------



## iVALANI

Caz71 said:


> Ye I had the essence tog. I prefer it alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319877
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Very very pretty and it goes so well with the Essence bracelet.



sunshinesash said:


> Ladies: question about enamel on charms- The new spring floral charms with enamel are so gorgeous, but I'm hesitant to buy any charm with enamel for fear of it chipping over time.
> 
> If you have any enamel charms, how does the enamel wear over time/use? Is there any maintenance or upkeep to maintaining them? Will it chip or fade?
> I'd prefer just sticking with metals like silver or two-tone if that's the case, no matter how pretty enamel charms are.



I have several, haven't noticed any changes. The daisy clip is probably not as glaringly white as it was when I first bought it but that's about it.


----------



## iVALANI

Sorry about the photo spam in advance.  Today's theme is love/spring/family, featuring my new purple spring murano. As always, I like to pair Pandora with other bracelets and today I'm wearing it with two leather ones.
And since no one is posting pics of rings anymore, I might as well post some of mine, i.e. stack of the day.


----------



## sunshinesash

iVALANI said:


> I have several, haven't noticed any changes. The daisy clip is probably not as glaringly white as it was when I first bought it but that's about it.


Thanks for the reply...have you ever worn it in water/shower/etc? I guess I'm wondering if they're exceedingly more delicate than plain silver/two-tone ones. I have this unfounded paranoia that they are, so even though they're gorg, I've kept my distance for fear of their delicacy 


iVALANI said:


> Sorry about the photo spam in advance.  Today's theme is love/spring/family, featuring my new purple spring murano. As always, I like to pair Pandora with other bracelets and today I'm wearing it with two leather ones.
> And since no one is posting pics of rings anymore, I might as well post some of mine, i.e. stack of the day.


Wow, love it all!! The pink & green theme has always been my fav color combo...never seen it in a Pandora bracelet though- looks gorg! 

The mouse in the teacup...sooooo stinking cute! 

Ring stack is awesome. Would've started one long ago if I actually wore rings stacked, but I can only handle one/finger- basic, I know


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> Sorry about the photo spam in advance.  Today's theme is love/spring/family, featuring my new purple spring murano.


I'm loving that orchid. I might just have to pick one up and use it as a pendant on my neck.


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> Sorry about the photo spam in advance.  Today's theme is love/spring/family, featuring my new purple spring murano. As always, I like to pair Pandora with other bracelets and today I'm wearing it with two leather ones.
> And since no one is posting pics of rings anymore, I might as well post some of mine, i.e. stack of the day.




Gorgeous!!!!

I love the way you place your Muranos around your bracelet to add color!  Now you've got me thinking I will get the purple one too, once the Flower Garden Murano comes out!

Btw, what bracelets did you stack with your Pandora. They are beautiful and perfect for spring!


----------



## xoelle

I'm holding out to get the new Heart & Crown safety chain that's coming out this month, and that is going to cost a pretty penny. I'd like to put it on my heart clasp bracelet.

Maybe I can hint to the husband to get me the orchid dangle for Mother's Day.


----------



## Crystalina

sunshinesash said:


> Thanks for the reply...have you ever worn it in water/shower/etc? I guess I'm wondering if they're exceedingly more delicate than plain silver/two-tone ones. I have this unfounded paranoia that they are, so even though they're gorg, I've kept my distance for fear of their delicacy
> 
> Wow, love it all!! The pink & green theme has always been my fav color combo...never seen it in a Pandora bracelet though- looks gorg!
> 
> The mouse in the teacup...sooooo stinking cute!
> 
> Ring stack is awesome. Would've started one long ago if I actually wore rings stacked, but I can only handle one/finger- basic, I know




Hi sunshinesash...

I have a pandora bracelet with enamel charms that I wear about 6 out of 7 days of the week.

I have had zero problems and they look shiny and pretty as ever.

As with all jewelry, though, I would not wear it in the shower and take caution with perfumes and scented body lotions, as the chemicals in those simply aren't kind to jewelry!


----------



## sunshinesash

Crystalina said:


> Hi sunshinesash...
> 
> I have a pandora bracelet with enamel charms that I wear about 6 out of 7 days of the week.
> 
> I have had zero problems and they look shiny and pretty as ever.
> 
> As with all jewelry, though, I would not wear it in the shower and take caution with perfumes and scented body lotions, as the chemicals in those simply aren't kind to jewelry!


Thanks so much for the reply based on experience and wear! 

Lol, yes I know you're not supposed to wear them in the shower, etc. The SAs at Pandora tell me that every time I'm in there, and their jaws just about drop when I tell them I wear all of my silver in the shower, etc. 
I just can't be bothered to keep putting on and removing a bracelet or any piece of jewelry I wear daily. Anyway, the good news is I don't wear my charm bracelet daily [only my bangle], so I guess I shouldn't fear enamel too much. A white daisy enamel charm is high on my 'want' list...


----------



## xoelle

sunshinesash said:


> Thanks so much for the reply based on experience and wear!
> 
> Lol, yes I know you're not supposed to wear them in the shower, etc. The SAs at Pandora tell me that every time I'm in there, and their jaws just about drop when I tell them I wear all of my silver in the shower, etc.
> I just can't be bothered to keep putting on and removing a bracelet or any piece of jewelry I wear daily. Anyway, the good news is I don't wear my charm bracelet daily [only my bangle], so I guess I shouldn't fear enamel too much. A white daisy enamel charm is high on my 'want' list...


I don't have any charms that are all-enamel because I was worried they might wear down in color like Tiffany's charms do over time. I am trying to avoid the temptation of getting all-enamel Pandora charms (I have a few charms with minor enamel detailing), as this will open a door of a multitude of new charms I think I would "need" to get.


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> Gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I love the way you place your Muranos around your bracelet to add color!  Now you've got me thinking I will get the purple one too, once the Flower Garden Murano comes out!
> 
> Btw, what bracelets did you stack with your Pandora. They are beautiful and perfect for spring!



Thanks!  I got the leather bracelets in Greece last summer, I don't think they can be bought anywhere else but in Greece... 



sunshinesash said:


> Thanks so much for the reply based on experience and wear!
> 
> Lol, yes I know you're not supposed to wear them in the shower, etc. The SAs at Pandora tell me that every time I'm in there, and their jaws just about drop when I tell them I wear all of my silver in the shower, etc.
> I just can't be bothered to keep putting on and removing a bracelet or any piece of jewelry I wear daily. Anyway, the good news is I don't wear my charm bracelet daily [only my bangle], so I guess I shouldn't fear enamel too much. A white daisy enamel charm is high on my 'want' list...



Well I wear mine in the shower and I sleep with it too,  I basically treat it just like I treat all my other silver jewellery because, at the end of the day, that's what it is - just another silver bracelet. I am only careful about the muranos (I never drop the bracelet onto hard surfaces, etc.) but that's about it. And that's one of the reasons I avoid pave charms, the simple all-silver ones are much more sturdy. I probably wouldn't shower with the bracelet if I had a lot of dainty sparkly charms... probably.

LovelyLeslie, I love their enamel charms so much, anything just to add more colour to the bracelet although I sometimes wonder if they would stay put, hopefully they will.


----------



## Caz71

Im thinking to exchange the two end clips for a bracelet.  Not liking it on my bangle. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Crystalina

Caz71 said:


> Im thinking to exchange the two end clips for a bracelet.  Not liking it on my bangle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app




Hi Caz....so would you wear the bangle plain?


----------



## Caz71

Crystalina said:


> Hi Caz....so would you wear the bangle plain?


More or less.  I dont wear it much.  

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## emyers100

So I added to 2 bracelets to my collection this weekend and I'm wearing them all at the same time.  It's heavy on the wrist but I'd like to know, is it too much?


----------



## Crystalina

emyers100 said:


> So I added to 2 bracelets to my collection this weekend and I'm wearing them all at the same time.  It's heavy on the wrist but I'd like to know, is it too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320503




Hi!

Your bracelets all look lovely, but they get lost in each other. So, they can't really stand out enough to enjoy their beauty, IMO.

If it were me, I would probably just choose to wear two at a time, since they seem to all be pretty full.

I hope this advice helps you!


----------



## Caz71

Omg ok so I went back and changed everything.  This is more me...happy pappy 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71

Beautiful with the essence
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> LovelyLeslie, I love their enamel charms so much, anything just to add more colour to the bracelet although I sometimes wonder if they would stay put, hopefully they will.


i would love to add more color to my bracelets but since I'm scared to get all-enamel charms and not in love with muranos yet, it keeps my options very limited. If I'm scared of the quality breaking/wearing out, I suppose it is no different than the delicateness of pavé charms.


----------



## Crystalina

LovelyLeslie said:


> i would love to add more color to my bracelets but since I'm scared to get all-enamel charms and not in love with muranos yet, it keeps my options very limited. If I'm scared of the quality breaking/wearing out, I suppose it is no different than the delicateness of pavé charms.




Hi Leslie,

I only have three enamel charms between my two bracelets, but oh my goodness, they bring me so much joy and add something special to the bracelet.

Since you like the Daisy enamel charm, what if you got that one to try the enamel look out. I think you'd love it![emoji171]


----------



## iVALANI

emyers100 said:


> So I added to 2 bracelets to my collection this weekend and I'm wearing them all at the same time.  It's heavy on the wrist but I'd like to know, is it too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320503



Yes, I think it is, sorry... You have some lovely charms there but they are just lost, all I see is silver everywhere without anything standing out. At one point most of us get to that stage where we have too many charms for just one, or even two bracelets. But that's the beauty of wearing charm bracelets, you get to choose and change the combination every day. That way all your charms get to have their turn. 



Caz71 said:


> Beautiful with the essence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320525
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Wow, looks great, although I liked the first look very much too. Did you give up on the birth stone heart then?



LovelyLeslie said:


> i would love to add more color to my bracelets but since I'm scared to get all-enamel charms and not in love with muranos yet, it keeps my options very limited. If I'm scared of the quality breaking/wearing out, I suppose it is no different than the delicateness of pavé charms.



Leslie, you are right. I should probably rethink my showering with bracelets policy. Besides, taking it off is what, like five seconds...
Re enamel charms, I agree with Crystalina, choose one that you really like (daisy or orchid) and see how that works.


----------



## agpthng

emyers100 said:


> So I added to 2 bracelets to my collection this weekend and I'm wearing them all at the same time.  It's heavy on the wrist but I'd like to know, is it too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320503



Or split them up - wear 2 on each wrist?


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Sorry about the photo spam in advance.  Today's theme is love/spring/family, featuring my new purple spring murano. As always, I like to pair Pandora with other bracelets and today I'm wearing it with two leather ones.
> And since no one is posting pics of rings anymore, I might as well post some of mine, i.e. stack of the day.



The bracelet looks lovely iVALANI, looks fresh, very season appropriate!!


----------



## rose10

emyers100 said:


> So I added to 2 bracelets to my collection this weekend and I'm wearing them all at the same time.  It's heavy on the wrist but I'd like to know, is it too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320503



I agree with everyone, although pretty, they do get lost into each other. Maybe split them onto both arms, i bet that would look lovely!


----------



## rose10

agpthng said:


> Or split them up - wear 2 on each wrist?



I would try that! 

P.S- replied to your earlier post recommending you split them up, without reading this one!


----------



## xoelle

Crystalina said:


> Hi Leslie,
> 
> I only have three enamel charms between my two bracelets, but oh my goodness, they bring me so much joy and add something special to the bracelet.
> 
> Since you like the Daisy enamel charm, what if you got that one to try the enamel look out. I think you'd love it![emoji171]





iVALANI said:


> Leslie, you are right. I should probably rethink my showering with bracelets policy. Besides, taking it off is what, like five seconds...
> Re enamel charms, I agree with Crystalina, choose one that you really like (daisy or orchid) and see how that works.


Thanks Crystalina and iVALANI. I am definitely eyeing the orchid enamel dangle to hang as a necklace. However, I have also been interested in a couple of all-enamel charms that are Disney Parks exclusives for my bracelets. Maybe when I go back there with my family, I'll have the courage to actually get one or a couple of them.


iVALANI, if your charms still look the same even after showering with them, I would continue to wear them in the shower!


----------



## xoelle

emyers100 said:


> So I added to 2 bracelets to my collection this weekend and I'm wearing them all at the same time.  It's heavy on the wrist but I'd like to know, is it too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320503


That's a nice collection. At the most, I would wear 1 complete bracelet + 2 emptier bracelets/bangles on each arm.


----------



## emyers100

Thank you all for your feedback, I felt like it was too much on one wrist too so I've split them. 3 full on one wrist and 4 on the other.  Is this better?


----------



## Crystalina

emyers100 said:


> Thank you all for your feedback, I felt like it was too much on one wrist too so I've split them. 3 full on one wrist and 4 on the other.  Is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321375
> View attachment 3321376




It's better, but to be honest, I think it would look best if you only wore two on each arm!


----------



## emyers100

Crystalina said:


> It's better, but to be honest, I think it would look best if you only wore two on each arm!




I can appreciate that, I will give that a try tomorrow. Thanks for your honest feedback!!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Mulberrygal

sunshinesash said:


> Ladies: question about enamel on charms- The new spring floral charms with enamel are so gorgeous, but I'm hesitant to buy any charm with enamel for fear of it chipping over time.
> 
> If you have any enamel charms, how does the enamel wear over time/use? Is there any maintenance or upkeep to maintaining them? Will it chip or fade?
> I'd prefer just sticking with metals like silver or two-tone if that's the case, no matter how pretty enamel charms are.



I love the enamel charms and have several. I've not noticed any chipping or wear and tear. I took my white daisy clips into Pandora for a clean and they put them in their tumbler with my silver charms.

I'd never wear any of my Pandora in the shower  other than my wedding ring & gold rings and a plain Tiffany silver beaded bracelet  I'd never wear any other jewellery in the shower.


----------



## Caz71

iVALANI said:


> Yes, I think it is, sorry... You have some lovely charms there but they are just lost, all I see is silver everywhere without anything standing out. At one point most of us get to that stage where we have too many charms for just one, or even two bracelets. But that's the beauty of wearing charm bracelets, you get to choose and change the combination every day. That way all your charms get to have their turn.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, looks great, although I liked the first look very much too. Did you give up on the birth stone heart then?
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie, you are right. I should probably rethink my showering with bracelets policy. Besides, taking it off is what, like five seconds...
> Re enamel charms, I agree with Crystalina, choose one that you really like (daisy or orchid) and see how that works.


Hi iVALANI... didnt want to go over the original budget. Will add charms later. I quite like the idea of less charms on there... 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mulberrygal

Caz71 said:


> Beautiful with the essence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320525
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Oh that looks lovely Caz, very simplistic and pretty, I prefer it. 

I find the bracelets for more comfortable for everyday use than the bangle. I work in an office and the bangle just doesn't work sitting at a desk. 




LovelyLeslie said:


> i would love to add more color to my bracelets but since I'm scared to get all-enamel charms and not in love with muranos yet, it keeps my options very limited. If I'm scared of the quality breaking/wearing out, I suppose it is no different than the delicateness of pavé charms.



Oh Lesley I've never considered them delicate. If you've seen some you love go for it, I'm sure you won't be disappointed. 

The spring ones are all so gorgeous, I've several on my wish list.


----------



## Crystalina

Has anyone purchased the shimmering droplets charm from the new spring collection.

I never looked at it when I was at the store, as I had my sights set on other charms at the time.

If anyone had this charm (in purple), would you mind sharing a photo?

TIA![emoji171]


----------



## Niamh.manners

i only own 1 pandora ring haha i feel so much like a pandora virgin seeing all these beautiful bits!


----------



## iVALANI

emyers100 said:


> Thank you all for your feedback, I felt like it was too much on one wrist too so I've split them. 3 full on one wrist and 4 on the other.  Is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321375
> View attachment 3321376



Just try different looks and see what works for you. At the end of the day, the most important thing is that you like how it looks and that you feel comfortable wearing them the way you do. That's what matters.



rose10 said:


> The bracelet looks lovely iVALANI, looks fresh, very season appropriate!!



Thanks Rose.


----------



## agpthng

With the recent promotion I picked up the blue radiant heart charm, 2 of the spacers and guidance charm, allowing me 2 free bracelets.  I got another regular Pandora bracelet and then a bangle.  Is there a "trick" to closing the clasp on the bangle?  I seem to take the most time every morning closing that clasp after showering.  I wear them 24/7 with the exception of in the shower.  

Thank you!


----------



## emyers100

So I tried to minimize how many bracelets I wore today but it just didn't feel right with me so made some adjustments to my full bracelets and spread them between the 3 silver charm bracelets I have. I think it doesn't look so cluttered now and I'm happy wearing all, bangles on one wrist and charm bracelets on the other... Thanks everyone!


----------



## KTEM88

Crystalina said:


> Has anyone purchased the shimmering droplets charm from the new spring collection.



 I don't have it yet but I really want this one in the clear  cz myself! I'd also love to see pictures of this one if anyone has it!



agpthng said:


> With the recent promotion I picked up the blue radiant heart charm, 2 of the spacers and guidance charm, allowing me 2 free bracelets.  I got another regular Pandora bracelet and then a bangle.



Nice! That's a great haul of Pandora pretties! I absolutely love my Radiant Heart charm, also in blue. I had to resist not buying enough to get two bracelets as well, because I really wanted a bangle, but it just wasn't in the budget.


----------



## alice87

iVALANI said:


> Sorry about the photo spam in advance.  Today's theme is love/spring/family, featuring my new purple spring murano. As always, I like to pair Pandora with other bracelets and today I'm wearing it with two leather ones.
> And since no one is posting pics of rings anymore, I might as well post some of mine, i.e. stack of the day.



I really like your pics, kind of unexpected, the light greens, magenta and lilac, but it all look adorable together. I love these two leather bracelets.


----------



## agpthng

KTEM88 said:


> I don't have it yet but I really want this one in the clear  cz myself! I'd also love to see pictures of this one if anyone has it!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! That's a great haul of Pandora pretties! I absolutely love my Radiant Heart charm, also in blue. I had to resist not buying enough to get two bracelets as well, because I really wanted a bangle, but it just wasn't in the budget.



I had been saving my birthday, Christmas money and valentines day money.  And I was only $40 away from getting the 2nd bracelet so I couldn't resist.  Love the radiant heart (blue) and the 2 Eternity Sky Blue spacers on the free bangle and the guidance on the free sterling silver heart barrel clasp bracelet.


----------



## iVALANI

alice87 said:


> I really like your pics, kind of unexpected, the light greens, magenta and lilac, but it all look adorable together. I love these two leather bracelets.



Thanks Alice.  My long term plan is to have a green bracelet (I could've picked blue or pink since Pandora has abundance of charms in those colours, it would have been completed by now, but no...). Anyway, until I can collect more green charms that I'm happy with the next best thing to pair them with is pink/purple. I think it looks cute too.


----------



## xoelle

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh Lesley I've never considered them delicate. If you've seen some you love go for it, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.
> 
> The spring ones are all so gorgeous, I've several on my wish list.


Thank you! I really appreciate hearing feedback from you and the other Pandora girls here. So far, it looks like they seem sturdier than Tiffany's enamel charms. (Chipping and/or discoloration, which I've seen first-hand with Tiffany's.) I will have to take a peek the next time I'm at the store.

I hate how now the promo ends here, that I now have a bunch of other charms I just now want to get. 
Edit: Oops. That's a lot of "now"s. Hehehe.


----------



## xoelle

Trying to prioritize my current wish list since I just caved in and bought a couple charms from my favorite online retailer right now.

*1.* The 2-tone safety chain with the hearts and crowns.
*2.* Look at the orchid dangle in person. I really want this as a necklace pendant.
*3.* Look at some enamel charms on our next Disney trip and see if I want any.

A picture of what I ordered today. I got them for a really good deal. The skull is from Ohm, but both signify one of my favorite songs from one of my favorite bands.


----------



## mrskolar09

Has anyone gotten a good in person look at the Sleeping Beauty fairies charm?   They've always been some of my favorite Disney characters, but I'm not sure if it's cute just judging from the pics online.  
Thanks!


----------



## xoelle

mrskolar09 said:


> Has anyone gotten a good in person look at the Sleeping Beauty fairies charm?   They've always been some of my favorite Disney characters, but I'm not sure if it's cute just judging from the pics online.
> Thanks!


I thought it looked cute until I saw the look on Fauna's face. She looked a bit terrified.

Same with the Alice in Wonderland openworks charm. Alice's face looked too realistic for me. I think I'd prefer it if she looked more cute/cartoon'y.


----------



## KTEM88

Was hoping for some feedback on what to get for my next charm in two different categories; 1- a pendant, a 2- a set of clips.  I need the clips because I want to be able to wear my second Pandora bracelet with one or two charms on it, and I'd rather have the clips on it first. And I just want a pendant because I don't have any dangly ones yet 

I've narrowed it down to three in each category, as shown in the pictures below. For the pendants, I'm only going to get one for now, although eventually I'd like all three I suppose. I'm really torn with which one to get, but I lean towards to Cool Breeze, blue topaz one. 

For the clips, I'm going to get 2, but I'm torn as to whether to just get two of the same ones, or two different ones. Either way, the new clips would be going on the heart clasp bracelet I just got during the promotion, and the clips that I currently have (the sunburst, and the sun/moon clip) would go on the lobster clasp bracelet that I want to be able to wear at the same time with one or two beads on it. I like the heart theme with the clips because they'll be going on the heart clasp bracelet. I'm leaning towards one Steady Heart, and one Heart of Love clip. I'd love to hear other peoples thoughts though...


----------



## leeann

Sent from my AQT80 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## xoelle

@KTEM88 - The cool breeze dangle in blue topaz is lovely, but the moon and star in midnight blue caught my eye first. I like the heart of love clip, and the steady clip. The love of my life clip is nice too, but I think that one looks better on bangles. However, my favorite heart style clips are the retired braided heart clips. Let me know which ones you go with. I just got the heart clasp bracelet from the promo too, and was thinking of heart-related clips for mine as well. 

@leeann - I love your orchid dangle.


----------



## iVALANI

KTEM88 - re the dangles, the last one is so beautiful, I think the first and the second one can not compare with it. I've seen it in person, it is gorgeous, the shape, that shade of blue too, everything. It's quite eye catching.
As for the clips I prefer the second one. I have the first one and you should know that tiny scratches are inevitable after a while, but that is the problem all smooth charms and clips have. If that doesn't bother you that's fine but you should know in advance what to expect with this particular clip. 



leeann said:


> View attachment 3322501
> 
> 
> Sent from my AQT80 using PurseForum mobile app



Very pretty!  Ooh, you have the cosmic stars clip... the more I look at it, the more I want it.


----------



## Mulberrygal

LovelyLeslie said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate hearing feedback from you and the other Pandora girls here. So far, it looks like they seem sturdier than Tiffany's enamel charms. (Chipping and/or discoloration, which I've seen first-hand with Tiffany's.) I will have to take a peek the next time I'm at the store.
> 
> I hate how now the promo ends here, that I now have a bunch of other charms I just now want to get.
> Edit: Oops. That's a lot of "now"s. Hehehe.



Tiffany charms are so much more expensive than Pandora, I'd be horrified if mine chipped.  Ive not had a problem so far but I don't wear them that often. 

Lol you've just made me realise why Pandora is sooooo addictive. Other then there are so many to choose from they are so easy to keep adding more. With my Tiffany bracelet I have to take them to the jeweller to be fitted and have never considered moving them, to much hassle 

I wish I could stop collecting Pandora charms but I keep thinking of different combos and end up adding more......................and I've still not got it right ullhair: 

Don't forget you were lucky to have the promo, no free bracelets for us in the UK


----------



## Mulberrygal

LovelyLeslie said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate hearing feedback from you and the other Pandora girls here. So far, it looks like they seem sturdier than Tiffany's enamel charms. (Chipping and/or discoloration, which I've seen first-hand with Tiffany's.) I will have to take a peek the next time I'm at the store.
> 
> I hate how now the promo ends here, that I now have a bunch of other charms I just now want to get.
> Edit: Oops. That's a lot of "now"s. Hehehe.



Tiffany charms are so much more expensive than Pandora, I'd be horrified if mine chipped.  Ive not had a problem so far but I don't wear them that often. 

Lol you've just made me realise why Pandora is sooooo addictive. Other then there are so many to choose from they are so easy to keep adding more. With my Tiffany bracelet I have to take them to the jeweller to be fitted and have never considered moving them, too much hassle 

I wish I could stop collecting Pandora charms but I keep thinking of different combos and end up adding more......................and I've still not got it right ullhair: 

Don't forget you were lucky to have the promo, no free bracelets for us in the UK


----------



## agpthng

KTEM88 said:


> Was hoping for some feedback on what to get for my next charm in two different categories; 1- a pendant, a 2- a set of clips.  I need the clips because I want to be able to wear my second Pandora bracelet with one or two charms on it, and I'd rather have the clips on it first. And I just want a pendant because I don't have any dangly ones yet
> 
> I've narrowed it down to three in each category, as shown in the pictures below. For the pendants, I'm only going to get one for now, although eventually I'd like all three I suppose. I'm really torn with which one to get, but I lean towards to Cool Breeze, blue topaz one.
> 
> For the clips, I'm going to get 2, but I'm torn as to whether to just get two of the same ones, or two different ones. Either way, the new clips would be going on the heart clasp bracelet I just got during the promotion, and the clips that I currently have (the sunburst, and the sun/moon clip) would go on the lobster clasp bracelet that I want to be able to wear at the same time with one or two beads on it. I like the heart theme with the clips because they'll be going on the heart clasp bracelet. I'm leaning towards one Steady Heart, and one Heart of Love clip. I'd love to hear other peoples thoughts though...



I have the moon and stars charm - in white - was my first charm to represent my dad who passed away 2 years ago.  Love it and love the heart shaped clip with love on it.


----------



## agpthng

agpthng said:


> With the recent promotion I picked up the blue radiant heart charm, 2 of the spacers and guidance charm, allowing me 2 free bracelets.  I got another regular Pandora bracelet and then a bangle.  Is there a "trick" to closing the clasp on the bangle?  I seem to take the most time every morning closing that clasp after showering.  I wear them 24/7 with the exception of in the shower.
> 
> Thank you!



Any tips on closing the bangle to make it quicker.  I spend too much time trying to close it (or at least I think I do)


----------



## leeann

Thank you for the compliments. My boyfriend got me my first Pandora for Christmas of 2014, the Pandora Rose one with 2 clips and a charm.  He created a monster, look at my collection now!

Sent from my AQT80 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## leeann

leeann said:


> Thank you for the compliments. My boyfriend got me my first Pandora for Christmas of 2014, the Pandora Rose one with 2 clips and a charm.  He created a monster, look at my collection now!
> 
> Sent from my AQT80 using PurseForum mobile app






Sent from my AQT80 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pinksandreds

KTEM88 said:


> Was hoping for some feedback on what to get for my next charm in two different categories; 1- a pendant, a 2- a set of clips.  I need the clips because I want to be able to wear my second Pandora bracelet with one or two charms on it, and I'd rather have the clips on it first. And I just want a pendant because I don't have any dangly ones yet
> 
> I've narrowed it down to three in each category, as shown in the pictures below. For the pendants, I'm only going to get one for now, although eventually I'd like all three I suppose. I'm really torn with which one to get, but I lean towards to Cool Breeze, blue topaz one.
> 
> For the clips, I'm going to get 2, but I'm torn as to whether to just get two of the same ones, or two different ones. Either way, the new clips would be going on the heart clasp bracelet I just got during the promotion, and the clips that I currently have (the sunburst, and the sun/moon clip) would go on the lobster clasp bracelet that I want to be able to wear at the same time with one or two beads on it. I like the heart theme with the clips because they'll be going on the heart clasp bracelet. I'm leaning towards one Steady Heart, and one Heart of Love clip. I'd love to hear other peoples thoughts though...


 
I have the Midnight Blue Crystal, and I love the look of it, but be careful what you have next to it on a bracelet, because it really banged-up the neighboring charms.  I had to rearrange to have it next to charms less susceptible to scratching.


----------



## rose10

If you remember my post on my Midnight Blue Muranos and how to repurpose them, i am not putting them on the two tone. I know i would not change my bracelet beads out, once i am happy with the way they look i leave them. I have shifted focus to Trollbeads and have a possible combination of charms i would want, the blue muranos represent Pandora's Midnight Blue Adventurscent Muranos. 

For the promotion that just ended, i only ended buying up a Bracelet to wear a single charm on it daily.

Thank You for your insights and inputs, i toyed with them all and really liked a few ideas , but this is what is making me happy for now. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## rose10

A hurried shot of my daily bracelet at work! This is a threadless charm and does not get caught at the ends, even charms with threads will not get caught at the ends. I am very careful to remove my bracelet on my bed (we have carpeted floors) , as once you snap it open the bead comes out if you are not careful.


----------



## Crystalina

rose10 said:


> If you remember my post on my Midnight Blue Muranos and how to repurpose them, i am not putting them on the two tone. I know i would not change my bracelet beads out, once i am happy with the way they look i leave them. I have shifted focus to Trollbeads and have a possible combination of charms i would want, the blue muranos represent Pandora's Midnight Blue Adventurscent Muranos.
> 
> For the promotion that just ended, i only ended buying up a Bracelet to wear a single charm on it daily.
> 
> Thank You for your insights and inputs, i toyed with them all and really liked a few ideas , but this is what is making me happy for now. Will keep you all posted!




Hi Rose!

I've just started getting into Trollbeads too! I love the look, especially their bangles![emoji169][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## Crystalina

rose10 said:


> A hurried shot of my daily bracelet at work! This is a threadless charm and does not get caught at the ends, even charms with threads will not get caught at the ends. I am very careful to remove my bracelet on my bed (we have carpeted floors) , as once you snap it open the bead comes out if you are not careful.




I have a question about the thread less bangle. Is it flexible or more stiff like a bangle?


----------



## iVALANI

rose10 said:


> If you remember my post on my Midnight Blue Muranos and how to repurpose them, i am not putting them on the two tone. I know i would not change my bracelet beads out, once i am happy with the way they look i leave them. I have shifted focus to Trollbeads and have a possible combination of charms i would want, the blue muranos represent Pandora's Midnight Blue Adventurscent Muranos.
> 
> For the promotion that just ended, i only ended buying up a Bracelet to wear a single charm on it daily.
> 
> Thank You for your insights and inputs, i toyed with them all and really liked a few ideas , but this is what is making me happy for now. Will keep you all posted!



I really like it Rose, I think the muranos go well with this mint green shade. 



Crystalina said:


> I have a question about the thread less bangle. Is it flexible or more stiff like a bangle?



It's exactly the same as the classic bracelet, it just doesn't have the threaded sections and instead of a barrel clasp, it has a round one. However, like the classic bracelet, it feels a bit stiff at first but eventually it will become looser.

I managed to get my hands on another candy stripes murano tonight, the orange one.  Now I have three of those, wish I had all the colours...


----------



## rose10

Crystalina said:


> I have a question about the thread less bangle. Is it flexible or more stiff like a bangle?



Hey! Like iVALANI said, it is essentially like the barrel clasp bracelet, just the charms won't get stuck on threads. It will be flexible with use, not like a bangle at all.  I am thinking of dipping my feet into Trollbeads, love how their beads are so shiny in person and some are very unique in terms of their aesthetics! 

Plus, i already have a full pandora bracelet, i feel like the Trollbeads one will be more casual but will also have a different vibe to it...Did not opt for their free bead promotion, will wait for their free bracelet when you buy the lock promotion and move from there on...


----------



## Crystalina

rose10 said:


> Hey! Like iVALANI said, it is essentially like the barrel clasp bracelet, just the charms won't get stuck on threads. It will be flexible with use, not like a bangle at all.  I am thinking of dipping my feet into Trollbeads, love how their beads are so shiny in person and some are very unique in terms of their aesthetics!
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, i already have a full pandora bracelet, i feel like the Trollbeads one will be more casual but will also have a different vibe to it...Did not opt for their free bead promotion, will wait for their free bracelet when you buy the lock promotion and move from there on...




I'm waiting for the exact same Trollbead promo.

But OMG my wish list is already huge!!!!


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> I really like it Rose, I think the muranos go well with this mint green shade.



Thank You iVALANI! Will wait for their free bracelet promotion when you buy a lock, and go from there on. Just felt like Trolls have more beads that would match the muranos i have to create a look, will keep you all posted on how it turns out, if you ladies like?  If i have not said so earlier to you and everyone, thank you for putting up with me!!


----------



## rose10

Crystalina said:


> I'm waiting for the exact same Trollbead promo.
> 
> But OMG my wish list is already huge!!!!



LOL, they sure are addictive, just like Pandora! Would love for some more unique murano designs in the following months! Some that i like are discontinued and not avaialble but they do make really interesting murano glass beads! 

P.S How about a pact, if you know of the promotion first, please drop me a line and i will do the same!


----------



## Crystalina

rose10 said:


> LOL, they sure are addictive, just like Pandora! Would love for some more unique murano designs in the following months! Some that i like are discontinued and not avaialble but they do make really interesting murano glass beads!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S How about a pact, if you know of the promotion first, please drop me a line and i will do the same!




Agreed![emoji171]


----------



## iVALANI

Rose no problem, I love looking at everyone's bracelets, and am always glad when I can help. 
Where I live only Pandora is available. For now... 
Troll has some wonderful muranos but I like the ones by Ohm better, their shape to be precise.


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Rose no problem, I love looking at everyone's bracelets, and am always glad when I can help.
> Where I live only Pandora is available. For now...
> Troll has some wonderful muranos but I like the ones by Ohm better, their shape to be precise.



 I do love the barrel shaped muranos from OHM, they aren't available in Canada, not near me anyways....So i turned to Trolls. Maybe one day, while on a vacation if i can get my hands on OHM and if it's something i love, will pick it up!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Please can someone help with my bracelet. I should love it but I'm just not happy with the result. I'd welcome all your input. 

I feel I'd like less charms and more colour. I always favour my bracelets that have colour and this one hadn't got any 

When I get my bracelet back that's being re-oxidised I would like to transfer a few charms to it. 

Rather than spending more money I also have murano spacers I could use, black/ white cherry blossom, black, field of daisies, pale blue, pink & purple.


----------



## Mulberrygal

and a close up. It's not supposed to have a theme, they are just charms with meaning to me but I'd like it to look right.


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> Please can someone help with my bracelet. I should love it but I'm just not happy with the result. I'd welcome all your input.
> 
> I feel I'd like less charms and more colour. I always favour my bracelets that have colour and this one hadn't got any
> 
> When I get my bracelet back that's being re-oxidised I would like to transfer a few charms to it.
> 
> Rather than spending more money I also have murano spacers I could use, black/ white cherry blossom, black, field of daisies, pale blue, pink & purple.



This is a gorgeous bracelet but I see what you mean. You definitely need to remove a couple of charms because, as full as it is, it looks so stiff, as if it could snap at any moment. So, that's the first thing to do. In the first round so to speak, you could remove the carriage and the frog prince, they are both fairy tale related, unlike the other charms.
Also, it could definitely benefit from adding some colour. Do you have only one of all those muranos or are some of them in pairs? I would add at least two here, maybe the black and white cherry blossom plus the black one or the black one plus pink/purple. Naturally, if you add 2 or 3 muranos, more charms need to go. After the carriage and the frog price I would remove the Eiffel tower, it's just so huge... Maybe it would look better as a single charm on a leather bracelet...? Finally, you could remove the two enamel charms to make even more room and they would look great on an oxy bracelet.
And thanks for reading.


----------



## xoelle

Mulberrygal said:


> and a close up. It's not supposed to have a theme, they are just charms with meaning to me but I'd like it to look right.


Mulberrygal, my favorite bracelets of my own are my 2-tone bracelets with special meaning charms. So naturally, I think yours already looks perfect as is. With the exception of removing a couple charms, as iVALANI mentioned it looks stiff/super full.

However, I also loved it when you had just 1 murano at the center, and how you switched it out depending on the season. I think that was you, right?


Edit:
I know the Eiffel Tower dangle has a lot of meaning to you. Because of that, I agree it should be showcased on its own. Like on a bangle or leather bracelet, or as a necklace pendant.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Although without the theme for me, it looks like flowers due to the structure and shapes when I look at the bracelet as a whole, not separate charms. I think that your bracelet is so beautiful that I would still give it a try without changing it too much.

To have a little bit space I'd remove Eiffel and pink enamiel hearts and put them on other bracelet and call my "love paris". Actually when I was in Paris I ate big pink macaroons with raspberries inside during my picnics near the tower so for me pink would be perfect to compliment it. Should you desire to leave a hint of pink colour on this braceles, then white enamiel charm or openwork love charm would do the same trick - say love Paris

Now, depending on the first step you have either 1 or two enamiel hearts left. If you have one move it to centre between gold spacers. Move carriage to balance the bird cage on the opposite side by swapping it with queen bee. Move two rounded beads from the end where the enamiel hearts were and move oandora box (if it is the charm next to flower basket) opposite the cupcace for the symmethry - or swap purse and vintage heart if you do not love basket near dragonflies and decide keep pandora box where it is now. I would then suggest moving Queen bee directly opposit of cupcake.

Option 2: if you kept both enamiel hearts: Move vintage heart as centerpeace between gold spacers. move the apple where the Vintage heart was. Swap the carriage with the leafy charm at the end.


----------



## AngelaPandora

This is my final result thanks to all who made their suggestions, you are amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Crystalina

AngelaPandora said:


> This is my final result thanks to all who made their suggestions, you are amazing! Thank you!




I love this!!![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji7][emoji171]


----------



## AngelaPandora

iVALANI said:


> Sorry about the photo spam in advance.  Today's theme is love/spring/family, featuring my new purple spring murano. As always, I like to pair Pandora with other bracelets and today I'm wearing it with two leather ones.
> And since no one is posting pics of rings anymore, I might as well post some of mine, i.e. stack of the day.



Always enjoing to look at your creations and always looking forward to your posts. Pink and green is so lovely seasonal combination. 



emyers100 said:


> So I added to 2 bracelets to my collection this weekend and I'm wearing them all at the same time.  It's heavy on the wrist but I'd like to know, is it too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320503



I actually really love it!


If you are a "hard rock" kind of a girl I would keep it that way - it is a style and personal preference. Your bracelet(s) does not have to say "Pandora" it has to say "You" so I encourage you to wear them the way that you would wear your other jevelery if you prefer a lot of heavy metal on your hands  why not! 



rose10 said:


> If you remember my post on my Midnight Blue Muranos and how to repurpose them, i am not putting them on the two tone. I know i would not change my bracelet beads out, once i am happy with the way they look i leave them. I have shifted focus to Trollbeads and have a possible combination of charms i would want, the blue muranos represent Pandora's Midnight Blue Adventurscent Muranos.



It is a good choise, the combination looks lovely.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Pandoortje said:


> I have three new charms from the spring collection



It is such a gorgeous bracelet. How often do you wear it? Special occasions or every day if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> This is a gorgeous bracelet but I see what you mean. You definitely need to remove a couple of charms because, as full as it is, it looks so stiff, as if it could snap at any moment. So, that's the first thing to do. In the first round so to speak, you could remove the carriage and the frog prince, they are both fairy tale related, unlike the other charms.
> Also, it could definitely benefit from adding some colour. Do you have only one of all those muranos or are some of them in pairs? I would add at least two here, maybe the black and white cherry blossom plus the black one or the black one plus pink/purple. Naturally, if you add 2 or 3 muranos, more charms need to go. After the carriage and the frog price I would remove the Eiffel tower, it's just so huge... Maybe it would look better as a single charm on a leather bracelet...? Finally, you could remove the two enamel charms to make even more room and they would look great on an oxy bracelet.
> And thanks for reading.





LovelyLeslie said:


> Mulberrygal, my favorite bracelets of my own are my 2-tone bracelets with special meaning charms. So naturally, I think yours already looks perfect as is. With the exception of removing a couple charms, as iVALANI mentioned it looks stiff/super full.
> 
> However, I also loved it when you had just 1 murano at the center, and how you switched it out depending on the season. I think that was you, right?
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I know the Eiffel Tower dangle has a lot of meaning to you. Because of that, I agree it should be showcased on its own. Like on a bangle or leather bracelet, or as a necklace pendant.





AngelaPandora said:


> Although without the theme for me, it looks like flowers due to the structure and shapes when I look at the bracelet as a whole, not separate charms. I think that your bracelet is so beautiful that I would still give it a try without changing it too much.
> 
> To have a little bit space I'd remove Eiffel and pink enamiel hearts and put them on other bracelet and call my "love paris". Actually when I was in Paris I ate big pink macaroons with raspberries inside during my picnics near the tower so for me pink would be perfect to compliment it. Should you desire to leave a hint of pink colour on this braceles, then white enamiel charm or openwork love charm would do the same trick - say love Paris
> 
> Now, depending on the first step you have either 1 or two enamiel hearts left. If you have one move it to centre between gold spacers. Move carriage to balance the bird cage on the opposite side by swapping it with queen bee. Move two rounded beads from the end where the enamiel hearts were and move oandora box (if it is the charm next to flower basket) opposite the cupcace for the symmethry - or swap purse and vintage heart if you do not love basket near dragonflies and decide keep pandora box where it is now. I would then suggest moving Queen bee directly opposit of cupcake.
> 
> Option 2: if you kept both enamiel hearts: Move vintage heart as centerpeace between gold spacers. move the apple where the Vintage heart was. Swap the carriage with the leafy charm at the end.



Oh thank you all, lots of great ideas for me to play with three. I'm really keen to try quite excited about it now. I'm certainly going to enjoy moving them about tomorrow. 

I do have the Muranos in twos Ivilana and I quite like the idea of the cherry blossoms and make it seasonal. 

That was me LL with the field of daisies in the centre, it did give it a summery feel so another option

It's unanimous and I agree, the Eiffel Tower has to be moved and really like the idea of a love Paris bracelet Angela. 

.................pics to follow, thank you all so much x


----------



## AngelaPandora

LovelyLeslie said:


> Swapped them out a bit, to do this.
> 
> After taking another look at them, I might move the 2-tone openworks to the blue'ish bracelet. And still working on that bulky Mickey head.
> 
> Just asked the husband what he thought and he prefers the original layouts from the first picture. Lol



I agree with your husband, you akready have such a nice bracelets. Although I would definately suggest to try the radiant heart in person if you can - i would not bui it right away - but try it on, take the pictures and skerp on it. It probably wont look as good with Mickey theme - but with Frozen - why not.


----------



## AngelaPandora

AngelaPandora said:


> I agree with your husband, you akready have such a nice bracelets. Although I would definately suggest to try the radiant heart in person if you can - i would not bui it right away - but try it on, take the pictures and skerp on it. It probably wont look as good with Mickey theme - but with Frozen - why not.



"Sleep on it" not "skerpt on it" - forgive my clumsy fingers that can't hit right buttons


----------



## iVALANI

AngelaPandora said:


> This is my final result thanks to all who made their suggestions, you are amazing! Thank you!



Wow... just wow, this is one of the most beautiful blue bracelets I have ever seen! I love the final result. 



AngelaPandora said:


> Always enjoing to look at your creations and always looking forward to your posts. Pink and green is so lovely seasonal combination.



Thank you so much Angela. 

So, here's what I'm wearing today. My new orange candy stripes murano with the old yellow one, this time on two bracelets.  Pics are a bit dark, weather today is gloomy and terrible.


----------



## xoelle

@Mulberrygal - Ahh, yes, it was you!  I really liked how you had 1 murano in the center. Unless you want more color, then 2 muranos on each side would look great as well. You can never go wrong with that staple design/style. 

@AngelaPandora - The final outcome looks even better! I love it. And thanks for the advice about me wanting to turn my bracelet more blue. You'll get a kick out of this, but now I want the floral heart padlock more than the blue radiant heart now. I'd put it on my heart clasp bracelet, which I've yet to put any charms on. I'm like"ehh" about the blue radiant again, but I'm looking forward to seeing it in person.

@iVALANI - I love your bright murano color combos! For some reason, when I'm ready to venture into the murano world, I'd want a purple and green combo. I don't know why, I just like those 2 colors together.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> This is my final result thanks to all who made their suggestions, you are amazing! Thank you!



Oh it looks fabulous AngelaPandora, just the right amount of blue and beautifully balance, it all comes together so well


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> Wow... just wow, this is one of the most beautiful blue bracelets I have ever seen! I love the final result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Angela.
> 
> 
> 
> So, here's what I'm wearing today. My new orange candy stripes murano with the old yellow one, this time on two bracelets.  Pics are a bit dark, weather today is gloomy and terrible.




FABULOUS! I am loving those brightly striped Muranos!!!! Are those retired pieces?

Gorgeous bracelet!!!![emoji170][emoji169][emoji171]


----------



## iVALANI

Thanks so much everyone. 
Crystalina, yes, unfortunately they are retired. Pandora has so many cool retired muranos, the current selection in their stores is, for lack of a better word, boring.  Apart from a couple of notable exceptions.


----------



## Caz71

Hi Pandora ladies... i bought the charm bracelet in size 18
 My wrist measures 15cm (6 inch) thinking the bracelet will eventually stretch. Should I change for a 17cm... cheers


----------



## Caz71

should i stay size 18 or swap for a 17cm


----------



## Crystalina

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3324958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should i stay size 18 or swap for a 17cm




I'm no expert but mine didn't hang that low, even when full.

Based on this photo, I'd probably opt for 17.


----------



## agpthng

I would stay with that.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## agpthng

Crystalina said:


> FABULOUS! I am loving those brightly striped Muranos!!!! Are those retired pieces?
> 
> Gorgeous bracelet!!!![emoji170][emoji169][emoji171]


I have yet to buy a murano, haven't seen any combinations I like, but yours.  Very nice.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Crystalina

agpthng said:


> I have yet to buy a murano, haven't seen any combinations I like, but yours.  Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app




I agree!!!

As soon as I saw iVAlani's bracelet, I started looking online for those Muranos....but I can't find them!!!


----------



## Caz71

another pic of 18cm


----------



## Caz71

ok this on my other wrist slightly fatter.


----------



## xoelle

Thinking of putting my enamel adventure on hold to venture into the land of muranos instead. I'm looking into getting these as my first muranos. I'm imagining these on my heart clasp bracelet. I already have matching purse clips with the purple cz's in the middle, and a couple green cz openworks charms (birds of a feather and vintage allure). The charms and clips I already have are all 2-tone, which would go with the 2-tone crown/heart safety chain I'm planning to get for it.

This is the Rapunzel fluorescent murano and the Tinker Bell fluorescent murano.


----------



## e_pinpin

Dear ladies, 
I'm very new to pandora and the more i read this thread the more im interested in getting some old charms 

Since I cant get retired charms at the store, I was wondering if you have any recommended authentic pandora charms sellers on ebay? 

Also do you know how is it possible for ebay sellers to sell authentic pandora charms at a price lower than retail store? 

Please recommend reputable ebay sellers for me!!

Thank you ladies


----------



## Mulberrygal

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3325032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok this on my other wrist slightly fatter.



Pandora advise 2-3 cms more than your wrist, so 17 or 18 is correct but it makes a huge difference how many charms you add. I wear a 19 but can only get 5-7 charms on. I have to have a 20 if it's full of charms. 

What size is your Essence bracelet? It usual to have them 1cm less than the Moments bracelet. 

What did Pandora advise when you purchased? They don't recommend too much slack as if you catch it on something they stretch and the bracelet is ruined & pulled out of shape. If your not going to have that many charms just yet I'd go for the smaller for that reason.


----------



## Mulberrygal

LovelyLeslie said:


> Thinking of putting my enamel adventure on hold to venture into the land of muranos instead. I'm looking into getting these as my first muranos. I'm imagining these on my heart clasp bracelet. I already have matching purse clips with the purple cz's in the middle, and a couple green cz openworks charms (birds of a feather and vintage allure). The charms and clips I already have are all 2-tone, which would go with the 2-tone crown/heart safety chain I'm planning to get for it.
> 
> This is the Rapunzel fluorescent murano and the Tinker Bell fluorescent murano.



Lovely choice, I'm sure they will look lovely. The sparkle Muranos are very pretty, they really pick up the silver around and shimmer, far more than I was expecting.


----------



## Caz71

Mulberrygal said:


> Pandora advise 2-3 cms more than your wrist, so 17 or 18 is correct but it makes a huge difference how many charms you add. I wear a 19 but can only get 5-7 charms on. I have to have a 20 if it's full of charms.
> 
> What size is your Essence bracelet? It usual to have them 1cm less than the Moments bracelet.
> 
> What did Pandora advise when you purchased? They don't recommend too much slack as if you catch it on something they stretch and the bracelet is ruined & pulled out of shape. If your not going to have that many charms just yet I'd go for the smaller for that reason.


Ye originally the SA pulled out the 17cm. She thought mite be too tight. That's scary abt the bracelet wrecking if get caught. I wear it to work in the cafe. Where im making toasted sandwiches - washing dishes so prolly not ideal. 

My essence is 17cm. I do wish I got the 18 as max beads I like to wear comfortably on is only 3 of them or two or 1 at most. 

Ill see how I go. Can always add another bracelet in future. 

Always perving on Instagram for pandora ideas... im hooked!


----------



## Mulberrygal

LovelyLeslie said:


> Thinking of putting my enamel adventure on hold to venture into the land of muranos instead. I'm looking into getting these as my first muranos. I'm imagining these on my heart clasp bracelet. I already have matching purse clips with the purple cz's in the middle, and a couple green cz openworks charms (birds of a feather and vintage allure). The charms and clips I already have are all 2-tone, which would go with the 2-tone crown/heart safety chain I'm planning to get for it.
> 
> This is the Rapunzel fluorescent murano and the Tinker Bell fluorescent murano.



Lovely choice, I'm sure they will look lovely. The sparkle Muranos are very pretty, they really pick up the silver around and shimmer, far more than I was expecting.



e_pinpin said:


> Dear ladies,
> I'm very new to pandora and the more i read this thread the more im interested in getting some old charms
> 
> Since I cant get retired charms at the store, I was wondering if you have any recommended authentic pandora charms sellers on ebay?
> 
> Also do you know how is it possible for ebay sellers to sell authentic pandora charms at a price lower than retail store?
> 
> Please recommend reputable ebay sellers for me!!
> 
> Thank you ladies



EBay is a minefield of fakes Pinpin, without any controls  there obviously are some genuine sellers but they are far outweighed by fakes of different qualities. The answer is sellers can't get them that much cheaper!!

I prefer private sellers that are selling items from their own collection but there aren't many. Definitely avoid anything that doesn't actually say Genuine Pandora, is too cheap and doesn't show a picture of the actual charm. Make sure there are hallmarks, many fakes are marked with ALE etc now but the imprint isn't usually as sharp. Check out the feedback, sadly even the feedback isn't full proof because a lot of buyers don't even realise they've bought a fake. 

Pandora offer a free in store clean. I always email sellers first asking how they know it's genuine. I let them know I always take my Pandora items into store for a free clean and their Tumbler has previously stripped or damaged fakes!!  That usually actually makes anyone that are selling fakes back off. Sadly I've still returned many items and just don't feel it's worth the hassle anymore.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Caz71 said:


> Ye originally the SA pulled out the 17cm. She thought mite be too tight. That's scary abt the bracelet wrecking if get caught. I wear it to work in the cafe. Where im making toasted sandwiches - washing dishes so prolly not ideal.
> 
> My essence is 17cm. I do wish I got the 18 as max beads I like to wear comfortably on is only 3 of them or two or 1 at most.
> 
> Ill see how I go. Can always add another bracelet in future.
> 
> Always perving on Instagram for pandora ideas... im hooked!



Yes they are so addictive but it's diverted me from handbags for awhile! 

I'm in the UK and it doesn't seem to apply to US. When I purchased my larger 20 they asked me to sign a waiver to ensure there was no comeback or return to store if it were damaged. I've seen one that got caught and the snaking unravels and ends up twice as long!  If it's loose I'd recommend caution, safer in your job to go for the smaller and as you say buy another later..................I have 19 & 20s & wear both according to how many charms on it.

Pic of damage, not mine I'm glad to say. I've seen worse!


----------



## Caz71

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes they are so addictive but it's diverted me from handbags for awhile!
> 
> I'm in the UK and it doesn't seem to apply to US. When I purchased my larger 20 they asked me to sign a waiver to ensure there was no comeback or return to store if it were damaged. I've seen one that got caught and the snaking unravels and ends up twice as long!  If it's loose I'd recommend caution, safer in your job to go for the smaller and as you say buy another later..................I have 19 & 20s & wear both according to how many charms on it.


Im in australia. The receipt gives u 14 days if sizes are wrong to exchange


----------



## Mulberrygal

Thank you all for your help. Lol it's been very time consuming but feel I've got there now and very pleased with the results. 

I'd still value your input on what looks best

First with the black cherry blossom Muranos & black faceted


----------



## iVALANI

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3324958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should i stay size 18 or swap for a 17cm



I would leave it as it is. My wrist is also 15, for me size 17 was uncomfortable when I tried it at the store.



Crystalina said:


> I agree!!!
> 
> As soon as I saw iVAlani's bracelet, I started looking online for those Muranos....but I can't find them!!!



I found my retired muranos at one jewelry store which has the Pandora franchise and often has some old and "forgotten" pieces. Pandora stores do not have them naturally. I am still not comfortable with the idea of ordering charms online from ebay and etsy though. I read too often about bad experiences so I'm cautious.



LovelyLeslie said:


> Thinking of putting my enamel adventure on hold to venture into the land of muranos instead. I'm looking into getting these as my first muranos. I'm imagining these on my heart clasp bracelet. I already have matching purse clips with the purple cz's in the middle, and a couple green cz openworks charms (birds of a feather and vintage allure). The charms and clips I already have are all 2-tone, which would go with the 2-tone crown/heart safety chain I'm planning to get for it.
> 
> This is the Rapunzel fluorescent murano and the Tinker Bell fluorescent murano.



Oh yes! They would look great together.


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you all for your help. Lol it's been very time consuming but feel I've got there now and very pleased with the results.
> 
> I'd still value your input on what looks best
> 
> First with the black cherry blossom Muranos & black faceted



I love it, it definitely needed those muranos to be perfect.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I re-arranged the charms slightly after the first attempt, to give it more balance

Now with the field of daisies, can I get away with the pink? I love pink, maybe if I just wear it if I'm wearing pink or stack it with Essence with one pale pink charm?


----------



## Mulberrygal

I also have a white sparkle murano, for a more neutral effect. I'd love another field of daisies but think it's being a bit wasteful!


----------



## Mulberrygal

and last with a faceted golden, probably my least favourite but I still like it  

Now I've just got to sort out the charms I took off. ullhair:


----------



## iVALANI

I prefer the version with the central white murano, looks super elegant. 
Field of daisies is one of my favourite muranos ever but you really don't need more than two.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> I love it, it definitely needed those muranos to be perfect.



Thank you so much for your help iVALANI     you've all made it so easy to get it right. I'm so thrilled with the results, it's just what it needed  



iVALANI said:


> I found my retired muranos at one jewelry store which has the Pandora franchise and often has some old and "forgotten" pieces. Pandora stores do not have them naturally. I am still not comfortable with the idea of ordering charms online from ebay and etsy though. I read too often about bad experiences so I'm cautious.



Your retired Muranos are fabulous, like your bracelets, so unusual. Sounds a wonderful idea to be able to buy "forgotten pieces" from a reputable jewellers. Having come to Pandora late it would be great to be able to buy retired pieces safely.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> I prefer the version with the central white murano, looks super elegant.
> Field of daisies is one of my favourite muranos ever but you really don't need more than two.



That's good to know, I won't rush off and get another now


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you so much for your help iVALANI     you've all made it so easy to get it right. I'm so thrilled with the results, it's just what it needed
> 
> Your retired Muranos are fabulous, like your bracelets, so unusual. Sounds a wonderful idea to be able to buy "forgotten pieces" from a reputable jewellers. Having come to Pandora late it would be great to be able to buy retired pieces safely.



Aw, that's very sweet of you, thanks. Glad I could help.


----------



## dinamit

iVALANI said:


> Sorry about the photo spam in advance.  Today's theme is love/spring/family, featuring my new purple spring murano. As always, I like to pair Pandora with other bracelets and today I'm wearing it with two leather ones.
> And since no one is posting pics of rings anymore, I might as well post some of mine, i.e. stack of the day.



iVALANI, so gorgeous! Pink and green are such an amazing combination - the bracelet screams Spring. Lovely.


----------



## dinamit

Caz71 said:


> Ye I had the essence tog. I prefer it alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319877
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful. Lovely together too.


----------



## dinamit

AngelaPandora said:


> This is my final result thanks to all who made their suggestions, you are amazing! Thank you!



What a truly gorgeous bracelet now; you got some great suggestions! It looks great, bet you love it.


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you all for your help. Lol it's been very time consuming but feel I've got there now and very pleased with the results.
> 
> I'd still value your input on what looks best
> 
> First with the black cherry blossom Muranos & black faceted



This, and the combo with the central White Murano, are my favourites. So good to have so many options though. Your bracelet has come alive.


----------



## Caz71

iVALANI said:


> I would leave it as it is. My wrist is also 15, for me size 17 was uncomfortable when I tried it at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> I found my retired muranos at one jewelry store which has the Pandora franchise and often has some old and "forgotten" pieces. Pandora stores do not have them naturally. I am still not comfortable with the idea of ordering charms online from ebay and etsy though. I read too often about bad experiences so I'm cautious.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! They would look great together. [emoji813]


Ye at first the SA put on 17cm but thought Id be better off an 18cm.


----------



## Caz71

Do the essence and normal bracelets run the same sizes. Eg Essence in 17cm is same length as other bracelets size 17


----------



## mrspadberg

Caz71 said:


> Do the essence and normal bracelets run the same sizes. Eg Essence in 17cm is same length as other bracelets size 17


Yes they are, mine are precisely the same length &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Mulberrygal

So now We've :giggles: got my two tone right. I've still gave the dilemma of what to do with the charms I took off. I definitely need your expert advice again to put it together. 

I love AngelaPanora's idea of a "love Paris" bracelet, I've also got the Colosseum & Gondola, they were all very special weekends to celebrate milestones. 

I've tried them all together in the centre


----------



## Mulberrygal

Or maybe spread them out?


----------



## Mulberrygal

I love the heart in the centre best, perhaps spread them out more and buy another travel charm for the other side plus another charm?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Or just stick with the Eiffel Tower & little hearts, which looks lovely  but then I don't know what to do with my other special charms. They are very significant and represent my 25.30,35 so I would love to keep them all together. 

..................help. I'm not adverse to buying another two or three charms or buying different clips and once again I feel I'd like more colour. 

The idea was to put this combo on my oxidised gold clasp bracelet when it comes back from Pandora and I also have the oxidised two tone safety chain for it.


----------



## Caz71

luv to add these too
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 does anyone have this castle and pink saphire heart? Cheers


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> Or maybe spread them out?





Mulberrygal said:


> I love the heart in the centre best, perhaps spread them out more and buy another travel charm for the other side plus another charm?



I would definitely spread them out if I were you. I think that, if grouped too close together, pendant charms sort of get lost in one another and can't really stand out. And no more than 3 or 4 on one bracelet. Although I did see once a picture of a bracelet where every second charm was a pendant   and spread out on a flat surface, the bracelet looked surprisingly cool. But if I had to wear it like that it would probably drive me crazy. 

Since you prefer the option where the heart is in the middle, keep it that way and then wait for another special trip to get another travel charm to fill in that empty space on the right. Make it your travel bracelet... but then you have to be patient and wear it like this for a while.



dinamit said:


> iVALANI, so gorgeous! Pink and green are such an amazing combination - the bracelet screams Spring. Lovely.



Hey dinamit, long time no see.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> I would definitely spread them out if I were you. I think that, if grouped too close together, pendant charms sort of get lost in one another and can't really stand out. And no more than 3 or 4 on one bracelet. Although I did see once a picture of a bracelet where every second charm was a pendant   and spread out on a flat surface, the bracelet looked surprisingly cool. But if I had to wear it like that it would probably drive me crazy.
> 
> Since you prefer the option where the heart is in the middle, keep it that way and then wait for another special trip to get another travel charm to fill in that empty space on the right. Make it your travel bracelet... but then you have to be patient and wear it like this for a while.



Thanks again, I must admit when I tried it on they did just bunch up and even when spread out the dangles do irritate me quite a bit  I like the idea of pendants but surprised how they bug me

I will try wearing it as it is, lop sided :giggles: and see how I get on but I'm not sure how patient I can be  I'm not feeling love for it 

Maybe I'll start looking at city break brochures.


----------



## KTEM88

I thought I'd post the picture of where I've got my bracelet to after purchasing yet another charm this past week. After all of your advice and feedback over which pendant or clips to get, I ended up going with a new Murano &#128541;

I did a lot of humming and hawing while in the store trying to decide what to get, but I had to accept that getting 2 of the 'love' heart clips that day was just not in the budget. And I didn't love any of the pendants in person as much as I thought I would.  I think the amount of colour on my bracelet looks much more balanced now. 

Also realized after purchasing the new Murano, that I really only have space for like three new pieces on this 
bracelet before I would consider it full! How bittersweet it is filling these pretties up &#128513;


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> So now We've :giggles: got my two tone right. I've still gave the dilemma of what to do with the charms I took off. I definitely need your expert advice again to put it together.
> 
> I love AngelaPanora's idea of a "love Paris" bracelet, I've also got the Colosseum & Gondola, they were all very special weekends to celebrate milestones.
> 
> I've tried them all together in the centre



I do like it like this for now, but love the idea of a travel bracelet and as you add charms to it, you could rearrange them to spread out the dangles and have some symmetry at all times as you fill it up.


----------



## rose10

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3326242
> View attachment 3326243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luv to add these too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone have this castle and pink saphire heart? Cheers



I have the castle on my bracelet, on page 148. It's a lovely charm, a little bigger than most charms, has details on every side a cute crown with pink cz at he bottom. I don't have my bracelet handy, else would have clicked more pics for you.


----------



## Caz71

rose10 said:


> I have the castle on my bracelet, on page 148. It's a lovely charm, a little bigger than most charms, has details on every side a cute crown with pink cz at he bottom. I don't have my bracelet handy, else would have clicked more pics for you.


Oh cant find . Ill see it eventually somewhere. Thank u


----------



## ScottyGal

Just ordered 4 pave spacers to go with my 3 bead green pave bangle.  I need to make a start on filling it!


----------



## dinamit

I returned to work in mid Jan after a year on maternity leave, and have had no time to contribute to this thread, apart from a quick glance in my inbox. Wow, it is bombing along! So many gorgeous new creations and new members.

My Pandora collection has reached a bit of a stalemate (children and childcare sucking up all my time, money and love at the moment , apart from a couple of new Essence beads which I had to have...The violet blue of the new Spirituality bead mesmerised me, and I was really taken by the Compassion bead too; it's the silver, slightly Moorish in design one.

Hope you enjoy the pics of my daily Essence combo; so easy and pretty to wear for everday, and so lightweight.


----------



## dinamit

A few more pics. I tried to post four at once, but the upload didn't like it - perhaps they are too big, so apologies for thread jacking.


----------



## dinamit

3 out of 4


----------



## dinamit

And the last...

Five beads on each bracelet.

I used to have, and misplaced, the now retired 'energy' bead. I could really do with the suggestiveness of it now, lol!


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> Or maybe spread them out?



For me, this is the most aesthetically pleasing combination, but I understand that you might wish to give certain charms more prominence over others.


----------



## Caz71

dinamit said:


> I returned to work in mid Jan after a year on maternity leave, and have had no time to contribute to this thread, apart from a quick glance in my inbox. Wow, it is bombing along! So many gorgeous new creations and new members.
> 
> My Pandora collection has reached a bit of a stalemate (children and childcare sucking up all my time, money and love at the moment , apart from a couple of new Essence beads which I had to have...The violet blue of the new Spirituality bead mesmerised me, and I was really taken by the Compassion bead too; it's the silver, slightly Moorish in design one.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pics of my daily Essence combo; so easy and pretty to wear for everday, and so lightweight.


Luv that new blue bead on yr essence


----------



## Caz71

When I purchased this bracelet  the SA also put on two stopper clips but I didn't need the stoppers as this bracelet has those raised bits. So the bead wont move around. Im thinking to exchange those stoppers for a 2nd charm!


----------



## Caz71

the bracelet


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> Or maybe spread them out?





Caz71 said:


> Luv that new blue bead on yr essence



Thanks Caz! Yeah, the blue is the star of the show


----------



## dinamit

Caz71 said:


> When I purchased this bracelet  the SA also put on two stopper clips but I didn't need the stoppers as this bracelet has those raised bits. So the bead wont move around. Im thinking to exchange those stoppers for a 2nd charm!



Do you mean clips? If so, they should be clipped on to the threaded bits to separate the bracelet into three sections.


----------



## Caz71

see the pandora stopper. Dont need it .


----------



## Caz71

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3326694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bracelet


You can see the bit where she put the clips yeah i call them stoppers. I took the clips off and my heart key didnt slide off . I have to unscrew motion to take the heart off. So i thought waste of money. I can still exchange have 14 day grace period


----------



## iVALANI

dinamit said:


> I returned to work in mid Jan after a year on maternity leave, and have had no time to contribute to this thread, apart from a quick glance in my inbox. Wow, it is bombing along! So many gorgeous new creations and new members.
> 
> My Pandora collection has reached a bit of a stalemate (children and childcare sucking up all my time, money and love at the moment , apart from a couple of new Essence beads which I had to have...The violet blue of the new Spirituality bead mesmerised me, and I was really taken by the Compassion bead too; it's the silver, slightly Moorish in design one.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pics of my daily Essence combo; so easy and pretty to wear for everday, and so lightweight.



Your Essence bracelets look lovely, and so elegant. I'm still resisting Essence... don't know how long I'll be able to though. 



Caz71 said:


> You can see the bit where she put the clips yeah i call them stoppers. I took the clips off and my heart key didnt slide off . I have to unscrew motion to take the heart off. So i thought waste of money. I can still exchange have 14 day grace period



I think that every threaded bracelet absolutely needs to have clips, to divide the bracelet into sections and to stop the charms from getting stuck on the threaded bits. Honestly, if I were starting a bracelet right now, I would first buy some clips and then charms, not the other way around.


----------



## Crystalina

Ok so I'm really struggling with what to do with my two bracelets.

One is full and the other I just bought during the free bracelet promo. It's new and has just two clips, one charm and a pave clasp.

I don't like wearing the two bracelets together. It's clanky and makes noise. It also looks too busy, even though only one is full.

I thought about moving charms from one bracelet to the other to distribute the charms equally. However, my original bracelet has stretched out a bit and is the perfect size with all the charms on, not to mention I like it just the way it is.

However, I feel bad wearing only one bracelet over the other....I want them both!  My new bracelet is just so bare to wear alone.

What should I do? I hate having two and having to pick one over the other!


----------



## KTEM88

Crystalina said:


> Ok so I'm really struggling with what to do with my two bracelets.
> 
> One is full and the other I just bought during the free bracelet promo. It's new and has just two clips, one charm and a pave clasp.
> 
> I don't like wearing the two bracelets together. It's clanky and makes noise. It also looks too busy, even though only one is full.
> 
> I thought about moving charms from one bracelet to the other to distribute the charms equally. However, my original bracelet has stretched out a bit and is the perfect size with all the charms on, not to mention I like it just the way it is.
> 
> However, I feel bad wearing only one bracelet over the other....I want them both!  My new bracelet is just so bare to wear alone.
> 
> What should I do? I hate having two and having to pick one over the other!


 

I'm kind of in the same boat as you regarding having two bracelets and not being sure how to wear them both. I hear you about wanting to be able to enjoy both of them, but feeling like the new one is too bare but also not wanting to remove any of the charms off of your older one. After giving it a lot of thought, I think the only option is to just start buying more Pandora charms so you can even them out &#128516;


----------



## Mulberrygal

KTEM88 said:


> I thought I'd post the picture of where I've got my bracelet to after purchasing yet another charm this past week. After all of your advice and feedback over which pendant or clips to get, I ended up going with a new Murano &#55357;&#56861;
> 
> I did a lot of humming and hawing while in the store trying to decide what to get, but I had to accept that getting 2 of the 'love' heart clips that day was just not in the budget. And I didn't love any of the pendants in person as much as I thought I would.  I think the amount of colour on my bracelet looks much more balanced now.
> 
> Also realized after purchasing the new Murano, that I really only have space for like three new pieces on this
> bracelet before I would consider it full! How bittersweet it is filling these pretties up &#55357;&#56833;



Very beautiful, the blue murano looks gorgeous. 



dinamit said:


> I returned to work in mid Jan after a year on maternity leave, and have had no time to contribute to this thread, apart from a quick glance in my inbox. Wow, it is bombing along! So many gorgeous new creations and new members.
> 
> My Pandora collection has reached a bit of a stalemate (children and childcare sucking up all my time, money and love at the moment , apart from a couple of new Essence beads which I had to have...The violet blue of the new Spirituality bead mesmerised me, and I was really taken by the Compassion bead too; it's the silver, slightly Moorish in design one.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pics of my daily Essence combo; so easy and pretty to wear for everday, and so lightweight.



The two different Essence bracelets look so elegant together. The violet blue charm is absolutely stunning. I love how the charms stay put and evenly placed.  I have the snake one but am really falling in love with the beaded version when I see everyone's pics. 

Bless, I love your description of Motherhood, so appropriate, "sucking time, money & love" It's a very precious but exhausting time, they are worth it  Totally get that Pandora was put on hold but sure it will come again 




dinamit said:


> For me, this is the most aesthetically pleasing combination, but I understand that you might wish to give certain charms more prominence over others.



The problem with spacing them like this is the two each side of the clips just fall to the bottom  it's definitely not ideal, I just end up with a gap each side and can't see the charms beneath.  I don't want the bracelet full but can't get it right. The rings aren't hollow so I can't add silicone clips to keep them in place. 

I'm tempted to try the  threadless bracelet and space a few clips about, although that sort of defeats the object as I want to make use of existing charms and bracelet.


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> Ok so I'm really struggling with what to do with my two bracelets.
> 
> One is full and the other I just bought during the free bracelet promo. It's new and has just two clips, one charm and a pave clasp.
> 
> I don't like wearing the two bracelets together. It's clanky and makes noise. It also looks too busy, even though only one is full.
> 
> I thought about moving charms from one bracelet to the other to distribute the charms equally. However, my original bracelet has stretched out a bit and is the perfect size with all the charms on, not to mention I like it just the way it is.
> 
> However, I feel bad wearing only one bracelet over the other....I want them both!  My new bracelet is just so bare to wear alone.
> 
> What should I do? I hate having two and having to pick one over the other!



When I started with Pandora, my original plan was to have just one bracelet which I would fill up with meaningful charms, some nice muranos, etc. and which would then stay put as it is. Needless to say, that plan was abandoned pretty soon. :giggles:
I used to feel bad thinking about the charms left in the box but that's stupid. Jewelry should be a source of joy and satisfaction not stress, am I right...? 
Then I decided to start playing with my bracelet every day and now I just try to rotate my charms as equally as possible while I always keep a couple of favourite charms on, regardless of the rest of the combination. That't the only way really if you have a lot of charms and don't want to wear more than one bracelet at the time (I don't like that either, I agree with you re. wearing multiple bracelets).


----------



## Caz71

this is my old Lovelinks petite. It has stretched so much compared to the new Pandora.  Do you think the Pandora would eventually stretch like the lovelinks. I really love how the Pandora is stiff . Will the Pandora stretch and go soft like my Lovelinks. I dont wear the Lovelinks anymore... Its so big I can fit it thru my hand. Hence why I want to change my new Pandora to 17cm one . Im planning to go on saturday.


----------



## agpthng

I love the free bangle I got with the recent promotion, but don't like that my charm and spacers get stuck near the clasp.


----------



## Crystalina

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3327016
> View attachment 3327017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my old Lovelinks petite. It has stretched so much compared to the new Pandora.  Do you think the Pandora would eventually stretch like the lovelinks. I really love how the Pandora is stiff . Will the Pandora stretch and go soft like my Lovelinks. I dont wear the Lovelinks anymore... Its so big I can fit it thru my hand. Hence why I want to change my new Pandora to 17cm one . Im planning to go on saturday.




Hi Caz,

I have two bracelets. One is brand new, as in a couple weeks old, and the other is about 10 months old and full of charms (16 of them!).

They were both the same size at purchase, but the one full of charms has indeed stretched. Not a ton, but it definitely looks linger now.

It's normal for the bracelet to stretch a bit as you wear it. I think how you style of matters too. I like Muranos....they are larger and having three of them on my bracelet also means that I like the size big enough to accommodate for them!


----------



## tinkerella

Hi' I just came across a video on YouTube from a hong Kong youtuber and she showed how she actually combined two essence bracelets together into one long bracelet. She then wears it like how you would the double leather wrap bracelet from the moments collection. 

What do you think of that idea? I think it layers beautifully and ensures that both bracelets will move together as one piece. But do you think that is advisable? Will it damage the bracelet?


----------



## tinkerella

Here's a photo to illustrate. Apologies for the lousy quality I took it off my computer screen..


----------



## Crystalina

Since I got my new bracelet during the free bracelet promo, I realize how much my original bracelet (with 16 charms) has stretched. 

My question for you ladies with FULL BRACELETS....

Can you fit two fingers under your full bracelet? 

I can and it seems like maybe that's too much!

It sits well beyond my wrist bone as pictured below:


----------



## iVALANI

tinkerella said:


> Hi' I just came across a video on YouTube from a hong Kong youtuber and she showed how she actually combined two essence bracelets together into one long bracelet. She then wears it like how you would the double leather wrap bracelet from the moments collection.
> 
> What do you think of that idea? I think it layers beautifully and ensures that both bracelets will move together as one piece. But do you think that is advisable? Will it damage the bracelet?



I wear my two moments bracelets like that sometimes. I don't see how that can damage them.



Crystalina said:


> Since I got my new bracelet during the free bracelet promo, I realize how much my original bracelet (with 16 charms) has stretched.
> 
> My question for you ladies with FULL BRACELETS....
> 
> Can you fit two fingers under your full bracelet?
> 
> I can and it seems like maybe that's too much!
> 
> It sits well beyond my wrist bone as pictured below:
> 
> View attachment 3327562
> View attachment 3327563



Yes, two fingers easily but I prefer it that way. I like my bracelets to move freely below my wrist. With the one that is a size smaller (18 in my case), I can never wear it full and even half full, it is very tight around the wrist and I can't stand anything that squeezes or restricts me in any way.
So for me the only way to have a full bracelet was to get a bigger size (19), which I did.


----------



## Mulberrygal

agpthng said:


> I love the free bangle I got with the recent promotion, but don't like that my charm and spacers get stuck near the clasp.



A safety chain will stop that or better still add a couple of clips, then the charms will stay in between the clips.


----------



## agpthng

The clips slide too.


----------



## Caz71

not these clips


----------



## agpthng

Which ones are they?  What are they called?


----------



## iVALANI

Those are the new clips, with rubber underneath so that they stay put wherever you place them.
They are called shining elegance clips.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> Those are the new clips, with rubber underneath so that they stay put wherever you place them.
> They are called shining elegance clips.





agpthng said:


> The clips slide too.



Even the old style ones with the Pandora black silicone clips underneath?

I use them under mine and find they stay put


----------



## Caz71

http://m.pandora.net/en-au/explore/products/charms/791817cz


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> Even the old style ones with the Pandora black silicone clips underneath?
> 
> I use them under mine and find they stay put



Exactly... she can use the regular clips with rubber stoppers underneath too.


----------



## agpthng

Mulberrygal said:


> Even the old style ones with the Pandora black silicone clips underneath?
> 
> I use them under mine and find they stay put



None of the clips I have have the rubber inserts in them.


----------



## Crystalina

agpthng said:


> None of the clips I have have the rubber inserts in them.




You have to ask for the rubber stoppers at the store.


----------



## iVALANI

agpthng said:


> None of the clips I have have the rubber inserts in them.



Just to avoid any confusion. You can either place the rubber stoppers (which you ask for at the store) under your existing clips to prevent them from moving. Or, you can buy the new clips which came out with the spring collection and they already have the rubber within them.


----------



## agpthng

Thanks that does help I just got 2 new ones and it didn't have the rubber inside, sphere.


----------



## iVALANI

There are only three kinds of those clips for the time being, the ones on the link Caz left above. It's a new concept they're trying out evidently.


----------



## Mulberrygal

agpthng said:


> None of the clips I have have the rubber inserts in them.





agpthng said:


> Thanks that does help I just got 2 new ones and it didn't have the rubber inside, sphere.






iVALANI said:


> Just to avoid any confusion. You can either place the rubber stoppers (which you ask for at the store) under your existing clips to prevent them from moving. Or, you can buy the new clips which came out with the spring collection and they already have the rubber within them.




I think that explains it well, for me there's not enough selection in the new ones and I would prefer the ordinary clips. 

The original rubber clips look like this and simply fit under your clip, you can get them free in store. They will fit under all the old style clips and stop them moving on a bangle or leather bracelet. Agpthng you just need to pop into store and ask for a couple. My clips don't move at all with these underneath and the beauty is you can use your existing clips, no need for new ones.


----------



## dinamit

tinkerella said:


> Hi' I just came across a video on YouTube from a hong Kong youtuber and she showed how she actually combined two essence bracelets together into one long bracelet. She then wears it like how you would the double leather wrap bracelet from the moments collection.
> 
> What do you think of that idea? I think it layers beautifully and ensures that both bracelets will move together as one piece. But do you think that is advisable? Will it damage the bracelet?



I tried it with my bracelets and it looks nice, more or less the same as when I just layer them, only they cross over. I have seen Pandora SAs link up bracelets in this way to create necklaces, so I don't see how it would harm.


----------



## xoelle

I received my Pandora First Dance charm and OHM charm yesterday! So happy with both. The skull charm is so smooth at the top that I had to blur out a clear reflection of me. Lol.

First Dance is bulkier than I imagined, and the skull is a bit smaller than I anticipated. I love how the skull is small and more discreet though.


----------



## tinkerella

dinamit said:


> I tried it with my bracelets and it looks nice, more or less the same as when I just layer them, only they cross over. I have seen Pandora SAs link up bracelets in this way to create necklaces, so I don't see how it would harm.




Yay that's great to know! I am always a little paranoid about distribution of weight of the charms on the bracelets and was worried combining them could potentially harm the bracelets. 
Now I am thinking I should get both the smooth classic snake chain and the beaded bracelets because I love how they look when layered especially with the crossover.


----------



## iVALANI

LovelyLeslie said:


> I received my Pandora First Dance charm and OHM charm yesterday! So happy with both. The skull charm is so smooth at the top that I had to blur out a clear reflection of me. Lol.
> 
> First Dance is bulkier than I imagined, and the skull is a bit smaller than I anticipated. I love how the skull is small and more discreet though.



Oh, I love the skull so much! 
So ohm charms can fit onto Pandora bracelets, that's good to know.


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> Oh, I love the skull so much!
> So ohm charms can fit onto Pandora bracelets, that's good to know.


At first I was surprised by how small he was, but in the end I think I prefer it this way! I'm starting to like OHM for more darker themed beads. He's my first OHM so I don't know if they all run small compared to Pandora. But I did research them and make sure that they definitely fit onto Pandora bracelets perfectly.


----------



## iVALANI

Doesn't matter if it's small, you can always place it among other smallish charms so it doesn't get lost.  Ohm charms are so edgy and unique, I really like them. Pity you can only buy them in like 3 countries in Europe. 

I'm planning to go to the Pandora store tomorrow, time to pick up my new clips from the spring collection.


----------



## Crystalina

I am really unhappy with how much my moments bracelet has stretched!  

I'm thinking of replacing my stretched out moments bracelet with a bangle instead.

Also, I have a question regarding my new moments bracelet. If I quit wearing moments bracelets with full charms (and instead only wear it half full in a regular basis), do you think it will stretch less than my bracelet full of charms did?

Or are all moments bracelets doomed to significant stretching no matter what???&#129300;


----------



## amy_maro

Hi ladies! I am new to pandora.. well not new but I just got my first bracelet about a month ago. I got a starter bracelet with clips and a charm for free! But that was just good luck and I was going to get one from my husband for my birthday. 
Anyhoo, sorry if this has been covered before but I'd like to know, what is your opinion on which way around to have your charms facing? Toward you or away from you??


----------



## xoelle

@iVALANI - I saw the Blooming Dahlia clips today. They are sooo dreamy!

@Crystalina - My only Moments bracelet full of charms that hasn't stretched is the one I barely wear. Not sure if that helps.

@amy_maro - I wear my charms facing me, so I can admire them.


----------



## xoelle

So the Disney muranos I was looking at didn't work out in person. Rapunzel's purple wasn't as vibrant as Tink's green. Instead, I bought the other style of charms I was looking into. Enamels! And the pretty floral padlock you all have. Sadly, Disneyland's store isn't a full-blown Pandora store as I originally thought, so they didn't have the new 2-tone safety chain I wanted. 

Edit: I now own all of the Disneyland diamond celebration Pandora charms. I thought the 2015 complemented the final diamond celebration charm I got today nicely. The 2016 charm still looked blehhhhh to me.


----------



## xoelle

Sorry for the multiple posts. I'm going to put the 2 blue enamels on my blue Disney bracelet. I'm also going to remove the pavé Mickey and Minnie clips and put those on my Mickey and Minnie themed Disney bracelet.

I also decided I like how the orchid enamel looks better on my heart clasp bracelet than on my neck. The floral padlock was what I had in mind for that bracelet's centerpiece, but I now like the orchid in the middle.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Crystalina said:


> Ok so I'm really struggling with what to do with my two bracelets.
> 
> One is full and the other I just bought during the free bracelet promo. It's new and has just two clips, one charm and a pave clasp.
> 
> I don't like wearing the two bracelets together. It's clanky and makes noise. It also looks too busy, even though only one is full.
> 
> I thought about moving charms from one bracelet to the other to distribute the charms equally. However, my original bracelet has stretched out a bit and is the perfect size with all the charms on, not to mention I like it just the way it is.
> 
> However, I feel bad wearing only one bracelet over the other....I want them both!  My new bracelet is just so bare to wear alone.
> 
> What should I do? I hate having two and having to pick one over the other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326710
> View attachment 3326711
> View attachment 3326712
> View attachment 3326713



Try to move the other clip closer that its original place using rubber stopper under it. Your other bracelet will not look so empty anymore and you can still wear it with your other one. As the other one is a bit looser, they stack together even better as the other one will stay a bit higher.

I swap and rotate my charm all the time, but I mostly wear one bracelet at the time. I only wear two bracelets if the other one in leather one. 

As I have 2 colour schemes, It is mostly easy to choose which one to wear based on the colour of my close. I usually have some blue charms on my one and some pink muranos on my other bracelet and in the hurry I can choose the combo that I already have on the bracelet with just a few charms. The silver and two- tone charms get the rotation. I have only 3 pink glass charms so my pink bracelet is about 5/6 full if I put all my other charms on it.

I can fit my 2 fingers only tightly between my full brakelet so I consider it a one-finger fit. My bracelets have not streched, but I havent had them full for a long time yet.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> So now We've :giggles: got my two tone right. I've still gave the dilemma of what to do with the charms I took off. I definitely need your expert advice again to put it together.
> 
> I love AngelaPanora's idea of a "love Paris" bracelet, I've also got the Colosseum & Gondola, they were all very special weekends to celebrate milestones.
> 
> I've tried them all together in the centre



I would leave only Eiffel dangle and try other teo on your blue bracelet, which has right amount of space for them. They are big dangles so 1 or two on opposite sides would be my preference. You can still go back to this one if you do not like it.

And I love your two-tone with white murano in the middle so shick. With the yellow one - it is more unique combination so keep the picture in your mind for the days when you want your Pandora to stand out more. With blue dress for example. I bet it would look gorgeous.


----------



## AngelaPandora

LovelyLeslie said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts. I'm going to put the 2 blue enamels on my blue Disney bracelet. I'm also going to remove the pavé Mickey and Minnie clips and put those on my Mickey and Minnie themed Disney bracelet.
> 
> I also decided I like how the orchid enamel looks better on my heart clasp bracelet than on my neck. The floral padlock was what I had in mind for that bracelet's centerpiece, but I now like the orchid in the middle.



I love the combinations. The enamel ones look a dark violet/lilac? If so that it is one of my favourite colours - the other one is fucsia like the orchid charm- so I adore your new charms and there is no way on earth that I would not wear them together - as it is my most favoutite combination (I use it in my wardrobe and even my business cards)

But yeah.... Sorry that is your bracelet, not mine 
Although I could get the orchid I guess - never caoght my eye in the store though...., I am not going to Disney in near future.


----------



## Crystalina

AngelaPandora said:


> Try to move the other clip closer that its original place using rubber stopper under it. Your other bracelet will not look so empty anymore and you can still wear it with your other one. As the other one is a bit looser, they stack together even better as the other one will stay a bit higher.
> 
> 
> 
> I swap and rotate my charm all the time, but I mostly wear one bracelet at the time. I only wear two bracelets if the other one in leather one.
> 
> 
> 
> As I have 2 colour schemes, It is mostly easy to choose which one to wear based on the colour of my close. I usually have some blue charms on my one and some pink muranos on my other bracelet and in the hurry I can choose the combo that I already have on the bracelet with just a few charms. The silver and two- tone charms get the rotation. I have only 3 pink glass charms so my pink bracelet is about 5/6 full if I put all my other charms on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I can fit my 2 fingers only tightly between my full brakelet so I consider it a one-finger fit. My bracelets have not streched, but I havent had them full for a long time yet.




Great suggestions, thank you so much!

Also, do you ever wear your clips like charms. I have five clips now and love them all, so I'm considering putting them throughout the bracelet.


----------



## xoelle

AngelaPandora said:


> I love the combinations. The enamel ones look a dark violet/lilac? If so that it is one of my favourite colours - the other one is fucsia like the orchid charm- so I adore your new charms and there is no way on earth that I would not wear them together - as it is my most favoutite combination (I use it in my wardrobe and even my business cards)
> 
> But yeah.... Sorry that is your bracelet, not mine
> Although I could get the orchid I guess - never caoght my eye in the store though...., I am not going to Disney in near future.


Here are the stock photos of my blue Disney charms. They look more true to color than my camera phone and bad lighting. Sorry about that. I actually wanted the 2016 charm, but that one was the one that looked like a dark violet color, even though it's advertised as a dark "blue." I didn't get that since it didn't match with the other blues. I guess the 2015 charm flows with the others, since Disneyland's anniversary was that year. Actually, the more I look at the new blue enamels I bought, they do look nice surrounding the orchid too.

Not trying to be an enabler, but at least you can still get the orchid dangle outside of Disney, since that one is just a regular Pandora charm. I never noticed or cared for it myself until I saw it on tPF.


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> I am really unhappy with how much my moments bracelet has stretched!
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing my stretched out moments bracelet with a bangle instead.
> 
> Also, I have a question regarding my new moments bracelet. If I quit wearing moments bracelets with full charms (and instead only wear it half full in a regular basis), do you think it will stretch less than my bracelet full of charms did?
> 
> Or are all moments bracelets doomed to significant stretching no matter what???&#55358;&#56596;



But can you do that, can you replace the bracelet just because of stretching? Even at the store they tell you to expect the bracelet to become looser and to stretch. 



amy_maro said:


> Hi ladies! I am new to pandora.. well not new but I just got my first bracelet about a month ago. I got a starter bracelet with clips and a charm for free! But that was just good luck and I was going to get one from my husband for my birthday.
> Anyhoo, sorry if this has been covered before but I'd like to know, what is your opinion on which way around to have your charms facing? Toward you or away from you??



I wear them facing away from me usually.



LovelyLeslie said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts. I'm going to put the 2 blue enamels on my blue Disney bracelet. I'm also going to remove the pavé Mickey and Minnie clips and put those on my Mickey and Minnie themed Disney bracelet.
> 
> I also decided I like how the orchid enamel looks better on my heart clasp bracelet than on my neck. The floral padlock was what I had in mind for that bracelet's centerpiece, but I now like the orchid in the middle.



Oh you got the orchid! And the heart locket. I have them both, love them. 



Crystalina said:


> Great suggestions, thank you so much!
> 
> Also, do you ever wear your clips like charms. I have five clips now and love them all, so I'm considering putting them throughout the bracelet.



Yes, I wear clips like charms all the time.

* Angela, another vote for the orchid charm, it is just so cool and vibrant, it brings the bracelet to life.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Crystalina said:


> Great suggestions, thank you so much!
> 
> Also, do you ever wear your clips like charms. I have five clips now and love them all, so I'm considering putting them throughout the bracelet.



I only have 4 clips and love only 3 of them. The fourth is just there - therefore no. The clips I love are the twirl clips - I have them with pink, blue and white stones, therefore my options to put them all on at the same time are limited (I separate my blue and pink charms and never wear them together)


----------



## AngelaPandora

LovelyLeslie said:


> Here are the stock photos of my blue Disney charms. They look more true to color than my camera phone and bad lighting. Sorry about that. I actually wanted the 2016 charm, but that one was the one that looked like a dark violet color, even though it's advertised as a dark "blue." I didn't get that since it didn't match with the other blues. I guess the 2015 charm flows with the others, since Disneyland's anniversary was that year. Actually, the more I look at the new blue enamels I bought, they do look nice surrounding the orchid too.
> 
> Not trying to be an enabler, but at least you can still get the orchid dangle outside of Disney, since that one is just a regular Pandora charm. I never noticed or cared for it myself until I saw it on tPF.


 Good to know about that 2016 charm. Thank you!


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> Doesn't matter if it's small, you can always place it among other smallish charms so it doesn't get lost.  Ohm charms are so edgy and unique, I really like them. Pity you can only buy them in like 3 countries in Europe.
> 
> I'm planning to go to the Pandora store tomorrow, time to pick up my new clips from the spring collection.



Oh they are lovely, can you post pics on the bracelet when you have them?

Did you get the Cosmic clip. I went to have a look in store and it's so lovely.



Crystalina said:


> I am really unhappy with how much my moments bracelet has stretched!
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing my stretched out moments bracelet with a bangle instead.
> 
> Also, I have a question regarding my new moments bracelet. If I quit wearing moments bracelets with full charms (and instead only wear it half full in a regular basis), do you think it will stretch less than my bracelet full of charms did?
> 
> Or are all moments bracelets doomed to significant stretching no matter what???&#55358;&#56596;



Oh how long did it take to stretch? Did you wear it full from the start?

I seem to be between two sizes and my smaller one hasn't stretched, yet the next one up is too big unless full. 

I've been trying to stretch mine as I find a 19 too tight with more than a few charms on. I tried filling it to see if it would stretch quicker but it was unbearable, I even left it on overnight for awhile but it's still the same. I had to buy a 20 which is the only way I can wear more charms but anything less than full it's too loose.


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh they are lovely, can you post pics on the bracelet when you have them?
> 
> Did you get the Cosmic clip. I went to have a look in store and it's so lovely.
> 
> Oh how long did it take to stretch? Did you wear it full from the start?
> 
> I seem to be between two sizes and my smaller one hasn't stretched, yet the next one up is too big unless full.
> 
> I've been trying to stretch mine as I find a 19 too tight with more than a few charms on. I tried filling it to see if it would stretch quicker but it was unbearable, I even left it on overnight for awhile but it's still the same. I had to buy a 20 which is the only way I can wear more charms but anything less than full it's too loose.



I'll post pics of course, I'm going to the store today, can't wait. I haven't got the cosmic clip yet it'll have to wait a bit because I want to have these two spring clips first. 

You and I have the exact same problem re. bracelets and I totally know what you mean. Size which I'm supposed to wear (as per Pandora's recommendation) is uncomfortable and my bigger bracelet drops 2 cm below the wrist bone, even when it's full.


----------



## Caz71

Crystalina said:


> I am really unhappy with how much my moments bracelet has stretched!
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing my stretched out moments bracelet with a bangle instead.
> 
> Also, I have a question regarding my new moments bracelet. If I quit wearing moments bracelets with full charms (and instead only wear it half full in a regular basis), do you think it will stretch less than my bracelet full of charms did?
> 
> Or are all moments bracelets doomed to significant stretching no matter what???&#129300;


Ah all the more reason why I want to swap 18cm for 17cm. Its new.


----------



## Caz71

I luv the new Pandora perfume bottle.  Cute


----------



## Caz71




----------



## AngelaPandora

I felt that my 19 cm was too big and changed for 18 cm after about a week. Luckily never regretted that decision. My 18 cm still has a tight fit room for 2 fingers when it is full. But I can not fit more than 3 muranos on it.


----------



## iVALANI

They should really introduce half sizes... I know so many people who are either not happy with their size or who have had to change bracelets for a smaller/bigger one.


----------



## Caz71

AngelaPandora said:


> I felt that my 19 cm was too big and changed for 18 cm after about a week. Luckily never regretted that decision. My 18 cm still has a tight fit room for 2 fingers when it is full. But I can not fit more than 3 muranos on it.


Ye i can fit like 4 fingers. Hmmm not many charms then yeah?


----------



## Caz71

iVALANI said:


> They should really introduce half sizes... I know so many people who are either not happy with their size or who have had to change bracelets for a smaller/bigger one.


Amen.


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> But can you do that, can you replace the bracelet just because of stretching? Even at the store they tell you to expect the bracelet to become looser and to stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear them facing away from me usually.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you got the orchid! And the heart locket. I have them both, love them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I wear clips like charms all the time.
> 
> * Angela, another vote for the orchid charm, it is just so cool and vibrant, it brings the bracelet to life.




Hi iValani! Thanks for your reply. 

I wouldn't actually replace it. I would just start transferring my charms to my new bracelet from the promo and quit using the old one.


----------



## Crystalina

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh they are lovely, can you post pics on the bracelet when you have them?
> 
> Did you get the Cosmic clip. I went to have a look in store and it's so lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how long did it take to stretch? Did you wear it full from the start?
> 
> I seem to be between two sizes and my smaller one hasn't stretched, yet the next one up is too big unless full.
> 
> I've been trying to stretch mine as I find a 19 too tight with more than a few charms on. I tried filling it to see if it would stretch quicker but it was unbearable, I even left it on overnight for awhile but it's still the same. I had to buy a 20 which is the only way I can wear more charms but anything less than full it's too loose.




Hi Mulberry gal. 

I have had my original bracelet for exactly 10 months. It's the 19 size and used to feel perfect until it was full of charms, which really has only been the last 4 months. 

This is why I'm thinking of not filling my new bracelet and just switching out charm combos occasionally to be just half full.

But I'm wondering if that will still make the new bracelet stretch anyway? Hmmmm....


----------



## iVALANI

The weight of the charms is what stretches the bracelet, as I understand. So it's logical to assume that it won't stretch all that much if it's not full all the time.


----------



## mrskolar09

LovelyLeslie said:


> I thought it looked cute until I saw the look on Fauna's face. She looked a bit terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> Same with the Alice in Wonderland openworks charm. Alice's face looked too realistic for me. I think I'd prefer it if she looked more cute/cartoon'y.




Thanks!  That's what I kind of figured it was going to be.  Oh well, it'll give me more money for other charms, I suppose [emoji3]


----------



## Mulberrygal

Crystalina said:


> Hi iValani! Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I wouldn't actually replace it. I would just start transferring my charms to my new bracelet from the promo and quit using the old one.



That seems so unfair, did Pandora recommend that size? 



Crystalina said:


> Hi Mulberry gal.
> 
> I have had my original bracelet for exactly 10 months. It's the 19 size and used to feel perfect until it was full of charms, which really has only been the last 4 months.
> 
> This is why I'm thinking of not filling my new bracelet and just switching out charm combos occasionally to be just half full.
> 
> But I'm wondering if that will still make the new bracelet stretch anyway? Hmmmm....



That's not good, you wouldn't have thought it would stretch that quickly. Do you wear it every day? I'd be really interested to know what it measures now. It seem 1/2 to 1cm makes an enormous amount of difference. 

It's definitely put me off being in a hurry to stretch mine.  I really like the look of a bracelet partly full, so I think your plan of switching them is a good idea. My full bracelet is two tone, I definitely won't be happy if that ends up too big


----------



## Caz71

Im going this arvo to replace the 18cm to 17cm. Will try if better size. I hopefully will be good and not purchase a new charm - bead. Until mothers day..


----------



## Crystalina

Mulberrygal said:


> That seems so unfair, did Pandora recommend that size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not good, you wouldn't have thought it would stretch that quickly. Do you wear it every day? I'd be really interested to know what it measures now. It seem 1/2 to 1cm makes an enormous amount of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely put me off being in a hurry to stretch mine.  I really like the look of a bracelet partly full, so I think your plan of switching them is a good idea. My full bracelet is two tone, I definitely won't be happy if that ends up too big




So it has stretched one whole cm. Pandora recommended the size, of course, so I went with their suggestion (especially since it was my first bracelet).

A girl at my work had a similar experience, except Pandora suggested one too small. She can only fill it half way because it leaves marks in her skin and hurts. 

As suggested up thread, they really do need half sizes!!!!!


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> Doesn't matter if it's small, you can always place it among other smallish charms so it doesn't get lost.  Ohm charms are so edgy and unique, I really like them. Pity you can only buy them in like 3 countries in Europe.
> 
> I'm planning to go to the Pandora store tomorrow, time to pick up my new clips from the spring collection.




I can't wait to hear how much you love your Blooming Dahlia, iValani!!!


----------



## iVALANI

Here they are together... 







Crystalina I'm not happy with it.  I went to the store with the full bracelet and didn't feel like removing the charms to try it on so I tried it on when I came home, it just doesn't look well with my other charms, not even with the field of daisies murano (the one I was hoping would look great with it). I loved it on you and on most of the promo pics but on my hand, I'm not loving it on my hand.
The second thing is it opens very easily, like a small child could open it without any problem. Does yours open easily too? With all my other clips I need to put in an effort to open them.
I don't know what to do... I definitely need to go to the store again because of this opening issue. And by then I guess I'll decide what to do with it, whether to keep it or whether to just exchange it for something else, I have lots of stuff on my wish list anyway. 
Should I settle for a charm I'm not 100% happy with when someone else would love it more than me, know what I mean.


----------



## Mulberrygal

LovelyLeslie said:


> @iVALANI - I saw the Blooming Dahlia clips today. They are sooo dreamy!
> 
> @Crystalina - My only Moments bracelet full of charms that hasn't stretched is the one I barely wear. Not sure if that helps.
> 
> @amy_maro - I wear my charms facing me, so I can admire them.



I love your new charms LL they look really fabulous, good to know your bracelet hadn't stretched. I won't be wearing my two-tone one daily so hopefully it will be okay. It's also Pre-loved so maybe it won't stretch further, or maybe they judge keep getting bigger!



Crystalina said:


> So it has stretched one whole cm. Pandora recommended the size, of course, so I went with their suggestion (especially since it was my first bracelet).
> 
> A girl at my work had a similar experience, except Pandora suggested one too small. She can only fill it half way because it leaves marks in her skin and hurts.
> 
> As suggested up thread, they really do need half sizes!!!!!



Really annoying for you and a cm is an awful lot to stretch in just a few months. I only asked if they had recommended that size as wondered if you could take it back and complain. 

Several different SAs recommended a 19 for me, it's very comfy without any charms but five is the limit  I've bought a 20 to wear with my full set, it moves freely up and down and feels comfortable. I can only fit one finger not two underneath but it's very comfortable and I don't think I'd want it looser.


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> Here they are together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystalina I'm not happy with it.  I went to the store with the full bracelet and didn't feel like removing the charms to try it on so I tried it on when I came home, it just doesn't look well with my other charms, not even with the field of daisies murano (the one I was hoping would look great with it). I loved it on you and on most of the promo pics but on my hand, I'm not loving it on my hand.
> The second thing is it opens very easily, like a small child could open it without any problem. Does yours open easily too? With all my other clips I need to put in an effort to open them.
> I don't know what to do... I definitely need to go to the store again because of this opening issue. And by then I guess I'll decide what to do with it, whether to keep it or whether to just exchange it for something else, I have lots of stuff on my wish list anyway.
> Should I settle for a charm I'm not 100% happy with when someone else would love it more than me, know what I mean.




Hi iValani!

I'm so sorry to hear that you aren't happy with it. That's no fun! 

My Blooming Dahlia is quite difficult to open, so it's very tight and I need to push with s good among of force to pop it open. 

If you can exchange it for a tighter one, then maybe you'd like the look of it next to s different Murano. I noticed when I was picking mine, that some looked s bit more rosey/pink and others were more lilac. Maybe you'd like it more if you had it closer to pink or purple Murano. 

Another thing.... I've reorganized my bracelet and have the blooming dahlia next to my rose gold charms and it really makes it pop....just a thought! 

Let me know what you decide to do! [emoji171]


----------



## Caz71

Caz71 said:


> Im going this arvo to replace the 18cm to 17cm. Will try if better size. I hopefully will be good and not purchase a new charm - bead. Until mothers day..


I went today. The SA put on the 17cm. Yep it felt tighter not as comfy as hopes for so Im keeping the 18cm. I did though change the clips from the Pandora ball one...


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> Hi iValani!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that you aren't happy with it. That's no fun!
> 
> My Blooming Dahlia is quite difficult to open, so it's very tight and I need to push with s good among of force to pop it open.
> 
> If you can exchange it for a tighter one, then maybe you'd like the look of it next to s different Murano. I noticed when I was picking mine, that some looked s bit more rosey/pink and others were more lilac. Maybe you'd like it more if you had it closer to pink or purple Murano.
> 
> Another thing.... I've reorganized my bracelet and have the blooming dahlia next to my rose gold charms and it really makes it pop....just a thought!
> 
> Let me know what you decide to do! [emoji171]



Will do, for sure.  Thanks for your reply.
Rose gold is not available in my country, so can't really do that comparison. Anyway, since your dahlia is difficult to open then something is definitely not right with mine. I'll let you know what I decided when I go to the store again in a couple of days.

Caz, I think you made the right choice by keeping the 18 cm bracelet.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> Here they are together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystalina I'm not happy with it.  I went to the store with the full bracelet and didn't feel like removing the charms to try it on so I tried it on when I came home, it just doesn't look well with my other charms, not even with the field of daisies murano (the one I was hoping would look great with it). I loved it on you and on most of the promo pics but on my hand, I'm not loving it on my hand.
> The second thing is it opens very easily, like a small child could open it without any problem. Does yours open easily too? With all my other clips I need to put in an effort to open them.
> I don't know what to do... I definitely need to go to the store again because of this opening issue. And by then I guess I'll decide what to do with it, whether to keep it or whether to just exchange it for something else, I have lots of stuff on my wish list anyway.
> Should I settle for a charm I'm not 100% happy with when someone else would love it more than me, know what I mean.



Oh what a shame but I'd say if you don't feel they fit in with your other charms you'd probably be better off taking them back. I think it makes so much difference what you put  them with, it's a lot of money to pay out if you're not 100% happy. Why not change them for something else if you've got plenty on your wish list? If you feel different in the future you can always buy them again 

Really curious, whereabouts are you. I had no idea the rose gold wasn't available everywhere. I recently found out the rose will wear off in time,  I'm definitely not going to wear mine so often now.


----------



## Rityanna

I know the pandora promo event was a few weeks ago, but I'm going to post a picture of my new bracelet that I bought (with charms). Most of the charms on this bracelet were bought during promo or yesterday (the new ones) - yes, I went a little Pandora crazy this month lol.



Here is a picture of some charms that I like and bought but don't fit in with this bracelet. Thinking of starting a Disney bracelet soon. Does anyone have any cute Disney bracelets to show? Preferably with the Disney princess dresses!



What do you all think of my bracelet? I am concerned about the middle pink pearl dangle. I don't like that it's a different color than the other pearls. I would love to hear your opinions! Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Mulberrygal

Rityanna said:


> I know the pandora promo event was a few weeks ago, but I'm going to post a picture of my new bracelet that I bought (with charms). Most of the charms on this bracelet were bought during promo or yesterday (the new ones) - yes, I went a little Pandora crazy this month lol.
> View attachment 3330508
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of some charms that I like and bought but don't fit in with this bracelet. Thinking of starting a Disney bracelet soon. Does anyone have any cute Disney bracelets to show? Preferably with the Disney princess dresses!
> View attachment 3330511
> 
> 
> What do you all think of my bracelet? I am concerned about the middle pink pearl dangle. I don't like that it's a different color than the other pearls. I would love to hear your opinions! Thanks! [emoji4]



I think your bracelet is gorgeous but pink is my favourite colour. It looks really well balanced and I love the Pink Muranos and faceted charms  and I don't think there is too much pink 

I didn't notice the difference in the pink colour of the pearl until you mentioned it. It's funny but I have the same charm and struggle to add it to any of my bracelets. I know just what you mean about the shade,I find it goes best on my rose gold bracelet but I haven't got anything to balance it with, so it's not getting used. 

I think you can get away with it on yours as it's well balanced and you have several similar style charms. I'm sure when worn it would look fine.


----------



## Crystalina

Does anyone the answer to this question:

Does the size of the bracelet include the clasp?


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh what a shame but I'd say if you don't feel they fit in with your other charms you'd probably be better off taking them back. I think it makes so much difference what you put  them with, it's a lot of money to pay out if you're not 100% happy. Why not change them for something else if you've got plenty on your wish list? If you feel different in the future you can always buy them again
> 
> Really curious, whereabouts are you. I had no idea the rose gold wasn't available everywhere. I recently found out the rose will wear off in time,  I'm definitely not going to wear mine so often now.



You're completely right. 
I live in Belgrade, Serbia. 



Rityanna said:


> I know the pandora promo event was a few weeks ago, but I'm going to post a picture of my new bracelet that I bought (with charms). Most of the charms on this bracelet were bought during promo or yesterday (the new ones) - yes, I went a little Pandora crazy this month lol.
> View attachment 3330508
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of some charms that I like and bought but don't fit in with this bracelet. Thinking of starting a Disney bracelet soon. Does anyone have any cute Disney bracelets to show? Preferably with the Disney princess dresses!
> View attachment 3330511
> 
> 
> What do you all think of my bracelet? I am concerned about the middle pink pearl dangle. I don't like that it's a different color than the other pearls. I would love to hear your opinions! Thanks! [emoji4]



I would just leave out two of the pendants (of your choice), I think 5 is a lot... when there are too many pendants they don't have a chance to stand out. Other than that it's perfect and I love it. 



Crystalina said:


> Does anyone the answer to this question:
> 
> Does the size of the bracelet include the clasp?



Good question, I've wondered about the same thing myself but don't have a clue.


----------



## Crystalina

Ok everyone, I called the Pandora store earlier because I wanted to know if the clasp is bc luster in the overall measurement of the bracelet. They told me that IT IS!!!!

That means my 19 cm bracelet has stretched out to 20 indeed and is getting too big for me.

I'm going to try putting only 12 charms in this one instead of 16 and see if that helps.

You know, it's got me thinking if that's part of the marketing behind the free bracelet promo.  They know bracelets have stretched too much, so if buy a lot of charms, they throw the bracelet in!


----------



## Crystalina

@iValani.... So cool that's you live in Belgrade. I've head it's an amazing place!!!![emoji169]


----------



## Caz71

Crystalina said:


> @iValani.... So cool that's you live in Belgrade. I've head it's an amazing place!!!![emoji169]


Oh wow kako si... my mum is serbian &#128522;


----------



## Caz71

with the exchanged clips.


----------



## Caz71

Threaded my essence thru a chain today


----------



## aerinha

Crystalina said:


> Hi iValani!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that you aren't happy with it. That's no fun!
> 
> My Blooming Dahlia is quite difficult to open, so it's very tight and I need to push with s good among of force to pop it open.
> 
> If you can exchange it for a tighter one, then maybe you'd like the look of it next to s different Murano. I noticed when I was picking mine, that some looked s bit more rosey/pink and others were more lilac. Maybe you'd like it more if you had it closer to pink or purple Murano.
> 
> Another thing.... I've reorganized my bracelet and have the blooming dahlia next to my rose gold charms and it really makes it pop....just a thought!
> 
> Let me know what you decide to do! [emoji171]



Chiming in that my Dahlia is hard to open too, not as hard as my feathered clips, but is brutal on my nails.  It also doesn't open that far so I have to angle it to take it on/off my bracelet.


----------



## Crystalina

Caz71 said:


> Threaded my essence thru a chain today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330907




Caz, I love the way you threaded the essence charm on the necklace!

Is that bead purple? It's gorgeous! [emoji171] Which trait/value does it represent?


----------



## Crystalina

aerinha said:


> Chiming in that my Dahlia is hard to open too, not as hard as my feathered clips, but is brutal on my nails.  It also doesn't open that far so I have to angle it to take it on/off my bracelet.




Yes, I would agree about all of this regarding the Blooming Dahlia clip.

On a side note, I also bought the new cherry blossom clip that debuted in the spring collection. It's also much more difficult to open than the clips I purchased last year and doesn't open very wide. 

Maybe Pandora is working on making the clips more sturdy and secure, as my plain Pandora rose clips open all the way and are somewhat "loose."


----------



## Caz71

Crystalina said:


> Caz, I love the way you threaded the essence charm on the necklace!
> 
> Is that bead purple? It's gorgeous! [emoji171] Which trait/value does it represent?


Its the lapis lazuli one. Cant rem name. Ill look up


----------



## Caz71

Caz71 said:


> Its the lapis lazuli one. Cant rem name. Ill look up


Its Peace


----------



## Mulberrygal

Crystalina said:


> Ok everyone, I called the Pandora store earlier because I wanted to know if the clasp is bc luster in the overall measurement of the bracelet. They told me that IT IS!!!!
> 
> That means my 19 cm bracelet has stretched out to 20 indeed and is getting too big for me.
> 
> I'm going to try putting only 12 charms in this one instead of 16 and see if that helps.
> 
> You know, it's got me thinking if that's part of the marketing behind the free bracelet promo.  They know bracelets have stretched too much, so if buy a lot of charms, they throw the bracelet in!



Yes it definitely includes the clasp & right to the other end. I've found the easiest way to measure is butt it up against a ruler. Lol I kept receiving the wrong size when purchasing "preLoved" from EBay recently so I'm well practised ullhair: I had to take loads of pics to get it sorted out. 

What did Pandora say about it stretching a whole cm?  It does seem way too much, has anyone else's stretched this much? 

The problem with wearing less charms is it will be looser still. I guess you could just sell it as a 20 cm and buy a smaller one.


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina said:


> @iValani.... So cool that's you live in Belgrade. I've head it's an amazing place!!!![emoji169]



It is, thanks so much. 



Caz71 said:


> Oh wow kako si... my mum is serbian &#65533;&#65533;



Oh that's great Caz! 



Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3330880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the exchanged clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330883





Caz71 said:


> Threaded my essence thru a chain today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330907



I really like it like this. Love the clips too.



aerinha said:


> Chiming in that my Dahlia is hard to open too, not as hard as my feathered clips, but is brutal on my nails.  It also doesn't open that far so I have to angle it to take it on/off my bracelet.



Thanks for the reply. 

So I measured my bracelets, oxy (which I hardly ever wear and when I do it is always 1/2 full) hasn't stretched at all, while the regular silver bracelet has stretched 1 cm exactly. After one year of constant wearing. So there you have it... all of them will stretch eventually. The problem is, if you're between sizes like I am, you can not wear the smaller one full and wait for it to stretch because it is too tight that way. So you end up buying the bigger size too if you want to have a full bracelet but when it inevitably stretches you're left with two bracelets that are not really right for you - one too small to be worn full and the other one too big. 
Although I have to say, the way it is now, my full bracelet feels OK, it could be a bit smaller but if it doesn't stretch anymore, the way it is now is OK. I like when the bracelets are not tight around the wrist and when they move around freely.
I just really really hope it won't stretch more than it already has.  Maybe I could ask at the Pandora store if there is a limit to stretching although I don't think they'd be able to tell me that.


----------



## AngelaPandora

dinamit said:


> What a truly gorgeous bracelet now; you got some great suggestions! It looks great, bet you love it.



Yes, thank you, I love it to that point that I wear it to my office when I do not have important meetings. Before that I always preferred only 1-3 charms with my business attire.


----------



## AngelaPandora

I do remember reading that the bracelets actually loosen and strech in about a year and reach the final lenghth at that point. Both of my bracelets are exactly the same lenght when I compare them - I had one for about 4 and the other for  1 month.


----------



## Jujuma

I have two almost full Pandoras. Sometimes I divide them on several leather bracelets or just wear them on my two silver ones. One of my silver ones stretched quite a lot and Pandora replaced it for me. But this was at a time when quite a few stores around where I live sold Pandora and they had just opened a store of their own so maybe they were being really good about customer service. I hated that it stretched. They are meant to have the charms on them so this should not happen.


----------



## AngelaPandora

What is your favourite charm, Ladies?

For long time I loved my pavee mystic flover the most. It gets most of the rotation between all my 3 bracelets. And the second favourite is pink little facionated bead.

I must add that I like all my charms, despite that my swan is always upside down and my angelfish looks dead most of the time (depending on the angle it's tummy is upside and the tail contributes to tgat totally dead look  )
My favourite murano is the pink cherry blossoms - it could be a seasonal thing for me though.


----------



## TasheRAWR

All you lovely ladies have beautiful Pandora jewellery! 

I currently only have the Hearts of Pandora ring which my boyfriend got me as a lovely surprise present as he saw me eyeing the ring in the Pandora store. 

Over time I will buy some more rings and one day get my very own Pandora bracelet and charms.


----------



## Crystalina

AngelaPandora said:


> What is your favourite charm, Ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> For long time I loved my pavee mystic flover the most. It gets most of the rotation between all my 3 bracelets. And the second favourite is pink little facionated bead.
> 
> 
> 
> I must add that I like all my charms, despite that my swan is always upside down and my angelfish looks dead most of the time (depending on the angle it's tummy is upside and the tail contributes to tgat totally dead look  )
> 
> My favourite murano is the pink cherry blossoms - it could be a seasonal thing for me though.




This is a fun question, Angela!

I think my favorite charms are Divine Angel and the Majestic Swan!!! I look at them all the time. My angel is usually backwards so I have to rotate her, but I love her!


----------



## KTEM88

I've been totally addicted to checking for updates on this thread lately, but not posting much because I've been so busy! 

@AngelaPandora, I think my favourite charms would be the peacock with teal and green cz's, or maybe the Purrfect Together charm with the two little cats (representing my two little fur babies &#128571!  And funny enough, those are the two that always flip upside down on me too!  I love the angel fish charm that you mentioned was one of your favourites too, although I don't own it.

I was curious what the average number of charms most of you wear on any one bracelet at a time is?  Mine is nearly full now, with only room for 2, maaaybe 3, more charms on it and I'm debating at which fullness I like it the best.


----------



## Crystalina

KTEM88 said:


> I've been totally addicted to checking for updates on this thread lately, but not posting much because I've been so busy!
> 
> 
> 
> @AngelaPandora, I think my favourite charms would be the peacock with teal and green cz's, or maybe the Purrfect Together charm with the two little cats (representing my two little fur babies [emoji76])!  And funny enough, those are the two that always flip upside down on me too!  I love the angel fish charm that you mentioned was one of your favourites too, although I don't own it.
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious what the average number of charms most of you wear on any one bracelet at a time is?  Mine is nearly full now, with only room for 2, maaaybe 3, more charms on it and I'm debating at which fullness I like it the best.




Hi KTRM,

I used to consider 16 charms on a 19 cm bracelet full, but now I'm going for only 12-13 to see if it prevents so much stretching.


----------



## Caz71

TasheRAWR said:


> All you lovely ladies have beautiful Pandora jewellery!
> 
> I currently only have the Hearts of Pandora ring which my boyfriend got me as a lovely surprise present as he saw me eyeing the ring in the Pandora store.
> 
> Over time I will buy some more rings and one day get my very own Pandora bracelet and charms. [emoji813]


Tashe- Luv this collection. I started too with rings and earrings. Just bought my first charm and bracelet so have jumped on the Pandora wagon after years of obsessing with other brands.... so every bday- mothers day- wedd anniv- vd day -xmas I will be telling my hubby for new beads and charms. He is over my jewellery obsession! 

Do any of you ladies work at Pandora? 

If you are on instagram there are hundreds of photos for ideas.!


----------



## TasheRAWR

Caz71 said:


> Tashe- Luv this collection. I started too with rings and earrings. Just bought my first charm and bracelet so have jumped on the Pandora wagon after years of obsessing with other brands.... so every bday- mothers day- wedd anniv- vd day -xmas I will be telling my hubby for new beads and charms. He is over my jewellery obsession!
> 
> Do any of you ladies work at Pandora?
> 
> If you are on instagram there are hundreds of photos for ideas.!




I do love the Pandora's range, I'd love to get a set of earrings. Hopefully soon I'll save up enough for a Pandora bracelet. What made you decide to finally get your very own bracelet?  That's a great way to add charms and at least your husband knows what to get you 

I'll check out Instagram, hopefully it won't make me obsess too much


----------



## iVALANI

TasheRAWR said:


> All you lovely ladies have beautiful Pandora jewellery!
> 
> I currently only have the Hearts of Pandora ring which my boyfriend got me as a lovely surprise present as he saw me eyeing the ring in the Pandora store.
> 
> Over time I will buy some more rings and one day get my very own Pandora bracelet and charms.



I love your ring, it looks so elegant. 

Caz, I don't work at Pandora although I would love to be their window display designer, I'd probably do that for free.  

Angela, my favourite charms are the love birds and mouse in the cup, favourite non-romantic charm probably the Arabian coffee pot, it's a tiny masterpiece and I'm a coffee addict so it represents me perfectly. My favourite murano currently is the new purple shimmer murano from the spring collection, can't stop looking at it.  Although my most striking murano is definitely the fascinating aqua, it's perfect for the summer. Favourite clip is the swirl clip with golden dots and favourite ring Intertwined (the stackable rope ring). Don't own any Pandora earrings yet.

Apart from Instagram, lots of great ideas can be found on Pinterest too.


----------



## Caz71

TasheRAWR said:


> I do love the Pandora's range, I'd love to get a set of earrings. Hopefully soon I'll save up enough for a Pandora bracelet. What made you decide to finally get your very own bracelet?  That's a great way to add charms and at least your husband knows what to get you
> 
> I'll check out Instagram, hopefully it won't make me obsess too much [emoji14]


Mum gave me money for my bday so i decided to take the plunge.  But returned the first set of beads in place of a proper snake bracelet and one charm. I have to think carefully next purchase of bead charm as I exchanged twice.  Ive emailed myself abt 10 beads charms that i want. I want two toned.


----------



## Caz71

iVALANI said:


> I love your ring, it looks so elegant.
> 
> Caz, I don't work at Pandora although I would love to be their window display designer, I'd probably do that for free.
> 
> Angela, my favourite charms are the love birds and mouse in the cup, favourite non-romantic charm probably the Arabian coffee pot, it's a tiny masterpiece and I'm a coffee addict so it represents me perfectly. My favourite murano currently is the new purple shimmer murano from the spring collection, can't stop looking at it.  Although my most striking murano is definitely the fascinating aqua, it's perfect for the summer. Favourite clip is the swirl clip with golden dots and favourite ring Intertwined (the stackable rope ring). Don't own any Pandora earrings yet.
> 
> Apart from Instagram, lots of great ideas can be found on Pinterest too.


Wow what a dream job. Im abit unco with things like that&#128514;


----------



## iVALANI

Unco as in uncoordinated? You would just need to practice more then. 
But imagine, playing with charms and rings and whatnot and getting paid to do it. Although that's just a small part of the job, most of the time you spend doing not so glamorous things like  dealing with customers, doing paperwork, inventory, etc. so the job is not so dreamy after all.


----------



## Caz71

iVALANI said:


> Unco as in uncoordinated? You would just need to practice more then.
> But imagine, playing with charms and rings and whatnot and getting paid to do it. Although that's just a small part of the job, most of the time you spend doing not so glamorous things like  dealing with customers, doing paperwork, inventory, etc. so the job is not so dreamy after all.


Ah sounds like my job now.  Our aussie mothers day promo is...


----------



## Caz71

these are on my wishlist. Maybe too many hearts.


----------



## Mcandy

My colleagues are great fans of pandora..I noticed their rings and earrings never tarnished...good quality of silver. i like it that its thick and sturdy..maybe after few years they will get thinner..hope not.


----------



## mrskolar09

I would LOVE to work at Pandora.  I was told that the employee discount is 70%.  Don't know if that's true, but how amazing if it is. [emoji3]
I'm counting the days till Mothers Day as my DH and kiddos will probably get me more charms. 
I'm eyeballing the new pearly heart and the Mothers Day charm from last year with the boy and girl holding the 'Happy Mothers Day' sign.  Perfect for me since I have a girl and boy. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mrskolar09

Forgot to add, my favorite charm is the Mickey sorcerer's hat from Fantasia.  That one holds a special place in my heart plus I just love the sparkly blue enamel.

Loving seeing everyone's bracelets, especially the pink and green themed ones.  Very pretty!


----------



## Cjohn

Love all the recent posts and seeing everyone's lovely bracelets.  My favorite charm is not on my regular bracelet but a new bangle that I began around Christmas.  It is the heart/paw print.  It symbolizes my volunteer work with AB&TCR (rescue for dogs).  I plan to select a new charm for each foster that is adopted.  This could become expensive so I'll only represent the ones who stay awhile and take a bit of my heart with them.

Cannot get photo to attach for some reason.  WIll try later...


----------



## TasheRAWR

iVALANI said:


> I love your ring, it looks so elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> Caz, I don't work at Pandora although I would love to be their window display designer, I'd probably do that for free.
> 
> 
> 
> Angela, my favourite charms are the love birds and mouse in the cup, favourite non-romantic charm probably the Arabian coffee pot, it's a tiny masterpiece and I'm a coffee addict so it represents me perfectly. My favourite murano currently is the new purple shimmer murano from the spring collection, can't stop looking at it.  Although my most striking murano is definitely the fascinating aqua, it's perfect for the summer. Favourite clip is the swirl clip with golden dots and favourite ring Intertwined (the stackable rope ring). Don't own any Pandora earrings yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from Instagram, lots of great ideas can be found on Pinterest too.




Thank you  I tend not to buy rings anymore as I bite my nails A LOT it's terrible. Bad habit but since my boyfriend got me that ring I always wear it! It's so dainty and elegant 



Caz71 said:


> Mum gave me money for my bday so i decided to take the plunge.  But returned the first set of beads in place of a proper snake bracelet and one charm. I have to think carefully next purchase of bead charm as I exchanged twice.  Ive emailed myself abt 10 beads charms that i want. I want two toned.




There's just so many choices of lovely charms. I can see why it would be hard to make a decision! 



Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3332016
> View attachment 3332017
> View attachment 3332018
> View attachment 3332019
> View attachment 3332020
> View attachment 3332021
> View attachment 3332022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are on my wishlist. Maybe too many hearts.




Nooo! Why did I have to see this  I  the heart with bow and the perfume bottle charm and I don't even have a bracelet! Hehe


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> Angela, my favourite charms are the love birds and mouse in the cup, favourite non-romantic charm probably *the Arabian coffee pot, it's a tiny masterpiece and I'm a coffee addict so it represents me perfectly.*


I wish that came to the US! And the stars safety chain. 

I don't know what my favorite charm is. That's a tough question. I think it really depends on my mood.


----------



## xoelle

Rityanna said:


> Thinking of starting a Disney bracelet soon. Does anyone have any cute Disney bracelets to show? Preferably with the Disney princess dresses!


I have a blue one themed around Disneyland's Diamond Celebration and RunDisney marathons I've participated in, and a red/black 2-tone one that looks like it's themed around Mickey and Minnie.

I love the princesses and I always ponder making one, but I think their most dominant charms are the dress dangles and muranos. I'm not a fan of muranos [yet] and I'm usually not into dangles unless they have great meaning to me.


----------



## Caz71

TasheRAWR said:


> Thank you  I tend not to buy rings anymore as I bite my nails A LOT it's terrible. Bad habit but since my boyfriend got me that ring I always wear it! It's so dainty and elegant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's just so many choices of lovely charms. I can see why it would be hard to make a decision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo! Why did I have to see this [emoji14] I [emoji813] the heart with bow and the perfume bottle charm and I don't even have a bracelet! Hehe [emoji14]


Heres pic of someones bracelet with that cute bow in heart


----------



## mrskolar09

LovelyLeslie said:


> I have a blue one themed around Disneyland's Diamond Celebration and RunDisney marathons I've participated in, and a red/black 2-tone one that looks like it's themed around Mickey and Minnie.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the princesses and I always ponder making one, but I think their most dominant charms are the dress dangles and muranos. I'm not a fan of muranos [yet] and I'm usually not into dangles unless they have great meaning to me.




I agree, I love the princesses but am hesitant to get many more as I prefer the non-dangle charms more.  I only have one princess dress (Cinderella) and I want Snow White, but have been holding off on buying others.  
My current bracelet will be filled soon though, and I might do a princess bracelet as my second.  All the Pinterest pins I've been looking at for inspiration have been making me want more! 




This is how I'm hoping to make mine look, with the addition of the new releases.


----------



## xoelle

mrskolar09 said:


> View attachment 3333444
> 
> 
> This is how I'm hoping to make mine look, with the addition of the new releases.


That would look cute with your bow bangle. 

I've updated my Disney babies now that I'm back from our last trip. I'm not really a fan of pavé charms (with the exception of the clips, the only ones Disney has for now, boo), so I don't see the current Mickey/Minnie pavés in my bracelet's future.


----------



## TasheRAWR

LovelyLeslie said:


> That would look cute with your bow bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated my Disney babies now that I'm back from our last trip. I'm not really a fan of pavé charms (with the exception of the clips, the only ones Disney has for now, boo), so I don't see the current Mickey/Minnie pavés in my bracelet's future.




Ooh so pretty! [emoji7] gotta love Disney themed anything! [emoji2] sadly I've noticed here in the UK we don't really get many of the Disney collection at Pandora. Shame really otherwise I would have probably not be able to resist getting a bracelet and Disney charms! [emoji15]


----------



## xoelle

TasheRAWR said:


> Ooh so pretty! [emoji7] gotta love Disney themed anything! [emoji2] sadly I've noticed here in the UK we don't really get many of the Disney collection at Pandora. Shame really otherwise I would have probably not be able to resist getting a bracelet and Disney charms! [emoji15]


I really like the Disney clips from Chamilia. Those would look nice with Pandora's threadless bracelets.


----------



## Tootie_

I went to Dubai and got this exclusive charm.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Caz71 said:


> Ah sounds like my job now.  Our aussie mothers day promo is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332015



Oh I just love the box, it so pretty. All we ever get are the white ones. 




mrskolar09 said:


> I would LOVE to work at Pandora.  I was told that the employee discount is 70%.  Don't know if that's true, but how amazing if it is. [emoji3]
> I'm counting the days till Mothers Day as my DH and kiddos will probably get me more charms.
> I'm eyeballing the new pearly heart and the Mothers Day charm from last year with the boy and girl holding the 'Happy Mothers Day' sign.  Perfect for me since I have a girl and boy. [emoji173]&#65039;



Lol if it's 70% it just shows how horrendous the mark up is. Whenever I go into store the girls don't seem to be wearing many  bracelets, charms  etc. I think I'd be dripping in them at 70% off.  I know they get 70% off in Next but they have to buy the clothes to work in. 



iVALANI said:


> Unco as in uncoordinated? You would just need to practice more then.
> But imagine, playing with charms and rings and whatnot and getting paid to do it. Although that's just a small part of the job, most of the time you spend doing not so glamorous things like  dealing with customers, doing paperwork, inventory, etc. so the job is not so dreamy after all.



IValani, I'm situated between two stores, one is tiny. The other is a larger store in the centre of a shopping mall, you'd love their windows they are surrounded by glass and have about 15 displays around the outside then the same inside...............must keep someone very busy. I always go round taking pics for ideas every time I go  I spend ages looking back over them

These don't do it justice as there are another set of displays above and beneath and they just go all around the outside. When you go in the counter is in the centre and the displays all around the shop on the inside go higher. I'm sure there are loads like it but I can spend ages just going around & around.............I need to get a life


----------



## Mulberrygal

I've just got my bracelet back from Pandora after being re-oxidised. It took 10 weeks  but I'm really pleased with the result. I don't have a decent picture before it went but it was really patchy and fading.

I need to spend some time reorganising my charms again now


----------



## agpthng

AngelaPandora said:


> What is your favourite charm, Ladies?
> 
> For long time I loved my pavee mystic flover the most. It gets most of the rotation between all my 3 bracelets. And the second favourite is pink little facionated bead.
> 
> I must add that I like all my charms, despite that my swan is always upside down and my angelfish looks dead most of the time (depending on the angle it's tummy is upside and the tail contributes to tgat totally dead look  )
> My favourite murano is the pink cherry blossoms - it could be a seasonal thing for me though.



All mine are my favorites, but at the moment I'm really loving my Radiant Hearts (blue) with the Eternity, sky blue spacers.    But each one has been bought with a special meaning signifying certain things, like the moon and the stars (first one) for the passing of my Dad, grandmother one for our first grandchild, and retired one that resembles my Jeep Wrangler, etc.


----------



## mrskolar09

LovelyLeslie said:


> That would look cute with your bow bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated my Disney babies now that I'm back from our last trip. I'm not really a fan of pavé charms (with the exception of the clips, the only ones Disney has for now, boo), so I don't see the current Mickey/Minnie pavés in my bracelet's future.




I love your safety chain on that bracelet!  Your charms look so nice how you have them paired. 




Mulberrygal said:


> Lol if it's 70% it just shows how horrendous the mark up is. Whenever I go into store the girls don't seem to be wearing many  bracelets, charms  etc. I think I'd be dripping in them at 70% off.  I know they get 70% off in Next but they have to buy the clothes to work in.




Haha, that's funny because the girls at our store all wear several bracelets plus earring, necklaces, etc.  I just assumed that every employee did that... I know I would! [emoji1]


----------



## iVALANI

Ha, with 70% I'd be dripping in Pandora too, from head to toe.  I really find it hard to believe they have such a huge discount... 20% or 30% seems more realistic. But that's just my assumption, I don't really know.
Ladies at the stores here wear the jewelry but it's always minimal and unassuming, so is the makeup. Which is OK, they should not be distracting the customers from the jewelry I guess. Come to think of it, they all look the same, always poised and friendly but at a distance. I thought that was their company policy everywhere.

Mulberrygal, that oxy has come alive.


----------



## mrskolar09

I thought 70% seemed unrealistic as well, I was surprised when I heard it.  I have no idea if it's actually true though.  I'd love to know, but I'm not about to ask the associates in my local shop, lol. 

Come to think of it, while all of our salespeople are friendly and dressed pretty uniformly, they vary a lot as far as makeup/hair and all seem to wear a lot of Pandora jewelry.


----------



## Crystalina

The discount here in Canada is 20% for employees.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> What is your favourite charm, Ladies?
> 
> For long time I loved my pavee mystic flover the most. It gets most of the rotation between all my 3 bracelets. And the second favourite is pink little facionated bead.
> 
> I must add that I like all my charms, despite that my swan is always upside down and my angelfish looks dead most of the time (depending on the angle it's tummy is upside and the tail contributes to tgat totally dead look  )
> My favourite murano is the pink cherry blossoms - it could be a seasonal thing for me though.



Oh I missed this AngelaPandora, definitely an interesting fun question. 

I'm struggling to decide, I love the cz ones & all my Muranos, especially the sparkle ones but I think my blue Radiant heart is my all time favourite. I'd love to get it in purple but trying not to buy anymore unless they have a place  but it's hard to resist. 

I'm always looking at mine throughout the day and turning them the right way round.
I've so many favourites from everyone else's bracelets. I love your Swan, it's so lovely...............,.,,,,perhaps I should just start a new bracelet with a mish mash of all favourites, no theme, no balance 




KTEM88 said:


> I've been totally addicted to checking for updates on this thread lately, but not posting much because I've been so busy!
> I was curious what the average number of charms most of you wear on any one bracelet at a time is?  Mine is nearly full now, with only room for 2, maaaybe 3, more charms on it and I'm debating at which fullness I like it the best.



When I bought my first bracelet I thought the objective was to fill it  I have 19 charms plus a safety chain. I didn't like it looking gappy when worn, spaces always seems to appear at the sides otherwise. 

Since then I've bought others and prefer the look of only a few charms maybe 5 and clips. I like to wear them stacked with other bracelets like my heart pave which I don't have any charms on. I love adding the Essence with one charm, very simplistic and the charm stays put.


----------



## Caz71

I plan to only fill halfway. What did everyone else do. Stop or keep going. I think I will buy more n more. Addictive yes??


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> Ha, with 70% I'd be dripping in Pandora too, from head to toe.  I really find it hard to believe they have such a huge discount... 20% or 30% seems more realistic. But that's just my assumption, I don't really know.
> Ladies at the stores here wear the jewelry but it's always minimal and unassuming, so is the makeup. Which is OK, they should not be distracting the customers from the jewelry I guess. Come to think of it, they all look the same, always poised and friendly but at a distance. I thought that was their company policy everywhere.
> 
> Mulberrygal, that oxy has come alive.





mrskolar09 said:


> I love your safety chain on that bracelet!  Your charms look so nice how you have them paired.
> Haha, that's funny because the girls at our store all wear several bracelets plus earring, necklaces, etc.  I just assumed that every employee did that... I know I would! [emoji1]



Interesting that different countries vary or maybe it's just different from store to store. They wear minimal jewellery in the UK stores I've been in. The girls are always very young, I'm guessing because it minimum wage, smartly dressed, pretty but not glamorous or over the top, very unassuming. 

Thanks iValani, Ive not had a chance to try it with charms yet but really looking forward to having a sort out. I've just got some new stackers jewellery boxes which makes it much easier to move charms about.

Did you take your new clips back or keep them?


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> Interesting that different countries vary or maybe it's just different from store to store. They wear minimal jewellery in the UK stores I've been in. The girls are always very young, I'm guessing because it minimum wage, smartly dressed, pretty but not glamorous or over the top, very unassuming.
> 
> Thanks iValani, Ive not had a chance to try it with charms yet but really looking forward to having a sort out. I've just got some new stackers jewellery boxes which makes it much easier to move charms about.
> 
> Did you take your new clips back or keep them?



Yes , I went last night and got the cosmic stars clip instead. It fits in perfectly with the rest of the charms on my spring/flowers/hearts/green/pink/lilac bracelet. 
They didn't have another dahlia at the store (mine was opening easily) so I would have had to wait for them to order me another one but then I saw the cosmic stars with the rest of the clips and I just couldn't resist.


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI, happy to hear you got the cosmic stars clip you've been thinking about! I was very close to getting a pair of them at the Pandora store at Disneyland.

Now that I think about it, I think my favorite Pandora charm(s) of mine are my Princess and the Pea charm, or my Perfume Bottle (with the orange cz on top). Both are so very girly.

I used to style my bracelets halfway as well, only filling in the middle portion, because I liked how it looked. But I heard this might not be advisable for long-term use, because of uneven stretching. So I stopped doing that.


----------



## iVALANI

I've heard that about uneven stretching too. I usually wear mine either completely full or with just a couple of charms, half full look is the least favourite look of mine. 
I don't remember who asked the question but let me reply - of course I didn't stop when I got to the point where I had enough charms for a half full bracelet. :giggles:


----------



## Mulberrygal

Yes I'd heard that, I also saw a gold one for sale for silly money that had been stretched in the middle  I like the look but try to spread mine out more, they also "gently" advised me in store not to put so many charms on a new bracelet. 

Lol, I'm beginning to think it's not possible to ever stop, when it's full there's always another to start  there's just too many beautiful charms. 

I'd love to see what the cosmic star clip looks like on the bracelet. I saw it in store and thought it was lovely.


----------



## iVALANI

I'll post a pic tomorrow, I like taking pictures during the day, but it really looks lovely. Especially in the sun.
I saw such a cute heart at the store yesterday, from the latest Mother's day collection, I love when they introduce these vintage looking charms, just to balance out all the paves. It would look good on a necklace too I think.
Oops, sorry for the huge pic.


----------



## pandorarose

my two tone bracelet with a couple rose charms on. Quite like the new look


----------



## mrskolar09

Pretty!


----------



## Crystalina

pandorarose said:


> my two tone bracelet with a couple rose charms on. Quite like the new look




I love the pop of color the Rose charms add![emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Tootie_

Added the 14K gold love bouquet


----------



## KTEM88

pandorarose said:


> my two tone bracelet with a couple rose charms on. Quite like the new look


 
The rose charms look absolutely beautiful on your bracelet! Very nice choices!


----------



## Jenniedel

Went to the store to get the floral daisy lace clip for my bangle, but it was out of stock. Got the blooming dahlia clip instead. I must admit I'm loving it. [emoji7]


----------



## Havanese 28

Tootie_ said:


> View attachment 3336504
> 
> 
> Added the 14K gold love bouquet


It's beautiful!  Congrats.


----------



## Havanese 28

pandorarose said:


> my two tone bracelet with a couple rose charms on. Quite like the new look


It's perfect, and the addition of some rose gold gives it even more character.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Love seeing your new additions.


----------



## pandorarose

Crystalina said:


> I love the pop of color the Rose charms add![emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]




Thank you. There are a few other rose gold charms I have got my eye on too. So let us see.


----------



## pandorarose

Havanese 28 said:


> It's perfect, and the addition of some rose gold gives it even more character.


That is what I thought too. I'd like to add a few more rose gold charms next. Just like the look of it.


----------



## tinkerella

Long time lurker of this thread and would like to share my collection  been 3 years since I got into Pandora and I am still so in love with this brand. 

Am looking forward to getting my first essence bracelet in June for my birthday!


----------



## iVALANI

I love everyone's pics, especially the silver/rose gold bracelet. 
And Tinkerella, you have a beautiful collection.

Someone asked to see a pic of the cosmic stars clip, I think I managed to capture how it shines here.


----------



## Caz71

Found this pink pave in my jewellery box. Cant wait to start Pandoring my bracelet!


----------



## Caz71

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3338567
> 
> Long time lurker of this thread and would like to share my collection  been 3 years since I got into Pandora and I am still so in love with this brand.
> 
> Am looking forward to getting my first essence bracelet in June for my birthday!


Cant wait to see yr essence!!


----------



## tinkerella

iVALANI said:


> Someone asked to see a pic of the cosmic stars clip, I think I managed to capture how it shines here.




that clip is really lovely! Love how it sparkles. I also spot the floral heart padlock which is on my wishlist [emoji7] May I know which Murano is the one next to the clip? I see some specs of glitter.. Is it the purple shimmer Murano? It's beautiful! 



Caz71 said:


> Cant wait to see yr essence!!




Will definitely post photos when I get it


----------



## iVALANI

Hi Tinkerella, yes that's the purple shimmer murano, from this year's spring collection. I love it so much I'm thinking of getting another one.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Tootie_ said:


> View attachment 3336504
> 
> 
> Added the 14K gold love bouquet



Gorgeous, I had my eye on one selling the other day bit the price went too high. It looks fabulous on your bracelet.


----------



## tinkerella

iVALANI said:


> Hi Tinkerella, yes that's the purple shimmer murano, from this year's spring collection. I love it so much I'm thinking of getting another one.




I haven't had the chance to check out the collection in stores but that looks really beautiful! I reckon you do need another one! [emoji7]


----------



## Mulberrygal

Great we finally have a free bracelet promotion in the UK, only the Essence bracelet though, I don't think they have really caught on as Pancors hoped. 

How does everyone feel about their Essence bracelet, or isn't it for you?


----------



## Caz71

Love me 2 essence bracelets. But now started the original pandora


----------



## enelya

Mulberrygal said:


> Great we finally have a free bracelet promotion in the UK, only the Essence bracelet though, I don't think they have really caught on as Pancors hoped.
> 
> How does everyone feel about their Essence bracelet, or isn't it for you?


I love both my snake and beaded essence bracelets and wear them more often than my moments ones. I find they go with everything and are more pratical for workdays. I now have a bangle on the way, let's see how it holds.


----------



## BigPurseSue

For those of you in the U.S. there's a Pandora sale on RueLala (www.ruelala.com). You need to sign up to access it. They don't ship outside the U.S.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

didn't know there is a Pandora thread here  so excited, here is my Disney bracelet  
thank you for letting me share


----------



## mrskolar09

Gorgeous!! [emoji179]


----------



## TasheRAWR

bellaNlawrence said:


> didn't know there is a Pandora thread here  so excited, here is my Disney bracelet
> thank you for letting me share




OMG! Love them all! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## KTEM88

bellaNlawrence said:


> didn't know there is a Pandora thread here  so excited, here is my Disney bracelet
> thank you for letting me share



Wow what a lovely collection of Disney bracelets! I especially love the Mickey and Minnie one you did there


----------



## iVALANI

bellaNlawrence said:


> didn't know there is a Pandora thread here  so excited, here is my Disney bracelet
> thank you for letting me share



Wow! This is simply stunning.


----------



## Bambieee

Tootie_ said:


> View attachment 3336504
> 
> 
> Added the 14K gold love bouquet




Love gold Pandora bracelets. I rarely see them. Lovely!


----------



## tinkerella

Hi ladies. Purchased a two tone wedding cake charm preloved and would like to check with those of you who have this charm if the bottom of your charm looks like mine? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

TasheRAWR said:


> OMG! Love them all! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Thank you


----------



## bellaNlawrence

KTEM88 said:


> Wow what a lovely collection of Disney bracelets! I especially love the Mickey and Minnie one you did there



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## bellaNlawrence

iVALANI said:


> Wow! This is simply stunning.



Thank you iVALANI , I'm waiting for more Disney charms to come out&#128525;,Australia is so slow &#128557;


----------



## iVALANI

At least you get them eventually, Disney charms are not available anywhere in Europe, as far as I know.  I would be all over them if they were.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> I love everyone's pics, especially the silver/rose gold bracelet.
> And Tinkerella, you have a beautiful collection.
> 
> Someone asked to see a pic of the cosmic stars clip, I think I managed to capture how it shines here.



I love the way you put your bracelets together iValani, they are so unique and always look lovely. Glad you got your Cosmic clip, looks gorgeous.



enelya said:


> I love both my snake and beaded essence bracelets and wear them more often than my moments ones. I find they go with everything and are more pratical for workdays. I now have a bangle on the way, let's see how it holds.



I like the Essence, have the snake one, love the look of it stacked. I only wear it with one bead, love the simplicity of it, the pearl is my favourite. 

I have ordered the beaded one in the promotion. I wish I'd tried it on first as I have a Tiffany bead and will probably want to stick with it. I can always swap it in store for another snake one but the two tone is calling to me but it's an awful lot more to pay for just a hold clasp!


----------



## Caz71

bellaNlawrence said:


> Thank you iVALANI , I'm waiting for more Disney charms to come out&#128525;,Australia is so slow &#128557;


I wish we had disney earrings in oz too....they are cute


----------



## xoelle

Lots of nice bracelets since the last time I've checked this thread! 



tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3344892
> 
> Hi ladies. Purchased a two tone wedding cake charm preloved and would like to check with those of you who have this charm if the bottom of your charm looks like mine? Thanks for the help!!


The hearts at the bottom definitely look like mine. Let me double check this evening when I am home to make sure the rest of the bottom looks the same. I don't remember offhand/by memory exactly where the S925 ALE stamping on the bottom is.


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> Interesting that different countries vary or maybe it's just different from store to store. They wear minimal jewellery in the UK stores I've been in. The girls are always very young, I'm guessing because it minimum wage, smartly dressed, pretty but not glamorous or over the top, very unassuming.
> 
> Thanks iValani, Ive not had a chance to try it with charms yet but really looking forward to having a sort out. I've just got some new stackers jewellery boxes which makes it much easier to move charms about.
> 
> Did you take your new clips back or keep them?



Ha, that's so funny as one of the SAs in my local (London) store wore about 7 bracelets on one wrist and 3-4 on the other! She is also older, with loads of make-up on! I guess like with the customers, how much jewellery they wear depends on the individual, though at this store most have a couple of bracelets stacked, eg moments and essence bracelets.


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> Great we finally have a free bracelet promotion in the UK, only the Essence bracelet though, I don't think they have really caught on as Pancors hoped.
> 
> How does everyone feel about their Essence bracelet, or isn't it for you?



Love my Essence bracelets; love wearing the plain and the beaded together. They are v pretty. Wasn't so keen on the new Essence bangle as it's just too delicate, but I haven't tried it in with beads or stacked - maybe that would work better.


----------



## xoelle

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3344892
> 
> Hi ladies. Purchased a two tone wedding cake charm preloved and would like to check with those of you who have this charm if the bottom of your charm looks like mine? Thanks for the help!!


Just got home. The markings look the same as mine.


----------



## tinkerella

LovelyLeslie said:


> Just got home. The markings look the same as mine.




Thanks so much lovely! much much appreciated


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Ha, that's so funny as one of the SAs in my local (London) store wore about 7 bracelets on one wrist and 3-4 on the other! She is also older, with loads of make-up on! I guess like with the customers, how much jewellery they wear depends on the individual, though at this store most have a couple of bracelets stacked, eg moments and essence bracelets.



Lol, that's totally the opposite to where I shop  The girls always look as though,they've just left school, they're all very sweet and enthusiastic. I would have thought they'd encourage wearing lots of Pandora. I love seeing different ideas, it's a great opportunity to advertise.


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> I love the way you put your bracelets together iValani, they are so unique and always look lovely. Glad you got your Cosmic clip, looks gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Essence, have the snake one, love the look of it stacked. I only wear it with one bead, love the simplicity of it, the pearl is my favourite.
> 
> I have ordered the beaded one in the promotion. I wish I'd tried it on first as I have a Tiffany bead and will probably want to stick with it. I can always swap it in store for another snake one but the two tone is calling to me but it's an awful lot more to pay for just a hold clasp!



Thanks Mulberrygal. 

As of this Saturday I'll be owner of an Essence bracelet, my very first one.  I called the store and reserved the bracelet (snake) and the loyalty charm. We don't have the free bracelet promo like you do but everything from the Essence collection will be 30% off this coming Saturday at one of our concept stores so I decided not to miss the opportunity, I've been thinking about getting an Essence bracelet for a very long time.


----------



## prityxuzee

Sharing my new LE Mother's day bangle [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mrskolar09

Nice!  Your other bracelet is lovely too


----------



## AngelaPandora

iVALANI said:


> Someone asked to see a pic of the cosmic stars clip, I think I managed to capture how it shines here.



Light pink shimmer& sparkles and mouse in a cup look beatiful together.



tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3338567
> 
> Long time lurker of this thread and would like to share my collection  been 3 years since I got into Pandora and I am still so in love with this brand.
> 
> Am looking forward to getting my first essence bracelet in June for my birthday!



We are twins in Muranos. You have a lovely collection!


----------



## AngelaPandora

bellaNlawrence said:


> didn't know there is a Pandora thread here  so excited, here is my Disney bracelet
> thank you for letting me share



They are all so lovely, but the blue one is absolutely gorgeous!


Mulberrygal - bay the way how is your blue bracelet living 
Do you wear it and which is the final combo that you sticked (assuming you did)?


----------



## xoelle

I purchased a couple pair of 2-tone clips from the current Rue La La sale. Unfortunately the pair that I really, really want, the braided heart clips, have been sold out since the sale first started. 

I guess my heart clasp bracelet is turning towards a floral theme, since I'm going to add the flower clips to that one. My floral padlock and orchid dangle charms are currently on it. I also wanted a pair of generic 2-tone clips to go on my bracelet that houses my random charms for now, so that's where the elemental flow clips will go.


----------



## Divea

I bought a 'my silver garden' enamel watering can from rue lala and it doesn't fit my classic bracelet. The other 3 charms fit fine so I'm a bit disappointed especially since Pandora has phased it out. On a happy note, I found the red scooter charm! So cute.


----------



## xoelle

Divea said:


> I bought a 'my silver garden' enamel watering can from rue lala and it doesn't fit my classic bracelet. The other 3 charms fit fine so I'm a bit disappointed especially since Pandora has phased it out. On a happy note, I found the red scooter charm! So cute.


Oh that's terrible, sorry to hear about the water can. 

What other goodies did you get? I'm always in trouble when Rue La La finally has new charms to sell. Hehe.


----------



## Caz71

Added the mothers day bow with pink petit bead. Was eying opalscent but think pink looks better with hearts! Love it

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mulberrygal

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3350056
> 
> Added the mothers day bow with pink petit bead. Was eying opalscent but think pink looks better with hearts! Love it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Love the heart, some of the two tone are disappointing, the gold can look microscopic but this looks gorgeous...................your collection is certainly coming on quickly Caz.


----------



## Mulberrygal

bellaNlawrence said:


> didn't know there is a Pandora thread here  so excited, here is my Disney bracelet
> thank you for letting me share



They are gorgeous, very pretty. 

It's great to have a Pandora thread but I wish we could also have a thread for "pictures only" I love looking through at everyone's ideas and collections.


----------



## iVALANI

prityxuzee said:


> View attachment 3348347
> 
> Sharing my new LE Mother's day bangle [emoji173]&#65039;



It's beautiful, I love the way you combined the muranos.



LovelyLeslie said:


> I purchased a couple pair of 2-tone clips from the current Rue La La sale. Unfortunately the pair that I really, really want, the braided heart clips, have been sold out since the sale first started.
> 
> I guess my heart clasp bracelet is turning towards a floral theme, since I'm going to add the flower clips to that one. My floral padlock and orchid dangle charms are currently on it. I also wanted a pair of generic 2-tone clips to go on my bracelet that houses my random charms for now, so that's where the elemental flow clips will go.



I like the flower clips, they are really pretty. 



Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3350056
> 
> Added the mothers day bow with pink petit bead. Was eying opalscent but think pink looks better with hearts! Love it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



It's gorgeous Caz. 

Some more pics from me... My bracelet, the way I've been wearing it lately. Blue polka dot murano instead of the green ones which I usually wear with the purple and pink muranos.







Together with my new Essence bracelet, which looks so tiny and modest in comparison. 






And both of them together, stacked with the Troll bracelet.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

AngelaPandora said:


> They are all so lovely, but the blue one is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Mulberrygal - bay the way how is your blue bracelet living
> Do you wear it and which is the final combo that you sticked (assuming you did)?



thank you, the blue one was my first Pandora (gift from hubby)


----------



## alice87

iVALANI said:


> I don't know what to do... I definitely need to go to the store again because of this opening issue. And by then I guess I'll decide what to do with it, whether to keep it or whether to just exchange it for something else, I have lots of stuff on my wish list anyway.
> Should I settle for a charm I'm not 100% happy with when someone else would love it more than me, know what I mean.



If you are not happy, definetely exchange it, it is not going to get better with wear, just worse, and more loose. I think I returned few charms because they were not screwing correctly, or the bracelet were so crooked.


----------



## iVALANI

Alice, I did, I exchanged it for another clip a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Divea

LovelyLeslie said:


> Oh that's terrible, sorry to hear about the water can.
> 
> What other goodies did you get? I'm always in trouble when Rue La La finally has new charms to sell. Hehe.



I got a black tear drop murano, a red scooter enamel and a tendril clip. I think they are all smaller and lighter than my other full priced charms, like the camera, ship or even handbag. 

Now I'm afraid to buy more charms because of the hassle of returning them.


----------



## Mulberrygal

prityxuzee said:


> View attachment 3348347
> 
> Sharing my new LE Mother's day bangle [emoji173]&#65039;



Very lovely, when is your Mother's Day? We had ours back in March 

I love Muranos but I struggle to get 3 on my bracelet.


----------



## AngelaPandora

We had Mothers day today and a free charm promo, so I took advantage to purchase some pairs to my charms. I finally got second pave mystical flower (it has been out of stock for a while), second pink facionated Murano and a little pink facionated one. With my new three charms I can finalize my pink bracelet and wear it full.


----------



## AngelaPandora

iVALANI said:


> And both of them together, stacked with the Troll bracelet.



&#128525; Love the one with Troll. So beautiful.


----------



## iVALANI

AngelaPandora said:


> We had Mothers day today and a free charm promo, so I took advantage to purchase some pairs to my charms. I finally got second pave mystical flower (it has been out of stock for a while), second pink facionated Murano and a little pink facionated one. With my new three charms I can finalize my pink bracelet and wear it full.



Angela you have the most gorgeous bracelets! 
This one is so romantic and pretty, I love the little gold details, gold goes so well with pink.

Happy Mother's day everyone. It's today right?


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> We had Mothers day today and a free charm promo, so I took advantage to purchase some pairs to my charms. I finally got second pave mystical flower (it has been out of stock for a while), second pink facionated Murano and a little pink facionated one. With my new three charms I can finalize my pink bracelet and wear it full.



Oh that is so pretty, I love the pink petite facets, it really makes me want one


----------



## AngelaPandora

Thank you dears! Our Mothers day is almost ower, if you are still in the time zone then happy Mothers day to you!

My kids are teenagers already...they grow up to quickly


----------



## iVALANI

Thank you.  Agree about the kids growing up too fast. 
Where I live we don't celebrate it today we do it during the International women's day on March 8. But that day is not reserved for mothers only, you should do something to honour all the women in your life who mean something to you.


----------



## xoelle

All of the petite facets from the last couple of pictures are growing on to me. I may have to see the purple and green ones in person one day!

Happy [belated] Mother's Day to those who celebrated it on Sunday.




Divea said:


> I got a black tear drop murano, a red scooter enamel and a tendril clip. I think they are all smaller and lighter than my other full priced charms, like the camera, ship or even handbag.
> 
> Now I'm afraid to buy more charms because of the hassle of returning them.


The red scooter charm is super cute! In regards to them being lighter, it probably depends on the style of the charm. For example, I've ordered the house charm and jack-o-lantern charms from Rue La La in the past, and they were all in similar/same weight as my other silver charms I've bought full price. That's disheartening to hear about the watering can, though. I've never came across that problem with them before. :-/



tinkerella said:


> Thanks so much lovely! much much appreciated


You're welcome! I didn't even realize it looked like that on the bottom until I got one for myself. It makes the charm even cuter than I expected!


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> It's beautiful, I love the way you combined the muranos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the flower clips, they are really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gorgeous Caz.
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics from me... My bracelet, the way I've been wearing it lately. Blue polka dot murano instead of the green ones which I usually wear with the purple and pink muranos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together with my new Essence bracelet, which looks so tiny and modest in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both of them together, stacked with the Troll bracelet.




IValani, your bracelets are so pretty, especially the Troll one! [emoji7]

Is wearing multiple bracelets growing on you?


----------



## Caz71

LovelyLeslie said:


> All of the petite facets from the last couple of pictures are growing on to me. I may have to see the purple and green ones in person one day!
> 
> Happy [belated] Mother's Day to those who celebrated it on Sunday.
> [emoji813]
> 
> The red scooter charm is super cute! In regards to them being lighter, it probably depends on the style of the charm. For example, I've ordered the house charm and jack-o-lantern charms from Rue La La in the past, and they were all in similar/same weight as my other silver charms I've bought full price. That's disheartening to hear about the watering can, though. I've never came across that problem with them before. :-/
> 
> You're welcome! I didn't even realize it looked like that on the bottom until I got one for myself. It makes the charm even cuter than I expected!


I luv the moranos in pink but the petite facets remind me of essence but slightly bigger. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## iVALANI

Not really Crystalina... I'm still just experimenting with it, mostly at home. 
Troll is new so whenever I buy something new I tend to wear it all the time for a while. I have to try and see whether I can incorporate it somehow with the Pandora bracelet or maybe reduce the number of charms on Pandora so that it's not full.
I do love to see stacks on other people though, but there needs to be colour incorporated, stacks of bracelets with just silver or gold charms don't look appealing to me.


----------



## Caz71

Troll have lovely beads. Where do u buy them. We dont have these in oz

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## iVALANI

Yeah, we don't have them here either, I got mine in Italy.


----------



## Caz71

Here a pic at night
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 wore it to work. Can't stop looking at it. Next charm eying the perfume bottle.  Pink murano with hearts and 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71

iVALANI said:


> Yeah, we don't have them here either, I got mine in Italy.


Their beads fit on a pandora? Luv the glass beads. They look like lollies..

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## iVALANI

No, majority of Troll charms don't fit on Pandora Moments bracelets (they do fit on Essence though since their openings are much smaller). However that big anemone charm that I have can fit on my regular Pandora bracelet because it's not an ordinary charm so to speak and its openings are quite big. 
Pandora charms on the other hand fit the Troll bracelets. Clips do too but I wouldn't wear clips, I'm afraid I might end up damaging the bracelet somehow. Unlike Pandora, it doesn't have places designated for clips, you have to fasten the clip directly onto the chain.

I love love that pink box!


----------



## KTEM88

AngelaPandora said:


> We had Mothers day today and a free charm promo, so I took advantage to purchase some pairs to my charms. I finally got second pave mystical flower (it has been out of stock for a while), second pink facionated Murano and a little pink facionated one. With my new three charms I can finalize my pink bracelet and wear it full.



I love the way that bracelet looks with your finished charms on it!  That is so pretty and feminine!



Caz71 said:


> Here a pic at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wore it to work. Can't stop looking at it. Next charm eying the perfume bottle.  Pink murano with hearts and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350975
> View attachment 3350976
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Your bracelet is coming along nicely. I'm still debating whether to buy the two tone bow charm myself. 

My bracelet has had a few more charms added to it.  Most notably the two smooth heart clips I wanted (hubby bought them for me). I debated getting two pave heart clips instead, or even one smooth and one pave, but decided that the pave ones were just too blingy for this bracelet.

In other news, I stumbled across this YouTube video the other day about the making of Pandora charms and found it to be very interesting. I thought you ladies might enjoy it if you haven't already seen it &#128522;

https://youtu.be/rRxD9nxyb1I


----------



## xoelle

Caz71 said:


> I luv the moranos in pink but the petite facets remind me of essence but slightly bigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


I am getting an Essence itch for sure. I love how the Essence snake and bead chains look stacked together. And they really do look so elegant to wear for daily use at work.

Maybe next free bracelet promo...


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> They are all so lovely, but the blue one is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Mulberrygal - bay the way how is your blue bracelet living
> Do you wear it and which is the final combo that you sticked (assuming you did)?



Very pleased with it AngelaPandora, wear it on blue days :giggles: I love the blue radiant heart charm, that really made all the difference for me and I wear that in the centre, I kept the open work cz charms and blue pods but prefer wearing them with the tendril clips.


----------



## iVALANI

LovelyLeslie said:


> I am getting an Essence itch for sure. I love how the Essence snake and bead chains look stacked together. And they really do look so elegant to wear for daily use at work.
> 
> Maybe next free bracelet promo...



I love all the pictures of stacked Essence bracelets on the internet. I like it better when there are several bracelets with only one charm together than only one bracelet with several charms.


----------



## GingerJade

AngelaPandora said:


> We had Mothers day today and a free charm promo, so I took advantage to purchase some pairs to my charms. I finally got second pave mystical flower (it has been out of stock for a while), second pink facionated Murano and a little pink facionated one. With my new three charms I can finalize my pink bracelet and wear it full.



This is so lovely, just beautiful! I love two toned bracelets


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> I love all the pictures of stacked Essence bracelets on the internet. I like it better when there are several bracelets with only one charm together than only one bracelet with several charms.


I really like the light pink Friendship charm and the light blue Patience charm. I should pop into the Pandora Essence thread one day. .


----------



## iVALANI

I had to google them, I think they would look great together Leslie. 
Apart from Loyalty (aquamarine) which is the only charm I have at the moment, I also like Caring (rose quartz), Passion (synthetic ruby) and Freedom (plain silver), those are my top favourites, I both like the symbolism behind them and the way they look.


----------



## goldenmeans

I'm new to Pandora- I haven't even bought my first bracelet yet, and I had a question. Has anyone bought from a seller on ebay called Jupiter Jade? I know that the beads are not Pandora, and I'm fine with that, but they are claiming that the bracelets themselves are. Can anyone confirm that? I like the idea of buying a fully-beaded bracelet right away and then slowly building a collection of genuine Pandora charms to replace the other ones as I go along. Thanks!


----------



## cindygenit

New bracelet obsession [emoji7]


----------



## xoelle

cindygenit said:


> View attachment 3353433
> 
> 
> New bracelet obsession [emoji7]


I love the little ghost charm. I'm sad I missed out on that one. &#128557;

I also really like your ring, so pretty!


----------



## iVALANI

Those rings with tiny gold rings were beautiful, pity Pandora discontinued them.



goldenmeans said:


> I'm new to Pandora- I haven't even bought my first bracelet yet, and I had a question. Has anyone bought from a seller on ebay called Jupiter Jade? I know that the beads are not Pandora, and I'm fine with that, but they are claiming that the bracelets themselves are. Can anyone confirm that? I like the idea of buying a fully-beaded bracelet right away and then slowly building a collection of genuine Pandora charms to replace the other ones as I go along. Thanks!



That is what the seller claims? Honestly, this doesn't make much sense to me.. either everything is fake or everything is genuine, why would it be 50/50? I wouldn't try my luck with them. But I am a Pandora snob, no matter how well they're made, fakes are fakes at the end of the day, so maybe I'm not the best person to reply to your question.


----------



## Mulberrygal

goldenmeans said:


> I'm new to Pandora- I haven't even bought my first bracelet yet, and I had a question. Has anyone bought from a seller on ebay called Jupiter Jade? I know that the beads are not Pandora, and I'm fine with that, but they are claiming that the bracelets themselves are. Can anyone confirm that? I like the idea of buying a fully-beaded bracelet right away and then slowly building a collection of genuine Pandora charms to replace the other ones as I go along. Thanks!



Mmmmm, if it were me I'd rather buy an authentic bracelet with one charm, then add to it as and when I could. Charms also make great gifts, making it easy for friends and family to buy you something 

I'm sure you bracelet would come along quite quickly and I think a solo charm looks beautiful.


----------



## agpthng

My beautiful wife charm all of a sudden keeps opening, won't stay closed.


----------



## iVALANI

Oh no, that must be so annoying... I googled it, I have no idea why they even made that charm as a locket, it's not as if you can actually put anything inside. It should have been a simple heart with inscriptions on both sides and that's it.


----------



## tinkerella

agpthng said:


> My beautiful wife charm all of a sudden keeps opening, won't stay closed.




So sorry to hear that. Could you take it to the store and see if they would do an exchange/fix it?


----------



## agpthng

I was going to see the next time I'm in the area of the store.


----------



## deedeedor

Christmas~please come back soon!


----------



## BigPurseSue

deedeedor said:


> Christmas~please come back soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356539


 
Oh my, that's beautiful! I really think that's the loveliest Christmas bracelet I've ever seen!  Love the reindeer and the Christmas pudding. And the multiple pine cones. Very well done!


----------



## deedeedor

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh my, that's beautiful! I really think that's the loveliest Christmas bracelet I've ever seen!  Love the reindeer and the Christmas pudding. And the multiple pine cones. Very well done!




Thank you my dear! It sits on my watch spinner with my other watches waiting for that ones a year season! Haha


----------



## deedeedor

I might have posted this~was playing with this set today~just cute~


----------



## iVALANI

Both your bracelets are wonderful, especially the Christmas themed one.


----------



## Caz71

A tip... 

I changed my beads to the bangle. I used those kids loom bands inside the clips so they don't move...


----------



## Caz71




----------



## alice87

deedeedor said:


> Christmas~please come back soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356539



It is a lovely bracelet, but hold on, we did not have summer yet. It will come.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> I love all the pictures of stacked Essence bracelets on the internet. I like it better when there are several bracelets with only one charm together than only one bracelet with several charms.



Totally agree, I bought three charms but only wear my Eseence with one and stack it with another. My favourite is the pearl on the snake bracelet. 

I've ordered the beaded bracelet in the promo offer but am not sure if I'll like it.  I've been thinking of upgrading it to a two-tone snake one instead.


----------



## Mulberrygal

alice87 said:


> It is a lovely bracelet, but hold on, we did not have summer yet. It will come.





deedeedor said:


> Christmas~please come back soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356539



Yes it gorgoues but definitely don't want to think about Christmas yet ......... roll on summer 

Today is the last day of my holiday in Tenerife   I'm hoping to go home to the start of summer and some beach days


----------



## Maxt

AngelaPandora said:


> What is your favourite charm, Ladies?
> 
> For long time I loved my pavee mystic flover the most. It gets most of the rotation between all my 3 bracelets. And the second favourite is pink little facionated bead.
> 
> I must add that I like all my charms, despite that my swan is always upside down and my angelfish looks dead most of the time (depending on the angle it's tummy is upside and the tail contributes to tgat totally dead look  )
> My favourite murano is the pink cherry blossoms - it could be a seasonal thing for me though.



Mine first and most loved is Spanish cathedral charm. Details are amazing, it even has a heart on top. Second fav is Moss two tone charm, it looks kinda powerfull to me


----------



## agpthng

Favorite? That's a hard one.  They each are for different reasons but I guess my real favorite is the Moon and Star in memory of my dad's passing 2 years ago, cocktail glass that my son bought me for christmas off of my wish list (it wouldn't have mattered which one he got me but that he did and looked at my wish list is priceless), Eternity, Sky Blue spacers with the Radiant  Hearts Sky Blue.


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal, I hope you had a great time on your holiday. 

My latest addition, this is the discontinued Cinnamon flowers for you murano. 
I have no idea what I'll pair it with as I don't have any warm coloured muranos or charms, it will have to go solo for a while, with plain silver charms I mean.


----------



## betty_boop

Just got the Disney charms.. Olaf looking cute. &#9731;


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> Mulberrygal, I hope you had a great time on your holiday.
> 
> My latest addition, this is the discontinued Cinnamon flowers for you murano.
> I have no idea what I'll pair it with as I don't have any warm coloured muranos or charms, it will have to go solo for a while, with plain silver charms I mean.



Thanks iValani, holiday was lovely, sad it's over 

I love your cinnamon flowers murano, very lovely and unusual. 

Have the sales started for anyone else? Lots of discounts in the UK on two tone, gold & Xmas charms, also Muranos.....................I thought I had my Pandora habit under control, now so many that are tempting me 
again


----------



## AngelaPandora

I decided to buy the orchid charm after I saw it on this thread paired with dark blue Disney charms - just was waiting for the right moment. It is so vibrant and I love it with oxy or grey leather bracelet. 

I am happy with my collection.


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks iValani, holiday was lovely, sad it's over
> 
> I love your cinnamon flowers murano, very lovely and unusual.
> 
> Have the sales started for anyone else? Lots of discounts in the UK on two tone, gold & Xmas charms, also Muranos.....................I thought I had my Pandora habit under control, now so many that are tempting me
> again



Thanks so much, I'm liking it a lot. 
Re the sales, nothing here before the first week of July. My next planned trip to the store will be in about two weeks, when the summer collection arrives, can't wait to see everything in person. The club charm too, I usually don't care for them much but this year's charm is lovely. 



AngelaPandora said:


> I decided to buy the orchid charm after I saw it on this thread paired with dark blue Disney charms - just was waiting for the right moment. It is so vibrant and I love it with oxy or grey leather bracelet.
> 
> I am happy with my collection.



It's gorgeous , the orchid is one of the prettiest Pandora charms, in my opinion. I love how it looks on your grey bracelet.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> I decided to buy the orchid charm after I saw it on this thread paired with dark blue Disney charms - just was waiting for the right moment. It is so vibrant and I love it with oxy or grey leather bracelet.
> 
> I am happy with my collection.



It's looks gorgoues with the oink, really lovely.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I'm hoping to go into store this weekend to see which items they have reduced for the sale. Sumner sales seem to have started early in UK.  The discounts are 50% plus so it's made some charms affordable  We only have one Outlet here, selling mostly retired charms and it's too far for me to get to.  

I managed to get a couple of retired gold Muranos in my basket online but everything seems to be selling fast and I couldn't get through checkout fast enough and lost them


----------



## AngelaPandora

Thank you lovelies for your kind comments. I guess you can not do wrong with this charm


----------



## xoelle

@AngelaPandora - The orchid charm looks perfect with your collection!

@Mulberrygal - I'm going back and forth whether to get a couple things from The Jewel Hut or if I should wait for our next Rue La La sale. It'd be $35-40 cheaper if I'm able to get them from the next RLL sale, but they sold out seconds after the last one started. So I don't know if I should get them now for slightly more, or if I should take the risk and try and get them later. I'm sure if I decide to get them from TJH after all, that they'll be sold out by then too. Ugh.


----------



## Mulberrygal

LovelyLeslie said:


> @AngelaPandora - The orchid charm looks perfect with your collection!
> 
> @Mulberrygal - I'm going back and forth whether to get a couple things from The Jewel Hut or if I should wait for our next Rue La La sale. It'd be $35-40 cheaper if I'm able to get them from the next RLL sale, but they sold out seconds after the last one started. So I don't know if I should get them now for slightly more, or if I should take the risk and try and get them later. I'm sure if I decide to get them from TJH after all, that they'll be sold out by then too. Ugh.



I know it's a difficult decision, if you really love them I think I'd get them now but it's infuriating looking at some of the price reductions, knowing you've paid more. I had no idea they would discount them this much, I would have waited if I'd know.

We have reductions with jewel hut & TJH  at the moment and I'm tempted to get a couple of Xmas charms to put away. The silver ones don't seem to be flying of the shelves but the gold and two tone are going very fast. I'm so mad with myself for not checking out quickly, I faffed around picking extra packaging  the gold murano was reduced by 2/3 and of course there all turning up on EBay now for twice the price  a couple have come back onto stock so I will keep hoping I can still pick one in.


----------



## iVALANI

Wow it's crazy how fast they' re selling out.  Mulberrygal and Leslie, fingers crossed that you manage to get some good ones. 
Once the sales start here, perhaps I could also consider adding to my Christmas bracelet, right now it's pathetic, I only have two charms and one murano for that theme.


----------



## rabbits

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3360438
> 
> 
> Just got the Disney charms.. Olaf looking cute. &#9731;



We are twins on olaf and he makes me smile everytime!


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> Wow it's crazy how fast they' re selling out.  Mulberrygal and Leslie, fingers crossed that you manage to get some good ones.
> Once the sales start here, perhaps I could also consider adding to my Christmas bracelet, right now it's pathetic, I only have two charms and one murano for that theme.


The two-tone charms I want from The Jewel Hut's online sale keeps taunting me, but their discount isn't as big if I see them pop up on the next Rue La La sale in the future. 

I also want the silver dice charm from Las Vegas (forgot to get one from our actual trip), and the fleur de lis bead right now anyway. I don't have the funds for both.


----------



## Geddes

I started mine about three years ago and it seems forever since i first posted on here. I took advantage of the recent sale and never thought i would buy murano charms but the gold colour ones seem to work with the gold on the charms. I do like them but the whole bracelet needs tweaking now as its not as comfortable as it was. 
I was never in a rush to complete it but now i feel bereft !


----------



## tinkerella

Geddes said:


> I started mine about three years ago and it seems forever since i first posted on here. I took advantage of the recent sale and never thought i would buy murano charms but the gold colour ones seem to work with the gold on the charms. I do like them but the whole bracelet needs tweaking now as its not as comfortable as it was.
> 
> I was never in a rush to complete it but now i feel bereft !




Your bracelet is beautiful!! I think the addition of Murano charms makes the gold on the two tone pop! 
Perhaps you could rearrange the positions of the glass further from the clasp? It might do the trick


----------



## tinkerella

Managed to snag a preloved viola bloom pearl pendant charm at a really great price! So so happy. It is now sitting on my 45cm silver necklace! Tried to form a heart but it turned out awful.....  [emoji20]


----------



## Geddes

tinkerella said:


> Your bracelet is beautiful!! I think the addition of Murano charms makes the gold on the two tone pop!
> Perhaps you could rearrange the positions of the glass further from the clasp? It might do the trick



Thank you !
I have tried them in different places on the bracelet but they stick out a bit to much for me. I will get used to it. If all else fails i can always stick them on a chain round my neck


----------



## Geddes

I nearly bought that charm tinkerella but saw sense and walked away because it wouldnt have worked on mine but now i wish i had and done what you have done. It looks perfect on the chain.


----------



## tinkerella

ka.gonenc said:


> My collection




Hi! Could you please share whether or not the enamel on your rose clip and the cherry blossom clip are the same shade of pink? Or is the rose slightly more towards beige?


----------



## tinkerella

Geddes said:


> If all else fails i can always stick them on a chain round my neck



Sounds like a plan!! If you do we would love to see how that looks 



Geddes said:


> I nearly bought that charm tinkerella but saw sense and walked away because it wouldnt have worked on mine but... It looks perfect on the chain.



Thank you! I think it would look great by itself on a bangle as well. There's another version with a black spinel instead of the pearl and it's absolutely gorgeous too. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## iVALANI

Geddes said:


> I started mine about three years ago and it seems forever since i first posted on here. I took advantage of the recent sale and never thought i would buy murano charms but the gold colour ones seem to work with the gold on the charms. I do like them but the whole bracelet needs tweaking now as its not as comfortable as it was.
> I was never in a rush to complete it but now i feel bereft !



Your bracelet is gorgeous! 
We are all so different, for me, a bracelet is not complete without at least one murano (preferably three).


----------



## Chocobo_Knight

I was wondering whether it was too much stacking these two Panorda topaz rings together, what does everyone else think?  I'm wondering whether I should just wear one and stack with two smaller silver bands?


----------



## iVALANI

It looks a bit strange like this, if you don't mind my saying so.
It's such a beautiful ring, you should give it a chance to stand out on its own or paired with one slim Pandora band.


----------



## xoelle

Geddes said:


> I started mine about three years ago and it seems forever since i first posted on here. I took advantage of the recent sale and never thought i would buy murano charms but the gold colour ones seem to work with the gold on the charms. I do like them but the whole bracelet needs tweaking now as its not as comfortable as it was.
> I was never in a rush to complete it but now i feel bereft !


I think once I break my murano cherry and finally get one, that it's going to be a yellow/gold one on one of my two-tone bracelets. The yellow/gold muranos complements the two-tone charms so nicely!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

This is my current two tone bracelet - I moved on some charms and have added some new ones, am much happier with it now. I am hoping to get the Saturn flower charm in the sale and have bought the two tone bouquet safety chain to replace the current one, but don't plan to add any more charms apart from those for the moment.

I was just wondering if the gold floral spacers look ok where they are or if I should move them to either side of the Murano? Grateful for any ideas, TIA! &#128512;


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Chocobo_Knight said:


> I was wondering whether it was too much stacking these two Panorda topaz rings together, what does everyone else think?  I'm wondering whether I should just wear one and stack with two smaller silver bands?



Beautiful ring! Definitely wear just the one with a smaller band.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Geddes said:


> I started mine about three years ago and it seems forever since i first posted on here. I took advantage of the recent sale and never thought i would buy murano charms but the gold colour ones seem to work with the gold on the charms. I do like them but the whole bracelet needs tweaking now as its not as comfortable as it was.
> I was never in a rush to complete it but now i feel bereft !



Love it! The gold Muranos set off the two tone beautifully


----------



## KTEM88

Onebagtoomany said:


> This is my current two tone bracelet - I moved on some charms and have added some new ones, am much happier with it now. I am hoping to get the Saturn flower charm in the sale and have bought the two tone bouquet safety chain to replace the current one, but don't plan to add any more charms apart from those for the moment.
> 
> I was just wondering if the gold floral spacers look ok where they are or if I should move them to either side of the Murano? Grateful for any ideas, TIA! &#128512;



You have some really lovely charms! I like how you have your bracelet set up currently, although I do think the two gold floral spacers might look even better on either side of the Murano as you suggested. Just my two cents


----------



## Onebagtoomany

KTEM88 said:


> You have some really lovely charms! I like how you have your bracelet set up currently, although I do think the two gold floral spacers might look even better on either side of the Murano as you suggested. Just my two cents



Thank you! I'll try with the spacers on either side of the Murano and then add a photo


----------



## jasminewang

I am relatively new to Pandora, and enjoy looking at all your creations in this thread, you girls have great taste  I am also trying to creat my own, and it's almost done - but I keep feeling it's weird! Somewhere not right ... Maybe all beads I have are just too round? Or I should add spacers?? I hope to get advices from you girls


----------



## iVALANI

Jasmine, I think your bracelet is very pretty as it is and it's progressing very nicely.  Before adding spacers, you could perhaps add a bit of colour (an enamel charm or muranos in the colours you like). Go to the store and experiment with different colours and see what works best.

My look for today, the only non-Pandora charm is the Troll anemone in the centre.


----------



## rose10

jasminewang said:


> I am relatively new to Pandora, and enjoy looking at all your creations in this thread, you girls have great taste  I am also trying to creat my own, and it's almost done - but I keep feeling it's weird! Somewhere not right ... Maybe all beads I have are just too round? Or I should add spacers?? I hope to get advices from you girls



Your bracelet looks lovely so far!! i would recommend adding the charms you love to it to add to its sentiments and beauty  . Not looking weird at all!!


----------



## KTEM88

jasminewang said:


> I am relatively new to Pandora, and enjoy looking at all your creations in this thread, you girls have great taste  I am also trying to creat my own, and it's almost done - but I keep feeling it's weird! Somewhere not right ... Maybe all beads I have are just too round? Or I should add spacers?? I hope to get advices from you girls



I agree that this looks lovely as is. I see what you mean about having mostly round charms, but the heart clips help to break that up IMO. Maybe add a couple of Muranos if you like the way those look? It's beautiful as is though if you ask me


----------



## FairGrape

Wanted to post this yesterday, but here it is! My completed two tone pandora bracelet! [emoji7]


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I managed to get an oxi bracelet from House of Fraser although my local Pandora no longer have them - have paired it with ball clips and a preloved Viola Bloom charm for now although I'n not sure if the clips look ok with this combination? I can still return them/exchange for something else. I plan to get a couple of Muranos for this bracelet so thought simpler clips might work better?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Also, does anyone know if I can find an oxidised chain anywhere (UK)? I wanted to wear the Viola Bloom pendant as a necklace too but the standard silver chain I have from Pandora doesn't look quite right with it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

jasminewang said:


> I am relatively new to Pandora, and enjoy looking at all your creations in this thread, you girls have great taste  I am also trying to creat my own, and it's almost done - but I keep feeling it's weird! Somewhere not right ... Maybe all beads I have are just too round? Or I should add spacers?? I hope to get advices from you girls



I think it's gorgeous, not weird at all! Snap on the safety chain and flower charms too


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I decided to keep my two tone as it is with the gold floral spacers in their original place - I tried them on either side of the Murano but DH thought the difference in size didn't look quite right.


----------



## tinkerella

Onebagtoomany said:


> I managed to get an oxi bracelet from House of Fraser although my local Pandora no longer have them - have paired it with ball clips and a preloved Viola Bloom charm for now although I'n not sure if the clips look ok with this combination? I can still return them/exchange for something else. I plan to get a couple of Muranos for this bracelet so thought simpler clips might work better?




I think this looks great! Love the black spinel viola bloom with the oxidized chain[emoji7] you're making me want to get the black spinel version as well! (I currently own the pearl..) 

Wrt your query on where to get oxidized necklaces, perhaps you could try perlenodense? I think they ship to the U.K. and I remember seeing a couple of oxidized necklaces (on sale even!) on the site. Hope that helps [emoji4]


----------



## Mulberrygal

Onebagtoomany said:


> Also, does anyone know if I can find an oxidised chain anywhere (UK)? I wanted to wear the Viola Bloom pendant as a necklace too but the standard silver chain I have from Pandora doesn't look quite right with it!



They still have them full price in the Jewellery hut and Argento online, I've not checked the pandora Estore but they did have plenty of oxidised bracelets 

They also had them in the sale at John Greed online for £49 as I was umming about getting one but all sold out now :cry:
http://www.johngreedjewellery.com/w...dised-silver-starter-necklace-590703ox-p28618


----------



## Onebagtoomany

tinkerella said:


> I think this looks great! Love the black spinel viola bloom with the oxidized chain[emoji7] you're making me want to get the black spinel version as well! (I currently own the pearl..)
> 
> Wrt your query on where to get oxidized necklaces, perhaps you could try perlenodense? I think they ship to the U.K. and I remember seeing a couple of oxidized necklaces (on sale even!) on the site. Hope that helps [emoji4]



Thanks so much, will definitely check that store out! Oooh I didn't know that there was a pearl version of the Viola Bloom, now I want that too, lol!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Mulberrygal said:


> They still have them full price in the Jewellery hut and Argento online, I've not checked the pandora Estore but they did have plenty of oxidised bracelets
> 
> They also had them in the sale at John Greed online for £49 as I was umming about getting one but all sold out now :cry:
> http://www.johngreedjewellery.com/w...dised-silver-starter-necklace-590703ox-p28618



Thanks MG, I'll have a look at the estore, I did check HoF but they only have the oxi bracelets and not the necklaces.


----------



## xoelle

I think everyone's pieces on the last page are gorgeous.

I finally got the new two-tone safety chain I've been wanting. (That, and the fleur de lis charm.)


----------



## pandorarose

LovelyLeslie said:


> I think everyone's pieces on the last page are gorgeous.
> 
> I finally got the new two-tone safety chain I've been wanting. (That, and the fleur de lis charm.)


I love your safety chain! It is a new design and looks very nice.


----------



## Louliu71

FairGrape said:


> Wanted to post this yesterday, but here it is! My completed two tone pandora bracelet! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3366878




Both are beautiful, where is the other bracelet from?


----------



## iVALANI

LovelyLeslie said:


> I think everyone's pieces on the last page are gorgeous.
> 
> I finally got the new two-tone safety chain I've been wanting. (That, and the fleur de lis charm.)



Ooh I love that safety chain, so pretty! And fleur de lis too. Post some pics when you decide how to wear it.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LovelyLeslie said:


> I think everyone's pieces on the last page are gorgeous.
> 
> I finally got the new two-tone safety chain I've been wanting. (That, and the fleur de lis charm.)



Beautiful!


----------



## FairGrape

Louliu71 said:


> Both are beautiful, where is the other bracelet from?





Thank you Louliu [emoji178] 
Other bracelet is from John Hardy's Naga collection.


----------



## ka.gonenc

tinkerella said:


> Hi! Could you please share whether or not the enamel on your rose clip and the cherry blossom clip are the same shade of pink? Or is the rose slightly more towards beige?



Hi, you are right they are slightly different shades


----------



## ka.gonenc

LovelyLeslie said:


> I think everyone's pieces on the last page are gorgeous.
> 
> I finally got the new two-tone safety chain I've been wanting. (That, and the fleur de lis charm.)


 
They are gorgeous, congratulations on owning them


----------



## xoelle

Thanks everyone! I put the safety chain on my heart clasp snake bracelet. It looks so girly and florally with the two-tone flower clips on it. And with the floral heart lock and orchid enamel dangle on it.


However, I'm a little annoyed that the two-tone safety chain I purchased over the weekend has teeny, tiny dent on the surface of one of the hearts. And that same side of the heart, on the other side of it, when you run your finger along the edge, it doesn't feel smooth. Almost like there is a super small, microscopic piece of metal that wasn't smoothened off of it. I can't take the chain back to its original store since I bought it while on vacation. My husband told me I was delusional and that only I would notice it. He also pointed out that once I continuously wear it in the long-run, I won't notice these flaws anymore. True...

Similar thing happened with my orchid enamel dangle that I bought from a previous weekend vacation. Upon coming home, I noticed a of dot discoloration on one of the petals, about the size of a needlepoint. It's not noticeable at all unless you have it right in front of your face and are purposely looking for it.

I guess that's what I get for being too excited to buy things while I'm on vacation. I tend to go in and out fast, and hardly inspect what I purchase. I get so much anxiety from shopping in store.


----------



## iVALANI

Leslie, I know what you mean...  Even when no one else has a chance of noticing an imperfection, as long as I know it's there, it's bugging me and I keep looking at it. 

So, anyone have any favourites from the new summer collection? It was released yesterday.


----------



## GingerJade

iVALANI said:


> Leslie, I know what you mean...  Even when no one else has a chance of noticing an imperfection, as long as I know it's there, it's bugging me and I keep looking at it.
> 
> So, anyone have any favourites from the new summer collection? It was released yesterday.



Yes, I love the charm with the blue crystals and starfish, and the blue bird. I'm going to go look at them soon and see what I think in person


----------



## potomacng

My almost complete set, the bracelet is in need of a good clean but I can't find time to visit any Pandora's store


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> Leslie, I know what you mean...  Even when no one else has a chance of noticing an imperfection, as long as I know it's there, it's bugging me and I keep looking at it.
> 
> So, anyone have any favourites from the new summer collection? It was released yesterday.


 So I took my new safety chain to my closest store just to see what I could do, especially since it's only been less than a week since I bought it. The sales associate who helped me was so sweet and allowed me to exchange it hassle-free. My new one is definitely not as banged up as the original one I got from my weekend trip. 

I was so swayed by her kindness that I gave into the current promo here in the US. Spend $100 and get a free leather bracelet. I chose the new honeysuckle pink leather. So here are my new (again) purchases.

I am definitely on a Pandora ban for awhile!! :shame:


----------



## xoelle

potomacng said:


> My almost complete set, the bracelet is in need of a good clean but I can't find time to visit any Pandora's store


You have some lovely muranos on your bracelet.


----------



## iVALANI

potomacng said:


> My almost complete set, the bracelet is in need of a good clean but I can't find time to visit any Pandora's store



You have some very pretty discontinued charms there, lovely bracelet. 



LovelyLeslie said:


> So I took my new safety chain to my closest store just to see what I could do, especially since it's only been less than a week since I bought it. The sales associate who helped me was so sweet and allowed me to exchange it hassle-free. My new one is definitely not as banged up as the original one I got from my weekend trip.
> 
> I was so swayed by her kindness that I gave into the current promo here in the US. Spend $100 and get a free leather bracelet. I chose the new honeysuckle pink leather. So here are my new (again) purchases.
> 
> I am definitely on a Pandora ban for awhile!! :shame:



Leslie it's great that they agreed to exchange the safety chain!  That was very nice of them. 
You bought some lovely charms, I saw the pink bracelet in person, it's too pink for me... I was hoping it would be more coral than pink because it was not really possible to tell from the promo pics.

I went to my local Pandora today "just to have a look" at the summer collection but of course, how can I resist the free bracelet promo... So this is what I got. Two soon to be retired Essence charms - Virgo (my sign) and Aries (hubby), the charm in the middle is from before. Then the sweet cherries from the summer collection, they are GORGEOUS and finally, the small angel. Since Pandora is retiring plain silver charms at an alarming speed, my plan is to get as many of those as possible before they are all replaced by paves.  The bracelet I decided on was the bangle, this is my first one. The choice was between plain silver Moments bracelet, bangle or double grey leather bracelet.


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:
			
		

> Leslie it's great that they agreed to exchange the safety chain!  That was very nice of them.
> You bought some lovely charms, I saw the pink bracelet in person, it's too pink for me... I was hoping it would be more coral than pink because it was not really possible to tell from the promo pics.
> 
> I went to my local Pandora today "just to have a look" at the summer collection but of course, how can I resist the free bracelet promo... So this is what I got. Two soon to be retired Essence charms - Virgo (my sign) and Aries (hubby), the charm in the middle is from before. Then the sweet cherries from the summer collection, they are GORGEOUS and finally, the small angel. Since Pandora is retiring plain silver charms at an alarming speed, my plan is to get as many of those as possible before they are all replaced by paves.  The bracelet I decided on was the bangle, this is my first one. The choice was between plain silver Moments bracelet, bangle or double grey leather bracelet.


Ohhh, I would love a more coral-colored pink. Coral is one of my favorite colors. The original pink leather is too light for me. If I had not gotten the new honeysuckle color, I would have chosen the seafoam teal leather. 

Great haul! Let me know how you like the bangle. I still need to get an Essence bracelet. The plain silver angel, I love it and it's so dear to me! That was one of my very first charms I chose during my first Pandora purchase. Such a shame Pandora is on a pavé hype. I hope it's just a temporary trend (albeit a long one, it seems) for them.


----------



## angelicskater16

So I finally decided to custom make this for my dog Harlow! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128054;&#128062;&#128525;


----------



## iVALANI

LovelyLeslie said:


> Ohhh, I would love a more coral-colored pink. Coral is one of my favorite colors. The original pink leather is too light for me. If I had not gotten the new honeysuckle color, I would have chosen the seafoam teal leather.
> 
> Great haul! Let me know how you like the bangle. I still need to get an Essence bracelet. The plain silver angel, I love it and it's so dear to me! That was one of my very first charms I chose during my first Pandora purchase. Such a shame Pandora is on a pavé hype. I hope it's just a temporary trend (albeit a long one, it seems) for them.



Yeah, in the first promo pics that were released that bracelet looked coral pink, so I was really hoping. Maybe some other time...I like the bangle so far, I love that shape and type of bracelet. It's pretty light and I intend to keep it that way, I won't wear more than 2 or 3 charms on it. As for the pave hype, if they continue, I always have Trollbeads, no cz there whatsoever. 

And the angel... omg, when I saw its two tiny feet, that's just too cute, I love it. 



angelicskater16 said:


> So I finally decided to custom make this for my dog Harlow! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128054;&#128062;&#128525;



That's really cute. You do know you're not supposed to have this many charms on a leather bracelet due to potential stretching?


----------



## angelicskater16

iVALANI said:


> Yeah, in the first promo pics that were released that bracelet looked coral pink, so I was really hoping. Maybe some other time...I like the bangle so far, I love that shape and type of bracelet. It's pretty light and I intend to keep it that way, I won't wear more than 2 or 3 charms on it. As for the pave hype, if they continue, I always have Trollbeads, no cz there whatsoever.
> 
> And the angel... omg, when I saw its two tiny feet, that's just too cute, I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's really cute. You do know you're not supposed to have this many charms on a leather bracelet due to potential stretching?



Thank you! Yes my sales said the same thing. I actually got 6 of the double diva clips & the longest silver necklace chain, but I'm waiting for it to arive that way I can sync the silver chain with the black leather together. And with the 6 clips & silver necklace chain it will be more secure when my German Shepherd wears it. &#128054;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Maxt

Guys, where can i find the Pandora warranty terms for Europe? They told me in store i have 2 years warranty, i have a receipt from purchase.  2 stones fell off my charm. I bought it a year and half ago. The store is not near to me, so do i even bother going there?

 I found the info for clasp, loosen clips ets, but are missing stones covered by warranty?


----------



## ildera5

LovelyLeslie said:


> So I took my new safety chain to my closest store just to see what I could do, especially since it's only been less than a week since I bought it. The sales associate who helped me was so sweet and allowed me to exchange it hassle-free. My new one is definitely not as banged up as the original one I got from my weekend trip.
> 
> I was so swayed by her kindness that I gave into the current promo here in the US. Spend $100 and get a free leather bracelet. I chose the new honeysuckle pink leather. So here are my new (again) purchases.
> 
> I am definitely on a Pandora ban for awhile!! :shame:



So glad they were able to do that for you!  And isn't that Honeysuckle colour gorgeous!


----------



## ildera5

I had to partake in the promo too .. spend $125, get a free leather bracelet .. I think I managed to do that .. AND some


----------



## xoelle

@angelicskater - Oh wow. Harlow is so lucky! 

@Maxt - I hope this helps:
http://pandora.net/en-gb/pandora-company/faq_uk/warrantyrepairs

@ildera - Love your haul! The Alice in Wonderland charms come in such adorable colors.


----------



## iVALANI

Maxt said:


> Guys, where can i find the Pandora warranty terms for Europe? They told me in store i have 2 years warranty, i have a receipt from purchase.  2 stones fell off my charm. I bought it a year and half ago. The store is not near to me, so do i even bother going there?
> 
> I found the info for clasp, loosen clips ets, but are missing stones covered by warranty?



I hope they are covered. It says there the warranty does not cover damages caused by normal wear and tear but stones falling out is NOT normal wear and tear.



ildera5 said:


> I had to partake in the promo too .. spend $125, get a free leather bracelet .. I think I managed to do that .. AND some



Wow, what a great haul! 
Such a pity that the Disney charms are not available in Europe... The first thing I would tick off from my wish list would be all the pretty princess muranos.


----------



## Maxt

LovelyLeslie, thank you, i found that online but it doesn't say anything about the stones falling off.    It doesn't seem to be much information online.

iVALANI, i heard about that normal wear stuff... I really hope they can fix it. Otherwise i'll have to take my charm to some other silver store, and that's always a risk.


----------



## iVALANI

Maxt, why don't you try asking them directly on the Pandora FB page? I know they have people who check it regularly and they reply to questions.


----------



## Maxt

I took the charm to store today, they took it and told me they will call in a week or so, they need to check if the warranty covers repairment. They were really nice, so i hope for the best. Thanks iVALANI for trying to help


----------



## iVALANI

You're welcome.  Let us know how it went, I hope they will agree to exchange it.


----------



## xoelle

Maxt said:


> I took the charm to store today, they took it and told me they will call in a week or so, they need to check if the warranty covers repairment. They were really nice, so i hope for the best. Thanks iVALANI for trying to help


I hope they are able to help!  I hope you are able to have a pleasant experience with your store and needing something fixed/replaced like I recently did. Crosses fingers and good luck.

I was going to suggest their Facebook page or email them as well, but I figured either answer, they too would tell you to bring it to your local store. I don't think stones falling off counts as "wear and tear" either.


----------



## rose10

LovelyLeslie said:


> I hope they are able to help!  I hope you are able to have a pleasant experience with your store and needing something fixed/replaced like I recently did. Crosses fingers and good luck.
> 
> I was going to suggest their Facebook page or email them as well, but I figured either answer, they too would tell you to bring it to your local store. I don't think stones falling off counts as "wear and tear" either.



When i had bought the Encore Clips, i has asked the sales associate about what would happen if the stones fall out? She replied that within the year, as long as the warranty is in effect, Pandora would repair the item. After the warranty period Pandora will still fix it, they might charge a small fee in the amount of $6-$8, this is what i was told in 2013-14, when i bought the Encore Clips at the Outlet.


----------



## Maxt

Oh wow, such great news to hear! Even if they won't fix the stones for free i would rather pay them.  I didn't know that is possible. 
 They were super nice and helpfull in the store, i'll write about the situation! 

You people are truly amazing! 

I must say all new charms and bracelets on last pages are gorgeous! 

I used promo too, and got 2 standard bracelets. I took jewlery box charm, crown dangle and heart dangle, angel wings heart, graduation owl and round clasp with flowers.


----------



## KTEM88

I just love checking this thread for new postings and new pictures of everyones collections!

I went to a Pandora outlet store on the weekend where they had a huge selection of retired charms, and I just couldn't resist picking up one or two.  I'm particularly excited about the one; the little purse charm that got retired this past year I believe.  I'd had my eye on it before it was retired and was sad to see it go. I don't like the two tone one they offered as much as this one.  I also got the little dangling heart charm, which was on sale for $20, and I just couldn't resist  

Here's a pic of them both (not my pics though).


----------



## iVALANI

They are both so pretty, especially the purse. I always get so excited whenever I stumble upon retired charms. :giggles:


----------



## angelicskater16

LovelyLeslie said:


> @angelicskater - Oh wow. Harlow is so lucky!
> 
> @LovelyLeslie - thank you! People think I've gone crazy but she's my baby so totally worth it! Lol&#128525;&#128536;&#128054;&#128062;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## tinkerella

I agree! Harlow is a lucky lucky pup[emoji190]

Envious of the promos you girls have in the US! The leather bracelets look amazing. Where I live the promos are not that great [emoji20] 

On a sidenote,it was my birthday last weekend and I got two additions to my collection. The beaded basic stacking ring and the vintage letter y. So glad Pandora came up w these new alphabet charms! They are so pretty and delicate! Have always wanted my initial but didn't like the silver triangular chunky one and am not a fan of the pave dangles as well so this one is perfect [emoji7]


----------



## Caz71

Cute Tinkerella. We dont have those leather promos either in Australia!  

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## xoelle

Caz71 said:


> Cute Tinkerella. We dont have those leather promos either in Australia!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


@KTEM88 - Nice finds! I wish there was a Pandora outlet closer to me.

@angelicskater16 - I can't wait until my daughter is a bit older so I can start a Pandora bracelet or necklace for her. She's 3 and I was thinking of just waiting a few more years for her. I don't think you've gone crazy at all!

@tinkerlla - The new initial charm looks lovely as a necklace pendant! I actually appreciate it more on a necklace chain than on a bracelet.


----------



## KTEM88

@iVALANI - thanks! I'm really pleased to have found this outlet near me. It's still about 3 hours away, but my husband and I visit the area fairly regularly (lucky me!)!

@LovelyLeslie - thanks!  Like I said, it's still a good drive away from me, but we have friends in the area and I'll find any excuse to go there ;P


----------



## iVALANI

tinkerella said:


> I agree! Harlow is a lucky lucky pup[emoji190]
> 
> Envious of the promos you girls have in the US! The leather bracelets look amazing. Where I live the promos are not that great [emoji20]
> 
> On a sidenote,it was my birthday last weekend and I got two additions to my collection. The beaded basic stacking ring and the vintage letter y. So glad Pandora came up w these new alphabet charms! They are so pretty and delicate! Have always wanted my initial but didn't like the silver triangular chunky one and am not a fan of the pave dangles as well so this one is perfect [emoji7]
> View attachment 3377177



Looks great on a chain! 

I don't live in the States but we still get to have the promos, a couple of weeks before this one with the bracelets there was an Essence/rings promo when all Essence collection items and all rings were 30% off. So I used it to start my first Essence bracelet.

Speaking of rings, I tried this one from the summer collection, it is so pretty and striking.  To be worn solo on the hand of course.


----------



## tinkerella

@caz, @lovely, @iVA, thank you ladies I am enjoying wearing it as a pendant. The size and color makes it perfect for everyday wear. 

Wow 30% off the Essence and rings [emoji33] what a great deal! How do you like your essence so far? 

This ring is beautiful in the promo shots. I haven't had a chance to see it in stores yet though. Did you get it in the end? I think for people w long slender fingers it could be further stacked with some of the eternity-type CZ rings for a different look. [emoji5]


----------



## iVALANI

Tinkerella, the ring is pretty big, one of Pandora's biggest. It's really a statement ring, meant to be worn on its own. I didn't get it, bought some other things that day instead.

I love my Essence , wish I'd bought it sooner. These days I'm only wearing the Essence with 3 charms and the bangle with no charms, that's very minimalist for me but I like it a lot.


----------



## melvel

Does anyone know where I can still buy those MLB charms online with the logos on the baseballs?  I've been here in Chicago for about two weeks, desperately searching for the Cubs one, and naturally, it's always the one sold out in stores I've been to.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Loving my new honeysuckle pink leather bracelet with orchid charm


----------



## Crystalina

Onebagtoomany said:


> Loving my new honeysuckle pink leather bracelet with orchid charm




Gorgeous!!! I love it and now I think I want one! [emoji7][emoji171][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Caz71

Hey ladies.. this person that lives in usa frequently goes to disneyland and is a personal shopper for Disney pandora! Im 200pct sure she is legit as found her on another fb site.







Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Crystalina said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love it and now I think I want one! [emoji7][emoji171][emoji106]&#127995;



Oooh, definitely get one! It is such a gorgeous shade of pink!


----------



## iVALANI

Onebagtoomany said:


> Loving my new honeysuckle pink leather bracelet with orchid charm



They look really good together.


----------



## xoelle

melvel said:


> Does anyone know where I can still buy those MLB charms online with the logos on the baseballs?  I've been here in Chicago for about two weeks, desperately searching for the Cubs one, and naturally, it's always the one sold out in stores I've been to.


I haven't seen the Cubs in the baseball form online lately. Just the dangles for them. Sorry. 



iVALANI said:


> I love my Essence , wish I'd bought it sooner. These days I'm only wearing the Essence with 3 charms and the bangle with no charms, that's very minimalist for me but I like it a lot.


I know I told myself I'd be on a Pandora ban, but I'm really, really tempted to go back to my store and get 2 Essence bracelets (1 regular and 1 beaded) and a few charms. I can upgrade and pay an extra $5 per Essence bracelet with the free leather bracelet promo. Now I want love (silver), faith (synthetic amethyst), and spirituality (silver) on one. And health (silver) and prosperity (aventurine) on one.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

iVALANI said:


> They look really good together.



Thanks!  I love wearing the orchid charm as a necklace too, it looks great on a silver chain.


----------



## xoelle

This was before I banned myself. Just received it in the mail yesterday. I forgot to get a dice charm while we were there, so I had this sent to me from one of the Las Vegas Pandora stores. This is the original plain die. Non-cubic zirconia. Just the way I like it.


----------



## xoelle

Onebagtoomany said:


> Loving my new honeysuckle pink leather bracelet with orchid charm


I love it stacked with your Essence (and Tiffany). Makes me want to go back to the store and start my Essence collection soon!


----------



## iVALANI

LovelyLeslie said:


> I haven't seen the Cubs in the baseball form online lately. Just the dangles for them. Sorry.
> 
> I know I told myself I'd be on a Pandora ban, but I'm really, really tempted to go back to my store and get 2 Essence bracelets (1 regular and 1 beaded) and a few charms. I can upgrade and pay an extra $5 per Essence bracelet with the free leather bracelet promo. Now I want love (silver), faith (synthetic amethyst), and spirituality (silver) on one. And health (silver) and prosperity (aventurine) on one.



I googled them, wow, prosperity is gorgeous. I think both combinations you have come up with will look great, both on their own and together.

I have just started my Essence collection, so far I only have Virgo and Aries beads and loyalty (aquamarine) between them, I still have these on my wish list: caring, freedom, love, health, wisdom, passion, hope, one more snake bracelet and one beaded bracelet. 



LovelyLeslie said:


> This was before I banned myself. Just received it in the mail yesterday. I forgot to get a dice charm while we were there, so I had this sent to me from one of the Las Vegas Pandora stores. This is the original plain die. Non-cubic zirconia. Just the way I like it.



Oh yes, the plain one is the best, it's lovely.


----------



## Caz71

Walked past a store yest. Omg beautiful displays. Wasnt allowed to buy

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LovelyLeslie said:


> This was before I banned myself. Just received it in the mail yesterday. I forgot to get a dice charm while we were there, so I had this sent to me from one of the Las Vegas Pandora stores. This is the original plain die. Non-cubic zirconia. Just the way I like it.



Lovely!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LovelyLeslie said:


> I love it stacked with your Essence (and Tiffany). Makes me want to go back to the store and start my Essence collection soon!



Thanks! I love the Essence range and think both the snake and beaded bracelets look great stacked.


----------



## xoelle

My least extravagant bracelet, but probably one of my most meaningful pieces. The edgier charms are OHM or Redbalifrog (the alien is a no-name brand). It's themed around two of my favorite bands.


----------



## xoelle

And how I styled the other half of my latest purchases. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## xoelle

Caz71 said:


> Walked past a store yest. Omg beautiful displays. Wasnt allowed to buy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


Same here. I'm trying to resist the tempation. I don't want to know how much I've spent on Pandora in the last two months. I am trying to hold off my Essence haul and hoping the next promo for me will be in Sept. Only problem with that is I hope there aren't too many new pieces from now and then that I will want as well. I believe it was your gorgeous lapis lazuli that got me interested in the Essence line in the first place.


----------



## tinkerella

Love your bracelets lovely! One is edgy and the other girly - you've got your outfits covered  

Please share which 2 bands you've themed your first bracelet around. I think that's such a cool idea!


----------



## iVALANI

Leslie, both are gorgeous, especially the first one , I think I already admired that skull with the crown when you posted a pic a while ago. The smaller skull is by Ohm and the crowned one by Redbalifrog, right? Ohm, Troll and Redbalifrog all have such cool charms.


----------



## xoelle

Thank you tinkerella and iVALANI!



tinkerella said:


> Love your bracelets lovely! One is edgy and the other girly - you've got your outfits covered
> 
> Please share which 2 bands you've themed your first bracelet around. I think that's such a cool idea!


Don't laugh. 311 is the first one, and Avenged Sevenfold is the second one. 



iVALANI said:


> Leslie, both are gorgeous, especially the first one , I think I already admired that skull with the crown when you posted a pic a while ago. The smaller skull is by Ohm and the crowned one by Redbalifrog, right? Ohm, Troll and Redbalifrog all have such cool charms.


Yes! The crowned centerpiece is Redbalifrog. It easily become one of my favorite charms and it's not even Pandora. Lol. The smaller one next to it with the multiple skulls is another Ohm. I suppose I could have added the rock star clips to this bracelet, but I always like a little splash of two-tone somewhere. I know the dainty bows safety chain doesn't really match, but it was my only bracelet that didn't have a safety chain and this was the only other one I had lying around.


----------



## angelicskater16

View attachment 3380920
View attachment 3380920


My baby Harlow wearing her new Pandora necklace!![emoji190][emoji252]&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LizO...

angelicskater16 said:


> View attachment 3380920
> View attachment 3380920
> 
> 
> My baby Harlow wearing her new Pandora necklace!![emoji190][emoji252]&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



I like that


----------



## angelicskater16

LizO... said:


> I like that




Thank you!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;[emoji190][emoji252]


----------



## iVALANI

I was wondering what everyone's thoughts about wearing bracelets on both wrists are... Nothing too flashy, in my case it would be one full Pandora bracelet on the left and empty bangle + very discreet Essence bracelet on the right wrist. I tried it like that, looks OK to me, but perhaps I'm not objective.


----------



## Toto too

melvel said:


> Does anyone know where I can still buy those MLB charms online with the logos on the baseballs?  I've been here in Chicago for about two weeks, desperately searching for the Cubs one, and naturally, it's always the one sold out in stores I've been to.


The only way to get the MLB charms is directly from the stadiums, or MLB.com.  There may be some stores that still have some in stock, but you probably won't find the home teams (like no Cubs in Chicago, but they probably have other teams).  MLB decided last year to make them unavailable for the stores, but they do have them listed on MLB.com so good luck!  Click on Shop, then type in Pandora to search.


----------



## melvel

Toto too said:


> The only way to get the MLB charms is directly from the stadiums, or MLB.com.  There may be some stores that still have some in stock, but you probably won't find the home teams (like no Cubs in Chicago, but they probably have other teams).  MLB decided last year to make them unavailable for the stores, but they do have them listed on MLB.com so good luck!  Click on Shop, then type in Pandora to search.



Thanks!

The Pandora store in Water Tower Place in Chicago still had all teams in stock, except the Cubs one.  Even the White Sox charms were there. 

I think it's just because in Chicago, you expect the popular team's charms to get sold out.  Not necessarily because they are no longer sold in the stores?  That is why I'm trying other cities, the Cubs might not be popular there.


----------



## melvel

iVALANI said:


> I was wondering what everyone's thoughts about wearing bracelets on both wrists are... Nothing too flashy, in my case it would be one full Pandora bracelet on the left and empty bangle + very discreet Essence bracelet on the right wrist. I tried it like that, looks OK to me, but perhaps I'm not objective.



I wear a full bracelet on my right hand, and a leather bracelet with a few charms together with my Apple Watch on my left hand.  I don't think it's flashy.


----------



## Maxt

@LovelyLeslie : You're so lycky for getting the plain dice, it's been on my WL for long but i can't find it  And both of your bracelets are lovely!

@iVALANI : I think it's ok to wear them like that. It's not too much.

@angelicskater16 : Harlow is so cute with his necklace!

@tinkerella : love the ring and new letter charm. It's very pretty on chain.

@Onebagtoomany : that bracelet combination looks so good. When i tried new pink bracelet it seemed way pink for me, and kinda hard to combine. Maybe i should try it again 

And as for my replacement situation, it's not resolved yet. 

I saw many charms and bracelet pics, but how and where do you store bracelets? I keep mine in some random box, but i really need a bigger one.


----------



## iVALANI

Thanks for the replies everyone. 
Maxt, what do you mean, did you go to the store, what did they say?
Re. storage, I have a couple of individual square boxes, both small and bigger ones (the ones you get at the store when you buy jewelry) and I have the big, round one like the one on the pic below. This is a photo from the internet, not mine, but it's the exact same box.


----------



## Maxt

I called them, resolving is in progress, they don't know yet. I will call them again next week.

I have square boxes, but I don't find them practical. I like to have all in one place, this round box seems great. I'll look up for something like that. Thanks iVALANI!


----------



## happybaglady16

View attachment 3383288


My Stepmom and I went shopping and couldn't resist these fun summer charms. She went with the palm tree and I went with the new parrot and teal muranos. We both got the new light blue leather bracelet.

I tried on the honeysuckle pink one and it looked awful on me. :/ It's such a gorgeous shade of pink and I was sad it didn't look good on me. But, the parrot puts a smile on my face.


----------



## happybaglady16

I just found this thread and am so excited and happy. I love looking at everybody's designs and getting new ideas. Here are most of my bracelets. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## xoelle

Lots of gorgeous pieces on this page!

@Maxt - I hope you get a happy ending in the end! I like to store each bracelet in those white anti-tarnish pouches the store sometimes has. 

@iVALANI - I think that's fine. Once I get my 2 Essence bracelets, I think my everyday arm candy will be 2 bangles with 4 charms each on one arm, and 2 Essence bracelets with 2-3 charms each on the other.


----------



## angelicskater16

I just updated Harlow's necklace!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## iVALANI

Leslie thanks for the reply, the plan for your everyday arm candy sounds good too. I can't wait to see what it looks like. 
Happybaglady, I love your collection! You have some very cool charms. 

Angelicskater, I'm sorry, I just don't understand why someone would put breakable murano charms around their dog's neck... Please don't think I'm a hater or anything, I just don't think it's safe. Dogs are active, glass is sensitive, it can break, she can get hurt, she can swallow them. Come to think of it, she can swallow other charms as well, not just muranos. I'm sorry, but with so many gorgeous dog collars you can choose from why would you choose glass?


----------



## angelicskater16

[QUOTE="iVALANI, post: 30343608,

Angelicskater, I'm sorry, I just don't understand why someone would put breakable murano charms around their dog's neck... Please don't think I'm a hater or anything, I just don't think it's safe. Dogs are active, glass is sensitive, it can break, she can get hurt, she can swallow them. Come to think of it, she can swallow other charms as well, not just muranos. I'm sorry, but with so many gorgeous dog collars you can choose from why would you choose glass?[/QUOTE]


Hi... Thank you for your input. First off I would like to say my girl is really obedient and whenever she wears a collar she has been trained not to bite or chew at it so in all honestly there has never been any issues. Also, I only allow her to wear it when I can fully watch her. If she is training then I would never allow her to wear it. I think we share a differences of opinion but thank you for your input. I'm sure there are people out there that disagrees with me but I'm a super careful pet owner and I would never put my dog at risk. So again I would like to say thanks for your input.


----------



## angelicskater16

angelicskater16 said:


> [QUOTE="iVALANI, post: 30343608,
> 
> Angelicskater, I'm sorry, I just don't understand why someone would put breakable murano charms around their dog's neck... Please don't think I'm a hater or anything, I just don't think it's safe. Dogs are active, glass is sensitive, it can break, she can get hurt, she can swallow them. Come to think of it, she can swallow other charms as well, not just muranos. I'm sorry, but with so many gorgeous dog collars you can choose from why would you choose glass?




Hi... Thank you for your input. First off I would like to say my girl is really obedient and whenever she wears a collar she has been trained not to bite or chew at it so in all honestly there has never been any issues. Also, I only allow her to wear it when I can fully watch her. If she is training then I would never allow her to wear it. I think we share a differences of opinion but thank you for your input. I'm sure there are people out there that disagree with me but I'm a super careful pet owner and I would never put my dog at risk. So again I would like to say thanks for your input.[/QUOTE]


----------



## iVALANI

OK, that was just my opinion and the mom in me talking. I am sure you thought everything through well in advance.


----------



## Maxt

They called me  I exchanged my charm (it's retiered) for this gorgeous beauty! 
It looks much better live than on this photo.


----------



## angelicskater16

iVALANI said:


> OK, that was just my opinion and the mom in me talking. I am sure you thought everything through well in advance.


Thanks.... I also consider myself a Mom of sort. When you know your kids movement you know what she will do or won't do.


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> I was wondering what everyone's thoughts about wearing bracelets on both wrists are... Nothing too flashy, in my case it would be one full Pandora bracelet on the left and empty bangle + very discreet Essence bracelet on the right wrist. I tried it like that, looks OK to me, but perhaps I'm not objective.



I tried that look, and I didn't care for it on myself. To me, I felt like it looked messy. 

I definitely prefer one bold bracelet, or two thinner, delicate bracelets.


----------



## Mogambo66

Hi everyone! I'm relatively new to Pandora, and I have a question that I'm hoping someone here can answer. Does anyone know if Pandora ever made a double wrap braided leather bracelet in aqua or mint green? I know about the pearlized sea green version that came out about a year or two ago, but I was wondering if anyone knew of a mint green or aqua matte leather version?


----------



## iVALANI

Maxt said:


> They called me  I exchanged my charm (it's retiered) for this gorgeous beauty!
> It looks much better live than on this photo.



That's great! I'm glad you're happy with how it was resolved in the end.



Mogambo66 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm relatively new to Pandora, and I have a question that I'm hoping someone here can answer. Does anyone know if Pandora ever make a double wrap braided leather bracelet in aqua or mint green? I know about the pearlized sea green version that came out about a year or two ago, but I was wondering if anyone knew of a mint green or aqua matte leather  version?



No, not that I know of... 

Crystalina thanks for your input re. my question.


----------



## xoelle

@Maxt - Yay! It's beautiful. Love, love, love the green in it. The plain silver/oxidized dice charm, I think it's only exclusive to Las Vegas now. I think the one with CZ's is easier to get from other places, though.

@Mogambo66 - There is a "retired" section on the Pandora Website where it will list almost everything to date that has been retired. I'd love a kelly green double leather bracelet myself.


----------



## xoelle

Here are pictures of my Essence stack and bangle stack. In regards to my new Essence bracelets... So much for my Pandora ban. Lol. I love the daintiness of the Essence bracelets! Perfect for everyday use/work. I can't believe I never got into them sooner.

Pardon my pink leather. I wore that certain bracelet today for a special family occasion. I don't typically have more than 2 on each arm.


----------



## Mogambo66

iVALANI said:


> That's great! I'm glad you're happy with how it was resolved in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> No, not that I know of...
> 
> Crystalina thanks for your input re. my question.





LovelyLeslie said:


> @Maxt - Yay! It's beautiful. Love, love, love the green in it. The plain silver/oxidized dice charm, I think it's only exclusive to Las Vegas now. I think the one with CZ's is easier to get from other places, though.
> 
> @Mogambo66 - There is a "retired" section on the Pandora Website where it will list almost everything to date that has been retired. I'd love a kelly green double leather bracelet myself.



Thank you for your help! The retired section of the website was very useful!


----------



## iVALANI

LovelyLeslie said:


> View attachment 3384345
> View attachment 3384346
> 
> 
> Here are pictures of my Essence stack and bangle stack. In regards to my new Essence bracelets... So much for my Pandora ban. Lol. I love the daintiness of the Essence bracelets! Perfect for everyday use/work. I can't believe I never got into them sooner.
> 
> Pardon my pink leather. I wore that certain bracelet today for a special family occasion. I don't typically have more than 2 on each arm.



Yay, you started the Essence! They are gorgeous.  Have fun wearing them. I still can't decide whether my next Essence bracelet will be snake or beaded one...

I also broke my ban yesterday, I am always willing to do that in case of retired charms, so I have an excuse.  These are two pink/lime seeing sports muranos. Pink/green is one of my favourite color combinations and these were retired a long long time ago, I just couldn't resist them.


----------



## tinkerella

Ahh was busy the past few days and didn't check the thread and now I am overwhelmed by the many beautiful bracelets put up by you ladies! Especially love the summery leathers and the pop of colors! 

@Iva, the pink green Murano is so fun!


----------



## Caz71

Loving the leather bracelets and colours. It is winter here and I enjoy looking at yr summery stacks!


----------



## xoelle

I already want to get 3 more retired Essence charms from the current Rue La La promo here in the US. Figured I'd keep those until I get an Essence bangle for it. Someone stop me!


----------



## iVALANI

If you came here to be dissuaded, you came to the wrong place.  This is a purely enabling environment.
But seriously, those Ruelala sales are supposed to be really good, or so I hear. I wish we had something like that.


----------



## jba10

Im new to pandora.just got my first bracelet ladt weekend.love it!


----------



## Pepp

Does it look strange to y'all if someone only had one charm on their bracelet? I have one charm and two stoppers on the pave bracelet and I think I want to leave as is for the moment but I wonder does it look strange to other people


----------



## xoelle

@iVALANI - 

@jba10 - Welcome to the dark side! It's so addicting.

@Pepp - I don't think that looks strange at all.


----------



## Maxt

My bracelet with new murano:



@LovelyLeslie thanks for information about dice. You are very lucky!
I like the beaded essence bracelet, it'so delicate!

@iVALANI : i like how you combined murano charms. Too bad these are retiered.  You have lovely charms (mouse in the cup is my favourite). I would like to see the combination with this one:


I wear it on leather necklace for now, don't have a clue how to combine it.
@Pepp i sometimes wear one charm on my threadless bracelet, or just plain bracelet. It looks nice to me. Actually, i think you should enjoy your bracelet the way you like it.


----------



## xoelle

The Essence gems/stones are my baby steps to the world of muranos. LOL


----------



## iVALANI

Maxt - Thank you so much. Did you mean my combination with this red murano? Currently it's on my winter/Christmas bracelet, I can post a pic if you like.

Pepp - No, it's not strange, sometimes I'm also in the mood for the minimalist look. I've been wearing my bangle these days free of any charms and I like what it looks like a lot.

Leslie - I really don't know how you managed to resist them so far, muranos (glass beads in general) are probably my favourite types of beads. Haven't counted mine in a while but I think I'm close to 20 now.  And I've only recently discovered Trollbeads and Elf beads muranos so... that number will keep increasing.


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> Leslie - I really don't know how you managed to resist them so far, muranos (glass beads in general) are probably my favourite types of beads. Haven't counted mine in a while but I think I'm close to 20 now.  And I've only recently discovered Trollbeads and Elf beads muranos so... that number will keep increasing.


I already had a scare with my Essence stones. I playfully smacked my husband on his shoulder last night (he was teasing me about something), when I realized I was still wearing my 2 Essence bracelets on that same arm. I kept examining my aventurine and synthetic amethyst to make sure they were okay, in case I banged them up on accident or anything. I can't imagine how paranoid I'd be with actual glass muranos.


----------



## iVALANI

Oh, they are much more durable than that, don't worry. Sometimes when I rearrange my bracelet I drop charms on the floor (parquet, not tiles), muranos too, and nothing bad ever happened. I do remember someone writing once on this thread about her murano shattering when she dropped her bracelet in the bathroom. So I am always careful but never to the point of obsessing about it.


----------



## Pandoortje

I want the limited edition eijffeltower charm that is for sale in France! Only 500 were made... I wish I knew someone in France


----------



## Pandoortje




----------



## Pandoortje

I can't see it! Can you?


----------



## iVALANI

I see it in both posts...


----------



## Pandoortje

Thanks, I can't but than it's just me. Isn't it cute?


----------



## iVALANI

It's lovely, I agree.


----------



## Allshinythings

I enjoy looking at everyone's pandora. I bought the Mother's Day bangle recently and really like it. Today I actually stacked it with my old bracelet. It's a bit heavy with two but I love it. [emoji1]


----------



## xoelle

The all-gold Eiffel Tower charm is stunning. That will surely be a nice collectible later on. 

@AmokedFish, you have beautiful bracelets. I love your traditional silver charms.


----------



## xoelle

@iVALANI, I forgot to mention I would love to see a picture of all (or most) of your muranos one day!


----------



## iVALANI

And I'd love to post it , I just need to figure out how to arrange them. Perhaps they'll fit onto chopsticks.

AmokedFish, I LOVE your bracelets and they look great together.


----------



## xoelle

That would be a cute idea. Looking forward to however you lay them out.

I can't believe I started actively posting in the Pandora thread just a few months ago when I had 6 bracelets. Now my collection has doubled in number. Oops.


----------



## nanogirl21

I plan to get my first standard classic bracelet and a rope bracelet soon. I am wondering if the Essence collection beads fit on the standard classic Pandora bracelet or the rope bracelets. I do not like bangles or necklaces (necklaces are too long I prefer 22 inch) so those are out of the question for me. I like 3-4 charms from the collection. Does Pandora usually add more charms to their collections like this or is this it? I don't want to buy charms if they will not fit on my bracelet. I also do not want to buy a bracelet that I will only have a few charms on. 

In addition, what do you guys recommend if you are between bracelet sizes? My wrist is measuring 20.5 cm after adding 2 cm to the tight tape measure size. Should I take the smaller size or the larger? I do not want the bracelet slipping down my arm or off my arm, but at the same time I don’t want it to be too tight. I plan to fill my bracelets about 75% full. I know that the bracelets stretch. About how much do they stretch? There are not any stores in my area to try out sizes and see in person. Everything will be purchased from the website.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## pinkloverme

nanogirl21 said:


> I plan to get my first standard classic bracelet and a rope bracelet soon. I am wondering if the Essence collection beads fit on the standard classic Pandora bracelet or the rope bracelets. I do not like bangles or necklaces (necklaces are too long I prefer 22 inch) so those are out of the question for me. I like 3-4 charms from the collection. Does Pandora usually add more charms to their collections like this or is this it? I don't want to buy charms if they will not fit on my bracelet. I also do not want to buy a bracelet that I will only have a few charms on.
> 
> In addition, what do you guys recommend if you are between bracelet sizes? My wrist is measuring 20.5 cm after adding 2 cm to the tight tape measure size. Should I take the smaller size or the larger? I do not want the bracelet slipping down my arm or off my arm, but at the same time I don’t want it to be too tight. I plan to fill my bracelets about 75% full. I know that the bracelets stretch. About how much do they stretch? There are not any stores in my area to try out sizes and see in person. Everything will be purchased from the website.
> 
> Thank you for the help.



Unfortunately, the essence charms wouldn't fit on the classic bracelet. They are made smaller and would only fit on the essence bracelets.

Pandora adds charms quite often. They release new charms ever season. I do think they have just released the summer collection and they are releasing thr pre-autumn collection on July 21. Aside from the seasonal releases, they have limited editions and club charms, a collector's item they release every year. They also release collections for special occasions like Mother's Day and Valentine's. So yes, you will be getting a lot of options for your bracelets. Although, they discontinue some of the old designs. 

I'm not sure if whether you should get the smaller or bigger size for your bracelet. I have the bangle in the size 19cm and I'm only supposed to be a 17cm. It does slide on my arms a lot and can easily be taken off if done deliberately. I'm still living with it though. 

I hope this helped [emoji4]


----------



## pinkloverme

Pepp said:


> Does it look strange to y'all if someone only had one charm on their bracelet? I have one charm and two stoppers on the pave bracelet and I think I want to leave as is for the moment but I wonder does it look strange to other people



I don't think it looks strange. It really depends on how you prefer it since you're the one living with it everyday.


----------



## iVALANI

I do not recommend buying your first bracelet without trying different sizes in person first. I realise that you don‘t have a Pandora store nearby but trying it on considerably reduces the possibility of buying the wrong size. My wrist is 15 cm at its widest part (wrist bone) and according to Pandora guidelines, size 17 bracelet is my right size. When I tried it at the store I couldn‘t wait to take it off, way too snug for me, I like my bracelets to be quite loose around my wrist and to fall below the wrist bone at least 1 cm. Therefore I have one size 18 bracelet (to wear with no more than 7-8 charms) and one size 19 (to wear full and with at least 4-5 muranos). My bangle is also size 19 while my Essence bracelet is 18 but I don‘t intend to wear it full. So, in the end it all depends on you, if you like a looser fit, go for the bigger size.

Pandora Moments and Pandora Essence are not compatible, they‘re like two different brands. Pandora Moments charms will fit onto the Essence bracelets but that is not recommended since they are much heavier than the Essence charms and will stretch or possibly even damage the delicate Essence bracelet in no time.

Just to add one more thing, my size 19 bracelet has stretched by exactly 1 cm in the course of one year but it‘s always full and I wear it all the time so I was expecting that. However, some people say they have bracelets that haven‘t stretched at all, so the stretching is not a universal rule.


----------



## xoelle

I think pinkloverme and iVALANI covered all of your questions with their great answers.

I know this isn't an option for you since you aren't near any stores that carry Pandora. But from my personal experience, it was the best thing to do and get sized in person too. Their Website advises to go down in one size for their Essence line. I was fitted for both the Moments and Essence bracelets in store, and I'm actually 18 cm for both as well. My Moments bangles are 19 cm. I've also noticed that my snake chain bracelets that I wear on a more regular basis are my bracelets that have stretched over time. But if anything, ever so slowly and slightly for sure.


----------



## Allshinythings

Thank you LovelyLeslie and iVALANI. You both are too kind. [emoji3]


----------



## iVALANI

Muranos on skewers  
The first one on the left, below the Christmas murano, is Trollbeads. The rest are Pandora.


----------



## Allshinythings

iVALANI said:


> Muranos on skewers
> The first one on the left, below the Christmas murano, is Trollbeads. The rest are Pandora.



I am not a fan of mutanos but I have to say these are so pretty!


----------



## xoelle

AmokedFish said:


> I am not a fan of mutanos but I have to say these are so pretty!



Same here, but yes!!! Wow @iVALANI! So so pretty! I love the candy striped ones the most.


----------



## xoelle

I think if I'm ever ready to pop my murano cherry, I would get these:


----------



## pinkloverme

Same here! Not a fan of the muranos because I don't think it looks good when mixed with other muranos. They also easily break so I would be stressed out the whole time I'm wearing them.


----------



## iVALANI

LovelyLeslie said:


> I think if I'm ever ready to pop my murano cherry, I would get these:
> 
> View attachment 3389686



Great choice! I was considering the right one but first of all, we didn't get it here for some reason (the only summer charm we didn't get ) and second, that background colour looks too dark to me, I think it distracts a bit from the flowers. But it still is very very pretty. 



pinkloverme said:


> Same here! Not a fan of the muranos because I don't think it looks good when mixed with other muranos. They also easily break so I would be stressed out the whole time I'm wearing them.



They don't break easily, sorry but I just can't agree with you.


----------



## pinkloverme

iVALANI said:


> Great choice! I was considering the right one but first of all, we didn't get it here for some reason (the only summer charm we didn't get ) and second, that background colour looks too dark to me, I think it distracts a bit from the flowers. But it still is very very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't break easily, sorry but I just can't agree with you.



It's okay to disagree! I've never really gotten myself a murano charm because I am also scared that it would hurt my arm while resting. What's your intake on this?


----------



## iVALANI

I'm not sure what you mean by hurting it while resting... How exactly?


----------



## Maxt

Ooops i think i made a mistake. I'll write about bracelets when i find something i wanted to show you. 
From my experience, Pandora is very resistant. They have to say that because it's made out of glass but the glass itself is very resistant. I have 2-4 muranos on my bracelets, i wear rings made of glass too, and i make a lot of gestures with my hands while talking... And nothing ever happened, nothing broke on me.

@iVALANI : if it's not a problem, i 'd like to see the christmas bracelet with that cinnamon murano. 

You have an amazing collection! I like candy stripe ones, they are so lovely and easy to match.

@AmokedFish  i love the full bracelet, it so cute.

@nanogirl21  i recommend you get a classic moments bracelet, threaded one, 2 clips that go on the screw part and make 3 sections, and add charms you like.
My wrist is 16,5cm/8 and a quarter inches and i have classic bracelet in 19 and 20 size. The 19 size i can wear with 8-10 charms and 20 size is full one with murano charms. In rope/ leather bracelets i wear D2 size and it's a bit large on me. On leather braclet you can wear only up to 7-8 charms, depending on size. I wear classic bangle in size 19, but you don't consider bangles. Also you can buy a new threadless moments bracelet. It doesn't have 2 screw parts in the middle and you can wear it on its own. I have size 19 of that bracelet.


It doesn't have screws on and it is easier to put charms.

@LovelyLeslie it is interestig combination. That green murano i got recently. You have to see it in person, those look very different depending on the flower design. I believe same is with that new pink-red murano.


----------



## pinkloverme

When your arm is rested on the table, does the murano dig in your arm?


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> Muranos on skewers
> The first one on the left, below the Christmas murano, is Trollbeads. The rest are Pandora.



OMG!!!! Love, love, LOVE!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji178]


----------



## Crystalina

LovelyLeslie said:


> I think if I'm ever ready to pop my murano cherry, I would get these:
> 
> View attachment 3389686



These are gorgeous!

I absolutely ADORE my Muranos....each one is so special to me!!!

For the others asking about durability....I am an elementary school teacher. I wear my bracelet everyday (working with young kids, wearing it around filing cabinets and such) and they are fantastic! They wear very well and I have never had any kind of problem with them breaking.

They add color to your bracelet and make it look interesting. I can't be without them on my bracelets!


----------



## xoelle

@Maxt, I actually fell in love with how it looked when I saw your live shots.  Oh definitely. I heard most of the fun in buying muranos is getting them in person since they're all different and unique.


----------



## iVALANI

Crystalina and Maxt thanks. 
Maxi, I'll post the pic of the Christmas bracelet today. 



pinkloverme said:


> When your arm is rested on the table, does the murano dig in your arm?


No, not really... and there is less chance of them digging into your arm than other charms because they have a smooth surface. But with the right size of bracelet there shouldn't be a problem with that at all, if the bracelet is too snug, then yeah, every charm will make an imprint in your skin.

Leslie, they can also vary in size. For me a bit of variation in colour is OK but I don't like when there is a noticeable difference in size.


----------



## pinkloverme

iVALANI said:


> Crystalina and Maxt thanks.
> Maxi, I'll post the pic of the Christmas bracelet today.
> 
> 
> No, not really... and there is less chance of them digging into your arm than other charms because they have a smooth surface. But with the right size of bracelet there shouldn't be a problem with that at all, if the bracelet is too snug, then yeah, every charm will make an imprint in your skin.
> 
> Leslie, they can also vary in size. For me a bit of variation in colour is OK but I don't like when there is a noticeable difference in size.



Thank you!


----------



## Caz71

Wedding anniv so hubby caved in. I got the two end pink muranos
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## iVALANI

Caz it's so pretty and romantic, with those two pink muranos. Happy anniversary.


----------



## nanogirl21

Thank you all for the helpful information. I think I will start with an Essence bracelet since I am finding more beads that grab my attention from that line. It totally sucks not being able to try the bracelets and see the beads in person.

A few more questions for you all:

(1)  Is there somewhere that list all of the retired beads from the Essence collection? I’d like to see what was available that I missed
(2)  How often does Pandora offer sales/promotions outside of the holiday season?
(3)  Are (most) of the Pandora rings true to size or do they run large/small?


----------



## Maxt

@LovelyLeslie I'm glad you like it! It sparkles in the sunlight too.

@iVALANI i can't wait to see the bracelet! 

@Caz71 oh wow! Those muranos are so lovely! I think i need one in light pink after these pics! They look sophisticated and elegant. 

@nanogirl21 The Essence bracelet is more delicate and fragile than moments one because it's thinner. I'm not saying it will broke or anything like that, it is something that is common for thinner jewlery.
You have "Retiered" section on website, there you can find which charms are discontinued. Some of them still can be found in stores.

Sales vary depending on Country/region.

As for rings it depends from the ring. Those thinner i buy in size 56 and statement ones in 58 Pandora size.

Weather today is not for taking pics, this one i wore today


----------



## xoelle

@nanogirl21, are you from the US? The Rue La La Website has Pandora sales where their charms are up to 40% off (or more sometimes). They have one every few months or so, and they carried a few retired Essence charms during their last sale. The last sale ended a few days ago. That's how I was able to snatch up a few retired Essence charms.

@Maxt, love your oxi bracelet and its charms!

Here are my newest Essence charms next to my current bracelets. I just got the 3 retired ones for $76. I'm happy. 

I'm thinking of getting the new Starry Sky Moments bracelet (just to have it) and an Essence bangle whenever the next Free Bracelet promo here is.


----------



## iVALANI

Maxt said:


> @LovelyLeslie I'm glad you like it! It sparkles in the sunlight too.
> 
> @iVALANI i can't wait to see the bracelet!
> 
> @Caz71 oh wow! Those muranos are so lovely! I think i need one in light pink after these pics! They look sophisticated and elegant.
> 
> @nanogirl21 The Essence bracelet is more delicate and fragile than moments one because it's thinner. I'm not saying it will broke or anything like that, it is something that is common for thinner jewlery.
> You have "Retiered" section on website, there you can find which charms are discontinued. Some of them still can be found in stores.
> 
> Sales vary depending on Country/region.
> 
> As for rings it depends from the ring. Those thinner i buy in size 56 and statement ones in 58 Pandora size.
> 
> Weather today is not for taking pics, this one i wore today
> 
> View attachment 3393915



Your bracelet is beautiful.  I've been looking at that heart locket charm, I really liked it in person when I saw it. It would fit in well with my other hearts.



LovelyLeslie said:


> @nanogirl21, are you from the US? The Rue La La Website has Pandora sales where their charms are up to 40% off (or more sometimes). They have one every few months or so, and they carried a few retired Essence charms during their last sale. The last sale ended a few days ago. That's how I was able to snatch up a few retired Essence charms.
> 
> @Maxt, love your oxi bracelet and its charms!
> 
> Here are my newest Essence charms next to my current bracelets. I just got the 3 retired ones for $76. I'm happy.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the new Starry Sky Moments bracelet (just to have it) and an Essence bangle whenever the next Free Bracelet promo here is.



Leslie they're gorgeous and such a good price too! 

Maxt, as promised... my Christmas bracelet with the red murano, work in progress obviously.
Cherries do not belong with this theme but they go with the colour scheme so I'll leave them as they are until I replace them with a more appropriate holiday/winter charm. That's the plan really, to have a full Christmas bracelet, I'll get there one day.


----------



## mrskolar09

Beautiful!


----------



## nanogirl21

LovelyLeslie said:


> @nanogirl21, are you from the US? The Rue La La Website has Pandora sales where their charms are up to 40% off (or more sometimes). They have one every few months or so, and they carried a few retired Essence charms during their last sale. The last sale ended a few days ago. That's how I was able to snatch up a few retired Essence charms.



Hi, I am in the USA. Thank you for information about the Rue La La website. I am a little confused on how to navigate the website. I know there is check boxes that I can select to narrow down to Pandora only items, but is there a way to actually SEARCH for items on the website? From the looks of it I have to skim through 20+ pages to find scattered Essence items.


----------



## xoelle

@iVALANI, beautiful, as always! The guardian angel will always be one of my favorites.

@nanogirl21, when they have a current Pandora sale going on, I can easily find the banner on their front page. The most I've had to scroll was mid-way down the page... Usually when the sale has been going on for a few days already. I don't think there is an actual way to "search" for items on their Website.


----------



## tinkerella

Your Christmas bracelet looks great! I love that it's symmetrical w corresponding charms on each side [emoji7]

Oh and how I wish ruelala delivers outside of the US... But I guess my wallet is grateful that it doesn't. 

@nano do show us your purchases if you do end up ordering anything! We would love to see it.


----------



## iVALANI

Thanks girls, you are always so sweet and kind with your comments.


----------



## xoelle

LovelyLeslie said:


> I know this isn't an option for you since you aren't near any stores that carry Pandora. But from my personal experience, it was the best thing to do and get sized in person too. Their Website advises to go down in one size for their Essence line. *I was fitted for both the Moments and Essence bracelets in store, and I'm actually 18 cm for both as well.* My Moments bangles are 19 cm. I've also noticed that my snake chain bracelets that I wear on a more regular basis are my bracelets that have stretched over time. But if anything, ever so slowly and slightly for sure.


I also wanted to clarify that I chose 18cm for both my Moments snake chain bracelets and Essence bracelets because I kept the possibility of the Moments snake chains stretching 1+ cm over time into consideration. My fuller bracelets that I used to wear more often have definitely stretched.


----------



## Maxt

@iVALANI i love your christmas bracelet! It's so sweet, the charms are adorable!  I like cherries charm in this theme, it's like a cherry on top for celebration. 

@LovelyLeslie it's a great deal for Essence charms! I like "Optimism" one, very unique golden colour!


----------



## BreadnGem

Hi everyone, I just got my 1st Pandora bracelet 2 weeks ago and I have been trying to read through this thread but have not managed to finish it. Love all the photos btw. 

I want to ask ur opinions on dangling charms with cubic zirconia....will the CZ fall off easily? I bought the dangling ballerina charm & it's very pretty , but it has CZ all over the skirt & bail. Now I'm having 2nd thoughts & wondering if I should exchange it for all silver charms instead. 

TIA !


----------



## iVALANI

Welcome to the thread. 
As with any other piece of jewelry which has cz or other stones, there is always a risk of them falling out. However if you like that particular look, go for it, just be careful with it, do not immerse it in water etc. I have several charms with a couple of cz here and there, and so far I've had no problems.


----------



## Juanikacey

Here's mine,, my baby girl's theme/collection is minnie mouse that's why im having minnie mouse on my pandora.. Want all the minnie mouse charms [emoji7]


----------



## tinkerella

BreadnGem said:


> .
> I want to ask ur opinions on dangling charms with cubic zirconia....will the CZ fall off easily? I bought the dangling ballerina charm & it's very pretty , but it has CZ all over the skirt & bail. Now I'm having 2nd thoughts & wondering if I should exchange it for all silver charms instead.
> TIA !



Hi! Welcome to the world of Pandora  

I have quite a few CZ dangle charms and have been wearing my bracelet for three years now. They are all intact. I haven't been particularly careful with my bracelets but I do take them off before I shower and don't wear them during sports. 

So don't worry too much about it! I believe Pandora would also replace the CZs for a small fee should you ever require that service too. Hope that helps!


----------



## tinkerella

Juanikacey said:


> Here's mine,, my baby girl's theme/collection is minnie mouse that's why im having minnie mouse on my pandora.. Want all the minnie mouse charms [emoji7]



Cute!! Love how the red matches your watch strap too.


----------



## Juanikacey

tinkerella said:


> Cute!! Love how the red matches your watch strap too.



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## AngelaPandora

I am happy with my oceanic star fish charm for my "blue" bracelet.

It is so nice to show of a new charm bracelet after quite a while


----------



## BreadnGem

iVALANI said:


> Welcome to the thread.
> As with any other piece of jewelry which has cz or other stones, there is always a risk of them falling out. However if you like that particular look, go for it, just be careful with it, do not immerse it in water etc. I have several charms with a couple of cz here and there, and so far I've had no problems.





tinkerella said:


> Hi! Welcome to the world of Pandora
> 
> I have quite a few CZ dangle charms and have been wearing my bracelet for three years now. They are all intact. I haven't been particularly careful with my bracelets but I do take them off before I shower and don't wear them during sports.
> 
> So don't worry too much about it! I believe Pandora would also replace the CZs for a small fee should you ever require that service too. Hope that helps!



Thanks for your replies! 

In the end I exchanged the ballerina for another set (1 bracelet, 1 charm & 2 clips) by topping up a bit more [emoji4] The set is on sale where I am now .


----------



## iVALANI

If that makes you more comfortable and relaxed, then it's the right decision. Post pics of what you've got if you like.
Angela Pandora, as always, gorgeous, I'm in love with your bracelet/s. 
These days I've only been wearing my Essence as it's so hot here and I don't feel comfortable wearing a full heavy bracelet or too many bracelets stacked in such hot weather. I'll post pics of what my full bracelet looks like currently later, still haven't woken up.


----------



## BreadnGem

iVALANI said:


> If that makes you more comfortable and relaxed, then it's the right decision. Post pics of what you've got if you like.
> Angela Pandora, as always, gorgeous, I'm in love with your bracelet/s.
> These days I've only been wearing my Essence as it's so hot here and I don't feel comfortable wearing a full heavy bracelet or too many bracelets stacked in such hot weather. I'll post pics of what my full bracelet looks like currently later, still haven't woken up.



Thanks iValani! Yeah I feel better with it now. This is the set I exchanged the ballerina for. Will post the pic of the actual bracelet when I get home .


----------



## iVALANI

Ooh it's gorgeous, I love it, love the snowflakes!


----------



## xoelle

@BreadnGem, the set you got is lovely. I love sales! IMO, I rarely wear my dangle charms on my bracelets. But when I do, I get so paranoid and I'm too careful/cautious. One should be able to enjoy their pieces freely and without fear, right?

@Juanikacey, adorable! I love all Pandora that's Disney. Minnie especially!

@AngelaPandora, it looks great! I thought of you when I saw the new starfish charm, and was wondering if you would get it for your blue theme or not.


----------



## xoelle

Time for my latest Pandora haul/sale news... A pair of retired 2-tone braided heart clips is coming my way!!!

And get this... On Rue La La, they were a flat $80 each. No tax, and free shipping included. So I got the pair for more than 50% off of their retail price! ($160 total verses $330+taxes)

Back story: I've had them on my "Still Want It" wish list on Rue La La forever. Ever since they've been featured as 'on sale' on their Website during their Pandora sale promos, I've had no luck snatching them. I didn't understand why RLL kept advertising that they had them, when I would log in exactly when a Pandora sale would start, and they were all already instantly out. Rolls eyes. Whatever. I'm just ecstatic I'm finally getting rhem, and for an amaaaaaazing price!


----------



## iVALANI

Leslie such a great price! I know those clips, they're lovely. Have you thought about what you would pair them with?


----------



## Pandoortje

Crystalina said:


> These are gorgeous!
> 
> I absolutely ADORE my Muranos....each one is so special to me!!!
> 
> For the others asking about durability....I am an elementary school teacher. I wear my bracelet everyday (working with young kids, wearing it around filing cabinets and such) and they are fantastic! They wear very well and I have never had any kind of problem with them breaking.
> 
> They add color to your bracelet and make it look interesting. I can't be without them on my bracelets!



The only thing I would like to warn people about is pave dangle charms next to murano charms. I had the stiletto shoe dangle next to a murano and it made a lot of cratches.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Thank you ivalany and LovelyLeslie - indeed I had my eye on it from the first time a saw sneak peak photos of summer collection.

This is my most common look for my summer vacation (I wear business attire to work and enjoy denim and romantic dressed at my free time)


----------



## tinkerella

@bread, are you based in Singapore? Just wondering because I am based in sg and that bracelet set you posted is also on sale here 
Great choice by the way! The snowflake clips are gorgeous! 

@angela
Totally love your oxi bracelet with the grey wrap! I've been toying w the idea of getting an oxi as well but I just don't like how the finish is not permanent and will fade with time.. How do you keep yours looking so new? [emoji7]


----------



## xoelle

@iVALANI, I originally meant to put them on my heart clasp bracelet, with my angelic feathers heart and floral lock heart. However, it turned into a floral theme that I'm okay with since I added the two-tone flower clips and two-tone teapot to it instead. I added the two-tone flower clips when I thought the braided heart clips were a lost cause for me.


----------



## iVALANI

Angela, love the denim background. 
Leslie, can't wait to see how it looks like.


----------



## ka.gonenc

iVALANI said:


> You have some very pretty discontinued charms there, lovely bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie it's great that they agreed to exchange the safety chain!  That was very nice of them.
> You bought some lovely charms, I saw the pink bracelet in person, it's too pink for me... I was hoping it would be more coral than pink because it was not really possible to tell from the promo pics.
> 
> I went to my local Pandora today "just to have a look" at the summer collection but of course, how can I resist the free bracelet promo... So this is what I got. Two soon to be retired Essence charms - Virgo (my sign) and Aries (hubby), the charm in the middle is from before. Then the sweet cherries from the summer collection, they are GORGEOUS and finally, the small angel. Since Pandora is retiring plain silver charms at an alarming speed, my plan is to get as many of those as possible before they are all replaced by paves.  The bracelet I decided on was the bangle, this is my first one. The choice was between plain silver Moments bracelet, bangle or double grey leather bracelet.


you gathered a very beautiful bracelet, love those cherries


----------



## ka.gonenc

AngelaPandora said:


> Thank you ivalany and LovelyLeslie - indeed I had my eye on it from the first time a saw sneak peak photos of summer collection.
> 
> This is my most common look for my summer vacation (I wear business attire to work and enjoy denim and romantic dressed at my free time)


they look perfect for summer, i am also going to buy few blue charms to match my summer outfits


----------



## BreadnGem

tinkerella said:


> @bread, are you based in Singapore? Just wondering because I am based in sg and that bracelet set you posted is also on sale here
> Great choice by the way! The snowflake clips are gorgeous!
> 
> @angela
> Totally love your oxi bracelet with the grey wrap! I've been toying w the idea of getting an oxi as well but I just don't like how the finish is not permanent and will fade with time.. How do you keep yours looking so new? [emoji7]



Tinkerella - yes I am! I don't think I would have started a bracelet at all if not for the current promotion. 

Here is what it looks like now. I took off the dangling love charm & switched it to the fairy on mushroom one. Also got the rocking horse & flora heart padlocks. The horse is bigger than expected and keeps bumping against whatever I put next to it.I'm not sure how to mix & match everything though. Appreciate any ideas/suggestions


----------



## AngelaPandora

Tinkerella - I do not wear it all the time and it is qiute new - I own it since March. It is unfortunate that the oxydation wears off. I wear my silver bracelet when I wear it full and swiching between them helps to keep them in better shape (they havent strech during 6 month).


----------



## AngelaPandora

I made unplanned purchase yesterday when I saw teal lattice and turquoise looking glass muranos on sale. I cant belive my luck - this is the first time when the items from my wish list are on sale and not sold out  I always planned them for my blue-water-theamed summer bracelet so the timing was perfect.

So here it is: my totally re-designed "blue"


----------



## AngelaPandora

BreadnGem

I woult try them in two sections: clip; fairy on murshroom (it is so cute charm, I have my eye on it for some time  now); murano; heart padlock; clip; rocking horse; murano; heart padlock


----------



## tinkerella

@bread, welcome to the club! Your first bracelet looks really pretty. Nice choice of charms too! Really like the fairy and the floral padlock. 

Are you going for symmetry? If so you could add the rocking horse next to the fairy in the middle section, keeping the muranos on each side of them. You can then add the floral padlocks beside the muranos or choose to place them at both sides of the bracelet for balance! 

@angela,
Your blue bracelet is perfect! Looks so summery. I really like the hints of gold as well [emoji7]


----------



## Ellapretty

Some birthday goodies from Pandora - the Pink Blooming Dahlia ring and the Pink Opal ring plus the Fascinating Murano Glass bead and Pave Glass Lights bead:


----------



## Shan29

I'm from Singapore. And thought I will do some good and spread awareness. This is what I posted on their facebook.

'Terribly upsetting!! I sent my bracelet for cleaning together with all my charms in a month or 2 back(at Ion Orchard, Singapore) and I only checked that the tarnishing were removed when I collected it.

I left the bracelet in a ziplock bag since the cleaning and only took it out to wear it today. To my horror, I realise the cubic zirconia of my Sparkling Love charm looks shattered on the inside! I have the before and after photos of the charm and clearly, now the inside of the zirconia looks clustered and doesn't sparkle anymore!'

I can only upload one photo to this post and the picture shows the silver one is shattered while the pink one, which I just bought, is how it is suppose to look like before.' 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And then they dragged it out till I posted a second time on their FB.

'I wrote in 2 weeks back (around 24 june) regarding my shattered cubic zirconia heart charm and also called the Ion orchard outlet, where I had sent it for cleaning. I was told by the staff to bring in the charm for inspection as the jeweller COULD do a check with the photos they took after polishing. Ion outlet manager, Meifang, told me that the jeweller keeps records for THREE months and the three months timeline was almost up. #misleadinginfo

I made sure I went down to Ion outlet before the THREE months deadline while I was still down with fever and tonsillitis and Meifang promised they will get back to me by the following Tuesday. Which they did.

BUT. The call was inconclusive as I was told the jeweler was still in the process of 'investigating'? They promised a call back by the end of last week. Which DID NOT happen.

I called back Sunday, after realising no one had bothered to call me back and again was told to wait till TODAY where an email will come in from customer service. Which DID NOT happen.

I had to call in to ION again who said they will ask someone from customer service to Call me before office hours ended. I decided to call in at 4pm (to customer service) to whoever who replied to my email then since I received no call back.

Now, I am told that the jeweller has not kept the photos at all? I was surely misled from the start. Pandora could have told me much much earlier the photo was gone and how we are going to rectify it from that point onwards. But you choose to hide that fact. I was told the jeweler will 'try' to repair it but if they can't there would be no exchange? And the reason I was given was because I had signed out the items in good condition after polishing?

Let's put things in perspective. I send my items in for polishing to remove stains and tarnishes. So obviously I check that my silver is sparkling clean. Who would have known we are suppose to check for damages to the cubic zirconia as well? I would assume Pandora has the knowledge as to how to handle charms they designed. Pandora should know if the charms are suitable for machine cleaning.

My next question is. Explain to me how else could a cubic zirconia be damaged other than through machine cleaning? Will dropping a charm like that cause shattering? I am sure the material is stronger than that. So really, give me a good reason how zirconias shatter or how I could have shattered mine. I have kept my bracelet in the box ever since cleaning.(Sure, it's my words against yours. Just like how it is claimed the photos have been discarded, isn't it?) 

The reason I was given that I cannot claim it was shattered through cleaning it's because there was no such complain as of YET. Does that mean if there is a second similar complain, you guys will then willingly do an exchange for me?

Perhaps the bigger lesson here for all Pandora fans is to

1. Not send cubic zirconia charms for cleaning.
2. Don't buy charms with huge cubic zirconia.
3. Stay away from Pandora for good.'

They finally 'managed' to repair my charm after the second post but never admitted to damaging my charm through the cleaning process. I really cant think of how else it would have happened. While I am grateful they repaired the charm for me, I think they should have either be honest, or tell me how else such a thing cld have happened!


----------



## BreadnGem

Shan29 said:


> I'm from Singapore. And thought I will do some good and spread awareness. This is what I posted on their facebook.
> 
> 'Terribly upsetting!! I sent my bracelet for cleaning together with all my charms in a month or 2 back(at Ion Orchard, Singapore) and I only checked that the tarnishing were removed when I collected it.
> 
> I left the bracelet in a ziplock bag since the cleaning and only took it out to wear it today. To my horror, I realise the cubic zirconia of my Sparkling Love charm looks shattered on the inside! I have the before and after photos of the charm and clearly, now the inside of the zirconia looks clustered and doesn't sparkle anymore!'
> 
> I can only upload one photo to this post and the picture shows the silver one is shattered while the pink one, which I just bought, is how it is suppose to look like before.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411144
> 
> 
> And then they dragged it out till I posted a second time on their FB.
> 
> 'I wrote in 2 weeks back (around 24 june) regarding my shattered cubic zirconia heart charm and also called the Ion orchard outlet, where I had sent it for cleaning. I was told by the staff to bring in the charm for inspection as the jeweller COULD do a check with the photos they took after polishing. Ion outlet manager, Meifang, told me that the jeweller keeps records for THREE months and the three months timeline was almost up. #misleadinginfo
> 
> I made sure I went down to Ion outlet before the THREE months deadline while I was still down with fever and tonsillitis and Meifang promised they will get back to me by the following Tuesday. Which they did.
> 
> BUT. The call was inconclusive as I was told the jeweler was still in the process of 'investigating'? They promised a call back by the end of last week. Which DID NOT happen.
> 
> I called back Sunday, after realising no one had bothered to call me back and again was told to wait till TODAY where an email will come in from customer service. Which DID NOT happen.
> 
> I had to call in to ION again who said they will ask someone from customer service to Call me before office hours ended. I decided to call in at 4pm (to customer service) to whoever who replied to my email then since I received no call back.
> 
> Now, I am told that the jeweller has not kept the photos at all? I was surely misled from the start. Pandora could have told me much much earlier the photo was gone and how we are going to rectify it from that point onwards. But you choose to hide that fact. I was told the jeweler will 'try' to repair it but if they can't there would be no exchange? And the reason I was given was because I had signed out the items in good condition after polishing?
> 
> Let's put things in perspective. I send my items in for polishing to remove stains and tarnishes. So obviously I check that my silver is sparkling clean. Who would have known we are suppose to check for damages to the cubic zirconia as well? I would assume Pandora has the knowledge as to how to handle charms they designed. Pandora should know if the charms are suitable for machine cleaning.
> 
> My next question is. Explain to me how else could a cubic zirconia be damaged other than through machine cleaning? Will dropping a charm like that cause shattering? I am sure the material is stronger than that. So really, give me a good reason how zirconias shatter or how I could have shattered mine. I have kept my bracelet in the box ever since cleaning.(Sure, it's my words against yours. Just like how it is claimed the photos have been discarded, isn't it?)
> 
> The reason I was given that I cannot claim it was shattered through cleaning it's because there was no such complain as of YET. Does that mean if there is a second similar complain, you guys will then willingly do an exchange for me?
> 
> Perhaps the bigger lesson here for all Pandora fans is to
> 
> 1. Not send cubic zirconia charms for cleaning.
> 2. Don't buy charms with huge cubic zirconia.
> 3. Stay away from Pandora for good.'
> 
> They finally 'managed' to repair my charm after the second post but never admitted to damaging my charm through the cleaning process. I really cant think of how else it would have happened. While I am grateful they repaired the charm for me, I think they should have either be honest, or tell me how else such a thing cld have happened!



Oh dear, I can imagine how frustrating this must have been for you! I hope they did not charge you for repairing the charm? I have no experience with cubic zirconia so I don't know under what circumstances the charm could have sustained such a level of damage. Nonetheless, the customer service leaves much to be desired. 

On a brighter note, both the charms you have are extremely pretty. I especially love the pink one


----------



## BreadnGem

AngelaPandora said:


> BreadnGem
> 
> I woult try them in two sections: clip; fairy on murshroom (it is so cute charm, I have my eye on it for some time  now); murano; heart padlock; clip; rocking horse; murano; heart padlock





tinkerella said:


> @bread, welcome to the club! Your first bracelet looks really pretty. Nice choice of charms too! Really like the fairy and the floral padlock.
> 
> Are you going for symmetry? If so you could add the rocking horse next to the fairy in the middle section, keeping the muranos on each side of them. You can then add the floral padlocks beside the muranos or choose to place them at both sides of the bracelet for balance!
> 
> @angela,
> Your blue bracelet is perfect! Looks so summery. I really like the hints of gold as well [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Shan29

BreadnGem said:


> Oh dear, I can imagine how frustrating this must have been for you! I hope they did not charge you for repairing the charm? I have no experience with cubic zirconia so I don't know under what circumstances the charm could have sustained such a level of damage. Nonetheless, the customer service leaves much to be desired.
> 
> On a brighter note, both the charms you have are extremely pretty. I especially love the pink one



Thank you! When i put the pink one right beside, the shattering seemed so obvious in the clear one yep they are not charging me, thankfully!


----------



## honey52

how did you find pandora beads on sale? (or did you mean for sale and not at a discounted amount)


----------



## leooh

I've not worn these in ages...


----------



## princess.shelby

Picked up the sweetest rose gold earrings today, I tried on several pairs and decided on these. They are comfortable and have great click-y backs. (Earring pet peeve of mine) I like when they have a notch on the post and you can hear/feel them clicking past that point. Anyone else lol??[emoji1] they are tiny hearts but from far away or if you're not inspecting them it's hard to tell and they just look like an organic roundy type shape. Which I love!


----------



## leooh

hi princess.shelby
i totally understand what you said about the click-y sound! haha

beautiful rose gold hearts, congrats!


----------



## princess.shelby

leooh said:


> hi princess.shelby
> i totally understand what you said about the click-y sound! haha
> 
> beautiful rose gold hearts, congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## happybaglady16

I'm excited to share my outlet finds from yesterday. I found some cute retired charms/bracelet. Love the dragon dangle and the floral vintage is soooo gorgeous.  I also got the little hedgehog. I ended up liking that one more than I thought. Now I think j need some folklore muranos to go with her.


----------



## iVALANI

I was on vacation and managed to find some charms in a local Pandora store which I haven't seen here in a while, i.e. orange faceted murano, nostalgic romance charm and Essence peace charm (lapis lazuli). I'll post some pics later.



ka.gonenc said:


> you gathered a very beautiful bracelet, love those cherries



Thanks so much.



AngelaPandora said:


> I made unplanned purchase yesterday when I saw teal lattice and turquoise looking glass muranos on sale. I cant belive my luck - this is the first time when the items from my wish list are on sale and not sold out  I always planned them for my blue-water-theamed summer bracelet so the timing was perfect.
> 
> So here it is: my totally re-designed "blue"



Angela I love it so much! I also have the teal lattice muranos, I usually pair them up with pink.



leooh said:


> View attachment 3417889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not worn these in ages...



Very pretty.



princess.shelby said:


> Picked up the sweetest rose gold earrings today, I tried on several pairs and decided on these. They are comfortable and have great click-y backs. (Earring pet peeve of mine) I like when they have a notch on the post and you can hear/feel them clicking past that point. Anyone else lol??[emoji1] they are tiny hearts but from far away or if you're not inspecting them it's hard to tell and they just look like an organic roundy type shape. Which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418628
> View attachment 3418630
> View attachment 3418631



The hearts are really cute. I know what you mean about the clicking sound... I have one earrings that I love but never wear them because they just slide in place without clicking and I'm always checking to see if they're in place, very distracting.



happybaglady16 said:


> I'm excited to share my outlet finds from yesterday. I found some cute retired charms/bracelet. Love the dragon dangle and the floral vintage is soooo gorgeous.  I also got the little hedgehog. I ended up liking that one more than I thought. Now I think j need some folklore muranos to go with her.



Is this the purple ring? I have it too, it's really gorgeous. And the hedgehog is soo cute, I don't think I've ever seen it in person. Pandora has some of the cutest animal charms.


----------



## happybaglady16

iVALANI said:


> Is this the purple ring? I have it too, it's really gorgeous. And the hedgehog is soo cute, I don't think I've ever seen it in person. Pandora has some of the cutest animal charms.



Yes, that's the purple ring. You're so right! It's absolutely gorgeous.  I hadn't seen the hedgehog in person either and I ended up liking it more than I thought. Yeah, Pandora does adorable animals.


----------



## Maxt

This sale was very successfull for me. I managed to get all these on 50% discount:




	

		
			
		

		
	
 x2



 I can never get enough clips and muranos!


----------



## iVALANI

Maxt, great haul! You got some lovely charms.
Here is one pic from my vacation. I didn't wear the bracelet at the beach but one morning I forgot to take it off before the beach so I used the opportunity to take some pics.


----------



## leooh

the hot air balloon charm is the cutest ever!!! and against the blue sea...


----------



## mama13drama99

My first time posting.  I have wanted a pandora bracelet for a while. I've had a few charms since early this year (from RueLaLa). But I just purchased a bracelet this week.  I bought some charms from Bloomingdales two weeks ago during their points promotion and because I signed up for text I received a code for 10% off every item that I bought.  I ordered a yellow Murano charm but they sent a clear one with yellow dots that I picked up last night.  I was disappointed as I want a solid yellow like the blue and green ones.  I am also waiting on the Disney red Murano Apple (I may as well since I have the other two apples and I'm an educator, right?).  I have two clips, the pink enamel rose and white enamel daisy, but I think I'm going to return them (and wait for a promotion before adding a thing else because as so many have already noted: Pandora is expensive!). I look forward to maybe getting the Libra charm and the two-tone frog (since I have the silver one) in the future as well during a charm or spend promotion.  My the theme of my bracelet is simply personal meaning/(part of) my life's story.  Without further delay, here is my bracelet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And I almost forgot a charm that I purchased from RueLaLa last year or the year before for breast cancer awareness (my sister is a survivor).  It came with a necklace to wear as a pendent, but I'm going to add it to my bracelet.


----------



## happybaglady16

I picked up the new Frosty Mint murano yesterday and it's so pretty in person. I wasn't sure I'd like it then I saw someone online say it looked really good with blues and I was sold. lol I think the blue really brings out the purple-y shimmer in the murano.


----------



## merekat703

LovelyLeslie said:


> I think if I'm ever ready to pop my murano cherry, I would get these:
> 
> View attachment 3389686



These are top on my birthday wish list!!


----------



## merekat703

happybaglady16 said:


> View attachment 3425947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up the new Frosty Mint murano yesterday and it's so pretty in person. I wasn't sure I'd like it then I saw someone online say it looked really good with blues and I was sold. lol I think the blue really brings out the purple-y shimmer in the murano.



Gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## merekat703

Ellapretty said:


> Some birthday goodies from Pandora - the Pink Blooming Dahlia ring and the Pink Opal ring plus the Fascinating Murano Glass bead and Pave Glass Lights bead:



Gorgeous!


----------



## merekat703

I started collecting in April.


----------



## LaAgradecida

happybaglady16 said:


> View attachment 3425947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up the new Frosty Mint murano yesterday and it's so pretty in person. I wasn't sure I'd like it then I saw someone online say it looked really good with blues and I was sold. lol I think the blue really brings out the purple-y shimmer in the murano.



This is beautiful!!!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## happybaglady16

LaAgradecida said:


> This is beautiful!!!!!! [emoji7]


Awwww thanks!


----------



## happybaglady16

merekat703 said:


> Gorgeous bracelet!


Thank you so much!


----------



## leooh

haven't changed much... maybe i should add a new charm today?[emoji4]


----------



## Maxt

In the bracelet posting spirit, here's my latest combination with new clips and murano


----------



## Caz71

Friend went to a Pandora show in brisbane. She win this!!

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## leooh

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3430396
> 
> 
> Friend went to a Pandora show in brisbane. She win this!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



so lucky!


----------



## berbils

I'm thinking about purchasing the Pandora Essence bracelet.   I'd LOVE to see how others have designed their Pandora Essence bracelets.  I'm leaning towards the Essence beaded bracelet versus the snake chain.  I'm pretty plain and am thinking that I won't chose any of the colored beads but am still not 100% sure


----------



## berbils

Looking to purchase an essence bracelet, probably the beaded chain.  I'd love to see pictures of how others have designed their essence bracelets.  TIA!


----------



## berbils

Sorry...looks like my previous post that I thought I posted on an essence thread showed up here.  I now have 2 posts that are almost the same! It's not allowing me to delete one of them!


----------



## Louliu71

berbils said:


> Sorry...looks like my previous post that I thought I posted on an essence thread showed up here.  I now have 2 posts that are almost the same! It's not allowing me to delete one of them!



Here you go, hope this helps [emoji846]




I slightly prefer the ball over the snake, but love them both. I usually wear them with the bangle too which is free of any charms

Excuse the mucky tiles, blaming dearest daughter doing her make up!!!


----------



## berbils

Louliu71 said:


> Here you go, hope this helps [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 3430865
> 
> 
> I slightly prefer the ball over the snake, but love them both. I usually wear them with the bangle too which is free of any charms
> 
> Excuse the mucky tiles, blaming dearest daughter doing her make up!!!


Thank you!!! Can you tell me if your appreciation bead has a dark undertone at all?


----------



## Louliu71

No probs, it does - here is it on and off the bracelet


----------



## berbils

Louliu71 said:


> No probs, it does - here is it on and off the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 3430887
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430888


Thank you!! I'm trying to find something without the dark undertones but do love that bead!!!


----------



## Louliu71

berbils said:


> Thank you!! I'm trying to find something without the dark undertones but do love that bead!!!



My fav is freedom - haven't been into Pandora for ages, I'm banned!! Albeit self imposed


----------



## berbils

Louliu71 said:


> My fav is freedom - haven't been into Pandora for ages, I'm banned!! Albeit self imposed


Lol!! I love freedom too!! I'm so torn!!!


----------



## Louliu71

berbils said:


> Lol!! I love freedom too!! I'm so torn!!!



Eek and now I like spirituality!!!

I may have to pop into P tomorrow


----------



## Louliu71

And compassion...... I shouldn't have looked online


----------



## berbils

Louliu71 said:


> Eek and now I like spirituality!!!
> 
> I may have to pop into P tomorrow


I ended up going to the store today and really like how these beads look! I'm very matchy so now need to decide if I want 3 of the same or like how it is on the sales associates wrist? !


----------



## berbils

Louliu71 said:


> Eek and now I like spirituality!!!
> 
> I may have to pop into P tomorrow


----------



## berbils

Louliu71 said:


> And compassion...... I shouldn't have looked online


Compassion is so pretty! That's one that I want too! I am thinking maybe 3 of compassion!!


----------



## Louliu71

berbils said:


>



Me likely!

Initially I thought about having matchey matchey, but there were soooo many pretty ones, I'd decided to mix them up, but tried to keep similar styles on the same bracelet - but then 2 were gifts, so they just ended up going on regardless of how they paired 

Happy choosing


----------



## berbils

Louliu71 said:


> Me likely!
> 
> Initially I thought about having matchey matchey, but there were soooo many pretty ones, I'd decided to mix them up, but tried to keep similar styles on the same bracelet - but then 2 were gifts, so they just ended up going on regardless of how they paired
> 
> Happy choosing


Thank you!!!  Decisions decisions...lol!


----------



## Louliu71

berbils said:


> Thank you!!!  Decisions decisions...lol!



Today I wore my bangle and this - I like symmetrical too


----------



## berbils

Louliu71 said:


> Today I wore my bangle and this - I like symmetrical too
> 
> View attachment 3431084


Pretty! !!


----------



## Caz71

What I wore today

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## iVALANI

I love everything you ladies have posted on the last couple of pages, not to quote everyone separately.

Here is how my Essence bracelet looks like, I wear it with my bangle (without any charms), I think they look great together like that.
The Essence charms are, clockwise - Virgo, Loyalty (my first ever and favourite Essence charm), Aries and Peace.


----------



## xoelle

I love everyone's new pieces! 

I heard there is going to be an Essence promo in North America at the end of this month. Get a basic Essence bracelet of your choice and a silver Essence charm for like $75, or something like that. I hope this is true! I can finally get my Essence bangle that way. For the charm, I might go with Freedom since everyone on here keeps getting me interested in it, the more I hear about it and see it. Lol. (Spirituality is still the first Essence bead to have caught my eye. ) Problem with this is I wouldn't have an extra Essence bracelet where I would want to put the Freedom charm if I get it. It would make me want a 4th bracelet. And then I would need a complementing charm to go with it. And then for that, I'm thinking the Peace lapis lazuli cause that one is soooo darned pretty and I don't have anything that matches with that right now anyway.


----------



## berbils

LovelyLeslie said:


> I love everyone's new pieces!
> 
> I heard there is going to be an Essence promo in North America at the end of this month. Get a basic Essence bracelet of your choice and a silver Essence charm for like $75, or something like that. I hope this is true! I can finally get my Essence bangle that way. For the charm, I might go with Freedom since everyone on here keeps getting me interested in it, the more I hear about it and see it. Lol. (Spirituality is still the first Essence bead to have caught my eye. [emoji813]) Problem with this is I wouldn't have an extra Essence bracelet where I would want to put the Freedom charm if I get it. It would make me want a 4th bracelet. And then I would need a complementing charm to go with it. And then for that, I'm thinking the Peace lapis lazuli cause that one is soooo darned pretty and I don't have anything that matches with that right now anyway.


I think the promo starts on 8/18 and is for an essence bangle. The other essence bracelets are not able to be substituted.


----------



## xoelle

berbils said:


> I think the promo starts on 8/18 and is for an essence bangle. The other essence bracelets are not able to be substituted.


That would be perfect! The Essence bangle is the one I'm needing.


----------



## xoelle

Non-Essence aside, I did purchase some new pieces this month. I found the Chinese New Year exclusive Ingot charm from 2014. It was never released in the US. It is very sentimental to me as my nephew is part Chinese and he was born in February 2014. I also got a pair of the retired plain silver Rock Star clips just because I found them at a wonderful price. I prefer the two-tone lazy daisy clips and two-tone bouquet safety chain on my oxidized bracelet right now, so these will probably be stored away for safekeeping with my pair of braided heart clips that I got last month. (I decided to keep the two-tone flower clips on my heart clasp bracelet after all.)


----------



## XOXO14

Hi can anyone tell me anything about this charm....I was told it's pandora but can't find any info thank you


----------



## berbils

Does anyone have a bracelet designed with the mother of pearl pendant/beads (I'll attach pic to show which I am referring to)? I'd love to see how they look on a bracelet.  TIA


----------



## Louliu71

iVALANI said:


> I love everything you ladies have posted on the last couple of pages, not to quote everyone separately.
> 
> Here is how my Essence bracelet looks like, I wear it with my bangle (without any charms), I think they look great together like that.
> The Essence charms are, clockwise - Virgo, Loyalty (my first ever and favourite Essence charm), Aries and Peace.



I love this, they go well together, that's how I wear mine


----------



## xoelle

Is anyone a member of the Pandora Angels groups on Facebook? I've been trying to forever to get accepted into them.


----------



## Freetofly

Hi all. I've recently started my pandora collection, got two bracelets with some charms on. I asked at one of the stores about those things that the staff have that opens the clasps, but was told by one employee that Pandora doesn't sell them anymore, and another told me that they don't have any but maybe other stores might. Has anyone managed to buy one from the store recently?

Also how do you guys store your silver bracelet and charms? I read some people use anti-tarnish bags, but I haven't managed to find a jewller that sells those yet. Any recommendations please?


----------



## xoelle

Freetofly said:


> Hi all. I've recently started my pandora collection, got two bracelets with some charms on. I asked at one of the stores about those things that the staff have that opens the clasps, but was told by one employee that Pandora doesn't sell them anymore, and another told me that they don't have any but maybe other stores might. Has anyone managed to buy one from the store recently?
> 
> Also how do you guys store your silver bracelet and charms? I read some people use anti-tarnish bags, but I haven't managed to find a jewller that sells those yet. Any recommendations please?


Pandora still sells these:
http://www.pandora.net/en-us/products/divers/890000pcz

I do store mine in anti-tarnish bags. If you can't get any at the moment, you can store them in sealed zip-top plastic bags, with all of the air squeezed out. It's not aesthetically pleasing to the eye, but it does the trick.


----------



## Freetofly

LovelyLeslie said:


> Pandora still sells these:
> http://www.pandora.net/en-us/products/divers/890000pcz
> 
> I do store mine in anti-tarnish bags. If you can't get any at the moment, you can store them in sealed zip-top plastic bags, with all of the air squeezed out. It's not aesthetically pleasing to the eye, but it does the trick.



Thanks for your reply. Is that in the US only? I looked on the UK website and couldn't fine it.


----------



## xoelle

Freetofly said:


> Thanks for your reply. Is that in the US only? I looked on the UK website and couldn't fine it.


Ohh pooh. Okay. That makes sense. It does look like it's discontinued in the UK then:
http://www.pandora.net/en-gb/products/divers/890000pcz 

Anything similar would do. Like, guitar picks would work!


----------



## Freetofly

LovelyLeslie said:


> Ohh pooh. Okay. That makes sense. It does look like it's discontinued in the UK then:
> http://www.pandora.net/en-gb/products/divers/890000pcz
> 
> Anything similar would do. Like, guitar picks would work!


Oh that's disappointing. Perhaps they'll bring it back one day. Thanks for checking for me


----------



## iVALANI

XOXO14 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me anything about this charm....I was told it's pandora but can't find any info thank you


Sorry I'm of no help, I don't know this charm. Have you looked online for the Pandora discontinued charms, maybe this one is among them.



berbils said:


> Does anyone have a bracelet designed with the mother of pearl pendant/beads (I'll attach pic to show which I am referring to)? I'd love to see how they look on a bracelet.  TIA



No, I don't have any of those charms...



LovelyLeslie said:


> Is anyone a member of the Pandora Angels groups on Facebook? I've been trying to forever to get accepted into them.



Leslie, what/who are they? I've never heard of them.



Freetofly said:


> Hi all. I've recently started my pandora collection, got two bracelets with some charms on. I asked at one of the stores about those things that the staff have that opens the clasps, but was told by one employee that Pandora doesn't sell them anymore, and another told me that they don't have any but maybe other stores might. Has anyone managed to buy one from the store recently?
> 
> Also how do you guys store your silver bracelet and charms? I read some people use anti-tarnish bags, but I haven't managed to find a jewller that sells those yet. Any recommendations please?



My advice, don't waste your money on this. I open my clasps with my thumbnail. I sometimes see Pandora salesladies using them to open clasps but I don't think I've ever heard of anyone buying them. Probably why Pandora decided to discontinue.
I store my bracelets and charms in one big round Pandora box. No anti-tarnish bags or anything, everything is just grouped together in that box.


----------



## berbils

Has anyone ever put a dangle/hanging Pandora charm in a Pandora essence bracelet? I'm not sure how that would work in between 2 essence beads.


----------



## xoelle

berbils said:


> Leslie, what/who are they? I've never heard of them.


Pandora Angels is this private group on Facebook made up of Pandora lovers like us. I think that is where most Pandora fansites and blogs get a big chunk of their news content from.



berbils said:


> Has anyone ever put a dangle/hanging Pandora charm in a Pandora essence bracelet? I'm not sure how that would work in between 2 essence beads.


I have not, but I would be scared to try since the Essence chains feel so delicate.


----------



## iVALANI

Thanks Leslie, I googled them afterwards.
Re. the dangles, although they are not heavy (most of them anyway) and therefore safe for Essence bracelets I think majority would seem odd because they can be quite big and their hooks are big too and would probably look out of place. Perhaps just the really dainty ones (like letter dangles, etc.).


----------



## AngelaPandora

I have a several additions to my romantic pink bracelet. St Christopher protection charm from my trip to Italy. Guardian Angel dangle from another trip. I already had the blue radiant hearts and now I also have blush radiant hearts (I would really love to have another blush radiant hearts for my birthday). My latest charm is little fairy on the murshroom - so happy that our store restocked it finally.

So here is the look for the early autumn: pinks, blushes and white - I find that the hint of wintage is perfect for autumn. I will try to replace cherry blossoms murano with another white looking glass when my new Pandora budget opens.


----------



## AngelaPandora

I wear my dangles on Essence necklace. I would suggest to try them on, because they do tend to hang awry. I do not like charm necklace though...

This is my st Christopher charm on my Essence chain


----------



## berbils

AngelaPandora said:


> I wear my dangles on Essence necklace. I would suggest to try them on, because they do tend to hang awry. I do not like charm necklace though...
> 
> This is my st Christopher charm on my Essence chain


Thank you! What is the dangle flower charm called on your bracelet? It us very pretty!


----------



## AngelaPandora

Berbils, it is Lace Botanique http://m.pandora.net/et-ee/products/charms/791757cz

Thank you!


----------



## iVALANI

Angela, such a gorgeous and well put together bracelet! 
I love St Christopher too, in my case it's a memory from my trip to Portugal.


----------



## iwantahermes

Freetofly said:


> Hi all. I've recently started my pandora collection, got two bracelets with some charms on. I asked at one of the stores about those things that the staff have that opens the clasps, but was told by one employee that Pandora doesn't sell them anymore, and another told me that they don't have any but maybe other stores might. Has anyone managed to buy one from the store recently?
> 
> Also how do you guys store your silver bracelet and charms? I read some people use anti-tarnish bags, but I haven't managed to find a jewller that sells those yet. Any recommendations please?


Hi don't know where yur based but Pandora in Westfield London sell them for about 18£
Personally I love it and think it's worth it


----------



## Freetofly

iwantahermes said:


> Hi don't know where yur based but Pandora in Westfield London sell them for about 18£
> Personally I love it and think it's worth it


Thanks for the info. Westfield London is a bit far for me, but I'll be sure to take a look there if I can't find any in the stores near me.


----------



## nanogirl21

Hi all,

Just curious - is $75 USD for 1 Essence bangle and 1 charm a good deal? A local store is having a promotion this weened and I am unsure if this is a good deal to start my first bracelet on. I'm not familiar with Pandora prices/promotions at all. Any tips/advice would be helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## berbils

nanogirl21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just curious - is $75 USD for 1 Essence bracelet and 1 charm a good deal? A local store is having a promotion this weened and I am unsure if this is a good deal to start my first bracelet on. I'm not familiar with Pandora prices/promotions at all. Any tips/advice would be helpful.
> 
> Thank you.


Sounds like a good deal to me! My bracelet alone cost me $60 (USD). Which charm and bracelet did you purchase?


----------



## nanogirl21

berbils said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me! My bracelet alone cost me $60 (USD). Which charm and bracelet did you purchase?


There was a mistake in my post. It is a Essence bangle not bracelet. It starts on the 18th and all I know is that there will be 6 charms to choose from. I have been looking into the Essence collection for a while and there are so many charms that I would like. Now that I know it is a bangle I am unsure if this is for me. I really don't like the (hard) bangles. Really looking for a classic (soft) bracelet.


----------



## iVALANI

It's a good deal and you should definitely go check it out. Maybe you'll change your mind when you try the bangle on.


----------



## Tabitha14

XOXO14 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me anything about this charm....I was told it's pandora but can't find any info thank you


This is an old charm.  I think it was discontinued a while back.


----------



## xoelle

nanogirl21 said:


> There was a mistake in my post. It is a Essence bangle not bracelet. It starts on the 18th and all I know is that there will be 6 charms to choose from. I have been looking into the Essence collection for a while and there are so many charms that I would like. Now that I know it is a bangle I am unsure if this is for me. I really don't like the (hard) bangles. Really looking for a classic (soft) bracelet.


I am definitely going to do this promo. The bangle is the only one I need/want, as I have the regular snake chain one and the little ball-chained one. I already have the Essence charms that I'm planning to put on it.


----------



## nanogirl21

LovelyLeslie said:


> I am definitely going to do this promo. The bangle is the only one I need/want, as I have the regular snake chain one and the little ball-chained one. I already have the Essence charms that I'm planning to put on it.


Can you share some photos of your Essence bracelets? I have been looking for some more "real" non professional photos of this collection.

Also, is there a list somewhere of the retired essence charms? 

Thank you.


----------



## berbils

nanogirl21 said:


> Can you share some photos of your Essence bracelets? I have been looking for some more "real" non professional photos of this collection.
> 
> Also, is there a list somewhere of the retired essence charms?
> 
> Thank you.


This is mine...


----------



## nanogirl21

berbils said:


> This is mine...



That looks amazing! Again, never seen one of the ball chain's. I may be check out the bangles since a local store opened.


----------



## berbils

nanogirl21 said:


> That looks amazing! Again, never seen one of the ball chain's. I may be check out the bangles since a local store opened.


Thank you


----------



## xoelle

@nanogirl21, this is mine. I only wore the leather in the picture cause I was showing what I just bought. Lol. I usually just wear the 2 Essence bracelets stacked together.


----------



## xoelle

I'd probably get the Freedom charm during the Essence bangle promo, if that's one of the 6 pre-approved ones,  since everyone loves it and it's finally growing on me. Lol. Then I would probably buy the Peace lapis lazuli while I'm there anyway. But I already have 3 beads I'm already planning to put on the bangle.

Does anyone regularly switch their Essence beads out? Since you have to gently tug the beads on the bracelets, do you experience the beads not being as tight/sitting in place as much anymore, or the bracelet itself slightly stretching? Thanks in advance.


----------



## iVALANI

Photos of my Essence are on page 200.
Leslie, my charms stay put, I avoid taking them off because I always feel as if I'll somehow damage the bracelet with that pulling. So far they have remained firmly in place.


----------



## berbils

iVALANI said:


> Photos of my Essence are on page 200.
> Leslie, my charms stay put, I avoid taking them off because I always feel as if I'll somehow damage the bracelet with that pulling. So far they have remained firmly in place.


I have noticed that if I wash my hands and my beaded bracelet gets wet the charms do sometimes move.  Have you noticed that with the beaded chain?


----------



## xoelle

Thanks @iVALANI. I was hoping I don't need a 4th Essence bracelet/bangle. But if I must... Lol.

@berbils, I've been careful not to get them wet while washing my hands. I was told when I first purchased them not to get them wet, so the stoppers inside the beads don't get slippery or damaged.


----------



## berbils

LovelyLeslie said:


> Thanks @iVALANI. I was hoping I don't need a 4th Essence bracelet/bangle. But if I must... Lol.
> 
> @berbils, I've been careful not to get them wet while washing my hands. I was told when I first purchased them not to get them wet, so the stoppers inside the beads don't get slippery or damaged.


They must get slippery if wet.  They seemed to stay put once they dried.  Thanks for the tip.  I will make sure that they don't get wet again


----------



## iVALANI

Leslie if you must, ...  I'd like to hear your impressions about the Essence bangle if you do get it. It always looked so fragile to me, though I said the same thing about the regular Essence and now I hardly ever take it off.
So, I've been experimenting with colours lately.  I wanted to wear my latest murano addition, the orange faceted murano, and I've got the idea for this particular combo from some Pandora Summer 2014 related images since that collection featured teal + orange. Sorry about the dark pics, it's a pretty gloomy morning here today.


----------



## AngelaPandora

iVALANI said:


> Angela, such a gorgeous and well put together bracelet!
> I love St Christopher too, in my case it's a memory from my trip to Portugal.


Thank you iVALANI. St Cristopher is so lovely in person and it is my favourite charm at the moment. I wear it every day.

I remember you trying orange muranos with white flowers with your lace teal muranos. Loved the combo then and love it now. But this way it is more unique. 

It is gloomy here too. Already changing my bracelet to autumn look


----------



## nanogirl21

I found that Dignity, Happiness, and Balance has more than one bead design. Does anyone know what other Essence values have multiple designs (retired or new)?


----------



## iVALANI

Yeah, I don't know why they do that, it's not as if they don't have plenty of other words for feelings and characteristics to choose from. There are several charms (as in more than two) representing Friendship, Love, two Compassions... I'm sure there's more.


----------



## xoelle

@iVALANI, I love this! Orange/teal are one of my favorite color combos. I will get the Essence bangle for sure. I have my happiness, optimism and wellness charms that were waiting to go on it. For the 4th Essence bracelet/bangle, I'd put whatever charm I get from this new promo and a second one.

I think some Essence charm values (the more popular values) have a silver version and a stone version? Not sure. And then some of the values already have retired versions.


----------



## nanogirl21

I did end up purchasing my first Essence item today and surprisingly it is a bangle! This bangle is much thinner that the moments one and it defiantly makes a difference. I picked the Love charm for the promotion deal. I also decided to get the gray balance bead because it was the last one left and discontinued. It's one of the ones that was on my wish list. I ordered the retired CZ Leo, Curiosity, Wellness, and Happiness charms from the Rue La La sale yesterday. I wish I would have waited to order because I do not like the Happiness charm that I ordered. It looks totally different in person and I prefer the other design of Happiness. I didn't realize there was several designs for some of the values. I may go back for a second bangle before the end of the month. I plan to only put 7 charms on the Essence bracelets/bangles. I need to go through to see how many beads are available that I actually want. When my order comes in I will have 6 out of 7 beads already!


----------



## xoelle

I like that older version of Happiness. I think it matches with the Wellness charm you also ordered. I have both of them (pictured below), and I am planning to put those and the lemon quartz Optimism charm on the bangle I am about to order now...





I am choosing the Freedom bead from the promo. I don't want to put it on any of the current Essence bracelets that I have, which is why I'm thinking of getting a 4th one. Lol. I think the lapis lazuli Peace charm would complement the Freedom bead perfectly in the future.


----------



## nanogirl21

LovelyLeslie said:


> I like that older version of Happiness. I think it matches with the Wellness charm you also ordered. I have both of them (pictured below), and I am planning to put those and the lemon quartz Optimism charm on the bangle I am about to order now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am choosing the Freedom bead from the promo. I don't want to put it on any of the current Essence bracelets that I have, which is why I'm thinking of getting a 4th one. Lol. I think the lapis lazuli Peace charm would complement the Freedom bead perfectly in the future.



Well I don't really have a choice but to keep the Happiness charm. From reviews it sounds like Rue La La isn't the best to do returns with. I'm going to keep it, but also get the other one too. I want a CZ and Pave only bracelet, Colored/Gym bracelet, and plain bracelet with charms like Wellness and Love. My OCD won't bother me too much if the same value charms are on different places.


----------



## xoelle

nanogirl21 said:


> Well I don't really have a choice but to keep the Happiness charm. From reviews it sounds like Rue La La isn't the best to do returns with. I'm going to keep it, but also get the other one too. I want a CZ and Pave only bracelet, Colored/Gym bracelet, and plain bracelet with charms like Wellness and Love. My OCD won't bother me too much if the same value charms are on different places.


That sucks. Sorry to hear. I've usually received my orders from them in less than 2 weeks from when I made my orders... About 7-10 business days usually. I haven't needed to return anything to them yet.

Pandora's Angels just accepted a new wave of new members, including me. Woo hoo! This is going to be a whole new world of buying pre-loved and hard to find pieces for me. Gulp.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my pandora charms again aft the polishing! ❤️


----------



## pinkloverme

Each charm is from the people I love. Just one missing from my sister!


----------



## nanogirl21

Hi all,

As mentioned in a few post before I have been looking for somewhere that has an easy-to-read view of all Essence charms released. I wasn’t able to find a website with exactly what I was looking for, so I started working on a mini project. That project is to gather images or current, old, and retied Essence items and create a “cheat sheet”. Since I am new to the Pandora world, I was hoping someone could take a look at the chart below and tell me if I am missing any Essence items. I am sure my mini project would not only help me but others. I appreciate the help.

PS. I apologize if this is not allowed. Please let me know and I will delete. Since this is a Pandora fan post, I am assuming there are tons of knowledgeable resources here.

PSS. The Zodiac Star Signs and 2 Tone version of bracelets are not posted.

Thanks!


----------



## xoelle

nanogirl21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As mentioned in a few post before I have been looking for somewhere that has an easy-to-read view of all Essence charms released. I wasn’t able to find a website with exactly what I was looking for, so I started working on a mini project. That project is to gather images or current, old, and retied Essence items and create a “cheat sheet”. Since I am new to the Pandora world, I was hoping someone could take a look at the chart below and tell me if I am missing any Essence items. I am sure my mini project would not only help me but others. I appreciate the help.
> 
> PS. I apologize if this is not allowed. Please let me know and I will delete. Since this is a Pandora fan post, I am assuming there are tons of knowledgeable resources here.
> 
> PSS. The Zodiac Star Signs and 2 Tone version of bracelets are not posted.
> 
> Thanks!


This is the most comprehensive all-in-one place reference I have seen. Thank you for sharing, but most importantly, thank you for making this! It's very helpful.


----------



## iVALANI

Wow Nanogirl, this is great...  Perhaps you should also post this pic on the Pandora Essence thread.
And how gorgeous are those upcoming Autumn charms.... I plan to get at least three of them. It's time for a new Essence bracelet for me. 
Angela, great about the Pandora angels!


----------



## nanogirl21

iVALANI said:


> Wow Nanogirl, this is great...  Perhaps you should also post this pic on the Pandora Essence thread.
> And how gorgeous are those upcoming Autumn charms.... I plan to get at least three of them. It's time for a new Essence bracelet for me.
> Angela, great about the Pandora angels!



I have not seen an Essence specific thread. Is there any way to tag me in it?


----------



## iVALANI

Here is the link.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pandora-essence-collection-thread.863270/


----------



## berbils

So strange....Just last week I got accepted to the fb page Pandora ' s Angels. I just went to go on and it looks like I'm no longer a member of this page.  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## berbils

LovelyLeslie said:


> That sucks. Sorry to hear. I've usually received my orders from them in less than 2 weeks from when I made my orders... About 7-10 business days usually. I haven't needed to return anything to them yet.
> 
> Pandora's Angels just accepted a new wave of new members, including me. Woo hoo! This is going to be a whole new world of buying pre-loved and hard to find pieces for me. Gulp.


I was just curious if you are still a member of pandora ' s Angels on facebook.  I was accepted also last week and now it appears I am no longer in the group.  I am confused.  I had posted a bracelet for sale as well


----------



## xoelle

berbils said:


> I was just curious if you are still a member of pandora ' s Angels on facebook.  I was accepted also last week and now it appears I am no longer in the group.  I am confused.  I had posted a bracelet for sale as well


Ugh. That sucks. Will PM you with what I heard/read.


----------



## Jnl54

Hi, I am new to this forum an had also just been accepted by Pandora's Angels last week. I started to read through the rules that night and went to get on the next day and I was no longer a member.  I PM'ed the person who emailed me but haven't heard back. If someone knows what is going on, I'd appreciate knowing. Thanks


----------



## xoelle

I'm banned for the rest of the month (from buying anything). Too bad a new month starts next week!


----------



## AngelaPandora

I have a monthly Pandora budget for myself. It allows to buy 1 expensive or few cheaper charms. I do tend to go over budget during promotions - that is why my collection has grown so fast. By now I only buy those charms which I love & at the same time they have to match perfectly with my existing designs.


----------



## iVALANI

That's not a bad idea. I have made some hasty purchase decisions before and now I'm stuck with some charms I never wear. And yet I still can't bring myself to sell them.


----------



## nanogirl21

My Rue La La order is supposed to be delivered today. I am excited! It is 4 days early. 

Have anyone purchased from http://www.luxuryjewellry.com/ ? Is this a legit site?


----------



## MrsTGreen

Here is my new Pandora bangle bracelet...
www.i9

74.photobucket.com


----------



## iVALANI

It's lovely and such a great combination of charms.


----------



## LizO...

Usually I do not post much in here.
I love all the bracelets and collections here
and I really enjoy the pictures.
So much beautiful bracelets.
But, I've found this website I want to share.
http://www.morapandorablog.com/tag/pandora-autumn-2016-collection/
Seems I will have some serious problems,
this autumn.
Decisions, decisions .....

Did I mention that I am Pandora addicted ?


----------



## Melora24

iVALANI said:


> That's not a bad idea. I have made some hasty purchase decisions before and now I'm stuck with some charms I never wear. And yet I still can't bring myself to sell them.


It doesn't mean you'll never love them!
When I started, I thought I needed 4 clips (well, I still think it's needed on a Pandora bracelet), and I got 4 of the cheapest clips. Then I realized I actually didn't like them. I sold 2, kept one 1 I still liked, and got stuck with an ugly fourth one in my jewellery box for years.

A few weeks ago, I actually bought an identical one, and I've been using them both on my ohm beads bangle. It's perfect for that


----------



## Melora24

LizO... said:


> Usually I do not post much in here.
> I love all the bracelets and collections here
> and I really enjoy the pictures.
> So much beautiful bracelets.
> But, I've found this website I want to share.
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/tag/pandora-autumn-2016-collection/
> Seems I will have some serious problems,
> this autumn.
> Decisions, decisions .....
> [emoji3]
> Did I mention that I am Pandora addicted ?


Now try charmsaddict.com (not as active as it used to be), and endangeredtrolls.com. Be careful, they might open a whole new world for you, as they are not limited to Pandora


----------



## nanogirl21

Here is my first Essence bracelet with my Rue La La charms. They were delivered less than a week! I am shocked. This is my first bangle and I am not exactly sure how snug it should be. It fits perfectly with a 3-4 charms and moves freely on my wrist. However, with 6 charms it’s snug like a watch. In the below photo you can see how tight it is on the side of my wrist, but isn't tight on the bottom. Is this how bangles are supposed to fit? Will it get tighter with more charms? I have never been a bangle wearer so this is all new to me. I do want to get more charms, but am not sure if I want to get another bangle. A classic regular Essence bracelet is on my wish list. Will that fit similar to this if I fill it all the way with charms? This is a 20cm bangle and I am thinking about getting a larger size, but am scared it might be TOO big and look awkward. My regular Moments bracelet is 21cm. What do you guys think? What is your fit like?


----------



## LizO...

Melora24 said:


> Now try charmsaddict.com (not as active as it used to be), and endangeredtrolls.com. Be careful, they might open a whole new world for you, as they are not limited to Pandora


Thank you so much 

I didn't know Chamilia charms before.
I really like the pumpkin charm.


----------



## xoelle

Finally got my Essence bangle today. I am going to leave that one on my right arm with the beaded one. The snake chain/purple bead one will go on my left arm.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LovelyLeslie said:


> Finally got my Essence bangle today. I am going to leave that one on my right arm with the beaded one. The snake chain/purple bead one will go on my left arm.



I really love the look of all three stacked up. I was initially still thinking whether I need the Essence bangle since I already have the beaded and regular chain but I think I should really get the bangle with the current promo. Thank you for sharing and enabling. [emoji7]


----------



## Melora24

My Ohm Beads bangle with my 2 Pandora clips (plus beads of various brands: Chamilia, Ohm, Pandora, no-name glass)


----------



## xoelle

@frenziedhandbag
Thanks! That was my original intention, to stack all 3 together. I was worried if it would look too cluttered or not.

@nanogirl21
My Essence bangle is their medium size, as is my Moments bangle. So the Essence bangle is a tad bit smaller. I will have no more than 3  charms on mine. It doesn't move around/hang off as freely as my Moments bangle (since Essence is supposed to be a bit more snug), but I'm still able to move/rotate it around.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LovelyLeslie said:


> @frenziedhandbag
> Thanks! That was my original intention, to stack all 3 together. I was worried if it would look too cluttered or not.
> 
> @nanogirl21
> My Essence bangle is their medium size, as is my Moments bangle. So the Essence bangle is a tad bit smaller. I will have no more than 3  charms on mine. It doesn't move around/hang off as freely as my Moments bangle (since Essence is supposed to be a bit more snug), but I'm still able to move/rotate it around.



It doesn't look cluttered at all. In fact, it's lovely. Thanks for sharing about the sizing part. I am a medium for Moments bangle too and since I will have no more than three charms, I shall go for the medium size for Essence bangle too.


----------



## iVALANI

LizO... said:


> Usually I do not post much in here.
> I love all the bracelets and collections here
> and I really enjoy the pictures.
> So much beautiful bracelets.
> But, I've found this website I want to share.
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/tag/pandora-autumn-2016-collection/
> Seems I will have some serious problems,
> this autumn.
> Decisions, decisions .....
> 
> Did I mention that I am Pandora addicted ?



I love that blog! And I love that its ONLY about Pandora. However, my all time favourite charms related blog is marthnickbeads.com. She's a murano lover, like me, so her drool worthy images are such a joy to watch and a great source of inspiration for me. She favours Trollbeads and True beadz although she has a great collection of Pandora charms as well. When it comes to muranos, I think Trollbeads and Elf beads are head and shoulders above competition, esp. Elf, their muranos are phenomenal, tiny works of art.

Oh Leslie, you now have a wonderful Essence collection, I love that stack. So many different colours but they work so well together. 
Nanogirl, I love your bangle and the charms you've picked although I would definitely wear it with 3 or 4 charms max.
Melora, such a cool combination and great that you have all sorts of beads there. Who is the central one by? It's gorgeous.


----------



## Divea

Mine is not very balanced. Maybe I'll transfer some to other bracelet.


----------



## Melora24

iVALANI said:


> I love that blog! And I love that its ONLY about Pandora. However, my all time favourite charms related blog is marthnickbeads.com. She's a murano lover, like me, so her drool worthy images are such a joy to watch and a great source of inspiration for me. She favours Trollbeads and True beadz although she has a great collection of Pandora charms as well. When it comes to muranos, I think Trollbeads and Elf beads are head and shoulders above competition, esp. Elf, their muranos are phenomenal, tiny works of art.
> 
> Oh Leslie, you now have a wonderful Essence collection, I love that stack. So many different colours but they work so well together.
> Nanogirl, I love your bangle and the charms you've picked although I would definitely wear it with 3 or 4 charms max.
> Melora, such a cool combination and great that you have all sorts of beads there. Who is the central one by? It's gorgeous.


The central bead is Chamilia Urban Links in black.
I've recently started to follow marthnickbeads on instagram. Beautiful pictures usually


----------



## LizO...

iVALANI said:


> I love that blog! And I love that its ONLY about Pandora. However, my all time favourite charms related blog is marthnickbeads.com. She's a murano lover, like me, so her drool worthy images are such a joy to watch and a great source of inspiration for me. She favours Trollbeads and True beadz although she has a great collection of Pandora charms as well. When it comes to muranos, I think Trollbeads and Elf beads are head and shoulders above competition, esp. Elf, their muranos are phenomenal, tiny works of art.
> 
> Oh Leslie, you now have a wonderful Essence collection, I love that stack. So many different colours but they work so well together.
> Nanogirl, I love your bangle and the charms you've picked although I would definitely wear it with 3 or 4 charms max.
> Melora, such a cool combination and great that you have all sorts of beads there. Who is the central one by? It's gorgeous.



Thank you
Love the website.
It was good to start posting here


----------



## LizO...

I enjoy the pictures here so much.
Want to share my small collection with you.
The pictures are not the best but I hope to do better in the future
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## iVALANI

Wow, this is most certainly NOT a small collection!  You have some great charms, please share your goodies with us more often.

Divea, such a pretty bracelet. 

Melora thank you, it's so unusual and striking.


----------



## LizO...

iVALANI said:


> Wow, this is most certainly NOT a small collection!  You have some great charms, please share your goodies with us more often.
> 
> Divea, such a pretty bracelet.
> 
> Melora thank you, it's so unusual and striking.


You are very kind, Thank you 
I will post more often, promised


----------



## Caz71

Hi Ladies. Have you seen the new collection.  Here are instagram pics... luv the shopping bag one
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## xoelle

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3451532
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


I kinda love the princess and prince heads, and maybe celebration of love. Not good for my wallet.


----------



## merekat703

Love my bracelet.


----------



## LizO...

merekat703 said:


> Love my bracelet.



I can understand that. It is lovely


----------



## ABBY1996

wow ,pandora is my most like brand.it's so beaty


----------



## iVALANI

Caz, I've seen some promo pics, cz galore again...  Although I can see the square one and cerise on my Christmas bracelet.
There also seems to be (in some promo pics) a new evil eye murano, I have to see that in person. 

Merekat, your bracelet is lovely. I've never seen that many charms on a leather bracelet.


----------



## iVALANI

Here is that murano, with some other charms. Come to think of it, it probably won't be available everywhere. That's why it's not in all promo images.


----------



## LizO...

Damn, I like the safety chain.


----------



## alice87

iVALANI said:


> Here is that murano, with some other charms. Come to think of it, it probably won't be available everywhere. That's why it's not in all promo images.


I like the lock here. It seems that is it country exclusive collection.


----------



## xoelle

Ahhh, I'd love the safety chain if it didn't have pave on on. I love the origami swan too, but I don't usually get dangles. I might make another exception for this one.


----------



## Caz71

iVALANI said:


> Caz, I've seen some promo pics, cz galore again...  Although I can see the square one and cerise on my Christmas bracelet.
> There also seems to be (in some promo pics) a new evil eye murano, I have to see that in person.
> 
> Merekat, your bracelet is lovely. I've never seen that many charms on a leather bracelet.


Hehe yessss too much blingy cz. I agree...

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## merekat703

iVALANI said:


> Caz, I've seen some promo pics, cz galore again...  Although I can see the square one and cerise on my Christmas bracelet.
> There also seems to be (in some promo pics) a new evil eye murano, I have to see that in person.
> 
> Merekat, your bracelet is lovely. I've never seen that many charms on a leather bracelet.


Thank you!! Sometimes I wear them on a silver bangle.


----------



## AngelaPandora

I received navy blue leather bracelet from UK as a gift from my sister. I think that it is retired as we do not have them here. I think it is perfect for wearing with my torn denim jeans


----------



## AngelaPandora

merekat703 said:


> Love my bracelet.



Love it too! 

Do you know that Pandora does not reccommend to wear more than 7 charms on double wrap leather and 9 on triple wrap.

I still love how it looks and I have seen others who disobay that rule of thumb


----------



## LizO...

Wow, really like the blue combination.


----------



## AngelaPandora

I have been dreaming about olive and blust faceted muranos. I think that they are perfect for autumn season and I can do a forest theme with the charms that I already have. On thr other hand - I would need three, if I choose only olive ones or two of each, should I decide to mix them (to get the true autumn colours).

Alternatively I have been planning to get another blush radiant heart and another ine of my favourite mystichal pavee flower (I have two) for my oxy/pink bracelet. 

I do have to make a choise though. I am so lucky that I do not have special cravings for the resent summer and autumn collection.


----------



## iVALANI

Angela, I love your bracelets!  And the addition of the leather one, works really well with what you've got.
Regarding your dilemma, if I were you, since you are planning on getting a blush radiant hearts charm anyway, I would only get the two blush muranos then, I'd skip the greens. I know the blush and the green ones were in the same collection, but to me, they always kind of clashed, those two colours I mean. I always wondered why they haven't decided to go with two more compatible colours.
Thanks to your wonderful blue radiant hearts I started paying attention to them and now I really really want the red one from the new autumn collection. I'm in love with it. Since my birthday is fast approaching I'll probably mention it to hubby.  He always likes when I tell him exactly what I want instead of leaving him at the mercy of Pandora salesladies.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Thank you iVALANI. Is a Virgo your astrological sign? They do love aesthetically beautiful things.

You can see little hearts peeping through blue and blush crystal of the radiant hearts charms. Red could be more like purple one - too dark to reveal the heart-shaped holes in the charm that let the sunbeams project heart-shaped shadows onto the crystals.

Never the less - red one is probably one of the most festive charms. I love when there is a little bit if cz in the bracelet. The amount of cz on the new collection bracelet on previous page is way too much, but a bits here and there makes pandora charms gorgeous.


----------



## iVALANI

I'm not a fan of cz in general but in radiant hearts they don't bother me that much. 
Yes, I'm a Virgo.


----------



## LaAgradecida

I'm dying to get my hands on the evil eye Murano when it comes out. 

I've been saving some charms that don't fit on my current moments bracelet so that I can start a new one with the evil eye Murano in the center.

I'm trying to decide between another moments bracelet or a bangle with clips, since I don't want to use silicone stoppers in everything.

Do any of you have a particularly good/ bad experience with the bangle and the clips with silicone stoppers?


----------



## iVALANI

I wear my bangle without any charms whatsoever. If I had to choose a new bracelet now, I would probably go with another regular bracelet rather than the bangle.
I am also eager to see the evil eye murano in person, provided it is available in Europe. Hopefully it is.


----------



## merekat703

Why is that? I've been wearing mine for 2 months and no issues. 





AngelaPandora said:


> Love it too!
> 
> Do you know that Pandora does not reccommend to wear more than 7 charms on double wrap leather and 9 on triple wrap.
> 
> I still love how it looks and I have seen others who disobay that rule of thumb


----------



## MrsTGreen

Queen Bee and Vino charm added to my bangle...
www.

i94.photobucket.com


----------



## LaAgradecida

Does anyone have pictures of either of these two items in real life:

1. Midnight effervescence Murano
2. Signature pave barrel clasp bracelet in blue CZ?

Thanks!


----------



## iVALANI

MrsTGreen so pretty 



merekat703 said:


> Why is that? I've been wearing mine for 2 months and no issues.



My charms stretched my silver bracelet by exactly 1 cm in a year, due to their weight. Can you image potential stretching and damage to a leather bracelet if they can stretch the much sturdier Moments bracelet like that?


----------



## Caz71

Quickly went past Pandora.  The pink opalescent bead is to die for!

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## iVALANI

I found online a pic of the cerise radiant hearts I want, so dreamy...


----------



## MrsTGreen

iVALANI said:


> MrsTGreen so pretty
> Thanks. My bangle represents my team and I. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to add any more charms or if I'm going to leave it like that. I don't know if I like the bangle completely filled up.
> 
> 
> My charms stretched my silver bracelet by exactly 1 cm in a year, due to their weight. Can you image potential stretching and damage to a leather bracelet if they can stretch the much sturdier Moments bracelet like that?


----------



## merekat703

I actually feel the leather holds the weight better since there is more space to slide around. I wish my silver bracelet would stretch, it's getting tight. 





iVALANI said:


> MrsTGreen so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> My charms stretched my silver bracelet by exactly 1 cm in a year, due to their weight. Can you image potential stretching and damage to a leather bracelet if they can stretch the much sturdier Moments bracelet like that?


----------



## merekat703

LaAgradecida said:


> Does anyone have pictures of either of these two items in real life:
> 
> 1. Midnight effervescence Murano
> 2. Signature pave barrel clasp bracelet in blue CZ?
> 
> Thanks!


I have the midnight murano. Love it.


----------



## xoelle

LaAgradecida said:


> I'm dying to get my hands on the evil eye Murano when it comes out.
> 
> I've been saving some charms that don't fit on my current moments bracelet so that I can start a new one with the evil eye Murano in the center.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between another moments bracelet or a bangle with clips, since I don't want to use silicone stoppers in everything.
> 
> Do any of you have a particularly good/ bad experience with the bangle and the clips with silicone stoppers?


I use regular clips with the silicone stoppers underneath on my bangles. They seem to stay put well, unless I'm having a really active/productive moment.


----------



## LaAgradecida

merekat703 said:


> I have the midnight murano. Love it.



Thank you for the picture!

The midnight effervescence is so pretty!

I'm also thinking about possibly getting the forest fairy.

Does anyone here have her? Does she really spend most of her time upside down?


----------



## iVALANI

The forest fairy is horrible, she is ALWAYS upside down.  That's why I almost never wear it. 
Midnight effervescence murano is pretty, I have it, I can take a pic later, when I wake up properly.


----------



## merekat703

LaAgradecida said:


> Thank you for the picture!
> 
> The midnight effervescence is so pretty!
> 
> I'm also thinking about possibly getting the forest fairy.
> 
> Does anyone here have her? Does she really spend most of her time upside down?


It's a favorite of mine. You can see the forest fairy on mine too. She swings around a lot.


----------



## swtstephy

iVALANI said:


> Here is that murano, with some other charms. Come to think of it, it probably won't be available everywhere. That's why it's not in all promo images.


Do u know where the orgami dangle and the heart will be available?


----------



## xoelle

swtstephy said:


> Do u know where the orgami dangle and the heart will be available?


Those 2 were released in Europe and Asia on Sept 1. Australia has them too now. But I don't know if/when everywhere else will sell them (like North America).


----------



## iVALANI

LaAgradecida said:


> Thank you for the picture!
> 
> The midnight effervescence is so pretty!
> 
> I'm also thinking about possibly getting the forest fairy.
> 
> Does anyone here have her? Does she really spend most of her time upside down?




















swtstephy said:


> Do u know where the orgami dangle and the heart will be available?



I only know about Europe. If you don't live in Europe, call your local Pandora, they will tell you over the phone if they have it or not.


----------



## enelya

swtstephy said:


> Do u know where the orgami dangle and the heart will be available?



Previous replies mentioned Europe, but not all countries got them. For example, I'm in Portugal and we only got the protection murano.


----------



## iVALANI

I think she definitely needs to call her local store.


----------



## LaAgradecida

iVALANI said:


> I only know about Europe. If you don't live in Europe, call your local Pandora, they will tell you over the phone if they have it or not.



Thank you, iValani!

You have a gorgeous bracelet!

I love the midnight Murano and I think I might still want the forest fairy, even though she spins upside down!


----------



## iVALANI

Thanks so much. 
When it comes to beauty and the amount of details  on the charm, the forest fairy is really gorgeous. And now that you know in advance how much it spins, maybe it won't bother you that much. Or at all.


----------



## ScottyGal

I was recently in NYC and regret not buying one of the NYC charms that I saw in the Pandora store. 
I got engaged when I was there, so want to start a bracelet/bangle with an NYC/engagement theme!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Another new addition to my bracelet(purple spacer), plus my friend reorganized my bracelet for me...
www.i94.photobucket.com


----------



## pinkloverme

Do you guys have suggestions on what charm to get when I get into college?


----------



## nanogirl21

Does anyone have any of the new floating lockets?  I am interested in the large size. However, that locket size chain length only comes in 1 size (75 cm). I read somewhere that the chains are adjustable. Does anyone know if the large size is adjustable to 60 cm). 60 cm Pandora necklaces are my preferred length, but I do not want the medium size floating locket. Also, am wondering if the locket is removable and if other pendants can be added to the chain that comes with the floating locket.


----------



## Hoya94

pinkloverme said:


> Do you guys have suggestions on what charm to get when I get into college?



Do you know where you're going or where you'd like to go? How about what you plan to study?


----------



## aimeng

Here are the new charms I got , can't wait until next Monday to pick them up


----------



## iVALANI

Wow what a great haul! 

Pinkloverme, other than the owl charm (but then it's probably more appropriate for graduating), I would definitely choose something related to the studies. For example, if your major is literature, there's the I love reading charm, or if it is something to do with environment for example, there are tons of nature related charms by Pandora.


----------



## pinkloverme

Hoya94 said:


> Do you know where you're going or where you'd like to go? How about what you plan to study?



I'm taking a pre-med course for college [emoji4]


----------



## pinkloverme

iVALANI said:


> Wow what a great haul!
> 
> Pinkloverme, other than the owl charm (but then it's probably more appropriate for graduating), I would definitely choose something related to the studies. For example, if your major is literature, there's the I love reading charm, or if it is something to do with environment for example, there are tons of nature related charms by Pandora.



My course is medicine-related [emoji4]


----------



## Syafiqah

I just bought the Charming Owl from the Autumn 2016 collection. I love it so much but kinda disappointed with the size. It's too big. Gonna change it tomorrow with the Wise Owl instead


----------



## Maysoon

Good day 
My new gold bangle ❤️ With two gold clips and two rose charms ❤️


----------



## Maysoon

Another photo ❤️


----------



## Maysoon

My silver pandora bracelets .


----------



## Maysoon

My oxidized bracelet with gold charms ❤️


----------



## enelya

Gorgeous collection Maysoon!


----------



## Maysoon

enelya said:


> Gorgeous collection Maysoon!


Thank you


----------



## iVALANI

Wow Maysoon, gorgeous! 
I went to the store to look at the autumn collection in person. I don't like the protection murano, that dominant shade of blue is not the blue I like or wear.


----------



## Maysoon

iVALANI said:


> Wow Maysoon, gorgeous!
> I went to the store to look at the autumn collection in person. I don't like the protection murano, that dominant shade of blue is not the blue I like or wear.


thanks a lot ivalani , I like that murano it will go so nice I think with the blue evil eye dangle that I have , I think I will get it


----------



## LaAgradecida

I am dying to get the protection Murano! When does it come out?


----------



## Maysoon

LaAgradecida said:


> I am dying to get the protection Murano! When does it come out?


It's in the new released collection the autum collection but I did not find it in my local store it may take a week or tow to arrive according to them .


----------



## iVALANI

It's already out. Maysoon this image is accurate, the colours are this vibrant.


----------



## Maysoon

iVALANI said:


> It's already out. Maysoon this image is accurate, the colours are this vibrant.


I saw it only in the image it was not available in the local store yet so I am not really sure about the colors .


----------



## xoelle

@Maysoon, gorgeous collection. I love all of your gold pieces!

I've been bad this month and it's not even halfway through September yet. I've purchased the Hong Bao money bag (to go with my Yuan Bao ingot), and then I've been on a retired charms kick. So far I got the dinosaur, ugly duckling, sideways fish, picnic basket and ram.


----------



## Maysoon

LovelyLeslie said:


> @Maysoon, gorgeous collection. I love all of your gold pieces!
> 
> I've been bad this month and it's not even halfway through September yet. I've purchased the Hong Bao money bag (to go with my Yuan Bao ingot), and then I've been on a retired charms kick. So far I got the dinosaur, ugly duckling, sideways fish, picnic basket and ram.


Thanks a lot lovelyleslie, pandora is sooooo addictable


----------



## MrsTGreen

Another updated pic of my Pandora bangle. I got another purple spacer to go on other side. 
www.i974.

.com


----------



## AngelaPandora

Some of the charms are new (received for my  birthday). I decided to pre-approve second blush radiant hearts and third pavee mystical flowers. Two letters A (Angela) were gifted coincedentaly from different persons. The clip with hearts is from new collection. I also received two openwork charms - roses and open your heart.

I love my forest fairy and I forgive her hanging upside down  she is to cute and I try to find a place for her in every bracelet that I compose.


----------



## xoelle

I was so excited to get my little dinosaur in the mail! Reminds me of my son. Who, if you can tell by the bangle and charms, used to love starts when he was younger. We used to call him a baby dinosaur cause that's how his cries sounded when he was an itty bitty baby. I love the detailing behind/on top of it too!


----------



## AngelaPandora

Maysoon said:


> View attachment 3463229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oxidized bracelet with gold charms ❤️



Gold with oxi looks very nice and unique


----------



## iVALANI

Angela I love the new look of the bracelet! You always combine everything so well. 
Leslie, this is so cute! I had no idea Pandora had a dino charm, ever. My daughter also loved anything dinosaur related when she was tiny.


----------



## Freetofly

I just bought this bracelet last night
https://www.thbaker.co.uk/pandora-o...elet-b800335?gclid=CNz127C3js8CFUiNGwodmbUDdQ
Haven't had a chance to take any photos or even take it out of the box yet. 
But I would love to hear suggestions on what colours go well with it. Do you guys think silver and rose gold go well together? Should I keep clear of any coloured charms or the murano glass ones? 
I already have a bracelet with a pink / silver theme, so I'm looking for something a bit different.


----------



## iVALANI

I think silver and rose gold go really well together.  One of my friends has a bracelet consisting only of silver + rose gold, it looks really pretty.
Re. colours and muranos, I think dark colours look good with the rose gold.... dark blue, green, black. In my opinion, soft colours such as pink or blush would make the entire combination look bland and washed out.


----------



## aerinha

Placed an order for pick up tomorrow to take advantage of the sale.  Started out all over the place and then focused on what I wanted for each bracelet I have.  Will reveal tomorrow.


----------



## aerinha

Round one of my sale buys. The rest arrive Wednesday. We have the dahlia ring, starry night bracelet (love round clasps), Minnie headband, daisy safety chain, night sky and twinkling Christmas tree.




My Xmas bracelet was the only one not waitin on Wednesday's arrivals so here she is with her new charm in place. I feel the front section needs some color but not sure what.


----------



## xoelle

@Freetofly, I think any of the 3 mixed metal colors go well together. I agree with iVALANI in that any nice bold color goes well with rose gold. A royal blue was the first color that I thought of. 

@aerinha, I love your haul! Which store/region did you get it from? I wasn't sure if they stopped selling the starry clasp (USA, at least) since it's nowhere on the pandora.net USA Website.


----------



## aerinha

@aerinha, I love your haul! Which store/region did you get it from? I wasn't sure if they stopped selling the starry clasp (USA, at least) since it's nowhere on the pandora.net USA Website. [/QUOTE]

I live in PA an hour outside Philly.  I noticed pandora.net was missing a few things that are new and should be there when I went window shopping to know what I wanted from the sale.  I thought maybe they were sold out.  Starry clasp is newer I can't imagine they ended it already.  My store had it in stock, unlike the lacy daisy clips, pave primrose and Leo star sign charms I have to go back for next week.


----------



## Freetofly

@iVALANI , @LovelyLesli,   thank you for the suggestions. I think I'll make it into a silver and rose gold bracelet. Then for my third bracelet in the future I'll do a blue / silver one, that sounds nice too.


----------



## xoelle

@aerinha, thanks for the confirmation. That's a good thing, and a bad thing for me. Bad cause it makes me want to go in the store and take advantage of the promo now. Assuming I call in first to make sure my store has it too. Lol. But it's still weird they don't have it on their online store or catalog. Strange.

@Freetofly, the rose gold and silver combo is lovely. It's just a different spin on the two-tone look.


----------



## Hoya94

I bought 3 charms for my Disney/travel moments bracelet: the Eiffel Tower, fleur de lis, and Disney Cinderella charm.  I bought 1 charm for my essence bracelet: the pink pave.  I have 3 more Disney charms coming from a Disney store sale of charms being retired.  I'll post when they arrive!


----------



## mama13drama99

Hi everyone! I am looking for the frog prince charm. It's in the current book and on the website, but not available. The store said its retired and the company is slow to update. I'm hoping that I can find it soon.


----------



## iVALANI

Are they sure it's retired? Because I just looked at images of retired charms for 2016 and it's not there.
Unless there is a second wave of retirements coming this year.

Hoya, so pretty!


----------



## Hoya94

iVALANI said:


> Hoya, so pretty!



Thank you iVALANI!


----------



## Toto too

mama13drama99 said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking for the frog prince charm. It's in the current book and on the website, but not available. The store said its retired and the company is slow to update. I'm hoping that I can find it soon.


The frog prince is retired, it was in the last group of retired charms.  You may still be able to find it at stores who haven't sent their retired charms back yet, so try calling around but do it soon because it's close to the deadline for stores to return.


----------



## Syafiqah

View media item 570
I'm doing the lake theme currently but kind of stucked. Can anyone help by giving me suggestions? I'm a beginner btw


----------



## berbils

I'm looking to purchase a new bracelet.  I'd love something "classy", maybe 3 charms or so.  I don't like color and am VERY matchy.  Any suggestions or ideas? I'd love pics too!


----------



## berbils

berbils said:


> I'm looking to purchase a new bracelet.  I'd love something "classy", maybe 3 charms or so.  I don't like color and am VERY matchy.  Any suggestions or ideas? I'd love pics too!


Wonder how the classic bracelet with pave barrel clasp, 2 additional pave barrel clips and maybe some type of pave rose or heart clip would look?


LaAgradecida said:


> I am dying to get the protection Murano! When does it come out?


----------



## aerinha

Last of the sale haul arrived today. 

First up is the Leo star sign charm. I really like this one. The lion is cute. The clips are ones that I booted off another bracelet and are not meant to be on here forever. 



Next I added the pave primrose to my flower bracelet. Can't figure how to place all these. 



Last I added the lacy daisy clips to my spring/Easter bracelet. They are very pretty but I was not thrilled with how they made my bracelet pop up on my wrist. After having it on a few minutes it did relax some


----------



## Hoya94

My updated bracelet with 4 new charms I got in the mail today!  Mickey love charm, Mickey's Disneyland 60th anniversary ears, Walt Disney World charm, and Puerto Rico charm.


View attachment 3473659


----------



## Hoya94

Reposting because the picture is not showing Here is my updated bracelet with 4 new charms I got in the mail today!  Mickey love charm, Mickey's Disneyland 60th anniversary ears, Walt Disney World charm, and Puerto Rico charm.


----------



## mibonbon

Sharing my two beloved bracelets! Been trying to cut down on my collection to just the favorites so here they are!

I call this one the island life[emoji51]



This one is my favorite bracelet


----------



## LaAgradecida

pearliiee said:


> Sharing my two beloved bracelets! Been trying to cut down on my collection to just the favorites so here they are!
> 
> I call this one the island life[emoji51]
> View attachment 3474432
> 
> 
> This one is my favorite bracelet
> View attachment 3474433



Your bracelet is so pretty and I love the blue!

Just curious what the "5" represents?


----------



## mibonbon

LaAgradecida said:


> Your bracelet is so pretty and I love the blue!
> 
> Just curious what the "5" represents?



Thank you for the complement! 5 is my lucky number![emoji6]


----------



## swtstephy

My tritone bracelet. Just need to find another silver wanderlust.


----------



## berbils

Does anyone have the shimmering rose clip? Would love to see pics! TIA!


----------



## xoelle

My "ugly duckling" is here! I put her on my oxidized bracelet. I'm waiting on one more package of retired silver charms, and then I'm pretty much banned for the rest of the month from buying. I should probably be banned for the rest of the year too. Ehh.

@swtstephy, I love the tri-tone!

@pearliiee , the turtle and sea turtle are a couple of my favorite charms ever.


----------



## mama13drama99

Toto too said:


> The frog prince is retired, it was in the last group of retired charms.  You may still be able to find it at stores who haven't sent their retired charms back yet, so try calling around but do it soon because it's close to the deadline for stores to return.



Thank for the Intel!  I haven't found it at any local store nor any of the stores where I am visiting now.  But I think the outlets will be getting them soon and they ship so I'll start calling around to those next month.  I appreciate your reply because I wouldn't have thought to dig a little more.


----------



## berbils

Does anyone have the shimmering rose necklace?  I'd love to see a pic of it on


----------



## LizO...

The more I look at it,
I am in  with your bracelet


----------



## BigPurseSue

mama13drama99 said:


> Thank for the Intel!  I haven't found it at any local store nor any of the stores where I am visiting now.  But I think the outlets will be getting them soon and they ship so I'll start calling around to those next month.  I appreciate your reply because I wouldn't have thought to dig a little more.



The Pandora store at Mall of America in MN has the frog prince: http://www.becharming.com/frog-prince-charm.html
I order from them all the time and they're great. Free and fast shipping, good customer service, no sales tax if you're outside MN.


----------



## Freetofly

For those based in the UK, there's a promotion on now, where you get a free bracelet if you spend more than £125. Ends 2 October.

Shame that I'm not looking for another bracelet. I'll be waiting till the post Christmas sales for any more purchases.


----------



## LizO...

LovelyLeslie said:


> View attachment 3475056
> 
> My "ugly duckling" is here! I put her on my oxidized bracelet. I'm waiting on one more package of retired silver charms, and then I'm pretty much banned for the rest of the month from buying. I should probably be banned for the rest of the year too. Ehh.
> 
> @swtstephy, I love the tri-tone!
> 
> @pearliiee , the turtle and sea turtle are a couple of my favorite charms ever.




The more I look at it,
I am in  with your bracelet


----------



## Caz71

My latest additions. Opalescent bead (new collection) and double dangle hearts. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LizO...

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3480181
> 
> 
> My latest additions. Opalescent bead (new collection) and double dangle hearts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


I love the opal.


----------



## alice87

I like new charms posted. I like the opalescent one.


----------



## LizO...

It's a rainy day and I play a bit with my charms.
A few minutes ago I bought the "Ugly Duck Charm" on Ebay.
Now my set in complete.

I like my bracelet, but it's somehow colorless.
I am a bit disappointed with the rose clips, they are very pale.
I do not know exactly how to pimp it.
The easiest way is maybe add a few golden charms?
Would love to see your fairytale bracelets, to get an inspiration.


----------



## LizO...

Sorry for the bad picture, seems my camera has some problems ( most of the pictures are pink / camera is dying? )


----------



## xoelle

LizO... said:


> The more I look at it,
> I am in  with your bracelet


Thank you. 

I may have to get a Stella for my oxy bracelet one day...


----------



## LizO...

LovelyLeslie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I may have to get a Stella for my oxy bracelet one day...


I think it is beautiful as it is.

Sorry for asking but I am not a native speaker, please help 
What does the word "Stella" mean?
Star?
In combination with Pandora I found this:
I like this one.
Unfortunately also discontinued.
Stella, diamond
Item #790856D
Stella, diamond, sterling silver with 14K gold


----------



## iVALANI

Love everyone's bracelets!

Yes, Stella is a star. That charm is gorgeous, I wish Pandora would experiment with those edgier charms more, I'm getting tired of all the bling.
I've had some new additions as well, will post pics later.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I've just treated myself to the purple radiant heart, tax free at the airport..................some last minute shopping when the plane was delayed   I already have the blue, I just love the way they are double sided so you see the stone whichever way the bracelet lies .

I'll add some pics when I get home, I've not been on here for awhile


----------



## LaAgradecida

Mulberrygal said:


> I've just treated myself to the purple radiant heart, tax free at the airport..................some last minute shopping when the plane was delayed   I already have the blue, I just love the way they are double sided so you see the stone whichever way the bracelet lies .
> 
> I'll add some pics when I get home, I've not been on here for awhile



I over this![emoji171]

Do you have a pic of it IRL?


----------



## xoelle

LizO... said:


> View attachment 3481973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a rainy day and I play a bit with my charms.
> A few minutes ago I bought the "Ugly Duck Charm" on Ebay.
> Now my set in complete.
> 
> I like my bracelet, but it's somehow colorless.
> I am a bit disappointed with the rose clips, they are very pale.
> I do not know exactly how to pimp it.
> The easiest way is maybe add a few golden charms?
> Would love to see your fairytale bracelets, to get an inspiration.


@LizO... I love your fairytale bracelet! We are now ugly duckling (and princess and the pea) twins. Your English is really good and yes, that is the "Stella" charm I might want in the future. 

I am pretty boring with my Moments bracelets. They are all mostly two tone and silver. Not too much color in them, but my charms all have sentimental value to me and I don't own any multiples other than the clips. The only ones with color are some enamel charms on my Disney bracelets and my one orchid dangle.

My Essence bracelets are the ones where I have fun with colored stones.


----------



## LaAgradecida

LaAgradecida said:


> I over this![emoji171]
> 
> Do you have a pic of it IRL?



Oops!!!! Typo!

I meant that I *love* this![emoji171]


----------



## Mulberrygal

LaAgradecida said:


> I over this![emoji171]
> 
> Do you have a pic of it IRL?



I'll add a picture soon, I'm away on holiday at the moment


----------



## LizO...

LovelyLeslie said:


> @LizO... I love your fairytale bracelet! We are now ugly duckling (and princess and the pea) twins. Your English is really good and yes, that is the "Stella" charm I might want in the future.
> 
> I am pretty boring with my Moments bracelets. They are all mostly two tone and silver. Not too much color in them, but my charms all have sentimental value to me and I don't own any multiples other than the clips. The only ones with color are some enamel charms on my Disney bracelets and my one orchid dangle.
> 
> My Essence bracelets are the ones where I have fun with colored stones.



My sentimental moments bracelet is colorful,
it has some gold and some pave (red) in it and I really like it as it is.
The fairytale bracelet is just fun for me.
I was an owner of the princess and the pea and the ugly duck charm before and I sold it.
Bad decision.
I never got it out of my head,
now I had to buy it back.
Last was the ugly duck charm.
At the moment I like more and more the look of the “old” charms.
There are a couple of retired beads I would love to have.
Today I am going to buy the castle charm.
I would love to design this bracelet two tone, I just need more money


----------



## LizO...

I switched the bracelet, bought a new safety chain and the castle charm.
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is the result


----------



## iVALANI

Wow I love it! 

Here is mine... And my two new charms (dark purple shimmer murano & teal sparkling circles) in action.


----------



## LizO...

iVALANI said:


> Wow I love it!
> 
> Here is mine... And my two new charms (dark purple shimmer murano & teal sparkling circles) in action.


Thank you 

Purple is magic 
This bracelet is a good combination between the new and the old beads.
I like the green muranos.
What is the other bracelet you have.
Trollbead? Love the flower.


----------



## xoelle

@LizO..., I love your new purchases. I have the same safety chain on the same heart clasp bracelet.
@iVALANI, you always have the nicest color combos. Green and purple will always be one of my personal favorites, though!


----------



## iVALANI

Thanks so much ladies. 
Yes, LizO, that other bracelet is Trollbeads.


----------



## xoelle

The "zoom" quality on the iPhone 7 Plus isn't too bad at all. The prince, princess and Arabian coffee pot were my Sept purchases. Amazingly I haven't splurged on anything in Oct yet. Hehe.


----------



## iVALANI

Great purchases Lesley!


----------



## iVALANI

Sorry... Leslie. 

These are the latest additions to my murano collection, I can't resist a retired murano.  I already have one candy stripes orange murano, now I have a pair. And I used to have the one with the daisies, it was an impulsive purchase which I exchanged for a different murano after a couple of days, then regretted it and now managed to find it online again, after more than a year. 
And I also discovered one artist on etsy who makes lampwork jewelry (there is quite a number of them on etsy), ordered two muranos from her, they should arrive any day, I'll post pics of them too.


----------



## LizO...

Finally got the Fairy Fish Charm.
I need more arms.
Has anyone a necklace with beads?
I think about getting one, but I am a bit afraid how heavy it will be after a while .


----------



## iVALANI

Oh Liz, you got the fish, lucky you, that charm is gorgeous. Is it available everywhere now, I thought it was just Russia exclusive?
Re. the necklace I've only ever seen one person wearing it with charms, that's definitely something you need to try at the store and see if it feels weird or not.
And I love your combination of bracelets, looks very elegant.


----------



## LizO...

iVALANI said:


> Oh Liz, you got the fish, lucky you, that charm is gorgeous. Is it available everywhere now, I thought it was just Russia exclusive?
> Re. the necklace I've only ever seen one person wearing it with charms, that's definitely something you need to try at the store and see if it feels weird or not.
> And I love your combination of bracelets, looks very elegant.



Thanx for the compliment. Usually people tell me it is too much 
The Fairy Fish found his way to my bracelet by accident.
A colleague of mine was on a busuiness trip (Russia) 
and he was that kind to buy this charm for me.
It is a pity that this is not available everywhere.


----------



## xoelle

The fish!!!!!!! 
I love it so much! Probably because it's super cute and super exclusive. Haha.


----------



## LizO...

LovelyLeslie said:


> The fish!!!!!!!
> I love it so much! Probably because it's super cute and super exclusive. Haha.



Special and retired ones, I cannot resist.
I like "hunting"


----------



## iVALANI

Oh yeah, so do I. Your colleague is so cool for getting it for you.


----------



## xoelle

Me three! The old school retired silver pieces are my favorite. So lucky you had a colleague who was at the right place at the right time!




I couldn't resist the latest Rue La La sale. They had some new stuff. I ordered the Forest Trinity dangle and Peacock charm today. I might wear the Forest Trinity as a necklace pendant since it looks so dainty.


----------



## LizO...

I like both, but the Peacock is one of my favorite.


----------



## Caz71

got the new shopping queen bag. I also wear it as a necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LizO...

Your collection is nicely growing.
I like the charm as a pendant.


----------



## xoelle

@Caz71, I love that as a necklace pendant! I'm planning to do the same (separately) with a couple new dangle charms I ordered.

@LizO..., me too! The peacock was the first thing that I wanted. Hehe.

Speaking of... Well this escalated quickly. From the time that I last posted to until a few minutes ago, my new collective haul. My husband and me are celebrating our 17 year "dating" anniversary this Friday, so he allowed me to treat myself to the 2 TT's at the top:


----------



## Hoya94

How fast do they ship from Rue La La?


----------



## xoelle

Hoya94 said:


> How fast do they ship from Rue La La?


Rue La La has picked up over the past couple of years. I remember it would take about 2 2 weeks for my orders to arrive. The past few sales, it's taken as quick as 1 week from when I ordered something to when it arrived to my house.


----------



## Hoya94

LovelyLeslie said:


> Rue La La has picked up over the past couple of years. I remember it would take about 2 2 weeks for my orders to arrive. The past few sales, it's taken as quick as 1 week from when I ordered something to when it arrived to my house.



Thank you!  They shipped my frog prince charm today and its on it's way, but says it will be delivered on Halloween, I'm hoping it gets here sooner!


----------



## AngelaPandora

I have been inspired by this pink bracelet
It is a picture from morapandora blog 

This is what I have so far. I will continue to buy pink charms (I wish to have 7-8)


----------



## xoelle

@AngelaPandora, those blush radiant hearts are getting to me.  I saw mystic floral charms (both) on Rue La La'a current sale and it made me think of you.


----------



## iVALANI

Leslie, you got some great charms! Still no Muranos? 
Angela it's gorgeous!


----------



## guccilover21

Hi guys,

Today I went to Pandora and saw a section of gold bracelets. One was £950, another was somewhere near £700 I believe. Then there was one next to it in the same section that was gold in colour but it was priced at £145. I should've asked in the shop but didn't have much time as there were so many people. I then later looked online and couldn't find the one for £145. Does anyone know if that was a price error? Or is there one that is on a more affordable side that is gold plated? Now that I've seen the gold ones I really want one for Christmas but I refuse to pay near £1000 for just the starter bracelet. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## rockhollow

guccilover21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today I went to Pandora and saw a section of gold bracelets. One was £950, another was somewhere near £700 I believe. Then there was one next to it in the same section that was gold in colour but it was priced at £145. I should've asked in the shop but didn't have much time as there were so many people. I then later looked online and couldn't find the one for £145. Does anyone know if that was a price error? Or is there one that is on a more affordable side that is gold plated? Now that I've seen the gold ones I really want one for Christmas but I refuse to pay near £1000 for just the starter bracelet.
> 
> Thanks for any help!




I know that they do some of the sterling bracelets with a 'rose' clasp' - and the clasp is just gold plated. These are $90 (here in Canada).
But I don't think they have a whole bracelet that is 'rose', only 14 K ones.
And yes, the price is really high for the gold ones.
I also wanted a gold one, but can't pay those kind of prices. I like Pandora bangles.
I have ordered one off eBay, that is a real Pandora bangle, but has been gold plated by a 'third party'.
It hasn't come yet, it will be interesting to see, hope it's nice.


----------



## xoelle

@iVALANI, no muranos yet, but at this rate, I think I'm on my way to completing my 3rd predominately 2-toned bracelet. 



rockhollow said:


> I know that they do some of the sterling bracelets with a 'rose' clasp' - and the clasp is just gold plated. These are $90 (here in Canada).
> But I don't think they have a whole bracelet that is 'rose', only 14 K ones.
> And yes, the price is really high for the gold ones.
> I also wanted a gold one, but can't pay those kind of prices. I like Pandora bangles.
> I have ordered one off eBay, that is a real Pandora bangle, but has been gold plated by a 'third party'.
> It hasn't come yet, it will be interesting to see, hope it's nice.


@guccilover21, on this note, they have silver bracelets with an all gold clasp for £275, and a silver bracelet with a clasp that's not completely all gold for £85.


----------



## xoelle

For measure, here's my new dove dangle and the 3 retired TTs I ordered this month with the silver prince and princess charms I got last month. The pixie TT was a last-minute order. So happy I got her. She's pretty cute in person. They're on my fairytale/garden/girly heart clasp bracelet.


----------



## LizO...

LovelyLeslie said:


> For measure, here's my new dove dangle and the 3 retired TTs I ordered this month with the silver prince and princess charms I got last month. The pixie TT was a last-minute order. So happy I got her. She's pretty cute in person. They're on my fairytale/garden/girly heart clasp bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3513412


Love it !


----------



## pjd15

Hi guys!
I have had this bracelet for nearly 3 years and as you can see from the picture it has become quite loose! I am debating whether or not I should get a new smaller bracelet since it moves around my arm a lot, super confused on what to do


----------



## melvel

So... the Cubs won.  I am really desperate for a Cubs baseball charm.  Nothing online anymore, so my options are limited to stores. If anyone happens to see one, please let me know and I will contact the store.


----------



## iVALANI

LovelyLeslie said:


> For measure, here's my new dove dangle and the 3 retired TTs I ordered this month with the silver prince and princess charms I got last month. The pixie TT was a last-minute order. So happy I got her. She's pretty cute in person. They're on my fairytale/garden/girly heart clasp bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3513412



It's so girly and perfect. 

Pjd, it is pretty big... Have you considered maybe filling it with charms entirely, that way it will become more snug. If not, if you only plan having a couple of charms on it then you should probably get a smaller size.


----------



## rockhollow

pjd15 said:


> Hi guys!
> I have had this bracelet for nearly 3 years and as you can see from the picture it has become quite loose! I am debating whether or not I should get a new smaller bracelet since it moves around my arm a lot, super confused on what to do
> View attachment 3514035



That's my biggest complain about the chain(not sure what the proper term for them is) bracelet. They are so tight and rigid when you first buy them, but the more you wear them, and the more charms on them, the looser they get.
I have switched to the bangle, and like it more. I also like the bangle with less charms on it.
I like someone mentioned, had to put more charms on my chain ones to make them fit better, but now they are so heavy, it bothers me to wear for very long.
I wear 4 bangles, each with only 3 or 4 charms on each one, and am liking them. I can wear them without feeling my arm is weighted down.


----------



## aerinha

Top view of my flower bracelet. Couldn't get all the charms to stay in view.


----------



## xoelle

@pjd15, are you planning to add muranos to your bracelet? That would take up a good chunk of the open real estate on your bracelet.

@melvel, you are looking for the actual silver baseball charm right, not the wooden one?


----------



## pjd15

rockhollow said:


> That's my biggest complain about the chain(not sure what the proper term for them is) bracelet. They are so tight and rigid when you first buy them, but the more you wear them, and the more charms on them, the looser they get.
> I have switched to the bangle, and like it more. I also like the bangle with less charms on it.
> I like someone mentioned, had to put more charms on my chain ones to make them fit better, but now they are so heavy, it bothers me to wear for very long.
> I wear 4 bangles, each with only 3 or 4 charms on each one, and am liking them. I can wear them without feeling my arm is weighted down.



Yeah it's quite annoying! Makes me feel like I should have got a really tight bracelet!


----------



## pjd15

LovelyLeslie said:


> @pjd15, are you planning to add muranos to your bracelet? That would take up a good chunk of the open real estate on your bracelet.
> 
> @melvel, you are looking for the actual silver baseball charm right, not the wooden one?



No I'm not unfortunately, I think it will be filled up with charms, but I have no idea whether to get a new bracelet that is shorter


----------



## melvel

LovelyLeslie said:


> @pjd15, are you planning to add muranos to your bracelet? That would take up a good chunk of the open real estate on your bracelet.
> 
> @melvel, you are looking for the actual silver baseball charm right, not the wooden one?




Yes, I am looking for the actual baseball charm with the Cubs logo.


----------



## LaAgradecida

I have a moments bracelet that's full, do I'm thinking of getting a bangle and just wearing three charms on it (the silicone  lined clips and one Murano).

How many of you prefer the bangle over the bracelet and why?


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I worked with them this spring in their Columbia, Md warehouse. 

I had a great experience with them. Each weeknight we got free catered food. They also gave 75-85% discounts to their employees and temporary staff which I was.

I was laid off because like most warehouse jobs, the work dries up and is generally seasonal.

My new job pays more and is close to home with benefits and security, but I do miss my days at Pandora, but I do not miss it so much that I would leave my current job to return. I called the temporary agency when I gained permanent employment on my own and asked them to place me on their Do Not Call list.

Not sure if I would pay the full retail price because I had the opportunity to get it at a discounted price. Their silver and gold is marked Thailand while I have found jewelry thrifting cheaper even with discount marked Italy.


----------



## xoelle

@melvel, if I see anything, I'll let you know on here. You are very right, I've only seen the dangles and the wooden ones for the Cubs around. 

@LaAgradecida, I actually wear my bangles (and Essence) more than my Moments bracelets. I only have about 3 charms each on my bangles, put them all the way up against the clasp, then put a clip with a stopper underneath. The clasp looks like another charm and the charms don't move around. It can feel more heavy on that one side obviously, but I prefer that way over my charms swinging all around my bangles.

@2goodeyestoo, thanks for sharing your story.  That's so interesting, and good point. I haven't purchased full price Pandora in years.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Ok so I think I'm going to go for the bangle and put two of the crystal clips with silicone around a central charm.

I'm thinking of getting one of the "Radiant Hearts" crystals for my central charm.  I'm trying to decide between these colors:  Cerise, Blush Pink or Moonlight Blue.

Which is best for everyday?

I really love looking at the Cerise, but is it too fancy/bright for work? I'm a teacher and I'm not sure if it would look silly/too much.

Opinions please!


----------



## xoelle

LaAgradecida said:


> Ok so I think I'm going to go for the bangle and put two of the crystal clips with silicone around a central charm.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one of the "Radiant Hearts" crystals for my central charm.  I'm trying to decide between these colors:  Cerise, Blush Pink or Moonlight Blue.
> 
> Which is best for everyday?
> 
> I really love looking at the Cerise, but is it too fancy/bright for work? I'm a teacher and I'm not sure if it would look silly/too much.
> 
> Opinions please!


That's a lovely way (and probably more preferred way) to style the bangle. I have the dainty bow and the star bangles, so I just have their matching clips on the other side of my charms.

I actually prefer the moonlight blue or blush pink for the Radiant Hearts charm. However, I think the cerise is perfectly fine for work, by looking at its stock photos. I've never seen it in person before. Honestly, I think either of the 3 colors you are thinking of look great!


----------



## aerinha

I went in just to look and came out with the new red CZ package, Santa house, sleigh and gingerbread boy....which finished my bracelet. Oops!  I still want the Black Friday poinsettia charm so I will "have" to spend enough to get the snowflake bangle for more Xmas charms to come


----------



## sascha.adriana

i have the bangle and i LOVE it!! i wear a bangle and a normal one together, i think more then 1 bangle will be uncomforable


----------



## rockhollow

Wow, sorry the images are so large, I'm not sure how that happened.
Anyways, I wear 3 bangles right now, 1 plain, and 2 with charms.
I like the bangles with less charms, and I get the silicone lined spacers the keep the charms in one area.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I have 3.  The bangles are my favorite. I went a little crazy and filled all mine up. I haven't worn them in a while. I'll post photos soon.


----------



## LizO...

Christmas time.
Here is my bracelet


----------



## guccilover21

Hi guys, 

I really want a ring like this but don't really want to pay £275 for a simple stack ring such as this. Does anyone know elsewhere that has a similar style ring but not as expensive? 

Thanks


----------



## xoelle

@guccilover21, that's really pretty. Maybe a local jeweler near you would have a similar one for cheaper?

I love everyone's Christmas bracelets. I've never had an interest to get multiple Christmas charms of theirs until now. The new Mrs Claus, and the Santa's Home charms, look so, so cute with the previous year's St Nick one!


----------



## Caz71

I layby these for xmas.. black leather bracelet.  Essence necklace and 2 beads Patience and Friendship.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kbell

LovelyLeslie said:


> @guccilover21, that's really pretty. Maybe a local jeweler near you would have a similar one for cheaper?
> 
> I love everyone's Christmas bracelets. I've never had an interest to get multiple Christmas charms of theirs until now. The new Mrs Claus, and the Santa's Home charms, look so, so cute with the previous year's St Nick one!
> View attachment 3521023


Love the Christmas charms! I haven't worn my bracelet in ages... and my boyfriend hates it because it's got charms from X's. Soooo - told him just buy me a new one then for Christmas and these Christmas charms are perfect!


----------



## Rubini93

My first!


----------



## BurgundyRose

guccilover21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I really want a ring like this but don't really want to pay £275 for a simple stack ring such as this. Does anyone know elsewhere that has a similar style ring but not as expensive?
> 
> Thanks


I agree with you about the price for such a thin stack ring. Pandora's prices don't make sense sometimes. 

I looked around a bit but didn't find a replacement and ended up buying two from Pandora.

I wear them often so I guess I'm getting my money's worth but still - the price per gold ring is too high. 

I also have two in silver that look great. They are a very light, shiny silver. That's something to think about as an alternative.


----------



## guccilover21

Wow that's gorgeous on you! I think I'll get one gold and one silver for a different finger. I can't seem to stop thinking about it! 


BurgundyRose said:


> I agree with you about the price for such a thin stack ring. Pandora's prices don't make sense sometimes.
> 
> I looked around a bit but didn't find a replacement and ended up buying two from Pandora.
> 
> I wear them often so I guess I'm getting my money's worth but still - the price per gold ring is too high.
> 
> I also have two in silver that look great. They are a very light, shiny silver. That's something to think about as an alternative.


----------



## BurgundyRose

guccilover21 said:


> Wow that's gorgeous on you! I think I'll get one gold and one silver for a different finger. I can't seem to stop thinking about it!


Thank you so much. Here are my two silver ones for comparison. I think the silver ones are very pretty, too. I have a non Pandora ring in the middle.


----------



## BurgundyRose

guccilover21 said:


> Wow that's gorgeous on you! I think I'll get one gold and one silver for a different finger. I can't seem to stop thinking about it!


Combining silver and gold would look terrific. Great idea.


----------



## guccilover21

That looks very classic and elegant BurgundyRose! I'm on some sort of pandora binge at the minute after hubby bought me a ring I was hooked. Is there a Black Friday sale coming up? Do the rings ever go on sale?


----------



## BurgundyRose

guccilover21 said:


> That looks very classic and elegant BurgundyRose! I'm on some sort of pandora binge at the minute after hubby bought me a ring I was hooked. Is there a Black Friday sale coming up? Do the rings ever go on sale?


Pandora stores themselves don't have sales but fairly often they have promotions like...a free bracelet with a $125.00 purchase, etc.

A good idea would be to follow a couple of bloggers like Charms Addict and Mora Pandora. They have the heads up on when Rue La La has sales on Pandora items. Rue La La has reduced prices on Pandora silver and gold items. They have good deals.

I know what you mean by "hooked." Pandora's almost constantly coming out with new, gorgeous designs. It takes some restraint![emoji6]


----------



## xoelle

guccilover21 said:


> That looks very classic and elegant BurgundyRose! I'm on some sort of pandora binge at the minute after hubby bought me a ring I was hooked. Is there a Black Friday sale coming up? Do the rings ever go on sale?


In the US, there was a "Buy 2 rings, get 1 free" promotion back in July. I don't know if this is an annual thing in July as I don't collect their rings.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Does anyone here have the bangle with the Rose clasp? If so, I'd love to see a picture!

Also, does anyone here prefer the bangle to the regular bracelet? Why?


----------



## LaAgradecida

Another question about this necklace:

http://m.pandora.net/en-ca/products/necklaces-and-pendants/390380p-70

Does anyone have this necklace IRL?

Also, does it look too young/delicate for someone who is 41?


----------



## BigPurseSue

LaAgradecida said:


> Another question about this necklace:
> 
> http://m.pandora.net/en-ca/products/necklaces-and-pendants/390380p-70
> 
> Does anyone have this necklace IRL?
> 
> Also, does it look too young/delicate for someone who is 41?



I don't think it would look too young on you. Heck, I'm a lot older than you and I've been considering buying that lovely necklace. Now the matching earrings...I keep thinking those would look too young on me. But maybe it's  because all the Pandora models look like girls and I can't envision that the earrings would look half as nice on someone as old as I am.


----------



## LaAgradecida

BigPurseSue said:


> I don't think it would look too young on you. Heck, I'm a lot older than you and I've been considering buying that lovely necklace. Now the matching earrings...I keep thinking those would look too young on me. But maybe it's  because all the Pandora models look like girls and I can't envision that the earrings would look half as nice on someone as old as I am.



Thanks for your input! I just love the necklace and I think it looks classic and timeless.

I like the earrings too, but I definitely think they would be too matchup-matchup with the necklace.


----------



## BigPurseSue

LaAgradecida said:


> Thanks for your input! I just love the necklace and I think it looks classic and timeless.
> 
> I like the earrings too, but I definitely think they would be too matchup-matchup with the necklace.



I agree. Wearing both would be too matchy.

I love Pandora jewelry. That includes the earrings and pendants. Very well made, very high quality. A little pricey, but you get what you pay for.  One of the problems though is that the photos Pandora posts are not real-life. They're retouched, especially in regards to color of gemstones and enameling. In fact gemstone colors in the photos are sometimes considerably darker or lighter compared to IRL. And Pandora usually doesn't post modeling shots. If you Google images for the Delicate Sentiments pearl pendant or earrings most of the modeling shots that appear are of counterfeit Pandora. You know the pearls look gigantic and shiny, the bow portion of the earrings/pendant looks straight and stiff rather than gently curved. It's really a shame. I wish Pandora would post more IRL modeling shots on their web site so one could get a better sense of color and proportion.


----------



## xoelle

My _new_ preloved Christ swinging heart charm. I'm not big on hearts or dangles, but the CC is actually so much cuter in real life. I  her, she's easily one of my favorites now.


----------



## mrs moulds

I've been trolling this thread for a very long time and some of your bracelets are simply amazing. I've just started mine and wanted to post, my very modest, bracelet to the club!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Just curious what you Pandora fans think....

I'm trying to decide between getting this bangle with radiant heart charm in blush pink and a rose colored clasp:




Or this three-stack pearl bracelet combo:

http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/st...ured-pearl-stretch-bracelets-0042-hb1394g--24

Opinions?


----------



## iVALANI

Oh why do you even ask?  Pandora, of course.
Mrs Moulds you have such a lovely bracelet!
I love all the Christmas bracelets, here's mine, I have been wearing it like this for quite some time now. Only the center murano is Pandora. My latest addition to this bracelet is Santa's home, it's sooo cute.


----------



## ag981

Hi All,

Pandora Jewelry with it's charms and bracelets and more recently rings, earrings, etc has been making waves for some time now. It's still pretty small in comparison to some of the big names though. Would love to hear your personal thoughts about the brand and their jewelry.

Here is a short survey (2 mins) that I have compiled to gauge the interest. Will be happy to share the results here if I am able to draw any good insights. Please fill it out as it will literally only take two minutes.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/Pandora_Jewellery


----------



## rockhollow

I have both the bangles and the chain style bracelets. I like both styles, but not together. 
Right now I'm on a bangle kick and wear 4 bangles together. I like the bangles with only 3 charms per bracelet on a couple of them and 2 with nothing on them. 
I have 3 silver and one gold. I like to mix silver and gold together.  At one time it seemed frowned on to mix the metals, but I really like it. I wear mixed rings as well.

Here in Canada we are having a promotion this weekend. Buy $150 and you get a christmas bangle with a star clasp. They are also bringing out a lovely charm called poinsettia - red and flower shaped.
My store is only getting a limited amount in, so I'll be going down early early, as I want 2 bangles.

I'll post a picture Friday after I get them.

My chain ones, I tend to have many charms on them, so only wear one at a time. I do find them a bit heavy once you get them filled with charms.
My only complaint is that the chain ones when they have lots of charms, stretch them, so you can't then take the charms off and wear it as the bracelet  is to big.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Has anyone purchased the new "Entwined" bracelet?

If so, would you please share a picture of it in real life?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pjd15 said:


> Hi guys!
> I have had this bracelet for nearly 3 years and as you can see from the picture it has become quite loose! I am debating whether or not I should get a new smaller bracelet since it moves around my arm a lot, super confused on what to do
> View attachment 3514035



That's why I prefer the bangles.


----------



## iVALANI

I have both the regular bracelet, the bangle, the essence ... and I wear all of them. My regular bracelet has stretched by exactly 1 cm (even when I bought it it wasn't too tight, I deliberately bought one size bigger than I needed because my plan was to wear it full). I wear it full now but even like that it still sits quite low on my wrist. But what can you do...
Bangle on the other hand should not be worn with more than 3 charms, that's just my opinion. I usually wear mine without any charms, that's the way I prefer it. And bangles scratch easily, mine is full of tiny scratches since I never take it off, but I don't really care, only I can see them really.


----------



## berbils

Does anyone have the new sparkling strand bracelet? I'd love to see a pic of it being worn


----------



## melvel

LovelyLeslie said:


> @melvel, if I see anything, I'll let you know on here. You are very right, I've only seen the dangles and the wooden ones for the Cubs around.
> 
> @LaAgradecida, I actually wear my bangles (and Essence) more than my Moments bracelets. I only have about 3 charms each on my bangles, put them all the way up against the clasp, then put a clip with a stopper underneath. The clasp looks like another charm and the charms don't move around. It can feel more heavy on that one side obviously, but I prefer that way over my charms swinging all around my bangles.
> 
> @2goodeyestoo, thanks for sharing your story.  That's so interesting, and good point. I haven't purchased full price Pandora in years.



@LovelyLeslie  I got the Cubs baseball charm already!  

The MLBShop just restocked.  For other Cubs fans, here's the link if you're interested:  http://www.mlbshop.com/Chicago_Cubs_Gear/Chicago_Cubs_Pandora_Baseball_Charm


----------



## Maxt

I see you all've been shopping crazy  and posted pictures are simply amazing.

I have to ask, does anyone have rose gold charms? Are you happy with them? In my local store they told me it is plated and charms are made of copper and silver so the color won't fade.
 What do you think?


----------



## iVALANI

Before they became available in my country and when I only had promo pics to judge them by, I liked them.
Once I've seen them in person, not so much... to me they just look too yellow, I expected more rose than yellow and a cooler colour tone.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Maxt said:


> I see you all've been shopping crazy  and posted pictures are simply amazing.
> 
> I have to ask, does anyone have rose gold charms? Are you happy with them? In my local store they told me it is plated and charms are made of copper and silver so the color won't fade.
> What do you think?



I LOOOOOOOVE my rose gold charms! They are my favorites and have maintained their shine and sparkle (despite wearing my bracelet 5 days a week for over a year!)


----------



## Maxt

@iVALANI and @LaAgradecida , thanks!

I'm not sure what i think about the tone, i tried threaded bracelet with rose gold clasp and several charms on it.
I think plain silver charms complement my skin tone better.

On the other hand, if i had 1 or maybe 3 rose gold charms or charm and 2 spacers, it might look nice.
I haven't decided yet, but i'm glad to hear that charms look nice after a year of regular wear.


----------



## AngelaPandora

I love seasonal bracelets, but I do not own Christmas theamed charms. So I had to get crative with my blue bracelet. I had few charms from the winter 2015 collection - the snowflake charm, blue radiant hearts charm. I was lucky to get two additional white looking glass muranos on sale - I really feel that by adding white, I turned my blue bracelet into true winter bracelet. 

The more I look at it, the more I see how most of the charms have wintery hint in them in the right combination - even my flovers and ornaments on vintage letters look like a frosting on the windows


----------



## LaAgradecida

Maxt said:


> @iVALANI and @LaAgradecida , thanks!
> 
> I'm not sure what i think about the tone, i tried threaded bracelet with rose gold clasp and several charms on it.
> I think plain silver charms complement my skin tone better.
> 
> On the other hand, if i had 1 or maybe 3 rose gold charms or charm and 2 spacers, it might look nice.
> I haven't decided yet, but i'm glad to hear that charms look nice after a year of regular wear.



That's how I wear my Rose gold charms....I have 5 spread out on a bracelet full of silver charms. It looks very pretty and I've received many compliments.

I'd love to try a bangle next (now that my moments bracelet is full), but I think I do t like how round it is.  It feels odd to me.

My plan is to check out the new "Entwined" bangle, as it looks to have snore oval shape in the online pictures.


----------



## xoelle

Surprisingly I've been very tame during the Black Friday sales when it came to Pandora. All I bought was a retired Essence black cord bracelet, but with the added shipping, it almost came out to its original retail price anyway. Oh well. Now I have housing for my lone "Freedom" charm. I just need that "Peace" lapis lazuli I've been lusting over, and my Essence collection is complete. 

Other than that, I'd like the two-tone clasp bracelet to put my two-tone heart rope clips on. Maybe if the free LE snowflake bangle becomes a Cyber Monday deal, I'll get both the bracelet and the Essence charm I want. I hate shopping in person, and I wish the snowflake bangle didn't come with the "unique as you are" inscription.


----------



## iVALANI

Oh, I had no idea Essence has cord bracelets, I like them!
Yesterday I bought white faceted murano (I can combine it with just about anything, that's my excuse) and Essence confidence charm, I am so weak... 
Anyway, it's time for a new Essence bracelet, currently I'm wearing five charms on my current bracelet and that's too much. I'll probably wait for a promo, there is always one once a year related to Essence only.


----------



## Maxt

@LovelyLeslie  you are so lucky, i love cord bracelets. 
I managed to get one bluish-gray cord last year in local store, but the bracelets were sold out long ago.
Makes me wonder who decides what goes on retierement list. 
If they continue to produce "enamel-heart-zirconia-charms", there will be no interesting charms for me to buy.  I hope they make more silver/two tone charms in future.

@AngelaPandora i love this combination. It looks very elegant. 

@iVALANI  great purchase!


----------



## iVALANI

AngelaPandora said:


> I love seasonal bracelets, but I do not own Christmas theamed charms. So I had to get crative with my blue bracelet. I had few charms from the winter 2015 collection - the snowflake charm, blue radiant hearts charm. I was lucky to get two additional white looking glass muranos on sale - I really feel that by adding white, I turned my blue bracelet into true winter bracelet.
> 
> The more I look at it, the more I see how most of the charms have wintery hint in them in the right combination - even my flovers and ornaments on vintage letters look like a frosting on the windows
> View attachment 3531385



Angela, it's beautiful and wintery, I agree. I would maybe just move the wings more to the right and make it symmetrical with the other pendant. That way the radiant hearts charm becomes the central charm.


----------



## inch37

I wear the 7.9 Pandora bracelet. What size bangle should I get with the snowflake promotion ?


----------



## inch37

I should add I have one but can't remember what size it is. Here's how it looks on a tape measure.


----------



## xoelle

@inch37, I'm not entirely sure. I think that might be a size 3 (21 cm) bangle? I tried to eyeball 3.14 x the diameter. At its widest, your bangle's diameter kind of looks to be about 2.633 inches? Pandora's sizing chart does say most who wear a 7.9 cm bracelet tend to wear the size 3 bangle.
http://static.pandora.net/campaigns/SizeGuides/BraceletSize.pdf

@iVALANI & @Maxt, I was excited to get the Essence cord bracelet! Since it's retired, I didn't mind spending $28 total when it used to retail for $30 + tax. I have the original snake, beaded and bangle, so I "needed" a different and 4th kind of Essence bracelet. And as expected, I took advantage of the Cyber Monday deal and was able to finally get my lapis lazuli charm! Don't "peace" and "freedom" sound perfect together too? I think I'd wear the cord bracelet with my bangle on one wrist, and the original and snake on the other.  iVALANI, I'm going to enable you and agree that it does sound like you're due for a new one too. Haha. Not sure if I am going to keep the free snowflake bangle, or gift it to a dear friend. I'll see once it arrives.

I've definitely been putting my Essence collection and bangles to use more than my Moments snake chain bracelets. Almost all of my regular Moments bracelets are filled up with charms, which makes them all super heavy, and I'm always so paranoid it might snap/break out in public and I'd lose all of them. I think at this point, I just have them to hoard and collect them for sentimental value. My Essence bracelets, at least if they do decide to break while I'm out, they still stick to the chain, so I wouldn't lose the charms. And for my Moments bangles, I only have about 3 charms and 1 clip on them anyway.


----------



## iVALANI

Leslie, don't you have a safety chain? Before I got one I used to stress over losing my charms too, now not so much. Even though the safety chain can snap in half as well it managed to reduce my stressing over the bracelet considerably. I am thinking of getting one for my Essence as well.
And great news about the Peace charm! Isn't it just lovely? I love lapis lazuli, it's such a good and powerful stone to wear for good luck. One of my birth stones. 

Inch37, why don't you take your old bangle to the store and just compare it with other bangles they have there, in order to determine what size it is. i.e. what size to get. Now that I think about it, I have no idea what size my bangle is either... You could also just measure your wrist and see what they recommend on the Pandora website re. the bangle size. Hope this helps.


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> Leslie, don't you have a safety chain? Before I got one I used to stress over losing my charms too, now not so much. Even though the safety chain can snap in half as well it managed to reduce my stressing over the bracelet considerably. I am thinking of getting one for my Essence as well.
> And great news about the Peace charm! Isn't it just lovely? I love lapis lazuli, it's such a good and powerful stone to wear for good luck. One of my birth stones.


@iVALANI, I do, but I guess what I'm most worried about is if the snake bracelet ever snaps and breaks from the actual bracelet threads. Since it gets so weighted down by charms. I know it's rare for that to happen, but if it did, that would be me scrambling to find 1/3 of my bracelet's charms.


----------



## iVALANI

It is rare, actually so rare that I've never heard or read about it actually happening to someone, so try not to think about it.


----------



## xoelle

@inch37, oops. Disregard my original answer completely. I think it's a size 2 / medium, now that I realize those who wear 7.9 cm bracelets might actually wear size 2 bangles more often. Also, I overshot and measured the outer diameter, when I should have measured the inside. Oops.


----------



## Maxt

@LovelyLeslie you can put clip safety chain. Or if you have the one thats goes on threads, simply put it on the bracelet before a clip, that way you will fix it with a clip on each side.

Since the clip chains are retiered in my country i will get larger screw on chain and put it as described. Here's what i mean


The picture is from MoraPandora blog. I don't have any safety chain to explain the idea. 

There are many factors that can affect the bracelet. It can snap if the charms are too tight or full bracelet is too tight on your arm.


----------



## iVALANI

This is what I do too. That way if the bracelet opens, at least the charms won't start flying all over the place.


----------



## xoelle

It's still 1/3 of your charms that might get lost if your bracelet breaks this way. A safety chain wouldn't do so much help in this case. Not my picture. Found from Google Images:





I know it only happens if you stress out your chain by putting on too many charms, for example.


----------



## LizO...

LovelyLeslie said:


> It's still 1/3 of your charms that might get lost if your bracelet breaks this way. A safety chain wouldn't do so much help in this case. Not my picture. Found from Google Images:
> 
> I know it only happens if you stress out your chain by putting on too many charms, for example.




I always thought with a safty chain nothing bad can happen and now....


----------



## xoelle

LizO... said:


> I always thought with a safty chain nothing bad can happen and now....


It's okay. I wouldn't worry about it too much if you're not over-stuffing your bracelet with charms. I personally just get paranoid because a lot of my two-tone charms cost significantly more than the bracelet itself.


----------



## iVALANI

That photo...


----------



## Maxt

Guys, a lot of people don't stick with recommendations from Pandora. They don't put clips, they wear the bracelet in shower, ets.

If you Search that picture with Google images you can find additional description "pandora bracelet Was caught and snapped". So the person probably wasn't careful.

I hope this helps. When i started my Pandora collection, i did a lot of research about Pandora quality. There are some rules regarding bracelet and charms so you won't end up with broken bracelet. 

@LovelyLeslie you could wear two tone charms on bangle. I believe it is safer. The only downside is that you could put max. 7 charms.


----------



## jpm0418

New to this thread but love Pandora! I have a pink and silver theme bracelet that I love to stack with my bangle - I usually just keep 1-2 glass beads on that. I also had to take some beads off my bracelet because it got so heavy and tight! I think I need to go up a size? I want to start a new bracelet with some of the beautiful rose gold accents!

Does anyone have the petite memories floating locket? Considering getting one but I just can't decide!


----------



## iVALANI

Hello, welcome to the thread, your bracelet is really pretty and you have some cool retired muranos.  If you want your bracelet to be full you def. need to go up a size just be aware that it will most likely stretch if you wear it full all the time.
Maxt, the voice of reason. You are right about everything.


----------



## AlyceG

Aussie ladies - how do you find the Boxing Day sales? What sort of charms/items do they discount?

I've never been to the pandora Boxing Day sales, but I'm considering braving the lines and crowds and going this year!


----------



## mrs moulds

Got the bug[emoji4] yesterday purchased the queen and the cute little girl! I want to add color, but not sure what type. And suggestions my pandora experts?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ruelala has a sale going on for Pandora.


----------



## iVALANI

Mrs Moulds, such a pretty bracelet. I'm a murano freak so I would always suggest murano charms as a way to add more colour.
Just find which colour/s work best for you although white is always a good choice, goes well with everything.


----------



## mrs moulds

iVALANI said:


> Mrs Moulds, such a pretty bracelet. I'm a murano freak so I would always suggest murano charms as a way to add more colour.
> Just find which colour/s work best for you although white is always a good choice, goes well with everything.



Thank you for the tip!


----------



## mrs moulds

iVALANI said:


> Mrs Moulds, such a pretty bracelet. I'm a murano freak so I would always suggest murano charms as a way to add more colour.
> Just find which colour/s work best for you although white is always a good choice, goes well with everything.





Well, I added some beads that my lovely daughter purchased for me. I love them! What do you think???


----------



## AngelaPandora

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3549040
> 
> Well, I added some beads that my lovely daughter purchased for me. I love them! What do you think???


I love 3D muranos, I think they look nice.


----------



## mrs moulds

AngelaPandora said:


> I love 3D muranos, I think they look nice.



Thank you ! I really like them too! She did good[emoji173]️


----------



## LaAgradecida

An early Christmas present![emoji307][emoji319]

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Emibella

Hi ladies! Long time lurker here
Started my Pandora collection back in  September with the Essence collection. Soon got a snake chain ss bracelet and been filling it since. Read most of the threads here... Very interesting with good tips and beautiful bracelets... so here's my just completed bracelet even though it's still very much a work in progress...


----------



## Emibella

Here are my other charms but not sure how to fit them with mu current bracelet. Any suggestions would be welcomed! Thanks!


----------



## Emibella

Here are two more arrangements but I'm a little stuck. I feel there's a little bit to much going on... What do you all think?


----------



## rockhollow

^
your bracelets are lovely. Love all the pinks. Look like you'll have to get another bracelet for all your charms.
I love the look of a full bracelet of charms but find them quite heavy. I like it better to were 2 or   3 bracelets with less charms on each one, but that's just me.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

rockhollow said:


> ^
> your bracelets are lovely. Love all the pinks. Look like you'll have to get another bracelet for all your charms.
> I love the look of a full bracelet of charms but find them quite heavy. I like it better to were 2 or   3 bracelets with less charms on each one, but that's just me.



I agree. I was going to say the same thing. I filled mine up like that and I thought it was pretty but after wearing it my wrist started aching from the weight. I would divide them into 2 or 3 bracelets instead of one. Plus all that weight will make the bracelet stretch.


----------



## Emibella

rockhollow said:


> ^
> your bracelets are lovely. Love all the pinks. Look like you'll have to get another bracelet for all your charms.
> I love the look of a full bracelet of charms but find them quite heavy. I like it better to were 2 or   3 bracelets with less charms on each one, but that's just me.





HandbagDiva354 said:


> I agree. I was going to say the same thing. I filled mine up like that and I thought it was pretty but after wearing it my wrist started aching from the weight. I would divide them into 2 or 3 bracelets instead of one. Plus all that weight will make the bracelet stretch.



I will definitely need a second bracelet! Will wait for the March promo though.
As for the weight if the bracelet, I actually don't mind that at all. I got used to it and kind of like it now. Although I find it almost a little too busy.
As for styling, I'm trying to figure out which beads/charms to take off and/or add in order to acheive a more clean look, if that makes sense. Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Emibella

Playing with my beads... Like I said, it's a work in progress


----------



## Emibella

Sorry for the picture overload... At home feeling under the weather. This is the last one for today  Just seeking Pandora experts' advice... Any favourite?


----------



## LaAgradecida

This arrangement is my favorite. To me it looks so well put together:


----------



## Emibella

LaAgradecida said:


> This arrangement is my favorite. To me it looks so well put together:
> View attachment 3553152



Thank you for your input!


----------



## Emibella

After some rearranging, this how I will wear my bracelet for now  Thoughts?


----------



## mrs moulds

This is what my bracelet is looking like right now! It's not as beautiful as some of the ones I see on this thread, but a lot of y'all gave me some great tips, thank you [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Emibella

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3554401
> 
> 
> This is what my bracelet is looking like right now! It's not as beautiful as some of the ones I see on this thread, but a lot of y'all gave me some great tips, thank you [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]




Very pretty and unique! I like your murano beads!


----------



## mrs moulds

Emibella said:


> Very pretty and unique! I like your murano beads!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## AngelaPandora

My work in progress. I wish to replace mystical flowers with other rounded silver (pave perhaps) or pink faceted charms.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Can this open to add charms?


----------



## Emibella

AngelaPandora said:


> View attachment 3554579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work in progress. I wish to replace mystical flowers with other rounded silver (pave perhaps) or pink faceted charms.



Beautiful bracelet! And I think the mystic flowers look very good. It's on my retired charms wishlist Although a pave bead always adds sparkles... What colour were you thinking of? Clear or pink?


----------



## Caz71

AlyceG said:


> Aussie ladies - how do you find the Boxing Day sales? What sort of charms/items do they discount?
> 
> I've never been to the pandora Boxing Day sales, but I'm considering braving the lines and crowds and going this year!


Im fm Melb. A SA said they dont really have the sales. But idk if true

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71

Just picked up my xmas gifts. Will reveal soon. Cant wait to open and wear them...

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Emibella

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Can this open to add charms?
> 
> View attachment 3554583



Not sure, but I don't think you can put charms on this bangle.

Here's a link to the review by Morapandora:

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2016/06/21/pandora-autumn-2016-collection-preview/

Hope this helps


----------



## Emibella

Caz71 said:


> Just picked up my xmas gifts. Will reveal soon. Cant wait to open and wear them...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## AngelaPandora

Emibella said:


> Beautiful bracelet! And I think the mystic flowers look very good. It's on my retired charms wishlist Although a pave bead always adds sparkles... What colour were you thinking of? Clear or pink?


Oh I did not know that mystic flowers are retired now! This is my all the time favourite charm - thats why I have 3. They are often out of stock here.

If I will not find anything else, I think I will go with clear pave - I think that I will nor be adding any other shades of pink to this bracelet and add perhaps just one more pink faceted charm (I prefer when some of the pinks are in a row, to break the symetrical pattern pink-silver-pink-silver)


----------



## Emibella

AngelaPandora said:


> Oh I did not know that mystic flowers are retired now! This is my all the time favourite charm - thats why I have 3. They are often out of stock here.
> 
> If I will not find anything else, I think I will go with clear pave - I think that I will nor be adding any other shades of pink to this bracelet and add perhaps just one more pink faceted charm (I prefer when some of the pinks are in a row, to break the symetrical pattern pink-silver-pink-silver)



The mystic flowers are very pretty beads with intricate details. I like both the black enamel version and the cz one. I just checked and they're still available on Perlen.

Have you thought of replacing some of the faceted beads with murano ones? Or you would rather stick with round shaped beads?


----------



## iVALANI

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3549040
> 
> Well, I added some beads that my lovely daughter purchased for me. I love them! What do you think???



I love it!



LaAgradecida said:


> View attachment 3552458
> 
> 
> An early Christmas present![emoji307][emoji319]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



It's beautiful.



Emibella said:


> Hi ladies! Long time lurker here
> Started my Pandora collection back in  September with the Essence collection. Soon got a snake chain ss bracelet and been filling it since. Read most of the threads here... Very interesting with good tips and beautiful bracelets... so here's my just completed bracelet even though it's still very much a work in progress...





Emibella said:


> After some rearranging, this how I will wear my bracelet for now  Thoughts?



I love the pink zig zag muranos. If you want to reduce the number of charms, I would leave out all the purple charms and put them on another bracelet. For some reason, I don't like pink and purple together. Other than that, I like your bracelet very much, and your charms, you have some pretty cool ones.



HandbagDiva354 said:


> Can this open to add charms?
> 
> View attachment 3554583



No, it can't.


----------



## iVALANI

AngelaPandora said:


> View attachment 3554579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work in progress. I wish to replace mystical flowers with other rounded silver (pave perhaps) or pink faceted charms.



Angela, I always gush about your bracelets, you play around with the charms so well, but here I would take off a couple of facets. They are completely dominant and I'm not sure if that was your intention.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Thank you iValani and Emibela. Actually I will add more rounded pink faceted beads (replacing all of the mystic flowers) and perhaps only one more rounded silver. It *is* actually my fifth bracelet. I have one oxy with two-tone and silver charms and pink muranos (or white if I want to replace), one silver/blue and two leather bracelets. I do not want to have another which looks similar to all others. To be honest the last one is my favourite of all and the only one I wear to work (as it is elegant and simple). So thank you for the input again and sry for not listening to it this time


----------



## AngelaPandora

This is my inspiration


----------



## Emibella

iVALANI said:


> I love the pink zig zag muranos. If you want to reduce the number of charms, I would leave out all the purple charms and put them on another bracelet. For some reason, I don't like pink and purple together. Other than that, I like your bracelet very much, and your charms, you have some pretty cool ones.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it can't



Thanks iValani! I really like your bracelets and especially all your murano beads!


----------



## iVALANI

Emibella thanks so much. 
Angela, OK, I see where the inspiration came from. 

Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## Caz71

Xmas - 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Patience bead leather bracelet essence necklace and friendship pink bead
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## angelicskater16

My new gold bangle mixed with my Cartier & DeBeer bracelets.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Happy holidays!


----------



## Emibella

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## LaAgradecida

angelicskater16 said:


> My new gold bangle mixed with my Cartier & DeBeer bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556635



You are making me want the gold bangle now! [emoji12]


----------



## LaAgradecida

Need opinions, please!

Do I leave my bangle as is:



Or should I add this spacer (one on each side of my "Inner Radiance" charm)?




Thanks for your input!


----------



## angelicskater16

LaAgradecida said:


> You are making me want the gold bangle now! [emoji12]



Get the Gold! I really love your rose gold bangle too!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Emibella

LaAgradecida said:


> Need opinions, please!
> 
> Do I leave my bangle as is:
> View attachment 3557007
> 
> 
> Or should I add this spacer (one on each side of my "Inner Radiance" charm)?
> 
> View attachment 3557008
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input!



I vote for the spacers!


----------



## Emibella

For all the ladies in Canada and the US, there is a sale going on right now at Pandora! Enjoy!


----------



## mrs moulds

My Christmas gifts


----------



## mrs moulds




----------



## alichelsealyn

Anyone have pictures of any of these rings? Vintage elegance, classic beauty, elegant sincerity mother of pearl. 
I recently lost my Pandora ring and bf is looking to replace it for valentines day


----------



## mrs moulds

Added my new charms!


----------



## TraGiv

Emibella said:


> Hi ladies! Long time lurker here
> Started my Pandora collection back in  September with the Essence collection. Soon got a snake chain ss bracelet and been filling it since. Read most of the threads here... Very interesting with good tips and beautiful bracelets... so here's my just completed bracelet even though it's still very much a work in progress...



Very pretty!  I love the soft shades of pink!


----------



## Emibella

TraGiv said:


> Very pretty!  I love the soft shades of pink!



Thank you so much TraGiv! 
Post a pic of your bracelet if you can!


----------



## guccilover21

View attachment 3558187

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here's my new pandora bracelet that I got for Christmas from hubby.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I can't wait to fill it up with charms.


----------



## Emibella

guccilover21 said:


> View attachment 3558187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new pandora bracelet that I got for Christmas from hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to fill it up with charms.



Very pretty! I like the Signature bracelet... What charms are on your wishlist? Post a picture of your updated bracelet!


----------



## guccilover21

Emibella said:


> Very pretty! I like the Signature bracelet... What charms are on your wishlist? Post a picture of your updated bracelet!



I really want the "my beautiful wife" charm and anything from the gold or rose gold variety looks beautiful. this is my first pandora bracelet so I can't wait to fill it up! I asked family to get me charms for all occasions now :-p


----------



## AngelaPandora

I love that around holidays there is always someone, who starts new bracelet - sometimes even first one. It is so exciting to follow your bracelets as they evolve. 

My Pandora present this time was a pair of earrings


----------



## LaAgradecida

I was just thinking that I wish Pandora had an extra "refinement" when searching their site.

After selecting "charms," I wish there was a selection for "open work charms."

Now that I have a bangle, I'm finding it difficult to determine which charms would work. Since there's no way to search for open works, I have to click on ones I like then read to see if it's open work.

So frustrating!


----------



## iVALANI

LaAgradecida said:


> Need opinions, please!
> 
> Do I leave my bangle as is:
> View attachment 3557007
> 
> 
> Or should I add this spacer (one on each side of my "Inner Radiance" charm)?
> 
> View attachment 3557008
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input!



I would leave it as it is, it looks great like this.



alichelsealyn said:


> Anyone have pictures of any of these rings? Vintage elegance, classic beauty, elegant sincerity mother of pearl.
> I recently lost my Pandora ring and bf is looking to replace it for valentines day



Sorry, I don't have any of these rings...

I love everyone's new Pandora goodies! 

This is my bracelet today, taking a bit of a break from the Christmas theme. The three central muranos are not Pandora.


----------



## kbell

Boyfriend HATED all my charms from X's so he got the 2016 Christmas charm set from Jareds... here they all are with some I had previously purchased myself. I love them!


----------



## Nakshidil

My full-to-bursting Pandora!


----------



## iVALANI

Aww so pretty kbell, a true holiday bracelet. 
My husband knows better than to comment on my jewelry.

Nakshidil, such a gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## Nakshidil

mrs moulds said:


> My Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557789
> View attachment 3557797
> View attachment 3557798


I have the 'my princess' charm on my bracelet too....previous page, bottom comment!


----------



## kbell

Nakshidil said:


> View attachment 3559637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My full-to-bursting Pandora!


I love blues! So pretty! I have those same clips.


----------



## Nakshidil

iVALANI said:


> Aww so pretty kbell, a true holiday bracelet.
> My husband knows better than to comment on my jewelry.
> 
> Nakshidil, such a gorgeous bracelet!


Thank you, lovey! Now I'm thinking about getting different coloured charms for it, sets in purple, pink and green.


----------



## kbell

iVALANI said:


> Aww so pretty kbell, a true holiday bracelet.
> My husband knows better than to comment on my jewelry.


LOL - I told him if he didn't like it he could always buy me a new one! So he bought all new charms instead  even better!


----------



## Nakshidil

kbell said:


> I love blues! So pretty! I have those same clips.


Lolz, great minds think alike! I love the clips. My favourite charms are my ducky duck, my cameo butterfly, my 'sister' charm, and the half butterfly 'friends charm.' My BF KK has the other half.


----------



## Emibella

So... this happened yesterday 
I went to Pandora to exchange a bead my fiancé gave me for Christmas that I already had (the 2016 Club Charm with the diamond, which represents our engagement). I chose the Divine Angel instead to represent close family members that I lost over the years, especially my mom and grandmother.
But then, I also wanted to take advantage of the current promo (spend 125$ CDN and receive any item worth 75$ CDN free). This promo is great because it applies to everything in the store.
So with the help of my favourite SA, I decided to get and put together a new bracelet! I always wanted a 21 cm one for a looser fit (my current one was 20 cm) and because I like murano beads. So I got the Signature two tone clasp one and I like it. I find the size to be perfect and very comfortable.
Here are the charms I got:
- 2 white effervescent muranos
- 2 blooming dahlia clips
- forever entwined
- Divine Angel two tone


----------



## Emibella

A close up of the Divine Angel, one of my favourite, and the Dahlia clip, which brings something special and delicate to the bracelet


----------



## Emibella

And here is how I arranged my first bracelet with the beads I had and those that I replaced on my new one...


----------



## LaAgradecida

Beautiful bracelet!!!![emoji171]

Divine Angel is my favorite too!!!


----------



## Emibella

iVALANI said:


> I would leave it as it is, it looks great like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any of these rings...
> 
> I love everyone's new Pandora goodies!
> 
> This is my bracelet today, taking a bit of a break from the Christmas theme. The three central muranos are not Pandora.



iValani, I love how you designed your bracelet!!
I especially like how the lattice teal murano goes well with pink. I have one and wasn't sure how to use it. Would have never thought of mixing it up like this. Looks great! Maybe I'll try something similar...

I really appreciate everyone uploading pictures! Makes this thread even more interesting and such a good source of inspiration! Keep it up ladies!!


----------



## Emibella

LaAgradecida said:


> Beautiful bracelet!!!![emoji171]
> 
> Divine Angel is my favorite too!!!



Thank you LaAgradecida!


----------



## Nakshidil

Emibella said:


> And here is how I arranged my first bracelet with the beads I had and those that I replaced on my new one...


Wow, these are both beautiful.


----------



## Emibella

Nakshidil said:


> View attachment 3559637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My full-to-bursting Pandora!



Your bracelet is so pretty and unique! I like the pop of colours with the teal murano beads 



Nakshidil said:


> Wow, these are both beautiful.



Thank you very much Nakshidil!


----------



## Emibella

This is what I've found out so far about the upcoming Valentine day collection and the Spring/Summer 2017 release... What do you guys think?

I'm really curious to see the cerise heart glass murano from the Valentine day collection IRL 

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2016/11/07/pandora-valentines-day-2017-collection-preview/

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2016/12/13/pandora-springsummer-2017-teasers/


----------



## Emibella

Was wondering: Did any fellow Canadian or American ladies took advantage of the ongoing free jewelry promo? If so, curious to see what everyone got... 
Is there a similar promo right now in Europe, UK, Australia, Asia or anywhere else you guys live?


----------



## Caz71

Bought these on sale for my bday. 50 dollars off! Been wanting these for a while. They are being discontinued

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71




----------



## iVALANI

Emibella said:


> iValani, I love how you designed your bracelet!!
> I especially like how the lattice teal murano goes well with pink. I have one and wasn't sure how to use it. Would have never thought of mixing it up like this. Looks great! Maybe I'll try something similar...
> 
> I really appreciate everyone uploading pictures! Makes this thread even more interesting and such a good source of inspiration! Keep it up ladies!!



Thanks so much dear. Yeah, teal looks great with pink. It's either that or pair it with white muranos, but with pink it looks more summery.

And what a great haul! Your bracelet is gorgeous.



Emibella said:


> This is what I've found out so far about the upcoming Valentine day collection and the Spring/Summer 2017 release... What do you guys think?
> 
> I'm really curious to see the cerise heart glass murano from the Valentine day collection IRL
> 
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2016/11/07/pandora-valentines-day-2017-collection-preview/
> 
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2016/12/13/pandora-springsummer-2017-teasers/



Standard Valentines collection from them but I do like the murano, I plan to get it unless it's completely different irl than in the promo pics.
Encased in love is also very pretty... I already have several combinations in my head where it would look great.

Caz love the earrings!


----------



## Emibella

iVALANI said:


> Thanks so much dear. Yeah, teal looks great with pink. It's either that or pair it with white muranos, but with pink it looks more summery.
> 
> And what a great haul! Your bracelet is gorgeous.
> 
> Standard Valentines collection from them but I do like the murano, I plan to get it unless it's completely different irl than in the promo pics.
> 
> Encased in love is also very pretty... I already have several combinations in my head where it would look great.
> 
> Caz love the earrings!



Thank you very much! And thanks for the design tips! 

I plan on getting the cerise murano too. Encased in Love looks very pretty indeed. Can't wait to see your design ideas...


----------



## Aelfaerie

Emibella said:


> Was wondering: Did any fellow Canadian or American ladies took advantage of the ongoing free jewelry promo? If so, curious to see what everyone got...
> Is there a similar promo right now in Europe, UK, Australia, Asia or anywhere else you guys live?


I took advantage to build my first bracelet! I got 3 charms (Camera, Suitcase, Airplane) and 2 Globe clips. For my free jewelry, I got the standard Pandora bracelet and bangle. I am loving my new mini stack!


----------



## Emibella

Aelfaerie said:


> I took advantage to build my first bracelet! I got 3 charms (Camera, Suitcase, Airplane) and 2 Globe clips. For my free jewelry, I got the standard Pandora bracelet and bangle. I am loving my new mini stack!



That's awesome! Please share a picture of your new creations


----------



## beauty_numay

Took the advantage from the promotion...here is my collection


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> So... this happened yesterday
> I went to Pandora to exchange a bead my fiancé gave me for Christmas that I already had (the 2016 Club Charm with the diamond, which represents our engagement). I chose the Divine Angel instead to represent close family members that I lost over the years, especially my mom and grandmother.
> But then, I also wanted to take advantage of the current promo (spend 125$ CDN and receive any item worth 75$ CDN free). This promo is great because it applies to everything in the store.
> So with the help of my favourite SA, I decided to get and put together a new bracelet! I always wanted a 21 cm one for a looser fit (my current one was 20 cm) and because I like murano beads. So I got the Signature two tone clasp one and I like it. I find the size to be perfect and very comfortable.
> Here are the charms I got:
> - 2 white effervescent muranos
> - 2 blooming dahlia clips
> - forever entwined
> - Divine Angel two tone



Looks fabulous...................wish we had that offer in the UK  The sales also seem very poor this year, has anyone managed to get some discounted charms?

I've resisted buying any new Pandora for quite some time   but fell in love with the safety chain you have and managed to pick one up at the airport tax free


----------



## Emibella

beauty_numay said:


> Took the advantage from the promotion...here is my collection



Very pretty!  Do you plan on adding more charms or leaving it as it is?



Mulberrygal said:


> Looks fabulous...................wish we had that offer in the UK  The sales also seem very poor this year, has anyone managed to get some discounted charms?
> 
> I've resisted buying any new Pandora for quite some time   but fell in love with the safety chain you have and managed to pick one up at the airport tax free



Thank you Mulberrygal! It's a shame that they don't do more promos in UK... I like that safety chain too. Please share a picture of your how you wear your bracelet at the moment when you can! I remember seeing you in earlier Pandora threads and they were beautiful!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> Thank you Mulberrygal! It's a shame that they don't do more promos in UK... I like that safety chain too. Please share a picture of your how you wear your bracelet at the moment when you can! I remember seeing you in earlier Pandora threads and they were beautiful!



Will do Emibella, they still give me a bit of a headache arranging 

We do get a few good offers in the UK but you seem to do much better. I also find the stores vary so much in their approach, fortunately my local is very helpful. They were happy to upgrade a free bracelet and more recently exchanged an item I purchased at the airport which apparently is a big no no   Personally I can't see what's the problem if it involves spending more money


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> Will do Emibella, they still give me a bit of a headache arranging
> 
> We do get a few good offers in the UK but you seem to do much better. I also find the stores vary so much in their approach, fortunately my local is very helpful. They were happy to upgrade a free bracelet and more recently exchanged an item I purchased at the airport which apparently is a big no no   Personally I can't see what's the problem if it involves spending more money



One of the managers at the Pandora concept store where I go told me that the company will lean more and more towards having more flexibility in the offers. Meaning that at some point, they should apply to all products in the store, no restrictions. It's a way for them to encourage their customers to venture into other products lines like rings and earrings.

Luckily the Pandora store where I go is very flexible for returns and upgrades.


----------



## Emibella

More details from Mora Pandora on the Valentine’s 2017 Launch on January 12th, the Pandora Chinese New Year 2017 Charm and various Pandora Promotions & Sales, including in the UK 

Those murano beads look very pretty IMO...

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/01/01/pandora-news-round-january-2017/


----------



## Beauty Marked

My current bracelet stack! Not the easiest angle to photograph but you get the idea. Got the pave bracelet during the promo. I'm loving the look of having a few charms on multiple bracelets.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Beauty Marked said:


> My current bracelet stack! Not the easiest angle to photograph but you get the idea. Got the pave bracelet during the promo. I'm loving the look of having a few charms on multiple bracelets.


Looks great, I've got a Pave bracelet and never been sure about which safety chain. The hearts look fantastic with it. I can feel some shopping coming on.......


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> Very pretty!  Do you plan on adding more charms or leaving it as it is?
> Thank you Mulberrygal! It's a shame that they don't do more promos in UK... I like that safety chain too. Please share a picture of your how you wear your bracelet at the moment when you can! I remember seeing you in earlier Pandora threads and they were beautiful!



I'm really pleased with my purple bracelet now, I feel it's more or less complete. I love all the charms and the look of it from every angle, which is a first for me. I never seem to be able to get them quite right. 
I bought the royal Purple facets & purple shimmering droplets charms at the airport last month and have just ordered 2 royal purple eternity spacers in the sale............Oh dear, seem to have got the bug again I'll post a pic when they arrive.


----------



## Emibella

Beauty Marked said:


> My current bracelet stack! Not the easiest angle to photograph but you get the idea. Got the pave bracelet during the promo. I'm loving the look of having a few charms on multiple bracelets.



Action shot! Looks great!


----------



## Beauty Marked

Mulberrygal said:


> Looks great, I've got a Pave bracelet and never been sure about which safety chain. The hearts look fantastic with it. I can feel some shopping coming on.......



Thanks! Yeah I knew I wanted a safety chain with some gold on it and the hearts just spoke to me. Yay! Happy shopping! Post pics when you get it!


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm really pleased with my purple bracelet now, I feel it's more or less complete. I love all the charms and the look of it from every angle, which is a first for me. I never seem to be able to get them quite right.
> I bought the royal Purple facets & purple shimmering droplets charms at the airport last month and have just ordered 2 royal purple eternity spacers in the sale............Oh dear, seem to have got the bug again I'll post a pic when they arrive.



Glad you could take advantage of the sale! So you've got the Pandora bug back...  Please do share pictures when you receive your new acquisitions!


----------



## StphVal

Long time lurker here!
I took advantage of the promo and this is what I got. I'm so in love with it. Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## Emibella

StphVal said:


> Long time lurker here!
> I took advantage of the promo and this is what I got. I'm so in love with it. Sorry for the crappy pic.



Welcome StphVal! Your bracelet is very pretty, all new and shiny! I like the opalescent pink geometric facets bead. Are you planning on getting clips? If so, do you know which ones? And what's next on your wishlist?


----------



## Emibella

AngelaPandora said:


> Thank you iValani and Emibela. Actually I will add more rounded pink faceted beads (replacing all of the mystic flowers) and perhaps only one more rounded silver. It *is* actually my fifth bracelet. I have one oxy with two-tone and silver charms and pink muranos (or white if I want to replace), one silver/blue and two leather bracelets. I do not want to have another which looks similar to all others. To be honest the last one is my favourite of all and the only one I wear to work (as it is elegant and simple). So thank you for the input again and sry for not listening to it this time



How is your design going? Did you add the new beads you wanted? Curious to see your updated bracelet. And if you have a minute, please share pictures of your collection and your other bracelets! 



AngelaPandora said:


> I love that around holidays there is always someone, who starts new bracelet - sometimes even first one. It is so exciting to follow your bracelets as they evolve.
> 
> My Pandora present this time was a pair of earrings
> View attachment 3558881



Nice earrings!! 

I was eyeing a similat pair myself: http://m.pandora.net/en-ca/products/earrings/290734cz


----------



## joseybird

Hello!  I've been lurking on this thread for a week or so and looking through the Pandora website and Mora Pandora blog, and I have a couple of questions:

I really like the leather Pandora bracelets, but I'd like to know if they fit non-Pandora charms, like those by Brighton? 

Also, I see that Pandora has quite a bit of non-bracelet jewelry with CZ. I like some of the designs (especially the upcomung 2017 Valentine's nevklace and earrings gift set) but I'm worried that the CZ may look, well...fake?  How does Pandora CZ compare (in appearance, when worn) to diamonds? I can't afford diamonds right now, and I don't want anything super-blingy, but I don't want anything that screams "costume jewelry!"

I have very little experiance with jewelry, so I'm sorry for my awkwardness!  Thanks!


----------



## BigPurseSue

joseybird said:


> Hello!  I've been lurking on this thread for a week or so and looking through the Pandora website and Mora Pandora blog, and I have a couple of questions:
> 
> I really like the leather Pandora bracelets, but I'd like to know if they fit non-Pandora charms, like those by Brighton?
> 
> Also, I see that Pandora has quite a bit of non-bracelet jewelry with CZ. I like some of the designs (especially the upcomung 2017 Valentine's nevklace and earrings gift set) but I'm worried that the CZ may look, well...fake?  How does Pandora CZ compare (in appearance, when worn) to diamonds? I can't afford diamonds right now, and I don't want anything super-blingy, but I don't want anything that screams "costume jewelry!"
> 
> I have very little experiance with jewelry, so I'm sorry for my awkwardness!  Thanks!



Hi, Joseybird! Welcome to the Pandora thread!

Brighton charms tend to have large holes and do fit on Pandora bracelets, including the leather ones. At least mine do!

Although I don't have any Pandora CZ earrings--except for a pair of pearl drop earrings which have very tiny CZs as an accent--I've been impressed with Pandora non-bracelet jewelry overall, especially the earrings. The quality is very good. One warning though: there are *tons* of knock-offs around, on etsy, ebay, pinterest, etc. and many are very poor quality. I would suggest sticking to buying at an authorized Pandora merchant or Pandora store.


----------



## Emibella

More info on the Valentine day release... http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017...valentines-day-2017-hq-images-prices-updates/

Now I definitely want the cerise murano and even maybe the Sparkling Heart bracelet and the Ribbons of love charm...


----------



## Emibella

joseybird said:


> Hello!  I've been lurking on this thread for a week or so and looking through the Pandora website and Mora Pandora blog, and I have a couple of questions:
> 
> I really like the leather Pandora bracelets, but I'd like to know if they fit non-Pandora charms, like those by Brighton?
> 
> Also, I see that Pandora has quite a bit of non-bracelet jewelry with CZ. I like some of the designs (especially the upcomung 2017 Valentine's nevklace and earrings gift set) but I'm worried that the CZ may look, well...fake?  How does Pandora CZ compare (in appearance, when worn) to diamonds? I can't afford diamonds right now, and I don't want anything super-blingy, but I don't want anything that screams "costume jewelry!"
> 
> I have very little experiance with jewelry, so I'm sorry for my awkwardness!  Thanks!



Hi Joseybird and welcome! I will only add to BigPurseSue's comment^ that I find the cz in authentic Pandora jewelry and charms are of good quality and I absolutely wouldn't worry about them looking like "costume jewelry."  But yes, be aware if the fakes!! Happy shopping and please share pictures of your soon to be new acquisitions!


----------



## lvlove707

My first Pandora pieces gifted to me from my boyfriend's sweet parents for Christmas [emoji4] this is the crystallized floral set.


----------



## Emibella

lvlove707 said:


> View attachment 3565397
> 
> 
> My first Pandora pieces gifted to me from my boyfriend's sweet parents for Christmas [emoji4] this is the crystallized floral set.



So pretty! It's a beautiful gift


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BigPurseSue said:


> One warning though: there are *tons* of knock-offs around, on etsy, ebay, pinterest, etc. and many are very poor quality. I would suggest sticking to buying at an authorized Pandora merchant or Pandora store.



And Poshmark!
I bought a fake there. It was a discontinued item and she swore it was authentic. I should've known better because she has sold hundred's of Pandora jewelry.


----------



## joseybird

Emibella said:


> Hi Joseybird and welcome! I will only add to BigPurseSue's comment^ that I find the cz in authentic Pandora jewelry and charms are of good quality and I absolutely wouldn't worry about them looking like "costume jewelry."  But yes, be aware if the fakes!! Happy shopping and please share pictures of your soon to be new acquisitions!



Thank you! 

I'm a lot more picky about regular jewelry than about charms. I've been looking through the Brighton charms, which are really cute and cheap but which are made with much cheaper materials. I was thinking about buying a Pandora leather bracelet and one or two dangly charms, probably from Brighton but I LOVE the new Pandora book charm so maybe that! I work in a fairly formal environment and look rather young for my age, so I  suspect that more charms would look a bit too "casual" for me for work.

One day I would love a gold Tiffany charm bracelet with a single diamond charm on it, but that won't be for ages. In the meantime, a Pandora bracelet seems nice


----------



## joseybird

Sorry to double post! I was wondering if anyone has any of the "Sparkling Leaves" jewelry (earrings/ring/necklace) and can give their impressions or post mid shots? Thanks!


----------



## llevy037

My Pandora bracelet and some of my charms are tarnishing and I am very sad about. All were purchased from Pandora so I know they are authentic has this happened to you all and what did you do about it?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

llevy037 said:


> My Pandora bracelet and some of my charms are tarnishing and I am very sad about. All were purchased from Pandora so I know they are authentic has this happened to you all and what did you do about it?



I'd like to know too. A few of mine have gotten dull.


----------



## llevy037

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'd like to know too. A few of mine have gotten dull.


Yea even ones that I got last year the silver hasw rubbed right off and I'm not and everyday wearer... Have you brought yours to pandora? because I did to have it cleaned and they said its "normal"


----------



## HandbagDiva354

llevy037 said:


> Yea even ones that I got last year the silver hasw rubbed right off and I'm not and everyday wearer... Have you brought yours to pandora? because I did to have it cleaned and they said its "normal"



No I just use a jewelry cleaning cloth but it's still not like it was when I bought it. Mine are not worn often.


----------



## joseybird

I was wondering if a silver dangly heart charm a friend gave me would fit on a leather Pandora bracelet. The opening is about 6 mm high and 4 1/2 mm at its highest. I currently wear it on a chain necklace but I think it would be gorgeous on a bracelet! What do you guys think?


----------



## llevy037

HandbagDiva354 said:


> No I just use a jewelry cleaning cloth but it's still not like it was when I bought it. Mine are not worn often.


oo when your in the mall you can drop it off and come back in an hour and it will be cleaned oo and its a free service too


----------



## Emibella

llevy037 said:


> My Pandora bracelet and some of my charms are tarnishing and I am very sad about. All were purchased from Pandora so I know they are authentic has this happened to you all and what did you do about it?



Sterling silver will tarnish, it's totally normal. Especially if not worn and/or stored in the Pandora jewelry little boxes.

What I do with mine if I want to do a thorough cleaning, is I soak the charms in mild dishwashing soap and lukewarm water for a few minutes. Then clean them with a soft toothbrush. But don't soak the pearls. Same with the murano beads as water can get into their core. Then I dry and polish them with the Pandora silver-polishing cloth. As you can see, it requires a little TLC.

Otherwise, I just polish them from time to time with the cloth.

Also, I wouldn't recommend wearing your bracelet in the shower, pool, during exercising, etc. And be careful with creams and perfumes.

You can also bring your bracelet in to a Pandora store as they offer free cleaning. I'm actually meant to bring mine in soon...

Hope this helps! 

http://m.pandora.net/en-ca/company/productuseandcare/careinstructions


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Emibella said:


> Silver will tarnish, it's totally normal. Especially if not worn and/or stored in the Pandora jewelry little boxes.
> 
> What I do with mine if I want to do a thorough cleaning, is I soak the charms in mild dishwashing soap and lukewarm water for a few minutes. Then clean them with a soft toothbrush. But don't soak the pearls. Same with the murano beads as water can get into their core. Then I dry and polish them with the Pandora silver-polishing cloth. As you can see, it requires a little TLC.
> 
> Otherwise, I just polish them from time to time with the cloth.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't recommend wearing the bracelet in the shower, pool, during exercising, etc. And be careful with creams and perfumes.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> http://m.pandora.net/en-ca/company/productuseandcare/careinstructions


Great advice. 

I always use my polishing cloth for sterling. Works wonders.


----------



## Emibella

Did you guys do the "designing" tingy on the Pandora website for the 2018 Club Charm? Wonder how and if they will take our input into account?

http://m.pandora.net/en-ca/campaigns/clubcharm2018


----------



## Emibella

joseybird said:


> Sorry to double post! I was wondering if anyone has any of the "Sparkling Leaves" jewelry (earrings/ring/necklace) and can give their impressions or post mid shots? Thanks!



I don't have any of the pieces from this collection but I saw the clips and the earrings in the store and they're beautiful! I'm planning to get one or the other in the future...


----------



## LaAgradecida

For those of you that have a bangle, how many clips and charms do you wear on it?

Right now I have 2 clips and 1 charm.  

I'm trying to decide if I should do 2 clips and 3 charms....but I'm not sure if that's too much for a bangle.


----------



## Emibella

LaAgradecida said:


> For those of you that have s bangle, how many clips and charms do you wear on it?
> 
> Right now I have 2 clips and 1 charm.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should do 2 clips and 3 charms....but I'm not sure if that's too much for a bangle.



I think 2 clips and 3 charms would look lovely! Please share pictures of your design


----------



## LaAgradecida

Emibella said:


> I think 2 clips and 3 charms would look lovely! Please share pictures of your design



Thank you for your reply!

Now I have to shop for two more charms...yeah! [emoji12]


----------



## Emibella

LaAgradecida said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Now I have to shop for two more charms...yeah! [emoji12]



Do you already have some on your radar?


----------



## LaAgradecida

Emibella said:


> Do you already have some on your radar?



Yes!!!!

I like these three:


----------



## Emibella

LaAgradecida said:


> Yes!!!!
> 
> I like these three:
> 
> View attachment 3567290
> View attachment 3567291
> View attachment 3567292



I have the Galaxy in silver and I really like it! Good choices


----------



## LaAgradecida

Emibella said:


> I have the Galaxy in silver and I really like it! Good choices



Thank you!!!![emoji171]


----------



## Emibella

For the lucky ladies in the US, there's currently a free ring promotion going on!

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/01/07/promotion-alert-pandora-january-2017-ring-promo-us/


----------



## guccilover21

Hubby got me a wedding ring charm for my bracelet today. It was discontinued but he found it on an authorised dealer's website. He knew it was my favourite charm. I feel so happy looking at the charm and it's my first one!


----------



## Emibella

guccilover21 said:


> View attachment 3567634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby got me a wedding ring charm for my bracelet today. It was discontinued but he found it on an authorised dealer's website. He knew it was my favourite charm. I feel so happy looking at the charm and it's my first one!



How nice of him... It is very pretty! And I like your stack. You're a lucky lady!


----------



## Emibella

Just ordered 2 x Cherry Blossom murano beads on Perlen. So excited!! I've been looking for them for a while since they are retired. I find them so pretty. Now I just have to be patient...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Emibella said:


> Sterling silver will tarnish, it's totally normal. Especially if not worn and/or stored in the Pandora jewelry little boxes.
> 
> What I do with mine if I want to do a thorough cleaning, is I soak the charms in mild dishwashing soap and lukewarm water for a few minutes. Then clean them with a soft toothbrush. But don't soak the pearls. Same with the murano beads as water can get into their core. Then I dry and polish them with the Pandora silver-polishing cloth. As you can see, it requires a little TLC.
> 
> Otherwise, I just polish them from time to time with the cloth.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't recommend wearing your bracelet in the shower, pool, during exercising, etc. And be careful with creams and perfumes.
> 
> You can also bring your bracelet in to a Pandora store as they offer free cleaning. I'm actually meant to bring mine in soon...
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> http://m.pandora.net/en-ca/company/productuseandcare/careinstructions



A few days after I got my first bangle I accidentally sprayed perfume on it and it is still stained. I cover the spot with charms but it still upsets me. I hope someone will take your advice and not do what I did.


----------



## Emibella

HandbagDiva354 said:


> A few days after I got my first bangle I accidentally sprayed perfume on it and it is still stained. I cover the spot with charms but it still upsets me. I hope someone will take your advice and not do what I did.



So sorry to hear... That's really unfortunate. Did you try and have it cleaned professionally at the Pandora store? Or maybe by a jeweller?


----------



## Emibella

Called my Pandora store yesterday. It appears that they won't have the Valentine Day collection on sale until sometime next week, but they couldn't tell me when. Really can't wait to see those cerise muranos IRL. 

On a happier note, received confirmation that my Perlen order was shipped today. Yay!  Hopefully this one will arrive faster than my last order, which took more than 3 weeks to arrive... But I guess it was probably due to Christmas time and an overload at Post Canada. Otherwise, Perlen's customer service has been top notch so far. So fingers crossed...


----------



## scumone

Emibella said:


> Sterling silver will tarnish, it's totally normal. Especially if not worn and/or stored in the Pandora jewelry little boxes.



I'm glad to read this.  I love my bracelet and got into the habit of wearing it everyday, but then I got nervous that I would ruin it that way and have started wearing it far less.


----------



## Emibella

scumone said:


> I'm glad to read this.  I love my bracelet and got into the habit of wearing it everyday, but then I got nervous that I would ruin it that way and have started wearing it far less.



Don't worry about it! You should just wear your bracelet and enjoy it if it makes you happy!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Emibella said:


> So sorry to hear... That's really unfortunate. Did you try and have it cleaned professionally at the Pandora store? Or maybe by a jeweller?



Never cleaned it professionally. I used a silver cleaning cloth but it didn't help. I purchased my bracelet from Reed's Jeweler's they are an authorized seller, I hope Pandora will clean it.


----------



## Emibella

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Never cleaned it professionally. I used a silver cleaning cloth but it didn't help. I purchased my bracelet from Reed's Jeweler's they are an authorized seller, I hope Pandora will clean it.



I don't see why they wouldn't... It's certainly worth a try, especially if it bothers you and prevents you from fully enjoying your bangle... Please share a pic your beauty  We all love to see pictures of everyone's bracelets and designs!


----------



## Emibella

Nakshidil said:


> View attachment 3559637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My full-to-bursting Pandora!



Wow, that's some serious bracelet! I like how the two tone and silver charms are highlighted by the touches of blue. Beautiful!


----------



## Emibella

Nakshidil said:


> View attachment 3559637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My full-to-bursting Pandora!





Emibella said:


> Your bracelet is so pretty and unique! I like the pop of colours with the teal murano beads





Emibella said:


> Wow, that's some serious bracelet! I like how the two tone and silver charms are highlighted by the touches of blue. Beautiful!



Sorry for the double comment on your post, Nakshidil... I was browsing through this thread and your bracelet just caught my eyes... a second time!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Emibella said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't... It's certainly worth a try, especially if it bothers you and prevents you from fully enjoying your bangle... Please share a pic your beauty  We all love to see pictures of everyone's bracelets and designs!



Ok..I'll try to post soon. I have 4 full Pandora bracelets. I got addicted in 2015 and went crazy. I don't wear them as often as I should. I usually wear my Hermes bracelets or my Balenciaga bracelets.


----------



## Emibella

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Ok..I'll try to post soon. I have 4 full Pandora bracelets. I got addicted in 2015 and went crazy. I don't wear them as often as I should. I usually wear my Hermes bracelets or my Balenciaga bracelets.



Cannot wait to see your collection as well as your other bracelets! 
I'm fairly new to Pandora (been collecting since last fall) but I'm clearly hooked...


----------



## BigPurseSue

Emibella said:


> Called my Pandora store yesterday. It appears that they won't have the Valentine Day collection on sale until sometime next week, but they couldn't tell me when. Really can't wait to see those cerise muranos IRL.
> 
> On a happier note, received confirmation that my Perlen order was shipped today. Yay!  Hopefully this one will arrive faster than my last order, which took more than 3 weeks to arrive... But I guess it was probably due to Christmas time and an overload at Post Canada. Otherwise, Perlen's customer service has been top notch so far. So fingers crossed...



I've ordered numerous times from Perlen and have always found their customer service to be extraordinary. I'm in the middle of the U.S. and sometimes orders arrive at breakneck speed within a week, sometimes it takes three weeks. Usually two weeks is the norm. Just depends upon the postal system.


----------



## Rhayne

I'm getting a late Christmas gift and was told to pick it out. I chose a Pandora necklace because I already own a bracelet and 8 charms. I want to get a regular chain instead of one of their necklaces that look like their bracelets. I'm a bit confused though. They have two silver chains which look identical. Can anyone explain the difference. Their item numbers are #590412 and #590200. The only differences I see listed on the site is that #590412 comes in 45cm and 90cm whereas #590200 comes in 45cm, 60cm and 75cm. But the pricing on both 45cm chains is different. Is one a better quality silver or am I missing something?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Rhayne said:


> I'm getting a late Christmas gift and was told to pick it out. I chose a Pandora necklace because I already own a bracelet and 8 charms. I want to get a regular chain instead of one of their necklaces that look like their bracelets. I'm a bit confused though. They have two silver chains which look identical. Can anyone explain the difference. Their item numbers are #590412 and #590200. The only differences I see listed on the site is that #590412 comes in 45cm and 90cm whereas #590200 comes in 45cm, 60cm and 75cm. But the pricing on both 45cm chains is different. Is one a better quality silver or am I missing something?



#590412 is adjustable and is probably slightly thinner


----------



## Emibella

Rhayne said:


> I'm getting a late Christmas gift and was told to pick it out. I chose a Pandora necklace because I already own a bracelet and 8 charms. I want to get a regular chain instead of one of their necklaces that look like their bracelets. I'm a bit confused though. They have two silver chains which look identical. Can anyone explain the difference. Their item numbers are #590412 and #590200. The only differences I see listed on the site is that #590412 comes in 45cm and 90cm whereas #590200 comes in 45cm, 60cm and 75cm. But the pricing on both 45cm chains is different. Is one a better quality silver or am I missing something?



One of my coworkers has the thinner one. If I remember correctly, she has a dangle on it, at least one charm and one white effervescent murano. It looks great!


----------



## Emibella

For the ladies in Canada, I was told today at my Pandora store that there will be a ring promo on January 12th and 13th. It's supposed to be spend 150$ and get a free 75$ ring. I won't be participating in this one but thought I'd let you know. 
They are supposed to have the Valentine Day Collection on sale starting the 14th.


----------



## Emibella

The ring promo is actually the 13th and 14th. Just saw the add


----------



## guccilover21

To all the ladies in the UK, the Valentine's Day items have just been revealed!


----------



## Emibella

guccilover21 said:


> To all the ladies in the UK, the Valentine's Day items have just been revealed!



Yay! You guys are lucky.  Not in the stores in Canada yet... Have you seen the collection IRL?


----------



## guccilover21

Emibella said:


> Yay! You guys are lucky.  Not in the stores in Canada yet... Have you seen the collection IRL?



No just online so far.


----------



## Emibella

Just saw there is a Pandora sale right now on Rue La La. Not much left from the previous recent sales but still a few good retired charms at 70% off. Might worth to have a look...


----------



## Mulberrygal

LaAgradecida said:


> Need opinions, please!
> 
> Do I leave my bangle as is:
> View attachment 3557007
> 
> 
> Or should I add this spacer (one on each side of my "Inner Radiance" charm)?
> 
> View attachment 3557008
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input!



I love the simplicity of this on a bangle, I wear my bangle with just one charm, clips & sometimes add spacers so I think either goes.

I've been looking back through the pictures as I desperately need input to sort out my collection. I need to decide what to keep and what MUST go  I'm trying to work with the charms I have and NOT buy more but it's so hard!

You've inspired me to add a similar combo to my smooth Moments bracelet which is quite stiff. Ive 2 red hearts & Muranos and been really struggling to get the right look.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Last night I ordered these 3 items. I'll post photos when they arrive.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Help.............I've 2 red hearts & 2 red Muranos I'm not sure what to do with. I really love the look of them individually but struggling with putting them together. 

I've put them on my bracelet, any ideas of how else to arrange them?  Or perhaps i could add a new Valentines charm?


----------



## LizO...

Actually I like it how it is.
I know,I am not big help,sorry.
If more, I would go with Flower Beads.


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> I love the simplicity of this on a bangle, I wear my bangle with just one charm, clips & sometimes add spacers so I think either goes.
> 
> I've been looking back through the pictures as I desperately need input to sort out my collection. I need to decide what to keep and what MUST go  I'm trying to work with the charms I have and NOT buy more but it's so hard!
> 
> You've inspired me to add a similar combo to my smooth Moments bracelet which is quite stiff. Ive 2 red hearts & Muranos and been really struggling to get the right look.



Can you show us the designs you've come up with so far?


----------



## Emibella

Emibella said:


> Can you show us the designs you've come up with so far?



Didn't you see your previous post^ 

Starting from each sides, I would try to put the muranos, then your pavé hearts and the dangle in the middle. If that makes sense...


----------



## Emibella

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Last night I ordered these 3 items. I'll post photos when they arrive.
> 
> View attachment 3573310
> View attachment 3573311
> View attachment 3573312



Wow, it's going to look great! Are you planning to add other charms from your collection or you're starting a whole new bracelet? Please share pics when you receive your beauties. We all love to see pictures


----------



## LaAgradecida

Mulberrygal said:


> I love the simplicity of this on a bangle, I wear my bangle with just one charm, clips & sometimes add spacers so I think either goes.
> 
> I've been looking back through the pictures as I desperately need input to sort out my collection. I need to decide what to keep and what MUST go  I'm trying to work with the charms I have and NOT buy more but it's so hard!
> 
> You've inspired me to add a similar combo to my smooth Moments bracelet which is quite stiff. Ive 2 red hearts & Muranos and been really struggling to get the right look.



Thank you![emoji106][emoji171]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Emibella said:


> Wow, it's going to look great! Are you planning to add other charms from your collection or you're starting a whole new bracelet? Please share pics when you receive your beauties. We all love to see pictures



I want that bracelet to be my Bling bracelet so I will definitely add some from my collection. I actually bought the shopping queen charm for one of my Pandora bangles.


----------



## LizO...

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I want that bracelet to be my Bling bracelet so I will definitely add some from my collection. I actually bought the shopping queen charm for one of my Pandora bangles.



I like "Bling" 
At the moment I start thinking to do the same with my white Pave bracelet.
I like to have the following as starter :


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> Maxt, the voice of reason. You are right about everything.


@iVALANI @Maxt I've come to realize I've been more of a collector/hoarder lately more than one who regularly wears their Pandora pieces. With the holidays now over, I've reassessed my Pandora collection and come to realize I now own 16 Pandora bracelets. Most of them are indeed 50% full or more, including three full 2-tone bracelets. Now that I think about it, my paranoia comes more from how I've come to realize how much was invested into my collection from gifts and myself. 

Nice to see the thread is still very active and with new faces/names!


----------



## LizO...

LovelyLeslie said:


> @iVALANI @Maxt I've come to realize I've been more of a collector/hoarder lately more than one who regularly wears their Pandora pieces. With the holidays now over, I've reassessed my Pandora collection and come to realize I now own 16 Pandora bracelets. Most of them are indeed 50% full or more, including three full 2-tone bracelets. Now that I think about it, my paranoia comes more from how I've come to realize how much was invested into my collection from gifts and myself.
> 
> Nice to see the thread is still very active and with new faces/names!




16 Pandora bracelets ....... WOW
Hope one day I will have that much as well 
.......and don't count, it was not spend at once.


----------



## LizO...

LovelyLeslie said:


> @iVALANI @Maxt I've come to realize I've been more of a collector/hoarder lately more than one who regularly wears their Pandora pieces. With the holidays now over, I've reassessed my Pandora collection and come to realize I now own 16 Pandora bracelets. Most of them are indeed 50% full or more, including three full 2-tone bracelets. Now that I think about it, my paranoia comes more from how I've come to realize how much was invested into my collection from gifts and myself.
> 
> Nice to see the thread is still very active and with new faces/names!



May I ask, when did you start your first bracelet?


----------



## Emibella

LizO... said:


> I like "Bling"
> At the moment I start thinking to do the same with my white Pave bracelet.
> I like to have the following as starter :



A little bling is always nice and good for the mood 
I have the pavé safety chain and really like it. Makes the whole bracelet pop. I have also seen the other two IRL and they are very pretty!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LovelyLeslie said:


> @iVALANI @Maxt I've come to realize I've been more of a collector/hoarder lately more than one who regularly wears their Pandora pieces. With the holidays now over, I've reassessed my Pandora collection and come to realize I now own 16 Pandora bracelets. Most of them are indeed 50% full or more, including three full 2-tone bracelets. Now that I think about it, my paranoia comes more from how I've come to realize how much was invested into my collection from gifts and myself.



I estimate I've spent over $4000 on mine and I've started my 5th, I can't imagine 16 . Pandora can be an expensive obsession.


----------



## Emibella

LovelyLeslie said:


> @iVALANI @Maxt I've come to realize I've been more of a collector/hoarder lately more than one who regularly wears their Pandora pieces. With the holidays now over, I've reassessed my Pandora collection and come to realize I now own 16 Pandora bracelets. Most of them are indeed 50% full or more, including three full 2-tone bracelets. Now that I think about it, my paranoia comes more from how I've come to realize how much was invested into my collection from gifts and myself.
> 
> Nice to see the thread is still very active and with new faces/names!



16 bracelets  Wow... what an amazing collection it must be... Would you share with us a couple of your creations? Could use a little inspiration to rearrange my current bracelet


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> Didn't you see your previous post^
> 
> Starting from each sides, I would try to put the muranos, then your pavé hearts and the dangle in the middle. If that makes sense...


Thanks Emibella, yes I tried that arrangement. It's either dangle in the middle with the 2 either side or just the 3 between the clips. If I go with only the 3 it means I have the red murano & dangle spare so I think I will wear them all. Lol if I sell a couple I may regret it later

I'm now struggling with my black charms.
 I need to add clips somewhere and which type and what order do you think they would look good on. I'm just not feeling the love with these


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Emibella, yes I tried that arrangement. It's either dangle in the middle with the 2 either side or just the 3 between the clips. If I go with only the 3 it means I have the red murano & dangle spare so I think I will wear them all. Lol if I sell a couple I may regret it later
> 
> I'm now struggling with my black charms.
> I need to add clips somewhere and which type and what order do you think they would look good on. I'm just not feeling the love with these



Would it be for a snake chain bracelet or a bangle?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> Would it be for a snake chain bracelet or a bangle?



Silver snake chain bracelet. I only have one bangle which we seem to have sorted


----------



## Mulberrygal

llevy037 said:


> Yea even ones that I got last year the silver hasw rubbed right off and I'm not and everyday wearer... Have you brought yours to pandora? because I did to have it cleaned and they said its "normal"





HandbagDiva354 said:


> No I just use a jewelry cleaning cloth but it's still not like it was when I bought it. Mine are not worn often.



I always take mine into Pandora for the free clean and none of mine have tarnished. They use a "tumbler" and always come up beautifully shiny. I usually take it in when they're not busy and they mostly have it done by the time I've popped into a few other shops.


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> Silver snake chain bracelet. I only have one bangle which we seem to have sorted



Here are the clips that I would see on your bracelet. They are all current except for the Star one that's been retired but still available on Perlen.

I would choose two of the same kind and put them before the black murano beads. I like both dangles. Black heart gives it a chic monochromatic look and the orchid brings a nice pop of colour.

As for the design itself, I prefer the first one. Hope this helps


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> Here are the clips that I would see on your bracelet. They are all current except for the Star one that's been retired but still available on Perlen.
> 
> I would choose two of the same kind and put them before the black murano beads. I like both dangles. Black heart gives it a chic monochromatic look and the orchid brings a nice pop of colour.
> 
> As for the design itself, I prefer the first one. Hope this helps



Ooh lots of ideas  many thanks. I had been thinking about the black floral clips. I do have them in white but the white is very "off" white and they don't look good with the whites I have so are definitely on the "to go" pile. 

I've added them to the bracelet just to give me some idea..................I don't find five charms are working in the middle for me, not keen on the way the two outside fall and the middle looks squashed.

Also tried spacing them out a bit more which I much prefer and adding a couple of spacers but I don't like the sparkle of the spacers next to the black heart  How can a few little beads drive one so nuts   All  input very welcome, sorry the photos are very poor the light is very bad.

I love the idea of the daisy meadow clips, I hadn't thought of them and think white would look really good. Interestingly I tried them on in store last week (even tho I'm not buying more charms ) the SA suggested them to go with my rose bracelet and they were the whitest of the charms to go with white murano and looked really pretty. I liked the idea of the white primrose but the white was quite different.


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> Ooh lots of ideas  many thanks. I had been thinking about the black floral clips. I do have them in white but the white is very "off" white and they don't look good with the whites I have so are definitely on the "to go" pile.
> 
> I've added them to the bracelet just to give me some idea..................I don't find five charms are working in the middle for me, not keen on the way the two outside fall and the middle looks squashed.
> 
> Also tried spacing them out a bit more which I much prefer and adding a couple of spacers but I don't like the sparkle of the spacers next to the black heart  How can a few little beads drive one so nuts   All  input very welcome, sorry the photos are very poor the light is very bad.
> 
> I love the idea of the daisy meadow clips, I hadn't thought of them and think white would look really good. Interestingly I tried them on in store last week (even tho I'm not buying more charms ) the SA suggested them to go with my rose bracelet and they were the whitest of the charms to go with white murano and looked really pretty. I liked the idea of the white primrose but the white was quite different.



Yeah, finding the perfect arrangement can drive us a little crazy at times... But I guess it's also what makes the process fun and creative. The white daisy clips seem perfect for your bracelet!

I like the design in the first pic you posted, even though you mentioned that you prefer having your charms more spaced out. I would also think of adding a pop of colour somehow... Black, white and fuschia go very well together. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> Ooh lots of ideas  many thanks. I had been thinking about the black floral clips. I do have them in white but the white is very "off" white and they don't look good with the whites I have so are definitely on the "to go" pile.
> 
> I've added them to the bracelet just to give me some idea..................I don't find five charms are working in the middle for me, not keen on the way the two outside fall and the middle looks squashed.
> 
> Also tried spacing them out a bit more which I much prefer and adding a couple of spacers but I don't like the sparkle of the spacers next to the black heart  How can a few little beads drive one so nuts   All  input very welcome, sorry the photos are very poor the light is very bad.
> 
> I love the idea of the daisy meadow clips, I hadn't thought of them and think white would look really good. Interestingly I tried them on in store last week (even tho I'm not buying more charms ) the SA suggested them to go with my rose bracelet and they were the whitest of the charms to go with white murano and looked really pretty. I liked the idea of the white primrose but the white was quite different.



What about adding some pearl to your bracelet? These are two charms that I have and really love...

I also found a couple of pictures that could inspire you...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I hadn't worn my Pandora bracelets in about 10 months. I just looked in my jewelry box and I have 6 Pandora bracelets I thought I had 5. I definitely need to wear them more often. I've forgotten about my Pandora & Tiffany jewelry. Thanks to you guys I'm inspired to wear them again


----------



## Emibella

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I hadn't worn my Pandora bracelets in about 10 months. I just looked in my jewelry box and I have 6 Pandora bracelets I thought I had 5. I definitely need to wear them more often. I've forgotten about my Pandora & Tiffany jewelry. Thanks to you guys I'm inspired to wear them again



Glad we could inspire you!  Hope they are not too tarnished... And share your collection with us, we really enjoy seeing pictures here from other Pandora lovers!


----------



## LizO...

I rearranged my bracelets.
This is what I wear at the moment.
Unfortunately the Fairy Fish is poking me all the time.
Therefore I wear him at the moment on a bracelet which is more or less empty.


----------



## Emibella

LizO... said:


> I rearranged my bracelets.
> This is what I wear at the moment.
> Unfortunately the Fairy Fish is poking me all the time.
> Therefore I wear him at the moment on a bracelet which is more or less empty.
> View attachment 3575200



They are all beautiful LizO! Do you mostly wear them alone or stacked?

If I had to choose one, I would say that the one on the bottom right would be my favourite. 

You have two safety chains on that one, I've never seen that before! I see you have the Divine Angel, which is one of the favourite charms that I have. I also like the heart pavé clips. I was eyeing those for a future bracelet.

On the other one on the bottom left, I really like the star clip.

Great designs and collection, keep it up! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Imaan73

I have a question about smoooth silver chain bracelet.Can you use silicone clips on it?I know there are some silicone based clips already but I don't have those.Silicone clips were made for bangles.So it's probably okay to use on smooth silver bracelet.Is there any chances of damage to smooth bracelet.Can anyone answer this please?


----------



## Emibella

I guess you mean the threadless bracelet? You can put silicone lined clips on them. Pandora actually released a few for that. It serves the same purpose as the clips you put on the threads, i.e. to stop the charms from moving around. Except you can put them anywhere you want. Similar to the Essence bracelet. I'm guessing you could also use regular clips with the "C" shaped silicone inserts too, but maybe someone else here can confirm that. Hope this answers your question. 

As an example, Pandora sells a set with a charm and two silicone lined clips:
http://estore-us.pandora.net/en-us/...rt=4&cgid=valentines_day_gift_sets_assortment


----------



## Emibella

Imaan73 said:


> I have a question about smoooth silver chain bracelet.Can you use silicone clips on it?I know there are some silicone based clips already but I don't have those.Silicone clips were made for bangles.So it's probably okay to use on smooth silver bracelet.Is there any chances of damage to smooth bracelet.Can anyone answer this please?



The answer above ^^ was meant for you, Imaan73


----------



## Imaan73

Emibella said:


> I guess you mean the threadless bracelet? You can put silicone lined clips on them. Pandora actually released a few for that. It serves the same purpose as the clips you put on the threads, i.e. to stop the charms from moving around. Except you can put them anywhere you want. Similar to the Essence bracelet. I'm guessing you could also use regular clips with the "C" shaped silicone inserts too, but maybe someone else here can confirm that. Hope this answers your question.
> 
> As an example, Pandora sells a set with a charm and two silicone lined clips:
> http://estore-us.pandora.net/en-us/...rt=4&cgid=valentines_day_gift_sets_assortment



Thanks for your answer.I think I will buy silicone based clips eventually.So I was wondering  if it is okay to use those silicone inserts with regular clips on threadless bracelet for now.Maybe someone else can help me too.


----------



## Emibella

Imaan73 said:


> Thanks for your answer.I think I will buy silicone based clips eventually.So I was wondering  if it is okay to use those silicone inserts with regular clips on threadless bracelet for now.Maybe someone else can help me too.



According to MoraPandora, you can!
"If you don’t like any of the silicone designs that Pandora have done so far, you can always go the traditional route and use a pair of regular Pandora clips with rubber inserts."

Here are two helpful posts by MoraPandora on the topic:

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2016/03/25/review-smooth-threadless-bracelet-pandora-spring-2016/

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2016/03/27/review-silicone-clips-pandora-spring-2016/


----------



## Imaan73

Emibella said:


> The answer above ^^ was meant for you, Imaan73


I know ☺️Thank you for your response.


----------



## Imaan73

Emibella said:


> According to MoraPandora, you can!
> "If you don’t like any of the silicone designs that Pandora have done so far, you can always go the traditional route and use a pair of regular Pandora clips with rubber inserts."
> 
> Here are two helpful posts by MoraPandora on the topic:
> 
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2016/03/25/review-smooth-threadless-bracelet-pandora-spring-2016/
> 
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2016/03/27/review-silicone-clips-pandora-spring-2016/


Thank you so much.I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> What about adding some pearl to your bracelet? These are two charms that I have and really love...
> 
> I also found a couple of pictures that could inspire you...



Thanks Emibella, some great ideas here. I especially love one black and one white clip and the others alternating. I'm not so keen on the symmetrical look anymore and this gives me scope for using the pairs I've bought differently 

You're a naughty little enabler though! I need more charms now!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Imaan73 said:


> I have a question about smoooth silver chain bracelet.Can you use silicone clips on it?I know there are some silicone based clips already but I don't have those.Silicone clips were made for bangles.So it's probably okay to use on smooth silver bracelet.Is there any chances of damage to smooth bracelet.Can anyone answer this please?



I purchased my smooth bracelet to do just that and have always worn it with c silicon under my 2 clips, without any damage. It's far more adaptable as you can place clips where best suits. I really love the bracelet, it's also a little stiffer, a cross between the look of a bracelet & bangle .....................however I was told in store that you shouldn't 

Personally I can't see the difference, silicon is silicon and there isn't enough choice of the lined clips. I think the store gave me that advice as they didn't want to give me anymore free silicon clips or wanted me to buy more charms 

I'd be very interested to know what anyone else has been told on this.


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Emibella, some great ideas here. I especially love one black and one white clip and the others alternating. I'm not so keen on the symmetrical look anymore and this gives me scope for using the pairs I've bought differently
> 
> You're a naughty little enabler though! I need more charms now!



 Can't wait to see how you decided to arrange your charms!



Mulberrygal said:


> I purchased my smooth bracelet to do just that and have always worn it with c silicon under my 2 clips, without any damage. It's far more adaptable as you can place clips where best suits. I really love the bracelet, it's also a little stiffer, a cross between the look of a bracelet & bangle .....................however I was told in store that you shouldn't
> 
> Personally I can't see the difference, silicon is silicon and there isn't enough choice of the lined clips. I think the store gave me that advice as they didn't want to give me anymore free silicon clips or wanted me to buy more charms
> 
> I'd be very interested to know what anyone else has been told on this.



Pretty sure regular clips with rubber inserts are fine on a threadless bracelet (see my previous post on the subject). Also, I've been toying with the idea of getting a threadless bracelet. How do you like yours Mulberrygal? Would you share a picture?


----------



## Toto too

Mulberrygal said:


> I purchased my smooth bracelet to do just that and have always worn it with c silicon under my 2 clips, without any damage. It's far more adaptable as you can place clips where best suits. I really love the bracelet, it's also a little stiffer, a cross between the look of a bracelet & bangle .....................however I was told in store that you shouldn't
> 
> Personally I can't see the difference, silicon is silicon and there isn't enough choice of the lined clips. I think the store gave me that advice as they didn't want to give me anymore free silicon clips or wanted me to buy more charms
> 
> I'd be very interested to know what anyone else has been told on this.




I work in a store that sells Pandora, and we've never been told not to use them.  The silicone inserts were meant for the bangles and leather bracelets, but you can use them on the smooth bracelets.  We also use them on the regular bracelets when we move the clips off the threads and still want them to stay in place.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Toto too said:


> I work in a store that sells Pandora, and we've never been told not to use them.  The silicone inserts were meant for the bangles and leather bracelets, but you can use them on the smooth bracelets.  We also use them on the regular bracelets when we move the clips off the threads and still want them to stay in place.



That's really good to know Toto Too. I thought it sounded ridiculous when the SA said it but she was quite adamant the silicon inserts were only for the bangles and leather bracelets and wouldn't give me any  
I took no notice anyway and have had no probs. I just went in another store wearing my leather bracelet and got a couple


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> Can't wait to see how you decided to arrange your charms!
> 
> Pretty sure regular clips with rubber inserts are fine on a threadless bracelet (see my previous post on the subject). Also, I've been toying with the idea of getting a threadless bracelet. How do you like yours Mulberrygal? Would you share a picture?



I really like the smooth bracelet, it seems a little stiffer and I prefer the look and comfort of it to a bangle. I only usually wear it with one or three charms and two clips. I will post some pics tomorrow, too dark now.

I'm just getting started on my "monochrome" bracelet


----------



## Imaan73

Toto too said:


> I work in a store that sells Pandora, and we've never been told not to use them.  The silicone inserts were meant for the bangles and leather bracelets, but you can use them on the smooth bracelets.  We also use them on the regular bracelets when we move the clips off the threads and still want them to stay in place.


Thank you for your input.This is very helpful now I feel very satisfied.I love my smooth chain bracelet.It looks very nice even without any charms.I can now use my c shaped silicone inserts under my regular clips without any worry.


----------



## Emibella

Imaan73 said:


> Thank you for your input.This is very helpful now I feel very satisfied.I love my smooth chain bracelet.It looks very nice even without any charms.I can now use my c shaped silicone inserts under my regular clips without any worry.



Glad you got your answer! It was a collective effort  That's one of the reasons I like this thread. Now, please share a picture of your bracelet with us, we can't get enough!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Update on my current bracelet. [emoji4]


----------



## LaAgradecida

Which clips would you recommend for this Murano?




I would like suggestions for two different kinds, as I don't care for symmetry and like all my clips/charms to be different.


----------



## iVALANI

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Update on my current bracelet. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576905



It's gorgeous!



LaAgradecida said:


> Which clips would you recommend for this Murano?
> 
> View attachment 3576906
> 
> 
> I would like suggestions for two different kinds, as I don't care for symmetry and like all my clips/charms to be different.



Well, certainly nothing too flashy or with cz, maybe one of these... I have all these clips except the last one.


----------



## iVALANI

LovelyLeslie said:


> @iVALANI @Maxt I've come to realize I've been more of a collector/hoarder lately more than one who regularly wears their Pandora pieces. With the holidays now over, I've reassessed my Pandora collection and come to realize I now own 16 Pandora bracelets. Most of them are indeed 50% full or more, including three full 2-tone bracelets. Now that I think about it, my paranoia comes more from how I've come to realize how much was invested into my collection from gifts and myself.
> 
> Nice to see the thread is still very active and with new faces/names!



Omg Leslie, 16! That's great! Never let the thought of the money invested in them be a cause of anxiety or paranoia, that money was well spent on something that makes you happy.
My collection at the moment includes 2 moments bracelets (one regular and one oxy), 1 bangle, 1 essence bracelet, 1 leather bracelet and 1 cord bracelet. That's it.
I definitely need one more bangle and one more essence, those are my priorities. We always have a free bracelet promo here in May so I'll probably wait for that promo before I get a new bracelet. However, I doubt that I'll ever get to the point where I'll arrange everything on one bracelet and just leave it like that. New charms keep being released and I feel I could never be 100% happy with any combination I create, I would always need to rearrange or move something. That's why I feel that having only one or two bracelets is enough for me since I keep changing the combinations and rearranging charms every day.

Anyway, this is what I'm wearing today. Pic quality is poor, I took it with my phone.


----------



## Emibella

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Update on my current bracelet. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576905



It's beautiful! I like your pink/flowers theme.


----------



## alice87

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Update on my current bracelet. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576905


It is lovely princess/fairy tail theme bracelet. Love all the pink beads together.


----------



## alice87

xoelle said:


> @iVALANI @Maxt I've come to realize I've been more of a collector/hoarder lately more than one who regularly wears their Pandora pieces. With the holidays now over, I've reassessed my Pandora collection and come to realize I now own 16 Pandora bracelets. Most of them are indeed 50% full or more, including three full 2-tone bracelets. Now that I think about it, my paranoia comes more from how I've come to realize how much was invested into my collection from gifts and myself.
> 
> Nice to see the thread is still very active and with new faces/names!


This is why I try to avoid bracelets promo, so I don't need to start a new bracelet again.  Good luck with your collection, and you can make necklace out of two bracelet, or exchange some for Trollbeads. I start liking their bracelets more.


----------



## llevy037

Mulberrygal said:


> I always take mine into Pandora for the free clean and none of mine have tarnished. They use a "tumbler" and always come up beautifully shiny. I usually take it in when they're not busy and they mostly have it done by the time I've popped into a few other shops.



I brought mine in for a cleaning and it looked the same... When I get home Im going to take a pictute. But from what my co-worker was telling me is I need to get a polishing cloth to clean it so next time  im in the mall I'm going to pick one up


----------



## Mulberrygal

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Update on my current bracelet. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576905


This is gorgeous, why does everyone else's bracelet always look so great 



xoelle said:


> @iVALANI @Maxt I've come to realize I've been more of a collector/hoarder lately more than one who regularly wears their Pandora pieces. With the holidays now over, I've reassessed my Pandora collection and come to realize I now own 16 Pandora bracelets. Most of them are indeed 50% full or more, including three full 2-tone bracelets. Now that I think about it, my paranoia comes more from how I've come to realize how much was invested into my collection from gifts and myself.
> Nice to see the thread is still very active and with new faces/names!



Eeek, perhaps you should starting wearing them lots, that way they will give you pleasure and you won't feel so bothered about the cost



HandbagDiva354 said:


> I estimate I've spent over $4000 on mine and I've started my 5th, I can't imagine 16 . Pandora can be an expensive obsession.





alice87 said:


> This is why I try to avoid bracelets promo, so I don't need to start a new bracelet again.  Good luck with your collection, and you can make necklace out of two bracelet, or exchange some for Trollbeads. I start liking their bracelets more.



I've bought so many charms that I really loved without having in mind where they'd go  I've just been trying to sort them out, sell the ones that don't have a place and arrange the others into something I want to wear  ?..................I'm trying so hard to put together the ones I have but it seems to require buying more to get the right result


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> Can't wait to see how you decided to arrange your charms!
> 
> Pretty sure regular clips with rubber inserts are fine on a threadless bracelet (see my previous post on the subject). Also, I've been toying with the idea of getting a threadless bracelet. How do you like yours Mulberrygal? Would you share a picture?



I love the simplicity of this pale green faceted charm with just a couple of small clips worn on the smooth bracelet. The colour is perfect for stacking with any Tiffany bracelets.

I also like it with the 4 red charms & orchid as you can place the clips wherever to give the charms more room. The picture doesn't do it justice as the Muranos are a darker red and the hearts barely look red but it shows how adaptable it is. I also prefer the round clasp to the barrel one, I'm tempted to get another


----------



## Mulberrygal

and I've found a place for my black heart. I may in the future add just 2 plain shiny heart clips but I'm not in a rush to do that as I think it looks lovely worn like this. Lol and to think I was beginning to think it would end up on the "to go" pile.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> and I've found a place for my black heart. I may in the future add just 2 plain shiny heart clips but I'm not in a rush to do that as I think it looks lovely worn like this. Lol and to think I was beginning to think it would end up on the "to go" pile.


Perfect! Love it this way


----------



## Imaan73

Emibella said:


> Glad you got your answer! It was a collective effort  That's one of the reasons I like this thread. Now, please share a picture of your bracelet with us, we can't get enough!


Yeah you guys are great!!It was a collective effort indeed.The link you posted was already very helpful.I will share the picture of my bracelet soon.Thank you everyone.


----------



## Imaan73

My smooth snake chain bracelet


----------



## Imaan73

Regular silver bracelet with threads


----------



## Imaan73

My bangle with one charm.Thats my collection.


----------



## iVALANI

And a very nice collection it is Imaan. 


Mulberrygal said:


> I've bought so many charms that I really loved without having in mind where they'd go  I've just been trying to sort them out, sell the ones that don't have a place and arrange the others into something I want to wear  ?..................I'm trying so hard to put together the ones I have but it seems to require buying more to get the right result



I have the exact same problem. But I don't want to sell my charms, they were all bought because I liked them or needed them at that moment... and yet some of them barely ever leave the jewelry box.


----------



## AngelaPandora

iVALANI said:


> And a very nice collection it is Imaan.
> 
> 
> I have the exact same problem. But I don't want to sell my charms, they were all bought because I liked them or needed them at that moment... and yet some of them barely ever leave the jewelry box.


I wear those charms on my leather bracelet 1 up to 3 at a time. I can still enjoy them without the stress of endless redesining. 

I have tried to buy only those charms that I love AND I can combine with others - but the taste changes - I started to hate cupcake at one point and I had to give it away.

Emibella - for me it is more about designing rather than collecting and like iVALANI, I redesign my bracelets all the time. Well sometimes I do it every day. I do take pictures if I really like the combination so I can reperform.

My collection is not to big - I think that my charms would fill up about 3 full bracelets. It is hard to get a decent picture with all of them together




Some of my favourite designes:


And this is my bracelet from the last week - I took the picture but forgot to share


----------



## iVALANI

A thousand likes for this post Angela, those pics are great and so is your collection. 
I'll share mine when I find the time to take some nice pictures.


----------



## AngelaPandora

iVALANI said:


> A thousand likes for this post Angela, those pics are great and so is your collection.
> I'll share mine when I find the time to take some nice pictures.


Oh thank you - I was hoping that you do it someday (take pics of your entire collection)

Thank you Emibella for the challenge!
I was hoping to get nice pictures too - but it is soo gloomy for weeks and I was worried that I will loose the fun of trying to get all my beads on the bracelets and getting perfect picture woth nice lightening.... oeh I am a bit obsessed with everything I do (I hope that you guys don't notice )


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> And a very nice collection it is Imaan.
> 
> I have the exact same problem. But I don't want to sell my charms, they were all bought because I liked them or needed them at that moment... and yet some of them barely ever leave the jewelry box.



I guess I'm trying too hard, I even felt a little overwhelmed with them all which is ridiculous   you are right, I bought them because I liked them, I'm going to stop all this selling nonsense



AngelaPandora said:


> I wear those charms on my leather bracelet 1 up to 3 at a time. I can still enjoy them without the stress of endless redesining.
> 
> I have tried to buy only those charms that I love AND I can combine with others - but the taste changes - I started to hate cupcake at one point and I had to give it away.
> 
> Emibella - for me it is more about designing rather than collecting and like iVALANI, I redesign my bracelets all the time. Well sometimes I do it every day. I do take pictures if I really like the combination so I can reperform.
> 
> My collection is not to big - I think that my charms would fill up about 3 full bracelets. It is hard to get a decent picture with all of them together
> View attachment 3578226
> View attachment 3578229
> 
> 
> Some of my favourite designes:
> View attachment 3578247
> 
> And this is my bracelet from the last week - I took the picture but forgot to share
> View attachment 3578230



Ooh they are all beautiful   but I especially love the pink. Looking at other peoples ideas is definitely inspirational. I would have really thought I was pushing it with  4 Muranos, let alone adding 2 petite facets, yet it looks fantastic. I have one pale pink Murano and some white so I'm off on one now.......................trouble is I'm sure I'll need those 2 pinky petite facets, they really finish it off. Also absolutely stunning on the oxidised bracelet, I've only ever tried purple and blue on mine.


I think it would be great if we could have a Pandora thread with "pictures only" like they do on the Handbag forum. 

Ooh I've just found it https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-does-your-pandora-creation-look-like.458364/ I know what I'm going to be doing this evening


----------



## Imaan73

iVALANI said:


> And a very nice collection it is Imaan.
> Thank you so much.I didn't fill up my first regular bracelet with threads.I think I like it when you can see some chain as well.So I put some charms on smooth silver bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like this one better than my first bracelet.What do you guys think?


----------



## Imaan73

Sorry for posting huge pictures.It looks fine on iPhone but just checked on my iPad and realized that I don't need to choose full size.I don't normally post that much so next I will try to do better job.


----------



## Mulberrygal

How many charms would you put on a 19 bracelet?
I've been moving mine around and tried 16 which I thought looked great until I tried it on. Other than being too tight, I just didn't like the look of it. I've tried moving them to a 20 but it seems to roll up and down my wrist rather than sort of move freely about..........it's really annoying because I'm quite pleased with my creation


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> I love the simplicity of this pale green faceted charm with just a couple of small clips worn on the smooth bracelet. The colour is perfect for stacking with any Tiffany bracelets.
> 
> I also like it with the 4 red charms & orchid as you can place the clips wherever to give the charms more room. The picture doesn't do it justice as the Muranos are a darker red and the hearts barely look red but it shows how adaptable it is. I also prefer the round clasp to the barrel one, I'm tempted to get another



Thank you Mulberrygal for posting these pictures! I also really like the pale green faceted charm. I would like in the future to design a blue/grewn themed bracelet and I would certainly include that charm in the design.

I also really like you red bracelet. So simple yet so elegant!


----------



## Emibella

AngelaPandora said:


> I wear those charms on my leather bracelet 1 up to 3 at a time. I can still enjoy them without the stress of endless redesining.
> 
> I have tried to buy only those charms that I love AND I can combine with others - but the taste changes - I started to hate cupcake at one point and I had to give it away.
> 
> Emibella - for me it is more about designing rather than collecting and like iVALANI, I redesign my bracelets all the time. Well sometimes I do it every day. I do take pictures if I really like the combination so I can reperform.
> 
> My collection is not to big - I think that my charms would fill up about 3 full bracelets. It is hard to get a decent picture with all of them together
> View attachment 3578226
> View attachment 3578229
> 
> 
> Some of my favourite designes:
> View attachment 3578247
> 
> And this is my bracelet from the last week - I took the picture but forgot to share
> View attachment 3578230





AngelaPandora said:


> Oh thank you - I was hoping that you do it someday (take pics of your entire collection)
> 
> Thank you Emibella for the challenge!
> I was hoping to get nice pictures too - but it is soo gloomy for weeks and I was worried that I will loose the fun of trying to get all my beads on the bracelets and getting perfect picture woth nice lightening.... oeh I am a bit obsessed with everything I do (I hope that you guys don't notice )



Wow  Thank you Angela for sharing your bracelets, they are really inspiring!

You have some amazing charms and your designs are awesome! So inspiring... I couldn't even choose a favourite...


----------



## Emibella

Imaan73 said:


> View attachment 3577873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My smooth snake chain bracelet





Imaan73 said:


> View attachment 3577874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular silver bracelet with threads



Thank you for sharing your bracelets with us, Imaan! They are so tasteful and elegant. That pearl dangle is so pretty!


----------



## Emibella

Ladies, you have posted some amazing bracelets! They are really inspiring!

But now, I need your help: I'm stuck with my design...

I finally got the cerise murano and the ribbons of love charm from the new Valentine day collection. I like them both, although I must say the cerise murano is not as vibrant IRL than in the stock pictures... Anyhow, I'm trying to figure out the best way to showcase my new charms as well as find the best overall design for my bracelet. It's been driving me a little nuts.  I'm sure some of you can understand...

So here are two designs I've come up with and I would like your Pandora experts opinion/suggestions. I also took a picture of my other charms. Maybe some of you will see a way to change and/or integrate them in my current bracelet. Thank you all in advance for your input!


----------



## Emibella

And here is how I was wearing my bracelet before getting the two new Valentine day charms.

I'm also still waiting on my Perlen order were I got two cherry blossom muranos and the mystic flower charm. Getting a little impatient lol


----------



## Emibella

Also, thought you might want to know: MoraPandora just announced that there will be a Rue La La sale starting tomorrow. Curious to see what they will have, as they did a few sales already in the past two months or so.

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017...andora-rue-la-la-sale-starts-tomorrow-sunday/


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> How many charms would you put on a 19 bracelet?
> I've been moving mine around and tried 16 which I thought looked great until I tried it on. Other than being too tight, I just didn't like the look of it. I've tried moving them to a 20 but it seems to roll up and down my wrist rather than sort of move freely about..........it's really annoying because I'm quite pleased with my creation



It's funny because I was trying to figure out the same thing yesterday with my 21 cm bracelet. My wrist is between 17 and 18 cm and I like my bracelet to be a bit loose. I have a 20 cm bracelet but when it's full and has murano beads, I find it a tad too tight.

It obviously depends on the size/shape of your charms and the number of spacers and dangles you have, as those tend to take up less space.

So on my 21 cm bracelet, I find I can fit comfortably 22 charms, including 5 muranos, 4 spacers and 2 dangles.

Maybe you could add a couple of spacers to your 20 cm bracelet to keep the charms from moving as much. Maybe you could show us and everyone here could help you. Although, in the end, it's really your comfort that matters.


----------



## Emibella

iVALANI said:


> Omg Leslie, 16! That's great! Never let the thought of the money invested in them be a cause of anxiety or paranoia, that money was well spent on something that makes you happy.
> My collection at the moment includes 2 moments bracelets (one regular and one oxy), 1 bangle, 1 essence bracelet, 1 leather bracelet and 1 cord bracelet. That's it.
> I definitely need one more bangle and one more essence, those are my priorities. We always have a free bracelet promo here in May so I'll probably wait for that promo before I get a new bracelet. However, I doubt that I'll ever get to the point where I'll arrange everything on one bracelet and just leave it like that. New charms keep being released and I feel I could never be 100% happy with any combination I create, I would always need to rearrange or move something. That's why I feel that having only one or two bracelets is enough for me since I keep changing the combinations and rearranging charms every day.
> 
> Anyway, this is what I'm wearing today. Pic quality is poor, I took it with my phone.



Beautiful bracelet iVALANI! I like how you always integrate colourful murano beads in your designs! They make them so unique. Very inspiring...


----------



## Emibella

Last thing I wanted to mention is the new Sparkling Heart bracelet. It is lovely IRL! The clasp is round and very delicate.

I almost got it, but since it's not LE, I will try to wait until the free bracelet promo in March. We'll see if I can hold off until then...


----------



## Imaan73

Emibella said:


> Thank you for sharing your bracelets with us, Imaan! They are so tasteful and elegant. That pearl dangle is so pretty!


Thank you very much.The pearl dangle was my first charm my husband gave me for our anniversary.I really love it too.


----------



## Imaan73

Emibella said:


> And here is how I was wearing my bracelet before getting the two new Valentine day charms.
> 
> I'm also still waiting on my Perlen order were I got two cherry blossom muranos and the mystic flower charm. Getting a little impatient lol


I think I like this arrangement a lot more.The pink heart dangle charm can go in the middle .That will look really good too.I think the ribbons of love charm can go in this arrangement too but you can try to put cerise murano on a bangle or other bracelet.Thats just my suggestion.You should really wear whatever you like the most.❤️


----------



## Emibella

Imaan73 said:


> I think I like this arrangement a lot more.The pink heart dangle charm can go in the middle .That will look really good too.I think the ribbons of love charm can go in this arrangement too but you can try to put cerise murano on a bangle or other bracelet.Thats just my suggestion.You should really wear whatever you like the most.❤️



Thank you for your input Imaan! Initially, I was thinking of getting two cerise muranos to replace two on my existing design. Still not sure if the one works on my current bracelet. Maybe you're right, better to keep the cerise murano for the new Sparkling Heart bracelet I plan on getting. Or getting another one. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> Ladies, you have posted some amazing bracelets! They are really inspiring!
> 
> But now, I need your help: I'm stuck with my design...
> 
> I finally got the cerise murano and the ribbons of love charm from the new Valentine day collection. I like them both, although I must say the cerise murano is not as vibrant IRL than in the stock pictures... Anyhow, I'm trying to figure out the best way to showcase my new charms as well as find the best overall design for my bracelet. It's been driving me a little nuts.  I'm sure some of you can understand...
> 
> So here are two designs I've come up with and I would like your Pandora experts opinion/suggestions. I also took a picture of my other charms. Maybe some of you will see a way to change and/or integrate them in my current bracelet. Thank you all in advance for your input!



Oh this is beautiful Emibella, I love the way you have arranged your bracelet. I personally prefer the first one, I think the centre murano looks better with larger charms next to it than the smaller spacers and the pave spacers look fabulous when at the sides.

I also think it looks lovelier with the new charms than before. I love pink and the cerise adds an eye catching extra touch..............beautiful, I'd leave the arrangement just like it is in the first picture. Shows how different we all are as Imaan prefers without the cerise Murano but I love it. I'd buy another for your new bracelet 

I totally get the nuts  I'm still struggling to put mine together, I can't put them away until I've got them all sensibly sorted but I'm getting there.

As for the extras, I'm not sure I'd add them as it's perfect as it is. I also have the pink dangly heart and haven't been able to find a place for it. I'm considering buying the 2 pink petite facets after seeing some gorgeous arrangements on here.

Our only promotion in the UK at the moment is a free travel jewellery box (Loads being sold off on Ebay!) for Valentines day. Does anyone know if we will get the free bracelet promotion in March?


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh this is beautiful Emibella, I love the way you have arranged your bracelet. I personally prefer the first one, I think the centre murano looks better with larger charms next to it than the smaller spacers and the pave spacers look fabulous when at the sides.
> 
> I also think it looks lovelier with the new charms than before. I love pink and the cerise adds an eye catching extra touch..............beautiful, I'd leave the arrangement just like it is in the first picture. Shows how different we all are as Imaan prefers without the cerise Murano but I love it. I'd buy another for your new bracelet
> 
> I totally get the nuts  I'm still struggling to put mine together, I can't put them away until I've got them all sensibly sorted but I'm getting there.
> 
> As for the extras, I'm not sure I'd add them as it's perfect as it is. I also have the pink dangly heart and haven't been able to find a place for it. I'm considering buying the 2 pink petite facets after seeing some gorgeous arrangements on here.
> 
> Our only promotion in the UK at the moment is a free travel jewellery box (Loads being sold off on Ebay!) for Valentines day. Does anyone know if we will get the free bracelet promotion in March?



Thank you for your feedback and your nice comments Mulberrygal, much appreciated! Looks like we're alike. I cannot put down the bracelet until I feel I have the perfet design. 

I agree with you, the two Her Majesty spacers are too much in the front. I prefer the cerise murano with the pavé spacers and the bigger charms.

It's funny, since I got the heart dangle, I haven't been able to find a space for it. As for the petite facet charms, I like them a lot. I was hesitating between the pink and the opalescent. In the end, I got the latter. But both are very pretty.

Happy desingning! And don't forget to share your creations!  I'm sure anything that you will come up with will be beautiful!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> It obviously depends on the size/shape of your charms and the number of spacers and dangles you have, as those tend to take up less space.
> 
> So on my 21 cm bracelet, I find I can fit comfortably 22 charms, including 5 muranos, 4 spacers and 2 dangles.
> 
> Maybe you could add a couple of spacers to your 20 cm bracelet to keep the charms from moving as much. Maybe you could show us and everyone here could help you. Although, in the end, it's really your comfort that matters.



I'm the opposite Emibella, I like to see gaps between the charms  I usually wear a 19cm but I've just moved 21 charms because I have too many onto my two tone 20cm but I don't like the look of it when worn and it's loose. 

I think maybe it's because I like to stack my bracelets. I like the look of a few bracelets with less charms. I especially like to see the oxidised effect come through. When I wear mine full it's usually on it's own. 

I've tried splitting them into two but not sure, maybe I'll just wear it like this with something plain. Options needed please????

I've actually taken charms off my gold bracelet as when full, I don't feel you can tell it's a  gold bracelet  I've been having a right shuffle. I much prefer my gold worn like this but I'll be putting the heart back on the other side to balance it. I've got a blue or pink murano that I alternate.


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm the opposite Emibella, I like to see gaps between the charms  I usually wear a 19cm but I've just moved 21 charms because I have too many onto my two tone 20cm but I don't like the look of it when worn and it's loose.
> 
> I think maybe it's because I like to stack my bracelets. I like the look of a few bracelets with less charms. I especially like to see the oxidised effect come through. When I wear mine full it's usually on it's own.
> 
> I've tried splitting them into two but not sure, maybe I'll just wear it like this with something plain. Options needed please????
> 
> I've actually taken charms off my gold bracelet as when full, I don't feel you can tell it's a  gold bracelet  I've been having a right shuffle. I much prefer my gold worn like this but I'll be putting the heart back on the other side to balance it. I've got a blue or pink murano that I alternate.



These are simply stunning, Mulberrygal!!!  Thanks for sharing. Both bracelets are beautiful, but I must admit my eyes still haven't recovered from seeing your gold one... lol

I like the look of a bracelet with only a few charms. That's why I have an Essence bracelet. But for the Moments bracelets, I prefer to wear them full. And I only wear one at a time.

I like both of your creations and would wear them as is. To me, they're perfect!

If ever you were looking for gold charms, I've had a look earlier today and Rue La La has quite a few at more then 50% off on sale right now. I love the gold charms but wouldn't dare go there at the moment, my wallet wouldn't survive it...


----------



## Imaan73

Emibella said:


> Thank you for your input Imaan! Initially, I was thinking of getting two cerise muranos to replace two on my existing design. Still not sure if the one works on my current bracelet. Maybe you're right, better to keep the cerise murano for the new Sparkling Heart bracelet I plan on getting. Or getting another one. Decisions, decisions...


Initially I was going to suggest you to buy another cerise murano.I like my bracelet to be symmetrical and balanced but everyone is different.If you want your cerise murano to stand out then it's fine in the middle.You should do whatever makes you happy and satisfied


----------



## Freak4Coach

Hi everyone! I haven't been into Pandora for very long but have already accumulated alot. They are so addicting.  There's one I want but it's discontinued. Of course, Ebay has quite a few but I'm afraid of getting a fake. Is there anything to look for that could confirm authenticity?


----------



## xoelle

@Emibella I have my more favored or older pieces spread throughout this thread and the Essence one, I think. I'll try to take an updated pic of my current favorite pieces when I can remember to. I love your pieces! The two tone clasp that you have and the new pave heart clasp are actually my newest bracelets.

@LizO... I only started in 2012. It actually all began when I got my first bracelet + charms as a joint gift from my children's dad and my dad. Sadly, it was my first Mothers Day as a mom without my own mom. Fortunately we were lucky enough for her to enjoy 2 consecutive Mothers Day holidays prior as a grandma to my first child. 

@HandbagDiva354Lol. tPF is the perfect and most dangerous outlet/enabler for me, with my jewelry and handbag collections. *blushes*

@alice87 I'm actually relieved I never found a Pokéball Foundabead! That would have been my gateway to Trollbeads. Other than my very first in-store visits years ago, I've only made sure to purchase Pandora for myself during promos. And I coach my family to go during promo times as well if they're thinking of gifting me anything for special occasions. Haha. 

@Mulberrygal @iVALANI What I've acquired over the years still definitely make me happy and smile. I don't regret anything I've ever received or bought for myself. I may not wear them as much lately as my everyday earrings or wedding ring set, but their sentiment is what I value the most anyway, and not their actual value.  They're like photo albums of my life and everyone and everything I love about it, but displayed as charms I guess. There are bigger and more important issues out there that give me the true meaning of paranoia.

@AngelaPandora I don't know if you're still collecting Mystic Florals, and at amazing prices too. But as Emibella mentioned, Rue La La has a Pandora sale going on again, and both versions are in stock at a great sales price!


----------



## guccilover21

My bracelet is coming along nicely. Sorry I must stop posting whenever I get gifted a new charm but I get so excited! Hubby is so good at fashion and knows what goes together. He said next charm will have to be two tone to continue with the colour scheme of gold and silver. I love ❤️ him.


----------



## Emibella

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been into Pandora for very long but have already accumulated alot. They are so addicting.  There's one I want but it's discontinued. Of course, Ebay has quite a few but I'm afraid of getting a fake. Is there anything to look for that could confirm authenticity?



The first and most notable marking is the three letter marking “ALE”. For sterling silver or two-tone charms, in addition to the 925 mark (sterling silver must contain at least 92.5% silver), beginning in June 2011 Pandora has added an “S” in addition to 925. So on newer charms, you will find the S925 mark. For 14k gold charms, you will find the 585 mark (which must contain at least 58.5% gold). And these markings are always engraved on the charms, as opposed to stamped.

As for Ebay sellers, you'll want to check the positive and negative feedback, but sadly, it's often not enough to tell if they're legit. And counterfeiters have become quite good at putting those marks on the charms. If a seller sells tons of the same charm, it's often a sign that they are fake. Also, do they advertise the charms as "authentic" or "Pandora style"? Is it a new charm or a pre-loved one? Is the price really too good to be true? I would also look for real high resolution pictures from multiple angles, as opposed to stock pictures. You can ask the seller to send you pictures of the charm you want if you have any doubts before buying. It will give you the occasion to look for the crispness of the markings, the craftsmanship and the detailing of the charm, the quality and colour of a murano bead and it's core, etc. And if they refuse, it's another telltale that they're probably not legit. If the seller advertises their product as "authentic" and it turns out they are fake, then you'll be protected by Paypal and the Ebay terms. But as many people here have experienced in the past, it's often a hassle to get a refund.

I myself never bought on Ebay, even if I was tempted a couple of times. Reading through the older Pandora threads on TPF, a couple of legit sellers on Ebay have been mentioned, but they don't seem to exist anymore. Maybe someone else here could guide you on that front.

Living in Canada, when I want a good deal on a charm, retired or not, I buy from Perlen or Rue La La has who holds Pandora sales every couple of months or so (they have one going on at the moment). Otherwise, I go into a Pandora store.

Hope this helps!  Out of curiosity, which charm are you looking for?


----------



## Emibella

Imaan73 said:


> Initially I was going to suggest you to buy another cerise murano.I like my bracelet to be symmetrical and balanced but everyone is different.If you want your cerise murano to stand out then it's fine in the middle.You should do whatever makes you happy and satisfied



I like my bracelet to be symmetrical and balanced as well, that's why I was hesitant with my currant design... I couldn't get the symmetry in the middle section. I will probably figure it out when I get the bracelet I covet, the new Sparkling Heart, and my order from Perlen. And I may have put in an order yesterday on Rue La La... I got the two-tone He Loves Me charm and the pink Love Me, Mother Of Pearl one - both retired. I will post new pictures when I receive everything.


----------



## Emibella

xoelle said:


> @Emibella I have my more favored or older pieces spread throughout this thread and the Essence one, I think. I'll try to take an updated pic of my current favorite pieces when I can remember to. I love your pieces! The two tone clasp that you have and the new pave heart clasp are actually my newest bracelets.



Thank you Xoelle for your nice comments! How do you like the new Sparkling Heart bracelet? Please, do post a picture of it when you have a moment, as well as one of your favourite creation.


----------



## Emibella

guccilover21 said:


> View attachment 3582380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bracelet is coming along nicely. Sorry I must stop posting whenever I get gifted a new charm but I get so excited! Hubby is so good at fashion and knows what goes together. He said next charm will have to be two tone to continue with the colour scheme of gold and silver. I love ❤️ him.



So pretty guccilover21!  And you are very lucky to have been gifted a new charm! Which one is it on your bracelet?


----------



## guccilover21

Emibella said:


> So pretty guccilover21!  And you are very lucky to have been gifted a new charm! Which one is it on your bracelet?



Thank you very much! It's the "you are so loved" heart. That's an early valentine's present.


----------



## Mulberrygal

guccilover21 said:


> View attachment 3582380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bracelet is coming along nicely. Sorry I must stop posting whenever I get gifted a new charm but I get so excited! Hubby is so good at fashion and knows what goes together. He said next charm will have to be two tone to continue with the colour scheme of gold and silver. I love ❤️ him.


I think it's a great shame there are so many fakes on EBay and they can't do more to stop it. One of the problems is the fakes look so authentic and most sellers say they are authentic. They all seem to be hallmarked now and it's so difficult to tell them apart.  
My son purchased me a gold charm for my Birthday from EBay that was used. It cost him a great deal of money and the seller assured him it was genuine and had positive feedback. I was concerned he may have been duped  and hated the thought he had spent so much money on something that wasn't genuine. Luckily I have a good relationship with my local branch and I took it in and we all studied it against a genuine one. The hole was a slightly different size, the shape was a little off and there were a few minor things that became more obviously as we looked. If you have nothing to compare with, or Pandora hadn't been so helpful, I'm sure we would never have been any the wiser.

My advise would be proceed with caution, if the price is too  good to be true it's a fake. Having said that a high price doesn't mean it's genuine, nor does a used charm as it may have been a fake bought on EBay in the first place. I would ask the seller where it had been purchased, do they have a receipt, can they gurantee it's 100% Authentic? If you say you have your jewellery cleaned at Pandora in their tumbler and it damages cheap plated copies  they quite often suddenly can't guarantee it's  genuine


----------



## HandbagDiva354

guccilover21 said:


> View attachment 3582380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bracelet is coming along nicely. Sorry I must stop posting whenever I get gifted a new charm but I get so excited! Hubby is so good at fashion and knows what goes together. He said next charm will have to be two tone to continue with the colour scheme of gold and silver. I love ❤️ him.


I have this bangle too and the "PANDORA" charm


----------



## guccilover21

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I have this bangle too and the "PANDORA" charm



Yay bracelet twins! Aren't they just beautiful?


----------



## Freak4Coach

Emibella said:


> The first and most notable marking is the three letter marking “ALE”. For sterling silver or two-tone charms, in addition to the 925 mark (sterling silver must contain at least 92.5% silver), beginning in June 2011 Pandora has added an “S” in addition to 925. So on newer charms, you will find the S925 mark. For 14k gold charms, you will find the 585 mark (which must contain at least 58.5% gold). And these markings are always engraved on the charms, as opposed to stamped.
> 
> As for Ebay sellers, you'll want to check the positive and negative feedback, but sadly, it's often not enough to tell if they're legit. And counterfeiters have become quite good at putting those marks on the charms. If a seller sells tons of the same charm, it's often a sign that they are fake. Also, do they advertise the charms as "authentic" or "Pandora style"? Is it a new charm or a pre-loved one? Is the price really too good to be true? I would also look for real high resolution pictures from multiple angles, as opposed to stock pictures. You can ask the seller to send you pictures of the charm you want if you have any doubts before buying. It will give you the occasion to look for the crispness of the markings, the craftsmanship and the detailing of the charm, the quality and colour of a murano bead and it's core, etc. And if they refuse, it's another telltale that they're probably not legit. If the seller advertises their product as "authentic" and it turns out they are fake, then you'll be protected by Paypal and the Ebay terms. But as many people here have experienced in the past, it's often a hassle to get a refund.
> 
> I myself never bought on Ebay, even if I was tempted a couple of times. Reading through the older Pandora threads on TPF, a couple of legit sellers on Ebay have been mentioned, but they don't seem to exist anymore. Maybe someone else here could guide you on that front.
> 
> Living in Canada, when I want a good deal on a charm, retired or not, I buy from Perlen or Rue La La has who holds Pandora sales every couple of months or so (they have one going on at the moment). Otherwise, I go into a Pandora store.
> 
> Hope this helps!  Out of curiosity, which charm are you looking for?



Thank so much for the great info! I'm afraid to buy from anyone but an authorized retailer as well. I'm looking for the Unicorn charm. One person on ebay has sold close to 40 of them. I figured that was too good to be true. I may have found one at a store so fingers crossed. I've learned my lesson not to wait too long if it's one I want. 

I have a few charms I need to put on but I'll try to post a pic when I have it all put together


----------



## Anna1

Freak4Coach said:


> Thank so much for the great info! I'm afraid to buy from anyone but an authorized retailer as well. I'm looking for the Unicorn charm. One person on ebay has sold close to 40 of them. I figured that was too good to be true. I may have found one at a store so fingers crossed. I've learned my lesson not to wait too long if it's one I want.
> 
> I have a few charms I need to put on but I'll try to post a pic when I have it all put together



The unicorn charm is available on rue la la right now


----------



## Mulberrygal

guccilover21 said:


> View attachment 3582380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bracelet is coming along nicely. Sorry I must stop posting whenever I get gifted a new charm but I get so excited! Hubby is so good at fashion and knows what goes together. He said next charm will have to be two tone to continue with the colour scheme of gold and silver. I love ❤️ him.



It's lovely to see your bracket's  journey.......,,,,,....keep posting, I love to see the pictures. What a lovely Hubby, your bracelets look gorgeous together. I love the clasps, very pretty and your new charm looks fabulous.

I wish now I hadn't purchased the barrel clasps but I can always add a bit more glitz with a pretty safety chain


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> These are simply stunning, Mulberrygal!!!  Thanks for sharing. Both bracelets are beautiful, but I must admit my eyes still haven't recovered from seeing your gold one... lol
> 
> I like the look of a bracelet with only a few charms. That's why I have an Essence bracelet. But for the Moments bracelets, I prefer to wear them full. And I only wear one at a time.
> 
> I like both of your creations and would wear them as is. To me, they're perfect!
> 
> If ever you were looking for gold charms, I've had a look earlier today and Rue La La has quite a few at more then 50% off on sale right now. I love the gold charms but wouldn't dare go there at the moment, my wallet wouldn't survive it...



Thank you Emibella for your lovely comments.  I will get some better pictures as they were hastily taken with my iPad in poor light. I've been taken pics as I go of anything I've come up with that I like . Looking back now I agree and have recreated the two- tone version more or less as it is here and am wearing it today 

I do still prefer to stack & mix up with other brackets and like you love my Essence bracelets but have kept them very simple............gold clasp with single gold charm & silver clasp with pearl charm. 

Thank you for the tip on Rue La La but I'm in the UK and unfortunately we definitely don't do as well on the bargains  They do now ship here but the duty, tax, shipping and handling charges would double the price  I've been caught out before


----------



## Freak4Coach

Anna1 said:


> The unicorn charm is available on rue la la right now



Oh shoot! The store already has it on the way  I didn't know Rue La La sold Pandora. I did see a few I want but I'm trying to resist...


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Speaking of eBay, I came across a listing for a gold bracelet filled with gold charms. Just out of curiosity, what would be the retail value for it?


----------



## Emibella

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Speaking of eBay, I came across a listing for a gold bracelet filled with gold charms. Just out of curiosity, what would be the retail value for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584964
> View attachment 3584965



I'd say roughly over 6,000$ Cdn. How much was it listed for?


----------



## mrskolar09

Love seeing all the pics, they're making me want to work on my bracelet more!   
I'm excited for the upcoming Disney release, Mora Pandora showed Donald and Daisy silver heads and a Tinkerbelle dress dangle that I've got my eye on.  I'd also like to get a couple from the Valentines release.  

I do have a question, could anyone recommend a bead that would make a good representation of a loved one that has passed?  I lost my mom in December and would like to add a bead to my bangle in her memory as she was always interested in my bracelet as I built it up. Thanks!


----------



## Emibella

mrskolar09 said:


> Love seeing all the pics, they're making me want to work on my bracelet more!
> I'm excited for the upcoming Disney release, Mora Pandora showed Donald and Daisy silver heads and a Tinkerbelle dress dangle that I've got my eye on.  I'd also like to get a couple from the Valentines release.
> 
> I do have a question, could anyone recommend a bead that would make a good representation of a loved one that has passed?  I lost my mom in December and would like to add a bead to my bangle in her memory as she was always interested in my bracelet as I built it up. Thanks!



I got the Divine Angel to represent mine...


----------



## Emibella

Yay! Just received my order from Perlen


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Emibella said:


> I'd say roughly over 6,000$ Cdn. How much was it listed for?


I'm surprised it's that low. I thought the bracelet alone was over $3000.

The listing was for $12,000 USD.


----------



## Emibella

Did a quick redesign  How do you guys like it? Should I replace the pink looking glass muranos by the white effervescents I took off?


----------



## Emibella

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I'm surprised it's that low. I thought the bracelet alone was over $3000.
> 
> The listing was for $12,000 USD.



The bracelet is listed right now on the Canadian Pandora estore from 1,725$ to 2,200$ CDN depending on the size. Since there are 20 charms on the bracelet, I roughly estimated the cost of each at 200$ and rounded it up to 6,000$. Although it's certainly a lowball estimate, because some of the gold charms cost way more than that and it does not take into account the sales taxes and the market value of any retired charms.

Did you do the math? 12,000$ USD still seems a bit high, but I may be off... Anyone want to add their two cents?


----------



## Emibella

Freak4Coach said:


> Oh shoot! The store already has it on the way  I didn't know Rue La La sold Pandora. I did see a few I want but I'm trying to resist...



They do! They have a sale I would say every two to three months. And they are an authorized retailer listed by Pandora, so no fakes!


----------



## Emibella

Rearranged the bracelet a bit. Which one do you prefer between the last one I posted and this one?


----------



## Imaan73

Emibella said:


> Rearranged the bracelet a bit. Which one do you prefer between the last one I posted and this one?


This bracelet looks very beautiful.The murano in the middle goes really well with other charms and muranos in this bracelet.I will definitely pick this one.


----------



## Emibella

Imaan73 said:


> This bracelet looks very beautiful.The murano in the middle goes really well with other charms and muranos in this bracelet.I will definitely pick this one.



Thank you Imaan for your sweet comments! This is how I prefer it too. And it's symmetrical again  On a side note, the cherry blossom muranos are sooo pretty and delicate IRL. Glad I was able to snatch a pair on Perlen.


----------



## Emibella

For some eye candy, you guys should check out the Pandora 2017 Spring/Mother Day/Summer previews on MoraPandora's blog :

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/01/26/pandora-spring-mothers-day-summer-2017-media-previews/


----------



## mrskolar09

I like the bright colors in the summer collection.  I don't know if they'd go with what I have, but they're very pretty.


----------



## Freak4Coach

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I'm surprised it's that low. I thought the bracelet alone was over $3000.
> 
> The listing was for $12,000 USD.


I was thinking around $8000-9000. The gold charms range between $200-600 and the bracelet range from $1400-1800 depending on length. She may have got the bracelet free. I know Pandora has run a special a few times where you can get the bracelet free with a $3000 purchase.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Emibella said:


> Yay! Just received my order from Perlen


These are beautiful!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Emibella said:


> For some eye candy, you guys should check out the Pandora 2017 Spring/Mother Day/Summer previews on MoraPandora's blog :
> 
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/01/26/pandora-spring-mothers-day-summer-2017-media-previews/


Ok I'm in trouble. I see at least 2 I need!


----------



## Emibella

Freak4Coach said:


> I was thinking around $8000-9000. The gold charms range between $200-600 and the bracelet range from $1400-1800 depending on length. She may have got the bracelet free. I know Pandora has run a special a few times where you can get the bracelet free with a $3000 purchase.



It adds up quickly!! 



Freak4Coach said:


> These are beautiful!



Thank you so much! 



Freak4Coach said:


> Ok I'm in trouble. I see at least 2 I need!



Which one do you like? I like the ones resembling the actual Blooming Dahlia from the Spring collection and the one with a grey pearl from the MD collection.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Emibella said:


> It adds up quickly!!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Which one do you like? I like the ones resembling the actual Blooming Dahlia from the Spring collection and the one with a grey pearl from the MD collection.



There are so many pretty ones coming out but I need all the orchid ones - including the earrings


----------



## Emibella

For a look at the Pandora Essence Spring 2017 Preview:

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/01/27/pandora-essence-spring-2017-preview/


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Freak4Coach said:


> I was thinking around $8000-9000. The gold charms range between $200-600 and the bracelet range from $1400-1800 depending on length. She may have got the bracelet free. I know Pandora has run a special a few times where you can get the bracelet free with a $3000 purchase.


Thanks for indulging me and figuring out the estimated value.


----------



## melvel

Does anyone know where I can still get the Happy Crab bead online?  I can no longer find it in local stores, and I want one.


----------



## Emibella

melvel said:


> Does anyone know where I can still get the Happy Crab bead online?  I can no longer find it in local stores, and I want one.



I checked online on Pandora and it's been retired.

I also checked and it's not on Perlen nor on the ongoing Rue La La sale.

Maybe some of the ladies here can recommend a few reliable ebay sellers?

If you live in Canada, it seems you can get it from Posh Jewelry:
http://www.poshjewelry.ca/pandora/pandora-charm-happy-crab/


----------



## Emibella

This may not be for the right thread, but I'm thinking about getting a Trollbeads bracelet, but I've never seen one IRL. I already have two Pandora snake chain ss and an Essence bracelet and I love them, but I find some Trollbeads charm to be really special. Like the Anemone Pendant and the Unique glass beads.

For those of you ladies who have both, which one do you prefer or reach for the most? Is it worth it to have both? How do they compare? Any useful tips/comments?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Emibella

melvel said:


> Does anyone know where I can still get the Happy Crab bead online?  I can no longer find it in local stores, and I want one.



Melvel, I stumbled upon the Happy Crab charm on Collectabead:

http://m.ebay.ca/itm/371811815997?_mwBanner=1


----------



## BigPurseSue

Emibella said:


> This may not be for the right thread, but I'm thinking about getting a Trollbeads bracelet, but I've never seen one IRL. I already have two Pandora snake chain ss and an Essence bracelet and I love them, but I find some Trollbeads charm to be really special. Like the Anemone Pendant and the Unique glass beads.
> 
> For those of you ladies who have both, which one do you prefer or reach for the most? Is it worth it to have both? How do they compare? Any useful tips/comments?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



I've heard that people with Pandora bracelets tend to keep the same beads on a bracelet while owners of Trollbeads are always switching beads around. I've found that to be the case. I have two Pandora bracelets. I never change the beads. I also have two Trollbeads bracelets, but I'm always switching the beads around. And I have more beads than can possibly fit on the bracelets.

I have two different lengths of Trollbeads bracelets. This is because I have several different locks and the locks are varying lengths. Also there's more variation in the size of Troll beads--some large, some small, some tiny--so I can use a longer chain to accommodate big beads.  

When buying Troll beads online sometimes it's hard to determine the size of the bead, there is variation, unlike Pandora in which the beads are standardized in size, so it's good to be flexible.

I wear a Trollbead bracelet or a Pandora nearly every day. Both brands get an equal amount of time on my wrist. Hard to say which I like better. Maybe the Pandora would win by a nose, but I do like them both a lot. I've been an enthusiast for a little over four years. I started with Pandora and after a few years tried a Troll bracelet after I bought a few glass beads from Etsy artists who claimed they would fit on Pandora but the holes turned out to be too small.  Since I liked the beads I thought what the heck, I'll try a Troll bracelet. I love all the varieties and possibilities that are available for Troll bracelets.


----------



## Emibella

BigPurseSue said:


> I've heard that people with Pandora bracelets tend to keep the same beads on a bracelet while owners of Trollbeads are always switching beads around. I've found that to be the case. I have two Pandora bracelets. I never change the beads. I also have two Trollbeads bracelets, but I'm always switching the beads around. And I have more beads than can possibly fit on the bracelets.
> 
> I have two different lengths of Trollbeads bracelets. This is because I have several different locks and the locks are varying lengths. Also there's more variation in the size of Troll beads--some large, some small, some tiny--so I can use a longer chain to accommodate big beads.
> 
> When buying Troll beads online sometimes it's hard to determine the size of the bead, there is variation, unlike Pandora in which the beads are standardized in size, so it's good to be flexible.
> 
> I wear a Trollbead bracelet or a Pandora nearly every day. Both brands get an equal amount of time on my wrist. Hard to say which I like better. Maybe the Pandora would win by a nose, but I do like them both a lot. I've been an enthusiast for a little over four years. I started with Pandora and after a few years tried a Troll bracelet after I bought a few glass beads from Etsy artists who claimed they would fit on Pandora but the holes turned out to be too small.  Since I liked the beads I thought what the heck, I'll try a Troll bracelet. I love all the varieties and possibilities that are available for Troll bracelets.



Wow, thank you Sue for these detailed explanations, much appreciated!! Makes me want to take the plunge and get a Troll bracelet 

If ever you feel like it and have moment, would share some of your Pandora and Troll collection? I would like to see your designs! And also be able to compare the two brands side by side.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> What about adding some pearl to your bracelet? These are two charms that I have and really love...
> 
> I also found a couple of pictures that could inspire you...



Thank you Emibella for your ideas and pictures. They've been inspirational and finally after days of obsessively rearranging my bracelet, I have come up with my own mono version.  I will still tinker a bit but I'm happy with the overall concept, I wanted something that wasn't balanced for a change. I'm still not 100% sure about a full bracelet but I will try wearing it on it's own without stacking.

I also managed to use most of my spare charms.  I had to purchase 4 new ones to finish but luckily 3 of them were half price in the sale,  ...............so well chuffed.

This is what I came up with, I would love to hear from everyone any fresh ideas? I did try pinky on the side and queen bee in the middle but I found when worn it all was much of a muchness.


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you Emibella for your ideas and pictures. They've been inspirational and finally after days of obsessively rearranging my bracelet, I have come up with my own mono version.  I will still tinker a bit but I'm happy with the overall concept, I wanted something that wasn't balanced for a change. I'm still not 100% sure about a full bracelet but I will try wearing it on it's own without stacking.
> 
> I also managed to use most of my spare charms.  I had to purchase 4 new ones to finish but luckily 3 of them were half price in the sale,  ...............so well chuffed.
> 
> This is what I came up with, I would love to hear from everyone any fresh ideas? I did try pinky on the side and queen bee in the middle but I found when worn it all was much of a muchness.



I was wondering where you were Mulberrygal... Now I know... designing your bracelet! 

I must say it's a gorgeous one at that! I like your black and white daisy clips. And the mystic flowers is one of my fave charm. I find your creation very well composed, with greats taste. Classic yet with a modern twist with the monochromatic look. And I really like the full look. Not too much at all. How do find wearing it like that so far?

Which charms did you end up getting?

You inspire me to create a black and white themed bracelet one day... 

And I'm glad you enjoyed my pictures. I always like to look at everyone's creations, so it's a nice compliment that you liked mine.


----------



## xoelle

@mrskolar09 that breaks my heart to hear. My mother passed away in December one year too. I am sorry for your loss. I have multiple charms to represent my mom on my "family" themed bracelet, just pieces that remind me of her. For example, orchids were her favorite flowers, so I have the orchid dangle as one. I heard a white one is coming out this year, so I can't wait to get that as well. The Divine Angel is a lovely suggestion. Maybe the Angelic Feathers charm if I could only recommend another one, or the Love & Guidance charm if you don't mind dangles? I started off with the Angelic Feathers charm, then branched off of that and got more charms to represent mine.


----------



## xoelle

@Emibella, my last 2 bracelets. I have so many full or almost full ones, I think I will keep these as is, with just the clips. I needed some simple Moments bracelets.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Emibella said:


> Wow, thank you Sue for these detailed explanations, much appreciated!! Makes me want to take the plunge and get a Troll bracelet
> 
> If ever you feel like it and have moment, would share some of your Pandora and Troll collection? I would like to see your designs! And also be able to compare the two brands side by side.



Here's one of my fav combos that includes Pandora and Trollbead glass, with silver beads from Redbalifrog, and some Etsy artist glass on a Trollbead bracelet with a Trollbead lock.

If you head to the forum beadthrilled.com you'll find lots and lots of photos of bracelets built from many different brands of beads.


----------



## Emibella

xoelle said:


> @Emibella, my last 2 bracelets. I have so many full or almost full ones, I think I will keep these as is, with just the clips. I needed some simple Moments bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589606



They're both pretty! I like your two tone heart clips. And is that the new Sparkling Heart bracelet?

But for me it would be too tempting to fill them  Although, if you already have many bracelets, then I can see the appeal of having some simple ones... Not there yet though... How many full bracelets do you have, if I may ask (and maybe see )?


----------



## Emibella

BigPurseSue said:


> Here's one of my fav combos that includes Pandora and Trollbead glass, with silver beads from Redbalifrog, and some Etsy artist glass on a Trollbead bracelet with a Trollbead lock.
> 
> If you head to the forum beadthrilled.com you'll find lots and lots of photos of bracelets built from many different brands of beads.
> 
> View attachment 3589640



This is a lovely bracelet! It doesn't help my temptation to jump on the Troll bandwagon  And thanks for the link, I'll go check it out for sure!


----------



## LaAgradecida

BigPurseSue said:


> Here's one of my fav combos that includes Pandora and Trollbead glass, with silver beads from Redbalifrog, and some Etsy artist glass on a Trollbead bracelet with a Trollbead lock.
> 
> If you head to the forum beadthrilled.com you'll find lots and lots of photos of bracelets built from many different brands of beads.
> 
> View attachment 3589640



GORGEOUS!!!!![emoji307][emoji8]


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I haven't worn my Pandora bracelet for a couple of years. But I started to wear it again, and feeling myself falling back in love with the brand again. So here is my mostly retired two-tone bracelet.
I think I may start a bangle with 3 or 4 of the new enamel charms.


----------



## Emibella

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I haven't worn my Pandora bracelet for a couple of years. But I started to wear it again, and feeling myself falling back in love with the brand again. So here is my mostly retired two-tone bracelet.
> I think I may start a bangle with 3 or 4 of the new enamel charms.
> View attachment 3589742



Wow, it's lovely! You have some pretty gorgeous charms on there. You should definitely wear your bracelet again 

I have a couple of enamel charms on mine  (the Blooming Dahlia clips) and an other (the soft pink Poetic Blooms with cz pendant) waiting to find it's place on a new bracelet and I love them. Please share your new bangle with us when you get it


----------



## Freak4Coach

Ok, so this is embarrassing... I got my bracelet out to work on it today and discovered I already have the unicorn charm   I need a list before I buy any more I guess...


----------



## Mulberrygal

xoelle said:


> @Emibella, my last 2 bracelets. I have so many full or almost full ones, I think I will keep these as is, with just the clips. I needed some simple Moments bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589606


They look lovely


----------



## Emibella

Freak4Coach said:


> Ok, so this is embarrassing... I got my bracelet out to work on it today and discovered I already have the unicorn charm   I need a list before I buy any more I guess...



That's so funny!  Can you exchange it?


----------



## justeen

Has anyone tried to put clip safety chains on the threaded sections in the middle?


----------



## Mulberrygal

They 


justeen said:


> Has anyone tried to put clip safety chains on the threaded sections in the middle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590308


They will only clip onto the smooth section of the bracelet


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> I was wondering where you were Mulberrygal... Now I know... designing your bracelet!
> 
> I must say it's a gorgeous one at that! I like your black and white daisy clips. And the mystic flowers is one of my fave charm. I find your creation very well composed, with greats taste. Classic yet with a modern twist with the monochromatic look. And I really like the full look. Not too much at all. How do find wearing it like that so far?
> 
> Which charms did you end up getting?
> 
> You inspire me to create a black and white themed bracelet one day...
> 
> And I'm glad you enjoyed my pictures. I always like to look at everyone's creations, so it's a nice compliment that you liked mine.



Oh so true, there's been no time for chatting, I only finished it yesterday! I wore it for the first time today, I'm still feeling a full bracelet looks a little bulky and I love to stack  I added my essence bracelet with a single pearl in the end, just had too  I will have to try it out with some other bracelets but I wouldn't want to wear it with more than one.

I also work in an office and it's not that comfy on the desk..............I will have to get a specially designed mouse mat

I purchased the two black & white flower charms which I absolutely love, one mystic flowers and the black flower clip.Glad I managed to catch the end of the sale with 3 at half price. 

They were my first sale purchases.................Our winter sale in the UK has been very disappointing, hardly any charms 

I may remove the two charms if I want a change and free it up a bit. They fit in well though with the flower/blossom theme. Queen Bee must stay, love it on here, she's found a home, the pink butterflies must stay too, I really like just a touch of pink to it.


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh so true, there's been no time for chatting, I only finished it yesterday! I wore it for the first time today, I'm still feeling a full bracelet looks a little bulky and I love to stack  I added my essence bracelet with a single pearl in the end, just had too  I will have to try it out with some other bracelets but I wouldn't want to wear it with more than one.
> 
> I also work in an office and it's not that comfy on the desk..............I will have to get a specially designed mouse mat
> 
> I purchased the two black & white flower charms which I absolutely love, one mystic flowers and the black flower clip.Glad I managed to catch the end of the sale with 3 at half price.
> 
> They were my first sale purchases.................Our winter sale in the UK has been very disappointing, hardly any charms
> 
> I may remove the two charms if I want a change and free it up a bit. They fit in well though with the flower/blossom theme. Queen Bee must stay, love it on here, she's found a home, the pink butterflies must stay too, I really like just a touch of pink to it.



The charms you got are very pretty! You're lucky to have got them on sale. There is none right now here in canada at the moment.  I'm sure the full bracelet doesn't look bulky on you. I think this calls for an action shot! 

As for comfort, it obviously depends on how you feel. I work at an office too, so at the beginning, I used to flip my bracelet to find a more comfy position when taking notes or typing on the keyboard. But just got use to it over time and I don't even notice anymore...

On a side note, I went to my Pandora store today. I wanted to change my oval lights and the radiant splendor for a different look, with a little less cz. But didn't find anything I really liked and they didn't have the charming owls in stock. It's getting harder and harder to find charms without lots of cz or nice two tones that are not heart shaped.

Anyway, after seeing your bracelet, you inspired me to try on the mystic floral clip and couldn't take them off.  So I left with two new clips and no charms... Here is a picture of how they look. But now I find I want to redesign the whole bracelet. It seems there's no end to this Pandora hobby/addiction...  But very happy with my new finds!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Emibella said:


> That's so funny!  Can you exchange it?



Luckily I haven't picked it up yet. I haven't heard from the store so it's not even on the way as far as I know. I'll just have to cancel it if it comes.


----------



## Emibella

Freak4Coach said:


> Luckily I haven't picked it up yet. I haven't heard from the store so it's not even on the way as far as I know. I'll just have to cancel it if it comes.



I thought you already received it. I use the Pandora app to keep track of my charms. It's also convenient when you're in store and want to see if something you want will match or not of if it's too similar.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Emibella said:


> I thought you already received it. I use the Pandora app to keep track of my charms. It's also convenient when you're in store and want to see if something you want will match or not of if it's too similar.



It's still in transit from another store but I haven't heard anything. I'm hoping it doesn't show up since I don't want it now. I didn't know they had an app. Thanks for the tip! I'll check it out.


----------



## Emibella

More eye candy, as we can have a better look at the Spring release! There's lot of cz... but some pretty charms too. I especially like the lucky day dangle and the classic two tone heart clip.  What do you guys think?

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/02/02/pandora-spring-2017-collection-preview/

http://www.morapandorablog.com/tag/pandora-spring-2017-collection/


----------



## xoelle

Emibella said:


> More eye candy, as we can have a better look at the Spring release! There's lot of cz... but some pretty charms too. I especially like the lucky day dangle and the classic two tone heart clip.  What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/02/02/pandora-spring-2017-collection-preview/
> 
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/tag/pandora-spring-2017-collection/


I'm trying to resist getting the Poetic Blooms bracelet coming out. I know shouldn't feel obligated to buy every different clasp style Pandora comes out with. Lol. I did skip out on the Starry Sky clasp bracelet because it reminded me too much of the Disney Mickey clasp bracelet I already had. I never realized I had it in me to disable myself and not get something.

I'm actually waiting for the next promo so I can stock up on a few Beauty and the Beast charms for the new Shimmering Rose bangle coming out. I actually don't care for the look of the bangle, but the Disney freak in me is telling me I NEED this.

I'll try to take some pics of my other bracelets, but the lighting already sucks by the time I come home from work.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> The charms you got are very pretty! You're lucky to have got them on sale. There is none right now here in canada at the moment.  I'm sure the full bracelet doesn't look bulky on you. I think this calls for an action shot!
> 
> As for comfort, it obviously depends on how you feel. I work at an office too, so at the beginning, I used to flip my bracelet to find a more comfy position when taking notes or typing on the keyboard. But just got use to it over time and I don't even notice anymore...
> 
> On a side note, I went to my Pandora store today. I wanted to change my oval lights and the radiant splendor for a different look, with a little less cz. But didn't find anything I really liked and they didn't have the charming owls in stock. It's getting harder and harder to find charms without lots of cz or nice two tones that are not heart shaped.
> 
> Anyway, after seeing your bracelet, you inspired me to try on the mystic floral clip and couldn't take them off.  So I left with two new clips and no charms... Here is a picture of how they look. But now I find I want to redesign the whole bracelet. It seems there's no end to this Pandora hobby/addiction...  But very happy with my new finds!



This looks absolutely gorgeous, the floral clips look brilliant the way you have arranged.  I really love the oval lights charms, its one of my favorite charms, don't think I'd ever take them off  I love the colour they bring, I have pink, blue & purple  the purple is my favourite.

I will see what I can do with an action photo, a full bracelet does create a very different look when worn and I still prefer a little space between charms to allow the charms to move about. I always admire Ivalani's  creations they look stunning.

There seems to be just one stockist left with a few decent sale charms. It was pure luck they happened to have a few black themed charms  I do love a bargain..................you usually do far better than UK on offers though. Our promotion at the moment is a free small Valentines Heart jewellery box with a £125 spend. It's a very poor design, the zip gets stuck in the heart indentation  Pandora would do better to offer a free charm as the jewellery boxes just end up on EBay!


----------



## guccilover21

DH had bought me another charm. He said he saw it and it looked great. I've re-organised the charms and can't stop staring at my hand eye candy!!

Mulberrygal, I totally agree the promotions in the U.K. have sucked especially for the past few years. I noticed the jewellery box sells for £10 on authorised pandora websites like johngreed jewellery. Seems like such a rip off when you think you're only getting something worth a tenner


----------



## Mulberrygal

guccilover21 said:


> DH had bought me another charm. He said he saw it and it looked great. I've re-organised the charms and can't stop staring at my hand eye candy!!
> 
> Mulberrygal, I totally agree the promotions in the U.K. have sucked especially for the past few years. I noticed the jewellery box sells for £10 on authorised pandora websites like johngreed jewellery. Seems like such a rip off when you think you're only getting something worth a tenner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594754



Looks very pretty Guccilover 
I had no idea John Greed were selling the jewellery boxes   I bet they had too many and couldn't get rid of them. 
£125 is a lot to spend for a gift that's worth a tenner. It's also the same gift as Valentines last year but a different colour. They'll then do another square one for Mother's Day...........how many travel jewellery boxes does a girl need?
 Obviously every one that's bidding £25+ on EBay didn't realise what they were selling for, there's loads on there. I sent mine back


----------



## Freak4Coach

Ok so I was able to take some pics today so here's mine. The non-charms/bracelets first


----------



## Freak4Coach

I love these. So dainty. I just got the charm for the lilac one....


----------



## Freak4Coach

Double twist leather bracelets. I think I would have one in every color if I could. The one on the left is gray and purple on the right. Colors don't always come out right in my house. I usually take pics outside but the weather is really bad right now. Anyone have any ideas what to do when you get multiples of the same charm as gifts? It's like as soon as people find out you "collect" that's all the give you lol


----------



## Freak4Coach

Last pic... I just filled this one up. And yes, I love the blingy ones 
 Not sure what to do. I bought the clips in the box to clip one on each side near the clasp to keep the charms from falling off the open end but they don't fit unless I remove a couple charms. I've looked at the double ended chains but I'm afraid I'll catch it on stuff. Anyone have that problem?


----------



## Mulberrygal

I l


Emibella said:


> More eye candy, as we can have a better look at the Spring release! There's lot of cz... but some pretty charms too. I especially like the lucky day dangle and the classic two tone heart clip.  What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/02/02/pandora-spring-2017-collection-preview/
> 
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/tag/pandora-spring-2017-collection/



I'm only tempted by the poetic blooms bracelet, the clasp does looks lovely. I've several bracelets and as you know I prefer not to wear them full. If you wear them this way, I think a pretty clasp looks better. I feel I'm getting fed up with the barrel clasp although it looks great on a full bracelet with a safety chain. 

I guess it's a matter of preference. What's everyone else's opinions of the barrel clasp?


----------



## Emibella

guccilover21 said:


> DH had bought me another charm. He said he saw it and it looked great. I've re-organised the charms and can't stop staring at my hand eye candy!!
> 
> Mulberrygal, I totally agree the promotions in the U.K. have sucked especially for the past few years. I noticed the jewellery box sells for £10 on authorised pandora websites like johngreed jewellery. Seems like such a rip off when you think you're only getting something worth a tenner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594754



Very pretty! Are you planning on adding clips?


----------



## Emibella

Freak4Coach said:


> Ok so I was able to take some pics today so here's mine. The non-charms/bracelets first
> View attachment 3595399





Freak4Coach said:


> I love these. So dainty. I just got the charm for the lilac one....
> View attachment 3595400





Freak4Coach said:


> Double twist leather bracelets. I think I would have one in every color if I could. The one on the left is gray and purple on the right. Colors don't always come out right in my house. I usually take pics outside but the weather is really bad right now. Anyone have any ideas what to do when you get multiples of the same charm as gifts? It's like as soon as people find out you "collect" that's all the give you lol
> View attachment 3595403





Freak4Coach said:


> Last pic... I just filled this one up. And yes, I love the blingy ones
> Not sure what to do. I bought the clips in the box to clip one on each side near the clasp to keep the charms from falling off the open end but they don't fit unless I remove a couple charms. I've looked at the double ended chains but I'm afraid I'll catch it on stuff. Anyone have that problem?
> 
> View attachment 3595408



You have an amazing collection! Thank you for sharing it with us 

Your double leather bracelets are so pretty! I don't have any myself, but your tempting me to get one this summer... And the earrings look so nice.

And your full bracelet is dazzling! It has a fun and a chic unique vibe! If I were you, I would add a safety chain to it that would complete the look. I've never had any problem with mine.


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> This looks absolutely gorgeous, the floral clips look brilliant the way you have arranged.  I really love the oval lights charms, its one of my favorite charms, don't think I'd ever take them off  I love the colour they bring, I have pink, blue & purple  the purple is my favourite.
> 
> I will see what I can do with an action photo, a full bracelet does create a very different look when worn and I still prefer a little space between charms to allow the charms to move about. I always admire Ivalani's  creations they look stunning.
> 
> There seems to be just one stockist left with a few decent sale charms. It was pure luck they happened to have a few black themed charms  I do love a bargain..................you usually do far better than UK on offers though. Our promotion at the moment is a free small Valentines Heart jewellery box with a £125 spend. It's a very poor design, the zip gets stuck in the heart indentation  Pandora would do better to offer a free charm as the jewellery boxes just end up on EBay!



Thank you Mulberrygal! And I've decided to keep the oval lights on my bracelet for now...


----------



## Emibella

I am officially on a Pandora ban for now. At least until the release of the Spring collection and the free bracelet promo... 

Since I got the new black floral clips, I decided to rearrange my bracelet a bit and got a few new charms: two black fascinating muranos, the I love my pets silver enamel and the retired two tone black hearts. For now, I've put a pink looking glass murano in the middle but I'm thinking of putting the cherry blossom one or a white fascinating murano in its place. What do you guys think?


----------



## Emibella

About the two tone black hearts charm, it was originally released as the LE 2011 Black Friday charm. But as you can see, mine does not have the "2011" on the gold heart. Made me wonder if it's authentic... But I bought it at a Pandora store from their retired charms tray and it has all the right markings on the side... Has someone seen this charm like that before?


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> I l
> 
> 
> I'm only tempted by the poetic blooms bracelet, the clasp does looks lovely. I've several bracelets and as you know I prefer not to wear them full. If you wear them this way, I think a pretty clasp looks better. I feel I'm getting fed up with the barrel clasp although it looks great on a full bracelet with a safety chain.
> 
> I guess it's a matter of preference. What's everyone else's opinions of the barrel clasp?



My first bracelet has the original barrel clasp but I must say that with all the different clasps Pandora released over the years, I'm less drawn to the barrel one. I'm wearing the Signature two tone at the moment and would like to get the new Sparkling hearts during the free bracelet promo.

And the new flower clasp they will release with their Spring collection is very pretty! Like you said Mulberrygal, worn with only a few charms, as you prefer, it would really stand out.


----------



## Emibella

xoelle said:


> I'm trying to resist getting the Poetic Blooms bracelet coming out. I know shouldn't feel obligated to buy every different clasp style Pandora comes out with. Lol. I did skip out on the Starry Sky clasp bracelet because it reminded me too much of the Disney Mickey clasp bracelet I already had. I never realized I had it in me to disable myself and not get something.
> 
> I'm actually waiting for the next promo so I can stock up on a few Beauty and the Beast charms for the new Shimmering Rose bangle coming out. I actually don't care for the look of the bangle, but the Disney freak in me is telling me I NEED this.
> 
> I'll try to take some pics of my other bracelets, but the lighting already sucks by the time I come home from work.



I don't have any of the Disney charms although I was looking at them in the store yesterday and found them so pretty...

Would love to see your collection, xoelle! Especially if you have a Disney themed bracelet. Please do share your creations with us when you can.


----------



## guccilover21

Emibella said:


> Very pretty! Are you planning on adding clips?



Yes I really want the two tone "love" clip. It's so beautiful but £65! I wanted to find it on eBay but worry about getting a fake.


----------



## Emibella

guccilover21 said:


> Yes I really want the two tone "love" clip. It's so beautiful but £65! I wanted to find it on eBay but worry about getting a fake.



It is a nice clip. It was available on Perlen for £46 but now I see it's sold out. I recommend checking their site frequently as they have new stock regularly and they only sell authentic product. I've bought from them a few times and had great customer experience (and I have no affiliation to them whatsoever).

I also like the new classic heart clip from the upcoming Spring collection (I attached a pic from MoraPandora's blog).

Have you thought about getting silver or enamel clips as they are more affordable or you're set on a full two tone look?

Keep us posted on the progression of your beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Maxt

I was trying to stop buying pandora... But it's so addictive. 
This is what i got on sales:








	

		
			
		

		
	
  x3




	

		
			
		

		
	
 -this wasn't on sale but it's adorable.

I don't like Pandora's new concept of charms. It is supposed to be silver. And not thin silver frame aronud cubic zirconia/enamel. 
The materials are getting cheaper and of lower quality in my opinion.


----------



## Emibella

Maxt said:


> I was trying to stop buying pandora... But it's so addictive.
> This is what i got on sales:
> View attachment 3595914
> 
> View attachment 3595915
> View attachment 3595916
> 
> View attachment 3595917
> View attachment 3595918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x3
> View attachment 3595919
> View attachment 3595920
> View attachment 3595921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -this wasn't on sale but it's adorable.
> 
> I don't like Pandora's new concept of charms. It is supposed to be silver. And not thin silver frame aronud cubic zirconia/enamel.
> The materials are getting cheaper and of lower quality in my opinion.



You got some nice goodies there, Maxt! I especially like the first one in your pics. May I ask which one is it and where you bought it? Also, I hope you'll share your bracelet with your new acquisitions! 

I get what you're saying about Pandora having changed their style/design over the years. They did have added a lot of cz and pavé to many charms - which sometimes can look a bit on the cheap side - but many still look nice and can add a little sparkle. IMO, we can still find pretty charms with great details made from good quality material. And I like touches of enamel, it can bring colour and interesting details and texture. And I noticed the enamel craftsmanship has been getting better and better lately with more variety.

At the same time, I also like to find retired charms that have more of the "old" Pandora feel to them. In short, I like the mix of old and new.


----------



## Maxt

@Emibella thank you, here's a pic taken right after purchase, i'll have to make time for nice photos 
I got it in my local Pandora concept store, in my country we don't have online shop yet. 




The pink leather bracelet is plan, i will wear it on its own. Heart dangle is for necklace, and with rest of charms i will fill my three bracelets.

I have to be honest, before i wanted like 80% of collection, there were more two toned charms, oxidised ones... But you are right about enamel craftsmanship getting better.

I'm sorry, i might still be under enamel/zirconia flashing impression from new collection preview


----------



## Emibella

Maxt said:


> @Emibella thank you, here's a pic taken right after purchase, i'll have to make time for nice photos
> I got it in my local Pandora concept store, in my country we don't have online shop yet.
> 
> View attachment 3596064
> 
> 
> The pink leather bracelet is plan, i will wear it on its own. Heart dangle is for necklace, and with rest of charms i will fill my three bracelets.
> 
> I have to be honest, before i wanted like 80% of collection, there were more two toned charms, oxidised ones... But you are right about enamel craftsmanship getting better.
> 
> I'm sorry, i might still be under enamel/zirconia flashing impression from new collection preview



This ring is a true beauty! It suits you well.

You're right about the oxidized charms though, they don't make them like they used to. Also, I find that almost all the two tones are heart shaped. Why??  I wish they would come up with more designs.

And I get the cz flashing impression... I have that when I'm in a Pandora store.


----------



## xoelle

Emibella said:


> Would love to see your collection, xoelle! Especially if you have a Disney themed bracelet. Please do share your creations with us when you can.





Sorry about the bad quality. Evening is the only time I have peace and quiet from my kids. I tried 3x to take my Disney bracelets and failed. Lol. I've done a few RunDisney events, Tinker Bell included, so that explains those. 2015 wasn't just Disneyland's 60th anniversary, but a special year for my family as well, so that's why those are there. And your obligatory Mickey and Minnie themed bracelet. My first princess one will be after my favorite Disney princess, Belle. 



This is how I style my bangles. I move them all the way against the clasp, then secure them with a silicone stopper underneath its matching clip.



That's what I'd like to do with the Beauty and the Beast bangle that's coming out (photo credit: Mora Pandora's blog). I'm planning to get the enamel rose, dress, and Mrs Potts & Chip charms just like in the photo.


----------



## xoelle

Emibella said:


> You're right about the oxidized charms though, they don't make them like they used to. Also, I find that almost all the two tones are heart shaped. Why??  I wish they would come up with more designs.


Same with the two tones. They don't make them like how they used to either. You're right on that they're all usually heart-shaped now, or button style. 

P.S.
My two predominately TT bracelets will be my next project to share with you. I need to have better/ideal lighting for that. 

P.P.S.
I guess I did have better pics of my Disney bracelets hidden somewhere in my Camera Roll after all. I think I took them to text my friend awhile ago.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> I am officially on a Pandora ban for now. At least until the release of the Spring collection and the free bracelet promo...
> 
> Since I got the new black floral clips, I decided to rearrange my bracelet a bit and got a few new charms: two black fascinating muranos, the I love my pets silver enamel and the retired two tone black hearts. For now, I've put a pink looking glass murano in the middle but I'm thinking of putting the cherry blossom one or a white fascinating murano in its place. What do you guys think?


It looks great with the black fascinating Muranos, I can see why you're on a ban are these the new ones? They've been retired in the UK for awhile.
I think the white field of daisies charm would look lovely in the centre, the yellow goes so well with two tone charms, it seems to pick up the gold beautifully.

What have you done with the charms you have taken off, have you arranged them on another bracelet?

I'm trying to finish up my blue bracelet now  when I first started I had quite a bit of sky blue but just not feeling the love. I'm trying to make the sky more subtle and dominate with midnight which I much prefer......?.?.another work on progress. I also have some travel charms that just sit in my drawer and I'd really love to find a place for


----------



## Mulberrygal

With so much talk of promotions coming up does anyone know if we can expect to see any in the UK?

I never see any mention of UK promotions on Mora Pandora but notice Australia get there free Pandora Valentines gift for about £75 spend. Lol where are our tempting offers, perhaps it's just as well. I can only remember us getting a free bracelet offer last year which was limited to the Essence.


----------



## Emibella

xoelle said:


> View attachment 3596475
> 
> Sorry about the bad quality. Evening is the only time I have peace and quiet from my kids. I tried 3x to take my Disney bracelets and failed. Lol. I've done a few RunDisney events, Tinker Bell included, so that explains those. 2015 wasn't just Disneyland's 60th anniversary, but a special year for my family as well, so that's why those are there. And your obligatory Mickey and Minnie themed bracelet. My first princess one will be after my favorite Disney princess, Belle.
> 
> View attachment 3596474
> 
> This is how I style my bangles. I move them all the way against the clasp, then secure them with a silicone stopper underneath its matching clip.
> 
> View attachment 3596470
> 
> That's what I'd like to do with the Beauty and the Beast bangle that's coming out (photo credit: Mora Pandora's blog). I'm planning to get the enamel rose, dress, and Mrs Potts & Chip charms just like in the photo.



Beautiful! You bracelets are so playful and well designed! And they seem to be be very meaningful to you. I especially like the Minnie & Mickey safety chain 

And you also have the retired rock star clips that I always found so unique.

Cannot wait to see your two tone bracelet. Thank you for sharing these with us!

And keep us posted on your new bangle with the Beauty and the Beast theme.


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> It looks great with the black fascinating Muranos, I can see why you're on a ban are these the new ones? They've been retired in the UK for awhile.
> I think the white field of daisies charm would look lovely in the centre, the yellow goes so well with two tone charms, it seems to pick up the gold beautifully.
> 
> What have you done with the charms you have taken off, have you arranged them on another bracelet?
> 
> I'm trying to finish up my blue bracelet now  when I first started I had quite a bit of sky blue but just not feeling the love. I'm trying to make the sky more subtle and dominate with midnight which I much prefer......?.?.another work on progress. I also have some travel charms that just sit in my drawer and I'd really love to find a place for



Thank you Mulberrygal! Yes, most of the white and black charms are new, including the black fascinating muranos, hence my Pandora ban. I didn't know the black fascinating muranos were retired in the UK.

I haven't rearranged my remaining charms on an other bracelet. For now, I mostly play with one bracelet on which and change the coloured charms. But it will be my project with the Spring release and the new bracelet I would like. 

As for your blue bracelet, maybe you could design it by including your travel charms and mix in some deeper blue ones. Cannot wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## oranGetRee

Just joined the pandora family today.


----------



## guccilover21

oranGetRee said:


> Just joined the pandora family today.
> 
> View attachment 3601196



Wow what a beautiful set I love it! What is the gold one in the middle?


----------



## Emibella

oranGetRee said:


> Just joined the pandora family today.
> 
> View attachment 3601196



Welcome oranGetRee!! Your bracelet looks very good so far, congrats! 

What's on your wishlist for your next purchase? Are you planning on getting clips? Also, do you have a particular theme in mind for your design or will you go based solely on what catches your eye/heart at the moment?


----------



## oranGetRee

guccilover21 said:


> Wow what a beautiful set I love it! What is the gold one in the middle?



Hi Guccilover21, it is Item No. 781370CZ.
Link below- 
http://m.pandora.net/en-sg/products/charms/781370cz


----------



## oranGetRee

Emibella said:


> Welcome oranGetRee!! Your bracelet looks very good so far, congrats!
> 
> What's on your wishlist for your next purchase? Are you planning on getting clips? Also, do you have a particular theme in mind for your design or will you go based solely on what catches your eye/heart at the moment?



Thanks Emibella! I'd only add when there is something that catches my eye and goes well with the rest of the beads that I already have. Hubby just got me 2 more rose gold charms today. *happy*


----------



## Emibella

oranGetRee said:


> Thanks Emibella! I'd only add when there is something that catches my eye and goes well with the rest of the beads that I already have. Hubby just got me 2 more rose gold charms today. *happy*



That's very nice of him... Please share with us!


----------



## xoelle

Emibella said:


> Cannot wait to see your two tone bracelet. Thank you for sharing these with us!
> 
> And keep us posted on your new bangle with the Beauty and the Beast theme.


My TT revolving around my kids, and a mostly TT revolving around my husband. I definitely miss the older style of TT's!  I don't really add color to my predominantly TT bracelets, if you couldn't tell already. Also, I thought you might like a couple of the older charms on my oxidized one, so I took a pic of that too. And my baby, my "Christ" heart dangle (not in its original Christ box). I still have no idea where to put her.


----------



## Emibella

xoelle said:


> My TT revolving around my kids, and a mostly TT revolving around my husband. I definitely miss the older style of TT's!  I don't really add color to my predominantly TT bracelets, if you couldn't tell already. Also, I thought you might like a couple of the older charms on my oxidized one, so I took a pic of that too. And my baby, my "Christ" heart dangle (not in its original Christ box). I still have no idea where to put her.
> 
> View attachment 3603043
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603046



Wow... these are gorgeous bracelets!! Your collection is simply amazing 

And you knew I would especially like your retired/older style two tone and oxidized charms... Thank you for sharing these beauties with us


----------



## Emibella

@xoelle
Since you like the Disney charms, here are the Spring 2017 Park exclusives:

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/02/12/pandora-disney-parks-spring-2017-sneak-peek/

Not planning to go to Disney anytime soon, but if I would, I would get the Dumbo dangle, it was one of my favourite Walt Disney story as a child.


----------



## mrs moulds

Waiting on my bangle from the hubbs[emoji173]️


----------



## xoelle

Emibella said:


> @xoelle
> Since you like the Disney charms, here are the Spring 2017 Park exclusives:
> 
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/02/12/pandora-disney-parks-spring-2017-sneak-peek/
> 
> Not planning to go to Disney anytime soon, but if I would, I would get the Dumbo dangle, it was one of my favourite Walt Disney story as a child.


Ohh man. I'm in trouble. From the parks exclusives, I really love Dumbo! I think he might look okay on my blue-themed Disney bracelet. I kind of want the Disney carousel, as generic as it looks, especially because I have the regular Pandora version too. I'd only want it because the Disney collection doesn't have much TT's at all.


----------



## iVALANI

To avoid quoting lots of messages, I'll just say that I love everyone's creations and everyone's new goodies. Keep posting pics, they're a wonderful source of inspiration. 

Someone asked about Trollbeads, I have a TB bracelet but I don't wear it that much, a) because it's snug (should have bought a bigger size) and b) because I don't have a safety chain for it. I really should put a safety chain at the top of my Trollbeads wish list. I like TB as a brand, their charms are edgier, more my style and there is much much MUCH more silver than with Pandora which has lately been dripping in cz. However, TB are not available in my country, I have to either buy the beads when I travel abroad or order them directly from the TB website and so my addiction is mainly focused on Pandora. Since I love muranos, let me just say that I think the TB ones (and those by Elf beads too) are light years ahead of Pandora's. There are artists on Etsy whose glass jewelry is better than Pandora's.

I am always on a quest for old charms and old muranos and I managed to get my hands on some pretty oldies last week. Here they are, five new muranos. I'll post the pic of an animal print bracelet as soon as I figure out how to style it.


----------



## Emibella

iVALANI said:


> To avoid quoting lots of messages, I'll just say that I love everyone's creations and everyone's new goodies. Keep posting pics, they're a wonderful source of inspiration.
> 
> Someone asked about Trollbeads, I have a TB bracelet but I don't wear it that much, a) because it's snug (should have bought a bigger size) and b) because I don't have a safety chain for it. I really should put a safety chain at the top of my Trollbeads wish list. I like TB as a brand, their charms are edgier, more my style and there is much much MUCH more silver than with Pandora which has lately been dripping in cz. However, TB are not available in my country, I have to either buy the beads when I travel abroad or order them directly from the TB website and so my addiction is mainly focused on Pandora. Since I love muranos, let me just say that I think the TB ones (and those by Elf beads too) are light years ahead of Pandora's. There are artists on Etsy whose glass jewelry is better than Pandora's.
> 
> I am always on a quest for old charms and old muranos and I managed to get my hands on some pretty oldies last week. Here they are, five new muranos. I'll post the pic of an animal print bracelet as soon as I figure out how to style it.



Thank you for your input on TB iValani.  It was me who asked about the brand. I was toying with the idea of starting a TB bracelet as I like their edgier unique style and their murano beads. I think it was actually after I saw one picture you posted that had a big flower on your bracelet and I found it so pretty. They are not widely available where I live and I would have liked to see them in person. Perlen sells them but it's still quite the investment to build one from scratch. So I've put that project on hold for now.

The muranos you got are gorgeous! I like murano beads a lot too. Can I ask where you managed to find such rarities?

What does your Pandora bracelet look at the moment? Do you wear your Moment's or your Essence one more often these days?


----------



## y_yvon

Had this bracelet for 3 years.
Charms are bought by husband and arranged by him [emoji4]
I never fill up full as this already feels heavy for me [emoji5]

Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]

View attachment 3604425


----------



## Emibella

y_yvon said:


> Had this bracelet for 3 years.
> Charms are bought by husband and arranged by him [emoji4]
> I never fill up full as this already feels heavy for me [emoji5]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3604425



That's too bad... cannot seem to be able to see the link to your attachment. Could you repost your pic? Thanks


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> I am always on a quest for old charms and old muranos and I managed to get my hands on some pretty oldies last week. Here they are, five new muranos. I'll post the pic of an animal print bracelet as soon as I figure out how to style it.


I always told myself if I ever entered the world of muranos, I would start off with Pandora's now hard-to-find animal print ones. I LOVE them! So pretty.


----------



## iVALANI

Emibella said:


> Thank you for your input on TB iValani.  It was me who asked about the brand. I was toying with the idea of starting a TB bracelet as I like their edgier unique style and their murano beads. I think it was actually after I saw one picture you posted that had a big flower on your bracelet and I found it so pretty. They are not widely available where I live and I would have liked to see them in person. Perlen sells them but it's still quite the investment to build one from scratch. So I've put that project on hold for now.
> 
> The muranos you got are gorgeous! I like murano beads a lot too. Can I ask where you managed to find such rarities?
> 
> What does your Pandora bracelet look at the moment? Do you wear your Moment's or your Essence one more often these days?



Emibella, I got them on a recent trip, at one jewelry store in my country (Serbia), they are one of Pandora's official retailers and often have some hard to find charms.
This is what I wore today, the Water lily is Trollbeads and the murano on the left is from Etsy. I always wear my Pandora bangle (usually without any charms), I never take it off and as for Moments and Essence, I wear them both quite often, I can not say whether I favour one or the other.
Emibella, if (or when) you decide to get into TB, definitely go check them out in person first, That's what I did, I bought my bracelet and first couple of charms at a TB concept store and ordered the rest online.




And the animal print muranos on a bracelet. I need to stock up on some silver charms because I think that, with this latest purchase, I now have more muranos than regular charms,


----------



## Emibella

iVALANI said:


> Emibella, I got them on a recent trip, at one jewelry store in my country (Serbia), they are one of Pandora's official retailers and often have some hard to find charms.
> This is what I wore today, the Water lily is Trollbeads and the murano on the left is from Etsy. I always wear my Pandora bangle (usually without any charms), I never take it off and as for Moments and Essence, I wear them both quite often, I can not say whether I favour one or the other.
> Emibella, if (or when) you decide to get into TB, definitely go check them out in person first, That's what I did, I bought my bracelet and first couple of charms at a TB concept store and ordered the rest online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the animal print muranos on a bracelet. I need to stock up on some silver charms because I think that, with this latest purchase, I now have more muranos than regular charms,



That's the flower charm that caught my eyes! It's beautiful!  Is it really big, I mean is it still comfortable to wear? Wonder how it looks on the wrist...

You're lucky to have been able to score those muranos...

I must say I admire the design of your bracelets, they're so pretty and unique!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

@Emibella

Thank you for encouraging Pandora love [emoji173]️ . I hadn't worn my bracelets in about a year but I started wearing them again and I've gotten so many comments and compliments from lots of people. The only thing is now I want to buy more charms and Pandora earrings.
The addiction continues...
[emoji7]


----------



## Emibella

Here is the 2017 Mother Day release preview featured on MoraPandora's blog:

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/02/13/pandora-mothers-day-2017-collection-preview/

They are a lot, and I mean a LOT of heart charms, but still some cute charms... like the luminous love knot with pearl (charm and dangle versions) and the tree of hearts. I also like the running shoe dangle. What about you ladies, anything that caught your eyes?


----------



## Emibella

HandbagDiva354 said:


> @Emibella
> 
> Thank you for encouraging Pandora love [emoji173]️ . I hadn't worn my bracelets in about a year but I started wearing them again and I've gotten so many comments and compliments from lots of people. The only thing is now I want to buy more charms and Pandora earrings.
> The addiction continues...
> [emoji7]



Glad you started wearing your Pandora bracelets again and that you got so many compliments in them 

Not sure if you posted recently, but would you care sharing your collection with us? And how you are wearing your bracelets at the moment? We definitely can't get enough pictures and inspiration from all of you ladies...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I have 5 Pandora bracelets ( 2 are bangles) stacked with a Tiffany and Cartier bracelet. I'll try to take a photo tomorrow it is dark now.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

O my I didn't even realize I was wearing 7 bracelets [emoji851]


----------



## mrs moulds

I'm excited! Just saw the hubbs with a Jared's bag!! Pandora bangle? I'll hope so[emoji120][emoji120][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## y_yvon

y_yvon said:


> Had this bracelet for 3 years.
> Charms are bought by husband and arranged by him [emoji4]
> I never fill up full as this already feels heavy for me [emoji5]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3604425



Repost picture as unable to see the link from previous [emoji4]


----------



## Emibella

y_yvon said:


> Repost picture as unable to see the link from previous [emoji4]
> View attachment 3604916



Very pretty y_yvon!  Is there anything on your current wishlist?


----------



## rose10

xoelle said:


> My TT revolving around my kids, and a mostly TT revolving around my husband. I definitely miss the older style of TT's!  I don't really add color to my predominantly TT bracelets, if you couldn't tell already. Also, I thought you might like a couple of the older charms on my oxidized one, so I took a pic of that too. And my baby, my "Christ" heart dangle (not in its original Christ box). I still have no idea where to put her.
> 
> View attachment 3603043
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603046



Lovely Bracelets!! Two tone Bracelets have a charm of their own!


----------



## xoelle

Emibella said:


> Here is the 2017 Mother Day release preview featured on MoraPandora's blog:
> 
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/02/13/pandora-mothers-day-2017-collection-preview/
> 
> They are a lot, and I mean a LOT of heart charms, but still some cute charms... like the luminous love knot with pearl (charm and dangle versions) and the tree of hearts. I also like the running shoe dangle. What about you ladies, anything that caught your eyes?


I am finally in the clear. Nothing really stood out to me as a "must have" this time. The running shoe would have been more appealing if it were just a plain silver charm. It would have looked nice next to my RunDisney dangle. Oh well. Maybe it's a good thing I'm am sitting this release out? Hehe.


----------



## iVALANI

Emibella said:


> That's the flower charm that caught my eyes! It's beautiful!  Is it really big, I mean is it still comfortable to wear? Wonder how it looks on the wrist...
> 
> You're lucky to have been able to score those muranos...
> 
> I must say I admire the design of your bracelets, they're so pretty and unique!



Thank you so much. 
The TB water lily is pretty chunky, it moves freely unless you obstruct its movement with spacers on both sides but then it can weigh the bracelet down in that spot. It's not uncomfortable to wear at all but would be uncomfortable for example if you slept with the bracelet. I found this old image on my photobucket, I hope you can get an idea of how big it is on the wrist. Pretty big if you have medium sized wrists like me. 




Re. the Mother day's collection, I'm sitting that one out definitely. Some charms from the spring and summer collections have caught my eye though.


----------



## mrs moulds

Here is my Valentine's Gift from the hubby's...


----------



## y_yvon

Emibella said:


> Very pretty y_yvon!  Is there anything on your current wishlist?



Thank you [emoji1]
Currently no [emoji5]


----------



## Emibella

iVALANI said:


> Thank you so much.
> The TB water lily is pretty chunky, it moves freely unless you obstruct its movement with spacers on both sides but then it can weigh the bracelet down in that spot. It's not uncomfortable to wear at all but would be uncomfortable for example if you slept with the bracelet. I found this old image on my photobucket, I hope you can get an idea of how big it is on the wrist. Pretty big if you have medium sized wrists like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re. the Mother day's collection, I'm sitting that one out definitely. Some charms from the spring and summer collections have caught my eye though.



The water lily is so pretty - it's a true statement charm. Now you're making me rethink my TB bracelet project... 

Which charms are you considering from the Spring/Summer release?


----------



## Emibella

mrs moulds said:


> Here is my Valentine's Gift from the hubby's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605402
> View attachment 3605403
> View attachment 3605405



Congrats on your new bangle! Do you know how you're going to design it?


----------



## mrs moulds

I have no clue!!!  Any ideals????


----------



## mrs moulds

iVALANI said:


> Thank you so much.
> The TB water lily is pretty chunky, it moves freely unless you obstruct its movement with spacers on both sides but then it can weigh the bracelet down in that spot. It's not uncomfortable to wear at all but would be uncomfortable for example if you slept with the bracelet. I found this old image on my photobucket, I hope you can get an idea of how big it is on the wrist. Pretty big if you have medium sized wrists like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re. the Mother day's collection, I'm sitting that one out definitely. Some charms from the spring and summer collections have caught my eye though.


----------



## mrs moulds

Love the flower. So beautiful!!!!


----------



## iVALANI

Mrs Moulds, what a lovely present!
Emibella, from the summer collection I will definitely get the white orchid pendant charm. I have the original pink orchid that was released two summers ago I think so I want to wear them together. Then I love those enamel bangles in gorgeous summery colours, although stacking them would probably be too expensive and wearing only one is not too eye catching. The new leather bracelet is very pretty (pink or orange, hard to tell from the first live shots but either works for me), then there is one charm which has an enamel pineapple on it and something next to the pineapple that looks like sunglasses and cherries maybe...or a tall cocktail glass? (again, bad photo). Re. the spring collection, I like the purple murano.


----------



## mrs moulds

Thank you so much.... This Pandora thing is soooooo addictive... Why didn't anyone warn me?  LOL!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Here is my new bangle all fixed up! 
I must thank my hubbs for thinking of me for Valentines Day! [emoji173]️


----------



## wee drop o bush

Here is my current bracelet, it's a two tone, size 18. I've ordered two of the gold heart clips to replace the two tone flower clips. Cannot wait till they arrive  



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It's great having a DH who realises how much we love Pandora, isn't it  
My DH got me these sweet Rose earrings 





mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3605883
> 
> 
> Here is my new bangle all fixed up!
> I must thank my hubbs for thinking of me for Valentines Day! [emoji173]️


----------



## Emibella

Hi ladies, what's going in the Pandora world?  

I just booked a little Spring getaway in the Southwest of the States, starting with Vegas. I've been going through difficult stuff in my life lately, so it's nice to have a project to look forward to.

And I'm already planning on which Las Vegas exclusive charms to get, obviously  I'm thinking about the silver dice for sure and maybe the Welcome to Las Vegas dangle. Is any of you own any of the exclusive charms and if so, could you share a picture with us? Thanks!

http://www.charmsaddict.com/2015/09/pandora-las-vegas-exclusives/


----------



## LaAgradecida

Hi all!

I received a beautiful silver bangle from my hubby for Valentines Day!!!! [emoji173]️

I plan to wear it with my Pandora Rose bangle. Which has a Rose charm and two Rose clips.

I'm trying to decide which clips/charms to get for my silver bangle. Whatever I pick, I want it to somewhat go with my Rose bangle, as I plan to wear the two together.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Emibella

LaAgradecida said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I received a beautiful silver bangle from my hubby for Valentines Day!!!! [emoji173]️
> 
> I plan to wear it with my Pandora Rose bangle. Which has a Rose charm and two Rose clips.
> 
> I'm trying to decide which clips/charms to get for my silver bangle. Whatever I pick, I want it to somewhat go with my Rose bangle, as I plan to wear the two together.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 3608750



Congrats on your new bangle!

I think you'll be happy with the new Spring collection, as Pandora will release a bunch of rose gold charms which will give you some nice options. 

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/01/25/pandora-rose-spring-2017-preview/

I also find the Love of my life clips in rose gold would go well with your bangle. Or the Blooming Dahlia clips.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Emibella said:


> You have an amazing collection! Thank you for sharing it with us
> 
> Your double leather bracelets are so pretty! I don't have any myself, but your tempting me to get one this summer... And the earrings look so nice.
> 
> And your full bracelet is dazzling! It has a fun and a chic unique vibe! If I were you, I would add a safety chain to it that would complete the look. I've never had any problem with mine.



Sorry for the delay. I got really sick with flu. So much for that flu shot I got... Thanks so much for the info. I ended up getting the safety chain you recommended. I need to rearrange the charms though. It's almost too full if that's possible. And I never heard back from the store on the unicorn charm. Good because I have it already but it's not good from a customer service stand point. Good thing  have another store in the area. Plus I know about Rue La La now 

Everyone's bracelets are so pretty! It's making it hard to hold out for the spring stuff. I might need a bangle to add to my collection..


----------



## LaAgradecida

I'm heading over to the Pandora on Michigan Ave tomorrow! It's going to take everything I have not to buy anything, as I've been saving up for the spring line!!!! 

I'm really loving those new Rose pieces....also considering the "Entwined" bangle, as well as the bangle with the yellow gold clasp![emoji307]


----------



## Emibella

Freak4Coach said:


> Sorry for the delay. I got really sick with flu. So much for that flu shot I got... Thanks so much for the info. I ended up getting the safety chain you recommended. I need to rearrange the charms though. It's almost too full if that's possible. And I never heard back from the store on the unicorn charm. Good because I have it already but it's not good from a customer service stand point. Good thing  have another store in the area. Plus I know about Rue La La now
> 
> Everyone's bracelets are so pretty! It's making it hard to hold out for the spring stuff. I might need a bangle to add to my collection..



Glad to hear you're feeling better. And please share a picture with us of your redesigned bracelet with your new safety chain!


----------



## Emibella

Hey ladies, just wanted to let you know there's a Pandora sale that just started on Rue La La. Not to be an enabler or anything...  Especially since we're all waiting for the upcoming Spring releases...


----------



## Emibella

LaAgradecida said:


> I'm heading over to the Pandora on Michigan Ave tomorrow! It's going to take everything I have not to buy anything, as I've been saving up for the spring line!!!!
> 
> I'm really loving those new Rose pieces....also considering the "Entwined" bangle, as well as the bangle with the yellow gold clasp![emoji307]



So, were you able to leave the store empty handed? Did you see some goodies that caught your eyes? If ever you did get something, don't forget to share with us!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Emibella said:


> So, were you able to leave the store empty handed? Did you see some goodies that caught your eyes? If ever you did get something, don't forget to share with us!



Hi!!! I haven't been yet. We are eating lunch at Navy Pier and then hitting the shops. [emoji106][emoji177]


----------



## xoelle

Emibella said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to let you know there's a Pandora sale that just started on Rue La La. Not to be an enabler or anything...  Especially since we're all waiting for the upcoming Spring releases...


I ordered a couple of spacers. Not sure which bracelet I'm adding them too, but I'd love to have a subtle purple theme on one of them. I had to go easy since I'm saving $ for the new spring Disney pieces.


P.S.
I have a plain silver die from Las Vegas. I heard you can only get the plain one (non cz'd) from their Las Vegas outlet now, but not sure if that's true. The granddaddy of them all, the gold die with the black diamonds, sounds like a dream piece for me! Lol.


----------



## Emibella

xoelle said:


> I ordered a couple of spacers. Not sure which bracelet I'm adding them too, but I'd love to have a subtle purple theme on one of them. I had to go easy since I'm saving $ for the new spring Disney pieces.
> View attachment 3610632
> 
> P.S.
> I have a plain silver die from Las Vegas. I heard you can only get the plain one (non cz'd) from their Las Vegas outlet now, but not sure if that's true. The granddaddy of them all, the gold die with the black diamonds, sounds like a dream piece for me! Lol.



Oh, I like those spacers, they're so pretty! I have the one on the left in pink. And I must add that you've been very reasonable  I didn't get anything myself - been holding back for the Spring releases 

On a side note, would you post a pic of your silver dice? I would be curious to see it on a bracelet. One thing for sure, I won't be getting the gold one... Too much $$$ Thank you in advance!


----------



## xoelle

@Emibella
It's on my "edgier" bracelet with a couple Ohm and Red Bali Frog charms on it, and a dash of TT here and there. I almost got suckered into getting a pair, because you get a small discount (I don't remember how much) if you get two.


----------



## iVALANI

I love these skulls.
Haven't seen anything that caught my eye on Rule La La, luckily... 
I did see one ring in the Mother's Day collection which I somehow missed before, this one below. Looks pretty interesting, I definitely have to check it out in person.
Also, for those of you interested in spring and summer collections, I found some really good quality images on The art of Pandora website. 





source. Mora Pandora blog


----------



## cherrytongue

I've been wearing my Pandora a lot lately. One thing that's been bothering is the tiny gold crown on top of the pumpkin coach- it's been poking my wrist and hurting me a bit. Is this happening to any of you? I don't have a photo on my phone right now.


----------



## cherrytongue

LaAgradecida said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I received a beautiful silver bangle from my hubby for Valentines Day!!!! [emoji173]️
> 
> I plan to wear it with my Pandora Rose bangle. Which has a Rose charm and two Rose clips.
> 
> I'm trying to decide which clips/charms to get for my silver bangle. Whatever I pick, I want it to somewhat go with my Rose bangle, as I plan to wear the two together.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 3608750



Which one is the one in the middle? It's so pretty! Reminds me of fireworks


----------



## Emibella

xoelle said:


> View attachment 3610888
> View attachment 3610887
> @Emibella
> It's on my "edgier" bracelet with a couple Ohm and Red Bali Frog charms on it, and a dash of TT here and there. I almost got suckered into getting a pair, because you get a small discount (I don't remember how much) if you get two.



Thanks so much for the pic! And may I say I love your bracelet! You have some amazing charms on there


----------



## xoelle

@Emibella, thank you! You always have the sweetest things to say.

@iVALANI, I completely forgot about the white dangle orchid coming out this summer. I definitely wanted it when I first saw it, but now I'm not too sure as I've never had anything white enamel before.

@LaAgradecida, are you a fan of light blue or Cinderella? What about this and a clip that matches your silver clasp on its other side?


----------



## romantiqueluxe

http://theartofpandora.com/pandora-spring-2017/#more-8285

Spring releases look cute! What do y'all think of the 2017 club charm?

View attachment 3611477


----------



## Emibella

iVALANI said:


> I love these skulls.
> Haven't seen anything that caught my eye on Rule La La, luckily...
> I did see one ring in the Mother's Day collection which I somehow missed before, this one below. Looks pretty interesting, I definitely have to check it out in person.
> Also, for those of you interested in spring and summer collections, I found some really good quality images on The art of Pandora website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source. Mora Pandora blog





romantiqueluxe said:


> http://theartofpandora.com/pandora-spring-2017/#more-8285
> 
> Spring releases look cute! What do y'all think of the 2017 club charm?
> 
> View attachment 3611477



Thank you both for the tip and link to The Art of Pandora website. The images are rather nice. It makes me want to see the new pieces from the Spring release IRL even more!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Emibella said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better. And please share a picture with us of your redesigned bracelet with your new safety chain!





Emibella said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to let you know there's a Pandora sale that just started on Rue La La. Not to be an enabler or anything...  Especially since we're all waiting for the upcoming Spring releases...



I will. I just need to find the time.

Oh no! LOL! I just looked the other day and didn't see anything. Off to look..


----------



## Freak4Coach

xoelle said:


> View attachment 3610888
> View attachment 3610887
> @Emibella
> It's on my "edgier" bracelet with a couple Ohm and Red Bali Frog charms on it, and a dash of TT here and there. I almost got suckered into getting a pair, because you get a small discount (I don't remember how much) if you get two.



This is awesome! I especially love the skull with the crown. Is that Pandora?


----------



## iVALANI

Heh, I think Pandora would rather close up shop than make a skull charm. 
Which is a shame, I'm sure they'd be surprised to know how many of us fans of the brand prefer a more edgier design. And are sick of the overabundance of hearts and daisies.


----------



## Emibella

iVALANI said:


> Heh, I think Pandora would rather close up shop than make a skull charm.
> Which is a shame, I'm sure they'd be surprised to know how many of us fans of the brand prefer a more edgier design. And are sick of the overabundance of hearts and daisies.



iValani, your comment made laugh so much!  I agree, enough with the heart designs already!!


----------



## guccilover21

xoelle said:


> View attachment 3610888
> View attachment 3610887
> @Emibella
> It's on my "edgier" bracelet with a couple Ohm and Red Bali Frog charms on it, and a dash of TT here and there. I almost got suckered into getting a pair, because you get a small discount (I don't remember how much) if you get two.



Wow what a bracelet! Where did you get the charm that looks like a couple hugging? I love it all it's so beautiful and well put together


----------



## xoelle

@Freak4Coach, thanks! The Skull King is from Red Bali Frog. It's one of my favorite all-time charms. The 2 smaller skull charms, and the spider one, those are all Ohm.

@iVALANI & @Emibella, oh, I know right? Stop with the hearts and the daisies. Especially with the hearts. Lol

@guccilover21, thanks! That one with the dancing ballroom couple is actually a Pandora! I think it was called First Dance, or Dancing Couple.


----------



## Freak4Coach

xoelle said:


> @Freak4Coach, thanks! The Skull King is from Red Bali Frog. It's one of my favorite all-time charms. The 2 smaller skull charms, and the spider one, those are all Ohm.
> 
> @iVALANI & @Emibella, oh, I know right? Stop with the hearts and the daisies. Especially with the hearts. Lol
> 
> @guccilover21, thanks! That one with the dancing ballroom couple is actually a Pandora! I think it was called First Dance, or Dancing Couple.



Just looked at Red Bali. They have really cool charms! I can't find what they're made of. Are they real silver?


----------



## iVALANI

Oh yes, both Red bali frog and Ohm have really cool charms.


----------



## iVALANI

Most of us have bangles here, I only have one. If you want to see them stacked for inspiration, there are plenty of great images online.


----------



## cherrytongue

Please excuse my awkward posing. The theme is pink.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Freak4Coach said:


> Just looked at Red Bali. They have really cool charms! I can't find what they're made of. Are they real silver?



Yeah, they're all pure 925 silver with the exception of the few that are brass. I have several of the brass charms and they're _really _nice. When they're polished they do look like gold, but are so much more affordable.


----------



## Freak4Coach

cherrytongue said:


> Please excuse my awkward posing. The theme is pink.



Nothing awkward about it. Your bracelet is beautiful and goes perfect with your nails! Do you do them yourself? I love the flowers!



BigPurseSue said:


> Yeah, they're all pure 925 silver with the exception of the few that are brass. I have several of the brass charms and they're _really _nice. When they're polished they do look like gold, but are so much more affordable.



Oh that makes it very tempting!


----------



## melvel

LaAgradecida said:


> I'm heading over to the Pandora on Michigan Ave tomorrow! It's going to take everything I have not to buy anything, as I've been saving up for the spring line!!!!
> 
> I'm really loving those new Rose pieces....also considering the "Entwined" bangle, as well as the bangle with the yellow gold clasp![emoji307]



There's a new Pandora store there?  Or are you referring to the one in Water Tower Place?


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Hi everyone =) I plan on buying the ( Sparkling strand bracelet clear CZ) rhodium plated item # 590524CZ on website. If you have any Pandora rhodium plated how durable is it? Does it wear off, change color?  Thanks! =)


----------



## wee drop o bush

My gold clips arrived today


----------



## wee drop o bush

Here they are


----------



## iVALANI

Such a gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## mrs moulds

Here is my new Pandora bangle and bracelet with a piece that I made last night. I used to make jewelry and just was in the mood to use some peach and white crystal beads along with turtle charm given to me from my cousin from one of his many journeys. 
I hope y'all like it.


----------



## cherrytongue

Freak4Coach said:


> Nothing awkward about it. Your bracelet is beautiful and goes perfect with your nails! Do you do them yourself? I love the flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that makes it very tempting!


I got them done haha  Wish I had the skills to do it myself


----------



## cherrytongue

mrs moulds said:


> Here is my new Pandora bangle and bracelet with a piece that I made last night. I used to make jewelry and just was in the mood to use some peach and white crystal beads along with turtle charm given to me from my cousin from one of his many journeys.
> I hope y'all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618230


OMG I'm in USC too haha


----------



## mrs moulds

cherrytongue said:


> OMG I'm in USC too haha



Me too! My whole family are pretty much Alumni!


----------



## Emibella

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3618056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are



They're very pretty and compliment your bracelet nicely, which is, btw, beautiful! Good find!


----------



## Freak4Coach

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3618056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are



 So pretty! Love the gold! It's nice touch to all the silver.


----------



## Freak4Coach

mrs moulds said:


> Here is my new Pandora bangle and bracelet with a piece that I made last night. I used to make jewelry and just was in the mood to use some peach and white crystal beads along with turtle charm given to me from my cousin from one of his many journeys.
> I hope y'all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618230



That looks so nice! Are the bangles comfortable? Do you know how many charms can you put on it?


----------



## Freak4Coach

cherrytongue said:


> I got them done haha  Wish I had the skills to do it myself



I used to but it was just too time consuming. I'm lucky to get a paint job done now lol


----------



## iVALANI

mrs moulds said:


> Here is my new Pandora bangle and bracelet with a piece that I made last night. I used to make jewelry and just was in the mood to use some peach and white crystal beads along with turtle charm given to me from my cousin from one of his many journeys.
> I hope y'all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618230



So pretty!

Guys have you seen the new preview of the summer collection on Mora Pandora? Here it is.
http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/02/28/pandora-summer-2017-collection-preview/


----------



## Emibella

iVALANI said:


> So pretty!
> 
> Guys have you seen the new preview of the summer collection on Mora Pandora? Here it is.
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/02/28/pandora-summer-2017-collection-preview/



Thank you for the link iValani! There are some pretty charms. I especially like the white orchids and of course the muranos.


----------



## iVALANI

I love all three muranos, the dangling white orchid (the other two orchid charms look like spinners), the cosmic stars clips both of them, but my absolute favourite is the summer fun charm, I love it! Also, the leather bracelets look really cute too. 

Here is a link for both upcoming Mother's day, spring and summer collections. Unfortunately, the enamel bracelets from the spring collection that I liked so much in some older pics are half enamel half cz, so I'll skip them.
http://theartofpandora.com/pandora-ss-2017-mothers-day-sneak-peek/


----------



## mrs moulds

Freak4Coach said:


> That looks so nice! Are the bangles comfortable? Do you know how many charms can you put on it?



Yes the bangle is very comfortable. As for how many charms can fit, I'm not sure; but I'm going to try to put as many charms as I can!


----------



## iVALANI

Unlike with leather bracelets, I think there is no limit to the number of charms you can put on a bangle.
Once I filled my bangle completely with charms, just to see what it felt and looked like, and it was extremely uncomfortable. That's mainly because the bangle is not at all flexible, unlike the regular Moments bracelet and therefore never fits nicely over the wrist. I think the best look for the bangle is to either wear it without any charms or up to three max.


----------



## Freak4Coach

iVALANI said:


> So pretty!
> 
> Guys have you seen the new preview of the summer collection on Mora Pandora? Here it is.
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/02/28/pandora-summer-2017-collection-preview/


Thanks for the link.  I'm in trouble...


----------



## Freak4Coach

mrs moulds said:


> Yes the bangle is very comfortable. As for how many charms can fit, I'm not sure; but I'm going to try to put as many charms as I can!



That sounds like a good plan 




iVALANI said:


> Unlike with leather bracelets, I think there is no limit to the number of charms you can put on a bangle.
> Once I filled my bangle completely with charms, just to see what it felt and looked like, and it was extremely uncomfortable. That's mainly because the bangle is not at all flexible, unlike the regular Moments bracelet and therefore never fits nicely over the wrist. I think the best look for the bangle is to either wear it without any charms or up to three max.



Thanks for the response! What's the limit on a leather one? I've received conflicting info. One told me 5. Another 7. I actually had one tell me there's no limit.


----------



## iVALANI

No more than 5 to 7 charms. Just think logically, if the classic bracelet is prone to stretching (and will stretch if you keep it full all the time) and it's made of metal, what do you think 15+ charms would do to a thin leather bracelet?


----------



## Antanay

Freak4Coach said:


> That looks so nice! Are the bangles comfortable? Do you know how many charms can you put on it?


Thats so pretty!


----------



## itstiapatrice

Omg! How did I not know about this thread! This could be trouble! [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Maxt

Bangle has the same charm limit as leather bracelet due to the fact it's hollow and therefore more fragile than standard threaded bracelet. That is what Pandora recommends: 7 to 9 charms for bangle/leather bracelet.


----------



## iVALANI

Pandora has tons of family/mom related charms, also lots of pastel ones. I would just go to the store and see which charms first catch my eye and go with that.
Also, you can select the Family theme on the Pandora website and then see there which charms they have to offer.
http://www.pandora.net/en-ca/products/charms/by/theme/~60

Maxt, thanks for clarifying that. I often see pictures of full bangles online so I assumed there are no restrictions.


----------



## Maxt

@iVALANI , no problem, this is from morapandora blog:


----------



## Emibella

Pandora Spring/Summer 2017 live shots are up on MoraPandora's blog:

http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/03/02/pandora-springsummer-2017-live-shots/

Which items are on your wish list ladies?


----------



## oranGetRee

2 more charms. From hubby.


----------



## wee drop o bush

oranGetRee said:


> 2 more charms. From hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623847
> View attachment 3623848



Wow! 
You just need two clips now


----------



## oranGetRee

wee drop o bush said:


> Wow!
> You just need two clips now



You read my mind! Have been thinking about it. Or maybe a safety clip.


----------



## wee drop o bush

oranGetRee said:


> You read my mind! Have been thinking about it. Or maybe a safety clip.



I'd go for the two clips first to keep your charms where you want them to be


----------



## Emibella

wee drop o bush said:


> I'd go for the two clips first to keep your charms where you want them to be



I second that^ I'd go for clips first too!  Your bracelet is coming along nicely @oranGetRee...


----------



## oranGetRee

Emibella said:


> I second that^ I'd go for clips first too!  Your bracelet is coming along nicely @oranGetRee...



Thanks Emibella.
I'm now lusting after their spring collection, esp the muranos and clips. So pretty


----------



## Missydora

I haven't posted here for absolutely ages. I haven't been buying a lot of charms of lately.   But I did get the rose gold clasp bangle 6 months ago. But im very dissapointed. The rose gold is peeling off. Has anyone else experience this? .I wear it on its own as I don't have any rose gold charms. I was told this won't happen.  Urghh so disappointed the thing I was most concerned about,  happens


----------



## Toto too

Missydora said:


> I haven't posted here for absolutely ages. I haven't been buying a lot of charms of lately.   But I did get the rose gold clasp bangle 6 months ago. But im very dissapointed. The rose gold is peeling off. Has anyone else experience this? .I wear it on its own as I don't have any rose gold charms. I was told this won't happen.  Urghh so disappointed the thing I was most concerned about,  happens
> View attachment 3633163


Aw, that's a shame.  Pandora's warranty is for a year, so if it's only been six months, then I would take it back and see what they will do for you.  The rose gold items are plated, so they can't be cleaned the same way as the other items.  Good luck!


----------



## Missydora

Took it back to the store. They were very good about it. It's the 1st time they have seen that happen to a  rose gold clasp.  I just used the normal Pandora cloth to clean which I don't know if that was the cause of it. I have a fair few pandora beads and never had problems using the cloths. I have  exchanged it for 2 opalescent geometric charm. Which I love love love.  And ordered 2 opalescent spacers too.. I'm suppose to be on ban island for beads


----------



## mrskolar09

I never knew that about the bangles.  The sa's at our local store have never said a word about filling the bangle too much and mine is almost 75% full.

I'm hoping to get the Mother's Day bangle this year, as mine is almost full and if I get all the charms on my (small) wishlist it will be full for sure.


----------



## Missydora

mrskolar09 said:


> I never knew that about the bangles.  The sa's at our local store have never said a word about filling the bangle too much and mine is almost 75% full.
> 
> I'm hoping to get the Mother's Day bangle this year, as mine is almost full and if I get all the charms on my (small) wishlist it will be full for sure.


I wear bangles at least 75% full too. Been doing that since the bangle version came out about 3 years or so.. they've held up well no problems ever encountered doing that.  If I had the normal snake chain bracelet it would have stretched as I have about 3/4 muranoes too on there.  But the rose gold bangle, I never put a charm on there because it didn't really go with my two tone charms so I just use it to stack.  Never expected it the rose gold to chip off. Oh well never mind. At least the store was very good about it. That's what matters in the end. Good customer service.


----------



## itstiapatrice

Did you ladies see the mailer regarding the upcoming free bracelet promo? I'm making a wishlist!!


----------



## Missydora

itstiapatrice said:


> Did you ladies see the mailer regarding the upcoming free bracelet promo? I'm making a wishlist!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635347


I'm in the UK so no promo like this so far. apart from a free small jewelery box with what I've seen
Here's my bangle with the pink opalescent charms. They do look a lot more pearlescent in daylight or in spotlight.  Just waiting on opalescent eternity spacers.  They're being discontinued so  ordered 2.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Missydora said:


> I haven't posted here for absolutely ages. I haven't been buying a lot of charms of lately.   But I did get the rose gold clasp bangle 6 months ago.


Welcome back!


----------



## AngelaPandora

I went on business trip to Austria and walked by Pandora shop and the free bracelet promotion caught my eye. We never have a free bracelet promotions so it was my lucky day double luck as it was a last day of the campaign. I selected two clips - stars and the moon and stars and the galaxy charm that I have been eyeing but never bought so far. I selected a bangle for free bracelet so now I can join the club of the lucky bangle owners

It is gorgeous! Here I am - in the airport happy and pretty with my new bracelet. Both muranos are also quite new and the two tone with leaves near the dark blue murano.


----------



## Missydora

AngelaPandora said:


> View attachment 3635452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went on business trip to Austria and walked by Pandora shop and the free bracelet promotion caught my eye. We never have a free bracelet promotions so it was my lucky day double luck as it was a last day of the campaign. I selected two clips - stars and the moon and stars and the galaxy charm that I have been eyeing but never bought so far. I selected a bangle for free bracelet so now I can join the club of the lucky bangle owners
> 
> It is gorgeous! Here I am - in the airport happy and pretty with my new bracelet. Both muranos are also quite new and the two tone with leaves near the dark blue murano.


Very nice stack   welcome to the bangle club .   I thought I was over with my Pandora bead addiction. I have so many charms now. But no. I always end up finding something I like and then want to have other beads to go with it.  I prefer this promo then the free jewelry box one. But they only seem to do it once a year that I've seen.  I see you like two tones too. I love them  it's what made me want to collect Pandora in the 1st place. 
Enjoy your new charms and bangle.


----------



## Chobits1213

I'm so happy the tread is here I love pandora the first two are mine and the last one is my daughters!


----------



## mrskolar09

Gorgeous bracelets as always ladies!  

I don't know if anyone would remember, but I had asked a couple months back about what charm I might get in memory of my mother.  I've been casually looking and nothing really caught my eye, until I was taking a closer look at the upcoming Summer collection.  I was leaning toward the purple orchid previously, but then I saw the new ones.  I love the white one (not the dangle).  It's SO perfect, but now I'm impatient for June 1st to get here lol.


----------



## itstiapatrice

mrskolar09 said:


> Gorgeous bracelets as always ladies!
> 
> I don't know if anyone would remember, but I had asked a couple months back about what charm I might get in memory of my mother.  I've been casually looking and nothing really caught my eye, until I was taking a closer look at the upcoming Summer collection.  I was leaning toward the purple orchid previously, but then I saw the new ones.  I love the white one (not the dangle).  It's SO perfect, but now I'm impatient for June 1st to get here lol.



I got the heart with wings for my dad


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mrskolar09 said:


> I never knew that about the bangles.  The sa's at our local store have never said a word about filling the bangle too much and mine is almost 75% full.
> 
> I'm hoping to get the Mother's Day bangle this year, as mine is almost full and if I get all the charms on my (small) wishlist it will be full for sure.



Most of my bangles are full too. What was the problem with filling them up? TIA


----------



## mrskolar09

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Most of my bangles are full too. What was the problem with filling them up? TIA



The attachment has info about how full you're supposed to wear your bangles.  



Maxt said:


> @iVALANI , no problem, this is from morapandora blog:
> View attachment 3622485



I never knew there was any kind of official recommendation regarding the bangles.  I will say that in the time I've had mine I've never had a problem.


----------



## Roseguard

I only purchase 2 -3 items from pandora. I owned a lot of swavorski.
These are the items I have from pandora


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora said:


> I'm in the UK so no promo like this so far. apart from a free small jewelery box with what I've seen
> Here's my bangle with the pink opalescent charms. They do look a lot more pearlescent in daylight or in spotlight.  Just waiting on opalescent eternity spacers.  They're being discontinued so  ordered 2.
> View attachment 3635374



Missydora, your bangle is gorgeous and so feminine!



AngelaPandora said:


> View attachment 3635452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went on business trip to Austria and walked by Pandora shop and the free bracelet promotion caught my eye. We never have a free bracelet promotions so it was my lucky day double luck as it was a last day of the campaign. I selected two clips - stars and the moon and stars and the galaxy charm that I have been eyeing but never bought so far. I selected a bangle for free bracelet so now I can join the club of the lucky bangle owners
> 
> It is gorgeous! Here I am - in the airport happy and pretty with my new bracelet. Both muranos are also quite new and the two tone with leaves near the dark blue murano.



It's a great stack Angela! You'll see, you'll love the bangle, I hardly ever take mine off. We have the bracelet promos where I live but in late spring. 
Last year it was the first week of June and that's when I got my bangle. I'll probably get another bangle this year too, I like them stacked.



Chobits1213 said:


> I'm so happy the tread is here I love pandora the first two are mine and the last one is my daughters!



You and your daughter have a wonderful collection!


----------



## iVALANI

It's been a long time since I bought myself a Pandora ring and it's been a long time since anyone posted any pics of rings here, so I'll do it.
I stubmled upon a ring clearance at one of the Pandora stores a couple of weeks ago, most of them discontinued and at 50% off so I got the Oopsie daisy ring. 
Here it is both on its own and stacked with some of my old rings.


----------



## mrskolar09

That is so cute!  I've never gotten a ring before, but have often admired them.


----------



## iVALANI

Thanks mrskolar.
Re. your question about a parent/mom related charm, anything with feathers or the snow angel, I love that one.


----------



## guccilover21

Hubby bought me the new family love clip! It just came out and I had to have it. I also have another two tone coming in the post which I can't wait to share. I can't wait to fill this bracelet. The theme is family and love.


----------



## aimeng

Just wanna share the new spring collection pictures.....the promotion is coming......... Starts on 22nd, I just preordered some new charms


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> It's been a long time since I bought myself a Pandora ring and it's been a long time since anyone posted any pics of rings here, so I'll do it.
> I stubmled upon a ring clearance at one of the Pandora stores a couple of weeks ago, most of them discontinued and at 50% off so I got the Oopsie daisy ring.
> Here it is both on its own and stacked with some of my old rings.


So beautiful your ring stack I wish they did rings to fit my little fingers.  It would be a ring addiction if they did,  as I love how dainty they are and the ability to create your own style. Which is what I love about Pandora.  


guccilover21 said:


> Hubby bought me the new family love clip! It just came out and I had to have it. I also have another two tone coming in the post which I can't wait to share. I can't wait to fill this bracelet. The theme is family and love.


I like your 2 tone dangle.  It won't be long till you fill her up  it gets so addictive. 


aimeng said:


> Just wanna share the new spring collection pictures.....the promotion is coming......... Starts on 22nd, I just preordered some new charms
> View attachment 3637668
> 
> View attachment 3637669
> View attachment 3637670
> View attachment 3637672


Lovely photos. The bracelets looks so good on you.  There's a lot of pink in the spring collection which I love.  I'm trying to stop buying pink charms. It's really hard 

My opalescent eternity spacers came yippee! !. I rearranged my bracelet a bit. And now I want another pink opalescent geometric bead and another eternity spacer arghh.. this always happens!! Like I want multiples of the same charm??. So frustrating. Here's a pic of her in action today


----------



## iVALANI

Missydora, how tiny are your fingers? They have extra small sizes too...
I am skipping the spring collection entirely. It's a pity those enamel bracelets are half cz. If only they were half enamel half plain silver I would have bought at least two for sure.   The colours are so vibrant and gorgeous.


----------



## Missydora

iVALANI said:


> Missydora, how tiny are your fingers? They have extra small sizes too...
> I am skipping the spring collection entirely. It's a pity those enamel bracelets are half cz. If only they were half enamel half plain silver I would have bought at least two for sure.   The colours are so vibrant and gorgeous.


The diameter of my finger the fattiest one  is 13mm. My ring finger is 11mm .  Yeah child like??. I think I would need pandora ring size 46/45. But I remember trying them on. The lady took a whole basket out. We spent ages finding something but she was like. Think you need some ring adjusters


----------



## iVALANI

Oh OK, they are tiny.  But yeah, rings can also be addictive, I started my Pandora obsession with rings.


----------



## guccilover21

Wow Missydora I love your bracelet and bangle combination! How beautiful.


----------



## xmaac

Debating if i should put some more charms on each side of it


----------



## Missydora

guccilover21 said:


> Wow Missydora I love your bracelet and bangle combination! How beautiful.


Thank you  I love my pandora collection even though I stop for ages and then start  buying new beads. I never stop wearing them.


----------



## Missydora

xmaac said:


> Debating if i should put some more charms on each side of it


 I think 2 clips. They don't have to be the same but I think being the same will make it look a symmetrical creation.  And your centre dangle the focus. The clips will also make a big difference with the movement of the charms and if you want  can stop there.  Bracelet will still look nice with just a few charms on doesnt have to be full.  So far it looks good. I like it


----------



## iVALANI

xmaac said:


> Debating if i should put some more charms on each side of it



Only enablers on this thread and since I am one of them... yes of course you should. 
But seriously now, I agree with Missydora, at least two clips.


----------



## ladyash

So the lobster clasp on my pandora broke tonight. I'm so sad. RIP my first pandora bracelet from 6 years ago. I got it while in Toronto walking my first show in fashion week. I picked up the shoe dangle and the lobster clasp bracelet. Any suggestions which bracelet I should get to replace it? Another lobster clasp or the other ball clasp? I wear my bracelet every day and take it off for showers/swimming/sleeping.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

xmaac said:


> Debating if i should put some more charms on each side of it



I think 2 of these would be perfect!


----------



## wee drop o bush

xmaac said:


> Debating if i should put some more charms on each side of it



Gold clips definitely,  I love my two tone (gold/silver) Pandora bracelet


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think 2 of these would be perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3641056



I thought your bracelet was rose gold. I would choose gold clips for sure


----------



## oranGetRee

My friend and I went shopping for Pandora charm 2 days back. Her modeling pic.


----------



## xmaac

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I thought your bracelet was rose gold. I would choose gold clips for sure


Thanks guys for the tip and enabling guys! So i did end up buying those 2 clips to complete the bracelet. There was a promo so I got a free bracelet as well (chose the bangle, do you guys think it was a good choice? was debating between the bangle & another snake chain bracelet?)


----------



## iVALANI

Wow, great purchase! Bangle is definitely a great choice. I adore mine.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

xmaac said:


> Thanks guys for the tip and enabling guys! So i did end up buying those 2 clips to complete the bracelet. There was a promo so I got a free bracelet as well (chose the bangle, do you guys think it was a good choice? was debating between the bangle & another snake chain bracelet?)



Your bracelet is absolutely stunning!
I think a bangle was a great choice. i have 4 and i love them best!


----------



## Ilovetandco

New to pandora


----------



## xoelle

Picked up my Mrs Potts/Chip, and Beauty and the Beast bangle today. Also got the Snow White anniversary charm that came out. Just impatiently waiting for Dumbo and the TT Disney carousel to be released!


----------



## Chobits1213

xoelle said:


> View attachment 3644114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my Mrs Potts/Chip, and Beauty and the Beast bangle today. Also got the Snow White anniversary charm that came out. Just impatiently waiting for Dumbo and the TT Disney carousel to be released!


I so want the belle gown just saw the movie I'll have to go to pandora !!! Cute bangle!!


----------



## iVALANI

Great purchases ladies. It's so so so unfair that Disney charms are not available worldwide.


----------



## Mulberrygal

xmaac said:


> Debating if i should put some more charms on each side of it


I've just purchased 2 of the gold flower clips which were in the spring sale.........really chuffed as I managed to pick them up at the airport saving an extra 20% vat. I think they'd look gorgeous on your bracket, I've put mine next to a sparkly spacer and absolutely love them on the new two tone bracelet.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Have any other countries got a spring sale at the moment? I was really surprised to see loads of retired charms turn up discounted online in the UK.. Our after Xmas sale was very poor in store and didn't last long online, now suddenly charms from last year & the Xmas sale have appeared. It just seems a bit odd especially as it's Mother's Day and we also have our usual free jewellery box promotion.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Missydora said:


> I'm in the UK so no promo like this so far. apart from a free small jewelery box with what I've seen
> Here's my bangle with the pink opalescent charms. They do look a lot more pearlescent in daylight or in spotlight.  Just waiting on opalescent eternity spacers.  They're being discontinued so  ordered 2.
> View attachment 3635374


Love your bangle Missnydora, looks great. Horrified by the Rose peeling off your other one,I've never seen that before.. I have the rose gold bracelet, no problems so far but I rarely wear it.

 I also get very disappointed with our poor promotions in the UK. We did get a free Essence bracelet promo last year but can't remember when it was, other than that it's like you say, free travel plastic jewellery box


----------



## Emibella

Haven't been on this thread for a while, since a lot of stuff have been going on... But happy to see that it's well and lively again!  I won't reply to each post individually but ladies, I can see you've been busy...  I've been admiring the beautiful additions and designs to all of your bracelets and other jewelry collections.
Haven't posted for a while either, so to make up for it, here is my updated collection. I took advantage of the free bracelet promo and among other things, got my first bangles (one Essence and one Moments).
So here is a pic of my new "Springified" bracelet. Will maybe stack it with the bangle.


----------



## Emibella

And here is a pic of my Essence collection (sorry in advance for the picture overload...).


----------



## Emibella

And lastly, my pink and black bracelet (which admittedly will need some redesigning) and the first bracelet I bought only last year (!!!) with random charms that don't have a home at the moment...  Pandora is undoubtedly an addictive hobby and this thread oh so enabling...


----------



## Emibella

Guys, don't judge me but I went back to the store today. I found that my Spring/green themed bracelet wasn't perfect and it was driving me nuts.  I'm sure Pandora lovers here can relate... So I got two more of the light green faceted charms and the butterfly one. I feel it's more balanced and cohesive this way. And I got to choose another free bracelet. Yay! What do you think?
One thing is for sure: I'm officially on a Pandora ban for a while since I went waaay overboard. 
Has anyone else taken advantage of the free bracelet promo if it was available to you? If so, please share.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> And lastly, my pink and black bracelet (which admittedly will need some redesigning) and the first bracelet I bought only last year (!!!) with random charms that don't have a home at the moment...  Pandora is undoubtedly an addictive hobby and this thread oh so enabling...



Lovely bracelets, the pink and black is my favourite very pretty including all the " random" ones. It's definitely so addictive, I have several random ones at the moment, including the little dangly pink heart you have. I absolutely love it but just haven't been able to find the right place 

I don't like my brackets full but once I start I love so many charms it ends up full! My latest is a night sky one and it's ended up full, I think I'll just have to buy another bracelet and split it


----------



## Emibella

Thank you for your lovely words @Mulberrygal!  May we see your newest creation? I'm very curious since when I started building my new bracelet, it was supposed to be dark blue and stars... As you can see, I diverted from my initial plan but it's still on my mind...


----------



## Missydora

Mulberrygal said:


> Love your bangle Missnydora, looks great. Horrified by the Rose peeling off your other one,I've never seen that before.. I have the rose gold bracelet, no problems so far but I rarely wear it.
> 
> I also get very disappointed with our poor promotions in the UK. We did get a free Essence bracelet promo last year but can't remember when it was, other than that it's like you say, free travel plastic jewellery box


Thanks.   Well the peeling rose gold put me off, so I  didn't want the same replacement.  Is shame as I did like it.   
I would be more interested if pandora do a promo  something like spend £125 and pick a free charm up to £55.  I will be there in a flash .  I got enough free bangles now.


----------



## Missydora

Emibella said:


> Guys, don't judge me but I went back to the store today. I found that my Spring/green themed bracelet wasn't perfect and it was driving me nuts.  I'm sure Pandora lovers here can relate... So I got two more of the light green faceted charms and the butterfly one. I feel it's more balanced and cohesive this way. And I got to choose another free bracelet. Yay! What do you think?
> One thing is for sure: I'm officially on a Pandora ban for a while since I went waaay overboard.
> Has anyone else taken advantage of the free bracelet promo if it was available to you? If so, please share.


Oh my goodness you have just as many beads as I remember if not more 
I like the turquoise bracelet the best.
I totally understand your mentality of having to finish something that doesn't look finished in my mind. It's really annoying. But exciting to think that it will get sorted. And I get a relief when it completed .  This is why I'm so afraid to start anything too new like a sparkly one or different colour. If I begin a theme,  that's it.. my mind is completely focused on completion and research like mad on how to make it look how I want it to. .   It's also bad If there's a certain repeated pattern on a charm  or same spacer or glass I just want multiples of them??  Where as charms like animals and objects, one is fine.  I'm liking the essence bangle. I think that will be the next purchase. Suprisingly nobody bought me any charms for mothers day today (in uk) because everyone thinks I now have too much


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> Thank you for your lovely words @Mulberrygal!  May we see your newest creation? I'm very curious since when I started building my new bracelet, it was supposed to be dark blue and stars... As you can see, I diverted from my initial plan but it's still on my mind...



Oh that's interesting Emibella as I've done just that, dark blue & stars. Mine started off with some lighter blue but I split it as I preferred the dark blue on it's own.  It reminds me of my Dad everytime I look at it as he loved the night sky and used to point out all the stars to me.
I'm on holiday at the moment so I'll add a picture when I get home. It's lovely to have time to browse through the forums. 
I always admire everyone's bracelets on here with the mixtures of colour but when it comes to my own I do usually stick to one colour. With so many combinations possible it takes awhile to discover what you really like yourself


----------



## Mulberrygal

Missydora said:


> Thanks.   Well the peeling rose gold put me off, so I  didn't want the same replacement.  Is shame as I did like it.
> I would be more interested if pandora do a promo  something like spend £125 and pick a free charm up to £55.  I will be there in a flash .  I got enough free bangles now.



They have £20 off a £120 spend online from Thurs 29th. I think it's only for a few days and they still have charms left in the Spring Sale that can be used towards it....................I was very naughty in the sale. I think I could do with a free bracelet to spread my charms out  I was considering the Poetic Blooms but wondered if it might be too pretty.


----------



## Emibella

Missydora said:


> Oh my goodness you have just as many beads as I remember if not more
> I like the turquoise bracelet the best.
> I totally understand your mentality of having to finish something that doesn't look finished in my mind. It's really annoying. But exciting to think that it will get sorted. And I get a relief when it completed .  This is why I'm so afraid to start anything too new like a sparkly one or different colour. If I begin a theme,  that's it.. my mind is completely focused on completion and research like mad on how to make it look how I want it to. .   It's also bad If there's a certain repeated pattern on a charm  or same spacer or glass I just want multiples of them??  Where as charms like animals and objects, one is fine.  I'm liking the essence bangle. I think that will be the next purchase. Suprisingly nobody bought me any charms for mothers day today (in uk) because everyone thinks I now have too much



It's so funny, I'm the same when it comes to doubling certain charms to create a pattern. As for the more uniquely shaped one, I'm ok to have only one. 

You're bracelets are always beautiful and I like your pink and gold theme.

I like the Essence bangle, it stacks well with the others. Although I'm new to bangles, always had soft snake chain ones. Not sure how to design my Moments bangle. Got some c shaped rubber inserts for clips so I'll try and play around with it. The only thing that bothers me is the only have 3 sizes. The medium is a little stiff with charms on it and the large feels a little too big... Pandora should make bangles in the regular sizing imo.

And you should definitely get yourself a charm for mother's day!


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh that's interesting Emibella as I've done just that, dark blue & stars. Mine started off with some lighter blue but I split it as I preferred the dark blue on it's own.  It reminds me of my Dad everytime I look at it as he loved the night sky and used to point out all the stars to me.
> I'm on holiday at the moment so I'll add a picture when I get home. It's lovely to have time to browse through the forums.
> I always admire everyone's bracelets on here with the mixtures of colour but when it comes to my own I do usually stick to one colour. With so many combinations possible it takes awhile to discover what you really like yourself



Can't wait to see your dark blue bracelet! You're lucky to be on holidays, enjoy!!  Did you go somewhere sunny?


----------



## Emibella

For the ladies in the UK, there's a Pandora sale going on! 
http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/03/27/promotion-alert-pandora-uk-spring-2017-sale-now/


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> Can't wait to see your dark blue bracelet! You're lucky to be on holidays, enjoy!!  Did you go somewhere sunny?



Yes enjoying lots of sunshine in Teneriffe, lovely weather and a really relaxing break. I still want to add a couple of cosmic clips to my dark blue. I've rearranged it everytime I've bought another charm and I think I liked it best before it was full  I may buy the star bangle and transfer a few over 



Emibella said:


> For the ladies in the UK, there's a Pandora sale going on!
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/03/27/promotion-alert-pandora-uk-spring-2017-sale-now/


Thanks Emibella, I've already been very naughty and bought a few


----------



## AngelaPandora

Oh! Dark blue is my new theme also  I have a dark blue leather bracelet to compliment it and a gorgeous midnight murano charm.

 I also noticed that oxy bracelet gives it the deeper colour and as Ivalany already knew - I cannot take my new bangle off - I wear it with sky theamed clips.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Emibella said:


> Guys, don't judge me but I went back to the store today. I found that my Spring/green themed bracelet wasn't perfect and it was driving me nuts.  I'm sure Pandora lovers here can relate... So I got two more of the light green faceted charms and the butterfly one. I feel it's more balanced and cohesive this way. And I got to choose another free bracelet. Yay! What do you think?
> One thing is for sure: I'm officially on a Pandora ban for a while since I went waaay overboard.
> Has anyone else taken advantage of the free bracelet promo if it was available to you? If so, please share.



Not like, but LOVE the green one


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> View attachment 3648728
> 
> Oh! Dark blue is my new theme also  I have a dark blue leather bracelet to compliment it and a gorgeous midnight murano charm.
> 
> I also noticed that oxy bracelet gives it the deeper colour and as Ivalany already knew - I cannot take my new bangle off - I wear it with sky theamed clips.



Oh that looks lovely with the dark blue leather bracelet. Yes I've the oxidised bracelt and it definitely makes them stand out. I also have an oxy one for my purple themed and it looks great with a purple too. 
I haven't got the midnight murao, they showed it to me in store. It's lovely but I already have 2 midnight stardust & the night sky star Murano so thought another would be too much. 
I've filled mine up now, I couldn't help myself  there were so many gorgeous ones I liked! The problem is I don't like the look of it as much as when it was half full, you can't see the oxidised effect anymore   I always get carried away and when I get home I plan to split them onto 2 bracelets.


----------



## Missydora

Mulberrygal said:


> They have £20 off a £120 spend online from Thurs 29th. I think it's only for a few days and they still have charms left in the Spring Sale that can be used towards it....................I was very naughty in the sale. I think I could do with a free bracelet to spread my charms out  I was considering the Poetic Blooms but wondered if it might be too pretty.


Thanks for the heads up on this. Argento have got 70% Pandora sale currently but it's very limited charms mainly the older one's and  jewellery nothing I want though. 


Emibella said:


> It's so funny, I'm the same when it comes to doubling certain charms to create a pattern. As for the more uniquely shaped one, I'm ok to have only one.
> 
> You're bracelets are always beautiful and I like your pink and gold theme.
> 
> I like the Essence bangle, it stacks well with the others. Although I'm new to bangles, always had soft snake chain ones. Not sure how to design my Moments bangle. Got some c shaped rubber inserts for clips so I'll try and play around with it. The only thing that bothers me is the only have 3 sizes. The medium is a little stiff with charms on it and the large feels a little too big... Pandora should make bangles in the regular sizing imo.
> 
> 
> And you should definitely get yourself a charm for mother's day!


cm
Yeah I know what you mean it's weird the bangles don't come in 18cm or 20cm. 
I have to buy my own charms these days. Kids and hubby think I have too many charms, hubby says I  only use 50% of what I have the rest never see daylight . When i use to be at home a lot,  procrastination was a good excuse to get my beads out play and re arrange.  I loved it.


----------



## merc_g

Here is what I got with the most recent Pandora bracelet promo.

Starting a "things I love" bracelet. I also got another bracelet that's got the sterling heart clasp, but it's empty for now.


----------



## Emibella

AngelaPandora said:


> Not like, but LOVE the green one



Thank you!!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Missydora said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this. Argento have got 70% Pandora sale currently but it's very limited charms mainly the older one's and  jewellery nothing I want though


Yes it's always worth checking the online stores. Swag have had their Pandora items reduced since Christmas. I noticed yesterday they had the Field of Daisies murano for £5 but all gone now. They're such a fabulous charm that goes with gold or two-tone so well.  Swag also do cashback with Quidco so it's definitely a good one to buy from.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Go


merc_g said:


> Here is what I got with the most recent Pandora bracelet promo.
> 
> Starting a "things I love" bracelet. I also got another bracelet that's got the sterling heart clasp, but it's empty for now.
> 
> View attachment 3649399


Gorgeous, it looks so pretty


----------



## Emibella

A surprisingly early sneak peek at the Pandora Pre-Autumn 2017 collection has been posted on MoraPandora:
http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/03/29/pandora-pre-autumn-2017-sneak-peek/

Although I'm always curious to see what's coming in future collections, nothing here is of any particular interest to me, except maybe for the muranos. Good thing for my wallet I guess... 

What do you guys think?


----------



## guccilover21

Emibella said:


> A surprisingly early sneak peek at the Pandora Pre-Autumn 2017 collection has been posted on MoraPandora:
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/03/29/pandora-pre-autumn-2017-sneak-peek/
> 
> Although I'm always curious to see what's coming in future collections, nothing here is of any particular interest to me, except maybe for the muranos. Good thing for my wallet I guess...
> 
> What do you guys think?



I agree with you, not much that grabs me this time. I would like a "wife" version of that girl friend bead though. I also like the idea of the engraveable charms. I prefer two tone and wish they had more options for those.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> A surprisingly early sneak peek at the Pandora Pre-Autumn 2017 collection has been posted on MoraPandora:
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/03/29/pandora-pre-autumn-2017-sneak-peek/
> 
> Although I'm always curious to see what's coming in future collections, nothing here is of any particular interest to me, except maybe for the muranos. Good thing for my wallet I guess...
> 
> What do you guys think?



Thanks for sharing, can't say anything really grabs me. I quite like the red shoe but don't think I'd buy it. The clutch should look more like a bag, can't say it's easily recognisable and my first thoughts were it was a cigarette lighter.  The Muranos are lovely but I'm always drawn to a bit of colour.

It must be difficult to still come up with exciting additions that will make us desperately want them. I do find the new designs quite often need time to grow on me though. I don't think I've ever rushed out and bought anything from a new collection.


----------



## iVALANI

I am pretty underwhelmed with this preview... however the bears are cute, they would be a nice present for someone. I also like the red stiletto and the clutch but not enough to actually buy them. Muranos I would have to see in person, perhaps the black and white one could go well with my zebra print murano.


----------



## Emibella

Received an email today letting me know there will be a sale on Perlen tomorrow. Thought I'd share with you guy... 
http://us6.campaign-archive1.com/?u=295e545b0267355949ff93791&id=8fc8a5653c&e=bfcc0bf1ac


----------



## Caz71

Got these early bday gift.  Discontinued


----------



## guccilover21

Pretty pink rose ring! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have been gifted more charms by DH. There's been a fab sale on charms in the U.K. this time. So I've got the apple of my eye two tone, heart arrows two tone, the first dance charm, and teddy on a sleigh with presents two tone charm. I love how this looks. Only had it since Christmas and it's already half full!


----------



## AngelaPandora

I went through the older posts for the inspiration and played around with my beads. 
I call this one now my "Missydora style" bracelet: inspiration from pink/duo-tone look and her bracelet here 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pandora-thread.921518/page-23


----------



## AngelaPandora




----------



## AngelaPandora

Emibella said:


> A surprisingly early sneak peek at the Pandora Pre-Autumn 2017 collection has been posted on MoraPandora:
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/03/29/pandora-pre-autumn-2017-sneak-peek/
> 
> Although I'm always curious to see what's coming in future collections, nothing here is of any particular interest to me, except maybe for the muranos. Good thing for my wallet I guess...
> 
> What do you guys think?


I like the murano beads, nothing else have caughed my eye. It is good though - I just ordered 4 twisted duo-tone charms at discount, so it would be good to have a break for a while.


----------



## joseybird

I'm wondering what people think of the Pandora silver cz necklaces, such as the open circle and open heart necklaces.

I frequently see costume jewelry versions of these designs in department stores, and think they generally look cheap. For those who have seen/tried on Pandora's versions, do you think they look like diamond necklaces? How does one effectively keep them tarnish-free?

I love diamond open heart necklaces, and I'd really like to buy an affordable alternative that looks "real."


----------



## Emibella

AngelaPandora said:


> View attachment 3654285



AngelaPandora, your bracelet is stunning! LOVE it!  It's so chic and well balanced. And you have 3 mystic flowers which is one of my favourite charm. It's funny because your inspiration from @Missydora is one of the bracelets I remember catching my eyes when I first started to get into Pandora and reading these threads.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Emibella said:


> AngelaPandora, your bracelet is stunning! LOVE it!  It's so chic and well balanced. And you have 3 mystic flowers which is one of my favourite charm. It's funny because your inspiration from @Missydora is one of the bracelets I remember catching my eyes when I first started to get into Pandora and reading these threads.



Thank you!

Mystyc flower was my favourite for a long time. I both all 3 at full price even  The beauty is that I rediscover the charms that I have not been wearing for a while and I still love fhem. I started collecting duo-tone charms after the same Missydora bracelet  before that I just found that it is a waste of money as there is so little gold in them - but seeing how those tyny-tiny gold details stand out near blush and pink in Missydora beautifully designed bracelet changed my opinion - it is the detail and design, not value for money with Pandora.

When my twisted charms arrive I will swap mystic flowers and place them to my dark blue bracelet for the night secret garden theme.

Oh and I remember your advice Missydora - never put similar charms next to each other or directly opposite  works perfectly


----------



## xoelle

Missydora said:


> Thanks.   Well the peeling rose gold put me off, so I  didn't want the same replacement.  Is shame as I did like it.
> I would be more interested if pandora do a promo  something like spend £125 and pick a free charm up to £55.  I will be there in a flash .  I got enough free bangles now.


Gahhh! What happened to yours is my biggest fear turned true if I ever got a Pandora Rose bracelet and charms for myself. Pandora Rose is the only style of bracelet/bangle I don't have yet. I know in general rose gold has a tendency to fade over time. I hope what happened to yours was a once in a blue moon incident for Pandora Rose. I'd be concerned enough not to get another as my replacement either. Sorry to hear what happened with yours. It is a shame, the Pandora Rose collection is so beautiful!


----------



## xoelle

Emibella said:


> A surprisingly early sneak peek at the Pandora Pre-Autumn 2017 collection has been posted on MoraPandora:
> http://www.morapandorablog.com/2017/03/29/pandora-pre-autumn-2017-sneak-peek/
> 
> Although I'm always curious to see what's coming in future collections, nothing here is of any particular interest to me, except maybe for the muranos. Good thing for my wallet I guess...
> 
> What do you guys think?


Pandora's new collections are making it easy for me not to want any, anymore. I miss their older solid silver charms and two tone charms that had actual meaning. Two tones with a bunch of hearts, or two two button style charms are not enough for me. Too many flowers collections. Same with the pave'd everything. I even miss old school charms with different lovely colored gems on them and not just cubic zirconia everywhere. There's so much competition with other charm brands nowadays, and Pandora keeps catering towards the styles that their long-time customers aren't a fan of.


----------



## Missydora

AngelaPandora said:


> View attachment 3654285


Thank you. Iam really flattered  by your post.  I did do a double take when I saw your gorgeous creation before I read anything  because I thought,  wow this is really up my street  something I would have put together too.  This lady has same taste as me.  You know I just love that bejewelled look you have created on your bracelet. I can stare at it all day and just be content and happy.


----------



## Missydora

xoelle said:


> Gahhh! What happened to yours is my biggest fear turned true if I ever got a Pandora Rose bracelet and charms for myself. Pandora Rose is the only style of bracelet/bangle I don't have yet. I know in general rose gold has a tendency to fade over time. I hope what happened to yours was a once in a blue moon incident for Pandora Rose. I'd be concerned enough not to get another as my replacement either. Sorry to hear what happened with yours. It is a shame, the Pandora Rose collection is so beautiful!


I was put off from buying rose gold when they 1st came out because of the fear the plating would chip or wear off.  But when the bangle was gifted to me. I thought it was a great a chance to give it a go .   I really like it but hadn't got any rose gold charms.  Judging by the fact no one on here I believe has had the rose plating chip off like mine. I think I must have got a defective one.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Pandoortje said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a golden bracelet, but I would have to sell a couple of goldies. What should I choose? A two tone bracelet full of golden charms or a golden bracelet whit less charms?


I love looking back through some of the old pictures and came across this question. I just wondered what you decided Pandoortje?
I have a gold bracelet and nearly filled it but the gold bracelet had no wow factor because you couldn't see it   I've now taken several of the gold charms off and added them to a two tone bracelet with a couple of Field of Daisies Muranos & a bit of sparkle. I am absolutely thrilled to bits with it, the silver of the bracelet really sets off the gold charms and my gold bracelet is now visible and they stack well together 



AngelaPandora said:


> View attachment 3654285



This is a stunning creation AP. I love the way you have added different types of charms and they all look fabulous together. I have some of these charms  I may just have to do a bit of borrowing of ideas from you and Missydora.
I must stop looking on here, I just think I'm finished and over Pandora and something else grabs me


----------



## merekat703

xoelle said:


> Pandora's new collections are making it easy for me not to want any, anymore. I miss their older solid silver charms and two tone charms that had actual meaning. Two tones with a bunch of hearts, or two two button style charms are not enough for me. Too many flowers collections. Same with the pave'd everything. I even miss old school charms with different lovely colored gems on them and not just cubic zirconia everywhere. There's so much competition with other charm brands nowadays, and Pandora keeps catering towards the styles that their long-time customers aren't a fan of.


I am fairly new to Pandora and agree 100% I wanted "memories" not gaudy cz encrusted hearts and flowers.


----------



## Mulberrygal

As promised a picture of my dark blue night sky bracelet. 

I haven't sorted out the order at all at the moment, I just haven't had time to fiddle around with the charms and hopefully  will try today. They will also be on my Oxy bracelet.

I'd love some advice on the Cosmic clips. I've just purchased two to replace the swirl clips (one swirl clip & one Cosmic showing at mo ) When I initially tried them on in store I had the star in the middle and not many other charms. I thought they looked absolutely stunning but now I'm not so smitten by them. I know a lot of you aren't keen on too much cz but I really like it so I don't mind overload. I've also just purchased another galaxy spacer. 
They were all online purchases so I'm thinking of returning but I'd love to hear opinions or ideas?


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> As promised a picture of my dark blue night sky bracelet.
> 
> I haven't sorted out the order at all at the moment, I just haven't had time to fiddle around with the charms and hopefully  will try today. They will also be on my Oxy bracelet.
> 
> I'd love some advice on the Cosmic clips. I've just purchased two to replace the swirl clips (one swirl clip & one Cosmic showing at mo ) When I initially tried them on in store I had the star in the middle and not many other charms. I thought they looked absolutely stunning but now I'm not so smitten by them. I know a lot of you aren't keen on too much cz but I really like it so I don't mind overload. I've also just purchased another galaxy spacer.
> They were all online purchases so I'm thinking of returning but I'd love to hear opinions or ideas?



I love your bracelet Mulberrygal! Like the monochrome design. It looks understated and chic at the same time. I would swap the Swirl clip for a second Cosmic clip, add a second Galaxy spacer and another charm at the right end to balance everything out. I like a symmetrical look, but that's just me. Good job!!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> I love your bracelet Mulberrygal! Like the monochrome design. It looks understated and chic at the same time. I would swap the Swirl clip for a second Cosmic clip, add a second Galaxy spacer and another charm at the right end to balance everything out. I like a symmetrical look, but that's just me. Good job!!


Thank you Emibella, I'd already been playing around and getting very cross   I'm not sure about symmetrical so no idea why I keep buying two of the ones I like  I think you're right though and will probably go back to the original with your suggestions. I'm also still not convinced I'm a full bracelet girl, Lol my first pick is always the half full ones.

What do you think of it with the Cosmic clip in purple? Does it look totally wrong with the blue or can I get away with one. I so love the Cosmic in purple   ..........in these pictures I've taken the blue bauble off but I miss it, one of my favourites. I also think there's not enough blue in the middle, that will have to change. Oh why is it so difficult and drive me so nuts


----------



## Mulberrygal

I've been asked a couple of times about my two tone with the signature clasp. This is probably my favourite bracelet, I really love the clasp and it looks great with the yellow gold safety chain and the gold charm in the centre. I've added silicon spacers to the centre charm and the two gold end charms so they stay put but the rest move around.

I've just purchased the gold clips and they are so very pretty. I managed to pick them up in the sale and the bracelet for me is finished, I'll keep it like this. Looks great stacked with gold or silver and the Essence  bracelet


----------



## melvel

Emibella said:


> Received an email today letting me know there will be a sale on Perlen tomorrow. Thought I'd share with you guy...
> http://us6.campaign-archive1.com/?u=295e545b0267355949ff93791&id=8fc8a5653c&e=bfcc0bf1ac




How long does it take for Perlen to deliver, in your experience.  They have one of the charms I've been searching a long time for.


----------



## xoelle

On the topic of the TT clasp bracelet, I've finally out a way to use my Christ heart dangle and Snow  White charm.


----------



## xoelle

melvel said:


> How long does it take for Perlen to deliver, in your experience.  They have one of the charms I've been searching a long time for.


I live in Northern California and it generally takes 7-10 days for me. Usually 7 days average. I purchase from them quite a bit, and I almost always just go with the free shipping option. I actually did purchase something from their sale last week, still free shipping. They shipped it out on Friday my time, and I got it yesterday/Wednesday. That's the fastest that's happened for me so far. Lol


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you Emibella, I'd already been playing around and getting very cross   I'm not sure about symmetrical so no idea why I keep buying two of the ones I like  I think you're right though and will probably go back to the original with your suggestions. I'm also still not convinced I'm a full bracelet girl, Lol my first pick is always the half full ones.
> 
> What do you think of it with the Cosmic clip in purple? Does it look totally wrong with the blue or can I get away with one. I so love the Cosmic in purple   ..........in these pictures I've taken the blue bauble off but I miss it, one of my favourites. I also think there's not enough blue in the middle, that will have to change. Oh why is it so difficult and drive me so nuts



Beautiful! I like both Cosmic clips but prefer them to be the same. But that's just me.  I think your full bracelet looks stunning!

As for adding blue, I like the blie swirl charm you had on there in your previous pic. Also, maybe you could add some little facet charms? Keep us posted on the evolution of your design!


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> I've been asked a couple of times about my two tone with the signature clasp. This is probably my favourite bracelet, I really love the clasp and it looks great with the yellow gold safety chain and the gold charm in the centre. I've added silicon spacers to the centre charm and the two gold end charms so they stay put but the rest move around.
> 
> I've just purchased the gold clips and they are so very pretty. I managed to pick them up in the sale and the bracelet for me is finished, I'll keep it like this. Looks great stacked with gold or silver and the Essence  bracelet



This is so pretty! As you know, I have the same bracelet minus the gold charms...  I like the way you styled it. And those new clips are to die for!!


----------



## Emibella

xoelle said:


> View attachment 3659438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of the TT clasp bracelet, I've finally out a way to use my Christ heart dangle and Snow  White charm.



So pretty! I love them! And they happen to be two of my favourite clasps...


----------



## Emibella

melvel said:


> How long does it take for Perlen to deliver, in your experience.  They have one of the charms I've been searching a long time for.



It depends of the time of the year. Last November and December, it took forever, like three weeks. But it was because of the Black Friday sale and the Christmas Holidays. Otherwise, it takes around 7 days, a little more if you choose the registered mail option. I only do that if what I've ordered has higher value, because that's the only way to track your shipment and get reimbursed if there's a problem and the package doesn't arrive. I live in Canada for reference. But I've ordered from them many times and never experienced any problem. They do have good customer service. Please share with us if you en up getting something!


----------



## Missydora

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you Emibella, I'd already been playing around and getting very cross   I'm not sure about symmetrical so no idea why I keep buying two of the ones I like  I think you're right though and will probably go back to the original with your suggestions. I'm also still not convinced I'm a full bracelet girl, Lol my first pick is always the half full ones.
> 
> What do you think of it with the Cosmic clip in purple? Does it look totally wrong with the blue or can I get away with one. I so love the Cosmic in purple   ..........in these pictures I've taken the blue bauble off but I miss it, one of my favourites. I also think there's not enough blue in the middle, that will have to change. Oh why is it so difficult and drive me so nuts


I like the top one of the 2 pic.  I personally prefer to put round shape charms next to a spacer or something barrel shape or a abstract shape rather than ball shape next to another ball shape.  I like to put smooth shape charm next to a more textured or more detailed charm. Never a smooth charm next to another smooth one or 2 detailed charm next to each other.  But I also like you like to buy multiple spacers  the same ones as I think they do pull everything together and give the bracelet a more put together look.   But overall I think you have done a brilliant job and I think your theme looks really good with some bling 
Your gold bracelet is just  I love gold and white combo.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Missydora said:


> I like the top one of the 2 pic.  I personally prefer to put round shape charms next to a spacer or something barrel shape or a abstract shape rather than ball shape next to another ball shape.  I like to put smooth shape charm next to a more textured or more detailed charm. Never a smooth charm next to another smooth one or 2 detailed charm next to each other.  But I also like you like to buy multiple spacers  the same ones as I think they do pull everything together and give the bracelet a more put together look.   But overall I think you have done a brilliant job and I think your theme looks really good with some bling
> Your gold bracelet is just  I love gold and white combo.



Yes I'm the same I don't like the look of round next to round etc and feel the shapes need to be spilt up with spacers and different contours/textures. I had Swirl clips on originally with blue stones which was a different shape and when I added the round Cosmic clips it completely threw it all out & they  were more difficult to fit in.

The Cosmic clips fit the sky theme better but I'm in a dilemma whether to keep them or go back to the swirl clips


----------



## Mulberrygal

Emibella said:


> Beautiful! I like both Cosmic clips but prefer them to be the same. But that's just me.  I think your full bracelet looks stunning!
> 
> As for adding blue, I like the blie swirl charm you had on there in your previous pic. Also, maybe you could add some little facet charms? Keep us posted on the evolution of your design!



Thanks Emibella, I'm still still not sure what to do about the Cosmic clips, they are replacing the Blue Swirl Clips in the first picture. I really like the swirl clips and am just trying the Cosmic out but I must decide soon whether to return or not. 

I love the petite facets but they only seem to have light blue at the moment and I want to keep the bracelet all dark blue.

I may add them to my light blue bracelet which only has a few charms. I'm going to try the Swirl clips on there although I have clips.  I'll upload a pic of both .....


----------



## Missydora

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Emibella, I'm still still not sure what to do about the Cosmic clips, they are replacing the Blue Swirl Clips in the first picture. I really like the swirl clips and am just trying the Cosmic out but I must decide soon whether to return or not.
> 
> I love the petite facets but they only seem to have light blue at the moment and I want to keep the bracelet all dark blue.
> 
> I may add them to my light blue bracelet which only has a few charms. I'm going to try the Swirl clips on there although I have clips.  I'll upload a pic of both .....


Yes please post some pics


----------



## Emibella

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Emibella, I'm still still not sure what to do about the Cosmic clips, they are replacing the Blue Swirl Clips in the first picture. I really like the swirl clips and am just trying the Cosmic out but I must decide soon whether to return or not.
> 
> I love the petite facets but they only seem to have light blue at the moment and I want to keep the bracelet all dark blue.
> 
> I may add them to my light blue bracelet which only has a few charms. I'm going to try the Swirl clips on there although I have clips.  I'll upload a pic of both .....



Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Emibella

Just got the dice charms in Vegas!  I wanted only one but ended up going with two. The SA told me it was customary to get a pair, since that's how you throw dice. Yeah, I know... not the best argument but I was easily convinced, they're so cute!


----------



## melvel

Emibella said:


> It depends of the time of the year. Last November and December, it took forever, like three weeks. But it was because of the Black Friday sale and the Christmas Holidays. Otherwise, it takes around 7 days, a little more if you choose the registered mail option. I only do that if what I've ordered has higher value, because that's the only way to track your shipment and get reimbursed if there's a problem and the package doesn't arrive. I live in Canada for reference. But I've ordered from them many times and never experienced any problem. They do have good customer service. Please share with us if you en up getting something!



Thanks!  I went ahead and purchased for the first time just now.  Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I tried my two tone bracelet stacked with my larger beaded Tiffany today and was really pleased with the look. Most of my bracelets I stack are thinner which is maybe why I'm not keen on them with a full bracelet.
I usually wear the two thinner ones all the time and rarely take them off but there're off now and will try a few more variations.
My two tone is my random Memories bracelet and I don't wear it enough!


----------



## Mulberrygal

.......and a picture of my pale blue bracelet, basically based on seaside memories. It's not good light for photos now but I'm sure you'll get an idea. 
I don't want to add many more charms but would like some more blue, definitely a pale blue petite facets. The starfish clips are supposed to be two-tone but the gold seems non-existent, you can barely see it!


----------



## guccilover21

Mulberrygal said:


> I tried my two tone bracelet stacked with my larger beaded Tiffany today and was really pleased with the look. Most of my bracelets I stack are thinner which is maybe why I'm not keen on them with a full bracelet.
> I usually wear the two thinner ones all the time and rarely take them off but there're off now and will try a few more variations.
> My two tone is my random Memories bracelet and I don't wear it enough!



Wow I love the stack. I wanted to stack Tiffany bracelet with a full pandora one in the future too!


----------



## areyoulistening

Hi you all. I'm new to this thread, but I lurk here often. I got a new (black) leather bracelet, and the Lucky Elephant charm. I'd like to get maybe another few charms, but I want a "luck" theme. I can always switch the bracelet out with another I have (I have several Pandora bracelets). I'm just having a hard time thinking of what I want besides the elephant charm. I know there's also a Lucky Cat.. Anything else?


----------



## Emibella

areyoulistening said:


> Hi you all. I'm new to this thread, but I lurk here often. I got a new (black) leather bracelet, and the Lucky Elephant charm. I'd like to get maybe another few charms, but I want a "luck" theme. I can always switch the bracelet out with another I have (I have several Pandora bracelets). I'm just having a hard time thinking of what I want besides the elephant charm. I know there's also a Lucky Cat.. Anything else?



Hi, welcome here! I recently got the new Lucky Day dangle which I quite like. I'm also attaching a couple more ideas.


----------



## melvel

areyoulistening said:


> Hi you all. I'm new to this thread, but I lurk here often. I got a new (black) leather bracelet, and the Lucky Elephant charm. I'd like to get maybe another few charms, but I want a "luck" theme. I can always switch the bracelet out with another I have (I have several Pandora bracelets). I'm just having a hard time thinking of what I want besides the elephant charm. I know there's also a Lucky Cat.. Anything else?



There's also a lucky penny (although discontinued), a wishbone and dice.


----------



## Mulberrygal

areyoulistening said:


> Hi you all. I'm new to this thread, but I lurk here often. I got a new (black) leather bracelet, and the Lucky Elephant charm. I'd like to get maybe another few charms, but I want a "luck" theme. I can always switch the bracelet out with another I have (I have several Pandora bracelets). I'm just having a hard time thinking of what I want besides the elephant charm. I know there's also a Lucky Cat.. Anything else?



Welcome, I'm sure we'd all like to see some pictures of your other bracelets 
 I've the lucky clover and horse shoe in rose gold which are discontinued but if you look around you can pick them up in the sales. 

Pandora have also brought them both out in silver now


----------



## Mulberrygal

I've just looked up the Elephant, so cute. I remember there was also a lucky cat charm which will be retired now.


----------



## xoelle

areyoulistening said:


> Hi you all. I'm new to this thread, but I lurk here often. I got a new (black) leather bracelet, and the Lucky Elephant charm. I'd like to get maybe another few charms, but I want a "luck" theme. I can always switch the bracelet out with another I have (I have several Pandora bracelets). I'm just having a hard time thinking of what I want besides the elephant charm. I know there's also a Lucky Cat.. Anything else?


I think the Buddha (Smiling) would be a cute "luck" charm to go with the Lucky Elephant.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I had a brainwave for my pale blue seaside bracelet and tried using the starfish clips as charms and went back to the original clips. I liked the effect immediately, the round of the clips seems to fit in much better here. I've had a shuffle around but not the final version yet 

I'm trying not to buy two of everything but it's so difficult. I really love the blue sparkly starfish and think I really need another. It's not captured well in my picture so I've added a stock photos

Any ideas anyone of what else I can add? I don't want it full, maybe a couple more charms. There was only one Northern lights spacer in stock and I definitely think I'd like another of these or so something similar


----------



## areyoulistening

You've all given me some cute ideas! Thank you for the warm welcome, too!  I love to see everyone's bracelets. I did some damage today at my local Pandora store and made a whole new Disney themed bracelet. Now to work on my "luck" theme. So after some re-arranging, here's my bracelets. I'm pretty satisfied with them, but some needs cleaned.


----------



## merekat703

Any one have Mrs Potts charm? How does the enamel hold up over time? Is it cute in person?


----------



## melvel

merekat703 said:


> Any one have Mrs Potts charm? How does the enamel hold up over time? Is it cute in person?



It's very cute in person.  I've had no problem with Pandora enamel so far, so I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## luckyduckybunny

Hi ladies , where is the best place to see a list of retired charms, preferably with names (or item# even better). Do you know any blogs that have them compiled in a single post or archive for convenience? 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Mulberrygal

luckyduckybunny said:


> Hi ladies , where is the best place to see a list of retired charms, preferably with names (or item# even better). Do you know any blogs that have them compiled in a single post or archive for convenience?
> Thanks for any help!



Pandora have a list on their website which I find is a really good way to have a look through -
http://www.pandora.net/en-gb/products/retired

You can search by colour, metal etc and the names and item number come up as soon as you click on an item


----------



## luckyduckybunny

Thank you  


Mulberrygal said:


> Pandora have a list on their website which I find is a really good way to have a look through -
> http://www.pandora.net/en-gb/products/retired
> 
> You can search by colour, metal etc and the names and item number come up as soon as you click on an item


----------



## Mulberrygal

Has anyone used the Blooming Dahlia clip or clips with a Rose gold bracelet. Or are they a good match?

If so can you post pictures please

I've had the Rose gold bracelet with a couple of charms sitting in my jewellery drawer for many months. I don't quite feel the love and really would like to find a combo I'd wear.............otherwise I'm still thinking I must sell off charms that aren't to my taste anymore. I saw the design below and quite liked it, other than the strawberries and I'm not a fan of the Pandora clips so thought maybe with a bit of shuffling and possible the Dahlia clips it might be for me. I just adore those Honeysuckle pink shimmering droplets charms  

Any Input would be much appreciated, what have you added to your Rose gold bracelet?? I also think pink is a lovely match with it.


----------



## BurgundyRose

Mulberrygal said:


> Has anyone used the Blooming Dahlia clip or clips with a Rose gold bracelet. Or are they a good match?
> 
> If so can you post pictures please
> 
> I've had the Rose gold bracelet with a couple of charms sitting in my jewellery drawer for many months. I don't quite feel the love and really would like to find a combo I'd wear.............otherwise I'm still thinking I must sell off charms that aren't to my taste anymore. I saw the design below and quite liked it, other than the strawberries and I'm not a fan of the Pandora clips so thought maybe with a bit of shuffling and possible the Dahlia clips it might be for me. I just adore those Honeysuckle pink shimmering droplets charms
> 
> Any Input would be much appreciated, what have you added to your Rose gold bracelet?? I also think pink is a lovely match with it.



I agree that pink charms (glass and enameled) look best on a rose gold bracelet.  The one you posted above is very pretty.  I am not big on floral beads anymore (hard with Pandora now) but do like the dahlia and other pink florals on that bracelet.

I have silver and yellow gold clasped bracelets.  When the rose gold came out I fugured it was 1. Plated and 2. I didn't need another color clasp.  The addiction was strong then and it's beginning to wane a bit.

 I, too, need to say Goodbye to orphan charns I never found the right spot for and some others I just don't like anymore.

Good luck with your rose gold bracelet.  RG sure does look good against every skintone, imo.  Very attractive color.


----------



## xoelle

She's here! My Polish (and Russian) exclusive, the Fairytale Fish. I switched out my Christ heart dangle for this little baby. I think it suits the braided/rope hearts much better. Like a subtle maritime nod.


----------



## xoelle

merekat703 said:


> Any one have Mrs Potts charm? How does the enamel hold up over time? Is it cute in person?


I wore mine for 3 days straight at Disneyland and California Adventure, carrying my 4 yr old daughter on/off with the same arm. It still looks the same since the first day I bought it. It looks a lot cuter in person than in pictures.


----------



## Mulberrygal

xoelle said:


> She's here! My Polish (and Russian) exclusive, the Fairytale Fish. I switched out my Christ heart dangle for this little baby. I think it suits the braided/rope hearts much better. Like a subtle maritime nod.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670726



Oh she's really pretty, looks gorgeous.


----------



## Mulberrygal

BurgundyRose said:


> I agree that pink charms (glass and enameled) look best on a rose gold bracelet.  The one you posted above is very pretty.  I am not big on floral beads anymore (hard with Pandora now) but do like the dahlia and other pink florals on that bracelet.
> 
> I have silver and yellow gold clasped bracelets.  When the rose gold came out I fugured it was 1. Plated and 2. I didn't need another color clasp.  The addiction was strong then and it's beginning to wane a bit.
> 
> I, too, need to say Goodbye to orphan charns I never found the right spot for and some others I just don't like anymore.
> 
> Good luck with your rose gold bracelet.  RG sure does look good against every skintone, imo.  Very attractive color.



Thank you for your input Burgundy Rose. "Orphan" charms, perfect description   I'm away at the moment but when I get home I really must try to sort them out once and for all!
The Pandora Rose collection really grabbed me to start with, so pretty and I bought just a couple of charms on a bracelet. Like you I also had yellow gold clasp bracelets and then DH bought me a gold bracelet for a special Anniversary and the rose just didn't progress after that. My other bracelets had priority and just like some handbags I have, Pandora Rose didn't see the light of day.

I saw the design above and thought it was really pretty. I think I can put something together similar but I'll need to buy the Droplets charms and I just wonder even then, how often will I wear it? The decision is do I spend more money to create something I'd wear or do I loose money and rehome my "Orphan" charms? The resale value is also infuriating because all the fakes available on EBay drag the price down  

The other thing I've found with the Rose is it's really lost it's shine. Has anyone else had this problem?
I'll add a picture when I get home.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> Has anyone used the Blooming Dahlia clip or clips with a Rose gold bracelet. Or are they a good match?
> 
> If so can you post pictures please
> 
> I've had the Rose gold bracelet with a couple of charms sitting in my jewellery drawer for many months. I don't quite feel the love and really would like to find a combo I'd wear.............otherwise I'm still thinking I must sell off charms that aren't to my taste anymore. I saw the design below and quite liked it, other than the strawberries and I'm not a fan of the Pandora clips so thought maybe with a bit of shuffling and possible the Dahlia clips it might be for me. I just adore those Honeysuckle pink shimmering droplets charms
> 
> Any Input would be much appreciated, what have you added to your Rose gold bracelet?? I also think pink is a lovely match with it.



Oh my! It is lovely
I suggest to try your light-blue maritime charms with rose gold and rose the clips on this picture. Saw one in the store and found rose+light blue combo so lovely. 

I have most of the charms from your light-blie and love the blingibstarfish - I decided to have one - it stands out better this way, although I also like to repeat the same charms for pattern. I would keep it that eay and wait for new maritime charms


----------



## xoelle

Oh wow, that Pandora Rose and pink combo you found looks so gorgeous @Mulberrygal! I'm not even a pink kind of girl. Ahh. Fighting the need/temptation to start one. So far I'm resisting because as @BurgundyRose said, it's plated, and I just saw your comment saying it dulled already. Boo.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> Oh my! It is lovely
> I suggest to try your light-blue maritime charms with rose gold and rose the clips on this picture. Saw one in the store and found rose+light blue combo so lovely.
> 
> I have most of the charms from your light-blie and love the blingibstarfish - I decided to have one - it stands out better this way, although I also like to repeat the same charms for pattern. I would keep it that eay and wait for new maritime charms



I like the idea but I really want to find a place for my "orphaned" pink/red charms that have no place to go 

I'm also not one for changing my bracelet around, for me once I'm totally happy with my bracelet that's the way it tends to stay. There never seems to be enough hours in the day to keep swapping them from one bracelet to another 



xoelle said:


> Oh wow, that Pandora Rose and pink combo you found looks so gorgeous @Mulberrygal! I'm not even a pink kind of girl. Ahh. Fighting the need/temptation to start one. So far I'm resisting because as @BurgundyRose said, it's plated, and I just saw your comment saying it dulled already. Boo.



The rose charms have definitely dulled, I was surprised as I've probably only worn them a couple of times and they've been stored since. Do silver charms not dull the same though?  I'm sure they must do as eventually they'll tarnish.

I'm going to give the Rose a polish today to see how they come up. I also plan to take them into Pandora for their free clean next time I'm over that way. I wonder if they put them in their Tumbler if they are only plated.


----------



## xoelle

Mulberrygal said:


> The rose charms have definitely dulled, I was surprised as I've probably only worn them a couple of times and they've been stored since. Do silver charms not dull the same though?  I'm sure they must do as eventually they'll tarnish.
> 
> I'm going to give the Rose a polish today to see how they come up. I also plan to take them into Pandora for their free clean next time I'm over that way. I wonder if they put them in their Tumbler if they are only plated.


Regular, plain silver definitely dulls and tarnishes as well, but it's easier to clean up and re-shine with silver polishing cloths. I was reading how Pandora Rose is cleaned differently. Makes sense. I found the following maintenance guidelines from Pandora's Website:

_These innovative products deserve special care. Maintain the beautiful shine and unique finish by polishing PANDORA Rose™ products with a chemical free soft cloth. Dampen the cloth in lukewarm water, adding a small amount of mild soap, and rub gently on jewelry. Rinse with clean water and pat dry with a soft cloth.

If jewelry is particularly dirty, soak for 5 to 10 minutes. Use of silver polishing liquids, silver dips, ultrasonic cleaning and a tumbler should be avoided.

PANDORA polishing cloths with cleaning compound are not recommended for PANDORA Rose™ jewelry. Do not expose the jewelry to harsh chemicals, perfumes, lotions, and remove jewelry prior to bathing or swimming.

Please note that the warm pink-hued color may intensify with age due to tarnishing, adding to the jewelry’s beautiful, vintage appeal. It is normal for the finishing to wear off over time. PANDORA’s warranty does not cover this wear and tear._


----------



## Mulberrygal

xoelle said:


> Regular, plain silver definitely dulls and tarnishes as well, but it's easier to clean up and re-shine with silver polishing cloths. I was reading how Pandora Rose is cleaned differently. Makes sense. I found the following maintenance guidelines from Pandora's Website:
> 
> _These innovative products deserve special care. Maintain the beautiful shine and unique finish by polishing PANDORA Rose™ products with a chemical free soft cloth. Dampen the cloth in lukewarm water, adding a small amount of mild soap, and rub gently on jewelry. Rinse with clean water and pat dry with a soft cloth.
> 
> If jewelry is particularly dirty, soak for 5 to 10 minutes. Use of silver polishing liquids, silver dips, ultrasonic cleaning and a tumbler should be avoided.
> 
> PANDORA polishing cloths with cleaning compound are not recommended for PANDORA Rose™ jewelry. Do not expose the jewelry to harsh chemicals, perfumes, lotions, and remove jewelry prior to bathing or swimming.
> 
> Please note that the warm pink-hued color may intensify with age due to tarnishing, adding to the jewelry’s beautiful, vintage appeal. It is normal for the finishing to wear off over time. PANDORA’s warranty does not cover this wear and tear._



Oh thank you so much Xoelle, I'm so glad I read this first before polishing! 
I cleaned my Rose charms up with a little soap & water and they are much improved. They had totally lost there lustre, the dangle heart & horseshoe (which are real rose gold) and the heart were the worst. I've added pictures below which aren't brilliant but I think you can see the difference 

I didn't know the rose turns darker either. I purchased some used clips some time ago and was horrified when they  arrived and were really dark. I sent them back, didn't like them like that at all. I definitely won't be buying anymore, the thought of them going dark has totally put me off.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I've tried some different combinations but very uninspired by them. I'd hoped I could maybe use the red hearts in place of the strawberries in the picture I posted but I'm not liking them at all. I don't like the rose clips either, I prefer the heart clips but have other combos that look much better with them. I guess I'd really need to commit to the shimmering droplet charms to be sure. 
I seem to be getting nowhere and I'm just nit going to wear it as it is.
Any ideas anyone, what would you do???


----------



## Mulberrygal

I've solved the problem of my red Muranos & Hearts  I've got the opportunity to buy some "retired" Xmas charms. I considered started an Xmas themed bracelet the year before last so beginning with a few charms I was going to buy at that time seems a good starting point. 

Lol, it's well out of season but I feel quite excited. It's so much easier with a theme and there are loads of gorgeous Xmas charms to choose from. I've googled and found loads of pictures and have formed a basis of a plan. I can also use my Cosmic Clips & my silver star...............I'm planning on no repeats this time, other than the four I already have.

I plan to swap between white & red Muranos and create a winter snow and a Christmas theme.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> Oh my! It is lovely
> I suggest to try your light-blue maritime charms with rose gold and rose the clips on this picture. Saw one in the store and found rose+light blue combo so lovely.
> 
> I have most of the charms from your light-blie and love the blingibstarfish - I decided to have one - it stands out better this way, although I also like to repeat the same charms for pattern. I would keep it that eay and wait for new maritime charms



Can you post a picture of your bracelet AngelaPandora. I don't remember seeing one.

I couldn't resist buying the Sea turtle whilst at the airport last week. He's a lovely addition, plenty of bling. I considered getting the older version but I do love a bit of sparkle. I also feel I'm missing some colour and would like to add a touch of green somehow. It's my only bracelet without Muranos, I'm not sure I'll keep it that way. I may try the Ocean Mosaic which has green and just a touch of blue.

I agree about waiting for the new maritime charms. There are lots of tropical holiday ones for summer 17 which are lovely but I mainly wanted to keep mine to more of a local beach theme as I live by the sea. I really like the tropical starfish/seashell & the tropical ocean life charm that hopefully will be out soon. I'm definitely leaving room for those two although my beach isn't at all tropical I think they'll still fit within my local theme............although maybe I'll touch on the Tropical holiday, who knows. That's the beauty of Pandora we can always change, maybe I'll just adjust it when I'm off on holiday, adding sunglasses, cocktails, who knows

Ocean Mosaic, has anyone got one

and my new little fella, Sea Turtle


----------



## katie's mum

Mulberrygal said:


> Can you post a picture of your bracelet AngelaPandora. I don't remember seeing one.
> 
> I couldn't resist buying the Sea turtle whilst at the airport last week. He's a lovely addition, plenty of bling. I considered getting the older version but I do love a bit of sparkle. I also feel I'm missing some colour and would like to add a touch of green somehow. It's my only bracelet without Muranos, I'm not sure I'll keep it that way. I may try the Ocean Mosaic which has green and just a touch of blue.
> 
> I agree about waiting for the new maritime charms. There are lots of tropical holiday ones for summer 17 which are lovely but I mainly wanted to keep mine to more of a local beach theme as I live by the sea. I really like the tropical starfish/seashell & the tropical ocean life charm that hopefully will be out soon. I'm definitely leaving room for those two although my beach isn't at all tropical I think they'll still fit within my local theme............although maybe I'll touch on the Tropical holiday, who knows. That's the beauty of Pandora we can always change, maybe I'll just adjust it when I'm off on holiday, adding sunglasses, cocktails, who knows
> 
> Ocean Mosaic, has anyone got one
> 
> and my new little fella, Sea Turtle



I have the Ocean mosaic charm with the sea turtle, swan and peacock


----------



## Mulberrygal

katie's mum said:


> I have the Ocean mosaic charm with the sea turtle, swan and peacock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676691



Oh that's lovely, thanks for sharing. I've never seen or knew there was a Peacock, what a stunning charm. Does the Ocean Mosaic have some blue in it?


----------



## katie's mum

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh that's lovely, thanks for sharing. I've never seen or knew there was a Peacock, what a stunning charm. Does the Ocean Mosaic have some blue in it?



Yes it's got blue, green and clear CZ, it's very pretty! I got the peacock charm from Pandora at Bicester Village.


----------



## Mulberrygal

katie's mum said:


> Yes it's got blue, green and clear CZ, it's very pretty! I got the peacock charm from Pandora at Bicester Village.



Oh I went there recently and got a few redundant charms & a couple of great bargains. It's a big of a long haul for me from the SE but I always try to make a detour whenever remotely near!  

Will you add any more charms to your bracelet or keep it like this?


----------



## katie's mum

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh I went there recently and got a few redundant charms & a couple of great bargains. It's a big of a long haul for me from the SE but I always try to make a detour whenever remotely near!
> 
> Will you add any more charms to your bracelet or keep it like this?



It takes me 2 hours to get to Bicester village but I love going there! Might go again this weekend for the private sale which starts on the 27th. 
Not sure if I'll add more charms, depends what the summer collection looks like!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Yes I've got the disc


katie's mum said:


> It takes me 2 hours to get to Bicester village but I love going there! Might go again this weekend for the private sale which starts on the 27th.
> Not sure if I'll add more charms, depends what the summer collection looks like!



Yes I've got the discount for this weekend too but won't be going. It's a 4 hour drive for me so I've only ever been 3 times. It's quite out of the way which is a shame but probably for the best 
I've heard it gets horrendously busy when the discount is on! I usually get there at the crack of dawn to take advantage of the quiet, even then Pandora has a queue. It seems the most popular shop, I guess because it's the only one in UK.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Hi Mulberrygirl!

This is my beach- light blue with few charms



And here I tried my new twisyed charms - I think that them and infinity charms are like ropes and knots forbthe sea/marine theame


----------



## AngelaPandora

Mulberrygal said:


> I've tried some different combinations but very uninspired by them. I'd hoped I could maybe use the red hearts in place of the strawberries in the picture I posted but I'm not liking them at all. I don't like the rose clips either, I prefer the heart clips but have other combos that look much better with them. I guess I'd really need to commit to the shimmering droplet charms to be sure.
> I seem to be getting nowhere and I'm just nit going to wear it as it is.
> Any ideas anyone, what would you do???



Did youbtrie ceresent and red hearts with rose gold charms?


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> Hi Mulberrygirl!
> 
> This is my beach- light blue with few charms
> 
> View attachment 3683166
> 
> And here I tried my new twisyed charms - I think that them and infinity charms are like ropes and knots forbthe sea/marine theame
> 
> View attachment 3683171



They look lovely AngelPandora, I really like the "rope & knot" idea. I love those Muranos, I've seen them on other bracelets when I was looking through but they are retired now. They look perfect for a marine theme.

I've now moved my two-tone shellfish onto mine. I've tried to create more of a mixture of blue & green by adding my green petite facet & purchased a sea blue one but I'd still love those Muranos you have. I'd like to leave some space for the new Summer Ocean charm & tropical starfish/shellfish dangle.


----------



## iVALANI

Angela, your bracelets are lovely as always. 

Ladies have you seen these new bangles? I am pretty excited about this release. They're supposed to be released on *May 11*, don't know where exactly, but I really really hope they will be available worldwide.  The balls are removable. I was hoping that the open bangle from last year would have removable ends but it didn't.
Source: http://theartofpandora.com/pandora-open-bangles/


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> Angela, your bracelets are lovely as always.
> 
> Ladies have you seen these new bangles? I am pretty excited about this release. They're supposed to be released on *May 11*, don't know where exactly, but I really really hope they will be available worldwide.  The balls are removable. I was hoping that the open bangle from last year would have removable ends but it didn't.
> Source: http://theartofpandora.com/pandora-open-bangles/



Thanks for sharing iVALANI, they look really tempting, I like the pave one best but there's quite a bit of difference in the price


----------



## Mulberrygal

It's the last day of the free bracelet offer tomorrow in the UK. 

Once again it's really disappointing, same as last year it's only the Essence bracelet that's available. Which bracelets do other countries offer?


----------



## Perli

iVALANI said:


> Angela, your bracelets are lovely as always.
> 
> Ladies have you seen these new bangles? I am pretty excited about this release. They're supposed to be released on *May 11*, don't know where exactly, but I really really hope they will be available worldwide.  The balls are removable. I was hoping that the open bangle from last year would have removable ends but it didn't.
> Source: http://theartofpandora.com/pandora-open-bangles/



Looks very interesting since I' m thinking the same about last years open bangle! I'm in Germany and have on idea when it will be released here. Will go and check in my local store. I love bangles and bracelets...


----------



## iVALANI

Mulberrygal said:


> It's the last day of the free bracelet offer tomorrow in the UK.
> 
> Once again it's really disappointing, same as last year it's only the Essence bracelet that's available. Which bracelets do other countries offer?



I wish they offered Essence here, I really need a new Essence bracelet!
During the last year's promo (they are usually sometime in June) we could choose between the classic moments barrel clasp bracelet, basic bangle (no heart clasps, cz or anything fancy) and double grey leather bracelet. I ended up getting the bangle.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> I wish they offered Essence here, I really need a new Essence bracelet!
> During the last year's promo (they are usually sometime in June) we could choose between the classic moments barrel clasp bracelet, basic bangle (no heart clasps, cz or anything fancy) and double grey leather bracelet. I ended up getting the bangle.



Oh that is disappointing if it's only the basic one, can you pay extra for fancy clasp? I don't get why they can't mix it up, I  loved the free Essence the first year, then last year I managed to change it for a gold clasp one and pay the extra. It was a huge palaver but 2 exchanges later I got it  I just don't want another this year but I wouldn't want a barrel clasp either now they do so many pretty ones.


----------



## iVALANI

Nope... just the basic designs, take it or leave it. I'll tell you what it is this year, I'm still debating with myself whether to get another bangle or the classic bracelet in case the same ones are offered as last year.


----------



## Mulberrygal

iVALANI said:


> Nope... just the basic designs, take it or leave it. I'll tell you what it is this year, I'm still debating with myself whether to get another bangle or the classic bracelet in case the same ones are offered as last year.



Lol perhaps they will surprise you this year. I can see why they offer a bracelet, clever to encourage us to buy more charms but why so limited? I'm sure most of us would pay the extra to get a different clasp. I love the new two tone one and definitely would spend £95 to get a free one and pay the extra..............but they aren't going to tempt me with another Essence 
Someone should start a Swapsie club, that would be great.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I'd make exception for the gold Essence though, that really looks absolutely stunning 

Has anyone got one?


----------



## Jazz47

iVALANI said:


> Angela, your bracelets are lovely as always.
> 
> Ladies have you seen these new bangles? I am pretty excited about this release. They're supposed to be released on *May 11*, don't know where exactly, but I really really hope they will be available worldwide.  The balls are removable. I was hoping that the open bangle from last year would have removable ends but it didn't.
> Source: http://theartofpandora.com/pandora-open-bangles/


Oh wow! I hadn't seen those before!! I'm a sucker for open bracelets and pandora. I did just fill up my last pandora bangle, it may be time to get started on a new one


----------



## y_yvon

Husband bought for me at Hong Kong Disneyland [emoji7]


----------



## guccilover21

Mulberrygal said:


> Lol perhaps they will surprise you this year. I can see why they offer a bracelet, clever to encourage us to buy more charms but why so limited? I'm sure most of us would pay the extra to get a different clasp. I love the new two tone one and definitely would spend £95 to get a free one and pay the extra..............but they aren't going to tempt me with another Essence
> Someone should start a Swapsie club, that would be great.



I agree with you. I didn't bite on the offer this time because I'm not into essence bracelets. If they gave us money off on a bracelet of our choice, I think more people would be interested. I have my eye on the gold clasp bracelet or bangle but am waiting for an offer as I think £275 is a hell of a lot of money for a little gold ball.


----------



## Roseguard

Just got the pink cz bracelet to match my current one.


----------



## Caz71

Havent lurked for a while. love my little collection. hope to get more on mothers day. I wish...


----------



## Caz71

y_yvon said:


> Husband bought for me at Hong Kong Disneyland [emoji7]
> View attachment 3684957
> 
> View attachment 3684959


cute. love disney stuff. hubby thinks im too old at 46


----------



## BigPurseSue

For months I'd been hoping to take an afternoon off and head to my fav local store that carries Pandora. So today I finally did.   They no longer carry Pandora.


----------



## Roseguard

Roseguard said:


> Just got the pink cz bracelet to match my current one.


I am planning to buy my first pandora charm for Mother's Day. I saw this style & fell in love. Opal is my mothers birthday stone.


----------



## Roseguard

I finally got my very first pandora charm plus my first pandora ring. Something inexpensive for everyday wear


----------



## aerinha

Disney got me started on Pandora, but I’ve been disappointed that the park exclusive charms more celebrate Mickey than represent attractions at WDW.  I decided to piece together my own Magic Kingdom bracelet with charms that made me think of favorite rides and events.  It’s still a work in progress.  I also confess that the bracelet (result of Kohl’s cash) and 2 charms aren’t Pandora, but I hope that’s ok to still post here since the rest are and future charms will be Pandora.

I have the Minnie CZ clip to keep my charms on the bracelet as it doesn’t have threads, Tinker Bell star for Peter Pan’s Flight ride, rose dangle (Disney licensed charm for Kohl’s) for the Be Our Guest restaurant, pirate ship (random 1980s silver charm) for Pirates of the Caribbean ride, Mickey/Minnie disc charm for pretty and the Wishes charm in honor of the nightly fireworks show.

I really hope they eventually do a Haunted Mansion charm as it’s a fave attraction and an Orange Bird would be cute too.  On my next WDW trip I plan to get the Alice in a teacup (for the Alice ride), Snow White 80th anniv. and the Fantasyland fireworks charms for it.

The non-Pandora bracelet is really floppy and is kind of making me nuts so next free bracelet promo I could be replacing it with the real deal.


----------



## Simplyput

Just got this today secondhand. It has two of my loves initials. How cool!


----------



## Mulberrygal

guccilover21 said:


> I agree with you. I didn't bite on the offer this time because I'm not into essence bracelets. If they gave us money off on a bracelet of our choice, I think more people would be interested. I have my eye on the gold clasp bracelet or bangle but am waiting for an offer as I think £275 is a hell of a lot of money for a little gold ball.


I agree Guccilover but I think that's general of Pandora now. The charms seem to be crazy prices and I don't think  they can justify a £60 price tag. I bought my gold clasp bracelet duty free at the airport and fortunately also had another promotional voucher.
I've since bought the new two-tone bracelet  (pic below) which although only has a speckling of gold I do prefer the look of and is very pretty. I wear it with a gold safety chain & it really brings out the gold from the clasp. The price of the two together is quite a bit less than the original barrel clasp one.



Simplyput said:


> Just got this today secondhand. It has two of my loves initials. How cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690404



Of that's lovely, do you mean you bought the bracelt & charms all together.


----------



## Simplyput

Mulberrygal said:


> I agree Guccilover but I think that's general of Pandora now. The charms seem to be crazy prices and I don't think  they can justify a £60 price tag. I bought my gold clasp bracelet duty free at the airport and fortunately also had another promotional voucher.
> I've since bought the new two-tone bracelet which although only has a speckling of gold I do prefer the look of and is very pretty. I wear it with a gold safety chain & it really brings out the gold from the clasp. The price of the two together is quite a bit less than the original barrel clasp one.
> 
> 
> 
> Of that's lovely, do you mean you bought the bracelt & charms all together.


You are correct. All one purchase.[emoji2]


----------



## xoelle

Roseguard said:


> I finally got my very first pandora charm plus my first pandora ring. Something inexpensive for everyday wear


Bottom left: Absolutely beautiful!!! I've never thought of wearing that bracelet style with a charm like that. Now I might just have a reason to go out and get one...


----------



## Roseguard

xoelle said:


> Bottom left: Absolutely beautiful!!! I've never thought of wearing that bracelet style with a charm like that. Now I might just have a reason to go out and get one...


I didn't realize it until I bought the pink version and the SA show me.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I just got into pandora a few months ago. I bought so much the first day that l received the silver and gold bracelet for free, then went crazy and filled up my bracelet the next day. I later realized that I do not like a full bracelet so I spread my charms outaking two themed bracelets. I now have 5 charms in a drawer.


----------



## Mulberrygal

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I just got into pandora a few months ago. I bought so much the first day that l received the silver and gold bracelet for free, then went crazy and filled up my bracelet the next day. I later realized that I do not like a full bracelet so I spread my charms outaking two themed bracelets. I now have 5 charms in a drawer.



Gosh where are you? I wish we could get free two tone bracelets!

I'm the same, prefer my bracelets not full and ended up with extra charms. There are so many charms I love tho that I've settled for full bracelets now, other than a couple that I love to wear. They have so many fantastic charms, they are so moorish but I've decided I must stop now


----------



## guccilover21

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I just got into pandora a few months ago. I bought so much the first day that l received the silver and gold bracelet for free, then went crazy and filled up my bracelet the next day. I later realized that I do not like a full bracelet so I spread my charms outaking two themed bracelets. I now have 5 charms in a drawer.



That's awesome. I want the two tone bracelet too! That's the last on my list. Well I'd love the gold one but it's not worth the money I feel.


----------



## berbils

Does anyone have any of the symbols Pandora bracelets as in the attached picture?  They have since retired but I see them on eBay and would love some feedback on them!


----------



## berbils

Here is another pic of some of the other Pandora symbol bracelets.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Does anyone know when the summer collection is available in store?


----------



## berbils

Does anyone have a bracelet with just daisies like in the attached pics?  Trying to get some ideas


----------



## Mulberrygal

berbils said:


> Does anyone have a bracelet with just daisies like in the attached pics?  Trying to get some ideas
> View attachment 3692194
> View attachment 3692195



I don't have a bracelet but do have the rose gold white daisy charm shown and don't really like it now. I just find it looks strange with little gaps in it. It does look lovely on this bracelet tho, maybe I've just never  found the right place to put it. I think it needs the daisies around it like the one  I've shown


----------



## Md996

My collection!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mulberrygal said:


> Gosh where are you? I wish we could get free two tone bracelets!
> 
> I'm the same, prefer my bracelets not full and ended up with extra charms. There are so many charms I love tho that I've settled for full bracelets now, other than a couple that I love to wear. They have so many fantastic charms, they are so moorish but I've decided I must stop now


I'm in Texas, here the silver bracelet with the all gold clasp was free with either a $600 or $700 purchase. I quickly found out how easy that is to do at Pandora.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

guccilover21 said:


> That's awesome. I want the two tone bracelet too! That's the last on my list. Well I'd love the gold one but it's not worth the money I feel.


I would love all gold but definitely will not be buying it! It's not worth it to me either.


----------



## Mulberrygal

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I'm in Texas, here the silver bracelet with the all gold clasp was free with either a $600 or $700 purchase. I quickly found out how easy that is to do at Pandora.



I wish we could get offers like that in the UK although I think my collection is complete now. I'm just after a couple of charms in the summer collection and then I'm calling it a day  that's the plan anyway. 

Will you be adding more to your collection?


----------



## mrskolar09

I've been wanting the Mother's Day charm from a couple years ago, I think it's called 'From Us'.  Our local store didn't have it last year when dh asked, but it was still available online.  (They told us it had been retired).  
So this year he wants to be sure I get it for MD, and I looked online just a min ago and it's out of stock.  I've never had to track a charm down before, do I just call around until I find a shop that has one?


----------



## luckyduckybunny

mrskolar09 said:


> I've been wanting the Mother's Day charm from a couple years ago, I think it's called 'From Us'.  Our local store didn't have it last year when dh asked, but it was still available online.  (They told us it had been retired).
> So this year he wants to be sure I get it for MD, and I looked online just a min ago and it's out of stock.  I've never had to track a charm down before, do I just call around until I find a shop that has one?


Ebay?


----------



## luckyduckybunny

Hi ladies 
I haven't bought any Pandora in several years...yes years! I sold all my bracelets (had 5) and only kept 1 that represents family, my original.
I'm eyeing some of the "button" beads (the round ones that are fat/thick and look like buttons...I mostly like the circle shaped ones) but I'm so not sure about them. Do they roll around and flip a lot ? Do they stick out on some designs? What are your thoughts? Have you seen anyone who made an entire bracelet from the buttons?
And lastly...lol ladies this thread needs more pics! Especially if you've got some button beads, please post so I can see 
´´°~xXx~°``


----------



## Md996

luckyduckybunny said:


> Hi ladies
> I haven't bought any Pandora in several years...yes years! I sold all my bracelets (had 5) and only kept 1 that represents family, my original.
> I'm eyeing some of the "button" beads (the round ones that are fat/thick and look like buttons...I mostly like the circle shaped ones) but I'm so not sure about them. Do they roll around and flip a lot ? Do they stick out on some designs? What are your thoughts? Have you seen anyone who made an entire bracelet from the buttons?
> And lastly...lol ladies this thread needs more pics! Especially if you've got some button beads, please post so I can see
> ´´°~xXx~°``


Are you talking about murano beads?


----------



## berbils

Would love to see some pics and get some opinions on the leather bracelet!


----------



## pquiles

I received some Pandora jewelry for my birthday and loved it.... until it was time to wear the bracelets.  Impossible to get on and off.  I am so stressed out trying to open the clasp and then to shut it on my wrist... I get really upset so I end up not wearing it.


----------



## luckyduckybunny

Md996 said:


> Are you talking about murano beads?


No, not muranos. The button shaped beads like this.


----------



## luckyduckybunny

I would love to see everyone's designs with this style bead. Please and thanks for any help


----------



## luckyduckybunny

pquiles said:


> I received some Pandora jewelry for my birthday and loved it.... until it was time to wear the bracelets.  Impossible to get on and off.  I am so stressed out trying to open the clasp and then to shut it on my wrist... I get really upset so I end up not wearing it.


It took me forever to figure it out too. What works for me - I wear it on my right wrist and I hold the bracelet with the clasp up so that the bracelet is dangling. Hold the bracelet to your body and bring your wrist to it, then lay the bracelet over your wrist, keeping the bracelet between your body and your wrist to help hold it steady. Make the clasp dangle about halfway over your wrist and then pull the other end into it and pop it shut.
Hope that all made sense lol if you have the lobster clasp then I can't help lol that's how I do the bangle too and it is so much easier to close a bangle, maybe you could switch your beads to that if all else fails. Good Luck!

You could also try searching for a video on YouTube for tips to put it on


----------



## oreo713

luckyduckybunny said:


> It took me forever to figure it out too. What works for me - I wear it on my right wrist and I hold the bracelet with the clasp up so that the bracelet is dangling. Hold the bracelet to your body and bring your wrist to it, then lay the bracelet over your wrist, keeping the bracelet between your body and your wrist to help hold it steady. Make the clasp dangle about halfway over your wrist and then pull the other end into it and pop it shut.
> Hope that all made sense lol if you have the lobster clasp then I can't help lol that's how I do the bangle too and it is so much easier to close a bangle, maybe you could switch your beads to that if all else fails. Good Luck!
> 
> You could also try searching for a video on YouTube for tips to put it on


http://www.today.com/style/how-put-bracelet-yourself-no-existential-meltdown-required-t84766


----------



## Md996

luckyduckybunny said:


> No, not muranos. The button shaped beads like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694932


Oh okay! I have one. Mine doesn't roll around or flip


----------



## Md996

berbils said:


> Would love to see some pics and get some opinions on the leather bracelet!


I have two. I have them pictured in my collection picture I posted. I prefer the one with just one strand. I don't like the double leather ones because the charms are harder to see


----------



## berbils

I wish that they still had the one strand in grey!  Where can I find your collection picture?


----------



## Md996

berbils said:


> I wish that they still had the one strand in grey!  Where can I find your collection picture?


----------



## berbils

Very nice!


----------



## luckyduckybunny

oreo713 said:


> http://www.today.com/style/how-put-bracelet-yourself-no-existential-meltdown-required-t84766


Great video! Perfect for the lobster clasp! It would probably work for the barrel clasp too if you hold the barrel in the round part of the clip.


----------



## mrskolar09

I got lucky, our local store had a couple of the From Us charm, they had previously told me is was retired and unavailable.  Dh took me last night to get that one and the new Tinkerbell dress charm for Mother's Day.  I love them both. [emoji846]

View attachment 3695617


----------



## mrskolar09

Has anyone ever ordered one of the photo charms from Soufeel?  The reviews either seem to be great or terrible, not much in between.  I'd like to get a couple, but am hesitant because of the long shipping time (they're based in China) and the reports of customer service being hard to get in touch with if there are problems.


----------



## Mulberrygal

berbils said:


> Would love to see some pics and get some opinions on the leather bracelet!



I didn't get on with the leather bracelets. I had a triple in mauve which I sold and still have a double in black. I think I might give it another go, then move it on if I still feel the same.  I found with the double & triple the charms &bracelet moved around too much. I added clips, with silicone underneath but the weight always pulled them down and they hung under my wrist even though I wore less than the recommended, maybe it's not the same with a single.
They looked lovely without charms just stacked with other bracelets but even then I found the weight of the clasp pulled it down under the wrist.



luckyduckybunny said:


> Hi ladies
> I haven't bought any Pandora in several years...yes years! I sold all my bracelets (had 5) and only kept 1 that represents family, my original.
> I'm eyeing some of the "button" beads (the round ones that are fat/thick and look like buttons...I mostly like the circle shaped ones) but I'm so not sure about them. Do they roll around and flip a lot ? Do they stick out on some designs? What are your thoughts? Have you seen anyone who made an entire bracelet from the buttons?
> And lastly...lol ladies this thread needs more pics! Especially if you've got some button beads, please post so I can see
> ´´°~xXx~°``



Welcome back, it's been really quiet on here lately and I agree we are definitely lacking pictures!

I'm on holiday at the moment and have brought a few of my bracelets with me to try and arrange them differently.its so time consuming it seemed the perfect opportunity whilst sitting in the sunshine .  Lol I've even bought my Xmas one  I didn't dare wear them through customs as they make you take them off so I carried them in my hand luggage

Sorry can't help with the button charms, which ones do you mean, can you add a pic.


----------



## AngelaPandora




----------



## AngelaPandora




----------



## berbils

Beautiful!!


----------



## Mulberrygal

AngelaPandora said:


> View attachment 3696783





AngelaPandora said:


> View attachment 3696850



They look fabulous Angela Pandora, have you split between 2 bracelets? 

I notice you don't wear a safety chain. I'm differing whether to take mine off my mono bracelet as I have so many charms I want on it! There is no room for my safety chain..............but I bought a pretty one especially for it  

I've also tried splitting the charms between 2 bracelets but feel I won't wear both when they are so similar...............dilemma, dilemma


----------



## Mulberrygal

I've changed my sealife bracelet around quite a lot as I wanted to add a bit of green as well as blue. I'm also eagerly awaiting 2 charms in the summer 17 collection 

I'm still hunting for maybe the ocean mosaic and/or teal murano to bring them all together but where will they all go?? Perhaps I should just get a bigger bracelet to fit them all on


----------



## xoelle

The open end bangles where you can put charms on we're finally released in the US as scheduled. I think I'm ready to get a couple of my first muranos ever! The only problem, I don't know which ones! @iVALANI, you will be so proud if I finally go through with this. Lol


----------



## Mulberrygal

xoelle said:


> The open end bangles where you can put charms on we're finally released in the US as scheduled. I think I'm ready to get a couple of my first muranos ever! The only problem, I don't know which ones! @iVALANI, you will be so proud if I finally go through with this. Lol



Have you got your bracelet, can we see a picture? Why will you choose Muranos for it. 

Does anyone now when these bangles will be released in UK. It will be good to see what they look like IRL


----------



## xoelle

Mulberrygal said:


> Have you got your bracelet, can we see a picture? Why will you choose Muranos for it.
> 
> Does anyone now when these bangles will be released in UK. It will be good to see what they look like IRL


They were just released here yesterday'ish. I haven't picked one up yet. Debating whether to get one now, or wait until the end of the month for this promo we are having. Lol. It's just an ongoing joke/fact with a couple of the ladies on here that I've never really been a fan of muranos. I don't own any (yet). But it's really starting to grown on me with how look like on the more arm/form fitting bangles. Like the Trollbeads ones, especially when it's the centerpiece.


----------



## berbils

Does anyone have the oxidized bracelet?  I love it and would like some feedback on it


----------



## Maxt

This one is two and a half years old. It faded a bit but i don't mind. I love it. 
Mine didn't turn yellowish (it's never been polished or cleaned with water and soap). I take it off when I go to shower, i don't sleep with it. If you have any more questions, i'd be glad to help


----------



## berbils

I love it!  Looks beautiful!  Thank you!


----------



## berbils

Maxt said:


> This one is two and a half years old. It faded a bit but i don't mind. I love it.
> Mine didn't turn yellowish (it's never been polished or cleaned with water and soap). I take it off when I go to shower, i don't sleep with it. If you have any more questions, i'd be glad to help
> 
> View attachment 3698370



Thank you!  Your bracelet and charms are beautiful!  I'm so torn between getting an oxidized bracelet or a leather (silver grey) bracelet.


----------



## Maxt

Then, you have to consider sizing. Leather double wrap bracelets have only 3 sizes. So, if you are in between sizes, bracelet is either loose or tight. And it is recommended to put 7-9 charms on leather bracelet. They don't strech, wear and tear is obvious when you wear it often.

Oxidised bracelet has i think 6 sizes, and you can fill the whole bracelet with charms. It will strech up to 1cm in a year if you wear it often.


----------



## berbils

Maxt said:


> Then, you have to consider sizing. Leather double wrap bracelets have only 3 sizes. So, if you are in between sizes, bracelet is either loose or tight. And it is recommended to put 7-9 charms on leather bracelet. They don't strech, wear and tear is obvious when you wear it often.
> 
> Oxidised bracelet has i think 6 sizes, and you can fill the whole bracelet with charms. It will strech up to 1cm in a year if you wear it often.



Thank you!  With the oxidized bracelet do you need to take it off when washing your hands so that soap and water don't get on it?


----------



## Maxt

Mine is a bit loose, because it's not full yet. When I wash my hands I pull it a bit up, usually water can't get near, but it happens. I mean, it's not that sensitive.  
I wouldn't swimm or shower, but if i had to take it off when washing my hands, i'd never buy it.


----------



## berbils

I'm hoping others can help me decide !  I'm torn between the leather silver grey bracelet and the oxidized bracelet!  Would love some opinions, pro's/cons, etc. TIA!!


----------



## Jujuma

I will post a picture later but I would love to see pictures of how people stack or where multiple Pandora bracelets. Or Pandora brackets stacked with other bracelets. I like my Pandoras most when stacked but they are so heavy!


----------



## canthelpit

Here's my pandora bracelet . The story of this bracelet is that my boyfriend got me a pandora bracelet with a couple of charms as my birthday present after we got together , I wasn't really a fan of pandora then and have just let it sat around and eventually misplaced it and couldn't find it anywhere  

So after a year and something I finally decided to rebuilt an identical bracelet with the same charms ( can't bear to tell bf I lost his bracelet! ), it wasn't easy at all , and within the time of trying to collect all charms back I fell in love with Pandora and the beautiful charms. So I ended up adding quite a few charms to the bracelet  

Here it is :


----------



## berbils

Does anyone know if any of the dangle charms fit on the essence bracelet?


----------



## Glttglam

I just found this thread. I got 3 new charms and a bracelet for Mother's day. Two of them I put on a previous bracelet I had. Then I put one on the new bracelet


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mulberrygal said:


> I wish we could get offers like that in the UK although I think my collection is complete now. I'm just after a couple of charms in the summer collection and then I'm calling it a day  that's the plan anyway.
> 
> Will you be adding more to your collection?


I just bought 2 more charms and the Mickey safety chain.


----------



## lazyfoxie

This is my bracelet. I have a bangle too but I realize Ohm bangle (the one in this pic) is better because it's oval shape. Pandora is very round so it's not as comfortable to wear all day. Have you considered Trollbeads bangle? It's open and without a lock so it's much easier to put on. Also it's the most sturdy one among the brands.


----------



## Mulberrygal

berbils said:


> Does anyone have the oxidized bracelet?  I love it and would like some feedback on it





berbils said:


> Thank you!  With the oxidized bracelet do you need to take it off when washing your hands so that soap and water don't get on it?





berbils said:


> I'm hoping others can help me decide !  I'm torn between the leather silver grey bracelet and the oxidized bracelet!  Would love some opinions, pro's/cons, etc. TIA!!



I have 3 and absolutely love them, I prefer them to silver as the oxidised really sets off some colours beautifully like blue, mauves, pink etc. I had two (one with gold clasp) and recently went to the Outlet shop were they were selling them less than half price so I couldn't resist another.

I leave mine on when washing my hands and haven't had a problem. I do push it out the way as someone else mentioned but I do that with all my bracelts.

I'd definitely recommend it as opposed to the leather, I'm sure it will last longer especially if you wear it often. Couldn't you maybe get the leather at another time?

You can also have it re-oxidised by Pandora for a small sum. One of mine was faded slightly and they sent it away for me. I was a bit disappointed and re did it myself with eggs  and had amazing results, it was really easy and I'd do it again.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Glttglam said:


> I just found this thread. I got 3 new charms and a bracelet for Mother's day. Two of them I put on a previous bracelet I had. Then I put one on the new bracelet
> View attachment 3699132
> View attachment 3699133
> View attachment 3699134
> View attachment 3699135



They look gorgeous stacked together


----------



## Glttglam

Mulberrygal said:


> They look gorgeous stacked together


Thank you[emoji2]


----------



## berbils

Mulberrygal said:


> I have 3 and absolutely love them, I prefer them to silver as the oxidised really sets off some colours beautifully like blue, mauves, pink etc. I had two (one with gold clasp) and recently went to the Outlet shop were they were selling them less than half price so I couldn't resist another.
> 
> I leave mine on when washing my hands and haven't had a problem. I do push it out the way as someone else mentioned but I do that with all my bracelts.
> 
> I'd definitely recommend it as opposed to the leather, I'm sure it will last longer especially if you wear it often. Couldn't you maybe get the leather at another time?
> 
> You can also have it re-oxidised by Pandora for a small sum. One of mine was faded slightly and they sent it away for me. I was a bit disappointed and re did it myself with eggs  and had amazing results, it was really easy and I'd do it again.



Thank you so much!  They look beautiful!  How do you use eggs to re-oxidize?  I've never heard of that before


----------



## Glttglam

Mulberrygal said:


> I have 3 and absolutely love them, I prefer them to silver as the oxidised really sets off some colours beautifully like blue, mauves, pink etc. I had two (one with gold clasp) and recently went to the Outlet shop were they were selling them less than half price so I couldn't resist another.
> 
> I leave mine on when washing my hands and haven't had a problem. I do push it out the way as someone else mentioned but I do that with all my bracelts.
> 
> I'd definitely recommend it as opposed to the leather, I'm sure it will last longer especially if you wear it often. Couldn't you maybe get the leather at another time?
> 
> You can also have it re-oxidised by Pandora for a small sum. One of mine was faded slightly and they sent it away for me. I was a bit disappointed and re did it myself with eggs  and had amazing results, it was really easy and I'd do it again. [emoji2]


Wow your bracelets are beautiful


----------



## Mulberrygal

Jujuma said:


> I will post a picture later but I would love to see pictures of how people stack or where multiple Pandora bracelets. Or Pandora brackets stacked with other bracelets. I like my Pandoras most when stacked but they are so heavy!



I always stack my bracelets and until recently preferred my Moments bracelets with only a few charms but I have so many charms I love, they are filling up! I tried stacking a full bracelet with a tiffany beaded one recently and love the results, the Tiffany is ultra light and I'm wearing just the two together lots now.


I usually prefer to stack finer bracelets and wear two all the time, shower & slept in them for a couple of years.  I usually add an Essence bracelet with one charm or/and a Moments with just a few charms or the diamond tennis one depending on what else I'm wearing or how I feel.  They are very thin so I always like the look if the stack and don't find it too much........................I'd love to get the new Essence gold bangle but it will have to be for a very especially occasion


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Finally figured it out... here's my pandora stack.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## berbils

Has anyone been told that this sparkling bow pendant is being retired?  My local Pandora store told me this, yet I still see it available on the Pandora website.


----------



## Maxt

Mulberrygal said:


> You can also have it re-oxidised by Pandora for a small sum. One of mine was faded slightly and they sent it away for me. I was a bit disappointed and re did it myself with eggs  and had amazing results, it was really easy and I'd do it again.



Oh thank You very much for this info! If i may ask, for how long did you leave your bracelet in zip bag? 
Your bracelets are beautiful!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Maxt said:


> Oh thank You very much for this info! If i may ask, for how long did you leave your bracelet in zip bag?
> Your bracelets are beautiful!



I left mine in all day but checked on it regularly    I put tape around the clasp and left it poking out. I kept the bag flat and just moved the egg mixture around every now and then by squeezing. The colour came out nice and even.

I also put a couple of swirl clips in which went dark quite quickly so I took them out after a brief dip and polished them with a cloth.

I'd definitely recommend it if your bracelet has faded, you can see how it's doing through the bag so I didn't feel it was risky......................the mixture really stinks though   glad to say the bracelet didn't


----------



## Mulberrygal

berbils said:


> Does anyone know if any of the dangle charms fit on the essence bracelet?


I've just tried this and strangely they don't look that bad. The hole size is obviously quite a bit bigger but I think you could get away with one. It will of course move about but any essence charms will act as clips and stop it moving that far


----------



## berbils

Mulberrygal said:


> I've just tried this and strangely they don't look that bad. The hole size is obviously quite a bit bigger but I think you could get away with one. It will of course move about but any essence charms will act as clips and stop it moving that far



That looks great!  Thank you


----------



## xoelle

lazyfoxie said:


> This is my bracelet. I have a bangle too but I realize Ohm bangle (the one in this pic) is better because it's oval shape. Pandora is very round so it's not as comfortable to wear all day. Have you considered Trollbeads bangle? It's open and without a lock so it's much easier to put on. Also it's the most sturdy one among the brands.


I'm starting to expand my OHM collection. I really wanted one of their bangles as my first OHM bracelet, but I ended up getting a standard snake chain with barrel clasp because I was able to get that for free during a promo. I even bought my first glass beads ever, from OHM. I could never dip my toes into Pandora's muranos, because none of them ever appealed to me.


----------



## alice87

Roseguard said:


> I finally got my very first pandora charm plus my first pandora ring. Something inexpensive for everyday wear


I like these bracelets. Could you tell me how are they with wear? Do stones stays sparkly?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

AlbertsLove said:


> I am curious to know how everyone creates their bracelet. My hubby is buying me a bracelet and the 2 beads for our 10 year anniversary. He is choosing them. We are on a tight budget and plan on buiying one every once in a while for special occasions. Anyone just create a bracelet?


I have no patience, I filled my first bracelet within 2 days. Then I realized I don't like my bracelet full, so I then separated the charms on two different bracelets. One is disney/love theme and the other is pandora signature themed. I now have charms that I don't know what to do with. I'm thinking I will make a Disney princess themed bracelet.


----------



## berbils

Does anyone know when and what will be the next Pandora event in the US?


----------



## Freak4Coach

berbils said:


> Does anyone know when and what will be the next Pandora event in the US?



I got a call from my store today. She told me there will be an event starting Friday for Memorial Day weekend. It'll be a "buy more, save more" type promotion. So it's tiered - spend X dollars and save X dollars. Not sure what I'll buy.She said the white orchid charms still haven't come in.


----------



## foxgal

Jujuma said:


> I will post a picture later but I would love to see pictures of how people stack or where multiple Pandora bracelets. Or Pandora brackets stacked with other bracelets. I like my Pandoras most when stacked but they are so heavy!



So true! I used to have a couple of full ones and called them my bicep weights!


----------



## foxgal

I know most posters here are into the bracelets, but I do find Pandora makes other good quality silver jewelry. Today I treated myself to the Dazzling Dainty Droplets necklace! I've wanted a long station necklace, like a DBTY (without the price tag!) for a long time and was excited to see Pandora make this. Plus it's adjustable and can be used like a lariat too for different looks. I like it stacked with my Tiffany entwined circles necklace.


----------



## canthelpit

Sharing my pandora bracelet today , I tried to make it a balanced bracelet, I like how it looks but feel like it's lacking a bit of colour....thinking to add some muranos


----------



## Snowflake17

Hey, I've browsed all your pandora bracelets and charms on here for a while, and always loved the idea of having a few discontinued charms.. like the ghost.. and I finally plucked up the courage to buy one yesterday from a second hand jewellery store on ebay (that also have a registered business address if that makes a difference) and I just wondered if you guys thought it was real? I daren't put it on my bracelet if it isn't because I've read about the threads damaging the bracelet or something... thanks!!! these are a few pictures of the front, back and bottom of the charm.. fingers crossed I got lucky! thank you for any help


----------



## Lizzys

Has anyone ever ordered Pandora from Rue La La?  I just ordered the queen bee charm so I hope it is authentic Pandora.


----------



## Md996

Snowflake17 said:


> Hey, I've browsed all your pandora bracelets and charms on here for a while, and always loved the idea of having a few discontinued charms.. like the ghost.. and I finally plucked up the courage to buy one yesterday from a second hand jewellery store on ebay (that also have a registered business address if that makes a difference) and I just wondered if you guys thought it was real? I daren't put it on my bracelet if it isn't because I've read about the threads damaging the bracelet or something... thanks!!! these are a few pictures of the front, back and bottom of the charm.. fingers crossed I got lucky! thank you for any help
> View attachment 3709505
> View attachment 3709506
> View attachment 3709507


Yes this is real!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Lizzys said:


> Has anyone ever ordered Pandora from Rue La La?  I just ordered the queen bee charm so I hope it is authentic Pandora.



Yeah, the Pandora on Rue La La is definitely the real deal. In fact it's sometimes shipped directly from Pandora. I bought several charms from them a few years back and each time I ordered it took nearly a month to get them because Rue La La was sending all the orders to Pandora at the end of the sale. Don't know if they do that anymore. I've heard order processing is faster these days. But no worries about authenticity, Rue La La is an authorized seller that works directly with Pandora.


----------



## BigPurseSue

foxgal said:


> I know most posters here are into the bracelets, but I do find Pandora makes other good quality silver jewelry. Today I treated myself to the Dazzling Dainty Droplets necklace! I've wanted a long station necklace, like a DBTY (without the price tag!) for a long time and was excited to see Pandora make this. Plus it's adjustable and can be used like a lariat too for different looks. I like it stacked with my Tiffany entwined circles necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3707112
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707113



That necklace is lovely! And it looks great on you!

Besides charms and bracelets Pandora makes some lovely jewelry. I have several pairs of their tiny stud earrings. Though they're pricey, they're very well made and comfortable. Sometimes you can find Pandora earrings and other jewelry discounted at the Danish jewelry web site Perlen.


----------



## Snowflake17

Md996 said:


> Yes this is real!



 Thank you!! That made me so happy to read, I've polished him up and put him on my bracelet!


----------



## Lizzys

BigPurseSue said:


> Yeah, the Pandora on Rue La La is definitely the real deal. In fact it's sometimes shipped directly from Pandora. I bought several charms from them a few years back and each time I ordered it took nearly a month to get them because Rue La La was sending all the orders to Pandora at the end of the sale. Don't know if they do that anymore. I've heard order processing is faster these days. But no worries about authenticity, Rue La La is an authorized seller that works directly with Pandora.


Thank you for your reply!  I think I may go back and get another one or two especially since I get free shipping for 29 more days.


----------



## Lizzys

foxgal said:


> I know most posters here are into the bracelets, but I do find Pandora makes other good quality silver jewelry. Today I treated myself to the Dazzling Dainty Droplets necklace! I've wanted a long station necklace, like a DBTY (without the price tag!) for a long time and was excited to see Pandora make this. Plus it's adjustable and can be used like a lariat too for different looks. I like it stacked with my Tiffany entwined circles necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3707112
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707113


Very pretty and it looks great on you!  I know what you mean about other Pandora jewelry.  I have had a ring for many years that I wear almost daily and get so many compliments on it.  I like it much better than a lot of my expensive jewelry.  Enjoy it!


----------



## LizO...

We were last week in New York and I was finally able to get some Disney Charms.
I choose the Cinderella Sparkling Slipper and Tinker Bell's Shoe.
Also got a new inspiration how to wear my bangles.
One of the Sales Assistent wore it like that,
just added a clip at the end.
Now it is very fast to put on and off.
I really like this idea.


----------



## berbils

Can anyone tell me how the multi strand bracelet fits?  I typically wear a small in the double leather but it appears the multi strand size small is smaller which I can't do.  The medium is 7.5" which is probably too big.  Hoping to get some feedback on this bracelet.


----------



## Snowflake17

Hi again! Since I've been looking online for retired charms and paying more attention to stamps, I just wondered if any of you knew what this was on my divine angel charm, it has to be real because I got it from the Pandora eStore but I can't find any pictures online with any of charms having the same stamp, it doesn't actually say anything, it's tiny and looks like a stamp outline with a mess inside... thank you


----------



## Maxt

Because of local laws in some countries, every silver piece of jewlery must have a stamp.
I think there is no stated information by Pandora on how much a charm weighs, so depending on charm's weight they put one or two stamps.

Charms that i bought in my country have (besides ALE and S925 marks) one of two stamps that look like those on your divine angel charm. I believe they put stamps on charms that have gold too.


----------



## Caz71

winter is here in oz.


----------



## Caz71

layers. Had to take some off.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

canthelpit said:


> Sharing my pandora bracelet today , I tried to make it a balanced bracelet, I like how it looks but feel like it's lacking a bit of colour....thinking to add some muranos
> View attachment 3708460


I love the two tone look of your bracelet now, but then again I am not a fan of color. What colors are you considering?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

BigPurseSue said:


> Yeah, the Pandora on Rue La La is definitely the real deal. In fact it's sometimes shipped directly from Pandora. I bought several charms from them a few years back and each time I ordered it took nearly a month to get them because Rue La La was sending all the orders to Pandora at the end of the sale. Don't know if they do that anymore. I've heard order processing is faster these days. But no worries about authenticity, Rue La La is an authorized seller that works directly with Pandora.



What is Rue LaLa? A website, an actual store, or both? I've ordered a couple Pandora items on eBay that were retired and received fakes. I of course returned them for a refund. Then I lucked out and found one of the same beads at Jareds, the first was from Pandora and I only wanted 2 on my bracelet. I also purchased a Disney safety chain from pandluv on eBay that was fake, it said "Fandola" as the watermark. I returned it immediately and just bought it from Jareds full price. I now only own one bead from eBay (a retired authentic bead) and the rest are either from Pandora or Jared. I am now too scared to buy from eBay as I do not want fakes.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Snowflake17 said:


> Hi again! Since I've been looking online for retired charms and paying more attention to stamps, I just wondered if any of you knew what this was on my divine angel charm, it has to be real because I got it from the Pandora eStore but I can't find any pictures online with any of charms having the same stamp, it doesn't actually say anything, it's tiny and looks like a stamp outline with a mess inside... thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711617


I'm not sure but one of my beads from Jareds had a cross stamp on it.


----------



## Snowflake17

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I'm not sure but one of my beads from Jareds had a cross stamp on it.





Maxt said:


> Because of local laws in some countries, every silver piece of jewlery must have a stamp.
> I think there is no stated information by Pandora on how much a charm weighs, so depending on charm's weight they put one or two stamps.
> 
> Charms that i bought in my country have (besides ALE and S925 marks) one of two stamps that look like those on your divine angel charm. I believe they put stamps on charms that have gold too.



Oh right, you learn something new everyday! Thank you! I was just worried because none of my other charms have it.


----------



## Snowflake17

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I'm not sure but one of my beads from Jareds had a cross stamp on it.



Sounds like it's normal then


----------



## Snowflake17

Does anyone know when the cola charm was released? I've just ordered it and I was just interested to know. I've got the curious cat charm coming too and a bigger bracelet because mines tighter than I would like and I'll have finished my 1st bracelet! It's so exciting.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Snowflake17 said:


> Does anyone know when the cola charm was released? I've just ordered it and I was just interested to know. I've got the curious cat charm coming too and a bigger bracelet because mines tighter than I would like and I'll have finished my 1st bracelet! It's so exciting.


I think the coke charm is retired. I want it!!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> What is Rue LaLa? A website, an actual store, or both? I've ordered a couple Pandora items on eBay that were retired and received fakes. I of course returned them for a refund. Then I lucked out and found one of the same beads at Jareds, the first was from Pandora and I only wanted 2 on my bracelet. I also purchased a Disney safety chain from pandluv on eBay that was fake, it said "Fandola" as the watermark. I returned it immediately and just bought it from Jareds full price. I now only own one bead from eBay (a retired authentic bead) and the rest are either from Pandora or Jared. I am now too scared to buy from eBay as I do not want fakes.



So sorry about the fakes from ebay! I won't buy Pandora from ebay because the prevalence of fakes. I stick with Pandora stores or Rue La La. For mail order I really like the Pandora store at Mall of America in Minneapolis (www.becharming.com). They'll honor Pandora promotions like the one going on this weekend if you order by phone.

Rue La La (www.ruelala.com) is a web site that sells clearance items for mid-range designers. They work with the manufacturers directly. The exception are goods from high-end designers like LV, Tiffany, Chanel, etc.  which they sell pre-loved and which have supposedly passed inspection from some authentication service, although frankly....  But they do sell directly from Pandora, mostly retired charms. Occasionally you find some really old charms on the site when they're returned to Pandora from the stores.

I do occasionally see complaints pop up around here about Rue La La's customer service when one needs to return something or when one is shipped an item in error. But I've never had any problems.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

BigPurseSue said:


> So sorry about the fakes from ebay! I won't buy Pandora from ebay because the prevalence of fakes. I stick with Pandora stores or Rue La La. For mail order I really like the Pandora store at Mall of America in Minneapolis (www.becharming.com). They'll honor Pandora promotions like the one going on this weekend if you order by phone.
> 
> Rue La La (www.ruelala.com) is a web site that sells clearance items for mid-range designers. They work with the manufacturers directly. The exception are goods from high-end designers like LV, Tiffany, Chanel, etc.  which they sell pre-loved and which have supposedly passed inspection from some authentication service, although frankly....  But they do sell directly from Pandora, mostly retired charms. Occasionally you find some really old charms on the site when they're returned to Pandora from the stores.
> 
> I do occasionally see complaints pop up around here about Rue La La's customer service when one needs to return something or when one is shipped an item in error. But I've never had any problems.


Thank you. I won't be buying them from eBay ever again. Luckily I got my funds back including shipping. The info about those sites is great to know, I will check them out. Thanks!


----------



## Snowflake17

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I think the coke charm is retired. I want it!!!



I think it is, I was looking online for a date of release or retired but couldn't find one... But I've taken a bit of a risk buying off ebay because I want it so bad, it's from a seller with great feedback and has sold a lot of pandora but on the cola charm the stamps are faded, but I wanted it so much I bought it anyway, oops! So just wondered how old it was to justify faded stamps


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Snowflake17 said:


> Hey, I've browsed all your pandora bracelets and charms on here for a while, and always loved the idea of having a few discontinued charms.. like the ghost.. and I finally plucked up the courage to buy one yesterday from a second hand jewellery store on ebay (that also have a registered business address if that makes a difference) and I just wondered if you guys thought it was real? I daren't put it on my bracelet if it isn't because I've read about the threads damaging the bracelet or something... thanks!!! these are a few pictures of the front, back and bottom of the charm.. fingers crossed I got lucky! thank you for any help
> View attachment 3709505
> View attachment 3709506
> View attachment 3709507



It has all the correct markings. How it the weight? Real silver should have a little weight. It appears authentic but there are some very good replicas out there.


----------



## Snowflake17

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It has all the correct markings. How it the weight? Real silver should have a little weight. It appears authentic but there are some very good replicas out there.



It feels the same as all my other charms from Pandora and I checked it with the magnet test and it didn't magnetize so I think I got lucky


----------



## justeen

Bought these two beauties today


----------



## iVALANI

xoelle said:


> The open end bangles where you can put charms on we're finally released in the US as scheduled. I think I'm ready to get a couple of my first muranos ever! The only problem, I don't know which ones! @iVALANI, you will be so proud if I finally go through with this. Lol



Oooh! Which ones did you have in mind?



berbils said:


> I'm hoping others can help me decide !  I'm torn between the leather silver grey bracelet and the oxidized bracelet!  Would love some opinions, pro's/cons, etc. TIA!!



I have both the oxidized and the leather bracelet and almost never wear them but if I were to choose between the two, I would get the oxidized one.

I havent bought anything from Pandora in ages it seems. Waiting for the summer collection and also for those open bangles which they released but then immediately recalled. 

Love all of your bracelet and stacks ladies!


----------



## Glttglam

I went on a small shopping spree at Pandora this weekend. I bought 4 charms to add to my 2 different bracelets.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Glttglam said:


> I went on a small shopping spree at Pandora this weekend. I bought 4 charms to add to my 2 different bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713895
> View attachment 3713896
> View attachment 3713897
> View attachment 3713898



What a beautiful bracelet!!! I picked up a bangle today too


----------



## Freak4Coach

Anyone that's interested in the summer stuff - my SA told me today they're releasing them June 1st.


----------



## Glttglam

Freak4Coach said:


> What a beautiful bracelet!!! I picked up a bangle today too [emoji3]


Thank you I've been working on adding to it for a while. But lately I have been better at buying more charms.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Glttglam said:


> I went on a small shopping spree at Pandora this weekend. I bought 4 charms to add to my 2 different bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713895
> View attachment 3713896
> View attachment 3713897
> View attachment 3713898


I want the dice!!!


----------



## Glttglam

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I want the dice!!!


Thank you, I just recently found out they are only available in Las Vegas. So when I went there a while ago I bought them. Maybe if you try to call one of their stores they will do a phone order?


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> Oooh! Which ones did you have in mind?


I ended up getting a pair of the Geometric Facets, Opalescent White Crystal. They look so much more beautiful in person!

But @iVALANI, I also bought a few of my first real glass beads! They are OHM, and they're part of my Alien bracelet from OHM.


----------



## iVALANI

Freak4Coach said:


> Anyone that's interested in the summer stuff - my SA told me today they're releasing them June 1st.



Yes! I am most interested in these three and I'm still waiting to see what will happen with the open end bangles which were recalled five minutes after being released.













xoelle said:


> I ended up getting a pair of the Geometric Facets, Opalescent White Crystal. They look so much more beautiful in person!
> 
> But @iVALANI, I also bought a few of my first real glass beads! They are OHM, and they're part of my Alien bracelet from OHM.



They're great! I love Ohm barrel shaped glass beads. I love the look of that Alien bracelet, it's really cool.

And since I haven't posted pics in a while, here is what I've been wearing these days, left arm a stack but pretty basic and right arm my springtime bracelet with some of my favourite oldies, discontinued muranos. Sorry about the huge pics...


----------



## xoelle

@iVALANI, I never got my open ended bangle here in the US either.  I specifically got a pair of the opalescent geometric facets for it too. *impatiently waiting* Btw, your mint striped murano is just lovely! And those spotties, wow!

The new muranos look nice! Especially the mint ones. I was excited to see the new white orchids, but I heard Pandora's white enamel has been known to turn yellow'ish over time.

I just ordered this set yesterday! I wanted the Dumbo dangle and TT carousel for my Disney bracelets for sure. Not sure if I will keep the Alice in the teacup. I guess I'll decide when I see it in person. (Dumbo, TT Carousel, and Alice in the teacup are only being sold as a trio, and not separately right now in the US.)


----------



## xoelle

berbils said:


> Does anyone have the oxidized bracelet?  I love it and would like some feedback on it


@berbils, here is mine. I baby it. As in, I immediately put it back in it's anti-tarnish pouch as soon as I'm done wearing it. I now have the CZ sea turtle on of its sides, and the blue/green CZ peacock on its other.


----------



## iVALANI

That fantasy land set is gorgeous!
I'm going to the Pandora store tomorrow to check out the summer collection in person, but judging from our local version of the website we didn't get the open end bangle either.  And I can't see the pineapple/cocktail glass charm anywhere. All the other button charms are there apart from that one! 
However I found them both on the Czech Pandora website and since I'll be in Prague next month I'll try my luck there and hopefully buy them in Prague.
The fact that the open end bangle is not released worldwide is a bummer, I'm sure it would have sold well in all markets.
I debated for a minute or so whether to get the white orchid pendant when I saw the first promo pics. I have the old fuchsia one, from two years ago, and thought it would be a good idea to wear them together but in the end I changed my mind.


----------



## rose10

Finally decided how to use my Fascinating Midnight adventurscent muranos! This is what i came up with  this will be my daily, easy to wear bracelet. The two tone one will be more for special occasions or whenever i am in the mood to wear a full bracelet.

What do you guys think of the silver and enamel one?  Any suggestions/inputs?



One pic of my Two Tone. Deciding on the newer bangle or bracelet for my silver version ☺️


----------



## rose10

With flash


----------



## cwool

rose10 said:


> View attachment 3718267
> 
> 
> With flash



This looks great


----------



## iVALANI

Rose, your two tone is perfect just the way it is.  You have some wonderful charms there. 
Ladies, I did manage to get the Summer fun charm, I'm so happy. As soon as I decide how to style it, I'll post some pics. However, the open end bangle was definitely not released here.


----------



## Snowflake17

Well I've been stung by eBay, I got confident after getting the ghost charm that was real and then placed another order for quite a few charms from a different seller, got them today, put them on my bracelet then realised at least one of them has to be fake even though it has all the markings of a real one just from the quality side of things and now have to open a case to try and get the seller to allow me to return all the charms.


----------



## rose10

cwool said:


> This looks great


Thank You! Been waiting a year for something to work with my Midnight Muranos ☺️


----------



## rose10

iVALANI said:


> Rose, your two tone is perfect just the way it is.  You have some wonderful charms there.
> Ladies, I did manage to get the Summer fun charm, I'm so happy. As soon as I decide how to style it, I'll post some pics. However, the open end bangle was definitely not released here.



iValani! Thank you! Am so happy to have found a charm that i love and think goes well with my Midnight Muranos as well.Pandora Content now! But will keep lurking around here, like i have been! 

Will wait for ur pics!


----------



## iVALANI

I forgot to comment on that, I think the midnight muranos go great with the white orchid, it's such a nice contrast and you can wear it with anything. 

So, here is the new charm in a combo with some of my favourite charms which I never take off and some travel related charms... and a close up.


----------



## Freak4Coach

rose10 said:


> View attachment 3718267
> 
> 
> With flash



That looks gorgeous together! What bracelet are you planning to put on?


----------



## Freak4Coach

Ok I was bad  I got all the new orchid charms and the orchid earrings today.    I need to rearrange my bracelets once again. I'll try to post a pic of the new ones tomorrow though.


----------



## rose10

Freak4Coach said:


> That looks gorgeous together! What bracelet are you planning to put on?


Thank you! I am thinking the new open ended bangle with the cz or the new bracelet without threads....hopefully i can pick it up today, after running errands! Cant wait to start wearing it!


----------



## PursePassionLV

justeen said:


> Bought these two beauties today



Pretty!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Here's my new charms and bangle. I think they're so much prettier in person than in pics. The fuschia ones are for another bracelet that i need to rearrange. The earrings are so dainty. I love them all! And yes, I love orchids.


----------



## LizO...

Beautiful !


----------



## LizO...

I like the white orchid charms.
Also the earrings are sweet.
Perfect summer arrangement, in my opinion.


----------



## iVALANI

Orchids are lovely, all of them!


----------



## Snowflake17

Ooooh I love the orchid earrings!


----------



## xoelle

The open end bangles are finally available to be purchased in the US!


----------



## iVALANI

Yay! 
The two stoppers go with the bangle, right? They are not purchased separately?


----------



## merekat703

xoelle said:


> @iVALANI, I never got my open ended bangle here in the US either.  I specifically got a pair of the opalescent geometric facets for it too. *impatiently waiting* Btw, your mint striped murano is just lovely! And those spotties, wow!
> 
> The new muranos look nice! Especially the mint ones. I was excited to see the new white orchids, but I heard Pandora's white enamel has been known to turn yellow'ish over time.
> 
> I just ordered this set yesterday! I wanted the Dumbo dangle and TT carousel for my Disney bracelets for sure. Not sure if I will keep the Alice in the teacup. I guess I'll decide when I see it in person. (Dumbo, TT Carousel, and Alice in the teacup are only being sold as a trio, and not separately right now in the US.)


I wish they were sold separate.   I love the Alice!


----------



## xoelle

iVALANI said:


> Yay!
> The two stoppers go with the bangle, right? They are not purchased separately?


The stoppers come with the bangle. I want to get the plain non-blinged out one. I was going to use this as my design, but I wish my TT initial charm in the middle was bigger/the same size. (Pictures do not do those opalescent charms justice. I can't get over how lovely they look in person. Sigh.) Maybe I should just get one of those new mint glitter muranos after all and make that my focal point instead? Hehe.



merekat703 said:


> I wish they were sold separate.   I love the Alice!


I heard a rumor they might be sold separately starting in July. I couldn't wait that long. I'm so impulsive.


----------



## Freak4Coach

LizO... said:


> Beautiful !





LizO... said:


> I like the white orchid charms.
> Also the earrings are sweet.
> Perfect summer arrangement, in my opinion.





iVALANI said:


> Orchids are lovely, all of them!





Snowflake17 said:


> Ooooh I love the orchid earrings!



Thank you everyone! I love them!   I was hoping they would have then earrings in the pink color too but they didn't make them.


----------



## iVALANI

Do the orchid charms (regular ones, not the pendants) spin much when you wear them?
I gave up on the white orchid pendant but I'm thinking about getting this one, to go with my old pink orchid pendant.


----------



## Freak4Coach

iVALANI said:


> Do the orchid charms (regular ones, not the pendants) spin much when you wear them?
> I gave up on the white orchid pendant but I'm thinking about getting this one, to go with my old pink orchid pendant.



I haven't worn mine yet. I would think it wouldn't spin as much as some of the others because it's flat on both sides.


----------



## canthelpit

Finally filled up my first Pandora bracelet ! Pretty happy with it now (probably could be better arranged though )and surprisingly the purple muranos are very pleasing to the eye. I love the retired tied together charm so I put it in the middle xx


----------



## Freak4Coach

canthelpit said:


> Finally filled up my first Pandora bracelet ! Pretty happy with it now (probably could be better arranged though )and surprisingly the purple muranos are very pleasing to the eye. I love the retired tied together charm so I put it in the middle xx
> View attachment 3723644



So beautiful!!! I loved the tied together one! I've never seen it before. Sad I missed that one


----------



## Perli

My bracelet, so far...


----------



## Mulberrygal

canthelpit said:


> Finally filled up my first Pandora bracelet ! Pretty happy with it now (probably could be better arranged though )and surprisingly the purple muranos are very pleasing to the eye. I love the retired tied together charm so I put it in the middle xx
> View attachment 3723644


It's lovely, I think you've arranged it very well. The purple Muranos look great,I don't think I've ever seen any of those before. I love seeing how everyone else puts theres together, you seem to have a mixture and it all works and looks gorgeous. I don't seem to be able to achieve that, I've one Rose charm and 2 rose spacers left and can't seem to get away with mixing them with anything else.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Can
The stoppers come with the bangle. I want to get the plain non-blinged out one. I was going to use this as my design, but I wish my TT initial charm in the middle was bigger/the same size. (Pictures do not do those opalescent charms justice. I can't get over how lovely they look in person. Sigh.) Maybe I should just get one of those new mint glitter muranos after all and make that my focal point instead? Hehe.

I heard a rumor they might be sold separately starting in July. I couldn't wait that long. I'm so impulsive. [/QUOTE]

The Opalescent charms look great.

Can you post a picture of the bangle, I've eagerly been awaiting it's arrival and not sure which one to order. What sizes does it come in & how is it sized ? The UK website has 16,17.5 & 19 . I usually buy a 19 in the bracelet but had a bangle that was 20 so I'm a bit confused!


----------



## xoelle

Mulberrygal said:
			
		

> The Opalescent charms look great.
> 
> Can you post a picture of the bangle, I've eagerly been awaiting it's arrival and not sure which one to order. What sizes does it come in & how is it sized ? The UK website has 16,17.5 & 19 . I usually buy a 19 in the bracelet but had a bangle that was 20 so I'm a bit confused!


I haven't purchased it yet. I was a bit bummed it came in-between promotions in the US. I don't like paying full price for Pandora unless it's part of a promo. I ended up taking advantage of the current OHM promos that have started.


----------



## xoelle

No flash:


With flash:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Almost forgot my Fantasyland set (Alice in a teacup, Dumbo, TT Disney carousel) came in today!


----------



## Mulberrygal

xoelle said:


> I haven't purchased it yet. I was a bit bummed it came in-between promotions in the US. I don't like paying full price for Pandora unless it's part of a promo. I ended up taking advantage of the current OHM promos that have started.


Totally agree about paying full price, I rarely do either, personally I think Pandora are way overpriced for what they are, they've got us hooked tho  love them to bits all the same and I NEED more 

I didn't get on with the original bangle and sold mine. I think the open ended one will work better for me. I'd like to get the bling one but was horrified to see they are £100 in the UK   Prices are getting worse!


----------



## xmaac

My new essence pandora charms, love the dainty look of the essence collection


----------



## Caz71

xmaac said:


> My new essence pandora charms, love the dainty look of the essence collection [emoji813]


I have the pink opalescent in essence and bigger size. My fav!


----------



## Caz71

layby these- the two opalescent are being discontinued so had to grab!


----------



## iVALANI

canthelpit said:


> Finally filled up my first Pandora bracelet ! Pretty happy with it now (probably could be better arranged though )and surprisingly the purple muranos are very pleasing to the eye. I love the retired tied together charm so I put it in the middle xx
> View attachment 3723644



You have some gorgeous oldies there, such a cool bracelet! 



Perli said:


> My bracelet, so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725199



It's very pretty! What is that charm in the middle, I don't redognize it.



xoelle said:


> No flash:
> View attachment 3726203
> 
> With flash:
> View attachment 3726207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot my Fantasyland set (Alice in a teacup, Dumbo, TT Disney carousel) came in today!



All I can say is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Perli

iVALANI said:


> You have some gorgeous oldies there, such a cool bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> It's very pretty! What is that charm in the middle, I don't redognize it.
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is absolutely stunning!



It´s a golden charm, a few years old from the time of my first Pandora-obsession. It might be called something with "spotlight" in english, I´m in Germany, so it is just a guess.


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> View attachment 3718267
> 
> 
> With flash


Oh they look gorgeous with the white orchid, really lovely. I'd be happy to wear them like this.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I went into store today to get the starfish & seashell pendant & ocean life charm that I had been eagerly awaiting. I was a bit disappointed with the pendant, I didn't think you could see any colour but the ocean life charm was really lovely.
Crazily I bought the pendant but not the ocean charm. I'll try a few combinations but have a feeling it may be going back. I'm also not keen when they are plain on the back like the Orchid pendant, mine always seems to fall the wrong way 

I took the opportunity to try on the open ended bangle and thought they were both absolutely beautiful. I was really smitten but undecided about the size, the medium was a bit too snug and the large..........big. I need to have a think how I'll wear charms on it.
I wasn't expecting to like the one with logo caps but they'd set it up with a blue petite facets at each end with a spacer and then the stopper. It hadn't occurred to me to wear the charms that way, it really did look stunning, all the pictures I've seen so far have had the charms in the middle.

Has anyone got one of the bangles yet? I wish I'd thought to take a picture................meanwhile the spring sale still continues in the UK with charms keep popping back in stock


----------



## rose10

A rather lazy shot, but i finally picked up this bangle at the outlet, it has the star clasp in clear cz.

I might need either clips or openwork charms at either side of the muranos so that they don't get stuck on the threads at the end...


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh they look gorgeous with the white orchid, really lovely. I'd be happy to wear them like this.



Thank you! I might just get clips or openwork charms on either side of the muranos so that they don't get stuck on the threads..


----------



## Freak4Coach

rose10 said:


> View attachment 3730088
> 
> A rather lazy shot, but i finally picked up this bangle at the outlet, it has the star clasp in clear cz.
> 
> I might need either clips or openwork charms at either side of the muranos so that they don't get stuck on the threads at the end...



That looks beautiful!!!


----------



## xoelle

Mulberrygal said:


> I wasn't expecting to like the one with logo caps but they'd set it up with a blue petite facets at each end with a spacer and then the stopper. It hadn't occurred to me to wear the charms that way, it really did look stunning, all the pictures I've seen so far have had the charms in the middle


That is genius. Maybe I'll do that with my opalescent petites.


----------



## Mulberrygal

xoelle said:


> That is genius. Maybe I'll do that with my opalescent petites.



Yes that would really work and look fabulous. 

They used these lovely spacers with the petite facets and they picked up the blue beautifully ...........I so wish I'd taken a pic but you've obviously seen the potential


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> Thank you! I might just get clips or openwork charms on either side of the muranos so that they don't get stuck on the threads..



Yes that would look lovely and be sensible, they do drive you nuts when they get stuck 

I've the same Muranos mixed with night sky charms. It's great to see other peoples ideas, gets you thinking of other options.


----------



## xoelle

So I still haven't purchased the new open end bangle, but I did take advantage of the sale the US just started right now -- 30% off of any select retiring charm, 40% off of two select retiring charms, or 50% off of three or more select retiring charms.

I purchased whatever TT's were part of the sale that were still available online, a Disney charm even, and some other things:

- TT Key to My Heart
- TT Apple of my Eye
- TT Divine Angel
- Pair of Twinkle Twinkle clips
- Disney "Be Charming"
- Sweet Cherries (gift for someone)

I spent under $200. Not bad at all.


----------



## Mulberrygal

For anyone in the UK Summer Sale has just started too and there are still some left over charms from the Spring sale 

I'd planned on ordering a couple of Honeysuckle shimmering droplets charms for my Rose bracelet and was very impressed to find them just under half price, also ordered the Poinsettia charm for my Xmas bracelet...............and a few more dropped into the basket that I couldn't resist.

I'm definitely going to take back my shell & seahorse pendant charm, just don't feel I can justify full price for it


----------



## Mulberrygal

xoelle said:


> So I still haven't purchased the new open end bangle, but I did take advantage of the sale the US just started right now -- 30% off of any select retiring charm, 40% off of two select retiring charms, or 50% off of three or more select retiring charms.
> 
> I purchased whatever TT's were part of the sale that were still available online, a Disney charm even, and some other things:
> 
> - TT Key to My Heart
> - TT Apple of my Eye
> - TT Divine Angel
> - Pair of Twinkle Twinkle clips
> - Disney "Be Charming"
> - Sweet Cherries (gift for someone)
> 
> I spent under $200. Not bad at all.




Nice sales haul 

I was totally smitten by the open ended bangle when I tried it on. I couldn't resist anymore and ordered it online yesterday so I'll post pictures when they arrive. 

I ordered a medium & large so I can fiddle about with a few charms on and see which size is best. They actually weren't much help in store on sizing which is unusual, they said depends how many charms you want to wear. The shop is always so full, they never really have much time with you


----------



## Mulberrygal

xoelle said:


> So I still haven't purchased the new open end bangle, but I did take advantage of the sale the US just started right now -- 30% off of any select retiring charm, 40% off of two select retiring charms, or 50% off of three or more select retiring charms.
> 
> I purchased whatever TT's were part of the sale that were still available online, a Disney charm even, and some other things:
> 
> - TT Key to My Heart
> - TT Apple of my Eye
> - TT Divine Angel
> - Pair of Twinkle Twinkle clips
> - Disney "Be Charming"
> - Sweet Cherries (gift for someone)
> 
> I spent under $200. Not bad at all.




Nice sales haul 

I was totally smitten by the open ended bangle when I tried it on. I couldn't resist anymore and ordered it online yesterday so I'll post pictures when they arrive. 

I ordered a medium & large so I can fiddle about with a few charms on and see which size is best. They actually weren't much help in store on sizing which is unusual, they said depends on how many charms you want to wear  The shop is always so full they just aren't prepared to spend much time with you anymore.


----------



## xoelle

Mulberrygal said:


> Nice sales haul
> 
> I was totally smitten by the open ended bangle when I tried it on. I couldn't resist anymore and ordered it online yesterday so I'll post pictures when they arrive.
> 
> I ordered a medium & large so I can fiddle about with a few charms on and see which size is best. They actually weren't much help in store on sizing which is unusual, they said depends how many charms you want to wear. The shop is always so full, they never really have much time with you


I don't think the US has ever had a sale like this before. We usually just have all the retired charms be sent to our Pandora outlets. I don't have one near me anyway. 

Next time we have a free promo, I think I'll get the regular open end bangle and the starry sky clasp bracelet. I still don't have the starry sky clasp, but I think it'd look nice with the clips I just got. I got my pair of opalescent petites for $59 last month, and now I'm seeing I can get them for $50. I hate it everything I get goes on sale a few months later. Lol

That's why I almost always shop online. I can't stand the store in person.


----------



## cwool

I've never bought off the Perlen website and am contemplating my first order for some Pandora charms. Please reassure me this site is legit. Any negative experiences out there? TIA


----------



## xoelle

cwool said:


> I've never bought off the Perlen website and am contemplating my first order for some Pandora charms. Please reassure me this site is legit. Any negative experiences out there? TIA


It might depend where you live. Personally, I  Perlen. I live in California, and it ends up being less than full price when I buy from them. The longest I've ever waited for a package from Perlen must have been 2 weeks tops. However, for some lucky reason it actually only takes an average of 7-10 days! Crazy.


----------



## Mulberrygal

xoelle said:


> I don't think the US has ever had a sale like this before. We usually just have all the retired charms be sent to our Pandora outlets. I don't have one near me anyway.
> 
> Next time we have a free promo, I think I'll get the regular open end bangle and the starry sky clasp bracelet. I still don't have the starry sky clasp, but I think it'd look nice with the clips I just got. I got my pair of opalescent petites for $59 last month, and now I'm seeing I can get them for $50. I hate it everything I get goes on sale a few months later. Lol
> 
> That's why I almost always shop online. I can't stand the store in person.



I know it's infuriating when they reduce them and you've just purchased!

We don't get the offers like you do and only have ONE Outlet store in the whole county ..............which always has a very, very  long queue  It seems we do make up for it at sale time though as the discount is usually 50%. In previous sales I've picked up some great buys on gold & two/tone charms but they are very limited this sale. The retired charms are discounted even more, I was really pleased as I managed to get a couple of two tone ball spacers in my bag before they sold out - £19 from £70 . I really like it when retired items come back into the sale, there are so many lovely old charms I missed..............you have to be really quick online as they sell out very quickly.

It makes me feel there's no point ever paying full price. I created all of my Xmas bracelet from half price charms   I'm not bothered if they are the latest out, it's more about what I like. I've just added the red poinsettia charm & the sparkling present and am really thrilled with both.

I prefer to buy online too, postage & returns are free so I tend to over order so I can try out what I like the best. Refunds do take awhile to process as returns go back to Brussels/France I think


----------



## ReRe

I picked up some items at the sale. Got 4 items for 50% off. Two of the eternity bangles which came to $50 each. I've had one of these for several years and I love it so I got a 2nd for myself and one for a gift. Great quality. No problems with any stones (like I've had with chamilia).  Also got an initial charm and chain.


----------



## cwool

xoelle said:


> It might depend where you live. Personally, I  Perlen. I live in California, and it ends up being less than full price when I buy from them. The longest I've ever waited for a package from Perlen must have been 2 weeks tops. However, for some lucky reason it actually only takes an average of 7-10 days! Crazy.



Good to hear 
TY


----------



## cwool

I went to the Pandora sale and picked up 2 Mystic Floral clips (I already had a pair) and 2 Pandora Rose darling daisy charms to add to my necklace. I wanted this to be mostly rose gold and black but have added pink in because the available black charms is somewhat limited. 
I'm happy because my 4 new ones were 50% off with the current sale. Not surprisingly, in store had so many more options for charms on sale than the website.




Thanks for letting me share. Now I have the itch to add even more Pandora Rose. The debate will be which ones and where!


----------



## Mulberrygal

cwool said:


> I went to the Pandora sale and picked up 2 Mystic Floral clips (I already had a pair) and 2 Pandora Rose darling daisy charms to add to my necklace. I wanted this to be mostly rose gold and black but have added pink in because the available black charms is somewhat limited.
> I'm happy because my 4 new ones were 50% off with the current sale. Not surprisingly, in store had so many more options for charms on sale than the website.
> 
> View attachment 3733831
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Now I have the itch to add even more Pandora Rose. The debate will be which ones and where!


I really like the Mystic black floral clips, they look great with the rose............who would have thought  I've really struggled with my rose bracelet. I didn't want all rose and I don't seem to be able to mix them in with anything else I've got. I've just ordered the honeysuckle shimmering droplets charms in the sale which hopefully will get me wearing it.

I think yours all look really lovely together, you've put them together so well and I love the pink with it. I'd definitely leave the pink

It's good to see some great sale buys


----------



## cwool

Mulberrygal said:


> I really like the Mystic black floral clips, they look great with the rose............who would have thought  I've really struggled with my rose bracelet. I didn't want all rose and I don't seem to be able to mix them in with anything else I've got. I've just ordered the honeysuckle shimmering droplets charms in the sale which hopefully will get me wearing it.
> 
> I think yours all look really lovely together, you've put them together so well and I love the pink with it. I'd definitely leave the pink
> 
> It's good to see some great sale buys



Thanks!
I debate on the whether to keep the symmetrical look or not. I guess I'll just have to see how I feel about it as time ticks on.


----------



## melvel

Bought a bit from the sale.  Got the two-tone hearts safety chain and the two-tone starburst clips, all for $102.50.  Not bad!


----------



## Mulberrygal

cwool said:


> Thanks!
> I debate on the whether to keep the symmetrical look or not. I guess I'll just have to see how I feel about it as time ticks on.


Yes I know what you mean about the symmetrical look. I started with everything symmetrical but have mixed a few charms up since. With my last bracelet I decided not to buy two of anything and I really love it. 

With a necklace it's very different as you get to see the whole arrangement when worn. I find pictures of bracelets totally the opposite. They look perfectly balanced when symmetrical with a centre piece but you don't get to see that effect when worn.


----------



## cwool

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes I know what you mean about the symmetrical look. I started with everything symmetrical but have mixed a few charms up since. With my last bracelet I decided not to buy two of anything and I really love it.
> 
> With a necklace it's very different as you get to see the whole arrangement when worn. I find pictures of bracelets totally the opposite. They look perfectly balanced when symmetrical with a centre piece but you don't get to see that effect when worn.



Agreed


----------



## Mulberrygal

Yay  My open ended bangles have arrived...........I'm totally smitten, I'll be able to stack  them with other bracelets, the possibilities are infinite. 

I think they look best with more colourful charms, fabulous with green or blue petite facets but it was easier to get clips off another bracelet and try then out. I purchased one of the purple eternal hearts for a gift but I think I'll be keeping it now  it's my favourite combo at the moment 

I'm still unsure which size to go for these are medium and a little tight


----------



## cwool

Mulberrygal said:


> Yay  My open ended bangles have arrived...........I'm totally smitten, I'll be able to stack  them with other bracelets, the possibilities are infinite.
> 
> I think they look best with more colourful charms, fabulous with green or blue petite facets but it was easier to get clips off another bracelet and try then out. I purchased one of the purple eternal hearts for a gift but I think I'll be keeping it now  it's my favourite combo at the moment
> 
> I'm still unsure which size to go for these are medium and a little tight



These look good, I love your yin&yang charms.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I just got one last bead for my two-tone bracelet. I'm done for now because I prefer the more airy look.

My newest addition, the Teddy bear with gold heart.


----------



## Mulberrygal

cwool said:


> These look good, I love your yin&yang charms.


Thanks, I don't wear them very often as I've too many mono charms already. I love the idea of added them to The open bangle and stacking them together 



voodoodoll2005 said:


> I just got one last bead for my two-tone bracelet. I'm done for now because I prefer the more airy look.
> 
> My newest addition, the Teddy bear with gold heart.
> 
> View attachment 3736350



It looks lovely, I much prefer this look. I'm not a fan of the bracelet looking full either. I've  started splitting mine between two bracelets


----------



## elinaarr

Only got my first bracelet a few months ago but I'm so in love with it. UK summer sale added six more charms ^^


----------



## rose10

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I just got one last bead for my two-tone bracelet. I'm done for now because I prefer the more airy look.
> 
> My newest addition, the Teddy bear with gold heart.
> View attachment 3736350



Would love to see your whole bracelet! I recently took off the safery chain off mine and love how the bracelet shows thru...


----------



## Mulberrygal

elinaarr said:


> Only got my first bracelet a few months ago but I'm so in love with it. UK summer sale added six more charms ^^



Looks great, be careful .............Pandora is soooo moorish   the UK sale has been brilliant this year, so many lovely charms at less than half price. It's a great way to get started, you've managed to pick up some beauties.


----------



## elinaarr

Mulberrygal said:


> Looks great, be careful .............Pandora is soooo moorish   the UK sale has been brilliant this year, so many lovely charms at less than half price. It's a great way to get started, you've managed to pick up some beauties.



Thank you, and indeed, it is so addictive, especially knowing that the sale charms are being retired. I felt like a magpie in my local shop, and they had every sale item that was out of stock online! Even the oxidised bracelets. Might drop by again this weekend


----------



## Mulberrygal

elinaarr said:


> Thank you, and indeed, it is so addictive, especially knowing that the sale charms are being retired. I felt like a magpie in my local shop, and they had every sale item that was out of stock online! Even the oxidised bracelets. Might drop by again this weekend



Oh the oxidised bracelets are lovely, I'd definitely recommend grabbing one if you still can, especially at £25  I was lucky and noticed the sale online the first day and managed to get a couple. 

They look really great with just a few charms as the colour shows thru, especially lovely with pink, purple, blue & sparkles


----------



## rose10

The muranos were driving me crazy by getting caught on the threads. Did not like any clips, got these instead! What do you ladies think?


----------



## rose10

Another shot, without flash.


----------



## rose10

Spamming this thread with another variation


----------



## rose10

Got the Joined Together Hearts Charm for my Two Tone Bracelet!


----------



## cwool

rose10 said:


> Another shot, without flash.
> View attachment 3743041





rose10 said:


> Spamming this thread with another variation
> 
> View attachment 3744319



I like these combos a lot. I may need to check out that orchid pendant!


----------



## cwool

rose10 said:


> Got the Joined Together Hearts Charm for my Two Tone Bracelet!
> View attachment 3744321



Your bracelet is beautiful


----------



## rose10

Thank You!! Been at it for 2-3 years. Finally happy with it, the Happily Ever After Castle protrudes a little much for my liking on the bracelet-although i libe the charm, so that went on the bangle. 


cwool said:


> Your bracelet is beautiful


----------



## rose10

cwool said:


> I like these combos a lot. I may need to check out that orchid pendant!


Thank you again! The orchid pendent is lovely....but mine almost went grey/white...so i went to the store yesterday and they took it back, i did not want another one and have it do the same, so decided to get the Joined Together Hearts Charm instead...and the castle will permanently remain on the bangle!


----------



## swtstephy

My two tone and tritone bracelets. Almost done with the twotone. I want to get the gold bracelet next.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

swtstephy said:


> View attachment 3744892
> 
> 
> My two tone and tritone bracelets. Almost done with the twotone. I want to get the gold bracelet next.


Pretty!!! Do you wear them together?


----------



## Caz71

Mulberrygal said:


> Yay  My open ended bangles have arrived...........I'm totally smitten, I'll be able to stack  them with other bracelets, the possibilities are infinite.
> 
> I think they look best with more colourful charms, fabulous with green or blue petite facets but it was easier to get clips off another bracelet and try then out. I purchased one of the purple eternal hearts for a gift but I think I'll be keeping it now  it's my favourite combo at the moment
> 
> I'm still unsure which size to go for these are medium and a little tight



ah gorgeous so those little silver stoppers move! good to know. they havent arrived in australia yet!


----------



## swtstephy

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Pretty!!! Do you wear them together?


I do! I need to clean my bracelets though, they're getting dirty.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

swtstephy said:


> I do! I need to clean my bracelets though, they're getting dirty.


Very pretty, I'd love to see a mod shot!!! I wear mine stacked too, but I don't like full bracelets.


----------



## Perli

swtstephy said:


> View attachment 3744892
> 
> 
> My two tone and tritone bracelets. Almost done with the twotone. I want to get the gold bracelet next.



Your bracelets are sooo pretty and very inspiring as I have the same bracelets but not so many charms on them yet!


----------



## cwool

swtstephy said:


> View attachment 3744892
> 
> 
> My two tone and tritone bracelets. Almost done with the twotone. I want to get the gold bracelet next.



These are both fabulous!


----------



## cwool

Made my first order off Perlen June 17 and received my items today. Ten days isn't bad at all for shipping, IMO.



Here they are added into my necklace which I'm trying to keep black, Rose gold, and pinks.


----------



## swtstephy

I took it apart to clean. I will take one after I put it back together.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Caz71 said:


> ah gorgeous so those little silver stoppers move! good to know. they havent arrived in australia yet!


Yes they move.  I can't see much point in wearing more than a couple of charms & spacers. It seems to look best if the ends are shown on the upper part of the wrist, mine stayed in place that way so if you had more charms I don't think you'd see them. 
It would be interesting to see anyone else's pictures or point of view of the open ended bangle. I've only seen the charms worn in the middle in pictures which there doesn't seem much point to.


----------



## Mulberrygal

rose10 said:


> Spamming this thread with another variation
> 
> View attachment 3744319


I really like them together, it's good to see the older cherry blossom charms go so well with the new Orchid ones. I tried the double sided ones on and I think they'd go great with this as well. I'm hoping to get one eventually but I don't like paying full price either, think the prices have got a bit crazy now


----------



## justeen

My grandmother just came back from Paris with these gems for me


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> I really like them together, it's good to see the older cherry blossom charms go so well with the new Orchid ones. I tried the double sided ones on and I think they'd go great with this as well. I'm hoping to get one eventually but I don't like paying full price either, think the prices have got a bit crazy now


Had to return the orchid as thar turned light grey soon after i got it... so wearing the cherry blossom cz charm with the castle...i feel like it needs something else now to complete it...i agree, prices r cray cray, i will be scouring outlets near me...


----------



## Mulberrygal

justeen said:


> My grandmother just came back from Paris with these gems for me



What a lovely Grandmother   it looks beautiful. Enjoy wearing it. 



rose10 said:


> Had to return the orchid as thar turned light grey soon after i got it... so wearing the cherry blossom cz charm with the castle...i feel like it needs something else now to complete it...i agree, prices r cray cray, i will be scouring outlets near me...



Noooooo the Orchid went grey, that's terrible. How long did you have it for and what did Pandora say? 
I guess it will be the same with all of the new white range.  I'm not paying £45 each for them to turn grey, that's put me right off  
I purchased a couple of "pre- loved" white enamel flower clips and they were the same. I couldn't wear them as they looked awful with anything white. I've since bought a new one, which is still okay but I've not worn it much. I read something about not showering etc in them or this would dull them.....................not that I do anyway, 

Has anyone else had this problem with white enamel turning grey?


----------



## rose10

Mulberrygal said:


> What a lovely Grandmother   it looks beautiful. Enjoy wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooo the Orchid went grey, that's terrible. How long did you have it for and what did Pandora say?
> I guess it will be the same with all of the new white range.  I'm not paying £45 each for them to turn grey, that's put me right off
> I purchased a couple of "pre- loved" white enamel flower clips and they were the same. I couldn't wear them as they looked awful with anything white. I've since bought a new one, which is still okay but I've not worn it much. I read something about not showering etc in them or this would dull them.....................not that I do anyway,
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem with white enamel turning grey?


I had it for less than 2 weeks and did not shower with it or anything, it turned slightly grey, Pandora said it should not have happened and they will let head office know that they will exchanbe it or return it...so i put more money in and got the joined together two tone hearts charm...


----------



## Maxt

I went to sale and this is what i got:








I know this is probably not the best place to seek advice  since many of us (myself included) are addicted, but i saw Mystic black floral clips... And i kinda liked them. 

They are not too girly, what do you think?


----------



## donnys_pal254

Hello everyone, my name is Kath and I live in the UK. I'm relatively new to Pandora compared to some of you, but I have just 'finished' my first bracelet. I really love looking at all the pics of charms and bracelets there's some really lovely designs out there
Here's my bracelet!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

rose10 said:


> Would love to see your whole bracelet! I recently took off the safery chain off mine and love how the bracelet shows thru...


Sorry it took me so long to reply. Here is my bracelet. I do have a couple of Chamilla beads on it though


----------



## donnys_pal254

Maxt said:


> I went to sale and this is what i got:
> View attachment 3750107
> View attachment 3750108
> View attachment 3750109
> View attachment 3750110
> View attachment 3750111
> View attachment 3750118
> 
> 
> I know this is probably not the best place to seek advice  since many of us (myself included) are addicted, but i saw Mystic black floral clips... And i kinda liked them.
> 
> They are not too girly, what do you think?


I love the muranos you got! 
I looked up the mystic floral clips and I think they are really beautiful


----------



## cwool

Maxt said:


> I went to sale and this is what i got:
> View attachment 3750107
> View attachment 3750108
> View attachment 3750109
> View attachment 3750110
> View attachment 3750111
> View attachment 3750118
> 
> 
> I know this is probably not the best place to seek advice  since many of us (myself included) are addicted, but i saw Mystic black floral clips... And i kinda liked them.
> 
> They are not too girly, what do you think?



I do like the mystic floral clips and have 4 on my current necklace. As far as girly, I don't know I guess it all can depend on what you put with them. In general I think charm jewelry is a tad feminine.


----------



## Maxt

@donnys_pal254 welcome to the thread! Your bracelet is very feminine, i love purple accents and how you combined your charms! 
Thank you, i do like muranos for adding colour. They make bracelet a bit more interesting.

@voodoodoll2005 you have some of my favourite charms - the two tone ones! Too bad many of them are discontinued. 

@cwool and @donnys_pal254  thank you for your answer. I was at Pandora to see mystic floral clips but i didn't like the enamel, i wanted smooth shiny black, but these ones have pearly black enamel when you look a bit closer in the light. 

Instead i got three intricate lace charms.
They look elegant and fit well in my collection.


----------



## xoelle

rose10 said:


> I had it for less than 2 weeks and did not shower with it or anything, it turned slightly grey, Pandora said it should not have happened and they will let head office know that they will exchanbe it or return it...so i put more money in and got the joined together two tone hearts charm...


 Ugh, no! I was afraid something like this might happen. That's even so soon, early on! I absolutely loved the white orchids but couldn't muster the courage to buy them after I've heard stories of some white Pandora enamel turning yellow.

I've been missing in action in the Pandora world. I'm stuck in a deep OHM Beads obsession lately, and I've been spending most of my charm and bead monies on OHM playing catch up.


----------



## xoelle

Okay, I kinda lied about being MIA in the Pandora world. Lol. @Mulberrygal, I finally ordered the open ended bangle today! With the current NA promo, I got the double mixed blue leather bracelet for free. (I think I'll put my sideways fish on it and call it my Pisces bracelet.)

Do you know if the open ended bangle is the same thickness as a Trollbeads or OHM bangle? I wonder if I can use generic stoppers on the sides, and style both the middle/focal point, and the ends with charms.


----------



## Mulberrygal

xoelle said:


> Okay, I kinda lied about being MIA in the Pandora world. Lol. @Mulberrygal, I finally ordered the open ended bangle today! With the current NA promo, I got the double mixed blue leather bracelet for free. (I think I'll put my sideways fish on it and call it my Pisces bracelet.)
> 
> Do you know if the open ended bangle is the same thickness as a Trollbeads or OHM bangle? I wonder if I can use generic stoppers on the sides, and style both the middle/focal point, and the ends with charms.



Good to see you back Xoelle, I'm sure you'll love the open ended bangle. I'm really pleased with mine, it's perfect for stacking. I don't like a heavy look but I'm happy to wear it with a full bracelet.  I haven't got any troll beads or OHM so I can't comment if they fit or not, let us know when you try it. I  daren't look at Trollbeads, can't get hooked on something else 

I've promised myself no more Pandora, (other than the yellow gold Essence bangle) as I've this beautiful gift from my dear departed Mum & Dad............small Cartier Love bracelet. I'll wear it all the time, forever now, stacked with whatever the mood takes me.

Sorry not the best of pics, shown with my Essence two tone, gold clasp as I'm sunning myself   by the pool at the moment


----------



## new2oz

Hi everybody,
I'm a long time lurker and have enjoyed seeing all of your beautiful collections grow. I have been reading the Pandora threads starting from years ago and though unfortunately quite a few ladies have stopped posting, there is so still so much inspiration to be found in all your lovely creations and combinations. I really love seeing other people's bracelets since they are a great way to see what charms look like in real life and how versatile Pandora can be.
I received my first Pandora for Mother's Day 2016 and since then have managed to collect a lot of bracelets, bangles, charms, etc. I'll post pictures of the different bracelet/bangle combinations I'm working on but first I'll start by posting the first one I got and then show all the rest. My collection is on steroids and my pockets are empty, but I do enjoy looking at my bracelets. I don't feel too bad 'cause I take advantage of the Pandora sales, the Facebook Tribe sales, Rue La La and I cash in credit card reward points that I can use at the mall which has a Pandora shop so I rarely pay full price.
This is how it all started: One bracelet and one charm. I chose this one because I'm a mum and I'm a language teacher and I speak a few languages so though I didn't think it was the most beautiful charm, it spoke to me.


Then after only one day I noticed that I really needed clips so I went back and managed to get the bracelet exchanged for one of the starter deals that comes with 2 clips:


----------



## new2oz

Story continues:
It was really bugging me how empty the bracelet looked and I did some research and discovered Facebook Pandora's Tribe and managed to get these spacers second hand:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 By this time (beginning of June 2016), only weeks into my addiction, I decided that this was going to be my Heart & Family bracelet and cashed in credit card points to get a gift card and bought the Club Charm: 


(to be continued).


----------



## new2oz

This is how my Heart & Family bracelet looks now in 2017 - moved it to a bangle and added the Flower Murano last year  (love it) and 2 more hearts this Mother's Day 2017. Since everything is a work in progress I might end up moving the Vintage Heart (lucky to find this lovely classic charm in a Rue La La sale) to my two-tone bracelet and add some more colour to this bangle. And maybe some flowers to get away from too many hearts.



One more pic:



Thanks for looking and hope you enjoyed the photo spam. I'll show some more pics tomorrow of where my collection now stands. I have a two-tone bracelet, a midnight blue Reach for the Stars one, a green Mythical Forest Fairy one, a Purple Glam one, a Lucky bracelet, a beach one and some odds and ends and plans for a lot more. Cheers and good night.


----------



## kiuty77

I went crazy at the store. Lol


----------



## swtstephy

xoelle said:


> Okay, I kinda lied about being MIA in the Pandora world. Lol. @Mulberrygal, I finally ordered the open ended bangle today! With the current NA promo, I got the double mixed blue leather bracelet for free. (I think I'll put my sideways fish on it and call it my Pisces bracelet.)
> 
> Do you know if the open ended bangle is the same thickness as a Trollbeads or OHM bangle? I wonder if I can use generic stoppers on the sides, and style both the middle/focal point, and the ends with charms.


I think it's the same thickness as the regular Pandora bangles. I can check for  you tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## xoelle

Beautiful additions on this page!



swtstephy said:


> I think it's the same thickness as the regular Pandora bangles. I can check for  you tomorrow if I remember.


Thanks! I haven't tried putting different brand stoppers on my regular Pandora Moments bangles because of the threading on the ends. It's okay... I just read Pandora will be coming out with stoppers of their own, that you can buy separately for their open end bangles. Yay.

I also ordered this to store my homeless charms that aren't housed on any of my bracelets/necklaces. I can't wait until it gets here! I went with a half-size box because I really need to limit my addiction, and cause I heard it gets tedious to remove charms from longer rods.


----------



## new2oz

Beautiful bracelets Kiuty77, especially love the use of the Purple seaglass muranos. Did you buy all that at once?
Xoelle, that box looks great, do you mind my asking where you can buy it? Most of my charms are on bracelets for now but I already have some loose ones that I just throw in a box. I heard they're going to start selling the Pandora jewellery boxes in Australia this year so I'll have to save up for that.
Mulberrygal - the Love Cartier bracelet is so beautiful, what a treasured memory from your parents.

Here's another one of my bracelets, this is my Mythical Forest & Fairy one. (I love the unicorn!) It's missing the Pixie Two-tone which I've already ordered and the Frog Prince which I would like to add at some point. Since the bracelet is only 17cm I'm not sure if I'll be able to fit in anymore charms. I guess it's an advantage to have the smaller bracelet since it costs less to add charms but it limits you on designs. I'd also like to change the safety chain but not sure which one. Any ideas?



Cheers ladies. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Mulberrygal

new2oz said:


> This is how my Heart & Family bracelet looks now in 2017 - moved it to a bangle and added the Flower Murano last year  (love it) and 2 more hearts this Mother's Day 2017. Since everything is a work in progress I might end up moving the Vintage Heart (lucky to find this lovely classic charm in a Rue La La sale) to my two-tone bracelet and add some more colour to this bangle. And maybe some flowers to get away from too many hearts.
> 
> View attachment 3757157
> 
> One more pic:
> View attachment 3757158
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and hope you enjoyed the photo spam. I'll show some more pics tomorrow of where my collection now stands. I have a two-tone bracelet, a midnight blue Reach for the Stars one, a green Mythical Forest Fairy one, a Purple Glam one, a Lucky bracelet, a beach one and some odds and ends and plans for a lot more. Cheers and good night.



The bracelet is lovely and certainly come a long way, I look forward to seeing the rest of your collection. I too enjoyed looking through the thread at everyone's creations.

Your story is similar to mine, after saying I'd never get any Pandora, I received a few charms and a bracelet and really got the bug. I purchased other charms I loved and assumed I'd just swap the bracelet about but way, way too much hassle. I just purchased more bracelets which makes it a lot simpler and have several different themes, a gold & two tone memories bracelet, essence silver & two-tone an open ended bangle and my latest (just ordered) the gold essence bangle.
Those that weren't gifted were mostly sale, pre-loved from some lovely trusted sellers or discounted charms and I'm really enjoying wearing them all.............but my collection is complete now


----------



## Mulberrygal

kiuty77 said:


> I went crazy at the store. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757376



They're great, what a haul, did you buy all of them at once  

Can you add a pic of the open ended bangle when worn. Do you wear the ends under the wrist and the charms on top and does it move about!  I've only tried mine with one charm and spacer at each end and worn with the open end upwards. I'd be interested to see what it looks like the other way and does it stay put?


----------



## sanibelle

Hello all!

I used to be a regular on here, took a break from collecting for awhile.  But the new open bangle caught my eye!!  I have the original style bracelet and the closed bangle, and one of my peeves was always that the charms fall "under" my wrist.  Yes, I realize that I could adjust it, but I want carefree!  Anyways, I saw a picture of the new open bangle, and how the charms stay "on top" of the wrist!  Brilliant!  But my concern is whether this new style could be pulled off if we snagged it somehow?  The charms are not inexpensive (especially those two tones), plus I have some retired pieces now that I would be sad to lose.  

So, how secure does the bracelet feel to you?  Also, would adding a safety chain work for this bracelet? 

Ah, first world problems lol...Thanks for reading and for any suggestions you may have!


----------



## Mulberrygal

sanibelle said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I used to be a regular on here, took a break from collecting for awhile.  But the new open bangle caught my eye!!  I have the original style bracelet and the closed bangle, and one of my peeves was always that the charms fall "under" my wrist.  Yes, I realize that I could adjust it, but I want carefree!  Anyways, I saw a picture of the new open bangle, and how the charms stay "on top" of the wrist!  Brilliant!  But my concern is whether this new style could be pulled off if we snagged it somehow?  The charms are not inexpensive (especially those two tones), plus I have some retired pieces now that I would be sad to lose.
> 
> So, how secure does the bracelet feel to you?  Also, would adding a safety chain work for this bracelet?
> 
> Ah, first world problems lol...Thanks for reading and for any suggestions you may have!



I've never felt my open ended bangle could fall off, you have to bend it to get it on. It's quite stiff and a little difficult to get on and feels totally secure. I don't think a safety chain would work with it. 

I purchased the medium and the large as I just couldn't decide which was right for me. The large feels totally secure too. I wanted the pave one and I was really surprised I liked the one with the Pandora ends too. I felt the Pave looked too much with other glitzy charms & the Pandora ends were understated.

I've only worn mine with the open side upwards with a couple of charms and it doesn't move around at all. These are some pics I took when they first arrived whilst I was trying them out. They stack beautifully with other bracelets when worn this way but I'm eager now to try with some charms in the middle if that's where they'll stay


----------



## Maxt

@Mulberrygal just a quick question, are those bangles hollow inside like the classic closed bangle or are they made from full silver?


----------



## donnys_pal254

new2oz said:


> Beautiful bracelets Kiuty77, especially love the use of the Purple seaglass muranos. Did you buy all that at once?
> Xoelle, that box looks great, do you mind my asking where you can buy it? Most of my charms are on bracelets for now but I already have some loose ones that I just throw in a box. I heard they're going to start selling the Pandora jewellery boxes in Australia this year so I'll have to save up for that.
> Mulberrygal - the Love Cartier bracelet is so beautiful, what a treasured memory from your parents.
> 
> Here's another one of my bracelets, this is my Mythical Forest & Fairy one. (I love the unicorn!) It's missing the Pixie Two-tone which I've already ordered and the Frog Prince which I would like to add at some point. Since the bracelet is only 17cm I'm not sure if I'll be able to fit in anymore charms. I guess it's an advantage to have the smaller bracelet since it costs less to add charms but it limits you on designs. I'd also like to change the safety chain but not sure which one. Any ideas?
> View attachment 3757915
> View attachment 3757935
> 
> Cheers ladies. Happy Sunday!



I love the green accents on your bracelet!  Goes really well with your theme
I have a bit of a fairy theme going on mine also and I've been eyeing the frog prince charm too


----------



## donnys_pal254

Mulberrygal said:


> View attachment 3758421
> View attachment 3758426
> 
> 
> I've never felt my open ended bangle could fall off, you have to bend it to get it on. It's quite stiff and a little difficult to get on and feels totally secure. I don't think a safety chain would work with it.
> 
> I purchased the medium and the large as I just couldn't decide which was right for me. The large feels totally secure too. I wanted the pave one and I was really surprised I liked the one with the Pandora ends too. I felt the Pave looked too much with other glitzy charms & the Pandora ends were understated.
> 
> I've only worn mine with the open side upwards with a couple of charms and it doesn't move around at all. These are some pics I took when they first arrived whilst I was trying them out. They stack beautifully with other bracelets when worn this way but I'm eager now to try with some charms in the middle if that's where they'll stay



I'm really fancying those open-ended bangles, I like the way you can just put a couple of charms near the ends and it's not too full-on - as you say, understated.  I also have a feeling they would look great stacked up with my snake chain bracelet I think I see one of these in my future


----------



## sanibelle

Mulberrygal said:


> View attachment 3758421
> View attachment 3758426
> 
> 
> I've never felt my open ended bangle could fall off, you have to bend it to get it on. It's quite stiff and a little difficult to get on and feels totally secure. I don't think a safety chain would work with it.
> 
> I purchased the medium and the large as I just couldn't decide which was right for me. The large feels totally secure too. I wanted the pave one and I was really surprised I liked the one with the Pandora ends too. I felt the Pave looked too much with other glitzy charms & the Pandora ends were understated.
> 
> I've only worn mine with the open side upwards with a couple of charms and it doesn't move around at all. These are some pics I took when they first arrived whilst I was trying them out. They stack beautifully with other bracelets when worn this way but I'm eager now to try with some charms in the middle if that's where they'll stay


Thank you for your assistance Mulberrygal!  Much appreciated.


----------



## xoelle

new2oz said:


> Xoelle, that box looks great, do you mind my asking where you can buy it? Most of my charms are on bracelets for now but I already have some loose ones that I just throw in a box. I heard they're going to start selling the Pandora jewellery boxes in Australia this year so I'll have to save up for that.


Eskiebeads on Etsy.

Love your mystical forest-themed bracelet! Green is my favorite color.


----------



## rose10

Combo of the day...To use the Castle/Happily Ever After charm i am gonna have to get clips so that the castle does not remain upside down all the time.


----------



## rose10

One more shot with flash..love the shimmer in the murano!


----------



## Maxt

Here's mine bracelet for today! I took a pic early morning, will try to post a better quality one later.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Maxt said:


> @Mulberrygal just a quick question, are those bangles hollow inside like the classic closed bangle or are they made from full silver?



I'd say they are hollow Maxt, way overpriced   I'm away on holiday at the moment and haven't brought them with me so  can't check. I'm sure if they were solid silver they'd cost far more.


----------



## Mulberrygal

donnys_pal254 said:


> I'm really fancying those open-ended bangles, I like the way you can just put a couple of charms near the ends and it's not too full-on - as you say, understated.  I also have a feeling they would look great stacked up with my snake chain bracelet I think I see one of these in my future



I think they are perfect for stacking. I don't like a too heavy look and I'd say you can put them with any other bracelet and find a common theme by adding a couple of charms.   

I'm looking forward to trying them out with some charms to the centre tho when I get home.


----------



## kiuty77

new2oz said:


> Beautiful bracelets Kiuty77, especially love the use of the Purple seaglass muranos. Did you buy all that at once?
> Xoelle, that box looks great, do you mind my asking where you can buy it? Most of my charms are on bracelets for now but I already have some loose ones that I just throw in a box. I heard they're going to start selling the Pandora jewellery boxes in Australia this year so I'll have to save up for that.
> Mulberrygal - the Love Cartier bracelet is so beautiful, what a treasured memory from your parents.
> 
> Here's another one of my bracelets, this is my Mythical Forest & Fairy one. (I love the unicorn!) It's missing the Pixie Two-tone which I've already ordered and the Frog Prince which I would like to add at some point. Since the bracelet is only 17cm I'm not sure if I'll be able to fit in anymore charms. I guess it's an advantage to have the smaller bracelet since it costs less to add charms but it limits you on designs. I'd also like to change the safety chain but not sure which one. Any ideas?
> View attachment 3757915
> View attachment 3757935
> 
> Cheers ladies. Happy Sunday!



Love your fairytale themed bracelet!
I got all but 4 of the charms and the bracelets in one visit. My hubby was mad lol.



Mulberrygal said:


> They're great, what a haul, did you buy all of them at once
> 
> Can you add a pic of the open ended bangle when worn. Do you wear the ends under the wrist and the charms on top and does it move about!  I've only tried mine with one charm and spacer at each end and worn with the open end upwards. I'd be interested to see what it looks like the other way and does it stay put?



I am not wearing my pink set today but just to give you an idea what they look like stacked. I love my bagle because I can change the charms quickly to pair with either of my bracelets. I do wear with the open side facing down.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Hello! I have a question about the fit of the open bangle.  If you've purchased one, what size did you get and what size do you wear in the regular or bangle bracelet? I bought the pave bracelet in size 1 but wear a size 19 in the bangle. I am feeling like the size 1 is a little too small but size 2 is a little too loose.


----------



## dinamit

Hi All,

I used to passionately follow this thread a couple of years ago when my Pandora obsession was at its peak, but I amassed so much and got disillusioned with the new collections, and so didn't purchase anything new for almost a year. Tracking down retired charms in new condition is still a hobby of sorts, as I am so sad many of them got discontinued before I got a chance to get them.
Anyhow, it's been great seeing everyone's creations and here is a bracelet I put together v quickly and really enjoy at the moment. I think all are retired now - crazy! All the two tones are meant for a 'green' bracelet I am collecting for, but being put to good use in the meantime. Pictures not great as taken in bad lighting but you get the jyst. I love the weight of it; the bracelet feels really solid and I miss the weighty silver charms Pandora used to do as opposed to all the bejewelled ones.


----------



## kiuty77

blkbarbie310 said:


> Hello! I have a question about the fit of the open bangle.  If you've purchased one, what size did you get and what size do you wear in the regular or bangle bracelet? I bought the pave bracelet in size 1 but wear a size 19 in the bangle. I am feeling like the size 1 is a little too small but size 2 is a little too loose.




I only have the open bangle. It is the size L. The size M is a little too snug for my liking. I prefer a little bit looser fit for a better stacking look.


----------



## dinamit

blkbarbie310 said:


> Hello! I have a question about the fit of the open bangle.  If you've purchased one, what size did you get and what size do you wear in the regular or bangle bracelet? I bought the pave bracelet in size 1 but wear a size 19 in the bangle. I am feeling like the size 1 is a little too small but size 2 is a little too loose.


I really want the pave version. I wear a 19cm snake chain and felt size 2 in the open bangle would be a good fit for wearing a few small charms. The SA even advised on size 3 if planning to wear with muranos or quite a few charms. Do post pics please.


----------



## dinamit

new2oz said:


> Beautiful bracelets Kiuty77, especially love the use of the Purple seaglass muranos. Did you buy all that at once?
> Xoelle, that box looks great, do you mind my asking where you can buy it? Most of my charms are on bracelets for now but I already have some loose ones that I just throw in a box. I heard they're going to start selling the Pandora jewellery boxes in Australia this year so I'll have to save up for that.
> Mulberrygal - the Love Cartier bracelet is so beautiful, what a treasured memory from your parents.
> 
> Here's another one of my bracelets, this is my Mythical Forest & Fairy one. (I love the unicorn!) It's missing the Pixie Two-tone which I've already ordered and the Frog Prince which I would like to add at some point. Since the bracelet is only 17cm I'm not sure if I'll be able to fit in anymore charms. I guess it's an advantage to have the smaller bracelet since it costs less to add charms but it limits you on designs. I'd also like to change the safety chain but not sure which one. Any ideas?
> View attachment 3757915
> View attachment 3757935
> 
> Cheers ladies. Happy Sunday!


I do love this, what a fab bracelet! I've been planning a green bracelet for over a year and now many of the charms I want are retired, including the olive green murano. Will definitely have to do something about it before they become too hard to track down. Love the emerald green ones too.


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> View attachment 3758421
> View attachment 3758426
> 
> 
> I've never felt my open ended bangle could fall off, you have to bend it to get it on. It's quite stiff and a little difficult to get on and feels totally secure. I don't think a safety chain would work with it.
> 
> I purchased the medium and the large as I just couldn't decide which was right for me. The large feels totally secure too. I wanted the pave one and I was really surprised I liked the one with the Pandora ends too. I felt the Pave looked too much with other glitzy charms & the Pandora ends were understated.
> 
> I've only worn mine with the open side upwards with a couple of charms and it doesn't move around at all. These are some pics I took when they first arrived whilst I was trying them out. They stack beautifully with other bracelets when worn this way but I'm eager now to try with some charms in the middle if that's where they'll stay


Mulberrygal, gorgeous pics and combos. It's good to see a friendly face after all this time; where is everyone else gone?? 
Which size fits you better in the open bangle and what do you take in the snake chain?


----------



## dinamit

For all you lovers of the new open bangle, Mora Pandora has announced new interchangeable caps as part of the Autumn 2017 collection. How cool is that?
I have my eye on the pave bangle and wouldn't mind adding some shimmering caps.  Which are your favourite?


----------



## dinamit

rose10 said:


> One more shot with flash..love the shimmer in the murano!
> View attachment 3759035


Great capture of the sparkle!


----------



## rose10

dinamit said:


> Great capture of the sparkle!


Thank you!


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I used to passionately follow this thread a couple of years ago when my Pandora obsession was at its peak, but I amassed so much and got disillusioned with the new collections, and so didn't purchase anything new for almost a year. Tracking down retired charms in new condition is still a hobby of sorts, as I am so sad many of them got discontinued before I got a chance to get them.
> Anyhow, it's been great seeing everyone's creations and here is a bracelet I put together v quickly and really enjoy at the moment. I think all are retired now - crazy! All the two tones are meant for a 'green' bracelet I am collecting for, but being put to good use in the meantime. Pictures not great as taken in bad lighting but you get the jyst. I love the weight of it; the bracelet feels really solid and I miss the weighty silver charms Pandora used to do as opposed to all the bejewelled ones.



It's gorgeous, when did you first start collecting Pandora?
I only started just over a couple of years ago and already have noticed how quickly all the charms get retired. Charms I purchased at that time full price have now being discontinued. The whole collection seems to change really quickly.  The prices also have gone up  enormously then get slashed in the sale. I've felt for awhile I won't pay full price again as a few months later the charms appear 1/2 price in the sale but I think it's different in the UK.



blkbarbie310 said:


> Hello! I have a question about the fit of the open bangle.  If you've purchased one, what size did you get and what size do you wear in the regular or bangle bracelet? I bought the pave bracelet in size 1 but wear a size 19 in the bangle. I am feeling like the size 1 is a little too small but size 2 is a little too loose.



I usually take a 19 in the bracelet, I don't have a bangle anymore.  I purchased the Medium & Large in the Open bangle as I seemed to be in between the two. It was a dilemma as I couldn't decide what was right, they both fitted but the M was quite snug worn with 2 charms & 2 spacers and I wondered if the large would move around too much.
I'm glad I did as I will now wear the M with a couple of charms and the open end upwards and try the L with more charms.


----------



## Maxt

dinamit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I used to passionately follow this thread a couple of years ago when my Pandora obsession was at its peak, but I amassed so much and got disillusioned with the new collections, and so didn't purchase anything new for almost a year. Tracking down retired charms in new condition is still a hobby of sorts, as I am so sad many of them got discontinued before I got a chance to get them.
> Anyhow, it's been great seeing everyone's creations and here is a bracelet I put together v quickly and really enjoy at the moment. I think all are retired now - crazy! All the two tones are meant for a 'green' bracelet I am collecting for, but being put to good use in the meantime. Pictures not great as taken in bad lighting but you get the jyst. I love the weight of it; the bracelet feels really solid and I miss the weighty silver charms Pandora used to do as opposed to all the bejewelled ones.



I coudn't agree more! This is something i would wear myself, i'm in love with this one!


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> It's gorgeous, when did you first start collecting Pandora?
> I only started just over a couple of years ago and already have noticed how quickly all the charms get retired. Charms I purchased at that time full price have now being discontinued. The whole collection seems to change really quickly.  The prices also have gone up  enormously then get slashed in the sale. I've felt for awhile I won't pay full price again as a few months later the charms appear 1/2 price in the sale but I think it's different in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually take a 19 in the bracelet, I don't have a bangle anymore.  I purchased the Medium & Large in the Open bangle as I seemed to be in between the two. It was a dilemma as I couldn't decide what was right, they both fitted but the M was quite snug worn with 2 charms & 2 spacers and I wondered if the large would move around too much.
> I'm glad I did as I will now wear the M with a couple of charms and the open end upwards and try the L with more charms.


Thanks . I started collecting in the summer of 2013; they had so many two tone charms back then that weren't hearts or covered in CZ. I am so glad I started collecting then. I think the last collection I really loved is the Autumn 2015 - the mystical forest one, though I did like a few bits and pieces since then, like the blush and olive green muranos. But the designs just aren't diverse enough anymore; none are abstract and they are definitely much lighter hence cheaper to produce for the mass market. Such a shame 

I also take a 19cm in the regular bracelet and wonder what size to take in the open bangle...You certainly make a case for getting both sizes!


----------



## dinamit

Maxt said:


> I coudn't agree more! This is something i would wear myself, i'm in love with this one!


Thanks Maxt! I took a cpl of hand shots but I can't seem to do it justice with these rushed shots in the evening (while the children are having dinner !


----------



## dinamit

Here's the home of my Pandora collection. I got the jewellery box as a gift with purchase when I bought the snake chain bracelet with the gold clasp. Had I spent more, I would have gotten another tier, but it would mean more space to expand the collection, so just as well!


----------



## dinamit

new2oz said:


> Beautiful bracelets Kiuty77, especially love the use of the Purple seaglass muranos. Did you buy all that at once?
> Xoelle, that box looks great, do you mind my asking where you can buy it? Most of my charms are on bracelets for now but I already have some loose ones that I just throw in a box. I heard they're going to start selling the Pandora jewellery boxes in Australia this year so I'll have to save up for that.
> Mulberrygal - the Love Cartier bracelet is so beautiful, what a treasured memory from your parents.
> 
> Here's another one of my bracelets, this is my Mythical Forest & Fairy one. (I love the unicorn!) It's missing the Pixie Two-tone which I've already ordered and the Frog Prince which I would like to add at some point. Since the bracelet is only 17cm I'm not sure if I'll be able to fit in anymore charms. I guess it's an advantage to have the smaller bracelet since it costs less to add charms but it limits you on designs. I'd also like to change the safety chain but not sure which one. Any ideas?
> View attachment 3757915
> View attachment 3757935
> 
> Cheers ladies. Happy Sunday!


Hope you don't mind me asking, where did you order the Pixie two tone from? I really want it but it's another retired charm on my wish list.


----------



## Maxt

@dinamit your collection is fantastic!


----------



## dinamit

Maxt said:


> @dinamit your collection is fantastic!


Thanks Maxt


----------



## dinamit

My Pandora bracelets, the currently complete ones, though I do swap the charms around.
The latest addition is the blush pink one. I'm
not a hearts and flowers type, or into pink, but I'm due with my baby girl in a few weeks and it's done in her honour. I already have two boys and expecting a girl definitely made me more girly!
I went a bit crazy in the sale (to make up for the year without Pandora purchases!) and got quite a few Essence beads too, including 3 gold ones which I love.


----------



## dinamit

And the ones waiting to be filled...


----------



## dinamit

I do need more bracelets and am collecting charms to start a green bracelet too. I have a special birthday coming up so fingers crossed that should help with the wish list!
I really want the pave open bangle, the Essence bangle and the snake chain bracelet with the Pandora signature two tone clasp as in the photo.

What's on your wish lists?


----------



## jsaku

Hello,

This is my first time at purseblog. Does anyone wear Pandora charm as necklace? There is a heart pendant that I really like but prefer to wear it as necklace. But my chain is quite delicate so I'm worried about chain breaking.
If anyone is wearing it as necklace can you post a picture? 

Thank you from Tokyo!


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Here's the home of my Pandora collection. I got the jewellery box as a gift with purchase when I bought the snake chain bracelet with the gold clasp. Had I spent more, I would have gotten another tier, but it would mean more space to expand the collection, so just as well!



Fabulous collection Dinamit and great way to store them 




dinamit said:


> Thanks . I started collecting in the summer of 2013; they had so many two tone charms back then that weren't hearts or covered in CZ. I am so glad I started collecting then. I think the last collection I really loved is the Autumn 2015 - the mystical forest one, though I did like a few bits and pieces since then, like the blush and olive green muranos. But the designs just aren't diverse enough anymore; none are abstract and they are definitely much lighter hence cheaper to produce for the mass market. Such a shame
> 
> I also take a 19cm in the regular bracelet and wonder what size to take in the open bangle...You certainly make a case for getting both sizes!



I must admit I wish I'd started earlier. I find it very frustrating how so many charms get heavily discounted not long after I have purchased.....,.....was that the same back in 2013?

I guess it does depend on how many charms you plan to wear on the open bangle. If only a couple & spacers I'd say the medium is okay but anymore the L.........or if you're just plain greedy like me and can't decide, get both


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> I do need more bracelets and am collecting charms to start a green bracelet too. I have a special birthday coming up so fingers crossed that should help with the wish list!
> I really want the pave open bangle, the Essence bangle and the snake chain bracelet with the Pandora signature two tone clasp as in the photo.
> 
> What's on your wish lists?



my Wish list is on hold for awhile, I'm trying not to buy any more Pandora for now .....but it's hard


I love the new Essence snake bracelt with the two-tone signature clasp. It's the one I reach for the most, I've added a few gold charms & a gold safety chain and I'm so thrilled with it. I've decided to leave it like this, I like the look of the charms spaced out and it's great for stacking .


----------



## coeur

Hi there, newbie to the thread! Admiring everyone's beautiful combinations has made me want to add to my bracelet (finally). I've had it since I was 21 and I've never really gotten in to collecting the charms for it, partly due to my DBF having bought me a Tiffany charm bracelet which I focused on instead. My Mum bought this charm for me from her trip to Italy, it's a little lonely at the moment but I am hoping to add to it each month. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## swtstephy

dinamit said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking, where did you order the Pixie two tone from? I really want it but it's another retired charm on my wish list.


I'm not sure where u are located but if u are in the states, I have see it on rue la la a few times.


----------



## dinamit

swtstephy said:


> I'm not sure where u are located but if u are in the states, I have see it on rue la la a few times.


Unfortunately not, I'm in the UK so can't shop the Rue La La sales . Thank you anyhow.


----------



## dinamit

coeur said:


> Hi there, newbie to the thread! Admiring everyone's beautiful combinations has made me want to add to my bracelet (finally). I've had it since I was 21 and I've never really gotten in to collecting the charms for it, partly due to my DBF having bought me a Tiffany charm bracelet which I focused on instead. My Mum bought this charm for me from her trip to Italy, it's a little lonely at the moment but I am hoping to add to it each month. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3762475


Welcome and happy collecting! It can get rather addictive!


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> Fabulous collection Dinamit and great way to store them
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit I wish I'd started earlier. I find it very frustrating how so many charms get heavily discounted not long after I have purchased.....,.....was that the same back in 2013?
> 
> I guess it does depend on how many charms you plan to wear on the open bangle. If only a couple & spacers I'd say the medium is okay but anymore the L.........or if you're just plain greedy like me and can't decide, get both



Thanks, yours looks pretty impressive too 

I think they retire collections sooner now. A lot of the silver and two tone charms had been in the offerings for years prior to being retired, then they retired a whole bunch a year or so after I started collecting. Now it seems collections are retired after only a year or so of sales with a faster turnover of charms.

I rarely bought full price to start with but I find that apart from the official Pandora sales, there are less and less opportunities to buy new charms at discounted prices.

Hmmm, dangerous thought you have planted there with the bangles...



Mulberrygal said:


> my Wish list is on hold for awhile, I'm trying not to buy any more Pandora for now .....but it's hard
> 
> I love the new Essence snake bracelt with the two-tone signature clasp. It's the one I reach for the most, I've added a few gold charms & a gold safety chain and I'm so thrilled with it. I've decided to leave it like this, I like the look of the charms spaced out and it's great for stacking .
> 
> View attachment 3762091



How gorgeous is your bracelet? Love the two tone clasp and how you've arranged the charms. If you saw the previous page, you will know that I'm partial to a gold/two tone bracelet with white accents - so elegant! It's not an Essence bracelet though, is it?


----------



## dinamit

A few more pictures of my blingy girly bracelet. Never thought I would go down this route but really enjoying it now and whilst waiting for my daughter's arrival.


----------



## coeur

dinamit said:


> Welcome and happy collecting! It can get rather addictive!


Thank you! We will be in Disney World next year and I'm desperate to stop by the Pandora store there for a few charms! [emoji7]


----------



## dinamit

dinamit said:


> Unfortunately not, I'm in the UK so can't shop the Rue La La sales . Thank you anyhow.


Oh I just looked and it seems they do ship internationally! That wasn't the case before. Yay!


----------



## Emibella

Hi there! It's been a while since I've been on this thread. Read through all your new posts and l found some great inspiration, as always! Here is the new addition to my collection. In love with the new open ends bangle. And those new muranos look stunning IRL! Hope everyone is having a great summer!


----------



## dinamit

Emibella said:


> Hi there! It's been a while since I've been on this thread. Read through all your new posts and l found some great inspiration, as always! Here is the new addition to my collection. In love with the new open ends bangle. And those new muranos look stunning IRL! Hope everyone is having a great summer!


Oh wow, gorgeous! Already want the bangle and had my eye on those muranos too. Great combo!


----------



## Emibella

dinamit said:


> Oh wow, gorgeous! Already want the bangle and had my eye on those muranos too. Great combo!



Thank you dinamit! I must say it's a real departure for me as I always used to wear full Moments bracelets or stacked Essence ones with only a few charms. I never liked the regular bangle as it was too snug or too big for me. I like how the open ends one fits perfectly. It is comfortable and I like the look of only a few charms on it. And the possibilities seem endless. Share a pic with us when you get yours!


----------



## xoelle

My latest USA promo purchases have arrived. The open end bangle, flower clasp opener (not pictured), and my free duo-color leather bracelet that I got for free.

I've been waiting for the bangle to house these specific charms! My son and daughter's first name initial. I think my old school sideways fish looks perfect with the leather. My mom was a Pisces.


----------



## swtstephy

dinamit said:


> Oh I just looked and it seems they do ship internationally! That wasn't the case before. Yay!


Yay! Hopefully it will be on there next time.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Thanks, yours looks pretty impressive too
> 
> I think they retire collections sooner now. A lot of the silver and two tone charms had been in the offerings for years prior to being retired, then they retired a whole bunch a year or so after I started collecting. Now it seems collections are retired after only a year or so of sales with a faster turnover of charms.
> 
> I rarely bought full price to start with but I find that apart from the official Pandora sales, there are less and less opportunities to buy new charms at discounted prices.
> 
> Hmmm, dangerous thought you have planted there with the bangles...
> 
> 
> 
> How gorgeous is your bracelet? Love the two tone clasp and how you've arranged the charms. If you saw the previous page, you will know that I'm partial to a gold/two tone bracelet with white accents - so elegant! It's not an Essence bracelet though, is it?



It's very interesting how Pandora's marketing strategy is changing. I find it off putting when items go that quickly into the sale, their setup was much better before IMO.  I guess demand has grown and they feel the need to keep changing to maintain interest. I wonder how many of us are returning customers  

Whoops yes, my bad...........I showed a picture of the Moments two-tone signature clasp bracelet. I too really like white with two-tone & gold, very classy as you say. I also have the field of daisies murano, white with a touch of yellow which I think really goes well with two-tone.

I really love the Essence collection too, it's a little more dainty. I recently ordered a bangle in Essence and it should be waiting for me when I get back from my holiday


----------



## Maxt

I enjoyed looking at your collections!

@dinamit  your girly bracelet is very elegant! A wonderful combo of old and new charms, but it still looks like old design style bracelet.

@Mulberrygal i bet you get many compliments for silver-gold bracelet! 

@coeur welcome! I hope you'll share your collection with us!

@Emibella thanks for inspiration! I will check new muranos next time, really like how they look on the new bangle.

@xoelle i must say that blue leather bracelet looks amazing on daylight!
I've just noticed this one has threaded ends  

Here's what got on sale: bracelet, two clips and two tone ring




I might go back for another bracelet


----------



## HandbagDiva354

kiuty77 said:


> I only have the open bangle. It is the size L. The size M is a little too snug for my liking. I prefer a little bit looser fit for a better stacking look.



Is L size 19 cm ?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Maxt said:


> I enjoyed looking at your collections!
> 
> @Mulberrygal i bet you get many compliments for silver-gold bracelet!
> 
> Here's what got on sale: bracelet, two clips and two tone ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might go back for another bracelet



Not everyone loves yellow gold but I think it's beautiful and I do actually prefer it as a combo with the silver, it really seems to make the gold stand out more. I was lucky enough to get all my gold items either in the sale or discounted at the Airport.

There're also loads of Pandora silver bracelets and charms I love...........it's great to have a thread like this and be able to admire and get inspiration from everyone's creations 

I believe my collection is complete now and when I get back home from Hols I am hoping to take pics of all......if I get time!

Your new bracelet & clips look lovely, is it the Oxidised silver? Have you any ideas which charms will you add?


----------



## cwool

jsaku said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first time at purseblog. Does anyone wear Pandora charm as necklace? There is a heart pendant that I really like but prefer to wear it as necklace. But my chain is quite delicate so I'm worried about chain breaking.
> If anyone is wearing it as necklace can you post a picture?
> 
> Thank you from Tokyo!



I do have a necklace but w many charms, not just one as a pendant. My necklace is also Pandora so it is the same thicker gauge as the bracelets. See my posts 4067 and #4097 for images. Delicate chains are not for me and I prefer "chunkier" heavy necklaces.


----------



## Maxt

@Mulberrygal you'd certanly get a compliment from me! I agree, combination of different metals makes them stand out but in the same time it's neutral so it goes with everything.

Mine is oxidised silver. It's very stiff so for now i think i'll wear it just with clips. It will get more flexible in time.


----------



## coeur

Thank you for the welcomes!  I am thinking of going two-tone with the rose gold for my bracelet. I am sometimes afraid of jewellery that isn't silver/white gold/platinum so I'm thinking this might be my way of being slightly adventurous.


----------



## kiuty77

I was not informed about the actual size. They told me it is the large size. I measured the widest part of the bangle to be 2.75 inches, if that helps.


HandbagDiva354 said:


> Is L size 19 cm ?


----------



## rose10

FieryNugget said:


> This is so pretty!
> 
> Is that the midnight shimmer Murano?


This is the Fascinating Adventurscent Murano, they were limited in numbers owing to a production fault, the shimmer is not distributed evenly and they had troubke sourcing the materials cor mass productiin... i got mine at the outlet.


----------



## Mulberrygal

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Is L size 19 cm ?



L is 19, I take a 19 in the bracelet but I found the open ended bandle came up quite large.
M is 17.5 which caused my dilemma as it felt quite snug ....................which is why I ended up buying both  
I've only tried 2 charms & 2 spacers at each end so far on the L and find it does move round slightly and I wanted it to stay put so I will try more charms in the middle and see how that goes



Maxt said:


> @Mulberrygal you'd certanly get a compliment from me! I agree, combination of different metals makes them stand out but in the same time it's neutral so it goes with everything.
> 
> Mine is oxidised silver. It's very stiff so for now i think i'll wear it just with clips. It will get more flexible in time.



Thank you Maxi, I agree it's very neutral, which is probably why I reach for it the most 

I love the Oxidised bracelet, once again it's a lovely contrast, looks fabulous with shiny silver & pink/blue/purple  I couldn't resist another when I had the chance in the sale and also got a larger one.  They were less than 1/2 price in the UK sale so impossible to resist


----------



## swtstephy

I may have gone a little crazy during this current promotion. And this isn't everything. Lol. I had to use flash cuz my room has horrible lighting.


----------



## Mulberrygal

swtstephy said:


> I may have gone a little crazy during this current promotion. And this isn't everything. Lol. I had to use flash cuz my room has horrible lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764737


Very lovely, I adore the radiant heart charm it's one of my favourites. The new holiday charm looks very pretty with the pink.

Where are you from and what's  your current promotion..........none in the UK at mo


----------



## swtstephy

Mulberrygal said:


> Very lovely, I adore the radiant heart charm it's one of my favourites. The new holiday charm looks very pretty with the pink.
> 
> Where are you from and what's  your current promotion..........none in the UK at mo


I didn't care for the radiant hearts at first when I saw the pic but then saw them in person and fell in love. I have been eyeing them since it came out in store. Lol. 
The current promotion in North America is spend $100 get a free pair of earrings, ring, or a leather bracelet. I got the hearts of Pandora rings free and then paid the difference for the crossing path ring.


----------



## nanogirl21

Does anyone have any photos of these rings? Thinking of getting 1 (okay maybe 2), but would like to see some non-stock photos. Thanks! 









*



*
*



*
*
*


----------



## new2oz

dinamit said:


> Oh I just looked and it seems they do ship internationally! That wasn't the case before. Yay!


Hi, I haven't been on for a few days so I didn't get to answer about the Pixie charm but I got it at Rue La La and love it, it's so cute. As you've seen they do ship internationally now. For shipping to cost around US $10 you have to spend a minimum, I think it's US $100. I'm in Australia and I've ordered from them a few times, both to Australian and US addresses, and it has always gone off without a hitch until this last order. They cancelled my last order of 6 charms and wouldn't tell me why until I wrote to them twice and then said it was because one charm was out stock. I still don't understand why they couldn't ship the other 5 but it might have something to do with the international shipping. I was looking forward to getting some retired Xmas charms to join the Holly murano I bought at the last sale and 3 essence charms but it wasn't meant to be. Not too upset just a bit disappointed because the price were really good.

Also congrats on your baby girl! I had never liked pink but my second child was a girl with no hair so I kind of had to dress her in pink so people wouldn't call her a boy all the time. Funnily enough, even when dressed in pink some people still referred to her as a 'he'! Now I actually want to start a pink bracelet and have bought the oxidised silver one in the last sale and I want to start it off with the Pink field of flower murano.
I just looked at the picture of your collection a few pages back and it's amazing! I envy you some of those beautiful classic silver pieces. How lucky that you were able to buy them back then. I'm not a fan of all the pave used now, using it here and there would be all right, but there's not that much variety, it seems like almost all the new charms are way too blingy and thus, much more expensive.
The two-tone signature bracelet is also on my wish list to house my two-tone bracelet which is still a work in progress. I'll try to post some pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## new2oz

xoelle said:


> View attachment 3762811
> View attachment 3762812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest USA promo purchases have arrived. The open end bangle, flower clasp opener (not pictured), and my free duo-color leather bracelet that I got for free.
> I've been waiting for the bangle to house these specific charms! My son and daughter's first name initial. I think my old school sideways fish looks perfect with the leather. My mom was a Pisces.



What a lovely combination! I love the leather blue bracelet the colour is so vibrant and it goes so well with the fish. The bangle looks lovely too with those charms. I'm still on the fence about the bangle but will probably get it if there's some sort of promotion later on in the year.


----------



## new2oz

Emibella said:


> Hi there! It's been a while since I've been on this thread. Read through all your new posts and l found some great inspiration, as always! Here is the new addition to my collection. In love with the new open ends bangle. And those new muranos look stunning IRL! Hope everyone is having a great summer!


Gorgeous combo! Those mint glitter muranos are on the top of my wish list for my beach/summer bracelet.


----------



## new2oz

dinamit said:


> A few more pictures of my blingy girly bracelet. Never thought I would go down this route but really enjoying it now and whilst waiting for my daughter's arrival.


I love the combo with the blush murano, I bought one at the last sale because it was being retired and I didn't want to miss out but I don't know what I'm going to combine it with, yours looks like a great inspiration. Do you remember the name of the charm next to the lattice charm with the stone in the middle that matches the blush murano? Just reread that and it sounds very convoluted. Is it one of the radiant hearts?


----------



## new2oz

swtstephy said:


> I may have gone a little crazy during this current promotion. And this isn't everything. Lol. I had to use flash cuz my room has horrible lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764737


What a nice colourful summer bracelet! Are those the glacier blue radiant hearts? I wasn't a fan of the radiant hearts when they first came out but this colour is gorgeous and now it's on my wishlist for my beach/summer bracelet. Your rings look beautiful, I've been tempted to buy some when they've been on sale but then I think I don't want to start another addiction and in the end, I take off the ring I'm trying on and spend that money on another charm.


----------



## donnys_pal254

nanogirl21 said:


> Does anyone have any photos of these rings? Thinking of getting 1 (okay maybe 2), but would like to see some non-stock photos. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



I don't, but I really fancy that bow one!


----------



## nanogirl21

I was able to find a retailer that had some of the Pandora rings that I am interested in. What do you guys think about the fit of these? I feel silly asking, but these will be my first rings ever (of any brand). They are not tight and also they do not slide off if I shake my hand. Just a bit concerned that they "look" too tight because of my fat chubby fingers.


----------



## swtstephy

nanogirl21 said:


> I was able to find a retailer that had some of the Pandora rings that I am interested in. What do you guys think about the fit of these? I feel silly asking, but these will be my first rings ever (of any brand). They are not tight and also they do not slide off if I shake my hand. Just a bit concerned that they "look" too tight because of my fat chubby fingers.
> 
> View attachment 3768793
> View attachment 3768794
> View attachment 3768795
> View attachment 3768796


How does the next size up fit? It does look a bit tight but if it doesn't feel tight then it's fine, although keep in mind if it's a hot day, your fingers may swell up a bit. 


new2oz said:


> What a nice colourful summer bracelet! Are those the glacier blue radiant hearts? I wasn't a fan of the radiant hearts when they first came out but this colour is gorgeous and now it's on my wishlist for my beach/summer bracelet. Your rings look beautiful, I've been tempted to buy some when they've been on sale but then I think I don't want to start another addiction and in the end, I take off the ring I'm trying on and spend that money on another charm.


Yes it's the glacier blue radiant hearts. I'm usually not crazy about blue but I was so in love with this color, I had to have it.


----------



## nanogirl21

swtstephy said:


> How does the next size up fit? It does look a bit tight but if it doesn't feel tight then it's fine, although keep in mind if it's a hot day, your fingers may swell up a bit.
> 
> Yes it's the glacier blue radiant hearts. I'm usually not crazy about blue but I was so in love with this color, I had to have it.



Didn't try the next size up. I will look into that. It was a hot day (over 92 degrees). I was actually sweating in the store. Felt like I was dying.


----------



## swtstephy

nanogirl21 said:


> Didn't try the next size up. I will look into that. It was a hot day (over 92 degrees). I was actually sweating in the store. Felt like I was dying.


If that's the case, that size may be the right size for u.


----------



## TraGiv

nanogirl21 said:


> I was able to find a retailer that had some of the Pandora rings that I am interested in. What do you guys think about the fit of these? I feel silly asking, but these will be my first rings ever (of any brand). They are not tight and also they do not slide off if I shake my hand. Just a bit concerned that they "look" too tight because of my fat chubby fingers.
> 
> View attachment 3768793
> View attachment 3768794
> View attachment 3768795
> View attachment 3768796



The last ring with the bow looks good on your finger. It doesn't look too tight.


----------



## new2oz

nanogirl21 said:


> I was able to find a retailer that had some of the Pandora rings that I am interested in. What do you guys think about the fit of these? I feel silly asking, but these will be my first rings ever (of any brand). They are not tight and also they do not slide off if I shake my hand. Just a bit concerned that they "look" too tight because of my fat chubby fingers.




Love the last one with the bow too. I think it looks great on you and it seems to be the right size. I've tried on a few of the rings but haven't been tempted yet though I might try that one on next time I'm in the shop.
Happy shopping!


----------



## new2oz

Just sharing a pic of my two-tone bracelet that I wore today. It's still a work in progress, my next purchase for it would be the signature two-tone bracelet and then I would like to add some more classic retired two-tone pieces and eventually, at some distant point in the future, some gold spacers. I love the Belle murano, I really think it makes the teeny bit of gold tone sparkle, I saw it used by Morapandora on her blog and loved it.  I was so happy when it finally arrived in Australia and I could buy it. I think I will definitely have to add a safety chain too, I had a scare a few weeks back when I didn't notice the clasp hadn't been closed properly and I looked down at my wrist and it was gone. I panicked for quite a few minutes, went to get the phone out of my bag to call my husband so he could look in the car and found it in my bag, couldn't believe my luck! Phew! Now I double check that the clasp is closed. Also, I just love the jewellery box, one of my favourite charms. Another favourite, the two-tone Eiffel Tower and the Unicorn. Do you all have a favourite charm or Murano?


----------



## Maxt

https://s23.postimg.org/ndh8tvgcb/20170720_190015-1.jpg

Here's my Pandora collection.

@new2oz we have the same two charms-apple and teapot. Interesting, we both combined them at the ends, symmetrically


----------



## donnys_pal254

Today I picked up the open bangle to show off the muranos I got in the summer sale ❤️
I like that you can wear it in different ways


----------



## Maxt

@nanogirl21 i like the first and the last photo. Both rings are very pretty and in my humble opinion both of them fit you well.

If there is a size up in store, maybe you should try it and decide after comparing.

@donnys_pal254 i like how you styled the bangle, it's very elegant.


----------



## donnys_pal254

new2oz said:


> Just sharing a pic of my two-tone bracelet that I wore today. It's still a work in progress, my next purchase for it would be the signature two-tone bracelet and then I would like to add some more classic retired two-tone pieces and eventually, at some distant point in the future, some gold spacers. I love the Belle murano, I really think it makes the teeny bit of gold tone sparkle, I saw it used by Morapandora on her blog and loved it.  I was so happy when it finally arrived in Australia and I could buy it. I think I will definitely have to add a safety chain too, I had a scare a few weeks back when I didn't notice the clasp hadn't been closed properly and I looked down at my wrist and it was gone. I panicked for quite a few minutes, went to get the phone out of my bag to call my husband so he could look in the car and found it in my bag, couldn't believe my luck! Phew! Now I double check that the clasp is closed. Also, I just love the jewellery box, one of my favourite charms. Another favourite, the two-tone Eiffel Tower and the Unicorn. Do you all have a favourite charm or Murano?
> View attachment 3769295
> View attachment 3769296
> 
> View attachment 3769302



Your bracelet is very pretty!
I don't have a particular favourite charm (I love too many of them to narrow it down to one!) but I do really like the fairytale themed charms like the carriage that you have.  I have the fairytale book and forest fairy, and hope to add the frog prince to my collection one day.


----------



## donnys_pal254

Maxt said:


> @nanogirl21 i like the first and the last photo. Both rings are very pretty and in my humble opinion both of them fit you well.
> 
> If there is a size up in store, maybe you should try it and decide after comparing.
> 
> @donnys_pal254 i like how you styled the bangle, it's very elegant.



Thank you!


----------



## xoelle

It was so hard narrowing down what arm candy to wear for my upcoming vacation! Lol.

@new2oz, thank you!


----------



## new2oz

Maxt said:


> https://s23.postimg.org/ndh8tvgcb/20170720_190015-1.jpg
> 
> Here's my Pandora collection.
> 
> @new2oz we have the same two charms-apple and teapot. Interesting, we both combined them at the ends, symmetrically


 
Would love to see your collection but the link to the pic is broken. I do like to try and be symmetrical when possible but not necessarily with the same charm but similar ones. Both of these charms have special meaning: the apple because I'm a teacher and also because it reminds me of the Big Apple, one of my favourite cities. And the teapot because I love tea: chai, black, white, herbal, etc. I have 20 different kinds of tea in my pantry right now. Time for a cuppa.


----------



## new2oz

xoelle said:


> View attachment 3770162
> 
> It was so hard narrowing down what arm candy to wear for my upcoming vacation! Lol.
> 
> @new2oz, thank you!



Xoelle,
They are all lovely, though Dumbo is my favourite. So cute! I think you can wear the 3 together! Or the one on the left with the middle one together and the middle one and the one on the right together. Have a great time on your vacation and make some magical memories!


----------



## xoelle

new2oz said:


> Xoelle,
> They are all lovely, though Dumbo is my favourite. So cute! I think you can wear the 3 together! Or the one on the left with the middle one together and the middle one and the one on the right together. Have a great time on your vacation and make some magical memories!


Oh lol. I did intend to wear all 3. The Fantasyland one is by itself in one arm, and the other 2 are stacked together on the other arm. I picked apart my collection and narrowed it down to these charms and bangles. They're all usually on the Disney Castle and Mickey CZ Heads bracelets that I have, but bangles are so much easier to slide on when I'm on the go.


----------



## dinamit

Hi all,

I've not been feeling too great and busy preparing for the imminent arrival of daughter (eek, three weeks to go!), so not been on here for a few days and need to catch up with everyone's lovely creations and posts, but just thought I would say that the Rue La La Pandora sale is on!

I am based in the U.K. and just made my first purchase from them for some highly coveted discontinued charms that I'm really chuffed I was able to get. I attach my order. There were so many more I wish I could have ordered, but this is quite an extravagance considering the recent sale purchases!

For anyone who hasn't ordered from Rue La La before and is not in the US, the process is simple enough though bear in mind that any VAT, tax and import fees are on topic the advertised price.

Happy shopping!


----------



## AngelaPandora

My first essence charms thanks to the summer sale and discount: hope, sensitivity, intuition. The heart dangle is an ordinary pendant which I wear with my necklace (it is not Pandora jewelry).
I have been busy collecting new charms due to promotions. I will try to take decent pictures of my new additions.

It is so nice to see that you have been busy posting - I will try to catch up. Good to see you back dinamit and xoelle! Welcome to the new posters and lurkers


----------



## dinamit

Snap AngelaPandora!

Are you also in the UK?

Lovely combo you posted.


----------



## dinamit

Oh goodness, what a hideously large pic! So sorry!


----------



## sanibelle

dinamit said:


> Oh goodness, what a hideously large pic! So sorry!


No need to apologize!  The larger pictures give us a better view of the charms.


----------



## Missydora

Although I haven't bought any new pandora charms in ages. Hence ive not contributed in here for ages,  but still sneek peek to see all the lovely pics. I still wear mine everyday and love wearing her.  Here's a pandora in action pic.  (Hello dinamit, remember me hope you are well. Congratulations on you having a baby )


----------



## dinamit

Missydora! Good to see you! I wondered where everyone has disappeared to, but then again I haven't posted for about a year two, with no new Pandora purchases until the recent sale where I went a bit mad 

Love your bracelet, bag and the Pom Pom! Can you please post some of your old pics with the blush muranos - I have been trying to find them unsuccessfully and that bracelet is 

Thanks and hope you are well too!


----------



## dinamit

And my pores 

Thanks Sanibelle!


----------



## dinamit

#Nanogirl, I second everyone with the opinion that the first and last rings for you the best. Post pics of the one you go with!


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Missydora! Good to see you! I wondered where everyone has disappeared to, but then again I haven't posted for about a year two, with no new Pandora purchases until the recent sale where I went a bit mad
> 
> Love your bracelet, bag and the Pom Pom! Can you please post some of your old pics with the blush muranos - I have been trying to find them unsuccessfully and that bracelet is
> 
> Thanks and hope you are well too!


 luckily I still have old photos on my phone of my bracelets so I remember how I arranged it.  My blush muranoes are my favourites. They look different dependent on lighting in sunlight it's more purple. I post 2 pics so u can see what I mean. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 the above pic is in sunlight. 

Can you see what I mean they  can look different on lighting.  Is your blush muranoes do the same?


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> luckily I still have old photos on my phone of my bracelets so I remember how I arranged it.  My blush muranoes are my favourites. They look different dependent on lighting in sunlight it's more purple. I post 2 pics so u can see what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774786
> View attachment 3774787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the above pic is in sunlight.
> 
> Can you see what I mean they  can look different on lighting.  Is your blush muranoes do the same?



Ahhh gorgeous! I love that bracelet and the blush muranos. They had been on my wish list ever since you first posted pics of that bracelet, so I took the plunge when they went on sale as they are sadly discontinued. 

Mine change colour too - I simply love them. When I was choosing them, I remembered you saying how OCD you were about it as some are more purple-ish than others 

I also keep a log of my Pandora creations, then a file with all the receipts for warranty and then finally the jewellery! Who would think that collecting it is such a big operation!


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Ahhh gorgeous! I love that bracelet and the blush muranos. They had been on my wish list ever since you first posted pics of that bracelet, so I took the plunge when they went on sale as they are sadly discontinued.
> 
> Mine change colour too - I simply love them. When I was choosing them, I remembered you saying how OCD you were about it as some are more purple-ish than others
> 
> I also keep a log of my Pandora creations, then a file with all the receipts for warranty and then finally the jewellery! Who would think that collecting it is such a big operation!


Gosh yeah those blush muranoes were like honestly gave me such a headache trying to find them all fairly alike.  I ended up going to about  6 different  Pandora stores finding the more purply ones.   I'm glad you manage to get them because they are gorgeous.  Can't wait to see your haul. I found another pic using blush muranoes. To see my old pics I'm kinda  wanting to dig  all out the charms again  and play around . I see everyone else's new charms and Im kinda thinking I could do with that charm.


----------



## princess.shelby

New purchase, I saw the white orchids and fell in love! So this will be my new everyday piece!


----------



## dinamit

new2oz said:


> I love the combo with the blush murano, I bought one at the last sale because it was being retired and I didn't want to miss out but I don't know what I'm going to combine it with, yours looks like a great inspiration. Do you remember the name of the charm next to the lattice charm with the stone in the middle that matches the blush murano? Just reread that and it sounds very convoluted. Is it one of the radiant hearts?



*#new2oz, *the shape and casing of that bead is like that of the radiant hearts, but it's called radiant splendour I believe. 
Check out Missydora's lovely creations with the blush muranos; she is the one who made me fall for them


----------



## dinamit

new2oz said:


> Just sharing a pic of my two-tone bracelet that I wore today. It's still a work in progress, my next purchase for it would be the signature two-tone bracelet and then I would like to add some more classic retired two-tone pieces and eventually, at some distant point in the future, some gold spacers. I love the Belle murano, I really think it makes the teeny bit of gold tone sparkle, I saw it used by Morapandora on her blog and loved it.  I was so happy when it finally arrived in Australia and I could buy it. I think I will definitely have to add a safety chain too, I had a scare a few weeks back when I didn't notice the clasp hadn't been closed properly and I looked down at my wrist and it was gone. I panicked for quite a few minutes, went to get the phone out of my bag to call my husband so he could look in the car and found it in my bag, couldn't believe my luck! Phew! Now I double check that the clasp is closed. Also, I just love the jewellery box, one of my favourite charms. Another favourite, the two-tone Eiffel Tower and the Unicorn. Do you all have a favourite charm or Murano?
> View attachment 3769295
> View attachment 3769296
> 
> View attachment 3769302



Lovely bracelet and the murano you've chosen really sets off the gold tones. I haven't seen that one before.


----------



## dinamit

new2oz said:


> Hi, I haven't been on for a few days so I didn't get to answer about the Pixie charm but I got it at Rue La La and love it, it's so cute. As you've seen they do ship internationally now. For shipping to cost around US $10 you have to spend a minimum, I think it's US $100. I'm in Australia and I've ordered from them a few times, both to Australian and US addresses, and it has always gone off without a hitch until this last order. They cancelled my last order of 6 charms and wouldn't tell me why until I wrote to them twice and then said it was because one charm was out stock. I still don't understand why they couldn't ship the other 5 but it might have something to do with the international shipping. I was looking forward to getting some retired Xmas charms to join the Holly murano I bought at the last sale and 3 essence charms but it wasn't meant to be. Not too upset just a bit disappointed because the price were really good.
> 
> Also congrats on your baby girl! I had never liked pink but my second child was a girl with no hair so I kind of had to dress her in pink so people wouldn't call her a boy all the time. Funnily enough, even when dressed in pink some people still referred to her as a 'he'! Now I actually want to start a pink bracelet and have bought the oxidised silver one in the last sale and I want to start it off with the Pink field of flower murano.
> I just looked at the picture of your collection a few pages back and it's amazing! I envy you some of those beautiful classic silver pieces. How lucky that you were able to buy them back then. I'm not a fan of all the pave used now, using it here and there would be all right, but there's not that much variety, it seems like almost all the new charms are way too blingy and thus, much more expensive.
> The two-tone signature bracelet is also on my wish list to house my two-tone bracelet which is still a work in progress. I'll try to post some pics of it tomorrow.



The Rue La La sale is on again and I ordered the Pixie charm - thanks so much for the tip! Shame your last order didn't work out; were you not able to reorder minus the discontinued charm?

People can be so silly when it comes to children's gender. My firstborn son used to have rosy cheeks and curls and people forever assumed he was a girl despite wearing obviously boyish clothes 

Yes,I'm not a fan of many of the collections; it's quite amazing how much Pandora has changed direction over four years. You wouldn't think it's the same company that's producing the mass market pieces now vs the more designed arty pieces of the past. There are still nice items to be had, but not enough variety as you say, and if you are not into sparkle, there's hardly anything. But the stores seem to be as busy as ever so it must have been a profitable decision. In the meantime I will focus on collecting as many discontinued old school pieces as I can before they're gone forever.


----------



## Missydora

I can't remember if I ever posted this photo. Love the radiant hearts charm, especially when can see lots of little  hearts  inside the main crystal.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> I can't remember if I ever posted this photo. Love the radiant hearts charm, especially when can see lots of little  hearts  inside the main crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775306


Oh wow gorgeous! I don't think I saw that one before. Love how the gold reflects on to the shiny surface of the bangles, and I didn't know the hearts are visible in the crystal of the Radiant Hearts charm. Perhaps I should have gotten that one instead of the Radiant Splendour.
My pink bracelet is a cpl of pages back but here's a picture. It's amazing; my blush muranos almost look like they might be different beads to yours taken in that light; yours are a lot more purple-ish. There's no doubt that those blush muranos look fantastic with gold, so I might try to combine this way at some point with my existing beads and see what happens.


----------



## nanogirl21

Do you guys know what instore promotions usually happen in the US for August? I decided to go with this ring, but I feel super silly spending $140+ on it when a sale/promotion might happen soon. I already feel horrible for missing the ring promotion for July.

Thank you everyone for helping me make a decision!


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Oh wow gorgeous! I don't think I saw that one before. Love how the gold reflects on to the shiny surface of the bangles, and I didn't know the hearts are visible in the crystal of the Radiant Hearts charm. Perhaps I should have gotten that one instead of the Radiant Splendour.
> My pink bracelet is a cpl of pages back but here's a picture. It's amazing; my blush muranos almost look like they might be different beads to yours taken in that light; yours are a lot more purple-ish. There's no doubt that those blush muranos look fantastic with gold, so I might try to combine this way at some point with my existing beads and see what happens.


My blush muranoes look like yours if I use camera flash on the photos and at night time. It takes on a different colour in sunlight.  That's why I love them. 
But they do go particularly well with gold charms too. They look really nice the way you have done it with a bit of sparkle from the radiant splendour. I actually wanted both version,  at the time they only had radiant heart in the store and never got round to getting the radiant splendour. I really like that charm it's got that 1930's glamour to it. I really like that vintage edge it has.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> My blush muranoes look like yours if I use camera flash on the photos and at night time. It takes on a different colour in sunlight.  That's why I love them.
> But they do go particularly well with gold charms too. They look really nice the way you have done it with a bit of sparkle from the radiant splendour. I actually wanted both version,  at the time they only had radiant heart in the store and never got round to getting the radiant splendour. I really like that charm it's got that 1930's glamour to it. I really like that vintage edge it has.


 
Yes, the pictures I posted were taken with flash at night; it is true that they look different in the daylight. 
The radiant splendour might still be available in the outlet section of Pandora.net at the sale price, I know they had some left over a week or so ago.


----------



## dinamit

The UK free bracelet promo is on:
http://estore-uk.pandora.net/bracel...:homepage:usp4HP:BraceletPromotionLandingPage


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Yes, the pictures I posted were taken with flash at night; it is true that they look different in the daylight.
> The radiant splendour might still be available in the outlet section of Pandora.net at the sale price, I know they had some left over a week or so ago.


Thanks for links. I just had a nosy  non left. Can't believe it went down to £29 from £60 as well.  There's some bargain two tones left £25 for heart& lock I'm sure I paid a lot more for mine. Something like £65 .  So tempted with some of the outlet stuff but then if I spend £125 from there not going to get free bracelet . Going to have a look at any new stuff that might catch my eye.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Thanks for links. I just had a nosy  non left. Can't believe it went down to £29 from £60 as well.  There's some bargain two tones left £25 for heart& lock I'm sure I paid a lot more for mine. Something like £65 .  So tempted with some of the outlet stuff but then if I spend £125 from there not going to get free bracelet . Going to have a look at any new stuff that might catch my eye.



Oh that's a shame. They had the blush muranos on sale too, quite recently. Maybe some other sites or Bicester might have it? I'm planning a trip there in the coming weeks and can let you know.

My Pandora addiction has come back with a vengeance after a year of no action! I got the following two items today to get the free bracelet in the promo. I choose the original silver barrel clasp bracelet.

The promo runs till 6th August in stores and online. Hope you find something! It kind of sucks that sale items aren't included; does it say that in the terms & conditions?


----------



## dinamit

nanogirl21 said:


> Do you guys know what instore promotions usually happen in the US for August? I decided to go with this ring, but I feel super silly spending $140+ on it when a sale/promotion might happen soon. I already feel horrible for missing the ring promotion for July.
> 
> Thank you everyone for helping me make a decision!


Great choice! Knowing Pandora, they're unlikely to run another ring promotion so soon after. You might have to wait s few months.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Thanks for links. I just had a nosy  non left. Can't believe it went down to £29 from £60 as well.  There's some bargain two tones left £25 for heart& lock I'm sure I paid a lot more for mine. Something like £65 .  So tempted with some of the outlet stuff but then if I spend £125 from there not going to get free bracelet . Going to have a look at any new stuff that might catch my eye.


Just checked; you do get the free bracelet on outlet purchases too.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Just checked; you do get the free bracelet on outlet purchases too.


I just had a go at putting random stuff in the cart to about £140 and it let me choose a bracelet . Going to see if I can find £125 of charms on the outlet bit when I get home.


----------



## Missydora

I played around with the blush muranoes  combined with petite geo facets today. Ive never done this before as thought I wouldn't like wearing  different sizes of muranoes together and thought it might look odd. Also that the colours wont go either. But its actually ok and  and comfortable.  I hope ladies don't mind me posting so many photos.  I love playing with charms and see what can be created.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I've just started having trouble with the clasp on my two tone Essence bracelet.

I know there were some problems when they first came out. Has anyone else experienced the clasp opening and bracelet falling off? I'm hunting for the receipt at the moment in the hope they'll change it.
The clasp was really difficult to do up and open when I first purchased. I've not worn it that much and it's totally different now and has come undone several times .....


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> I played around with the blush muranoes  combined with petite geo facets today. Ive never done this before as thought I wouldn't like wearing  different sizes of muranoes together and thought it might look odd. Also that the colours wont go either. But its actually ok and  and comfortable.  I hope ladies don't mind me posting so many photos.  I love playing with charms and see what can be created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777509
> View attachment 3777510



That's the beauty of Pandora! I love playing too . Nice new combo.



Mulberrygal said:


> I've just started having trouble with the clasp on my two tone Essence bracelet.
> 
> I know there were some problems when they first came out. Has anyone else experienced the clasp opening and bracelet falling off? I'm hunting for the receipt at the moment in the hope they'll change it.
> The clasp was really difficult to do up and open when I first purchased. I've not worn it that much and it's totally different now and has come undone several times .....



Oh no, if I were you I would attempt an exchange even without a receipt. You do not want to lose a two tone bracelet.
Still waiting for pics of your gold bangle


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Oh no, if I were you I would attempt an exchange even without a receipt. You do not want to lose a two tone bracelet.
> Still waiting for pics of your gold bangle



Whoops .......I forgot about that. I'll sort some out and add the pics.

I've found the receipt, purchased end of May last year. I've just phoned the store and they say they're covered by warranty for 2 Years  Which I didn't realise. They say it'll be replaced or repaired. I'll hold out for a replacement, they have one in stock, repairs take 7-8 weeks and that price I don't see that I should be fobbed off with a repair rather than a replacement


----------



## Missydora

Mulberrygal said:


> I've just started having trouble with the clasp on my two tone Essence bracelet.
> 
> I know there were some problems when they first came out. Has anyone else experienced the clasp opening and bracelet falling off? I'm hunting for the receipt at the moment in the hope they'll change it.
> The clasp was really difficult to do up and open when I first purchased. I've not worn it that much and it's totally different now and has come undone several times .....


Did u buy instore? Asked for your home details etc. If they did they will have your sales history electronically stored in the system. When my rose gold bangle clasp started to chip. They found it on the system as I paid by card.  But yeah I would take it back to store. Worse case scenarios is they charge for repair . But I would argue it's must not be made to the standard it should be so it's not fit for purpose.  Hopefully you get a good understanding SA plus I think if they see that you have bought a lot from them they should be repairing at good will or replacement. Good luck


----------



## Missydora

Mulberrygal said:


> Whoops .......I forgot about that. I'll sort some out and add the pics.
> 
> I've found the receipt, purchased end of May last year. I've just phoned the store and they say they're covered by warranty for 2 Years  Which I didn't realise. They say it'll be replaced or repaired. I'll hold out for a replacement, they have one in stock, repairs take 7-8 weeks and that price I don't see that I should be fobbed off with a repair rather than a replacement


Sorry just realised you manage to resolve it. Great news.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Still waiting for pics of your gold bangle



My gold bracelet, the handbag is my favourite and the pink clips 

and my two-tone bracelet.........it's got too stuffed now and I need to have a sort out 



Missydora said:


> Sorry just realised you manage to resolve it. Great news.


Thanks, I shall take it back in the next few days.


----------



## Missydora

Phwoar that is serious eye candy!! 
I like I really wanted the gold eternity spacers i think they were called you have in your first pic. They no longer available. They substantial for spacers aswell.  They only had 1 left in a sale last year.  I should have got it then but thought I need 2. What if I don't find another.  So passed on them. Great Pandora regret of mine


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> Whoops .......I forgot about that. I'll sort some out and add the pics.
> 
> I've found the receipt, purchased end of May last year. I've just phoned the store and they say they're covered by warranty for 2 Years  Which I didn't realise. They say it'll be replaced or repaired. I'll hold out for a replacement, they have one in stock, repairs take 7-8 weeks and that price I don't see that I should be fobbed off with a repair rather than a replacement



Great that you foare be the receipt and I would expect a replacement too rather than repair.



Mulberrygal said:


> View attachment 3778240
> 
> 
> My gold bracelet, the handbag is my favourite and the pink clips
> 
> and my two-tone bracelet.........it's got too stuffed now and I need to have a sort out
> 
> 
> Thanks, I shall take it back in the next few days.



Lovely bracelets. So nice that you have many of the retired two tone and gold charms. Did you say you were awaiting a gold essence bangle? Do they exist?


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Phwoar that is serious eye candy!!
> I like I really wanted the gold eternity spacers i think they were called you have in your first pic. They no longer available. They substantial for spacers aswell.  They only had 1 left in a sale last year.  I should have got it then but thought I need 2. What if I don't find another.  So passed on them. Great Pandora regret of mine



I really liked those spacers too, they got discountinued so soon after release. They went for about £70 in the sale but my heart just wasn't in it for a long time and now I regret passing on some opportunities too though seem to be making up for it now! Don't know what it is with me having babies and Pandora shopping; must have too much time on my hands waiting for my arrival.
I just ordered some of the long retired Pandora ribbon muranos; I believe you have the pink version. Also the olive green fasceted ones (which I could have had for £15 previously  ) and a two tone diamond retired charm I had been coveting for the past year. I found all these on a German website. Oftentimes they have stock of the retired charms and it is lovely to find them in new condition.


----------



## rose10

Trying something different, wearing my two tone without the field of dasies white and pink murano...
What do you ladies think, looks balanced?


----------



## dinamit

rose10 said:


> Trying something different, wearing my two tone without the field of dasies white and pink murano...
> What do you ladies think, looks balanced?
> View attachment 3780081


I think it looks lovely.


----------



## rose10

dinamit said:


> I think it looks lovely.


Thank you dinamit, if i used the murano i had an extra two tone charm that i did not know what to do with, the castle charm...i think i will wear the murano seperately...
Can i ask you for your input on one more design aspect, ...do the white and pink openwork hearts go together on the bracelet or should i switch to one color, either white or pink but not both?


----------



## dinamit

rose10 said:


> Thank you dinamit, if i used the murano i had an extra two tone charm that i did not know what to do with, the castle charm...i think i will wear the murano seperately...
> Can i ask you for your input on one more design aspect, ...do the white and pink openwork hearts go together on the bracelet or should i switch to one color, either white or pink but not both?


I think they work together. They are both soft colours and balance out in terms of texture, so you don't have to go the same with colour, unless it bugs you.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> I really liked those spacers too, they got discountinued so soon after release. They went for about £70 in the sale but my heart just wasn't in it for a long time and now I regret passing on some opportunities too though seem to be making up for it now! Don't know what it is with me having babies and Pandora shopping; must have too much time on my hands waiting for my arrival.
> I just ordered some of the long retired Pandora ribbon muranos; I believe you have the pink version. Also the olive green fasceted ones (which I could have had for £15 previously  ) and a two tone diamond retired charm I had been coveting for the past year. I found all these on a German website. Oftentimes they have stock of the retired charms and it is lovely to find them in new condition.


Yeah I have only 1 pink ribbon murano.  They add a but of texture to a bracelet.  Ive been missing out on the gold spacers when they go on sale. £70 is cheap for those serinity spacers as they look more like full size charms.  I have waves of activity when it comes to pandora. I'm at that point where I know I have enough two charms. So thinking of just getting muranos or coloured spacers to give my bracelets a different look.  But yeah I'm same when I'm hooked Im go on a bit of charm shopping frenzy. But it gives me lot's of fun being creative with what I've got. It's very theraputic  well u might aswell enjoy your pandora whilst you haven't got your hands full yet.


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> Trying something different, wearing my two tone without the field of dasies white and pink murano...
> What do you ladies think, looks balanced?
> View attachment 3780081


I think your bracelet look very nice as it is. But of you want it so that your braclet looks like it has that symmetry and order. What I tend to do is use a  triangular method. So all ball shape charms form 3 points. I start with those first and then the same with charms that are not of even shape like the carriage, bear and castle. 
Another way is ball shape then barrel shape next to it and so on.   So rounded shape charm next to charms with angles and corners and so forth.  That's what I tend to do.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Yeah I have only 1 pink ribbon murano.  They add a but of texture to a bracelet.  Ive been missing out on the gold spacers when they go on sale. £70 is cheap for those serinity spacers as they look more like full size charms.  I have waves of activity when it comes to pandora. I'm at that point where I know I have enough two charms. So thinking of just getting muranos or coloured spacers to give my bracelets a different look.  But yeah I'm same when I'm hooked Im go on a bit of charm shopping frenzy. But it gives me lot's of fun being creative with what I've got. It's very theraputic  well u might aswell enjoy your pandora whilst you haven't got your hands full yet.


Waves of activity sounds exactly right. I though I went off Pandora completely as I had no interest for about a year. By the way, where is our friend Tabitha gone? I haven't been on this thread during that year and she doesn't seem to be around. Tabitha, if you are reading this, hello! 
I'm also into adding muranos to the collection but lust after the old ones mainly as there was more variety.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Waves of activity sounds exactly right. I though I went off Pandora completely as I had no interest for about a year. By the way, where is our friend Tabitha gone? I haven't been on this thread during that year and she doesn't seem to be around. Tabitha, if you are reading this, hello!
> I'm also into adding muranos to the collection but lust after the old ones mainly as there was more variety.


I miss Tabitha too. I miss the banter we all had few years back when all we can think of is completing our Pandora the angst we all had and so forth.  There was a fair few of us.  But now not as many.  We use to all support each other with whatever was going good or bad in our Pandora world.  Think its changed a lot now. Don't know if because people loose interest or Pandora changed direction in charm design so it alienated ladies who started 10 years ago as they don't make or design like how they use to.  But for me I've found a way to keep my interest in Pandora going. Im more seasonal with things. I don't buy as many of the new stuff but do a lot of cherry picking the old stuff and maybe have the odd new charm that has something special about them.


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> I think your bracelet look very nice as it is. But of you want it so that your braclet looks like it has that symmetry and order. What I tend to do is use a  triangular method. So all ball shape charms form 3 points. I start with those first and then the same with charms that are not of even shape like the carriage, bear and castle.
> Another way is ball shape then barrel shape next to it and so on.   So rounded shape charm next to charms with angles and corners and so forth.  That's what I tend to do.


Thank you! I am gonna try this and see how it works!


----------



## donnys_pal254

Missydora said:


> I think your bracelet look very nice as it is. But of you want it so that your braclet looks like it has that symmetry and order. What I tend to do is use a  triangular method. So all ball shape charms form 3 points. I start with those first and then the same with charms that are not of even shape like the carriage, bear and castle.
> Another way is ball shape then barrel shape next to it and so on.   So rounded shape charm next to charms with angles and corners and so forth.  That's what I tend to do.



That sounds like a really good way of doing it, I may try that myself


----------



## Missydora

donnys_pal254 said:


> That sounds like a really good way of doing it, I may try that myself


When I got time. I think I will post a illustrated  with descriptions and coloured markers of how I do it. But once mastered it's pretty handy technique.  But also it helps to sort out what shape of beads you may want next and so forth or colours.


----------



## Missydora

This is some of my formulas for creating my bracelets. I use a few methods. Triangular and alternating smooth and textured charms. Below is alternating method.  Overall I'm trying to create either some harmony using colours so maybe same hues in the muranoes. Create a bracelet whereby the charms aren't too clashing in size and have texture but not so that is too busy. So not too many next to another. Hence I tend to do rough patterned texture next to a smooth one.  Object to this is also so that the individual more intricate charms stand out more. Here's a photo below and illustrate what I was trying to do. Hopefully it's understandable and is helpful.


----------



## Missydora

This is an easier triangular method. But requires 3 charms that are the same or similar in shape and size. Its more foolproof method and works especially if you have multiples of the same sort of charms. If I had another pink opalescent charm instead of the blush splendor charm this bracelet would be pretty well balanced overall in symmetry.


----------



## haruki2008

Missydora said:


> This is some of my formulas for creating my bracelets. I use a few methods. Triangular and alternating smooth and textured charms. Below is alternating method.  Overall I'm trying to create either some harmony using colours so maybe same hues in the muranoes. Create a bracelet whereby the charms aren't too clashing in size and have texture but not so that is too busy. So not too many next to another. Hence I tend to do rough patterned texture next to a smooth one.  Object to this is also so that the individual more intricate charms stand out more. Here's a photo below and illustrate what I was trying to do. Hopefully it's understandable and is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782389
> View attachment 3782390


Oh Wowwwww! And I've been collecting pieces and assembling at random.
 [emoji33] [emoji15]


----------



## Missydora

haruki2008 said:


> Oh Wowwwww! And I've been collecting pieces and assembling at random.
> [emoji33] [emoji15]


There's absolutely no problem with assembling at random. 
I can be a bit OCD sometimes  but I  also like to be creative.   I do eclectic bracelets aswell not just put together ones. Im constrained with the beads I've got as I have slowed down a fair bit. So just create with what I have.  You should post photos on here & share pics of your lovely bracelet. I often need inspiring


----------



## Missydora

I have  lots of charms that are pointy or irregular shaped like the queen bee, bear and frog so I tend to place them next to a ball shape or smooth rounded shaped charm. The bracelet still looks ecceletic not so put together.


----------



## Missydora

OK after all this I need to go to a  Pandora Asylum


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> This is some of my formulas for creating my bracelets. I use a few methods. Triangular and alternating smooth and textured charms. Below is alternating method.  Overall I'm trying to create either some harmony using colours so maybe same hues in the muranoes. Create a bracelet whereby the charms aren't too clashing in size and have texture but not so that is too busy. So not too many next to another. Hence I tend to do rough patterned texture next to a smooth one.  Object to this is also so that the individual more intricate charms stand out more. Here's a photo below and illustrate what I was trying to do. Hopefully it's understandable and is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782389
> View attachment 3782390





Missydora said:


> This is an easier triangular method. But requires 3 charms that are the same or similar in shape and size. Its more foolproof method and works especially if you have multiples of the same sort of charms. If I had another pink opalescent charm instead of the blush splendor charm this bracelet would be pretty well balanced overall in symmetry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782392
> View attachment 3782393





Missydora said:


> I have  lots of charms that are pointy or irregular shaped like the queen bee, bear and frog so I tend to place them next to a ball shape or smooth rounded shaped charm. The bracelet still looks ecceletic not so put together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782424



Thank You so much for doing this!! This has been extremely helpful!!


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> Thank You so much for doing this!! This has been extremely helpful!!


No problem I don't mind doing this. Other ladies will have there own way of doing things. This is just something that works for me. I kinda just stuck to it.  I have so many years of bead playing I found that if I have some pattern and order. I will buy less impulsively.


----------



## donnys_pal254

Missydora said:


> This is an easier triangular method. But requires 3 charms that are the same or similar in shape and size. Its more foolproof method and works especially if you have multiples of the same sort of charms. If I had another pink opalescent charm instead of the blush splendor charm this bracelet would be pretty well balanced overall in symmetry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782392
> View attachment 3782393



This is awesome, thank you for taking the time to share this!


----------



## donnys_pal254

These came for me today:



The two muranos I got earlier in the summer sale.  The pave heart bracelet is my free bracelet from the promo


----------



## Missydora

donnys_pal254 said:


> These came for me today:
> 
> View attachment 3782525
> 
> The two muranos I got earlier in the summer sale.  The pave heart bracelet is my free bracelet from the promo


Stunning! They all go so well together,  balanced with colour, texture and bling.


----------



## donnys_pal254

Missydora said:


> Stunning! They all go so well together,  balanced with colour, texture and bling.



Thanks I'm super pleased with them


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> OK after all this I need to go to a  Pandora Asylum


Lololol!


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> This is some of my formulas for creating my bracelets. I use a few methods. Triangular and alternating smooth and textured charms. Below is alternating method.  Overall I'm trying to create either some harmony using colours so maybe same hues in the muranoes. Create a bracelet whereby the charms aren't too clashing in size and have texture but not so that is too busy. So not too many next to another. Hence I tend to do rough patterned texture next to a smooth one.  Object to this is also so that the individual more intricate charms stand out more. Here's a photo below and illustrate what I was trying to do. Hopefully it's understandable and is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782389
> View attachment 3782390





Missydora said:


> This is an easier triangular method. But requires 3 charms that are the same or similar in shape and size. Its more foolproof method and works especially if you have multiples of the same sort of charms. If I had another pink opalescent charm instead of the blush splendor charm this bracelet would be pretty well balanced overall in symmetry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782392
> View attachment 3782393





Missydora said:


> I have  lots of charms that are pointy or irregular shaped like the queen bee, bear and frog so I tend to place them next to a ball shape or smooth rounded shaped charm. The bracelet still looks ecceletic not so put together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782424



Great tutorials Missydora! I also like the look of balanced bracelets but not necessarily repeating exactly the same beads.
I never developed a formula per se, but just aim for the look visually. I'm now gonna have to go back to my bracelets and see if they fit into any of your methodologies, out of ineterest!


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Lololol!


I don't wanna go on my own . Do you want to go  with me too


----------



## aerinha

Went to the Rehobeth outlet today and got five charms. Not pictured are the unicorn and reindeer charms but here are the three I got for my Magic Kingdom inspired bracelet:  Japan doll for Small World, camel for the spitting camel by flying carpet ride and the parrot for the Enchated Tiki Hut.  I think the parrot is my favorite.


----------



## haruki2008

Missydora said:


> There's absolutely no problem with assembling at random. [emoji2]
> I can be a bit OCD sometimes  but I  also like to be creative.   I do eclectic bracelets aswell not just put together ones. Im constrained with the beads I've got as I have slowed down a fair bit. So just create with what I have.  You should post photos on here & share pics of your lovely bracelet. I often need inspiring  [emoji2]


Here's mine. I'm a little embarrassed because it's obviously packed to the maximum and I didn't have any formula for assembly. I also did not think whether the colors and tones were going to match as I acquired each charm through the years. So here's a little inspiration for serendipity. [emoji5]


----------



## haruki2008

haruki2008 said:


> Here's mine. I'm a little embarrassed because it's obviously packed to the maximum and I didn't have any formula for assembly. I also did not think whether the colors and tones were going to match as I acquired each charm through the years. So here's a little inspiration for serendipity. [emoji5]


----------



## haruki2008

aerinha said:


> Went to the Rehobeth outlet today and got five charms. Not pictured are the unicorn and reindeer charms but here are the three I got for my Magic Kingdom inspired bracelet:  Japan doll for Small World, camel for the spitting camel by flying carpet ride and the parrot for the Enchated Tiki Hut.  I think the parrot is my favorite.
> View attachment 3782960


The parrot is so cute!!!


----------



## Missydora

haruki2008 said:


> View attachment 3783213


I actually think it looks really good!!. I think having the dangles makes so much difference than had you not have any. My favourite colours for Pandora is pink and purple too. I can't get enough of them.  to say you randomly put them together as well.  It's so pretty!!. I wear my bracelet  full too. It don't suit my wrist when there's only a few charms it's strange. Yet it looks great when i see it on other ladies.
I'm going to try do things randomly see if It can look as good as yours


----------



## Missydora

aerinha said:


> Went to the Rehobeth outlet today and got five charms. Not pictured are the unicorn and reindeer charms but here are the three I got for my Magic Kingdom inspired bracelet:  Japan doll for Small World, camel for the spitting camel by flying carpet ride and the parrot for the Enchated Tiki Hut.  I think the parrot is my favorite.
> View attachment 3782960


Love theme you have going, like a memories &  travel bracelet. I'm going to the magic Kingdom but the Paris one in September wonder if they have special Disney  Pandora charms there.


----------



## haruki2008

Missydora said:


> I actually think it looks really good!!. I think having the dangles makes so much difference than had you not have any. My favourite colours for Pandora is pink and purple too. I can't get enough of them.  to say you randomly put them together as well.  It's so pretty!!. I wear my bracelet  full too. It don't suit my wrist when there's only a few charms it's strange. Yet it looks great when i see it on other ladies.
> I'm going to try do things randomly see if It can look as good as yours[emoji2]


So kind of you to say that. I'm going to take it for cleaning tomorrow and then try to reassemble based on the methods you describe as much as I can. [emoji1]


----------



## Missydora

haruki2008 said:


> So kind of you to say that. I'm going to take it for cleaning tomorrow and then try to reassemble based on the methods you describe as much as I can. [emoji1]


Good luck hope you don't get too stressed with my method . Mine needs a good clean too. Have to clean myself with polishing cloth. Our local store don't do the cleaning service think because it's a small one.


----------



## aerinha

haruki2008 said:


> The parrot is so cute!!!



I love the parrot too. I considered making him a necklace but who better for the Tiki Hut?


----------



## aerinha

Missydora said:


> Love theme you have going, like a memories &  travel bracelet. I'm going to the magic Kingdom but the Paris one in September wonder if they have special Disney  Pandora charms there.



Another company had the European Disney charm license until a couple months ago. They will now get Disney Pandora there but not sure how fast. 

Pandora makes general Disney charms you can buy anywhere and park exclusives you can only buy in the park or via Disney website. As far as I know none are specifically for Paris Disney yet. Shanghai had some just for it as does Disney World in Orlando.


----------



## Missydora

aerinha said:


> Another company had the European Disney charm license until a couple months ago. They will now get Disney Pandora there but not sure how fast.
> 
> Pandora makes general Disney charms you can buy anywhere and park exclusives you can only buy in the park or via Disney website. As far as I know none are specifically for Paris Disney yet. Shanghai had some just for it as does Disney World in Orlando.


Ah I see. Thanks for this. Is a shame would have been nice to get 1 charm from Disney one of those park exclusive as a keepsake.  I can see us going to a few of these Disney parks worldwide in the future.  Don't want to get cuddly toys or things like that as my 2 girls are grown up but they love Disney/Pixar.


----------



## rose10

Split up my charms in two bracelets. Placed the uneven ine into the bangke and the more even ones on my bracelet.


----------



## rose10

Shot of my two tone with more even charms.


----------



## rose10

Shoutout to Missydora for sharing her bracelet desigining techniques with us all, in such detail!! Thank You Again! Because of you from wanting to sell a charm that wont fit in my design theme, i want more now! It would be magical if i could find some old two tone ones...


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> That's the beauty of Pandora! I love playing too . Nice new combo.
> 
> Oh no, if I were you I would attempt an exchange even without a receipt. You do not want to lose a two tone bracelet.
> Still waiting for pics of your gold bangle



All done, they were brilliant, changed my two-tone Essence straight away with out any problems for a lovely shiny new one. I got a new receipt too, it's covered for another 2 years. She said if it happens again just bring it back.
Hopefully it won't happen again! I was lucky and noticed when it fell off. This one is really hard to close too, at least I'll be aware if the clasp changes.





dinamit said:


> Great that you foare be the receipt and I would expect a replacement too rather than repair.
> Lovely bracelets. So nice that you have many of the retired two tone and gold charms. Did you say you were awaiting a gold essence bangle? Do they exist?



Yes they exist, .........

I was very naughty and returned it, I was aware the free bracelet promotion was coming up and have re-ordered with a freebie  I'll post pics when the next one arrives


----------



## dinamit

The makings of a new bracelet.

The olive green muranos have finally arrived. I really want the emerald ones too, for change.


----------



## dinamit

rose10 said:


> Split up my charms in two bracelets. Placed the uneven ine into the bangke and the more even ones on my bracelet.
> View attachment 3784038





rose10 said:


> Shot of my two tone with more even charms.
> View attachment 3784039



They both look great! I really want your frog prince and the two tone leaves charm


----------



## dinamit

rose10 said:


> Shoutout to Missydora for sharing her bracelet desigining techniques with us all, in such detail!! Thank You Again! Because of you from wanting to sell a charm that wont fit in my design theme, i want more now! It would be magical if i could find some old two tone ones...



Rue La La had loads, I'm hoping they will do again in the next sale as I want some too.


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> All done, they were brilliant, changed my two-tone Essence straight away with out any problems for a lovely shiny new one. I got a new receipt too, it's covered for another 2 years. She said if it happens again just bring it back.
> Hopefully it won't happen again! I was lucky and noticed when it fell off. This one is really hard to close too, at least I'll be aware if the clasp changes.
> View attachment 3784290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they exist, .........
> 
> I was very naughty and returned it, I was aware the free bracelet promotion was coming up and have re-ordered with a freebie  I'll post pics when the next one arrives



Glad all sorted with your two tone and that gold bangle will look gorgeous. Do you plan to wear it on its own layered with other bracelets, or will you put some charms on it? Shame there aren't more gold Essence beads.


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> Shoutout to Missydora for sharing her bracelet desigining techniques with us all, in such detail!! Thank You Again! Because of you from wanting to sell a charm that wont fit in my design theme, i want more now! It would be magical if i could find some old two tone ones...


Yay!! hi-five it turned out great!! Hardest charms to try and balance I find are the irregular shaped  charms that are animals or characters. But it can be done. If it's shiney and smooth put it next to a more intricate or detailed charm like you have done on your bangle works a treat as can see the details of the individual charms it's not lost. The 2 muranoes and 2 pave ball gives it the symmetry and balance grounds the whole design.  I would have done this exactly this way if I had your charms.  Your 2 tone bracelet looks so harmonious now. I would only swap the vintage heart on the right hand side with two tone charm with the leaves  thats next to it, so that you don't have two ball shape next to each other.  I'm glad I kinda helped and didn't cause even more stress


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> The makings of a new bracelet.
> 
> The olive green muranos have finally arrived. I really want the emerald ones too, for change.





dinamit said:


> The makings of a new bracelet.
> 
> The olive green muranos have finally arrived. I really want the emerald ones too, for change.


Wow this looks so goood! ! I like how you manage to stick to the whole theme that vintage enchanted forest feel. The green olive muranoes really makes the whole theme come alive. You got to be pleased with how this has turned out.  I bet your so relieved to have the oldies but goodies to be able to finish it.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Wow this looks so goood! ! I like how you manage to stick to the whole theme that vintage enchanted forest feel. The green olive muranoes really makes the whole theme come alive. You got to be pleased with how this has turned out.  I bet your so relieved to have the oldies but goodies to be able to finish it.



Thanks, it's a work in progress. There are other charms I want for it but they are retired . I was lucky I was able to pick up the pixie and the unicorn in the Rue La La sale. The unicorn and the bracelet are the only non retired two items, crazy! I loooove the two tone bracelet; the clasp is so pretty I keep looking at it. Plus it's all shiny and new and rigid, though I forgot that can be a pain for putting it on!


----------



## dinamit

Does anyone know how often the Rue La La Pandora sales take place? They had quite a few more charms I want but couldn't order at the time...I love that they have stock of the retired ones.


----------



## dinamit

Ring stack for today. Looks very sparkly IRL. Excuse the fingers in dire need of a mani!


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Thanks, it's a work in progress. There are other charms I want for it but they are retired . I was lucky I was able to pick up the pixie and the unicorn in the Rue La La sale. The unicorn and the bracelet are the only non retired two items, crazy! I loooove the two tone bracelet; the clasp is so pretty I keep looking at it. Plus it's all shiny and new and rigid, though I forgot that can be a pain for putting it on!


I'm probably a minority but I prefer bracelet round & rigid hence love the bangle.  Is there extra charge like tax etc  when you buy from Rue la la I've never bought from them but tempted as they do have better sale stock then what we get over here.


----------



## donnys_pal254

rose10 said:


> Split up my charms in two bracelets. Placed the uneven ine into the bangke and the more even ones on my bracelet.
> View attachment 3784038



This looks really lovely... I'd really like more of the irregular shaped charms myself.  The frog Prince and castle are on my wishlist for Christmas


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> Yay!! hi-five it turned out great!! Hardest charms to try and balance I find are the irregular shaped  charms that are animals or characters. But it can be done. If it's shiney and smooth put it next to a more intricate or detailed charm like you have done on your bangle works a treat as can see the details of the individual charms it's not lost. The 2 muranoes and 2 pave ball gives it the symmetry and balance grounds the whole design.  I would have done this exactly this way if I had your charms.  Your 2 tone bracelet looks so harmonious now. I would only swap the vintage heart on the right hand side with two tone charm with the leaves  thats next to it, so that you don't have two ball shape next to each other.  I'm glad I kinda helped and didn't cause even more stress



Thank You Missydora, glad u approve! Need two clips now to go on the bangle, and about 4 older two tones for my bracelet and i will be very happy!
The placement of the leaves two tone was bugging me too, but i was too tired to try anything else further, but will be tinkering with it..

I now realize that when i wear my bracelet i like charms on it that look the same from all angles and as the bracelet moves around on my wrist there r no charms that are upside down or back to front.

And i can with clips, wear the irregular charms on my bangle and they will mostly stay the right side up! Any suggestions for clips on my bangle or bracelet? 

And Thank You again!


----------



## rose10

donnys_pal254 said:


> This looks really lovely... I'd really like more of the irregular shaped charms myself.  The frog Prince and castle are on my wishlist for Christmas


Thank You, i like the bangle now with the dark muranos and the two tone charms. I think a bangle is a great way to wear a few individual irregular shaped charms with some more well rounded charms.
I think in Canada the Frog Prince and Castle r retired, i usually head to the outlets for older two tones. I have 2 close to me. Show us your winter loot as you get it! ☺️


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> I'm probably a minority but I prefer bracelet round & rigid hence love the bangle.  Is there extra charge like tax etc  when you buy from Rue la la I've never bought from them but tempted as they do have better sale stock then what we get over here.



I also like it when a bracelet is new and rigid. I have seen people wear them
like that on their own, all shiny and new, and it looks good!

It was my first purchase from Rue La La as they happened to have the discontinued charms I was after. They do add VAT on top and there is the option to pay duties upfront or risk it. Delivery was about ten dollars, so reasonable. I chose to pay the duties upfront but then they declared the parcel as only having one 25$ charm, where as the value was far greater, so I probably wouldn't have been charged any . They dispatch once the sale is over and it took about 5-6 days for the parcel to arrive.
I just saw that they had a sale in May, then July, so hopefully there will be one in a cpl of months time.

Going to Bicester tomorrow as a pre-birthday treat (birthday on Monday) and before the baby arrives. Hope I find something exciting!


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> Thank You Missydora, glad u approve! Need two clips now to go on the bangle, and about 4 older two tones for my bracelet and i will be very happy!
> The placement of the leaves two tone was bugging me too, but i was too tired to try anything else further, but will be tinkering with it..
> 
> I now realize that when i wear my bracelet i like charms on it that look the same from all angles and as the bracelet moves around on my wrist there r no charms that are upside down or back to front.
> 
> And i can with clips, wear the irregular charms on my bangle and they will mostly stay the right side up! Any suggestions for clips on my bangle or bracelet?
> 
> And Thank You again!


I will put my thinking cap on and get back to you. But I know exactly where your coming from.  I went through the same thing .  I also had that thing whereby charms that go upside or can only be seen properly the right way up so kind of one dimensional  charms use to frustrate me. Yet they're normally the ones that are really pretty as well.   Thats when I stopped buying them. So now tend to buy charms that are at least the same back and front if not rounded or barrel shaped.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> I also like it when a bracelet is new and rigid. I have seen people wear them
> like that on their own, all shiny and new, and it looks good!
> 
> It was my first purchase from Rue La La as they happened to have the discontinued charms I was after. They do add VAT on top and there is the option to pay duties upfront or risk it. Delivery was about ten dollars, so reasonable. I chose to pay the duties upfront but then they declared the parcel as only having one 25$ charm, where as the value was far greater, so I probably wouldn't have been charged any . They dispatch once the sale is over and it took about 5-6 days for the parcel to arrive.
> I just saw that they had a sale in May, then July, so hopefully there will be one in a cpl of months time.
> 
> Going to Bicester tomorrow as a pre-birthday treat (birthday on Monday) and before the baby arrives. Hope I find something exciting!





dinamit said:


> I also like it when a bracelet is new and rigid. I have seen people wear them
> like that on their own, all shiny and new, and it looks good!
> 
> It was my first purchase from Rue La La as they happened to have the discontinued charms I was after. They do add VAT on top and there is the option to pay duties upfront or risk it. Delivery was about ten dollars, so reasonable. I chose to pay the duties upfront but then they declared the parcel as only having one 25$ charm, where as the value was far greater, so I probably wouldn't have been charged any . They dispatch once the sale is over and it took about 5-6 days for the parcel to arrive.
> I just saw that they had a sale in May, then July, so hopefully there will be one in a cpl of months time.
> 
> Going to Bicester tomorrow as a pre-birthday treat (birthday on Monday) and before the baby arrives. Hope I find something exciting!


Thanks for the info on rue la la. As I was wondering after all the extra tax and stuff is it still cheaper than our own sales. But sounds like it still worth it.  
I hope you have a great day at bicester I've yet to go was planning to but got side tracked when we got down south last time we went. But they normally have some rare goldies and gold muranoes they like proper Pandora classics.


----------



## dinamit

rose10 said:


> Thank You Missydora, glad u approve! Need two clips now to go on the bangle, and about 4 older two tones for my bracelet and i will be very happy!
> The placement of the leaves two tone was bugging me too, but i was too tired to try anything else further, but will be tinkering with it..
> 
> I now realize that when i wear my bracelet i like charms on it that look the same from all angles and as the bracelet moves around on my wrist there r no charms that are upside down or back to front.
> 
> And i can with clips, wear the irregular charms on my bangle and they will mostly stay the right side up! Any suggestions for clips on my bangle or bracelet?
> 
> And Thank You again!



Not sure what two tones you are after, but the outlet section of Pandora.net has some at a really good price though not sure the same will apply to Canada.



rose10 said:


> Thank You, i like the bangle now with the dark muranos and the two tone charms. I think a bangle is a great way to wear a few individual irregular shaped charms with some more well rounded charms.
> I think in Canada the Frog Prince and Castle r retired, i usually head to the outlets for older two tones. I have 2 close to me. Show us your winter loot as you get it! ☺️



You are very lucky you have two outlets near you. We only have the one here in the U.K. that I am aware of.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Thanks for the info on rue la la. As I was wondering after all the extra tax and stuff is it still cheaper than our own sales. But sounds like it still worth it.
> I hope you have a great day at bicester I've yet to go was planning to but got side tracked when we got down south last time we went. But they normally have some rare goldies and gold muranoes they like proper Pandora classics.


Yeah it is worth it cost wise and then there's the selection of hard to find retired charms - that's what really got me.
Willlet you know if there's anything worthwhile at Bicester-it's a bit hit n miss.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Sometimes I wear my bracelet full.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Another pic with a full bracelet.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I usually wear 2 half bracelets.


----------



## Missydora

rose10 said:


> Thank You Missydora, glad u approve! Need two clips now to go on the bangle, and about 4 older two tones for my bracelet and i will be very happy!
> The placement of the leaves two tone was bugging me too, but i was too tired to try anything else further, but will be tinkering with it..
> 
> I now realize that when i wear my bracelet i like charms on it that look the same from all angles and as the bracelet moves around on my wrist there r no charms that are upside down or back to front.
> 
> And i can with clips, wear the irregular charms on my bangle and they will mostly stay the right side up! Any suggestions for clips on my bangle or bracelet?
> 
> And Thank You again!


I don't know if u can still get these clips but I think they will go well with your bangle with them being this shape of it  will look nice on your bracelet having some smooth and intricate charms.  I think another good way to separate charms especially say if you have 2 same charms  next to each other that are of similar shape and size  and have no other charms that you could put in,  to break it up a bit would be to use Spacers and dangles but not everyone likes  to have dangles.  They do make a difference either of them. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 think you can leave the clips you have on the bracelet. They look fine one there. 
Are you also only really go for two tone charms? I think I've slowed down because of the lack of two tones.  Or the new ones don't really go with what I have.


----------



## Missydora

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I usually wear 2 half bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785379


Wow you like your Pandora as well as Louis V too I've tried wearing two full bracelet,  but weighs too much. Can only do 1 full bracelet and say 2 empty bangle's.  
How long have you been collecting. You've ammased so many


----------



## haruki2008

After I got my bracelet and charms cleaned yesterday, I was going to embark on the methods mentioned here by Missydora for arranging the charms. Then I noticed one of the 2 "stopper" sections (for the stopper clips) of the bracelet has come undone and is now moving freely. I took it to the Store and they asked me to find the receipt for the bracelet. Went home and of course I couldn't find the receipt, it was bought in 2012!  
Tomorrow I will try to take it back to see if they can repair without the receipt. I was told Pandora warranty is only for a year.
Anyone else has had this problem? The stopper piece sliding freely on the bracelet instead of being welded firmly.


----------



## Missydora

haruki2008 said:


> After I got my bracelet and charms cleaned yesterday, I was going to embark on the methods mentioned here by Missydora for arranging the charms. Then I noticed one of the 2 "stopper" sections (for the stopper clips) of the bracelet has come undone and is now moving freely. I took it to the Store and they asked me to find the receipt for the bracelet. Went home and of course I couldn't find the receipt, it was bought in 2012!
> Tomorrow I will try to take it back to see if they can repair without the receipt. I was told Pandora warranty is only for a year.
> Anyone else has had this problem? The stopper piece sliding freely on the bracelet instead of being welded firmly.


Oh no . Thats unfortunate it wasn't the cleaning that they did that caused it do you think? Like maybe they loosened clip station bit on the bracelet.     I've heard this happen before on a ancient thread years ago. It is repairable but for fee as I remember.  They just weld it back. But if you have receipt you never know they might do it complimentary for free. Because they requested it even though it's like 5 years old. I remember having my safety chain rapaired cos the link broke cost me £30 that was 2 years ago.  
Fingers crossed, Good luck they can sort it for you.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Missydora said:


> Wow you like your Pandora as well as Louis V too I've tried wearing two full bracelet,  but weighs too much. Can only do 1 full bracelet and say 2 empty bangle's.
> How long have you been collecting. You've ammased so many



I like instant gratification, I bought all of mine to fill an entire bracelet in one shopping trip to Pandora. I later realized that I'm not fond of full bracelets because I like my bracelets tight. So because I got 3 free bracelets on my first visit I went back the next weekend and bought another safety chain and spread my charms over 2 bracelets. The Mickey Minnie one has a lovers theme and the other is simply Pandora signature themed. Every now and again I wear them all on a full bracelet. I'm currently using the third to start a baby themed bracelet for my little one due next month.


----------



## Missydora

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I like instant gratification, I bought all of mine to fill an entire bracelet in one shopping trip to Pandora. I later realized that I'm not fond of full bracelets because I like my bracelets tight. So because I got 3 free bracelets on my first visit I went back the next weekend and bought another safety chain and spread my charms over 2 bracelets. The Mickey Minnie one has a lovers theme and the other is simply Pandora signature themed. Every now and again I wear them all on a full bracelet. I'm currently using the third to start a baby themed bracelet for my little one due next month.


Wow that's so cool.  It took me about a year to get enough beads for a full bracelet as at first they were mainly gifted to me for birthdays and xmas. I started nearly 10 years ago. But now no one buys me them. I don't have any themes apart from colour and two tones.   Had I used a more thematic approach like travel, family or memories  I think my Pandora bracelet building would be so much easier and less being OCD.


----------



## rose10

Missydora said:


> I don't know if u can still get these clips but I think they will go well with your bangle with them being this shape of it  will look nice on your bracelet having some smooth and intricate charms.  I think another good way to separate charms especially say if you have 2 same charms  next to each other that are of similar shape and size  and have no other charms that you could put in,  to break it up a bit would be to use Spacers and dangles but not everyone likes  to have dangles.  They do make a difference either of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think you can leave the clips you have on the bracelet. They look fine one there.
> Are you also only really go for two tone charms? I think I've slowed down because of the lack of two tones.  Or the new ones don't really go with what I have.


They r discontinued but i can search my outlet for them, thank you for the idea missydora, i was thinking of them too! I am open to any clips that would go with the bangle, or i can transfer the clips from my bracelet onto the bangle and look for new ones for my bracelet... so if you have any more suggestions, would love to know of them. Thank you!


----------



## dinamit

So I went to Bicester today, which is the only UK Pandora outlet I know, and I came back with these.

Not a huge deal of choice or stock, but the prices were unbelievable. The safety chains were £10, and even though I have the two tone bead already, I couldn't resist another at £15!

The rope ring I wanted ever since I started collecting Pandora. I believe it retailed at £100 and I got it for £35 (which is way less than the summer sale price of £55). They had one of the abstract gold spacers; I was hoping to have two but they only got the one in stock today and it had my name on it . These retailed for £159 and it was £60. Hopefully I will find another some day.

Missydora, they have the radiant splendour charms at £30 each.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Missydora said:


> Wow that's so cool.  It took me about a year to get enough beads for a full bracelet as at first they were mainly gifted to me for birthdays and xmas. I started nearly 10 years ago. But now no one buys me them. I don't have any themes apart from colour and two tones.   Had I used a more thematic approach like travel, family or memories  I think my Pandora bracelet building would be so much easier and less being OCD.


See, I dove in full force. I'm OCD too, initially I only meant to get a couple but by the time I finished I had spent nearly $2000!!! It adds up fast. But now aside for a bear, a pacifier, a stroller and maybe one more I don't think I'll be buying too many more charms. Three bracelets are plenty for me.


----------



## Morenita21

One of my favorite bracelets in my collection - I love mixing metals:


----------



## Caz71

Love the new cocktail one ,its pink so cute


----------



## finer_woman

Hi is there an online outlet site for the US or only the UK?


----------



## haruki2008

Missydora said:


> Oh no . Thats unfortunate it wasn't the cleaning that they did that caused it do you think? Like maybe they loosened clip station bit on the bracelet.     I've heard this happen before on a ancient thread years ago. It is repairable but for fee as I remember.  They just weld it back. But if you have receipt you never know they might do it complimentary for free. Because they requested it even though it's like 5 years old. I remember having my safety chain rapaired cos the link broke cost me £30 that was 2 years ago.
> Fingers crossed, Good luck they can sort it for you.


Update: Took the bracelet back to the store where I had it cleaned on Thursday.  The manager was not in but apparently made a note in his records that the clip station was already loose when he took it in. Anyway the SA would try to send the bracelet back to HQ on Monday, however she warned that ordinarily they would just replace the bracelet for a new one if within the warranty period (1 year). She's not confident that HQ would even repair but she was a nice SA and promised to do her best. Fingers crossed. 




Meanwhile I took out an oxi bracelet which was in my closet for 5 years. Hubby asked me why I didn't wear it when I asked for his help to clasp it on this morning. The lobster clasp is a hassle and I didn't like oxi before. The galaxy openwork rose charm is new.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> So I went to Bicester today, which is the only UK Pandora outlet I know, and I came back with these.
> 
> Not a huge deal of choice or stock, but the prices were unbelievable. The safety chains were £10, and even though I have the two tone bead already, I couldn't resist another at £15!
> 
> The rope ring I wanted ever since I started collecting Pandora. I believe it retailed at £100 and I got it for £35 (which is way less than the summer sale price of £55). They had one of the abstract gold spacers; I was hoping to have two but they only got the one in stock today and it had my name on it . These retailed for £159 and it was £60. Hopefully I will find another some day.
> 
> Missydora, they have the radiant splendour charms at £30 each.


Wow you got some bargains!! Safety chain for a tenner cheaper than silver spacers!!. The gold spacer is beautiful pity not got a pair. But part of fun is finding the other one. Was there queues at the pandora outlet? Thanks for the heads up on the radiant splendor  charm.  the two tone ring charm I love that one I have same one. It's simple but so versatile. I use it a lot. At least you found some goodies. Happy playing with new charms


----------



## Missydora

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> See, I dove in full force. I'm OCD too, initially I only meant to get a couple but by the time I finished I had spent nearly $2000!!! It adds up fast. But now aside for a bear, a pacifier, a stroller and maybe one more I don't think I'll be buying too many more charms. Three bracelets are plenty for me.


I know what you mean. It easy to spend a fortune at the pandora store it easily racks up. I dare add up how much I've spent on them over the years. But probably can get 3 LV bags.


----------



## Missydora

haruki2008 said:


> Update: Took the bracelet back to the store where I had it cleaned on Thursday.  The manager was not in but apparently made a note in his records that the clip station was already loose when he took it in. Anyway the SA would try to send the bracelet back to HQ on Monday, however she warned that ordinarily they would just replace the bracelet for a new one if within the warranty period (1 year). She's not confident that HQ would even repair but she was a nice SA and promised to do her best. Fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 3786269
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I took out an oxi bracelet which was in my closet for 5 years. Hubby asked me why I didn't wear it when I asked for his help to clasp it on this morning. The lobster clasp is a hassle and I didn't like oxi before. The galaxy openwork rose charm is new.


So it may not be repairable? Means you end up with bracelet with no clip station is still usable have to use those silicon inserts. But on the plus side if do that. You can put the clips anywhere you want.
You know your oxy bracelet with the pink facet murano is gorgeous combo. Along with the shiny smooth silver charms. I think a mix of the more oxy charms that have a lot of texture contrasting with shiny smooth silver charms looks so good.  You should wear  this bracelet more often it's so chic!


----------



## Maxt

new2oz said:


> Would love to see your collection but the link to the pic is broken. I do like to try and be symmetrical when possible but not necessarily with the same charm but similar ones. Both of these charms have special meaning: the apple because I'm a teacher and also because it reminds me of the Big Apple, one of my favourite cities. And the teapot because I love tea: chai, black, white, herbal, etc. I have 20 different kinds of tea in my pantry right now. Time for a cuppa.



Sorry for the broken link of my collection, this one's good:
https://s1.postimg.org/wq3lxs3hr/20170720_190015-1.jpg

I have to go back a few pages and catch up with all new purchases and bracelets!


----------



## donnys_pal254

Has anyone bought anything at Ruelala recently?  Are they reputable?  I was going to order something on there but I googled the site and there are lots of negative comments regarding pandora charms on there being fakes.  Does anyone know if it's true?


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Wow you got some bargains!! Safety chain for a tenner cheaper than silver spacers!!. The gold spacer is beautiful pity not got a pair. But part of fun is finding the other one. Was there queues at the pandora outlet? Thanks for the heads up on the radiant splendor  charm.  the two tone ring charm I love that one I have same one. It's simple but so versatile. I use it a lot. At least you found some goodies. Happy playing with new charms


There was a queque when I got there but no more than 10 minutes or so, which is how long I usually wait in a regular Pandora store, but later in the afternoon the queque stretched outside.


----------



## dinamit

donnys_pal254 said:


> Has anyone bought anything at Ruelala recently?  Are they reputable?  I was going to order something on there but I googled the site and there are lots of negative comments regarding pandora charms on there being fakes.  Does anyone know if it's true?


Definitely not fakes! I just had delivery of five retired charms from Rue La La and I'm thrilled with my purchase as they are hard to find and the prices were great. I can hardly wait for the next pandora boutique sale.


----------



## dinamit

Maxt said:


> Sorry for the broken link of my collection, this one's good:
> https://s1.postimg.org/wq3lxs3hr/20170720_190015-1.jpg
> 
> I have to go back a few pages and catch up with all new purchases and bracelets!


Oh wow, awesome collection! We have some of the same pieces. How long have you been collecting and are you also a Leo?  I
like how you put your Essence star sign bead on a necklace.


----------



## Maxt

@donnys_pal254 you are very lucky, open bangle fits you great!
I tried it in the store, the fit is not so good.
Love the purple fizzle muranos, they go with everything!

@xoelle what a collection! I love how you styled Carusel charm!

@dinamit thanks for the info about Ruelala site! I would like to see how you combined new charms 
Love how you combined silver, gold, white and black charms on Essence bracelet.
I'm in love with your green-forest-unicorn bracelet. We got the same rope ring 

@AngelaPandora lovely stack! Congrats on new Essence beads!

@Missydora what a collection! I envy a bit on those gorgeus discontinued charms!
Thank you for formula tips for combining charms, i might rearrange mine.
Your two tone bracelet has queen bee, frog, flower and old purse charm (i mention charms that are on my wishlist).

I am in between Essence sizes  So i put my leo essence charm on thin necklace. I don't think i will buy Essence bracelet.
I'm Leo, and my birthday's comming 

@princess.shelby white orchid is such a versatile charm, lovely everyday bracelet!

@nanogirl21 bow ring fits good, i think you made the best choice! I wear size 58 in Pandora, i too have "chubby" fingers, statement ("wide") rings fit me better than thin ones, but there are some exceptions.

@Mulberrygal so sory to hear about essence clasp malfunction  Glad to hear everything end up well. I think there is safety chain for essence bracelet, it might help.
Both your and @rose10 bracelets are gorgeus.

@rose10 i liked your two tone bracelet before you splitting the charms.

@haruki2008 i like your bracelet. It has a story to tell, one only you know.
When i first started, i tried to put charms randomly, there was a story told with charms, but i couldn't wear the bracelet because it wasn't symmetrical. I didn't like how it looked on me. So i made several stories and continue to add charms to complement my story.

I hope i didn't mix my answers, sorry for long post.


----------



## donnys_pal254

dinamit said:


> Definitely not fakes! I just had delivery of five retired charms from Rue La La and I'm thrilled with my purchase as they are hard to find and the prices were great. I can hardly wait for the next pandora boutique sale.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Missydora

Maxt said:


> @donnys_pal254 you are very lucky, open bangle fits you great!
> I tried it in the store, the fit is not so good.
> Love the purple fizzle muranos, they go with everything!
> 
> @xoelle what a collection! I love how you styled Carusel charm!
> 
> @dinamit thanks for the info about Ruelala site! I would like to see how you combined new charms
> Love how you combined silver, gold, white and black charms on Essence bracelet.
> I'm in love with your green-forest-unicorn bracelet. We got the same rope ring
> 
> @AngelaPandora lovely stack! Congrats on new Essence beads!
> 
> @Missydora what a collection! I envy a bit on those gorgeus discontinued charms!
> Thank you for formula tips for combining charms, i might rearrange mine.
> Your two tone bracelet has queen bee, frog, flower and old purse charm (i mention charms that are on my wishlist).
> 
> I am in between Essence sizes  So i put my leo essence charm on thin necklace. I don't think i will buy Essence bracelet.
> I'm Leo, and my birthday's comming
> 
> @princess.shelby white orchid is such a versatile charm, lovely everyday bracelet!
> 
> @nanogirl21 bow ring fits good, i think you made the best choice! I wear size 58 in Pandora, i too have "chubby" fingers, statement ("wide") rings fit me better than thin ones, but there are some exceptions.
> 
> @Mulberrygal so sory to hear about essence clasp malfunction  Glad to hear everything end up well. I think there is safety chain for essence bracelet, it might help.
> Both your and @rose10 bracelets are gorgeus.
> 
> @rose10 i liked your two tone bracelet before you splitting the charms.
> 
> @haruki2008 i like your bracelet. It has a story to tell, one only you know.
> When i first started, i tried to put charms randomly, there was a story told with charms, but i couldn't wear the bracelet because it wasn't symmetrical. I didn't like how it looked on me. So i made several stories and continue to add charms to complement my story.
> 
> I hope i didn't mix my answers, sorry for long post.


Wow your collection is huge!!. I love the old charm's especially the two tones from like 10 years ago.  There's something  very elegant about them. The designs were very cohesive as a collection and tended to go well together a lot easier to create a balanced bracelet as the charms were all of similar sizes too. When I look back at the old Pandora catalogues the bracelets look so different to now.   I found from since 2-3 years ago it's been a lot harder to incorporate the new designs to older charms and they're bigger in size to especially alot of the older two tones  being slightly smaller and daintier.  
Since Pandora gone to a new direction and complete redesign of most of the old charms.  I have been able to find a few in each new  collection I can use.  Yet 
I do love the bling a glitzy pave charms when I see ladies bracelets with them it's  so glam.  But my skin tone don't suit it. So not bought any.  Might just get some pave spacers to add a bit of bling.


----------



## donnys_pal254

My mum (I showed her my bracelet and now she is pandora mad too) and I just put an order through on Ruelala...


----------



## finer_woman

donnys_pal254 said:


> My mum (I showed her my bracelet and now she is pandora mad too) and I just put an order through on Ruelala...



It's back on ruelala today? I don't see it [emoji22]


----------



## donnys_pal254

finer_woman said:


> It's back on ruelala today? I don't see it [emoji22]


I went through the link on mora pandora if that helps


----------



## finer_woman

donnys_pal254 said:


> I went through the link on mora pandora if that helps



Thank you! It's super secret I guess for those in the know lol


----------



## haruki2008

@Maxt, I'm in awe of your collection and the many stories that you continue to write with your bracelets.


----------



## aerinha

donnys_pal254 said:


> Has anyone bought anything at Ruelala recently?  Are they reputable?  I was going to order something on there but I googled the site and there are lots of negative comments regarding pandora charms on there being fakes.  Does anyone know if it's true?


They are authentic and tax free, but they charge a flat rate $9.95 shipping charge everynthorty days.  So if all you buy are a couple charms you pay a whopping shipping charge.   If you buy other things during that time it lessens it but it often keeps me from buying.


----------



## Mulberrygal

haruki2008 said:


> After I got my bracelet and charms cleaned yesterday, I was going to embark on the methods mentioned here by Missydora for arranging the charms. Then I noticed one of the 2 "stopper" sections (for the stopper clips) of the bracelet has come undone and is now moving freely. I took it to the Store and they asked me to find the receipt for the bracelet. Went home and of course I couldn't find the receipt, it was bought in 2012!
> Tomorrow I will try to take it back to see if they can repair without the receipt. I was told Pandora warranty is only for a year.
> Anyone else has had this problem? The stopper piece sliding freely on the bracelet instead of being welded firmly.



The clasp on my Essence bracelet became loose, it fell off a couple of times!  It was really tight and hard to fasten initially. I managed to find the receipt which was dated just over a year ago. When I contacted the store they said the warranty period was 2 years  
They replaced it with a new one, no questions asked. I even got a new receipt which covered it for another 2 years

I think your Oxy bracelet looks lovely. The Oxy is one of my favourites and I have four. It really makes the silver & pave charms stand out and I love it with pink, blue, purple.




dinamit said:


> Glad all sorted with your two tone and that gold bangle will look gorgeous. Do you plan to wear it on its own layered with other bracelets, or will you put some charms on it? Shame there aren't more gold Essence beads.



It's due for delivery today 
I'll wear the bangle layered Dinamit and probably not wear any charms on it. I only wear one charm on my Essence bracelets. I tried a few combinations but didn't like the look with more. I've got a safety chain but have never worn it as I just really hate the look..........  3 round blobs in a row. 

I was disappointed with the choice of bracelet even though we actually had the choice of about six this time. I picked the pave heart but would really have liked another open ended bangle. I so wish they would just let you pick what you want and pay the difference.
I'm going to try and change it but don't think they'll go for it


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mulberrygal said:


> The clasp on my Essence bracelet became loose, it fell off a couple of times!  It was really tight and hard to fasten initially. I managed to find the receipt which was dated just over a year ago. When I contacted the store they said the warranty period was 2 years
> They replaced it with a new one, no questions asked. I even got a new receipt which covered it for another 2 years
> 
> I think your Oxy bracelet looks lovely. The Oxy is one of my favourites and I have four. It really makes the silver & pave charms stand out and I love it with pink, blue, purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's due for delivery today
> I'll wear the bangle layered Dinamit and probably not wear any charms on it. I only wear one charm on my Essence bracelets. I tried a few combinations but didn't like the look with more. I've got a safety chain but have never worn it as I just really hate the look..........  3 round blobs in a row.
> 
> I was disappointed with the choice of bracelet even though we actually had the choice of about six this time. I picked the pave heart but would really have liked another open ended bangle. I so wish they would just let you pick what you want and pay the difference.
> I'm going to try and change it but don't think they'll go for it


My store does let you pick what you want and pay the difference.


----------



## Mulberrygal

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My store does let you pick what you want and pay the difference.



Ooh you're very lucky. I've not heard anyone say that before. I really don't know why they all can't let you choose if you make up the difference  
I'm in the UK and this is the first time I can remember having such a good choice on the free bracelets promo. Last year and the year before we only had the choice of Essence bracelets. I think it's whatever isn't selling well.
I ordered online this time as the website offers cashback.........at least I got a little off. I got the pave heart bracelet and I'm going to take it into my local store and see if they will change for the open bangle.


----------



## haruki2008

@Mulberrygal, I'm glad they replaced a new bracelet for you. My bracelet is way out of the warranty period. I called the nice SA yesterday and she told me that HQ has not given news on whether they could repair my bracelet, but she's following up and told me not to worry. 
I got my oxy bracelet as a freebie years ago when I purchased charms at that store. Because this bracelet came with a lobster clasp instead of the normal snap clasp, I found it a hassle. Also at that time the SA recommended that I start a gold collection on the oxy, because gold contrasts well with oxy.  But I never got around to it because I was collecting charms over time for my silver bracelet. I guess it's time to enjoy the oxy more!


----------



## Mulberrygal

haruki2008 said:


> @Mulberrygal, I'm glad they replaced a new bracelet for you. My bracelet is way out of the warranty period. I called the nice SA yesterday and she told me that HQ has not given news on whether they could repair my bracelet, but she's following up and told me not to worry.
> I got my oxy bracelet as a freebie years ago when I purchased charms at that store. Because this bracelet came with a lobster clasp instead of the normal snap clasp, I found it a hassle. Also at that time the SA recommended that I start a gold collection on the oxy, because gold contrasts well with oxy.  But I never got around to it because I was collecting charms over time for my silver bracelet. I guess it's time to enjoy the oxy more!



Yes I noticed your bracelt was out of the warranty period but strange how they are quoting you 1 year warranty and it's 2 years in the UK
I think your Oxy bracelet looked very pretty and I'd definitely wear it more if it were me. I'm not keen on the Oxy with gold, I've one with a gold clasp and I've stuck mostly to silver & two tone silver/gold charms. I love seeing the bright silver against the greyish effect. They really stand out but the gold is so small on the two tones, in most cases you wouldn't know it's there!


----------



## haruki2008

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes I noticed your bracelt was out of the warranty period but strange how they are quoting you 1 year warranty and it's 2 years in the UK
> I think your Oxy bracelet looked very pretty and I'd definitely wear it more if it were me. I'm not keen on the Oxy with gold, I've one with a gold clasp and I've stuck mostly to silver & two tone silver/gold charms. I love seeing the bright silver against the greyish effect. They really stand out but the gold is so small on the two tones, in most cases you wouldn't know it's there!


Yes it's a shame they don't standardise the warranty offering in all countries. If my bracelet had been within the 2 years I would definitely have pressed them for it.
I will take your and missydora's comments to put bright shiny silver charms on the oxy. What do you think about rose gold charms on oxy?


----------



## Mulberrygal

haruki2008 said:


> Yes it's a shame they don't standardise the warranty offering in all countries. If my bracelet had been within the 2 years I would definitely have pressed them for it.
> I will take your and missydora's comments to put bright shiny silver charms on the oxy. What do you think about rose gold charms on oxy?



I think the pink & purple look lovely on your Oxy. I'm not so keen on the Rose gold but that's just personal preference. If you like them then do it  I love the pave charms which I know lots of Pandora fans don't like. I'll try to add a pic with some on my Oxy bracelet


----------



## **Chanel**

What time is it? Time to stop buying more Pandora Essence . 
I can't help it, I love to mix and match my Essence beads . Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## dinamit

Some new additions to the green bracelet post birthday. My best friend gifted me the peridot birthstone filigree heart since this is both mine and my daughter's birthstone. 

Sister in law very generously gave me the gold family forever locket dangle with the beautiful tree. It's so substantial; it really needed another large dangle to balance it - I think the unicorn does a pretty decent job. 

Another charm that I'm particularly in love with is the cathedral ceiling cross in the middle. Very rare and discountinued, I have searched for it for over a year. Used they go for about £150-200. I couldn't believe when I saw it listed on German Amazon at the original price and new condition. It was down as a style number without a pic and I chanced ordering it not actually expecting it to be the correct bead arriving. I was well amazed when it did!

Anyway, rubbish photo but just a quick snap. I'll try to take some better ones alongside the other new additions when I find a moment.


----------



## dinamit

**Chanel** said:


> What time is it? Time to stop buying more Pandora Essence .
> I can't help it, I love to mix and match my Essence beads . Thank you for letting me share!


Gorgeous


----------



## dinamit

haruki2008 said:


> Yes it's a shame they don't standardise the warranty offering in all countries. If my bracelet had been within the 2 years I would definitely have pressed them for it.
> I will take your and missydora's comments to put bright shiny silver charms on the oxy. What do you think about rose gold charms on oxy?


I think the warranty is standardised; one year for silver, two years for two tone and gold pieces.


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> Ooh you're very lucky. I've not heard anyone say that before. I really don't know why they all can't let you choose if you make up the difference
> I'm in the UK and this is the first time I can remember having such a good choice on the free bracelets promo. Last year and the year before we only had the choice of Essence bracelets. I think it's whatever isn't selling well.
> I ordered online this time as the website offers cashback.........at least I got a little off. I got the pave heart bracelet and I'm going to take it into my local store and see if they will change for the open bangle.


Any luck with changing the bracelet? I got gifted the rose clasp bangle as part of the promo andwould love to change it as I'm not into Pandora rose. The bangle came with other bits given to me for my birthday so no receipt. I hope I can change it.


----------



## dinamit

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My store does let you pick what you want and pay the difference.


This must be in the US, right?


----------



## dinamit

Today's sparkly stack and bracelet combo. Excuse the puffy pregnant hand!


----------



## **Chanel**

dinamit said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you !


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

dinamit said:


> This must be in the US, right?


Yes, Houston. You can choose any bracelet as long as you pay the difference. My first trip I scored 3 free silver bracelets. Then when I bought more charms the next day they told me I could keep 2 silver and exchange the third for a silver and gold bracelet for free due to the total amount spent. So basically they'll even combine previous purchases to help get you the best promotional offer.


----------



## dinamit

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Yes, Houston. You can choose any bracelet as long as you pay the difference. My first trip I scored 3 free silver bracelets. Then when I bought more charms the next day they told me I could keep 2 silver and exchange the third for a silver and gold bracelet for free due to the total amount spent. So basically they'll even combine previous purchases to help get you the best promotional offer.


I wish this were the case in UK. I have heard of people in the US even getting a gold bracelet with a large spend. I love that promos are so flexible over there


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Some new additions to the green bracelet post birthday. My best friend gifted me the peridot birthstone filigree heart since this is both mine and my daughter's birthstone.
> 
> Sister in law very generously gave me the gold family forever locket dangle with the beautiful tree. It's so substantial; it really needed another large dangle to balance it - I think the unicorn does a pretty decent job.
> 
> Another charm that I'm particularly in love with is the cathedral ceiling cross in the middle. Very rare and discountinued, I have searched for it for over a year. Used they go for about £150-200. I couldn't believe when I saw it listed on German Amazon at the original price and new condition. It was down as a style number without a pic and I chanced ordering it not actually expecting it to be the correct bead arriving. I was well amazed when it did!
> 
> Anyway, rubbish photo but just a quick snap. I'll try to take some better ones alongside the other new additions when I find a moment.



You got some some beautiful charms for your birthday lucky lady!! They go so well on your green bracelet. The gold tree charm is gorgeous would look nice on a necklace too. Is it a locket that can open and close?


dinamit said:


> Today's sparkly stack and bracelet combo. Excuse the puffy pregnant hand!


See some true goldie classics on this bracelet.. gold and oxy looks so good together.  Gold really stands out more. They don't do many oxy charms anymore  is a shame the contrast in colour makes a bracelet so striking to look at. You manage to snap up some of the best ones too


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> You got some some beautiful charms for your birthday lucky lady!! They go so well on your green bracelet. The gold tree charm is gorgeous would look nice on a necklace too. Is it a locket that can open and close?
> 
> See some true goldie classics on this bracelet.. gold and oxy looks so good together.  Gold really stands out more. They don't do many oxy charms anymore  is a shame the contrast in colour makes a bracelet so striking to look at. You manage to snap up some of the best ones too



Yeah it's a locket and it says 'family forever' inside making it all the more precious. It's quite large so probably better suited to a necklace, but I like it on the bracelet with all the other nature inspired charms. I also got gifted the frog prince which I added to that bracelet, and plan to change the clips to two tone ones.

I also love the oxy-gold combo. I don't think there are any oxy charms available in stores anymore . Hope they will reoxidise mine as they fade.

Definitely wish to track down some more classics if I can, before it becomes impossible.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Yeah it's a locket and it says 'family forever' inside making it all the more precious. It's quite large so probably better suited to a necklace, but I like it on the bracelet with all the other nature inspired charms. I also got gifted the frog prince which I added to that bracelet, and plan to change the clips to two tone ones.
> 
> I also love the oxy-gold combo. I don't think there are any oxy charms available in stores anymore . Hope they will reoxidise mine as they fade.
> 
> Definitely wish to track down some more classics if I can, before it becomes impossible.


I thought it was a locket. It's actually very well priced for such a substantial and functional piece.  I love the frog charm is super cute. Always makes me smile when I look at him. 
I had a quick look at new new charms. I also can't see any oxy charms.  I bet the older oxy are extremely rare now.  I remember they had a collection some ting like "Rock stars " something like that and they had some geometric shapes and some fantastic looking oxy charms. I think you have a few from that collection.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> I thought it was a locket. It's actually very well priced for such a substantial and functional piece.  I love the frog charm is super cute. Always makes me smile when I look at him.
> I had a quick look at new new charms. I also can't see any oxy charms.  I bet the older oxy are extremely rare now.  I remember they had a collection some ting like "Rock stars " something like that and they had some geometric shapes and some fantastic looking oxy charms. I think you have a few from that collection.



This one http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/pandora-nostalgic-rock/

That's some memory you've got! 

Yes I do have a few of the pieces, I wish I had more. It was so edgy. They used to experiment with a variety of styles between the collections rather than all colourful gemstones and hearts...


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> This one http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/pandora-nostalgic-rock/
> 
> That's some memory you've got!
> 
> Yes I do have a few of the pieces, I wish I had more. It was so edgy. They used to experiment with a variety of styles between the collections rather than all colourful gemstones and hearts...


I remember the gold and oxy bracelet adevrtising pic's. I found it.. I love it. Is so beautiful and like you say edgy.  It's still looks stunning even after a few years since it came out.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> I remember the gold and oxy bracelet adevrtising pic's. I found it.. I love it. Is so beautiful and like you say edgy.  It's still looks stunning even after a few years since it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795635


Simply stunning . My idea of Pandora heaven. I have quite a few of the pieces from that bracelet and another couple I really want to track down. Love the use of the double chains too


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Simply stunning . My idea of Pandora heaven. I have quite a few of the pieces from that bracelet and another couple I really want to track down. Love the use of the double chains too


I just love the gold/oxy contrast and how the different textures work so well together it's so interesting to look at.  I've never seen double safety chain used like this but it works.  The spacers on here really tie the whole bracelet and makes the individual charms stand out.  Your so lucky to have many of  the charms,  can make this look.  I only have one of the safety chain one of the charms and one of the spacers .


----------



## finer_woman

I just ordered the oxy necklace on ruelala but now I'm reading that oxy fades. Does anyone have pictures of their faded oxy, does it start to look bad?


----------



## dinamit

finer_woman said:


> I just ordered the oxy necklace on ruelala but now I'm reading that oxy fades. Does anyone have pictures of their faded oxy, does it start to look bad?


If you look on the previous page, you will see pics of my faded oxy. Not as dark as it used to be but not so faded that I took it to store for reoxidisation. I've had it for four years.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Missydora said:


> I remember the gold and oxy bracelet adevrtising pic's. I found it.. I love it. Is so beautiful and like you say edgy.  It's still looks stunning even after a few years since it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795635



That is a great look..........plenty of food for thought there. I've not really tried my bracelet with two-tone charms & some gold. I think I'll have a play around and see what I can come up with.

Has anyone else got some pics of their Oxy bracelets  with two tone or gold? Would love to see,


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Any luck with changing the bracelet? I got gifted the rose clasp bangle as part of the promo andwould love to change it as I'm not into Pandora rose. The bangle came with other bits given to me for my birthday so no receipt. I hope I can change it.



Oh what a shame, did you manage to change yours? I've never tried to change anything without a receipt. I'd be interesting to know how you get on. I notice EBay are flooded out with bracelets, so I guess a lot of people are trying to sell their freebies.

I haven't tried to change mine yet. I only live in a small town and we don't have a Pandora so haven't got around to making the journey to change it yet. Last time they let me change the free Essence bracelet for the one with the two tone clasp. That was quite an upgrade though and a lot of extra to pay so I guess it made it worth their while.
I hope they let me thou as I don't want anymore bracelets but I'd really like the open pave bangle.


----------



## Missydora

Mulberrygal said:


> That is a great look..........plenty of food for thought there. I've not really tried my bracelet with two-tone charms & some gold. I think I'll have a play around and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Has anyone else got some pics of their Oxy bracelets  with two tone or gold? Would love to see,


Me too would love to see more real life pics of Oxy and gold.  So unique.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Any luck with changing the bracelet? I got gifted the rose clasp bangle as part of the promo andwould love to change it as I'm not into Pandora rose. The bangle came with other bits given to me for my birthday so no receipt. I hope I can change it.



I phoned both of my nearest stores today and neither will change it  They both said it's a free gift and they can't do that. Looks like I'm stuck with 2 pave heart bracelets. xxx- not permitted


----------



## dinamit

Mulberrygal said:


> I phoned both of my nearest stores today and neither will change it  They both said it's a free gift and they can't do that. Looks like I'm stuck with 2 pave heart bracelets. They are pretty but I don't need two


Sorry to hear that Mulberrygal. I too went to my local store yesterday and they took the value of the rose gold clasp bangle into consideration towards the open pave bangle. The only downside is that they didn't have it in stock in the medium size and gave me a display one, which I'm not delighted with in retrospect as it's a bit bent. I won't wear it and will wait for delivery of new bangles to swap, but annoying that I couldn't get it resolved as having a baby the day after tomorrow! Also have a sprained ankle as of last night


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

dinamit said:


> Sorry to hear that Mulberrygal. I too went to my local store yesterday and they took the value of the rose gold clasp bangle into consideration towards the open pave bangle. The only downside is that they didn't have it in stock in the medium size and gave me a display one, which I'm not delighted with in retrospect as it's a bit bent. I won't wear it and will wait for delivery of new bangles to swap, but annoying that I couldn't get it resolved as having a baby the day after tomorrow! Also have a sprained ankle as of last night


Luck you, I'm only 36 weeks, I'm ready for her to come!


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Sorry to hear that Mulberrygal. I too went to my local store yesterday and they took the value of the rose gold clasp bangle into consideration towards the open pave bangle. The only downside is that they didn't have it in stock in the medium size and gave me a display one, which I'm not delighted with in retrospect as it's a bit bent. I won't wear it and will wait for delivery of new bangles to swap, but annoying that I couldn't get it resolved as having a baby the day after tomorrow! Also have a sprained ankle as of last night



Ooh Congrats......on the babe that is, not long to go then!!! I think the last few weeks are the worst.....sprained ankle isn't good tho. 
Gosh you did well to get your bangle replaced. It obviously is up to the store and probably their stocks. I was so disappointed when they said. The open ended bangle is £100 and I don't really want to pay that, on top of which I've got a pave heart bangle that is no good to me whatsoever  I may just stick it on EBay, at least that way I get something towards my bangle.........which isn't what they should be encouraging. 
I can understand why the free promotion is a bracelet/ bangle as it gets you to buy more charms but not that they won't let you Upgrade to one that you really want


----------



## dinamit

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Luck you, I'm only 36 weeks, I'm ready for her to come!



I'm also having a girl . Delighted as I already have two lovely boys and now we'll have some gender balance in the household.
Those last weeks are hard to bear; hope you have stopped working and can relax now.



Mulberrygal said:


> Ooh Congrats......on the babe that is, not long to go then!!! I think the last few weeks are the worst.....sprained ankle isn't good tho.
> Gosh you did well to get your bangle replaced. It obviously is up to the store and probably their stocks. I was so disappointed when they said. The open ended bangle is £100 and I don't really want to pay that, on top of which I've got a pave heart bangle that is no good to me whatsoever  I may just stick it on EBay, at least that way I get something towards my bangle.........which isn't what they should be encouraging.
> I can understand why the free promotion is a bracelet/ bangle as it gets you to buy more charms but not that they won't let you Upgrade to one that you really want



Yes, not really happy going into labour with reduced mobility and concerned about caring for everyone afterwards; I hope I heal quickly! I fell down whilst picking up children .

Sorry to hear they wouldn't swap. Are there any other stores you could try? Maybe I just lucked out with the right person at the right time.

At least there is always ebay...What are your plans for the third open bangle?


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> I'm also having a girl . Delighted as I already have two lovely boys and now we'll have some gender balance in the household.
> Those last weeks are hard to bear; hope you have stopped working and can relax now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, not really happy going into labour with reduced mobility and concerned about caring for everyone afterwards; I hope I heal quickly! I fell down whilst picking up children .
> 
> Sorry to hear they wouldn't swap. Are there any other stores you could try? Maybe I just lucked out with the right person at the right time.
> 
> At least there is always ebay...What are your plans for the third open bangle?


Good luck!!  I bet your all excited with the imminent arrival of your bundle of joy.   You now have a  heir to pass on all your beautiful Pandora collection one day


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

dinamit said:


> I'm also having a girl . Delighted as I already have two lovely boys and now we'll have some gender balance in the household.
> Those last weeks are hard to bear; hope you have stopped working and can relax now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, not really happy going into labour with reduced mobility and concerned about caring for everyone afterwards; I hope I heal quickly! I fell down whilst picking up children .
> 
> Sorry to hear they wouldn't swap. Are there any other stores you could try? Maybe I just lucked out with the right person at the right time.
> 
> At least there is always ebay...What are your plans for the third open bangle?



Congrats!!! I hope you have a safe, uneventful, speedy delivery to a healthy, happy, beautiful little girl!!! I resigned from my job as a teacher on 05/30/17, I'm going to be a stay at home mommy!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> Good luck!!  I bet your all excited with the imminent arrival of your bundle of joy.   You now have a  heir to pass on all your beautiful Pandora collection one day



Thank you! I am very excited .
Ha, she might not be into jewellery at all! I adore jewellery and it is definitely what I like to spend my money on the most. My mother, however, who happened to have the most stunning collection of fine jewellery wasn't into it all. Most items were gifted to her and she just didn't care for them.



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Congrats!!! I hope you have a safe, uneventful, speedy delivery to a healthy, happy, beautiful little girl!!! I resigned from my job as a teacher on 05/30/17, I'm going to be a stay at home mommy!!! I'm so excited!!!



Thank you NLVOEWITHLV, I wish you the same. Is it our first you are expecting? I have to admit that I'm enjoying being off work too much and right now the thought of going back doesn't appeal at all...We'll serif this will change after a year at home with three kids .


----------



## dinamit

Has anyone got their eye on the new releases today? We've got some of the Autumn collection in stores today here in the UK. Not liking the charms but I am intrigued by the new silver mesh bracelet.


----------



## dinamit

Finished, for now.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Finished, for now.


So beautiful and lots of intricately detailed charms to feast my eyes on.  Bet it's a nice relief to finish a bracelet    
I've yet to look at Autumn releases yet. I normally like the Autumn ones more the the summer collections. Hope they have some nice ones.


----------



## guccilover21

dinamit said:


> Has anyone got their eye on the new releases today? We've got some of the Autumn collection in stores today here in the UK. Not liking the charms but I am intrigued by the new silver mesh bracelet.



I like the look of the rose gold one of these. Wish they would make a yellow gold but a bit of a lower price point.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> Finished, for now.



Gorgeous, loads of lovely unusual charms. How long did it take to put together, I love your Avitar, have you just changed it?



dinamit said:


> Has anyone got their eye on the new releases today? We've got some of the Autumn collection in stores today here in the UK. Not liking the charms but I am intrigued by the new silver mesh bracelet.



I'm going to call a halt to my collection now and I sort of daren't look  We are downsizing everything at the moment to move to a far smaller property. It's very exciting but space will be very limited and no room for a bigger jewellery drawer 

How is your ankle holding up and do you have any exciting news for us? Wising you lots of happiness with your new bundle of joy..........a baby girl will be wonderful to even up the balance in your favour. I had boys so I know what it's like.........no pandora/handbags or girlie talk..........all sport, cars, more cars, 



guccilover21 said:


> I like the look of the rose gold one of these. Wish they would make a yellow gold but a bit of a lower price point.



Totally agree, the gold is crazy prices, then they end up half price in the sale, which is more realistically priced.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Does anyone know how you measure the Open ended bangle with stoppers for size?

16cms /17.5cms /19cms ??


----------



## guccilover21

Mulberrygal said:


> Totally agree, the gold is crazy prices, then they end up half price in the sale, which is more realistically priced.



Yes you're so right. I wish the two tone bracelet or full gold one would go on a half price sale. I would be really tempted! 

Just thought I would share my two tone bracelet. I've reordered all my charms and love this one so much! Stil have my eyes on the two tone love clip that I am hoping will go on sale! I refuse to buy charms at full price when I see them a few months later at 50% off!


----------



## Mulberrygal

guccilover21 said:


> View attachment 3799769
> 
> 
> Yes you're so right. I wish the two tone bracelet or full gold one would go on a half price sale. I would be really tempted!
> 
> Just thought I would share my two tone bracelet. I've reordered all my charms and love this one so much! Stil have my eyes on the two tone love clip that I am hoping will go on sale! I refuse to buy charms at full price when I see them a few months later at 50% off!



It's lovely, I really like it the way you've arranged them. I actually prefer the signature clasp two-tone to my gold clasp one, it's very pretty. I wear mine with only a few charms and love the gold ones on silver, they really stand out. 

I'm exactly the same when buying the charms, they all get reduced and I won't pay full price. They're all so overpriced for what they are but I do love them and have been hooked for some time .................and your definitely right, it's a real shame they don't reduce that gold one by 50% . I succumbed in the end and was lucky enough to order one at the airport and got a sensible saving  but I wish it had been more


----------



## guccilover21

Mulberrygal said:


> It's lovely, I really like it the way you've arranged them. I actually prefer the signature clasp two-tone to my gold clasp one, it's very pretty. I wear mine with only a few charms and love the gold ones on silver, they really stand out.
> 
> I'm exactly the same when buying the charms, they all get reduced and I won't pay full price. They're all so overpriced for what they are but I do love them and have been hooked for some time .................and your definitely right, it's a real shame they don't reduce that gold one by 50% . I succumbed in the end and was lucky enough to order one at the airport and got a sensible saving  but I wish it had been more
> View attachment 3799784



Yours is so beautiful! How do you keep the charms from sliding down all around the bracelet? Thats a great idea about getting the gold one at the airport. That's probably the only way to get a saving. I wonder if anywhere else do plain gold bangles that have a similar clean look to them. I just want one on its own with no charms.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

dinamit said:


> Thank you! I am very excited .
> Ha, she might not be into jewellery at all! I adore jewellery and it is definitely what I like to spend my money on the most. My mother, however, who happened to have the most stunning collection of fine jewellery wasn't into it all. Most items were gifted to her and she just didn't care for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you NLVOEWITHLV, I wish you the same. Is it our first you are expecting? I have to admit that I'm enjoying being off work too much and right now the thought of going back doesn't appeal at all...We'll serif this will change after a year at home with three kids .


This is not my first but it is my last, I'm done! Wow three is a lot, you probably will want to go back just to get out the house. I'm already a little stir crazy without a job.


----------



## dinamit

Missydora said:


> So beautiful and lots of intricately detailed charms to feast my eyes on.  Bet it's a nice relief to finish a bracelet
> I've yet to look at Autumn releases yet. I normally like the Autumn ones more the the summer collections. Hope they have some nice ones.



Thanks . I too tend to like the Autumn releases more. Having had a look at the previews, there's currently one charm I like from this Autumn's collection and I like the look of the mesh bracelet but not sure what it's like IRL. It will be a while before I can go to a Pandora store yet.



Mulberrygal said:


> Gorgeous, loads of lovely unusual charms. How long did it take to put together, I love your Avitar, have you just changed it?
> 
> I'm going to call a halt to my collection now and I sort of daren't look  We are downsizing everything at the moment to move to a far smaller property. It's very exciting but space will be very limited and no room for a bigger jewellery drawer
> 
> How is your ankle holding up and do you have any exciting news for us? Wising you lots of happiness with your new bundle of joy..........a baby girl will be wonderful to even up the balance in your favour. I had boys so I know what it's like.........no pandora/handbags or girlie talk..........all sport, cars, more cars,
> 
> Totally agree, the gold is crazy prices, then they end up half price in the sale, which is more realistically priced.



Thanks Mulberrygal. I'm ashamed to admit that the bracelet took only about a month to complete, if that, as I had about 7 or 8 of the charms already and got gifted 3 for my birthday. The rest I purchased in a matter of weeks including the long coveted two tone bracelet which I love.

The avatar pic has been recently changed after years. It shows five of my bracelets but it's impossible to see them in detail, so I might change it when I have the time.

I halted collecting for about year and a half when I literally didn't buy anything, but gone completely crazy recently. I blame being on mat leave and too much time on my hands .

The ankle is all shades of bruised, thanks for asking. I had the baby only three days after the injury and was worried about how I will birth her, but luckily I was able to rest some weight on the leg by then. I am absolutely in love with my daughter, she is a week old today.

I can totally relate to cars and more cars, it's such a manly household our one. Today my eldest was making some paper models and telling me all about the different types of swords these characters use, which I knew nothing about, and I just had a brainwave that one day someone will be telling me about unicorns or something she made and it was a really nice thought . I look forward to sharing a lifetime of girliness with her (I bet she is going to be a real tomboy now!)



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> This is not my first but it is my last, I'm done! Wow three is a lot, you probably will want to go back just to get out the house. I'm already a little stir crazy without a job.



How are things coming along for you? I  really enjoying being at home, I don't miss work at all so far but perhaps it's early days yet. Maybe after a year I will be ready to go back. Enjoy the freedom!


----------



## dinamit

A few more pictures of the green bracelet showing more or less all the charms. Can you tell I'm really enjoying it at the moment?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

dinamit said:


> Thanks . I too tend to like the Autumn releases more. Having had a look at the previews, there's currently one charm I like from this Autumn's collection and I like the look of the mesh bracelet but not sure what it's like IRL. It will be a while before I can go to a Pandora store yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mulberrygal. I'm ashamed to admit that the bracelet took only about a month to complete, if that, as I had about 7 or 8 of the charms already and got gifted 3 for my birthday. The rest I purchased in a matter of weeks including the long coveted two tone bracelet which I love.
> 
> The avatar pic has been recently changed after years. It shows five of my bracelets but it's impossible to see them in detail, so I might change it when I have the time.
> 
> I halted collecting for about year and a half when I literally didn't buy anything, but gone completely crazy recently. I blame being on mat leave and too much time on my hands .
> 
> The ankle is all shades of bruised, thanks for asking. I had the baby only three days after the injury and was worried about how I will birth her, but luckily I was able to rest some weight on the leg by then. I am absolutely in love with my daughter, she is a week old today.
> 
> I can totally relate to cars and more cars, it's such a manly household our one. Today my eldest was making some paper models and telling me all about the different types of swords these characters use, which I knew nothing about, and I just had a brainwave that one day someone will be telling me about unicorns or something she made and it was a really nice thought . I look forward to sharing a lifetime of girliness with her (I bet she is going to be a real tomboy now!)
> 
> 
> 
> How are things coming along for you? I  really enjoying being at home, I don't miss work at all so far but perhaps it's early days yet. Maybe after a year I will be ready to go back. Enjoy the freedom!


We're flooded in, I'm just hoping I don't go into labor I'm like 38 weeks, due 09/11. I'm having pains and pressure but not contractions yet.


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> Thanks . I too tend to like the Autumn releases more. Having had a look at the previews, there's currently one charm I like from this Autumn's collection and I like the look of the mesh bracelet but not sure what it's like IRL. It will be a while before I can go to a Pandora store yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mulberrygal. I'm ashamed to admit that the bracelet took only about a month to complete, if that, as I had about 7 or 8 of the charms already and got gifted 3 for my birthday. The rest I purchased in a matter of weeks including the long coveted two tone bracelet which I love.
> 
> The avatar pic has been recently changed after years. It shows five of my bracelets but it's impossible to see them in detail, so I might change it when I have the time.
> 
> I halted collecting for about year and a half when I literally didn't buy anything, but gone completely crazy recently. I blame being on mat leave and too much time on my hands .
> 
> The ankle is all shades of bruised, thanks for asking. I had the baby only three days after the injury and was worried about how I will birth her, but luckily I was able to rest some weight on the leg by then. I am absolutely in love with my daughter, she is a week old today.
> 
> I can totally relate to cars and more cars, it's such a manly household our one. Today my eldest was making some paper models and telling me all about the different types of swords these characters use, which I knew nothing about, and I just had a brainwave that one day someone will be telling me about unicorns or something she made and it was a really nice thought . I look forward to sharing a lifetime of girliness with her (I bet she is going to be a real tomboy now!)
> 
> 
> 
> How are things coming along for you? I  really enjoying being at home, I don't miss work at all so far but perhaps it's early days yet. Maybe after a year I will be ready to go back. Enjoy the freedom!


yay congratulations on your new arrival!!. I wondered whether you had had her or not or she was being stubborn and not want to be born yet .  Both my girls were born 3 weeks late and weighed  around 5lb 10ozs. But still ended up with stitches and needing forceps .
Your bracelet Is very memorising I can stare at the details of each charm for ages .  Hope you and baby are doing well


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Missydora said:


> yay congratulations on your new arrival!!. I wondered whether you had had her or not or she was being stubborn and not want to be born yet .  Both my girls were born 3 weeks late and weighed  around 5lb 10ozs. But still ended up with stitches and needing forceps .
> Your bracelet Is very memorising I can stare at the details of each charm for ages .  Hope you and baby are doing well


Omg! I only read what was posted to me, I didn't see that she had her baby!!! Congrats! I hope I'm next, I'm getting kinda miserable!!!


----------



## Missydora

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Omg! I only read what was posted to me, I didn't see that she had her baby!!! Congrats! I hope I'm next, I'm getting kinda miserable!!!


Yeah this brings back memories the last 2 weeks is so tiring and generally feeling fed up, couldn't  walk up the stairs with the ankle swelling and could never get enough sleep.  You've not long to go,  nearly there now


----------



## finer_woman

Can anyone tell me if the enamel bangles are oval or circular?


----------



## dinamit

finer_woman said:


> Can anyone tell me if the enamel bangles are oval or circular?


I believe they are oval.


----------



## dinamit

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> We're flooded in, I'm just hoping I don't go into labor I'm like 38 weeks, due 09/11. I'm having pains and pressure but not contractions yet.



Not long now. I had the pains and the pressure too for quite some weeks beforehand. You will be holding your girl before you know it! 



Missydora said:


> yay congratulations on your new arrival!!. I wondered whether you had had her or not or she was being stubborn and not want to be born yet .  Both my girls were born 3 weeks late and weighed  around 5lb 10ozs. But still ended up with stitches and needing forceps .
> Your bracelet Is very memorising I can stare at the details of each charm for ages .  Hope you and baby are doing well



Thanks Missydora . Wow your girls were three weeks late? My firstborn was 10 days overdue and I could barely walk by the end. Some babies just don't want to come out.
I am absolutely in love with my daughter but sadly she sustained an injury during the birth which causes me worry, though she is feeding well and thriving which is reassuring. 



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Omg! I only read what was posted to me, I didn't see that she had her baby!!! Congrats! I hope I'm next, I'm getting kinda miserable!!!



Many thanks NLVOE. You so are next; please keep us posted with your news and of course kill your time waiting on the Pandora thread . The Autumn Winter release is due this week in the UK, so that should keep us occupied.


----------



## dinamit

So my white and gold bracelet has become a spotty and gold bracelet. I got these spotty murano beauts over the past few weeks from various European online jewellers.

I wanted some of these retired muranos for the longest time and wish I could collect the other colours too, but they are so rare and expensive now. 

I was lucky I found these for the RRP and new. I wish there was more variety to muranos these days, they used to be so interesting and not just the shimmery variety.

Excuse the badly lit bathroom pics!


----------



## dinamit

*Mulberrygal*, have your open bangles warped at all? I got one but it was on display so it was bent, probably through being tried on a lot. It really bothered me so I went back to the store today to swap it and they pulled another couple from the drawer, all bent in varying degrees. I got the best one but wonder if they all deteriorate after a while and look kind of flimsy...I hope not.

They also let me swap one of the snake chain bracelets I got in the promo for something else and pay the difference, which was great. Maybe you should persevere with your store regarding the swap you want. You might just get the right person on the day.


----------



## cwool

dinamit said:


> So my white and gold bracelet has become a spotty and gold bracelet. I got these spotty murano beauts over the past few weeks from various European online jewellers.
> 
> I wanted some of these retired muranos for the longest time and wish I could collect the other colours too, but they are so rare and expensive now.
> 
> I was lucky I found these for the RRP and new. I wish there was more variety to muranos these days, they used to be so interesting and not just the shimmery variety.
> 
> Excuse the badly lit bathroom pics!



These are beautiful combos!


----------



## cwool

An updated necklace pic that I'm trying to keep black, rose gold and some pink.
I just added the Pandora Rose open your heart and inifinite shine charms this past weekend. I really wish there were more PRose charm options and variety, and more black.


----------



## dinamit

Looks really cool and unlike any necklace I have seen. What is the length of it? Would be cool to see how it looks on when you have a minute for a selfie


----------



## Missydora

dinamit said:


> So my white and gold bracelet has become a spotty and gold bracelet. I got these spotty murano beauts over the past few weeks from various European online jewellers.
> 
> I wanted some of these retired muranos for the longest time and wish I could collect the other colours too, but they are so rare and expensive now.
> 
> I was lucky I found these for the RRP and new. I wish there was more variety to muranos these days, they used to be so interesting and not just the shimmery variety.
> 
> Excuse the badly lit bathroom pics!


Oh my goodness you have so many goldies now!! have you been hiding them. Back and gold combo looks so sophisticated and classic. Have you got  a favourite look out of all your bracelets?


----------



## Missydora

cwool said:


> View attachment 3809269
> 
> 
> An updated necklace pic that I'm trying to keep black, rose gold and some pink.
> I just added the Pandora Rose open your heart and inifinite shine charms this past weekend. I really wish there were more PRose charm options and variety, and more black.


Pink and gold love this combo too, so glam and gorgeous  your bracelet gives me some ideas as i have lots of pink charms. Black charms will give another look to combine with .


----------



## guccilover21

Have you guys seen the new autumn collection today? Any thoughts? I like some of the two tone items and the family forever charm but not sure about the rest.


----------



## cwool

dinamit said:


> Looks really cool and unlike any necklace I have seen. What is the length of it? Would be cool to see how it looks on when you have a minute for a selfie



Thank you!
The necklace is retired now and I bought it back in early 2015.  It's 16.6in or 42cm.


----------



## cwool

Missydora said:


> Pink and gold love this combo too, so glam and gorgeous  your bracelet gives me some ideas as i have lots of pink charms. Black charms will give another look to combine with .



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Missydora

cwool said:


> Thank you!
> The necklace is retired now and I bought it back in early 2015.  It's 16.6in or 42cm.
> 
> View attachment 3811178


Wow!! That's the best looking pandora necklace I've seen!! Looks amazing when worn


----------



## cwool

Missydora said:


> Wow!! That's the best looking pandora necklace I've seen!! Looks amazing when worn



Thanks. When I started, I had intended to eventually fill it all up. But now I go back and forth wondering if it's too busy.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

dinamit said:


> Not long now. I had the pains and the pressure too for quite some weeks beforehand. You will be holding your girl before you know it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Missydora . Wow your girls were three weeks late? My firstborn was 10 days overdue and I could barely walk by the end. Some babies just don't want to come out.
> I am absolutely in love with my daughter but sadly she sustained an injury during the birth which causes me worry, though she is feeding well and thriving which is reassuring.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks NLVOE. You so are next; please keep us posted with your news and of course kill your time waiting on the Pandora thread . The Autumn Winter release is due this week in the UK, so that should keep us occupied.


I'm sure you understand how resady I am. I'm pretty in love with hey already too! I've already picked the outfit I'm bringing her home in. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Missydora

cwool said:


> Thanks. When I started, I had intended to eventually fill it all up. But now I go back and forth wondering if it's too busy.


No don't think it looks too busy because the design is very symmetrical in theme and colour.  But I think it looks fine as it is now without filling it all up.  If you do the rest probably wouldn't see the charms anyway unless you wear your hair up.


----------



## cwool

Missydora said:


> No don't think it looks too busy because the design is very symmetrical in theme and colour.  But I think it looks fine as it is now without filling it all up.  If you do the rest probably wouldn't see the charms anyway unless you wear your hair up.



True. I wish there were more simple plain beads too, and that aren't clips. Not sure if anyone remembers those add-a-bead necklaces from the 80's but when I made this necklace, it reminded me of them.


----------



## Mulberrygal

guccilover21 said:


> Yours is so beautiful! How do you keep the charms from sliding down all around the bracelet? Thats a great idea about getting the gold one at the airport. That's probably the only way to get a saving. I wonder if anywhere else do plain gold bangles that have a similar clean look to them. I just want one on its own with no charms.



Thank you Guccilover, I've got silicon stoppers under some of them. I like a bit of movement but don't want them all ending up at one end  they fit easily under the open ones and the gold eternal hearts is secured in the centre. 

The gold Essence bangle looks gorgeous on it's own, it's fine and delicate and stacks well.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dinamit said:


> So my white and gold bracelet has become a spotty and gold bracelet. I got these spotty murano beauts over the past few weeks from various European online jewellers.
> 
> I wanted some of these retired muranos for the longest time and wish I could collect the other colours too, but they are so rare and expensive now.
> 
> I was lucky I found these for the RRP and new. I wish there was more variety to muranos these days, they used to be so interesting and not just the shimmery variety.
> 
> Excuse the badly lit bathroom pics!



It looks gorgeous, the Muranos are really lovely. I adore Muranos, all of my bracelets have at least 2-4. I totally agree they have been rather boring lately, some if the older ones are far better



dinamit said:


> *Mulberrygal*, have your open bangles warped at all? I got one but it was on display so it was bent, probably through being tried on a lot. It really bothered me so I went back to the store today to swap it and they pulled another couple from the drawer, all bent in varying degrees. I got the best one but wonder if they all deteriorate after a while and look kind of flimsy...I hope not.
> 
> They also let me swap one of the snake chain bracelets I got in the promo for something else and pay the difference, which was great. Maybe you should persevere with your store regarding the swap you want. You might just get the right person on the day.



Well done in getting an upgrade, I will persist and next time I'm near a store I'll have another try. I did phone before as I didn't want to make a special journey but I think you're right if I'm actually there, I might just get the right person. 

I've not worn the open bracelet much but I know what you mean. When you put them on you have to bend them quite a bit and I guess this could have lasting effects. I do think they are very pretty tho and will persist as I love the look of just a couple of charms at the end.


----------



## donnys_pal254

I just added to my sort-of fairytale themed bracelet with the frog Prince, castle, and two retired her majesty spacers from Rue la la


----------



## dinamit

Longing for summer bracelet


----------



## donnys_pal254

dinamit said:


> Longing for summer bracelet



Longing for a summer!


----------



## dinamit

donnys_pal254 said:


> Longing for a summer!


Yup...


----------



## haruki2008

Pandora couldn't repair my silver bracelet where the clip track has loosened and they won't replace it as it's already way out of warranty period. However the nice SA gave me 2 silicone pieces to be used with the clips. 
So I would just bear with it since it doesn't really affect the bracelet use. 
Since I am also using the oxy bracelet now, I've divided my charms out onto 2 bracelets.

P/S: Disclosure: the paua shell charm is non-Pandora. It was a souvenir from dear friends when they visited NZ and I thought it was a very sweet gesture and kept it on my bracelet.


----------



## Mulberrygal

haruki2008 said:


> View attachment 3820494
> View attachment 3820495
> 
> Pandora couldn't repair my silver bracelet where the clip track has loosened and they won't replace it as it's already way out of warranty period. However the nice SA gave me 2 silicone pieces to be used with the clips.
> So I would just bear with it since it doesn't really affect the bracelet use.
> Since I am also using the oxy bracelet now, I've divided my charms out onto 2 bracelets.
> 
> P/S: Disclosure: the paua shell charm is non-Pandora. It was a souvenir from dear friends when they visited NZ and I thought it was a very sweet gesture and kept it on my bracelet.



They both look very pretty like this


----------



## Glttglam

Just got 2 of the new silver glitter charms for my first bracelet


----------



## e_pinpin

Dear ladies

Since there are charms that I cannot get from my local pandora store I need to get them on ebay but Im not sure who sells authentic charms on ebay

Can you please recommend authentic pandora charms sellers on Ebay? 

Charmcollect seems to have good feedback, are they legit? Are there any other sellers you'd recommend? 

Thank you!!


----------



## e_pinpin

I mean collectabead not charmcollect sorry


----------



## Monaliceke

I am traveling in Switzerland & wonder if there's any Swiss travel-themed charm. Really hope to get a nice Pandora charm to represent Switzerland. Please help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## guccilover21

Hi guys,

So the other day I looked at all my pandora charms and two bracelets. They had tarnished and some of the charms turned black! I went into pandora in London all panicked asking them to fix everything. They told me to buy the polishing cloth and give it a go or they would've cleaned everything for me in 2 hours. I didn't have that long so I went with the cloth. Here are my bracelets and charms after the clean-up. Good as new.


----------



## cwool

Taking advantage of this weekend sale, I added 2 more Pandora Rose charms this weekend: Galaxy & Pave lights

I also have several more charms (all retired ones) coming from Rue La La. This is my first time buying from there after hearing about the site from here, so I hope it's a good experience.


----------



## finer_woman

First bracelet, purchased from RueLaLa sales. Also bought others, still waiting for delivery on some.

For the longest time I just didn't see the appeal of Pandora but I'm glad I decided to try it out. The start of another expensive interest [emoji30][emoji23].  I've realized I prefer openwork beads to the solid and only a partially filled bracelet. I think I would have preferred single to double wrap.


----------



## haruki2008

I've added the folklore muranos to my collection.


----------



## justeen

Could I see your locket charm collection? Just bought the fish charm the other day, the locket and the 3 other charms were from my grandmother for Christmas and the little blue sapphire is from one of my grandmothers rings


----------



## mashasmom

dinamit said:


> Longing for summer bracelet


blues and greens are my favorite


----------



## Cams

Hello everyone I have been looking at your all pandora collection and let me say how gorgeous they all are. Recent a friend gave me the bracelet and DH have bought a few charms there after and now I don’t know how to finish it.
Every time I go to the store I come out empty handed.


----------



## dinamit

*To all the UK ladies; did you take advantage of the 3 for 2 charm offer?* Not sure if it is running in store but all the main online stockists are running it until 1st October, including Argento, Hugh Rice and The Jewel Hut.

I ordered the most adorable charm I'm totally in love with as it reminds me of my daughter and I - the wise owls . It's so cute and very detailed; Pandora don't make many charms like it anymore, even down to the owl mother and baby owl feet on the base of the charm, which are adorable!

I also got the teal murano for my sea/summer themed bracelet and got the cruise ship for free. I will post pics of the bracelet another time, it's work in progress and plenty of time to complete that one!


----------



## dinamit

Cams said:


> Hello everyone I have been looking at your all pandora collection and let me say how gorgeous they all are. Recent a friend gave me the bracelet and DH have bought a few charms there after and now I don’t know how to finish it.
> Every time I go to the store I come out empty handed.


Congrats on your first Pandora bracelet! I bet it won't be your last . How nice that your friend and DH treated you to all these lovely charms and bracelet. They are quite eclectic so it depends how you wish to proceed; do you wish your bracelet to have a theme, for the charms to have a special meaning or signify special occasions, or to pick them
purely on aesthetics?
When I first started, I picked mostly abstract designs rather that charms 'of something' and I also collected two tone. Then later I got gifted cutesy ones that represent things; house, car, baby etc and made a symbolic bracelet with these. These days I have created themed bracelets including a mystical forest one and now working on a summer/sea inspired one. Only because I want to snap up these discontinued charms before they disappear forever - I am not so keen on the new collections.
Have fun with choosing and keep us posted with pics of your progress!


----------



## Cams

dinamit said:


> Congrats on your first Pandora bracelet! I bet it won't be your last . How nice that your friend and DH treated you to all these lovely charms and bracelet. They are quite eclectic so it depends how you wish to proceed; do you wish your bracelet to have a theme, for the charms to have a special meaning or signify special occasions, or to pick them
> purely on aesthetics?
> When I first started, I picked mostly abstract designs rather that charms 'of something' and I also collected two tone. Then later I got gifted cutesy ones that represent things; house, car, baby etc and made a symbolic bracelet with these. These days I have created themed bracelets including a mystical forest one and now working on a summer/sea inspired one. Only because I want to snap up these discontinued charms before they disappear forever - I am not so keen on the new collections.
> Have fun with choosing and keep us posted with pics of your progress!


Thank you so much for your advise. I do love color and yes something that a meaning . will update once I pick a charm.


----------



## Cams

dinamit said:


> *To all the UK ladies; did you take advantage of the 3 for 2 charm offer?* Not sure if it is running in store but all the main online stockists are running it until 1st October, including Argento, Hugh Rice and The Jewel Hut.
> 
> I ordered the most adorable charm I'm totally in love with as it reminds me of my daughter and I - the wise owls . It's so cute and very detailed; Pandora don't make many charms like it anymore, even down to the owl mother and baby owl feet on the base of the charm, which are adorable!
> 
> I also got the teal murano for my sea/summer themed bracelet and got the cruise ship for free. I will post pics of the bracelet another time, it's work in progress and plenty of time to complete that one!


Beautiful


----------



## finer_woman

I received my order from the recent US sale and put together my second bracelet with charms previously purchased from ruelala. The lucky cat is not Pandora.

I love the oxy bracelet and will most likely purchase another.


----------



## finer_woman

Simple bracelet with orchid dangle on the other wrist. I love that the offer smaller sized bracelets. Most are usually too large for me but this 16 is a great fit without charms.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3834298


----------



## haruki2008

@dinamit, the owl mom & baby is so gorgeous and detailed. [emoji7]


----------



## dinamit

finer_woman said:


> I received my order from the recent US sale and put together my second bracelet with charms previously purchased from ruelala. The lucky cat is not Pandora.
> 
> I love the oxy bracelet and will most likely purchase another.
> 
> View attachment 3834292


Wow cool, you caught the Pandora bug! What are those red muranos? I don't think I saw them before. Very nice.


----------



## dinamit

Cams said:


> Beautiful





haruki2008 said:


> @dinamit, the owl mom & baby is so gorgeous and detailed. [emoji7]



Thanks ladies


----------



## finer_woman

dinamit said:


> Wow cool, you caught the Pandora bug! What are those red muranos? I don't think I saw them before. Very nice.


http://m.pandora.net/en-us/products/charms/silver/791668

Koinobori. Perfect for the Japanese theme


----------



## dinamit

finer_woman said:


> http://m.pandora.net/en-us/products/charms/silver/791668
> 
> Koinobori. Perfect for the Japanese theme


Gorgeous! We don't have these in the UK. Love your Japanese bracelet. Where is the cat charm from?


----------



## dinamit

Here's a pic of the complete bracelet with the owl mother and baby in the centre. It's my favourite bracelet at the moment; I really enjoy its chunkines and artisan feel.


----------



## finer_woman

dinamit said:


> Gorgeous! We don't have these in the UK. Love your Japanese bracelet. Where is the cat charm from?



It is NinaQueen. I bought this one on ebay buy I know this brand is also sold on amazon


----------



## dinamit

finer_woman said:


> It is NinaQueen. I bought this one on ebay buy I know this brand is also sold on amazon


Thanks for the info; always good to find out about new charm brands. Not heard of that one before, we probably don't have it here in the UK.


----------



## cwool

Updated necklace picture. The 5 retired charms (marked w the pink dots) were all added from Rue La La most recently.


----------



## dinamit

cwool said:


> View attachment 3838187
> 
> Updated necklace picture. The 5 retired charms (marked w the pink dots) were all added from Rue La La most recently.


Gorgeous! Is it very heavy? I think we need an updated neck picture


----------



## cwool

dinamit said:


> Gorgeous! Is it very heavy? I think we need an updated neck picture



Someone else at work asked me the same thing. I don’t notice that I’m wearing it. I can sleep with all my jewelry on while I know others can’t...I guess that stuff doesn’t bother me.




Thanks for letting me share[emoji6]


----------



## dinamit

cwool said:


> Someone else at work asked me the same thing. I don’t notice that I’m wearing it. I can sleep with all my jewelry on while I know others can’t...I guess that stuff doesn’t bother me.
> 
> View attachment 3838516
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji6]


Looks fantastic! Truly original.


----------



## rose10

My Only Pandora Bracelet now, my mom loved my Fascinating Adventurscent Muranos, so i gave them and my bangle to her to get her started with building her own design! 

To complete this bracelet, wondering if i should add olive muranos or more two tone charms or maybe pink muranos? Opinions welcome!!!


----------



## finer_woman

rose10 said:


> View attachment 3840672
> 
> 
> My Only Pandora Bracelet now, my mom loved my Fascinating Adventurscent Muranos, so i gave them and my bangle to her to get her started with building her own design!
> 
> To complete this bracelet, wondering if i should add olive muranos or more two tone charms or maybe pink muranos? Opinions welcome!!!



More muranos


----------



## Glttglam

Have been collecting a few new charms to put on my second bracelet


----------



## rose10

Added more muranos to my two tone bracelet. I have realized that i like charms that look the same from all sides..so have decided ro sell my Carriage and Frog Prince Charm plus the safety chain-am i the only one who finds the safety chain uncomfortable, dont like how it spins and gets caught...

Hopefully, at the outlet near me i can pick up 2 older two tones and maybe a slim clip and then i will be done with this before i start looking at the Essence line!


----------



## swtstephy

I finally got my gold bracelet! I have been wearing it with my breast cancer bracelet but I feel like it overshadows it.  gonna have to build another bracelet to wear with the breast cancer one.


----------



## guccilover21

swtstephy said:


> I finally got my gold bracelet! I have been wearing it with my breast cancer bracelet but I feel like it overshadows it.  gonna have to build another bracelet to wear with the breast cancer one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848212



Wow what a beauty!


----------



## mashasmom

swtstephy said:


> I finally got my gold bracelet! I have been wearing it with my breast cancer bracelet but I feel like it overshadows it.  gonna have to build another bracelet to wear with the breast cancer one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848212


Gorgeous


----------



## mashasmom

mashasmom said:


> Could I see your locket charm collection? Just bought the fish charm the other day, the locket and the 3 other charms were from my grandmother for Christmas and the little blue sapphire is from one of my grandmothers rings


I love the sapphire from your grandma's ring. What a wonderful idea!


----------



## LVoeluv

Hi, newbie here. My wrist size is 5.5” or 14cm in circumference and I’m in dilemma of which size bracelet is a good fit for me: 6.7” (17cm) or 7.1” (18cm). I’m aiming a relax fit and not too snug.

The 6.7” I can fit like 2 fingers and the 7.1” 3 fingers. I’ve heard bracelet will stretch after filling it up with charms but will the space taken up by the charms also help keep the bracelet on my wrist? 

The smaller one fit perfect and the bigger one I can slide it off my wrist if I close up my fingers like your wear a bangle (hope that makes sense?) will that be an indication that it’s too big? Please advise, thanks


----------



## xoelle

I ordered an extra pair of stoppers and the polka dotted CZ open end bangle caps without ever seeing them in person. I was rather quite disappointed when I finally got them. The polka dotted CZ end caps (calling Shimmering?) just didn’t “wow” me in real life. They almost looked like frail glittery soccer balls sitting on my wrist. Returning those for sure.

I’m using the stoppers I bought with the plain end caps after all, and lucerne clips as charms. I like this look much, much better.


Front:



Back:


----------



## AlyceG

LVoeluv said:


> Hi, newbie here. My wrist size is 5.5” or 14cm in circumference and I’m in dilemma of which size bracelet is a good fit for me: 6.7” (17cm) or 7.1” (18cm). I’m aiming a relax fit and not too snug.
> 
> The 6.7” I can fit like 2 fingers and the 7.1” 3 fingers. I’ve heard bracelet will stretch after filling it up with charms but will the space taken up by the charms also help keep the bracelet on my wrist?
> 
> The smaller one fit perfect and the bigger one I can slide it off my wrist if I close up my fingers like your wear a bangle (hope that makes sense?) will that be an indication that it’s too big? Please advise, thanks



Definitely get the smaller one. They do stretch over time from use and the weight of the charms. The bigger one will end up sliding off!


----------



## AlyceG

xoelle said:


> I ordered an extra pair of stoppers and the polka dotted CZ open end bangle caps without ever seeing them in person. I was rather quite disappointed when I finally got them. The polka dotted CZ end caps (calling Shimmering?) just didn’t “wow” me in real life. They almost looked like frail glittery soccer balls sitting on my wrist. Returning those for sure.
> 
> I’m using the stoppers I bought with the plain end caps after all, and lucerne clips as charms. I like this look much, much better.
> 
> 
> Front:
> View attachment 3851818
> 
> 
> Back:
> View attachment 3851819



What's the other pandora bracelet you have on? Is it new? I really like it!


----------



## xoelle

AlyceG said:


> What's the other pandora bracelet you have on? Is it new? I really like it!


It’s their new mesh bracelet. It’s squishy, but it holds up more like a bangle. I intended to put a few charms on it, but I fell in love with it as is and by itself.


----------



## Dearest girl

This is for my early birthday gift. As you can see it is Disney princesses theme bracelet. Now I need some advice. I still have some Disney charms I do want to collect more. But at the same time I also want to start my travel theme bracelet. Do you girls think if I should finish the Disney bracelet first or I should start collecting the travel theme charms now? TIA

Ps talking about my Disney theme  bracelet. What do you think about the pink pave clips that I got ?
Too small?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I bought this open bangle then returned it, now I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

So I think I'm going back to repurchase it. I just bought two dice charms and I need it!


----------



## Chobits1213

dinamit said:


> Has anyone got their eye on the new releases today? We've got some of the Autumn collection in stores today here in the UK. Not liking the charms but I am intrigued by the new silver mesh bracelet.


I bought two there great and charms look nice one it’s also a little flexiable so I like it more than my bangle.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Dearest girl said:


> This is for my early birthday gift. As you can see it is Disney princesses theme bracelet. Now I need some advice. I still have some Disney charms I do want to collect more. But at the same time I also want to start my travel theme bracelet. Do you girls think if I should finish the Disney bracelet first or I should start collecting the travel theme charms now? TIA
> 
> Ps talking about my Disney theme  bracelet. What do you think about the pink pave clips that I got ?
> Too small?


I am usually in a rush to finish my ideas but I hold back. I like it when bracelets have a bit more history instead of having most of the charms from one collection. But you should do the way you like it! The thin spacers are good, they will even the overall look and make bracelet smoother and not so chunky. Try also to put them between the dresses and the end charms. You might like the composition that way.


----------



## AngelaPandora

I am also working on my first "Disney" theme but being very conservative with my jewelerry I looked at the Disney charms and decided to use the theme from Beauty and the Beast but have the ordinary charms which will only represent the story. Having charms that look like an animal or cup or candle is funky enough for me 
I am searching for retired clock and candle charms to add to this bracelet




Also compleated my dominantely pink bracelets with only rounded charms


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Well I repurchased it, can't wait to receive my dice!!!


----------



## Mulberrygal

xoelle said:


> I ordered an extra pair of stoppers and the polka dotted CZ open end bangle caps without ever seeing them in person. I was rather quite disappointed when I finally got them. The polka dotted CZ end caps (calling Shimmering?) just didn’t “wow” me in real life. They almost looked like frail glittery soccer balls sitting on my wrist. Returning those for sure.
> 
> I’m using the stoppers I bought with the plain end caps after all, and lucerne clips as charms. I like this look much, much better.
> 
> 
> Front:
> View attachment 3851818
> 
> 
> Back:
> View attachment 3851819



Oh that new bracelet is so lovely ...........Lol I've been trying to keep off  here, as I get too many temptations. It's the first time I've looked for ages and that bracelet really makes my heart flutter. I need one  



cwool said:


> Someone else at work asked me the same thing. I don’t notice that I’m wearing it. I can sleep with all my jewelry on while I know others can’t...I guess that stuff doesn’t bother me.
> 
> View attachment 3838516
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji6]



Oh this looks gorgeous, love it. I rarely wear my necklace and usually without any charms...........I think I'll give it a try, looks like a good place to put some redundant charms rather than selling 

I wish I could sleep in jewellery, I can get away with one charmless bracelet but that's it.



rose10 said:


> View attachment 3846876
> 
> 
> Added more muranos to my two tone bracelet. I have realized that i like charms that look the same from all sides..so have decided ro sell my Carriage and Frog Prince Charm plus the safety chain-am i the only one who finds the safety chain uncomfortable, dont like how it spins and gets caught...
> 
> Hopefully, at the outlet near me i can pick up 2 older two tones and maybe a slim clip and then i will be done with this before i start looking at the Essence line!



It looks gorgeous, I really love those Muranos, it looks great with 3, maybe your remember I have the same. I also prefer to see charms spaced out a bit like this ..........having said that several of my bracelets are ram jammed full


----------



## darkangel07760

xoelle said:


> I ordered an extra pair of stoppers and the polka dotted CZ open end bangle caps without ever seeing them in person. I was rather quite disappointed when I finally got them. The polka dotted CZ end caps (calling Shimmering?) just didn’t “wow” me in real life. They almost looked like frail glittery soccer balls sitting on my wrist. Returning those for sure.
> 
> I’m using the stoppers I bought with the plain end caps after all, and lucerne clips as charms. I like this look much, much better.
> 
> 
> Front:
> View attachment 3851818
> 
> 
> Back:
> View attachment 3851819


I got to have that mesh bracelet, I love it!


----------



## finer_woman

Bring on winter [emoji300]️! (Not really, please stay away)

Double wrap leather with a couple of non-pandoras in the mix


----------



## finer_woman

Open bangle with non pandora beads. I think this is size 16


----------



## finer_woman

Rose gold on oxy


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I love my dice so much!!!


----------



## Spellman

Hey everyone, this is my first post here, I joined mainly for this thread. I bought my first Pandora this week to celebrate a new job. I love Disney so I got the Mickey Mouse charm. I also fell in love with the heart safety chain online so I was glad they had it in store. It's my birthday in December so I am hoping for Minnie from my BF and I plan to add a charm (or two) every month. [emoji4]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Spellman said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post here, I joined mainly for this thread. I bought my first Pandora this week to celebrate a new job. I love Disney so I got the Mickey Mouse charm. I also fell in love with the heart safety chain online so I was glad they had it in store. It's my birthday in December so I am hoping for Minnie from my BF and I plan to add a charm (or two) every month. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3869010
> View attachment 3869011


I'm a Disney fan too! I have Minnie, Mickey, and the Minnie and Mickey safety chain.


----------



## aimeng

Since I got the open bangle, I don’t wear the regular bracelet anymore, cause the open bangle is so practical!


----------



## lizmil

Are there any reliable ebay sellers tPFers recommend for Pandora?  I would imagine there are many fakes on eBay. Just starting a bracelet.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

aimeng said:


> Since I got the open bangle, I don’t wear the regular bracelet anymore, cause the open bangle is so practical!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3870784
> 
> View attachment 3870785
> View attachment 3870786


I love your money bag! I need one with my dice!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

lizmil said:


> Are there any reliable ebay sellers tPFers recommend for Pandora?  I would imagine there are many fakes on eBay. Just starting a bracelet.


Every charm I've bought off eBay has turned out to be fake. I bought one Mickey and Minnie safety chain that said "Fandola" on it instead of Pandora. I of course returned it and just bought it at Jareds, even though I paid full retail which was like $75+ tax I at least know it's real.


----------



## lizmil

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Every charm I've bought off eBay has turned out to be fake. I bought one Mickey and Minnie safety chain that said "Fandola" on it instead of Pandora. I of course returned it and just bought it at Jareds, even though I paid full retail which was like $75+ tax I at least know it's real.


Thanks I was hoping the answer would be different, but I'm not surprised.  I hope some one else has a recommendation, but I may stick to retail also.


----------



## BigPurseSue

lizmil said:


> Thanks I was hoping the answer would be different, but I'm not surprised.  I hope some one else has a recommendation, but I may stick to retail also.



Ruelala has retired Pandora charms on sale at least once a month. And they are an authorized dealer.

Perlen in Denmark is also a good source. https://www.perlenodense.com  They have free shipping and I find that international shipping is just as fast as U.S. shipping and I usually get charms within about a week. (Note: The U.S. prices that they list are 20 percent higher than what you'll end up actually paying for charms since the VAT tax will be deducted from the total upon checkout.)

I avoid ebay. Pandora doesn't allow authorized retailers to sell on ebay. Charms that are authentic Pandora will be used and will probably be dinged up.


----------



## BigPurseSue

lizmil said:


> Thanks I was hoping the answer would be different, but I'm not surprised.  I hope some one else has a recommendation, but I may stick to retail also.



By the way the Morapandora blog is a good place to watch for announcements of sales at Ruelala, Pandora, etc. http://www.morapandorablog.com/

Pandora has had some good U.S. sales in the past year of a sort that they haven't had in years past. Ruelala has also had some _really_ deep discount sales that Morapandora has had links to.


----------



## lizmil

BigPurseSue said:


> By the way the Morapandora blog is a good place to watch for announcements of sales at Ruelala, Pandora, etc. http://www.morapandorablog.com/
> 
> Pandora has had some good U.S. sales in the past year of a sort that they haven't had in years past. Ruelala has also had some _really_ deep discount sales that Morapandora has had links to.


Thank you, I have a lot to learn!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

lizmil said:


> Thanks I was hoping the answer would be different, but I'm not surprised.  I hope some one else has a recommendation, but I may stick to retail also.


Yes, I tried my luck on eBay but it seem the charms all are from overseas and they try hard to stamp them like Pandora but something is usually off.


----------



## Caz71




----------



## Bambieee

Spellman said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post here, I joined mainly for this thread. I bought my first Pandora this week to celebrate a new job. I love Disney so I got the Mickey Mouse charm. I also fell in love with the heart safety chain online so I was glad they had it in store. It's my birthday in December so I am hoping for Minnie from my BF and I plan to add a charm (or two) every month. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3869010
> View attachment 3869011


So cutteee omg!!! Can't wait to start a Disney theme bracelet as well.


----------



## finer_woman

Sale on ruelala with deep discounts ends in a few hours


----------



## AlyceG

Does anyone have an idea what the gift with purchase might be this year?


----------



## AngelaPandora

My new blue charm - midnight blue orbit for my "blue" bracelet and my first Pandora ring


----------



## Spellman

So today I was surprised with Minnie from my DBF as a gift! He was late home from work but that was because he'd popped into Pandora! [emoji4]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

AlyceG said:


> Does anyone have an idea what the gift with purchase might be this year?


The last time I went it was free earrings or a ring if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## dcooney4

I am going the my jewelry box trying to clear some things out since I have decided I want more Pandora stuff. I have the glass locket with three flowers in it. Yesterday I bought a rose gold snowflake to put in it. Would it look weird if I added a silver snowflake or should I stick to rose gold ?  I am a bit concerned the silver one might rub the rose gold off as they tumble around.


----------



## aerinha

Thanks to Disney making this year's food and wine charm part of a set I added an Epcot bracelet to my collection. So far it has the Epcot charm, 2017 food and wine dangle, non pandora Mayan pyramid for Mexico ride, undated first food and wine dangle, and the flower show charm


----------



## Bambieee

Hi ladies! I scored this pre-loved starter bracelet for $20 (woo! ...images attached are from the seller) and I'm so stoked! Can't wait for it to arrive and start adding charms but I have a dilemma lol. I want to do Disney theme based on Minnie but decided to do something different; Princess and the Frog. However since there are no charms based on that film in the Princess collection I have to improvise. How do I even begin? Do you sit down and plan yours out to make everything cohesive or do you just add along the way? There's so many charms and it's a bit overwhelming. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I bought this open bangle then returned it, now I can't stop thinking about it.
> View attachment 3859891
> View attachment 3859892
> View attachment 3859893



Why did you return it? I wanted to purchase it but I already have 7 Pandora bracelets that I never wear anymore but I really like this one.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Why did you return it? I wanted to purchase it but I already have 7 Pandora bracelets that I never wear anymore but I really like this one.


I rebought it, and returned it again. The first one was defective, the end balls kept popping off. The second one I put my dice on there and I thought it looked great but the shape and rigidness I found more uncomfortable than the standard full bracelets.


----------



## darkangel07760

I picked up a Pandora rose essence bracelet and 2 charms for it. I really love the pink hue, who else is a fan? Might buy some more with this black Friday sale!


----------



## dcooney4

darkangel07760 said:


> I picked up a Pandora rose essence bracelet and 2 charms for it. I really love the pink hue, who else is a fan? Might buy some more with this black Friday sale!


Would love to see a picture.


----------



## darkangel07760

dcooney4 said:


> Would love to see a picture.


I will try to post one!


----------



## darkangel07760

ok here it is. i apologize for the photo quality!


----------



## AngelaPandora

Dark angel - I like the rose gold, but do not have any Pandora rose gold charms yet. What charm is the brownish looking one? It looks nice with the RG.
Your ring is gorgeous !

I thought that I would newer buy a gold Pandora charm or bracelet but here it is my first pandora gold charm (bought at discount) together with several new updates to my bracelet including the lion and mice in the cup that I already shared and my first safety chain.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Bambieee said:


> Hi ladies! I scored this pre-loved starter bracelet for $20 (woo! ...images attached are from the seller) and I'm so stoked! Can't wait for it to arrive and start adding charms but I have a dilemma lol. I want to do Disney theme based on Minnie but decided to do something different; Princess and the Frog. However since there are no charms based on that film in the Princess collection I have to improvise. How do I even begin? Do you sit down and plan yours out to make everything cohesive or do you just add along the way? There's so many charms and it's a bit overwhelming. Thanks in advance.



I usually have a plan. When I find the charm that I like I aleays think about my others, where could it fit. If you already have a theme (princess and the frog) think of the colour - it would be good to look through charms with different colours in addition to your preference - for blue, pink, purple it is easy to find a various different charms, for other colours I would check if they have charms that I like. The shapes of the charms are wery different. Having small spacers between them make them less chunky, also putting raunded charms next to other shapes evens up the overall look of the bracelet. I would suggest to always try the charm on your bracelet to see how it goes with others. Do not be too eager with filling your bracelet up with cheaper charms that you do not love - the bracelets add up too quickly and you may end up with the charms that you will not need in the end.


----------



## dcooney4

darkangel07760 said:


> ok here it is. i apologize for the photo quality!


This is beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

AngelaPandora said:


> Dark angel - I like the rose gold, but do not have any Pandora rose gold charms yet. What charm is the brownish looking one? It looks nice with the RG.
> Your ring is gorgeous !
> 
> I thought that I would newer buy a gold Pandora charm or bracelet but here it is my first pandora gold charm (bought at discount) together with several new updates to my bracelet including the lion and mice in the cup that I already shared and my first safety chain.
> 
> View attachment 3889283


love it!


----------



## Shelbyrana

This thread has inspired me to wear my Pandora bracelet more. I have been neglecting it lately.
However, I wear one of my Pandora rings daily. I feel naked without it.






My other rings in my collection that I wear less often:


----------



## Bambieee

Bracelet arrived. Added the first charm I picked up over the summer in advance. ✨


----------



## Randora

This is my family themed bracelet , my fav !


----------



## aerinha

Wearing my dahlia ring today


----------



## dcooney4

aerinha said:


> Wearing my dahlia ring today
> 
> View attachment 3910590


. So pretty !


----------



## dcooney4

This is my first one .


----------



## dcooney4

This is my other one. I like them both ways full or nearly empty!


----------



## Spellman

Beautiful bracelets everyone!  and lovely rings, too!


----------



## BigPurseSue

aerinha said:


> Wearing my dahlia ring today
> 
> View attachment 3910590



I love your ring! I have the dahlia earrings. They've grown into one of my favorite pair of earrings. Very classy, but not too much size-wise.


----------



## BigPurseSue

dcooney4 said:


> This is my other one. I like them both ways full or nearly empty!



This is lovely! And so very appropriate! You must tell us if you are able to keep the bracelet with just one charm. For some reason whenever I get a Pandora bracelet I have this compulsion to fill it up.

I love your other bracelet too!


----------



## Beauty Marked

All silver with touches of gold from the mixed metal charms. Sorry not all charms are visible but I'm just in love with my bracelet. Newest charm is the vintage allure. An early Christmas gift from hubby.


----------



## finer_woman

BigPurseSue said:


> This is lovely! And so very appropriate! You must tell us if you are able to keep the bracelet with just one charm. For some reason whenever I get a Pandora bracelet I have this compulsion to fill it up.
> 
> I love your other bracelet too!



The first bracelet I bought was a size too small to fit charms so I wear it this way also with just a dangle because I CAN'T fill it up [emoji28]


----------



## dcooney4

BigPurseSue said:


> I love your ring! I have the dahlia earrings. They've grown into one of my favorite pair of earrings. Very classy, but not too much size-wise.


I have had it like this for a year. I have a new bracelet coming from dh that will probably get filled with a few more.


----------



## haruki2008

Holiday bracelet 2017. 
Christmas folklore, stars and flowers,
Bears and presents on a sleigh,
Crown jewels and the Eiffel tower. 
Tis' my favourite time of the year!


----------



## dcooney4

haruki2008 said:


> Holiday bracelet 2017.
> Christmas folklore, stars and flowers,
> Bears and presents on a sleigh,
> Crown jewels and the Eiffel tower.
> Tis' my favourite time of the year!
> View attachment 3913983


This is beautiful.


----------



## AngelaPandora




----------



## xmaac

My fave pandora bracelet, the Rose gold is everything


----------



## Molly0

Anyone have experience with Pandora Earrings? Particularly the “Rose” line?  I received some lovely ones for Christmas but after a few hours of wearing them, I got that unmistakeable “itchiness” in my ears. And yet I can wear silver with no problems. I understood that the pandora “rose” line was silver alloyed with copper. I thought it would be OK but I guess not.   So disappointed! Anyone have experience with the rose items?


----------



## BigPurseSue

Molly0 said:


> Anyone have experience with Pandora Earrings? Particularly the “Rose” line?  I received some lovely ones for Christmas but after a few hours of wearing them, I got that unmistakeable “itchiness” in my ears. And yet I can wear silver with no problems. I understood that the pandora “rose” line was silver alloyed with copper. I thought it would be OK but I guess not.   So disappointed! Anyone have experience with the rose items?



I don't have any experience with the rose earrings. But I do have quite a few pair of the other Pandora silver stud earrings and haven't experienced any itching or other problems wearing them. My ears do tend to be sensitive to metals including some silver earrings. Your reaction is probably due to the copper in the earrings, and who knows but there may be other metals mixed in there as well. Bummer.

Thank you for mentioning the problem. I will avoid the rose earrings.


----------



## guccilover21

Hi ladies, I’ve been waiting for you to share your Christmas pandora pressies! 

Hubby really did great this year. He got me the gold clasp bracelet, two love clips and another two tone clip for my other bracelet. Here is a picture of how I wore my newest bracelet and clips today with my Tiffany bracelet stack. I was after the gold clasp bracelet and love clips all year so glad to have them.


----------



## Beauty Marked

My first charms of 2018, and my first ever Murano charm. It looks dark in the picture but this is a deep purple color that's beautiful. The second charm I got today was the owl to represent a personal achievement in my career.


----------



## dcooney4

xmaac said:


> My fave pandora bracelet, the Rose gold is everything


This is stunning.


----------



## dcooney4

guccilover21 said:


> Hi ladies, I’ve been waiting for you to share your Christmas pandora pressies!
> 
> Hubby really did great this year. He got me the gold clasp bracelet, two love clips and another two tone clip for my other bracelet. Here is a picture of how I wore my newest bracelet and clips today with my Tiffany bracelet stack. I was after the gold clasp bracelet and love clips all year so glad to have them.
> View attachment 3920020


Very Pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Beauty Marked said:


> My first charms of 2018, and my first ever Murano charm. It looks dark in the picture but this is a deep purple color that's beautiful. The second charm I got today was the owl to represent a personal achievement in my career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921977


Beautiful!


----------



## Beauty Marked

Aww thank you! I don't know why I didn't get a Murano charm in the beginning. They add just a little something special I think to my bracelet.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Beauty Marked said:


> My first charms of 2018, and my first ever Murano charm. It looks dark in the picture but this is a deep purple color that's beautiful. The second charm I got today was the owl to represent a personal achievement in my career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921977



Gorgeous bracelet, I love the purple charms and your Owl looks lovely. I have the same Tiffany bracelet and had always planned to add a single handbag charm to it. lol it's still sitting in the drawer and you've reminded me I must get it done.......it's too expensive and pretty to not show off.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I've not posted on here for ages, still a big Pandora fan but haven't bought any new charms for quite some time. I'm really tempted by the signature safety chain, trying hard to resist. 

I forgot to add a picture of my Xmas bracelet which I've been wearing since the beginning of December..........time for it to go away until next year now. It's made a lovely change, I've a few more Xmas charms but no more room


----------



## Beauty Marked

Mulberrygal said:


> Gorgeous bracelet, I love the purple charms and your Owl looks lovely. I have the same Tiffany bracelet and had always planned to add a single handbag charm to it. lol it's still sitting in the drawer and you've reminded me I must get it done.......it's too expensive and pretty to not show off.



Thank you so much! I like keeping my bracelets plain in terms of color. I had all silver with bits of gold at one point then I added the 2 purple ish charms and now I'm digging how this looks too. 

And yes! Definitely take out your Tiffany! I wear both of mine together daily and love them!


----------



## Spellman

Gorgeous bracelets! Happy New Year to you all.  We are visiting Walt Disney World this year so I am hoping to add at least a Cinderella Castle charm to my bracelet!


----------



## canthelpit

I have re-arranged my previously very full pandora bracelet into 2 different bracelets. One is two-tone with some gold charms , the other one is strictly silver with some discontinued muranos, I got the first bracelet and few charms from my bf 2 two years ago, but I wasn’t obsessed until 2017, my collection of charms grew rapidly, but now I am quite happy with where I’m at with this combination, just worried that stacking two bracelets together would actually speed up damages to the charms as they are colliding with each other all the time....


----------



## dcooney4

Mulberrygal said:


> I've not posted on here for ages, still a big Pandora fan but haven't bought any new charms for quite some time. I'm really tempted by the signature safety chain, trying hard to resist.
> 
> I forgot to add a picture of my Xmas bracelet which I've been wearing since the beginning of December..........time for it to go away until next year now. It's made a lovely change, I've a few more Xmas charms but no more room


Gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

canthelpit said:


> I have re-arranged my previously very full pandora bracelet into 2 different bracelets. One is two-tone with some gold charms , the other one is strictly silver with some discontinued muranos, I got the first bracelet and few charms from my bf 2 two years ago, but I wasn’t obsessed until 2017, my collection of charms grew rapidly, but now I am quite happy with where I’m at with this combination, just worried that stacking two bracelets together would actually speed up damages to the charms as they are colliding with each other all the time....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924391
> 
> View attachment 3924399
> View attachment 3924401
> 
> View attachment 3924402


Very Pretty!


----------



## AngelaPandora

It is so good to see new pictures - keep posting 
canthelpit - you have some nice retired muranos there!

Resently I have been looking at rose essence charms, but I havent made up my mind completely, as I have read here that they tarnish and turn dark over the time I am afraid that I wont like them after that.

My new Christmas charms are teddy with red santa hat, Santas' house and a heart with red garnet birthday stone. I combined it with my older charms and tried to achieve vintage look.

My Essence cillection is also growing- new charms are compassion (smoky brown) and affection (silver) - the most beautiful Essence charm IMO.


----------



## Spellman

AngelaPandora said:


> It is so good to see new pictures - keep posting [emoji2]
> canthelpit - you have some nice retired muranos there!
> 
> Resently I have been looking at rose essence charms, but I havent made up my mind completely, as I have read here that they tarnish and turn dark over the time I am afraid that I wont like them after that.
> 
> My new Christmas charms are teddy with red santa hat, Santas' house and a heart with red garnet birthday stone. I combined it with my older charms and tried to achieve vintage look.
> 
> My Essence cillection is also growing- new charms are compassion (smoky brown) and affection (silver) - the most beautiful Essence charm IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3926151


Santa's house is so adorable! [emoji7]


----------



## canthelpit

AngelaPandora said:


> It is so good to see new pictures - keep posting
> canthelpit - you have some nice retired muranos there!
> 
> Resently I have been looking at rose essence charms, but I havent made up my mind completely, as I have read here that they tarnish and turn dark over the time I am afraid that I wont like them after that.
> 
> My new Christmas charms are teddy with red santa hat, Santas' house and a heart with red garnet birthday stone. I combined it with my older charms and tried to achieve vintage look.
> 
> My Essence cillection is also growing- new charms are compassion (smoky brown) and affection (silver) - the most beautiful Essence charm IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3926151



It’s so pretty ! I like how most of the charms are all sphered shaped ,looks really nice


----------



## LuxeDeb

I have a few Pandora bracelets myself (started because of the lovely travel charms). I need to post some pics of my bracelets.

Do you all think a Pandora charm bracelet is a good gift for my niece turning 13? I bought a bracelet and 3 charms for her birthday, but now I'm wondering if it's not trendy for her age. Things change so quickly at that age. I was trying to get her a nice piece of jewelry, but now I'm worried I got her something that has already phased thru with overly trendy teenagers. Sigh. Thoughts?


----------



## Beauty Marked

Aloha! Got a new charm. Seashell and starfish to remember all the happy moments we have had on our beach trips plus our current vacation right now.


----------



## darkangel07760

AngelaPandora said:


> Dark angel - I like the rose gold, but do not have any Pandora rose gold charms yet. What charm is the brownish looking one? It looks nice with the RG.
> Your ring is gorgeous !
> 
> I thought that I would newer buy a gold Pandora charm or bracelet but here it is my first pandora gold charm (bought at discount) together with several new updates to my bracelet including the lion and mice in the cup that I already shared and my first safety chain.
> 
> View attachment 3889283


----------



## darkangel07760

AngelaPandora said:


> Dark angel - I like the rose gold, but do not have any Pandora rose gold charms yet. What charm is the brownish looking one? It looks nice with the RG.
> Your ring is gorgeous !
> 
> I thought that I would newer buy a gold Pandora charm or bracelet but here it is my first pandora gold charm (bought at discount) together with several new updates to my bracelet including the lion and mice in the cup that I already shared and my first safety chain.
> 
> View attachment 3889283


The brownish looking one is a topaz gem from the essence collection, not sure if they still have it but I love it


----------



## darkangel07760

Beauty Marked said:


> View attachment 3910962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All silver with touches of gold from the mixed metal charms. Sorry not all charms are visible but I'm just in love with my bracelet. Newest charm is the vintage allure. An early Christmas gift from hubby.


Love that rabbit head charm


----------



## dcooney4

LuxeDeb said:


> I have a few Pandora bracelets myself (started because of the lovely travel charms). I need to post some pics of my bracelets.
> 
> Do you all think a Pandora charm bracelet is a good gift for my niece turning 13? I bought a bracelet and 3 charms for her birthday, but now I'm wondering if it's not trendy for her age. Things change so quickly at that age. I was trying to get her a nice piece of jewelry, but now I'm worried I got her something that has already phased thru with overly trendy teenagers. Sigh. Thoughts?


I think she will like it. A lot of teenagers were looking at them while I was in the store the other day.


----------



## Bambieee

A lot of girls in my area wear them as well as adults. Typically I see ages 16 and above in them though. Probably bc they are able to keep up with the whole buying charms all the time. Not so sure about 13 yr olds but it's worth a try. 



LuxeDeb said:


> I have a few Pandora bracelets myself (started because of the lovely travel charms). I need to post some pics of my bracelets.
> 
> Do you all think a Pandora charm bracelet is a good gift for my niece turning 13? I bought a bracelet and 3 charms for her birthday, but now I'm wondering if it's not trendy for her age. Things change so quickly at that age. I was trying to get her a nice piece of jewelry, but now I'm worried I got her something that has already phased thru with overly trendy teenagers. Sigh. Thoughts?


----------



## Caz71

The new stuff.  Heart locks etc look for young teens so 13yo will be ok

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blyen

Beautiful bracelets everyone! My dear husband got me my very first pandora bracelet for Christmas this year! I'm already addicted lol
Just started my collection, and I'm hoping to add something soon!


----------



## AngelaPandora

So disappointed with new collection. There is nothing for me there 

And now I can join those, who have been talking about liking older Pandora charms rather the new ones.


----------



## dcooney4

AngelaPandora said:


> So disappointed with new collection. There is nothing for me there
> 
> And now I can join those, who have been talking about liking older Pandora charms rather the new ones.


I have been loving their rings lately!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Can someone advise me on how to measure a Pandora bracelet and which size is the heart one shown?

I've not bought one for age as and can't remember if I a man a 18 or 19cms...........Lol I've measured them so many times in the past as sold a few but must be loosing brain cells as I just can't remember!


----------



## guccilover21

Hi guys, does anyone know how much the full gold bracelets are at Bicester village? I really really want one but can’t stomach 1k!


----------



## Mulberrygal

guccilover21 said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know how much the full gold bracelets are at Bicester village? I really really want one but can’t stomach 1k!



Do you know they have them in stock? They don't very often get the gold charms or bracelets.
Give them a ring and they will give you a price. I've got them to hold items for me before but not sure how many days they'll keep the.

They had them at Gatwick airport when I went through at the end of January. I got mine there a couple of years ago but they don't get them often either, it's very hit and miss. I was lucky they had one in stock at the North Terminal in my size and they transferred it to the South and had it waiting for me............brilliant service from the personal shopper


----------



## Maxt

@Mulberrygal those are 19cm bracelets.
The heart one is 19cm.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Maxt said:


> @Mulberrygal those are 19cm bracelets.
> The heart one is 19cm.



Thank you so much for your help


----------



## guccilover21

Mulberrygal said:


> Do you know they have them in stock? They don't very often get the gold charms or bracelets.
> Give them a ring and they will give you a price. I've got them to hold items for me before but not sure how many days they'll keep the.
> 
> They had them at Gatwick airport when I went through at the end of January. I got mine there a couple of years ago but they don't get them often either, it's very hit and miss. I was lucky they had one in stock at the North Terminal in my size and they transferred it to the South and had it waiting for me............brilliant service from the personal shopper



Oh I didn’t know that. Every time I’ve been to Bicester they always had loads of gold in their displays. I’ve always been too scared to ask but I really want one now! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mulberrygal

guccilover21 said:


> Oh I didn’t know that. Every time I’ve been to Bicester they always had loads of gold in their displays. I’ve always been too scared to ask but I really want one now! Thanks for your help.



Whenever I've been they quite often have pictures of the gold on posters and some displayed but don't actually have them  I asked about several on a poster and they didn't have any  it's definitely best to give them a ring and they'll give you the price. I managed to get a gold safety chain from them and it was about a 40% discount on current price.......having said that for some reason the gold safety chain's price went up and down online like a yoyo!

The gold charms quite often go into the sale too............I wouldn't pay full price for one, they are way over the top.


----------



## haruki2008

Valentine's bracelet of the day.


----------



## Mulberrygal

My Bracelet for Valentine's Day


----------



## LizO...

Mulberrygal said:


> My Bracelet for Valentine's Day


WowIt's beautiful☺


----------



## Molly0

Mulberrygal said:


> My Bracelet for Valentine's Day


Perfectly perfect for Valentines!


----------



## Mulberrygal

LizO... said:


> WowIt's beautiful☺





Molly0 said:


> Perfectly perfect for Valentines!



Thank you, I don't vary my bracelets enough so it was a great opportunaity to wear something different. I still prefer to stack them and feel a full bracelet doesn't look right on me stacked with anothe two finner ones.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

I live in California and my local Pandora has gold bangles. Yes it is a bit to spend, but it is a nice gold bracelet. I purchased mine during a promotion that if you spend a certain amount you receive a free bracelet or bracelets! I took home two silver bangles and one of them was the silver bracelet with the 14 ct gold clasp. It's nice because you can wear it with charms and just as a nice bracelet with no charms. Best of luck[emoji254]


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Update on my Pandora bracelet. Just add an open bangle to my collection [emoji56][emoji1317]. My husband got this for me as a Xmas present.


----------



## finer_woman

The new shine collection looks interesting. I wish they wouldn't splash CZs all over everything 

http://m.pandora.net/en-us/collections/pandora-shine-sneak-peek


----------



## guccilover21

I love the new shine collection. I can finally get a gold(ish) bracelet for a reasonable price! Do you guys think the gold plating will come off?


----------



## Caz71

guccilover21 said:


> I love the new shine collection. I can finally get a gold(ish) bracelet for a reasonable price! Do you guys think the gold plating will come off?


Had a look today. Im interested.


----------



## guccilover21

Caz71 said:


> Had a look today. Im interested.



Me too. I’m going to look in person on the weekend. I don’t have any gold plated jewellery though so not sure how long lasting it is.


----------



## Caz71

Shine looks nicer irl


----------



## guccilover21

Hmm, I’ve just been to see shine in person and I’m not too sure about it. Seems a little bit too blingy. The colour of the gold was kind of on the orange side. I wasn’t obsessed with it. I saw the solid gold one next to them and it just looked classier. Some of the charms were cute though. Maybe I felt it was too much because they had all the shine items stacked together and it looked kind of cheap. I passed on it. Saves me some money I guess .


----------



## Bambieee

guccilover21 said:


> Hmm, I’ve just been to see shine in person and I’m not too sure about it. Seems a little bit too blingy. The colour of the gold was kind of on the orange side. I wasn’t obsessed with it. I saw the solid gold one next to them and it just looked classier. Some of the charms were cute though. Maybe I felt it was too much because they had all the shine items stacked together and it looked kind of cheap. I passed on it. Saves me some money I guess .


Did you happen to see the bumble bee charm?


----------



## guccilover21

Bambieee said:


> Did you happen to see the bumble bee charm?



Yes that was one of my favourites. It is lovely!


----------



## Bambieee

guccilover21 said:


> Yes that was one of my favourites. It is lovely!


Great. It looks so pretty online gonna check it out in person.


----------



## Beauty Marked

Picked up a charm from the new shine collection. It's the locket type round one. Says "You Are My Sunshine" inside. Sorry for the lighting where you can't see it in all its golden glory that clearly.

It's definitely a very bright yellow color. I've always wanted one gold charm on my bracelet so this does it for me.


----------



## cazzabob

Hi everyone, I am new to this thread but absolutely love Pandora. Just a few questions, do you all wear your pandora bracelets everyday or keep for special occasions? I tend to wear mine for special occasions but see that seems such a waste! I am nervous about wearing it everyday as I worry it may catch on something and come off or I may bang it on the desk at work when i am typing  do you wear your bracelet on your left or right wrist? I am right handed but tend to wear it on my right wrist. Your bracelets all look beautiful.


----------



## guccilover21

cazzabob said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this thread but absolutely love Pandora. Just a few questions, do you all wear your pandora bracelets everyday or keep for special occasions? I tend to wear mine for special occasions but see that seems such a waste! I am nervous about wearing it everyday as I worry it may catch on something and come off or I may bang it on the desk at work when i am typing  do you wear your bracelet on your left or right wrist? I am right handed but tend to wear it on my right wrist. Your bracelets all look beautiful.



I really want to wear mine everyday but I always worry about the bracelets because they are so expensive when you think about the total value. I really don’t want to loose it or Damage it but on other days I think oh well it’s just an item and should be used. I have worn it to work before and it wasn’t too annoying when typing. It makes a lovely noise too but I’m not sure how others felt about the noise haha.


----------



## lowkeyd

I just got my first Pandora bracelet and absolutely love it!


----------



## Bambieee

cazzabob said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this thread but absolutely love Pandora. Just a few questions, do you all wear your pandora bracelets everyday or keep for special occasions? I tend to wear mine for special occasions but see that seems such a waste! I am nervous about wearing it everyday as I worry it may catch on something and come off or I may bang it on the desk at work when i am typing  do you wear your bracelet on your left or right wrist? I am right handed but tend to wear it on my right wrist. Your bracelets all look beautiful.


Every day! I even shower in it. But I'll probably have to stop doing that once I get charms with the paint on them (ugh forgot the technical term for a second ‍♀️).


----------



## guccilover21

Bambieee said:


> Every day! I even shower in it. But I'll probably have to stop doing that once I get charms with the paint on them (ugh forgot the technical term for a second ‍♀️).



Do you find you get any damage to your charms after time? I would love to just leave the bracelet on All the time!


----------



## Bambieee

guccilover21 said:


> Do you find you get any damage to your charms after time? I would love to just leave the bracelet on All the time!


Not that I know of *knock on wood* I think it helps bc from my experience when I take silver jewelry off it starts to get rusty real quick so giving it a bath everyday keeps it shiny and clean. I've had it for a few months now though so not sure what would happen over long term.


----------



## finer_woman

guccilover21 said:


> Do you find you get any damage to your charms after time? I would love to just leave the bracelet on All the time!


I leave mine on for weeks at a time with no issues.  The only thing I have concern about are the oxy bracelet and necklace since apparently those tend to fade after some time


----------



## aerinha

I said I wasn’t going to but I caved to the sale and ordered six charms and the wildflower bracelet. My first two murano charms are included


----------



## guccilover21

Hi guys just to update about the gold bracelet if anyone is interested and living in the UK. Apparently it is exactly the same price in Bicester as the shops! They said the reason is that it is the same as what is being sold in pandora right now. I mean that makes no sense as they had the two tone clasp for £100 less at the same time as it was being sold in shops. I don’t think it’s meant to be for me


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

cazzabob said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this thread but absolutely love Pandora. Just a few questions, do you all wear your pandora bracelets everyday or keep for special occasions? I tend to wear mine for special occasions but see that seems such a waste! I am nervous about wearing it everyday as I worry it may catch on something and come off or I may bang it on the desk at work when i am typing  do you wear your bracelet on your left or right wrist? I am right handed but tend to wear it on my right wrist. Your bracelets all look beautiful.



I wear mine almost everyday. I also clean my bracelet once a month myself.[emoji4]


----------



## TIFFINEE

HI Everyone,
I am new to Pandora and would like to buy some new charms. Is there an EBay seller that you all trust? Where besides the Pand


----------



## AlbertsLove

Anyone ever lose a bracelet? I lost mind. Looked everywhere. I’m so heartbroken. My hubby offered to get me a new one but I couldn’t. The one I had meant so much and I can’t imagine not having it. I want those charms back and I can’t buy the same ones because I have hoped of finding it.


----------



## guccilover21

AlbertsLove said:


> Anyone ever lose a bracelet? I lost mind. Looked everywhere. I’m so heartbroken. My hubby offered to get me a new one but I couldn’t. The one I had meant so much and I can’t imagine not having it. I want those charms back and I can’t buy the same ones because I have hoped of finding it.



I’m so sorry! Did yours have a safety chain on it? My friend lost hers and was devastated. She only wore it on special occasions and was so careful with it. Perhaps you can get a different bracelet and make some new sentimental memories with that one? I have had to do that before but not with pandora.


----------



## finer_woman

TIFFINEE said:


> HI Everyone,
> I am new to Pandora and would like to buy some new charms. Is there an EBay seller that you all trust? Where besides the Pand


I buy a lot from RueLaLa


----------



## AlbertsLove

guccilover21 said:


> I’m so sorry! Did yours have a safety chain on it? My friend lost hers and was devastated. She only wore it on special occasions and was so careful with it. Perhaps you can get a different bracelet and make some new sentimental memories with that one? I have had to do that before but not with pandora.


I did. That’s why I believe it’s at home. I pretty sure I would notice dropping it since i had the safety chain. Only wore it once in a while. Sigh.


----------



## aerinha

AlbertsLove said:


> I did. That’s why I believe it’s at home. I pretty sure I would notice dropping it since i had the safety chain. Only wore it once in a while. Sigh.



One of mine had the bracelet part completely slip out of the end cap, making my safety chain useless because it slid right out of the chain when it fell off my wrist.  I had no idea it came off because, luckily, it draped over the arm of my desk chair at work and was sitting there waiting for me when I came back from making copies.  Boy was I surprised to see it there!  It only had three charms and the chain so I didn’t notice it came off.  So I can understand how you didn’t notice yours fell off at first either.  I hope it turns up.


----------



## LuxeDeb

TIFFINEE said:


> HI Everyone,
> I am new to Pandora and would like to buy some new charms. Is there an EBay seller that you all trust? Where besides the Pand



Rue la la. I think they're the only authorized discounter. I don't trust eBay. Too many fakes. They show up on Rue la la every month or two and they're 40% off, sometimes they run them 60% off.


----------



## Caz71

My simple stack


----------



## aerinha

My sales buys arrived. Three are old charms I moved over to the new bracelet and the free range rainbow murano is for a bracelet yet to be made. 

The teapot is bigger than expected and it’s bird detail is almost too small to recognize as a bird.  the snail is really cute. 




I hate the wildflower bracelet. It is next to impossible to hook on my own. It doesn’t open wide enough to get the end in without force. Off my wrist, using both hands, it was hard. One handed trying to clasp it around my wrist took ten minutes. Is anyone else had it, please let me know if it is this hard for you or if mine is defective. TIA.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got 2 new charms and a bracelet from the sale. The heart bracelet was to replace a 3 year old one that broke. The charms are of the statue of liberty and the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I just bought the cz heart clasp and find it impossible to close on my own. Any tips?


----------



## Bambieee

After searching forever I found the sparkling Minnie portrait. I also added some stoppers that I found through a Pandora collector on Instagram. The stoppers were a b***h to put on though sheesh! Nonetheless can't wait to fill this bracelet up with more charms. Pictures don't do it justice...so sparkly!!!!


----------



## AngelaPandora

I was wondering if any of you own a gold angel charm? How do you combine it with other charms? There are too few pictures that I have found on internet and I am starting to regret purchasing it as it seems that it does not go with my other charms (it seems too delicate). If you have some pictures to share, I would appreciate.


----------



## LizO...

AngelaPandora said:


> View attachment 4019692
> 
> I was wondering if any of you own a gold angel charm? How do you combine it with other charms? There are too few pictures that I have found on internet and I am starting to regret purchasing it as it seems that it does not go with my other charms (it seems too delicate). If you have some pictures to share, I would appreciate.


I agree.
It is difficult. I just have the silver angel. 
Most of the time it is sitting in the box. 
Think about selling it.
But I've found a picture how I wore it once.


----------



## AngelaPandora

LizO... said:


> I agree.
> It is difficult. I just have the silver angel.
> Most of the time it is sitting in the box.
> Think about selling it.
> But I've found a picture how I wore it once.



It is lovely! I am thinking that I should have selected two-tone angel instead of gold. Although if you say that it is still hard to combine it with other charms, perhaps I should really exchange it for something completely different... but I am out of ideas, what should it be.


----------



## LizO...

AngelaPandora said:


> It is lovely! I am thinking that I should have selected two-tone angel instead of gold. Although if you say that it is still hard to combine it with other charms, perhaps I should really exchange it for something completely different... but I am out of ideas, what should it be.


Christmas theme  is the only idea I have.


----------



## rose10

An update on this new design...So, My Two Tone bracelet i unwittingly left in the hands of a 2 year old-family friends daughter,as i went to the kitchen to make tea for the company, when i came back my bracelet was in two pieces with charms all over the sofa. 

Took it in to Pandora to see if they could repair it, they could not and i was not too happy over what happened but blamed myself, since i left it in the hands of a 2 year old...lesson learned! 

My hubby, was able to change the clasp from my bangle to the two tone clasp from the bracelet, i know this voids any warranty with Pandora but instead of my two tone bracelet, i ATLEAST have my two tone bangle! 

Just wanted to share the new look with everyone...


----------



## guccilover21

rose10 said:


> View attachment 4021531
> 
> 
> An update on this new design...So, My Two Tone bracelet i unwittingly left in the hands of a 2 year old-family friends daughter,as i went to the kitchen to make tea for the company, when i came back my bracelet was in two pieces with charms all over the sofa.
> 
> Took it in to Pandora to see if they could repair it, they could not and i was not too happy over what happened but blamed myself, since i left it in the hands of a 2 year old...lesson learned!
> 
> My hubby, was able to change the clasp from my bangle to the two tone clasp from the bracelet, i know this voids any warranty with Pandora but instead of my two tone bracelet, i ATLEAST have my two tone bangle!
> 
> Just wanted to share the new look with everyone...


 Your bangle looks gorgeous! So many charms on there that I want.


----------



## rose10

guccilover21 said:


> Your bangle looks gorgeous! So many charms on there that I want.


Thank you, was bummed when my bracelet broke, but this is a fix atleast.. am on the hunt for 2-3 older two tone charms and i think this would be finished. Glad i got the biggest size in the bangle, all the charms fit! Which ones are on ur wishlist?


----------



## TraGiv

rose10 said:


> View attachment 4021531
> 
> 
> An update on this new design...So, My Two Tone bracelet i unwittingly left in the hands of a 2 year old-family friends daughter,as i went to the kitchen to make tea for the company, when i came back my bracelet was in two pieces with charms all over the sofa.
> 
> Took it in to Pandora to see if they could repair it, they could not and i was not too happy over what happened but blamed myself, since i left it in the hands of a 2 year old...lesson learned!
> 
> My hubby, was able to change the clasp from my bangle to the two tone clasp from the bracelet, i know this voids any warranty with Pandora but instead of my two tone bracelet, i ATLEAST have my two tone bangle!
> 
> Just wanted to share the new look with everyone...



Wow we have some of the same charms. I almost bought the mother of pearl charm with the gold heart to add color to my two tone bracelet. Looking at your beautiful bracelet now I wish I had bought it. Here’s mine:


----------



## lvchanellvr

Here are my two-tone charms with the gold clasp silver bracelet.


----------



## Caz71

Bee!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Can anyone help me out. 
Bought my mom a bracelet. She showers and  sleeps with it. She says silver should be worn in order to avoid going black? 

2. Anyone have a pandora jewelry box? Where do you get them. Can’t see them on the website. 

3. Anyone know if they have ever had a autism charm?


----------



## Mulberrygal

I've not been on here for awhile and great to see so many stunning bracelets. It strange how you can see a charm that is redundant in your own collection that looks stunning on someone else's bracelet 

Lovely pictures........keep them coming


----------



## Mulberrygal

AlbertsLove said:


> Can anyone help me out.
> Bought my mom a bracelet. She showers and  sleeps with it. She says silver should be worn in order to avoid going black?
> 
> 2. Anyone have a pandora jewelry box? Where do you get them. Can’t see them on the website.
> 
> 3. Anyone know if they have ever had a autism charm?



I definitely wouldn't wear a Pandora bracelet with charms in the shower   Pandora don't recommend it as chemicals from shampoo/chlorine can affect the colour and stones may come lose. I had a plain silver Tiffany bracelet that I wore all the time for many years and it was fine so perhaps if the bracelet is worn without charms it may be okay?

I don't know about bigger Pandora boxes but you can get freebie travel jewellery boxes on offer several times a year. They are very handy if you do travel, have several compartments and zip up securely.

I keep my collection in Stackers layers in a drawer. They are ideal as you can buy specific pieces to accommodate your collection, mix and match and add further trays later. It means I can also put all my jewellery in one place and it's easily accessible 

I've attached pics of Stackers and also the freebies from Pandora which you can usually pick up on EBay after the promotions


----------



## Roseguard

Their new “Chandelier Droplets Necklace.”


----------



## lvchanellvr

My predominantly gold charms with gold clasp silver bracelet. Ladies, I am thinking of switching out the glass muranos, what do you suggest?


----------



## guccilover21

lvchanellvr said:


> My predominantly gold charms with gold clasp silver bracelet. Ladies, I am thinking of switching out the glass muranos, what do you suggest?
> 
> View attachment 4027648



Gorgeous! I’m not a fan of muranos and would probably add some two tone instead.


----------



## lvchanellvr

guccilover21 said:


> Gorgeous! I’m not a fan of muranos and would probably add some two tone instead.


Thanks, Pandora has been moving away from the two-tone charms which I loved. If a two-tone dangly charm is made that I like, I will definitely replace my muranos.


----------



## BSmith99

AlbertsLove said:


> Can anyone help me out.
> Bought my mom a bracelet. She showers and  sleeps with it. She says silver should be worn in order to avoid going black?
> 
> 2. Anyone have a pandora jewelry box? Where do you get them. Can’t see them on the website.
> 
> 3. Anyone know if they have ever had a autism charm?


Didn't know about the pandora jewelry box but the Glenor Co Classic jewerly box would be just as great.  I've seen reviews of it on www.keepjewelsafe.com.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

I went to clean my earrings about an hour ago, and I dropped one of the stud into the sink, attempting to pick it up and I dropped the earring as well! So one side is totally gone!  To cheer me up at least there is still some charms around


----------



## LuxeDeb

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I went to clean my earrings about an hour ago, and I dropped one of the stud into the sink, attempting to pick it up and I dropped the earring as well! So one side is totally gone!  To cheer me up at least there is still some charms around



You can unscrew the s pipe below the sink!! Unless you ran a lot of water afterwards it will still be there. It catches things where the pipe dips down. Make sure you put a bowl underneath before you unscrew the pipe, because some water will come out. I have dropped jewelry in the sink before!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

LuxeDeb said:


> You can unscrew the s pipe below the sink!! Unless you ran a lot of water afterwards it will still be there. It catches things where the pipe dips down. Make sure you put a bowl underneath before you unscrew the pipe, because some water will come out. I have dropped jewelry in the sink before!


You are right!!! I did it! I managed to retrieved the earring but just lost the stud..but I’m stil counting my blessing! Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Mulberrygal

lvchanellvr said:


> My predominantly gold charms with gold clasp silver bracelet. Ladies, I am thinking of switching out the glass muranos, what do you suggest?
> 
> View attachment 4027648





guccilover21 said:


> Gorgeous! I’m not a fan of muranos and would probably add some two tone instead.




Really gorgeous,

I love Muranos  I think they break it up beautifully, add colour and variety of shape. I'd leave it just as it is.........but of course we are all different and that's the beauty of Pandora. I really don't lke the look of my bracelets unless they have Muranos just feel they need it  I have the daisy field ones, white with a touch of yellow on my two tone mix and gold bracelet...............and plain white like yours on one I have with gold charms.
I've got the same gold clips as you and I think they are absolute stunners, the prettiest of all the gold clips  for me the two-tone have a dissapointing amount of gold which you can barely see. I've done the same as you, adding a few gold charms which has brought out the gold more in the other charms..........you're bracelet looks delightful.


----------



## Mulberrygal

guccilover21 said:


> Gorgeous! I’m not a fan of muranos and would probably add some two tone instead.





Mulberrygal said:


> Really gorgeous,
> 
> I love Muranos   I think they break it up beautifully, add colour and variety of shape. I'd leave it just as it is.........but of course we are all different and that's the beauty of Pandora.  I really don't lke the look of my bracelets unless they have Muranos just feel they need it  I have the daisy field ones, white with a touch of yellow on my two tone mix and gold bracelet...............and plain white like yours on one I have with gold charms.
> I've got the same gold clips as you and I think they are absolute stunners, the prettiest of all the gold clips  for me the two-tone have a dissapointing amount of gold which you can barely see. I've done the same as you,  adding a few gold charms which has brought out the gold more in the other charms..........you're bracelet looks delightful.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Mulberrygal said:


> Really gorgeous,
> 
> I love Muranos  I think they break it up beautifully, add colour and variety of shape. I'd leave it just as it is.........but of course we are all different and that's the beauty of Pandora. I really don't lke the look of my bracelets unless they have Muranos just feel they need it  I have the daisy field ones, white with a touch of yellow on my two tone mix and gold bracelet...............and plain white like yours on one I have with gold charms.
> I've got the same gold clips as you and I think they are absolute stunners, the prettiest of all the gold clips  for me the two-tone have a dissapointing amount of gold which you can barely see. I've done the same as you, adding a few gold charms which has brought out the gold more in the other charms..........you're bracelet looks delightful.


Thank you! Yes, I love the golden flower clips with that intricate detail and texture. Pandora changed direction in the last few years and it has made it challenging to complete my bracelet so I opted for more gold charms. Even now, they are offering less of them and adding a lot of cz which I am not a fan of (no offense to anyone here that likes them). Do you have any pics of your completed bracelets? Would love to see them!


----------



## vixnkitten

Hi ladies,
I’m new in this thread.  I have admired Pandora for a long time but had never purchased.  On my most recent trip to Disneyland I bought the Jasmine (last one in store) and Rapunzel (one of 4 left) Murano beads because I heard they are being discontinued.  The Tinkerbell one is also discontinued.  Anyone know where I might be able to find this one?  They only sell at the parks and I looked at the stores that carry Pandora and none have it.  Is there another thread dedicated to Disney Pandora?

Also.....any suggestions about whether to get a solid bangle or chain? I love the Beauty and the Beast bangle but am open to suggestions.  Are the spacers and locking beads necessary as well? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Friisfriisfriis

Normal I dont like Gold, I am a silver Girl, but I LOVE the Shine bee collection I have used a silver chain.


----------



## Mcandy

Friisfriisfriis said:


> Normal I dont like Gold, I am a silver Girl, but I LOVE the Shine bee collection I have used a silver chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043891



I love that pendant! it is so pretty!


----------



## katie's mum

Took advantage of the free bangle offer and got the new brilliant bow and medium floating locket


----------



## cazzabob

What size safety chain do you have on your Pandora bracelets? My bracelet is 18 cm and today I bought a safety chain, the lady in the store recommended a 5cm safety chain, but I am not sure if this is a little bit too long. I don't want it to catch on anything and break.


----------



## enelya

cazzabob said:


> What size safety chain do you have on your Pandora bracelets? My bracelet is 18 cm and today I bought a safety chain, the lady in the store recommended a 5cm safety chain, but I am not sure if this is a little bit too long. I don't want it to catch on anything and break.



My country only has size 5cm, so all my safety chains are that size. And I never had a problem, I have bracelets size 18 and 17cm.


----------



## prttygurl

AlbertsLove said:


> Can anyone help me out.
> Bought my mom a bracelet. She showers and  sleeps with it. She says silver should be worn in order to avoid going black?
> 
> 2. Anyone have a pandora jewelry box? Where do you get them. Can’t see them on the website.
> 
> 3. Anyone know if they have ever had a autism charm?



They currently have a promo in the US where you get a free jewelry case if you spend $125.


----------



## LizO...

It is a bit quiet here,
thought it is time to share my current bracelets.
It took a while,but finally I ended up mixing gold and Pandora shine.
And I want to say "Thank You" to all for these beautiful pictures.
I am ill at the moment and / but I  really enjoy Pandora.
Playing around legt me forget and relax


----------



## BigPurseSue

LizO... said:


> It is a bit quiet here,
> thought it is time to share my current bracelets.
> It took a while,but finally I ended up mixing gold and Pandora shine.
> And I want to say "Thank You" to all for these beautiful pictures.
> I am ill at the moment and / but I  really enjoy Pandora.
> Playing around legt me forget and relax



I am so very sorry to hear that you're ill LizO! Please do your best to get well, stay strong, and remember that we're all rooting for you to soon get back on your feet!   

Your bracelets are lovely! Thank you so much for sharing them with us.  I especially like the bracelet with the blue-sky murano, the pink roses and the smiling sunshine charm. For some reason I think the fish should be added. I do like the fish.

The gold bracelet is utterly elegant.

Thank you for the pictures! Be good and please, please get well!


----------



## LizO...

BigPurseSue said:


> I am so very sorry to hear that you're ill LizO! Please do your best to get well, stay strong, and remember that we're all rooting for you to soon get back on your feet!
> 
> Your bracelets are lovely! Thank you so much for sharing them with us.  I especially like the bracelet with the blue-sky murano, the pink roses and the smiling sunshine charm. For some reason I think the fish should be added. I do like the fish.
> 
> The gold bracelet is utterly elegant.
> 
> Thank you for the pictures! Be good and please, please get well!



I am very close to tears at the moment.Thank you for your lovely comment
And for making me cry
I thought about putting the Fish to the colorful bracelet too.
It is my good mood bracelet and the Fish is so cute.


----------



## LizO...

I had to change directly,could not wait 
Thank you for the suggestion,
I like the Fish better on the new bracelet.


----------



## Mulberrygal

lvchanellvr said:


> Thank you! Yes, I love the golden flower clips with that intricate detail and texture. Pandora changed direction in the last few years and it has made it challenging to complete my bracelet so I opted for more gold charms. Even now, they are offering less of them and adding a lot of cz which I am not a fan of (no offense to anyone here that likes them). Do you have any pics of your completed bracelets? Would love to see them!


I'm away on holiday at the moment and have brought these with me............my favourites of all time are the gold Essence Bangle and the two-tone signature clasp with gold charms & white Muranos. I wear them most of the time with my Cartier narrow love cuff. I do love a bit of cz and like a mixture but find I'm mostly wearing the gold combos now.

Have you finished your bracelet now?


----------



## Mulberrygal

LizO... said:


> It is a bit quiet here,
> thought it is time to share my current bracelets.
> It took a while,but finally I ended up mixing gold and Pandora shine.
> And I want to say "Thank You" to all for these beautiful pictures.
> I am ill at the moment and / but I  really enjoy Pandora.
> Playing around legt me forget and relax



They are gorgeous, hope you are well again soon, stay positive and enjoy your beautiful 
Pandora collection........yes it's definitely quiet on here, maybe Pandora has had it's day?


----------



## LizO...

Mulberrygal said:


> They are gorgeous, hope you are well again soon, stay positive and enjoy your beautiful
> Pandora collection........yes it's definitely quiet on here, maybe Pandora has had it's day?



Thank you so much


----------



## LizO...

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm away on holiday at the moment and have brought these with me............my favourites of all time are the gold Essence Bangle and the two-tone signature clasp with gold charms & white Muranos. I wear them most of the time with my Cartier narrow love cuff. I do love a bit of cz and like a mixture but find I'm mostly wearing the gold combos now.
> 
> Have you finished your bracelet now?





I really like the Look with just one charm on the Pandora Essence.
The bangle is stunning.I regret not buying it when I had the chance.
Now it is discontinued.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm away on holiday at the moment and have brought these with me............my favourites of all time are the gold Essence Bangle and the two-tone signature clasp with gold charms & white Muranos. I wear them most of the time with my Cartier narrow love cuff. I do love a bit of cz and like a mixture but find I'm mostly wearing the gold combos now.
> 
> Have you finished your bracelet now?


Thank you for the wonderful pics! I am still looking for other gold charms but is challenging when they keep on discontinuing the ones I like!


----------



## LizO...

Mulberrygal said:


> They are gorgeous, hope you are well again soon, stay positive and enjoy your beautiful
> Pandora collection........yes it's definitely quiet on here, maybe Pandora has had it's day?





Mulberrygal said:


> I'm away on holiday at the moment and have brought these with me............my favourites of all time are the gold Essence Bangle and the two-tone signature clasp with gold charms & white Muranos. I wear them most of the time with my Cartier narrow love cuff. I do love a bit of cz and like a mixture but find I'm mostly wearing the gold combos now.
> 
> Have you finished your bracelet now?



Love your two tone design bracelet.
As more I thought about it I decided to wear my gold charms with a two tone bracelet.
On the the Pandora shine I will add just designs I like from the new line.
It just feel better.


----------



## LizO...

Now I have to save  up for it


----------



## melvel

The new summer collection is right up my alley!  I know some don't like the bohemian look, but I love it so much.

I've been waiting for Pandora to make a dreamcatcher charm and they finally did.  Yay!


----------



## emchhardy

I agree, I haven't liked anything from Pandora in a long time and adore this summer release.  It actually has me thinking about starting a new bracelet.


----------



## Caz71

Found on Pandora site on IG. Luv the earrings!


----------



## guccilover21

That’s a shame I dislike everything in the summer collection. Especially the burger, fries charm and the Starbucks cup.


----------



## emchhardy

^ I can't seem to edit my earlier post but I like the FESTIVAL pieces ONLY from the summer collection.  Not sure I will actually buy any of it though.  I'm supposed to be saving towards a yellow gold bracelet.


----------



## guccilover21

The pandora sale is on in the UK. Gold bangle has been greatly reduced but not the bracelet unfortunately! Do you guys think I should just go for the bangle? Does anyone have the essence gold bangle? Would love to see how it looks on.


----------



## Mcandy

My mom just gifted me for the first time a mother daughter charm. I love it


----------



## donnys_pal254

guccilover21 said:


> That’s a shame I dislike everything in the summer collection. Especially the burger, fries charm and the Starbucks cup.


That burger and fries charm - OMG!!!  Why???


----------



## Mcandy

donnys_pal254 said:


> That burger and fries charm - OMG!!!  Why???




It can be good too especially if you are working at a food industry like mcdonalds. Pandora is about stuff that has meaning to us. I like that they have variety to choose from not the same heart designs. There are even couples who bond over burger and fries so that could have special meaning for them.


----------



## Spellman

Long time no post but I just bought a new charm to add to my (what is looking like a Mickey and Minnie-themed) bracelet! It looks adorable! I will post modeling shots when it arrives!


----------



## guccilover21

Spellman said:


> View attachment 4113779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time no post but I just bought a new charm to add to my (what is looking like a Mickey and Minnie-themed) bracelet! It looks adorable! I will post modeling shots when it arrives!



Love that charm. I really want it but I want to wait for it to go on sale. I just can’t get myself to buy anything that’s not on sale. Every time I’ve done that it has then later been reduced.


----------



## Spellman

That's fair enough, the Pandora sale is usually so good as well.


----------



## Caz71

Finally got the festival feathers. Luv them
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Bought the earrings and ring during the sale. Posing with all my Pandora items nasix. I try to stick to one full bracelet with beads and refrain from buying too many charms. Gave some to my mom but I think I’m gonna stick to what I have.


----------



## Spellman




----------



## haruki2008

Spellman said:


> View attachment 4120084
> View attachment 4120083


So so cute! 
There's a cute Minnie Eiffel tower dangle which I adore, it may be good for your theme.


----------



## Spellman

haruki2008 said:


> So so cute!
> There's a cute Minnie Eiffel tower dangle which I adore, it may be good for your theme.


Thank you for the suggestion!  I am in love with the Mickey chain as well, but my bracelet already has a chain that I love. Dilemma!


----------



## haruki2008

Spellman said:


> Thank you for the suggestion!  I am in love with the Mickey chain as well, but my bracelet already has a chain that I love. Dilemma!


Yes the climbing Mickey chain is also very adorable.


----------



## nanogirl21

After eyeing the Dazzling Daisy Meadows ring for an entire year my mom for it for my birthday! It's very pretty and a bonus that daisies are my favorite flowers. She also gave me her free bracelet w/ $100 purchase. She picked the sparkling heart bracelet. Now I can collect the standard charms and essence!


----------



## Mulberrygal

guccilover21 said:


> The pandora sale is on in the UK. Gold bangle has been greatly reduced but not the bracelet unfortunately! Do you guys think I should just go for the bangle? Does anyone have the essence gold bangle? Would love to see how it looks on.



A little late.......did you get the Essence gold bangle? I have one and absolutely adore it, I wear it all the time Onky take it off to shower, it stacks brilliantly with other bracelets. I just wear one other charm on it.

I didn't even look at the summer sale, passed he by unnoticed. 
I think my days of collecting more Pandora are over.......since buying a few gold pieces I just don't seem to wear my other bracelets. I've just got too many   I've sold a few but they just don't sell well anymore so I've a drawer full of unused redundant Pandora that I don't know what to do with


----------



## emchhardy

Mulberrygal said:


> A little late.......did you get the Essence gold bangle? I have one and absolutely adore it, I wear it all the time Onky take it off to shower, it stacks brilliantly with other bracelets. I just wear one other charm on it.
> 
> I didn't even look at the summer sale, passed he by unnoticed.
> I think my days of collecting more Pandora are over.......since buying a few gold pieces I just don't seem to wear my other bracelets. I've just got too many   I've sold a few but they just don't sell well anymore so I've a drawer full of unused redundant Pandora that I don't know what to do with



Huh, interesting - about Pandora not selling as well as it used to.  I was wondering that...if Pandora is losing its appeal.  I sold one of my bangle bracelets recently with a few charms on it and noticed it took a while to sell at BIN.  I actually sold it for less (had to lower the price several times) than I was thinking it should have sold for but I just wanted to get rid of it since I rarely wore it.  

Ironically, with this new US promotion, I ordered a charm yesterday that I've wanted for years and got the free bracelet with it.  It's the mesh bracelet which is different from what I have so seemed like a good buy but other than that, I haven't bought any charms from Pandora since last summer.


----------



## Spellman

I purchased the Castle bangle with the castle charm on my holiday to Disney World. I think they both look cute together. The writing says “Where Dreams Come True”, you can’t really see it in my picture.


----------



## nanogirl21

Have you guys have problems with the CZ stones falling out of rings? I have the Twist of Fate ring and just noticed that the stones are missing. This will be my 4th time returning this ring within a 2 week period for this problem. I am beyond frustrated. Thinking about returning and just getting charms instead.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

I got my first pandora bracelet after much convincing to try something new because I’ve been a Swarovski fan for many years! The look I want my bracelet to have is like very girl princess type of vibe. Can’t wait to buy more charms! I have a feeling this will become an addiction [emoji85]


----------



## cwool

I've posted my necklace before but I've since rearranged the charms and yesterday added the magnolia bloom in pandora rose to compliment the silver one. Finally I'm content and feel it is completed...


----------



## justeen

New bracelet arrangement. I love Bruno! [emoji5]


----------



## tinkerella

justeen said:


> New bracelet arrangement. I love Bruno! [emoji5]



So cute!! I recently got him as well!! He took up that one lost spot on my already super full bracelet [emoji23]


----------



## CashmereFiend

My current pandora bracelet collection. I’m done now- I set out with a goal to make a two tone bracelet that I loved, though found myself collecting additional silver charms I couldn’t resist.


----------



## Skylark116

hey guys, is there a thread with JUST Pandora pictures? I'm looking to be inspired by other's designs! Thanks!


----------



## BlipBloop

I used to be obsessed with Pandora, but I haven't worn any of my bracelets for the past five years! I find them clunky even when I put a few charms on the bracelet.


----------



## foxgal

Has anyone seen or have the new Reflexions line? I really like the look of the mesh bracelet.


----------



## Molly0

Pandora watch from days gone by:


Still love it!  (There is a tiny little black diamond on the crown)


----------



## darkangel07760

I did a search for Pandora styling tips online and I am astonished at how much hate there is for Pandora pit there! And I do mean hate! The recurring them is “trashy”.  Oh well. Love my Pandora [emoji173]️


----------



## shinyshiny

darkangel07760 said:


> I did a search for Pandora styling tips online and I am astonished at how much hate there is for Pandora pit there! And I do mean hate! The recurring them is “trashy”.  Oh well. Love my Pandora [emoji173]️



Yeah, people love to hate on it! This happens when anything is as ubiquitous as Pandora is. I don’t own any Pandora but each to their own. I expect most people who call Pandora generic don’t say the same thing about Love or Juste en Clou bracelets which are just as common in affluent circles.


----------



## darkangel07760

I have a gold pandora bracelet but I am thinking about getting the shine bolo. I have a silver bolo bracelet and love how easy it is to get on and off my wrist. Any thoughts?


----------



## TraGiv

My Mickey and Minnie bracelet in honor of Mickey’s 90th birthday.


----------



## Tea.

LizO... said:


> I really like the Look with just one charm on the Pandora Essence.
> The bangle is stunning.I regret not buying it when I had the chance.
> Now it is discontinued.


Hello  I wanted to ask if the bracelet gets tighter when you put charms on? I am talking about pandora essence. Thanks ♥


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Tea. said:


> Hello  I wanted to ask if the bracelet gets tighter when you put charms on? I am talking about pandora essence. Thanks ♥


All of my bracelets are tighter with charms, plus the more charms the tighter the bracelet becomes.


----------



## Tea.

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> All of my bracelets are tighter with charms, plus the more charms the tighter the bracelet becomes.


Thanks for the answer ♥ I can't wait to buy some


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Tea. said:


> Thanks for the answer ♥ I can't wait to buy some


I loved mine when I bought them now I rarely wear them. I need to pull them out again!


----------



## MissChristine

Looks like I’m a bit late to the party.
I know this has been mentioned before but I’m sad to think that Pandora is losing its appeal.
They had a good sale over Black Friday weekend and then the free limited edition bangle promo recently and I haven’t seen anyone post recently


----------



## shinyshiny

MissChristine said:


> Looks like I’m a bit late to the party.
> I know this has been mentioned before but I’m sad to think that Pandora is losing its appeal.
> They had a good sale over Black Friday weekend and then the free limited edition bangle promo recently and I haven’t seen anyone post recently



I think it depends on the crowd. On TPF maybe not so much but it’s still very popular. There is an outlet near where I live and there are always queues to get in, no matter how early you arrive. And I still see them on a lot of people.


----------



## MissChristine

shinyshiny said:


> I think it depends on the crowd. On TPF maybe not so much but it’s still very popular. There is an outlet near where I live and there are always queues to get in, no matter how early you arrive. And I still see them on a lot of people.



Yea there’s always a line in my local store especially this time of year.
Just sad to see it’s not doing so well on here because I remember the days when this thread was so active


----------



## Maxt

Pandora is losing quality.  Rose and gold plated jewlery, zircons... It's a "no" from me. That's why no one is posting. 

People are buying discontinued charms in outlets, hence the queues...


----------



## MissChristine

Maxt said:


> Pandora is losing quality.  Rose and gold plated jewlery, zircons... It's a "no" from me. That's why no one is posting.
> 
> People are buying discontinued charms in outlets, hence the queues...



I just purchased a new silver charm and a silver bangle cuff. It looks the same as my old charms to me :/
Maybe with other pieces? I can’t see how they can cut corners on sterling silver charms


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I wear my Pandora bracelets pretty often- mixing with Tiffany or Links of London. I haven’t bought any charms recently since most of my bracelets are filled. AND I know if I go in the store I’ll become addicted again lol


----------



## LVLoveaffair

DH actually came to the mall with me today - I almost passed out. He hates the mall. We walked past Pandora and he said Thank God you’re not into Pandora anymore! Haha 
His bank account took a hit a few years ago from those charms- and I drove him crazy stalking charms online!


----------



## mrskolar09

This is how mine currently looks, I’m close to outgrowing it and will have to eventually get another bracelet.  I’ve been eyeballing the new Mickey and Minnie open bangle, it’s really cute!


----------



## TraGiv

mrskolar09 said:


> This is how mine currently looks, I’m close to outgrowing it and will have to eventually get another bracelet.  I’ve been eyeballing the new Mickey and Minnie open bangle, it’s really cute!



The Mickey and Minnie open bangle is really cute!! I thought about getting it as well. TFS your bracelet it is very nice.


----------



## TraGiv

mrskolar09 said:


> This is how mine currently looks, I’m close to outgrowing it and will have to eventually get another bracelet.  I’ve been eyeballing the new Mickey and Minnie open bangle, it’s really cute!



Are those Mickey and Minnie hat charms Disney Park exclusives?


----------



## mrskolar09

TraGiv said:


> The Mickey and Minnie open bangle is really cute!! I thought about getting it as well. TFS your bracelet it is very nice.



Thank you!  [emoji846]

And yes, the Mickey and Minnie hats are park exclusives, I purchased mine from someone who was splitting their bracelet up, but I believe they are available through the app too.


----------



## AngelaPandora

Hi 

I still love and wear my Pandora bracelets and buy new charms - but I do prefer the old (discontinued ones). My new "oldies" are Jolly Santa and the Christmas pudding.
I change my charms every season atleast. 

I would love if this tread woke up again, thank you for new posts


----------



## Nalasmom85

Hello!
I’m currently working on a Pandora Disney theme bangle. This is what I have so far...


----------



## TraGiv

Nalasmom85 said:


> Hello!
> I’m currently working on a Pandora Disney theme bangle. This is what I have so far...



Very pretty!! I love the muranos!


----------



## AngelaPandora

Nalasmom85 said:


> Hello!
> I’m currently working on a Pandora Disney theme bangle. This is what I have so far...



The chariot is one of the charms that has been and will be on my wishlist for ever  I love Cinderella theamed bracelets with the blie snow-flake like murano and the sparkling shoe 

Could it be my next project...

My travelling bracelet has a new clips and safety chain.


----------



## Wordsworth

mrskolar09 said:


> This is how mine currently looks, I’m close to outgrowing it and will have to eventually get another bracelet.  I’ve been eyeballing the new Mickey and Minnie open bangle, it’s really cute!



Can I ask, does your Mickey sorcerer’s hat charm have threading inside? I just bought this charm at Epcot but it doesn’t  thread on to the bracelet, unlike the Mickey and Minnie hats. I’m wondering if mine is faulty or if this is standard for that charm. Thanks!


----------



## Tatti_

I love pandora especially my rings.


----------



## guccilover21

I just bought some charms in the sale. This is my bracelet at the moment but I will reshuffle all the charms. I love how cute they all are!!


----------



## Tatti_

My new ring.


----------



## brae

Do you guys know what happened to both the Mora Pandora and Charms Addict blogs? They just... stopped. 
I miss this thread so much. I hope you all are enjoying your bracelets.


----------



## BigPurseSue

brae said:


> Do you guys know what happened to both the Mora Pandora and Charms Addict blogs? They just... stopped.
> I miss this thread so much. I hope you all are enjoying your bracelets.



MoraPandora is still around. Although she goes through brief periods in which she's busy and doesn't post for a spell.
www.morapandorablog.com/

Leann who published Charms Addict became a mom and I think she became overwhelmed. She was also working full-time. She hasn't posted since 2017 but the blog is still there and there are ads, so it must be generating some advertising dollars for them. But I did notice that the archive and older blog posts were removed. I miss Charms Addict. Her blog was my favorite. 

The gal in the UK who publishes Endangered Trolls (www.endangeredtrolls.com) became the web and p.r. gal for Great Lakes Boutique charm jewelry store in the US. She still does regular for-pay postings for a number of bead brands that are Pandora-compatible like Ohm, Redbalifrog, etc. But she doesn't cover Pandora.


----------



## rennypuspita

This is mine. Just got my first pandora bracelet yesterday. Four is my lucky number, so four leaf clover represented it. Panda is my “nickname” for my boyfriend. And flower is my name meaning  

Anyway, do you wear your bracelet everyday? And can I wear it when shower or bed?


----------



## Gemmastone

Tatti_ said:


> My new ring. [emoji813]
> View attachment 4295323


Pretty [emoji177]


----------



## brae

BigPurseSue said:


> MoraPandora is still around. Although she goes through brief periods in which she's busy and doesn't post for a spell.
> www.morapandorablog.com/
> 
> Leann who published Charms Addict became a mom and I think she became overwhelmed. She was also working full-time. She hasn't posted since 2017 but the blog is still there and there are ads, so it must be generating some advertising dollars for them. But I did notice that the archive and older blog posts were removed. I miss Charms Addict. Her blog was my favorite.
> 
> The gal in the UK who publishes Endangered Trolls (www.endangeredtrolls.com) became the web and p.r. gal for Great Lakes Boutique charm jewelry store in the US. She still does regular for-pay postings for a number of bead brands that are Pandora-compatible like Ohm, Redbalifrog, etc. But she doesn't cover Pandora.



Thank you! I didn't know Mora changed to a different site. I miss Charms Addict too... it was also my favorite. Thank you for filling me in.


----------



## darkangel07760

rennypuspita said:


> This is mine. Just got my first pandora bracelet yesterday. Four is my lucky number, so four leaf clover represented it. Panda is my “nickname” for my boyfriend. And flower is my name meaning
> 
> Anyway, do you wear your bracelet everyday? And can I wear it when shower or bed?


I wear mine to bed! Love the panda charm


----------



## Maxt

What do you think about Pandora shine collection, in terms of wear and tear? 
It's 18 carat gold plated over sterling silver.


----------



## mrskolar09

Wordsworth said:


> Can I ask, does your Mickey sorcerer’s hat charm have threading inside? I just bought this charm at Epcot but it doesn’t  thread on to the bracelet, unlike the Mickey and Minnie hats. I’m wondering if mine is faulty or if this is standard for that charm. Thanks!



I will double check to be sure, but I don’t think that it does.  I actually remember being surprised at that myself! [emoji846]

Edited to add-

I just looked, it is not threaded. 
Also, I apologize for not replying sooner, I post via the phone app and my kids are always clearing my notifications when they play on my phone!


----------



## mrskolar09

rennypuspita said:


> This is mine. Just got my first pandora bracelet yesterday. Four is my lucky number, so four leaf clover represented it. Panda is my “nickname” for my boyfriend. And flower is my name meaning
> 
> Anyway, do you wear your bracelet everyday? And can I wear it when shower or bed?



You can wear it to bed, but given the possible wear and tear, I don’t. Many others do, so I would assume it’s safe enough though. 

As for showering with it, I believe it’s not recommended.  Pandora has an fairly thorough care guide, I have one in the back of an old catalog, but I would think it’s probably also posted somewhere on their website.


----------



## LizO...

Maxt said:


> What do you think about Pandora shine collection, in terms of wear and tear?
> It's 18 carat gold plated over sterling silver.



I had the bracelet and two Charms.The gold has peeled off.
I returned it.


----------



## LizO...

Maxt said:


> What do you think about Pandora shine collection, in terms of wear and tear?
> It's 18 carat gold plated over sterling silver.


----------



## LizO...

Does anyone know where this charm is released?


----------



## Maxt

@LizO... thanks, this looks bad. How long did it take to peel off? Did you wear that charm everyday?

I have pandora rose ring but i don't wear it everyday. Rose gold is plated over metal mix with copper so i think wear and tear wont be obvious...


----------



## LizO...

Maxt said:


> @LizO... thanks, this looks bad. How long did it take to peel off? Did you wear that charm everyday?
> 
> I have pandora rose ring but i don't wear it everyday. Rose gold is plated over metal mix with copper so i think wear and tear wont be obvious...



It took approx. 2 month. I wore it every day.
I exchanged for Pandora Rose and I don‘t have any issue.


----------



## Maxt

Great, thanks for sharing your experience. l definitely won't be buying shine. It's not worth the money then.

I like your bracelets! Rose one seems so elegant.


----------



## LizO...

Maxt said:


> Great, thanks for sharing your experience. l definitely won't be buying shine. It's not worth the money then.
> I like your bracelets! Rose one seems so elegant.



Thank you


----------



## LizO...

LizO... said:


> Does anyone know where this charm is released?


Please
no one?


----------



## LizO...

I was Hoping to get the Information where,except from Canada,this charm is available.


----------



## Mish_b

I am planning to get mine soon! So excited


----------



## AngelaPandora

LizO... said:


> Please
> no one?


Now I really wish I knew, but no, sorry


----------



## LizO...

AngelaPandora said:


> Now I really wish I knew, but no, sorry


But Thank you for your answer.
I will try to get it from Canada somehow.


----------



## LizO...

Mish_b said:


> I am planning to get mine soon! So excited


The first bracelet.
This is really exciting


----------



## AuburnTiger02

Hi guys, I'm new to these forums but have been admiring everyone's jewelry!
I have been thinking about starting a Pandora bracelet but am nervous about all the articles talking about the company's struggles and the popularity of the bracelets declining.  Do you guys feel like they are still stylish? 
I'm 38, a soon to be stay at home mom and my style is pretty casual.  I wear mostly David Yurman and Tiffany with some costume stuff interspersed but am interested in branching out.  I really like the idea of a charm bracelet and the customization and collectability.


----------



## emchhardy

AuburnTiger02 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to these forums but have been admiring everyone's jewelry!
> I have been thinking about starting a Pandora bracelet but am nervous about all the articles talking about the company's struggles and the popularity of the bracelets declining.  Do you guys feel like they are still stylish?
> I'm 38, a soon to be stay at home mom and my style is pretty casual.  I wear mostly David Yurman and Tiffany with some costume stuff interspersed but am interested in branching out.  I really like the idea of a charm bracelet and the customization and collectability.


I think this is a tough call to be honest with you.  I've noticed that Pandora isn't as popular as it once was and it's not, in my opinion, timeless like Tiffany & Co.   However, it didn't stop me from starting a new bangle bracelet late last year although I only plan to put a few more charms on it (it's a very specific theme).  I have a regular bracelet that is about 3/4 of the way full with charms that I'm slowly and hopefully going to complete one day.  If I were startng a brand new bracelet similar to that one though, I don't think I would do it at this point.  I would probably look instead to a company like James Avery.  If you like the look of Pandora though, go for it, especially if it's a just for fun kind of thing and not something you expect much return on investment other than enjoyment.


----------



## Molly0

I love my Pandora Essence bracelet & I wear it all the time. I’m fickle with jewelry  so I change the beads on it often. It’s the one bracelet that I wear the most consistently.  I must admit tho that my regular Pandora bracelet sits, ignored in a box, along with Tiffany bracelets and various others.  My “Pandora Essence” is a keeper!


----------



## guccilover21

I like the old pandora charms that are now discontinued. I still love and wear the two bracelets and one bangle that I have. The bangle is half full and the bracelets are nearly full. I think they’re great and if charms come out that I like, I do buy but this is a rare occasion now as I don’t like the new stuff.


----------



## pureplatinum

Sharing my Pandora Reflexions bracelet and lone (for now) charm. Planning to add a couple more in the future. Thanks


----------



## Raindrops1789

I am actually just getting back into Pandora after a break of a couple years. It became a very expensive obsession and I can feel that starting up again! I actually just bought a new bracelet, the silver with 14k gold clasp, and the 14k gold ingot charm released for Chinese New Year a couple years ago. I always wanted those items and finally decided to just go for it. I was at my local Pandora store the other day and was told they are phasing out the murano charms, which is disappointing to me as i really liked them. Does anyone know if Pandora is also phasing out their solid gold charms? It looks to me like there used to be many more in the past.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Raindrops1789 said:


> I am actually just getting back into Pandora after a break of a couple years. It became a very expensive obsession and I can feel that starting up again! I actually just bought a new bracelet, the silver with 14k gold clasp, and the 14k gold ingot charm released for Chinese New Year a couple years ago. I always wanted those items and finally decided to just go for it. I was at my local Pandora store the other day and was told they are phasing out the murano charms, which is disappointing to me as i really liked them. Does anyone know if Pandora is also phasing out their solid gold charms? It looks to me like there used to be many more in the past.



It does look like they're phasing out the solid gold charms. 

So sorry to hear about the muranos. I loved the muranos. Those nice heavy silver endcaps, the uniform size and how nicely they coordinated with the silver beads. But it seems like the number and variety has been dwindling the past few years, and I guess it shouldn't be surprising that they're discontinuing them. 

I keep reading that Pandora is in financial trouble. They cut off a lot of their retailers including the store near me. Guess it's the end of an era (or fad) and the end of a product.


----------



## queenesther

BigPurseSue said:


> It does look like they're phasing out the solid gold charms.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the muranos. I loved the muranos. Those nice heavy silver endcaps, the uniform size and how nicely they coordinated with the silver beads. But it seems like the number and variety has been dwindling the past few years, and I guess it shouldn't be surprising that they're discontinuing them.
> 
> I keep reading that Pandora is in financial trouble. They cut off a lot of their retailers including the store near me. Guess it's the end of an era (or fad) and the end of a product.


I haven't posted here is over 4 or 5 years.  I use to love Pandora but not so much now.  I do buy maybe 1 or 2 charms a year but mostly as gifts from Rue La La.  I no longer collect Pandora.  About 4 years ago I had the opportunity to sell my Pandora collection at a fair price but decided I wasn't at that time ready to part with it.  I kind of regret not doing so.  I think Pandora messed up when they took the charms away from mom and pop boutiques.  I hated going to the mall to  buy Pandora.  I have 2 full silver bracelets and 1 full gold bracelet.  I did not pay full price for my gold charms.  I got just about all of the gold charms for 50%-75% from boutiques that lost their Pandora rights to sell.  I do not like a lot of the new charms.  I prefer the older silver charms.  I also read Pandora is in financial trouble.  They blame part of it on collectors no longer wear full bracelets.  My pastor's wife wears a Pandora bracelet and she has only 4 or 5 charms on it and it's been that way for years.  So I agree this is the end of an Era but it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## BigPurseSue

queenesther said:


> I haven't posted here is over 4 or 5 years.  I use to love Pandora but not so much now.  I do buy maybe 1 or 2 charms a year but mostly as gifts from Rue La La.  I no longer collect Pandora.  About 4 years ago I had the opportunity to sell my Pandora collection at a fair price but decided I wasn't at that time ready to part with it.  I kind of regret not doing so.  *I think Pandora messed up when they took the charms away from mom and pop boutiques.  I hated going to the mall to  buy Pandora. * I have 2 full silver bracelets and 1 full gold bracelet.  I did not pay full price for my gold charms.  I got just about all of the gold charms for 50%-75% from boutiques that lost their Pandora rights to sell.  I do not like a lot of the new charms.  I prefer the older silver charms.  I also read Pandora is in financial trouble.  They blame part of it on collectors no longer wear full bracelets.  My pastor's wife wears a Pandora bracelet and she has only 4 or 5 charms on it and it's been that way for years.  So I agree this is the end of an Era but it was fun while it lasted.



I stopped buying Pandora when they removed the charms from a local ma-and-pop store I loved to visit. Like you I don't like going to the mall. Going to ogle the pretty Pandora jewelry was no longer a fun break. 

I also prefer the older, heavy silver charms. Seems like the prices jumped but some of the jewelry became cheap-looking. When I look at the Pandora web site there's nothing in the current lines that draws my attention.   

I have two silver bracelets which I still love and wear frequently. But whenever I've toyed with the idea of starting another bracelet I've said no, too expensive. Two is enough. I've also graduated to Trollbead and artisanal beads. These days when it comes down to choices as to where to spend my money independent artists always win. There are so many lovely vibrant charms from other bead-makers Pandora just doesn't cut it any longer.


----------



## queenesther

BigPurseSue said:


> I stopped buying Pandora when they removed the charms from a local ma-and-pop store I loved to visit. Like you I don't like going to the mall. Going to ogle the pretty Pandora jewelry was no longer a fun break.
> 
> I also prefer the older, heavy silver charms. Seems like the prices jumped but some of the jewelry became cheap-looking. When I look at the Pandora web site there's nothing in the current lines that draws my attention.
> 
> I have two silver bracelets which I still love and wear frequently. But whenever I've toyed with the idea of starting another bracelet I've said no, too expensive. Two is enough. I've also graduated to Trollbead and artisanal beads. These days when it comes down to choices as to where to spend my money independent artists always win. There are so many lovely vibrant charms from other bead-makers Pandora just doesn't cut it any longer.


I agree, I have some Trollbeads, True Beadz, and Ohm.  I buy mostly glass from these brands nowadays and only 3 or 4 times a year.


BigPurseSue said:


> I stopped buying Pandora when they removed the charms from a local ma-and-pop store I loved to visit. Like you I don't like going to the mall. Going to ogle the pretty Pandora jewelry was no longer a fun break.
> 
> I also prefer the older, heavy silver charms. Seems like the prices jumped but some of the jewelry became cheap-looking. When I look at the Pandora web site there's nothing in the current lines that draws my attention.
> 
> I have two silver bracelets which I still love and wear frequently. But whenever I've toyed with the idea of starting another bracelet I've said no, too expensive. Two is enough. I've also graduated to Trollbead and artisanal beads. These days when it comes down to choices as to where to spend my money independent artists always win. There are so many lovely vibrant charms from other bead-makers Pandora just doesn't cut it any longer.



I also have Troll, as well as True Beadz, Ohm, and Redbalifrog.  My favorite bracelet is my True Beadz bracelet.  I like Trollbbead glass, Pandora glass always looks dead to me (no sparkle).
I swear I see all these beautiful bracelets posted on social media but never anyone IRL wear any of these brands.  I am an arm watcher.  I love to see what jewelry people are wearing. I see hardly any Pandora anymore,  I never see Troll, Ohm, True Beadz or Redbalifrog. 
I am currently wearing an arm full of plain sterling bangles and I wear my True Beadz or Troll bracelet often.  My favorite brands in order are Troll, True Beadz, Redbalifrog with Ohm and Pandora dead last.


----------



## Wordsworth

mrskolar09 said:


> I will double check to be sure, but I don’t think that it does.  I actually remember being surprised at that myself! [emoji846]
> 
> Edited to add-
> 
> I just looked, it is not threaded.
> Also, I apologize for not replying sooner, I post via the phone app and my kids are always clearing my notifications when they play on my phone!




Thank you so much! I agree it’s so weird it’s not threaded, but at least mine isn’t faulty. And apologies, I didn’t get a notification and didn’t realise you’d responded. Thanks again.


----------



## BigPurseSue

queenesther said:


> I agree, I have some Trollbeads, True Beadz, and Ohm.  I buy mostly glass from these brands nowadays and only 3 or 4 times a year.
> 
> 
> I also have Troll, as well as True Beadz, Ohm, and Redbalifrog.  My favorite bracelet is my True Beadz bracelet.  I like Trollbbead glass, Pandora glass always looks dead to me (no sparkle).
> I swear I see all these beautiful bracelets posted on social media but never anyone IRL wear any of these brands.  I am an arm watcher.  I love to see what jewelry people are wearing. I see hardly any Pandora anymore,  I never see Troll, Ohm, True Beadz or Redbalifrog.
> I am currently wearing an arm full of plain sterling bangles and I wear my True Beadz or Troll bracelet often.  My favorite brands in order are Troll, True Beadz, Redbalifrog with Ohm and Pandora dead last.



I love Redbalifrog too. In fact my "Pandora" bracelets are probably half Redbalifrog. 

I like Ohm, and there are a lot of beads I have bookmarked, but I haven't actually purchased any as of yet. I already have too many beads. 

I have never seen anyone wearing a Pandora bracelet IRL. Or Trollbeads for that matter. There used to be a couple stores in the area that sold Troll, including a knitting shop and a gardening store. But no more.


----------



## shinyshiny

Where I live I see people wearing Pandora bracelets all the time—still very common and very popular. But they are normally not fashionable types (sorry!) so I agree there are signs of decline even though you see them everywhere. 

The rings are still very popular with younger people, they also have necklaces which you can fill with tiny charms, sort of like Chopard happy hearts. Don’t know if that’s caught on but it’s s cute idea.


----------



## fuzzymummy

BigPurseSue said:


> I stopped buying Pandora when they removed the charms from a local ma-and-pop store I loved to visit. Like you I don't like going to the mall. Going to ogle the pretty Pandora jewelry was no longer a fun break.
> 
> I also prefer the older, heavy silver charms. Seems like the prices jumped but some of the jewelry became cheap-looking. When I look at the Pandora web site there's nothing in the current lines that draws my attention.
> 
> I have two silver bracelets which I still love and wear frequently. But whenever I've toyed with the idea of starting another bracelet I've said no, too expensive. Two is enough. I've also graduated to Trollbead and artisanal beads. These days when it comes down to choices as to where to spend my money independent artists always win. There are so many lovely vibrant charms from other bead-makers Pandora just doesn't cut it any longer.




I started collecting Pandora around 12 years ago.  This was before the Big Recession.  The recession was what made Pandora focus on a younger audience who had less money.  So they did away with the gold and enameled charms, the diamonds and peridots, sapphires and amethyst charms and started focusing on theme styled charms that appealed to a younger demographic.  

They had a pretty slick marketing campaign that provided another bracelet when you spent x amount (probably still do).  I am ashamed to say I have about 16 bracelets that I rarely wear.  Like you, I loved the older, heavy charms that had genuine stones in them.  

I have numerous themed bracelets that have beach and travel themes, gardening themes, animal themes (remember the Murano beads that had giraffe, tiger and ocelot prints?).  I made up a bracelet of LV colours, brown, black and gold.  I have a couple of all silver and antiqued silver charms, or all black and silver with a few gold charms.  The last two are the ones I wear the most, because they are compatible with my David Yurman bracelets and my Zena of Hollywood heavy silver bracelets.  

I mixed up my designs with some Troll beads which in all honesty were always more beautiful and intricately designed but cost double what Pandora charged.  I also bought some Bali charms that work well too.  I'm thinking of going through my bracelets to start editing them a bit more because I still love them but the style is more minimal now, only 5 or 6 charms, at the most.  

I am not a fan of the rose gold, electroplated charms hold no appeal for me, I am suspicious of their longevity.  I spent enough on Pandora over the years to buy a car!  I wouldn't get even a third of that now if I tried to sell them so I'll hang on to them until they go through a Renaissance.


----------



## shinyshiny

I’d be interested in seeing some pictures of the older, heavier charms that so many people prefer. I think I’m only familiar with the newer styles.


----------



## fuzzymummy

shinyshiny said:


> I’d be interested in seeing some pictures of the older, heavier charms that so many people prefer. I think I’m only familiar with the newer styles.


I'll try to take some pictures of the bracelets according to themes.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Here’s my newest bracelet.


----------



## fuzzymummy

shinyshiny said:


> I’d be interested in seeing some pictures of the older, heavier charms that so many people prefer. I think I’m only familiar with the newer styles.


I can't find all my bracelets since I recently moved but here's a good portion of them.  I'm not sure how many pics I can post per comment.


----------



## fuzzymummy

shinyshiny said:


> I’d be interested in seeing some pictures of the older, heavier charms that so many people prefer. I think I’m only familiar with the newer styles.


Here's some more.


----------



## Maxt

Amazing collection! 

Here's bangle I'm wearing today.


----------



## fuzzymummy

Maxt said:


> Amazing collection!
> 
> Here's bangle I'm wearing today.


----------



## fuzzymummy

Very nice.  I see we like some of the same charms.    Are you using the silicon inserts to stop the clips from moving around?


----------



## Maxt

I have "halfmoon" pandora stoppers but they don't do much, both clips are large and charms are still moving around.


----------



## fuzzymummy

Maxt said:


> I have "halfmoon" pandora stoppers but they don't do much, both clips are large and charms are still moving around.


I haven't bought any of the silicone inserts because most of my bracelets have the stops that regular clips attach to.  My bangles I just let the charms move around freely.


----------



## Maxt

When i got bangle and leather bracelets, very nice girl in my local Pandora store gave me stoppers free of charge. 

I really dont't like the sound they make when they move around.


----------



## fuzzymummy

Maxt said:


> When i got bangle and leather bracelets, very nice girl in my local Pandora store gave me stoppers free of charge.
> 
> I really dont't like the sound they make when they move around.


 One of the things that attracted me to Pandora in the first place was that their bracelets weren't like regular charm bracelets where every charm was a dangle charm, rattling around on the table or desk, catching on sleeves and just generally getting in the way.  When they did start introducing dangle charms they were quite small, like the little gold seahorse I have.  The fact you could fill the bracelet completely with charms to stop the annoying rattling was also a positive thing, too.  Now, the style is for the wearer to only put maybe 5 or 7 max on a bracelet so they rattle around now and the dangle charms are much bigger.


----------



## Maxt

I agree. Unfortunately i started collecting late, when most of small dangle and real gemstone charms were discontinued. So i had to work with what i could find from discontinued items at pandora stores and jewlery shops.


----------



## fuzzymummy

Maxt said:


> I agree. Unfortunately i started collecting late, when most of small dangle and real gemstone charms were discontinued. So i had to work with what i could find from discontinued items at pandora stores and jewlery shops.


I picked up a few Muranos that were discontinued from a legitimate jewelry store in Vancouver (online) that specialized in discontinued charms.  I still have about twenty booklets that Pandora printed twice a year going back to around 2009.  I actually recreated one of their bracelets from the books and used the online store to get the green candy stripe Muranos and two dangles that were made from lime quartz.  I never bought the two tone with diamonds because I used three other charms which have peridot, diamond and gold which are
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 currently on another bracelet.


----------



## fuzzymummy

fuzzymummy said:


> View attachment 4365985
> 
> I picked up a few Muranos that were discontinued from a legitimate jewelry store in Vancouver (online) that specialized in discontinued charms.  I still have about twenty booklets that Pandora printed twice a year going back to around 2009.  I actually recreated one of their bracelets from the books and used the online store to get the green candy stripe Muranos and two dangles that were made from lime quartz.  I never bought the two tone with diamonds because I used three other charms which have peridot, diamond and gold which are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4365966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently on another bracelet.


I never did find the gold dangle birthstone charm with green amethyst and green sapphire.  It was $520 so one of the more pricier charms at the time.


----------



## Maxt

This bracelet is gorgeous! I'm in love!
I've never seen these charms here... They were long gone, i started in 2014.

I managed to get three diamond ring






They had some crazy priced charms back in the day.

Here's what i wore today


----------



## fuzzymummy

Maxt said:


> This bracelet is gorgeous! I'm in love!
> I've never seen these charms here... They were long gone, i started in 2014.
> 
> I managed to get three diamond ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had some crazy priced charms back in the day.
> 
> Here's what i wore today



I love your bracelet.  I was always attracted to the candy stripe Muranos.  The colours were beautiful pastels that went with many of the semi precious spacers to make your bracelet look luxe.  I'll take some pictures of the pages of the catalogs I have.  Some of the bracelets are jaw dropping.  Mixtures of gold charms, clips and spacers mixed with enameled charms, two tones and almost all bling charms were semi precious like  amethyst, moonstone, peridot, blue topaz, diamonds, etc.  I figured some of the bracelets with all gold charms were worth anywhere from 4 to 6 thousand dollars.


----------



## Maxt

Thank you! 
That would be lovely, i'd like to see old designs...

IMO Pandora Nostalgic rock was one of their best collections. If they would bring it back... That would be so cool!


----------



## Mayaa

Hello pandora enthousiasts!
This is my first time posting, but I have red most of this thread. And I have just started with reading the older pandora thread. So many lovely pictures to see Great for some inspiration.
I had a pandora bracelet a couple of years ago, but sold it because I didn’t enjoy wearing it.
But, I couldn’t help myself and recently started a new one, and so far I am loving it. I try to find and buy some of the retired charms, I like those best!
This is my bracelet, I hope to finish it in a couple of months haha! I’m going for a silver with black and pink theme.
I found another cellphone charm, I really love that one, but so much I need two of the same? Choices choices..

And yes please post some pictures of the old catalogs! I would love to see.


----------



## Mayaa

Oo it is very very quiet here! I hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

I celebrated my birthday today and got some pandora 

The mary poppins bag


----------



## Mayaa

Trying to keep this thread alive!

Such a shame that I joined just when the love for pandora seems to have died.

I bought the mickey gestures safety chain with my birthday money


----------



## LuxeDeb

Mayaa said:


> Trying to keep this thread alive!
> 
> Such a shame that I joined just when the love for pandora seems to have died.
> 
> I bought the mickey gestures safety chain with my birthday money



That is super cute! I'm not a fan of the chains. They always seem to roll around and get twisted on me, but this one may make me try one again.


----------



## Mayaa

LuxeDeb said:


> That is super cute! I'm not a fan of the chains. They always seem to roll around and get twisted on me, but this one may make me try one again.



Yes they do roll around..

So I finished my bracelet, as planned with in a couple of months Only... now I know why I sold my previous bracelet, a full bracelet is way to clunky for my taste. So I am taking off more then halve of the beads. Maybe wear it with only the centre filled.

But if you want to see, this is the finished result:


----------



## Mayaa

Hm photo wouldn’t show up so a double post, sorry


----------



## wee drop o bush

Here is my two tone Pandora bracelet, I’ve had it for 5 years now and I’m about 95% happy with it. There are a couple of charms that I wouldn’t have chosen myself, but they were gifts so I wear them 




The apple charm is Thomas Sabo, but it suits my Pandora


----------



## luvleeness

These are my pandora  bracelets, bangle and charms ( 3 from soufeel). I mix and match.
Received the two-tone ones during the free bracelet promos after purchasing gold charms. The gold bracelet was an 11th year wedding anniversary gift and purchased during the 40% off promo last November in Canada. So worth it. I find that the silver bracelet transfers the tarnish to the gold charms so I end up having to clean them often. I also received the reflexions jewelry box as a complimentary gift from the chinook store - as an anniversary gift and compensation for the issues I experienced online when getting the gold bracelet. That was so very nice of them. 
I'm just concerned about the gold bracelet though. The clasp seems to get stuck when not fully opened and after wearing 3 times, the bracelet has become quite flexible. My silver one did not loosen up that fast. I hope this is normal for gold. Any similar experiences?


----------



## TraGiv

Sharing my two tone teal colored bracelet in honor of my mother. Teal was one of her favorite colors.


----------



## luvleeness

TraGiv said:


> Sharing my two tone teal colored bracelet in honor of my mother. Teal was one of her favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403634


It's gorgeous.


----------



## luvleeness

rennypuspita said:


> This is mine. Just got my first pandora bracelet yesterday. Four is my lucky number, so four leaf clover represented it. Panda is my “nickname” for my boyfriend. And flower is my name meaning
> 
> Anyway, do you wear your bracelet everyday? And can I wear it when shower or bed?


Hi. Nice bracelet. According to pandora, it is not recommended to wear your bracelet while sleeping or showering. The bracelet can kink when worn in bed and water and soap residue can remain within the spaces inside the snake chain bracelet and ruin the bracelet overtime. The pandora website has info on this.


----------



## TraGiv

luvleeness said:


> It's gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## bagchicky

I’m wanting to get a new bracelet but am
Having trouble deciding which style to get.
I’m tossing up between the moments with signature padlock and the moments bracelet with pave heart.
Does anyone have the moments bracelet with the signature padlock? I’ve read mixed reviews and a few people have lost the bracelet as the clasp has come undone on them.
Please help with any opinions!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

bagchicky said:


> I’m wanting to get a new bracelet but am
> Having trouble deciding which style to get.
> I’m tossing up between the moments with signature padlock and the moments bracelet with pave heart.
> Does anyone have the moments bracelet with the signature padlock? I’ve read mixed reviews and a few people have lost the bracelet as the clasp has come undone on them.
> Please help with any opinions!



I vote for the heart clasp.  I have this same one for a few years and wear it 2-3 times/week to work and haven’t had any problems.


----------



## Kittey-Kat

Hi Everyone,
Apologies in advance for the long post....

One of my closest friend's is turning 40 this month & she's chosen to get a Pandora bracelet for her birthday (pic below). 

I'm a bit of a loss as to what to get her as I'm a TOTAL pandora newbie (but a tPF-holic) so I started thinking I could get her 40 charms as she was turning 40. Ok, so that thought lasted like 5 nanoseconds after I started doing some research... 

 I've been reading this thread and getting lots of inspo (thank you everyone for all the bling ). At this stage I'm thinking of a few charms/muranos (I need to spend more time on the website) as well as a pandora jewellery box and maybe the travelling jewellery box? 
Do you use the jewellery boxes? If so, how do you find them? If not, any suggestions for storing charms when they're not being used? (I'm that practical friend who gives 'useful' gifts as well LOL)...

I'm also feeling particularly bad as I don't think I can make her 40th party (I live a couple of states away)...


----------



## queenesther

Kittey-Kat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Apologies in advance for the long post....
> 
> One of my closest friend's is turning 40 this month & she's chosen to get a Pandora bracelet for her birthday (pic below).
> 
> I'm a bit of a loss as to what to get her as I'm a TOTAL pandora newbie (but a tPF-holic) so I started thinking I could get her 40 charms as she was turning 40. Ok, so that thought lasted like 5 nanoseconds after I started doing some research...
> 
> I've been reading this thread and getting lots of inspo (thank you everyone for all the bling ). At this stage I'm thinking of a few charms/muranos (I need to spend more time on the website) as well as a pandora jewellery box and maybe the travelling jewellery box?
> Do you use the jewellery boxes? If so, how do you find them? If not, any suggestions for storing charms when they're not being used? (I'm that practical friend who gives 'useful' gifts as well LOL)...
> 
> I'm also feeling particularly bad as I don't think I can make her 40th party (I live a couple of states away)...
> 
> Wow you have discovered Pandora late.  An acquaintance of mine also just became a new Pandora collector a year ago.  Sorry to sound so negative but Pandora popularity is on the down side.
> I started my collection in 2008 and back then I ate and sleep Pandora, could not get it out of my mind.  I  haven't worn my Pandora bracelet in years but recently started to wear my bracelet again.  Its an Old Skool bracelet, all charms dates back to 2008-2012.  I prefer the heavier older charms to the newer lighter blingier  ones. I have since moved onto other brands (Troll, True Beadz).  I don't know if Pandora will ever regain its popularity.
> But on a positive note, enjoy your love for Pandora, and its nice of you to buy your friend charms.  My girlfriend and I started Pandora together, we switched to Troll together.  We discovered True Beadz together and all the time buy each other beads.  It's fun have a friend to share this hobby with.
> As for storage, I store my beads in a regular large jewelry case that was given to me as a gift.


----------



## VuittonHwang

My Mom’s & mine collection 
(My mom prefer lesser charms while I prefer fully charmed)


----------



## Molly0

I’m just delighted to have come across an older Pandora “Liquid Silver Wave” bangle.  I have a new found appreciation for minimalist accessories and am just loving its simplistic nature, the best thing about it tho is how good it feels in the way it lays on the arm.


----------



## bella601

My collection, I started late last year. Better late than never I guess ‍♀️


----------



## bella601

AuburnTiger02 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to these forums but have been admiring everyone's jewelry!
> I have been thinking about starting a Pandora bracelet but am nervous about all the articles talking about the company's struggles and the popularity of the bracelets declining.  Do you guys feel like they are still stylish?
> I'm 38, a soon to be stay at home mom and my style is pretty casual.  I wear mostly David Yurman and Tiffany with some costume stuff interspersed but am interested in branching out.  I really like the idea of a charm bracelet and the customization and collectability.


You can start a set even though the brand is on the decline. I still wear David Yurman, Tiffany and other higher end bracelets as well. I just stack them.


----------



## bella601

Nalasmom85 said:


> Hello!
> I’m currently working on a Pandora Disney theme bangle. This is what I have so far...


Pretty


----------



## bella601

AlbertsLove said:


> Anyone ever lose a bracelet? I lost mind. Looked everywhere. I’m so heartbroken. My hubby offered to get me a new one but I couldn’t. The one I had meant so much and I can’t imagine not having it. I want those charms back and I can’t buy the same ones because I have hoped of finding it.


Omg! I would probably lose my mind!


----------



## Mulberrygal

AuburnTiger02 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to these forums but have been admiring everyone's jewelry!
> I have been thinking about starting a Pandora bracelet but am nervous about all the articles talking about the company's struggles and the popularity of the bracelets declining.  Do you guys feel like they are still stylish?
> I'm 38, a soon to be stay at home mom and my style is pretty casual.  I wear mostly David Yurman and Tiffany with some costume stuff interspersed but am interested in branching out.  I really like the idea of a charm bracelet and the customization and collectability.





bella601 said:


> You can start a set even though the brand is on the decline. I still wear David Yurman, Tiffany and other higher end bracelets as well. I just stack them.



I think they are very stylish and wouldn't let the fact they are on the decline stop me getting a bracelet if I loved them. They can be fun, dressy or casual. I have quite a large collection of gold and silver bracelets but haven't added any beads for a few years. I've loved collecting personalised themes.

I still wear a Pandora bracelet everyday and like Bella says they looked great stacked. I wear mine with Tiffany, Cartier, a black pearl bracelet and a few others. I also think they look gorgeous worn alone.

This used to be a very busy, popular thread but it's really dwindled in the last few years. I used to love coming on here for inspiration from everyone's bracelet. The lack of interest definitely shows where Pandora is going.  I've sold some Pandora as I did go a bit too mad on them at one time. I don't think of any of my jewellery as an investment, most of my higher end pieces were purchased for me as presents and I wouldn't think of selling.


----------



## Mulberrygal

AlbertsLove said:


> Anyone ever lose a bracelet? I lost mind. Looked everywhere. I’m so heartbroken. My hubby offered to get me a new one but I couldn’t. The one I had meant so much and I can’t imagine not having it. I want those charms back and I can’t buy the same ones because I have hoped of finding it.



Did you ever find your bracelet or get a new one?
I'd be very sad too if I lost one but I think I'd try to replace as much as I could and try to enjoy creating a new one. It's difficult finding redundant charms though. I've had to resort to evilbay sometimes.......... risky with so many fakes on there.


----------



## guccilover21

UK sale is on at the moment. I have bought so many gorgeous two tone charms and bracelets. Every time I say I’ve had enough Pandora they put on sale beautiful things that I never thought would be on sale!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Here’s my Pandora. As you can see, it’s absolutely full to bursting! The charms from R side of clasp round to L side (as pictured) are: 
Flower spacer, London bus, princess crown, turquoise murano glass, birthday cake, koala bear, horseshoe, fan, Star with blue stones, clip with blue stones, turquoise enamel  butterfly's, duck, blue stone spacer, rose w/white stones, midnight blue murano glass, butterfly cameo, cow, blue topaz, turquoise enamel, clip with blue stones, ‘Sweet Sister’, black MOP hearts, 1/2 butterfly ‘friends forever’, crown, blue hearts murano glass, dragon, flower spacer, kiwi bird, and my safety chain w/14K hearts on. 
I need a new bracelet. This one has lengthened with weight and age. I think I’d like to get a different colour theme too. Maybe purple or pink. Not too sure.


----------



## darkangel07760

I am a huge fan of the sliding clasp/bolo style bracelets! I have one in silver and just bought one in Shine. I plan on putting all my gold charms on the Shine. Next is a Pandora rose!


----------



## enelya

https://www.bustle.com/p/pandoras-n...-your-fave-witches-wizards-exclusive-18655024

There's going to be a 12-piece Harry Potter collection


----------



## Mayaa

YES! Thank you for sharing


----------



## darkangel07760

I got the Pandora shine bracelet and love it! These bracelets are so much easier for me to get on and off.


----------



## gabz

Curious how many people are still into their pandora bracelets or of the moment has sort of passed


----------



## lvchanellvr

I still wear mine but have stopped buying new charms as Pandora is not the company it was several years ago. They stopped offering solid 14k charms without those crystals, it use to be diamonds before. In addition, they use to offer an assortment of two-tone charms which have been on a decline. I am happy with my charms and bracelets I have currently and will continue to wear them.


----------



## Havanese 28

lvchanellvr said:


> I still wear mine but have stopped buying new charms as Pandora is not the company it was several years ago. They stopped offering solid 14k charms without those crystals, it use to be diamonds before. In addition, they use to offer an assortment of two-tone charms which have been on a decline. I am happy with my charms and bracelets I have currently and will continue to wear them.


This is exactly how I feel.  My bracelet is completely in 14 karat gold, and my charms with stones are real gems or diamonds, nothing that’s simulated.  They claim it’s more environmentally friendly to not use diamonds any longer, but I refuse to buy anything else for mine.  I did mine as a family bracelet with my children‘s birthstones and the charms are all for significant milestones or celebrations, so I’ll always cherish and wear mine.  It’s classic.  If you love the concept of owning one, do it.  It’s a charm bracelet and charm bracelets will never be out of fashion.


----------



## bellecate

Pulled out my Christmas bracelet to start wearing. Anyone else have a Christmas one?


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I still wear mine. I mix them up with other brands  too. I haven’t bought any charms lately but I’ve noticed Pandora is becoming more popular again- especially with millennials. Two of my friends recently were gifted Pandora by their kids. I like to buy my own charms but I used to give hints to DH during the holidays


----------



## Havanese 28




----------



## fuzzymummy

I still wear mine but not as often as I used to.  I wore my two animal themed bracelets to a play last week.  They have all the animal print Muranos on them.  Mine also have precious and semi-precious stones.  I am not a fan of the heavy use of CZ in the current styles.


----------



## bellecate

Havanese 28 said:


> View attachment 4603730


Beautiful.


----------



## Havanese 28

bellecate said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## Missydora

I still love mine but have not bought anymore charms in a long while. Happy with what I've got and don't  lust for any of the new stuff even though they are pretty. But I have enough different coloured charms and muranoes to able to do different styles.  I'm definatlely more restrained now.  I do prefer the original pandora concept from what it has become now.


----------



## luvleeness

gabz said:


> Curious how many people are still into their pandora bracelets or of the moment has sort of passed


I have the two tone and the 14k bracelets. The gold is my go-to bracelet despite owning other 18-22k gold bracelets and bangles from other jewelers. Bought new charms early this year but have no plans in the near future. Pandora has been holding back on releasing 14k gold charms with precious stones and there hasn't been any new solid gold bracelet style in recent years. And if they do, not sure if it would be worth the price unless bought during sale events. He shine collection pieces are dazzling but not my style. I've only started collecting three years ago so I don't know how I would feel about it in the years to come. As a charms based bracelet, I think it will always be stylish and personally relevant.


----------



## luvleeness

Havanese 28 said:


> View attachment 4603730


gorgeous!


----------



## Mulberrygal

gabz said:


> Curious how many people are still into their pandora bracelets or of the moment has sort of passed


I think Pandora has had its day really, this used to be such an active lovely thread, with great ideas.
I don't buy them now but I wear my gold charm one most of the time with other bracelets, including my gold Pandora bangle.. I also wear my two-tone one but rarely wear any others as I don't feel the love  anymore......except my Christmas one which I've just put on.
I haven't bought new charms for a couple of years. I admit to buying too many and wish I hadn't! I stopped collecting several years ago as I thought the prices were way over the top but I still got tempted in their sales..........I don't know, just not interested.
I did try to sell a few off but the market is flooded with them, I think the amount of fakes selling on eBay has ruined selling anything genuine which is a shame,


----------



## sparkle7

Although Pandora may not be as popular as maybe 5 years or so ago, I think it's still popular. The lines in the mall this weekend during sale event was around the corner. When I travel to certain parts of the country I still see many women wearing Pandora bracelets. I don't think they will ever be truly gone.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Havanese 28 said:


> View attachment 4603730


Beautiful!


----------



## BigPurseSue

I don't buy them anymore either. I have two bracelets which I still love and wear frequently. I love them because each of the charms mean something. But after two bracelets I said really I have enough. And then Pandora changed direction. The charms are pricey and no longer as nice as in the past. 

All the fakes on ebay make me disinclined to buy them second-hand.


----------



## Molly0

How ironic that I now mostly wear an older pandora bangle (liquid silver wave) that was from the time before the big pandora charm hype.  (I’ve worn it nonstop for months now.)


----------



## BigPurseSue

Molly0 said:


> How ironic that I now mostly wear an older pandora bangle (liquid silver wave) that was from the time before the big pandora charm hype.  (I’ve worn it nonstop for months now.)



Oh I LOVED those! Wanted to buy one but I waited for them to go on sale, I waited too long and the ones in my size were gone.


----------



## TechPrincess

I've started wearing mine again recently. I also just received an email about the new Harry Potter charm line... my wallet ran and hid LOL


----------



## TraGiv

My updated Christmas bracelet.


----------



## Mulberrygal

TraGiv said:


> My updated Christmas bracelet.
> View attachment 4609146



Lovely, I have several charms the same. ❤️
I started wearing my bracelet early this year at the end of Nov. I always used to add a few every year in the Xmas sale for the following year but I've stopped buying Pandora now . I'm going to try the "no spend challenge" in Jan   So no more for a while now. 

Perhaps we could all add our Christmas bracelets and add a bit of sparkle


View attachment 4609678


----------



## TraGiv

Mulberrygal said:


> Lovely, I have several charms the same. ❤️
> I started wearing my bracelet early this year at the end of Nov. I always used to add a few every year in the Xmas sale for the following year but I've stopped buying Pandora now . I'm going to try the "no spend challenge" in Jan   So no more for a while now.
> 
> Perhaps we could all add our Christmas bracelets and add a bit of sparkle
> 
> View attachment 4609686
> View attachment 4609678


Pretty!! I’ve stop buying pandora too!  I need to do a no spend challenge as well.


----------



## fashionista1984

I’m new to Pandora. These are what I’ve bought myself in the past 2 years. Mostly thanks to rue La la - looking at you, my new Christmas bracelet. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## bellecate

fashionista1984 said:


> I’m new to Pandora. These are what I’ve bought myself in the past 2 years. Mostly thanks to rue La la - looking at you, my new Christmas bracelet. Thanks for letting me share.



Very nice.


----------



## darkangel07760

My sterling silver bolo bracelet doesn't stay in place; with a full set of charms on it, I find myself tightening it up throughout the day. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## gabz

Broke this out in honour of chanukah


----------



## darkangel07760

According to Pandora's website bracelet sizing suggestions, I measure 6.75" right above my wristbone.  Pandora suggests I wear a 7.5"/19cm bracelet.  I don't have a shop near me, so I am measuring and loading up my Trollbeads bracelets to see how this sizing suggestion works.  I think that this might be the right size for me, as I plan on wearing a full bracelet, but with no Murano glass beads.  However, I live in the South where it is HOT & HUMID in the summer.  The first summer I was living down here, I could only wear my wedding set; no other rings or bracelets, unless the bracelets were bangles.  Sadly, my fingers swell in the heat, and I have a feeling the rest of me swells a bit too! LOL!  
So this is for the ladies that live in the hot and humid South; what size Pandora bracelet do you wear?  Do you still wear what Pandora's website suggests, or do you like to go one size up for a looser fit?
I hate a tight fit, but I also don't want my Pandora bracelet to be too loose.  Any suggestions would be helpful!


----------



## LapisSiren

I've never been into charm bracelets or as I call them "jingle jangles". But I've started off a friend with a bracelet a couple of charms and clips. Last year Pandora came out with the Harry Potter Golden Snitch bangle and I had to have it. Being a Potter fan and all. No charms. Just the bangle, and a simple double wrap leather bracelet.


----------



## pureplatinum

Wearing a recent, lovely gift to me - the oversized sparkling bow charm. To keep it from sliding sideways i used a silicone stopper inside.


----------



## luvleeness

pureplatinum said:


> View attachment 4646392
> 
> 
> Wearing a recent, lovely gift to me - the oversized sparkling bow charm. To keep it from sliding sideways i used a silicone stopper inside.


Stunning!


----------



## TraGiv

pureplatinum said:


> View attachment 4646392
> 
> 
> Wearing a recent, lovely gift to me - the oversized sparkling bow charm. To keep it from sliding sideways i used a silicone stopper inside.


Pretty!!


----------



## pureplatinum

Many thanks @luvleeness and @TraGiv!


----------



## BigPurseSue

How do you folks clean your Pandora bracelets? 

I pulled out a bracelet I hadn't worn in a bit and it looked pretty mucky even though I had it wrapped up. I spent a good hour cleaning it. Took all the charms off, rubbed them down with a polishing cloth, then washed them and the bracelet in soap and water and buffed them dry with a towel. The towel was black streaked when I was done. It looks like new, but it was such a time intensive thing.


----------



## LVforValentine

BigPurseSue said:


> How do you folks clean your Pandora bracelets?
> 
> I pulled out a bracelet I hadn't worn in a bit and it looked pretty mucky even though I had it wrapped up. I spent a good hour cleaning it. Took all the charms off, rubbed them down with a polishing cloth, then washed them and the bracelet in soap and water and buffed them dry with a towel. The towel was black streaked when I was done. It looks like new, but it was such a time intensive thing.


I have the cleaning kit from Pandora, it was fairly inexpensive. If it's a piece that isn't to bad I usually just give it a good wipe with the polishing cloth and that does the trick. If I haven't worn it in a while and it's tarnished I give it a quick wash with dawn dishsoap, polish with a liquid silver polish (I use one from Tiffany & Co as it doesn't bother my hands). Then I rewash with a drop of dawn using the the little brush in the cleaning kit (or a soft toothbrush). The brush gets all the grime out and any extra polish in tiny crevices. I have pave charms and charms with semi precious stones and I've always had good success.


----------



## BigPurseSue

LVforValentine said:


> I have the cleaning kit from Pandora, it was fairly inexpensive. If it's a piece that isn't to bad I usually just give it a good wipe with the polishing cloth and that does the trick. If I haven't worn it in a while and it's tarnished I give it a quick wash with dawn dishsoap, polish with a liquid silver polish (I use one from Tiffany & Co as it doesn't bother my hands). Then I rewash with a drop of dawn using the the little brush in the cleaning kit (or a soft toothbrush). The brush gets all the grime out and any extra polish in tiny crevices. I have pave charms and charms with semi precious stones and I've always had good success.



Love Dawn dishwashing soap. 

Something I've noticed is that the polishing cloths from Pandora aren't as effective as those from other sources like Sunshine Cloths. Pulled a jacket out of my closet that had a badly tarnished sterling brooch, grabbed a polishing cloth from the bag of such and couldn't make much headway with it. Turned out it was a new branded Pandora cloth. Grabbed another polishing cloth and all the tarnish wiped right off.


----------



## gabz

I find my pandora bracelet doesnt really tarnish and its about 10 yrs old
The earrings i bought last year however dp tarnish quite a bit. Very odd.


----------



## satine112

I just started (and finished) my first (and last) pandora bracelet this past month. I got half the charms from Etsy sellers for $20-30 each, and 8 of them were full price when I first started it. As someone with an addictive personality, these are bad for me. I HAD to have it complete. You know? I bought a charm every day, not thinking of the actual money I was spending. And so I just totaled the cost...NEVER in a million years would I take over $1k if my money and buy this damn bracelet! I’m kind of angry with myself. Does anyone else feel this? Like.,,that’s real money I could have got clothes, a bag, or vacation with but instead I purchased charms. Feeling regret 100000000


----------



## isha_himitsu

satine112 said:


> I just started (and finished) my first (and last) pandora bracelet this past month. I got half the charms from Etsy sellers for $20-30 each, and 8 of them were full price when I first started it. As someone with an addictive personality, these are bad for me. I HAD to have it complete. You know? I bought a charm every day, not thinking of the actual money I was spending. And so I just totaled the cost...NEVER in a million years would I take over $1k if my money and buy this damn bracelet! I’m kind of angry with myself. Does anyone else feel this? Like.,,that’s real money I could have got clothes, a bag, or vacation with but instead I purchased charms. Feeling regret 100000000



You are not alone! I scoured poshmark and even ebay to find specific ones when i got my first bracelet in 2015. It was right before I got pregnant too so i was super impulsive! Lol. I still use mine everyday so i think it was worth the investment. I try not to think of how much everything added up though... [emoji1787]


----------



## BigPurseSue

satine112 said:


> I just started (and finished) my first (and last) pandora bracelet this past month. I got half the charms from Etsy sellers for $20-30 each, and 8 of them were full price when I first started it. As someone with an addictive personality, these are bad for me. I HAD to have it complete. You know? I bought a charm every day, not thinking of the actual money I was spending. And so I just totaled the cost...NEVER in a million years would I take over $1k if my money and buy this damn bracelet! I’m kind of angry with myself. Does anyone else feel this? Like.,,that’s real money I could have got clothes, a bag, or vacation with but instead I purchased charms. Feeling regret 100000000



I hear you. When I started my <ahem> first Pandora bracelet I promised myself I would buy only 3-4 charms and that would be it. But I'm kinda obsessive compulsive and found that I HAD to fill the whole bracelet. And then I had to fill a second bracelet.  I don't like to think of how much I spent. I do enjoy the bracelets. I wear them all the time. I'm wearing one now. I tell myself they keep me from spending more money on other jewelry. When I look at other bracelets while shopping I think "Do I like this more than my Pandora bracelets? No, I do not." And I move on.


----------



## guccilover21

I still really enjoy all my pandora bracelets and charms. I’m just glad I never paid for the gold bracelet and that their new charms don’t appeal to me at all.


----------



## 100700

I love this bracelet very much


----------



## TraGiv

100700 said:


> I love this bracelet very much
> View attachment 4684630
> View attachment 4684631
> View attachment 4684632
> View attachment 4684633


I like it! Very pretty!!


----------



## 100700

TraGiv said:


> I like it! Very pretty!!


Thank you


----------



## rose10

Posting after a while.. found a way to have the gold clasp on my bracelet fixed- have been enjoying wearing my mostly two tone bracelet around the home for now.. kind of  feel special wearing it knowing most of these charms are now retired . Love seeing everyone’s bracelets on here. Though we all could post some more pics..


----------



## rose10

Looking to replace the frog two tone charm with another two tone retired charm.. hopefully soon. Stay safe everyone! ❤️


----------



## rose10

satine112 said:


> I just started (and finished) my first (and last) pandora bracelet this past month. I got half the charms from Etsy sellers for $20-30 each, and 8 of them were full price when I first started it. As someone with an addictive personality, these are bad for me. I HAD to have it complete. You know? I bought a charm every day, not thinking of the actual money I was spending. And so I just totaled the cost...NEVER in a million years would I take over $1k if my money and buy this damn bracelet! I’m kind of angry with myself. Does anyone else feel this? Like.,,that’s real money I could have got clothes, a bag, or vacation with but instead I purchased charms. Feeling regret 100000000


I am like you in the sense that i wanted my pandora bracelet complete/full. Luckily, others charms i brought i sold them for retail or was able to return them for a full refund (they were new never worn), and all i am left with is with my one bracelet. I do love the charms on there and this is an piece of jewellery that is special in its own way.

But if i had more than one bracelet- I would feel regret for sure. This bracelet is unlike any other i have and wear with gold and platinum bangles and looks good, makes me happy.

With Pandora, coming from experience- you need to know what you love and will continue to love and will wear for forever as jewellery and then buy the charms.. otherwise you will be rethinking all the money spent on it.

And am so glad i never pulled the trigger on any of their gold charms(they look gorgeous!)- the amount of money spent on there would have been a huge regret for me considering that money could get me anything in gold/diamonds i wanted..


----------



## luvleeness

rose10 said:


> Posting after a while.. found a way to have the gold clasp on my bracelet fixed- have been enjoying wearing my mostly two tone bracelet around the home for now.. kind of  feel special wearing it knowing most of these charms are now retired . Love seeing everyone’s bracelets on here. Though we all could post some more pics..
> View attachment 4724504


Your charms are gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## BigPurseSue

rose10 said:


> Posting after a while.. found a way to have the gold clasp on my bracelet fixed- have been enjoying wearing my mostly two tone bracelet around the home for now.. kind of  feel special wearing it knowing most of these charms are now retired . Love seeing everyone’s bracelets on here. Though we all could post some more pics..
> View attachment 4724504



That is so classic! I love all those original two-tone charms. And the pink is lovely. Your bracelet reminds me of why I fell in love with Pandora.


----------



## Cinnamon718

Here's my bracelet. I don't imagine I'll add any more charms because it's getting heavy.  No real theme. Just things I love- my Country, Koalas, and Make up!  Isn't the Koala cute?


----------



## rose10

Lizawun said:


> wanna ask, can I use jewelry cleaner for pandora or better use something else?


I generally use their cloth for cleaning or a soapy solution and brush and then dry them with a soft cloth- they look brand new. 

Never used any other cleaners on it as thinking they can be harsh.. so cant comment on that..


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Hello, I found this thread and decided to pull out one of my bracelets. Clearly it’s been a long time since I’ve worn it or cleaned it.....


----------



## foxgal

It’s a small little addition but I’m really happy with how the Pandora polished wishbone ring in yellow-plate pairs with my rose gold cluster ring from Jewlr.


----------



## Molly0

Received an anniversary present from my dear husband.  Fireworks bangle with inscription “The best is yet to come”.  Nice sentiment after 22 years of marriage.


----------



## 100700

Just finished My Pandora x trollbeads   trolldora  bracelet this will be my only Pandora bracelet to keep I love it it's my favorite


----------



## TammySue

@100700 - Your bracelet is gorgeous!  I have my Pandora gold charms on a gold Trollbeads bracelet too.
Someone posted on Facebook that Pandora is supposedly bringing back 14k gold charms early next year.
Has anyone heard about this?


----------



## 100700

TammySue said:


> @100700 - Your bracelet is gorgeous!  I have my Pandora gold charms on a gold Trollbeads bracelet too.
> Someone posted on Facebook that Pandora is supposedly bringing back 14k gold charms early next year.
> Has anyone heard about this?


Thank you ❤️  I never heard of that but if it’s true it will be great


----------



## luvleeness

100700 said:


> View attachment 4743312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished My Pandora x trollbeads trolldora bracelet this will be my only Pandora bracelet to keep I love it it's my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743306
> View attachment 4743307
> View attachment 4743308


Wow! Gorgeous bracelet and charms you've got. Do you have a gold pandora bracelet too? if yes, have you noticed any stretching like how it does with the silver? I've read and been told that the silver stretches to 1 cm. neither my gold pandora nor my silver pandora bracelet has stretched. thanks.


----------



## luvleeness

Questions for those familiar with the Pandora 14k gold snake chain bracelet. 

1. Does it stretch like the silver version? Pandora claims that their bracelets may stretch by up to 1cm. Mine hasn't at all but i have not been wearing it full or often these past few years. 
2. Do you have tips to help loosen or stretch the gold bracelet? I find that for the same comfort level, it fits less charms than my silver despite being exactly the same length. I'm scared to bend it.

Thank you in advance for sharing your thoughts.  Hope you are all well and staying safe.


----------



## Denalikins

I recently purchased a couple new charms from Jared’s sale! Hopefully I can add the gold bangle soon!


----------



## Denalikins

Has anyone been collecting the 20th anniversary charms? I’ve honestly been underwhelmed with Pandora the past few years. I’d like to see more gold and real gemstones again or even just plain ss charms. 

I think they should have came out with a special 20th anniversary bracelets and charms catalog. It could have included all of the bracelets and charms ever produced which would be super fun to have and reference! It would have made a wonderful collector’s item


----------



## marie132

BigPurseSue said:


> How do you folks clean your Pandora bracelets?
> 
> I pulled out a bracelet I hadn't worn in a bit and it looked pretty mucky even though I had it wrapped up. I spent a good hour cleaning it. Took all the charms off, rubbed them down with a polishing cloth, then washed them and the bracelet in soap and water and buffed them dry with a towel. The towel was black streaked when I was done. It looks like new, but it was such a time intensive thing.


Store your stuff next to a pack of silica gel, that should keep the humidity at bay, thus slowing down the tarnishing!


----------



## areyoulistening

Have you seen the new crescent moon charm/pendant, hoops, and ring? I am absolutely in love and bought the pendant as soon as I saw it with the 23" chain. Today I ordered the hoops and ring as a part of my Christmas gifts.


----------



## Cjohn

areyoulistening said:


> Have you seen the new crescent moon charm/pendant, hoops, and ring? I am absolutely in love and bought the pendant as soon as I saw it with the 23" chain. Today I ordered the hoops and ring as a part of my Christmas gifts.


I have not seen the crescent moon but thanks for pointing them out!  My daughter loves moon-related things so I might add one to her Christmas list!  So cute!


----------



## areyoulistening

Cjohn said:


> I have not seen the crescent moon but thanks for pointing them out!  My daughter loves moon-related things so I might add one to her Christmas list!  So cute!


No problem! I'm a moon lover myself, so I may be a bit biased, haha.


----------



## ka.gonenc

İ noticed that i dont wear my Pandora bracelet any more, decided to sell it and buy some tiny diamond bracelet, sold one charm and regret it so much! İ will keep it in the box but just dont feel like saying bye to it. And i do wear an empty bracelet on everyday basis, i never take it off, never. Now i am after O necklace, i think it will end up same as bracelet but it makes me happy just to but and own it.


----------



## NetteFubar

Hello.  New member here.
I have a Pandora Moments snake chain slider bracelet and a black leather slider bracelet (fat wrists ) In the description of the snake chain, on the Pandora official site, it says that it features interchangeable end caps, but does not say this on the leather one.  Any ideas if they are interchangeable? I don't want to faff with the ends in case they're not supposed to come off.  If they are supposed to come off, where I can buy these from? Thanks


----------



## TammySue

My Pandora bracelets that I wear every day. 
(sorry for blurry pic taken with digital camera; I have to get a smartphone).


----------



## TraGiv

TammySue said:


> My Pandora bracelets that I wear every day.
> (sorry for blurry pic taken with digital camera; I have to get a smartphone).
> View attachment 5041945


Pretty!! I love the gold pieces.


----------



## TammySue

Thank you!


----------



## gregbeajon2020

My family and husband got me a bunch of new charms this past Christmas. So many Disney ones


----------



## TraGiv

gregbeajon2020 said:


> My family and husband got me a bunch of new charms this past Christmas. So many Disney ones


Nice! I love all the dangles.


----------



## TammySue

Pandora is releasing a new 14k gold collection!  So exciting!









						Pandora 14k Gold Mother's Day 2021 Collection - The Art of Pandora | The #1 Pandora Blog ♕
					

Glow up your Pandora jewellery with the upcoming Pandora 14k Gold Mother's Day 2021 Collection!




					theartofpandora.com


----------



## luvleeness

TammySue said:


> Pandora is releasing a new 14k gold collection!  So exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandora 14k Gold Mother's Day 2021 Collection - The Art of Pandora | The #1 Pandora Blog ♕
> 
> 
> Glow up your Pandora jewellery with the upcoming Pandora 14k Gold Mother's Day 2021 Collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theartofpandora.com


that's wonderful. been waiting for new 14k gold items. thanks for sharing this news.  exciting!


----------



## nesia69

My both pandora’s bracelets


----------



## Tabbytoots

My husband has been buying me nothing but gold charms eversince I lost my first Pandora bracelet 5 years ago. He said he’d promise to fill up my bracelet with goldies once we have recovered from our debts  I just can’t get enough!


----------



## swee7bebe

I finished my Pandora bracelet (finally). I go through periods where I like to wear it and when i don’t wear it because I feel like it’s too bulky. But since Mother’s Day is coming up and I love their Mother’s Day charms, I bought myself a couple of charms to finish off the bracelet. This is a mix of Disney charms my husband bought for me when we went to Disney, some Mother’s Day charms, and charms that remind me of my husband and kids.





I was in the store today and I was asking about the leather bracelets. The sales person said for Memorial Day weekend they are coming out with a light blue leather bracelet with a seashell clasp - it will be a perfect souvenir from our trip to boothbay Harbor, Maine on Memorial Day weekend. I’ll have to hunt down a Pandora store there.


----------



## Simplyput

Got these all this at my local flea market for $60. I use to work for Pandora while in graduate school. Yes, they are real


----------



## gabz

Does anyone have the statue of liberty charm? Reviews seem to say it catches on clothes a lot. Wondered if that is true


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I just purchased the limited edition Las Vegas bangle with the Vegas charm. It will look perfect with my dice.


----------



## KBecks

Starting out with Pandora here. I purchased a secondhand basic moments bracelet via goodwil auction and it finally arrived. As far as I can tell, it's authentic.  I got the 7.5 inch and it feels good and comfortable on the wrist.  It is naked so far.  I am uncertain whether I will love Pandora but I was at an event over the weekend and saw a woman wearing one and I loved it on her.

I hope to collect all secondhand charms, just for the savings and the thrill of the hunt.  I would love to buy some gold charms.  But... it's about the right charms at the right prices.  I would love a gold or two-tone bracelet too.  But one step at a time.  I want to have the same careful collecting experience but ideally at reduced prices.  I don't generally like going in jewelry stores and don't know if I will venture into our area Pandora store.  I rarely go to the mall anymore.  Maybe a special trip. 

My favorite charm in photos is the Galaxy charm, and I ordered a clear one (hopefully authentic, maybe not?) off Ebay yesterday.  I think my first bracelet will be minimal, with maybe one bead and two clips, or maybe 3 beads and two clips?  I am also interested in buying another bracelet (they seem easy to find) and perhaps stacking two.  If I end up collecting a lot of beads I will need an 8 inch bracelet. I think I am going to go all silver but I also love the Galaxy blue. 

I am typically not a bracelet person but I am happy that this 7.5 moments bracelet is comfortable. I also like the barrel clasp. 

Thanks to everyone who shares photos here!  Just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Tabbytoots

KBecks said:


> Starting out with Pandora here. I purchased a secondhand basic moments bracelet via goodwil auction and it finally arrived. As far as I can tell, it's authentic.  I got the 7.5 inch and it feels good and comfortable on the wrist.  It is naked so far.  I am uncertain whether I will love Pandora but I was at an event over the weekend and saw a woman wearing one and I loved it on her.
> 
> I hope to collect all secondhand charms, just for the savings and the thrill of the hunt.  I would love to buy some gold charms.  But... it's about the right charms at the right prices.  I would love a gold or two-tone bracelet too.  But one step at a time.  I want to have the same careful collecting experience but ideally at reduced prices.  I don't generally like going in jewelry stores and don't know if I will venture into our area Pandora store.  I rarely go to the mall anymore.  Maybe a special trip.
> 
> My favorite charm in photos is the Galaxy charm, and I ordered a clear one (hopefully authentic, maybe not?) off Ebay yesterday.  I think my first bracelet will be minimal, with maybe one bead and two clips, or maybe 3 beads and two clips?  I am also interested in buying another bracelet (they seem easy to find) and perhaps stacking two.  If I end up collecting a lot of beads I will need an 8 inch bracelet. I think I am going to go all silver but I also love the Galaxy blue.
> 
> I am typically not a bracelet person but I am happy that this 7.5 moments bracelet is comfortable. I also like the barrel clasp.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who shares photos here!  Just wanted to say hi.


Good luck with your charm hunt  would love to see pics of your future pandora charm bracelet


----------



## Tabbytoots

I just bought a box to place my pandora bracelets and charms and since i only have 1 Pandora ring, i decided to use it for my other favorites rings as well. I love the box (though I doubt if this is real Pandora brand) since it really organizes the charms.


----------



## KBecks

Neat jewelry box!  I imagine that keeping charms organized can be tricky.

Yesterday I noticed that Pandora has a snake necklace and thought that might be cool too.  But really I need to take a break from shopping, looking at charms it eating up too much time.


----------



## Tabbytoots

Thanks! Yes it was a bit of a mess before but i like how they have those metal bars where you can line up the charms.

what snake necklace are you referring to?is it a new item from Pandora?


----------



## KBecks

Tabbytoots said:


> Thanks! Yes it was a bit of a mess before but i like how they have those metal bars where you can line up the charms.
> 
> what snake necklace are you referring to?is it a new item from Pandora?



Not new, just the Pandora moments snake chain neklace.





						Sterling Silver Charm Necklace
					

Discover Pandora's Sterling Silver Charm Necklace. Shop this necklace today and showcase your charms in a unique way.




					us.pandora.net


----------



## Raindrops1789

Hi All! 
I am a returning collector - starting again after many years of hiatus. I LOVE all the old, solid gold pieces and have been scouring the internet to find the charms I want. There are a couple more that are on my wish list, but I'm almost done with my first gold bracelet and wanted to share some pictures. They're not the best, but hopefully show what gold charms are still available out there! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Tabbytoots said:


> I just bought a box to place my pandora bracelets and charms and since i only have 1 Pandora ring, i decided to use it for my other favorites rings as well. I love the box (though I doubt if this is real Pandora brand) since it really organizes the charms.


This looks similar to the thing they use in retail locations when showing charms.


----------



## Arachne911

TammySue said:


> My Pandora bracelets that I wear every day.
> (sorry for blurry pic taken with digital camera; I have to get a smartphone).
> View attachment 5041945


Can you post a clear picture? This inspires me to pull out my bracelets plus my husband just went and bought me a new one with 3 charms just for us. No Disney but the bracelet is carage clasp which is pretty.sorry for grammar errors I'm on my tablet.


----------



## Arachne911

queenesther said:


> I agree, I have some Trollbeads, True Beadz, and Ohm.  I buy mostly glass from these brands nowadays and only 3 or 4 times a year.
> 
> 
> I also have Troll, as well as True Beadz, Ohm, and Redbalifrog.  My favorite bracelet is my True Beadz bracelet.  I like Trollbbead glass, Pandora glass always looks dead to me (no sparkle).
> I swear I see all these beautiful bracelets posted on social media but never anyone IRL wear any of these brands.  I am an arm watcher.  I love to see what jewelry people are wearing. I see hardly any Pandora anymore,  I never see Troll, Ohm, True Beadz or Redbalifrog.
> I am currently wearing an arm full of plain sterling bangles and I wear my True Beadz or Troll bracelet often.  My favorite brands in order are Troll, True Beadz, Redbalifrog with Ohm and Pandora dead last.


Do these other brands fit Pandora bracelets?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My Las Vegas themed bracelet!!!


----------



## Tabbytoots

Raindrops1789 said:


> Hi All!
> I am a returning collector - starting again after many years of hiatus. I LOVE all the old, solid gold pieces and have been scouring the internet to find the charms I want. There are a couple more that are on my wish list, but I'm almost done with my first gold bracelet and wanted to share some pictures. They're not the best, but hopefully show what gold charms are still available out there! Thanks for letting me share!


Oh my! Your Goldies are such beauties! My hubby has been sourcing out a lot of these as well and I consider myself lucky to hve a very supportive husband!


----------



## gabz

I was thinking of picking this up. Is pandora still relevant lol?






						Pandora Shopping Bag Dangle Charm
					

Pandora




					ca.pandora.net


----------



## gabz

I was thinking of picking this up. Is pandora still relevant lol?






						Pandora Shopping Bag Dangle Charm
					

Pandora




					ca.pandora.net


----------



## Tabbytoots

gabz said:


> I was thinking of picking this up. Is pandora still relevant lol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandora Shopping Bag Dangle Charm
> 
> 
> Pandora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca.pandora.net


Not like it used to but if you love it then that’s what matters. I love my Pandora very much and i cant wait for this pandemic to be over so I can wear them again. I’ll be wearing them for many more years to come  it’s a treasure I would have passed down to my daughter but I only have sons


----------



## gabz

Tabbytoots said:


> Not like it used to but if you love it then that’s what matters. I love my Pandora very much and i cant wait for this pandemic to be over so I can wear them again. I’ll be wearing them for many more years to come  it’s a treasure I would have passed down to my daughter but I only have sons


Boy mom club lol! My niece did start a bracelet as her graduation gift from all of us for finishing elementary this year though


----------



## Tabbytoots

Yeah LOL. Pandora doesnt have the same hype it used to but I think its still relevant. All the stores in our country have remained operational for years already and hve not heard any that have closed up except temporarily due to pandemic.

however the goldies are in a shortage now as they have not replenished their stocks. We are only able to getthe ones we like through online sourcing.


----------



## jpark2

I'm also coming back to Pandora after a long break. I recently realized that the reason I wasn't wearing my bracelet anymore was because it was too heavy and cumbersome. I removed all but two clips and a single charm and love the look now. I plan to switch out the single charm to match my mood/outfits now. I'm really tempted by the gold bracelet now but not a fan of the single clip charm thats available on the site now. I prefer the round ones.


----------



## gabz

Eyeing the take a break coffee charm. Anyone have that one?


----------



## lvchanellvr

Raindrops1789 said:


> Hi All!
> I am a returning collector - starting again after many years of hiatus. I LOVE all the old, solid gold pieces and have been scouring the internet to find the charms I want. There are a couple more that are on my wish list, but I'm almost done with my first gold bracelet and wanted to share some pictures. They're not the best, but hopefully show what gold charms are still available out there! Thanks for letting me share!


Lovely bracelet! I've started to wear mine as well and I do miss those solid gold charms that they use to offer.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Raindrops1789 said:


> Hi All!
> I am a returning collector - starting again after many years of hiatus. I LOVE all the old, solid gold pieces and have been scouring the internet to find the charms I want. There are a couple more that are on my wish list, but I'm almost done with my first gold bracelet and wanted to share some pictures. They're not the best, but hopefully show what gold charms are still available out there! Thanks for letting me share!




Oh wow funny you should say this I'm just getting back into pandora after quitting several years ago back when they didn't do plated charms or  pandora rose. 
I miss the solid gold charms and the two tone charms with solid gold 
I'm so sad that they don't seem to sell solid gold charms anymore . 
Do you know where to find them and to know they are authentic? I dont mind second hand but nervous of buying fakes. 
I'm.so excited to get back into collecting . The charms are so pretty and the silver ones are so much fun


----------



## Raindrops1789

xblackxstarx said:


> Oh wow funny you should say this I'm just getting back into pandora after quitting several years ago back when they didn't do plated charms or  pandora rose.
> I miss the solid gold charms and the two tone charms with solid gold
> I'm so sad that they don't seem to sell solid gold charms anymore .
> Do you know where to find them and to know they are authentic? I dont mind second hand but nervous of buying fakes.
> I'm.so excited to get back into collecting . The charms are so pretty and the silver ones are so much fun


How fun to get back into collecting! The older gold charms are definitely my favorites. All of my charms have been sourced from either Poshmark, Mercari, or Ebay. I don't know of a fool-proof way to ensure you get an authentic piece, unfortunately, but I do take steps to weed out the obvious fakes. The first thing I always do is make sure Pandora actually made that piece, by looking through old catalogues (some as far back as 2007!) and then I make sure the hallmark markings on the piece I'm buying look legit...always look for the 585 ALE or G585 ALE stamps. I would never buy a gold piece without those markings. And, of course, if the price seems too good to be true...it's because it is. Some of the really rare gold pieces can even go for over their original retail price! Please post pics once you start collecting again!


----------



## gabz

Ordered the coffee charm for myself and one for mil for her bday!


----------



## HeatherL

I started collecting Pandora back in 2011, I believe.  It took me a while to complete one bracelet, loved it and wore it all the time, until I just stopped.  That was several years ago.  I started slowly getting back into collecting again probably in 2018/19.  I’ve redesigned my original bracelet and somehow gained quite a bit more bracelets as time went on.  I find it calming and relaxing and enjoy wearing them again.  I’m glad to see this thread pick up so I wanted to try to continue it.


----------



## xblackxstarx

This is my current bracelet. 
I don't have any of my Pandora from years ago and I hugely regret getting rid of it as it would have been sentimental to me but i didn't realise. 
I hope pandora can bring back their solid gold charms 
Would be so exciting and id buy a solid gold bracelet immediately if they did 
But please no gold and cubic zirconia we need diamond when its gold


----------



## xblackxstarx

Please everyone do share your Pandora collections and creations


----------



## HeatherL

Here is my redesign of my original bracelet and what started me collecting again.  I will take more pics and add to this thread as well.




	

		
			
		

		
	
These are mainly Pandora “beads”charms with the exception of three Chamilia charms and one Tara’s Diary charms. (based out of Ireland).


----------



## HeatherL

Here is another bracelet where I combined two “mini” bracelets into one and added two new charms as well. This is the newest. I decided to take pics of my collection today & I’m going to spam the thread. Sorry. I think I’m done collecting for now but I have a few I’d like to tweak and a couple homeless charms that I’m not sure what to do with. Maybe over time I’ll figure out something to do with them but I’m not putting pressure on myself like I did when I first started.


----------



## HeatherL




----------



## HeatherL




----------



## HeatherL




----------



## HeatherL




----------



## HeatherL




----------



## HeatherL




----------



## HeatherL

The mesh bracelet are my homeless charms.


----------



## HeatherL




----------



## TraGiv

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 5211192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another bracelet where I combined two “mini” bracelets into one and added two new charms as well. This is the newest. I decided to take pics of my collection today & I’m going to spam the thread. Sorry. I think I’m done collecting for now but I have a few I’d like to tweak and a couple homeless charms that I’m not sure what to do with. Maybe over time I’ll figure out something to do with them but I’m not putting pressure on myself like I did when I first started.


Wow! Nice collection! I thought I had a lot.


----------



## HeatherL

TraGiv said:


> Wow! Nice collection! I thought I had a lot.


Thanks!  The second time around I definitely went a little crazy.


----------



## xblackxstarx

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 5211202
> 
> The mesh bracelet are my homeless charms.


 

You have an incredible beautiful collection ! I hope to build mine up to have as many some day. Thank you ever so much for sharing your beautiful photos


----------



## HeatherL

xblackxstarx said:


> You have an incredible beautiful collection ! I hope to build mine up to have as many some day. Thank you ever so much for sharing your beautiful photos


Oh, thank you so much.  I have to admit I did go a little crazy after taking a break from collecting for several years.  I did wait for promotions and it was/is a fun journey.  I hope you have fun with your collecting as well.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone know roughly how long it takes for a new pandora bracelet to lose it stiffness and stretch a bit? 
I don't remember mine ever being rock hard when I bought them new but it was a very long time ago.


----------



## HeatherL

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone know roughly how long it takes for a new pandora bracelet to lose it stiffness and stretch a bit?
> I don't remember mine ever being rock hard when I bought them new but it was a very long time ago.


I do remember them being really stiff and waiting for them to break in.  I’m not sure how long it takes but I don’t think it’s very long & it depends on usage as well.


----------



## gabz

HeatherL said:


> I do remember them being really stiff and waiting for them to break in.  I’m not sure how long it takes but I don’t think it’s very long & it depends on usage as well.


I feel like a few weeks?


----------



## HeatherL

gabz said:


> I feel like a few weeks?


Maybe, maybe a month/month 1/2.  I’m not 100% sure and the more it’s worn the quicker it will break in as well.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hopefully mine loosens up as I put charms on a new bracelet and now it feels too small but the older bracelet was fine . I didn't know they stretched so much !


----------



## xblackxstarx

I've just a charm off ebay and the seller has sent me a totally different charm than what was shown in the photo. 
So disappointed  
Does anyone know any good sellers we can trust for retired charms or how to tell if they are fake charms ?


----------



## HeatherL

xblackxstarx said:


> I've just a charm off ebay and the seller has sent me a totally different charm than what was shown in the photo.
> So disappointed
> Does anyone know any good sellers we can trust for retired charms or how to tell if they are fake charms ?


They should take it back if it’s not what you ordered.  Sorry, I’ve only gotten two charms from eBay & I think they are both authentic but it was luck. I just read the seller reviews snd gave it a shot.  I’ve used Rue La La several times.  They get the discontinued charms.  They don’t always have pandora if you sign up, you will get email notifications (for everything) but it will let you know when pandora will be available.  Shipping is $10 bucks but the prices on pandora are pretty good.


----------



## gabz

What did we grab in the sale today? I scored the stars murano and a silver bangle


----------



## Maxt

I got these rings


----------



## guccilover21

Hi guys,

I finally managed to get my hands on a 14ct gold Pandora bracelet. It’s so gorgeous! Sadly they don’t sell gold charms for it anymore!


----------



## Mcandy

i heard that pandora is ending their collab with harry potter. Is this true? Just got the deathly hollows charm! Im excited for avengers


----------



## RaiZen

Tabbytoots said:


> Not like it used to but if you love it then that’s what matters. I love my Pandora very much and i cant wait for this pandemic to be over so I can wear them again. I’ll be wearing them for many more years to come  it’s a treasure I would have passed down to my daughter but I only have sons


I haven’t worn my bracelets since the pandemic started either, but I do look at them often and clean them once a month to keep them looking new.


----------



## RaiZen

xblackxstarx said:


> Oh wow funny you should say this I'm just getting back into pandora after quitting several years ago back when they didn't do plated charms or  pandora rose.
> I miss the solid gold charms and the two tone charms with solid gold
> I'm so sad that they don't seem to sell solid gold charms anymore .
> Do you know where to find them and to know they are authentic? I dont mind second hand but nervous of buying fakes.
> I'm.so excited to get back into collecting . The charms are so pretty and the silver ones are so much fun


I’m really glad that they have brought back the solid gold two tone pieces.  I’m not a fan of the gold plated pieces and also stopped buying for that very reason.


----------



## Mcandy

RaiZen said:


> I’m really glad that they have brought back the solid gold two tone pieces.  I’m not a fan of the gold plated pieces and also stopped buying for that very reason.


Their gold plated ones are not sterling silver right? They just say metal blend. No 925 or anything. That means it can tarnish


----------



## Mcandy

guccilover21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally managed to get my hands on a 14ct gold Pandora bracelet. It’s so gorgeous! Sadly they don’t sell gold charms for it anymore!
> View attachment 5303830


It still looks beautiful without the charms though


----------



## darkangel07760

I mostly wear gold Pandora nowadays but I just splurged on the Marvel Thor's Hammer charm.


----------



## darkangel07760

Got my Thor’s hammer!


----------



## Mcandy

Why did they discontinue the harry potter line? I got tgeir last deathly hollow charm


----------



## darkangel07760

Mcandy said:


> Why did they discontinue the harry potter line? I got tgeir last deathly hollow charm


Not sure, I haven’t heard any announcements


----------



## darkangel07760

Anyone have anything from the Pandora Me line? Curious to hear what people think.


----------



## darkangel07760

What I am wearing today:


----------



## insidemysoul

darkangel07760 said:


> Anyone have anything from the Pandora Me line? Curious to hear what people think.


I recently purchased a bracelet and the purple heart link, I really like it. It is so light weight that I forget that I'm wearing it. However, I have seen online for that reason people don't like it. Hope that helps.


----------



## darkangel07760

insidemysoul said:


> I recently purchased a bracelet and the purple heart link, I really like it. It is so light weight that I forget that I'm wearing it. However, I have seen online for that reason people don't like it. Hope that helps.


Yes thank you! I don’t have a Pandora store near me, but next weekend my friend and I are going on a shopping trip where there is a Pandora store so I am looking for some feedback on Pandora Me.


----------



## Deleted 698298

darkangel07760 said:


> Anyone have anything from the Pandora Me line? Curious to hear what people think.


Just purchased the Link Chain necklace from the line and some spare links (the multicolour ones) I’ll be wearing it with some pendants I already have. It looked good and the price was competitive. I’ll post a photo when receive it next week


----------



## darkangel07760

Consumer2much said:


> Just purchased the Link Chain necklace from the line and some spare links (the multicolour ones) I’ll be wearing it with some pendants I already have. It looked good and the price was competitive. I’ll post a photo when receive it next week


Yes please do!


----------



## darkangel07760

My friend and I traveled over 2 hours to Destin, FL for a shopping trip and our first stop was at Pandora. I haven’t been to a Pandora in years since I moved from NJ to AL. 
I had been eyeballing Foundrae and Lionheart jewelry that has all those beautiful charms; like a charm bracelet for your neck! But I just splurged on a small Cartier JUC a couple of months ago so it’s going to be awhile until I can afford one of those.
So I set my sights on Pandora Me. When they first debuted a couple of years ago I wasn’t impressed. But they revamped it less than a year ago, and it caught my eye. 
I purchased a chain necklace, a circle connector, and two medallions in Pandora Rose. Love it. Their Pandora Rose is a silver/copper alloy plated with 14k rose gold. I have a few pieces of Pandora Rose that I have worn a lot over the years, and it looks the same as when I purchased it, though it has developed a beautiful patina. I do not like to purchase plated gold. But this is something different, and is a very reasonable price point. 
Anyways, here is what I purchased, and I am still fiddling with it but here is what I came up with so far. 
I brought my friend in with me who had never set foot inside a Pandora, and she ended up buying her first bracelet with a beautiful combo of silver and Pandora Rose. I have brought her over to the dark side haha!!!


----------



## Deleted 698298

ok, so I’m really happy with the chunky necklace. I’m not joking when I say it’s Tiffany’s  silver quality (in fact next to it on the photo). I hope it will age well. Pandora ME collection is worth checking out


----------



## darkangel07760

Consumer2much said:


> ok, so I’m really happy with the chunky necklace. I’m not joking when I say it’s Tiffany’s  silver quality (in fact next to it on the photo). I hope it will age well. Pandora ME collection is worth checking out
> 
> View attachment 5430867


I love it. I have the Pandora rose version. I am going to grab a silver one too.


----------



## darkangel07760

Wow it HAS been a long time since I shopped at Pandora; the new boxes on the left are not as nice as the Older ones I have on the right. 
And here is another pic of the Pandora Me chain, connector and 2 medallions I got this past Saturday ❤️


----------



## darkangel07760

I ordered the star clasp bracelet because they didn’t have it in stock when I visited Pandora. I love it! Anyone else have it?


----------



## ARMCANDIES

When I started on my pandora, I collected only solid gold ones and some odd gold/silver pieces. The significant ones are: Queen Bee (my mum), Bag (my love for Lv), Angel (to guard over my mum) Teddy Bear(my beloved pet) Girl/Boy (me and my other half). I stopped wearing them when I got addicted to Cartier.


----------



## LizO...

ARMCANDIES said:


> When I started on my pandora, I collected only solid gold ones and some odd gold/silver pieces. The significant ones are: Queen Bee (my mum), Bag (my love for Lv), Angel (to guard over my mum) Teddy Bear(my beloved pet) Girl/Boy (me and my other half). I stopped wearing them when I got addicted to Cartier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441909


what a lovely bracelet.It is a pity you don‘t wear it anymore.


----------



## guccilover21

LizO... said:


> what a lovely bracelet.It is a pity you don‘t wear it anymore.


Yes what a shame! I’m obsessed with cartier too but just wear them all. You have two wrists you know! Haha.


----------



## darkangel07760

ARMCANDIES said:


> When I started on my pandora, I collected only solid gold ones and some odd gold/silver pieces. The significant ones are: Queen Bee (my mum), Bag (my love for Lv), Angel (to guard over my mum) Teddy Bear(my beloved pet) Girl/Boy (me and my other half). I stopped wearing them when I got addicted to Cartier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441909
> View attachment 5441911
> View attachment 5441909
> View attachment 5441911


I just got back into wearing my Pandora, I find I like to wear it 2/3 full instead of it completely filled because I like the look of some space. Maybe try that and wear it with your Cartier!


----------



## LizO...

I think it is time to share new pictures of our current Pandora creations I will start.


----------



## ARMCANDIES

guccilover21 said:


> Yes what a shame! I’m obsessed with cartier too but just wear them all. You have two wrists you know! Haha.


----------



## ARMCANDIES

ARMCANDIES said:


> View attachment 5447837


Hmmmm, thank god after MCO it still fits.


----------



## darkangel07760

Wearing my gold and two toned with some silver Pandora. I have found that I like my gold charms better on a silver bracelet; they “pop” more. 
Also just got a skinny signature bangle with diamonds by Monica Vinader from the Nordies Anni sale


----------



## LizO...

darkangel07760 said:


> Wearing my gold and two toned with some silver Pandora. I have found that I like my gold charms better on a silver bracelet; they “pop” more.
> Also just got a skinny signature bangle with diamonds by Monica Vinader from the Nordies Anni sale
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510804


You have the Dragonfly Charm .I am still hunting this one.


----------



## darkangel07760

LizO... said:


> You have the Dragonfly Charm .I am still hunting this one.


Yes! I don’t remember when I got it but I have had it for years. ❤️
I hope you find yours one day soon!


----------



## Maxt

My latest creation (wanted rose gold bracelet for so long and it is finally done)


----------



## LizO...

Maxt said:


> My latest creation (wanted rose gold bracelet for so long and it is finally done)


I like the Muranos you have.Very nice.


----------



## LizO...

I have been in Paris recently and saw the Phönix charm, which is not availabe in my country, and of course I could not resist and bought directly two.


----------



## darkangel07760

LizO... said:


> I have been in Paris recently and saw the Phönix charm, which is not availabe in my country, and of course I could not resist and bought directly two.
> 
> View attachment 5573813


Oh I love them!


----------



## LizO...

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh I love them!


Thank you


----------



## darkangel07760

I finally bought a new polishing cloth and WOW my gold pieces are tarnished! I am assuming it is because I have them on a silver bracelet, but I used half of my polishing cloth on my gold charms only and I am floored. Is there a better way to get tarnish off of gold? I could have used the cloth more, I just got tired of rubbing it constantly haha!
I clean my bracelet every week/2 weeks in warm water with Dawn, and it has been a couple of months since I last polished them.


----------



## darkangel07760

Did anyone go for the bracelet promo? I went in with my friend and she got a Pandora Rose spacer, and 3 zodiac charms for each of her children. I got a star charm, the 3 sided hamsa/evil eye/feather in Pandora rose and a Pandora Me bracelet in Pandora Rose.


----------



## foxgal

I haven’t bought or worn Pandora bracelets for a while, but was excited to find these earrings! I’ve been on the hunt for “Goldilocks” silver hoops…not too big, not too small, not plain but not blingy. And their small heart hoops are perfect! I’m not usually a heart person but I love how these are sideways and kinda asymmetrical. New 24/7 hoops for my first piercing!


----------



## foxgal

darkangel07760 said:


> Did anyone go for the bracelet promo? I went in with my friend and she got a Pandora Rose spacer, and 3 zodiac charms for each of her children. I got a star charm, the 3 sided hamsa/evil eye/feather in Pandora rose and a Pandora Me bracelet in Pandora Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589247



Beautiful! Sad I missed the promo when I bought the earrings today


----------



## darkangel07760

foxgal said:


> Beautiful! Sad I missed the promo when I bought the earrings today


I know they hold promos several times a year, it was just right timing for me!


----------



## samiyahlk

Does anyone who has the solid gold Pandora bracelet still wear there’s? Is the gold still looking ok or has it tarnished ? Considering buying the solid gold Pandora bracelet to wear wth my juc….thanks


----------



## samiyahlk

guccilover21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally managed to get my hands on a 14ct gold Pandora bracelet. It’s so gorgeous! Sadly they don’t sell gold charms for it anymore!
> View attachment 5303830


Stunning ? How is it holding up after 6mnth? Do u wear yours all the time?


----------



## guccilover21

samiyahlk said:


> Stunning ? How is it holding up after 6mnth? Do u wear yours all the time?


Yep wear it everyday. Absolutely holding up fine. I don’t take it off.


----------



## 7h5f921

samiyahlk said:


> Does anyone who has the solid gold Pandora bracelet still wear there’s? Is the gold still looking ok or has it tarnished ? Considering buying the solid gold Pandora bracelet to wear wth my juc….thanks


I still have mine. I have a ton of the 14k charms too. I do have to polish it from time to time. I wear it now and then as it is quite heavy when the charms are on the whole bracelet. I can post a picture if it would help.


----------



## foxgal

I was just on the Pandora website this morning (Canada version) and saw the new lab diamond collection   !!! This picture is just a snippet…it’s bangles, bracelets, necklaces, earrings and rings with diamonds .15 - 1.0 carat in yellow gold, white gold, or silver. All the teardrop setting. Looks very beautiful and well-priced!

Hopefully I’ll be able to see irl next week at the store. I sense trouble for my wallet….


----------



## gabz

Go jays! #canadasteam


----------



## foxgal

@samiyahlk - not sure where you’re located but they’re still selling the all-gold snake chain bracelet in Canada. I used to have it and only had issues with it tarnishing because of wearing with silver charms. Simple cleaning always brings it back to new. 

They also have version with the heart clasp and bangle version. But I think the new lab diamond bangle would look great with your JUC!


----------



## darkangel07760

Wearing Pandora stacked with some other pretties today!


----------



## iwanted2see1pic

I just ran here after seeing the new Pandora lab diamond collection!! I'm personally not crazy about the teardrop designs (maybe I'll feel differently after seeing them in person) but I am just so excited that Pandora is finally trying to revamp in a more luxe way! Can't wait to see what else they come out with in diamond & 14k gold.


----------



## guccilover21

iwanted2see1pic said:


> I just ran here after seeing the new Pandora lab diamond collection!! I'm personally not crazy about the teardrop designs (maybe I'll feel differently after seeing them in person) but I am just so excited that Pandora is finally trying to revamp in a more luxe way! Can't wait to see what else they come out with in diamond & 14k gold.



Yes I was excited until I saw their 14k bangle has pandora plastered all over it and same with their earrings. I hope they come up with something else!


----------



## darkangel07760

iwanted2see1pic said:


> I just ran here after seeing the new Pandora lab diamond collection!! I'm personally not crazy about the teardrop designs (maybe I'll feel differently after seeing them in person) but I am just so excited that Pandora is finally trying to revamp in a more luxe way! Can't wait to see what else they come out with in diamond & 14k gold.


It’s a step in a good direction! The teardrop shape I am not a fan of either but I like their plainer gold bangles.


----------



## foxgal

I kinda like the design…little bit of an “infinity” element to the rings and bangles. Bummed they’re not available at my local store to see IRL. I’ll be going to Vancouver soon so they should be there! 

Noticed there are several product reviews on the rings already from the UK dated months ago. Has this collection been released there for a while?


----------



## kubik

My rather old bracelet with some 14k gold charms. I think one of the charms has onyx and another two have pink sapphires on them. I don't wear it often though as it is quite heavy


----------



## darkangel07760

kubik said:


> My rather old bracelet with some 14k gold charms. I think one of the charms has onyx and another two have pink sapphires on them. I don't wear it often though as it is quite heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612930
> View attachment 5612931


Yes I forget how heavy a fully loaded Pandora bracelet is! I love it though. I like the sounds the charms make when they move around on my bracelet.


----------



## kubik

darkangel07760 said:


> Yes I forget how heavy a fully loaded Pandora bracelet is! I love it though. I like the sounds the charms make when they move around on my bracelet.


The tinkling jingle jangle! Ah, mine are tight too after putting all the charms, had to remove a couple (a dangling silver heart Italy and another Murano), otherwise it'd be challenging to clasp it.


----------



## americandreaming

foxgal said:


> It’s a small little addition but I’m really happy with how the Pandora polished wishbone ring in yellow-plate pairs with my rose gold cluster ring from Jewlr.
> 
> View attachment 4742181


This looks great!  I’m thinking of getting the wishbone ring and bangle bracelet and this has convinced me!


----------



## darkangel07760

What I have been wearing lately:


----------



## kubik

darkangel07760 said:


> What I have been wearing lately:
> 
> View attachment 5614067


Oohhh may I ask what's the leafy charm next to the Buddha?


----------



## darkangel07760

kubik said:


> Oohhh may I ask what's the leafy charm next to the Buddha?


Yes it is a three sided Pandora rose charm, it has a feather, a hamsa, and an evil eye. It is in their current catalog!


----------



## kubik

darkangel07760 said:


> Yes it is a three sided Pandora rose charm, it has a feather, a hamsa, and an evil eye. It is in their current catalog!


I love evil eye motif and this charm certainly looks unique. Aw, man I haven't looked at Pandora's designs for several years now   
Especially after I was told the Pandora stores where I am has stopped offering solid gold pieces


----------



## darkangel07760

kubik said:


> I love evil eye motif and this charm certainly looks unique. Aw, man I haven't looked at Pandora's designs for several years now
> Especially after I was told the Pandora stores where I am has stopped offering solid gold pieces


Yes I was disappointed about the gold disappearing. I don’t like the Pandora Shine. The Pandora rose however is quite durable and has held up to my bracelet abuse for years now.


----------



## kubik

darkangel07760 said:


> Yes I was disappointed about the gold disappearing. I don’t like the Pandora Shine. The Pandora rose however is quite durable and has held up to my bracelet abuse for years now.


Pandora Shine is the 18k gold plated collection, yes? I do like more yellower tones but not when it's plated 

I also have the Pandora onyx ring and black diamond huggies (hoops?). Both in 14k solid gold. Hopefully, I can share my mom's pearl ring and earrings from Pandora with you guys.


----------



## LizO...

darkangel07760 said:


> Anyone have anything from the Pandora Me line? Curious to hear what people think.


I am in   
Yesterday I decided to have a look and it ended with a bracelet,little star charm and earrings for me.


----------



## darkangel07760

LizO... said:


> I am in
> Yesterday I decided to have a look and it ended with a bracelet,little star charm and earrings for me.
> 
> View attachment 5627158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627160


Love it!


----------



## LizO...

darkangel07760 said:


> Love it!


Thanx


----------



## darkangel07760

Got the pumpkin charm right before Halloween, wanted to show it off here!


----------



## LizO...

darkangel07760 said:


> Got the pumpkin charm right before Halloween, wanted to show it off here!


 And is it realy glowing in the dark?


----------



## xpixi

does Pandora usually offer any good black friday discounts? I am planning to buy my first pandora jewellery but thinking if I should wait it.


----------



## darkangel07760

LizO... said:


> And is it realy glowing in the dark?


Yea! I will post a photo later!


----------



## darkangel07760

LizO... said:


> And is it realy glowing in the dark?


----------



## LizO...

WTF Love it


----------



## LizO...

This happned yesterday, they are so light I barely feel them.Perfect for stacking with my watch.


----------



## guccilover21

LizO... said:


> This happned yesterday, they are so light I barely feel them.Perfect for stacking with my watch.
> 
> View attachment 5651119



Wow so nice. What are those called? Never seen these at pandora before.


----------



## LizO...

guccilover21 said:


> Wow so nice. What are those called? Never seen these at pandora before.


Thank you.It is the PANDORA Signature line.
The gold Version is the plated Signature I-D open bangle (also available as solid gold closed version)
and the silver one is called Signature I-D Pave Bangle.


----------



## guccilover21

LizO... said:


> Thank you.It is the PANDORA Signature line.
> The gold Version is the plated Signature I-D open bangle (also available as solid gold closed version)
> and the silver one is called Signature I-D Pave Bangle.
> 
> View attachment 5651343



Dang it! Now I want them both! They look so good on you and so lux!


----------



## darkangel07760

LizO... said:


> Thank you.It is the PANDORA Signature line.
> The gold Version is the plated Signature I-D open bangle (also available as solid gold closed version)
> and the silver one is called Signature I-D Pave Bangle.
> 
> View attachment 5651343


I think I need these now lol!


----------



## xpixi

Are the non silver finish pandora jewellery not made out of real silver??


----------



## darkangel07760

xpixi said:


> does Pandora usually offer any good black friday discounts? I am planning to buy my first pandora jewellery but thinking if I should wait it.


Looks like they have 30% off of selected pieces right now. I saw it in an email from them!


----------



## insidemysoul

darkangel07760 said:


> Looks like they have 30% off of selected pieces right now. I saw it in an email from them!


That's interesting, in Australia we have 20% off everything. I wonder if you will get a different deal on Black Friday itself?


----------



## LizO...

20% in Germany also on the old version of the gold bracelet.


----------



## LizO...

LizO... said:


> 20% in Germany also on the old version of the gold bracelet.


The old gold bracelet is not part of the deal anymore.Maybe they made a mistake on the Website


----------



## guccilover21

I’m seeing some of the other Pandora retailers put the old gold bracelet up for a big reduction. I’m guessing they’re trying to get rid of it all together?


----------



## xpixi

darkangel07760 said:


> Looks like they have 30% off of selected pieces right now. I saw it in an email from them!


I knew I wasnt just seeing things ! I also saw the 30 % but paid not much attention to it, thinking they'll still have it on Black friday. Well, low and behold, on BF they only have 20 % off. Very irked about it. What kind of selected pieces were discounted on wednesday, if someone can tell?


----------



## LizO...

After dreaming approx. 11Years about buying a Pandora Gold bracelet.
I did it and it feels good 
Today I am playing around and can‘t decide how to wear it.Just with a limited amount of gold charms  and and a two tone to it?
Or should I wear the gold charms only on the gold bracelet now?
I have to admit ,I am enjoying having such a problem 
Please help me out with some ideas


----------



## LizO...

I want add  some color…


----------



## insidemysoul

Congratulations! It's so pretty! I really like the last picture or the second last picture. That way you can see some of the gold bracelet.


----------



## LizO...

insidemysoul said:


> Congratulations! It's so pretty! I really like the last picture or the second last picture. That way you can see some of the gold bracelet.


Thank you  
I agree, the gold bracelet should stay visible


----------



## guccilover21

Yay! I was the same took me years to get the gold one. It’s so expensive! They’ve now discontinued it and are doing a gold bangle only which you can’t stick charms on. I really like the two tone look you’ve done!


----------



## LizO...

guccilover21 said:


> Yay! I was the same took me years to get the gold one. It’s so expensive! They’ve now discontinued it and are doing a gold bangle only which you can’t stick charms on. I really like the two tone look you’ve done!


Thanks very much.They have now the gold bracelet with the heart clasp.Maybe some day it will be my second I hope they will do some nice gold charms again.
The gold bangle is ok,you saw that I bought some of these signature bangles.I was unsure in the beginning because it has PANDORA in big letters on it,but you barely can see it.


----------



## guccilover21

LizO... said:


> Thanks very much.They have now the gold bracelet with the heart clasp.Maybe some day it will be my second I hope they will do some nice gold charms again.
> The gold bangle is ok,you saw that I bought some of these signature bangles.I was unsure in the beginning because it has PANDORA in big letters on it,but you barely can see it.
> 
> View attachment 5661947


Oooh I didn’t know they have one with a heart on it. Do you have a picture?  I love Pandora!


----------



## LizO...

guccilover21 said:


> Oooh I didn’t know they have one with a heart on it. Do you have a picture?  I love Pandora!


Of course


----------



## darkangel07760

LizO... said:


> After dreaming approx. 11Years about buying a Pandora Gold bracelet.
> I did it and it feels good
> Today I am playing around and can‘t decide how to wear it.Just with a limited amount of gold charms  and and a two tone to it?
> Or should I wear the gold charms only on the gold bracelet now?
> I have to admit ,I am enjoying having such a problem
> Please help me out with some ideas
> 
> View attachment 5661515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661516
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661517
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661520


I like to wear two tone with my gold charms because in my opinion it seems to make the gold stand out more! I feel the Murano a take away from the gold though. Have fun playing and seeing what works for you!


----------



## guccilover21

LizO... said:


> Of course
> 
> View attachment 5662111




Omg! That’s so stunning. What country is this heart one sold in? Not in the UK unfortunately. I want this so much now!!


----------



## LizO...

guccilover21 said:


> Omg! That’s so stunning. What country is this heart one sold in? Not in the UK unfortunately. I want this so much now!!


It is available in Germany and US online.Have you approached a Store? Sometimes items are not visible online, but on stock in the Pandora store.


----------



## darkangel07760

I am planning to visit my family in NJ in the spring.  I want to take my nieces to buy their first Pandora bracelet.  Can anyone tell me which Pandora is the nicest?  I am hoping to find one that is maybe one of the new revamped ones that looks completely new.  Or are they all exactly the same still? I will have access to NJ, and NYC as well.  Thank you so much!


----------



## gabz

Happy holidays! Any reviews on signature isld open bangles? Also my wrist measures exactly 6” i am stuck on which size. Is it flexible at all? thx


----------



## LizO...

gabz said:


> Happy holidays! Any reviews on signature isld open bangles? Also my wrist measures exactly 6” i am stuck on which size. Is it flexible at all? thx


I don‘t know what „isld„ means, but I hope you mean the bangles I have 
They are not flexible!


----------



## LizO...

My left wrist is 15cm,the bangles are the smallest size (size1/16cm).
It is a loose fit and the bangles move.


----------



## LizO...

My right wrist is 16cm and they fit just fine.No movement and I barely feel them.Sometimes I even forget to take them off when I go to bed.


----------



## LizO...

I wear them every day and they holding up pretty well.


----------



## gabz

Thanks!! Hoping to check them out today if the boxing day crowds arent too bad! I think my wrist is 16cm also so the small should work


----------



## LunaSilver

Saw the silver double wrapped bracelet/necklace  on Pandora website, that gave me the idea of double warped gold bracelet / necklace. I prefer simple looking bracelet with only a few charms. 
I usually wear 7.5 “ bracelet, so this 42” chain is a bit big but not too outrageous.


----------

